# ¿Habéis visto el Ibex 35...? Mayo 2012 (2a parte) En honor de MM +



## Ajetreo (16 May 2012)

Abierto, a ver las poles.... :baba:


----------



## ghkghk (16 May 2012)

Vaya pole pepona!!! Dale Pepón!


----------



## VLADELUI (16 May 2012)

Subpole y gin tonic estándar


----------



## Shui (16 May 2012)

*P*ill*o* sitio en hi*l*o mitico y ol*e*


----------



## Diegol07 (16 May 2012)

En la primera pagina.
Con el tema de Repsol YPF no tengo novedades.


----------



## bertok (16 May 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Abierto, a ver las poles.... :baba:


----------



## bluesman_80 (16 May 2012)

Mira mama first peich


----------



## bertok (16 May 2012)

Este hilo será mítico.

*Nos vamos a hinchar a ganar pasta, hamijos.*


----------



## Diegol07 (16 May 2012)

Tengo novedades de YPF pero son mas de marujeo interno del pais, no les va a interesar.
Si les interesa saber como esta la economia Argentina, les informo que hay un cerrojo a la compra de USD, no se pueden comprar desde hace unos dias.
La construccion con respecto al año anterior baja en torno al 20%.
Nuestra "querida" Presidenta cada dia esta mas sola, ya no le queda con quien pelearse.
Brasil esta devaluando su moneda de una manera alarmante y Argentina se esta copiando.
En cualquier momento nos vamos al guano por aqui tambien.


----------



## knight (16 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Este hilo será mítico.
> 
> *Nos vamos a hinchar a ganar pasta, hamijos.*



Han dicho hacer pole, no que se te ponga como un palo.


----------



## ghkghk (16 May 2012)

Diegol07 dijo:


> Tengo novedades de YPF pero son mas de marujeo interno del pais, no les va a interesar.
> Si les interesa saber como esta la economia Argentina, les informo que hay un cerrojo a la compra de USD, no se pueden comprar desde hace unos dias.
> La construccion con respecto al año anterior baja en torno al 20%.
> Nuestra "querida" Presidenta cada dia esta mas sola, ya no le queda con quien pelearse.
> ...



Comentaba yo hace un tiempo en un hilo sobre las hipoteca multidivisa, que una a años vista contra reales brasileños, podia ser una gran opcion. Cuando pase Mundial y JJOO a ver el petardazo...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## bertok (16 May 2012)

*No os lo perdais
*
Edward Hugh i Jonathan Tepper: el que no es vol sentir. - Televisió de Catalunya


----------



## tarrito (16 May 2012)

a 3 oigaaaa, a 3, a 3 !!!

tengo tickets para el bus de la JGA del SAN ... me los quitan de las manos

con el ticket obtienen; consumición gratis + collejazo y escupitajo en el ojo al mismísimo Botas

garantizado por el FGD, la CNMV y el mismísimo MAFO )

::


----------



## R3v3nANT (16 May 2012)

Pido ban por nocturnidad y alevosia


----------



## pollastre (16 May 2012)

Talacossa Calentitta....

Polemierda en hilo nuevo, tengo que conformarme con una segunda página. Mis algos no han estado a la altura y estoy fuera del sub-milisegundo.

Si es que ya no valgo ni pa tomal pol culo.


----------



## ponzi (16 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Este hilo será mítico.
> 
> *Nos vamos a hinchar a ganar pasta, hamijos.*



Si no nos devaluan antes nuestros ahorros. Ya conozco varias personas que han sentenciado la frase "Como me quede sin mis ahorros....."El ambiente esta muy caldeado. Hay mucho rencor y violencia retenida y lo peor es que puede saltar el dia menos pensado.


----------



## Adriangtir (16 May 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Talacossa Calentitta....
> 
> Polemierda en hilo nuevo, tengo que conformarme con una segunda página. Mis algos no han estado a la altura y estoy fuera del sub-milisegundo.
> 
> Si es que ya no valgo ni pa tomal pol culo.



Mire usted por el otro hilo (no quiero llamarle viejo al hilo por si se siente usted atacado indirectamente) que le cita en las últimas paginas algún trader-inversor XD


----------



## Janus (16 May 2012)

Diegol07 dijo:


> Tengo novedades de YPF pero son mas de marujeo interno del pais, no les va a interesar.
> Si les interesa saber como esta la economia Argentina, les informo que hay un cerrojo a la compra de USD, no se pueden comprar desde hace unos dias.
> La construccion con respecto al año anterior baja en torno al 20%.
> Nuestra "querida" Presidenta cada dia esta mas sola, ya no le queda con quien pelearse.
> ...



En Argentina cuesta un triunfa sacar dinero aunque se paguen impuestos. Viene un corralito a nivel de empresas pero YA.


----------



## bertok (16 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> En Argentina cuesta un triunfa sacar dinero aunque se paguen impuestos. Viene un corralito a nivel de empresas pero YA.



Tío, mira el video de Tepper en Singulars !!!!!


----------



## Diegol07 (16 May 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Comentaba yo hace un tiempo en un hilo sobre las hipoteca multidivisa, que una a años vista contra reales brasileños, podia ser una gran opcion. Cuando pase Mundial y JJOO a ver el petardazo...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2



Siempre y cuando no devalue el Euro y España no vuelva a la peseta.
En estos momentos ya no se que pensar, estoy sentado en una platea viendo como se desarrollan los acontecimientos en todo el mundo y particularmente en Europa, pero tengo la sensacion que estamos ante un cambio economico/social a nivel mundial del cual se hablara en los libros de historia.


----------



## Janus (16 May 2012)

Por cierto, pole con el número 18.
Les va el guano que da gusto. A las 00:49 en la vida ha habido tanto trasiego de foreros.


----------



## Janus (16 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Tío, mira el video de Tepper en Singulars !!!!!



Voy .... que no dáis descanso al obrero. Hoy iba de puta madre y la operación de Patriot me ha dejado ganando 60 euros pelados. Estaba pensando en qué gastarlos pero no termino de encontrar algo chulo con ese dinero.


----------



## Janus (16 May 2012)

Pues el video empieza bien: Salvese quien pueda.


... pero que manía de ponerlo en catalán, en espanismierda seguro que tendrían más audiencia.


----------



## Janus (16 May 2012)

Ostia que el pibe comienza a hablar en español.


----------



## Janus (16 May 2012)

Bueno ya no empiezan bien. Eso de devaluar un 35% la peseta .... ni de coña. En tres años estaría sobre el 60% por lo menos.


----------



## bertok (16 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Ostia que el pibe comienza a hablar en español.



Pilla el pañal del niño, te hará falta amigo 8:


----------



## Janus (16 May 2012)

Hombre, el tipo este ya está mejorando. Eso de reestructurar la deuda privada, que es enorme en España, significa hacer un simpa brutal de la banca. Eso mola.

Se queda a medias porque para él reestructurar es aplazar .... pero siendo españoles, no se nos escapan vivos porque esto no lo paga nadie. Se debe hasta las servilletas.

Por cierto, el presentador un poquito mamón porque no deja de parlar en catalán.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (16 May 2012)

Hale, me suscribo y le pongo las estrellitas al hilo. Ajetreo, le faltó poner el link en el otro hilo, que algunos al final del día vamos a salto de mata y apenas pisamos el foro principal )


----------



## paulistano (16 May 2012)

Sitio...:Baile:


----------



## nombre (16 May 2012)

subpole


----------



## atlanterra (16 May 2012)

El EUR/USD parece que ha tocado suelo en 1,27244 (timeframe 10 min). Creo que se va p'arriba.


----------



## JoTaladro (16 May 2012)

cuartipagipole...

he visto que había un hilo en la guarde sobre el primer juego de pc al que jugaron. en mi caso fue el loom, pero acto seguido me regaló un tío mío un juego de invertir en bolsa, no me acuerdo como se llamaba... alguno de ustedes lo jugó?? la nostalgia hoygan.


----------



## atman (16 May 2012)

Yo estuve aquí. Asia de momento cae. Grecia trata de decidir si paga o no la emisión de deuda por 436 millones que vence hoy....

Greece Weighs $562 Million Default or Yield Choice - Bloomberg

El nene ni un duro. Ni.un.duro.


----------



## vmmp29 (16 May 2012)

hola ..............


----------



## Janus (16 May 2012)

Ya terminé de ver el programa de Tepper y Edward.

Es lo que ya sabemos pero cuando se escucha de un tercero ... uno piensa, "joder, todo el mundo lo sabe" y nos terminamos por convencernos de que aún tenemos más razón.

Está muy bien porque se dice claro, o se quiebra para que los inversores asuman pérdidas (que va a ser que no porque los alemanes dicen que "y un huevo") o se devalúa internamente para ganar competitividad. El escenario de inflación no se contempla porque no lo van a permitir los alemanes. En vaya movida que se está metido.


Tienen razón cuando dicen que la deuda existente no se puede pagar. Basta con que vean a todas las empresas del IBEX. Solo hacen rollover para desplazar el principal ... porque saben que no lo pueden pagar y así hasta que reviente la rueda. Esto se hace fácil esperando a que llegue inflación para que esa deuda impagable pase a ser pagable pero en España no se puede generar inflación de forma unilateral.
¿los alemanes van a generar inflación?. Pienso que no porque a ellos les perjudica, así de simple. Estamos en un país de segunda división y nos pasa lo que les pasa a los paises de segunda división.

Los eurobonos simplemente servirían para tener acceso a deuda que permita hacer rollover .... y eso no resuelve el que la deuda sea pagable. Es una patada a seguir para ganar tiempo .... en espera de una inflación que no llega porque Alemania no la necesita. Mientras lo que están haciendo es que cada país tenga la mayoría de su deuda en los bancos patrios para que sean los paganos de sus problemas. Esto se ve claramente en el trasvases de deuda desde las entidades foráneas a las entidades españolas en los últimos meses. Eso le quita el problema a Alemania por lo que cada vez más va a tener menos interés en tomar una solución ya que cada vez estarán menos expuestos a las consecuencias de la implosión del problema.

No todo tiene por qué ser una neopeseta solamente vigente en España. Estoy pensando en que Alemania y sus acólitos ricos adopten una moneda euro+ a la que el resto tendrán acceso solo en el caso de que se lo ganen. De esta forma, de saque España se quedará con el euro B que se devaluará ..... y Alemania se blindará a la inflación porque su moneda seguirá estando separada de los líos hispanos y latinos. A este escenario le doy muchas posibilidades.

No veo que el fondo de rescate europeo sirva para solucionar el problema. Sirve para posponerlo pero si los paises no crecen mucho .... no van a pagar la deuda por mucho que se desplace en el tiempo ya que es impagable. Por eso, lo de las dos monedas que es algo mucho más elegante que el escenario de que comiencen a aparecer nuevas monedas a nivel de cada país .... sería la derrota del euro. Tengo claro que Alemania prefiere un euro de 6 paises que un euro irrealizable de 25 paises o que un marco solo en circulación en Alemania. Seguimos intentando el euro de los 25 paises .... pero es imposible. Grecia no ha sido capaz ni de mejorar una fracción en su problema. España no es capaz porque está reventada y no tiene capacidad ni conciencia colectiva para hacerlo. Por el mero hecho de que pasen los años ..... no quiere decir que se vaya a salir del hoyo. Solo con inflación y no sería fácil .... pero no se ve inflación por ningún lado.

Ya saben, cuiden su dinero y a ponerlo a buen recaudo fuera de España. La medida de comunicación a Hacienda de las cuentas en el extranjero es muy sospechosa.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (16 May 2012)

Saludos y me apunto el hilo.


----------



## vyk (16 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Ya saben, cuiden su dinero *y a ponerlo a buen recaudo fuera de España*. La medida de comunicación a Hacienda de las cuentas en el extranjero es muy sospechosa.



Desde la total ignorancia...¿dónde exactamente?


----------



## Janus (16 May 2012)

vyk dijo:


> Desde la total ignorancia...¿dónde exactamente?



En Alemania, Suiza, Luxemburgo ..... En esos sitios en donde hay fortaleza de moneda.

Muchas veces pensamos que por qué hay quien paga comisiones altas en esos paises o por qué la gente asume cierta devaluación metiendo el dinero en oro. Pues es muy fácil, por que la sensación de seguridad jurídica que tenemos es irreal y en el pasado nunca ha sido así por lo que se pagaba por estar seguro.

Ahora no entendemos cómo nos pueden cobrar 10 euros por el mto de una cuenta en el banco. Pensamos que la seguridad es algo básico que ya existe .... y no es así.


----------



## ponzi (16 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Ya terminé de ver el programa de Tepper y Edward.
> 
> Es lo que ya sabemos pero cuando se escucha de un tercero ... uno piensa, "joder, todo el mundo lo sabe" y nos terminamos por convencernos de que aún tenemos más razón.
> 
> ...



En esta vida vale mas ser mal pensado ... poner el sello al euro español como si de una calcamonia se tratase, el presentador asustado al escuchar -35% pide que por favor explique la leccion mas despacio ...que ingenuo, muchos cuando se den cuenta que nuestros billetes estan clasificados por clases sera tarde jajaja. Lo mejor de todo : "quien se crea que la banca española es la mejor de europa es que ha fumado crac". Alguien tiene algun grafico sobre las emisiones del banco central suizo. Si algo tiene buena la historia es que ha sido un laboratorio de pruebas y podemos tener solucion a cualquier escenario. La ultima vez que pusieron un cambio fijo peseta-marco aleman las cotizaciones terminaron estallando. No creo que una moneda como el franco pueda mantenerse a 1,2 durante mucho tiempo y mas con posibles neodracmas y neopesetas


----------



## faraico (16 May 2012)

Buenas...les sigo en la sombra esperando acontecimientos.


----------



## R3v3nANT (16 May 2012)

OMG! Alguien tiene copia del post de MM posteó sobre las 2? Lo ha borrado 

Confidencial?


----------



## faraico (16 May 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> OMG! Alguien tiene copia del post de MM posteó sobre las 2? Lo ha borrado
> 
> Confidencial?










Pero cuente que decía...:fiufiu: 

Algo habrá leido por encima...ienso:


----------



## ponzi (16 May 2012)

Analizando un poco la situacion no me cuadraba el cambio contra el franco suizo. Asi que decidi entrar en la bolsa suiza y cual ha sido mi sorpresa que lo que los politicos tratan de parar la bolsa termina reflejandolo con toda su crudeza. 

http://www.six-swiss-exchange.com/shares/security_info_de.html?id=CH0012255151CHF1

Por poner un ejemplo hay una empresa que crea tecnologia agraria (maiz..)syner..... tampoco he leido mucho pero por lo visto son muy buenos. Desde que pusieron la paridad fija llevan unos meses en un canal alcista importante. Tb tenemos a swach (relojes majos y a buen precio).Gracias al tipo fijo, los politicos europeos nos acaban de poner a huevo el arbitraje.


----------



## ponzi (16 May 2012)

http://www.syngenta.com/global/corporate/en/Pages/home.aspx

Mientras en suiza investigan como crear cultivos mas eficientes en una pequeña aldea donde el homo habilis es una especie en vias de extincion frente al homo paradus que poco a poco esta conquistando toda la peninsula iberica . Una nueva especie resurge de la sabana castellana,es "pandoro maximus" capaz de sodomizar a bankia y sacyr juntos incluso aunque esten apoyados por el estado...


----------



## R3v3nANT (16 May 2012)

Si lo ha borrado será por algo ;-) guardemos la discreción. Le envío por privado de que iba. 

PD: maldito insomnio de jet lag 

Enviado desde mi HTC Desire usando Tapatalk


----------



## Nico (16 May 2012)

Pasa algo ?

Qué cosa puede ser tan relevante como para que esté la banda completa a plena madrugada ? 

Por las dudas meto una POLE de quinta página y le pido al camarada *R3v3nANT* si tiene la gentileza de enviarme un privado a mi también.


----------



## Maravedi (16 May 2012)

Al ataque himbersores !


----------



## Cantor (16 May 2012)

collons, se descuida uno, ná, pa dormir un poquillo y seguir al currele, y toma, varias páginas en el hilo anterior y por el culo te... en éste.... en finx, van ustedes a acabar con mi productividad si alguna vez tuve alguna.

Janus, no me dio tiempo a responderte. Gracias. Lo del tema de dólares no es decisión mía, bueno, en parte. Me los dieron ya en dólares, yo decidí quedármelos sin cambiar, pero no los tengo en cash, hombre, sino en el banco en una cuenta en divisa.

Ay, new york.... la ciudad que más me ha gustado, mi mujer y yo estamos enamorados de ella. Ya volveré, ya.


----------



## pipoapipo (16 May 2012)

buenos dias, ayer por la tarde no pude acompañarles en la quedada guanera q tuvieron pero antes de volverme a la cama les digo.....

1. argentina esta bastante jodida, cualquier dia nos adelanta por la izquierda (peronista, claro)

2. bertok, como se llama la tia de la sonrisita q hipnotiza al piraton? no es q me importe, yo solo lo pregunto para que el pirata pueda buscar en google y luego salga a correr 

3. nadie se ha acordado estos dias de resucitar el clasico ...."bankiarrota"..... creo q lo empece diciendo yo, pero vamos, q no tiene copyright....... aun tenemos tiempo de decirlo 

4. cuando dicen eso de tener el dinero seguro........ no se si fue en este hilo o donde..... pero era un estudio sobre las acciones mexicanas en aquella crisis que tuvieron hace como 20 años y hablo de memoria pero creo recordar q era de los "activos" q mejor habia resistido la crisis, devaluaciones, etc......... invirtiendo en acciones españolas con buena diversificacion y cuentas serias (TEF, SAN, BBVA, FERROVIAL, INDITEX, etc) tambien "deberian" estar seguros nuestros ahorros ante posibles corralitos, salidas de euro, devaluaciones, etc

por cierto, con la caida de ayer en el S&P creooooooo q hemos cerrado un gap q habia desde enero, como hoy no remonte, el 1290 esta muy muy cerca


----------



## pollastre (16 May 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Mire usted por el otro hilo (no quiero llamarle viejo al hilo por si se siente usted atacado indirectamente) que le cita en las últimas paginas algún trader-inversor XD




He mirado por encima, y he visto su post de las gambas y el vinito, ¿es ése?

Bueno, y hoy qué, ¿ "operamos" entonces, Sr. Adriangtir ? ::

Tengo que continuar probando en producción el subsistema viejuno m/p...


----------



## politicodemadreputa (16 May 2012)

Viendo los futuros de ibex... hoy vamos a ver los 65XX

Eurodolar de mi viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiidaaa !!! mañana te vendo cabron.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 May 2012)

Bueeeeeeenoos dias!

Tengo preparado gif para cuendo ownée a Pandoro...


----------



## bertok (16 May 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> buenos dias, ayer por la tarde no pude acompañarles en la quedada guanera q tuvieron pero antes de volverme a la cama les digo.....
> 
> 1. argentina esta bastante jodida, cualquier dia nos adelanta por la izquierda (peronista, claro)
> 
> ...



Se llama Shay Laren y tiene su propia web ::


----------



## bertok (16 May 2012)

Culibex 658X


----------



## muertoviviente (16 May 2012)

a los guanos dias , recuerden que el sector bancos del eurostoxx a roto su soportazo 

una nueva pata bajista nos puede llevar a los 5260 :baba:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 May 2012)

Opino que la bolsa









Spoiler



No la va a dejar caer



pero que









Spoiler



estirarán.....hasta límites insospechados


----------



## atlanterra (16 May 2012)

El Eurodólar se va por la alcantarilla...


----------



## politicodemadreputa (16 May 2012)

Hoy sera un dia historico.... vaya fostion que nos espera.... prima ya en 500


----------



## Fraction (16 May 2012)

Inconmensurable


----------



## atlanterra (16 May 2012)

Joder, el Euro, el Euro, que no para de bajar!!!!! Hoy es el día perfecto para que las bolsas se :: lo mas grande.


----------



## tonuel (16 May 2012)

pillo sitio a la espera de meter largos patrióticos... ) ) ) )


----------



## bertok (16 May 2012)

SP a la baja de su fibo, Culibex también de su pauta, commodities en venta .....

Estamos en pleno latigazo de expulsión de largos.

Es el momento culminante. No se precipiten, pillarlo en mínimos va a ser irrelevante.


----------



## nombre (16 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> SP a la baja de su fibo, Culibex también de su pauta, commodities en venta .....
> 
> Estamos en pleno latigazo de expulsión de largos.
> 
> Es el momento culminante. No se precipiten, pillarlo en mínimos va a ser irrelevante.



Digaaa? Unos largos dice? :8:


PD: Creo que los que se han precipitado han sido mis :8: saltandome lo de "no se precipiten" 

Tanto tiempo esperando el guanazo y ahora me digo: "no puede ser, no puede ser..." : :S :8: :cook:


----------



## spheratu (16 May 2012)

Cuidado con los largos que pandoro igual la tiene mas larga y gorda de lo previsto.


----------



## tonuel (16 May 2012)

*Calentito de 4Rich se lo traigo... *:Baile: :Baile: :Baile:



El IBEX amenazó ayer con infringir los mínimos marcados en marzo de 2009 en los 6700 puntos. Cierres por debajo de este nivel abren el paso a referencias en 6300 puntos (base del canal bajista 2010)





Lo peor de una pérdida consistente de los 6700 y de una consolidación por debajo de estos niveles sería el peligro de que el IBEX tienda en el medio plazo, y con sus reacciones al alza, a los mínimos del año 2002 en los 5300 puntos:






El VIX a corto plazo comienza a batir referencias de resistencia anterior al tiempo que el DOW JONES INDUSTRIALES parece confirmar un doble techo:







CONCLUSIÓN: 

*Desde finales de abril el IBEX se encuentra sumido en un rango lateral con fuerte volatilidad. Los indicadores dan síntomas de suelo relativo, no obstante ayer martes se comienza a amenazar el soporte de los 6700 puntos (mínimos marzo 2009)

*Si nuestro índice consolida niveles por debajo de 6700 puntos estos días (y no se trata de una dilatación a la baja de este rango lateral), se abren niveles de referencia hacia 6300 y 6100 puntos, quedando además técnicamente abierto un escenario de caídas adicionales a medio plazo a los 5300 puntos (mínimos de 2002)


----------



## muertoviviente (16 May 2012)

El sector bancos eurostoxx a roto su soportazo


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (16 May 2012)

Guanacos dias.

Empezamos con un -2%.


----------



## pollastre (16 May 2012)

7000 ticks registrados en el premarket, un 250% más que habitualmente.... ya se nota que el día va a ser movidito, ya....


----------



## muertoviviente (16 May 2012)

tonuel dijo:


> *Calentito de 4Rich se lo traigo... *:Baile: :Baile: :Baile:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



conclusion , lo mismito que viene diciendo el jran MV :rolleye:


----------



## Garrafone (16 May 2012)

Como es posible esta mierda? La mayor OPV de la historia de Internet: Facebook valdr 103.000 millones en bolsa - Cotizalia.com la gente es imbécil o que?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 May 2012)

Buenos días... 

Me hace gracia lo de romper el 6700 cuando el futIbex ya lo rompió hace tiempo. Ahora mismo, descontando el dividendo de Timofónica ya estamos en los 6500...

Saludos...

Edito: Por cierto, ya lo explicó Janus ayer. Comprar TEF para cobrar el dividendo, es querer pagar un 2x% a hacienda de más. Se esperan a que lo descuente, y la compran 83cts más barata sin pagar nada a hacienda.


----------



## muertoviviente (16 May 2012)

Corto 6620


----------



## mutiko (16 May 2012)

Güenas... digo, guanas....

Empezamos a limpiarle la mierda a la bayoneta, para cuando llegue el momento, no sea que luego se nos vayan a morir los enemigos del tetanos...


----------



## Vamos P´Alemania Pepe (16 May 2012)

QUien le haya metido a corto a Bankia se debe estar frotando las manos estos días.


----------



## ramontxu (16 May 2012)

Hola chic@s.
Parece que el dia viene calentito y me he acordado del famoso pepín, el de los Comentarios de eleconomista que vaticinaba guano hasta los 6500.
¿Para cuando lo veis?


----------



## AssGaper (16 May 2012)

Damas...caballeros....pasen y vean, el 6500 ya esta aqui.


----------



## mutiko (16 May 2012)

Ya que andamos por estas zonas, rescatare un mensaje mio:



mutiko dijo:


> Se que los fibos solo se suelen usar para calcular la correccion de un movimiento ascendente o descendente previo, pero, por si le sirve a alguien de idea, el fibo 38,2 del hipotetico movimiento desde 0 (que nunca lo hubo) hasta 16k es 6112. No tengo el dato, ¿Cual fue el minimo historico del ibex? El fibo desde ahi hasta los 16k puede dar la clave (añado al mensaje original, es 6353). Por otra parte, un recorte de 2/3 (cifra puramente psicologica, pero que precisamente por ello puede tener cierta importancia) desde los 16k de maximos, lo dejaria en 5333.
> 
> ¿Soportes por esas zonas que acabo de dar?



Solo por si suena la flauta y todo, poder decir que ya lo dije . En realidad esto tiene el mismo valor que si lo hubiera leido en los posos del cafe, asi que no es recomendacion de compra ni venta ni de estarse quieto, sino de ver entre nosotros quien hace la prevision mas disparatada... ¡y acierta!


----------



## muertoviviente (16 May 2012)

ramontxu dijo:


> Hola chic@s.
> Parece que el dia viene calentito y me he acordado del famoso pepín, el de los Comentarios de eleconomista que vaticinaba guano hasta los 6500.
> ¿Para cuando lo veis?



ya estamos en los 6500 , queda mucha caida porque el sector bancos eurostoxx a roto su soportazo 84-85 y se va a los 60 aprox


----------



## peseteuro (16 May 2012)

Esto termina hoy en verde fijo, pedazo paquetazos largos que acaban de meter en un par de segundos a los bancos


----------



## burbubolsa (16 May 2012)

No tengo consolas, estoy lejos de la civilization. Los fredykrugerrands se llevaron el gato al agua.


----------



## muertoviviente (16 May 2012)

mutiko dijo:


> Ya que andamos por estas zonas, rescatare un mensaje mio:
> 
> 
> 
> Solo por si suena la flauta y todo, poder decir que ya lo dije . En realidad esto tiene el mismo valor que si lo hubiera leido en los posos del cafe, asi que no es recomendacion de compra ni venta ni de estarse quieto, sino de ver entre nosotros quien hace la prevision mas disparatada... ¡y acierta!



MV ya lo predijo :rolleye:

y es a donde nos vamos


----------



## tonuel (16 May 2012)

y semana de vencimientos... agárrense que vienen curvas...!!! ) ) ) )


----------



## ramontxu (16 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ya estamos en los 6500 , queda mucha caida porque el sector bancos eurostoxx a roto su soportazo 84-85 y se va a los 60 aprox



Voy por las palomitas.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 May 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> 7000 ticks registrados en el premarket, un 250% más que habitualmente.... ya se nota que el día va a ser movidito, ya....



Entonces......



?



Vamos P´Alemania Pepe dijo:


> QUien le haya metido a corto a Bankia se debe estar frotando las manos estos días.



*Video Bankero* :XX:

<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XeYVrGnYql0?version=3&feature=player_detailpage"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allow******Access" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XeYVrGnYql0?version=3&feature=player_detailpage" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allow******Access="always" width="640" height="360"></object>


Siento repetir, pero es que con tanto vaivén no da tiempo a preparar algo nuevo de calidáh!


----------



## LCIRPM (16 May 2012)

¿Hacemos una porra sobre el titular de los telediarios?

1.- Pánico en las bolsas, desplome.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (16 May 2012)

LCIRPM dijo:


> ¿Hacemos una porra sobre el titular de los telediarios?
> 
> 1.- Pánico en las bolsas, desplome.



...por culpa de Grecia.::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 May 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> ...por culpa de Grecia.::



O de Alemania....


----------



## Mr. Brightside (16 May 2012)

Trabajemos con alegría, que este es un país con futuro y rentable para invertir. Los políticos son dignos y la bolsa tiene un comportamiento razonable.
Buenos días a todos.


----------



## Condor (16 May 2012)

Venga va.......























MUHUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

MUHUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Que pesaos!!!!


----------



## Maravedi (16 May 2012)

Expulsado del mercado por los stops recogiendo minus, vamos a intentar unas plusvis ::


----------



## Sipanha (16 May 2012)

Si se animan los americanos hoy, mandan el SPX500 a los 1308. 

Po-de-mos! ::


----------



## tatur (16 May 2012)

Madre mia lo de Gamesa si que es caida libre y sin frenos.

¿Rompera San los 4,50 de soporte?


----------



## burbubolsa (16 May 2012)

Mr. Pollastre, ¿por que hay interpolaciones sigmoides en la grafica de analisis de tick? Es como si la grafica estuviera en funcion del tiempo y no del tick. Lo que me parece mas interesante es la pausa de antes de comenzar la negociacion. Una vez comienzan a llegar paquetes, es evidente que no hay correspondencia lineal entre volumen y precio.

PD: tengo el virus de la tilde en mi ordenador rural


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (16 May 2012)

Estamos en caida libre, la bolsa mas de un 2,1%.

Bolsa: mercados, cotizaciones, foros y noticias, Ibex 35

El diferencial disparado.

Renta fija, bonos y letras emitidos. Mercados en Invertia

La pregunta es .¿Saldra Mariano a calmar los animos o la dejaran sola de nuevo Soraya y sus sonrisas?

Italia por cierto; apunto de perder los 13.000

Evolucin FTSE MIB 40 en tiempo real

Con un gobierno de técnocratas les va de cojones.


----------



## muertoviviente (16 May 2012)

bueno compañeros larguistas , como MV viene diciendo despues de la pata bajista de elefante , pueden cargar largos en zona 5000 aprox


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 May 2012)

Cuanta gente nueva!!!

Un poco de orden por favor.

Posteen su Gintonic favorito, coche y los pechos de sus hermanas para saber con que gente tratamos!

Si no beben ni conducen no pasa nada... ::


----------



## Arminio_borrado (16 May 2012)

Por aquello de la autoestima y tal , me voy a autocitar del hilo anterior, porque al final la profecía se ha cumplido en su totalidad. Subida hasta 7100 y pérdida de los 6700.



Arminio dijo:


> Pues yo tengo la sensación de que todo el mundo está esperando al very big rebound y no sé, ahora mismo tengo muchas dudas. No sé si volverá a rebotar en los 6700 y volvamos a los 7100 o incluso más, y así andemos tonteando días, pero a mi el comportamiento del ibex, los volumenes, etc me hacen creer que le queda carrete todavía para abajo y que los 6700 (con lo que conlleva) van a acabar cayendo.


----------



## tonuel (16 May 2012)

Bankia -10%


----------



## pipoapipo (16 May 2012)

como era aquello de panico en las bolsas???? pues hoy puede ser la definicion grafica

hoy tenemos bankiarota, sanrota, telefonicarota,............... y muchos culos rotos tb 

de todas maneras calmense, q los dias de guano no paran de postear y luego no hay dios q se ponga al dia


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Mr. Pollastre, ¿por que hay interpolaciones *sigmoides *en la grafica de analisis de tick? Es como si la grafica estuviera en funcion del tiempo y no del tick. Lo que me parece mas interesante es la pausa de antes de comenzar la negociacion. Una vez comienzan a llegar paquetes, es evidente que no hay correspondencia lineal entre volumen y precio.
> 
> PD: tengo el virus de la tilde en mi ordenador rural




Fácil, por que la cosa va de culo......


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 May 2012)

tonuel dijo:


> Bankia -10%



Y lo que le queda hasta cero.....


----------



## Arminio_borrado (16 May 2012)

tonuel dijo:


> Bankia -10%



Dios mio, Nico. :ouch:


----------



## LÁNGARO (16 May 2012)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Estamos en caida libre, la bolsa mas de un 2,1%.
> La pregunta es .¿Saldra Mariano a calmar los animos o la dejaran sola de nuevo Soraya y sus sonrisas?
> Con un gobierno de técnocratas les va de cojones.



Sáenz de Santamaría: "La estabilidad parlamentaria nos da credibilidad en Europa"
con frases como esta no sé si ayudará mucho.


----------



## pollastre (16 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Mr. Pollastre, ¿por que hay interpolaciones sigmoides en la grafica de analisis de tick? Es como si la grafica estuviera en funcion del tiempo y no del tick.




Es una buena apreciación; la explicación es mucho más sencilla que eso... es un bug de la interfaz gráfica fruto de mi pereza :cook:

Sucede que desde hace algunos días estoy haciendo pruebas de carga de los servidores, así que les meto varios simbolos a tiempo real y concurrentemente a cada uno, a ver qué tal se comportan. Este, en concreto, además del DAX está llevando el CL@NYMEX.

Los ticks están numerados linealmente (ver eje horizontal de la gráfica). La UI sólo muestra los ticks del DAX, pero la gracia viene porque la numeración de los ticks es única y global sea cual sea el símbolo.

Así que cuando la UI recibe ticks que no son del dax, los deja en blanco. Y cuando la gráfica encuentra espacios "en blanco", sin datos, interpola en curva hasta el siguiente punto. De ahí esos "requiebros" tan peculiares.

Es un mero efecto estético que, bueno, como no me molesta, pues tampoco lo tengo en mi lista de prioridades para arreglar... que sería simplemente etiquetar los ticks por separado para cada símbolo, y adiós al "efecto curva".

En fin, chorradas estéticas.


----------



## burbubolsa (16 May 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Fácil, por que la cosa va de culo......



Ahora entiendo de que va el rollo neuronal....


----------



## muertoviviente (16 May 2012)

tonuel dijo:


> Bankia -10%



precertifique tonel


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 May 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Sáenz de Santamaría: "La estabilidad parlamentaria nos da credibilidad en Europa"
> con frases como esta no sé si ayudará mucho.



Ayudará a hacer lo que les salga de los co_jones aunque no estuviera en su programa electoral. :vomito:


----------



## LÁNGARO (16 May 2012)

Bankia ofrece 1,2 millones a Rato para evitar su fichaje por otra entidad.....


----------



## Adriangtir (16 May 2012)

Sr. P si desea probar el modulo m/p estaré pendiente, pero mi margen de actualización hoy será cada 10/15 min que estoy re-estructurando la gestoría y parece que me tocará trabajar estos días


----------



## burbubolsa (16 May 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Es una buena apreciación; la explicación es mucho más sencilla que eso... es un bug de la interfaz gráfica fruto de mi pereza :cook:
> 
> Sucede que desde hace algunos días estoy haciendo pruebas de carga de los servidores, así que les meto varios simbolos a tiempo real y concurrentemente a cada uno, a ver qué tal se comportan. Este, en concreto, además del DAX está llevando el CL@NYMEX.
> 
> ...



Vale, no es en funcion del tiempo. Pero si en la fase de negociacion llegan tantos ticks que parece que no llega ninguno para el NYMEX.CL, es como si en esta fase el mercado se acelerara en ticks. Mas ticks, mas actores en mercado, de hecho. La direccion definitiva la marcan los ticks de mayor volumen. ¿Algun consejo para determinar un criterio que diferencie tick grande de tick pequeño?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 May 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Bankia ofrece 1,2 millones a Rato para evitar su fichaje por otra entidad.....



Luego nos extrañaremos el día que uno hasta los cojones de que lo frían a impuestos, lo puteen y nos lo llamen tonto en su cara coja una escopeta, se plante en algún sitio y la lie.

Como se puede ser tan sinvergüenzas....


----------



## Mr. Brightside (16 May 2012)

Me imagino que las sucursales de Bankia serán un fortín, estarán con las puertas cerradas y guardia de seguridad... No me gustaría ser trabajador de ese banco quebrado.


----------



## burbubolsa (16 May 2012)

Profusion de velas de 2 sigmas en SP.


----------



## muertoviviente (16 May 2012)

:baba:


----------



## mutiko (16 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Mr. Pollastre, ¿por que hay interpolaciones sigmoides en la grafica de analisis de tick? Es como si la grafica estuviera en funcion del tiempo y no del tick. Lo que me parece mas interesante es la pausa de antes de comenzar la negociacion. Una vez comienzan a llegar paquetes, es evidente que no hay correspondencia lineal entre volumen y precio.
> 
> PD: tengo el virus de la tilde en mi ordenador rural



Esta atacando otra vez, solo le puedo decir que se llama zbot.dudh y que el kaspersky lo quita. Ojo que si es el que digo, se carga los certificados y espia contraseñas, entre otras, de bancos.


----------



## pollastre (16 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Vale, no es en funcion del tiempo. Pero si en la fase de negociacion llegan tantos ticks que parece que no llega ninguno para el NYMEX.CL, es como si en esta fase el mercado se acelerara en ticks. Mas ticks, mas actores en mercado, de hecho. La direccion definitiva la marcan los ticks de mayor volumen. ¿Algun consejo para determinar un criterio que diferencie tick grande de tick pequeño?




Ojo con eso de "parece que no llega ninguno del CL". 

No olvide que NYMEX "abre" a las 15:30, y ese gráfico es de bastante antes. Lo que ocurre es que, desde el punto de vista del contrato CL, estamos en su premarket. Por eso llegan tan pocos ticks - relativamente hablando - .

Si esta misma foto se toma a partir de las 15:30, los ticks del NYMEX son mucho más abundantes.


----------



## mutiko (16 May 2012)

Los osos se llevan su pieza y la degustan lentamente

[YOUTUBE]Brutal ataque de un oso - YouTube[/YOUTUBE]

Estomagos sensibles, no ver...


----------



## Seren (16 May 2012)

Ya se puede decir que Sacyr vale 40 veces menos que hace 4 años...

Y el euro por fin baja algo...como le cuesta joer. Que listos los suizos, va totalmente en serio lo de que imprimiran hasta el infinito si hace falta para canjear por euros para que el CHF no pase de 1,20, en dias como estos estaría ya por la luna, tienen la máquina que arde. 
Mientras en Spain vamos a comer poca mixxxx, no sabemos donde nos hemos metido...::


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 May 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Bankia ofrece 1,2 millones a Rato para evitar su fichaje por otra entidad.....



Ahora puede hacerlo...tiene pasta para aburrir!! )

PD: Por cierto sargento Bertok, he hecho una incursión de 40 pipos largos... todavía tengo el miedo metido dentro... a la trinchera de nuevo! :cook:


----------



## burbujeado (16 May 2012)

quien decía que el que había pillado bankia se frotaría las manos?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 May 2012)

burbujeado dijo:


> quien decía que el que había pillado bankia se frotaría las manos?



No creo que haya salido escaldado. Ya habrá subido el SL a SP.
De todas formas no creo que haya que _alegrarse _de las enculadas ajenas.


----------



## burbujeado (16 May 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No creo que haya salido escaldado. Ya habrá subido el SL a SP.
> De todas formas no creo que haya que _alegrarse _de las enculadas ajenas.



A no muy tardar habrá rebote, pero será leve para volver a caer con fuerza.

El bicho ni tocarlo :no:


----------



## LCIRPM (16 May 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Bankia ofrece 1,2 millones a Rato para evitar su fichaje por otra entidad.....



¿Para evitar que la hunda? Sólo falta que le nombren sustituto de MAFO

HDP


----------



## burbubolsa (16 May 2012)

mutiko dijo:


> Esta atacando otra vez, solo le puedo decir que se llama zbot.dudh y que el kaspersky lo quita. Ojo que si es el que digo, se carga los certificados y espia contraseñas, entre otras, de bancos.



Este ordenador esta vacio de inteligentsia, y esta particionado para hacer exterminio recurrente. Precisamente tenia un antivirus, AVG, y ha sido al desinstalarlo que me he dado cuenta del virusillo. Soy ferviente enemigo de los antivirus y prefiero una defensa activa mediante firewall y buenas practicas de navegacion.


----------



## Cantor (16 May 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No creo que haya salido escaldado. Ya habrá subido el SL a SP.
> De todas formas no creo que haya que _alegrarse _de las enculadas ajenas.



Si mal no recuerdo Nico dijo que tenía in 3% de ganancia, pero ignoro si cerró la operación o no, yo creo que sí :Aplauso:


----------



## vyk (16 May 2012)

Parece que la prima de riesgo se está relajando un poco: 494,4


----------



## nombre (16 May 2012)

Quien es el valiente que se atreve con un cortito ahora :cook:


----------



## pipoapipo (16 May 2012)

alguien ve compras del BCE en las sombras?


----------



## tonuel (16 May 2012)

jijijiji.... me meo... ) ) ) )


verde que te quiero verde... :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX:


rumore... rumore... y me quedo con tu dinero... como saben...


----------



## carvil (16 May 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> alguien ve compras del BCE en las sombras?




::::


Después tendrán que vender.



Salu2


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (16 May 2012)

qué, qué tal van esos niveles del ibex? jejeje


----------



## tonuel (16 May 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> qué, qué tal van esos niveles del ibex? jejeje



Aqui sueltas un rumor y te clavan un 5% en dirección contraria...


----------



## MarketMaker (16 May 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> OMG! Alguien tiene copia del post de MM posteó sobre las 2? Lo ha borrado
> 
> Confidencial?



No, pero no quise dejar toda la tarde a la vista de cualquiera que el S-A está por encima de 130x.



Lo primero muchas gracias, a ver si el hilo _himboca_ al toro más rabioso.

Bien como mucho más no puedo decir pues les voy a dejar la operativa desde el día 9, un poco burdo el soporte, pero tampoco es que pueda dejar en cualquier sitio pantallazos del sistema. Para lo que va a servir supongo que será suficiente.







Gráfico a 1 hora.
Elipse: Entrada
Flechas: Inicio ventas, fin ventas.

Día 9, aparezco por el foro diciendo que el objetivo de los 1340 está cumplido.
Entramos en zona 1344, bastante fuerte.
Día 10: 20 puntos más arriba no acompañan en compras con el suficiente volumen. Se deshacen posiciones, para recoger "viajeros". No se deshacen todas las posiciones.
Final Día 10 y 11: Entrada fuerte en 1352, acumulamos posiciones
Día 11: No hay acompañamiento de nuevo, algo pasa y de nuevo en zona 1364, se suelta el 90%, lo que lleva varias horas de suelta.
Día 14: Jornada de locos. Nuevo intento, volumen medio zona 1337. Se deshacen posiciones al detectar movimientos de venta fuertes 1346-1347. Al final del día se mete fuerte carga en los 1340.
Día 15: La quasi-debacle. Al comentar la serie "5 velas a 1 minuto", salimos escopetados, operación con pérdidas (algo dolorosas). Nos quedamos al margen con MUCHO MIEDO, viendo si respetan los 1328. 

Rebote y entrada de nuevo carga media en zona 1330, último bastión antes de quedarnos al margen entre 2-3 sesiones. Orden Sell-All colocada (permitan que no diga donde). 

Una segunda operación fallida nos envía de descanso forzado para "limpiarnos"


Ratio: +31/-1x. Pivot serie 1340


Añado: Cuidado con la renta europea. A la vista Eur/USD vs. Eur/GBP y ni decir tiene que el IBEX la vuelta al lateral perdido, es de vital importancia en el corto plazo.

Toca trabajar desde muy temprano, manos a la obra

Suerte a todos.


----------



## tonuel (16 May 2012)

marketmaker dijo:


> rebote y entrada de nuevo carga media en zona 1330, último bastión antes de quedarnos al margen entre 2-3 sesiones. Orden sell-all colocada (permitan que no diga donde).




ayayayayyyyyy..... :S


----------



## Lem (16 May 2012)

de Cárpatos:



> *El rumor que ha hecho subir las bolsas de que había reunión de emergencia del BCE es absolutamente falso.* En este momento están reunidos Draghi, banco central suizo, el sueco y el de Chipre, en reunión habitual de medio mes, donde no se tocan temas monetarios.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (16 May 2012)

tonuel dijo:


> Aqui sueltas un rumor y te clavan un 5% en dirección contraria...



no, no, leernos más jeje (aqui somos un clan de adivinos  )


----------



## ponzi (16 May 2012)

Cada dia me pregunto lo mismo.¿Por que? ¿Por que no abriria un corto con vencimiento diciembre de 2012 a bankia?No ha defraudado ni un dia


----------



## Burbujilimo (16 May 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Cada dia me pregunto lo mismo.¿Por que? ¿Por que no abriria un corto con vencimiento diciembre de 2012 a bankia?No ha defraudado ni un dia



Tú y todos...


----------



## pollastre (16 May 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Sr. P si desea probar el modulo m/p estaré pendiente, pero mi margen de actualización hoy será cada 10/15 min que estoy re-estructurando la gestoría y parece que me tocará trabajar estos días




Sí, algo haremos hoy en lo que queda de mañana... quiero hacer algunas pruebas más en real para el m/p. El HFT4p ha cerrado ya, así que activo el "human override", pongo en la mesa la foto de mis perros con el texto "No corras Papá", y comenzamos.

Para hoy subo la carga a 3 Daxies. Sigue siendo pequeña, pero ése es el máximo número de Daxies que voy a usar cuando vaya a hacer públicas las entradas (por motivos... obvios :cook: ).

Con 3 Daxies, la sesión se da por cerrada en +-2500€ , lo que llegue antes.


----------



## Pepitoria (16 May 2012)

Los leoncios también lloran

Glub!


----------



## mutiko (16 May 2012)

Venga, gacelas, que se escapa el tren, subid, subid...

Se tienen que estar descojonando los leones...


----------



## pollastre (16 May 2012)

Short en 57, SL + 10 en 67, SP en principio 20 abajo, luego ya veremos


----------



## Pepitoria (16 May 2012)

Bankia pelando casi el 10% de caída

¿quién más quiere ser bankero hinversor palillero?


----------



## pollastre (16 May 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Short en 57, SL + 10 en 67, SP en principio 20 abajo, luego ya veremos




Volume overrun, cierre automático en 51. 

+ 6 puntos y a por otra


----------



## tonuel (16 May 2012)

mutiko dijo:


> Venga, gacelas, que se escapa el tren, subid, subid...
> 
> Se tienen que estar descojonando los leones...






Aquí ya hace tiempo que no se ve una gacela viva... 8:


----------



## pollastre (16 May 2012)

Ojo con el 6367, lo van a perforar ahora mismo


edit: Sugerencia: esperar la perforación y entrar corto en el 85


----------



## tonuel (16 May 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Ojo con el 6367, lo van a perforar ahora mismo



ya toca si... 8:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 May 2012)

tonuel dijo:


> ya toca si... 8:



Sr. Tonuel, me descoloca su sesgo alcista


----------



## tonuel (16 May 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sr. Tonuel, me descoloca su sesgo alcista




apostar por lo contrario de lo que parece suele dar buen resultado... 8:


----------



## pollastre (16 May 2012)

Entrada en retrace, long 6353, SL en 48, tan sólo 5 puntos de SL, muy ajustada esta operación.


edit: demasiê justo, -4.5 puntos y total +1.5


----------



## Desencantado (16 May 2012)

tonuel dijo:


> Aquí ya hace tiempo que no se ve una gacela viva... 8:



Demasiadas de estas por el camino:


----------



## pollastre (16 May 2012)

La operación es la misma, pero nuevo intento, sigo creyendo que es buena: long 6346, SL 6340

buscamos el spike en el 67


pues que los niños no quieren subir, hoyes

cierre manual en el 47 , +1


----------



## JoTaladro (16 May 2012)

¿Alguien había posteado esto ya?

Soros se libró del desplome de YPF al vender antes de la nacionalización
Su fondo especulativo llegó a tener 860.255 acciones de la petrolera
Redujo la cartera a cero en el primer trimestre del año

Soros se libró del desplome de YPF al vender antes de la nacionalización | Economía | EL PAÍS

Este pájaro siempre está en todas, como cuando el desplome de la libra y las devaluaciopnes de Solchaga.


----------



## MarketMaker (16 May 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> La operación es la misma, pero nuevo intento, sigo creyendo que es buena: long 6346, SL 6340
> 
> buscamos el spike en el 67



Media hora al margen Hamijo....


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (16 May 2012)

chicos, desde el trabajo os lo digo, acumular bankinters que no os arrepentiréis (y si queréis iberdrolas tb). Están en divergencias total con indicadores de sobrecompra/venta y el precio está lejos de los suelos de hace 1 semana.


----------



## pollastre (16 May 2012)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Media hora al margen Hamijo....



ugh ugh... no le comprendo, explicotee, explicoteese a qué se refiere con eso de media hora al margen ienso:


----------



## pipoapipo (16 May 2012)

[YOUTUBE]28sdV_DXSrU[/YOUTUBE]

va por ti ibex !!!


----------



## MarketMaker (16 May 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> ugh ugh... no le comprendo, explicotee, explicoteese a qué se refiere con eso de media hora al margen ienso:



Ha dicho largo, se lo hubieran llevado por delante.

En los próximos 25 minutos su porcentaje de aciertos va a bajar, sea lo que sea con lo que esté trabajando.

Usted mismo. 
Luego volverá a cazar con normalidad.


----------



## Janus (16 May 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Y lo que le queda hasta cero.....



Da pena. Más que por los inversores --así son los mercados y el riesgo inherente a invertir-- .............. por el hecho de que nadie vaya a la cárcel por mentir y provocar ruina en terceros.


----------



## pollastre (16 May 2012)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Ha dicho largo, se lo hubieran llevado por delante.
> 
> En los próximos 25 minutos su porcentaje de aciertos va a bajar, sea lo que sea con lo que esté trabajando.
> 
> ...



Ah, se refería Ud. a que me mantuviera "al margen" ::

No ahorre tanto en palabras, hombre, que le cobran lo mismo al escribir el mensaje 

Respecto a la operación, tendré que darle la razón en que las cosas están calentitas. He tenido que abortarla manualmente con tan sólo +1 pips de beneficio cuando el volumen ha empezado a hacer cosas tela de feas... y gracias, porque poco después se ha desplomado.

¿ Bueno, y media hora de brazos cruzados, dice ? a ver si no me aburro mucho


----------



## Felix (16 May 2012)

Quien tiene un hamijo tiene un tesoro.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 May 2012)

El sr.P esta avisado que los cortos quieren carne, quiren carne de la rica y sabrosa. Carne abundante. 

Los rumores atrapa gacelones no tienen precio, pero esto alguien se lo cree, señor que mundo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 May 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> ...
> 
> ¿ Bueno, y media hora de brazos cruzados, dice ? a ver si no me aburro mucho



A entretenerse... Miren las cosas que hace la prima del sr. chinazo!


----------



## pollastre (16 May 2012)

Sr. Chinazo, hoy creo que no ganamos para un reserva, tendremos que quedarnos con el crianza: otra operación abortada de emergencia con +2 puntos. Están locos estos Romanos institucionales ::

El volumen viene y vaaaa,
en una suerte de vals infernaaaal,

[léase con música]




chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> El sr.P esta avisado que los cortos quieren carne, quiren carne de la rica y sabrosa. Carne abundante.
> 
> Los rumores atrapa gacelones no tienen precio, pero esto alguien se lo cree, señor que mundo.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 May 2012)

Ale otros 30 puntacos, a por otra campeones, quereis jugar, pues toma dos tazas bien grandes.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 May 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Sr. Chinazo, hoy creo que no ganamos para un reserva, tendremos que quedarnos con el crianza: otra operación abortada de emergencia con +2 puntos. *Están locos estos Romanos institucionales* ::
> 
> El volumen viene y vaaaa,
> en una suerte de vals infernaaaal,
> ...



Como no puede ser de otra manera,


----------



## muertoviviente (16 May 2012)

mantened los cortos con un par


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 May 2012)

Uy que esto rebota!


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 May 2012)

Miralosss tuuuu como se mantienen en pie, que bonitos si habia todavia mas escondidos, ah, el viejo truco de las madrigueras. 

Esto esta para pasarselo pipa, que no quiere decir ganar dinero.


----------



## pollastre (16 May 2012)

Dele, deeeele....... joder que coñazo de día, casi estoy por volver a hacer click en el botón del "human override" de nuevo, y como decía el sabio: "a shupal-la y a pelal-la"



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Uy que esto rebota!


----------



## muertoviviente (16 May 2012)

manteneos firmes gacelas , los cortos son ganadores


----------



## spheratu (16 May 2012)

Que guena ejtá katy perry,por dioh!


----------



## tonuel (16 May 2012)

marketmaker dijo:


> rebote y entrada de nuevo carga media en zona 1330, último bastión *antes de quedarnos al margen entre 2-3 sesiones*. Orden sell-all colocada (permitan que no diga donde).



pues de media hora al margen por una operación intradia... a 2-3 sesiones... para recuperarse... es que la hostia emocional es de las grandes... :: :: ::


----------



## MarketMaker (16 May 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Sr. Chinazo, hoy creo que no ganamos para un reserva, tendremos que quedarnos con el crianza: otra operación abortada de emergencia con +2 puntos. Están locos estos Romanos institucionales ::
> 
> El volumen viene y vaaaa,
> en una suerte de vals infernaaaal,
> ...



Brinde un pantallazo al personal de lo que está ocurriendo y una ligera explicación, así se le relaja el dedo estos minutos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 May 2012)

Yo creo que hoy le van a dar un buen





pero que la cosa está


----------



## MarketMaker (16 May 2012)

tonuel dijo:


> pues de media hora al margen por una operación intradia... a 2-3 sesiones... para recuperarse... es que la hostia emocional es de las grandes... :: :: ::



No es económico, va por el lado psicológico.

Se me está pasando el tiempo enseguida, así se digiere mejor el madrugón.


----------



## tonuel (16 May 2012)

MarketMaker dijo:


> No es económico, va por el lado psicológico.
> 
> Se me está pasando el tiempo enseguida, así se digiere mejor el madrugón.



Así casi mejor equivocarse en todas las operaciones... te pasas la vida en la playa...


----------



## Arminio_borrado (16 May 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Dele, deeeele....... joder que coñazo de día, casi estoy por volver a hacer click en el botón del "human override" de nuevo, y como decía el sabio: "a shupal-la y a pelal-la"



¿Ya no ve los dibujos del gallo Claudio?.

También puede ponerse a ver Game of Thrones. Yo la tengo pendiente.


----------



## pollastre (16 May 2012)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Brinde un pantallazo al personal de lo que está ocurriendo y una ligera explicación, así se le relaja el dedo estos minutos.



Huy, deje, dejeeee... que luego va Ud. y le cuenta nuestros secretos de tecno-gacelas a a sus amigos "instis" :XX:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 May 2012)

Yo dejo de tradear y me pongo a mirar lo que el PIRATA cuelga, pero por el amor de dios, estas señoritas de donde salen? Es una cosa impagable, no parecen muy preocupadas por la prima, el ibex o el dax precisamente.


----------



## pollastre (16 May 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> ¿Ya no ve los dibujos del gallo Claudio?.





Hace tiempo que no los veo, la verdad...

es el maldito subsistema de m/p .... 

como requiere intervención humana, puessssss..... ya no tengo tan tiempo libre como antes ..... :: :XX:


----------



## ponzi (16 May 2012)

¿Alguien conoce las empresas de la bolsa suiza? Cualquier info sera bien recibida


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 May 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Yo dejo de tradear y me pongo a mirar lo que el PIRATA cuelga, pero por el amor de dios, estas señoritas de donde salen? Es una cosa impagable, *no parecen muy preocupadas por la prima, el ibex o el dax precisamente*.




Sr. chinazo, pero es que ahí es donde está la vida!







Esta, en cambio, si esta interesada en bolsa, comprueba si van a resistir los _soportes_


----------



## Mulder (16 May 2012)

A los buenos días!

Se ve que hoy ando despistado, buscaba el hilo del Ibex y no se como he caido en veteranos.

Disculpen la interrupción y sigan con lo suyo....


----------



## tonuel (16 May 2012)

en ocasiones veo canales... : : :


----------



## mutiko (16 May 2012)

Parece que, una vez montadas todas las gacelas en el tren, proceden a hacerlo bajar despeñaperros... sin usar los railes.


----------



## mutiko (16 May 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Se ve que hoy ando despistado, buscaba el hilo del Ibex y no se como he caido en veteranos.
> 
> Disculpen la interrupción y sigan con lo suyo....



No vi ayer el saldo de los leones, ¿como quedo?


----------



## Mulder (16 May 2012)

mutiko dijo:


> No vi ayer el saldo de los leones, ¿como quedo?



Estamos en semana de vencimiento y las batallas de volumen son brutales, así que no importa mucho, ni siquiera se puede operar bien esta semana con el volumen en el espacio del intrasegundo, la verdad.


----------



## ghkghk (16 May 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> ¿Alguien conoce las empresas de la bolsa suiza? Cualquier info sera bien recibida



No mucho. ¿Te interesan Astra Zeneca y Yara? Son monedas que no tienen fijada la paridad por con el euro. Creo que a nivel divisa te vendrían mejor.


----------



## tonuel (16 May 2012)

mutiko dijo:


> Parece que, una vez montadas todas las gacelas en el tren, proceden a hacerlo bajar despeñaperros... sin usar los railes.


----------



## tonuel (16 May 2012)

la madre que me parió... ustedes son la hostia... :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso:


ahora hasta tiro líneas y acierto... ) ) )


----------



## pipoapipo (16 May 2012)

la batalla q vamos a ver esta tarde va a ser gorda.....

los americanos estan empezando a levantarse de la cama y lucharan por el 1330 (esa zona q MM nos dijo q era la frontera) a ver si entra pasta y suben o se produce un desparrame epico........... lo malo es q hasta saber la verdad tendremos emboscadas everywhere 

edito: veo corralitos :cook:

La fuga masiva de depósitos amenaza con llevar al colapso a los bancos de Grecia | Economía | EL PAÍS


----------



## ghkghk (16 May 2012)

Una cosa es tener GAS para el largo plazo... y otra tener que comerme este mierda. 

Ya pueden mantener dividendos, ya...


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (16 May 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Uy que esto rebota!



.
LA rubita parece Doutzen Kroes.


----------



## MarketMaker (16 May 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> la batalla q vamos a ver esta tarde va a ser gorda.....
> 
> los americanos estan empezando a levantarse de la cama y lucharan por el 1330 (esa zona q MM nos dijo q era la frontera) a ver si entra pasta y suben o se produce un desparrame epico........... lo malo es q hasta saber la verdad tendremos emboscadas everywhere



Se está desarrollando ahora mismo, las pantallas tienen salpicaduras de sangre de esta última media hora.

En solo esa media hora el campo se ha llenado de cadáveres, no sabían por donde les venían.

"Autónomos" de volumen +/- 0,5M se están lamiendo bien las heridas.:ouch:


----------



## atman (16 May 2012)

Para mí, el punto G estará en los 1328. Empujaré al mercado por el acantatilado llegados los 1324.... o no... depende de lo que asusten... mientras espero fuera...


----------



## pipoapipo (16 May 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> LA rubita parece Doutzen Kroes.



es kate upton


----------



## tonuel (16 May 2012)

Las locomotoras del Ibex lo ponen en verde... :fiufiu:


----------



## tonuel (16 May 2012)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Se está desarrollando ahora mismo, las pantallas tienen salpicaduras de sangre de esta última media hora.
> 
> En solo esa media hora el campo se ha llenado de cadáveres, no sabían por donde les venían.
> 
> "Autónomos" de volumen +/- 0,5M se están lamiendo bien las heridas.:ouch:





corto a la parrilla cenará más de uno esta noche...


----------



## pipoapipo (16 May 2012)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Se está desarrollando ahora mismo, las pantallas tienen salpicaduras de sangre de esta última media hora.
> 
> En solo esa media hora el campo se ha llenado de cadáveres, no sabían por donde les venían.
> 
> "Autónomos" de volumen +/- 0,5M se están lamiendo bien las heridas.:ouch:



si, pero ahora hostias, a las 14:30 hostias tb.............. a las 15:30 mas hostias

y total para no saber hasta las 10 de la noche si al cierre europeo nos han troleado o q

mejor estar fuera q hoy te comes 40 puntos en contra en segundos :cook:

españa ahora mismo quiere subir, pero hacen una minicaidita de roma los gusanos y nos ponemos mas rojos q un tomate maduro


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (16 May 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> es kate upton



.
LA verdad es que son las dos igual de feas ...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 May 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> LA rubita parece Doutzen Kroes.



Te salto el SL.... es Kate upton  

edit: una moza que le gusta menear el esquelto ::


----------



## pollastre (16 May 2012)

Vamosssss Nadal !!! Ahora le hemos atinado, short en el 64, cierre en el 49, + 15 pips, acumulado +18,5 BIBA ESPAÑA COÑO ( [c] Sr. Chinazo '12 )


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (16 May 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Te salto el SL.... es Kate upton



.
SI, me di cuenta tarde de que Kate tiene los fibos más marcados.


----------



## pipoapipo (16 May 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> LA verdad es que son las dos igual de feas ...



feas? no le puedo decir........ yo no llego tan arriba ::


----------



## ghkghk (16 May 2012)

Ponzi, una preguntita... ¿el tipo de cambio que aplica Bankinter en las compra-ventas USA es decente? ¿Conoces algo mejor si hay que comprar Procter y J&J llegado el caso?


----------



## ponzi (16 May 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> No mucho. ¿Te interesan Astra Zeneca y Yara? Son monedas que no tienen fijada la paridad por con el euro. Creo que a nivel divisa te vendrían mejor.



No las conozco. Ya ha pasado otras veces en la historia. No se puede atar con longanizas ninguna moneda .En algún punto el tipo de cambio pegara un salto de un+10%. Ya lo intentaron los alemanes con la peseta y con la lira.Los chinos lo están intentando con el yuan pero les esta costando horrores y eso que tienen dolares para aburrir.Al final las cosas caen por su propio peso.

¿Alguien tiene la grafica de la peseta contra el marco aleman entre 1990-1998?


----------



## FranR (16 May 2012)

Buenas, he encontrado algunos gráficos que dejan clara la situación técnica de estos días de atrás,

Escenario 1








Escenario 2







Escenario 3







A ver si se ha cansado ya de meter galletas. 

Hola Luis y tal ¿Una cerveza? mejor un café :XX::XX:


----------



## ghkghk (16 May 2012)

Merck: beneficio sobrepasado estimaciones de mercado. PER por debajo de 10 y RPD de poco más de 4% (para mí, idoneo).







Aguantando muy bien la caida.


----------



## ponzi (16 May 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Ponzi, una preguntita... ¿el tipo de cambio que aplica Bankinter en las compra-ventas USA es decente? ¿Conoces algo mejor si hay que comprar Procter y J&J llegado el caso?



No conozco ningún banco serio con mejores condiciones ni a nivel de broker ni de tipo de cambio. Estoy pensando que empresas comprar para extraditar mi dinero y voy a hacerlo con ellos.


----------



## mutiko (16 May 2012)

Para cuando termine la debacle, algun mes de estos, ¿Como vemos las tuberas tubacex o tubos reunidos? Creo que nadie ha hablado de ellas por aqui.


----------



## ghkghk (16 May 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> No conozco ningún banco serio con mejores condiciones ni a nivel de broker ni de tipo de cambio. Estoy pensando que empresas comprar para extraditar mi dinero y voy a hacerlo con ellos.




El otro día te puse un link a Self Bank porque sé que no te gustan mucho los chiringuitos. Tienen buena pinta.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (16 May 2012)

La verdad es que cuando el IBEX se pone en modo piloto automático, podría operar hasta mi gato.


----------



## ponzi (16 May 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> El otro día te puse un link a Self Bank porque sé que no te gustan mucho los chiringuitos. Tienen buena pinta.



Te respondí. Conocí a una de las dueñas hace unos años en persona.Es la persona mas inestable que te puedas echar a la cara. No me fío de ellos, creo que en el momento menos pensando te la pueden jugar, ya sea con algun derivado como le ha pasado a algun forero con igmarkets, con las garantias o simplemente con las comisiones.


----------



## pollastre (16 May 2012)

Vale, me rindo, lo dejo en +18,5 x 3 Daxies , reconozco que el Sr. MM y su malvada Panda de Apandadores han conseguido aburrirme con sus mareos hoy 


Cerramos experimento Filadelfia (el de untar no, el otro, ese que mola mazo porque se desintegra la gente y tal) para la sesión de hoy con +1387,5€ , algo mediocre frente al cierre por "SP" en +2500 que habíamos planteado.


Malvadoh MM :: ...

En fin:


----------



## ponzi (16 May 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Merck: beneficio sobrepasado estimaciones de mercado. PER por debajo de 10 y RPD de poco más de 4% (para mí, idoneo).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tiene buena pinta

MERCK & CO. INC. (MRK:New York): Financial Statements - Businessweek

Ahora mismo si quisieran podrian pagar casi toda su deuda con la caja que tienen


----------



## ponzi (16 May 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Merck: beneficio sobrepasado estimaciones de mercado. PER por debajo de 10 y RPD de poco más de 4% (para mí, idoneo).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BRISTOL-MYERS SQUIBB CO (BMY:New York): Stock Quote & Company Profile - Businessweek

¿Que te parece este otro laboratorio?

Sus cuentas son impresionantes


----------



## ghkghk (16 May 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Te respondí. Conocí a una de las dueñas hace unos años en persona.Es la persona mas inestable que te puedas echar a la cara. No me fío de ellos, creo que en el momento menos pensando te la pueden jugar, ya sea con algun derivado como le ha pasado a algun forero con igmarkets, con las garantias o simplemente con las comisiones.




Disculpa. No te había leido.


----------



## nombre (16 May 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Te respondí. Conocí a una de las dueñas hace unos años en persona.Es la persona mas inestable que te puedas echar a la cara. No me fío de ellos, creo que en el momento menos pensando te la pueden jugar, ya sea con algun derivado *como le ha pasado a algun forero con igmarkets*, con las garantias o simplemente con las comisiones.






COOOOOMORRRR? aclare esto por favor ::


----------



## Durmiente (16 May 2012)

Se va a poner a subir...?


----------



## ponzi (16 May 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Disculpa. No te había leido.



No pasa nada  Hay tantas paginas que cuesta seguir el hilo


----------



## tonuel (16 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> A ver si se ha cansado ya de meter galletas.



esperemos... :S


----------



## ponzi (16 May 2012)

nombre dijo:


> COOOOOMORRRR? aclare esto por favor ::



No voy a decir el nombre del forero por respeto. Yo nunca he operado con ellos pero por lo que leí (es un comentario de hace meses de este mismo hilo), un forero utilizo CFD para ponerse corto y cuando quiso liquidar la posición le metieron una buena crujida entre el bid y el ask. En general cualquier creador de mercado te la puede liar


----------



## pollastre (16 May 2012)

La zona del 70 lleva 3 ataques mañaneros, con neto creciente en cada uno de ellos, pero no llega la perforación.

Como "alguienes" se desanimen o se aburran de intentarlo, la soltada y posterior batacazo van a ser de impresión.


----------



## nombre (16 May 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> No voy a decir el nombre del forero por respeto. Yo nunca he operado con ellos pero por lo que leí, un forero utilizo CFD para ponerse corto y cuando quiso liquidar la posición le metieron una buena crujida entre el bid y el ask. En general cualquier creador de mercado te la puede liar





Sudores frios me recorren el cuerpo :8:

Tambien conozco algun forero que ha comentado que usa Ig, le preguntare por MP 

Mil gracias


----------



## ponzi (16 May 2012)

Tringali, CEO de Mediaset España, defiende el papel de la publicidad como "motor" de la economía - elEconomista.es

Vaya personaje, pues cuando sacaron a bolsa telebasura no les importo usar la bolsa


----------



## The Hellion (16 May 2012)

tonuel dijo:


> Aquí ya hace tiempo que no se ve una gacela viva... 8:



En España no quedan ni gacelas ni camareros. Han emigrado todos y están haciendo sus pinitos con el inglés

[YOUTUBE]5035TY5RSpg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ghkghk (16 May 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> BRISTOL-MYERS SQUIBB CO (BMY:New York): Stock Quote & Company Profile - Businessweek
> 
> ¿Que te parece este otro laboratorio?
> 
> Sus cuentas son impresionantes





Pues otro gigante. Muy sólido. Novartis, ya que preguntabas por suizos, debe tener también una cuentas espectaculares. Menos en España que no cobra, claro.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 May 2012)

Los 6700, esa gran resistencia del culibessshhhh ::


----------



## ponzi (16 May 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Pues otro gigante. Muy sólido. Novartis, ya que preguntabas por suizos, debe tener también una cuentas espectaculares. Menos en España que no cobra, claro.



Contablemente estan muy bien. Esta mejor Merk y ademas vale menos.
Wbuffet tiene sanofi aventis

Sanofi-Aventis - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## pollastre (16 May 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Los 6700, esa gran resistencia del culibessshhhh ::



Le mola-mola-cantimplora el CULIbex, ¿ eeeeh ?

Vamossh, dígame la verdad ... ::::


----------



## ponzi (16 May 2012)

Es impresionante bbva se salva de la quema y hace que el ibex no se vaya por el desagüe y ni con esas bankia levanta cabeza


----------



## ghkghk (16 May 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Contablemente estan muy bien. Esta mejor Merk y ademas vale menos.
> Wbuffet tiene sanofi aventis
> 
> Sanofi-Aventis - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre




Perdona... ¿Está mejor Merck o está mejor _que_ Merck?


----------



## Durmiente (16 May 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Es impresionante *bbva* se salva de la quema y hace que el ibex no se vaya por el desagüe y ni con esas bankia levanta cabeza



¿No tiene dividendos (hoy o mañana)?


----------



## tonuel (16 May 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> La zona del 70 lleva 3 ataques mañaneros, con neto creciente en cada uno de ellos, pero no llega la perforación.
> 
> Como "alguienes" se desanimen o se aburran de intentarlo, la soltada y posterior batacazo van a ser de impresión.




pim pam pum... :rolleye:


----------



## ponzi (16 May 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Pues otro gigante. Muy sólido. Novartis, ya que preguntabas por suizos, debe tener también una cuentas espectaculares. Menos en España que no cobra, claro.



La que mejor pinta tiene es la que has mencionado al principio "Merck" y ademas esta lejos de sus máximos históricos


----------



## Thankyouforthemusic (16 May 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Es impresionante bbva se salva de la quema y hace que el ibex no se vaya por el desagüe y ni con esas bankia levanta cabeza



Algún experto sabe el porqué de ese comportamiento del bbva?


----------



## ponzi (16 May 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> ¿No tiene dividendos (hoy o mañana)?



Ya los dio


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 May 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Le mola-mola-cantimplora el CULIbex, ¿ eeeeh ?
> 
> Vamossh, dígame la verdad ... ::::



Es la cosa más lamentable que ha _parío _madre.
Parece que van quemando etapas. Antes canal entre 6800-7200, toda la gacelada flipando (yo entre ellos con IBE) por comprar en 68xx. 







Un mesesito así para meter suficiente gente en el horno y....







Ahora le cuesta superar esos 6700...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 May 2012)

Por lo que veo, hice los 40 primeros pipos de la subida... :|

Por si no se pasan mucho por el principal: :XX:







Saludos...


----------



## ponzi (16 May 2012)

Thankyouforthemusic dijo:


> Algún experto sabe el porqué de ese comportamiento del bbva?



Porque el mercado no es tonto y sabe que no estan tan mal gestionados como bankia. Y aunque tienen muchos tochos en españa no llega ni de lejos a los pueda tener su competencia ademas su division en mexico funciona muy bien y en eeuu y eurosaia se están consolidando


----------



## ponzi (16 May 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Perdona... ¿Está mejor Merck o está mejor _que_ Merck?



A estos precios esta mejor Merck


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 May 2012)

Mi apuesta: Creo que hemos visto mínimos del chuli para unos cuantos días... 

Saludos...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 May 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Por lo que veo, hice los 40 primeros pipos de la subida... :|
> 
> Por si no se pasan mucho por el principal: :XX:
> 
> ...


----------



## ghkghk (16 May 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> La que mejor pinta tiene es la que has mencionado al principio "Merck" y ademas esta lejos de sus máximos históricos



Estoy de acuerdo. Probablemente junto a PG y KO fueran mis tres elegidas de cara a respirar tranquilo llegado el caso.


----------



## spheratu (16 May 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Mi apuesta: Creo que hemos visto mínimos del chuli para unos cuantos días...
> 
> Saludos...



Es una corazonada o hay razones técnicas? ienso:


----------



## Arminio_borrado (16 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Buenas, he encontrado algunos gráficos que dejan clara la situación técnica de estos días de atrás,
> 
> Escenario 1
> 
> ...



El mejor gráfico que refleja lo que ha pasado estos días atrás ya lo puso Guybrush.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 May 2012)

spheratu dijo:


> Es una corazonada o hay razones técnicas? ienso:



-Más miedo que hoy no he visto ningún día
-Rompemos el 6700 con fuerza, hasta el 6435f (largos out)
-Si la vela de hoy acaba positiva, un martillo de la leche en el mínimo
-Cortos al ceder el 6700 a la parrilla
-Suben solos, quien es el guapo que se pone largo con un SL de 170-200pipos
-MV va corto
-Y Tonuel VA LARGO, SIN STOP LOSS :
Saludos...

Edito: Hoy era el dia de la bayoneta, yo he salido en 6460f pero al ver que no venía nadie detrás he vuelto a la guarida en 6500f...


----------



## MarketMaker (16 May 2012)

Vamos a mover el árbol, que le cuesta. El IB35 debe responder por inercia.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 May 2012)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Vamos a mover el árbol, que le cuesta. El IB35 debe responder por inercia.



Yo flipo.... :8:
hablar, a los 30sec romper los 6700....


----------



## tonuel (16 May 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> -Más miedo que hoy no he visto ningún día
> -Rompemos el 6700 con fuerza, hasta el 6435f (largos out)
> -Si la vela de hoy acaba positiva, un martillo de la leche en el mínimo
> -Cortos al ceder el 6700 a la parrilla
> ...




y tonuel va largo... sin stop loss... 8:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 May 2012)

Señor GT, ahora que le tengo por aquí, una pregunta técnica:

-Mete los estiramientos dentro de sus 14minutos de running...? 8:

Saludos... :XX:


----------



## MarketMaker (16 May 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yo flipo.... :8:
> hablar, a los 30sec romper los 6700....



Bienvenido a mi mundo


----------



## Pepitoria (16 May 2012)

Bueno pues esto parece algo más encauzado

A ver si los usanos confirman hoy


----------



## Arminio_borrado (16 May 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yo flipo.... :8:
> hablar, a los 30sec romper los 6700....



Lo has leído en tiempo real como yo.... ¿ y en cuanto lo has leído no te has puesto largo?. 

Ay, señor


----------



## vmmp29 (16 May 2012)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Bienvenido a mi mundo



¿cómo ves el panorama ? MM

llegamos a 6800


----------



## tonuel (16 May 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> ¿cómo ves el panorama ? MM
> 
> llegamos a 6800




póngase largo y échese a dormir... 8:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 May 2012)

Ahora mismo la bajista en velas de 1h que nos para desde el 8600, pasa por 6860 más o menos, poco a poco irá bajando. Esa es la que tenemos que superar para pasar a largos.

Saludos...


----------



## Arminio_borrado (16 May 2012)

Vamos, coño. Hasta los 6780.


----------



## paulistano (16 May 2012)

No puede con 6750.


----------



## pollastre (16 May 2012)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Vamos a mover el árbol, que le cuesta. El IB35 debe responder por inercia.



Le respondo en su "lenguaje" críptico 

Cómo se nota cuando llegamos al ... no sé cómo lo llaman por allí... el nombre que a mí me gusta para esta situación es "gazelle exhaustion" ::

Es decir, cuando los algos se retiran (backoff) y dejan el precio en_ free float_, cosa que venía ocurriendo desde las 13:15 más o menos (espero apreciará la precisión en el timing) situación en la que, por descontado, las gazelles solas no son capaces de hacer nada con el precio, ni subirlo ni bajarlo (por razones que Ud. conoce bien y que no pronunciaré aquí :fiufiu: )

Así que.... en fin, llegado el gazelle exhaustion, toca menear el árbol, cambiar el canal o animar el cotarro, porque si no... "todos" dejamos de ganar din.. esteeee... todos nos aburrimos, ¿ verdad, Sr. MM ?

Si es que son Uds. de majos cuando se les "entiende"....


----------



## Arminio_borrado (16 May 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> No puede con 6750.



Espero que sí. Ya tengo protegida la posi. Ahora a ver si llega a 6780 y salgo.


----------



## MarketMaker (16 May 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> ¿ verdad, Sr. MM ?
> 
> Si es que son Uds. de majos cuando se les "entiende"....



Si me dice el capital aproximado que se ha movido en la operación, donde usted controla, le doy un gracias...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 May 2012)

Recordad la ampliación del horario de negociación MEFF para la semana que viene. Esto le vendrá bien a BME, no? ienso:

_Le informamos que a partir del 21 de mayo MEFF, el mercado de Derivados de BME, va a ampliar el horario de negociación de los contratos de futuros sobre el IBEX 35 que pasará a ser de 9:00 a 20:00 horas, si bien el resto de los productos derivados que se negocian en este mercado mantendrán el actual horario de 9.00 a 17:35._

Saludos...


----------



## Arminio_borrado (16 May 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Espero que sí. Ya tengo protegida la posi. Ahora a ver si llega a 6780 y salgo.



Pues no. Me echó fuera en 6730. :´(. Ahora ya pueden subir si quieren, que ya se me han sacudido de encima.

Al menos me ha dado para unas pipas y un refresco para la tarde en el parque.


----------



## tonuel (16 May 2012)

R4 dijo:


> A media sesión, los mercados tornan a positivo. La Prima de riesgo española vuelve a caer por debajo de los 500 Pb. Todo ello tras la confirmación de que el consejo del BCE se reunirá hoy con carácter de urgencia




A ver que sueltan ahora... :rolleye:


----------



## tonuel (16 May 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Pues no. Me echó fuera en 6730. :´(. Ahora ya pueden subir si quieren, que ya se me han sacudido de encima.
> 
> Al menos me ha dado para unas pipas y un refresco para la tarde en el parque.





*Gracias por darme de comer...!!!* o


----------



## MarketMaker (16 May 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Pues no. Me echó fuera en 6730. :´(. Ahora ya pueden subir si quieren, que ya se me han sacudido de encima.
> 
> Al menos me ha dado para unas pipas y un refresco para la tarde en el parque.



No se si será de los que sigue el hilo desde hace dos o tres años.

La cifra mágica en IB35, tras un "aviso" es......

Un gracias para el que responda correctamente.


----------



## JoTaladro (16 May 2012)

Miren, estos salaos que majos:

La bolsa de cristal - Yo estoy comprando ¿Y usted?

La bolsa de cristal - Urge que la Guardia Civil detenga al Ibex 35


----------



## Arminio_borrado (16 May 2012)

MarketMaker dijo:


> No se si será de los que sigue el hilo desde hace dos o tres años.
> 
> La cifra mágica en IB35, tras un "aviso" es......
> 
> Un gracias para el que responda correctamente.



No lo sé, solo llevo 1 año o así. ¿30 puntos?. 

De todas formas, muchas gracias .


----------



## R3v3nANT (16 May 2012)

OMG!!!! acabo de levantarme y veo que el Ibex recupera 200 desde mínimos.

Alguien sabe si el Sr. Bertok ha ordenado el inicio del ataque?


----------



## tonuel (16 May 2012)

MarketMaker dijo:


> No se si será de los que sigue el hilo desde hace dos o tres años.
> 
> La cifra mágica en IB35, tras un "aviso" es......
> 
> Un gracias para el que responda correctamente.





yo llevo más de 4... y la única cifra mágica del ibex que conozco son los vaticinados 3000 puntos..., aunque dudo que si llegamos... quede alguien vivo para contarlo... 8:


Saludos 8:


----------



## muertoviviente (16 May 2012)

tonuel dijo:


> yo llevo más de 4... y la única cifra mágica del ibex que conozco son los vaticinados 3000 puntos..., aunque dudo que si llegamos... quede alguien vivo para contarlo... 8:
> 
> 
> Saludos 8:



solo una tigresa como ustec quedara con vida , eso si tendra que sobrevivir a punta de tuetano ::


----------



## mutiko (16 May 2012)

mutiko dijo:


> Para cuando termine la debacle, algun mes de estos, ¿Como vemos las tuberas tubacex o tubos reunidos? Creo que nadie ha hablado de ellas por aqui.



Sr. ponzi, ya que anda por aqui y si se aburre un rato, ¿podria mirar estas dos empresas y darme su opinion sobre sus fundamentales?

Mil gracias.


----------



## mutiko (16 May 2012)

tonuel dijo:


> yo llevo más de 4... y la única cifra mágica del ibex que conozco son los vaticinados 3000 puntos..., aunque dudo que si llegamos... quede alguien vivo para contarlo... 8:
> 
> 
> Saludos 8:



Yo lo que recuerdo son los misticos ¿7600? y los traidores no se cuantos... ¿donde habran quedado ya?... a todo esto, no se le ha vuelto a ver el pelo por aqui al "profeta" que lo dijo ¿no?


----------



## Adriangtir (16 May 2012)

Yo solo puedo decir a MM que muchas gracias por sus pasadas por este hilo, me siento un privilegiado leyendo sus comentarios (aunque no los entienda).


----------



## AssGaper (16 May 2012)

stia pvta, velon pepon, ¿Barrida de cortos y posible pandoreo pabajo?


----------



## pollastre (16 May 2012)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Si me dice el capital aproximado que se ha movido en la operación, donde usted controla, le doy un gracias...




Aproximado no, le podría dar la cifra exacta de contratos, tanto en el intervalo free float como en el spike de cambio de tercio posterior.... si no le estuviera escribiendo ahora mismo desde casa, claro ::

Lo siento, me quedo sin su thanks porque no estoy en la oficina y carezco de "arsenal militar" aquí. Aquí, todo lo más, tengo chucherías para mis perros (que también tiene su aquel, tenerlos entretenidos, no se crea)


----------



## paulistano (16 May 2012)

subidón, subidon....te himbocamos!!


----------



## spheratu (16 May 2012)

MarketMaker dijo:


> No se si será de los que sigue el hilo desde hace dos o tres años.
> 
> La cifra mágica en IB35, tras un "aviso" es......
> 
> Un gracias para el que responda correctamente.



ienso: 6700 ienso:


----------



## ghkghk (16 May 2012)

Me estoy leyendo los formularios de PG y Merck para su propio programa de inversores, cn reinversión de dividendos... y vaya jaleo. Casi que mejor a través del broker.


----------



## MarketMaker (16 May 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Aproximado no, le podría dar la cifra exacta de contratos, tanto en el intervalo free float como en el spike de cambio de tercio posterior.... si no le estuviera escribiendo ahora mismo desde casa, claro ::
> 
> Lo siento, me quedo sin su thanks porque no estoy en la oficina y carezco de "arsenal militar" aquí. Aquí, todo lo más, tengo chucherías para mis perros (que también tiene su aquel, tenerlos entretenidos, no se crea)



Se queda pendiente pues....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 May 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Señor GT, ahora que le tengo por aquí, una pregunta técnica:
> 
> -Mete los estiramientos dentro de sus 14minutos de running...? 8:
> 
> Saludos... :XX:



JuóJuó 

hoy tocan los 10km diarios....que hay por aqui mucho lissssssssto ::

Ale me marcho flipando todavía....

MM quiero un commodore amiga como el suyo o


----------



## MarketMaker (16 May 2012)

spheratu dijo:


> ienso: 6700 ienso:



No me he explicado bien...

Metemos carga objetivo IBEX.....puntos.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 May 2012)

MM se refiere a que de cuantos pipos es un swing...

Creo que eran 40... pero no muy seguro... :S

Edito: Acaba de responder...


----------



## Adriangtir (16 May 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Aproximado no, le podría dar la cifra exacta de contratos, tanto en el intervalo free float como en el spike de cambio de tercio posterior.... si no le estuviera escribiendo ahora mismo desde casa, claro ::
> 
> Lo siento, me quedo sin su thanks porque no estoy en la oficina y carezco de "arsenal militar" aquí. *Aquí, todo lo más, tengo chucherías para mis perros (que también tiene su aquel, tenerlos entretenidos, no se crea)*



No tendrá el thanks del Sr. MM pero le cedo el mío que con 2 gatos en casa hay veces que no puedo ni postear y su comentario me los ha recordado.


Por cierto (si no me leyó) le sigo in diferido desde el loliphone por si se anima con una operación m/p


----------



## burbubolsa (16 May 2012)

De vuelta a la guerra. Grandes saltos arriba de EURGBP.

Posible retrace del EURUSD hasta 1.2722


----------



## Arminio_borrado (16 May 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> No tendrá el thanks del Sr. MM pero le cedo el mío que con 2 gatos en casa hay veces que no puedo ni postear y su comentario me los ha recordado.



Y lo bien que le avisan cuando va usted a abrir una posi y ellos detectan que va a llegar pandoro, ¿eh?.







Entonces, ¿al final son 30 o 40 puntos el aviso?.


----------



## tonuel (16 May 2012)




----------



## ponzi (16 May 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Me estoy leyendo los formularios de PG y Merck para su propio programa de inversores, cn reinversión de dividendos... y vaya jaleo. Casi que mejor a través del broker.



Y como va? Comprando a traves de bk tb?Por cierto se que no sois grandes fans de los fondos pero a nivel europeo me estoy planteando muy seriamente entrar en bestinfond (ahora mismo casi todo el dinero esta en alemania , suiza , francia y holanda , llegara un momento que venderan las bmw y compraran a precios de derribo gas natural ferrovial u otras rezagadas) Para hacer una cartera parecida el banco me crujiria a comisiones.Intentar hacer una buena cartera para todos los posibles escenarios que se pueden dar es para volverse loco.Estos dias me estoy dando cuenta, elegir entre 40-50 empresas y que casi todos conocemos es mas o menos factible, pero atinar bien a una empresa suiza, holandesa o del nasdac es casi un acto de fe.A nivel americano me parecen muy buenas ideas el sp, merck, cocacola,ibm, kraft y pyg.


----------



## tonuel (16 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> De vuelta a la guerra. Grandes saltos arriba de EURGBP.



la libra está muy malita... 8:



> LONDRES (EFE Dow Jones)--El Banco de Inglaterra dijo el miércoles que la inflación en Reino Unido probablemente tardará más en volver al objetivo de lo que estimaba anteriormente y el crecimiento económico será más débil, con lo que dejó la puerta abierta a la posibilidad de que se estimule nuevamente la economía del país.
> 
> El banco central señaló, en su primer informe trimestral desde que los datos oficiales mostraran que Reino Unido ha vuelto a la recesión, que la tasa de inflación anual probablemente se no desacelerará hasta el objetivo del 2% antes de mediados del próximo año, casi seis meses más tarde de lo que estimó en febrero.
> 
> ...


----------



## Claca (16 May 2012)

BUND cortísimo plazo:


----------



## Pepitoria (16 May 2012)

Claca dijo:


> BUND cortísimo plazo:



El bund 

Ese gran canario que de momento nadie repara en él

Plata y oro reventados. Y el dolar por las nubes por unos buenos años.


----------



## MarketMaker (16 May 2012)

Mensajes del profe:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...abeis-visto-ibex-35-septiembre-2010-a-69.html


Que bonito, prueban un suelo "gacelístico" y meten pasta.* 70 puntos arriba* del tirón, y a revisar niveles. Como en los viejos tiempos. Ahora 10620 el nivel a buscar

De esa cifra se habló mucho por aquí. Tengo metida la cantinela Objetivo 70 puntos Ibex continuidad 20

Hoy 6688-6758..al no haber continuidad, nos devuelven al punto de salida. (No es siempre, depende de quien mueva los hilos)


----------



## muertoviviente (16 May 2012)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Mensajes del profe:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...abeis-visto-ibex-35-septiembre-2010-a-69.html
> 
> ...



revise y aplique todas las herramientas :rolleye:


----------



## muertoviviente (16 May 2012)

tanta tonteria y tan solo con este grafico ya se sabe lo que va a pasar


----------



## burbubolsa (16 May 2012)

Tienen 48 horas de margen para el día FB. Pueden ocurrir muchas cosas todavía. No se metan en líos ni comprometan el margen innecesariamente.


----------



## tonuel (16 May 2012)

lo importante es que cualquier rumor es bueno para encalomar al primero que se asome...


----------



## AssGaper (16 May 2012)

Es evidente que esto lo tiran para abajo, pero estan metiendo minipeponazos para purgar los stops de los cortos.

Le meto 20 minis cortos en 6782 con SL muy ajustado.


----------



## Sipanha (16 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Tienen 48 horas de margen para el día FB. Pueden ocurrir muchas cosas todavía. No se metan en líos ni comprometan el margen innecesariamente.



Pues a mi me dá que lo postponen por "circunstáncias de mercado no favorables".

Saludos.


----------



## burbubolsa (16 May 2012)

tonuel dijo:


> lo importante es que cualquier rumor es bueno para encalomar al primero que se asome...



Es la sangre de gaceloide que bautizará el Titanic II.


----------



## muertoviviente (16 May 2012)

parece que el 1340 les mandara al carajo


----------



## Pepitoria (16 May 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Pues a mi me dá que lo postponen por "circunstáncias de mercado no favorables".
> 
> Saludos.



Si van a sacar un 25% más de papelitos...


----------



## YyoMeReiaDeMiAbuela_borrado (16 May 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Cada dia me pregunto lo mismo.¿Por que? ¿Por que no abriria un corto con vencimiento diciembre de 2012 a bankia?No ha defraudado ni un dia



Dios, se estarán forrando!!

Estoy seguro de que Rato tiene cortos, él sabía todo lo que iba a pasar, y que comprará en el mínimo...


----------



## ponzi (16 May 2012)

mutiko dijo:


> Sr. ponzi, ya que anda por aqui y si se aburre un rato, ¿podria mirar estas dos empresas y darme su opinion sobre sus fundamentales?
> 
> Mil gracias.



http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/financials/ratios.asp?ticker=TRG:SM

Contablemente lo hace mejor tubos reunidos que tubacex (aunque esta ultima esta mas barata).Tubacex Roe 1,32% MB 35,98%.Tubos reunidos Roe 11% MB 51%. Ahora mismo no se hasta que punto merece la pena jugar en estas ligas, es el momento de asegurar los ahorros en empresas que resistan cualquier extres monetario


----------



## AssGaper (16 May 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> Es evidente que esto lo tiran para abajo, pero estan metiendo minipeponazos para purgar los stops de los cortos.
> 
> Le meto 20 minis cortos en 6782 con SL muy ajustado.



Que grande, mientras escribia para meter los 20 minis a subido mas y los me metido en 7004. SL 7020
PD:ajusto SL 7003


----------



## ponzi (16 May 2012)

YyoMeReiaDeMiAbuela dijo:


> Dios, se estarán forrando!!
> 
> Estoy seguro de que Rato tiene cortos, él sabía todo lo que iba a pasar, y que comprará en el mínimo...



Hara como alierta en tabacalera.Mandara a algun familiar que haga el trabajo sucio


----------



## burbubolsa (16 May 2012)

EURUSD apuntando al 1.27135


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (16 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> parece que el 1340 les mandara al carajo



Preparese por si no...


----------



## diosmercado (16 May 2012)

Culos en pompa que vienen los cerdos yankis a liarla. Siempre trampeando. Como me recuerda esto a ayer.


----------



## AssGaper (16 May 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> Que grande, mientras escribia para meter los 20 minis a subido mas y los me metido en 7004. SL 7020
> PD:ajusto SL 7003



NADA, 20 € de reward que se quedan en nada x las comisiones. grr


----------



## burbubolsa (16 May 2012)

XAGUSD ha dado un buen salto arriba. Y mi consola congelada, debe haber atasco de órdenes...

Allá van... han soltado el ratoncito.


----------



## Al Lopez (16 May 2012)

Cuanto ha perdido el estado desde que nacionalizo bankia con 4000 millones en CoCos?

Joder...


----------



## paulistano (16 May 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> NADA, 20 € de reward que se quedan en nada x las comisiones. grr



NO falla.....te sacan y abajoooooo:abajo:


----------



## Ajetreo (16 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Tienen 48 horas de margen para el día FB. Pueden ocurrir muchas cosas todavía. No se metan en líos ni comprometan el margen innecesariamente.



Menos claves y más claridad que aqui cabemos y cavamos todos :´´(


----------



## AssGaper (16 May 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> NO falla.....te sacan y abajoooooo:abajo:



AHHHGG que asquito jeje. Bueno hay mercado todos los dias.::


----------



## burbubolsa (16 May 2012)

Gap de extenuación arriba en minutos en NQ. Es una espantada de libro. Despliegue de cazadores en guerrilla.


----------



## muertoviviente (16 May 2012)

el sp500 no puede mantenerse por encima del 1340 

pabajo que nos vamos , dejen la tonteria del intradia , hemos roto los soportes tanto el sector bancos del eurostoxx como en el ibex y cuando se rompen los soportes toca rally bajista


----------



## muertoviviente (16 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Gap de extenuación arriba en minutos en NQ. Es una espantada de libro. Despliegue de exploradores...



seguro que como muchos ejpertos se tiene muy creido que sus tonterias sirven para invertir :ouch:


----------



## burbubolsa (16 May 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Menos claves y más claridad que aqui cabemos y cavamos todos :´´(



Pues que van a tirar el valor un par de veces más al menos. Quieren dejar el mercado desinfectado de minoristas. Si entra ahora, hágalo con margen. Y sin SL si no quiere poner fácil el trabajo leoncio.


----------



## Felix (16 May 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Menos claves y más claridad que aqui cabemos y cavamos todos :´´(



Supongo que se refiere a la salida de Facebook


----------



## Nico (16 May 2012)

Qué es esto ???... pero qué es esto ??? 

Afuera de Bankia con 300 euros en contra (suerte que quedó dinero para respetar los SL).

Buenas intenciones. Mal timing.


----------



## burbubolsa (16 May 2012)

El empujón arriba de la plata ha sido tan bestial e indisimulado que sólo podía traer una ración de cortos. Ahora mismo, el mercado está controlado desde el Arkham Asylum.

GBPUSD marcando una extraña y prolongada pendiente continuada.


----------



## muertoviviente (16 May 2012)

Nico dijo:


> Qué es esto ???... pero qué es esto ???
> 
> Afuera de Bankia con 300 euros en contra (suerte que quedó dinero para respetar los SL).
> 
> Buenas intenciones. Mal timing.



pero de que timing hablas tio ? si no hay forma de analizar el valor :ouch:


----------



## J-Z (16 May 2012)




----------



## burbubolsa (16 May 2012)

¿Pero esto qué guano es? Se están metiendo las gacelas antes de tiempo, van a matar la burbuja antes de comenzar, jajajaja...


----------



## MarketMaker (16 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> revise y aplique todas las herramientas :rolleye:



Le haré caso, de momento solo conseguimos 12 enteros...:


----------



## burbubolsa (16 May 2012)

Nuevo salto de plata, nuevo gap, nuevo intento de cortos. Avalancha de gacelos hambrientos de papel.

Con una cuchara arrancaba los ojos a los cocodrilos y golpeaba el trasero de los monos.


----------



## Violator (16 May 2012)

Que "jandre" ese chulibex en verde 8:

Señor...


----------



## Ajetreo (16 May 2012)

Me bajo del tobogan del ibex, hoy he salido con bien... que cierren donde les de la gana.
Apuesto por el 6725


----------



## Arminio_borrado (16 May 2012)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Mensajes del profe:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...abeis-visto-ibex-35-septiembre-2010-a-69.html
> 
> ...



Yo entré cuando estaba en 6706 y buscaba los 6780. Al final, me echaron en 6729, después de subir el SL a 6730. 

Ya no se me olvida lo de los 70 puntos.


----------



## spheratu (16 May 2012)

Que son esos rumores de que Draghi le va a dar a la impresora?


----------



## paulistano (16 May 2012)

vamos bonito, ibex, guapo....tira para arribaaa


----------



## burbubolsa (16 May 2012)

USDNOK y el fondo de pensiones noruego empujando arriba.

Malditos mercados esquizofrénicos, es mentarlo y se cae el castillo de naipes...


----------



## tonuel (16 May 2012)

spheratu dijo:


> Que son esos rumores de que Draghi le va a dar a la impresora?



pues eso... rumores...

Rumor Time: Stocks, EUR Surge On Renewed LTRO 3 Speculation | ZeroHedge


Saludos 8:


----------



## Janus (16 May 2012)

Estoy pensando en comprar 40.000 títulos de Bankia pero voy a esperar porque quizá en poco tiempo tenga que invertir la mitad de dinero para comprar esa cantidad. Fiu fiu


----------



## muertoviviente (16 May 2012)

la gacelada esta dispuesta a desafiar la rotura del soportazo del sector bancos europedo :XX:

y les recuerdo que 5 gacelas juntas no hacen un leoncio ni 5 ni 20


----------



## mutiko (16 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Estoy pensando en comprar 40.000 títulos de Bankia pero voy a esperar porque quizá en poco tiempo tenga que invertir la mitad de dinero para comprar esa cantidad. Fiu fiu



A ver, repita conmigo: Bankia, para cortos. Largos en bankia, ni con un palo (al menos de momento).

Repitalo 10 veces, despues se sentira mejor.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 May 2012)

Hey hoy es miércoles..... a VOTARRRRRRRRRR

Sentimiento de Mercado

[Clakerty mode off]


----------



## mutiko (16 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> la gacelada esta dispuesta a desafiar la rotura del soportazo del sector bancos europedo :XX:
> 
> y les recuerdo que 5 gacelas juntas no hacen un leoncio ni 5 ni 20



Suele decir mi padre "caga mas un buey que cien golondrinos"


----------



## Claca (16 May 2012)

Sentimiento de Mercado :fiufiu: :fiufiu: :fiufiu:

PD: FAIL via pirata


----------



## muertoviviente (16 May 2012)

mutiko dijo:


> Suele decir mi padre "caga mas un buey que cien golondrinos"



muy bueno ¿ es ustec filosofo ? :


----------



## spheratu (16 May 2012)

Que sentido tiene hacer un LTRO3 con grecia en el alero y ejpaña putrefacta? por que no intervenir ya?


----------



## ponzi (16 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Estoy pensando en comprar 40.000 títulos de Bankia pero voy a esperar porque quizá en poco tiempo tenga que invertir la mitad de dinero para comprar esa cantidad. Fiu fiu



Menos mal que se que estas de broma. Que humor tenemos los del norte,pocos nos entienden.Yo sigo con el radar de pisos activado ,ya saben a precio burbujista, y la verdad da gran satisfaccion ver la eficiencia del mercado, aun no ha llegado toda la sangre al rio, creo que no falta mucho. Lo que me preocupa es que durante estos meses me devaluen la moneda.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 May 2012)

MarketMaker dijo:


> No me he explicado bien...
> 
> Metemos carga objetivo IBEX.....puntos.





Claca dijo:


> Sentimiento de Mercado :fiufiu: :fiufiu: :fiufiu:
> 
> PD: FAIL via pirata



Ultimamante os estoy pegando unos adelantamientos de mala manera....


----------



## muertoviviente (16 May 2012)

larguistas esperar al rescate de ejpaña para comprar , deben darse cuenta que lo que los ejpeculeadores quieren es un rescate de españa porque eso significara el rescate de los bancos y solo asi tendran asegurada la platita


----------



## spheratu (16 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> larguistas esperar al rescate de ejpaña para comprar , deben darse cuenta que lo que los ejpeculeadores quieren es un rescate de españa porque eso significara el rescate de los bancos y solo asi tendran asegurada la platita



Lo malo,como siempre,es que las bolsas anticiparán el rescate y la pasta se la llevarán ellas.


----------



## Ajetreo (16 May 2012)

Me he perdido algo, salgo del mercado en 6725, voy a mear, vuelvo y 6660.

Que duro es esto


----------



## locoAC (16 May 2012)

Bueno señores.... vendí mis Cocacolas asegurando plusvis: casi 4€ por acción, más la revalorización del USD en este tiempo. En 5 semanas, no está mal.

*Gracias, Claca*. Con muchísimo gusto le haría partícipe del éxito, aunque creo que en este valor ya está teniendo usted el suyo propio


----------



## AssGaper (16 May 2012)

Bueno, la sesion de mañana sesion a honor en mi nombre.

GAPeada de ojal al alza, ya veréis, demasiado rojo hoy.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 May 2012)

Mirad, una forera viendo como no le ha entrado una orden!!!







:XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (16 May 2012)

rumores de LITRONA parece que no vamos los suficientemente bebidos :rolleye:

se me ocurre que si hay lTROLL tendria que coincidir con toque a la mm200 en el sp500 y el ibex entre los 6000-6260 y seria largos con un par


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (16 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Estoy pensando en comprar 40.000 títulos de Bankia pero voy a esperar porque quizá en poco tiempo tenga que invertir la mitad de dinero para comprar esa cantidad. Fiu fiu



Yo pienso como tú, pero estoy pensando en comprar títulos de Iberdrola. ¿Qué me dices a eso?

)

Aunque no sé si al precio que se está poniendo no la OPArán los seres de luzz, y ahí tengo dudas, no sé si al estar barata la OPArían muy por encima o al precio de mercado. No sé qué puede pasar con estos germanos.

::


----------



## muertoviviente (16 May 2012)

bankia ni con un palo gashegos , tiene toda la pinta de no valer nada y aunque al final no fuese asi , con tener la pinta ya es suficiente para que tienda a cero :rolleye:


----------



## ponzi (16 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> rumores de LITRONA parece que no vamos los suficientemente bebidos :rolleye:
> 
> se me ocurre que si hay lTROLL tendria que coincidir con toque a la mm200 en el sp500 y el ibex entre los 6000-6260 y seria largos con un par



Menuda inflacion la que se nos avecina.Esta gente ya no habla de millones sino billones. Mira el eurostoxx y el sp (los dos estan protegidos ante cualquier escenario) ademas tb pillaras con el 1 tb pillaras el rebote de los cerdos.


----------



## Pepitoria (16 May 2012)

Han reabierto el crematorio


----------



## burbubolsa (16 May 2012)

Muy bien, ahora se lo están tomando en serio. Plan marcha según lo previsto.

USDPLN, USDSEK y USDCZK abren fuego en FB-48.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (16 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Estoy pensando en comprar 40.000 títulos de Bankia pero voy a esperar porque quizá en poco tiempo tenga que invertir la mitad de dinero para comprar esa cantidad. Fiu fiu



A este ritmo el lunes las tienes a 1 pavo. 

Por cierto, viene velón :cook:


----------



## muertoviviente (16 May 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Menuda inflacion la que se nos avecina.Esta gente ya no habla de millones sino billones. Mira el eurostoxx y el sp (los dos estan protegidos ante cualquier escenario) ademas tb pillaras con el 1 tb pillaras el rebote de los cerdos.



no entiendo muy bien lo que dices , pero amigo esto es dinamico lo que parece ser el rebote del gato muerto puede convertirse en la wena , recuerde que estamos en año de elecciones gringas


----------



## tonuel (16 May 2012)

El que es un canario en la mina es el ibex... ahí va todo detrás... ) ) )


----------



## vmmp29 (16 May 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Mirad, una forera viendo como no le ha entrado una orden!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



perdón pensé haber entrado en veteranos (se le ve el pezón derecho) sigan, pero que Calopez ni sé entere::

buenas domingas


----------



## carvil (16 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> rumores de LITRONA parece que no vamos los suficientemente bebidos :rolleye:
> 
> se me ocurre que si hay lTROLL tendria que coincidir con toque a la mm200 en el sp500 y el ibex entre los 6000-6260 y seria largos con un par




Parece que los metales preciosos no rebotaron 


[YOUTUBE]bfIJw9_7b0Y[/YOUTUBE]

* ECB stops monetary operations to some Greek banks as recapitalisation not in place, according to ECB sources"*



Salu2


----------



## Pepitoria (16 May 2012)

tonuel dijo:


> El que es un canario en la mina es el ibex... ahí va todo detrás... ) ) )



Va a su puta bola

Eso es lo desesperante ya para el que tenga algo de dinero en él


----------



## Optimista bien informado (16 May 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Hey hoy es miércoles..... a VOTARRRRRRRRRR
> 
> Sentimiento de Mercado
> 
> [Clakerty mode off]



Hecho, y al día de las 3X páginas desde anoche... sres. aflojen porque si no, a este ritmo saldremos a hilo por semana :ouch:


----------



## muertoviviente (16 May 2012)

carvil dijo:


> Parece que los metales preciosos no rebotaron
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]bfIJw9_7b0Y[/YOUTUBE]
> ...



se cargo largos cuando el TECNICO decia que habia que cargarlos , estaba en zona de reboton pero no sucedio y se ejecuto el stop loss 

se debe invertir para ganar mucho y si no resulta perder muy poco :rolleye:


----------



## Misterio (16 May 2012)

> BCE, Grecia	[Imprimir]
> 
> 
> 
> El BCE corta operaciones de política monetaria con algunos bancos griegos. Esto va a hacer mucho daño.



Algo era ello..


----------



## tonuel (16 May 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Va a su puta bola
> 
> Eso es lo desesperante ya para el que tenga algo de dinero en él





a ver que rumor se han sacado ahora... ) ) )


----------



## tonuel (16 May 2012)

Misterio dijo:


> Algo era ello..




eso lo he leido yo ya esta mañana... :fiufiu:



> *BCE reduce liquidez de apoyo para bancos griegos* -Diario *16/05/12 09:27 *
> 
> ÁMSTERDAM (EFE Dow Jones)--El Banco Central Europeo está rechazando cada vez más solicitudes de liquidez de los bancos helenos, lo que les hace depender más del apoyo del banco central griego, informó el miércoles el diario financiero holandés Financieele Dagblad, citando "fuentes en Bruselas".
> 
> ...


----------



## muertoviviente (16 May 2012)

amigos gacelillas leoncias , de verdad les digo que la cosa es mucho mas sencilla de lo que nuestros compañeros los sofisticados no quieren hacer creer .

les dejare una frase que es pura sabiduria , lo dicen muchos analistas :

todos podemos justificar a posteriori los movimientos de la bolsa por TEJCNICO .

no sean como los analistos que se conforman pensando que esto va de probabilidades , busquen el conocimiento con humildad


----------



## Janus (16 May 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Menos mal que se que estas de broma. Que humor tenemos los del norte,pocos nos entienden.Yo sigo con el radar de pisos activado ,ya saben a precio burbujista, y la verdad da gran satisfaccion ver la eficiencia del mercado, aun no ha llegado toda la sangre al rio, creo que no falta mucho. Lo que me preocupa es que durante estos meses me devaluen la moneda.



Así es. Faltan chorros grandes por purgar.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 May 2012)

Que dia mas bonito, no habre ganada ni un misero euro desde las 13:00 horas, pero el subidon de estar metido en una montaña rusa loca, con navajazos en ambos lados merece la pena. Me da igual si el broker se hace de oro, me lo he pasado muy bien.

Mas dias como estos hacen falta.


----------



## MarketMaker (16 May 2012)

No se pierdan estos últimos minutos.

Hemos soltado todo en tiempo récord, el precio "apenas" se ha movido.

Entramos largos de nuevo desde ya S&P.

No tengo ni idea de lo que va a ocurrir.

P.D. El S-A se mantiene, pero ahora vamos cubiertos en ganancias.


----------



## Janus (16 May 2012)

Preguntegi Dudagoitia dijo:


> Yo pienso como tú, pero estoy pensando en comprar títulos de Iberdrola. ¿Qué me dices a eso?
> 
> )
> 
> ...



Lo mío era una broma para decir que aún le queda mucho por bajar.

Iberdrola ni con un préstamo a interés cero. Hay que esperar. Ya están viendo la vuelta de hoy en estos momentos. El SP manda y si se baja hasta 1280 entonces tendremos a Iberdrola por debajo de 2,80.


----------



## mutiko (16 May 2012)

Misterio dijo:


> BCE, Grecia [Imprimir]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A mi eso me suena a que a Grecia le cortan el grifo y la abandonan a su suerte. ¿Coinciden ustedes con mi apreciacion, o ando totalmente equivocado? Si es asi la espantada va a salir en los libros de historia.


----------



## aitor33 (16 May 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Que dia mas bonito, no habre ganada ni un misero euro desde las 13:00 horas, pero el subidon de estar metido en una montaña rusa loca, con navajazos en ambos lados merece la pena. Me da igual si el broker se hace de oro, me lo he pasado muy bien.
> 
> Mas dias como estos hacen falta.



Vaya risas me he echado:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## spheratu (16 May 2012)

Largo en ibex,que la fuerza me acompañe.


----------



## muertoviviente (16 May 2012)

los griegos deben sentir en sus carnes lo que es quedarse sin financiacion y debe ser antes de las elecciones , marditohs psicopatas del BCE


----------



## AssGaper (16 May 2012)

Bua, dejo de operar en unos dias, pq "va a suceder algo" en las proximas horas o dias y esto va a derrumbarse ya del todo.

Es evidente que esta volatilidad de mierda es el preludio de algo más gordo y viendo como se mueve, es imposible dar en el blanco.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (16 May 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Que dia mas bonito, no habre ganada ni un misero euro desde las 13:00 horas, pero el subidon de estar metido en una montaña rusa loca, con navajazos en ambos lados merece la pena. Me da igual si el broker se hace de oro, me lo he pasado muy bien.
> 
> Mas dias como estos hacen falta.



Como decía un amigo mío: "Qué divertido es este juego. Ahora, ganar ya tiene que ser la hostia.".


----------



## muertoviviente (16 May 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> Bua, dejo de operar en unos dias, pq "va a suceder algo" en las proximas horas o dias y esto va a derrumbarse ya del todo.
> 
> Es evidente que esta volatilidad de mierda es el preludio de algo más gordo y viendo como se mueve, es imposible dar en el blanco.



amigo no se quede solo con la sensacion de que va a pasar algo y apueste por ella , cargue cortos en el ibex


----------



## Durmiente (16 May 2012)

¿A cuanto lo cierran?

Calculo que a 6630


----------



## Janus (16 May 2012)

Todo está funcionando como estaba previsto más o menos. Ayer se pierden mínimos pero durante poco tiempo para dar paso a una recuperación constante durante todo el día. Lo llevan por encima de 1340 para que la peña se confíe y de nuevo tirón hacia abajo y coincidiendo con el cierre europeo para dejar las velas como quieren.

Una posición decente no aguanta más de 4 horas.


----------



## Janus (16 May 2012)

Hoy nuevamente el IBEX sus más de 200 pipos entre máximo y mínimo. Lleva así aproximadamente unas 22 sesiones.


----------



## muertoviviente (16 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Todo está funcionando como estaba previsto más o menos. Ayer se pierden mínimos pero durante poco tiempo para dar paso a una recuperación constante durante todo el día. Lo llevan por encima de 1340 para que la peña se confíe y de nuevo tirón hacia abajo y coincidiendo con el cierre europeo para dejar las velas como quieren.
> 
> Una posición decente no aguanta más de 4 horas.



pues si va como esta previsto cargue cortos con un par , porcierto MM esta largo en sp500 osea los cortos no tienen perdida posible


----------



## Janus (16 May 2012)

España es el falorillo rojo de todo en todo. Hoygan, que están cogiendo impulso para luego decir sky is the limit.


----------



## Janus (16 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pues si va como esta previsto cargue cortos con un par , porcierto MM esta largo en sp500 osea los cortos no tienen perdida posible



1 scalp en todo el día. Corto en SP en 1341 y venta en 1335. Me doy por contento. Hoy ya no opero más, por mucho que me llame el lado inversor.
La excepción sería alguna materia prima pero aún así lo dudo.
Tengo el radar de corto plazo vacío, así no veo nada.


----------



## aitor33 (16 May 2012)

Largo en Bk a ver si le hago caso sr.LCASC


----------



## muertoviviente (16 May 2012)

MV va corto en ibex 6620 con dos cojones , los rebotes no le acojonan porque la tendencia es su amiga


----------



## Janus (16 May 2012)

Votin, donde estes ....... se despeñan las NH.

Suerte amigo.


----------



## MarketMaker (16 May 2012)

Colocado, zona de negociación se ve claramente en gráfico a un minuto.


----------



## burbubolsa (16 May 2012)

Plata purgando a la baja. A ver cuánto dura el bombardeo.


----------



## Pepitoria (16 May 2012)

que mamporreros

a 6600 

precio redondo


----------



## muertoviviente (16 May 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> que mamporreros
> 
> a 6600
> 
> precio redondo



hola gacela en pepitoria ¿ que tal te parecio la estrategia bajista en eurodolar ? :rolleye:


----------



## tonuel (16 May 2012)

el canario en la mina del ibex se ve que es bankia...   



ahí va otro... :XX: :XX: :XX:





Saludos


----------



## AssGaper (16 May 2012)

Subo mi vision, creo que aun falta una segundo peponazo para el debacle final.

Creo que estamos en la ultima corrección de la tercera sub-ola, para guanear finalmente.

Vamos, eso creo...(perdón por mi chapuzineria)


----------



## tonuel (16 May 2012)

Me sorprende lo que está diciendo el carapatos... cuando la noticia de los griegos ha salido a primera hora de la mañana..., se habrá puesto nervioso él solo... 


Saludos 8:


----------



## Maravedi (16 May 2012)

El ibex es un puto vacile,una lenta agonía ,que lo tiren abajo ya de una puta vez y este país se Levante desde sus cenizas como el ave fénix


----------



## Janus (16 May 2012)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Colocado, zona de negociación se ve claramente en gráfico a un minuto.



En 30 o 29 rebotará probablemente. No me hagan caso si no llevan un stop loss.
Aún no se ha perdido el "último de Cuba".


----------



## burbubolsa (16 May 2012)

Figura dirigida a expertos en velas japonesas en XAGUSD a las 1707. Hipótesis de soporte y fuerte subida, pero huele a señuelo.

Entrada de paquetes del calibre 20 en SP.


----------



## LÁNGARO (16 May 2012)

ahora si que si, a las trincheras:

Montoro: 'El corralito en España es imposible'


----------



## Janus (16 May 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> Subo mi vision, creo que aun falta una segundo peponazo para el debacle final.
> 
> Creo que estamos en la ultima corrección de la tercera sub-ola, para guanear finalmente.
> 
> Vamos, eso creo...(perdón por mi chapuzineria)



Ese peponazo que faltaría ......... sería el de las elecciones para formar el mayor triple techo de la historia ::

Pero a corto plazo queda por resolver si tira hacia arriba hasta 1380 antes de bajar a buscar los 1280. O si los busca YA.


----------



## muertoviviente (16 May 2012)

nuevamente las gacelas empiezan a vender , reboton en zona 6000-6260 es probable


----------



## Janus (16 May 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> ahora si que si, a las trincheras:
> 
> Montoro: 'El corralito en España es imposible'



Impossible is nothing ............. excepto que se le caiga la "H" de HDLGP a esos castuzos feos y sinverguenzas.

Me he quedado a gusto.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (16 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Ese peponazo que faltaría ......... sería el de las elecciones para formar el mayor triple techo de la historia ::
> 
> Pero a corto plazo queda por resolver si tira hacia arriba hasta 1380 antes de bajar a buscar los 1280. O si los busca YA.



A mi me tiene mosca lo del nivel "sell-all" que apuntaba el maestro MM. Es decir, que si se toca determinado punto se va a tirar de la cadena.

A ver si un día no vamos a encontrarnos con un sell-off a lo bestia.


----------



## vmmp29 (16 May 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> ahora si que si, a las trincheras:
> 
> Montoro: 'El corralito en España es imposible'



¿pero cómo que Montoro? no le falte al respecto

*Tontoro Manostijeras* ese su nombre::


----------



## Nico (16 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pero de que timing hablas tio ? si no hay forma de analizar el valor :ouch:



Ya verás... tú ya lo verás.

En Bankia tomarán ciertas "medidas" y el valor saltará el 20% (o más). 

No pensé que lo iban a dejar bajar mucho más pero, no hay pólvora para defender ningún nivel. Ya veremos dónde es la entrada pero no puede faltar mucho para ello.

Ni de lejos estoy diciendo que Bankia sea un estupendo banco, ni que las medidas que tomen lo conviertan en una "sana entidad" para el futuro. Simplemente que, como en estos casos financieros, todo pasa por ciertas decisiones políticas.


----------



## ponzi (16 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Votin, donde estes ....... se despeñan las NH.
> 
> Suerte amigo.



Votin si nos lees , escribe algun post para que sepamos que estas bien.Se echan de menos tus analisis asi como tus medallas alemanas y comunistas. Coge 
fuerzas y vuelve pronto que ahora haces mas falta que nunca. Los hotelillos no se ven igual.Estes donde estes mucho animo


----------



## burbubolsa (16 May 2012)

XAUUSD presionando al alza.


----------



## muertoviviente (16 May 2012)

Nico dijo:


> Ya verás... tú ya lo verás.
> 
> En Bankia tomarán ciertas "medidas" y el valor saltará el 20% (o más).
> 
> ...



pues claro que en algun momento pegara un subidon pero a menos que tengas info privilegiada no la podras aprovechar :rolleye:


----------



## MarketMaker (16 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> En 30 o 29 rebotará probablemente. No me hagan caso si no llevan un stop loss.
> Aún no se ha perdido el "último de Cuba".



Está bastante más abajo, de momento vigilando una tendencial a corto, en rango horario, que se encuentra por debajo de 28. 

Mientras tanto solo mirar.

Para empezar a sufrir pérdidas hablamos de por debajo de 21, aunque se cortaría un poco antes la sangría.


----------



## tonuel (16 May 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> A mi me tiene mosca lo del nivel "sell-all" que apuntaba el maestro MM. Es decir, que si se toca determinado punto se va a tirar de la cadena.
> 
> A ver si un día no vamos a encontrarnos con un sell-off a lo bestia.





Antes ha comentado que lo han soltado todo y el precio ni se ha movido... ienso:


En el SP como no se estropee una maquinita... no veremos un sell-off...   


Saludos


----------



## MarketMaker (16 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pues si va como esta previsto cargue cortos con un par , porcierto MM esta largo en sp500 osea los cortos no tienen perdida posible



Me cae usted simpático, cada vez que habla se me pone la cuenta en positivo.

Siga así, lo mismo un día le fichamos para ponerlo de amuleto, con su latita de Whiskas, para que no le falte de nada.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 May 2012)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Me cae usted simpático, cada vez que habla se me pone la cuenta en positivo.
> 
> Siga así, lo mismo un día le fichamos para ponerlo de amuleto, con su latita de Whiskas, para que no le falte de nada.



Ostras! Usted tiene más poderes que MV, alias P.G.







Hubo una época en la que por cada post de P.G. nos metían 5 puntos en contra.:: El sr. FranR le tiene mucho aprecio


----------



## vmmp29 (16 May 2012)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Colocado, zona de negociación se ve claramente en gráfico a un minuto.



Disculpe mi ignorancia MM, ¿qué es una zona de negociación ? 

puede ser donde el precio no ni hacia arriba ni abajo

gracias


----------



## Ajetreo (16 May 2012)

Zuloman... le himboco!!!

Abro oftopic

Encontré piso adaptado en BCN,,, céntrico, edificio en edad de merecer etc...
Diganme trucos para negociar precio, me piden 900€ 

Por dónde empiezo... 
----que si le falta esto o lo otro
--- que me lo tengo que pensar
---- que 800 y el seguro de impago por mi cuenta

Nunca he alquilado un piso... soy virgen :cook::cook:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 May 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Disculpe mi ignorancia MM, ¿qué es una zona de negociación ?
> 
> puede ser donde el precio no ni hacia arriba ni abajo
> 
> gracias



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/304879-habeis-visto-ibex-35-mayo-2012-1a-parte-304.html#post6325495


----------



## tonuel (16 May 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/304879-habeis-visto-ibex-35-mayo-2012-1a-parte-304.html#post6325495



creo que está comentado en uno de los 4240 posts... ienso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 May 2012)

tonuel dijo:


> creo que está comentado en uno de los 4240 posts... ienso:



En el que que dirige el link...el 3034 :fiufiu:


----------



## Janus (16 May 2012)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Está bastante más abajo, de momento vigilando una tendencial a corto, en rango horario, que se encuentra por debajo de 28.
> 
> Mientras tanto solo mirar.
> 
> Para empezar a sufrir pérdidas hablamos de por debajo de 21, aunque se cortaría un poco antes la sangría.



No lo han dejado. Queda el rango de más corto plazo entre 36 y 32.


----------



## Claca (16 May 2012)

locoAC dijo:


> Bueno señores.... vendí mis Cocacolas asegurando plusvis: casi 4€ por acción, más la revalorización del USD en este tiempo. En 5 semanas, no está mal.
> 
> *Gracias, Claca*. Con muchísimo gusto le haría partícipe del éxito, aunque creo que en este valor ya está teniendo usted el suyo propio



Está de lujo, hamijo, ojalá todas las operaciones salieran así de bien (¡y con el cambio a favor!). Ahora a por la próxima.

Sobre el valor, está muy fuerte todavía, sólo hay que ver lo bien que aguanta el tipo con el mercado recortando. Personalmente he aguantado unas pocas porque al precio que entramos da para estar dentro y comprobar cómo de bien (o mal) encaja el golpe.


----------



## ponzi (16 May 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Zuloman... le himboco!!!
> 
> Abro oftopic
> 
> ...



Se lo pongo desde otra perspectiva ¿Si fueses a alquilar tus propiedades,que pedirias? Me autorespondo,seguridad. Yo propondria 2 opciones: 1) te pago 6 meses por anticipado y a posteriori te pagare 3 meses antes a cambio por mi solvencia y tu seguridad pido una rebaja del precio a 750.2) Estoy tan seguro de mi solvencia que pagare yo mismo el seguro de impago a cambio de que me rebajes el precio a 800.Por cierto nunca muestres demasiado interes por el piso mas bien indiferencia y despreocupacion y cuando quedes nunca pilles la 1 hora que te diga para enseñartelo, asi pensara que estas viendo otras opciones


----------



## MarketMaker (16 May 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Disculpe mi ignorancia MM, ¿qué es una zona de negociación ?
> 
> puede ser donde el precio no ni hacia arriba ni abajo
> 
> gracias



En la última hora y media hay dos muy claras. A simple vista se pueden ver.

Gráfico a un minuto 2-4 velas con cierre-apertura muy cerrado, si las sombras son largas lo confirma.

Les dejo, que está siendo una jornada muy larga.


----------



## vmmp29 (16 May 2012)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Me cae usted simpático, cada vez que habla se me pone la cuenta en positivo.
> 
> Siga así, lo mismo un día le fichamos para ponerlo de amuleto, con su latita de Whiskas, para que no le falte de nada.





Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/304879-habeis-visto-ibex-35-mayo-2012-1a-parte-304.html#post6325495



que dios, se lo pague con un gintonic


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 May 2012)

Y me pongo la gorra de gacelón....







¿Una vez perdida la zona de negociación por fuerza se va a la siguiente?
¿No hay nuevos intentos sin antes testear/_rebotar _en la próxima?



vmmp29 dijo:


> que dios, se lo pague con un gintonic



Eso equivale a encontarrme 10€ en la calle... ::


----------



## carvil (16 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> se cargo largos cuando el TECNICO decia que habia que cargarlos , estaba en zona de reboton pero no sucedio y se ejecuto el stop loss
> 
> se debe invertir para ganar mucho y si no resulta perder muy poco :rolleye:





Aquí tiene un compendio de AT común 16 Meaningless Market Phrases That Will Make You Sound Smart On CNBC - Business Insider 



Salu2


----------



## Claca (16 May 2012)

INDRA:







Cuando en enero avisaba del segundo impulso el 30% de caída que arrojaba el objetivo parecía descabellado. Al final, como ACS, ha terminado cumpliendo con una verticalidad que asusta, qué rápido se puede perder un tercio del precio cuando las manos fuertes se ponen a repartir bofetadas...

Esto, nuevamente, debe recordarnos que, si bien ningún sistema es infalible, echando una ojeada al gráfico podemos evitar exponernos a situaciones de peligro, cosa que difícilmente lograramos a través de los medios de comunicación que colaboran estrechamente con los que mueven los hilos del mercado. Así que, a menos que tengas información privilegiada:


----------



## pipoapipo (16 May 2012)

han pegado tantos varazos q las gacelas andan desconfiadas y los leones comiendose entre ellos no es lo mismo....


----------



## Claca (16 May 2012)

RED ELECORP (REE) ha perdido la directriz alcista que desde 2003 guiaba la subida, con unos ocho apoyos en barras mensuales. Actualmente se descuelga en un tercero con objetivo en 27,35 que se activó ayer. Va, voy a ser bueno y cuelgo el gráfico:







Cuando tenga la web en funcionamiento este tipo de cosas las avisaré el mismo día.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (16 May 2012)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...309080-corralito-grecia-50-persona-y-dia.html :rolleye:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 May 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...309080-corralito-grecia-50-persona-y-dia.html :rolleye:



Gensanta :8: :8:


----------



## Optimista bien informado (16 May 2012)

alomejor dijo:


> Según informaciones de la pag italiana affaritaliani, en Grecia ya hay corralito.
> 
> El gran temor de Grecia en estos días son los bancos corrida bancaria para retirar depósitos , en vista de una posible devaluación de la moneda. Comportamiento frente a la cual el gobierno, en espera del nombramiento del ejecutivo provisional, se pusieron a cubierto mediante la introducción de un límite máximo de 50 euros a los retiros.
> Según lo revelado, el Presidente de la República, Karolos Papoulias, durante las negociaciones con los líderes políticos, el gobernador del banco central, George Provopoulos ha anunciado que el lunes los bancos griegos han retirado unos € 700 millones . "Provopoulos - dijo el Presidente de la República - me dijo que todavía no hay pánico, pero hay un gran temor de que podría convertirse en pánico . "
> ...



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...309080-corralito-grecia-50-persona-y-dia.html

Esto es casi en riguroso directo porque ese hilo sólo lleva 10 minutos abierto... habrá que seguir la evolución de esta noticia... :cook:

PD: Traducción googliana o similar.


----------



## ponzi (16 May 2012)

Claca dijo:


> INDRA:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nunca he defendido a indra.De hecho valoro a la emp por unos 6,5 eu. Donde si me comi un buen  fue en ibertrola. Lo ideal seria mezclar ambas disciplinas sobre y si te equivocas al menos verlo en el grafico y huir a tiempo.Entrar a buenos precios en ko, bmw, gas natural, enagas, iberdrola...Pd: estoy siendo disciplinado, hasta que no aviseis tu y bertok no entrare.No se que precios optimos llegaran antes si los del ladrillo o el de las acciones


----------



## Mulder (16 May 2012)

Parece que el hilo ya tiene un ritmo 'seguible" 




ponzi dijo:


> Se lo pongo desde otra perspectiva ¿Si fueses a alquilar tus propiedades,que pedirias? Me autorespondo,seguridad. Yo propondria 2 opciones: 1) te pago 6 meses por anticipado y a posteriori te pagare 3 meses antes a cambio por mi solvencia y tu seguridad pido una rebaja del precio a 750.2) Estoy tan seguro de mi solvencia que pagare yo mismo el seguro de impago a cambio de que me rebajes el precio a 800.Por cierto nunca muestres demasiado interes por el piso mas bien indiferencia y despreocupacion y cuando quedes nunca pilles la 1 hora que te diga para enseñartelo, asi pensara que estas viendo otras opciones



Yo la opción 2 la cambiaría por un contrato de arbitraje, esto asegura por una parte un desahucio rápido y por otro que si el dueño se niega a reparar algo le puedes denunciar. En mi modesta opinión el seguro contra impago es responsabilidad del casero y es el quien debe hacerse cargo.

Además de esto una cosa importante, si el dueño se niega en redondo a negociar hay que poner aire de por medio ipso facto, incluso dejándole con la palabra en la boca, por mi experiencia el que se niega a negociar será un HDLGP como la copa de un pino que te podría hacer la vida imposible, habitualmente suele tratarse de un ávaro pesetero y roñoso a más no poder.

Por otra parte, el querer negociar el precio implica automáticamente que estás dispuesta a pagar, este es el único argumento que debes dar para convencerle de que negocie antes de huir.

Por último, evita que el casero te ponga cosas aparte como tasas de basura, IBI's y/o comunidad, son trucos para cobrarte de más por lo bajini, eso también es responsabilidad de él. La electricidad, el agua o el gas ya es otra cuestión.


----------



## Durmiente (16 May 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...309080-corralito-grecia-50-persona-y-dia.html
> 
> Esto es casi en riguroso directo porque ese hilo sólo lleva 10 minutos abierto... habrá que seguir la evolución de esta noticia... :cook:
> 
> PD: Traducción googliana o similar.



Puede ser perfectamente un bulo


----------



## Sipanha (16 May 2012)

Hoygan.... no será que están en modo "Pedal to the metal" en el SP500?. Porque lo parece...







Tendrán de objetivo el 1308?.
Donde pone esa cifra al Ibex?
A que huelen las nubes?

Si los rayajos están mal tiraos, cambio de camello. ::

PD: Cerrado corto hace un rato en SP500 1338.5 > 1334.65 , habíame encomendado a San Koji Kabuto.

Saludos.


----------



## ponzi (16 May 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Parece que el hilo ya tiene un ritmo 'seguible"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No lo habria explicado mejor. Por buena pinta que tenga el piso si se niega a negociar seguramente te la liara.Si haces tratos con gente que sea de poco fiar al final acabaras escaldado.Intenta dejar claro que eres una persona muy solvente, en mi familia hemos tenido alguna mala experiencia...una de ellas fue con un cantamañas, al principio dudamos un poco de el pero le dimos un voto de confianza....ni que decir tiene que acabo mal (se fue sin pagar y dejo una factura de 500 eu de luz) .Solo hay que mirar a repsol en argentina.


----------



## carvil (16 May 2012)

*"FED'S BULLARD: Fed could respond to "significant deterioration""*



Salu2


----------



## Mulder (16 May 2012)

carvil dijo:


> *"FED'S BULLARD: Fed could respond to "significant deterioration""*



Traducción:

Obama a Bernie: pisa el acelerador que estos cabrones de los españoles me van a chafar la campaña ::


----------



## Ajetreo (16 May 2012)

Dónde va el SP, esta en plan mareo, se le habrá contagiado el mal del ibex, parecen los dos una Vaca loca


----------



## carvil (16 May 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Traducción:
> 
> Obama a Bernie: pisa el acelerador que estos cabrones de los españoles me van a chafar la campaña ::







Yep, de todas maneras le dará una colleja en Chicago 


Ahora más en serio la politización de los Bancos Centrales es un gran problema su función debería ser apoyar la parte baja del ciclo y ya está. 

Después pasa lo que pasa cuando dejan de inflar, el comercio se purga solo castigando la ineficiencia.




Salu2


----------



## pipoapipo (16 May 2012)

mañana debe ser el dividendo de TEF pq los futuros españoles tienen un bajoncillo elegante....

a ver si tocamos en el S&P ese numero magico del Vende Todo.........no quieren perder el 1330-31, q lucha de jabatos....


----------



## Pepitoria (16 May 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> Puede ser perfectamente un bulo



O puede ser verdad...

Hoy el becario de Trichi ha dicho que le cierra el grifo a Grecia...o lo que pueda venir con una hoz y una guadaña. Terrorífico en realidad el panorama. Ya sabemos que queda muy bien para la literatura y para vender camisetas perroflauters, pero la realidad es que desde europa ya no se fían de los griegos ni tampoco le fian más.

Chungo, chungo,...


----------



## Cantor (16 May 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> No lo habria explicado mejor. Por buena pinta que tenga el piso si se niega a negociar seguramente te la liara.Si haces tratos con gente que sea de poco fiar al final acabaras escaldado.Intenta dejar claro que eres una persona muy solvente, en mi familia hemos tenido alguna mala experiencia...una de ellas fue con un cantamañas, al principio dudamos un poco de el pero le dimos un voto de confianza....ni que decir tiene que acabo mal (se fue sin pagar y dejo una factura de 500 eu de luz) .Solo hay que mirar a repsol en argentina.



sra ajetreo, yo tengo que decir que no estoy del todo de acuerdo con los amigos mulder y ponzi. Yo por ejemplo tengo piso alquilado y vivo de alquiler :8: y una cosa que me da tranquilidad con un inquilino (solo he tenido una, que sigue y es un encanto, pero le cuento mi experiencia como casero), es el aval bancario. Sí, ya sé, me tildarán de todo en este foro, espero que no en este hilo, pero me da tranquilidad, eso sí le rebajé la cuota de alquiler lo mismo que le cuesta a ella el aval.

El tema es que si usted tiene dinero en la cuenta para que el banco le pueda hacer un aval bancario, yo creo que con eso puede negociar bien con el casero una rebaja de cuota. Y por supuesto, como dice mulder, nada de comunidad u otros gastos aparte, cuota de alquiler + luz,agua,gas y punto.


----------



## Sipanha (16 May 2012)

Ofu la plata.... se ma salio la raya por debajo del monitor. ::


----------



## Ajetreo (16 May 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> mañana debe ser el dividendo de TEF pq los futuros españoles tienen un bajoncillo elegante....
> 
> a ver si tocamos en el S&P ese numero magico del Vende Todo.........no quieren perder el 1330-31, q lucha de jabatos....



Pues ya estamos en 1328, yo ya lo tenia vendido hace días, pero me gustaría poder pillar un buen corto


----------



## ponzi (16 May 2012)

Cantor dijo:


> sra ajetreo, yo tengo que decir que no estoy del todo de acuerdo con los amigos mulder y ponzi. Yo por ejemplo tengo piso alquilado y vivo de alquiler :8: y una cosa que me da tranquilidad con un inquilino (solo he tenido una, que sigue y es un encanto, pero le cuento mi experiencia como casero), es el aval bancario. Sí, ya sé, me tildarán de todo en este foro, espero que no en este hilo, pero me da tranquilidad, eso sí le rebajé la cuota de alquiler lo mismo que le cuesta a ella el aval.
> 
> El tema es que si usted tiene dinero en la cuenta para que el banco le pueda hacer un aval bancario, yo creo que con eso puede negociar bien con el casero una rebaja de cuota. Y por supuesto, como dice mulder, nada de comunidad u otros gastos aparte, cuota de alquiler + luz,agua,gas y punto.



Es una buena opcion.No la he propuesto porque si viene una devaluacion de la moneda o corralito tener 10000-15000 puede significar un alto coste de oportunidad


----------



## Pepitoria (16 May 2012)

Aquí espero que los toros saquen los cuernos


----------



## burbubolsa (16 May 2012)

USDZAR ni se mueve.


----------



## Mulder (16 May 2012)

Cantor dijo:


> sra ajetreo, yo tengo que decir que no estoy del todo de acuerdo con los amigos mulder y ponzi. Yo por ejemplo tengo piso alquilado y vivo de alquiler :8: y una cosa que me da tranquilidad con un inquilino (solo he tenido una, que sigue y es un encanto, pero le cuento mi experiencia como casero), es el aval bancario. Sí, ya sé, me tildarán de todo en este foro, espero que no en este hilo, pero me da tranquilidad, eso sí le rebajé la cuota de alquiler lo mismo que le cuesta a ella el aval.
> 
> El tema es que si usted tiene dinero en la cuenta para que el banco le pueda hacer un aval bancario, yo creo que con eso puede negociar bien con el casero una rebaja de cuota. Y por supuesto, como dice mulder, nada de comunidad u otros gastos aparte, cuota de alquiler + luz,agua,gas y punto.



Pues es Ud. otro ávaro y pesetero  

Por eso he comentado lo del arbitraje, se que la inmensa mayoría de caseros no se fían de esto, aunque yo ya he estado de alquiler en un par de sitios con este tipo de contrato y no he tenido ningún problema, pero yo soy de los que cumplen SIEMPRE, esto quiere decir que si un día no pudiera pagar muchas cosas aun seguiría pagando el alquiler, incluso si el alquiler me pareciera caro (que siempre me lo han parecido todos incluso con descuentos) y los caseros por otra parte me han respondido muy positivamente precisamente por haberlos elegido como adecuados para hacer un negocio y porque soy muy puntual.

Me compraré una casa o un pisito el día que bajen de precio el 90% que se comentaba hace poco por la prensa con los analistas extranjeros, dudo mucho que una propiedad suponga una protección contra la inflación en un sector que cada vez tendrá más impuestos a la propiedad (si queremos parecernos al resto de países civilizados) y/o está sujeto a una corrección aun fuerte, yo casi viví la crisis de los grandes blue chips informáticas a principios de los 90 y la de las puntocom a principios de 2000 y se lo que es vivir de un sector en decadencia: tierra quemada.

Aunque si salimos del euro las tornas cambiarían pero esta opción la descarto de momento, aun se tienen que poner las cosas muy malamente para que lleguemos a este punto.


----------



## Cantor (16 May 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Es una buena opcion.No la he propuesto porque si viene una devaluacion de la moneda o corralito tener 10000-15000 puede significar un alto coste de oportunidad



bueno, no debería ser tanto. En principio podrían ser 3 meses de cuota de aval, unos 2400 euros por lo que comentaba ajetreo, o como mucho 6 meses, 4800 euros. Y si logra la cuota por debajo de 800 euros, mejor que mejor. Pero tiene usted razón, hay que pensar en eso de la devaluación también.


----------



## LÁNGARO (16 May 2012)

Alguien sabe algo del banco nuevo este "evo"?


----------



## VincentVega (16 May 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Alguien sabe algo del banco nuevo este "evo"?



NOCAGA

Un saludo
VV


----------



## burbubolsa (16 May 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Alguien sabe algo del banco nuevo este "evo"?



Para ser cliente hay que domiciliar 5 recibos. Estrambótico.


----------



## burbubolsa (16 May 2012)

Incrementando posiciones en NQ. Margen disponible, 2000%.


----------



## burbubolsa (16 May 2012)

XAGUSD empuja al alza. Este no es el impulso bueno...


----------



## Ajetreo (16 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Incrementando posiciones en NQ. Margen disponible, 2000%.



Si quiere me cambio el nombre a preguntonao pero NQ?


----------



## atman (16 May 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Alguien sabe algo del banco nuevo este "evo"?









Oigo el run-run...


----------



## pipoapipo (16 May 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Si quiere me cambio el nombre a preguntonao pero NQ?



NasdaQ

creooo


----------



## Cantor (16 May 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues es Ud. otro ávaro y pesetero
> 
> Por eso he comentado lo del arbitraje, se que la inmensa mayoría de caseros no se fían de esto



touché 

en serio le digo, yo he estado ya en tres sitios de alquiler, en tres ciudades diferentes y como inquilino tampoco me gusta el arbitraje. Yo tb soy de los que pago a rajatabla, pero tb me gusta cobrar de igual manera. Para mí el aval bancario es la mayor tranquilidad. En fin, me quedo sin alquilarle mi piso... pero oiga, vendérselo qué le parece? :XX:


----------



## pipoapipo (16 May 2012)

Sr. MM van a por usted !!!!!!!

o bernake despega el helicoptero o ......


----------



## burbubolsa (16 May 2012)

XAGUSD liderando el mercado ahora mismo. Arkham Asylum...


----------



## atman (16 May 2012)

Sobre el alquiler... plantéale dos ofertas más, imaginarias, claro. Y riégale un poco la estima. Sólo un poco, para ver si así ablanda. El piso tiene pegas... como todos, pero tiene tal y/o cual cosa que te gusta o interesa. "Pero tengo un problema". Literal. "me resulta caro...". "Verá, he visto otros dos: uno me pide 630 y el otro 750... pero claro, no tienen esto... Si me lo pudiera ajustar a esos 750, me lo quedaba... pero 900... aunque el piso no esté mal... es que es mucha diferencia...

Si duda, replica y tal... insiste. Sugiere lo del adelanto de las pelas. Pero que ponga él el nuevo precio y tú luego promedias. Quiero decir, si dice que te baja 50 euros... 750>850, tú le propones 800... y le dices que lo vas a cuidar y que no va a tener problemas.
Si remolonea pero no pone precio entonces tendrás que ponerlo tú, pero será a partir de los 750, para que luego el contra-oferte y tú... puedas promediar de nuevo. Le puedes decir: "aunque sea un poco más de 750... pero poco". Si te dice 800 directamente... inténtalo con 775. si ves que tuerce el gesto y el piso de verdad te gusta... coge los 800.

Los precios son sólo un ejemplo. Depende de lo dura/encantadora que puedas ser... podrías empezar por el precio más bajo... para subirlo rápidamente a niveles *por debajo* del que te interesa. Y lo de siempre, que contraoferte y tu promedias.


----------



## Mulder (16 May 2012)

Cantor dijo:


> touché
> 
> en serio le digo, yo he estado ya en tres sitios de alquiler, en tres ciudades diferentes y como inquilino tampoco me gusta el arbitraje. Yo tb soy de los que pago a rajatabla, pero tb me gusta cobrar de igual manera. Para mí el aval bancario es la mayor tranquilidad. En fin, me quedo sin alquilarle mi piso... pero oiga, vendérselo qué le parece? :XX:



Antes tendría que verlo y saber si me interesa vivir en la zona donde esté o si se puede alquilar, por otra parte ya sabe que oferto el 10% del precio actual :XX:

PD: a mi no me da ninguna tranquilidad tener un dinero retenido y a merced de alguien que puede quedarselo en cualquier momento y con cualquier excusa.


----------



## Pepitoria (16 May 2012)

Miedo a dejar el euro: los griegos retiran más de 1.000 millones de euros de los bancos en dos días - elEconomista.es


----------



## Ajetreo (16 May 2012)

Con lo interesante que está la peli del SP me voy a perder el final Brrrr

Espero que aparezca el prota con el helicoptero soltando billetes y rescate al aventurero herido de muerte por el oso.

En todo caso les leo mas tarde y veo el final


----------



## atman (16 May 2012)

Lo siento el prota yankie, se hace el sueco...

Algo de tonteo ahora... ajusto orden de entrada... esto se poneeee..... =^_^=


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (16 May 2012)

Oye colgué mi post de hoy en el otro hilo (qué ocurre? ). Ahí va:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ex-35-mayo-2012-1a-parte-425.html#post6356708


----------



## J-Z (16 May 2012)

Parece que derrapan los yankis


----------



## burbubolsa (16 May 2012)

Los fundamentales y la estructura de mercado no han cambiado.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 May 2012)

Cada dia que pasa siento mas cerca la debacle usana, cada dia veo mas cerca que los maximos ya se han visto, y no se si seran deseos, pero me parece que con usa nos vamos a entretener en este hilo bastante los proximos meses.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 May 2012)

Cuando hablo de caidas, hablo de un 30% desde maximos. Eso bankia lo hace en 3 tardes, pero en usa costara mas.


----------



## tonuel (16 May 2012)

Estamos con el pánico a nivel máximo... no digo más... :fiufiu:


----------



## sarkweber (16 May 2012)

19:45 El BCE presta liquidez de urgencia a bancos griegos

La CNBC señala que el BCE ha reconocido que algunos bancos griegos descapitalizados están recibiendo liquidez de emergencia para poder seguir adelante.

Al minuto, informacion bursatil, economica y finaciera de ultima hora en Invertia


----------



## atman (16 May 2012)

Tonteamos con niveles de cierre de ayer y con la EMA200 y 50 en M1 y M5 respectivamente yo diría que más pegadas a ese cierre, y tenemos salto arriba... mis cortos se quedan con las ganas... cachis...


----------



## Pepitoria (16 May 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Cada dia que pasa siento mas cerca la debacle usana, cada dia veo mas cerca que los maximos ya se han visto, y no se si seran deseos, pero me parece que con usa nos vamos a entretener en este hilo bastante los proximos meses.



Yo creo que nos vamos a máximos en Junio. Así también se cumplirá la profecía mulderiana.

Pero para ello es muy importante que estos días hagan los deberes los usanos,que saquen algo de pecho...fíjate que hasta los leoncios andan algo descolocados.


----------



## Mulder (16 May 2012)

Yo no soy como MV y se que no deben creerse todo lo que digo porque sí ni porque lo diga yo.

Pero ya hace un tiempo que vengo diciendo que hasta julio no habrá recuperación y que ese será el momento de ponerse alcistas a largo plazo. Hasta ese momento veremos algunos rebotes del gato muerto, muchos spikes alcistas que les pondrán los dientes largos a la gacelada para "largo plazo" (aunque venderán cuando la cosa se ponga mínimamente fea ) y muchas otras 'oportunidades' para el engaño.

Además julio es un mes donde tradicionalmente se hacen mínimos y se producen rebotes de importancia, por otra parte junio y mayo son meses donde tras los primeros días del mes la cotización cae truculentamente.

No hay nada nuevo, salvo los fundamentales que sirven para que el precio siga al canal y para que esto se produzca hay que provocar miedo y codicia según en que parte estemos.


----------



## Durmiente (16 May 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo no soy como MV y se que no deben creerse todo lo que digo porque sí ni porque lo diga yo.
> 
> Pero ya hace un tiempo que vengo diciendo que hasta julio no habrá recuperación y que ese será el momento de ponerse alcistas a largo plazo. Hasta ese momento veremos algunos rebotes del gato muerto, muchos spikes alcistas que les pondrán los dientes largos a la gacelada para "largo plazo" (aunque venderán cuando la cosa se ponga mínimamente fea ) y muchas otras 'oportunidades' para el engaño.
> 
> ...



Se te olvida un pequeño detalle...
Ya están engrasando la máquina de hacer billetes y "regalárselos" a los bancos.

Eso puede cambiar todo el escenario... de la noche a la mañana.


----------



## tonuel (16 May 2012)

Mulder... me estoy empezando a acojonar... :S


----------



## tonuel (16 May 2012)

La verdad es que ya estoy mirando fondos para sacar el principal de España... (si... otra vez... ) pero aparte de los fondos extranjeros de liquidez zona fuerte del euro... lo demás lo veo todo negro... :S


Saludos :S


----------



## Mulder (16 May 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> Se te olvida un pequeño detalle...
> Ya están engrasando la máquina de hacer billetes y "regalárselos" a los bancos.
> 
> Eso puede cambiar todo el escenario... de la noche a la mañana.



A ti se te olvida el detalle de que esos 'fundamentales' tan obvios son los que hacen caer a la mayor cantidad de gacelos, lo subirán cuando les de la gana, no en el momento en que todo el mundo conoce esa información. Se sacarán de la manga excusas como que no está claro como lo van a hacer, que al leoncio de turno 'así' no le gusta, etc. hay motivos para aburrir a todo el mundo.

No hay más que ver cuando una empresa del Ibex presenta resultados buenos: bajón, y cuando los presenta malos: subidón. estoy bastante seguro que una estadística me daría la razón en esto.


----------



## Durmiente (16 May 2012)

CORRALITO CORRALITO...

AH, no... que ha sido que al otro hilo del mes le acaban de dar CERROJAZO....


----------



## atman (16 May 2012)

Sobre Jetalibro... he leído que GM deja de anunciarse por falta de rendimiento del medio y que hay unos cuantos más planteádoselo. Y he leíod tambien que están estudiando COBRAR por postear... Digo yo... o bien estamos en día de inocentes, o van a tener que fletar aviones para importar pandoros que encalomen a todos los que entren... Terra puede ser un juego de niños al lado dela masacre que pueden hacer estos... 

Bloomberg comenta que hay gente vendiendo Manzanas para comprar sus Jetalibros...!!


----------



## Durmiente (16 May 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A ti se te olvida el detalle de que esos 'fundamentales' tan obvios son los que hacen caer a la mayor cantidad de gacelos, lo subirán cuando les de la gana, no en el momento en que todo el mundo conoce esa información. Se sacarán de la manga excusas como que no está claro como lo van a hacer, que al leoncio de turno 'así' no le gusta, etc. hay motivos para aburrir a todo el mundo.
> 
> *No hay más que ver cuando una empresa del Ibex presenta resultados buenos: bajón, y cuando los presenta malos: subidón. estoy bastante seguro que una estadística me daría la razón en esto.*



Absolutamente de acuerdo con casi todo lo qu dices. Especialmente con esto último.
Esto no quita que el escenario sea ABSOLUTAMENTE DISTINTO y de consecuencias no previsibles.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 May 2012)

Uniendo un poco lo que dijo MM el otro día y el post de Mulder, ahí va una estadística:

-De los últimos 15 años (se dice pronto), menos de uno hemos estado más bajos que hoy.

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (16 May 2012)

Lo que hay que hacer es estudiar como rentabilizar al máximo la depresión que nos está cayendo... y si me tengo que poner la camiseta alemana en la eurocopa... me la pongo... 


si... ya lo se... soy un antipatriota y tal... 

Saludos


----------



## Durmiente (16 May 2012)

tonuel dijo:


> Lo que hay que hacer es estudiar como rentabilizar al máximo la depresión que nos está cayendo... y si me tengo que poner la camiseta alemana en la eurocopa... me la pongo...
> 
> 
> si... ya lo se... soy un antipatriota y tal...
> ...



Hay crisis: se puede sacar dinero. Lo difícil es acertar cómo hacerlo (sin hacer demasiado el HDP, claro....)


----------



## atman (16 May 2012)

En el SP las medias están en su punto pero el precio se ha dado la vuelta... todavía hay chollo... Luego nos vemos...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 May 2012)

Si hay un corralito en la segunda divisa mundial, el mundo literlamente se acaba, no digo mas. Se van a cargar una cosa que llevan mas de 60 intentando crear porque una minucia como Grecia gasta mas que ingresa? para que se inventaron las impresoras? lo vamos a ver dentro de poco, a los malos alumnos les sentara bien, a los buenos mal. La vida es un circulo. 

Ademas que a la tercera va la vencida, coño ya. Todo esto lo digo con mis ahorros en Alemania. Eso igual...


----------



## bertok (16 May 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> OMG!!!! acabo de levantarme y veo que el Ibex recupera 200 desde mínimos.
> 
> Alguien sabe si el Sr. Bertok ha ordenado el inicio del ataque?



Disfrute de la seguridad de la trinchera.

El tiempo pasa a su favor y recuerde que trend is your friend. :fiufiu:

A ver si leo las 20 páginas que me faltan.


----------



## muertoviviente (16 May 2012)

hay gacelillas :rolleye:

no va a suceder na , solo tiraran el mercado para luego subirlo y forrarse 
vamos lo de siempre , si es que les falta un hervor , esto lo saben hasta en el tercer mundo :fiufiu:


----------



## Mulder (16 May 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> Absolutamente de acuerdo con casi todo lo qu dices. Especialmente con esto último.
> Esto no quita que el escenario sea ABSOLUTAMENTE DISTINTO y de consecuencias no previsibles.



Lo único verdaderamente distinto en un escenario bolsístico es cuando se sube y cuando se baja, el que sepa distinguir más tipos de escenarios donde el precio se comporta de forma distinta en igualdad de condiciones tiene un *tesoro* (aunque no lo sepa), esto siempre sin tener en cuenta los fundamentales que conoce todo el mundo en un momento dado.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (16 May 2012)

Versión de largo plazo y de corto plazo para el ibex:










A largo plazo: 5600-5400
A corto plazo: 6520-6480


----------



## Mulder (16 May 2012)

tonuel dijo:


> Lo que hay que hacer es estudiar como rentabilizar al máximo la depresión que nos está cayendo... y si me tengo que poner la camiseta alemana en la eurocopa... me la pongo...
> 
> 
> si... ya lo se... soy un antipatriota y tal...
> ...



Mejor que saber es tener el teléfono del que sabe.

[MODE chinito piopio: off] ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 May 2012)

A mi lo unico que me escama es porque los alemanes aceptaran la impresorada, con lo seria que es esta gente.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 May 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Mejor que saber es tener el teléfono del que sabe.
> 
> [MODE chinito piopio: off] ::



Siempre ha sido asi. Y siempre lo sera.


----------



## Abner (16 May 2012)

Si Grecia se sale del Euro, bien porque la echan, bien porque se salen motu propio, el pánico bancario en Irlanda, Portugal y España, va a ser antológico y probablemente llevase al fín del euro. 

Esto sólo se puede solucionar con los acreedores de Grecia aceptando la quita absoluta de la deuda. Después los griegos tendrán que vivir sin déficit por huevos, pero dentro de la zona euro (fuera iban a pasar mucho frío sin petróleo). 

Europa se la está jugando a una carta. Y yo como un patriota con toda mi pasta aquí. Que Dios reparta justicia...


----------



## muertoviviente (16 May 2012)

techo de manual , si en forma de HCH o ¿ que forma tie que tener un techo ? 

hay gacelillas les veo mu verdes como la hierba :rolleye:



y este ultimo grafico que ? acaso nos quiere decir algo ? :fiufiu:


----------



## bertok (16 May 2012)

Viendo la sesión y el montón de páginas que han posteado, *me da la sensación de que han vuelto a jugar con sus leuros*. 8:

Lo veo: subiré sólo. :fiufiu:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 May 2012)

ha repartido dividendo bkt???


----------



## muertoviviente (16 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Viendo la sesión y el montón de páginas que han posteado, *me da la sensación de que han vuelto a jugar con sus leuros*. 8:
> 
> Lo veo: subiré sólo. :fiufiu:



MV subira solo la cordillera de las plusvis :fiufiu:


----------



## Abner (16 May 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> A mi lo unico que me escama es porque los alemanes aceptaran la impresorada, con lo seria que es esta gente.



La clave aquí, lo único que puede darnos la pista de que esto está preparado y descontado, es que Francia, Alemania y Austria, como dijo Ricardo Vergés, expandieron sus balances antes de entrar al euro para tener un gigantesco saldo acreedor para poder dar créditos. Esto es, gran parte de la masa crediticia prestada, se debe en realidad a los bancos centrales de esos países en sus respectivas monedas originales. Es decir, que podrían ser menos reacios a aceptar una quita de la deuda ya que le dieron a la impresora de gratis para poder prestar antes de entrar al euro.

Esto es fundamental, si no se hacen quitas, la deuda es impagable, y no se crecerá. De nada sirve que bajen los costes inmobiliarios si luego te van a cargar el pufo bancario vía impuestos, impidiendo que ningún producto hecho aquí sea competitivo al llevar en la etiqueta del precio, reflejada, la carga impositiva del bujero bankero inmobiliario...


----------



## tonuel (16 May 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Mejor que saber es tener el teléfono del que sabe.




Yo prefiero saber... 8:





por si el muy mamón comunica...


----------



## tonuel (16 May 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ha repartido dividendo bkt???



no... ha caido casi un 5%... 8:


----------



## burbubolsa (16 May 2012)

Deshaciendo posiciones para mantener margen en 3000%. Aunque tienen toda la pinta de señuelo, por su carácter artificial, hay figuras técnicas fuertemente bajistas en SP. Estructura de mercado inalterada. XAGUSD cobrando mayor protagonismo.


----------



## muertoviviente (16 May 2012)

yo me pregunto ¿ para que cojones quieren un techo si cuando lo tienen no lo pueden ver ?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 May 2012)

Puede ser eso que dice usted, yo que recuerde las tasas de inflacion mas altas fueron en los ultimos años.

En el 71 yo cobraba 1900 marcos, y cambios a 21 pts el marco...que recuerdos y que viejo soy. Voy a buscar las inflaciones, o paseme un link si tiene por ahi.


----------



## ponzi (16 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Viendo la sesión y el montón de páginas que han posteado, *me da la sensación de que han vuelto a jugar con sus leuros*. 8:
> 
> Lo veo: subiré sólo. :fiufiu:



Sigo disciplinado sr Bertok. Prefiero mantenerme al margen de sustos innecesarios.De momento ando tranquilo con mis indices


----------



## muertoviviente (16 May 2012)

MV ve la luz , ahora les mostrara el camino de la humildad gacelillas tengan temor :no:


----------



## Abner (16 May 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Puede ser eso que dice usted, yo que recuerde las tasas de inflacion mas altas fueron en los ultimos años.
> 
> En el 71 yo cobraba 1900 marcos, y cambios a 21 pts el marco...que recuerdos y que viejo soy. Voy a buscar las inflaciones, o paseme un link si tiene por ahi.



El IPC en este caso tampoco es muy relevante, porque aquí en España por ejemplo, la vivienda siempre se ha dejado fuera del IPC. Y eso, que en España, desde ya hace una década era el principal coste para la ciudadanía. Esto es, ha habido una inflación brutal, dirigida, (y consentida por los reguladores) hacia el sector inmobiliario. Burbujas de crédito hipotecario a lo largo y ancho del mundo, no reflejadas en el IPC, pero que ahí están. 

Naturalmente, nuestros ladrilleros, consortes con el sistema financiero, y los políticos, se metieron a crédito a saco, en el 2006, cuando se acababa la fiesta, en el sector oligopólico y controlado de facto por la castuza de la energía, para intentar pagar el pufo vía dividendos e irse de rositas a costa de los ciudadanos. 

Me da a mí que la intención de la subida del 7% en el último recibo de la luz era un favorazo a Florentino para ver si las eléctricas subían y no le hacían el margin call. 

Están intentando que haya inflación, pero los balances bancarios siguen contrayéndose, por tener la mayoría del crédito en el sector inmobiliario. 

Tan acojonados están los bancos, que la reforma financiera última es una salvajada que persigue japonizar la crisis con la mierda de las sociedades de gestión de activos inmobiliarios, las cuales sólo tienen que sacar un 5% de activos al año (20 años de mantener un no mercado inmobiliario para intentar, a costa de canibalizar a las nuevas generaciones hipotecables, que los balances de mierda de nuestros bancos no se resientan).

Es increíble lo que está haciendo el Rajoy, maldito registrador de la propiedad, todavía hace bueno al bobo del zejas.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 May 2012)

tonuel dijo:


> no... ha caido casi un 5%... 8:



Hombre, es que si no veo certificados me creo que ha repartido dividendo. Con lo de bankia se ha desensibilizado usted....


----------



## Ajetreo (16 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Viendo la sesión y el montón de páginas que han posteado, *me da la sensación de que han vuelto a jugar con sus leuros*. 8:
> 
> Lo veo: subiré sólo. :fiufiu:



Que no, que me he pasado el día en intendencia preparando tortillas
Tan solo alguna picadita a los índices, En la cima de la colina tendrá que repartir las plusvis con nosotros :: No serán todas para usted


----------



## bertok (16 May 2012)

Ya comienzan los rumores de manguerazos everywhere.

En cualquier momento pegamos un salto de la hostia. Las tentaciones van a ser muy fuertes y hay que saber mantener la calma. *Va a ser realmente dificil tomar la decisión de subir al tren*.

Tengan claro que la máxima es que *el primer y el último leuro no nos interesan*.


----------



## Seren (16 May 2012)

Hay un detalle a todo esto, suponiendo que no hay salidas de euro y se continua la devaluación interna a este ritmo, no me extrañaria en ver en menos de un año que revientan por otro lado, asia, sudamerica....Cuanto mas si al BCE le da por inyectar dinero al asunto, eso lo haria estallar ahora mismo. Hay paises como Brasil o Argentina con mucha menos productividad que ya son mas caros en precios que europa. Como se siga deflactando por aqui la hiper va a saltar a escenario por otros lares. Los malvados capitales anti-euro (gran parte andan por casa) se pueden llevar una terrible sorpresa y no saber donde meterse.


----------



## Sipanha (16 May 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Que no, que me he pasado el día en intendencia preparando tortillas
> Tan solo alguna picadita a los índices, En la cima de la colina tendrá que repartir las plusvis con nosotros :: No serán todas para usted



Hoyga! A ver si al final va a haber más gente haciendo tortillas que subiendo la colina. ::







PD: Veamos que hache me falta/sobra ahora.


----------



## burbubolsa (16 May 2012)

Japonizar la crisis no es consecuencia, es causa. Quien orquestó la crisis no pensó en la redistribución de riqueza (miseria), sino en maximizar la duración del proceso.


----------



## bertok (16 May 2012)

Sigan con extrema atención el SP, Au y Ag


----------



## bertok (16 May 2012)

Seren dijo:


> Hay un detalle a todo esto, suponiendo que no hay salidas de euro y se continua la devaluación interna a este ritmo, no me extrañaria en ver en menos de un año que revientan por otro lado, asia, sudamerica....Cuanto mas si al BCE le da por inyectar dinero al asunto, eso lo haria estallar ahora mismo. Hay paises como Brasil o Argentina con mucha menos productividad que ya son mas caros en precios que europa. Como se siga deflactando por aqui la hiper va a saltar a escenario por otros lares. Los malvados capitales anti-euro (gran parte andan por casa) se pueden llevar una terrible sorpresa y no saber donde meterse.



El reventón de Brasil va a ser histórico. Llevará su tiempo pero llegará


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 May 2012)

Pero la expansion de los bancos centrales estaria ligada a los tipos de interes?


----------



## bertok (16 May 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Hoyga! A ver si al final va a haber más gente haciendo tortillas que subiendo la colina. ::
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vayamos sacando todo el armamento. *Estamos en alerta máxima*.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 May 2012)

Brasil es una olla a punto te explotar. Joder si es que hasta el valencianohagopaellasennuevayork esta alli.

Aun me acuerdo de sus creditos al 50% de interes, gente seria como se ve.


----------



## Sipanha (16 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Vayamos sacando todo el armamento...



Listo mi Sargento!


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 May 2012)

Ya dice sr.Bertok hace algunas semanas, que algo estaba cambiando, y si eso le llego a piopio hace un mes, es porque ya estaba muy avanzado. La cuestion es porque hacen esto los alemanes? porque parece que el manguerazo sera importante.


----------



## burbubolsa (16 May 2012)

Yo solo sé que Telefónica ha externalizado TODO el soporte técnico a Brasil. Por algo será (más ingenieros más baratos).


----------



## R3v3nANT (16 May 2012)

52 páginas en un día..... suerte de los gifs, sin ellos este hilo no valdría nada 
Voy a por algo de cenar y les leo, sin nada para beber, deberían poner un aviso en la página uno que diga que tomar líquidos mientras se lea en este hilo tiene graves riesgos para teclados y monitores


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Yo solo sé que Telefónica ha externalizado TODO el soporte técnico a Brasil. Por algo será (más ingenieros más baratos).



Tiene usted algun contacto alli? no ya de inteligencia, que entiendo no podra decirlo, pero sabe algo que nos pueda contar?


----------



## ponzi (16 May 2012)

> > Iniciado por Durmiente
> > Se te olvida un pequeño detalle...Ya están engrasando la máquina de hacer billetes y "regalárselos" a los bancos.Eso puede cambiar todo el escenario... de la noche a la mañana.
> 
> 
> ...



En eso estoy de acuerdo.Mas que una empresa incremente sus beneficios un año o un trimestre es ver si una determinada estructura de costes asi como un negocio es viable. No es lo mismo tener un coste laboral del 30% que del 80% del margen bruto. Asi como la evolucion de su caja y deuda. Hay directivos que hacen crecer la empresa de una forma organica y otros que deciden tirar de talonario.Ver los fundamentales sirve para huir de determinadas empresas, pero para ganar dinero a cp es casi imposible


----------



## burbubolsa (16 May 2012)

Tata Consultancy Services es el proveedor de Telefónica en Brasil. Asistí a la negociaciones en calidad de oyente, aunque me temía algún viajecito, poco deseable para mí.

Por cierto, muchos "luchadores por la libertad" tamiles se han quedado en paro al terminar la guerra civil de Ceilán. Por si alguien se piensa que la India es todo flower power. Tienen unas coordenadas morales que ni soñaríais.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 May 2012)

Sacyr propondrá a sus accionistas una ampliación de capital por 21 millones - elEconomista.es


----------



## ponzi (16 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Yo solo sé que Telefónica ha externalizado TODO el soporte técnico a Brasil. Por algo será (más ingenieros más baratos).



No solo es porque sean mas baratos. Hay otros motivos estrategicos


----------



## Abner (16 May 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Pero la expansion de los bancos centrales estaria ligada a los tipos de interes?



Los tipos han estado y estan anormalmente bajos. En España de hecho, durante la burbuja eran negativos. ¡Ganabas dinero endeudándote! Y todavia se sorprenderán de que haya hiper endeudamiento...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9000 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 May 2012)

Por eso mismo, unos tipos bajos expanden el credito, veo que en el 97 tenia imposiciones alli al 4,25% que supone unos tipos al 3% del buba, cuando han estado mas alto. Puede que sea cierto que los balances del buba y demas se expandieran antes del euro. Puede ser.

El euro es algo que se busca hace muchos años, desde euroclear impulsado por la banca americana, hasta el dia de hoy, por eso me pregunto que si no sera todo esto orquestado de tal modo que se conseguiran cosas que sin estos momentos dramaticos no se conseguirian? Desde que el sr.Burbubolsa nos sorprendio a todos con sus chivatazos a la cia, estoy muy conspiranoico.


----------



## burbubolsa (16 May 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> No solo es porque sean mas baratos. Hay otros motivos estrategicos



Cierto, es un mercado creciente, etc. A mí no me parece una buena decisión. No sé si sería la razón central, pero Telefónica apuntaba a la liberación de recursos inmobiliarios (en propiedad) en los que actualmente se albergan los CPD. Está claro que el precio de estos activos está ahora bastante devaluado. Si uno husmea un poco en los edificios de Telefónica verá que la mayoría están completamente vacíos a excepción de un mainframe, un sistema de refrigeración y un SAI.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 May 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Sacyr propondrá a sus accionistas una ampliación de capital por 21 millones - elEconomista.es



Hasta los 0€ y más allá!!!!!!


----------



## ponzi (16 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Cierto, es un mercado creciente, etc. A mí no me parece una buena decisión. No sé si sería la razón central, pero Telefónica apuntaba a la liberación de recursos inmobiliarios (en propiedad) en los que actualmente se albergan los CPD. Está claro que el precio de estos activos está ahora bastante devaluado. Si uno husmea un poco en los edificios de Telefónica verá que la mayoría están completamente vacíos a excepción de un mainframe, un sistema de refrigeración y un SAI.



Lo de brasil es para centralizar toda sudamerica y reducir costes (laborales,edificios ...etc) Estan reestructurando la empresa de arriba abajo.


----------



## gamba (16 May 2012)

Recompradas las call 2600 de Eurostoxx vencimiento Junio que vendí a principio de Abril, por el 13% de la prima. Ahora he vendido una cuna (put 1500, call 2500), vencimiento Julio. Ya estoy en verde tras la cagada de la primera put 2200, cuando el indice estaba a 2300. Es la primera cuna que vendo, con las mismas garantías de una de las patas vendes la otra y te llevas el doble de prima.

Es un estilo MUY tranquilo de especulación, poco sexy, poco adrenalinico, pero es lo que mejor se adapta al tiempo y dinero que le puedo dedicar.


----------



## Abner (16 May 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Por eso mismo, unos tipos bajos expanden el credito, veo que en el 97 tenia imposiciones alli al 4,25% que supone unos tipos al 3% del buba, cuando han estado mas alto. Puede que sea cierto que los balances del buba y demas se expandieran antes del euro. Puede ser.
> 
> El euro es algo que se busca hace muchos años, desde euroclear impulsado por la banca americana, hasta el dia de hoy, por eso me pregunto que si no sera todo esto orquestado de tal modo que se conseguiran cosas que sin estos momentos dramaticos no se conseguirian? Desde que el sr.Burbubolsa nos sorprendio a todos con sus chivatazos a la cia, estoy muy conspiranoico.



Lo cual no significa que haya como dos millones de cosas que pueden salir fatal en este plan. Lo de Grecia se está haciendo de culo y creo que nos la estamos jugando. Y si el bce les sigue dando cuerda a los castuzos de mierda de aquí, que no se quieren deflactar como a la gente de a pie ya se la ha deflactado, es como para echarse al monte a lo Rambo y no dejar títere castuzo con cabeza. Quiebras ya leñe, que yo no pago los pufos de bankeros, políticos y promotores

Enviado desde mi GT-I9000 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## burbubolsa (16 May 2012)

Cuando la mayoría del tráfico vaya por enlaces satélite, dará igual tener los CPD en España, Brasil, o el desierto del Gobi. Una empresa de bandera no puede permitirse el lujo de deslocalizar recursos estratégicos fuera de su sede. A no ser que esté ya pensando en cambiar de sede, claro. Ejemplo: Arcelor-Mittal, y cómo han desmantelado buena parte de la siderurgia en España; se ha notado la descapitalización en la cotización en bolsa.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (16 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Viendo la sesión y el montón de páginas que han posteado, *me da la sensación de que han vuelto a jugar con sus leuros*. 8:
> 
> Lo veo: subiré sólo. :fiufiu:



Mientras no caiga Bankiarrota, que es donde tiene la pasta mi bróker, descuide que...

[YOUTUBE]Asg-VcfU7_Y[/YOUTUBE]

De todos modos entre tantas páginas alguien regaló el enlace a Swissquote y quizá elimine el riesgo-bankia de la ecuación :fiufiu:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 May 2012)

Los dias y su paso nos diran como sale esto.

Lamentablemente aqui sabemos que ahora somos todos bankeros, y luego novacaixagaleros, y luego catalunyacaixeros, y luego......................................santandineros.

Yo queria ser alguien de provecho y he acabado siendo banquero, pero donde perdi el camino señor? cuando me sali de la virtud?


----------



## burbubolsa (16 May 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Desde que el sr.Burbubolsa nos sorprendio a todos con sus chivatazos a la cia, estoy muy conspiranoico.



Eso es porque no se toma gintonics en Madrís, y así se codea con los servicios secretos de medio mundo. Son chicos y chicas muy simpáticos, y que beben muchos gintonics. Eco, eso sí, todo eco.


----------



## Janus (16 May 2012)

En un rato me pongo con ustedes pero anticipo que el cierre usano ha sido muy importante. Disminuye el riesgo de trampa bajista. De hecho, si ha habido alguna trampa hoy ha sido la subida por encima de 1340 para que la peña pensara que el susto había pasado.
De las First Solar mejor no decir nada más que han bajado un 8% con un volumen elevado.

Después me incorporo.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 May 2012)

Pero ve, no me hace falta, siempre que tenga usted a bien soltarse la lengua un poco, estare informado. Yo si me enterara algun dia de algo interesante lo haria llegar de forma discreta a los aqui participes, de mientras sigo escribiendo tonterias.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 May 2012)

Alguien sabe algo de esto, voy a probarlo por un mes, igual me lanzo para todo el año? Quiero ver la caida de cerca.

FINVIZ*Elite


----------



## tonuel (16 May 2012)

Spain está al rojo vivo... y caminito del sumidero... :S :S :S


Saludos


----------



## burbubolsa (16 May 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Pero ve, no me hace falta, siempre que tenga usted a bien soltarse la lengua un poco, estare informado. Yo si me enterara algun dia de algo interesante lo haria llegar de forma discreta a los aqui participes, de mientras sigo escribiendo tonterias.



Yo no cobro nada por mis vendettas, así que no tengo vínculo alguno. Si no hay lucro, no hay delito. Sembrar el caos me divierte y me interesa, ya que mi trabajo a la luz del día es mitigarlo. La verdad es que en la próxima burbuja tengo pensado sacarme todo lo vetado en burbujas anteriores, y posiblemente parte de las burbujas que vengan. La sensación de fin de la Historia cuando termine la burbuja 2.0 va a ser bastante fuerte.


----------



## ponzi (16 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Cuando la mayoría del tráfico vaya por enlaces satélite, dará igual tener los CPD en España, Brasil, o el desierto del Gobi. Una empresa de bandera no puede permitirse el lujo de deslocalizar recursos estratégicos fuera de su sede. A no ser que esté ya pensando en cambiar de sede, claro. Ejemplo: Arcelor-Mittal, y cómo han desmantelado buena parte de la siderurgia en España; se ha notado la descapitalización en la cotización en bolsa.



Dentro de tef estan cambiando muchas cosas. No es solo un tema informatico o de donde localicen la sede, hay mucho mas detras.Es pura estrategia a nivel global


----------



## Ajetreo (16 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Eso es porque no se toma gintonics en Madrís, y así se codea con los servicios secretos de medio mundo. Son chicos y chicas muy simpáticos, y que beben muchos gintonics. Eco, eso sí, todo eco.



Y Martinis, a mi me gusta el martini y sinlugar a dudas por la mañana es mucho más elegante tomarse un Martini que un gintonic o una gin a pao seco, aunque lleve rocas








))))


----------



## Arminio_borrado (16 May 2012)

Yo pensaba que los agentes secretos tomaban martini con vodka. Y agitado no mezclado.

Por dios, si este hilo no existiera habría que inventarlo.


----------



## ghkghk (16 May 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Y Martinis, a mi me gusta el martini y sinlugar a dudas por la mañana es mucho más elegante tomarse un Martini que un gintonic o una gin a pao seco, aunque lleve rocas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo suyo por la mañana es tomarse un bloody mary, para que se sepa que has trasnochado... Es muy importante transmitir la idea de que durante el dia eres interesante, pero que tu habitat es la noche. 

Que durante la jornada laboral recibe uno la visita de Pandoro dia si, dia tambien pertenece a la privacidad del foro.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## burbubolsa (16 May 2012)

Los mensajes políticos detrás de un cóctel o bebida sería tan interesante y práctico como el tratado sobre psicología del tabaco de Sherlock Holmes. De los destilados, solo tolero el vodka, por su ausencia de hierbas en la composición, siempre mezclado con zumos exprimidos.


----------



## Claca (16 May 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Nunca he defendido a indra.De hecho valoro a la emp por unos 6,5 eu. Donde si me comi un buen  fue en ibertrola. Lo ideal seria mezclar ambas disciplinas sobre y si te equivocas al menos verlo en el grafico y huir a tiempo.Entrar a buenos precios en ko, bmw, gas natural, enagas, iberdrola...Pd: estoy siendo disciplinado, hasta que no aviseis tu y bertok no entrare.No se que precios optimos llegaran antes si los del ladrillo o el de las acciones



Hombre, que no era nada personal, era un comentario en general, pero mi cruzada antifundis (que no funcis) sigue plenamente operativa, especialmente ahora que muchos lectores nuevos se incorporan al hilo. 

Un simple vistazo al gráfico siempre ayudará más que la información vertida en los mass mierdas. El ejemplo de REPSOL ilustra muy bien el caso, pero como se demuestra a diario, no es el único.


----------



## bertok (16 May 2012)

Los fundamentales valen hasta que cambian :fiufiu:


----------



## Mr. Brightside (17 May 2012)

Bertok, espero que cuando escales la colina de las plusvis, sea cargado con mucho dinero. 

No vaya a ser que al final inviertas 10 mil eurillos y para eso estés "deseando" que nos vayamos más al carajo. Llevamos ya diluidos millones de euros de compatriotas nuestros. Un drama.


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (17 May 2012)

Pues yo hoy he entrado en Tef a 10,59.

Claca, me haces el favor de darme tu opinion al respecto?

Sin stops, eh, como un paisano.


----------



## bertok (17 May 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Bertok, espero que cuando escales la colina de las plusvis, sea cargado con mucho dinero.
> 
> No vaya a ser que al final inviertas 10 mil eurillos y para eso estés "deseando" que nos vayamos más al carajo. Llevamos ya diluidos millones de euros de compatriotas nuestros. Un drama.



Subiré cargado.

Respecto a la caida, no es que la esté deseando, la estoy cantando porque el mercado la anticipaba a gritos ::

El mercado se cobra las lecciones muy caras 8:. Hace tiempo que pagué las mías y espero no volver a cometer los mismos errores.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (17 May 2012)

No quería ser indiscreto.

La caída acumulada ya es brutal, y parece que la gente todavía ansía más dolor...

Vivimos tiempos de gran incertidumbre, ya ni con el dinero en el banco puedes sentir tranquilidad.


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (17 May 2012)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Pues yo hoy he entrado en Tef a 10,59.
> 
> Claca, me haces el favor de darme tu opinion al respecto?
> 
> Sin stops, eh, como un paisano.



He preguntado a Claca pero los demas no os corteis eh?

Bertok, Janus? que pensais?

el resto?


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (17 May 2012)

Red Eléctrica ha activado el doble techo de los 39,6 al caer de los 29,59, con objetivo los 19,49.


----------



## LOLO08 (17 May 2012)

Perdonnn..alguien me puede aconsejar???:

Me ha salido la posibilidad de cambiar mi vivienda ( 120 mt, 4 habitaciones) por otra en el mismo rellano que mi piso de 3 hab y 90mt. Vivo solo, vamos que me sobran metros y habitaciones.
El "cambio" sería con los vecinos de la puerta de al lado, son familia y si necesitan espacio.
Logicamente hay que valorar la diferencia en pasta de un piso a otro y abonarla...pero,,,me pregunto:
Cual es el proceso a seguir?? permuta?, 2 contratos de compra venta( con el consabido cruje de hacienda??))...
La diferencia de mi casa a la de los veciones la voy a valorar en 5/6 minolles de pts...a ver si cuela...
Tb habría que valorar mejoras y otros detalles...
Ideas, sugerencias??? proceso a seguir?? y sobre todo. compensa hacerlo economicamente??


----------



## Optimista bien informado (17 May 2012)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Pues yo hoy he entrado en Tef a 10,59.
> 
> Claca, me haces el favor de darme tu opinion al respecto?
> 
> Sin stops, eh, como un paisano.



¿Las vas a mantener al menos dos meses a partir del viernes? (dividendo)


----------



## Janus (17 May 2012)

atman dijo:


> Sobre el alquiler... plantéale dos ofertas más, imaginarias, claro. Y riégale un poco la estima. Sólo un poco, para ver si así ablanda. El piso tiene pegas... como todos, pero tiene tal y/o cual cosa que te gusta o interesa. "Pero tengo un problema". Literal. "me resulta caro...". "Verá, he visto otros dos: uno me pide 630 y el otro 750... pero claro, no tienen esto... Si me lo pudiera ajustar a esos 750, me lo quedaba... pero 900... aunque el piso no esté mal... es que es mucha diferencia...
> 
> Si duda, replica y tal... insiste. Sugiere lo del adelanto de las pelas. Pero que ponga él el nuevo precio y tú luego promedias. Quiero decir, si dice que te baja 50 euros... 750>850, tú le propones 800... y le dices que lo vas a cuidar y que no va a tener problemas.
> Si remolonea pero no pone precio entonces tendrás que ponerlo tú, pero será a partir de los 750, para que luego el contra-oferte y tú... puedas promediar de nuevo. Le puedes decir: "aunque sea un poco más de 750... pero poco". Si te dice 800 directamente... inténtalo con 775. si ves que tuerce el gesto y el piso de verdad te gusta... coge los 800.
> ...



Tan real como la vida misma. La hermana de la mujer de mi hermano. Ha montado una tienda de fotografía con su tronco y han buscado un local de alquiler. Les han pedido 900 euros al mes en una ciudad mediana y le han dicho al propietario que no tienen más de 560 euros mes. Les ha dicho que firmen asap.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (17 May 2012)

Abengoa, objetivo los 8,36 € y a largo plazo 3-2 € (su desaparación vamos) por un doble techo de alto rango.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (17 May 2012)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> He preguntado a Claca pero los demas no os corteis eh?
> 
> Bertok, Janus? que pensais?
> 
> el resto?



Mi opinión, Ni fundamentales, ni técnico, a largo sin stops, no entraría en el ibex hasta que se aclarase algo sobre rescates o no, mínimo no antes Septiembre.

Tengo pensado entrar, de hecho tengo una altamente especulativa en USA sin stops, entraré con otra en UK o de Suiza puede ser que en breve, y otra alemana no antes de final de año. Y un Fondo en RF SEk ya en cartera.

Soy un mindundi.


----------



## Janus (17 May 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Miedo a dejar el euro: los griegos retiran más de 1.000 millones de euros de los bancos en dos días - elEconomista.es



Esto ya no creo que tenga vuelta atrás. Enhorabuena señora Merkel. No por hacer que se vayan, que se lo merecen ........... sino por dos auténticas perrerías que usted ha hecho:
-Dejar que entrasen en el euro y no echarles cuando mintieron.
-Extorsionarles y ganar dinero a costa de intereses que han puteado a los ciudadanos. Podría haber dado por el culo a los políticos, para variar.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (17 May 2012)

A largo plazo todos muertos.


----------



## Ajetreo (17 May 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> No quería ser indiscreto.
> 
> La caída acumulada ya es brutal, y parece que la gente todavía ansía más dolor...
> 
> Vivimos tiempos de gran incertidumbre, ya ni con el dinero en el banco puedes sentir tranquilidad.



La gente no ansía más dolor, pero sabe que puede llegar y mentalmemte se prepara, entonces puede parecer que lo desea, pero simplemente anticipa el sufrimiento porque lo más temible para es ser humano es la incertidumbre y lo desconocido.

En el viejo refranero español seria eso de "ponerse la venda antes que la herida"

Recordemos que quienes más sufren no están en los mercados


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (17 May 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> ¿Las vas a mantener al menos dos meses a partir del viernes? (dividendo)




Si hacen falta dos meses o dos años.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (17 May 2012)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Si hacen falta dos meses o dos años.



Lo decía por Hacienda. Si vendes antes de 2 meses tendrás retención, si las mantienes tendrás hasta 1500€ de dividendos exentos de retención.

Ya en el aspecto técnico mejor un gráfico de Claca o GT. En el fundamental, la verdad, no sé como teléfonica tiene aún clientes en los grandes núcleos urbanos.


----------



## Janus (17 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Cuando la mayoría del tráfico vaya por enlaces satélite, dará igual tener los CPD en España, Brasil, o el desierto del Gobi. Una empresa de bandera no puede permitirse el lujo de deslocalizar recursos estratégicos fuera de su sede. A no ser que esté ya pensando en cambiar de sede, claro. Ejemplo: Arcelor-Mittal, y cómo han desmantelado buena parte de la siderurgia en España; se ha notado la descapitalización en la cotización en bolsa.



Enlaces vía satélite?, a velocidad Gigabit?. Difícil lo veo por el tema de la seguridad de la información (habría que encriptar con bastantes bits por trama al añadir código redundante para reconstruir las tramas dañadas) y la velocidad a alcanzar no es fácil salvo en radioenlaces de muy alta frecuencia lo cual presenta un problema de emisión de potencia, cobertura mundial ....

La fibra y la modulación DWDM a día de hoy aún es mucho rival, y más para velocidades ingentes.


----------



## atlanterra (17 May 2012)

Creo que es demasiado previsible que mañana sigamos cayendo (al menos en el SP, el chullibex va por libre). ¿No creeis? Tiene que haber alguna sorpresa :rolleye:


----------



## pollastre (17 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Cuando la mayoría del tráfico vaya por enlaces satélite, dará igual tener los CPD en España, Brasil, o el desierto del Gobi. Una empresa de bandera no puede permitirse el lujo de deslocalizar recursos estratégicos fuera de su sede.



Sr. Burbubolsa, decirle que raramente suelo postear de madrugué, pero su post, honestamente, merece la pena comentarlo. Porque me duelen los hogos sólo de verlo.

¿Ha utilizado Ud. alguna vez una conexión vía satélite? 

Ya sabe, se lo pregunto por aquello de las latencias de red (inaceptables para un CPD) y las dificultades de los enlaces satelitales con tráfico altamente fragmentado (vamos, lo de todos los días).

Jamás, jamás, podrá un enlace satelital sustituir a uno óptico. Mire, si sólo sea por razones de física elemental: aun cuando estemos situados en geoestacionarias, Ud. no puede vencer a las limitaciones absolutas que impone _'c'_.

Decir que algún día los CPDs irán con enlaces vía satélite, es no saber de qué va la tecnología vía satélite o, lo que es aún peor, no saber de qué van los CPD.

Mire, no siempre negocié derivados sobre índices mediante algoritmos. Incluso los _tladels _tenemos pasado. Durante muchos años me dediqué profesionalmente a sistemas, seguridad y redes. No, no me refiero a las cárnicas y a los que instalan Windows XP a los clientes.... me refiero a ser dueño de empresas que tenían (y tienen) sus propios mini-CPDs en colocation en el extranjero.

Créame que sé de lo que hablo. Y créame que su afirmación que quoteo más arriba, carece de todo sentido.


----------



## Janus (17 May 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> No quería ser indiscreto.
> 
> La caída acumulada ya es brutal, y parece que la gente todavía ansía más dolor...
> 
> Vivimos tiempos de gran incertidumbre, ya ni con el dinero en el banco puedes sentir tranquilidad.



Esto está lleno de cabrones::


----------



## Janus (17 May 2012)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> He preguntado a Claca pero los demas no os corteis eh?
> 
> Bertok, Janus? que pensais?
> 
> el resto?



No sé o solo sé que el viernes le quitan el dividendo por lo que vas a pagar un 25% de impuestos que te hubieras ahorrado si entraras después del descuento del mismo. A más a más ..... yo creo que se puede coger bastante más abajo.


----------



## Janus (17 May 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Red Eléctrica ha activado el doble techo de los 39,6 al caer de los 29,59, con objetivo los 19,49.



Está claro que está muy cerca de los mínimos de muchos años y muchas veces testados. Por debajo de ahí .... a ver quién dice que a largo se gana en bolsa.


----------



## ponzi (17 May 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Hombre, que no era nada personal, era un comentario en general, pero mi cruzada antifundis (que no funcis) sigue plenamente operativa, especialmente ahora que muchos lectores nuevos se incorporan al hilo.
> 
> Un simple vistazo al gráfico siempre ayudará más que la información vertida en los mass mierdas. El ejemplo de REPSOL ilustra muy bien el caso, pero como se demuestra a diario, no es el único.



La forma mas rapida de perder dinero es comprar lo que esta de moda a precios de mercado y si ademas se publicita a bombo y platillo por los medios de comunicacion ya ni te cuento. Con un grafico es mucho mas facil valorar hasta que punto el valor esta saneado en el cp. Este aviso va para todo el mundo que nos lee, comprar sobre la base de fundamentales con intencion de ganar dinero a cp es una locura. A cp es mejor un buen AT y no todo el mundo vale para ello. Cuando pongo el link a las cuentas de business week de cualquier emp no quiero que nadie se fie de mi si no que mire cada uno las cuentas y aprenda a juzgar como de saneado esta un negocio por si mismo.Yo soy un aprendiz. Es muy importante recalcar esto ya que cuando se compran acciones se esta comprando un subyacente de una empresa y la contabilidad es su lenguaje, es algo basico, es como intentar escribir una novela sin antes aprender a escribir y leer. Comprar acciones a ciegas sin mirar bien sus cuentas anuales y sus graficos es como intentar ganar dinero en cualquier juego de azar, puede que la primera vez ganes pero a la larga saldras apaleado. busquen, aprendan y comparen. Yo con que antes de comprar cualquier accion mireis que margenes tiene , costes , deuda , caja asi como su valor contable me doy con un canto en los dientes


----------



## Janus (17 May 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Abengoa, objetivo los 8,36 € y a largo plazo 3-2 € (su desaparación vamos) por un doble techo de alto rango.



Suena bestia lo de llegar a ese target .... pero esta empresa tiene deuda para aburrir. Es deuda de muy largo plazo y en continuo rollover .... algún día se acabará el encontrar quien permita ese rollover o quien de repente pide mucho más interés por prestar el dinero. Es en ese momento cuando los negocios dejan de ser rentables.


----------



## Janus (17 May 2012)

atlanterra dijo:


> Creo que es demasiado previsible que mañana sigamos cayendo (al menos en el SP, el chullibex va por libre). ¿No creeis? Tiene que haber alguna sorpresa :rolleye:



Vamos a ver pero la bolsa cuando se pone en tendencia .... no da sorpresas.


----------



## Janus (17 May 2012)

Coeur d'Alene tiene un soporte fiable en 14 y además coincide con el objetivo del rectángulo en el que venía funcionando (entre 30 y 22 aprox). La bajada ha sido muy fuerte y el rebote podría ser de órdaga a la grande, a pequeña y a los pares. No llevo juego.


----------



## Janus (17 May 2012)

Silver Wheaton, vean el chart de largo plazo y observen cómo comienza ahora un ciclo bajista. En cuanto rebote a la neck line ..... habrá una buena oportunidad de cargar cortos de largo plazo. Ojo que el rebote a la neck line perfectamente la puede superar en un 4%. Stops deberían ser amplios.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (17 May 2012)

Antena 3 creo que se irá en el largo plazo a los 1,6 €. Si bien, ha tocado la base del canal y tendrá que ir corrigiendo, ha activado un doble techo algo irregular que lo puede enviar a esos niveles.


----------



## Janus (17 May 2012)

PAN American Silver, vean el chart de largo plazo y verán lo que es un gran doble techo .... e intuyan que va a llegar al doble suelo origen.


----------



## ponzi (17 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Tan real como la vida misma. La hermana de la mujer de mi hermano. Ha montado una tienda de fotografía con su tronco y han buscado un local de alquiler. Les han pedido 900 euros al mes en una ciudad mediana y le han dicho al propietario que no tienen más de 560 euros mes. Les ha dicho que firmen asap.



El mercado inmobiliario esta humeante. Cuesta horrores alquilar lo que sea en cualquier ciudad mediana.Los propietarios ya solo buscan ganar lo que sea aunque sea poco, al menos para cubrir los gastos y ganar un extra.Es el momento perfecto para negociar. Sobre la busqueda que estas realizando en santander el mercado esta desplomandose a ritmos vertiginosos. Aunque sea el sardinero el precio es una aberracion ( en un año a 500k). No mires solo portales inmobiliarios, existen antiguos comerciales de inmobiliarias que estan siendo captados como freelance en plan hobby por entidades financieras ( esta gente tiene info extra del sector), aun no ha llegado toda la cartera inmobiliaria al mercado, para finales de verano es probable que veamos la gran oferta inmobiliaria de este pais en todo su explendor.


----------



## Janus (17 May 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Antena 3 creo que se irá en el largo plazo a los 1,6 €. Si bien, ha tocado la base del canal y tendrá que ir corrigiendo, ha activado un doble techo algo irregular que lo puede enviar a esos niveles.



En muchos valores se ve que están en fase muy bajista y éste es uno de ellos. Es una pista que induce a pensar que después se van a sumar los valores grandes (al proceso de más bajadas porque bajadas ya llevan un trecho bueno).

Viene un buen mercado bajista con rebotones. Los guaneros recalcitrantes se van a autoconfirmar.


----------



## Janus (17 May 2012)

Amigo Piratón, donde ha quedado su objetivo bajista de Patriot en 5 dolares. Ni siquiera el mío de 4 ha servido para parar la avalancha. Cuando se ponen a la tarea, lo hacen rápido y sin contemplaciones. Lo van a llevar muy muy abajo .... que nadie piense que serán niveles baratos. Hay que tener paciencia y esperar a cuando llegue el ciclo alcista ... que llegará.

Los mercados están hechos para los alcistas. Un valor puede bajar como máximo el 100% y puede subir hasta que se canse.


----------



## Janus (17 May 2012)

Es sorprendente cómo se manipula y cómo se inflan los activos. Va por modas.

Estamos en un periodo bajista como no se han visto en muchos años ... y si hay un valor inflado irracionalmente ese es Linkedin. Pues ahí lo tienen subiendo como si nada. Vale más de una decena de miles de millones aunque gana una mierda.

Groupon se verá a 6 dolares, al tiempo. El problema es que antes de eso son capaces de llevarlo a 40 dolares. Por llevarlo, que no quede.


----------



## oriolaka (17 May 2012)

estimados Gazellen und Gazellinnen,

permitanme recordarles que mañana pese a abrir Deutsche Börse, es fiesta aquí en alemania, con lo que ustedes sabrán que es lo que hay que hacer en casos de poco volumen en el DAX.. Por si se le pasa a alguno.

Por cierto, en mi ultima visita a Spanien vi que ahora sirven Monkey47 como gin premium, signo inequívoco de la intervención alemana. Si cualquier Hanz-Josef con un MBA y un polo LaMartina consigue exportar ginebra de la selva negra como algo sofisticado en españa, debe ser que la Kapitulierung esta cerca.. 

PD: Aunque tengan fama de currantes, lo de los puentes bzw. Brückentag tambien se estila por aqui, con lo que el viernes igualmente no esperen mucha cosa desde Deutschland.


----------



## Janus (17 May 2012)

Expedia .... es un ser de luz que vale tanto en equity como ACS. Sinceramente no hay color entre ambas .... pero es lo que hay. Ajo y agua.


----------



## ponzi (17 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Es sorprendente cómo se manipula y cómo se inflan los activos. Va por modas.
> 
> Estamos en un periodo bajista como no se han visto en muchos años ... y si hay un valor inflado irracionalmente ese es Linkedin. Pues ahí lo tienen subiendo como si nada. Vale más de una decena de miles de millones aunque gana una mierda.
> 
> Groupon se verá a 6 dolares, al tiempo. El problema es que antes de eso son capaces de llevarlo a 40 dolares. Por llevarlo, que no quede.



http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/financials/financials.asp?ticker=LNKD:US

Gana poquisimo, hasta el punto de tener un per de 950. Al margen de eso en caja tienen 600 millones. No entiendo muy bien el negocio pero una cosa es cierta cada año duplican sus ventas. Si siguiesen al mismo ritmo AUN LES FALTARIAN 4 años para que contablemente su capitalizacion tuviese un minimo de logica.


----------



## Janus (17 May 2012)

SP, se puede aventurar un rectangulo ligeramente descendente en el techo y ahora está sobre la línea de soporte en 1320. Si esa figura es la buena .... habría un rebote de magnitud "one". Pero no todo es tan sencillo porque hay otras figuras que apuntan a 1290. ¿which is the correct one?.


----------



## Janus (17 May 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> LINKEDIN CORP - A (LNKD:New York): Financial Statements - Businessweek
> 
> Gana poquisimo, hasta el punto de tener un per de 950. Al margen de eso en caja tienen 600 millones. No entiendo muy bien el negocio pero una cosa es cierta cada año duplican sus ventas. Si siguiesen al mismo ritmo AUN LES FALTARIAN 4 años para que contablemente su capitalizacion tuviese un minimo de logica.



ya ya ya ya .... pero vale más de 10.000 millones de dolares en un momento de mercado en el que nadie quiere invertir a años vista en cuanto a valoraciones. El efecto Facebook es atronador.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (17 May 2012)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> La fase en la que se encuentra el sistema Financiero mundial es de intensísima quiebra; digamos que se puede hacer frente al 5% de las deudas, y que se puede dar por perdido el 95% de los derechos.
> 
> La economía física, la que necesitamos para vivir, puede llegar a independizarse del sistema financiero, ..............pero no lo hace de forma fácil, una vez ha llegado a quedar totalmente parasitada por el actual cadáver que es el sistema financiero "especializado"; en su actual situación, es casi impensable que la economía física pueda evitar colapsarse, antes de que empiece a funcionar un mecanismo primitivo de crédito entre agentes, sin participación de los bancos y demás especialistas y parásitos.
> 
> ...



Tengamos prudencia y tampoco digamos tonterías. Una cosa es el guano y otra el final del sistema capitalista.


----------



## Janus (17 May 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> LINKEDIN CORP - A (LNKD:New York): Financial Statements - Businessweek
> 
> Gana poquisimo, hasta el punto de tener un per de 950. Al margen de eso en caja tienen 600 millones. No entiendo muy bien el negocio pero una cosa es cierta cada año duplican sus ventas. Si siguiesen al mismo ritmo AUN LES FALTARIAN 4 años para que contablemente su capitalizacion tuviese un minimo de logica.



ya ya ya ya .... pero vale más de 10.000 millones de dolares en un momento de mercado en el que nadie quiere invertir a años vista en cuanto a valoraciones. El efecto Facebook es atronador.

Por cierto, la historia del crecimiento es como siempre ... dobla hasta que deja de doblar .... y comienzan a decrecer. Si algo tienen los modelos de negocio en red es que los ciclos empresariales son centelleantes.


----------



## ponzi (17 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> ya ya ya ya .... pero vale más de 10.000 millones de dolares en un momento de mercado en el que nadie quiere invertir a años vista en cuanto a valoraciones. El efecto Facebook es atronador.
> 
> Por cierto, la historia del crecimiento es como siempre ... dobla hasta que deja de doblar .... y comienzan a decrecer. Si algo tienen los modelos de negocio en red es que los ciclos empresariales son centelleantes.



Soy mas de la filosofia de comprar algo por debajo de su valor real no por lo que valdra dentro de 5 años. Yo no.invertiria en linkedin pero porque no lo comprendo pero tampoco me pondria corto en una empresa que duplica sus ventas cada año.

http://investing.businessweek.com/r...dataset=balanceSheet&period=A&currency=native

Por ese precio en empresas con futuro incierto me la jugaba mas con nokia, a pesar de estar atrasasados ,a dia de hoy tienen mas dinero en caja que su capitalizacion (vamos que el negocio sale gratis) el ultimo año han perdido dinero, la cuestion es saber si pueden solventar sus problemas a lp. Calculo que tendran aprox unos 2 años de margen para reinventarse. A priori el know-how de nokia y microsoft deberia darles al menos un voto de confianza. ¿Alguien los conoce por dentro?


----------



## atman (17 May 2012)

Bueno señores, tal y como dije, las órdenes de disparo al SP estaban ahí y han saltado. Los peces están en el agua. Ahora a ver si dan en el blanco, o se acaban hundiendo... y a ver a quien le salta antes el S-A.


----------



## vmmp29 (17 May 2012)

el Sp peponeando...........


----------



## burbubolsa (17 May 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Créame que sé de lo que hablo. Y créame que su afirmación que quoteo más arriba, carece de todo sentido.



Me alegra haber provocado semejante evento. No sé si será posible o no, pero de los movimientos de plantilla tengo plena constancia, y es lo que me parece lesivo para los intereses del accionariado y del país.


----------



## burbubolsa (17 May 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> A priori el know-how de nokia y microsoft deberia darles al menos un voto de confianza. ¿Alguien los conoce por dentro?



Hay una auténtica desbandada de profesionales de tecnologías Microsoft, a cualquier otra cosa en la que no haya agujeros de seguridad. Bueno, todas las tecnologías tienen agujeros de seguridad, pero Microsoft ha generado muchos descontentos, y ya son públicos sus agujeros.


----------



## R3v3nANT (17 May 2012)

Casi toca los 1330, los muertos cada día rebotan más alto


----------



## muertoviviente (17 May 2012)

a los guanos dias


----------



## Fraction (17 May 2012)

Futuros subiendo, buenos días.


----------



## burbubolsa (17 May 2012)

Facebook expands IPO with additional 83.8M shares from existing stockholders

Greenshoe en facebook... atpc...


----------



## nombre (17 May 2012)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Perdonnn..alguien me puede aconsejar???:
> 
> Me ha salido la posibilidad de cambiar mi vivienda ( 120 mt, 4 habitaciones) por otra en el mismo rellano que mi piso de 3 hab y 90mt. Vivo solo, vamos que me sobran metros y habitaciones.
> El "cambio" sería con los vecinos de la puerta de al lado, son familia y si necesitan espacio.
> ...



Jojo!

Soy su vecino y tengo la misma duda


----------



## LOLO08 (17 May 2012)

nombre dijo:


> Jojo!
> 
> Soy su vecino y tengo la misma duda



Con la diferencia de que tu me tienes que apoquinar si quieres el cambio de casa.

Alguien sabe como vá el tema???


----------



## LOLO08 (17 May 2012)

Uff!! BKT por debajo de 3,15e. MI stop mental está echando humo por salir por patas.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Enlaces vía satélite?, a velocidad Gigabit?. Difícil lo veo por el tema de la seguridad de la información (habría que encriptar con bastantes bits por trama al añadir código redundante para reconstruir las tramas dañadas) y la velocidad a alcanzar no es fácil salvo en radioenlaces de muy alta frecuencia lo cual presenta un problema de emisión de potencia, cobertura mundial ....
> 
> La fibra y la modulación DWDM a día de hoy aún es mucho rival, y más para velocidades ingentes.



El problema de la transmisión de información a alta velocidad requiere pulsos cortos, lo que te lleva a usar bandas de frequencia ultra-ancha, y como dice Janus, tener que trabajar con frequencias altas. Y ahí vienen muchos problemas, como la dispersión y absorción de los pulsos por la atmósfera, el diseño de las antenas, etc.



Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Antena 3 creo que se irá en el largo plazo a los 1,6 €. Si bien, ha tocado la base del canal y tendrá que ir corrigiendo, ha activado un doble techo algo irregular que lo puede enviar a esos niveles.



Yo veo un segundo activado que lo llevará primero a los 2,5€. Luego ya se verá 

*[Antena3TV]* 









Janus dijo:


> Amigo Piratón, donde ha quedado su objetivo bajista de Patriot en 5 dolares. Ni siquiera el mío de 4 ha servido para parar la avalancha...



El objetivo se fué a tpc, e intentaré no olvidar la lección. Si rompe soporte con fuerza para abajo, _don't touch it_. Se va para los 2$ y algo....

Buenos días y tal....
Menearán hoy el arbol????


----------



## mutiko (17 May 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Red Eléctrica ha activado el doble techo de los 39,6 al caer de los 29,59, con objetivo los 19,49.



Perdone que le contradiga, pero yo no veo lo marcado como doble techo. En 39,6 yo solo veo una resistencia. Edito: echando unas lineas mentales, en el grafico veo un canal descendente cuyo primer y segundo toque superior serian los (aprox.) 41,7 y 39,6, y los 1er, 2o, y 3er, toque inferiores los 30,8, 30,5 y 29,6. Ahora mismo estaria a punto (hacia los 28) del 4o toque inferior... o de violarlo salvajemente.



Hay que tener en cuenta, eso si, que a nada que Vd. tenga un poco de callo con el AT, ya tiene mas experiencia que yo, que me guio fundamentalmente por fundamentales, valga la redundancia, y practico mas el buy and hold (que llevo oxidado desde no se cuanto tiempo) que cualquier otra cosa.

2a edicion: 


Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Abengoa, objetivo los 8,36 € y a largo plazo 3-2 € (su desaparación vamos) por un doble techo de alto rango.



Aqui en cambio, sin contrastar el objetivo, si le doy la razon en su valoracion de que existe un doble techo, ya activado y funcionando.


----------



## ghkghk (17 May 2012)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Perdonnn..alguien me puede aconsejar???:
> 
> Me ha salido la posibilidad de cambiar mi vivienda ( 120 mt, 4 habitaciones) por otra en el mismo rellano que mi piso de 3 hab y 90mt. Vivo solo, vamos que me sobran metros y habitaciones.
> El "cambio" sería con los vecinos de la puerta de al lado, son familia y si necesitan espacio.
> ...





Sí, la permuta no es más que dos contratos de compraventa, sólo que la reinversión en vivienda habitual la tienes asegurada. 

Mi consejo sería alquilaros mutuamente la vivienda, que te paguen una pequeña diferencia y esperar a ver cómo se desarrollan los acontecimientos...


----------



## tonuel (17 May 2012)

Si abrimos con velón todavía hay esperanza para este país... :S


----------



## LOLO08 (17 May 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Sí, la permuta no es más que dos contratos de compraventa, sólo que la reinversión en vivienda habitual la tienes asegurada.
> 
> Mi consejo sería alquilaros mutuamente la vivienda, que te paguen una pequeña diferencia y esperar a ver cómo se desarrollan los acontecimientos...



Y entiendo que con la consabida crujida de impuestos no???


----------



## muertoviviente (17 May 2012)

tonuel dijo:


> Si abrimos con velón todavía hay esperanza para este país... :S



la esperanza esta en la zona 6000-6260


----------



## tonuel (17 May 2012)

joder... los bankeros... otro 6% p'abajo... :ouch:


----------



## mutiko (17 May 2012)

atlanterra dijo:


> Creo que es demasiado previsible que mañana sigamos cayendo (al menos en el SP, el chullibex va por libre). ¿No creeis? Tiene que haber alguna sorpresa :rolleye:



Igual la sorpresa es que no hay sorpresa.


----------



## mutiko (17 May 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Sr. Burbubolsa, decirle que raramente suelo postear de madrugué, pero su post, honestamente, merece la pena comentarlo. Porque me duelen los hogos sólo de verlo.
> 
> ¿Ha utilizado Ud. alguna vez una conexión vía satélite?
> 
> ...



Era precisamente lo que estaba pensando pero no me atrevia a decir por no haber seguido la conversacion y no saber exactamente de que se estaba hablando, con lo que tenia una alta seguridad de que si hablaba, metia la pata.


----------



## Lem (17 May 2012)

*FCC* subiendo un 4.78% :ouch:


----------



## ghkghk (17 May 2012)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Y entiendo que con la consabida crujida de impuestos no???




Sí, el 7% de ITP más notarios, registros... Piensa que más o menos un 9% del valor de los pisos se perderá por el camino. Por eso digo que por ahora no os compensa si ambos estais en un piso que os gusta. Vale más la pena cambiaros de casa y que te paguen la diferencia en alquiler. Si pensabas sacar unos 36.000 euros con la diferencia, lo suyo sería sacar anualmente al menos un 5% de ellos. Serían 1.800. Así pues cambio de vivienda más 150 euros mensuales y creo que ambos saldríais ganando.


----------



## pipoapipo (17 May 2012)

analisis del ibex

[YOUTUBE]_xwygEPenJI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## nombre (17 May 2012)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Con la diferencia de que tu me tienes que apoquinar si quieres el cabio e casa.
> 
> Alguien sabe como vá el tema???



Vera, comprendo qué usted ha reformado su piso y lo ha dejado bien para él uso qué le da. Él problema es qué yo necesito espacio y las reformas las voy a tener qué ampliar con lo qué me voy a tener qué guardar algo de mi presupuesto para ponerlo a mi gusto . Le puedo ofrecer 1ok y usted debe encargarse de buscar algun forero que nos asesore para hacer una permuta gratuita ya qué sino sé me dispararía igualmente

Espero sus noticias


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 May 2012)

tonuel dijo:


> joder... los bankeros... otro 6% p'abajo... :ouch:



quien dice 6% dice 12% :fiufiu:


----------



## mutiko (17 May 2012)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Yo no hablo de guano.



Entonces habla del fin del capitalismo, posicion muy respetable, pero entonces, no se que hacemos aqui hablando de si ponerse corto, largo o estar en liquidez... ni comprar oro en lingotes valdria, a no ser que luego quieras fundirlo para tener unos plomos de pesca muy relucientes y que te ha costado cada uno un monton de dias de trabajo. En ese caso, lo mas logico es irse a cualquier lugar mas o menos aislado, con terrenos fertiles y acceso facil a agua potable, comprar un terreno suficientemente grande para darte de comer para ti y un haren de hembras hambrientas (edito: perdemos las buenas costumbres, me olvidaba de una buena provision de *latunes* y de armas y municion para defenderlos), y mientras llega el fin del mundo vivir como un anacoreta... Pero parece que no le veo en la tesitura. ¿Me equivoco?


----------



## spheratu (17 May 2012)

Hoy pinta aburridilla la cosa....


----------



## mutiko (17 May 2012)

Despues de responder a unos cuantos mensajes, guanas...


----------



## atman (17 May 2012)

mutiko dijo:


> Entonces habla del fin del capitalismo, posicion muy respetable, pero entonces, no se que hacemos aqui hablando de si ponerse corto, largo o estar en liquidez... ni comprar oro en lingotes valdria, a no ser que luego quieras fundirlo para tener unos plomos de pesca muy relucientes y que te ha costado cada uno un monton de dias de trabajo. En ese caso, lo mas logico es irse a cualquier lugar mas o menos aislado, con terrenos fertiles y acceso facil a agua potable, comprar un terreno suficientemente grande para darte de comer para ti y un *haren de hembras hambrientas*, y mientras llega el fin del mundo vivir como un anacoreta... Pero parece que no le veo en la tesitura. ¿Me equivoco?



No, si ya... Por si uno tiene pocos problemas...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 May 2012)

Buenos días... 

Bankinter en el soportazo de 3€. Hoy hay subasta del tesoro.

Saludos...

PD: A estos precios, amaneceríamos mañana con TEF en un dígito. A muchos _imbersoreh_ les da un telele


----------



## Burbujilimo (17 May 2012)

Bankia no falla, pierde otro 10%, ya baja del leuro y medio. 

Es el explorador-cavador del churribex.


----------



## atman (17 May 2012)

Bankia va a por otro 10%. La subasta de hoy como el BCE no se mueva... glups.


----------



## muertoviviente (17 May 2012)

pobres gacelas larguistas :rolleye:

a punta de minusvalias aprenderan a ser humildes


----------



## pipoapipo (17 May 2012)

cerca de los minimos de ayer, a ver q pasa en ese punto....


----------



## tonuel (17 May 2012)

Atención a los analistas de R4 que esta mañana van de pelotis hasta arriba... :8: :8: :8:




> En este contexto de tensionamiento de diferenciales hoy el Tesoro emitirá bonos (vencimiento abril-16) y Obligaciones (vencimiento enero-15 y julio-15) con un objetivo de colocación entre 1.500 - 2.500 mln de euros (inferior a la media de 3.000 - 4.000 mln de euros de colocaciones anteriores).
> 
> Desde el punto de vista técnico,* a corto plazo vigilaremos: Ibex 6.700 (cierres)- 8.100 puntos*, Futuro Eurostoxx 50 2.120 - 2.400 puntos y 1.290 - 1.580 para S&P 500.





Saludos


----------



## mutiko (17 May 2012)

atman dijo:


> No, si ya... Por si uno tiene pocos problemas...



No solo de pan y agua vive el hombre. Tambien son necesarios el vino y la mujeres... ambos mejor en cantidad.


----------



## mutiko (17 May 2012)

tonuel dijo:


> Atención a los analistas de R4 que esta mañana van de pelotis hasta arriba... :8: :8: :8:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Entonces, con lo traidores que suelen ser estos de R4, es que van vendidos hasta los ojos. Parece que hoy habra guano, mucho guano y muy oloroso.


----------



## mecir (17 May 2012)

todo se juega en el soporte del santander de 4.5, si lo pierde.... la ostia del ibex será apocalíptica, pq no pararía hasta los 4 euros, que coincidiría con los 6000 puntos en el ibex

de momento aguanta


----------



## atman (17 May 2012)

Deje a los pajaritos hacer sus necesidades, pobrecitos...


----------



## Seren (17 May 2012)

Japón crece un 4,1% el primer trimestre :8::8:, gracias al consumo interno por la reconstrucción del desastre del tsunami y terremoto. Tantos años estancados y por fin viento en popa...No, si al final a nuestro pais le hará falta algo parecido, un desastre de gigantes proporciones para salir del hoyo.


----------



## Seren (17 May 2012)

Respecto al ibex, candidatos a bajar del 1.
Gamesa
Sacyr
Bankia

Bankia viene muy fuerte esquivando y saltando por encima de oponentes, es el típico caballo ganador que viene desbocado de muy atrás.


----------



## energia01 (17 May 2012)

seren dijo:


> respecto al ibex, candidatos a bajar del 1.
> Gamesa
> sacyr
> bankia
> ...



:xx::xx::xx::xx:


----------



## burbubolsa (17 May 2012)

mutiko dijo:


> Era precisamente lo que estaba pensando pero no me atrevia a decir por no haber seguido la conversacion y no saber exactamente de que se estaba hablando, con lo que tenia una alta seguridad de que si hablaba, metia la pata.



Las deslocalizaciones ya se están produciendo. A mí me parece un mal movimiento. Y para los accionistas está el muy malo antecedente de Arcelor.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 May 2012)

Si nos guiamos por los 200pipos que se ha movido el Ibex los últimos días, como decía Janus:
-Si hemos visto máximos en 6660 tocaría ver los 6460
-Si hemos visto mínimos en 6560 tocaría ver los 6760

Hagan juego señores...


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (17 May 2012)

Seren dijo:


> Respecto al ibex, candidatos a bajar del 1.
> Gamesa
> Sacyr
> Bankia
> ...



¿Crece gracias a un terremoto? ienso: No lo digas muy alto...


----------



## LOLO08 (17 May 2012)

nombre dijo:


> Vera, comprendo qué usted ha reformado su piso y lo ha dejado bien para él uso qué le da. Él problema es qué yo necesito espacio y las reformas las voy a tener qué ampliar con lo qué me voy a tener qué guardar algo de mi presupuesto para ponerlo a mi gusto . Le puedo ofrecer 1ok y usted debe encargarse de buscar algun forero que nos asesore para hacer una permuta gratuita ya qué sino sé me dispararía igualmente
> 
> Espero sus noticias



Vamos a ver , vecino, tu memoria es corta..SI AYER ESTUVISTE EN MI CASA1 TOMANDOTE UN GYN TONIC!!!!!, ya sabes como está mi zulito de bonitooo...8:

coñe, no sabía que pudieras ahora postear...no me dijiste que tenías esta mañana completa de operaciones de meniscos de rodilla?? pobres pacientes jjajaajaj8:


----------



## carvil (17 May 2012)

Seren dijo:


> Japón crece un 4,1% el primer trimestre :8::8:, gracias al consumo interno por la reconstrucción del desastre del tsunami y terremoto. Tantos años estancados y por fin viento en popa...No, si al final a nuestro pais le hará falta algo parecido, un desastre de gigantes proporciones para salir del hoyo.




[YOUTUBE]SS-sWdAQsYg[/YOUTUBE]



Salu2


----------



## mutiko (17 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Las deslocalizaciones ya se están produciendo. A mí me parece un mal movimiento. Y para los accionistas está el muy malo antecedente de Arcelor.



Que si, que estoy de acuerdo, pero decir que *gracias a los enlaces via satelite* se puede poner un CPD en cualquier parte del mundo, es... dejemoslo en osado.

En mi anterior trabajo tenian un sistema de enlace televisivo IP, via hispasat y, me parece recordar, el ping era de 600 ms., totalmente inaceptable para segun que usos.


----------



## muertoviviente (17 May 2012)

yo queria llegar a una zona a orillas del 6000 y ahora ya casi la tenemos porque somos humildes :fiufiu:


----------



## burbubolsa (17 May 2012)

mutiko dijo:


> via hispasat



Le parecerá state of the art...


----------



## Dula (17 May 2012)

¿Saben a qué hora es la subasta?


----------



## pipoapipo (17 May 2012)

q subida mas falsa.......


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 May 2012)

Con cariño 

[YOUTUBE]9ufkRtPGutA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bmbnct (17 May 2012)

Dula dijo:


> ¿Saben a qué hora es la subasta?



Un imprescindible:

Calendario Económico | Agenda Económica - Forexpros

:fiufiu:


----------



## mutiko (17 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Le parecerá state of the art...



Ni me lo parece ni no me lo parece, simplemente se que esta a 36000 km... eso si se esta justo debajo de el, como el hispasat esta justo encima del medio del atlantico y con una inclinacion orbital de 0º (sino, no seria geoestacionario), y nosotros estamos en Europa, pongamos que esta a 45000 km. Un recorrido del cuadruple (subida al satelite y bajada a la estacion de seguimiento, vuelta de subida al satelite y vuelta de bajada hasta nuestra localizacion) de esa distancia a "c" son justo 0,6 segundos.


----------



## pollastre (17 May 2012)

Ya te digo, Rodrigo.

Pero si es que con un par de multiplicaciones ya se ve claro que los números no salen.

Tenemos a nuestro satélite en geoestacionaria, a unos 35.000Km sobre nuestras chorlas. Eso significa que una onda electromagnética tarda, grosso modo, unos 90ms en viajar desde la tierra hasta el satélite, o viceversa.

Simplifiquemos al máximo la explicación, ni multiplexación por división de frecuencia ni nada: entonces un paquete de datos tendrá que :

- Ir desde el usuario hasta el satélite ( 90 ms )
- Ir desde el satélite al CPD ( 90 ms )

No voy a entrar aquí en detalles internos del funcionamiento de TCP/IP, baste decir que todo paquete necesita enviar un ACK de vuelta al emisor para que el payload se considere entregado.

Así que a lo de antes hay que sumar :

- el CPD genera el ACK y lo envía al satélite ( 90 ms )
- el satélite se lo envía al usuaio (90ms)

Es decir, 4 x 90 = 360 ms, y eso sobresimplificando hasta el absurdo un proceso que, en realidad, es muchísimo más complejo que eso. En concreto habría que sumar :

- retransmisión de paquetes erróneos en la secuencia

- latencia de la red de cable entre el cliente y el emisor satelital

- multiplexaciones en tiempo del canal satelital (hay que pensar en el "pequeño" detalle que un CPD tiene muchos, muchos usuarios, que tienen la mala costumbre de querer acceder a sus datos y servicios de forma concurrente)

Y una miriada más de pequeños dolores de cabeza técnicos.

Vamos, que los 600 segundos de los que habla, me parecen incluso razonables.

El satélite tiene un uso adecuado, realistamente, sólo para broadcasting de streams. Y aun así da problemas por un tubo.

Enlazar un CPD mediante satelite... ay madre, ay madre.... ::



mutiko dijo:


> Que si, que estoy de acuerdo, pero decir que *gracias a los enlaces via satelite* se puede poner un CPD en cualquier parte del mundo, es... dejemoslo en osado.
> 
> En mi anterior trabajo tenian un sistema de enlace televisivo IP, via hispasat y, me parece recordar, el ping era de 600 ms., totalmente inaceptable para segun que usos.


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (17 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> yo queria llegar a una zona a orillas del 6000 y ahora ya casi la tenemos porque somos humildes :fiufiu:



Pues que no te extrañe que veamos los 6.2XX ya que tenemos la sensación de que el dinero no llega al Ibex. La mayoría de bolsas europeas tienen otro comportamiento. Aquí es como que no llegara el dinero. Y eso nos lastra para abajo.


----------



## ghkghk (17 May 2012)

Seren dijo:


> Respecto al ibex, candidatos a bajar del 1.
> Gamesa
> Sacyr
> Bankia
> ...




Es que Sacyr lo veía muy claro, y ya estaba celebrando. Pero Bankia no se rinde:

[YOUTUBE]JP0pkRJQ2kY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## muertoviviente (17 May 2012)

Preguntegi Dudagoitia dijo:


> Pues que no te extrañe que veamos los 6.2XX ya que tenemos la sensación de que el dinero no llega al Ibex. La mayoría de bolsas europeas tienen otro comportamiento. Aquí es como que no llegara el dinero. Y eso nos lastra para abajo.



como me va a extrañar si es una zona objetivo que MV menciono desde que estabamos en los 8900 :rolleye:


----------



## bmbnct (17 May 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> q subida mas falsa.......



Y tanto... lo están subiendo con poco volumen sabiendo que estamos esperando a la subasta...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 May 2012)

Señor GT, correr no se si correrá mucho, pero es usted un genio... :Aplauso:

PD: No quiero chafar a nadie el final, pero es de bandera... :XX:


----------



## FranR (17 May 2012)

La maquinaria cerquita, pared con pared si es posible, cuanto menos cable mejor. Buenos días.


----------



## pipoapipo (17 May 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Señor GT, correr no se si correrá mucho, pero es usted un genio... :Aplauso:
> 
> PD: No quiero chafar a nadie el final, pero es de bandera... :XX:



ein?

pues va a ser verdad lo de los 70 puntos......


----------



## burbubolsa (17 May 2012)

mutiko dijo:


> esa distancia a "c" son justo 0,6 segundos.



No creo que este fundamento físico, técnico, o lo que sea, impida realizar las deslocalizaciones para llevar a cabo economías de escala. Las operaciones que se realizan desde un CPD de Telefónica son para remapear la red, monitorización, etc... Son operaciones poco frecuentes, que ya en muchas centralitas se realizan sin supervisión humana, pero que no dejan de ser estratégicas. Por eso me parece un error deslocalizar estas operaciones internas o, si se piensa un poco más, me parece indicio de desplazamiento de la sede. Si tienen alguna duda pueden preguntarle al mismo Ali Ali en el restaurante chino de Las Tablas donde suele acudir a comer.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 May 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> ein?
> 
> pues va a ser verdad lo de los 70 puntos......



Comorrrr? Yo hablo del video de Bertok vs Pepón... :XX:


----------



## pipoapipo (17 May 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Comorrrr? Yo hablo del video de Bertok vs Pepón... :XX:



aaaaaah ok, no habia entendido


----------



## muertoviviente (17 May 2012)

roto el lateral 6750-7200 nos vamos al objetivo 6300 que puede dilatar hasta los 6000 aprox


----------



## FranR (17 May 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> ein?
> 
> pues va a ser verdad lo de los 70 puntos......



Yo nunca lo he dudado 9.31-10.20 de la mañana. Alguien ha metido pasta.
Ahora si rebota en -30..nos vamos a 6647


----------



## pollastre (17 May 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> aaaaaah ok, no habia entendido




mzmm !!

:d


----------



## pipoapipo (17 May 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> mzmm !!
> 
> :d



ein?

saque los algos de la boca para hablarme!!!!!


----------



## Claca (17 May 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Comorrrr? Yo hablo del video de Bertok vs Pepón... :XX:



Es buenísimo, real como la vida misma :XX: :XX:


----------



## pollastre (17 May 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> ein?
> 
> saque los algos de la boca para hablarme!!!!!




uh oh... que poco tacto... mira que no saberse los acrónimos inventados por el Sr. Guybrush...

Verá cuando se entere... últimamente está un poco quisquilloso. Algo de no sé qué historia con unos largos.... empezaba por doble "P", creo... era... ah, sí... "Pandoro Patriot", creo ::


----------



## pipoapipo (17 May 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> uh oh... que poco tacto... mira que no saberse los acrónimos inventados por el Sr. Guybrush...
> 
> Verá cuando se entere... últimamente está un poco quisquilloso. Algo de no sé qué historia con unos largos.... empezaba por doble "P", creo... era... ah, sí... "Pandoro Patriot", creo ::



se lo dije desde el cariño ::

vale, gracias por explicarse


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (17 May 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Ya te digo, Rodrigo.
> 
> Pero si es que con un par de multiplicaciones ya se ve claro que los números no salen.
> 
> ...




.
MI experiencia con enlaces VSAT de Telefónica es que más bien se van a los 900 ms.

Sin comentarios de para que c*ñ* sirve algo así.

(Por no entrar en detalles de cómo te gestionan la congestión del enlace)


----------



## aitor33 (17 May 2012)

Bankia -16.31


----------



## ghkghk (17 May 2012)

A las empresas españolas muy internacionalizadas, ¿el corralito no les vendría incluso bien? ¿Qué me pierdo yo de "sigo teniendo un 0,00000001% de una empresa que cobra en $ y paga a muchos de sus empleados de la matriz en neopestas lo cual es bueno"?


----------



## Antiparras (17 May 2012)

aitor33 dijo:


> Bankia -16.31



bankia da para paja


----------



## burbubolsa (17 May 2012)

Facebook sacar a la venta un 25% ms de acciones | Navegante | elmundo.es

Se acabó la burbuja antes de comenzar. El greenshoe es síntoma de poca demanda institucional.


----------



## Pepitoria (17 May 2012)

Bankia pierde -13%

Pandoro se ha comprado un adosado al lado de la sede general


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (17 May 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Bankia pierde -13%
> 
> Pandoro se ha comprado un adosado al lado de la sede general



.
MÁS bien se ha quedado con la sede directamente, para no tener ni que andar por la calle.


----------



## FranR (17 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Yo nunca lo he dudado 9.31-10.20 de la mañana. Alguien ha metido pasta.
> Ahora si rebota en -30..nos vamos a* 6647*



Ya está claro, detrás de este movimiento hay alguien conocido...:Aplauso:

Hola!!!!

6557-6628-6593-6647


----------



## Dula (17 May 2012)

El Tesoro coloca 2.490 millones de euros a 3 y 4 años: la rentabilidad sube


----------



## Pepitoria (17 May 2012)

Bankia: Goirigolzarri fuerza la salida del director financiero y de auditoría interna - elEconomista.es

Esta peña no se despega del sillón ni con agua caliente...y más ganas tengo ahora que está nacionalizada (algo que evitan decir de todos los modos)


----------



## tonuel (17 May 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Bankia pierde -13%
> 
> Pandoro se ha comprado un adosado al lado de la sede general





1,40... -15%


la verdad es que pinta bien la cosa... parece que con Goiri pueden recuperarse... ienso:



Saludos


----------



## mecir (17 May 2012)

el cuidador de SAN parece haber fijado la linea sigfrido en 4.50 y por ahora aguanta las embestidas de las fuerzas aliadas


----------



## Antiparras (17 May 2012)

España coloca 372 millones en plazo enero 2015 BTC 4,5 desde 2,4. Rentabilidad 4.375% desde 2,89%.

Coloca 1024 millones a julio 2015. BTC 3 desde 2,9 rentabilidad 4,876% desde 4,037%

Coloca 1098 millones a 2016 BTC 2,4 desde 4,1 al 5,106% desde 3,374%.


----------



## FranR (17 May 2012)

si hay continuidad, debería ver los 6677...entonces esto va más en serio.


----------



## bmbnct (17 May 2012)

Tenemos un HCHi en el IBEX?

Edit: ATPC el HCHi ::


----------



## tonuel (17 May 2012)

constructoras p'arriba... bankitos p'abajo... mire usted que paradoja... :: :: ::


----------



## Seren (17 May 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Es que Sacyr lo veía muy claro, y ya estaba celebrando. Pero Bankia no se rinde:



Aqui tenemos otra versión, ojito de donde se pega toda la carrera bankia en un segundo visionado, se la tenia guardada para el final

[YOUTUBE]O3_WzZqovbE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (17 May 2012)

tonuel dijo:


> 1,40... -15%
> 
> 
> la verdad es que pinta bien la cosa... parece que con Goiri pueden recuperarse... ienso:
> ...



Bankia se comentó varias veces que era apuesta segura por AT y me imagino que tb en parte por fundamentales, realmente hay 2-3 entidades muy peligrosas para los ahorradores ahora mismo en el país si nos fijamos en sus objetivos técnicos.


----------



## burbubolsa (17 May 2012)

Se ha roto algo a las 1100.


----------



## mutiko (17 May 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> MI experiencia con enlaces VSAT de Telefónica es que más bien se van a los 900 ms.
> 
> Sin comentarios de para que c*ñ* sirve algo así.
> ...



La conexion de la que yo hablo se supone que era pata negra, muy negra. De hecho no era permanente, sino que se contrataba el caudal para una franja horaria determinada, si habia algun contratiempo en la emision y se retrasaba el final habia que contratar mas. Creo que salia cada hora como a 3000 euros (de esto hace ya dos años largos, asi que igual me equivoco mucho pero de cualquier manera era una pasta gansa). Entiendo que era trafico priorizado. Era un sistema bastante majo, una pena que mis jefes, en su habitual desidia no se hicieron valer y la parte de video nunca se hizo funcionar aceptablemente mientras trabaje alli.


----------



## pipoapipo (17 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Se ha roto algo a las 1100.



si, multitud de culos de larguistas ::

es q lo suben pero se dan cuenta q van solos..... chutan...... pero luego se giran y no hay nadie.............. y bajamos............. ahora hasta las doce otro chute o lo dejan caer cerca de minimos

creo yo


----------



## Jarlaxe (17 May 2012)

¿Rojo otra vez?

¿Viene Pandoro?


----------



## muertoviviente (17 May 2012)

quebraremos el espiritu de los larguistas :rolleye:


----------



## Claca (17 May 2012)

SANTANDER:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...abril-2012-mes-de-pandoro-32.html#post6088176

Aunque me equivoque en el cómo (no hubo rebote significativo en los 7.200 ni, claro está, en el SAN), los objetivos estaban perfectamente definidos:







Lo que comentó bertok sobre la mala pinta que tenía el mercado y lo mucho que quería recortar, es totalmente cierto.


----------



## burbubolsa (17 May 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> si, multitud de culos de larguistas ::



Miro el resto de pares, y no están mucho peor. Creo que ha sido una mangada de índices. O el Bund, que no lo tengo en el radar.

EURJPY no para de hacer extraños, arriba y abajo.


----------



## JoTaladro (17 May 2012)

¿Está bajando Bankia un 15%? ::

¿Por qué no se suspende la cotización? ienso:


----------



## tonuel (17 May 2012)

JoTaladro dijo:


> ¿Está bajando Bankia un 15%? ::
> 
> ¿Por qué no se suspende la cotización? ienso:





porque es lo normal... 8:


----------



## muertoviviente (17 May 2012)

Claca dijo:


> SANTANDER:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...abril-2012-mes-de-pandoro-32.html#post6088176
> 
> ...



humildemente , si ustec se equivoco en el como ¿ porque ahora no se puede equivocar en los objetivos ? ienso:


----------



## FranR (17 May 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> si, multitud de culos de larguistas ::
> 
> es q lo suben pero se dan cuenta q van solos..... chutan...... pero luego se giran y no hay nadie.............. y bajamos............. ahora hasta las doce otro chute o lo dejan caer cerca de minimos
> 
> creo yo




Ha vuelto a rebotar en la zona de 659x...

Dos opciones (parezco un analista serio) sube o baja.::

Caída brutal a los 64xx porque lo sueltan

o 6677 y entonces tendremos algunas alegrías larguistas. Esta es mi opción preferida


----------



## Mr. Brightside (17 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> quebraremos el espiritu de los larguistas :rolleye:



El espíritu de los larguistas ya está más que quebrado, no sea pesado.


----------



## mecir (17 May 2012)

como funciona lo de la leyenda que hay debajo de cada nick? eso de gran maestro burbujista, cuñado ninja etc...

son peldaños standar que hay que ir subiendo según el número de mensajes?

son leyendas aleatorias puestas por un ordenador?

son leyendas puestas por algún administrador?


----------



## Burbujilimo (17 May 2012)

JoTaladro dijo:


> ¿Está bajando Bankia un 15%? ::
> 
> ¿Por qué no se suspende la cotización? ienso:



Los leoncios y el supervisor se han apostado cuatro bolsas de kikos a ver si pueden poner un valor en negativo. 

No es cuestión de joderles una apuesta tan seria...


----------



## muertoviviente (17 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Ha vuelto a rebotar en la zona de 659x...
> 
> Dos opciones (parezco un analista serio) sube o baja.::
> 
> ...



su opcion favorita va contra la tendencia , el TECNICO dice que nos vamos a los 6300 y mas abajo incluso para dilatar


----------



## Burbujilimo (17 May 2012)

mecir dijo:


> como funciona lo de la leyenda que hay debajo de cada nick? eso de gran maestro burbujista, cuñado ninja etc...
> 
> son peldaños standar que hay que ir subiendo según el número de mensajes?
> 
> ...



Algunos foreros "pata negra" tienen peldaños propios, pero por lo general va por numero de mensajes, cada x mensajes subes peldaño. Los distintos niveles los definieron los administradores tras hacer un beta-testing de los distintos gin-tonics propuestos en este hilo.


----------



## muertoviviente (17 May 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> El espíritu de los larguistas ya está más que quebrado, no sea pesado.



ustec no sabe lo que es quebrar el espiritu de los larguistas , pero tiene un pase por ser todavia una gacela sin humildad


----------



## tonuel (17 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Ha vuelto a rebotar en la zona de 659x...
> 
> Dos opciones (parezco un analista serio) sube o baja.::
> 
> ...





No se que decirle... ahora mismo tiene más pinta de ir a por los 5000 que a por los 7000... ::


----------



## Fuego azul (17 May 2012)

mecir dijo:


> como funciona lo de la leyenda que hay debajo de cada nick? eso de gran maestro burbujista, cuñado ninja etc...
> 
> son peldaños standar que hay que ir subiendo según el número de mensajes?
> 
> ...



Subes por mensajes, alguno lo editan, no me digas como, es gracioso como subes nivel segun posteas, pero tampoco sirve de nada.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 May 2012)

Buenos dias, hoy es fiesta en muchas zonas de interes. Solo me queda saber si la orden del dia me entra o no. Tengo orden de bankia todo el mes a 0,1 euros. Hoy no creo que me entre, pero tengo paciencia.


----------



## pollastre (17 May 2012)

Sr. MM, ahora que estoy con el arsenal militar, le respondo a lo del otro día... pero usando un spike de hoy, si le parece, que lo tengo más a mano.

En la operación de compra de tamaño respetable que han lanzado desde el mínimo de 6342 (10:22am) hasta el exhaustion de 6386 (10:49am) la colocación queda como sigue:

- compras : 3700 contratos
- ventas: 2600
- neto de la colocación: +1100

Ya sabe que los colaterales oscilan con la volatibilidad diaria, pero creo que Ud. y yo podemos convenir en una media de unos 8000€ por Daxie, si le parece bien.

Eso nos deja con un importe del movimiento de 3700 * 8000 = 29.600.000€, cifra que "casualmente" queda curiosamente cerca de los 30 millones de euros, y a mí me parece una cifra muy bonita y muy sospechosa de ser un movimiento de un leoncio mediano.

Eso sí, un poquito brutote el chaval, de tecnología andaba algo corto. Ha levantado el precio 40 pips. Los he visto mucho, mucho más finos... encajando esa cantidad en la mitad de pips, y menos.


----------



## tonuel (17 May 2012)

Fuego azul dijo:


> Subes por mensajes, alguno lo editan, no me digas como, es gracioso como subes nivel segun posteas, pero tampoco sirve de nada.




vaya... y yo que pensaba que era un burbujista de nivel máximo... ienso:

y ahora resulta que hay otra categoría superior en los 16.000... *"ir-"*... supongo que en honor al despeñamiento del ibex... 


Saludos


----------



## Ajetreo (17 May 2012)

Hoy contenta, ya casi puedo hacer como el Sr. Pollastre, cerrar el garito y tomarme un Martini

Largo -corto en el ibex con la técnica de los 70

y corto rápido y sabroson en el mini SP


Señores ¡¡Que gustazo da ganar algún leurito en estos duros dias!!! :XX:


----------



## tonuel (17 May 2012)

Bankia -17%... estos cabrones no paran de echarle carbón...


----------



## muertoviviente (17 May 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Hoy contenta, ya casi puedo hacer como el Sr. Pollastre, cerrar el garito y tomarme un Martini
> 
> Largo -corto en el ibex con la técnica de los 70
> 
> ...



al final los misticos van a ser los sofisticaros del foro , cuando por TECNICO la rotura del lateral 6750-7200 nos envia al 6300 , simplemente tiene uno que cargar cortos y esperar a que llueva platita , no hay mas complicacion :rolleye:


----------



## pollastre (17 May 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Hoy contenta, ya casi puedo hacer como el Sr. Pollastre, cerrar el garito y tomarme un Martini


----------



## pipoapipo (17 May 2012)

Hacienda abre un acta de inspección fiscal a Navarra por 1.700 millones - elConfidencial.com

joer, q manera de complicar las cosas.....hasta las comunidades sanas estan jodias....


----------



## Claca (17 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> humildemente , si ustec se equivoco en el como ¿ porque ahora no se puede equivocar en los objetivos ? ienso:



¿Porque ya están casi cumplidos como se ve en el gráfico? Los errores aparecen más frecuentemente cuando queremos rizar el rizo. Di mi opinión, que eran caídas bestias de las cuales cité niveles (BME, FER y ACS muy específicamente, y como ves el SAN también lo comenté), pero que muy probablemente en los 7.200 se aliviaría el guano con algo de rebote para luego seguir cayendo -esta última parte sin confirmación en el gráfico, era simplemente mi impresión en base a lo que yo interpretaba como la secuencia de impulsos y la distribución de soportes. Equivocada, como comprobamos-. 

Tengo confianza en mi sistema y asumo con toda la naturalidad del mundo que a veces me equivoco, por este motivo día a día sigo metiéndole caña, para mejorar en un proyecto que.... hostis, que empiezan mis dibujos preferidos.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (17 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> al final los misticos van a ser los sofisticaros del foro , cuando por TECNICO la rotura del lateral 6750-7200 nos envia al 6300 , simplemente tiene uno que cargar cortos y esperar a que llueva platita , no hay mas complicacion :rolleye:



cuando vamos a por los 10.700?? ienso:ienso:


----------



## tonuel (17 May 2012)

el SAN perdiendo los 4,50... :8: :8: :8: :8:



vamos a moriiiiirrrrrrrrrrrrr... :´( :´( :´( :´(


Saludos


----------



## FranR (17 May 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Hoy contenta, ya casi puedo hacer como el Sr. Pollastre, cerrar el garito y tomarme un Martini
> 
> Largo -corto en el ibex con la técnica de los 70
> 
> ...



Tenga cuidado al usar esos 70, digamos que es como un DNI, un rastro que dejan algunos. Pero hay muchos actores en el mercado.

Se tienen que dar ciertas pautas para saber si es el movimiento correcto.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 May 2012)

Visto lo visto bajo la entrada a 0,05 €, sin stop loss, ya que tengo otra orden a 0€ de 1.000.000 de acciones. Cuando me entre prometo hacer una KDD en el edificio de castellana con todos los del hilo, le dejaremos los preparativos al PIRATA que es el que ha demostrado estar mas loco de todos. A Claca lo dejaremos entrar para que le tire los trastos a la señorita Silenciosa.

Pero os quiero a todos con corbatas verdes eh!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (17 May 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> cuando vamos a por los 10.700?? ienso:ienso:



10700 objetivo posible del rebote en 7500 y posible es posible no seguro 

MV no arriesgo su platita porque a medida que rebotabamos se veia que no sucederia , sin embargo si que arriesgo con los cortos 8900 y cuando MV invierte mejor sera que no este en el lado opuesto amijo .

MV no es un inversoh sofisticaro que usa inteligencia artificil , el uso la inteligencia natural


----------



## Ajetreo (17 May 2012)

FranR el BBVA se nos va.......


----------



## ghkghk (17 May 2012)

Mi pregunta es... ¿quién compra Bankia? En serio. ¿Cómo no hay una subasta de volatilidad por un 18% de diferencia entre las posiciones?


----------



## FranR (17 May 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> FranR el BBVA se nos va.......



Espero que la entrada de los consejeros de BBVA no sea un anticipo de comerse el marrón.

Esas BBVA las mantengo y posiblemente amplíe en este soporte (ya lo se, estoy piramidando :


----------



## burbubolsa (17 May 2012)

Increíble cómo va rozando en el movimiento la línea de 2 sigmas, sin penetrarla.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 May 2012)

MV es un inversoh que juega con margenes de 1000 puntos arriba o abajo.
MV es un inversoh que con solo un triangulo roto es capaz de ganar platica de la buena.
MV es un inversoh que postea en burbuja.info como tladel peruano, pero en realidad es el gestor de Citadel Advisors para España, Portugal y Andorra.
MV es un inversoh que logro batir al euro, al estilo Soros, solo que el lo hizo con una moneda de un euro y una batidora.


----------



## tonuel (17 May 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Mi pregunta es... ¿quién compra Bankia? En serio. ¿Cómo no hay una subasta de volatilidad por un 18% de diferencia entre las posiciones?



no se quien la compra con R4... pero posis si que hay... (parece una maquinita...) :: :: ::


----------



## The Hellion (17 May 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Visto lo visto bajo la entrada a 0,05 €, sin stop loss, ya que tengo otra orden a 0€ de 1.000.000 de acciones. Cuando me entre prometo hacer una KDD en el edificio de castellana con todos los del hilo, le dejaremos los preparativos al PIRATA que es el que ha demostrado estar mas loco de todos. A Claca lo dejaremos entrar para que le tire los trastos a la señorita Silenciosa.
> 
> Pero os quiero a todos con corbatas verdes eh!!!!!!!!!!!



Claca (y su equipo de analistas)







Challenge accepted


----------



## Pepitoria (17 May 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Mi pregunta es... ¿quién compra Bankia? En serio. ¿Cómo no hay una subasta de volatilidad por un 18% de diferencia entre las posiciones?



La tenían que sacar ya del índice, pero no le interesará a la castuza rezagada hasta que no coloquen todo el papel. España es así.

Quien quiera comprar ese mierdo, pues que sepa que es una empresa quebrada y lo único que le espera es algún calentón de subida pero el tono general es de liquidación total...

como gamesa, prisa,...


----------



## FranR (17 May 2012)

tonuel dijo:


> no se quien la compra con R4... pero posis si que hay... (parece una maquinita...) :: :: ::



Ojo con lo que he dicho arriba, si BBVA (que no está tan mal como el resto) entra a por ella. Alguno se va a forrar.

Lo mismo están entrando gente grande de tapadillo.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 May 2012)

Al ritmo que llevan, tendran que salir del ibex, por exceso de autocartera.

Bankia compr millones de acciones durante su nacionalizacin para evitar el derrumbe - Cotizalia.com


----------



## Burbujilimo (17 May 2012)

BKT en el soporte de los 3 leuros... 

Ya tengo mucho porcentaje de exposición en largos, no voy a piramidar, pero tentaciones tengo.


----------



## tonuel (17 May 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Al ritmo que llevan, tendran que salir del ibex, por exceso de autocartera.
> 
> Bankia compr millones de acciones durante su nacionalizacin para evitar el derrumbe - Cotizalia.com




éso ya pasó... los dias posteriores fue el principal vendedor... 8:

y así van... en caída libre... ::


Saludos )


----------



## pipoapipo (17 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Ojo con lo que he dicho arriba, si BBVA (que no está tan mal como el resto) entra a por ella. Alguno se va a forrar.
> 
> Lo mismo están entrando gente grande de tapadillo.



pero aunq BBVA se quede con ella, tb les conviene llevar el valor a minimos, recuerde q ahora mismo bankia no es de nadie :: y total, el españolito no tiene sangre y no le va a importar no recuperar la totalidad de los 7000 millones :´(

nos salvan los americanos o la hostia de hoy va a ser homerica


----------



## FranR (17 May 2012)

El deber me llama, una rubia muy fresca pregunta por mí.







!AL AGUA PATOSSS!

Suerte y a ver si hacen su trabajo (los grandotes)


----------



## Tio Masclet (17 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> 10700 objetivo posible del rebote en 7500 y posible es posible no seguro
> 
> MV no arriesgo su platita porque a medida que rebotabamos se veia que no sucederia , sin embargo si que arriesgo con los cortos 8900 y cuando MV invierte mejor sera que no este en el lado opuesto amijo .
> 
> MV no es un inversoh sofisticaro que usa inteligencia artificil , el uso la inteligencia natural



MV, tengo que reconocerle que es usted el crack más grande que habita en este hilo.
Sinceramente no se tenía que morir nunca.
No va de coña, me alegra el día con el papel que representa.
Aunque sé que usted no lo necesita, no se desanime por lo que aquí le dicen.
no cambie ni se vaya de aquí.


----------



## burbubolsa (17 May 2012)

tonuel dijo:


> no se quien la compra con R4... pero posis si que hay... (parece una maquinita...) :: :: ::



Yo sé quien compra... autocartera para convertir preferentes en acciones. Así los clientes no tienen que pasar por el secundario, jeje.


----------



## Claca (17 May 2012)

El gráfico de BANKIA:


----------



## tonuel (17 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> El deber me llama, una rubia muy fresca pregunta por mí.
> 
> !AL AGUA PATOSSS!
> 
> Suerte y a ver si hacen su trabajo (los grandotes)




venga... que empiece la volatilidad...!!! que me aburro...!!! ) ) )



da igual para donde... :XX:

Saludos :XX:


----------



## tonuel (17 May 2012)

Claca dijo:


> El gráfico de BANKIA




estoy por enmarcarlo y colgarlo en el ascensor... :: :: ::



Saludos


----------



## pollastre (17 May 2012)

pe-pe-pero si aún no son ni las 12 .... 

Dios mío, me ha derrotado Ud.... :cook:




FranR dijo:


> El deber me llama, una rubia muy fresca pregunta por mí.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## spheratu (17 May 2012)

tonuel dijo:


> venga... que empiece la volatilidad...!!! que me aburro...!!! ) ) )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En cuanto bankia pare de sangrar,ibex parriba.


----------



## pipoapipo (17 May 2012)

Toni Cantó: "A ustedes les importan más los votos que los ciudadanos" 16-05-2012 - YouTube

otro q si llegara a tocar poder, seria de la castuza, pero bueno......... es bonito oir algo sensato


----------



## Pepitoria (17 May 2012)

Claca dijo:


> El gráfico de BANKIA:



¿habrá todavía pillados del gap de febrero?

Apuesto a que sí,...y viven en ataudes


----------



## Tio Masclet (17 May 2012)

Parec que lo de BANKIA va rapidito, va por el -22.


----------



## TenienteDan (17 May 2012)

Bankia -22%.... :8::8::8::8:


----------



## Arminio_borrado (17 May 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> *A este ritmo el lunes las tienes a 1 pavo.*



Oiga, Janus, le juro que lo que le decía ayer de bankia a 1 pavo el lunes lo decía de coña.

Pero a ver si al final os voy a acabar diciendo lo de siyaoslodeciayo :XX:.

Por cierto, en cuanto a los CPDs de Telefónica, decirles que conozco los de Julian Camarillo bastante bien. Y tengo que reconocer que según leía ciertas cosas, me entraba la risa tonta. A alguno le mandaba ahí a echar un vistazo. Iban a descubrir un nuevo mundo paralelo :XX:.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (17 May 2012)

Bankia -22,84%

¿Sentirá cierto rubor Rato? ¿O el Bde? ¿O la Cnmv? ¿O en este país nadie responde de nada?


----------



## Burbujilimo (17 May 2012)

Bankia perdiendo un 23% HOY...

Parece que quiera llegar a 1 euro esta semana...


----------



## muertoviviente (17 May 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> MV es un inversoh que juega con margenes de 1000 puntos arriba o abajo.
> MV es un inversoh que con solo un triangulo roto es capaz de ganar platica de la buena.
> MV es un inversoh que postea en burbuja.info como tladel peruano, pero en realidad es el gestor de Citadel Advisors para España, Portugal y Andorra.
> MV es un inversoh que logro batir al euro, al estilo Soros, solo que el lo hizo con una moneda de un euro y una batidora.



si que bati al euro pero con una licuadora , cabron


----------



## Tio Masclet (17 May 2012)

Bankia: -24%.


----------



## Tio Masclet (17 May 2012)

Aquí no da tiempo para actualizar los datos, -25,56%.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (17 May 2012)

-25,56% Bankia


----------



## aitor33 (17 May 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Visto lo visto bajo la entrada a 0,05 €, sin stop loss, ya que tengo otra orden a 0€ de 1.000.000 de acciones. Cuando me entre prometo hacer una KDD en el edificio de castellana con todos los del hilo, le dejaremos los preparativos al PIRATA que es el que ha demostrado estar mas loco de todos. A Claca lo dejaremos entrar para que le tire los trastos a la señorita Silenciosa.
> 
> Pero os quiero a todos con corbatas verdes eh!!!!!!!!!!!



i Qué igual le entra la orden hoy !!!!


----------



## pipoapipo (17 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> si que bati al euro pero con una licuadora , cabron



vaya vaya, parece ser q chinito ha descubierto a la persona tras el personaje

desde luego, lo de este foro da miedo ::


----------



## Garrafone (17 May 2012)

Parece esto la NASA , Ignition sequence start


----------



## Pepitoria (17 May 2012)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Parec que lo de BANKIA va rapidito, va por el -22.


----------



## tonuel (17 May 2012)

bankia suspendida de cotización... :XX: :XX: :XX:


joder... lo he vivido en directo... a 1,23... ) ) )


Saludos )


----------



## Pepitoria (17 May 2012)

tonuel dijo:


> suspendida... :XX: :XX: :XX:



escupida..lefada....y tirada al fregadero


----------



## Tio Masclet (17 May 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Bankia perdiendo un 23% HOY...
> 
> Parece que quiera llegar a 1 euro esta semana...



Si le dan yiempo, hasta lo consigue hoy.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (17 May 2012)

Que rabia, y pensar que iba a hacer una estrategia de pares corto en Bankia, largo en SAN, corto en TEF y largo en Viscofán. Tenía puesta orden de venta el día antes de la caída bestial de las acciones hace un mes, y por un % mínimo de variación no se vendieron...

En vez de haber perdido un montón de dinero estaría ganando hoy 6 mil euros, más lo de los días anteriores.


----------



## tonuel (17 May 2012)

tonuel dijo:


> bankia suspendida de cotización... :XX: :XX: :XX:
> 
> 
> joder... lo he vivido en directo... a 1,23... ) ) )
> ...



coño... ahora vuelve... por un momento habían desaparecido las posis... como en la subasta... :XX: :XX: :XX:


y sigue para bingo... )


por un momento señorehs... por un momento... me pareció ver un -29%... )


Saludos :Baile:


----------



## Tio Masclet (17 May 2012)

tonuel dijo:


> banki suspendida de cotización... :XX: :XX: :XX:
> 
> 
> joder... lo he vivido en directo... a 1,23... ) ) )
> ...



¿seguro?, habrá sido un momento, yo en bankinter la veo cotizando.


----------



## pipoapipo (17 May 2012)

mama tengo miedo :´(


----------



## muertoviviente (17 May 2012)

pobre señol franr y señol MM ya les adverti que no vayan contra la tendencia ayer en el sp500 y hoy en el ibex :ouch:

el ibex a roto el lateral 6750-7200 asi que su objetivo es el 6300 y aun puede dilatar la caida algo mas y otras cosas mas tambien puede dilatar :fiufiu:

por aqui uno dijo que MV es un pesao pero porque tiene que advertir a las gacelillas y aunque las cosas estan clarisimas por TECNICO , se empeñan en que to tie que ser sofisticaro porque la borsa es asin ::


----------



## Pepitoria (17 May 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Que rabia, y pensar que iba a hacer una estrategia de pares corto en Bankia, largo en SAN, corto en TEF y largo en Viscofán. Tenía puesta orden de venta el día antes de la caída bestial de las acciones hace un mes, y por un % mínimo de variación no se vendieron...
> 
> En vez de haber perdido un montón de dinero estaría ganando hoy 6 mil euros, más lo de los días anteriores.



Piense al revés. Pudo haber sido peor si se hubiera puesto largo en Bankia pensando "Egto no cae mág!!, me forro comprando aora con esta caida"


----------



## mutiko (17 May 2012)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Bankia -22%.... :8::8::8::8:



A este paso va a llegar al 0... y lo va a perforar ::


----------



## ghkghk (17 May 2012)

-27,13%... En breve vemos desaparecer un miembro del Ibex... Ebro, ¡a calentar!

De todas formas, quien entre ahora en Bankia le saca un 10% antes del cierre.


----------



## Burbujilimo (17 May 2012)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Si le dan yiempo, hasta lo consigue hoy.



¿¿Esto es lo que se llama caida libre no??

Como gacelilla novata es a la primera a la que asisto.


----------



## Ajetreo (17 May 2012)

Voy a comprar bbvas, es que se me va la mano


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (17 May 2012)

Ya está cerquita, ya está cerquita..(el ibex digo)


----------



## muertoviviente (17 May 2012)

MV advirtio que esto va pabajo , ayer cargo cortos en 6620 .

no vayan contra la tendencia no vayan contra MV :ouch:


----------



## roygbiv (17 May 2012)

Argh. ¿No hay ninguna forma de ponerse corto en Bankia en Renta 4?


----------



## tonuel (17 May 2012)

jojojo... otra vez en subasta... :XX:


----------



## pipoapipo (17 May 2012)

q decia bertok acerca del panico? pues debe ser esto la plasmacion real de la definicion........ o aguanta el S&P o lo de hoy sera el "jueves negro" y no lo digo por pandoro


----------



## Mr. Brightside (17 May 2012)

La bolsa está arruinando a medio país.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (17 May 2012)

A todo esto Popular -7,26%.


----------



## Pepitoria (17 May 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Voy a comprar bbvas, es que se me va la mano



¿Usted no aprendió?


----------



## Pepe Broz (17 May 2012)

Los 6400 ya están aquí...

Hay alguna noticia MÁS en tema bancos para estos bajadones?


----------



## Tio Masclet (17 May 2012)

Aquí no da tiempo a cantar nada, mientras escribo cuatro palabras -28,28.
Creo que se acerca el momento de comprar entre cuatro del foro BANKIA.
Seguro que lo enderezábamos (con el dinero del país), y al final, si no lo conseguíamos, seguro que al menos salíamos ·forraos".
¿nos animamos a poner 1.000 euritos cada uno y la opamos?


----------



## muertoviviente (17 May 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> La bolsa está arruinando a medio país.



amijo todo es cuestion de estar en el lado correcto


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (17 May 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Versión de largo plazo y de corto plazo para el ibex:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A ver si se cumple el yalodeciaismo


----------



## ghkghk (17 May 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> La bolsa está arruinando a medio país.





Otro 48% tiene ahorros en inmuebles... Y luego el 2% restante son Bertok y su guerrilla repartidos por la península.


----------



## Pepitoria (17 May 2012)

Y se vuelve a cumplir la máxima que mejor mirar las gráficas que escuchar las noticias del país.

Bankia está caput, muerta, hundida,...lo único que le queda es arrastrarse por un mercado secundario sin liquidez durante años (o menos) *porque no hay gente con pasta que la respalde*, desplumando a las ingenuas gacelillas durante su tortura.


----------



## AssGaper (17 May 2012)

Caballeros, entramos a no a velocidad de la luz, si no a velocidad absurda!!! Velocidad para los infiernos !! ajaja


----------



## Burbujilimo (17 May 2012)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Aquí no da tiempo a cantar nada, mientras escribo cuatro palabras -28,28.
> Creo que se acerca el momento de comprar entre cuatro del foro BANKIA.
> Seguro que lo enderezábamos (con el dinero del país), y al final, si no lo conseguíamos, seguro que al menos salíamos ·forraos".
> ¿nos animamos a poner 1.000 euritos cada uno y la opamos?



Yo voy a ir poniendo orden de compra como chinito, a 0,01€ , 100 acciones, no pensaba arriesgar mucho más ahí.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (17 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> MV advirtio que esto va pabajo , ayer cargo cortos en 6620 .
> 
> no vayan contra la tendencia no vayan contra MV :ouch:



yo te sigo ) ..qué cabroncillo eres jeje


----------



## Garrafone (17 May 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Y se vuelve a cumplir la máxima que mejor mirar las gráficas que escuchar las noticias del país.
> 
> Bankia está caput, muerta, hundida,...lo único que le queda es arrastrarse por un mercado secundario sin liquidez durante años (o menos) *porque no hay gente con pasta que la respalde*, *desplumando a las ingenuas gacelillas* durante su tortura.



http://www.forocoches.com/foro/showthread.php?t=2740751&highlight=bankia


----------



## tonuel (17 May 2012)

Pepe Broz dijo:


> Los 6400 ya están aquí...
> 
> Hay alguna noticia MÁS en tema bancos para estos bajadones?



"Cristiano tiene que ser Balon de Oro" - MARCA.com


----------



## Pepitoria (17 May 2012)

Garrafone dijo:


> http://www.forocoches.com/foro/showthread.php?t=2740751&highlight=bankia



Mierda,, no me deja leer el contenido...postealo aquí , please


----------



## muertoviviente (17 May 2012)

se que muchos creen que MV es un troll y si MV pasa el rato trolleando pero no se juega con los dineros de los demas , porque se que muchos siguen mis estrategias que humildemente dire fueron precisas y ganadoras a mas no poder :rolleye:

ahora les digo que el momento de comprar se acerca , esten atentos porque pronto MV cambiara sus cortos por largos en el ibex


----------



## pipoapipo (17 May 2012)

en cualquier momento nos sorprenden con un "por problemas tecnicos se suspende la cotizacion en la bolsa de madrid"

mamma mia...... q aguante el Vender Todo de MM o lo de hoy sera antologico


----------



## mutiko (17 May 2012)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Aquí no da tiempo a cantar nada, mientras escribo cuatro palabras -28,28.
> Creo que se acerca el momento de comprar entre cuatro del foro BANKIA.
> Seguro que lo enderezábamos (con el dinero del país), y al final, si no lo conseguíamos, seguro que al menos salíamos ·forraos".
> ¿nos animamos a poner 1.000 euritos cada uno y la opamos?



Va, mejor vamos a medias, yo pongo un centimo, ponga Vd. el otro centimo y nos la llevamos.


----------



## Pepitoria (17 May 2012)

Mientras tanto en el mundo de fantasía castuza....

Pajín tacha al Gobierno de especulador de los derechos concesionarios del agua - elEconomista.es

Entregan un diccionario a Wert para que hable con propiedad - elEconomista.es


----------



## muertoviviente (17 May 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> en cualquier momento nos sorprenden con un "por problemas tecnicos se suspende la cotizacion en la bolsa de madrid"
> 
> mamma mia...... q aguante el Vender Todo de MM o lo de hoy sera antologico



a los gashegos les falta la malicia de los anglos , si lo hacen largo con un par


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (17 May 2012)

A qué no en mucho tiempo, vemos al POP en 1,06 € (otro que sigue a la otra jeje)


----------



## Garrafone (17 May 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Mierda,, no me deja leer el contenido...postealo aquí , please





> 09-may-2012, 18:09
> 
> He metido 10.000 euros a Bankia a 2,13 €/A. Me voy a comer un OWNED?
> 
> ...



Algunas respuestas son:



> Vas a ganar tanto dinero que Botin te va a llamar para felicitarte las navidades.





> €/a?
> euro/accion se entiende no? yo tambien lo haria.


----------



## tonuel (17 May 2012)

ya vuelve bankia de la subasta de volatilidad...


es el momento de comprar gacelas mias... inocho:


----------



## Pepitoria (17 May 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> A qué no en mucho tiempo, vemos al POP en 1,06 € (otro que sigue a la otra jeje)



Aún recuerdo la inversión de un familiar de Silenciosa...

las farolas son tan largas


----------



## Mr. Brightside (17 May 2012)

Estamos viviendo momentos interesantes.

No es el momento que nos gustaría vivir si pudiésemos elegir, pero al menos es histórico.


----------



## muertoviviente (17 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> se que muchos creen que MV es un troll y si MV pasa el rato trolleando pero no se juega con los dineros de los demas , porque se que muchos siguen mis estrategias que humildemente dire fueron precisas y ganadoras a mas no poder :rolleye:
> 
> ahora les digo que el momento de comprar se acerca , esten atentos porque pronto MV cambiara sus cortos por largos en el ibex



::


----------



## Lem (17 May 2012)

el Euro está rompiendo por abajo...


----------



## AssGaper (17 May 2012)

el que se haya situado a cortos en Bankia, HA TRIUNFADO en mayúsculas.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (17 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ::



Encima no te autocites sin motivo.


----------



## Pindik87 (17 May 2012)

Jajaja Cárpatos:



> Les pido disculpas, pero es tal el nivel de correos que estoy recibiendo, dada la situación económica, que me es absolutamente imposible contestarlos. No lo entiendan como un gesto feo, sino de imposibilidad física. Además, quisiera dejar claro que no veo ninguna posibilidad de corralito interno, que es el 50% de los correos. Ya sé que hay gente diciendo que sí, incluso algunos anglosajones parece que hasta disfruten, pero técnicamente lo veo imposible, lo digo así de claro. Vuelvo a repetir que perdón por no contestar.


----------



## muertoviviente (17 May 2012)

Lem dijo:


> el Euro está rompiendo por abajo...



1,25-1,26 es su objetivo ahi empezaran a cerrar las posis cortas , como todo puede dilatar un poco mas :fiufiu:


----------



## Pepitoria (17 May 2012)

Garrafone dijo:


> Algunas respuestas son:


----------



## Caída a Plomo (17 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> se que muchos creen que MV es un troll y si MV pasa el rato trolleando pero no se juega con los dineros de los demas , porque se que muchos siguen mis estrategias que humildemente dire fueron precisas y ganadoras a mas no poder :rolleye:
> 
> ahora les digo que el momento de comprar se acerca , esten atentos porque pronto MV cambiara sus cortos por largos en el ibex



No participo en este hilo aunque suelo asomarme a él. Le diré que he seguido atento sus predicciones porque hasta ahora coincidían con mi visión extremadamente bajista, pero......

¿Pronto largos????? : por favor, estoy esperando el apocalipsis, lo deseo. Quiero ver el Ibex arrastrándose como una babosa durante mucho tiempo. Quiero ver guano, pero guano de verdad, una inmensa montaña de estiercol sobre todo este tinglado.

¿No ve un 3500 para el Ibex? esa es mi meta. Dígame que sí


----------



## muertoviviente (17 May 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Encima no te autocites sin motivo.



el mensaje de MV debe llegar a todos porque es el camino la verdad y la vida


----------



## spheratu (17 May 2012)

Caída a Plomo dijo:


> No participo en este hilo aunque suelo asomarme a él. Le diré que he seguido atento sus predicciones porque hasta ahora coincidían con mi visión extremadamente bajista, pero......
> 
> ¿Pronto largos????? : por favor, estoy esperando el apocalipsis, lo deseo. Quiero ver el Ibex arrastrándose como una babosa durante mucho tiempo. Quiero ver guano, pero guano de verdad, una inmensa montaña de estiercol sobre todo este tinglado.
> 
> ¿No ve un 3500 para el Ibex? esa es mi meta. Dígame que sí



En las caidas siempre hay rebotes.


----------



## tonuel (17 May 2012)

tonuel dijo:


> ya vuelve bankia de la subasta de volatilidad...
> 
> 
> es el momento de comprar gacelas mias... inocho:




otra vez... vaya dia... ahora p'arriba... :ouch:


----------



## Pepitoria (17 May 2012)

*MOTHER OF GOD*

¿Corralito en Grecia? Limitada la retirada de efectivo a 50 euros, según la CNBC - elEconomista.es


----------



## Tio Masclet (17 May 2012)

Bromas aparte, menuda putada les han hecho a mucha gente normal con lo de Bankia. A la cantidad de gente que engancharon con su salida a bolsa que compraron sus 1.000 acciones.

Que HDLGP.


----------



## Ajetreo (17 May 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿Usted no aprendió?



Si, comprar con el pánico y vender con la euforia y este era el momento del pánico. Puede que tengamos más pero este era uno. 
Tampoco metí mucho :|


----------



## Claca (17 May 2012)

Pindik87 dijo:


> Jajaja Cárpatos:



Estamos en niveles de pánico superiores a los de marzo de 2009, pero vamos, de calle. De aquí va a salir algo bonito, porque la caída ya está desarrollada y las noticias empiezan a aparecer. Con paciencia y lágrimas se forjará una buenísima oportunidad para entrar, nos dirán locos por querer comprar, y esa es la mejor señal de todas.


----------



## Pepitoria (17 May 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Estamos en niveles de pánico superiores a los de marzo de 2009, pero vamos, de calle. De aquí va a salir algo bonito, porque la caída ya está desarrollada y las noticias empiezan a aparecer. Con paciencia y lágrimas se forjará una buenísima oportunidad para entrar, nos dirán locos por querer comprar, y esa es la mejor señal de todas.



Al ibex le queda muuuuuucho tiempo para que se dé eso...


----------



## burbufilia (17 May 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Estamos viviendo momentos interesantes.
> 
> No es el momento que nos gustaría vivir si pudiésemos elegir, pero al menos es histórico.



Como se suele decir en guerra, "hasta los cojones estoy de momentos históricos"


----------



## Lem (17 May 2012)

y pensar que ayer me echaron (con pérdidas) de los cortos que le tenía a POP desde hacía dos días.


----------



## mutiko (17 May 2012)

Igual el MV tiene razon y todo :8: creo por hacia los 6350 pasa el fibo de toda la subida desde los minimos historicos del ibex hasta los maximos historicos. Digo yo que algo de juego tendra que dar...


----------



## tonuel (17 May 2012)

que jartá de palomitas cojones...!!! :vomito:

venga... que ya parece que recupera... inocho:


----------



## muertoviviente (17 May 2012)

Caída a Plomo dijo:


> No participo en este hilo aunque suelo asomarme a él. Le diré que he seguido atento sus predicciones porque hasta ahora coincidían con mi visión extremadamente bajista, pero......
> 
> ¿Pronto largos????? : por favor, estoy esperando el apocalipsis, lo deseo. Quiero ver el Ibex arrastrándose como una babosa durante mucho tiempo. Quiero ver guano, pero guano de verdad, una inmensa montaña de estiercol sobre todo este tinglado.
> 
> ¿No ve un 3500 para el Ibex? esa es mi meta. Dígame que sí



analizando por TECNICO los indices , no solo el ibex llego a la conclusion de que un reboton esta proximo 

por el lado fundamentalista le dire que los politicos no se van a quedar de brazos cruzados mientras esto se hunde , pronto tendremos medidas y gordas , aunque solo sea para estar listos en caso se produjese la salida de grecia del euro .

no digo que entonces la crisis se habra acabado , solo que se aplazara el mad max que muchos esperan .

los gringos se acercan a su objetivo la MM200 , estocastico en diario sobrevendido y en semanal llegando a lo mas bajo , 6700 zona de rebote rota para expulsar a las gacelas nos vamos un poco mas pabajo y reboton


----------



## FranR (17 May 2012)

Que bárbaro, me ha llegado un mensaje al móvil pensando que era otra rubia. Y resulta que me ha entrado orden a 4.75!!!

Han soltado a los 64xx, estaba claro que la volatilidad iba a ser enorme. Y esta tarde habla el Rompuy...vamos a estar entretenidos. 400 puntos entre mínimos y máximos, apuesto por ello.

Vuelvo a remojo.


----------



## Burbujilimo (17 May 2012)

Lem dijo:


> y pensar que ayer me echaron (con pérdidas) de los cortos que le tenía a POP desde hacía dos días.



A mi me echaron igual el viernes pasado...


----------



## Lem (17 May 2012)

como resiste *FCC* la condenada...


----------



## Arminio_borrado (17 May 2012)

mutiko dijo:


> Igual el MV tiene razon y todo :8: creo por hacia los 6350 pasa el fibo de toda la subida desde los minimos historicos del ibex hasta los maximos historicos. Digo yo que algo de juego tendra que dar...



El MV siempre tiene razón. 

Alguien que afirma que el ibex lleva una tendencia cortilarga y que lo que hay que hacer es abrir cfds con posición larguicorta, nunca puede estar equivocado.


----------



## burbubolsa (17 May 2012)

Dead cat bounce.

Si Bankia ha parado de bajar es porque ya no hay más clientes descontentos con sus preferentes. Corto me temo que solo están los que tienen potestad de llevar a los gestores de Bankia a juicio, porque si no, no me explico cómo no termina esto en tribunales.


----------



## Claca (17 May 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Al ibex le queda muuuuuucho tiempo para que se dé eso...



Yo no me mojo, ya que no tengo ni idea del cuándo, pero no veo de forma inmediata peligro de corralito y cambio a la neopeseta, sino el tan necesario miedo para que las reformas que quieren enchufarnos por el culo se instalen con toda docilidad y complacencia por nuestra parte. Sea cuando sea eso, veo al IBEX reaccionando bien en ese escenario.


----------



## muertoviviente (17 May 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> El MV siempre tiene razón.
> 
> Alguien que afirma que el ibex lleva una tendencia cortilarga y que lo que hay que hacer es abrir cfds con posición larguicorta, nunca puede estar equivocado.



corto en 8900 y se vacilaron de servidor 

corto desde ayer en 6620 aguantando sin ningun temor que lo llevaran a los 6750 con un par :rolleye:


----------



## ghkghk (17 May 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> -27,13%... En breve vemos desaparecer un miembro del Ibex... Ebro, ¡a calentar!
> 
> De todas formas, quien entre ahora en Bankia le saca un 10% antes del cierre.




Si alguien me ha hecho caso (señores, obviamente no la iban a dejar caer más de un 30%) que coja su 10% y corra.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (17 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> analizando por TECNICO los indices , no solo el ibex llego a la conclusion de que un reboton esta proximo
> 
> por el lado fundamentalista le dire que los politicos no se van a quedar de brazos cruzados mientras esto se hunde , pronto tendremos medidas y gordas , aunque solo sea para estar listos en caso se produjese la salida de grecia del euro .
> 
> ...



jejeje...eres el puto amo jeje


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (17 May 2012)

Creo que Rato está contratando los servicios de Rangers de Texas para custodiar sus casas..


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 May 2012)

No falla es escribir 23490234712390 paginas por minuto y los cortos ser la mejor opcion para ganar dinero.


----------



## Lem (17 May 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> A mi me echaron igual el viernes pasado...



mi pésame.

también me han echado de SAN de un minicorto cuando estaba remontando antes de romper por abajo ::


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (17 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> corto en 8900 y se vacilaron de servidor
> 
> corto desde ayer en 6620 aguantando sin ningun temor que lo llevaran a los 6750 con un par :rolleye:



¿Hasta dónde vamos a caer?

¿Llegaremos a los 6.250?


----------



## ghkghk (17 May 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> No falla es escribir 23490234712390 paginas por minuto y los cortos ser la mejor opcion para ganar dinero.




Acción--- reacción. 

≠

Reacción--- acción.


----------



## ramontxu (17 May 2012)

Je,je. Hacia las 12:20 he escuchado a Paul Mielgo en Intereconomía que habíamos tocado los 6500. Desde los 12000 de hace unos años andábamos bacilando con pepin en el eleconomista. ¡Gustazo hoigan...!.
Os he visto un gráfico de Bankia en caida libre unas páginas atrás y he decidido no guardar las palomitas...


----------



## Garrafone (17 May 2012)

Calentito desde fc, inversoh típico de bankia

https://twitter.com/#!/RAFAMORATETE/status/199848261308256256


----------



## tonuel (17 May 2012)

breaking nius... Jubilados quemando las sucursales de bankia... ) ) )


----------



## muertoviviente (17 May 2012)

Preguntegi Dudagoitia dijo:


> ¿Hasta dónde vamos a caer?
> 
> ¿Llegaremos a los 6.250?



6260 es la cifra exacta pero probablemente dilatemos algo mi apuesta es el 6100 

de todas maneras lo suyo es cargar largos cuando los gringos toquen la 
MM200 en aprox 1280 8:

el movimiento deberia ser gordo asi que no se ande con stops pegaditos , ponga un stop generoso


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (17 May 2012)

vengo a recojer el owned por lo de los 9000 del ibex.

lo del ibex no hay por donde cojerlo, pareciera que alguien esta haciendo sells a mansalva, ya sea por que necesita liquidez o porque deshacen posiciones.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (17 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> 6260 es la cifra exacta pero probablemente dilatemos algo mi apuesta es el 6100
> 
> de todas maneras lo suyo es cargar largos cuando los gringos toquen la
> MM200 en aprox 1280 8:
> ...



jejeje :XX::XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (17 May 2012)

Garrafone dijo:


> Calentito desde fc, inversoh típico de bankia
> 
> https://twitter.com/#!/RAFAMORATETE/status/199848261308256256



Jo jo

ese post es del 8 de Mayo. 







Lo mejor del pavo es que pide explicaciones...es como dejar tu dinero al vecino del tercero


----------



## tonuel (17 May 2012)

Hoy lo vendo todo y me voy a las montañas... :´( :´( :´(


----------



## sirpask (17 May 2012)

Otra vez he pecado de novato... por no querer perder 400 euros... ahora voy perdiendo 2000.

Lo tengo casi decidido... voy a dejar de jugar en la bolsa y me voy a comprar una bicicleta electrica con lo poco que me queda...

Mierda de Iberdrolas...


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (17 May 2012)

Va a estar disputadillo el final entre Bankia y Pop, que viene muy fuerte desde atrás


----------



## tonuel (17 May 2012)

sirpask dijo:


> Otra vez he pecado de novato... por no querer perder 400 euros... ahora voy perdiendo 2000.
> 
> Lo tengo casi decidido... voy a dejar de jugar en la bolsa y me voy a comprar una bicicleta electrica con lo poco que me queda...
> 
> Mierda de Iberdrolas...



el dinero va y viene... 8:


¿y lo que nos reimos...?


----------



## burbufilia (17 May 2012)

Mañana TEF reparte dividendos, o sea que hay que añadir un -1% al índice pa' mañana


----------



## Pepitoria (17 May 2012)

Hoy hay muchas miradas en Bankia y otros bancos. Tal vez dentro de unos días le venga un subidón pero la cotización sólo va a apuntar a un sitio


----------



## carmoro (17 May 2012)

Soy un ignorante de esto, así que he desempolvado mi "Analisis técnico de los mercados financieros" de Murphy y en una lectura rápida (3 minutos +/-) he llegado a las siguientes conclusiones.:

- que un valor haga lo contrario de lo que esta haciendo es muuucho mas improbable que que siga haciendo lo mismo 
- solo se opera, por lo tanto a favor de la tendencia. Hacer lo contrario es la forma más rápida de arruinarse.
-solo se opera en la confirmación de las figuras.
-El ibex está en tendencia bajista en cualquier periodo de tiempo que se contemple.

Conclusiones:

1.- Si se opera por técnico, solo se entrará corto en rebotes. Hacerlo en desplomes es como querer asir un cuchillo que cae.
2.- Si se opera por fundamentales, lo mejor hubiera sido hacer las maletas y salir del pais hace muchos años. Bueno, en 1.- también.

Firmado:

Me Obvious


----------



## bmbnct (17 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> 1,25-1,26 es su objetivo ahi empezaran a cerrar las posis cortas , como todo puede dilatar un poco mas :fiufiu:



¿Hasta 1,20 por ejemplo? 
¿Tormenta perfecta en el euro? Buscará los 1,20 dólares antes de que vote Grecia


----------



## ghkghk (17 May 2012)

Ante la mirada lasciva de Pandoro







exigimos FREEDOM FOR PEPÓN!!!


----------



## LÁNGARO (17 May 2012)

Por lo menos mis Tr aguantan.... Pero Iag me estoy comiendo los mocos.
En Tr el día será cerca del 5 de junio.....


----------



## muertoviviente (17 May 2012)

bmbnct dijo:


> ¿Hasta 1,20 por ejemplo?
> ¿Tormenta perfecta en el euro? Buscará los 1,20 dólares antes de que vote Grecia



1,20 es un soportazo , improbable que vaya de golpe hasta ahi , antes tendria que aliviar la sobreventa de sus indicadores


----------



## sirpask (17 May 2012)

¿Aun se siguen comercializando los Ibex y MiniIbex Inversos? Por que quien haya confiado en este producto desde Enero.. se ha forrado.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 May 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> *mzmm *!!
> 
> :d





pipoapipo dijo:


> ein?
> 
> saque los algos de la boca para hablarme!!!!!











pollastre dijo:


> uh oh... que poco tacto... mira que no saberse los acrónimos inventados por el Sr. Guybrush...
> 
> Verá cuando se entere... últimamente está un poco quisquilloso. Algo de no sé qué historia con unos largos.... empezaba por doble "P", creo... era... ah, sí... "Pandoro Patriot", creo ::



doble P: P##o Pollastre ::



tonuel dijo:


> porque es lo normal... 8:



Ay me me da algo :XX:



mecir dijo:


> como funciona lo de la leyenda que hay debajo de cada nick? ...



El nick te lo pone Pandoro según como te portes....



chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Visto lo visto bajo la entrada a 0,05 €, sin stop loss, ya que tengo otra orden a 0€ de 1.000.000 de acciones. Cuando me entre prometo hacer una KDD en el edificio de castellana con todos los del hilo, le dejaremos los preparativos al PIRATA que es el que ha demostrado estar mas loco de todos. A Claca lo dejaremos entrar para que le tire los trastos a la señorita Silenciosa.
> 
> Pero os quiero a todos con corbatas verdes eh!!!!!!!!!!!



:XX: :XX: :XX:



tonuel dijo:


> "Cristiano tiene que ser Balon de Oro" - MARCA.com



:XX: :XX: :XX:

Me da algo!!!!

Joder, tengo tantas cosas que decir, tantas gráficas que postear, que bueno, las dejo para otro día y os enseño un gif de una chica que se puso corto en Bankia...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 May 2012)

Nationalized Spanish Bank Plummets On News Of Bank Run | ZeroHedge


----------



## sirpask (17 May 2012)

por cierto...Pollastre tienes que programar el algoritmo de la pelota muerta para el Ibex..

Tiras una pelota de goma desde un primer piso sobre una calle cuesta abajo y representas graficamente todos sus movimientos hasta que rueda y se la lleva por delante un camion.


----------



## energia01 (17 May 2012)

Modys parece que ha visto la luz, por si eramos pocos....

*La agencia de calificación Moody's ha anunciado esta mañana a la banca española que anunciará en las próximas 12 horas, tal y como marca la ley, una rebaja de su calificación crediticia que podría afectar a un máximo de 21 entidades. Según varias fuentes consultadas, el comunicado se hará público previsiblemente a las nueve de la noche.*

Al igual que Standard & Poor's hace dos semanas, la rebaja se produce de forma automática como consecuencia de la degradación de la deuda del Reino de España y no motivada por la dinámica de cada una de las entidades. Es una actuación parecida a la que ha hecho Moody's con los bancos italianos.
Entre los argumentos del recorte de calificación se encuentran las condiciones adversas a las que se enfrenta el negocio bancario en un entorno macroeconómico de recesión o el rápido deterioro que está sufriendo la mora. 

Además, desde hace meses las entidades no encuentran acceso a los mercados de capitales, aunque tengan solucionada su financiación gracias a la barra libre de liquidez.

La acción de Moody's es el resultado de un proceso iniciado en febrero de 2012, cuando decidió revisar la solvencia de todos los bancos europeos ante "el adverso y prolongado efecto de la crisis en la zona euro y el deterioro de los ráting de varios gobiernos europeos". El martes, Moody's rebajó la calificación a 26 bancos italianos, una decisión que no ha sentado precisamente bien en el sector y que han calificado de "irresponsable" dada la coyuntura actual.
La disminución de los ráting de los bancos españoles llega en un momento muy delicado, justo después de que el Gobierno haya anunciado la nacionalización parcial de Bankia y un nuevo decreto para exigir a las entidades un aumento de las provisiones ante posibles pérdidas en el sector inmobiliario. Además, Standard & Poor's ya asestó un duro golpe a las entidades españolas hace sólo dos semanas y dejó a varias de éstas en niveles de bono basura. Y de nuevo amenaza con pronunciarse de nuevo a finales de mes.

Los analistas de Moody's publicaron esta semana un informe en el que indican que los bancos españoles "son vulnerables ante la recesión y la continuada crisis inmobiliaria. Los créditos problemáticos y las pérdidas van a seguir creciendo, incluyendo categorías como los préstamos hipotecarios residenciales, los préstamos a las pymes y la financiación al consumo, segmentos que no cubre el reciente real decreto. La vulnerabilidad de los bancos ante estas condiciones adversas es uno de los factores en la revisión del ráting de muchos bancos españoles".


----------



## carvil (17 May 2012)

Bankia :8::8::8: me recuerda a Lehman Brothers :ouch:


Goldman Sachs está corto en deuda española :ouch:



Salu2


----------



## bmbnct (17 May 2012)




----------



## burbubolsa (17 May 2012)

energia01 dijo:


> Modys parece que ha visto la luz, por si eramos pocos....



Cualquier calificación a Bankia por encima de default va a resultar exagerada. Lo mismo con CAM, y tantas otras...


----------



## muertoviviente (17 May 2012)

bmbnct dijo:


>



llega ustec tarde y mal , este es el grafico bueno


----------



## sirpask (17 May 2012)

carvil dijo:


> Bankia :8::8::8: me recuerda a Lehman Brothers :ouch:
> 
> 
> Goldman Sachs está corto en deuda española :ouch:
> ...



*Lehman Brothers*
Ingresos Creciente US$ 59.003 mil millones (2007)
Beneficio de explotación Creciente US$ 6.013 mil millones (2007)
Beneficio neto Red Arrow Down.svg US$ 6.7 mil millones (2008)
Activos Creciente US$ 691.063 mil millones (2007)
Capital social Creciente US$ 22.490 mil millones (2007)
Empleados 26,200 (2008)


*Bankia*
Beneficio neto 440 millones (beneficio atribuido pro-forma) (2010)
Activos 328.099.000.000 €
Empleados 17.0005

*B. Santander*
Ingresos 
Creciente 44.300 millones de € (2011)1
Activos: 337.831 millones de € (2011)2

Beneficio neto 
Red Arrow Down.svg 5.351 millones de € (2011)3
Deuda: 1.537 millones de € en 20094 5

Empleados Red Arrow Down.svg 33.536 (2010)6


----------



## burbubolsa (17 May 2012)

Oro subiendo e índices en mínimos... esto sí es un sell off.


----------



## burbufilia (17 May 2012)

energia01 dijo:


> Modys parece que ha visto la luz, por si eramos pocos....
> 
> *La agencia de calificación Moody's ha anunciado esta mañana a la banca española que anunciará en las próximas 12 horas, tal y como marca la ley, una rebaja de su calificación crediticia que podría afectar a un máximo de 21 entidades. Según varias fuentes consultadas, el comunicado se hará público previsiblemente a las nueve de la noche.*



_
18/05/2012

Mortadelo's Press
09:01_

*Problemas técnicos en la apertura bursátil*
Tras no poder abrirse el periodo de subasta, un apagón bloquea la operativa bursátil en las bolsas españolas. Se abrirá una comisión de investigación que en el plazo de seis meses esclarecerá los hechos y pueda procederse, para entonces, a la reapertura de los mercados


----------



## pollastre (17 May 2012)

Llevan toda la sesión haciendo una distribución, que es una maravilla verla desplegada.

Va más allá del intradiario, hablamos de un trabajo de varias sesiones. "Alguienes" esperan caídas de cierta entidad en el futuro cercano, según parece.


----------



## pipoapipo (17 May 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Llevan toda la sesión haciendo una distribución, que es una maravilla verla desplegada.
> 
> Va más allá del intradiario, hablamos de un trabajo de varias sesiones. "Alguienes" esperan caídas de cierta entidad en el futuro cercano, según parece.




fap fap fap? :XX:


----------



## random8429 (17 May 2012)

Tengo dólares, el tipo de cambio se acerca a mi objetivo de 1,26. Si llegan al objetivo, qué hago, ¿Los aguanto un poco para ver por donde tira o cierro la operación?


----------



## muertoviviente (17 May 2012)

random8429 dijo:


> Tengo dólares, el tipo de cambio se acerca a mi objetivo de 1,26. Si llegan al objetivo, qué hago, ¿Los aguanto un poco para ver por donde tira o cierro la operación?



aguantelos pero ponga un stop que le proteja las plusvis


----------



## burbubolsa (17 May 2012)

Hoy a primera hora el NQ comenzó a cotizar por debajo de todos sus correlatores. Ahora mismo, EURCZK y USDCZK vuelven a situarse por debajo, a modo de reserva. De todas formas, si GS ejecuta greenshoe sobre FB, no esperaría grandes alegrías.


----------



## TIPOA (17 May 2012)

JODERRRRRRRRRRRRR, Esto es de Anuncio
SI HACES POP.... YA NO HAY STOP


joer, con el bote palomitas en la mano y con liquidez que vision del mundo se tiene ....:abajo:


----------



## pipoapipo (17 May 2012)

me parece a mi q a MM le han saltado el sell off...... o estan a poco poco de hacerlo

da panico meterse corto despues de la q ha caido, pero ahora mismo el DAX y el S&P tienen pinta de guanus horribilis incoming

aunq un reboton USA nos dejaria pandorizados, pero es q ni alli atraen a las gacelillas, estan todas esperando q cotice Caralibro


----------



## tonuel (17 May 2012)

Bankia otra vez a la carga... caminito del -30%... ) ) )


El telediario de hoy no me lo pierdo... :XX:


----------



## Lem (17 May 2012)

aúpa *FCC*... a ver si pasa de un +7 a un -7.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (17 May 2012)

Estoy muy próximo a dejarme llevar por el pánico y asumir pérdidas brutales.


----------



## tonuel (17 May 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Estoy muy próximo a dejarme llevar por el pánico y asumir pérdidas brutales.




aguante gacela.. 8:



algún dia llegarán los pastos berdes... inocho:


----------



## muertoviviente (17 May 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Estoy muy próximo a dejarme llevar por el pánico y asumir pérdidas brutales.



empieza a comprender lo que es quebrar el espiritu de los larguistas


----------



## Mr. Brightside (17 May 2012)

He aprendido la lección: siento respeto y asco por el comportamiento bursátil a partes iguales.


----------



## tonuel (17 May 2012)

Si MM ha comprado BBVAs no las venda usted ahora... sus nietos se lo agradecerán... 


Saludos


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 May 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Llevan toda la sesión haciendo una distribución, que es una maravilla verla desplegada.
> 
> Va más allá del intradiario, hablamos de un trabajo de varias sesiones. "Alguienes" esperan caídas de cierta entidad en el futuro cercano, según parece.



Alguienes, como que alguienes? yo soy uno de esos, usted las ve? maledeto, bueno pero usted no es una gacelilla precisamente. 

Nos divertimos o no nos divertimos? esto es una fiesta, bueno menos para los que pierden dinero, pero es lo que tiene este juego, que a veces se gana y otras se pierde. Empatar no se empata nunca.


----------



## muertoviviente (17 May 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> He aprendido la lección: siento respeto y asco por el comportamiento bursátil a partes iguales.



los que sabemos de bolsa hemos pasado por lo mismo , pero aprendimos porque todo se aprende con humildad


----------



## burbubolsa (17 May 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> aunq un reboton USA nos dejaria pandorizados, pero es q ni alli atraen a las gacelillas, estan todas esperando q cotice Caralibro



Rebote mañana a los postres, pero vamos, sin muchas alegrías y con más que probable realizaciones de beneficios a corto plazo.


----------



## pipoapipo (17 May 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> He aprendido la lección: siento respeto y asco por el comportamiento bursátil a partes iguales.



creanos, ahora es cuando no debe rendirse, miles de personas estan como usted ahora..... la mayoria vendera..........y cuando en las pantallas de los leoncios vean q nadie esta dentro.........entonces...........compraran y vera como en un par de dias se sube un 10%

es su dinero, quizas lo necesita, pero ahora mismo (con estas bajadas, las noticias pesimistas,.....) es todo tan obvio....... q quizas no termine siendo asi

decida lo q decida, le deseo suerte y calma


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 May 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Estoy muy próximo a dejarme llevar por el pánico y asumir pérdidas brutales.



Que tienes y a que precios?


----------



## burbubolsa (17 May 2012)

Warren dijo:


> madre mía... el POP. otrora banco más rentable de europa.
> 
> en mínimos históricos... lo de históricos en sentido literal ::



El POP ha cambiado una manita de veces de junta directiva en la última década. Queda la marca, y por casualidad. Todo lo demás se lo llevó el viento.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (17 May 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Que tienes y a que precios?



Prefiero ni decirlo.


----------



## muertoviviente (17 May 2012)

cuantas veces cuando MV era una gacelilla a perdido hasta la camisa y creanme que uno aprende porque la borsa tiene su logica 

sigan el consejo de esta humilde gacela abandonen el intradia , olvidense de sistemas automatizados y lo mas importante busquen el conocimiento , todo conocimiento es preciado


----------



## carvil (17 May 2012)

1316 es soporte en el E-Mini S&P 500



Salu2


----------



## VLADELUI (17 May 2012)

La verdad que esto se despeña dias tras dia y en el BCE ni se inmutan. Mi teoria es que se despues de tirar a Berlusconi y poner a Monti y ahora no van a mover ni un dedo hasta quitar a Mariano y poner nosequé o no quitarlo y poner nosequé detrás. ¿por qué no alivian presión comprando deuda jespañola,? ah tal vez se trata de acojonar a los griegos y sureños.

Al final la gente aprenderá a vivir con el miedo y serán peligrosos....al tiempo.


----------



## tonuel (17 May 2012)

hoy el telediario va a ser un descojone...


----------



## pipoapipo (17 May 2012)

tonuel dijo:


> hoy el telediario va a ser un descojone...



es usted un cabron con pintas


----------



## muertoviviente (17 May 2012)

para los larguistas que ya ven el corralito y el mad max , el ibex va a rebotar en el 6000 o en los 5300 , mas abajo no va ir , antes de eso lo haran rebotar para distribuir y volver a las caidas .

osea que iremos a los 8500 o 9400 aprox dependiendo


----------



## ponzi (17 May 2012)

Un dia que dejo de mirar la bolsa y bankia -20%. Si nos hubiesemos cortos cuando publicaron las no cuentas anuales nos hubiesemos forrado.Se puede vivir sin bolsa. Bertok y Claca cuando lo veais claro avisar.Me lo estoy tomando con tranquilidad (90% liquidez 10% indices)


----------



## VLADELUI (17 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> para los larguistas que ya ven el corralito y el mad max , el ibex va a rebotar en el 6000 o en los 5300 , mas abajo no va ir , antes de eso lo haran rebotar para distribuir y volver a las caidas .
> 
> osea que iremos a los 8500 o 9400 aprox dependiendo



¿en un rebote? Dios le oyga, que con ese me quito yo las penas, que no siendo hondas son penas igualmente.

No se aprende con humildad no, se aprende perdiendo pasta, la humildad es lo que queda en el hueco que deja la misma jejejeje.:XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (17 May 2012)

estamos en el momento del panico , cuando las gacelas venden sus acciones y encima se ponen cortos :8: 

no sean huevones , el ibex del 5300 no va a pasar sin tener un rebote asi que controladitos


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (17 May 2012)

VLADELUI dijo:


> La verdad que esto se despeña dias tras dia y en el BCE ni se inmutan. Mi teoria es que se despues de tirar a Berlusconi y poner a Monti y ahora no van a mover ni un dedo hasta quitar a Mariano y poner nosequé o no quitarlo y poner nosequé detrás. ¿por qué no alivian presión comprando deuda jespañola,? ah tal vez se trata de acojonar a los griegos y sureños.
> 
> Al final la gente aprenderá a vivir con el miedo y serán peligrosos....al tiempo.



Los euros no vienen al IBEX.


----------



## Lem (17 May 2012)

redoblé mis cortos en *FCC* cuando estaba hoy al +7 (por puro pánico, no debí hacerlo, lo sé), y parece que por una vez la jugada me sale bien.


----------



## The Hellion (17 May 2012)

Mandada orden IBE a 3,15. 

En el peor de los casos, si entra, mis ahijados lo agradecerán.

Modificada a 3,18, no voy a ser avaricioso.


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (17 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> estamos en el momento del panico , cuando las gacelas venden sus acciones y encima se ponen cortos :8:
> 
> no sean huevones , el ibex del 5300 no va a pasar sin tener un rebote asi que controladitos



¿Nos vamos a los 5.300?

Mucho me parece; la verdad.


----------



## burbubolsa (17 May 2012)

EURCZK y USDCZK de nuevo sobrecomprados con respecto a NQ. Empieza a haber temor acerca de la tecnología gazeller.


----------



## muertoviviente (17 May 2012)

Preguntegi Dudagoitia dijo:


> ¿Nos vamos a los 5.300?
> 
> Mucho me parece; la verdad.



la zona 6000-6260 es de rebote , pero no quiero engañar a nadie MV es jrande pero aun asi si las cosas se ponen mucho peor , lo cual es muy improbable el ibex no pasara del 5300 sin tener un reboton de los gordos


----------



## ghkghk (17 May 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Estoy muy próximo a dejarme llevar por el pánico y asumir pérdidas brutales.




Por si le sirve. Lo que queda de lo que fue una preciosa cartera verde:


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (17 May 2012)

random8429 dijo:


> Tengo dólares, el tipo de cambio se acerca a mi objetivo de 1,26. Si llegan al objetivo, qué hago, ¿Los aguanto un poco para ver por donde tira o cierro la operación?



el objetivo es un poco más abajo, se comentó creo recordar en enero-febrero..ienso:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 May 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Prefiero ni decirlo.



Pero asi podriamos decirle con datos sobre la mano, para que no cometa el error de dejarse llevar por los sentimientos, en este juego, los sentimientos deben quedar fuera, porque si no, siempre te haran perder dinero.

Ademas aqui estamos para hablar y compartir, tratandonos de ayudarnos en lo posible, cada uno con su vision de las cosas. Estoy seguro que entre todos sacariamos muchas cosas en claro, y no se preocupe por sus errores.

Le digo uno mio, en el año 2002 perdi tanto dinero, que yo creo de aquella me quede calvo.


----------



## Diegol07 (17 May 2012)

Por donde andara Robtnic? o como se escriba.


----------



## tonuel (17 May 2012)

Diegol07 dijo:


> Por donde andara Robtnic? o como se escriba.




por los 17.000 con Juanluís... 8:


----------



## ponzi (17 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> estamos en el momento del panico , cuando las gacelas venden sus acciones y encima se ponen cortos :8:
> 
> no sean huevones , el ibex del 5300 no va a pasar sin tener un rebote asi que controladitos



Has tenido una proyeccion importante y hay que reconocertelo.Pasaste de ser un troll ensuciando el foro a tomartelo en serio. Viendo como has visto los ultimos movimientos si volviese a suceder lo mismo es probable que te equivoques en el ciclo temporal.Las otras veces te pusisto corto una o dos semanas antes de que suciedese, pero acertaste, cuando te pongas largo espera una semana extra mas .Sigue tomandotelo en serio todos te lo agradeceremos.Felicidades por las plusvalias.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 May 2012)

Diegol07 dijo:


> Por donde andara Robtnic? o como se escriba.



https://twitter.com/#!/rbotic_myth


----------



## burbufilia (17 May 2012)

Al habla un largo: quedan balas, moral alta, y a la espera de que mañana sigan las caídas


----------



## burbufilia (17 May 2012)

tonuel dijo:


> por los 17.000 con Juanluís... 8:



No _zertificastes_ mi hiloooo

Al Líder vas. ÉL, el Todopoderoso en persona lo calificó de mítico.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 May 2012)

Mierda han descubierto a mi pajarito, nooooooooooooooooo

El presidente de BMW pide a Merkel que no sea tan estricta con la austeridad | elmundo.es

:XX:


----------



## burbufilia (17 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> la zona 6000-6260 es de rebote , pero no quiero engañar a nadie MV es jrande pero aun asi si las cosas se ponen mucho peor , lo cual es muy improbable el ibex no pasara del 5300 sin tener un reboton de los gordos



Estoy con hustec. Al menos no eres nuncasubista


----------



## Seren (17 May 2012)

Madre santísima, seremos capaces de ver desaparecer el euro como es hoy en dia a una cotización de 1,2 por dolar y 0,8 con la libra, cuando empezó circular a 0,85 y 0,6. Lo vengo diciendo que los alemanes son excelentes mecánicos pero muy tontos en economía, por eso la city es la city y berlin...ejem, creo que era medio comunista. Si el proyecto común se derrumba a toro pasado no hay excusas.


----------



## paulistano (17 May 2012)

Mr. Brightside....esto son ciclos, lo normal es que en unos meses veamos el ibex en 8.XXX....por tanto no se debe vender ahora, en mi opinión.

Repito, es lo normal...porque quien sabe ahora si con lo de Grecia, corralito, primas de riesgo y tal...igual nos viene una crisis a la japonesa y se queda estancado el ibex en los 5.000....pero vamos, esta posibilidad creo que tiene menos papeletas que la primera.


----------



## burbufilia (17 May 2012)

Están jugando con la plebe. 

El euro no va a desaparecer, se ponga la peña como se ponga. Lo único que veo muy poco probable, es un euro partido en dos con una devaluación moderada para los países del sur.



paulistano dijo:


> Mr. Brightside....esto son ciclos, lo normal es que en unos meses veamos el ibex en 8.XXX....por tanto no se debe vender ahora, en mi opinión.
> 
> Repito, es lo normal...porque quien sabe ahora si con lo de Grecia, corralito, primas de riesgo y tal...igual nos viene una crisis a la japonesa y se queda estancado el ibex en los 5.000....pero vamos, esta posibilidad creo que tiene menos papeletas que la primera.



Incluso un ibex en 5000 sería asumible a los pocos años por el efecto dividendo. Tranquilidad total, salvo si eres bankero, claro


----------



## AssGaper (17 May 2012)

Impresionante Bankia de -30% a un -15%. Para perder la pasta, inviertan ahi juas juas


----------



## ghkghk (17 May 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Por si le sirve. Lo que queda de lo que fue una preciosa cartera verde:




No se ve un carajo, al menos en mi ordenador. Está claro que muchas americanas las vendí en verde, y otras muchas con grandes plusvalías. Pero ya llevo varios enganchoncillos de 600 euros en POP, TEF, IBE...

Igual he invertido 15 veces entre DAX y DJ. 13 ó 14 veces salidas en verde. Y unas 15 en el Ibex, y habré salido con beneficios 2 ó 3. Si me pregunta por qué sigo aquí, no le sabré dar respuesta.


----------



## energia01 (17 May 2012)

Bankia se esta cargando hasta a sus inversores:


La aerolínea IAG, participada por Bankia, cae ya más de un 6% en bolsa
Las acciones de IAG se sitúan como las segundas más castigadas de todo el Ibex, con un correctivo superior al 6%.

La aerolínea fruto de la fusión entre Iberia y British Airways sufre una vez más con los temores a una desinversión ensu capital de Bankia.


----------



## Desencantado (17 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> la zona 6000-6260 es de rebote



De rebote? De mala hostia directa, caballero.


----------



## MarketMaker (17 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> para los larguistas que ya ven el corralito y el mad max , el ibex va a rebotar en el *6000 o en los 5300* , mas abajo no va ir , antes de eso lo haran rebotar para distribuir y volver a las caidas .
> 
> osea que iremos a los 8500 o 9400 aprox dependiendo



Creo que en algún punto entre los 6500 y los 2500 rebotará, no me gusta dar horquillas más amplias, admiro como se ha mojado en la predicción.::


Le dejo el contrato con la cifra en blanco y lo prometido, que es deuda.







Ahora, como no bajemos de 6000 le dejo a raspas dos meses.


----------



## aitor33 (17 May 2012)

mis ogosss BANKIAAAAAA ::::



1.43


----------



## pipoapipo (17 May 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> No se ve un carajo, al menos en mi ordenador. Está claro que muchas americanas las vendí en verde, y otras muchas con grandes plusvalías. Pero ya llevo varios enganchoncillos de 600 euros en POP, TEF, IBE...
> 
> Igual he invertido 15 veces entre DAX y DJ. 13 ó 14 veces salidas en verde. Y unas 15 en el Ibex, y habré salido con beneficios 2 ó 3. Si me pregunta por qué sigo aquí, no le sabré dar respuesta.



lo unico esperar q cuando sean verdes aqui no dejen de serlo en los otros indices jeje

suerte !!!


----------



## pollastre (17 May 2012)

Yo sólo le digo dos cosas,

la primera, que no es cierto que su ("su" de Ustedes) pollo con almendras, realmente sepa a gato. No, y lo digo alto y claro: realmente sabe a pollo, es cuestión de que mucha gente no está preparada para la comida muy especiada, y Ud. Sr. Chinazo, así como sus congéneres, son muy amigos de ese tipo de cocina.

La segunda, que mire Ud., como decía la bruja novata en aquella entrañable película del mismo nombre que Ud. sin duda recordará: "por aquí, por allí, en animalito te convertí".

Otro sí digo, que es hablarle a Ud. en público de una distribución multisesión, e instantes después irse el DAX 50 puntos abajo. Que digo yo que habrá apreciado Ud. el P-regalo. 

Y si no, siempre puede convidar a algún gintónico ::




chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Alguienes, como que alguienes? yo soy uno de esos, usted las ve? maledeto, bueno pero usted no es una gacelilla precisamente.
> 
> Nos divertimos o no nos divertimos? esto es una fiesta, bueno menos para los que pierden dinero, pero es lo que tiene este juego, que a veces se gana y otras se pierde. Empatar no se empata nunca.


----------



## random8429 (17 May 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> el objetivo es un poco más abajo, se comentó creo recordar en enero-febrero..ienso:



Tiene pinta de que va a ir mas abajo, pero no se, no quiero pasarme de avaricioso.


----------



## ghkghk (17 May 2012)

energia01 dijo:


> Bankia se esta cargando hasta a sus inversores:
> 
> 
> La aerolínea IAG, participada por Bankia, cae ya más de un 6% en bolsa
> ...




Tampoco es que sus últimos resultados hayan sido muy halagüeños...


----------



## tonuel (17 May 2012)

carapatos comparando España con Pearl Harbour... jojojo... ) ) )


----------



## tonuel (17 May 2012)

animarse señorehs... que parece ser que Bankia es el canario en la mina...


----------



## AssGaper (17 May 2012)

Jajaja, pero troleada mas brutal lo de bankia.

Baja un 30%, recupera un 20%...juas juas juas, para situarte a cortos o largos, que el dinero te vuela


----------



## burbubolsa (17 May 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> El presidente de BMW pide a Merkel que no sea tan estricta con la austeridad | elmundo.es




Los que compran los biem da lius son los deslocalizadores, así que es irrelevante que haya austeridad o no.


----------



## MarketMaker (17 May 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> me parece a mi q a MM le han saltado el sell off...... o estan a poco poco de hacerlo
> 
> da panico meterse corto despues de la q ha caido, pero ahora mismo el DAX y el S&P tienen pinta de guanus horribilis incoming
> 
> aunq un reboton USA nos dejaria pandorizados, pero es q ni alli atraen a las gacelillas, estan todas esperando q cotice Caralibro



Espere que abramos.
Las posiciones en renta europea y que huelan a algo a España desde luego que se están soltando. 

Pueden saltar algunos Stop de protección. Un Sell All no bajaría de 20 puntos de S&P, desde los primeros SL.

(Hay posiciones acumuladas desde muy abajo en contado, eso es lo que hay que evitar, y creo que ayudarán a evitarlo)


----------



## pollastre (17 May 2012)

Vaaaamos, Nadal.... llega Ud. tarde y renqueando, como los viejos leones en los documentales de la 2, cuando dejan que las leonas jóvenes lleven el peso de la cacería ::

Podía Ud. tener un detalle conmigo y comentarme si está de acuerdo con el post que le he dedicado esta mañana, sobre el spike de posicionamiento a compra.... hombre, que encima que le tengo en cuenta y me acuerdo de Ud.... :o 



MarketMaker dijo:


> Espere que abramos.
> Las posiciones en renta europea y que huelan a algo a España desde luego que se están soltando.
> 
> Pueden saltar algunos Stop de protección. Un Sell All no bajaría de 20 puntos de S&P, desde los primeros SL.
> ...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 May 2012)

Eso ya es un chicharro con todas las letras, lo mas sensato es ni tocarlas con un palo.

Algo que baja a -30%, luego pasa a -10% no es algo serio.


----------



## Burbujilimo (17 May 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> No se ve un carajo, al menos en mi ordenador. Está claro que muchas americanas las vendí en verde, y otras muchas con grandes plusvalías. Pero ya llevo varios enganchoncillos de 600 euros en POP, TEF, IBE...
> 
> Igual he invertido 15 veces entre DAX y DJ. 13 ó 14 veces salidas en verde. Y unas 15 en el Ibex, y habré salido con beneficios 2 ó 3. Si me pregunta por qué sigo aquí, no le sabré dar respuesta.



Ya que estamos confesandonos, ahí va mi cartera:
1200 BBVAs a 5,02
1600 BKT a 3,16
mil y pocas ( están en ING y no quiero ni mirarlas) IBEs a 4,67

Algo de liquidez (30-40%) gacelón gacelón...

Aún recuerdo mi primera entrada en bolsa a finales del año pasado, con el SAN a 5,2 y soltandolo a 5,8 en 4-5 días... Menuda suerte del principiante.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 May 2012)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Las posiciones en renta europea y que huelan a algo a España desde luego que se están soltando.



Bien, tomamos nota.


----------



## ghkghk (17 May 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> Jajaja, pero troleada mas brutal lo de bankia.
> 
> Baja un 30%, recupera un 20%...juas juas juas, para situarte a cortos o largos, que el dinero te vuela




Me recuerda a los últimos coletazos de la CAM. Conste que se ha avisado que quien le echará cojones... un -30% en el Ibex no lo iban a tolerar. Pero siendo sinceros, me esperaba un -14% o así. Pero es que ya pierde un solo dígito...


----------



## Thankyouforthemusic (17 May 2012)

No sólo mueren gacelillas...

JP Morgan amplía en un 50% sus pérdidas en el negocio de trading


----------



## ghkghk (17 May 2012)

Si Bankia acaba en verde, vendo lo que tengo, compro Merck y Procter y me olvido del Ibex un lustro. Lo juro.


----------



## AssGaper (17 May 2012)

Alguien se moja, y que hoy hasta esposible ver los indices en verde......y...BANKIA EN POSITIVO? JAJAJAJA


----------



## muertoviviente (17 May 2012)

solo fue un rebotito esperando los datos macro de las 14;30


----------



## Diegol07 (17 May 2012)

Bankia acaba con perdidas cercanas al -18%.


----------



## ghkghk (17 May 2012)

Diegol07 dijo:


> Bankia acaba con perdidas cercanas al -18%.



Un pelín menos diría. Pero dos dígitos seguro.


----------



## Diegol07 (17 May 2012)

En otros hilos dicen que entraron a robar en una sucursal del Bankia y solo se pudieron llevar 1000€ en monedas.


----------



## burbubolsa (17 May 2012)

Thankyouforthemusic dijo:


> No sólo mueren gacelillas...



Hay gacelas venenosas. Cosas genéticas...


----------



## Jarlaxe (17 May 2012)

¿Mañana guano o trampa para cortistas?

bankia - Moody


----------



## MarketMaker (17 May 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> En la operación de compra de tamaño respetable que han lanzado desde el mínimo de 6342 (10:22am) hasta el exhaustion de 6386 (10:49am) la colocación queda como sigue:
> 
> - compras : 3700 contratos
> - ventas: 2600
> - neto de la colocación: +1100



He ampliado por si se le ha quedado atrás

Amplio: 10.43-10.44 +-6370 Van solos prácticamente.


----------



## MarketMaker (17 May 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Bien, tomamos nota.



Eso no significa que se tire la toalla, si algún valor se considera "barato" pues se recompra y normalmente son de los que tiran de los índices.


----------



## burbufilia (17 May 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Un pelín menos diría. Pero dos dígitos seguro.



Yo ya la he visto a un dígito.

Ná, que acabamos de salir de la crisis y tal


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (17 May 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Ya que estamos confesandonos, ahí va mi cartera:
> 1200 BBVAs a 5,02
> 1600 BKT a 3,16
> mil y pocas ( están en ING y no quiero ni mirarlas) IBEs a 4,67
> ...



A ver, de ahi, me siento responsable en bkt, pero tb dije en el ultimo post que sobre 3,15 habría que salir temporalmente por activación de un doble techo en 3,5 y con objetivo los 2,8 +-. En todo caso, recuperarás de sobra (yo me he deshecho de una parte para volver acumular, pero mantengo parte de la cartera en bkt), pq tiene que corregir a fibos mucho más altos (zona 3,8-4,2).


----------



## Pepitoria (17 May 2012)

Hoy y mañana deberían sacar músculo los usanos

Perder los 1290 ya sería salir por patas

A ver si MM nos dice algo...


----------



## muertoviviente (17 May 2012)

cerrados los cortos 6620 en 6500 , no vayan a querer subirlo por los vencimientos :fiufiu:


----------



## tonuel (17 May 2012)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Aún no saben por donde les vino el guantazo.
> 
> Recuerde que se ve, lo que quieren que se vea.:



éso nunca lo he dudado... 8:


por cierto...

el chiste del servidor... muy bueno... 


Saludos


----------



## tonuel (17 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cerrados los cortos 6620 en 6500 , no vayan a querer subirlo por los vencimientos :fiufiu:




me decepciona ustec... 8:


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (17 May 2012)

De todas formas, por qué en tendencia bajista principal en este foro siempre se piensa en largos (o casi siempre)?? creo que por cada largo que veo en un gráfico y a veces está habiendo fallos alcistas, me salen 6-7 cortos claros con una fiabilidad altísima. Bueno, entiendo que la mayoría contratéis al contado con alguna entidad, pero no estaría de más ir manejando futuros o mejor cfds (para cortos, es lo más rentable, con poquito, muy poquito apalancamiento durante el 1º-2º año hasta que se gestiona bien el riesgo).


----------



## burbufilia (17 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cerrados los cortos 6620 en 6500 , no vayan a querer subirlo por los vencimientos :fiufiu:



Pues muy mal. Si apostabas a rotura del suelo de mar-09, no te rajes si acertaste y que fluyan las plusvis.


----------



## muertoviviente (17 May 2012)

burbufilia dijo:


> Pues muy mal. Si apostabas a rotura del suelo de mar-09, no te rajes si acertaste y que fluyan las plusvis.



podemos reanudar el guano despues del vencimiento y si me rajo es porque debo rajarme , no se juega con los dineros


----------



## Lem (17 May 2012)

súbanse a la banca uropeda.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (17 May 2012)

lo de bankia (además de un pequeña vuelta en v intradía) se llama: pelotazo rajoyniano..::::


----------



## Lem (17 May 2012)

Euro arriba...


----------



## MarketMaker (17 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cerrados los cortos 6620 en 6500 , no vayan a querer subirlo por los vencimientos :fiufiu:



Y ahora nos deja así? 

Devuelva los whiskas ahora mismo!!! 

Al menos bájese del carro metidos en la zona de giro. 6000-5300 era no?

Pero que más da un 10% arriba o abajo, trabajo fino, si señor.:Aplauso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 May 2012)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:XX: La culpa la tiene el sr. Bertok....





::


----------



## MarketMaker (17 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> podemos reanudar el guano despues del vencimiento y si me rajo es porque debo rajarme , no se juega con los dineros



Si es por dinero no lo deje hombre...tenga yo le doy respaldo.









:XX::XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (17 May 2012)

*JA JE JI JO JU*

Bankia invierte 33,24 millones en autocartera desde el 7 de mayo - elEconomista.es


----------



## MarketMaker (17 May 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Hoy y mañana deberían sacar músculo los usanos
> 
> Perder los 1290 ya sería salir por patas
> 
> A ver si MM nos dice algo...




A esa altura estoy en Massachusetts recolectando caracoles.


----------



## pollastre (17 May 2012)

MarketMaker dijo:


> He ampliado por si se le ha quedado atrás
> 
> Amplio: 10.43-10.44 +-6370 Van solos prácticamente.





:::::: Pero Sr. MM, al editar, se ha cargado Ud. su anterior mensaje 

Y mire que le había quedado bonito... en todo caso, intento responderle de memoria, ya que me había dado tiempo a leerlo.

Veamos, por lo que dice (Space Invaders, y sobre todo y por encima de todo: el chiste de la cola del servidor ) parece que sí, efectivamente, tiene Ud. un informático ahí sentado cerca suya :XX:

No obstante, sea cauto... podemos ser muy sibilinos, y adaptarnos a las situaciones cuando así lo requieran... en todo caso, y si quiere un consejo, procure no darle la espalda nunca, en particular si aprecia que tiene un stick USB en sus manos: Ud. no se imagina lo que podemos llegar a hacer cuando estamos aburridos...

Y ahora, seriamente ya... decía Ud. de "que se vea lo que se quiere que se vea"... verá, no me ha pasado inadvertido (y verá que lo he posteado en público) que esa compra de €30M venía insertada en un movimiento mayor de distribución, elaborado a lo largo de toda la mañana con cuidado y con esmero.

Seguramente tenga Ud. razón, y han querido hacer ruido a propósito... sí, por qué no, tiene toda la pinta. Pero si Ud., o yo, estamos monitorizando toda la sesión, se ve claramente que eso era un spike, un farol, en medio de la tendencia general de la sesión. 

Al fin y a la postre, le digo una cosa: son Uds. cojonudos, en serio; su tecnología es sólida, comprenderles desde "fuera del negocio" es un reto de dimensiones homéricas, y aún cuando uno cree conseguirlo, cada vez que hay un meneo de árbol es también un reto el saber anticiparse, nunca se cae en el tedio ni en la rutina. La verdad es que jamás tuve un trabajo tan reconfortante como éste.


----------



## burbubolsa (17 May 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> *
> Bankia invierte 33,24 millones en autocartera desde el 7 de mayo - elEconomista.es*



*

Ahora llaman así a las preferentes y pagarés de los clientes...*


----------



## pollastre (17 May 2012)

Genial.... me estoy descojonando hoy a base de bien... todo el foro está a un nivel excelente, qué Jueves, Señor, qué Jueves... :XX::XX:



MarketMaker dijo:


> Si es por dinero no lo deje hombre...tenga yo le doy respaldo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tonuel (17 May 2012)

cada dia estoy más convencido de que los stops son de pobres... 8:

si hubiera puesto alguno me los habrían reventado todos... y adiós a las plusvis... :no: :no: :no:


----------



## MarketMaker (17 May 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Y ahora, seriamente ya... decía Ud. de "que se vea lo que se quiere que se vea"... verá, no me ha pasado inadvertido (y verá que lo he posteado en público) que esa compra de €30M venía insertada en un movimiento mayor de distribución, elaborado a lo largo de toda la mañana con cuidado y con esmero.
> 
> Seguramente tenga Ud. razón, y* han querido hacer ruido a propósito*... sí, por qué no, tiene toda la pinta. Pero si Ud., o yo, estamos monitorizando toda la sesión,* se ve claramente que eso era un spike, un farol, en medio de la tendencia general de la sesión.
> *



Las preguntas:

¿Cuanta gente quieres que lo vea?
¿Qué capital manejan los que quieres que lo vean y los que no?
¿Dónde esta la bolita?

Segmentación del mercado por tecnología, recursos, aversión al riesgo...búsqueda continua de stop de protección, de niveles técnicos..
Todo en una cocktelera y te optimiza la operación.


----------



## Pepitoria (17 May 2012)

En cuanto entran compras , este hilo se relaja mucho

Sí, nos gusta el guano


----------



## mutiko (17 May 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Genial.... me estoy descojonando hoy a base de bien... todo el foro está a un nivel excelente, qué Jueves, Señor, qué Jueves... :XX::XX:



Eh, no se ria, que el Sr. MM se ha portado... ¡Es uno de 500!


----------



## Eguzkine Abertzale (17 May 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> *JA JE JI JO JU*



¿el Dr. Moriarty de los dibujos de Sherlock Holmes? Como me gustaba esa serie!!! 







OFFTOPIC: off

La prima se relaja y la bolsa se estabiliza... bien, el muerto aguantará vivo un dia más.


----------



## Diegol07 (17 May 2012)

Es mas que obvio que el SP termina en rojo hoy.


----------



## mutiko (17 May 2012)

¿Saben a que me estan recordando estas sesiones? A aquellos dias de maxima volatilidad
hara como unos tres años, en que la norma era que el ibex perdiera de un 4% en adelante, incluso algun dia dejo un velote del 7%... y al dia siguiente cuando parecia que iba a ser tambien un velote bien largo, va, se da la vuelta, e inicia un rebote que le llevo a unos cuantos miles de puntos mas arriba. Creo que fue hacia principios del 2009. El caso es que viendo la grafica la pendiente era mayor a principios de 2008, asi que ahora me despisto. Me recuerda que por aquel entonces se echaba la culpa a que un trader de SG metio la pata y puso unos cuantos ceros de mas a no se que orden y que la rotura de stops hizo el resto... que excusa mas peregrina...

A lo que iba, ¿Volveremos a ver otra vez esos dias "gloriosos" donde se perdia un dia un 4%, y al dia siguiente un 7%?


----------



## Dula (17 May 2012)

¿Cómo podéis decir que se relaja si yo la veo a 489?


----------



## Lem (17 May 2012)

la banca se hunde once again.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (17 May 2012)

mutiko dijo:


> ¿Saben a que me estan recordando estas sesiones? A aquellos dias de maxima volatilidad
> hara como unos tres años, en que la norma era que el ibex perdiera de un 4% en adelante, incluso algun dia dejo un velote del 7%... y al dia siguiente cuando parecia que iba a ser tambien un velote bien largo, va, se da la vuelta, e inicia un rebote que le llevo a unos cuantos miles de puntos mas arriba. Creo que fue hacia principios del 2009. El caso es que viendo la grafica la pendiente era mayor a principios de 2008, asi que ahora me despisto. Me recuerda que por aquel entonces se echaba la culpa a que un trader de SG metio la pata y puso unos cuantos ceros de mas a no se que orden y que la rotura de stops hizo el resto... que excusa mas peregrina...
> 
> A lo que iba, ¿Volveremos a ver otra vez esos dias "gloriosos" donde se perdia un dia un 4%, y al dia siguiente un 7%?



Unos cuantos de este foro ya hemos perdido unos cuantos leuros con la misma teoría que nos cuentas, esperando el rebotón y no se que pollas. Y si no, fijate en las armaduras gayers.


----------



## LÁNGARO (17 May 2012)

y TR en verde... yupiiiiii


----------



## burbubolsa (17 May 2012)

Dula dijo:


> ¿Cómo podéis decir que se relaja si yo la veo a 489?



Son brotes muy verdes.


----------



## Eguzkine Abertzale (17 May 2012)

Dula dijo:


> ¿Cómo podéis decir que se relaja si yo la veo a 489?



Chhhhhsssssstttt! ¿Ya estamos sacudiendo el avispero? Tu dejala quietita ahi en 489 que a 508 duele más ::


----------



## mutiko (17 May 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Unos cuantos de este foro ya hemos perdido unos cuantos leuros con la misma teoría que nos cuentas, esperando el rebotón y no se que pollas. Y si no, fijate en las armaduras gayers.



¿Teoria? No hay ninguna teoria en mis palabras, o al menos no era mi intencion. Solamente eran recuerdos al estilo "del abuelo".


----------



## aitor33 (17 May 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> y TR en verde... yupiiiiii



i Qué poco dura la alegría en casa del pobre !!!!:fiufiu:


----------



## pollastre (17 May 2012)

mutiko dijo:


> Eh, no se ria, que el Sr. MM se ha portado... ¡Es uno de 500!



Hombre, y qué menos...yo del Sr. MM no me esperaba uno guarro de 20€, la verdad ::


----------



## mutiko (17 May 2012)

Eurin, el gif animado de su firma junto con la frase precedente, son de lo mas loleantes... sobre todo el gif, no se porque me ha caido en gracia...


----------



## burbubolsa (17 May 2012)

Otro sell off. USDCZK se mantiene sobrecomprado (en relación con índices). Cambio de fase; USDCZK 10 puntos arriba respecto a NQ. Salto abajo del NZDJPY. 24 horas de bombardeo queda.


----------



## R3v3nANT (17 May 2012)

1300 en el SP, hoy?


----------



## tonuel (17 May 2012)

a ver si de ésta vemos ya al SAN en los anunciados 3,XX leuros... palomitas traigo...


----------



## aitor33 (17 May 2012)

tonuel dijo:


> a ver si de ésta vemos ya al SAN en los anunciados 3,XX leuros... palomitas traigo...



Antes tiene que rebotar un poco más que me ha entrado a 4.33 y me está Ud. acogonando8:


----------



## burbubolsa (17 May 2012)

EURJPY hundiendo el DAX. Rebota por pura reacción.


----------



## burbubolsa (17 May 2012)

Hostiazo del AUDJPY. Sinfonía de bombazos.

Ojo que si no cae lo que tiene que caer, va a haber misiles. Precio objetivo +13; hace una hora, +30.


----------



## Lem (17 May 2012)

de Cárpatos:



> Cada vez más rumores de que Moodys está a punto hoy mismo de rebajar de rating la banca española. Los que faltaban....


----------



## Astur147 (17 May 2012)

en Cotizalia van cortos en Bankia :::XX:

*COMO EN EL CASO DE LA CUOTAS PARTICIPATIVAS DE LA CAM*

*Bankia se hunde otro 14%: el mercado descuenta que su valor real es cero*


----------



## mutiko (17 May 2012)

Lem dijo:


> de Cárpatos:
> 
> Cada vez más rumores de que Moodys está a punto hoy mismo de rebajar de rating la banca española. Los que faltaban....



Mira que si luego van y dicen "¿Rebajar? ¿Rating? No, no, de lo que le estaba hablando a mi socio es de que tiene que rebajar un poco mas lo gintonics, hacerlos menos cargados, que luego le pegan a uno unos pelotazos del cagarse, y, claro, uno tiene una responsabilidad..."


----------



## Sr. Breve (17 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Hostiazo del AUDJPY. Sinfonía de bombazos.
> 
> Ojo que si no cae lo que tiene que caer, va a haber misiles.



no me dirán que no son espectaculares estas volatilidades en divisas e índices americanos


----------



## Caronte el barquero (17 May 2012)

Lem dijo:


> de Cárpatos:



Se sabe hace semanas, no son rumores, ya lo ha dicho Moody´s


----------



## Lem (17 May 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Se sabe hace semanas, no son rumores, ya lo ha dicho Moody´s



supongo que no habían concretado el día. que esté descontado o no es otro asunto.


----------



## burbubolsa (17 May 2012)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> no me dirán que no son espectaculares estas volatilidades en divisas e índices americanos



Son mercados que "vigilan" el índice, en este caso el DAX. Lo que ha ocurrido es un trasvase de fondos, un cambio estructural. Al limarse la diferencia entre indicador e indicada, y permanecer arriba, quiere decir que disponen de mayor reserva para mantener el precio del índice. Bueno, o así lo veo yo, mero roedor.

Se ha vuelto a ampliar la diferencia. Ha sido un trade a corto plazo, de gran magnitud, probablemente de alguien de News Corp, Adelaide, Australia, muy dados a trabajar el AUDJPY. DAX(AUDJPY)=+40. Edit:+50.


----------



## Sr. Breve (17 May 2012)

tanto no ven mis ojos

me llama la atención los meneos que le están metiendo al sp500 y al EUR/CNY... lo curioso es que en el par USD/CNY hay calma y tranquilidad

el baile entre el sp500 y el EUR/CNY es realmente bello cuando lo ves acompañado de buena música clásica 8:


----------



## pecata minuta (17 May 2012)

¿A alguien más le aparecen en Interdin los CFD *Status: Halt*???


----------



## Sr. Breve (17 May 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿A alguien más le aparecen en Interdin los CFD *Status: Halt*???



afirmativo


----------



## Lem (17 May 2012)

yo con la plataforma de *SaxoBank* no puedo ponerme corto con *Popular*, ya no pude con *Bankia* cuando llegó a <2


----------



## burbubolsa (17 May 2012)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> tanto no ven mis ojos
> 
> me llama la atención los meneos que le están metiendo al sp500 y al EUR/CNY... lo curioso es que en el par USD/CNY hay calma y tranquilidad
> 
> el baile entre el sp500 y el EUR/CNY es realmente bello cuando lo ves acompañado de buena música clásica 8:



El USDCNY es el par más vigilado y manipulado imaginable. Su pendiente es 0.0

News Corp opera a través de Hong Kong. ¿Que cómo lo sé? Realizando análisis de correlación con las 1440 velas de minutos, con análisis de desplazamiento temporal, se aprecia un retardo de 90 minutos entre Hong Kong y AUDJPY. 90 minutos es la distancia horaria entre Adelaide y la costa china. Se ve que algún director zopenco de sistemas informáticos se trajo las máquinas de Australia a la S.A.R., o se trajo al personal que lo configuró con el locale centroaustraliano. No es magia; no hay nada casual.


----------



## pecata minuta (17 May 2012)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> afirmativo



¿Y qué significa exactamente? ¡¡¡No puedo comprar ni vender!!!


----------



## Diegol07 (17 May 2012)

:XX::XX::XX:Que mal pensado que sois ejpeculadoresh, seguramente sea un error informatico/tecnico.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 May 2012)

No me puedo creer que nadie haya puesto esto en el hilo... :XX:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...kia-instan-a-comprar-acciones-de-entidad.html

Saludos...

Edito: Por cierto, ojo al susto mañanero cuando vean muchos _imbersoreh_ matildes a un dígito... :|


----------



## Pepitoria (17 May 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> No me puedo creer que nadie haya puesto esto en el hilo... :XX:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...kia-instan-a-comprar-acciones-de-entidad.html
> 
> Saludos...



Terrorífico


----------



## burbubolsa (17 May 2012)

Señales de SPREADONE, diversión asegurada:
Spreadone
Buy Goldman eur/usd 1,2695 610 Mio


----------



## paulistano (17 May 2012)

Lo que a mi no me cuadra, es que si dicen que junio va a ser movido de cojo8es para el ibex....qué conho lo hacen bajando de esta forma?

Porque como sea movido de verdad, nos vamos a los 5.000....por tanto lo suyo sería un rebotillo a los 7.000 y pico y ya ahí si tirarlo en condiciones con el rollo de los vencimientos de deudas y tal de junio...no van a dejar na de na?


----------



## Misterio (17 May 2012)

Mañana telefónica a 9.xx  , lo digo por si alguno se sorprende de que los futuros sean muy negativos.


----------



## tonuel (17 May 2012)

Rememorando viejos tiempos me ha dado por mirar las ariad de donpepito... y que todo el mundo se subió y bajó en el entorno de los 2€ a mediados de 2009... :rolleye:


Ariad Pharmaceuticals, Inc.: NASDAQ:ARIA quotes & news - Google Finance


buy and hold... hamijos... buy and hold... decía el crack de DP... :Aplauso:


+800%...


Saludos


----------



## LCIRPM (17 May 2012)

Descuenta el dividendo ¿no?

Telefonica, digo.


----------



## Sr. Breve (17 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> El USDCNY es el par más vigilado y manipulado imaginable. Su pendiente es 0.0
> 
> News Corp opera a través de Hong Kong. ¿Que cómo lo sé? Realizando análisis de correlación con las 1440 velas de minutos, con análisis de desplazamiento temporal, se aprecia un retardo de 90 minutos entre Hong Kong y AUDJPY. 90 minutos es la distancia horaria entre Adelaide y la costa china. Se ve que algún director zopenco de sistemas informáticos se trajo las máquinas de Australia a la S.A.R., o se trajo al personal que lo configuró con el locale centroaustraliano. No es magia; no hay nada casual.



la verdad es que el USD/CNY no lo miro exhaustivamente, sólo desde las pantallas del exchange del Bank of China

sólo me sirve, comparándolo con el EUR/CNY, para tener un referencia de si están atacando más al euro que al dolar...

PD: y por supuesto que nada es casual


----------



## Ajetreo (17 May 2012)

Apuestas......

¿A cuanto cerramos hoy?

Ibex 6545


----------



## MarketMaker (17 May 2012)

Peticiones por arriba, para desperzarnos y tal

QUIETOS TODOS.


----------



## Sr. Breve (17 May 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Y qué significa exactamente? ¡¡¡No puedo comprar ni vender!!!



puesssssss no, es la primera vez que lo veo la verdad

no se pueden introducir órdenes

yo no hago intradía en CFDs, pero vamos, los teléfonos de los de interdín tiene que estar echando humo ahora


----------



## burbubolsa (17 May 2012)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> sólo me sirve, comparándolo con el EUR/CNY, para tener un referencia de si están atacando más al euro que al dolar...



Al dólar no solo lo atacan, sino que lo abducen e impersonan. Están de nuevo comprando deuda americana por barcos enteros. He perdido un poco el contacto con la comunidad china, así que desconozco su interés actual en la zona €. Un buen punto para tomar el pulso es el restaurante de noodles del subterráneo de Plaza de España, y tratar de averiguar si están "atacando".


----------



## mutiko (17 May 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> No me puedo creer que nadie haya puesto esto en el hilo... :XX:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...kia-instan-a-comprar-acciones-de-entidad.html
> 
> ...



No se puede ser mas HDLGP


----------



## muertoviviente (17 May 2012)

corto nuevamente 8540


----------



## burbubolsa (17 May 2012)

Precio objetivo de NASDAQ en función de XAGUSD, 2587.


----------



## MarketMaker (17 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> corto nuevamente *8540*



Un genio...acaba de ganar 2000 puntos :XX:


----------



## tonuel (17 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> corto nuevamente 8540



:no:


le voy a reventar el stop de pérdidas... :X


----------



## muertoviviente (17 May 2012)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Un genio...acaba de ganar 2000 puntos :XX:



se a dao cuenta ustec tambien no


----------



## Ajetreo (17 May 2012)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Peticiones por arriba, para desperzarnos y tal
> 
> QUIETOS TODOS.



Puestos a ser gacela quiero que me coma ese león :


----------



## R3v3nANT (17 May 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Terrorífico



Sabes los miles de euros que cobran los mariscadores de UGT/CCOO que están en el consejo de administración de Bankia: HdP.... que coño, se merecen todas las letras, HIJOS DE PUTA!


----------



## Claca (17 May 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Por lo menos mis Tr aguantan.... Pero Iag me estoy comiendo los mocos.
> En Tr el día será cerca del 5 de junio.....



IAG, lamentablemente, puso mala cara al perder los 1,93

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ex-35-mayo-2012-1a-parte-411.html#post6348995

Hoy ha perforado la zona que comentaba crítica para el medio plazo, un gesto feo, feo. Considerando la caída que lleva, de haber subidas, yo lo consideraría un pull-back (aprovechar para salir).

La zona cercana a los 1,90, serían, si se ven y en mi opinión, un buen sitio para deshacer posiciones.


----------



## nombre (17 May 2012)

Vamos a hacer pruebas, a ver si me deja entrada en SP entorno 1320 y salida entorno 1327 :cook:


----------



## LÁNGARO (17 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Al dólar no solo lo atacan, sino que lo abducen e impersonan. Están de nuevo comprando deuda americana por barcos enteros. He perdido un poco el contacto con la comunidad china, así que desconozco su interés actual en la zona €. Un buen punto para tomar el pulso es el restaurante de noodles del subterráneo de Plaza de España, y tratar de averiguar si están "atacando".



Muyyyyyyyyy bueno dicho restaurante


----------



## spheratu (17 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> corto nuevamente 8540



Sigue viendo ustec recorrido de 400 puntitos pabajo? ienso:


----------



## Caronte el barquero (17 May 2012)

Bolas de Atenas a niveles de 22 años, -3,5% hoy


----------



## Diegol07 (17 May 2012)

cerramos en 6509 para mi.


----------



## Claca (17 May 2012)

Decenas de respuestas en minutos, MarketMaker en el hilo, el servidor de la web fallando de vez en cuando, el IBEX guaneando... ¡Qué recuerdos! Parece que fue ayer que empezó la crisis.


----------



## paulistano (17 May 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Muyyyyyyyyy bueno dicho restaurante



:8:

Restaurante??

ENtonces el McDonalds es un 5 tenedores???)

Yo he ido varias veces, pero cojo la comida y voy a Plaza de España....más, digamos...más....acogedora


----------



## MarketMaker (17 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> corto nuevamente 8540



MIAUUUUUUUU


Que tiene planeado ahora? :cook:


----------



## muertoviviente (17 May 2012)

MarketMaker dijo:


> MIAUUUUUUUU
> 
> 
> Que tiene planeado ahora? :cook:



ganar dinerito :Baile:


----------



## Durmiente (17 May 2012)

Creo que cerramos alrededor de 6570


----------



## MarketMaker (17 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ganar dinerito :Baile:



Hecho!!!

Traiga unas cervecitas y la vuelta para usted.


----------



## burbubolsa (17 May 2012)

NASDAQ en mínimos de 4 meses, casi casi...


----------



## Sr. Breve (17 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Al dólar no solo lo atacan, sino que lo abducen e impersonan. Están de nuevo comprando deuda americana por barcos enteros. He perdido un poco el contacto con la comunidad china, así que desconozco su interés actual en la zona €. Un buen punto para tomar el pulso es el restaurante de noodles del subterráneo de Plaza de España, y tratar de averiguar si están "atacando".



en el medio-largo plazo, el USD/CNY lleva una tendencia bajista "impoluta", fruto de la manipulación que comentas... ahora está haciendo amagos de romper esa tendencia... pero me da que es un farol

el otro, el EUR/CNY, está menos controlado y tiene un gráfico más "sucio" y más acorde a los índices

por cierto, si pasea por las calles cercanas al Banco de España, dirección a la Bolsa de Madrid, pasará por el cuartel general de la armada... allí mismo, verá cartelitos en chino... como usted dice, nada es casual ni mágico


----------



## Durmiente (17 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> NASDAQ en mínimos de 4 meses, casi casi...



Estarán preparando la bienvenida al caralibro no?


----------



## Claca (17 May 2012)

Claca dijo:


> BUND:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Como recordatorio, porque esto puede ayudar a calibrar el comportamiento del mercado durante las próximas sesiones.


----------



## carvil (17 May 2012)

sirpask dijo:


> *Lehman Brothers*
> Ingresos Creciente US$ 59.003 mil millones (2007)
> Beneficio de explotación Creciente US$ 6.013 mil millones (2007)
> Beneficio neto Red Arrow Down.svg US$ 6.7 mil millones (2008)
> ...





Me refiero a la volatidad, ya sé que el tamaño importa 


Salu2


----------



## MarketMaker (17 May 2012)

Señores me voy, están calentando el mercado americano. Va a ser entretenida la tarde.


----------



## pecata minuta (17 May 2012)

En interdin me han dicho que se les ha caído la página web, pero que se pueden cursar las órdenes de CFD telefónicamente. 

Esto tampoco será casual, ¿verdad?


----------



## muertoviviente (17 May 2012)

jodel lo an llevado a los 6600 y luego pabajo a lo bestia :8:


----------



## burbubolsa (17 May 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> Estarán preparando la bienvenida al caralibro no?



Es posible, pero va a haber greenshoe. No va a ser una fiesta; habrá bastante volatilidad, por realizaciones de beneficios. Es posible que suba, pero si baja matan la burbuja sin que haya comenzado siquiera. Trabajo en la industria y los únicos proyectos con buenos ingresos son los de banca/finanzas. El resto está bastante finiquitado, burbuja 0.


----------



## Sr. Breve (17 May 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> En interdin me han dicho que se les ha caído la página web, pero que se pueden cursar las órdenes de CFD telefónicamente.
> 
> Esto tampoco será casual, ¿verdad?



los precios al menos sí que se actualizan

al cursar órdenes, que no te cobren comisión!!!!


----------



## nombre (17 May 2012)

nombre dijo:


> Vamos a hacer pruebas, a ver si me deja entrada en SP entorno 1320 y salida entorno 1327 :cook:





MarketMaker dijo:


> Señores me voy, están calentando el mercado americano. Va a ser entretenida la tarde.




No habra sido usted el que me ha comido la posicion? ::

PD: Si es que los SL son de pobres :ouch:


----------



## muertoviviente (17 May 2012)

nombre dijo:


> No habra sido usted el que me ha comido la posicion? ::



ahora es su hermano de minusvalias


----------



## burbubolsa (17 May 2012)

SP a nivel de USDPLN correlado; no hay nada debajo. Como esto no da para un titular, yo creo que lo bajan a mínimos anuales, o lo intentan.

La vela verde que acaba de salir creo verle unos bigotes...


----------



## mutiko (17 May 2012)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Señores me voy, están calentando el mercado americano. Va a ser entretenida la tarde.



Pero no nos deje asi, al menos aclare si es que lo estan calentando







o lo estan calentando


----------



## LÁNGARO (17 May 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> :8:
> 
> Restaurante??
> 
> ...



siento no estar deacuerdo con ustec.... a mí lo que me interesa de un "restaurante" es la comida y se puede asegurar que la relación calidad/precio/sabor es muyyyyy superior a algunos Restaurante de 5 tenedores.

y ademas TR en positivo...casi


----------



## nombre (17 May 2012)

mutiko dijo:


> Pero no nos deje asi, al menos aclare si es que lo estan calentando
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Yo apostaria por este último :fiufiu:


----------



## paulistano (17 May 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> siento no estar deacuerdo con ustec.... a mí lo que me interesa de un "restaurante" es la comida y se puede asegurar que la relación calidad/precio/sabor es muyyyyy superior a algunos Restaurante de 5 tenedores.
> 
> y ademas TR en positivo



No, si eso está claro...calidad precio como ninguna, no quería entrar ahí, en lo cual estoy de acuerdo con usted, sino en el concepto de "restaurante". Digamos que eso no es lo que entiendo por restaurante.

Y enhorabuena por sus TR...protéjalas cual huérfanas en estos tiempos...


----------



## LÁNGARO (17 May 2012)

Las vendere para comprar más Iag....


----------



## LCIRPM (17 May 2012)

¿Para cuando "levante el vuelo" ?
Tiene que terminar de hacer caga, perdón caja, Banquia.


----------



## muertoviviente (17 May 2012)

demasiado panico por las calles para tan poco guano en las borsas 

desde tos laos se pide la intervencion del BCE osea que estan tardando :Baile:


----------



## spheratu (17 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> demasiado panico por las calles para tan poco guano en las borsas
> 
> desde tos laos se pide la intervencion del BCE osea que estan tardando :Baile:



Pero ustec no iba corto?


----------



## burbubolsa (17 May 2012)

Metales en máximos e índices en mínimos diarios; esto sí es un sell off de verdad.

Cuando haya pánico de verdad darán gato por liebre en las carnicerías.


----------



## muertoviviente (17 May 2012)

spheratu dijo:


> Pero ustec no iba corto?



si claro solo digo que se ve como el rebote se acerca , al loro porque lo mismo mañana tenemos gap a la baja y depues reboton


----------



## spheratu (17 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> si claro solo digo que se ve como el rebote se acerca , al loro porque lo mismo mañana tenemos gap a la baja y depues reboton



El dia de dividendos de tef? uhmmmienso:


----------



## R3v3nANT (17 May 2012)

Fascismo en estado puro.

La Caixa ejecuta la amenaza de retirar la publicidad a los medios que difundan la cacerolada indignada.

La Caixa executa l'amenaça de retirar publicitat a mitjans que difonguin la cassolada indignada


----------



## vmmp29 (17 May 2012)

Al SP500 le están dando de verdad hoy puede perder los 1310 al culibex lo han sostenido (mañana dividendo Telefonica)


----------



## muertoviviente (17 May 2012)

spheratu dijo:


> El dia de dividendos de tef? uhmmmienso:



mire como los gringos se van a por la mm200 

el reboton esta cerca :Aplauso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 May 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Fascismo en estado puro.
> 
> La Caixa ejecuta la amenaza de retirar la publicidad a los medios que difundan la cacerolada indignada.
> 
> La Caixa executa l'amenaça de retirar publicitat a mitjans que difonguin la cassolada indignada



Pero lo peor es que los periodistas, esos seres de luz llenos de ideales, pasarán por el aro. _Porque hay que comer hoygan!_


----------



## Pepitoria (17 May 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Fascismo en estado puro.
> 
> La Caixa ejecuta la amenaza de retirar la publicidad a los medios que difundan la cacerolada indignada.
> 
> La Caixa executa l'amenaça de retirar publicitat a mitjans que difonguin la cassolada indignada



Hay que pegarle un meneame a eso


----------



## burbubolsa (17 May 2012)

En el frente yanki siguen cayendo las bombas, pero aquí no se mueve nada. Estructura de mercado inalterada. El SP es el lead.

SP justo sobre correlator USDPLN. No hay nada debajo.


----------



## spheratu (17 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> mire como los gringos se van a por la mm200
> 
> el reboton esta cerca :Aplauso:



No le digo que no,pero me pregunto a que niveles dará inicio...no las tengo todas conmigo.


----------



## Claca (17 May 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Fascismo en estado puro.
> 
> La Caixa ejecuta la amenaza de retirar la publicidad a los medios que difundan la cacerolada indignada.
> 
> La Caixa executa l'amenaça de retirar publicitat a mitjans que difonguin la cassolada indignada



Impresionante, qué hijos de puta. Las entidades bancarias pueden hacer lo que les dé la gana: colar sus acciones de la caja como si fueran oro, enchufar preferentes... total, la cnmv no moverá un dedo, los tiene todos muy ocupados sujetando unos maletines que deben pesar lo suyo. ¿Y la prensa? Ya veis lo libre que es. Puto casino amañado, dan ganas de dinamitarlo, literalmente.


----------



## tonuel (17 May 2012)

Mañana abrimos en los 6300... :S


----------



## muertoviviente (17 May 2012)

spheratu dijo:


> No le digo que no,pero me pregunto a que niveles dará inicio...no las tengo todas conmigo.



mañana TEF entrega dividendo 100 pipos menos al ibex y si los gringos cierran asi pues un gap de 200 pips es probable un par de velas rojas y largo con un par 

de todas maneras en zona 6000-6260 ustec puede comprar acciones de TEF SAN BBVA IBERDROLA y sentarse a esperar , vamos lo que muchos an estado intentando hacer cuando estabamos en to lo alto y ahora no se atreven 

mi recomendacion es empezar a comprar acciones de esas 4 que digo , repsol no lo veo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 May 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Impresionante, qué hijos de puta. Las entidades bancarias pueden hacer lo que les dé la gana: colar sus acciones de la caja como si fueran oro, enchufar preferentes... total, la cnmv no moverá un dedo, los tiene todos muy ocupados sujetando unos maletines que deben pesar lo suyo. ¿Y la prensa? Ya veis lo libre que es. Puto casino amañado, dan ganas de dinamitarlo, literalmente.



Pues no sabes como está el ánimo de la gente. Tres convrsaciones de grupos de personas diferentes (por la calle, comprando pan, y en el trabajo). A todos lo único que les falta es un catalizador para que se líe parda parda... Está la gente con un cabreo encima que no te puedes ni imaginar...:cook:


----------



## atman (17 May 2012)

Ando liado... pero vengo a decir... 

Una lástima no haber entrado a lo grande... nos vemos luego...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 May 2012)

Bueno, pues no ha entrado la orden en Bankia, igual mañana tenemos mas suerte.

Pongo otra para todo el año en BMW a 26 €, esta entra seguro, ya me lo dicen el 31 de diciembre, ya pueden quotear.


----------



## burbubolsa (17 May 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Puto casino amañado, dan ganas de dinamitarlo, literalmente.



No perdamos la calma. Con no hacerles el juego, compartir información y sobrevivir es más que suficiente. Es un conflicto con muchas fuerzas luchando entre sí, y tarde o temprano aparece alguien que apreciará los esfuerzos por tratar de sacar algo adelante.


----------



## The Hellion (17 May 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Impresionante, qué hijos de puta. Las entidades bancarias pueden hacer lo que les dé la gana: colar sus acciones de la caja como si fueran oro, enchufar preferentes... total, la cnmv no moverá un dedo, los tiene todos muy ocupados sujetando unos maletines que deben pesar lo suyo. ¿Y la prensa? Ya veis lo libre que es. Puto casino amañado, dan ganas de dinamitarlo, literalmente.



Es que la CNMV se tiene que ocupar de cosas importantes. 

La CNMV investiga a Enolagay por posible uso de información privilegiada

Por ejemplo, de alguien que abre un hilo en un foro y lo titula 

Entérate cnmv, me voy a forrar con XXX. 

Eso es lo que pone en peligro la credibilidad del mercado de valores español, los malvados especuladores que trafican con información privilegiada.... en un foro abierto de internet. 

Que lo de Bankia ya han dicho que no es preocupante, porque no había asimetrías de información o algo así. :XX::XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (17 May 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pues no sabes como está el ánimo de la gente. Tres convrsaciones de grupos de personas diferentes (por la calle, comprando pan, y en el trabajo). A todos lo único que les falta es un catalizador para que se líe parda parda... Está la gente con un cabreo encima que no te puedes ni imaginar...:cook:



Que haya un simpa gordo...con especiales y circo en la tele

La gente de este país soporta pacientemente y comodamente la castuza, pero por lo menos se acojona facilmente...


----------



## bluebeetle (17 May 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Fascismo en estado puro.
> 
> La Caixa ejecuta la amenaza de retirar la publicidad a los medios que difundan la cacerolada indignada.
> 
> La Caixa executa l'amenaça de retirar publicitat a mitjans que difonguin la cassolada indignada



No se sorprenda.Es práctica generalizada entre las instituciones públicas, bancarias y grandes empresas, la presión a las redacciones de los medios para la "filtración" de determinados sucesos. La presión se ejerce vía llamada telefónica al director, o director comercial, que a su vez la trasladan a los estratos inferiores, hasta llegar al plumilla y/o reportero gráfico.

Esto siempre ha sido así desde que empecé a tener contacto con los medios, hace ya unos cuantos años. Da igual que sea un medio de provincias o nacional. El contro de los medios mediante la amenaza publicitaria es un hecho, nos guste o no. 

Esta noticia es símplemente, y trístemente, una anécdota para unos, y el pan nuestro de cada día para otros.

Saludos.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 May 2012)

Me salgo de LVMH en el entorno de los 122, no lo veo del todo claro, pese a seguir pensando que la compañia anda bastante bien.

Mi cartera de valores, ya solo tiene dos valores, y uno español. Se nota que no soy un gestor extranjero, el 50% lo tengo en España, ademas de lo de Bankia. Para que no digan que no soy patriotico.


----------



## Pepitoria (17 May 2012)

Haciendo amigos...y sacudiendo el árbol para mañana

Rato: la Eurozona no está preparada para la salida de Grecia - elEconomista.es


----------



## Claca (17 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> No perdamos la calma. Con no hacerles el juego, compartir información y sobrevivir es más que suficiente. Es un conflicto con muchas fuerzas luchando entre sí, y tarde o temprano aparece alguien que apreciará los esfuerzos por tratar de sacar algo adelante.



No, ni de coña. Las coacciones no se pueden tolerar, eso es ir demasiado lejos. Lo que la prensa debería hacer en este caso es decir "¿Sí? ¿Nos retiráis la publicidad? Pues vamos a sacar a la luz toda la mierda que tienen las entidades, centrando nuestras denuncias en los directivos de las mismas y los colaboradores individuales que han actuado de forma delictiva o con negligencia, que eso no supone rieso sistémico alguno (salvo para el sistema nervioso de los protagonistas)".

Obviamente no pasará, pero debería.


----------



## muertoviviente (17 May 2012)

reflexionen compañeros , durante todo este guanazo del ibex hemos visto que las gacelas pobrecitas ellas an estado elaborando carteras para el largo plazo :: y como decian que aguantaban incluso caidas del 10% o mas ::

como el personal compraba cuando las acciones estaban caras y como estan vendiendo todo aterrorizados por el corralito y el mad max  

y yo les digo que ahora es cuando deben elaborar esas carteras para el largo plazo y con un par de huevos aguantar si se produjese una caida extra del 10%  

fijense como del guindo decia que ello ya habian hecho to y que ahora le tocaba al BCE o a la tia del FMI pidiendo al BCE medidas como rebaja del tipo de interes , esta clarisimo que esas medidas estan al caer , porque el BCE debe preparar a uropa ante la posible salida de grecia .

nose si recuerdan el terremoto de japon y las inyecciones de liquidez que le siguieron o a lo de lehman y mas inyecciones , pues eso pero la diferencia es que ambas cosas se hicieron cuando el daño ya estaba hecho 

pues eso tengan un par de huevos y comprad ahora que el fin del mundo esta a la vuelta de la esquina :vomito:


----------



## vmmp29 (17 May 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Impresionante, qué hijos de puta. Las entidades bancarias pueden hacer lo que les dé la gana: colar sus acciones de la caja como si fueran oro, enchufar preferentes... total, la cnmv no moverá un dedo, los tiene todos muy ocupados sujetando unos maletines que deben pesar lo suyo. ¿Y la prensa? Ya veis lo libre que es. Puto casino amañado, dan ganas de dinamitarlo, literalmente.



yo no hubiese expresado mejor


----------



## muertoviviente (17 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> reflexionen compañeros , durante todo este guanazo del ibex hemos visto que las gacelas pobrecitas ellas an estado elaborando carteras para el largo plazo :: y como decian que aguantaban incluso caidas del 10% o mas ::
> 
> como el personal compraba cuando las acciones estaban caras y como estan vendiendo todo aterrorizados por el corralito y el mad max
> 
> ...



esto que e escrito va de fundamentales pero ademas el TECNICO nos dice que el ibex no bajara de los 6000


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (17 May 2012)

Análisis Ibex. Lo voy a hacer en 2 gráficos, diario y de 2 horas.
En el de 2 horas:





Vemos que realizó 3 estructuras (ahora podría darse lugar un que encaje a las 3 de dilatación que estiraría la caída), pero lo + importante, cumplió el objetivo del doble techo en los 7207-7205, activado al caer de los 7845 con objetivo unos 350-360 pipos. 
Según este gráfico, entraría en largos por encima de 7562 y en cortos por debajo de 7430.
En el diario y quizás + importante vemos:





Hay un canal (he trazado las paralelas perfectas, no para que toquen donde conviene). Vemos un canal descendiente donde ha tocado suelo, si se comporta como tal, debería de rebotar hacia la zona superior del canal y romperlo. Si se comporta como una cuña (que también puede ser dibujado de otra manera con los 2 lados en el mismo sentido, partimos del que el lado inferior es igual y el superior le damos una pequeña inclinación) podría ser de continuación y llevarnos por debajo de los 6000 ptos. Quiero pensar que es un canal en realidad (y que así lo interpretan los traders de las manos fuertes) y que mañana tendría que rebotar. Todo lo que sea bajar de la zona 6430-6420, mala señal.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 May 2012)

Claca dijo:


> No, ni de coña. Las coacciones no se pueden tolerar, eso es ir demasiado lejos. Lo que la prensa debería hacer en este caso es decir "¿Sí? ¿Nos retiráis la publicidad? Pues vamos a sacar a la luz toda la mierda que tienen las entidades, centrando nuestras denuncias en los directivos de las mismas y los colaboradores individuales que han actuado de forma delictiva o con negligencia, que eso no supone rieso sistémico algo (salvo para el sistema nervioso de los protagonistas)".
> 
> Obviamente no pasará, pero debería.



Como se nota que eres joven. Cuando seas mas mayor o tengas mas conocimientos te daras cuenta que el mundo esta podrido, no por la gran mayoria de la gente, si no por los psicopatas de arriba. Todo esta muy podrido. No hay que hacerse sangre, rodearse de gente que merece la pena e intentar ser pisado lo menos posible.

Hace muchos años, cuando los españoles emigraban en masa a Alemania, los alemanes construyeron autenticos barrios barracones para que alli vivieran, algun iluminado no queria que los españoles se integraran con la gente de alli viviendo todos mezclados, pero nada de eso le sirvio para que fuera del trabajo en su tiempo libre, incluso con la barrera del idioma, muchos españoles y alemanes se conocieran, algunos conocieron a sus parejas y todo. La estupidez de un dirigente no pudo impedir que gente normal hiciera cosas normales. Es un ejemplo simple, pero que describe en parte como funciona este mundo. Este mundo es una mierda, pero no por la mayoria de las personas que en el habitan.


----------



## burbubolsa (17 May 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Obviamente no pasará, pero debería.



Debería, es cierto. Pero es mejor canalizar esfuerzos, sumarlos, y presentar batalla en el momento preciso. Los medios de comunicación están perdiendo su papel en la defensa de la sociedad, bajo la amenaza del cambio tecnológico. Les sobrepasa, y terminan cediendo a las presiones. Ya es bastante descarado el carácter desinformador de los medios de masas.

Aunque parezca mentira, hay gente poderosa que quiere arreglar las cosas, y que tienen la potestad para hacerlo. Pero es necesario establecer los vínculos, ir paso a paso. Compartir información es fundamental, y asociarse es esencial.


----------



## Sir_Wallace (17 May 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Como se nota que eres joven. Cuando seas mas mayor o tengas mas conocimientos te daras cuenta que el mundo esta podrido, no por la gran mayoria de la gente, si no por los psicopatas de arriba. Todo esta muy podrido. No hay que hacerse sangre, rodearse de gente que merece la pena e intentar ser pisado lo menos posible.
> 
> Hace muchos años, cuando los españoles emigraban en masa a Alemania, los alemanes construyeron autenticos barrios barracones para que alli vivieran, algun iluminado no queria que los españoles se integraran con la gente de alli viviendo todos mezclados, pero nada de eso le sirvio para que fuera del trabajo en su tiempo libre, incluso con la barrera del idioma, muchos españoles y alemanes se conocieran, algunos conocieron a sus parejas y todo. La estupidez de un dirigente no pudo impedir que gente normal hiciera cosas normales. Es un ejemplo simple, pero que describe en parte como funciona este mundo. Este mundo es una mierda, pero no por la mayoria de las personas que en el habitan.



Totalmente de acuerdo chinito, las personas en general merecen la pena, pero en las agregaciones de personas se imponen los psicopatas y dejan su impronta, por ello todas están todas podridas, pero supongo qu esto vendrá siendo así desde que el mundo es mundo.


----------



## burbubolsa (17 May 2012)

En momentos así, mejor leer un poco de Vice, y recordar que sí hay una moral universal: The Definitive Guide to Enlightening Information | VICE | Australia


----------



## bluebeetle (17 May 2012)

Claca dijo:


> No, ni de coña. Las coacciones no se pueden tolerar, eso es ir demasiado lejos. Lo que la prensa debería hacer en este caso es decir "¿Sí? ¿Nos retiráis la publicidad? Pues vamos a sacar a la luz toda la mierda que tienen las entidades, centrando nuestras denuncias en los directivos de las mismas y los colaboradores individuales que han actuado de forma delictiva o con negligencia, que eso no supone rieso sistémico algo (salvo para el sistema nervioso de los protagonistas)".
> 
> Obviamente no pasará, pero debería.



No pierda usted el idealismo, joven.:Aplauso: Sinceramente. Lo digo como veterano de los medios.


----------



## Pepitoria (17 May 2012)

Roubini: España e Italia requerirán un rescate independientemente de la salida de Grecia - elEconomista.es


----------



## Pepitoria (17 May 2012)

Los usanos quieren recuperar...

por el bien de la espalda de MM a la hora de recojer caracoles


----------



## Claca (17 May 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pues no sabes como está el ánimo de la gente. Tres convrsaciones de grupos de personas diferentes (por la calle, comprando pan, y en el trabajo). A todos lo único que les falta es un catalizador para que se líe parda parda... Está la gente con un cabreo encima que no te puedes ni imaginar...:cook:



Por eso mismo pienso que viene una ración de miedo tamaño XXL con los griegos sirviendo de ejemplo. Eso lo dije en 2011 (pensaba que lo que está pasando este año pasaría entonces) y ahora que lo veo, me reafirmo:

-Griegos con corralazo
-Sonará para España el mismo destino
-La gente se preocupará en lugar de cabrearse
-Teatrillo clásico europeo en forma de macroreunión con carácter de urgencia
-Aprobadas reformas 'in extremis' para salvaguardar la estabilidad de la UE
-Enculadas varias al ciudadano (pensiones, recortes salvajes) a cambio de conservar los ahorros

Si me permitís un tochaco para explicarme mirando lo que dije en el pasado:

La idea en general:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...puntos-basicos-bono-al-7-a-4.html#post4938493

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...bex-35-3t-2011-parte-2-a-398.html#post4933564

Este comentario fue en septiembre de 2011, suelo temporal:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...a-impagara-este-de-semana-59.html#post5007730 

Gráficos VS Fundamentales:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...e-confirma-quiebra-helena-11.html#post5171956 

Y aquí muestro mis dudas de que lo malo haya pasado y ya me inclino por la resolución alcista que estamos viviendo:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...x-35-octubre-2011-2-parte-38.html#post5192870 

Falta el susto que esperaba el año pasado, pero todo lo que pasa es lógico, normal y para nada alarmante teniendo en cuenta que gracias a este foro estábamos avisados. Es más, en mis gráficos esta subida del BUND que tiene como objetivo los 146,XX (en gráficos anteriores los 148 por tema de vencimientos) está muy bien definida, con sus resistencias por arriba... y aquí me callo


----------



## nombre (17 May 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pues no sabes como está el ánimo de la gente. Tres convrsaciones de grupos de personas diferentes (por la calle, comprando pan, y en el trabajo). A todos lo único que les falta es un catalizador para que se líe parda parda... Está la gente con un cabreo encima que no te puedes ni imaginar...:cook:





Ha visto Ud la nueva flota de coches todo terreno blindados y antidisturbios que ha adquirido la policia local y de un tiempo a esta parte ya circulan por las calles de esta ciudad? Al principio me chocaron esos enrrejados de 1x1cm blindando culquier cristal del coche y ademas en todo terreno, ya que nunca se habian visto vehiculos asi, pero claro, cuando uno ve en grecía volar toda clase de objetos en las manifestaciones, se pregunta si esos nuevos vehiculos no estarán descontando un tipo de comportamiento en la población :S


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (17 May 2012)

Bankinter, por este valor estoy apostando (aunque dije en el último post que habría que salir por debajo de los 3,15 por activación de un doble techo en 3,5 con 0,35 ptos de recorrido, es decir, hasta los 2,8), pero bueno, si no habéis salido, tampoco es el fin del mundo. A ver, el que haya entrado y no haya puesto stop, pienso que no debe ponerse muy nervioso, en un rango semanal ya hizo una pequeña onda en zona de sobreventa y a poco que se acerque o consiga el objetivo de los 2,8 (cabe una probable expansión máxima hasta 2,7 por un impulso de dilatación del primer impulso realizado). En todo caso, mirar los fibos a los que hay que recuperar por narices (3,8-4,3) sin tener en cuenta la parte alta del canal de mayor rango que está realizando y algunos gaps abiertos + arriba.


----------



## burbubolsa (17 May 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Los usanos quieren recuperar...
> 
> por el bien de la espalda de MM a la hora de recojer caracoles



Me pregunto qué significa recoger caracoles en argot financiero. Me gustaría saber si mis colegas en Boston también recogen caracoles...


----------



## Pepitoria (17 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Me pregunto qué significa recoger caracoles en argot financiero. Me gustaría saber si mis colegas en Boston también recogen caracoles...



Yo también me lo pregunto, él lo dijo


----------



## The Hellion (17 May 2012)

A ghkghk esto no le va a gustar: 

LSE unveils new prices in challenge to Spanish exchange | Reuters

HDLGP, qué razón tiene chinito. Los ingleses son unos cabrones. ¿Qué les ha hecho BME para que vengan aquí a joder la marrana? ¿Acaso vamos nosotros allí con el pescaíto frito para joderles su fishandchips de mierda?

Cabrones. 

Gibraltar español!!!


----------



## kemao2 (17 May 2012)

NO se si ya comentado pero para el que no lo sepa

*En pocas semanas se acaba la operación Twist,* por eso bolsa americana y el SP 500 es bajista en mayo y mas que va a bajar hasta nueva orden ya que se acaba la gasolina de la FED y la bolsa de EEUU al igual que Europa tiende a bajar y debería estar mucho mas abajo.









S&P500: La bajada es típica cada vez que se acaba un programa de la FED - Foros de Economía, hipotecas y bolsa


----------



## burbubolsa (17 May 2012)

nombre dijo:


> un tipo de comportamiento en la población :S



Pues si la gente primero les invitan a salir del € para arreglar las cosas, y luego les suben los precios de los productos, convertibilidades asimétricas, etc, va a ser idéntico a la Argentina del corralón.


----------



## vmmp29 (17 May 2012)

los usanos se están merendando alos cortos


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 May 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Bankinter, por este valor estoy apostando (aunque dije en el último post que habría que salir por debajo de los 3,15 por activación de un doble techo en 3,5 con 0,35 ptos de recorrido, es decir, hasta los 2,8), pero bueno, si no habéis salido, tampoco es el fin del mundo. A ver, el que haya entrado y no haya puesto stop, pienso que no debe ponerse muy nervioso, en un rango semanal ya hizo una pequeña onda en zona de sobreventa y a poco que se acerque o consiga el objetivo de los 2,8 (cabe una probable expansión máxima hasta 2,7 por un impulso de dilatación del primer impulso realizado). En todo caso, mirar los fibos a los que hay que recuperar por narices (3,8-4,3) sin tener en cuenta la parte alta del canal de mayor rango que está realizando y algunos gaps abiertos + arriba.




Bueno, así es como yo estoy viendo a bankinter....

*[BANKINTER]*







Vale que antes de ese primer impulso hay otro anterior...no estoy muy seguro de la ortodoxia del gráfico... opinen si lo creen necesario


----------



## Pepitoria (17 May 2012)

Moody's rebaja la nota de cuatro CCAA: Cataluña y Murcia ya son 'bono basura' - elEconomista.es


----------



## carvil (17 May 2012)

*"FITCH CUTS GREECE'S LT RATINGS TO CCC FROM B-"*



Salu2


----------



## burbubolsa (17 May 2012)

Bonita vela de 3 sigmas a las 1927 en el SP. Hagan lo que quieran, pero si se meten con un SL ajustado se lo van a petar a la one a la two...


----------



## Sr. Breve (17 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Bonita vela de 3 sigmas a las 1927 en el SP. Hagan lo que quieran, pero si se meten con un SL ajustado se lo van a petar a la one a la two...



pues yo creo que esta vez es la buena con un SL justo debajo de mínimos

veamos


----------



## burbubolsa (17 May 2012)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> pues yo creo que esta vez es la buena con un SL justo debajo de mínimos
> 
> veamos



Ya no me fío nada. Hasta el cierre europeo habrá movimiento, y son 2 horas. Y mañana puede que haya más movimiento hasta la apertura americana, con sentido incierto. Creo que están liquidando mercado, rompiendo TODOS los SL y los SP que les parecen adecuados.

El correlator del USDPLN con el SP ya está 15 puntos arriba. Por debajo están los suecos, 5 abajo. Debajo de eso no hay nada; si cae esos 5 puntos, es síntoma de mercado sin reservas de capital, una papelera. Bueno, también hay inversores en B, y también juegan a bolsa; quizás entrasen ahí.


----------



## Sr. Breve (17 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Ya no me fío nada. Hasta el cierre europeo habrá movimiento, y son 2 horas. Y mañana puede que haya más movimiento hasta la apertura americana, con sentido incierto. Creo que están liquidando mercado, rompiendo TODOS los SL y los SP que les parecen adecuados.
> 
> El correlator del USDPLN con el SP ya está 15 puntos arriba. Por debajo están los suecos, 5 abajo. Debajo de eso no hay nada; si cae esos 5 puntos, es síntoma de mercado sin reservas de capital, una papelera. Bueno, también hay inversores en B, y también juegan a bolsa; quizás entrasen ahí.



yo tampoco dejaría la entrada abierta para mañana... si aguantan los mínimos antes de las 20:30 igual sale bien


----------



## nombre (17 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Pues si la gente primero les invitan a salir del € para arreglar las cosas, y luego les suben los precios de los productos, convertibilidades asimétricas, etc, va a ser idéntico a la Argentina del corralón.





De verdad nos van a invitar a salir del €? No se, me da la sensación de que españa va a ser una mezcla de museo de historia del arte, Miami, las vegas, y plataforma logistica, aparte de algun sectorcillo más que se le pueda sacar provecho. Con esto quiero decir que Alemania no puede vivir solo de las exportaciones y necesita demanda interna y volumen internacional en un mundo cada vez mas tendente a las grandes asociaciones para hacer volumen de negocio, no deja de ser una gigantesca economía de escala con la que posicionarse.

Por si les interesa una teoria mas, manejo un escenario en el que Alemania tiene claro su objetivo(poderosa economia de escala y fuerza) pero que para poder controlar, hace falta poner un poco de disciplina a las cuatro cabras locas, de manera que aunque se que hay desequilibrios creo una unión europea y mientras todos se van de farra me edifico una posición fiable de deuda a modo de padre paternalista, y una vez que mis socios tengan problemas no tienen mas huevos que acometer las reformas que sin presión sería imposible de imponer. Para que a ninguna cabrita loca me intente hacer un sinpa voy saliendo de su deuda y se la coloco a sus bancos, de manera que si no quieren implosionar tienen que someterse. Finalmente y en un calculado punto de no retorno ya pondré los cojones encima de la mesa haciendo a mi propia deuda Alemana la que sujete todo el tinglado, pero primero todos bien disciplinados no vaya a ser que yo tambien me vaya al guano. 

Es grave lo mio doctor?


----------



## burbubolsa (17 May 2012)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> yo tampoco dejaría la entrada abierta para mañana... si aguantan los mínimos antes de las 20:30 igual sale bien



USDSEK 2 puntos abajo respecto al SP. Si no quieres quedarte abierto en largo, no entres.


----------



## Diegol07 (17 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> USDSEK 2 puntos abajo respecto al SP. Si no quieres quedarte abierto en largo, no entres.



Alguien quiere entrar aqui???


----------



## pipoapipo (17 May 2012)

joer...... no se como no nos han mandado ya a veteranos ....


----------



## burbubolsa (17 May 2012)

nombre dijo:


> De verdad nos van a invitar a salir del €? No se, me da la sensación de que españa va a ser una mezcla de museo de historia del arte, Miami, las vegas, y plataforma logistica, aparte de algun sectorcillo más que se le pueda sacar provecho. Con esto quiero decir que Alemania no puede vivir solo de las exportaciones y necesita demanda interna y volumen internacional en un mundo cada vez mas tendente a las grandes asociaciones para hacer volumen de negocio, no deja de ser una gigantesca economía de escala con la que posicionarse.
> 
> Por si les interesa una teoria mas, manejo un escenario en el que Alemania tiene claro su objetivo(poderosa economia de escala y fuerza) pero que para poder controlar, hace falta poner un poco de disciplina a las cuatro cabras locas, de manera que aunque se que hay desequilibrios creo una unión europea y mientras todos se van de farra me edifico una posición fiable de deuda a modo de padre paternalista, y una vez que mis socios tengan problemas no tienen mas huevos que acometer las reformas que sin presión sería imposible de imponer. Para que a ninguna cabrita loca me intente hacer un sinpa voy saliendo de su deuda y se la coloco a sus bancos, de manera que si no quieren implosionar tienen que someterse. Finalmente y en un calculado punto de no retorno ya pondré los cojones encima de la mesa haciendo a mi propia deuda Alemana la que sujete todo el tinglado, pero primero todos bien disciplinados no vaya a ser que yo tambien me vaya al guano.
> 
> Es grave lo mio doctor?



Tengo contactos alemanes que ya dan por sentado la separación del espacio €. No está clara la forma, pero la atomización monetaria, similar a la situación anterior al €, no es deseable. Es preferible la división en dos zonas, una de crecimiento rápido y otra de crecimiento lento. Posiblemente Francia se coloque como líder de la zona lenta, y Alemania líder de la rápida. Gran Bretaña no será problema, porque puede desaparecer del mapa en 2013. Pero que en el norte están hartos y ya no van a adelantar más dinero, me lo han dejado bastante claro. Su interés ahora es llevarse todo lo que puedan del sur, especialmente mano de obra especializada, y someter al resto a un rescate al 5%, como el irlandés, con una moneda no demasiado blanda, para que el rescate no se convierta en una broma. Si se produjera cambio de moneda, ya sea € bis, o neopeseta, es previsible que se aplique restricción de circulante (corralito) y convertibilidad asimétrica (corralón). Si es Alemania la que se monta su neo€ con Turquía, Polonia, Dinamarca, Suecia, etc... no creo que haya corrales.


----------



## burbubolsa (17 May 2012)

Correlator del USDSEK en NQ perforado. Bueno, ahora ya puede ocurrir cualquier cosa, porque por abajo solo hay negritud.


----------



## pipoapipo (17 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Correlator del USDSEK en SP perforado. Bueno, ahora ya puede ocurrir cualquier cosa, porque por abajo solo hay negritud.



pandoro? se aprecia una sonrisa blanca blanca? ::

por cierto, cuando MM dice lo de los caracoles yo entiendo q dice...... llegamos a ese nivel y me mandan a la pu.ta calle

(modo traduccion a lo bruto off)


----------



## atman (17 May 2012)

Habrá que cerrar el hueco ¿no? =^_^=







Edito: a efectos del comentairo, ni caso a las rayas y la fechita. Me refiero al diferecnial SP-DAX


----------



## Sr. Breve (17 May 2012)

aumenta el volúmen


----------



## Diegol07 (17 May 2012)

Diegol07 dijo:


> Es mas que obvio que el SP termina en rojo hoy.



Y asi va a ser.

Mañana caida fuerte en el IBEX de mas de un 3% (ojo que puede ser mayor, todo dependera del panico, pero interesa mucho que caiga fuerte)
y el lunes Subidonnnnnnnnnnn.


Parezco MV que cito mis propios post.


----------



## atman (17 May 2012)

Claro que puestos a cerrar huecos... este le hará ilusión a más gente...


----------



## burbubolsa (17 May 2012)

Bueno, queda poco partido ya, media parte. Mañana rojo tomate, rojo sangre. A las 1600, replanteamiento. Podrían demorarlo hasta el lunes, pero yo creo que harán una sesión en V.


----------



## burbubolsa (17 May 2012)

En el NQ ahora mismo no se mueve un alma. Estoy largo con margen del 2200%.


----------



## burbubolsa (17 May 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> pandoro? se aprecia una sonrisa blanca blanca? ::
> 
> por cierto, cuando MM dice lo de los caracoles yo entiendo q dice...... llegamos a ese nivel y me mandan a la pu.ta calle
> 
> (modo traduccion a lo bruto off)



Se ve negro. No sé si es pandoro o es Buba, pero está negro.

Yo pensaba que era para trabajar en el proyecto de Sovereign. Y los caracoles, por lo lento que va su supuesta absorción de BoA, jeje. No sé qué querrán hacer, pero después de ver una chica Botín al frente de la F€D (MEDE), puede ser cualquier cosa.


----------



## Sr. Breve (17 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> En el NQ ahora mismo no se mueve un alma. Estoy largo con margen del 2200%.



la acompaño largo 1310 en el sp500, SL 1308


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 May 2012)

atman dijo:


> Claro que puestos a cerrar huecos... este le hará ilusión a más gente...



Ponga al sp500 dividio con el eurusd y comparelo con el dax.


----------



## Diegol07 (17 May 2012)

Donde estara Janus???


----------



## Claca (17 May 2012)

BBVA:







A pesar del guano que le debería quedar, la resolución del escenario admite propuestas muy alcistas. Ahora no tiene sentido contemplarlas, pero llegado el momento habrá que creerse lo que haga el precio, sea lo que sea.


----------



## Ajetreo (17 May 2012)

Diegol07 dijo:


> Donde estara Janus???



En el huerto con Mulder y las alcachofas y MM y los caracoles. Aunque luego los guisan por separado que juntos no pegan


----------



## pipoapipo (17 May 2012)

pues nada, los americanos anda cortos de droja en el colacao y para q su camello bernake les de otro chute bajaran y como nosotros no tenemos hasta julio nuestra FED..... pues eso...... a esperar q les venga la gana de subir

estuvimos subiendo casi 3 meses....... cuanto aguantaremos bajando? queda poco? o van a dejar el culo roto a los q esten largos?

proximamente en sus TFT


----------



## Sr. Breve (17 May 2012)

malas vibraciones en EUR/CNY y en volumen, cierro a la par


----------



## Claca (17 May 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> pues nada, los americanos anda cortos de droja en el colacao y para q su camello bernake les de otro chute bajaran y como nosotros no tenemos hasta julio nuestra FED..... pues eso...... a esperar q les venga la gana de subir
> 
> estuvimos subiendo casi 3 meses....... cuanto aguantaremos bajando? queda poco? o van a dejar el culo roto a los q esten largos?
> 
> proximamente en sus TFT



A corto plazo queda caída... El BUND llegará hasta los 144,60 aprox, ahí, probablemente desde algo más arriba, sí tiene muchas papeletas para recortar, tal vez entonces venga el ansiado rebote en las bolsas.

A nivel técnico tenemos al DOW rompiendo el doble techo a la baja, así que desde el lado americano el mercado también está para seguir cayendo. Aquí se ve bien el objetivo:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ex-35-mayo-2012-1a-parte-212.html#post6303486

Los yankis están muy fuertes, los hijos de fruta, de momento es mejor no pensar en grandes guanazos en ese mercado, aunque cueste asimilarlo.


----------



## nombre (17 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Tengo *contactos alemanes* que ya dan por sentado la separación del espacio €. No está clara la forma, pero la atomización monetaria, similar a la situación anterior al €, no es deseable. Es preferible la división en dos zonas, una de crecimiento rápido y otra de crecimiento lento. Posiblemente Francia se coloque como líder de la zona lenta, y Alemania líder de la rápida. Gran Bretaña no será problema, porque *puede desaparecer del mapa en 2013*. Pero que en el norte están hartos y ya no van a adelantar más dinero, me lo han dejado bastante claro. Su interés ahora es llevarse todo lo que puedan del sur, especialmente mano de obra especializada, y someter al resto a un rescate al 5%, como el irlandés, con una moneda no demasiado blanda, para que el rescate no se convierta en una broma. Si se produjera cambio de moneda, ya sea € bis, o neopeseta, es previsible que se aplique restricción de circulante (corralito) y convertibilidad asimétrica (corralón). Si es Alemania la que se monta su neo€ con Turquía, Polonia, Dinamarca, Suecia, etc... no creo que haya corrales.





Esos contactos como de bien informados estan? 

Y lo de GB? ::

A mi lo que me mosquea es que los sudamericanos nos estén intentando copiar el modelo europeo. Luego ya viene la posición que ocupa Usa y el big guano que planea sobre ellos.

Otra impresión de psiquiatra de la mias es cuando hay todas estas reuniones bilderbergs y aquellos G20 en los que Zp pataleaba por entrar. Tengo la impresión de que se hablaba:

-(USA) Chinos y rusos, si nos caemos USA y UE, vosotros vais a pillar el mismo big guano apocalipsis.
-(China-rusia) La culpa es vuestra que estais entrampados hasta las cejas.
-(UE) Los americanos son los culpables que deben lo impagable nosotros queremos lazos con vosotros
-(USA) UE tu callate y obedece si no quieres cuatro azotazos

-(USA) si la crisis nos estalla a todos a la vez implosionamos, hay que hacer actuaciones parciales con estabilizadores
-(UE) si pero la culpa es vuestra
-(USA) la última vez que te aviso y te cae una colleja
-(USA) Hay que crear inflación para que se absorba el pufo

-(UE) NEIN! [Zasca!]
-(CHINA) Pero estamos hasta los rollitos de primavela del dolar, hay que hacer cambios y o negociamos libremente en otra moneda o rompo la baraja. Somos los unicos que tenemos a la población acojonada y nos lo podemos permitir, ademas nuestro colega gadafi tiene muy avanzadas unas pruebas con su propia moneda y la cosa no le va mal.
-(UE) Eso, eso...
-(USA) A callar todos cohones! Lo vamos a hacer asi. HAy que entrar en el big guano de forma programada y la unica manera para hacerlo parcialmente, es dejar que todo se desmorone, y a continuación, yo voy a sujetar los mercados ya que, al no haber alternativa, mi moneda lo va a soportar. Mientras tanto, la UE se va a desacelerar y para que no se haga eterno la vamos a hundir a traves de nuestras agencias para acelerar el proceso. China y rusia vais a financiarles cuando haya picos de stress en la financiacion.
Mientras China va tener que apreciar su moneda para europa y usa vayamos chutando.
-(UE) los piigs van a estallar en mil pedazos, esto es una locura
-(USA) No hay alternativa, mejor que revienten cuatro a que lo hagamos todos. De todas formas para sostener el turismo vamos a liar la de cristo en oriente medio para que no se escape ni un centimo del turismo y incluso, si es necesario, mandamos a la primera dama a promocionar la costa del sol y las puestas de sol de la Alhambra.
Tambien hay que controlar el petroleo para que se mantenga bajo hasta el momento oportuno en que lo dispararemos y será el catalizador absorbente de todos las deudas. No hay otra opción. Como gratificacíon igual os cedo crear una nueva moneda mundial, pero sobre todo no intenteis acelerar el devenir de las cosas o me cepillo al DSK de turno y toda la corte que arrastre. Una vez que disparemos el petroleo yo pasaré mi calvario particular y con no pocas penurias mantendremos todos nuestro estatus quo. No hay otra alternativa!
-(RUsia) :
-(China) :baba: :rolleye: :
-(UE) 8: : ienso: :ouch: 
-(USA) inocho:
-(USA) [nota mental: estos no se han pispado que el mundialito lo voy a meter con mis activos en todo lo alto :XX: ]



Evoluciono favorablemente doctor? :bla:


----------



## muertoviviente (17 May 2012)

vamos gringos reventad los 1300 :baba:

bonito gap ala baja de 200 pips en el ibex de mi vida :Baile:


----------



## aitor33 (17 May 2012)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> la acompaño largo 1310 en el sp500, SL 1308



¿ le ha saltado ?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 May 2012)

Sabíais que Pollastre era catalán...? ienso:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/6365024-post9.html

Saludos...


----------



## muertoviviente (17 May 2012)

vamos gringos hijoeputas guanead mas :baba:


----------



## Sr. Breve (17 May 2012)

aitor33 dijo:


> ¿ le ha saltado ?



no, me salí hace un rato a la par


----------



## burbufilia (17 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Tengo contactos alemanes que ya dan por sentado la separación del espacio €. No está clara la forma, pero la atomización monetaria, similar a la situación anterior al €, no es deseable. Es preferible la división en dos zonas, una de crecimiento rápido y otra de crecimiento lento. Posiblemente Francia se coloque como líder de la zona lenta, y Alemania líder de la rápida. *Gran Bretaña no será problema, porque puede desaparecer del mapa en 2013.* Pero que en el norte están hartos y ya no van a adelantar más dinero, me lo han dejado bastante claro. Su interés ahora es llevarse todo lo que puedan del sur, especialmente mano de obra especializada, y someter al resto a un rescate al 5%, como el irlandés, con una moneda no demasiado blanda, para que el rescate no se convierta en una broma. Si se produjera cambio de moneda, ya sea € bis, o neopeseta, es previsible que se aplique restricción de circulante (corralito) y convertibilidad asimétrica (corralón). Si es Alemania la que se monta su neo€ con Turquía, Polonia, Dinamarca, Suecia, etc... no creo que haya corrales.



Guerra nucelar por el dominio de Gibraltar? Qué quieres decir con la desaparición de UK?


----------



## carvil (17 May 2012)

Ale se acabó ::


----------



## muertoviviente (17 May 2012)

igmarkets ya marca menos 100 pipos en el ibex :baba: y hay que sumar el divi de TEF :baba: :baba:


----------



## aitor33 (17 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> igmarkets ya marca menos 100 pipos en el ibex :baba: y hay que sumar el divi de TEF :baba: :baba:



no se ria tanto que hasta el rabo todo es toro


----------



## paulistano (17 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> igmarkets ya marca menos 100 pipos en el ibex :baba: y hay que sumar el divi de TEF :baba: :baba:




no sería la primera vez ni la segunda ni la tercera que ig anuncia eso y luego es al alza en vez de a la baja8:


----------



## Pepitoria (17 May 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Hoy y mañana deberían sacar músculo los usanos
> 
> Perder los 1290 ya sería salir por patas
> 
> A ver si MM nos dice algo...



¿cómo van esos caracoles? 

¿hay esperanza?


----------



## muertoviviente (17 May 2012)

y esto simplemente porque el sp500 tenia un HCH el que no lo viera esta ciego o es un inversoh sofisticaro :rolleye:

ahi lo tiene con su pullbakcito y to  


MM gacelon cosmico apostaste por una subida con to a tu favor porque mañana es vencimiento , el sp500 esta sobrevendido pero no contaste con el sencillo analisis TECNICO ::


----------



## nombre (17 May 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿cómo van esos caracoles?
> 
> ¿hay esperanza?





MM tenia en mente 130x. Los 1290 era lo del tema de los caracoles :cook:


----------



## VLADELUI (17 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Tengo contactos alemanes que ya dan por sentado la separación del espacio €. No está clara la forma, pero la atomización monetaria, similar a la situación anterior al €, no es deseable. Es preferible la división en dos zonas, una de crecimiento rápido y otra de crecimiento lento. Posiblemente Francia se coloque como líder de la zona lenta, y Alemania líder de la rápida. Gran Bretaña no será problema, porque puede desaparecer del mapa en 2013. Pero que en el norte están hartos y ya no van a adelantar más dinero, me lo han dejado bastante claro. Su interés ahora es llevarse todo lo que puedan del sur, especialmente mano de obra especializada, y someter al resto a un rescate al 5%, como el irlandés, con una moneda no demasiado blanda, para que el rescate no se convierta en una broma. Si se produjera cambio de moneda, ya sea € bis, o neopeseta, es previsible que se aplique restricción de circulante (corralito) y convertibilidad asimétrica (corralón). Si es Alemania la que se monta su neo€ con Turquía, Polonia, Dinamarca, Suecia, etc... no creo que haya corrales.



Muy bien, me creo que conoce a Shuble ese y tal, pero vamos que Polonia Y Turkia son unos compañeros de viaje fenomenales para ese grupo de elite europeo.

No sé, no todas las fichas me encajan.


----------



## The Hellion (17 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> y esto simplemente porque el sp500 tenia un HCH el que no lo viera esta ciego o es un inversoh sofisticaro :rolleye:
> 
> ahi lo tiene con su pullbakcito y to
> 
> ...


----------



## Burbujilimo (17 May 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> A ver, de ahi, me siento responsable en bkt, pero tb dije en el ultimo post que sobre 3,15 habría que salir temporalmente por activación de un doble techo en 3,5 y con objetivo los 2,8 +-. En todo caso, recuperarás de sobra (yo me he deshecho de una parte para volver acumular, pero mantengo parte de la cartera en bkt), pq tiene que corregir a fibos mucho más altos (zona 3,8-4,2).



La responsabilidad es mia, que soy quién da al botoncito. Lo único que me fastidia es que no he sido disciplinado, he entrado a operar en una semana en la que no debería (no operar si no puedes dedicarle el tiempo suficiente, y estoy siguiendo el mercado un poco por encima, así como el hilo) y he hecho 2 entradas (BBVA+BKT) cuando debería haber hecho sólo una, en el lateral sin confirmar en el que estabamos). MGMM (Mal Gacelilla Muy Mal). A ver si esta vez aprendo la lección de no operar cuando se que no debo. Añadir que si esta me está saliendo mal el saldo global de las entradas que te he seguido es positivo, incluso aunque algunas entradas las pifie yo como con el POP, y llevo mucho aprendido gracia a tus explicaciones.

En cualquier caso, y aprovechandome un poco de que estás con mala conciencia, me gustaría consultarte sobre la activación/desactivación de los dobles techos/suelos, ¿cuando se producen? En el POP me barrieron de mala manera, y era una perita en dulce, como se está viendo a posteriori. ¿Fue normal la barrida que hicieron o de una volatilidad especial?

Otra cosa, los valores que llevo, ¿algún punto de "salir por patas"? En principio creo que son solventes. Solo me joroba lo que a todos, no haberle metido esos cortitos cariñosos a bankia...


----------



## muertoviviente (17 May 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


>



el milagro de nuestro tiempo que Ujtedeh me han encontrado gacelillas :rolleye:


----------



## Claca (17 May 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> La responsabilidad es mia, que soy quién da al botoncito. Lo único que me fastidia es que no he sido disciplinado, he entrado a operar en una semana en la que no debería (no operar si no puedes dedicarle el tiempo suficiente, y estoy siguiendo el mercado un poco por encima, así como el hilo) y he hecho 2 entradas (BBVA+BKT) cuando debería haber hecho sólo una, en el lateral sin confirmar en el que estabamos). MGMM (Mal Gacelilla Muy Mal). A ver si esta vez aprendo la lección de no operar cuando se que no debo. Añadir que si esta me está saliendo mal el saldo global de las entradas que te he seguido es positivo, incluso aunque algunas entradas las pifie yo como con el POP, y llevo mucho aprendido gracia a tus explicaciones.
> 
> En cualquier caso, y aprovechandome un poco de que estás con mala conciencia, me gustaría consultarte sobre la activación/desactivación de los dobles techos/suelos, ¿cuando se producen? En el POP me barrieron de mala manera, y era una perita en dulce, como se está viendo a posteriori. ¿Fue normal la barrida que hicieron o de una volatilidad especial?
> 
> Otra cosa, los valores que llevo, ¿algún punto de "salir por patas"? En principio creo que son solventes. Solo me joroba lo que a todos, no haberle metido esos cortitos cariñosos a bankia...



Por si te sirve, hace poco comenté el POPU para ghkghk:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ex-35-mayo-2012-1a-parte-368.html#post6344899

Obviamente nada ha cambiado y sigue estando muy bajista.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (17 May 2012)

:X


Burbujilimo dijo:


> La responsabilidad es mia, que soy quién da al botoncito. Lo único que me fastidia es que no he sido disciplinado, he entrado a operar en una semana en la que no debería (no operar si no puedes dedicarle el tiempo suficiente, y estoy siguiendo el mercado un poco por encima, así como el hilo) y he hecho 2 entradas (BBVA+BKT) cuando debería haber hecho sólo una, en el lateral sin confirmar en el que estabamos). MGMM (Mal Gacelilla Muy Mal). A ver si esta vez aprendo la lección de no operar cuando se que no debo. Añadir que si esta me está saliendo mal el saldo global de las entradas que te he seguido es positivo, incluso aunque algunas entradas las pifie yo como con el POP, y llevo mucho aprendido gracia a tus explicaciones.
> 
> En cualquier caso, y aprovechandome un poco de que estás con mala conciencia, me gustaría consultarte sobre la activación/desactivación de los dobles techos/suelos, ¿cuando se producen? En el POP me barrieron de mala manera, y era una perita en dulce, como se está viendo a posteriori. ¿Fue normal la barrida que hicieron o de una volatilidad especial?
> 
> Otra cosa, los valores que llevo, ¿algún punto de "salir por patas"? En principio creo que son solventes. Solo me joroba lo que a todos, no haberle metido esos cortitos cariñosos a bankia...



doble techos/suelos son figuras chartistas de acumulación/distribución alta. Es decir, se produce un 2º intento y a veces 3º o 4º intento de atraer/espantar a la manada gacelilla. Según la tendencia principal, la figura a favor es + fiable (aunque son muy muy fiables en todos los sentidos), así en tendencia alcista, los dobles suelos son totalmente fiables en su activación y viceversa con los dobles techos. Se activan en el punto entre ambos + alejado de esos techos/suelos con esa distancia como objetivo a partir de ese punto. En todo caso, sea la figura que sea, si acompaña al mismo un indicador rápido de sobrecompra/venta, mejor.


----------



## J-Z (17 May 2012)

Guanazo pre caralibro, espero que se pegue una buena ostia la red fecal esa.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (17 May 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Bueno, así es como yo estoy viendo a bankinter....
> 
> *[BANKINTER]*
> 
> ...



muchas gracias


----------



## Caronte el barquero (17 May 2012)

Ya han rebajado a los bancos Moody´s


----------



## Caronte el barquero (17 May 2012)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...s-espanoles-y-situa-perspectiva-negativa.html


----------



## Pepitoria (17 May 2012)

Pase lo que pase le voy a hacer un downgrade generoso al Level of Guano de mi firma...


----------



## Janus (17 May 2012)

Hoy nuevamente el IBEX sus más de 200 pipos entre máximo y mínimo. Lleva así aproximadamente unas 23 sesiones.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (17 May 2012)

He aquí un ejemplo claro de un doble techo de libro, que se avisó en otros foros donde eramos 4 gatos por aquel entonces, no como aquí que estoy flipando con las visitas que tenemos. Es Gamesa y te podias poner corto en todos los brokers jeje por aquel entonces.


----------



## Pepitoria (17 May 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> He aquí un ejemplo claro de un doble techo de libro, que se avisó en otros foros donde eramos 4 gatos por aquel entonces, no como aquí que estoy flipando con las visitas que tenemos. Es Gamesa y te podias poner corto en todos los brokers jeje por aquel entonces.



Yo estuve en uno de esos picos ...y salí vivo gracias a dios

Que hostiazo se ha pegado después...


----------



## Mr. Brightside (17 May 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> He aquí un ejemplo claro de un doble techo de libro, que se avisó en otros foros donde eramos 4 gatos por aquel entonces, no como aquí que estoy flipando con las visitas que tenemos. Es Gamesa y te podias poner corto en todos los brokers jeje por aquel entonces.



Un gráfico que en mi opinión personal quita mucha legitimidad a la bolsa.
¿Cómo puede este valor perder un 95%? Salvo que esté quebrada, la variación es desmesurada, por exceso de subida y/o exceso de bajada.


----------



## R3v3nANT (17 May 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Yo estuve en uno de esos picos ...y salí vivo gracias a dios
> 
> Que hostiazo se ha pegado después...



Llevo seis meses out of the market, la de dinero que he ganado en este periodo ::


----------



## Claca (17 May 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Un gráfico que en mi opinión personal quita mucha legitimidad a la bolsa.
> ¿Cómo puede este valor perder un 95%? Salvo que esté quebrada, la variación es desmesurada, por exceso de subida y/o exceso de bajada.



¿Cómo puede subir o bajar un valor un 8% en un día? ¿Es que de una sesión a otro una empresa se puede depreciar un 8%, por ejemplo? Obviamente la respuesta es no. La bolsa no sólo son los fundamentales de la empresa, también son, y muy especialmente, las expectativas de la gente, que es lo que suele variar esos porcentajes tan llamativos.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (17 May 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> muchas gracias





Pepitoria dijo:


> Yo estuve en uno de esos picos ...y salí vivo gracias a dios
> 
> Que hostiazo se ha pegado después...



La referencia + clara en dobles techos actuales (hay muchos en el ibex y continuo activados a punto de activarse y formándose pienso) por su importancia es Santander. Cogeremos al San muy bajo (descontando además 2-3 dividendos seguramente):


----------



## Janus (17 May 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Ya te digo, Rodrigo.
> 
> Pero si es que con un par de multiplicaciones ya se ve claro que los números no salen.
> 
> ...



Además es un sistema bastante quebrable porque la contaminación, agua, nieve etc.... afecta a la transmisión y la tasa de errores sube tanto que ni el código de redundancia es capaz de reconstruirlo. Y es manipulable vía interferencias .... y hay mucho dinero en juego en el contenido de esas tramas.

Incluso TCP/IP a pelo no se debería transmitir porque hay que encapsular la información en los códigos resconstructores (limita aún más la velocidad).

Por eso se gastan la pasta en tirar fibra óptica por debajo del atlántico.


----------



## Felix (17 May 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> He aquí un ejemplo claro de un doble techo de libro, que se avisó en otros foros donde eramos 4 gatos por aquel entonces, no como aquí que estoy flipando con las visitas que tenemos. Es Gamesa y te podias poner corto en todos los brokers jeje por aquel entonces.



Votin auguro este 1,6. Si nos lees pasate a apuntarte el Ding Dong, ya nadie comenta las prestadas.


----------



## Claca (17 May 2012)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ex-35-mayo-2012-1a-parte-274.html#post6317553

Sólo comentar que en tendencia sólo tenemos que preocuparnos que los soportes o resistencias que impulsan el precio hagan su trabajo; lo que haya por arriba o por abajo y que actue de freno debe preocuparnos muy poco, pues eventualmente cederá.

El DAX pues sigue cavando hacia el objetivo que arroja el segundo siendo fiel a la tendencia, haciendo mucho más evidente el giro.


----------



## Janus (17 May 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Oiga, Janus, le juro que lo que le decía ayer de bankia a 1 pavo el lunes lo decía de coña.
> 
> Pero a ver si al final os voy a acabar diciendo lo de siyaoslodeciayo :XX:.
> 
> Por cierto, en cuanto a los CPDs de Telefónica, decirles que conozco los de Julian Camarillo bastante bien. Y tengo que reconocer que según leía ciertas cosas, me entraba la risa tonta. A alguno le mandaba ahí a echar un vistazo. Iban a descubrir un nuevo mundo paralelo :XX:.



Yo he tocado ese mainframe con mis manos en una visita organizada por el Dtor General de Sistemas de Información (planta 6) y su Subdirector General (también planta 6). Ya no están ninguno de los dos. Uno en otra filial y otro espero que en el cielo porque sufrió una accidente hace unos 3 años. RIP.


----------



## Janus (17 May 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Que rabia, y pensar que iba a hacer una estrategia de pares corto en Bankia, largo en SAN, corto en TEF y largo en Viscofán. Tenía puesta orden de venta el día antes de la caída bestial de las acciones hace un mes, y por un % mínimo de variación no se vendieron...
> 
> En vez de haber perdido un montón de dinero estaría ganando hoy 6 mil euros, más lo de los días anteriores.



Sinceramente, lo de Bankia se merece enviar a alguien al talego, y hacerlo YA. Es un robo deleznable porque han engañado a muchos tontos ..... pero les han engañado a sabiendas.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (17 May 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Un gráfico que en mi opinión personal quita mucha legitimidad a la bolsa.
> ¿Cómo puede este valor perder un 95%? Salvo que esté quebrada, la variación es desmesurada, por exceso de subida y/o exceso de bajada.



pq no refleja su valor futuro, sino presente y en expectativas poco rigurosas, fíjate en apple o inditex, están basado en realidad en "modas" o momentos presente de acaparación de mercado, nada más, tienen dividendo muy bajo para fidelizar accionistas (y apple ni lo tenía) y tienen negocios de fácil entrada (no como energéticas o financieras por ejemplo). Gamesa todo Dios creía que ibar a colocar aerogeneradores hasta en Honolulu y que optimizaría esa energía para hacerla muy rentable, y por ahora no lo es, que puede serlo. Gamesa no creo que sea la última mierda para nada, no encontró la tecla que le haga generar energía sin soltar mucha pasta, pero la puede encontrar.
Y por cierto, otro parecido: Tubacex


----------



## Janus (17 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> MV advirtio que esto va pabajo , ayer cargo cortos en 6620 .
> 
> no vayan contra la tendencia no vayan contra MV :ouch:



Los llevo desde los 16.000. Y son muchos cortos que no pienso vender ::

Siempre cantas a sabiendas y con posterioridad.


----------



## ponzi (17 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Además es un sistema bastante quebrable porque la contaminación, agua, nieve etc.... afecta a la transmisión y la tasa de errores sube tanto que ni el código de redundancia es capaz de reconstruirlo. Y es manipulable vía interferencias .... y hay mucho dinero en juego en el contenido de esas tramas.
> 
> Incluso TCP/IP a pelo no se debería transmitir porque hay que encapsular la información en los códigos resconstructores (limita aún más la velocidad).
> 
> Por eso se gastan la pasta en tirar fibra óptica por debajo del atlántico.



Yo por lo que conozco del sector, no veo que sea factible el tema de los satelites para lis cpd pero a saber el mundo cambia tan rapido.Yo conoci el sector de primera mano desde areas financieras ya que no soy ni informatico ni ingeniero como habreis podido intuir.La gente que si lo era no lo veia viable.


----------



## Janus (17 May 2012)

energia01 dijo:


> Modys parece que ha visto la luz, por si eramos pocos....
> 
> *La agencia de calificación Moody's ha anunciado esta mañana a la banca española que anunciará en las próximas 12 horas, tal y como marca la ley, una rebaja de su calificación crediticia que podría afectar a un máximo de 21 entidades. Según varias fuentes consultadas, el comunicado se hará público previsiblemente a las nueve de la noche.*
> 
> ...




Nuevamente salen en el momento justo y como justificación perfecta al movimiento en los hedge funds.

La realidad es que el SP está en los 1300 pelados y el target está en 1280. Vayan pensando en el rebote.


----------



## ponzi (17 May 2012)

No me gusta ni un pelo los reportajes de este fin de semana.La sexta :viernes que ha pasado y pasa con las cajas?( en horario prime time)....domingo: ¿españa se parece a grecia? (tambien en prime time)... Hay que educar a la ciudadania pero en serii es necesario hacer cundir el panico???


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Sinceramente, lo de Bankia se merece enviar a alguien al talego, y hacerlo YA. Es un robo deleznable porque han engañado a muchos tontos ..... pero les han engañado a sabiendas.


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 May 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> No me gusta ni un pelo los reportajes de este fin de semana.La sexta :viernes que ha pasado y pasa con las cajas?( en horario prime time)....domingo: ¿españa se parece a grecia? (tambien en prime time)... Hay que educar a la ciudadania pero en serii es necesario hacer cundir el panico???



No olvides que partido política está detrás de la Secta.


----------



## ponzi (18 May 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> No olvides que partido política está detrás de la Secta.



Hay algunos reportajes q estan majos.Desde q se fusionaron con at3 han mejorado. Hay que ser de mente abierta. Me da miedo que cunda el panico, en situaciones extremas todo se vuelve muy impredecible. Es impresionante en todos los intermedios estan promocionando los dos reportajes, creo que no saben con q estan jugando


----------



## Janus (18 May 2012)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Espere que abramos.
> Las posiciones en renta europea y que huelan a algo a España desde luego que se están soltando.
> 
> Pueden saltar algunos Stop de protección. Un Sell All no bajaría de 20 puntos de S&P, desde los primeros SL.
> ...



En USA es difícil que haya un sell all porque están corrigiendo una subida de más de 300 pipos. Es normal pero parece más de lo que es porque el IBEX nos parece el centro del mundo. Se acercan niveles a tantear y habrá nuevos largos cuando llegue ese momento. Mientras, del scalp no es aconsejable salir.


----------



## atlanterra (18 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Los llevo desde los 16.000. Y son muchos cortos que no pienso vender ::
> 
> Siempre cantas a sabiendas y con posterioridad.



Que tienes cortos abiertos desde los 16.000???::::::


----------



## Pepitoria (18 May 2012)

Y esto lo dice un directivo

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...r-bolsa-durante-ano-no-perder-mas-dinero.html


----------



## Janus (18 May 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Bolas de Atenas a niveles de 22 años, -3,5% hoy



¿marca el camino del IBEX si España se empantana con los griegos?. No tanto seguramente pero los bancos aquí, como en Grecia, ponderan mucho y arrastrarán al resto. Eso sí, rebotes a mogollón por medio.


----------



## ponzi (18 May 2012)

Tener la mente abierta ante cualquier posible escenario. Ahora mismo puede pasar de todo. Estan machacando mucho al ciudadano dia si y dia tb metiendo el miedo en el cuerpo, eso es un arma de doble filo.Si llega el momento habra q tener suf latunes en la despensa y la pasta en un banco que permita comprar acciones de otros paises y algunas en otras divisas.


----------



## Pepitoria (18 May 2012)

Nunca había bajado la bolsa española en tan poco tiempo.

Si hay una subida será para hacer los deberes y salir por patas, vamos que será una pullback de tomo y lomo para al poco retomar la bajada. 

Ya veo a los usanos muy patosos y más con la situación tan delicada que hay en europa. A por caracoles a otro sitio.


----------



## Janus (18 May 2012)

Diegol07 dijo:


> Donde estara Janus???



Ando leyendo el hilo. Hoy he scalpeado a ratos porque he tenido viaje a Milán y ando con el portátil y una tarjeta 3G a ratos.

Todos ustedes son maravillosos pero unos auténticos criminales del guano. Como huela a bajada, el número de páginas se multiplica por 4.

Quiero decir que tampoco está ocurriendo nada excepcional. Bankia no está en lo que debemos mirar. Se está bajando tras perder un buen soporte en los índices y se está llegando en breve a zonas de soportes. Ahí hay rebotes que se pueden aprovechar y la ganancia estará en la calidad del salto desde el tren en marcha.


----------



## Janus (18 May 2012)

atlanterra dijo:


> Que tienes cortos abiertos desde los 16.000???::::::



Para MV sí. Yo soy Bernie y cotejo como indicador de sentimiento el número de trolleos por hora.

Más en serio ..... MV acierta muchísimo porque va largo y corto al mismo tiempo. Y si es necesario decir que aprovechó un movimiento cuando éste finaliza, pues se dice y ya está. Pero yo soy Bernie y tengo una manivela aquí que gana aún más.


----------



## atman (18 May 2012)

Lo siento MM, supongo que le tocó apretar el botón rojo... Las andanadas alcazaron todos los objetivos. Y de postre metí otros 8 hoy tras el rechazo de la EMA50 en velas de 5 min. en 1316. Todo liquidado con 18 p. en las de ayer y 10 en las de hoy. Si no estuviera taaan jodidamente agotado, igual hasta lo celebraba. pero voy a leerles un rato, que fuí escribiendo a salto de mata.

Edito: ya se me olvida hasta escribir...


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (18 May 2012)

A dormir, mañana debería empezar la minifase alcista hasta el próximo vencimiento. Esperemos acontecimientos..


----------



## ponzi (18 May 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Nunca había bajado la bolsa española en tan poco tiempo.
> 
> Si hay una subida será para hacer los deberes y salir por patas, vamos que será una pullback de tomo y lomo para al poco retomar la bajada.
> 
> Ya veo a los usanos muy patosos y más con la situación tan delicada que hay en europa. A por caracoles a otro sitio.



Pues yo creo que ha pasado muchas veces a mas pequeña escala.Pero nuestro cerebro trata de borrar los recuerdos. A modo de ejemplo mira el año que llevamos y bestinfond aun sigue en positivo (y eso que solo invierte en europa) En 2009 caia todo por igual, ahora mismo no (se esta buscando calidad)


----------



## Pepitoria (18 May 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> *Pues yo creo que ha pasado muchas veces *a mas pequeña escala.Pero nuestro cerebro trata de borrar los recuerdos. A modo de ejemplo mira el año que llevamos y bestinfond aun sigue en positivo (y eso que solo invierte en europa) En 2009 caia todo por igual, ahora mismo no (se esta buscando calidad)



Lo han dicho hoy en la tele, que no había pasado antes...

vamos a morir 100 veces + 1


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 May 2012)

A mi lo que me indiggggna es que le dedico un video al sr. Bertok justo el dia que no se pasa por el hilo..... (


----------



## vmmp29 (18 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Ando leyendo el hilo. Hoy he scalpeado a ratos porque he tenido viaje a Milán y ando con el portátil y una tarjeta 3G a ratos.
> 
> Todos ustedes son maravillosos pero unos auténticos criminales del guano. Como huela a bajada, el número de páginas se multiplica por 4.
> 
> Quiero decir que tampoco está ocurriendo nada excepcional. Bankia no está en lo que debemos mirar. Se está bajando tras perder un buen soporte en los índices y se está llegando en breve a zonas de soportes. Ahí hay rebotes que se pueden aprovechar y la ganancia estará en la calidad del salto desde el tren en marcha.



mañana toca dividendo de Tef, con lo que ha pasado hoy en USA ¿soportes en 6400-6200?


----------



## ponzi (18 May 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Lo han dicho hoy en la tele, que no había pasado antes...
> 
> vamos a morir 100 veces + 1



1 gm,2gm, republicas españolas,rusia,musolini,franco,posguerras. Nos olvidamos muy rapidamente del pasado.Ese es el problema la tele, ella nos dice como tenemos que pensar , si gastamos poco, si la vivienda es una gran inversion, si la bolsa es mala, si tener el dinero en el banco es peligroso,si tenemos pocos hijos q sera la ecatombe mundial (tasas de reposicion y paridas varias)...podeis mirar como ha crecido la poblacion mundial, la realidad esq cada dia somos mas y encima a nivel mundial la riqueza media no para de crecer.La unica diferencia es que ahora esta todo globalizado y los medios tienen control sobre las masas, al margen de eso, si miramos toda la historia de la humanidad tenemos escenarios de tpdos los colores y gustos.


----------



## vmmp29 (18 May 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> A dormir, mañana debería empezar la minifase alcista hasta el próximo vencimiento. Esperemos acontecimientos..



por encima de 6562 ¿hasta dónde?


----------



## Pepitoria (18 May 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> 1 gm,2gm, republicas españolas,rusia,musolini,franco,posguerras. Nos olvidamos muy rapidamente del pasado.Ese es el problema la tele, ella nos dice como tenemos que pensar , si gastamos poco, si la vivienda es una gran inversion, si la bolsa es mala, si tener el dinero en el banco es peligroso,si tenemos pocos hijos q sera la ecatombe mundial (tasas de reposicion y paridas varias)...podeis mirar como ha crecido la poblacion mundial, la realidad esq cada dia somos mas y encima a nivel mundial la riqueza media no para de crecer.La unica diferencia es que ahora esta todo globalizado y los medios tienen control sobre las masas, al margen de eso, si miramos toda la historia de la humanidad tenemos escenarios de tpdos los colores y gustos.



En España se refería,


----------



## Janus (18 May 2012)

Y digo yo!, para que se gastan tanta pasta los perroflautas en el ECOFIN?.
Es inservible, no dicen nada y deciden aún menos.
Esto cuesta un potosí porque son muchos en viajes privados y free expenses. Estos señores no utilizan el car sharing precisamente.

Por cierto, mi colega británico que currela en la city me dice que ande con ojo en la bolsa. Dice que lo que está sucediendo en España es principalmente que se están ejecutando múltiples estrategias long-short y el IBEX es la pata short. Esto quiere decir que no es el Sr. Pérez quien venda una posición antigua y no vuelve al mercado. Se trata de posiciones que hay que recomprar y se hará en algún momento. Es decir, llegará un momento en el que apuesten porque el IBEX lo va a hacer mejor que otros índices y ahí se empezará a comprar por un lado (la pata long de la ecuación) y se cerrarán vía compras todos los cortos de la antigua pata short. Me dice que se hará en no mucho tiempo y que nadie sabe el punto concreto porque la volatilidad es muy grande y hay mucho americano metido en estas lides.


----------



## Janus (18 May 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> mañana toca dividendo de Tef, con lo que ha pasado hoy en USA ¿soportes en 6400-6200?



En 6200 hay un target aproximado de bajada tras romper el rectángulo 6800-7200. Digo "aproximado" porque ese nivel de 6800 ha sido difuso y contínuamente violentado sin rubor.

Mañana creo que va a haber una vuelta muy importante en algún momento. Son niveles que deberían corresponderse con 1280 del SP que veo muy difícil que se pierdan a la primera ya que se corresponden en el hueco del primer día de trading del año. Ese día lanzaron el mensaje de "aquí estamos y le metemos subidón al SP". No lo van a romper, o es muy probable al menos.

Ahora el IBEX baja en el after hasta 6400 pelados y con el dividendo de TEF descontado estaría sobre 6300. Cien pipos más de bajada en modo arreón es perfectamente factible. Vamos a ver qué hacen.

Desde luego que en scalping, se va a ver fácilmente si bien lo van a camuflar en contínuos arreones en ambas direcciones. Este viaje lo van a querer hacer solos sin duda.

Ya saben que mañana debe tocar nuevamente un rango de oscilación de más de 200 pipos. El SP no recupera nada y muestra claramente que está controlado para hacer lo que está haciendo.


----------



## ponzi (18 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Y digo yo!, para que se gastan tanta pasta los perroflautas en el ECOFIN?.
> Es inservible, no dicen nada y deciden aún menos.
> Esto cuesta un potosí porque son muchos en viajes privados y free expenses. Estos señores no utilizan el car sharing precisamente.
> 
> Por cierto, mi colega británico que currela en la city me dice que ande con ojo en la bolsa. Dice que lo que está sucediendo en España es principalmente que se están ejecutando múltiples estrategias long-short y el IBEX es la pata short. Esto quiere decir que no es el Sr. Pérez quien venda una posición antigua y no vuelve al mercado. Se trata de posiciones que hay que recomprar y se hará en algún momento. Es decir, llegará un momento en el que apuesten porque el IBEX lo va a hacer mejor que otros índices y ahí se empezará a comprar por un lado (la pata long de la ecuación) y se cerrarán vía compras todos los cortos de la antigua pata short. Me dice que se hará en no mucho tiempo y que nadie sabe el punto concreto porque la volatilidad es muy grande y hay mucho americano metido en estas lides.



Bestinver lo esta haciendo.Pero claro sin short, ellos no usan derivados. Por eso opte por mantenerme un poco al margen y buscar empresas fuera de nuestras fronteras.En algun punto habra un suelo, a 0 no llegamos, lo tengo clarisimo y wb tambien que aposto mas de 30000 mill a que varios indices no llegarian a 0 se esta forrando


----------



## Optimista bien informado (18 May 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> A mi lo que me indiggggna es que le dedico un video al sr. Bertok justo el dia que no se pasa por el hilo..... (



Vídeo magnífico por cierto, aprovecho para volver a thankearle, porque me he reído mucho (y mi señora también, que es aún más friki de LOTR que yo)

Y sobre el hilo, qué decir, 60 páginas impagables, menudo día )

Por cierto, ya sé que era una pregunta teórica, que se ha perdido en la vorágine de acontecimientos de hoy, pero ¿alguien sabría contestar la pregunta que hice sobre tener abierta una posición corta en una empresa que es suspendida de cotización y/o quebrada? No recuerdo el ejemplo, pero digamos que se entra corto vendiendo 10000accs a 1,20€ y que se suspenda la cotización en 0,60 para nunca más volver a cotizar. ¿Qué ocurriría con esa posición? ¿Cómo se podría cerrar? :ouch:

PD: ¿Se la come el bróker (que tampoco porque no tendría que devolver las acciones a nadie) y en nuestro balance entra como recomprada a 0,0€?


----------



## Janus (18 May 2012)

El target del DAX estaría sobre los 6100 aprox dándole un filtro de +- 50 pipos.


----------



## ponzi (18 May 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> En España se refería,



Mejor me lo pones.No conozco ningun pais del mundo con nuestra historia guanera, hay para dar y tomar ( ademas en todos los siglos, ¿que otro pais puede decir lo mismo?.Y si no mira las batallas contra flandes y la pobreza que existia en el imperio español (en donde nada ha cambiado es que en aquel entonces el pais estaba lleno de prostitutas y piratas, hoy a los segundos cuesta un poco mas distinguirlos)


----------



## Janus (18 May 2012)

Miren el segundo 42. Es la señal que enviará el SP. Es cuestión de meterle vatios .... sorry, leuros y olares.

Nicki MInaj Super Bass Live Jennifer Lopez Papi On The Floor American Music Awards 2011 AMA AMAS - YouTube

Y fíjense en la letra de la canción. Está hecha a medida de Bernie. Es la llamada al señor protector.


----------



## paulistano (18 May 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Vídeo magnífico por cierto, aprovecho para volver a thankearle, porque me he reído mucho (y mi señora también, que es aún más friki de LOTR que yo)
> 
> Y sobre el hilo, qué decir, 60 páginas impagables, menudo día )
> 
> ...



Siempre he tenido esa duda,mireustec!!


----------



## ponzi (18 May 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6MBr6OxC4UU&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Pepitoria si miras la historia europea ...lo raro es la estabilidad economica y politica. Vivimos en la inestabilidad desde 1500 otra cosa es que tengamos pequeños periodos temporales de cierta tranquilida.....Me rio de la cadena que dice que nunca se ha visto nada igual ...jaja y ja vamos incluso peor. Me cuesta imaginarme que pensaria alguien en la epoca de felipe II o con napoleon, hay tantas y tantas historias de conflictos europeos que la verdad yo haria justamente la afirmacuon contraria ( durante los ultimos 50 años los europeos han vivido mejor que nunca en toda la historia) ....que como acabemos pues sinceramente ni idea, si nos fijamos en la historia y nyestra absoluta incompetencia en europa para remar todos a una pues parece que lo mas probable es que no acabemos bien (volveriamos a la normalidad historica- inestabilidad)


----------



## Optimista bien informado (18 May 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Siempre he tenido esa duda,mireustec!!



Pues ya no me siento tan solo ) Pero aún así me voy a la cama con la duda :ouch:

¡Hasta mañana y suerte!

PD: bertok, sé que es mucho pedir, pero tanto tiempo en la trinchera, ya sabe, el roce hace el cariño... si mañana es el día, cuando inicie su asalto, y ya tenga todas sus posiciones definidas, ¿podría mandarme un mp a lo largo de la jornada para avisar? o

PD2: Mi abuela decía que quien no llora no mama... :fiufiu:


----------



## atman (18 May 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Ponga al sp500 dividio con el eurusd y comparelo con el dax.



despues de calzarme someramente como 30 paginas de hilo...

¿a cuanto decía que pagan aquí las horas extras?


----------



## bertok (18 May 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Pues ya no me siento tan solo ) Pero aún así me voy a la cama con la duda :ouch:
> 
> ¡Hasta mañana y suerte!
> 
> ...



Este viernes es una sesion crucial. Si vemos un sell off sera una buena senal.

Tengan cuidado, la volatilidad reventara un monton de posiciones.

Suerte


----------



## Claca (18 May 2012)

Buenos días

Hace mucho que no veo a Silenciosa por el hilo y creo que es porque se ha enfadado conmigo. Por eso le he hecho un dibujo con todo mi corazón:







Silenciosa se está tomando una fanta que acabo de comprar, estamos los dos muy contentos. A lo lejos se ve un Cayenne y un avión soltando chemtrails, que algo leí en el foro de conspiraciones. También hay un árbol que debería tener un koala porque me gustan, pero no sé dibujarlo. Lo del fondo no son montañas, es el ibex.


----------



## Misterio (18 May 2012)

Joder Claca cualquiera diría que te apodan el trípode jajajajajajajajjaja


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 May 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Jw0CStnoW5I[/YOUTUBE]

Este tio es un genio :XX:

Claca otro!! LOL

Bertok, mira el video mamón!
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/6359647-post648.html


----------



## pollastre (18 May 2012)

Clackerty, la talla de sujetador que le has puesto a Silenciosa, parece un poco brrrrrutaaallll, no sé, no sé ienso:ienso: :XX:


----------



## burbubolsa (18 May 2012)

Bueno, continúa el bombardeo, sin novedad. En escala logarítmica las pérdidas parecen menores.

Luego escribo algo sobre geopolítica €pea, que la sesión está a punto de comenzar, que parece que hubo interés sobre UK. Resumiendo, creo que tienen un triste futuro, pero si somos estúpidos, nos lo regalarán.

Está como para meterse con gap a la baja y el oro empujando al alza...


----------



## Pepitoria (18 May 2012)

El sp está por debajo de 1300..

Caracoles para todos


----------



## Fraction (18 May 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Buenos días
> 
> Hace mucho que no veo a Silenciosa por el hilo y creo que es porque se ha enfadado conmigo. Por eso le he hecho un dibujo con todo mi corazón:
> 
> ...


----------



## atlanterra (18 May 2012)

El chullibex está oficialmente muerto. 6.390 y bajando. Gacelas fritas oiga!


----------



## burbubolsa (18 May 2012)

Está como para meterse... El mercado parece muerto y bien muerto, pero la alegría premarket del oro y la plata es harto sospechosa.

Precio objetivo del DAX segun CADJPY, 6174.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 May 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Clackerty, la talla de sujetador que le has puesto a Silenciosa, parece un poco brrrrrutaaallll, no sé, no sé ienso:ienso: :XX:



Ahh, ¿¿¿¿¿¿¿pero lleva sujetador????????????


----------



## Change (18 May 2012)

Estoy hablando de memoria, haber si me lo podeis confirmar, al CHULIBEX le quedan un par de arreones fuertes aun, verdad?

El primer susto seria llegar a 6000 que no es un suelo, despues llega un suelo a 5700 y otro a 5300, los veremos pronto?

O al primer rebote tiramos para arriba como si en EJPAÑA no pasara NA de NA. ::

Anda mojaros un poquillo


----------



## mutiko (18 May 2012)

Bueno, supongo que puede, o no, llevar sujetador, lo mismo que Vd. pese a usar una talla concreta de condon, no lleva un condon puesto todo el dia.

Edito: Guanas...


----------



## mutiko (18 May 2012)

Change dijo:


> Estoy hablando de memoria, haber si me lo podeis confirmar, al CHULIBEX le quedan un par de arreones fuertes aun, verdad?
> 
> El primer susto seria llegar a 6000 que no es un suelo, despues llega un suelo a 5700 y otro a 5300, los veremos pronto?
> 
> ...



Mi opinion, que es solo un parecer, un sentimiento, es lo segundo, y... ¿como que na de na? ¡que se ha bajado un 62% desde maximos! creo que es un purga suficiente, aunque, ¿quien sabe? igual hace falta mas...


----------



## Lem (18 May 2012)

el *€* perforando otra vez.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 May 2012)

Guanos dias gacelillas y leoncios :rolleye:


----------



## burbubolsa (18 May 2012)

Esto no es un mercado, es un tiro al pato...


----------



## muertoviviente (18 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Los llevo desde los 16.000. Y son muchos cortos que no pienso vender ::
> 
> Siempre cantas a sabiendas y con posterioridad.



en el mismo momento en que cargue cortos lo dije y luego lo llevaron a los 6750 y aguante con un par


----------



## pollastre (18 May 2012)

Venga, otro día calentitto.

Vamos para 6000 ticks en el PRE, más del doble que habitualmente.

Y ya saben lo que dice el famoso aforismo bursátil:

"Cuando el PRE se menea, ya ni la picha mea"


Bueno, no era exactamente eso lo que quería transmitir, pero vamos, que viene calentitto el Viernes, en definitiva.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> En 6200 hay un target aproximado de bajada tras romper el rectángulo 6800-7200. Digo "aproximado" porque ese nivel de 6800 ha sido difuso y contínuamente violentado sin rubor.
> 
> Mañana creo que va a haber una vuelta muy importante en algún momento. Son niveles que deberían corresponderse con 1280 del SP que veo muy difícil que se pierdan a la primera ya que se corresponden en el hueco del primer día de trading del año. Ese día lanzaron el mensaje de "aquí estamos y le metemos subidón al SP". No lo van a romper, o es muy probable al menos.
> 
> ...



primero dice que MV canta sus operaciones a posteriori , para luego hacer sus analisis del mercao donde dice exactamente lo mismo que MV ya dijo ayer :ouch:


----------



## Change (18 May 2012)

mutiko dijo:


> Mi opinion, que es solo un parecer, un sentimiento, es lo segundo, y... ¿como que na de na? ¡que se ha bajado un 62% desde maximos! creo que es un purga suficiente, aunque, ¿quien sabe? igual hace falta mas...



En mi opinion esta purgando como dices y bajado el 60 % pero si nos alejamos de los tecnicismos de la bolsa osea los que ganan y pierden diariamente su dinero, En mi opinion sigue estando MUY POR ENCIMA delo que le toca, una bolsa como la nuestra que solo la mueven 4 grandes del ibex tendria que estar 1000 puntos por debajo del DAX como minimo, por esso pregunto por los suelos de los CINCOMILES que es donde le tocaria estar.

Otro cantar es que nos interese tenerla sobrevalorada y asi los leoncios que juegen como quieran, aqui me callo porque todo el mundo se gana el alpiste como puede.

Si llega a los 5miles y no peta europa con el resto de bolsas es el omento de actuar cada uno con su riesgo ::


----------



## The Hellion (18 May 2012)

Lo malo para los que están pensando en buscar pastos más verdes para su dinero es que el DAX sigue por encima de 6000, y en septiembre pasado estaba a 5000 y daba vértigo. 
Supongo que se llega a 4000, seguiremos esperando a ver si llega a 3000. 
Yo ahora estaba dispuesto a haber entrado a saco en IBE si bajaba de 3,50, y aquí estoy, esperando a que llegue a los 3,17. 
Si no entra, supongo que dentro de un año me estaré tirando de los pelos.... o no.

Por otra parte, otro que asoma la patita con la receta de inflación, eurobonos e impresora: 

Video de una entrevista a David Taguas ayer

Entrevista a David Taguas | Intereconomía | 779946

Hay que aguantar hasta el Consejo Económico de junio

El gobierno tiene que hacer una consolidación fiscal creíble; no es una elección, es una necesidad que nos imponen porque no nos quieren financiar., pero tiene que dañar el crecimiento lo menos posible. 

La reestructuración financiera se ha hecho muy tarde. Se ha tardado demasiados años. Hay que asumir los costes que entraña. 

Europa tiene que definir en el consejo de junio una nueva política económica que tiene que impulsar el crecimiento mediante: 

Subida de los precios, 4% - 5% anual durante varios años
Mecanismos para evitar que los estados emitan deuda en una moneda que no controlan: eurobonos con prima diferencial por país. 
Transformación del BCE en un auténtico banco central, con función de prestamista de última instancia.
En fin, otro más con la receta de la inflación. Primero sufrir y luego impresora.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (18 May 2012)

Buenos dias gacelillas, gacelones y tladel peluano.

Yo hoy no puedo tradear, he partido la silla con la imagen de Claca, asi que me voy con el portatil al sofa, que hoy he comprado palomitas.


----------



## Maravedi (18 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> hay gacelillas :rolleye:
> 
> no va a suceder na , solo tiraran el mercado para luego subirlo y forrarse
> vamos lo de siempre , si es que les falta un hervor , esto lo saben hasta en el tercer mundo :fiufiu:



Buenos días himbersores tenéis las escopetas cargadas? Tocaremos los 6300? Rescate el finde? Intención BCE? Llegaremos a Marte ?


----------



## muertoviviente (18 May 2012)

compañeros un consejo de corazon y sin trolleo comprad blue chips y olvidense un tiempo , si caen aguanten con un par de huevos :Baile:

no sean tan huevones de comprar caro para luego vender barato , ahora tienen la oportunidad de hacer lo contrario


----------



## tonuel (18 May 2012)

Aquí les dejo una imagen para el recuerdo... 


Envienla a sus allegados..., y si alguno conoce a *rico heredero*... que se la haga llegar también... 







Saludos


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (18 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> compañeros un consejo de corazon y sin trolleo comprad blue chips y olvidense un tiempo , si caen aguanten con un par de huevos :Baile:
> 
> no sean tan huevones de comprar caro para luego vender barato , ahora tienen la oportunidad de hacer lo contrario



Hoy es un dia para valientes...o para irse al campo a darse un paseo.

Guanos dias.


----------



## burbubolsa (18 May 2012)

Reminder: no hacer intradía los viernes...


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (18 May 2012)

¿Las Iberdrólicas en positivo? ¿Se ha producido algún tipo de perturbación en el continuo espacio-tiempo?


----------



## mutiko (18 May 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Lo malo para los que están pensando en buscar pastos más verdes para su dinero es que el DAX sigue por encima de 6000, y en septiembre pasado estaba a 5000 y daba vértigo.
> Supongo que se llega a 4000, seguiremos esperando a ver si llega a 3000.
> Yo ahora estaba dispuesto a haber entrado a saco en IBE si bajaba de 3,50, y aquí estoy, esperando a que llegue a los 3,17.
> Si no entra, supongo que dentro de un año me estaré tirando de los pelos.... o no.
> ...



No se porque me da que aqui ya todo el mundo quiere inflacion... ...hasta los alemanes y todo.


----------



## tatur (18 May 2012)

¿cuanto ha sido el dividendo de telefonica?


----------



## muertoviviente (18 May 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> ¿Las Iberdrólicas en positivo? ¿Se ha producido algún tipo de perturbación en el continuo espacio-tiempo?



es que a sacado el fua que le quedaba


----------



## muertoviviente (18 May 2012)

cortos 6540 cerrados en 6385 

ya esta hecho el viernes :Baile:


----------



## ponzi (18 May 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> ¿Las Iberdrólicas en positivo? ¿Se ha producido algún tipo de perturbación en el continuo espacio-tiempo?



Sí, Galan esta abrazando la fe del lonchafinismo burbujista (Al fin)

Iberdrola pone punto y final a su negocio en Brasil con la venta de Neoenergía
MADRID, 15 MAY. (Bolsamania.com/BMS) .- Tras más de un año estudiando una gran fusión con Elektro, Iberdrola se ha rendido y ha decidido acelerar el traspaso de su filial brasileña, Neoenergía, al gigante chino State Grid, según publica Expansión. El presidente de Iberdrola, Ignacio Galán, ya abrió las puertas a posibles desinversiones de la compañía durante 2012. En el marco de la presentación de resultados del primer trimestre de la eléctrica, Galán afirmó que “contemplamos posibles desinversiones para reducir deuda y mantener dividendo” y resaltó que “estamos en un proceso de crecimiento orgánico. Priorizaremos las inversiones más seguras y rentables”

Habra que ver cuantos milloncejos consigue con la operación (Debe cerca de 30000 mill)


----------



## mutiko (18 May 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Hoy es un dia para valientes...o para irse al campo a darse un paseo.
> 
> Guanos dias.



Mas bien lo segundo. El primer euro para otro. A ver que hacemos en las proximas sesiones, si peponeamos o nos despeñamos. Ojo con tomar decisiones en base a lo que se haga hoy. Como bien ha hecho burbubolsa con su reminder, hoy es viernes de vencimientos, nunca puede estar la bolsa tan manipulada como un dia de estos.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 May 2012)

MV espera que el sp500 toque la mm200 para cargar largos , el objetivo del HCH esta en 1290 y la mm200 ahora mismo pasa por los 1278


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 May 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Venga, otro día calentitto.
> 
> Vamos para 6000 ticks en el PRE, más del doble que habitualmente.
> 
> ...



Yo me sé otros:

"Tladeal en viernes terminal, siempre sale mal"
"Cuando P.G. postea, tu suerte te vadea"

::


----------



## The Hellion (18 May 2012)

mutiko dijo:


> Mas bien lo segundo. El primer euro para otro. A ver que hacemos en las proximas sesiones, si peponeamos o nos despeñamos. Ojo con tomar decisiones en base a lo que se haga hoy. Como bien ha hecho burbubolsa con su reminder, hoy es viernes de vencimientos, nunca puede estar la bolsa tan manipulada como un dia de estos.



Nah, eso ya estaba descontado en el precio

mode mercado_eficiente off

Lo que pasa es que yo he metido una orden y necesito que baje un 2,X%, y entonces, claro, sube.


----------



## burbubolsa (18 May 2012)

Volatilidad de 11 puntos en DAX... así ni con un scalper...


----------



## Burbujilimo (18 May 2012)

¿Que cojones hace bankia subiendo un 7%??


----------



## burbubolsa (18 May 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> ¿Que cojones hace bankia subiendo un 7%??



Si han perforado el 1300 en el overnight, es que quieren que veamos cosas todavía más increíbles.


----------



## The Hellion (18 May 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Sí, Galan esta abrazando la fe del lonchafinismo burbujista (Al fin)
> 
> Iberdrola pone punto y final a su negocio en Brasil con la venta de Neoenergía
> MADRID, 15 MAY. (Bolsamania.com/BMS) .- Tras más de un año estudiando una gran fusión con Elektro, Iberdrola se ha rendido y ha decidido acelerar el traspaso de su filial brasileña, Neoenergía, al gigante chino State Grid, según publica Expansión. El presidente de Iberdrola, Ignacio Galán, ya abrió las puertas a posibles desinversiones de la compañía durante 2012. En el marco de la presentación de resultados del primer trimestre de la eléctrica, Galán afirmó que “contemplamos posibles desinversiones para reducir deuda y mantener dividendo” y resaltó que “estamos en un proceso de crecimiento orgánico. Priorizaremos las inversiones más seguras y rentables”
> ...



E.ON sells gas grid to Macquarie consortium for $4 billion | Reuters

Supongo que una de las cosas que le habrá dado el empujoncito final es que la semana pasada e-on vendió su red de gasoductos por 3.200 millones de euros a un fondo australiano. Es un tercio más de lo que pensaba haber conseguido, y aunque eon ya tiene bastantes problemas en su plato, iberdrola tampoco puede permitirse caídas permanentes de cotización, porque antes o después alguien acaba echando cuentas. 

Hubo un momento el verano pasado en el que Iberdrola capitalizó levemente por encima de eon. Ahora eon, con todo y la que le está cayendo encima, tiene una capitalización un 50% superior a la de Iberdrola. 

Objetivamente, en el ibex hay empresas que, comparativamente, son un chollo. Ahora, hay que atreverse y ser capaz de aguantar el tirón.


----------



## atman (18 May 2012)

A los buenos días. Ordenado el trabajo de la mañana, y liquidadas las posiciones ayer al cierre... hoy tocan palomitas...


----------



## mutiko (18 May 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> ¿Que cojones hace bankia subiendo un 7%??



Es increible lo que puede llegar a pasar con algunas cotizadas. Ahora mismo bankia vale un 25% mas de lo que llego a costar en algunos momentos de ayer. ¡En menos de 24 horas!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 May 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> ¿Que cojones hace bankia subiendo un 7%??



coger carrellia ::


----------



## nombre (18 May 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> E.ON sells gas grid to Macquarie consortium for $4 billion | Reuters
> 
> Supongo que una de las cosas que le habrá dado el empujoncito final es que la semana pasada e-on vendió su red de gasoductos por 3.200 millones de euros a un fondo australiano. Es un tercio más de lo que pensaba haber conseguido, y aunque eon ya tiene bastantes problemas en su plato, iberdrola tampoco puede permitirse caídas permanentes de cotización, porque antes o después alguien acaba echando cuentas.
> 
> ...





Pues para IBE puede ser la señal de suelo ienso:

Vender lo menos rentable para quitar deuda y conservar lo rentable apunta un cambio de timon. Si añadimos que han conseguido empujar con el palo a tito floren... 

A ver si se ve acumulación a partir de ahora, lo bueno es que mientras todo esté mal no va a salir disparada como un obus y igual se empieza la acumulación distribución sin movernos de los suelos

huele a cambio :fiufiu:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (18 May 2012)

Felicidades a los que vayan largos (desde el mínimo de hoy... ) y a MV por cerrar con tanto atino los cortos... :Aplauso:

Saludos...


----------



## pollastre (18 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Volatilidad de 11 puntos en DAX... así ni con un scalper...



Sin volatibilidad no se puede ganar dinero, y precisamente ahora mismo esto es el sueño de cualquier scalper automatizado. Por favor, no me la asuste (a la volatibilidad) con sus quejas, que no quiero que se vaya ::


----------



## Caballero_Sindinero (18 May 2012)

Efecto rebote e Bankia!!!

COMPRAD, COMPRAD MALDITOS!!!


----------



## burbubolsa (18 May 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Sin volatibilidad no se puede ganar dinero, y precisamente ahora mismo esto es el sueño de cualquier scalper automatizado. Por favor, no me la asuste (a la volatibilidad) con sus quejas, que no quiero que se vaya ::



Quejas es lo que piensa usted. Constato hechos. Todavía siguen sacudiendo el mercado, aunque parezca que estamos en suelo. A pesar del volumen, corresponde a movimientos grandes de barrida a un lado y a otro, no está entrando capital nuevo.


----------



## Janus (18 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> primero dice que MV canta sus operaciones a posteriori , para luego hacer sus analisis del mercao donde dice exactamente lo mismo que MV ya dijo ayer :ouch:



*BUENOS *días.


----------



## The Hellion (18 May 2012)

mutiko dijo:


> Es increible lo que puede llegar a pasar con algunas cotizadas. Ahora mismo bankia vale un 25% mas de lo que llego a costar en algunos momentos de ayer. ¡En menos de 24 horas!



Tampoco nos podemos engañar. La cotización representa el valor de papelitos sueltos. Los paquetazos, por no hablar de los paquetes de control, cuestan otra cosa, para bien y para mal. 

No hace mucho, Bankia soltó un 4% de BME por debajo de cotización, cuando sobre el papel un paquete así debería venderse por encima, aunque fuese levemente. 

Y Bankia nadie sabe lo que vale, aunque es indiscutible que a según qué precios, y mantenida como sociedad independiente fuera del perímetro de responsabilidad societaria, puede que a algún banco le tiente. Pero el precio que pagaría tendría poco que ver con la cotización. 

Este caso, en mi humilde opinión de gacela, es otro de los ejemplos de que lo de la hipótesis de eficiencia de los mercados es un planteamiento muy bonito para hacer castillos en el aire, pero no entiendo cómo alguien se puede jugar los cuartos en serio sobre la hipótesis de que el mercado determina los precios correctos para los activos y los inversores están perfectamente informados y reaccionan correctamente ante la información que reciben. Esta gente (y tienen varios premios Nobel en nómina) no ha debido oír hablar de los bankeros.


----------



## pollastre (18 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Quejas es lo que piensa usted. Constato hechos. Todavía siguen sacudiendo el mercado, aunque parezca que estamos en suelo. A pesar del volumen, corresponde a movimientos grandes de barrida a un lado y a otro, no está entrando capital nuevo.




Tendrá que disculparme, pero está _constatando hechos_ equivocados. Esos movimientos grandes que dice Ud., nos tienen ahora mismo en un saldo neto de +246 contratos del DAX. 

Convendrá conmigo en que con un neto casi neutral, ínfimo para las partidas que de verdad se juegan en el DAX diariamente, de 246 contratos tan sólo, no puede interpretarse como que hay "movimientos grandes".

A menos que Ud. entienda por "grandes" operaciones de unas pocas decenas de contratos, entonces no digo nada, claro.

edit: typo => quise decir -246, no +246 contratos.


----------



## Janus (18 May 2012)

Barclays cumplió ya su objetivo de caída. En total ha bajado desde 257 hasta 175. Ahora le toca subir primero hasta 200. Es un trade bueno.
A por ello.


----------



## burbubolsa (18 May 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Y Bankia nadie sabe lo que vale, aunque es indiscutible que a según qué precios, y mantenida como sociedad independiente fuera del perímetro de responsabilidad societaria, puede que a algún banco le tiente. Pero el precio que pagaría tendría poco que ver con la cotización.



Bankia lo veo como el Bank of America español. Está sobredimensionado, con deuda, excesiva infraestructura y, posiblemente, deficientes sistemas de información. Su destino natural es ser opada por alguna otra entidad con poca presencia en España y que quiera crecer en poco tiempo.


----------



## burbubolsa (18 May 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Tendrá que disculparme, pero está _constatando hechos_ equivocados. Esos movimientos grandes que dice Ud., nos tienen ahora mismo en un saldo neto de +246 contratos del DAX.
> 
> Convendrá conmigo en que con un neto casi neutral, ínfimo para las partidas que de verdad se juegan en el DAX diariamente, de 246 contratos tan sólo, no puede interpretarse como que hay "movimientos grandes".
> 
> ...



Esos 246 netos son desde la apertura de hoy, pero no desde el cierre de ayer. Durante el overnight ha entrado papelón a saco, que todavía tiene que airearse para que esto pueda tener tendencia.

Velas de 3 sigmas ahora mismo... entren con sus tang..., digo, SL ajustados, que así es como le gusta a los leoncios.


----------



## FranR (18 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> en el mismo momento en que cargue cortos lo dije y luego lo llevaron a los 6750 y aguante con un par




¿Ayer tocó los 6750? y en ese caso ¿aguantó un corto sobre el índice pienso supuestamente, desde 654x creo que era?

Por cierto que rebotón del bbva, chorra que me entrara la orden de ayer madmaxista.


----------



## errozate (18 May 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A ti se te olvida el detalle de que esos 'fundamentales' tan obvios son los que hacen caer a la mayor cantidad de gacelos, lo subirán cuando les de la gana, no en el momento en que todo el mundo conoce esa información. Se sacarán de la manga excusas como que no está claro como lo van a hacer, que al leoncio de turno 'así' no le gusta, etc. hay motivos para aburrir a todo el mundo.
> 
> *No hay más que ver cuando una empresa del Ibex presenta resultados buenos: bajón, y cuando los presenta malos: subidón. estoy bastante seguro que una estadística me daría la razón en esto*.



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Sí. Moody's rebajó ayer la nota a los bancos españoles. ¿Y qué hacen hoy, a esta hor? Pues subir, maestro, encabezados por Bankia nada menos.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> ¿Ayer tocó los 6750? y en ese caso ¿aguantó un corto sobre el índice pienso supuestamente, desde 654x creo que era?
> 
> Por cierto que rebotón del bbva, chorra que me entrara la orden de ayer madmaxista.



el primer corto despues de la saltada de stops en horo fue hace dos dias asin en 6620 y lo llevaron a 6750 , cantada en tiempo real , esos cortos cerrados en 6500 ayer y nuevamente cargue cortos en 6540 cerrados hoy


----------



## errozate (18 May 2012)

Todo Europa en rojo, y el Ibex en verde.

¿Ha cobrado vida propia?


----------



## LCIRPM (18 May 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Hoy es un dia para valientes...o para irse al campo a darse un paseo.
> 
> Guanos dias.



Los cobardes vendimos Bankia al cierre creyendo que habíamos ganado algo ... y con más miedo que otra cosa, yaveusté


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 May 2012)

Más sabiduría del hilo

"Si las plusvis son esquivas, pásate a la priba"
"Que el ibex es un mojón, lo saben hasta en japón"


----------



## LCIRPM (18 May 2012)

errozate dijo:


> :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:
> 
> Sí. Moody's rebajó ayer la nota a los bancos españoles. ¿Y qué hacen hoy, a esta hor? Pues subir, maestro, encabezados por Bankia nada menos.



Ni térnico ni fundamentalista: No vale el análisis, sólo comprar con el rumor y vender con la noticia.


----------



## LCIRPM (18 May 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Más sabiduría del hilo
> 
> "Si las plusvis son esquivas, pásate a la priba"
> "Que el ibex es un mojón, lo saben hasta en japón"



poeta
" Jey jey jey, invierte en el Nikey"


----------



## muertoviviente (18 May 2012)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Los cobardes vendimos Bankia al cierre creyendo que habíamos ganado algo ... y con más miedo que otra cosa, yaveusté



bankia no debe tocarse amigo , todo es suerte , no se sabe cuando comprar ni cuando vender y lo mismo que hoy lo ves subiendo luego reanudara las caidas gordas ienso:


----------



## pollastre (18 May 2012)

Ah, y ¿Ud. puede ver el volumen negociado OTC u "overnight" como Ud. dice, a primera hora de la mañana? 

Se lo pregunto por que los exchanges no proporcionan esa información. Ni siquiera las terminales Bloomberg pueden proporcionar ese dato, porque las transacciones OTC se realizan en el mercado paralelo (dark pools y otras) donde no existe price discovery y los trades son acuerdos peer-to-peer entre comprador y vendedor.

Únicamente están obligados a notificar sus movimientos al exchange en las siguientes 24 horas (varía según regulación en uno u otro país), que es ese momento tan simpático en el que Ud. ve un tick de 500 contratos que no hace variar un ápice el precio: *eso*, diferido en varias horas desde que realmente se produjo la operación, es una notificación de un trade OTC que el exchange está obligado a contabilizar como volumen, pero no afecta a la negociación en el principal.

Como ve, esos trades están ocultos a los ojos de todo el mundo hasta varias horas después de iniciada la sesión. Tengo una curiosidad extrema por saber dónde lee Ud. de la existencia de esos trades ya desde primerísima hora de la mañana, antes de que _los propios partícipes_ los notifiquen al exchange. 



burbubolsa dijo:


> Esos 246 netos son desde la apertura de hoy, pero no desde el cierre de ayer. Durante el overnight ha entrado papelón a saco, que todavía tiene que airearse para que esto pueda tener tendencia.


----------



## burbubolsa (18 May 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Ah, y ¿Ud. puede ver el volumen negociado OTC u "overnight" como Ud. dice, a primera hora de la mañana?



Si no lo tengo, lo estimo, a partir del close[1] y el open [0]. Tan simple como eso. Y luego están los datos de los pares correlados con el índice, que muestran fuerte movimiento de capital. El AUDJPY, concretamente, muestra purgación total 55 puntos de DAX abajo.


----------



## Lem (18 May 2012)

no sé si se ha comentado en el hilo pero hay rumores de que van a prohibir los cortos en el IBEX a la de ya.

(editado para quitar lo de la compra de assets, se trataba de un traslado de dinero de bonos a equities.)


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 May 2012)

El +26% de Bankia se está haciendo con nuestros impuestos?


----------



## burbubolsa (18 May 2012)

DAX en minutos: View image: Dibujo


----------



## pollastre (18 May 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> El +26% de Bankia se está haciendo con nuestros impuestos?



No jodas, Andrés.... un +26? :bla::bla:

Están locos estos romanos....


----------



## burbubolsa (18 May 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> El +26% de Bankia se está haciendo con nuestros impuestos?



El +26% es para enterrar el -26% de ayer. Lo que no pueden ocultar es la volatilidad, y eso tendría que depurar responsabilidades. Pero está claro que estamos en manos de gañanes.


----------



## diosmercado (18 May 2012)

Otra vez que viene el lobo. Es curioso cuanto menos ver (ya se que a toro pasaso) como llevamos 3 años con este comportamiento y aun nos extraña lo que pasa.

Todo negro, mencion de quiebras y tal y tal y de repente zas! hacia arriba como cohetes. A ver lo que tarda usa en meter un nuevo chute.


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> El +26% es para enterrar el -26% de ayer. Lo que no pueden ocultar es la volatilidad, y eso tendría que depurar responsabilidades. Pero está claro que estamos en manos de gañanes.



Todos los retrasados mentales que las familias hace siglos metían en la curia, ahora los meten en la política. Así nos va.


----------



## The Hellion (18 May 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> El +26% de Bankia se está haciendo con nuestros impuestos?



Por el bien de Mr. Brightside, espero que esté en una isla sin conexión a internet y sin acceso a las cotizaciones. 

Y si no,







para la sensación de asco 

y 







a discreción para ver la vida de otro color. Indispensable administrarlo con amigos, que siempre es más divertido.


----------



## Violator (18 May 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> No jodas, Andrés.... un +26? :bla::bla:
> 
> Están locos estos romanos....



Según me cuenta un director de sucursal, hay muchísimos empleados que están comprando a saco (aunque esto no justifica una subida del 26% obviamente).


----------



## Arminio_borrado (18 May 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> No jodas, Andrés.... un +26? :bla::bla:
> 
> Están locos estos romanos....



Hubiera pagado por ver a su niña monitorizando señales en bankia. 

Se le habría girado el cuello y se habría puesto a levitar como la niña del exorcista.


----------



## spheratu (18 May 2012)

El que esté entrando largo ahora en bankia tiene los huevos como sandías.


----------



## ghkghk (18 May 2012)

He cambiado mi avatar, en honor al Skynet inmobiliario de las cajitas...


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 May 2012)

Gracias Hellion. Yo soy más de ron.

Qué cabreo llevo, ya estaba acariciando mis SAN a 4€. Putos peperos, nos quitan la sanidad para comprar acciones de su banco madrileño!!!

Dios, páseme esa ginebra


----------



## pollastre (18 May 2012)

Violator dijo:


> Según me cuenta un director de sucursal, hay muchísimos empleados que están comprando a saco (aunque esto no justifica una subida del 26% obviamente).



Presumo que están comprando al antiguo estilo rural que se usaba para oficiar matrimonios "urgentes": con el padre de la novia detrás del novio, apoyándole el cañón de la escopeta en los riñones mientras el cura le preguntaba si quería a la hija por esposa ::::


----------



## JoaquinR (18 May 2012)

Informe desde la retaguardia lejana: acabo de limpiar bancolchón para ampliar mi cargador, a la espera de señal del Alto Mando para salir de las trincheras. ¿Compro bankias? ::


----------



## VLADELUI (18 May 2012)

En el Banco of Valensia también hubo bajadas desde 0.90 a 0.40 y subidones hasta que al final ha quedado en 0.2 + o -. Bankia es el tobogan de la risa pero para disfrutarlo desde fuera.


----------



## pollastre (18 May 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Hubiera pagado por ver a su niña monitorizando señales en bankia.
> 
> Se le habría girado el cuello y se habría puesto a levitar como la niña del exorcista.



Yo estaba pensando en eso justo hace un momento.... hubiera sido un lujazo poder monitorizarla durante estos tres días, creo que habría sido muy bonito desde el punto de vista algorítmico lo que hubiéramos visto. 

Estoy seguro de que han estado haciendo una acumulación como un castillo, porque el -26% (pánico de pequeño inversor, su papel es comprado por la mano fuerte) y posterior +26% (lo suben con la minga) es de auténtico libro.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 May 2012)

Según señala la CNBC, citando fuentes cercanas a la operación, España puede volver a implantar la prohibición de posiciones cortas en los valores del sector bancario.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (18 May 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Por el bien de Mr. Brightside, espero que esté en una isla sin conexión a internet y sin acceso a las cotizaciones.
> 
> Y si no,
> 
> ...



Estoy auditando... 

Pero yo no me puse corto en Bankia al final, solo estuve a punto de hacerlo hace un mes. Aún así aún ganaría dinero.

Tal vez sea el momento de ponerse corto en Bankia de nuevo, si repite el patrón de días anteriores pero a la inversa, acabará hoy en un +10%. Pero es demasiado riesgo para un mega chicharro.


----------



## Burbujilimo (18 May 2012)

Violator dijo:


> Según me cuenta un director de sucursal, hay muchísimos empleados que están comprando a saco (aunque esto no justifica una subida del 26% obviamente).



En bankia ayer con el -30% debieron contratar al guardián de final de fase. Con la pasta de todos por supuesto.

O eso o ha funcionado el rito que se ve en la portada de "el jueves" de esta semana...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 May 2012)

Violator dijo:


> Según me cuenta un director de sucursal, hay muchísimos empleados que están comprando a saco (aunque esto no justifica una subida del 26% obviamente).



¿O si? Según comentó algun conforero, los sindicatos, oyen bien, los mismo sindicatos que protestan contra loh mercadoh, pidieron a los empleados que comprasen acciones de bankk....:ouch::ouch:


R3v3nANT dijo:


> Gracias Hellion. Yo soy más de ron.
> 
> Qué cabreo llevo, ya estaba acariciando mis SAN a 4€. Putos peperos, nos quitan la sanidad para comprar acciones de su banco madrileño!!!
> 
> Dios, páseme esa ginebra



Paciencia todo llegará, hace falta un último meneo como dice el sr. bertok..


----------



## VLADELUI (18 May 2012)

HOYGAN, que total tampoco, salvo Bankia, está la cosa rebotando tanto.

Cargadores quietos y a la espera.


----------



## burbubolsa (18 May 2012)

La iniciativa para comprar acciones de Bankia por parte de empleados surge de ACCAM, un sindicato vertical: Economía/Bankia.- Sindicatos de Bankia instan a comprar acciones de la entidad para impedir el derrumbe de la cotización - elEconomista.es

Imagino que detrás está la junta directiva, que promovió esta asociación y esta iniciativa para dar un viso de cobertura a los accionistas minoristas. Por tanto, los empleados actúan comprando para contentar a sus jefes, y tratar así de salvar su puesto de trabajo.

Cada día se parece más a una SAL. Si esto sigue así, terminarán cotizando en el secundario, que es donde están todas las SAL.


----------



## Burbujilimo (18 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Según señala la CNBC, citando fuentes cercanas a la operación, España puede volver a implantar la prohibición de posiciones cortas en los valores del sector bancario.



Una duda... ¿Esta prohibición implicaría obligación de recompra de los que ya estén metidos?


----------



## muertoviviente (18 May 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Una duda... ¿Esta prohibición implicaría obligación de recompra de los que ya estén metidos?



no lo creo , aunque se veran obligados por el rebote


----------



## LÁNGARO (18 May 2012)

Montoro niega la posibilidad del «corralito»: Españoles, preparaos para el «corralito» · eljueves.es · Actualidad


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 May 2012)

¿Alguien tiene los volúmenes de ayer y hoy en Bankia para compararlos?


----------



## davidautentico (18 May 2012)

Que broker usas ? parece un broker metatrader4



burbubolsa dijo:


> DAX en minutos: View image: Dibujo


----------



## Arminio_borrado (18 May 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Estoy seguro de que han estado haciendo una acumulación como un castillo, porque el -26% (pánico de pequeño inversor, su papel es comprado por la mano fuerte) y posterior +26% (lo suben con la minga) es de auténtico libro.



Eso mismo he pensado. Noticia mala, meten pánico, el gacelerio se caga por la pata abajo y venden, las manos fuertes se quedan con el papel del gacelerio y pelotazo para arriba. 

Cuando se explican estas fases, con lo de bankia tienen un ejemplo de manual. 

Claro que faltaba el echarle huevos y ponerse largo esperando eso. Yo de chicharros hace años que paso. El último chicharro con el que jugué era una empresa del nasdaq que vendía juguetes por internet hace ya más de una década. En sus últimos días de existencia tenía una volatilidad que dejaba lo de bankia de estos días en un juego de niños. Ainss, que tiempos. Le metía 150000 pelas y los tenía de corbata.


----------



## burbubolsa (18 May 2012)

davidautentico dijo:


> Que broker usas ? parece un broker metatrader4



Es MT4, sí. El broker es top secret, jaja.


----------



## davidautentico (18 May 2012)

jajaj

el close[1] y open[0] te ha delatado

bueno, el broker concreto me da igual, era curiosidad, ya hay muchos mt4 

saludos


----------



## Methos (18 May 2012)

Tengo una dudilla: ¿Alguien me puede explicar como funciona exactamente el índice del Ibex?

Es que estoy viendolo por el economista, y estan casi todo en verde, con muchas grandes empresas subiendo de manera aceptable (Y bankia petándolo), y la única importante que cae es inditex, y cae poquito. Sin embago, el ibex está en rojo.

PS: Soy un autentico noob en esto, asi que perdonadme si la pregunta es una estupidez xD


----------



## mutiko (18 May 2012)

spheratu dijo:


> El que esté entrando largo ahora en bankia tiene los huevos como sandías.



Mientras no se le queden asi







ni tan mal...


----------



## Arminio_borrado (18 May 2012)

Methos dijo:


> Tengo una dudilla: ¿Alguien me puede explicar como funciona exactamente el índice del Ibex?
> 
> Es que estoy viendolo por el economista, y estan casi todo en verde, con muchas grandes empresas subiendo de manera aceptable (Y bankia petándolo), y la única importante que cae es inditex, y cae poquito. Sin embago, el ibex está en rojo.
> 
> PS: Soy un autentico noob en esto, asi que perdonadme si la pregunta es una estupidez xD



La clave de que hoy esté en rojo pese a eso que dices es porque telefónica, pese a estar en verde, cotiza 80 céntimos por debajo de ayer, por el tema del dividendo. Y TEF es un 25% (o por ahí) de ponderación en el índice. Realmente hoy el ibex, si no hubiera descontado el dividendo de TEF debería andar como poco un 0.5% más de lo que marca (no me he parado a hacer el cálculo, lo he hecho a "brocha gorda").

Por eso igual los datos hoy te llevan un poco a engaño.


----------



## Nuss (18 May 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> La clave de que hoy esté en rojo pese a eso que dices es porque telefónica, pese a estar en verde, cotiza 80 céntimos por debajo de ayer, por el tema del dividendo. Y TEF es un 25% (o por ahí) de ponderación en el índice. Realmente hoy el ibex, si no hubiera descontado el dividendo de TEF debería andar como poco un 0.5% más de lo que marca (no me he parado a hacer el cálculo, lo he hecho a "brocha gorda").
> 
> Por eso igual los datos hoy te llevan un poco a engaño.



Yo creo que es más bien porque el índice está en tiempo real y los componentes con retraso de 15 minutos, y como ahora mismo el IBEX viene de estar en positivo a negativo...

Salu2

P.D: Hola a todo el mundo, que es la primera vez que posteo aquí...:o


----------



## Arminio_borrado (18 May 2012)

Nuss dijo:


> Yo creo que es más bien porque el índice está en tiempo real y los componentes con retraso de 15 minutos, y como ahora mismo el IBEX viene de estar en positivo a negativo...
> 
> Salu2
> 
> P.D: Hola a todo el mundo, que es la primera vez que posteo aquí...:o



Yo tengo el servicio de tiempo real tanto de los índices como de los valores y te digo con seguridad que no es por el desfase.

Por ejemplo a esta hora:

Ibex - 0.64%
TEF + 0.33%
SAN + 1.78%
BBVA + 2.48%

Ahora bien, si le quitas 80 céntimos a TEF es un 8% abajo de un valor que pondera cerca de un 25%. Es decir, teniendo en cuenta su ponderación son 100 puntos del índice.


----------



## FranR (18 May 2012)

Methos dijo:


> Tengo una dudilla: ¿Alguien me puede explicar como funciona exactamente el índice del Ibex?
> 
> Es que estoy viendolo por el economista, y estan casi todo en verde, con muchas grandes empresas subiendo de manera aceptable (Y bankia petándolo), y la única importante que cae es inditex, y cae poquito. Sin embago, el ibex está en rojo.
> 
> PS: Soy un autentico noob en esto, asi que perdonadme si la pregunta es una estupidez xD



Correcto lo que te ha dicho Nuss

Mira la hora al lado del índice y la de los valores.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 May 2012)

Nuss dijo:


> Yo creo que es más bien porque el índice está en tiempo real y los componentes con retraso de 15 minutos, y como ahora mismo el IBEX viene de estar en positivo a negativo...
> 
> Salu2
> 
> P.D: Hola a todo el mundo, que es la primera vez que posteo aquí...:o



LA explicación correcta es la del sr. arminio.

Y usted! Si es la primera vez que postea ya sabe:

¿Audi/BMW?
¿Gin?
Pechos de suyos o de su hermana

Como ve, esto úlimo no va entre interrogantes...


edit:. me salgo de la discusión, que tiene pinta de entrar en derroteros tipo LIN-LOG WARS, y hoygan, no me apetece naíta. 

Por cierto, hacía meses que no me daba una vuelta en mi ducati....:baba:
HE recordado el porqué me la compré....


----------



## pipoapipo (18 May 2012)

los ultimos dias son parecidos, parece q levantamos y luego guaneo brutal

esto me recuerda a agosto..... y entonces se hizo un suelo (8400), se subio mucho en un par de dias (unos 600 puntos)y luego se bajo aun mas (7800)

pero aquello se hizo sin noticias, si hay un catalizador-noticia, supongo q se suba del tiron, sin mirar atras


----------



## FranR (18 May 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Yo tengo el servicio de tiempo real tanto de los índices como de los valores y te digo con seguridad que no es por el desfase.
> 
> Por ejemplo a esta hora:
> 
> ...



Pues será una mezcla de las dos cosas en el economista BBVA todavía anda por el +3.15% y el Ibex -0.71


----------



## Nuss (18 May 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Yo tengo el servicio de tiempo real tanto de los índices como de los valores y te digo con seguridad que no es por el desfase.
> 
> Por ejemplo a esta hora:
> 
> ...



Ya, pero yo respondía a lo que el ve (dice que es en el economista), no a lo que tu ves, aunque te haya citado a tí. 

Salu2


----------



## burbubolsa (18 May 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> los ultimos dias son parecidos, parece q levantamos y luego guaneo brutal
> 
> esto me recuerda a agosto..... y entonces se hizo un suelo (8400), se subio mucho en un par de dias (unos 600 puntos)y luego se bajo aun mas (7800)
> 
> pero aquello se hizo sin noticias, si hay un catalizador-noticia, supongo q se suba del tiron, sin mirar atras



Yo creo que se va a poder entrar con menos riesgo y volatilidad un poco más abajo. Pero no más allá del lunes.


----------



## Methos (18 May 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> La clave de que hoy esté en rojo pese a eso que dices es porque telefónica, pese a estar en verde, cotiza 80 céntimos por debajo de ayer, por el tema del dividendo. Y TEF es un 25% (o por ahí) de ponderación en el índice. Realmente hoy el ibex, si no hubiera descontado el dividendo de TEF debería andar como poco un 0.5% más de lo que marca (no me he parado a hacer el cálculo, lo he hecho a "brocha gorda").
> 
> Por eso igual los datos hoy te llevan un poco a engaño.



Gracias arminio. Ya había tenido en cuenta un posible desfase, pero llevaba observandolo toda la mañana, y no me cuadraban las cuentas.


----------



## Violator (18 May 2012)

De Cotizalia:

"Este viernes era precisamente una firma 'amiga' la que estaba liderando las compras netas de acciones de la entidad. Mercavalor Bolsa, el broker de las cajas de ahorro del que Bankia tiene una participación del 10,48%, adquiría a primera hora títulos de la entidad. No obstante, apenas dos horas después de la apertura del mercado, Bankia Bolsa se hacía con el control del volumen neto haciendo acopio de acciones."


----------



## Nuss (18 May 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Y usted! Si es la primera vez que postea ya sabe:
> 
> ¿Audi/BMW?
> ¿Gin?
> ...



No tengo coche. Gin-tonic sólo me permito uno o dos, como digestivo, y soy un advenedizo de la Hendrick's + Fever Tree (más motivo para ser comedido en el número de copas, porque este combinado satura al ser tan denso y aromático... parece que metes la cabeza en una ensalada). Nada de pechos, lo único que tengo son ahorros en busca de un suelo.

Salu2


----------



## Garrafone (18 May 2012)

Alguien opera con Clicktrade ? O algún broker sin comisión de custodia, al parecer ING ahora si que cobra


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 May 2012)

Nuss dijo:


> No tengo coche. Gin-tonic sólo me permito uno o dos, como digestivo, y soy un advenedizo de la Hendrick's + Fever Tree (más motivo para ser comedido en el número de copas, porque este combinado satura al ser tan denso y aromático... parece que metes la cabeza en una ensalada). Nada de pechos, lo único que tengo son ahorros en busca de un suelo.
> 
> Salu2



Las dos primeras respuestas, dignas de buen forero del hvei35. Mejor sin coche que con audi (proselitismo chinesco ), y buen gin. Debe probar a tladeal bien cocio de gintonics, ya verá que risas ::

Respecto a los pechos....MZMM y reporte a las altas esferas:no:


----------



## ghkghk (18 May 2012)

Mr. Pepon from Wisconsin warming up in his locker room. At 9.00 ET he'll give us a show...


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (18 May 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Mr. Pepon from Wisconsin warming up in his locker room. At 9.00 ET he'll give us a show...



.
EL IBEX ha subido hoy 222 puntos del mínimo al máximo, ha corregido al 50% y ahí está, entre ese fibo y el superior decidiendo si algún milagro consigue montar el segundo impulso que le llevaría a los 6.8xx.

Cosas más raras se han visto.

edito: Perdón, quería decir 6.7xx, no nos flipemos.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (18 May 2012)

.
PUES ahí va, cogiendo carrerilla ...


----------



## burbubolsa (18 May 2012)

Terroríficos martillos invertidos en EURUSD.


----------



## spheratu (18 May 2012)

Estamos bajistas o alcistas o todo lo contrario? el ibex me confunde....


----------



## Burbujilimo (18 May 2012)

Garrafone dijo:


> Alguien opera con Clicktrade ? O algún broker sin comisión de custodia, al parecer ING ahora si que cobra



Yo opero con ING y con clicktrade. No estoy descontento, las tarifas y demás son buenas y en un par de meses que llevo no he tenido ninguna sorpresa desagradable. Aunque lo de que los ingresos se hagan en bankia de un poco de mal rollo...

Si tienes alguna duda mandame un mp (aviso que puedo tardar en contestar, pero contestaré).


----------



## FranR (18 May 2012)

spheratu dijo:


> Estamos bajistas o alcistas o todo lo contrario? el ibex me confunde....



No se para que pregunta, su frase ya es mítica

Estamos en una clara tendencia corti-larga, MV style.

Este finde reunión, dentro de un rato posibles medidas del desGobierno.

Posibilidad de hacer una subida hacía abajo con mucha volatilidad

Ahora en serio: Visto lo visto ayer en el SP, parecía una bajada bastante controlada con últimos minutos muy bajistas. Parece que querían expulsar al personal.

Posible semana que entra positiva: Objetivos >6900

Eso si, si vemos una caída fuerte en SP hoy, me temo que vamos a sufrir todavía un muchito.


----------



## mutiko (18 May 2012)

Garrafone dijo:


> Alguien opera con Clicktrade ? O algún broker sin comisión de custodia, al parecer ING ahora si que cobra



Cobra si no se tiene al menos una operacion en 6 meses. No recuerdo ahora cuanta era la comision si no, pero era bastante bajita y aceptable.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 May 2012)

sp500 en diario , el objetivo del HCH feillo son los 1290 , la mm200 pasa por 1278 y por esa zona esta el 38,2% de fibonazi .

ademas konkorde detecta la presencia de gacelas vendiendo , creo que le van a dar al ibex y mejor es pasarse al sp500 que se acerca a una zona donde tie que rebotar y stop a la perdida del mm200 con pequeño filtro


----------



## The Hellion (18 May 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Las dos primeras respuestas, dignas de buen forero del hvei35. Mejor sin coche que con audi (proselitismo chinesco ), y buen gin. Debe probar a tladeal bien cocio de gintonics, ya verá que risas ::
> 
> Respecto a los pechos....MZMM y reporte a las altas esferas:no:



A la vista de recientes acontecimientos...

Audi Compra Ducati

no himbocaria yo al chinito en una frase en la que aparezca la palabra Ducati.


----------



## LÁNGARO (18 May 2012)

alguien conoce las "bitcoins"?
que carajo es? y sirven para algo?


----------



## ponzi (18 May 2012)

Tranquilidad. Veo mucho alboroto con bankia. Hoy es viernes, dia de vencimientos y de renovacion de cortos. Vigilar los volumenes , esperar las renuevaciones de cortos y antes de entrar en cualquier empresa analizarlo bien.


----------



## burbubolsa (18 May 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> alguien conoce las "bitcoins"?
> que carajo es? y sirven para algo?



Otra burbuja más.


----------



## LÁNGARO (18 May 2012)

MADRID, 18 MAY .- Rebota la banca española a pesar de la rebaja de rating de Moody’s y de que su morosidad alcanzara en marzo su nivel más alto en 18 años, y lo hace al calor de las especulaciones en torno a una nueva prohibición de las posiciones cortas en estos valores. 
Según publica Cinco Días, fuentes financieras reconocen que recuperar esta medida “sería la formula con la que contener el ataque” a la espera de una entrada en escena del Banco Central Europeo (BCE) que frene el repunte en el riesgo de nuestro país. “Hay mucha gente que está ganando dinero con las posiciones cortas en la banca”, denuncian desde una entidad financiera española.


hijos de..... me ha indignado totalmente la frase, parece que les jode que la gente gane dinero (sin el parece)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 May 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> A la vista de recientes acontecimientos...
> 
> Audi Compra Ducati
> 
> no himbocaria yo al chinito en una frase en la que aparezca la palabra Ducati.



Hostia put-a! Es el fin! Sr. Pollastre vayámos a comprar repuestos ya antes de que sea tarde!!!


----------



## burbubolsa (18 May 2012)

Esto sube, pero ridículamente... me escama tanta noticia triunfalista en prensa.


----------



## spheratu (18 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Esto sube, pero ridículamente... me escama tanta noticia triunfalista en prensa.



Huele a empapelada....


----------



## burbubolsa (18 May 2012)

spheratu dijo:


> Huele a empapelada....



El problema es cuándo y cuánto. El cómo ya lo sé; lo más ocultamente posible.


----------



## ponzi (18 May 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> MADRID, 18 MAY .- Rebota la banca española a pesar de la rebaja de rating de Moody’s y de que su morosidad alcanzara en marzo su nivel más alto en 18 años, y lo hace al calor de las especulaciones en torno a una nueva prohibición de las posiciones cortas en estos valores.
> Según publica Cinco Días, fuentes financieras reconocen que recuperar esta medida “sería la formula con la que contener el ataque” a la espera de una entrada en escena del Banco Central Europeo (BCE) que frene el repunte en el riesgo de nuestro país. “Hay mucha gente que está ganando dinero con las posiciones cortas en la banca”, denuncian desde una entidad financiera española.
> 
> 
> hijos de..... me ha indignado totalmente la frase, parece que les jode que la gente gane dinero (sin el parece)



http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/Consultas/EE/PosicionesCortas.aspx?nif=A-41002288

Quien de verdad esta ganando dinero en este rio revuelto son autenticos profesionales (muchos de la city).Mover un 10% de abengoa son 100 mill ahora, haxe unos meses eran 200 mill.Un 1% de bbva son 270 mill.En algun momento se cansaran, en la ultima renovacion (hace 14 dias) no renovaron los cortos a iberdrola.


----------



## FranR (18 May 2012)

Me he estado mirando un rato el SP, y con los datos que ha soltado Luis por aquí me voy a lanzar a dar unos niveles, que pueden ser la clave.

Canal de cotización actual:

1.295,4
1.314,7

Nivel de bajada 1306.2 que nos envía a suelo de canal. Por encima nos debe envía a los 1314.7-1325.80

El S-A estaría en 1281.20 Aquí habrían soltado todo el papel, preparando las posiciones para cuando los minoristas estén exhaustos y doblen la rodilla.

(En contado)

Amplio con datos de IBEX

Nivel relevante (pivot) 6530 objetivos 6624-6654- aquí empieza la fiesta 6746

Por abajo la oscuridad, el miedo, la penumbra LA PESETA::


----------



## Gorki (18 May 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Yo opero con ING y con clicktrade. No estoy descontento, las tarifas y demás son buenas y en un par de meses que llevo no he tenido ninguna sorpresa desagradable. Aunque lo de que los ingresos se hagan en bankia de un poco de mal rollo...
> 
> Si tienes alguna duda mandame un mp (aviso que puedo tardar en contestar, pero contestaré).



En Ing te da problemas la web? La custodia solo la cobran de seis meses no?


----------



## muertoviviente (18 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Me he estado mirando un rato el SP, y con los datos que ha soltado Luis por aquí me voy a lanzar a dar unos niveles, que pueden ser la clave.
> 
> Canal de cotización actual:
> 
> ...



para decir lo mismito que MV ? :rolleye:


----------



## FranR (18 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> para decir lo mismito que MV ? :rolleye:



Hombre, desde su punto de vista, una minucia. Mis números y los suyos están 5 puntos de sp arriba o abajo. 

Para unos jinversores como nosotros pecata minuta (LA HINVOCO)


----------



## burbubolsa (18 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> El S-A estaría en 1281.20 Aquí habrían soltado todo el papel, preparando las posiciones para cuando los minoristas estén exhaustos y doblen la rodilla.



¿Entonces prevés una mayor corrección?


----------



## ghkghk (18 May 2012)

MV, cuéntenos un poquito de usted, que más allá de ser tenebroso y que gana en papel y pierde en real la verdad es que sabemos poco de usted. ¿Le gusta el bloody mary? ¿Conduce un alemán? ¿Ático en el centro o unifamiliar en los suburbios?


----------



## Burbujilimo (18 May 2012)

Gorki dijo:


> En Ing te da problemas la web? La custodia solo la cobran de seis meses no?



En ING lo que tiene es que lo voy a dejar para "buy and hold", con lo que entro de pascuas a ramos, ya se la cotización de las IBEs por clicktrade. A veces me daba problemas en el pasado, pero no muy a menudo.

Respecto a la custodia te cobran creo que 4 euros por valor si no has realizado ninguna operación en el trimestre. Tampoco parece exagerado. Además, para este segundo semestre imagino que bertok ya habrá salido de la trinchera y abra que mandar algunas tropas a subir la colina.


----------



## ghkghk (18 May 2012)

Por cierto, el otro día vi Sombras Tenebrosas, la nueva de Burton, y en ocasiones su prota me recordaba a usted:


----------



## muertoviviente (18 May 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> MV, cuéntenos un poquito de usted, que más allá de ser tenebroso y que gana en papel y pierde en real la verdad es que sabemos poco de usted. ¿Le gusta el bloody mary? ¿Conduce un alemán? ¿Ático en el centro o unifamiliar en los suburbios?



MV es la tendencia , es lo unico que puedo decir


----------



## VLADELUI (18 May 2012)

Hoy ya sew han visto los 200 de diferencia que comentaba JANUS


----------



## carvil (18 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> MV es la tendencia , es lo unico que puedo decir




[YOUTUBE]bfIJw9_7b0Y[/YOUTUBE]


::::::



Salu2


----------



## pipoapipo (18 May 2012)

hoy es mal dia para sacar conclusiones.......entre los vencimientos y Caralibro pueden pegar unos arreones de meter miedo

hasta el lunes no sabremos si hoy fue un rebote o una troleada ::


----------



## Mulder (18 May 2012)

A los buenos días!

Últimamente ando con mucho follón encima y no tengo apenas tiempo de mirar el hilo, aunque lo leo en vertical y no me he perdido el dibujo de Claca :XX:




LÁNGARO dijo:


> MADRID, 18 MAY .- Rebota la banca española a pesar de la rebaja de rating de Moody’s y de que su morosidad alcanzara en marzo su nivel más alto en 18 años, y lo hace al calor de las especulaciones en torno a una nueva prohibición de las posiciones cortas en estos valores.
> Según publica Cinco Días, fuentes financieras reconocen que recuperar esta medida “sería la formula con la que contener el ataque” a la espera de una entrada en escena del Banco Central Europeo (BCE) que frene el repunte en el riesgo de nuestro país. “Hay mucha gente que está ganando dinero con las posiciones cortas en la banca”, denuncian desde una entidad financiera española.
> 
> hijos de..... me ha indignado totalmente la frase, parece que les jode que la gente gane dinero (sin el parece)



Algún día la estupidez de los políticos les hará decretar que no salga el sol para evitar cáncer de piel, los despropósitos de esta cuadrilla de gandules parecen no tener límite.


----------



## ghkghk (18 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> MV es la tendencia , es lo unico que puedo decir




¿Cuándo me dará un thanks dado que le defendí para que no todos le pusieran en "ignore"? Luego mire, hemos hecho de usted un forero con gráficos, análisis y todo.

¿Qué edad tiene? La verdad es que estoy un poco desorientado en ese aspecto, me manejo en un rango similar al que usted maneja con los índices... un día pienso que son 21 años y el siguiente que 67.


----------



## FranR (18 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> ¿Entonces prevés una mayor corrección?





FranR dijo:


> Canal de cotización actual:
> 
> 1.295,4
> 1.314,7
> ...



Desde luego si vemos como el SP pierde los 1295.4, y si Luis dice que en los 1290 ya está cogiendo caracoles. 
Me quedaría quieto al menos un par de sesiones.

Si se tocaran los 1281 empezaría a plantearme donde está el rebote, en cuanto se viera agotamiento en la caída mirando volumen y demás indicadores.
Los 1371 están ahí y no creo que termine el trimestre sin verlos.

Por cierto LUIS DALES DURO y no hay nada que con cremita e hilo de sutura se pueda solucionar.


----------



## diosmercado (18 May 2012)

Bueno el cerdibex subiendo un 1,26%, ver para creer. El dax en verde ya, tormenta perfecta, ya paso su vencimiento no?? a las 13:00.


----------



## FranR (18 May 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Cuándo me dará un thanks dado que le defendí para que no todos le pusieran en "ignore"? Luego mire, hemos hecho de usted un forero con gráficos, análisis y todo.
> 
> ¿Qué edad tiene? La verdad es que estoy un poco desorientado en ese aspecto, me manejo en un rango similar al que usted maneja con los índices... un día pienso que son 21 años y el siguiente que 67.



Humm se me acaba de ocurrir una idea:

Vamos a poner nuestra edad en un rango...para saber como andamos por aquí. Por lo de ligar y eso

Mi Rango: 15-75 (Rango MV)

no se me moleste gato andino, al final creará un nuevo tecnicismo en el HVEI35. Una vela en Ibex de mas de 400 puntos: la llamaremos una MV.


----------



## FranR (18 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Amplio con datos de IBEX
> 
> Nivel relevante (pivot) 6530 objetivos *6624*-6654- aquí empieza la fiesta 6746
> 
> Por abajo la oscuridad, el miedo, la penumbra LA PESETA::



Por cierto CHUPATE ESA PIRATON a 2 puntos primer nivel

DINGDONG8:


----------



## ghkghk (18 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Humm se me acaba de ocurrir una idea:
> 
> Vamos a poner nuestra edad en un rango...para saber como andamos por aquí. Por lo de ligar y eso
> 
> ...




En mi caso, justo a mitad camino entre los 31 y los 33.


----------



## ghkghk (18 May 2012)

Mire Mr. Brightside, mis GAS y mis REP recuperando 1/5 de lo perdido, en una sola sesión! No las mire en 4 años, y ya verá como en algún momento le gana dinero y además se lleva dividendos.


----------



## burbubolsa (18 May 2012)

FranR. El 1280 es tu nivel para pérdida de tendencia, entiendo. En mis cacharros leo que el SP ya va a remolque, y que el NQ únicamente tiene a los suecos solteniéndolo. No muy fiables, pero bueno...


----------



## LÁNGARO (18 May 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> En mi caso, justo a mitad camino entre los 31 y los 33.



no me jodas que soy mas viejo que tu???????:


----------



## mutiko (18 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Humm se me acaba de ocurrir una idea:
> 
> Vamos a poner nuestra edad en un rango...para saber como andamos por aquí. Por lo de ligar y eso
> 
> ...



Yo dire que bastan 7 bits y que 0 <= edad <= 127


----------



## muertoviviente (18 May 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> En mi caso, justo a mitad camino entre los 31 y los 33.



ujtede son gente vieja  

nose que es lo que estaran pensando los sofisticaros pero servidor lo ve clarisimo , el sp500 toca la mm200 y largo que le crio


----------



## ghkghk (18 May 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> no me jodas que soy mas viejo que tu???????:




:Baile:

¡Aunque no sé en qué punto su edad es culpa mía!


----------



## Eguzkine Abertzale (18 May 2012)

Alguien me debe un viernes negro.


----------



## FranR (18 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ujtede son gente vieja
> 
> nose que es lo que estaran pensando los sofisticaros pero *servidor* lo ve clarisimo , el sp500 toca la mm200 y largo que le crio



Anda como el chiste de ayer:

Que hay detrás de la cola gatuna?

Un servidor.

Ha sonado mal, como si le quisiera dar aliento en la nuca ::ouch:


----------



## burbubolsa (18 May 2012)

Atencion EURUSD, rockets.

Picotazo en el USDPLN.


----------



## aksarben (18 May 2012)

Qué poca vergüenza...

"El 'efecto Goiri': Bankia se dispara hasta un 30% tras diez días de caída"

qué forma de vender la moto...

(El 'efecto Goiri': Bankia llega a dispararse un 30% tras diez das de cadas - Cotizalia.com)


----------



## ghkghk (18 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ujtede son gente vieja
> 
> nose que es lo que estaran pensando los sofisticaros pero servidor lo ve clarisimo , el sp500 toca la mm200 y largo que le crio




Dame un thanks gato tacaño...

[YOUTUBE]dnY0AYfqae4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## FranR (18 May 2012)

Rueda prensa Gobierno NOW...

Justo en nivel relevante y aguantando

A 4 patas todo el mundo.


----------



## ponzi (18 May 2012)

http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/snapshot/snapshot.asp?ticker=CAF:SM

Caf ahora mismo esta con un per 9 y probablemente sera menor dentro de un año.Esta por encima de su valor contable pero aun asi vale 3 veces menos que bankia


----------



## muertoviviente (18 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Anda como el chiste de ayer:
> 
> Que hay detrás de la cola gatuna?
> 
> ...



ya tardaba en salir la mariconada :ouch:


----------



## Mulder (18 May 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Cuándo me dará un thanks dado que le defendí para que no todos le pusieran en "ignore"? Luego mire, hemos hecho de usted un forero con gráficos, análisis y todo.
> 
> ¿Qué edad tiene? La verdad es que estoy un poco desorientado en ese aspecto, me manejo en un rango similar al que usted maneja con los índices... un día pienso que son 21 años y el siguiente que 67.



MV es un chiquillo, aun no ha aprendido lo suficiente de la vida como para dejar de ser un troll, aunque está en la edad del pavo y por eso es prepotente y chulo, le faltan muchas ostias para la verdadera humildad y se las llevará más tarde o más temprano. Y no me refiero a ostias bolsísticas, sino a las de la cruda realidad.

Yo no diré mi edad, pero cuando estaba en la guardería en la TV hacían: 'un globo, dos globos, tres globos', el que sepa de que va esto sabrá más o menos que edad tengo


----------



## burbubolsa (18 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Rueda prensa Gobierno NOW...
> 
> Justo en nivel relevante y aguantando
> 
> A 4 patas todo el mundo.



De qué gobierno? Del NWO? Porque el EURUSD tiene muchas ganas de irse arriba.


----------



## FranR (18 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ya tardaba en salir la mariconada :ouch:



Es cariño no se lo tome a mal....


----------



## ghkghk (18 May 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> MV es un chiquillo, aun no ha aprendido lo suficiente de la vida como para dejar de ser un troll, aunque está en la edad del pavo y por eso es prepotente y chulo, le faltan muchas ostias para la verdadera humildad y se las llevará más tarde o más temprano. Y no me refiero a ostias bolsísticas, sino a las de la cruda realidad.
> 
> Yo no diré mi edad, pero cuando estaba en la guardería en la TV hacían: 'un globo, dos globos, tres globos', el que sepa de que va esto sabrá más o menos que edad tengo



Unos 39... Quizá ya en crisis por acabar de ponerse el 4 como primer dígito


----------



## LCIRPM (18 May 2012)

Gorki dijo:


> En Ing te da problemas la web? La custodia solo la cobran de seis meses no?



Sí ,ING lleva una temporada que da muchos problemas para operar. No deja consultar cotizaciones, te echa del sistema ...
Nunca ha sido para "profesionales" pero últimamente deja mucho que desear.

Ahora cobran custodia, creo que si no se hace ninguna operación al semestre.


----------



## ponzi (18 May 2012)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Sí ,ING lleva una temporada que da muchos problemas para operar. No deja consultar cotizaciones, te echa del sistema ...
> Nunca ha sido para "profesionales" pero últimamente deja mucho que desear.
> 
> Ahora cobran custodia, creo que si no se hace ninguna operación al semestre.



Yo he abandonado su broker


----------



## LÁNGARO (18 May 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> MV es un chiquillo, aun no ha aprendido lo suficiente de la vida como para dejar de ser un troll, aunque está en la edad del pavo y por eso es prepotente y chulo, le faltan muchas ostias para la verdadera humildad y se las llevará más tarde o más temprano. Y no me refiero a ostias bolsísticas, sino a las de la cruda realidad.
> 
> Yo no diré mi edad, pero cuando estaba en la guardería en la TV hacían: 'un globo, dos globos, tres globos', el que sepa de que va esto sabrá más o menos que edad tengo



creo que somos de la misma quinta....


----------



## mecir (18 May 2012)

como puede ser que el ibex solo suba un 1% si san, bbva, repsol e iberdrola suben mas del 4% y tef un 2%, la única grande que no sube es inditex, no me cuadran las ponderaciones, ¿acaso supone inditex ya el 50% del ibex?


----------



## burbubolsa (18 May 2012)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Ahora cobran custodia, creo que si no se hace ninguna operación al semestre.



Creo que no cobran con hasta 1 operación al semestre. Si se hacen más operaciones, sí, pero son 5€/semestre, creo.

Está bien para comprar y mantener.


----------



## ponzi (18 May 2012)

mecir dijo:


> como puede ser que el ibex solo suba un 1% si san, bbva, repsol e iberdrola suben mas del 4% y tef un 2%, la única grande que no sube es inditex, no me cuadran las ponderaciones, ¿acaso supone inditex ya el 50% del ibex?



La capitalizacion de inditex esta cercana a la del santander o telefonica


----------



## Durmiente (18 May 2012)

Buenas.

Si no lo veo no lo creo...

Tef ha estado otra vez por encima de los 10€...


----------



## ghkghk (18 May 2012)

mecir dijo:


> como puede ser que el ibex solo suba un 1% si san, bbva, repsol e iberdrola suben mas del 4% y tef un 2%, la única grande que no sube es inditex, no me cuadran las ponderaciones, ¿acaso supone inditex ya el 50% del ibex?




TEF ha dado dividendo y eso baja el Ibex un porrón, porque se descuenta en el precio. Realmente TEF debería estar en -2,5% o similar (a ojo)


----------



## ghkghk (18 May 2012)

Sacyr, en su camino a 0, en uno de esos días de "ya-puedes-tener-un-SL-amplio-si-vas-corto".


----------



## Arminio_borrado (18 May 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo no diré mi edad, pero cuando estaba en la guardería en la TV hacían: 'un globo, dos globos, tres globos', el que sepa de que va esto sabrá más o menos que edad tengo



Para saber tu edad y tu fecha de nacimiento solo hace falta entrar en tu perfil .


----------



## Janus (18 May 2012)

Bueno, ayer noche decíamos que hoy era un día de probable gran vuelta de un día. Decíamos que por la mañana podría venir el mínimo ante el descuento del dividendo de TEF. Así ha sido y ya estamos sobre 300 pipos por encima del mínimo. En cuanto a estrategia del día, ya está hecho. Queda por ver el cierre para ver si hay continuidad.


----------



## burbubolsa (18 May 2012)

La que están liando los polacos. O los brokers polacos de Botín, a saber.

USDZAR también empujando para arriba.


----------



## FranR (18 May 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Para saber tu edad y tu fecha de nacimiento solo hace falta entrar en tu perfil .



Burbuja de visitas al perfil de Mulder...allá voy::


----------



## carvil (18 May 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> MV es un chiquillo, aun no ha aprendido lo suficiente de la vida como para dejar de ser un troll, aunque está en la edad del pavo y por eso es prepotente y chulo, le faltan muchas ostias para la verdadera humildad y se las llevará más tarde o más temprano. Y no me refiero a ostias bolsísticas, sino a las de la cruda realidad.
> 
> Yo no diré mi edad, pero cuando estaba en la guardería en la TV hacían: 'un globo, dos globos, tres globos', el que sepa de que va esto sabrá más o menos que edad tengo




Es Vd. de mi quinta :ouch:


Parece que el negro repartirá capones el fin de semana 



Salu2


----------



## Tio Masclet (18 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Humm se me acaba de ocurrir una idea:
> 
> Vamos a poner nuestra edad en un rango...para saber como andamos por aquí. Por lo de ligar y eso
> 
> ...



Me apunto a su propuesta.
MV se merece un homenaje, los velones de más de 400 les deberíamos llamar velones MV.

Por cierto, tema edad, yo veía Bonanza, los Picapiedras y los Telerines en la tele de mi abuela en blanco y negro.

Saludos buena gente.


----------



## burbubolsa (18 May 2012)

[YOUTUBE]pk30a0qsVIk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mulder (18 May 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Para saber tu edad y tu fecha de nacimiento solo hace falta entrar en tu perfil .



Hoy hace un día muy bonito, verás como viene alguno y lo jode!


----------



## Mulder (18 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Burbuja de visitas al perfil de Mulder...allá voy::



Espero que al menos se acuerden de felicitarme el día de mi cumpleaños


----------



## muertoviviente (18 May 2012)

ya que estan hablando de cosas que veian cuando eran chibolos , MV les recomienda padre made in usa , lo mejor de lo mejor


----------



## Lem (18 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Atencion EURUSD, rockets.



vence una opción muy grande a 1.27 a las las 16h (nuestras) por lo que al parecer aguantará haciendo el tonto ahí. de hecho lleva toda la mañana ya así, y me han dejado pelado ::


----------



## Tio Masclet (18 May 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Espero que al menos se acuerden de felicitarme el día de mi cumpleaños



Igual me acuerdo, mi hermana los cumple el mismo día, mi hija días antes y un servidor días después.

Por si se me pasa: felicidades en su 42 cumpleaños.


----------



## burbubolsa (18 May 2012)

USDSEK atravesando NQ hacia arriba. ¿Sell off part II?


----------



## ghkghk (18 May 2012)

El día que Mulder se hizo forero celebraba yo mi 25º cumpleaños...


----------



## mutiko (18 May 2012)

Yo de los programas mas antiguos de los que tengo recuerdo es del "¿Como estan ustedes?" (los payasos de la tele), de la bola de cristal y de "la clave" que le gustaba mucho a mi padre. Ahora dudo de si era la clave, lo que si recuerdo es que tenia una musica como muy tetrica.


----------



## Tio Masclet (18 May 2012)

mutiko dijo:


> Yo de los programas mas antiguos de los que tengo recuerdo es del "¿Como estan ustedes?" (los payasos de la tele), de la bola de cristal y de "la clave" que le gustaba mucho a mi padre. Ahora dudo de si era la clave, lo que si recuerdo es que tenia una musica como muy tetrica.



Es posible que sea La Clave: Un gran programa, a partir de una película, el señor José Luis Balbín traía a gente muy muy lista a tratar en profundidad un tema.

Gran inteligencia la de su padre.

Lástima que programas como ese ya no existan en nuestras teles.


----------



## Sipanha (18 May 2012)

Yo cuando les digo a los chavales que ví con 8 años la guerra de las galaxias en el cine me preguntan.... "¿Que es un cine?" ::


----------



## Mulder (18 May 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Yo cuando les digo a los chavales que ví con 8 años la guerra de las galaxias en el cine me preguntan.... "¿Que es un cine?" ::



Dígales: Era un sitio donde podías descargarte una peli directamente a los hojos! ::

PD: y las palomitas no se usaban para ver grandes ruinas en directo


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (18 May 2012)

Dividendo flexible de Telefónica.

Que hacer? En metálico o en acciones?

Es una pregunta demasiado obvia?

Thankeo por adelantado


----------



## ghkghk (18 May 2012)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Dividendo flexible de Telefónica.
> 
> Que hacer? En metálico o en acciones?
> 
> ...




No es demasiado obvia. ¿Qué planes de futuro tienes con la acción? ¿Vas a cobrar más de 1.500 euros de dividendos este año?


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (18 May 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> No es demasiado obvia. ¿Qué planes de futuro tienes con la acción? ¿Vas a cobrar más de 1.500 euros de dividendos este año?




Ni de coña. Menos de eso.

Continúe, continúe..


----------



## ghkghk (18 May 2012)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Ni de coña. Menos de eso.
> 
> Continúe, continúe..



Opinión personal: Si las tienes más de dos meses y no tienes pensado mantenerlas mucho más, líquido y la retención te la devolverán en la próxima renta.

Si las vas a mantener más tiempo, acciones que ya están bastante bajitas y Hacienda no mete mano.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (18 May 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Si las vas a mantener más tiempo, acciones que ya están bastante bajitas y Hacienda no mete mano.



Eso depende de la perspectiva que tengas, por ejemplo, de aquí a final de año. Si piensas que la cotización va a estar más baja, mejor metálico en mano, en caso contrario, mejor acciones.

Yo (y digo yo, cada uno tiene que apechugar con sus decisiones), pillaría dinero en mano. ¿porqué? porque ahora mismo (quizá los acontecimientos me hagan cambiar de idea) creo que TEF a final de 2012 - principios de 2013, va a estar más abajo de donde está ahora. Así que preferiría pájaro en mano, que no posible revalorización de acciones volando.


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (18 May 2012)

Bankia sube más de un 26% y Sacyr, un 11%. ¿Es esto el rebote del gato muerto antes del guano final?


----------



## ghkghk (18 May 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Eso depende de la perspectiva que tengas, por ejemplo, de aquí a final de año. Si piensas que la cotización va a estar más baja, mejor metálico en mano, en caso contrario, mejor acciones.
> 
> Yo (y digo yo, cada uno tiene que apechugar con sus decisiones), pillaría dinero en mano. ¿porqué? porque ahora mismo (quizá los acontecimientos me hagan cambiar de idea) creo que TEF a final de 2012 - principios de 2013, va a estar más abajo de donde está ahora. Así que preferiría pájaro en mano, que no posible revalorización de acciones volando.




A eso me refiero, que si las piensa tener tiempo (imagino que será porque cree en una revalorización, si no lo suyo sería liquidar ya) coja acciones. Si las piensa vender en breve, entonces que coja el dinero. Eso sí, siempre que las tenga dos meses, porque si no la retención no las recupera.


----------



## Adriangtir (18 May 2012)

Welos, yayos everywhere


----------



## pecata minuta (18 May 2012)

Bankia por las nubes y ustedes hablando aquí de la edad de Mulder.
Si es que... ¿por qué no compramos todos ayer como locos?

Por cierto pecatita a punto de cumplir su primer añito. Como pasa el tiempo.


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 May 2012)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Dividendo flexible de Telefónica.
> 
> Que hacer? En metálico o en acciones?
> 
> ...



Como comenta ghkghk, si va a cobrar más de 1500 euros de dividendos este año, elija acciones.
Si estima que saldrá del valor con pérdidas (asumo que sí) escoja acciones ya que le disminuirá la pérdida patrimonial, que dudo pueda recuperar en los próximos cuatro años ::


----------



## aitor33 (18 May 2012)

Creo que no es el momento de comprar. Demasiada euforia en los telediarios tipo "ya está, todo pasó, Bankia sube, la prima baja, la bolsa no baja, el bobierno asegura todo correcto y se aproxima la eurofutbol" Todo es tranquilidad, paz y amor...creo que caeremos más porque aún no nos creemos que estamos mal, fijo que caemos en este momento ante tan buenas noticias en los telediarios


----------



## pollastre (18 May 2012)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Igual me acuerdo, mi hermana los cumple el mismo día, mi hija días antes y un servidor días después.
> 
> Por si se me pasa: felicidades en su 42 cumpleaños.




Jojojojojooojojojo....

Mulder es más viejo que yooooo,

Mulder es más viejo que yooooooooo.....

siyalodeciayooooooooo jajajajaja :XX:::::


----------



## Adriangtir (18 May 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Jojojojojooojojojo....
> 
> Mulder es más viejo que yooooo,
> 
> ...



Lo duro es que yo pensaba que ambos rondaban los 55...


----------



## pollastre (18 May 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Lo duro es que yo pensaba que ambos rondaban los 55...




Cree el ladrón.... :XX::XX:


----------



## Ajetreo (18 May 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Jojojojojooojojojo....
> 
> Mulder es más viejo que yooooo,
> 
> ...



No se ria tanto, igual tambien es mas sabio 

Pues si se hace una quedada que sea para el cumple de Mulder. Yo los cumplo un día antes, pero algunos más


----------



## Adriangtir (18 May 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Cree el ladrón.... :XX::XX:



Jajajaja...

Cuando ande ustec por Madrid avise, le invitaré a unos gyns y charlaremos de la tele en b/w


----------



## Optimista bien informado (18 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ya que estan hablando de cosas que veian cuando eran chibolos , MV les recomienda padre made in usa , lo mejor de lo mejor



Jran serie, le alabo la elección. 



Adriangtir dijo:


> Lo duro es que yo pensaba que ambos rondaban los 55...



Jajaja, tirando a dar ) (El caso es que yo también les hacía mayores, será porque sus mensajes imponen respeto, quién iba a decir que somos de la misma década... :fiufiu: )


----------



## Cantor (18 May 2012)

pues yo sí pensaba mulder y maese alrededor de los 40, lo que sí que no pensaba es que yo sería 5 años mayor que el honorable... yogurín!!!


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (18 May 2012)

Que jovenzuelos todos, me siento muy mayor. Voy a mirarme otro caprichito.


----------



## aitor33 (18 May 2012)

Bueno las dos horas de la verdad. A ver ese Sp500 si se porta y progresa adecuadamente hacia arriba


----------



## bertok (18 May 2012)

Comienzo a pensar que estamos bordeando el suelo temporal del culibex.

Voy a estudiar con calma la situación y seleccionar los cargadores para entrar largo.


----------



## burbubolsa (18 May 2012)

¿Quién sigue dentro, que esto no se mueve?


----------



## LCIRPM (18 May 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Eso sí, siempre que las tenga dos meses, porque si no la retención no las recupera.



¿Como que no se recupera la retención si no se tienen dos meses? Yo si se que no se pueden compensar minusvalías ¿pero la retención que tiene que ver con la duración de la inversión?

Sobre la consulta, take the money and ..... you can buy cheaper.

Pagar en acciones es un buen invento (para ellos porque no tiene que soltar dinero) pero es diluir el "valor" en más participaciones, normalmente cuando esos nuevos papelitos salen, la cotización baja (al menos unos días, luego vuelve todo a su cauce, o canal)


----------



## LCIRPM (18 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Comienzo a pensar que estamos bordeando el suelo temporal del culibex.
> 
> Voy a estudiar con calma la situación y seleccionar los cargadores para entrar largo.



¿Cuanto de temporal? Antes de la última caida debería haber un rebote ¿no?
Y yo creo que coincidiendo con el descanso de las bolsas fuertes. 
Suelen coincidir la subida del dolar y bajada de la bolsa.

Por lo que veo, alguno de ustedes ya ganó y perdió dinero en lo 80-90. ¿no?


----------



## bertok (18 May 2012)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## burbubolsa (18 May 2012)

USDCZK, USDSEK y USDPLN apuntando arriba, es decir, abajo.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (18 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Comienzo a pensar que estamos bordeando el suelo temporal del culibex.
> 
> Voy a estudiar con calma la situación y seleccionar los cargadores para entrar largo.



Ya vais tarde, llevo toda la mañana bayoneta en mano... ::

Sigo que salen más charlis, banzai! 

Saludos...


----------



## Mr. Brightside (18 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Comienzo a pensar que estamos bordeando el suelo temporal del culibex.
> 
> Voy a estudiar con calma la situación y seleccionar los cargadores para entrar largo.



Pensaba que cuando Bertok dijese estas esperadas palabras el cielo se abriría y bajaría un ángel o algo así.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (18 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Comienzo a pensar que estamos bordeando el suelo temporal del culibex.
> 
> Voy a estudiar con calma la situación y seleccionar los cargadores para entrar largo.



Uy, voy a por el silbato para llamar a los puestos de combate...


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (18 May 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Lo duro es que yo pensaba que ambos rondaban los 55...



Estoy viendo q somos muchos en los 4x años. Supongo que antes es difícil haber conseguido dinero suficiente para estar dispuesto a tirar una parte en bolsa. 

Felicidades a pecatita, la mía pequeñita acaba de hacer un año.


----------



## burbubolsa (18 May 2012)

Leo las noticias y la Navy dice que tiene que proteger Gibraltar de los anchoeros. Resumo el tema. O son ellos o somos nosotros. Mejor no tocarlos ni con un palo, no sea que nos contagien algo. Y para algo están los tribunales, o sea, para sobornarlos y ganar los casos.


----------



## bertok (18 May 2012)

LCIRPM dijo:


> ¿Cuanto de temporal? Antes de la última caida debería haber un rebote ¿no?



No lo sé todavía. Acabo de poner un gráfico y toca esperar un poco más.

Es bastante complejo porque si supera la DTB del CB se encontrará con el suelo de la pauta de continuación de tendencia bajista.

Hay que esperar un poco más y si se entra será echando huevos. Ya dije que iba a ser muy dificil ienso:


----------



## bertok (18 May 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> Estoy viendo q somos muchos en los 4x años. Supongo que antes es difícil haber conseguido dinero suficiente para estar dispuesto a tirar una parte en bolsa.
> 
> Felicidades a pecatita, la mía pequeñita acaba de hacer un año.



oigauzté, algunos estamos más abajo ::


----------



## spheratu (18 May 2012)

Hoy o este fin de semana se prevee reunión del eurogrupo o comparecencia de draghi o algo así? lo de hoy me tiene intrigado,no se si están empapelando al personal o cargando las alforjas.


----------



## burbubolsa (18 May 2012)

spheratu dijo:


> Hoy o este fin de semana se prevee reunión del eurogrupo o comparecencia de draghi o algo así? lo de hoy me tiene intrigado,no se si están empapelando al personal o cargando las alforjas.



Creo que el 21 de octubre hay una reunión en Trafalgar para discutir no sé qué de unas anchoas...


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (18 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Comienzo a pensar que estamos bordeando el suelo temporal del culibex.
> 
> Voy a estudiar con calma la situación y seleccionar los cargadores para entrar largo.




SI lo dice bertok yo me lo creo a muerte. Nadie ha demostrado más sangre fría en esta batalla. 

Ya me pongo el pañuelo.


----------



## Ajetreo (18 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> USDCZK, USDSEK y USDPLN apuntando arriba, es decir, abajo.



Usted no será pariente del gato que se pone cortilargo :8::8::8:


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (18 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> oigauzté, algunos estamos más abajo ::



Tampoco mucho, creo, a no ser q Vd alternase el Lego con el trading, como Claca.


----------



## Adriangtir (18 May 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> Estoy viendo q somos muchos en los 4x años. Supongo que antes es difícil haber conseguido dinero suficiente para estar dispuesto a tirar una parte en bolsa.
> 
> Felicidades a pecatita, la mía pequeñita acaba de hacer un año.



No, ustedes tuvieron fácil el acceso a bienes necesarios (casa, estabilidad...) nosotros tenemos fácil el acceso a chorradas(brokers desde 10€, consolas,...)


----------



## burbubolsa (18 May 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Usted no será pariente del gato que se pone cortilargo :8::8::8:



Suelo indicar la dirección a la que apuntan en función de los índices. Pero los pares USDXXX están en correlación inversa, así que es al revés.

Los indices se menean, pero el forex ni caso. Circulen.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (18 May 2012)

Por cierto, yo soy otro de los treinta y tantos... :o


----------



## LCIRPM (18 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Hay que esperar un poco más y si se entra será echando huevos. Ya dije que iba a ser muy dificil ienso:



En esta vida nada es fácil, aunque anlizando la situación con una visión largoplacista, se pierde menos entrando a 6800 que a 8600 :

Siguiendo sus siglas (me ha costado un poco entender el DTB y la DB) : El ABC del mundo de la bolsa es Analisis, Buevos y Confianza.


----------



## bertok (18 May 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> SI lo dice bertok yo me lo creo a muerte. Nadie ha demostrado más sangre fría en esta batalla.
> 
> Ya me pongo el pañuelo.
> 
> ...



Si lo tiene a bien, considéreme sólo con una opinión más.

La vela de hoy es muy importante pero no definitiva. El sell-off, las commodities, algunos indicadores, ... están ocurriendo cosas que e llevan a pensar de que estamos cerca.

Falta la confirmación en la pauta de precios.

Desde luego, en toda la tendencia bajista, nunca he estado tan alerta para saltar fuera de la trinchera como ahora.

Mantengamos la paciencia y que no nos puedan las emociones ahora. La táctica la debe marcar la cabeza y no el corazón.

Estamos vigilantes :8:


----------



## burbubolsa (18 May 2012)

LCIRPM dijo:


> En esta vida nada es fácil, aunque anlizando la situación con una visión largoplacista, se pierde menos entrando a 6800 que a 8600



La media móvil a 200 días suele ser buen indicador. Lo más difícil es usarla como counter o como breakthrough.


----------



## burbubolsa (18 May 2012)

SP haciendo minimos decrecientes y NQ mínimos crecientes...


----------



## Dula (18 May 2012)

Jue, el IBEX está hoy como un acordeón. Lo mismo se estira que se encoge.


----------



## carvil (18 May 2012)

Comienza a cotizar Facebook bids en 58.2€ (74$) en Alemania



Salu2


----------



## bertok (18 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> SP haciendo minimos decrecientes y NQ mínimos crecientes...



¿a qué te refieres con NQ?


----------



## Leips (18 May 2012)

Pregunta de novato pelotillero. 

¿El broker de ING tiene soporte para alguna plataforma tipo VisualChart o derivados?

Es muy posible que como se me crucen los cables, en pocos días sea una gacela totalmente solitaria en la sabana...pero voy a confiar en TEF. 


Muchas gracias.


----------



## Ajetreo (18 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> SP haciendo minimos decrecientes y NQ mínimos crecientes...



Jajajaj, no se lo tome a mal pero detecto cierto gustillos por las contradicciones y los pares inversos 

PD: Le recuerdo que soy la que menos sabe de toda esta tribu pero me lo paso en grande :cook:


----------



## Optimista bien informado (18 May 2012)

chinito, una pregunta sobre BMW... ¿hizo doble techo en 73,95 (16 de Marzo y 3 de Mayo) y lo ha activado al caer de 65€ ayer? :rolleye: Es que hoy va por 61 y sigue en picado. ienso:


----------



## Ajetreo (18 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> ¿a qué te refieres con NQ?



Eso me pasó a mi, dijo que NasdaQ


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (18 May 2012)

Leips dijo:


> Pregunta de novato pelotillero.
> 
> ¿El broker de ING tiene soporte para alguna plataforma tipo VisualChart o derivados?
> 
> ...



Desde el trabajo, cuidado con las carteras que hacéis ahora.Telefónica ahora mismo sigue estando cara (barata en relación a donde se irá quizás las próximas semanas, pero muy subidita a cuanto la cogeremos cuando cumpla el 2º impulso bajista + descuento de dividendo = zona 8-8,2 pavos), al loro!!


----------



## Optimista bien informado (18 May 2012)

Uy, si esta por aquí ANHQV... misma pregunta sobre BMW para usted :rolleye:

PD: Hay un gap sin cerrar desde enero en los 60€...


----------



## burbubolsa (18 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> ¿a qué te refieres con nq?



nasdaq, cme.nq


----------



## Adriangtir (18 May 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> chinito, una pregunta sobre BMW... ¿hizo doble techo en 73,95 (16 de Marzo y 3 de Mayo) y lo ha activado al caer de 65€ ayer? :rolleye: Es que hoy va por 61 y sigue en picado. ienso:



Chinito quiere oparla a 30 másmenos...


Com eso le digo todo


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (18 May 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> chinito, una pregunta sobre BMW... ¿hizo doble techo en 73,95 (16 de Marzo y 3 de Mayo) y lo ha activado al caer de 65€ ayer? :rolleye: Es que hoy va por 61 y sigue en picado. ienso:



Mi caracter fiel me impide estar corto en BMW, pero tengo puesta orden para este año a 26€, creo que he respondido a su pregunta.


----------



## Leips (18 May 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Desde el trabajo, cuidado con las carteras que hacéis ahora.Telefónica ahora mismo sigue estando cara (barata en relación a donde se irá quizás las próximas semanas, pero muy subidita a cuanto la cogeremos cuando cumpla el 2º impulso bajista + descuento de dividendo = zona 8-8,2 pavos), al loro!!



¿Entonces? ¿Orden de compra en 8,2 a medio plazo y a partir de ahí a rezar a Ave Cesar Alierta?


----------



## LCIRPM (18 May 2012)

¿Alguien sigue el Nikkey? Me ha dado por mirar y está al nivel del tsunami (Aunque no llega como el Ibex al nivel de 2009)

oh cielos, como el Eurostoxx ¿Es una señal?


----------



## Astur147 (18 May 2012)

Que pena de timing, porque Facebook estoy segurísimo de que se acabará despeñando

La cuestión es cuantas gacelas van a entrar ahora


----------



## Optimista bien informado (18 May 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Mi caracter fiel me impide estar corto en BMW, pero tengo puesta orden para este año a 26€, creo que he respondido a su pregunta.



Totalmente. Lo que no sé es si desearle que se ejecute su orden ya que con el cariño que tiene a la empresa, verla a esos niveles debe ser doloroso :rolleye:


----------



## plusvis (18 May 2012)

Estimado jefe de batallón Bertok,

respecto a lo que comenta ANHQV sobre las TEF, no le preocupa el hecho de salir ahora a la batalla sabiendo que podría pillarla 1 euro más abajo en breve?
Lo digo porque me pareció ver en uno de sus mensajes anteriores que en su cartera a LP tenía TEF,IBE,GAS y alguna más, y por aquí se ha comentado justamente que a SAN se le espera cerca de 3 y a IBE sobre los 2.80.

Entre las mías tambien tengo en mente BME y Enagas, pero la primera también se dijo que estaba bajista.

¿O realmente las pillará más por el rebotillo y luego saldrá pitando? :cook:

(Otro preparado con kalashnikov)


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (18 May 2012)

Yo es que siempre entro a ese precio, y como hasta ahora ha ido bien, pues sigo con la misma tonica.

Ademas quiero un asiento en el consejo, hay que realizar algunos cambios en la compañia. Primero, contratar a una persona como yo no debe volver a repetirse, pero despedirla mucho menos.


----------



## carvil (18 May 2012)

LCIRPM dijo:


> ¿Alguien sigue el Nikkey? Me ha dado por mirar y está al nivel del tsunami (Aunque no llega como el Ibex al nivel de 2009)
> 
> oh cielos, como el Eurostoxx ¿Es una señal?




Está por debajo de Mayo del año pasado, no tiene nada que ver con el IBEX largo termino

FB 78$


Salu2


----------



## Mulder (18 May 2012)

Este mediodía he visto el telediario y han hablado de Bankia, me he quedado totalmente flipado con las toneladas de auténtica *desinformación* que han echado en menos de 10 minutos.







Entiendo que la TV no es un medio muy adecuado para informarse, pero es que esto ya es demasiado...


----------



## bertok (18 May 2012)

plusvis dijo:


> Estimado jefe de batallón Bertok,
> 
> respecto a lo que comenta ANHQV sobre las TEF, no le preocupa el echo de salir ahora a la batalla sabiendo que podría pillarla 1 euro más abajo en breve?
> Lo digo porque me pareció ver en uno de sus mensajes anteriores que en su cartera a LP tenía TEF,IBE,GAS y alguna más, y por aquí se ha comentado justamente que a SAN se le espera cerca de 3 y a IBE sobre los 2.80.
> ...



No me importa demasiado el cuanto si no el cuando. Necesito ver suelo y poco importa si es a 3,2 ó 2,8.

Entraré cuando la pauta de precios me lo indique con un giro.

Los 2 primeros cargadores van para IBE y TEF, en ese orden. Lo mismo los disparo el mismo día.

La táctica no puede ser esperar a un determinado precio (no hay garantía que se pare ahí).

Enagás me gusta mucho, mucho. También dará buenos leuros ::


----------



## Pepitoria (18 May 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Este mediodía he visto el telediario y han hablado de Bankia, me he quedado totalmente flipado con las toneladas de auténtica *desinformación* que han echado en menos de 10 minutos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ayer hablaron bien poco, lo justo...

Tuvieron que echar humo los telefonos...


----------



## burbubolsa (18 May 2012)

Astur147 dijo:


> Que pena de timing, porque Facebook estoy segurísimo de que se acabará despeñando
> 
> La cuestión es cuantas gacelas van a entrar ahora



The question is cuándo se despeñará. La otra vez tardó año y medio. Esta vez es saliendo de una crisis (sí, los americanos ya han salido) y con el recuerdo relativamente vivo de la anterior. Una cadena de fusiones y adquisiciones podría ser el fundamental que indicase el principio del fin.

Ah, y habrá salidas a bolsa en España; Atento (confirmada) y Tuenti (sin confirmar).


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (18 May 2012)

Facebook a bolsa en nada, que sera sera? sera un huevo o una castaña? Los expertos informaticos nos pueden decir el negocio de esta gente? tener en su poder fotos de los beodos de fiesta vale dinero?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (18 May 2012)

En Directo | Siga todos los detalles de la salida a bolsa de Facebook - 18/05/12 - elEconomista.es - elEconomista.es


----------



## atman (18 May 2012)

Pues yo creí que ustedes (al menos algunos) eran mayores de lo que son... veo que andamos todos en un pañuelo... 

En mercados yo ya estoy de finde. Así que ni me voy a molestar en mirar nada... bueno, vale... un poquito sí... es que... sólo lo llaman ludopatía cuando palmas ¿no?

Por cierto, que hoy he salido en leconomista !! 8:



 ...no, no les escribo desde la cárcel...


¿me traerá clientela? No creo, pero currículums seguro que para aburrir...


----------



## spheratu (18 May 2012)

Que tal va caralibro?


----------



## Claca (18 May 2012)

Un dibujito para el viejales de Mulder:







Cuarentaypico eran demasiadas velas, espero que lo entienda, doc


----------



## LCIRPM (18 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Ah, y habrá salidas a bolsa en España; Atento (confirmada) y Tuenti (sin confirmar).




No creo que esté el mercao ejpañol para más terras, gamesas o iberdrolarenovables ¿no?
Bastante pasta sacaron a los ahorradores los bankeros trileros.

Las OPV suelen ser para obtener financiación y, ¿si no hay crecimiento, para qué?
Para financiar las cuentas de la matriz.


----------



## Astur147 (18 May 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Facebook a bolsa en nada, que sera sera? sera un huevo o una castaña? Los expertos informaticos nos pueden decir el negocio de esta gente? tener en su poder fotos de los beodos de fiesta vale dinero?



ç

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/257491-burbuja-com-2-0-a.html


Lea lea, es una tremenda estafa a todos los niveles


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (18 May 2012)

Donde ha salido usted sr.Atman?

FB se trasa hasta y cinco, que emocion, me acuerdo de terra, igual compro una accion de esto.


----------



## burbubolsa (18 May 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Facebook a bolsa en nada, que sera sera? sera un huevo o una castaña? Los expertos informaticos nos pueden decir el negocio de esta gente? tener en su poder fotos de los beodos de fiesta vale dinero?



Tecnológicamente, FB es una kk, un Simo, que decimos en argot, por semejanza con la feria de mobiliario de oficina; una mezcolanza de tecnologías sin sinergias entre ellas. ¿De dónde viene el dinero en FB? La publicidad, vale, pero para eso no hace falta tecnología ni nada. De donde sí sale dinero es de sus factorías de aplicaciones, que apestan a curry, pero son extremadamente productivas, con costes mínimos y calidad aceptable para los usuarios de la red. De hecho, es en lo que consumen la mayor parte de su tiempo de navegación. Son empresas que no forman parte de FB, aunque existen a costa suya. Si FB desaparece, estas empresillas desaparecen, pero si las empresas desaparecen o cortan la provisión, FB se busca otras. Este modelo, conocido como factoría de software, no está del todo asimilado en las empresas americanas, y FB lleva delantera. Si finalmente les sale bien, lo normal sería que adquirieran a gigantes de pies de barro como Microsoft, o Yahoo, o ambos.


----------



## Durmiente (18 May 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Donde ha salido usted sr.Atman?
> 
> FB se trasa hasta y cinco, que emocion, me acuerdo de terra, igual compro una accion de esto.



¿Te gusta el riesgo eh?


----------



## burbubolsa (18 May 2012)

LCIRPM dijo:


> No creo que esté el mercao ejpañol para más terras, gamesas o iberdrolarenovables ¿no?
> Bastante pasta sacaron a los ahorradores los bankeros trileros.
> 
> Las OPV suelen ser para obtener financiación y, ¿si no hay crecimiento, para qué?
> Para financiar las cuentas de la matriz.



Exactamente, para financiar la mudanza de TEF.


----------



## Mulder (18 May 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Un dibujito para el viejales de Mulder:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A ver ¿me estás llamando viejo, ein? :vomito:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (18 May 2012)

No me aparece. Es del nasdaq verdad?

38 dolares son un copazo en segun que sitios, me meto adentro con una cuando pueda.


----------



## Durmiente (18 May 2012)

Lo que parece es que a este ritmo, el hilo del mes va a terner tres partes.... (por lo menos....)


----------



## atman (18 May 2012)

En el SP llegado a este punto... supongo que los galeotes de MM se habrán puesto a remar...

Salimos en eleconomista.com, vía EP. No es por nada espectacular, así que tampoco se pierde nada. Ya se que eso es estar en el mercadillo. Pero mejor estar. Luego llegaremos a las cloacas, todos esos agregadores sin sentido... vamos digo yo... aunque supongo que tardará un día más en llegar. Lo dicho, bueno para la web, a ver si San Google nos mantiene siempre en las primeras paginas. Igual les parece una tontería... pero me encanta ver a mi competencia echando dinero al bolsillo de google, para posicionarse, mientras yo consigo resultados cercanos sin gastar un duro y sin trampear nada. Las cosas, bien hechas, acaban saliendo.


----------



## Claca (18 May 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A ver ¿me estás llamando viejo, ein? :vomito:



Vamos a decir que has activado un segundo alcista con objetivo muy arriba. ¡Y que haya un tercero con mucha salud!


----------



## burbubolsa (18 May 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> No me aparece. Es del nasdaq verdad?
> 
> 38 dolares son un copazo en segun que sitios, me meto adentro con una cuando pueda.



No permiten ETF todavía en FB. Hasta el 29 nada.


----------



## LCIRPM (18 May 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Donde ha salido usted sr.Atman?
> 
> FB se trasa hasta y cinco, que emocion, me acuerdo de terra, igual compro una accion de esto.



Cuando absorban el calentón y el humo se disipe, a largo plazo sólo quedarán cenizas, pero mientras haya combustible irá parriba como el humo.


----------



## The Hellion (18 May 2012)

IBE tiene el problema de su estructura de capital. El paquetón de ACS es un problema que o lo resuelve un fondo (idealmente moro) o se va a ave un follon. Si lo suelta en el mercado, adiós IBE y adiós ACS. Si lo hace por partes a medio largo plazo, los intereses de una operación que ya no le sirve para nada le arruinan. O encuentra a alguien que a IBE le parezca un caballero blanco o no sé cómo van a salir de esa. 

Por si no bastaba lo de ACS, a IBE ahora le estalla el problema de Bankia. Supuestamente miembro del núcleo duro, ha resultado que el banco de los bankeros está hecho de blandiblub. Tiene que soltar participaciones y liquidar deuda como sea. Aún así, y con todas las salvedades que supone hablar de Bankia, casi todo el mundo coincide en que será de las últimas cosas que venda, porque las acciones "son suyas" (no le cuestan un pastón en intereses como a Florentino) y con los dividendos está pagando los intereses del préstamo del FROB. Por otra parte, todo el mundo está seguro de que antes o después Iberdrola sube, así que probablemente Bankia conservará la participación en Iberdrola... mientras siga pagando esos dividendos, que esa es otra. 

La tercera parte de este mexican-standoff es Galán. Que por una parte está tirando la cotización de la empresa para que Florentino no pueda aguantar los call-margins (por así decir) de los prestamistas con cuyo dinero ha comprado las acciones de Iberdrola, pero por otra tampoco se puede pasar mucho más en su autoasfixia, a riesgo de acabar como David Carradine. Que en el caso del Carradine ya es suficientemente vicisitúdica y sórdida, pero la combinación Galán-autoasfixia... OMG!!

Por eso creo que el movimiento anunciado esta mañana de venta de una de las participadas en Brasil es importante. Parece que la propia IBE muestra interés por empezar a levantar la cotización. Si ya han llegado a la conclusión de que no les interesa seguir bajando, a partir de ahora todos remarán, dentro de lo que cabe, en la misma dirección. Porque si Florentino (o los March, por detrás) ha sacado la bandera blanca de una manera creíble, a todos les interesa recuperar un nivel de cotización que permita cerrar esta opera bufa sin muchos daños para nadie.


----------



## Violator (18 May 2012)

El NASDAQ petando, ya lo han retrasado 15 minutos...


----------



## burbubolsa (18 May 2012)

Sin novedad en el forex. NYMEX.CL empujando a la baja.


----------



## lokeno100 (18 May 2012)

Pues, la bolsa está perdiendo fuelle no?


----------



## atman (18 May 2012)

The Hellion... yo creo que a IBE aún le queda otro tirón abajo, por si acaso. No te puedes fiar de Floren.


----------



## LCIRPM (18 May 2012)

¿Alguien va a abrir un hilo sobre faceFuck?


----------



## tourmente (18 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Tecnológicamente, FB es una kk, un Simo, que decimos en argot, por semejanza con la feria de mobiliario de oficina; una mezcolanza de tecnologías sin sinergias entre ellas. ¿De dónde viene el dinero en FB? La publicidad, vale, pero para eso no hace falta tecnología ni nada. De donde sí sale dinero es de sus factorías de aplicaciones, que apestan a curry, pero son extremadamente productivas, con costes mínimos y calidad aceptable para los usuarios de la red. De hecho, es en lo que consumen la mayor parte de su tiempo de navegación. Son empresas que no forman parte de FB, aunque existen a costa suya. Si FB desaparece, estas empresillas desaparecen, pero si las empresas desaparecen o cortan la provisión, FB se busca otras. Este modelo, conocido como factoría de software, no está del todo asimilado en las empresas americanas, y FB lleva delantera. Si finalmente les sale bien, lo normal sería que adquirieran a gigantes de pies de barro como Microsoft, o Yahoo, o ambos.



Una pregunta, ¿pero estas factorías de software que comentas no son similares a las que tiene Google y Apple para su mercado de aplicaciones móviles y es exactamente para lo mismo que Microsoft ha estado invirtiendo toneladas de dinero en si sistema móvil y futuro W8?

No veo yo como Microsoft pueda ser adquirida por otra empresa :


----------



## Optimista bien informado (18 May 2012)

LCIRPM dijo:


> ¿Alguien va a abrir un hilo sobre faceFuck?



Creo que ya hay un par, al menos, en el principal:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...18-minutos-sale-facebook-a-bolsa-atentos.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...aloracion-de-103-000-millones-de-dolares.html


----------



## ghkghk (18 May 2012)

LCIRPM dijo:


> ¿Como que no se recupera la retención si no se tienen dos meses? Yo si se que no se pueden compensar minusvalías ¿pero la retención que tiene que ver con la duración de la inversión?
> 
> Sobre la consulta, take the money and ..... you can buy cheaper.
> 
> Pagar en acciones es un buen invento (para ellos porque no tiene que soltar dinero) pero es diluir el "valor" en más participaciones, normalmente cuando esos nuevos papelitos salen, la cotización baja (al menos unos días, luego vuelve todo a su cauce, o canal)



Las acciones hay que tenerlas dos meses antes, o despues, del pago del dividendo para que esten exentas. He metido en google "exencion dividendos" y esto es lo primero que me ha salido:

http://www.preguntasfrecuentes.net/2011/05/02/tributacion-de-los-dividendos-y-su-exencion/ 

pero poniendolo en google encontrara docenas de links explicativos.

Lo que nunca me ha quedado claro es si efectivamente con las americanas, por ejemplo, tambien se puede pedir la devolucion tanto de la doble imposicion como de los primeros 1.500 euros o es soli para españolas. He oido opiniones en ambos sentidos.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pepitoria (18 May 2012)

¿le metemos ya unos cortos a muerte a FB?


----------



## LCIRPM (18 May 2012)

Segun esto, si no leo mal, son cuatro meses (dos antes y dos después)

Tampoco se beneficia los dividendos que provengan de acciones adquiridas dentro de los 2 meses anteriores al pago del dividendo, si dentro de los 2 meses siguiente se venden acciones homogéneas, y se trata de acciones que cotizan en bolsa españolas u otros mercados de la Unión Europea,

Leer más: Tributación de los dividendos y su exención | Preguntas Frecuentes

Pues yo ya he hecho la renta del año pasado (con los datos de la descarga de Hacienda y creo que alguna no cumplo, encima me multarán)


----------



## burbubolsa (18 May 2012)

haroldmk dijo:


> Una pregunta, ¿pero estas factorías de software que comentas no son similares a las que tiene Google y Apple para su mercado de aplicaciones móviles y es exactamente para lo mismo que Microsoft ha estado invirtiendo toneladas de dinero en si sistema móvil y futuro W8?
> 
> No veo yo como Microsoft pueda ser adquirida por otra empresa :



Google y Apple diseñaron las factorías, las pusieron a trabajar en nearshore, y luego exportaron el modelo. Facebook acudió al mercado offshore y buscó allí las factorías que le suplieron de aplicaciones. El enfoque fue diferente.

Microsoft está bastante peor de lo que pueda parecer. Su único negocio rentable ahora mismo es el entretenimiento (Xbox). MS también es proveedor de aplicaciones para FB.


----------



## nombre (18 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Comienzo a pensar que estamos bordeando el suelo temporal del culibex.
> 
> Voy a estudiar con calma la situación y seleccionar los cargadores para entrar largo.



Algunos valores puede que ya esten siguiendo este patron,me ha llamado la atención especialmente él caso IBE con él cambio de timón una vez qué han conseguido un respiro con tito floren. reducir deuda con cargo a los activos menos rentables? Me huele a punto de inflexión claro.

En cuanto a chicharribex qué nadie espere disparo brutal y más cuando para qué esto sé produzca tenemos qué tener chispa externa europea, además aunque algunos valores puedan ir encontrando suelo, hay otros qué todavía van en su búsqueda. No sé cómo lo ven ustedes, pero él pistoletazo brutal me parece difícil que sé de sin contar con la banca, ya que ante todo estamos en una crisis financiera y de ::


----------



## The Hellion (18 May 2012)

atman dijo:


> The Hellion... yo creo que a IBE aún le queda otro tirón abajo, por si acaso. No te puedes fiar de Floren.



Sí, yo también valoro esa posibilidad, pero no creo que vaya a ser un tirón salvaje para abajo. Me da la impresión de que Galán quiere empezar a nadar hacia la superficie, aunque obviamente no lo va a hacer hasta que se haya sacado de encima a Floren. 

De hecho, hoy parecía que se disparaba como un obús, y ha acabado en un razonable +3,5%.


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 May 2012)

Yo he deducido dividendos sin cumplir el plazo de dos meses, incluso he realizado compraventas para compensar plusvalías (también hay un plazo de unos meses) y de momento no me han dicho nada.
Pero este año están más secos que la mojama, como diría mi señor padre, uno de los jefes de hacienda me dijo esta semana que la recaudación del primer periodo del IS de este año ha sido desastrosa y no tienen un duro. Y esa recaudación es muy importante.




LCIRPM dijo:


> Segun esto, si no leo mal, son cuatro meses (dos antes y dos después)
> 
> Tampoco se beneficia los dividendos que provengan de acciones adquiridas dentro de los 2 meses anteriores al pago del dividendo, si dentro de los 2 meses siguiente se venden acciones homogéneas, y se trata de acciones que cotizan en bolsa españolas u otros mercados de la Unión Europea,
> 
> ...


----------



## Janus (18 May 2012)

Facebook está negociando unos 240 millones de dolares cada minuto!!!!!. Va a ser el mayor intercambio de acciones de la historia. Varia por minuto hasta por encima del 5%.

Hoy lo mismo lo cierran por encima del 20% de subida. Poco importa lo que valga o no. Hoy es día de lucir el palmito.


----------



## Janus (18 May 2012)

El intradía de Facebook es impresionante. Es algo que difícilmente se pueda volver a ver. Para los humildes scalpers, es una cura de humildad acerca de dónde no nos quieren o no nos dan derecho de admisión. Es un orgullo ver lo que estamos viendo. Es un despliegue de leones como quizá nunca se haya visto.


----------



## Lem (18 May 2012)

*FB* ya casi en rojo.


----------



## Sr. Breve (18 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Facebook está negociando unos 240 millones de dolares cada minuto!!!!!. Va a ser el mayor intercambio de acciones de la historia. Varia por minuto hasta por encima del 5%.



daría el huevo derecho ahora por analizar los volúmenes del libro de órdenes 8:


----------



## The Hellion (18 May 2012)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Segun esto, si no leo mal, son cuatro meses (dos antes y dos después)
> 
> Tampoco se beneficia los dividendos que provengan de acciones adquiridas dentro de los 2 meses anteriores al pago del dividendo, si dentro de los 2 meses siguiente se venden acciones homogéneas, y se trata de acciones que cotizan en bolsa españolas u otros mercados de la Unión Europea,
> 
> ...



Son (eran, por lo menos) dos antes *o* dos después. Lo que no vale es uno antes y uno después. 

Por eso, si los ha comprado más de dos meses antes del pago, el párrafo que menciona no es aplicable. Y si los ha comprado menos de dos meses antes, sí es aplicable, y tiene que esperar a que pasen dos meses para poder vender las acciones y disfrutar de la exención.


----------



## Janus (18 May 2012)

Ya están por encima de 7 millones de acciones por minuto. Enorme!, me voy a atrever en algún momento. La debilidad actual del SP puede ayudar a encontrar buenas oportunidades en Facebook ..... si es que realmente somos capaces de poder actuar .... que de momento no es posible.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (18 May 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Facebook a bolsa en nada, que sera sera? sera un huevo o una castaña? Los expertos informaticos nos pueden decir el negocio de esta gente? tener en su poder fotos de los beodos de fiesta vale dinero?



Como aplicación me parece una mierda. Y desde un punto de vista de herramienta que genera "valor" , tanto como para ser valorada en ese pastizal, no me lo parece ni por asomo.

Lo que si tiene de valioso es la información personal de miles de millones de incautos que voluntariamente han dado toda su información personal, sus gustos, sus ideas políticas, sus sitios a los que viaja, etc, etc. Esa información es de valor incalculable para muchas empresas. Y tengo mis dudas de que a un usuario le ampare la LOPD o la directiva europea de protección de datos, si tus datos los mandas a facebook y quedan guardados en EEUU. Quizá al tener FB una sede en Irlanda, presten sus servicios desde allí, y se pueda aplicar la ley europea a FB por ahí, pero tengo mis dudas.:

Ya lo sé, soy un mal pensado


----------



## Optimista bien informado (18 May 2012)

La cotización en tiempo real: FB: Resumen para Facebook, Inc.- Yahoo! Finanzas

Está muy emocionante


----------



## Lem (18 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Ya están por encima de 7 millones de acciones por minuto. Enorme!, me voy a atrever en algún momento. La debilidad actual del SP puede ayudar a encontrar buenas oportunidades en Facebook ..... si es que realmente somos capaces de poder actuar .... que de momento no es posible.



hay gente que lleva mucho rato con las órdenes atascadas, y pensando en cancelarlas ahora que está a $38.02.


----------



## bertok (18 May 2012)

El SP se está dando un hostión.

Lástima que el culibex ande a medio gas.


----------



## Mulder (18 May 2012)

Pues mientras tanto las bolsas al guano de nuevo....


----------



## Lem (18 May 2012)

se está recuperando, de momento no llega la sangre al río


----------



## Lem (18 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> El SP se está dando un hostión.
> 
> Lástima que el culibex ande a medio gas.





Mulder dijo:


> Pues mientras tanto las bolsas al guano de nuevo....



se los está llevando *FB*, que no petardea hacia arriba.


----------



## ghkghk (18 May 2012)

De deducirse dividendos alemanes o usanos... Alguien sabe algo a ciencia cierta? En el link que he puesto dice que si, pero en otros dicen que nanai, solo nacionales. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## vmmp29 (18 May 2012)

yo tengo 31


----------



## Mulder (18 May 2012)

La cotización del FB de hoy, eso si es volatilidad, es brutal!

No quiero imaginarme como la dejen caer hoy, aunque lo dudo bastante.


----------



## bertok (18 May 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> La cotización del FB de hoy, eso si es volatilidad, es brutal!
> 
> No quiero imaginarme como la dejen caer hoy, aunque lo dudo bastante.



Se van a perder muchos dollares.

Es un timo ::


----------



## nombre (18 May 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Sí, yo también valoro esa posibilidad, pero no creo que vaya a ser un tirón salvaje para abajo. Me da la impresión de que Galán quiere empezar a nadar hacia la superficie, aunque obviamente no lo va a hacer hasta que se haya sacado de encima a Floren.
> 
> De hecho, hoy parecía que se disparaba como un obús, y ha acabado en un razonable +3,5%.



Comparto completamente, hay que ver(del verbo ver con los ojos) pero hay que pensar en promediar paquetitos de valores que den señales. Cuando gamesa dio la señal de qué iban a entrar en ella fue señal violenta con lugar a engaño, está me parece más sutil y sin querer levantar tanto polvo. Merece monitorización y seguimiento propio de unidad de cuidados intensivos 8:


----------



## Mulder (18 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Se van a perder muchos dollares.
> 
> Es un timo ::



Hay que dejar tiempo para que los gazelles entren en el horno y se acomoden dentro, luego cerrarán la puerta de repente y pondrán la temperatura a 200º ::


----------



## carvil (18 May 2012)

FB cerró el gap


Hay que esperar dentro de 30 semanas aproximadamente :abajo:



Salu2


----------



## Mulder (18 May 2012)

Parece que a falta de soportes y resistencias usan los números redondos que es donde se acumulan las órdenes, es la primera vez que sigo una IPO en riguroso directo.


----------



## burbubolsa (18 May 2012)

carvil dijo:


> Hay que esperar dentro de 30 semanas aproximadamente



¿Por qué 30 semanas?


----------



## Sr. Breve (18 May 2012)

desde que ha abierto FB, el sp500 está distorsionado

creo que es mejor no operar hoy... el Lunes saldrá el sol también


----------



## burbubolsa (18 May 2012)

Si quieren operar, con SL muy ajustado. Los leoncios, encantados.


----------



## atman (18 May 2012)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> desde que ha abierto FB, el sp500 está distorsionado
> 
> creo que es mejor no operar hoy... el Lunes saldrá el sol también



Entre FB y Opex, hoy no era día. Por eso ayer me salí al cierre, a pesar de tener cierto margen de aguante. Preferí plusvis en mano que dinero volando.

Coincido pleanemente, velones del tamaño de los que marca FB, no se ven todos los días. En términos marítimos, eso es mar arbolada.


----------



## carvil (18 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> ¿Por qué 30 semanas?




Estacionalidad+cuidador+Precio objetivo= ~30 semanas


Salu2


----------



## Janus (18 May 2012)

Hoy al sector solar usano del están dando nuevamente estopa. No es el momento de largos.

Hoy, y ayer, y .... a Patriot le están poniendo el culete colorado. No piensen en que son precios baratos. No es el momento de largo.


----------



## burbubolsa (18 May 2012)

carvil dijo:


> Estacionalidad+cuidador+Precio objetivo= ~30 semanas



Efecto enero, Goldman Sachs, ...

Con tecnológicas, el precio objetivo carece de sentido, lo mismo que el PER. Veo mucha actividad del USDZAR en mi pantalla, así que debe haber muchas operaciones ocultas. Sobre el timing, yo creo que dependerá de la interacción con otros actores. Cuando haya fusiones, será el momento, no antes. Hay varias adquisiciones pendientes en el sector: MS, Yahoo...


----------



## Sr. Breve (18 May 2012)

atman dijo:


> Entre FB y Opex, hoy no era día. Por eso ayer me salí al cierre, a pesar de tener cierto margen de aguante. Preferí plusvis en mano que dinero volando.
> 
> Coincido pleanemente, velones del tamaño de los que marca FB, no se ven todos los días. En términos marítimos, eso es mar arbolada.



completamente de acuerdo

para posiciones de medio plazo (incrementar o disminuirlas), sí que se puede aprovechar la mar revuelta... pero para intradíar... la probabilidad de que te salten los stop hace que no merezca la pena, porque los sistemas que cada uno tenga construídos, no están adaptados a situaciones especiales como ésta


----------



## Sipanha (18 May 2012)

jor, jor, jor, de ZeroHedge:

If you just submitted an order to buy FB today, and were confident the order was executed even if at market, you may be out of luck:

NASDAQ HAS PROBLEM DELIVERING FACEBOOK TRADE EXECUTION MESSAGES

What this means is that the exchange at this point is deciding whether or not to send back late executions to all people who bought, or thought they bought. Needless to say this means that the indicated price is likely not the real price if one factors for all the latent orders, on both the bid and offer side, unless of course all those orders get cancelled, further eroding confident in the market, only this time hitting that one segment most disenchanted with the stock market - mom and pop

Link


----------



## burbubolsa (18 May 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> jor, jor, jor, de ZeroHedge:
> 
> If you just submitted an order to buy FB today, and were confident the order was executed even if at market, you may be out of luck:
> 
> ...



¿Acaban de descubrir el slipage y el requoting? Cada día me sorprende más ZH.


----------



## Janus (18 May 2012)

Facebook lleva negociando sobre 280 millones de acciones. Es decir, más de 10.000 millones de dolares en un rato.


----------



## Janus (18 May 2012)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> completamente de acuerdo
> 
> *para posiciones de medio plazo (incrementar o disminuirlas), sí que se puede aprovechar la mar revuelta... pero para intradíar...* la probabilidad de que te salten los stop hace que no merezca la pena, porque los sistemas que cada uno tenga construídos, no están adaptados a situaciones especiales como ésta



Yo creo que es al revés. Ahora mismo no existe medio plazo .... solo arañar (o estar fuera) en el intradía. La recompensa es rápida .... y por ello el riesgo de la volatilidad.


----------



## Sr. Breve (18 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Facebook lleva negociando sobre 280 millones de acciones. Es decir, más de 10.000 millones de dolares en un rato.



supongo que cuidador estará intentando disminuir la volatilidad como loco, pero no debe ser fácil dada la cantidad de incautos dándole al botón BUY BUY BUY BUY


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 May 2012)

Tarde de viernes, artículo importante sobre tónicas en La Vanguardia recomendando Fever Tree Mediterranean, 6 O'Clock, Indi & Co, Q Tónic, Fentiman's, 1724, Wai-Kawa, o Neo. 



Enviado desde mi HTC Desire usando Tapatalk


----------



## Sr. Breve (18 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Yo creo que es al revés. Ahora mismo no existe medio plazo .... solo arañar (o estar fuera) en el intradía. La recompensa es rápida .... y por ello el riesgo de la volatilidad.



sí, pero para eso es mejor no usar los sistemas que usas a menudo, sino operar por intuición


----------



## ghkghk (18 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Facebook lleva negociando sobre 280 millones de acciones. Es decir, más de 10.000 millones de dolares en un rato.



Una OPV de esas necesita BME. Pena que Zuckeberg no fuera de Elche 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## burbubolsa (18 May 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Una OPV de esas necesita BME. Pena que Zuckeberg no fuera de Elche



Si el tipo ese fuera de Elx estaría picando código para Indra o IECISA por 990€ al mes, no creando empresa multibillonarias.


----------



## ghkghk (18 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Si el tipo ese fuera de Elx estaría picando código para Indra o IECISA por 990€ al mes, no creando empresa multibillonarias.



Algo de eso iba a poner tambien, pero como escribo desde el movil me daba pereza!

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Claca (18 May 2012)

BUND:







Tiene pinta de pull. De todos modos el apoyo que realizó en los 142,80 es importantísimo. Ese nivel era una resistencia muy gorda y lo ha superado pisando fuerte para ver si aguantaba, como así ha sido. El momento de miedo no ha terminado.


----------



## carvil (18 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Efecto enero, Goldman Sachs, ...
> 
> Con tecnológicas, el precio objetivo carece de sentido, lo mismo que el PER. Veo mucha actividad del USDZAR en mi pantalla, así que debe haber muchas operaciones ocultas. Sobre el timing, yo creo que dependerá de la interacción con otros actores. Cuando haya fusiones, será el momento, no antes. Hay varias adquisiciones pendientes en el sector: MS, Yahoo...




A mi lo de las adquisiones me la trae al pairo, todo está en el grafico.

Y la actividad es nula  ya se ha puesto el piloto de fin de semana.


Salu2


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (18 May 2012)

Bankinter,





hizo el objetivo de un pequeño canal y el del doble techo en 3,5 activado al caer de 3,15-3,17, aunque se le esperaba en 2,80-2,83, no en 2,85 donde rebotó (lo cuál me deja un poco mosquis pq parecía un objetivo al tick ienso: , aunque lo daremos por bueno). Si lo intentasteis coger abajo, perfecto, ahora la señal de largos yo creo que no se va a dar muy clara (aunque es un valor de vuelta clara y que se irá a los 3,8-4 € en poco tiempo, pienso) por encima de los 3,22-3,25. A ver qué ocurre, pero sigue pintando bien.


----------



## burbubolsa (18 May 2012)

carvil dijo:


> A mi lo de las adquisiones me la trae al pairo, todo está en el grafico.



Pero si no tiene gráfico!

Lo que estoy viendo son los habituales meneos para petar stops, exagerados al estilo de la sesión asiática. Bueno, ahora nos toca a nosotros parecernos a ellos.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (18 May 2012)

Gráfico de telefónica (por enésima vez).





Telefónica está barato?? para una cartera de muy largo plazo sí. Puedes econtrarla mucho + barata? pues pienso que sí.
Veamos que hace pocos días dijimos que había hecho objetivo del canal alcista de muy largo plazo (roto a la baja como debe ser), pero que tiene un 2º impulso activado (y los 2º impulsos son muy fiables y + si acompañan la tendencia) a medio-largo plazo con objetivo los 8,9 y un objetivo muy claro de ese triángulo de continuación en los 8,4-8,3 (ahí pienso esperarla aunque esté dando la rentabilidad/dividendo que esté dando que todo es interpretable, eso si entro, que tampoco nos va la vida en ello). A esto le podríamos sumar que quizás no consiga esos objetivos antes de descontar el 2º dividendo de noviembre o un poco antes sin tiempo a una fuerte recuperación con lo cual el objetivo minoraría sensiblemente.


----------



## Adriangtir (18 May 2012)

Hoy no hay historia del Sr. Chinito?

Es viernes, no?

(Yo ya lo dudo, llevo de celebración desde ayer... creo)


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (18 May 2012)

Por qué dije que me gustaba telecinco hace unos días?





Al grano, ese gráfico es el histórico del valor, vemos que rebota en los 3,2 y se va al 61,8% de fibonacci para volver a caer. Yo creo y tengo la esperanza que a muy largo plazo esté conformado un doble suelo de practicamente 7 € de recorrido (+ lo 7 € hasta la clavicular que está en 10 y pico),pq se me hace complicado pensar que baje de los 3,2 fuertemente activando un 2º impulso bajista imposible de realizar (salvo que quiebre). Por tanto, en esa cota merece la pena. Por cierto, no dibujo apenas figuras aunque las hay e impulsos intermedios, pero si un HCH invertido de libro, no otras cosas que se llaman así (los HCH y los HCHi deben aparecer en sendas muy prolongadas), roto como marcan los libros con una vela marubozu de volumen.
Pues eso, que me parece (bueno, yo ya estoy dentro claro en vez tanto iberdrola, telefónica y tanta leche) un buen momento para probar suerte (metemos stops en los 3 pavos y punto).


----------



## pollastre (18 May 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Hoy no hay historia del Sr. Chinito?
> 
> Es viernes, no?
> 
> (Yo ya lo dudo, llevo de celebración desde ayer... creo)




Me muero por alguna historia de rubias y BMWs.

A ver si no se hace de rogar y nos cuelga alguna....


----------



## carvil (18 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Pero si no tiene gráfico!
> 
> Lo que estoy viendo son los habituales meneos para petar stops, exagerados al estilo de la sesión asiática. Bueno, ahora nos toca a nosotros parecernos a ellos.[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## Janus (18 May 2012)

Facebook lleva negociados cerca de 400 millones de acciones. Algo así como 16.000 millones de dolares. Qué pequeño es el IBEX cuando se le compara con algún que otro valor individual usano!


----------



## atman (18 May 2012)

No, si todavía me voy a arrepentir de haberme cerrado...


----------



## Pepitoria (18 May 2012)

Estamos en un momento crítico, 

quiero ver como acaban los usanos


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (18 May 2012)

A los aficionados al Dax. Os dejo este gráfico de muy largo plazo con cariño.





No creo que haga falta que explique mucho las figuras e hitos técnicos que se fueron dando aunque si merece la pena echarle un vistazo para ver la fiabilidad del AT. Un cosa solamente, véis lo que está haciendo las medias de 50 y 200 sesiones ultimamente, la pinta de cruce que tienen...A ver, si rebotamos en los mínimos de estas sesiones y superamos los 6650-6700 e iriamos a por máximos, no problem, pero si no, el objetivo serían los 6180 y se podría dar un cruce de la muerte en esas medias. Habrá que estar atentos de como se comporta el índice pq puede ser un buen momento (puede que el mercado descuente en un futuro que el cachondeo griego y español y sus rescates lo paguen la Merkel). Al loro con esas medias de 200 y 50 sesiones (por cierto, ese canal alcista que está haciendo desde el otoño, algún día lo romperá a la baja...)


----------



## Janus (18 May 2012)

El SP está haciendo nuevamente una jornada de libro y parece que no le valen los 1295 .... quiere puntuar en los 1280 y por eso los mira con tanta insistencia.

digo que "de libro" porque amanece marcando un posible mínimo .... despues recupera con mucha fuerza (más de 1%) y va languideciendo paulatinamente en un goteo continuo para acelerar la caída al final de la sesión y terminar mutando una vela diaria posible de martillo hacia una vela diaria de cuerpo amplio rojo y continuadora de tendencia. Es un modus operandi típico en el que tratan de sumar muchas gacelas en el lado largo. Comienzan pronto poniendo una trampa (bajada rápida para dar la sensación de barato) después le meten un subidón para que las gacelas piquen y se tiren entrando todo el día. Al final de la sesión le pegan el bajadón y aquí no ha pasado nada que no sea "tendencia bajista continua".


----------



## Janus (18 May 2012)

Qué bueno lo que está haciendo en SP. Cuanto más rápido llegue a donde tiene que hacerlo ... más intenso será el rebote y mejores opciones dará. Estamos, ya saben, en los momentos decisivos de la última etapa de la sesión (15 minutos para las 21:00 y 15 minutos para el cierre a las 22:00).


----------



## Janus (18 May 2012)

El rebote del SP cuando llegue ...... muy fácil le puede llevar a 1340. Ese sería un throw back claro.

Una precisión, muchas veces hablamos del escenario probable de caída ahora para en algún momento retomar con fuerza el itinerario alcista de cara a las elecciones. Está muy bien pero no deja de ser un mero escenario especulativo. De momento es bajista. Si rebota hay que entenderlo únicamente como un throw-back y nada más salvo que supere la neck-line y entonces podríamos pensar en el escenario especulativo que decíamos. Miren si queda trabajo por hacer.

Idem para el DAX y en menor medida para el IBEX ya que éste último solo hace lo que hacen los demás pero con un añadido especial de debilidad inversora.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (18 May 2012)

por cierto, el MIB 30 italiano en mínimos históricos, para que nos quejemos del nuestro jejeje


----------



## bertok (18 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> El rebote del SP cuando llegue ...... muy fácil le puede llevar a 1340. Ese sería un throw back claro.
> 
> Una precisión, muchas veces hablamos del escenario probable de caída ahora para en algún momento retomar con fuerza el itinerario alcista de cara a las elecciones. Está muy bien pero no deja de ser un mero escenario especulativo. De momento es bajista. Si rebota hay que entenderlo únicamente como un throw-back y nada más salvo que supere la neck-line y entonces podríamos pensar en el escenario especulativo que decíamos. Miren si queda trabajo por hacer.
> 
> Idem para el DAX y en menor medida para el IBEX ya que éste último solo hace lo que hacen los demás pero con un añadido especial de debilidad inversora.



Janus, el SP tiene el último fibo en 128X :fiufiu:

Nos lo están poniendo a huevo.


----------



## Janus (18 May 2012)

Todo lo tienen milimétricamente medido. El ProShares VIX Short Term está subiendo mucho y con mucho volumen. Había anticipado perfectamente lo que ha ocurrido pero, al menos en mi caso, no pude ponerme largo porque se movía muchisimo en el intradía y los stops los barría salvo que fueran enormes.
Ahora va a encarar los 50 (resistencia formidable) ya que está cotizando al lado de 48. Esto indica que el suelo del SP o el punto de dejar de caer para intentar un rebote está muy cerca. no debería ser más de 15 puntos ..... 1280 voila!

Si rebota, hay que estar atentos a valores como Patriot y Solar ya que vienen con una sobreventa brutal y se pueden marcar un rebote del 30% en cuestión de muy pocos días. Es un deporte de alto riesgo porque implica por definición que los stops tienen que ser bastante amplios o mentales. Cuanto mayor fuera el rebote, más barridas van a hacer en el punto de origen, seguro.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Janus, el SP tiene el último fibo en 128X :fiufiu:
> 
> Nos lo están poniendo a huevo.



y un poco mas pabajo la mm200


----------



## bertok (18 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Todo lo tienen milimétricamente medido. El ProShares VIX Short Term está subiendo mucho y con mucho volumen. Había anticipado perfectamente lo que ha ocurrido pero, al menos en mi caso, no pude ponerme largo porque se movía muchisimo en el intradía y los stops los barría salvo que fueran enormes.
> Ahora va a encarar los 50 (resistencia formidable) ya que está cotizando al lado de 48. Esto indica que el suelo del SP o el punto de dejar de caer para intentar un rebote está muy cerca. no debería ser más de 15 puntos ..... 1280 voila!
> 
> Si rebota, hay que estar atentos a valores como Patriot y Solar ya que vienen con una sobreventa brutal y se pueden marcar un rebote del 30% en cuestión de muy pocos días. Es un deporte de alto riesgo porque implica por definición que los stops tienen que ser bastante amplios o mentales. Cuanto mayor fuera el rebote, más barridas van a hacer en el punto de origen, seguro.



No ajustes tanto, con 1288 nos vale ::


----------



## Janus (18 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Janus, el SP tiene el último fibo en 128X :fiufiu:
> 
> Nos lo están poniendo a huevo.



Es cierto pero hay que ser prudente. Está tan evidente que muchos ven el rebote inminente y por ello son capaces de entrar ahora en 1295. Después lo que ocurre es que se baja el SP hasta 1280 y entran los sudores fríos ..... Hay que esperar hasta los 1280 aprox y no adelantarse.
El SP es un índice que suele llegar hasta donde tiene que llegar .... y los engaños suelen venir porque se pasa de frenada haciendo saltar muchos stops.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 May 2012)

vamos que esa zona esta plagada de soportes , polla-stre diria que es un kursk


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (18 May 2012)

Estoy viendo indicadores mezclados con medias que tb se puede hacer sobre el mismo indicador (lo usual es hacerlo en el RSI, que no lo uso para casi nada, pero para figuras en el propio indicador es muy fiable) y combinándolo con el gráfico del Dax, creo que: como caigamos de los 6100 en caso de no aguantar esa zona de 6300 +-, nos damos la megahostia de las megahostias, por lo que esperemos un rebote temporal en esa zona de 6300 para suavizar la media de 200 antes del super hostiazo alemán cuando rompa el canal y crucen esas medias..


----------



## Pepitoria (18 May 2012)

Venga pepon 

enseña los dientes


----------



## burbubolsa (18 May 2012)

Forex attack...


----------



## muertoviviente (18 May 2012)

el euro se dispara :8:


----------



## Sr. Breve (18 May 2012)

están metiendo dinero a paladas


----------



## Janus (18 May 2012)

Cuidado en el SP, no vaya a ser una trampa.


----------



## Sr. Breve (18 May 2012)

esto tiene que haber sido un movimiento coordinado

alguien controla si han sido los bancos centrales?


----------



## Pepitoria (18 May 2012)

Lo hacen a última hora de la semana

Son unas perras


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (18 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> No ajustes tanto, con 1288 nos vale ::



Bertok, qué tal?? ya le compraste las timofónicas a Alierta jeje (es broma, tiene unas call creo a 12,7 con vencimiento o algo así en junio de 2014 me parece el muy cretino (hoy he podido comprarlas 3 € + barato que el pollo ese y me voy a permitir pasar jeje :, aunque me imagino que recuperará bien de aquella). Yo, hasta que no vea el ibex en los 5400-5600, que lo veré en unos meses, no me monto en nada para cartera (por ahora,a entrar en valores decentes sacudidos con gaps abiertos cercanos y a tomar por culo cuando los cierre) .:


----------



## burbubolsa (18 May 2012)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> esto tiene que haber sido un movimiento coordinado
> 
> alguien controla si han sido los bancos centrales?



No es coordinado, es un dominó. No puedo ver bien quién ha comenzado el jaleo, pero juraría que USDZAR.


----------



## Janus (18 May 2012)

En el euroyen también le han metido tirón. Hay que seguirlo porque puede ser la excusa perfecta.


----------



## burbubolsa (18 May 2012)

EURUSD: View image: Dibujo
De arriba a abajo: XAUUSD XAGUSD USDCZK NYMEX.CL USDZAR EURUSD USDPLN NASDAQ SP500


----------



## Janus (18 May 2012)

Piratón, he comprado 6000 de Patriot a 3,28 con stop en 3,25.


----------



## Pepitoria (18 May 2012)

Las bajadas ya son farolacos


----------



## Sr. Breve (18 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> No es coordinado, es un dominó. No puedo ver bien quién ha comenzado el jaleo, pero juraría que USDZAR.



por ahora ha servido para no perforar los mínimos de hoy, han cambiado la inercia de todo el mercado

veamos si siguen mandando manguerazos de dinero


----------



## Janus (18 May 2012)

Faceoook mirando hacia los 500 millones de acciones negociadas. Ojo que los 38 pueden caer con fuerza .... y después recuperarlos al cierre.
Cuidado con los índices porque puede haber una trampa.


----------



## Sr. Breve (18 May 2012)

otra vez decae el sp500

le meterán de nuevo al alza?


----------



## Janus (18 May 2012)

El SP sigue haciendo su trabajo y se correlaciona o descorrelaciona con el eurodolar según le convenga. Parece que quieren tirarlo y lo terminarán haciendo. De momento, se ha corregido todo el spike y volvemos a mínimos en SP.


----------



## burbubolsa (18 May 2012)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> por ahora ha servido para no perforar los mínimos de hoy, han cambiado la inercia de todo el mercado
> 
> veamos si siguen mandando manguerazos de dinero



Sin duda, por eso lo hacen. Pero no son operaciones a gran escala, QE, ni nada de eso. Son individuos con conocimiento exacto del mercado y que provocan efectos mariposa para sacudir el mercado.


----------



## Janus (18 May 2012)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> otra vez decae el sp500
> 
> le meterán de nuevo al alza?



Puede ser porque algunos valores han vuelto a los mínimos y están marcando nuevas envolventes alcistas.


----------



## Janus (18 May 2012)

Hay algo este fin de semana ante lo que los mercados quieran posicionarse de cara a utilizarlo como excusa?. Alguna noticia programada desde la UE?.


----------



## Janus (18 May 2012)

Vean el SP, cómo lo menean, trampean .... La verdad es que son unos artistas y queda ahí dicho y visto para los que crean que la manipulación se restringue al mundo de los valores bursátiles individuales.


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 May 2012)

Padre, que nos matamos!!!!


----------



## bertok (18 May 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Bertok, qué tal?? ya le compraste las timofónicas a Alierta jeje (es broma, tiene unas call creo a 12,7 con vencimiento o algo así en junio de 2014 me parece el muy cretino (hoy he podido comprarlas 3 € + barato que el pollo ese y me voy a permitir pasar jeje :, aunque me imagino que recuperará bien de aquella). Yo, hasta que no vea el ibex en los 5400-5600, que lo veré en unos meses, no me monto en nada para cartera (por ahora,a entrar en valores decentes sacudidos con gaps abiertos cercanos y a tomar por culo cuando los cierre) .:



Me subiré antes para aprovechar el rebote y soltarlas con jugosas plusvis ::

A meses vista, nos vamos a tomar por culo. Fijo.


----------



## Janus (18 May 2012)

A Facebook le están metiendo presión de ventas. Los 38 aguantan pero ya están muy toqueteados. Lo veo más de cara al cierre que en el intradía.


----------



## Pepe Broz (18 May 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> por cierto, el MIB 30 italiano en mínimos históricos, para que nos quejemos del nuestro jejeje












Comparado con el Ibex


----------



## Sr. Breve (18 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Hay algo este fin de semana ante lo que los mercados quieran posicionarse de cara a utilizarlo como excusa?. Alguna noticia programada desde la UE?.



eso he pensado en cuanto he visto el movimiento

ya nos enteraremos, este finde


----------



## bertok (18 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> A Facebook le están metiendo presión de ventas. Los 38 aguantan pero ya están muy toqueteados. Lo veo más de cara al cierre que en el intradía.



El cuidador velará por ella durante semanas ::

Es perder tiempo y dinero.


----------



## Janus (18 May 2012)

Posible salida fuerte de FSLR. Puede tener un tirón muy relevante asap.


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 May 2012)

Creo que es la segunda que leo esta semana ::

Caixa Bank investiga la fuga de un trabajador con un millón de euros


----------



## burbubolsa (18 May 2012)

A cada sacudida, sacan a un lote de minoristas. Por eso el valor parece cada vez más débil. Sesión asiática.


----------



## Pepitoria (18 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Hay algo este fin de semana ante lo que los mercados quieran posicionarse de cara a utilizarlo como excusa?. Alguna noticia programada desde la UE?.



Hay reunión del G8, con Obama, dra Nein,...la creme de la creme


----------



## Janus (18 May 2012)

Las ordenes de entrada en 38 son más de 100.000. No lo van a dejar ni puntuar por debajo.


----------



## Janus (18 May 2012)

Increible, están cruzando infinitas órdenes entre 38 y 38,01. No hay compras por lo que no supera los 38,01 pero los 38 no caen porque parece que ahí hay demanda infinita.


----------



## Sr. Breve (18 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Increible, están cruzando infinitas órdenes entre 38 y 38,01. No hay compras por lo que no supera los 38,01 pero los 38 no caen porque parece que ahí hay demanda infinita.



cuando ha mencionado lo de "demanda infinita", me viene un nombre a la cabeza:

Astroc


----------



## Janus (18 May 2012)

Vean el gráfico en timeframe de minutos y el volumen. Ventas fuertes sobre los 38 que son capaces se absorber todo lo que le echen.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (18 May 2012)

Visión apocalíptica del ibex (aunque posible jejeje. Ya soltarán toda la mierda real los bancos (hay 2 y no son bankia de los 6 primeros.., que no los recuperan ni con remolcador) y las CCAA jeje). En todo caso, a 5600-5300 si que lo veo seguro.
No hagáis caso, pero nada, para el yalodeciaismo, no queda mal..


----------



## bertok (18 May 2012)

Lo de FB marcará un antes y un después en el reparto de papelotes sin valor.


----------



## Janus (18 May 2012)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> cuando ha mencionado lo de "demanda infinita", me viene un nombre a la cabeza:
> 
> Astroc



Aqui hay millones y millones de posiciones a la compra en 38. Este debut no deberían dejar que se estropee por gente que quiere vender.

Llegará el día que esa demanda desaparezca y después el papelón pase hasta el cuarto de baño.


----------



## Pepitoria (18 May 2012)

De la que me libre...

Walter Energy, Inc.: NYSE:WLT quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## burbubolsa (18 May 2012)

Forex ni se mueve. Puede ser rebote técnico o dinero entrando antes del cierre.


----------



## Janus (18 May 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> De la que me libre...
> 
> Walter Energy, Inc.: NYSE:WLT quotes & news - Google Finance



Dibújalo desde 2004 y verás el margen de caída que tiene. Como el mercado se tuerza un poco ........... los 30 se le quedan cortos.


----------



## Janus (18 May 2012)

Bueno, ya va menguando la demanda pero siguen habiendo 96000 órdenes a la compra.

Edito: baja en segundos a 76000. Lo mismo esto se pone interesante.


----------



## burbubolsa (18 May 2012)

jaja... a cada orden que entra, comprobación de SL...


----------



## Janus (18 May 2012)

La verdad es que los usanos son muy buenos. Han estado durante semanas bajando muy muy poco comparado con el resto de índices ..... y de repente se deja 50 pipos en 4/5 velas. Cara de poker por doquier en muchas esquinas.


----------



## Janus (18 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Posible salida fuerte de FSLR. Puede tener un tirón muy relevante asap.



Vean la vela de las 21:39. Una trampa con volumen en mayúsculas.


----------



## burbubolsa (18 May 2012)

Sp 1292...


----------



## Janus (18 May 2012)

Facebook se está quedando sin posición compradora en 38. Ha bajado a menos de la mitad en 4 minutos.


----------



## locoAC (18 May 2012)

Madre mía los 38.00$ en FB... Ríete tú de Gandalf en Moria. Pero el muro va perdiendo piedras...

¿Hay muchas órdenes de compra en los 37.xx $? Porque si no, la caída el lunes quizás sea güena güena.


----------



## Janus (18 May 2012)

Vamos a ver si pasan de los 600 millones de acciones negociadas, o 1000?.


----------



## Janus (18 May 2012)

locoAC dijo:


> Madre mía los 38.00$ en FB... Ríete tú de Gandalf en Moria. Pero el muro va perdiendo piedras...
> 
> ¿Hay muchas órdenes de compra en los 37.xx $? Porque si no, la caída el lunes quizás sea güena güena.



Últimos minutos de cara al cierre ... y han aparecido centenares de millones de euros comprando a mercado.


----------



## Janus (18 May 2012)

Bueno amigos, dejo de mirar todo lo que miraba y me centro en el último minuto de Facebook. Esto no se ve todos los días ni todos los años.


----------



## I.kant III (18 May 2012)

Facebook, fracaso absoluto en el primer día. Ahora eso sí calculo un rebote a lo largo de la semana, quizá si llega a caer por debajo de los 38$.

La mayoría de pequeños inversores han perdido pasta.


----------



## burbubolsa (18 May 2012)

Final de partido y EURUSD al alza.


----------



## bertok (18 May 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Visión apocalíptica del ibex (aunque posible jejeje. Ya soltarán toda la mierda real los bancos (hay 2 y no son bankia de los 6 primeros.., que no los recuperan ni con remolcador) y las CCAA jeje). En todo caso, a 5600-5300 si que lo veo seguro.
> No hagáis caso, pero nada, para el yalodeciaismo, no queda mal..



Para nada descartable.

Un buen amigo y posible el mejor trader que he conocido nunca me ha insistido en varias ocasiones en que a SAN lo veré en 1,X leuros / acción. :8:


----------



## muertoviviente (18 May 2012)

eurodolar disparao , a por los 1,28 :8:


----------



## burbubolsa (18 May 2012)

I.kant III dijo:


> La mayoría de pequeños inversores han perdido pasta.



Los minoristas pierden, pero los que ya tenían de partida han ganado. La conclusión es que esta burbuja va a gestarse en el secundario. Todas las OPV van a ser como esta o peor.


----------



## Sr. Breve (18 May 2012)

entrando dinero de nuevo

la semana que viene veremos en que queda todo este circo del FB


----------



## bertok (18 May 2012)

I.kant III dijo:


> Facebook, fracaso absoluto en el primer día. Ahora eso sí calculo un rebote a lo largo de la semana, quizá si llega a caer por debajo de los 38$.
> 
> La mayoría de pequeños inversores han perdido pasta.



Objetivo cumplido :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

No me dan ninguna pena, hay que ser pardillo coño.


----------



## burbubolsa (18 May 2012)

USDPLN liderando el forex. 1280 puede estar muy interesante, porque habrá movimiento arriba o abajo desde ahí. No me queda un duro de margen; si no, entraba.


----------



## Pepitoria (18 May 2012)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> entrando dinero de nuevo
> 
> la semana que viene veremos en que queda todo este circo del FB



Le han metido lo indicente,

La semana que viene veremos donde nos llevan


----------



## Independentista_vasco (18 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> eurodolar disparao , a por los 1,28 :8:



¿Sería conveniente atizarle de nuevo cuando alcance la alcista?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (18 May 2012)

Déficit falseado de nuevo por Madrid, se puede ir al 8,8%


----------



## Janus (18 May 2012)

Cierre de fontanero. Lo han clavado en el mínimo mínimo. El SP quizá el índice más intervenido del mundo. Tiene una parte buena, que solo --y es difícil-- hay que estar en la línea de los leoncios.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 May 2012)

Independentista_vasco dijo:


> ¿Sería conveniente atizarle de nuevo cuando alcance la alcista?



creo que la pueden llevar ahi , al final cogiste las plusvis ? ienso:


----------



## Janus (18 May 2012)

*Nueva mentira a la española. Eso sí que es generar confianza.*

Madrid, CyL y Valencia cerraron 2011 con un déficit superior al anunciado - elEconomista.es

*Nos ponemos chulitos ahora que están en ciernes valorar la expropiacion. Verán lo que tardan en ir detrás las amenazas sobre bancos y telcos españolas en Argentina.
*
Repsol suspende el suministro de gas natural licuado a Argentina - 20minutos.es

*Tiene cojones la cosa. ZijoPuta rappeliano.
*
Vozpópuli - Zapatero opina que España será intervenida en junio y lo achaca a la mala gestión de la crisis por parte del Gobierno de Rajoy

*La estrategia española para acabar la crisis .... pero el "pero" es que la salida es por la parte de abajo.*

El Peor Enemigo de España... | @XSalaimartin Blog

*El nigger da lecciones ... pero por detrás tiene a Hedge Funds, agencias de rating y economistas tratando de destrozar Europa en pos de la supremacía del dolar.*

Obama presiona a Europa para que se centre en el crecimiento - elEconomista.es


----------



## muertoviviente (18 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Cierre de fontanero. Lo han clavado en el mínimo mínimo. El SP quizá el índice más intervenido del mundo. Tiene una parte buena, que solo --y es difícil-- hay que estar en la línea de los leoncios.



es que me entra la risa porque este grafico lleva ya un tiempo colgado 



una pregunta ¿ ve el HCH ? :rolleye:


----------



## Independentista_vasco (18 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> creo que la pueden llevar ahi , al final cogiste las plusvis ? ienso:



Sí, por eso lo digo, porque ya he cerrado todas las posiciones... y casi que me fastidia no estar corto el fin de semana en algo relacionado con Europa... porque en cualquier momento se produce una 'sorpresa'...

Gracias públicas por sus recomendaciones, han sido certeras... y lucrativas! :baba:


----------



## muertoviviente (18 May 2012)

Independentista_vasco dijo:


> Sí, por eso lo digo, porque ya he cerrado todas las posiciones... y casi que me fastidia no estar corto el fin de semana en algo relacionado con Europa... porque en cualquier momento se produce una 'sorpresa'...
> 
> Gracias públicas por sus recomendaciones, han sido certeras... y lucrativas! :baba:



De nada compañero 

lo suyo es ir a lo seguro , asi que toca esperar a que alivie la sobreventa y cargar cortos en la alcista perdida que a ojimetro se vera reforzada por el central de bollinger ienso:


----------



## Janus (18 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> es que me entra la risa porque este grafico lleva ya un tiempo colgado
> 
> 
> 
> una pregunta ¿ ve el HCH ? :rolleye:



One: Llevo tiempo diciendo que el target es 1280.
Two: Llevo tiempo diciendo que el rebote subirá bastante arriba porque tendría que irse a la neck-line. Primer nivel target: 1340 y segundo nivel target: 1380.
Three: Estamos hablando de que lo han dejado justo en el mínimo de hoy. Eso no es necesario para que siga siendo bajista.

one, two, three ..... ya verás que peponazo le van a meter. Esto que sucede en el SP no es más, a día de hoy, que una corrección en una gran tendencia alcista. No hay tendencia bajista secular por mucho que tengamos la sensación "fin del mundo" porque el IBEX no para de mediatizar el día a día de algunos que leen mucho.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Piratón, he comprado 6000 de Patriot a 3,28 con stop en 3,25.



Luckeando?????


Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Visión apocalíptica del ibex (aunque posible jejeje. Ya soltarán toda la mierda real los bancos (hay 2 y no son bankia de los 6 primeros.., que no los recuperan ni con remolcador) y las CCAA jeje). En todo caso, a 5600-5300 si que lo veo seguro.
> No hagáis caso, pero nada, para el yalodeciaismo, no queda mal..



Mapunto al siyalodeciayoismo!!!


----------



## bertok (18 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> One: Llevo tiempo diciendo que el target es 1280.
> Two: Llevo tiempo diciendo que el rebote subirá bastante arriba porque tendría que irse a la neck-line. Primer nivel target: 1340 y segundo nivel target: 1380.
> Three: Estamos hablando de que lo han dejado justo en el mínimo de hoy. Eso no es necesario para que siga siendo bajista.
> 
> one, two, three ..... ya verás que peponazo le van a meter. Esto que sucede en el SP no es más, a día de hoy, que una corrección en una gran tendencia alcista. No hay tendencia bajista secular por mucho que tengamos la sensación "fin del mundo" porque el IBEX no para de mediatizar el día a día de algunos que leen mucho.



Janus, como el SP pierda los 128X (último fibo de la subida), cosa que dudo, a MV le vas a tener que rendir pleitesía durante un tiempo :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (18 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Janus, como el SP pierda los 128X (último fibo de la subida), cosa que dudo, a MV le vas a tener que rendir pleitesía durante un tiempo :XX::XX::XX:



dudo que los pierda , esta reforzado por la mm200 los indicadores estan en diario requetevendidos y konkorde detecta musha gacela vendiendo .

pd el objetivo del HCH son los 1290


----------



## muertoviviente (18 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> One: Llevo tiempo diciendo que el target es 1280.
> Two: Llevo tiempo diciendo que el rebote subirá bastante arriba porque tendría que irse a la neck-line. Primer nivel target: 1340 y segundo nivel target: 1380.
> Three: Estamos hablando de que lo han dejado justo en el mínimo de hoy. Eso no es necesario para que siga siendo bajista.
> 
> one, two, three ..... ya verás que peponazo le van a meter. Esto que sucede en el SP no es más, a día de hoy, que una corrección en una gran tendencia alcista. No hay tendencia bajista secular por mucho que tengamos la sensación "fin del mundo" porque el IBEX no para de mediatizar el día a día de algunos que leen mucho.



si nos ponemos yalodeciistas , servidor lo que leia es 1370 y 1340 :rolleye:

MV si que vio hace musho el HCH y su objetivo


----------



## Arminio_borrado (18 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Para nada descartable.
> 
> Un buen amigo y posible el mejor trader que he conocido nunca me ha insistido en varias ocasiones en que a SAN lo veré en 1,X leuros / acción. :8:



Curioso. A mi alguien que sabe bastante de esto, me ha dicho que o mucho cambia esto, o veremos al SAN entre los 2 - 2,20 euros.

Y yo que pensaba que se había pasado 3 pueblos ::.


----------



## gamba (18 May 2012)

Impresionante el chart de Feisbuk


----------



## Janus (18 May 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Luckeando?????
> 
> 
> Mapunto al siyalodeciayoismo!!!



Stop muy ajustado por r/r muy favorable. Detalles positivos en algunos pasajes del intradía. Al estar muy justo, me pulirán el SL y me llevarán 150 euros pero es una operación bien hecha.


----------



## Janus (18 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> dudo que los pierda , esta reforzado por la mm200 los indicadores estan en diario requetevendidos y konkorde detecta musha gacela vendiendo .
> 
> pd el objetivo del HCH son los 1290



Cuando eso suceda (nada impide un SP por debajo de 1200 sin que deje de ser alcista en el largo plazo) se habrá puesto largo y corto unas veces.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 May 2012)

Fíjense en Morgan Stanley....

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/297741-habeis-visto-ibex-35-abril-2012-mes-de-pandoro-63.html#post6095788

A veces soy de un Lerdo....







De las caterpillar ni hablo ya....


----------



## Claca (18 May 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Luckeando?????
> 
> 
> Mapunto al siyalodeciayoismo!!!



Esos gráficos han adquirido un nivel impresionante, Guybrush :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso:


----------



## Claca (18 May 2012)

DOW JONES:







Sigue bajista sin haber alcanzado los objetivos, por lo que le queda todavía caída. Por ahora atendiendo a lo que hay en el gráfico no nos podemos plantear grandes guanazos, simplemente el giro no tiene la suficiente entidad. En un futuro esto podría cambiar, pero en estos momentos el alcance de la corrección debe hacernos pensar en los 12.100 apróximadamente, sin aventurarnos a nada más hasta que se alcancen.


----------



## Durmiente (18 May 2012)

Hollande pide que los bancos españoles se recapitalicen con fondos europeos

Reuters | Washington
Actualizado viernes 18/05/2012 22:05 horas

Disminuye el tamaño del texto
Aumenta el tamaño del texto

Comentarios 5

El presidente francés Francois Hollande ha señalado que los bancos españoles deberían ser recapitalizados por los fondos de rescate europeos. Según el nuevo presidente galo, Europa tiene que hacer todo lo posible para hacer que Grecia se mantenga dentro de la zona euro.

Hollande afirmó en Washington, donde asiste a la cumbre del G-8, que "es deseable" que los bancos españoles se recapitalicen, y añadió que esto "se puede hacer usando los mecanismos de solidaridad europeos".

Hollande pide que los bancos espaoles se recapitalicen con fondos europeos | elmundo.es


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 May 2012)

Videos con los que me parto el pecho de risa:

Este es bertok de joven 
[YOUTUBE]HNqcEDDQ97c[/YOUTUBE]
Y este es señor Pollastre,que en seville hay musho cani...

[YOUTUBE]h6k5qbt72Os[/YOUTUBE]


Este chaval es un crack!


Ahh! Claca, _tutto imparatto qui _


----------



## Gorki (18 May 2012)

gamba dijo:


> Impresionante el chart de Feisbuk



Y bandazos del final y la subasta? . Con un volumen de 483,321,877 lo han llevado de de 38 a 42 y luego de vuelta a 38. Menuda banda!:XX:


----------



## Claca (18 May 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Fíjense en Morgan Stanley....
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/297741-habeis-visto-ibex-35-abril-2012-mes-de-pandoro-63.html#post6095788
> 
> ...



Estos son los giros buenos y los que hay que pillar cuando se detectan. Muchas veces nos obsesionamos en encontrar _el punto_ a valores laterales o de difícil interpretación y los que están claros los ignoramos porque no nos gustan las letras que tienen en el ticker; nada tiene menos sentido en este mundo que entrar en el "SAN" porque es el "SAN".


----------



## Arminio_borrado (18 May 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Videos con los que me parto el pecho de risa:
> 
> Y este es señor Pollastre,que en seville hay musho cani...
> 
> ...



Hasta ahora tenía al Tito MC como el cantante con más arte de Sevilla, pero ya ha sido superado.

Este tío es grandioso, espectacular, sublime :Aplauso::Aplauso:. No tengo palabras.

Os dejo al tito mc para el que quiera comparar.

[YOUTUBE]C8-wSs0aSwY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Hellion (18 May 2012)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> cuando ha mencionado lo de "demanda infinita", me viene un nombre a la cabeza:
> 
> Astroc



Pues a mí me ha venido a la cabeza esto, que merece más la pena. Una de esas cosas que se encuentra en youtube y que supera el original

Billy Corgham, Demo de Infinite Sadness

[YOUTUBE]4p4UML8qJNc[/YOUTUBE]

Y ya puestos, la que me ha cantado pandoro cuando he recapacitado sobre el daño que me están haciendo las BME a 19:94

[YOUTUBE]JRkFbgEbjWg[/YOUTUBE]

Espero que las aprecien, porque superan con mucho al original. A mí por lo menos, después de la visita de pandoro, me caen lagrimones por la mejilla. 

Me ha llegado al alma eso de 
"I can make your money double or I can make you lose your shirt"

Aunque igual no es por la canción. ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 May 2012)

Tito Mc es un clasicazo!


----------



## The Hellion (18 May 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Hasta ahora tenía al Tito MC como el cantante con más arte de Sevilla, pero ya ha sido superado.
> 
> Este tío es grandioso, espectacular, sublime :Aplauso::Aplauso:. No tengo palabras.
> 
> ...



Ah, bueno, si hablamos de Tito MC y su colega el de rojo, solo cabe decir una cosa


----------



## vmmp29 (19 May 2012)

Lo de FB sido increible 440millones de acciones unos 17000m$ una acción frente a nuestro Ibex, han movido 5 veces más, han demostrado que son los putos amos del mundo


----------



## pollastre (19 May 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Y este es señor Pollastre,que en seville hay musho cani...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]h6k5qbt72Os[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Me cago en....

Puto pirata garrapata.... :XX::XX:

Pero si es que lo peor es que.. he visto el vídeo completo ::

Y encima, a plena satisfacción. Me he descojonao ::::

Yo soy cani, canicanicani
No me tires más del moño
que me va acomé el ... noooo....

joder, voy a por otra óptimo


----------



## pollastre (19 May 2012)

Pero... 

pero... pero.... pero qué mierda es esto, joder :XX::XX::XX:

otro vídeo que me he visto entero.... 




Arminio dijo:


> Hasta ahora tenía al Tito MC como el cantante con más arte de Sevilla, pero ya ha sido superado.
> 
> Este tío es grandioso, espectacular, sublime :Aplauso::Aplauso:. No tengo palabras.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 May 2012)

Sr. Pollastre, €$ qu€ el chaval €$€ €$ mu grand€! (vea los otros videos [el del rapero mc revolver me da algo cada vez que lo escucho])

No habia vi$to a tito Mc????


----------



## pollastre (19 May 2012)

Honestamente, hasta ahora no lo tenía en mi queue de prioridades.... if you understand me :XX:


Hoyga, qué hacemos ? ponemos un bluray, o qué....


----------



## Ajetreo (19 May 2012)

Ja ja ja , el Heraldo informa que tenemos parte en el éxito del FB


El oscense que est detrs de Mark Zuckerberg | Heraldo.es


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 May 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Honestamente, hasta ahora no lo tenía en mi queue de prioridades.... if you understand me :XX:
> 
> 
> Hoyga, qué hacemos ? ponemos un bluray, o qué....



Pues MZMM, que quiere que le diga. De la igual manera que está al pie del cañon en algos y alguis, debe tomar más a menudo el pulso cultural de esa su ciudad. Imagine que un día le pide uno de sus vástagos 50€ que va a ir a un concierto de tito MC. Ha de estar usted preparado para el pullback del billetito....


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 May 2012)

Señores, la 1 y estoy seco..... podrían ser buenos anfitriones y servir una copita


----------



## Ajetreo (19 May 2012)

Gurusblog


*J.P.Morgan y la ballena londinense*



Me ha parecido interesante aunque ustedes probablemente ya conocieran el asunto


----------



## pollastre (19 May 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Señores, la 1 y estoy seco..... podrían ser buenos anfitriones y servir una copita



No quiero tirar de bulldog gin, porque entonces me acuesto a las 4...

intento sobrevivir con otra óptimo...


----------



## tarrito (19 May 2012)

Señores como veo que esto se parece a la noche en blanco cultural 8: ... les dejo mi aportación, con cariño y tal

[YOUTUBE]VXSI0rgs-tY[/YOUTUBE]

::


----------



## Ajetreo (19 May 2012)

A la vista de los gustos musicales deduzco que de secos nada, están todos beodos perdidos


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 May 2012)

Es M.V.!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Janus (19 May 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> No quiero tirar de bulldog gin, porque entonces me acuesto a las 4...
> 
> intento sobrevivir con otra óptimo...



Beba agua y entonces la sobriedad hará que se acueste al amanecer. Aproveche para analizar y definir estrategias .... viene un momento apasionante en la inversión. De esos que estirará la diferencia entre los ganadores y los perdedores. Usted tiene muchos vicios caros y una pléyade tecnológica que mantener por lo que más le vale estar en el primer grupo.


----------



## Xof Dub (19 May 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Este mediodía he visto el telediario y han hablado de Bankia, me he quedado totalmente flipado con las toneladas de auténtica *desinformación* que han echado en menos de 10 minutos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aunque ya no son horas, a mi tb me ha dejado estupefacto escuchar la sarta de troleos que iba soltando Ana Blanco... se podría resumir en un ¡qué me las quitan de las manos hoyga!

Por cierto, acabo de terminar 'Dune' (pschee :fiufiu, mientras 'WW Z' mucho mejor de lo que esperaba (de bolsa naida de naida...pero el nivel de lecturas es certificable)


----------



## faraico (19 May 2012)

Aprovecho para saludar.

Y ya que estamos en materia, les dejo un video muy bueno, con el que mis amigos y yo nos hemos reido mucho, cuanto más tajao va uno más se ríe recordándolo.

Imagino lo habrán visto ya que fue un viral que llegó a mucha gente...pero si no es así, disfrútenlo!! Especial sevillanos, no se me enfaden

Y bertok, da la orden ya, cohone, mi arma!!:XX:

Edito para decir que hay que verlo con atención, hay detalles que valen oro:Aplauso:

[YOUTUBE]kyxjboYHvM8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## atman (19 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Para nada descartable.
> 
> Un buen amigo y posible el mejor trader que he conocido nunca me ha insistido en varias ocasiones en que a SAN lo veré en 1,X leuros / acción. :8:



Jooooder.... y me llamaban loco a mí cuando lo pintaba a 3...


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 May 2012)

Con balances buenos en las manos las acciones del SAN tienen el mismo valor que las de BKIA.

Que les vaya bien la noche, no digan que no a las 12 a una a la que dirían que sí a las 2 y por la que pagarían a las 6 ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 May 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Hoy no hay historia del Sr. Chinito?
> 
> Es viernes, no?
> 
> (Yo ya lo dudo, llevo de celebración desde ayer... creo)



Corria el año 2000 o uno anterior, ese dato no es importante. Vino un cliente cabreado, lo que no es noticia, los clientes siempre que venian despues de comprar el coche, venian cabreaos porque algo ia mal, cuando las cosas van bien no se pasan a darte las gracias o una propinilla, que ijoputas. Yo siempre les decia que eran unos manazas de campeonato, pero de esos que en un concurso de manazas les harian la prueba de antidoping, que romper un bmw gasolina de 6 cilindros habia que ser no manazas, lo siguiente violaordecabras. 

Bien este señor Rico Asqueroso, no se llamaba si en la vida real, pero era como le llamabamos en el sap de bmw, era un protesto de tomo y lomo, la cosa mas pesa que mep pusto a la cara, lo recuerod y prefiero a mi mujer fijense lo que les digo.

Bien no se porque soplapollez entro, pero eran ya unas 10 intervenciones, y claro o bmw era muy malo, que no, o nosotros eramos muy malos arreglando alguna cosa, que era posible, pero si algo me ha enseñado la vida es a culpar siempre a los demas y decir que haces las cosas bien, si quieres subir en una empresa es asi, no hay otra manera que no sea esa o comenzar a practicar felaciones, yo elegi la primera, pero les dejo a ustedes que decidan.

Total que el hombre decia que el reprissssssssss, siempre dicen esta palabra los asaltacabras con muchas eses, reprissssssssss, del coche era bajo. Yo maqeuaba muerta cuando me lo decian. Claro le enchufamos la maquina y todo correcto, y el del taller me dice que el hombre estaba muy pesado que el coche estaba mal, se pensaria que eramos el corte ingles y devolviamos el dinero. Asi que tuve que entrar con mis dotes de ejecutivo vendedor de crecepelos en estado puro con ese punto mio de pacificador.

-A ver que ostias quieres ya me cago en la virgen, que el coche esta bien segun la puta maquina, paga 45.000 pts y llevate el coche.

Pues tambien se ve que le sento mal al hombre esto, ya me diras porque? pero en este mundo hay gente asi.

-La hoja de reclamaciones, quiero un perito que me verifique la potencia del motor.

-Me cago en la hostia que me pario, y le entregue el papel que decia que su motor tenia los cv que decia el fabricante.

-Claro mira mira, ahi pone 146 cv cuando este coche deberia tener 212, esta mal, me habeis engañado.

-::, señor su coche tiene 146 cv porque tiene que tener 146 cv.

-Pero entonces en el pack m no me habeis metido el motor o que?

-::

-Yo pague un pack m y queir el motor del m.

-Pero que tonterias me estas diciendo, me estas haciendo tonto o que? que el pack m es estetico desgraciado que nunca nadie te ha podido decir que tambien te ponian el motor. Pero usted eso no lo sabe o que?

-Como? ahora mismo cojo y denuncio a bmw y este concesionario que me han timado.

Pasaron los dias y el tio se presenta con abogados, diciendo que si, que le habiamos engañado, que el firmo creyendo que el pack m incluia el motor, como en el catalogo ponia y otros, entre esos y otros, el se pensaba que era el motor.

-No señor no, en y otros, se refiere a elementos embellecedores, como la somanta palos que te vas a llevar como no retires la denuncia.

Si, esa es otra cosa buena de un ejecutivo vendedor de crecepelos, siempre tiene que tener en su mejor arma la palabra, el dialogo, la tolerancia y el respeto, pero guardadas.

Nada, al final todo se resolvio bien, alguna que otra denuncia por aqui y por alla, pero eran otros tiempos, antes de la burbuja inmobiliaria y su destape, los juzgados de malaga sin delitos de cohechos y malversacion pues no tenian trabajo, y si de mientras con esto iban tirando, pues me alegro. Yo por España lo que hiciera falta.

A su salud señor, me vuelvo a la botella que ahora es mi mejor amiga.


----------



## Adriangtir (19 May 2012)

Jrande chinito!

Ahora a dormir que no son horas, déjenos a los jóvenes cuidar de la (las a estas alturas) botellas...


----------



## Diegol07 (19 May 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Corria el año 2000 o uno anterior, ese dato no es importante. Vino un cliente cabreado, lo que no es noticia, los clientes siempre que venian despues de comprar el coche, venian cabreaos porque algo ia mal, cuando las cosas van bien no se pasan a darte las gracias o una propinilla, que ijoputas. Yo siempre les decia que eran unos manazas de campeonato, pero de esos que en un concurso de manazas les harian la prueba de antidoping, que romper un bmw gasolina de 6 cilindros habia que ser no manazas, lo siguiente violaordecabras.
> 
> Bien este señor Rico Asqueroso, no se llamaba si en la vida real, pero era como le llamabamos en el sap de bmw, era un protesto de tomo y lomo, la cosa mas pesa que mep pusto a la cara, lo recuerod y prefiero a mi mujer fijense lo que les digo.
> 
> ...



Nunca me voy a olvidar de la historia del Gitano que rayo el BMW y dijo "pue ete ahora pa mi" 
Lo que me rei el dia que la conto :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Janus (19 May 2012)

Schäuble: "Los mercados financieros se calmarán dentro de uno o dos años" - elEconomista.es

Este señor es un hacha. Viene a decir más o menos que los mercados dejarán de bajar cuando finalice el ciclo bajista. La verdad es que estamos llenos de listos.

Suena como favorito para ser el próximo Presidente del Eurogrupo. Vamos arreglados porque este sí que es un auténtico HDLGP.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (19 May 2012)

3 objetivos técnicos inquietantes..















Pues nada, a ver qué ocurre


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 May 2012)

Gracias ANHQV, el triángulo del POP clarísimo. Cuando ves el dibujo tan definido, te preguntas porque no has entrado :S


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (19 May 2012)

El continuo tampoco está para echar cohetes, 2 ejemplos:
Curiosidad: miremos donde se ha frenado Amper (atentos a esos fibos para entrar o salir)





Y el canal bajista de Zeltia y que continuará bajsta..


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (19 May 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Gracias ANHQV, el triángulo del POP clarísimo. Cuando ves el dibujo tan definido, te preguntas porque no has entrado :S



no creo que dejen entrar, no sé si en interdin podrás meter cortos (antes podías, y en Sacyr y en Abengoa..), pero por lo que he visto en mis plataformas de pasatiempo, no.


----------



## Durmiente (19 May 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> no creo que dejen entrar, no sé si en interdin podrás meter cortos (antes podías, y en Sacyr y en Abengoa..), pero por lo que he visto en mis plataformas de pasatiempo, no.



Te pedía por MP que si podías colgar algo de BBVA (creo que lo colgaste hace poco, pero no lo encuentro...) Gracias.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (19 May 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Gracias ANHQV, el triángulo del POP clarísimo. Cuando ves el dibujo tan definido, te preguntas porque no has entrado :S



Oye, eras tú quién se iba a las Vegas?? qué tal por allí?


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 May 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Oye, eras tú quién se iba a las Vegas?? qué tal por allí?



Sí, regresé el lunes. Un viaje muy chulo. Las Vegas me gustó mucho, iba un poco reticente, pero entre los casinos que son espectaculares y las señoritas que puedes ver por toda la ciudad con ganas de fiesta, me hicieron tener una opinión muy positiva. Por suerte pude combinar parques nacionales con ciudades, el Grand Canyon es increíble, lástima que no pude llegar hasta Monument Valley. En resumen un viaje totalmente recomendable.


----------



## Janus (19 May 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> 3 objetivos técnicos inquietantes..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Abengoa va camino a estar por debajo de los 5 euros por acción, muy probable.

Tanto Abengoa como Sacyr han basado su crecimiento en deuda, exclusivamente .... y vamos a un mundo donde posiblemente la deuda dejará de ser algo posible y viable. Estos dos valores seguramente no vuelvan a ver sus máximos en la vida, descontando inflación.

Respecto al Popular, la banca no volverá a ser igual ya que su negocio va a cambiar. Otro que tampoco posiblemente volverá a ver máximos en la vida.

Los tres parecen baratos, muy baratos, si nos atenemos a que en el pasado estuvieron a precios mucho más altos. Sin embargo, puede ser que estén muy caros conforme a cómo va a ser el futuro.

Generalmente, el 99% de las veces en bolsa los valores suelen recuperar .... excepto la vez que no recuperan. Una sola vez que se falle y te cojan en el escenario de ese 1% que nunca se recupera ..... es suficiente para anular al inversor. Esa es la gran ventaja que proporciona un stop loss.


----------



## Janus (19 May 2012)

Merkel: "La consolidación fiscal y los impulsos al crecimiento deben ir juntos"

Vaya frase tan hueca de acciones respecto a la realidad de lo que hacen. A mí, y viniendo de ella, solo me sugiere:

La - Determinante artículo
Consolidación - Sustantivo
Fiscal - Adjetivo de grado positivo
Y - Conjunción
Los - Determinante artículo
Impulsos - Sustantivo
Al - Preposición
Crecimiento - Sustantivo
Deben - Presente del modo indicativo
Ir - Infinitivo
......

Esta tía se está riendo del personal. No sé como ni siquiera se intenta acojonarla. Está claro que Alemania sin el resto, no puede ser la Alemania que quieren ser. Hay que aprovecharla porque quieran o no, todos los demás somos sus clientes .... y ya saben que al cliente siempre se le hace caso porque si no te abandona yéndose a otros mercados.

A mí se me ocurre que la libertad de uno acaba en donde comienza la del otro. Pero hay que hacerlo, decirlo es muy sencillo. Igual que la frase "no robaré y respetaré la propiedad del otro".

A esta tía, al inválido y a los halcones del Bundesbank habría que echarlos a la puta calle. Han sembrado miseria, se puede entender por su propio interés (los alemanes son egoístas e imperialistas hasta decir basta) pero es de zoquetes que el tema de Grecia se les haya escapado de las manos y hayan convertido un problemita en algo realmente grave para el conjunto global de la eurozona. Los americanos tienen que estar descojonándose de esa ineptitud. Mucho no tienen que esforzarse en cargase el euro para que no compita con el dolar. Vale con que estos inútiles sigan por ahí mandando y bobernando.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (19 May 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> Te pedía por MP que si podías colgar algo de BBVA (creo que lo colgaste hace poco, pero no lo encuentro...) Gracias.



tengo que salir, dentro de un rato te lo pongo.


----------



## ponzi (19 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Abengoa va camino a estar por debajo de los 5 euros por acción, muy probable.
> 
> Tanto Abengoa como Sacyr han basado su crecimiento en deuda, exclusivamente .... y vamos a un mundo donde posiblemente la deuda dejará de ser algo posible y viable. Estos dos valores seguramente no vuelvan a ver sus máximos en la vida, descontando inflación.
> 
> ...



A veces lo barato sale caro y quien mucho corre a veces se estrella.Que sabios son los refraneros de nuestros abuelos. Si esta sociedad se preocupase mas en tratarles como se merecen y no dejarles apartados la crisis hace mucho que hubiese pasado.


----------



## burbubolsa (19 May 2012)

Me acabo de enterar que Telefónica se ha metido largo en Facebook, big time. Para que hagan correlaciones...


----------



## vmmp29 (19 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Merkel: "La consolidación fiscal y los impulsos al crecimiento deben ir juntos"
> 
> Vaya frase tan hueca de acciones respecto a la realidad de lo que hacen. A mí, y viniendo de ella, solo me sugiere:
> 
> ...



bueno , 2 opciones amí entender:
persiguen esclavos, estos serán sumisos, para más inri, ellos se lo buscaron, peleando o compitiendo por ello (hay que ser berzotas), dicho esto orefiero ser aleman a español

2_ no es la Unión Europea, es la liga de Naciones si fuera una Unión real o hubiese una burbuja financiera en la propia Alemania o su zona "blue banana" se hubiese hecho todo lo necesario para pararla, aquí se hicieron "diferencias"

dicho esto hay que decir que estan resolviendo sus problemas cosa que nosotros hacemos pero al contrario


----------



## burbubolsa (19 May 2012)

Sobre geopolítica, España ya no pinta nada, y no merece la pena opinar sobre el papel que pueda tener en €pa. El único actor que está entre dos aguas parece ser Francia, y no se siente incómodo en el papel de salvador del sur endeudado. Yo siempre he pensado que Irlanda y su potente industria TI los salvarían tarde o temprano, pero los alemanes ya los consideran cadáver, lo mismo que los británicos, que una vez se disparen los problemas escoceses, también comenzarán a hacer aguas. Lo de Gibraltar puede ser un preludio, porque ya está bien de feo el romper unilateralmente un acuerdo de pesca, menuda ridiculez, en año olímpico, y encima invocar a la Navy, primera vez que se moviliza contra España desde Trafalgar. Es un capote rojo, y yo no entraría al trapo. Que disparen primero, que se monten su Pearl Harbour, y luego que la legalidad internacional decida. España está mal, pero no tan mal como para sacrificarla a los ingleses, porque hay otras partes con más intereses en nuestro país, y no van a permitirse demorar sus cobros por un incidente con terceros. Nos apoyarán, y con más razón si así les adeudamos más. Lo de actuar por cuenta propia, de espaldas a €pa, es quedarse a solas frente a uno de los aceros más fríos y afilados de la escena político-militar. Los problemas británicos saldrán a la luz cuando finalice el gasto público, su déficit esté disparado, los ingresos olímpicos agotados, y los escoceses en plena campaña por su independencia petrolera.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (19 May 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> Te pedía por MP que si podías colgar algo de BBVA (creo que lo colgaste hace poco, pero no lo encuentro...) Gracias.








Bbva, esto es lo que veo, no se librará de la quema pero está mejor que otros por AT, si pierde los 4,65-4,70, yo vendería, activaría otro impulso y buscaría el apoyo en el canal.
Todo esto lo analizan de maravilla Claca y Guybrush_Threepwood. Consulta con ellos pq te pueden dar un mejor diagnóstico.


----------



## Sir_Wallace (19 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Merkel: "La consolidación fiscal y los impulsos al crecimiento deben ir juntos"
> 
> Vaya frase tan hueca de acciones respecto a la realidad de lo que hacen. A mí, y viniendo de ella, solo me sugiere:
> 
> ...



Esperemos que Alemania acierte, porque no es posible hacerles cambiar de opinión, -salvo arrasandolos- solo hay que ver su historia del siglo XX. Muy recomendable este libro . Un ejemplo de su actitud es lo que paso en la WWI, cuando, firmaron la paz con Rusia en Brest-Litov en 1918, y en vez de llevar las divisiones que ya no necesitaban en el frente del este al del oeste -y así separar a franceses y britanicos antes de que USA movilizara sus tropas- se dedicó a avanzar sus tropas por una rusia en colapso. Hasta que los anglos les dieron en el oeste, claro.


----------



## Janus (19 May 2012)

Salida de Facebook a bolsa.

Ante estaba comiendo y en el telediario salió la imagen como celebraban Mark y sus compis la salida a bolsa. A mí personalmente me hace sentir envidia sana. Todos jóvenes y realmente orgullos de lo que han conseguido. Dicen que el objetivo no es cotizar si no hacer un mundo mejor, más abierto y más conectado. Sea verdad o medio verdad, son palabras que un castuzo español no es capaz de decir. Es imposible para con su genética. Piensen en los presidentes de todas las empresas del IBEX 36 e imaginen que dicen esas palabras. Florentino, Alierta, Botín ..... es imposible. Ni lo creen ni son capaces de decirlo porque en el fondo son palabras que atentan a su propia naturaleza y a lo que llevan haciendo durante toda la vida.
El negocio de Facebook es el que es y es seguro que vendrán otros modelos de negocio que le harán quebrar ..... pero no viven de engañar a nadie y mucho menos de cobrar por servicios deficientes, de ganar concursos en pliegos públicos amañados, de facturar por servicios inexistentes, .....

Quiero también compartir una noticia que me comenta un amigo esta misma mañana. Se trata de una empresa constructora cotizada en el IBEX 35. De esas que están cayendo a plomo (ya pueden descartar Ferrovial pero no voy a dar más pistas). Resulta que tienen externalizado el servicio de mantenimiento de la infraestructura tecnológica del área informática. Algo así como que un tercero les pone el HW y el SW base, lo administra ..... Para hacer esa actividad también están apoyándose en contratas especialistas en estos servicios.
Para ahorrar (gastarse menos dinero) lo que van a hacer es dejar de subcontratar muchas actividades y hacerlo internamente. Para ello van a contratar a decenas de ingenieros de caminos y minas .... y les van a dar un cursillo de informática para que aprendan. Evidentemente, el sueldo de estos ingenieros será de unos 800 euros mensuales.

Y digo yo, los ingenieros de caminos son para hacer puentes .... o lo que les apetezca pero desde luego no creo que les mole mucho cobrar 800 euros por estar cambiando discos, latiguillos .... Vaya forma de tirar por la basura una formación exigente y una vocación e ilusión desde que empezaron a estudiar.
La actitud de estos castuzos es realmente deleznable.


----------



## ponzi (19 May 2012)

> Salida de Facebook a bolsa.Ante estaba comiendo y en el telediario salió la imagen como celebraban Mark y sus compis la salida a bolsa. A mí personalmente me hace sentir envidia sana. Todos jóvenes y realmente orgullos de lo que han conseguido. Dicen que el objetivo no es cotizar si no hacer un mundo mejor, más abierto y más conectado. Sea verdad o medio verdad, son palabras que un castuzo español no es capaz de decir. Es imposible para con su genética. Piensen en los presidentes de todas las empresas del IBEX 36 e imaginen que dicen esas palabras. Florentino, Alierta, Botín ..... es imposible. Ni lo creen ni son capaces de decirlo porque en el fondo son palabras que atentan a su propia naturaleza y a lo que llevan haciendo durante toda la vida.El negocio de Facebook es el que es y es seguro que vendrán otros modelos de negocio que le harán quebrar ..... pero no viven de engañar a nadie y mucho menos de cobrar por servicios deficientes, de ganar concursos en pliegos públicos amañados, de facturar por servicios inexistentes, .....Quiero también compartir una noticia que me comenta un amigo esta misma mañana. Se trata de una empresa constructora cotizada en el IBEX 35. De esas que están cayendo a plomo (ya pueden descartar Ferrovial pero no voy a dar más pistas). Resulta que tienen externalizado el servicio de mantenimiento de la infraestructura tecnológica del área informática. Algo así como que un tercero les pone el HW y el SW base, lo administra ..... Para hacer esa actividad también están apoyándose en contratas especialistas en estos servicios.Para ahorrar (gastarse menos dinero) lo que van a hacer es dejar de subcontratar muchas actividades y hacerlo internamente. Para ello van a contratar a decenas de ingenieros de caminos y minas .... y les van a dar un cursillo de informática para que aprendan. Evidentemente, el sueldo de estos ingenieros será de unos 800 euros mensuales.Y digo yo, los ingenieros de caminos son para hacer puentes .... o lo que les apetezca pero desde luego no creo que les mole mucho cobrar 800 euros por estar cambiando discos, latiguillos .... Vaya forma de tirar por la basura una formación exigente y una vocación e ilusión desde que empezaron a estudiar.La actitud de estos castuzos es realmente deleznable.



Contablemente viendo sus cuentas creo que puede ser acciona  Estan reestructurando la empresa y no lo estan haciendo mal (aun asi les queda camino por recorrer) En este pais hay un exceso de demanda de trabajo y muy cualificada , no tiene sentido subcontratar servicios a 3 cuando puedes hacerlos internamente de un modo mas eficiente.Estan haciendo un esfuerzo muy grande para reestructurar su deuda. Hay un video de la jga donde entrecanales cuenta su vision del negocio de aqui a 25 años.Hay con una cosa que dice que me hizo pensar, en muchos pais lo que mas preocupa no es el peak oil ya que antes de que suceda existiran energias alternativas(ya paso con el carbon), si no la falta de agua potable en un mundo que no para de crecer. Solo hay que mirar partes de africa, oriente medio e incluso ya determinadas zonas de europa.De hecho una persona muere mucho antes por falta de agua que por falta de comida.


----------



## Jamóncontomate (19 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Merkel: "La consolidación fiscal y los impulsos al crecimiento deben ir juntos"
> 
> Vaya frase tan hueca de acciones respecto a la realidad de lo que hacen. A mí, y viniendo de ella, solo me sugiere:
> 
> ...



Mi impresión (sin tener ni puta idea y agradecería que se me corrigiera) es que viendo que van a tener que provocar inflación para salir de esta antes o después, están tensando la cuerda hasta el límite, porque el resto lo van a tener que pagar ellos. Primero que pierdan la clase media y baja en los PIGS y cuando ya estemos en las últimas le damos a la máquina. Viendo nuestras tragaderas parece que aún les queda algo de margen.


----------



## Sir_Wallace (19 May 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Contablemente viendo sus cuentas creo que puede ser acciona  Estan reestructurando la empresa y no lo estan haciendo mal (aun asi les queda camino por recorrer) En este pais hay un exceso de demanda de trabajo y muy cualificada , no tiene sentido subcontratar servicios a 3 cuando puedes hacerlos internamente de un modo mas eficiente.Estan haciendo un esfuerzo muy grande para reestructurar su deuda. Hay un video de la jga donde entrecanales cuenta su vision del negocio de aqui a 25 años.Hay con una cosa que dice que me hizo pensar, en muchos pais lo que mas preocupa no es el peak oil ya que antes de que suceda existiran energias alternativas(ya paso con el carbon), si no la falta de agua potable en un mundo que no para de crecer. Solo hay que mirar partes de africa, oriente medio e incluso ya determinadas zonas de europa.De hecho una persona muere mucho antes por falta de agua que por falta de comida.



La falta de agua potable se resuelve con energía al menos mientras los 7/10 del planeta sean agua... El problema es la energía.


----------



## Janus (19 May 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Contablemente viendo sus cuentas creo que puede ser acciona  Estan reestructurando la empresa y no lo estan haciendo mal (aun asi les queda camino por recorrer) En este pais hay un exceso de demanda de trabajo y muy cualificada , no tiene sentido subcontratar servicios a 3 cuando puedes hacerlos internamente de un modo mas eficiente.Estan haciendo un esfuerzo muy grande para reestructurar su deuda. Hay un video de la jga donde entrecanales cuenta su vision del negocio de aqui a 25 años.Hay con una cosa que dice que me hizo pensar, en muchos pais lo que mas preocupa no es el peak oil ya que antes de que suceda existiran energias alternativas(ya paso con el carbon), si no la falta de agua potable en un mundo que no para de crecer. Solo hay que mirar partes de africa, oriente medio e incluso ya determinadas zonas de europa.De hecho una persona muere mucho antes por falta de agua que por falta de comida.



Se acabaron las pistas. Tampoco es Acciona.

A mí me parece lamentable contratar ingenieros de caminos para cambiar latiguillos de conexión. Y más por 800 euros.


----------



## ponzi (19 May 2012)

Sir_Wallace dijo:


> La falta de agua potable se resuelve con energía al menos mientras los 7/10 del planeta sean agua... El problema es la energía.



Son los dos problemas del futuro (cuando he mencionado el problema energetico hablaba de peak oil, hay otros formas de conseguirla). Ese agua no es potable, hay que potabilizarla.Energia, agua,tratamiento de residuos es algo basico para la sostenibilidad de la vida y del planeta. Sin agua no hay vida. Respecto al tema energetico ya esta a punto de caramelo la 2 Fase que mencione hace tiempo (eolica marina...mucho mas eficiente que su predecesora)


----------



## ponzi (19 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Se acabaron las pistas. Tampoco es Acciona.
> 
> A mí me parece lamentable contratar ingenieros de caminos para cambiar latiguillos de conexión. Y más por 800 euros.



Desde luego es muy lamentable.Por culpa de empresas que decidieron meterse en demasiados desaguisados al final los trabajadores pagan esas reestructuraciones empresariales sobre sus espaldas. No se deberia permitir a nadie financiarse barato, al final siempre se pagan los platos rotos (en este pais siempre los pagan quienes no los rompieron)


----------



## Janus (19 May 2012)

Jamóncontomate dijo:


> Mi impresión (sin tener ni puta idea y agradecería que se me corrigiera) es que viendo que van a tener que provocar inflación para salir de esta antes o después, están tensando la cuerda hasta el límite, porque el resto lo van a tener que pagar ellos. Primero que pierdan la clase media y baja en los PIGS y cuando ya estemos en las últimas le damos a la máquina. Viendo nuestras tragaderas parece que aún les queda algo de margen.



Como dicen los entendidos en superación de traumas anales, la primera vez duele y después es más llevadero.

Yo creo que lo que se hará al final es generar un euro A para los paises como Alemania, Austria .... y un euro B para el resto de forma que se pueda devaluar. Seguramente el tipo cambiario entre ambos estaría intervenido y regulado por el BCE que es la forma de Alemania de controlar el avance de competitivo del resto de paises (no olvidemos que no les interesa que seamos muy competitivos porque les terminaremos quitando cuota de mercado).
Y que la rueda siga girando.

Dos países que aspiran a competir entre sí, no puede ser socios de largo plazo. Se termina rompiendo la cuerda. En Estados Unidos todo funciona más o menos porque al final todos forman un único país.

Alemania nunca va a permitir que otros paises tengan industria que les compita.


----------



## burbubolsa (19 May 2012)

Jamóncontomate dijo:


> Mi impresión (sin tener ni puta idea y agradecería que se me corrigiera) es que viendo que van a tener que provocar inflación para salir de esta antes o después, están tensando la cuerda hasta el límite, porque el resto lo van a tener que pagar ellos. Primero que pierdan la clase media y baja en los PIGS y cuando ya estemos en las últimas le damos a la máquina. Viendo nuestras tragaderas parece que aún les queda algo de margen.



La crisis va a durar todo lo que pueda durar. Estilo década perdida japonesa, y sin el colchón tecnológico del que disponían.


----------



## burbubolsa (19 May 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Desde luego es muy lamentable.Por culpa de empresas que decidieron meterse en demasiados desaguisados al final los trabajadores pagan esas reestructuraciones empresariales sobre sus espaldas. No se deberia permitir a nadie financiarse barato, al final siempre se pagan los platos rotos (en este pais siempre los pagan quienes no los rompieron)



Aquí la libertad de expresión y de opinión es una reducida balsa que se hunde. Solo hablan abiertamente quienes difunden informaciones interesadas. Como para hacer caso a quien se las da de entendido...


----------



## Janus (19 May 2012)

El lunes el IBEX revienta pero a base de bien. Esta es una excusa magnífica.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...e-deficit-superior-al-8-5-del-pib-2011-a.html

Viene a ser unos 4.000 millones de euros a recaudar porque no estaban previstos. ¿viene alguna nueva medida de ajuste?, el IVA?.


----------



## Jamóncontomate (19 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Como dicen los entendidos en superación de traumas anales, la primera vez duele y después es más llevadero.
> 
> Yo creo que lo que se hará al final es generar un euro A para los paises como Alemania, Austria .... y un euro B para el resto de forma que se pueda devaluar. Seguramente el tipo cambiario entre ambos estaría intervenido y regulado por el BCE que es la forma de Alemania de controlar el avance de competitivo del resto de paises (no olvidemos que no les interesa que seamos muy competitivos porque les terminaremos quitando cuota de mercado).
> Y que la rueda siga girando.
> ...



¿De aquí a unos años no es previsible que la industria alemana de baja cualificación se desplace hacia los periféricos con sueldos poco mayores que los norteafricanos?

Ni tenemos industria competitiva ni capacidad para crearla, ni está en nuestra naturaleza, pero de currelas andamos sobrados. Jamás podremos competir con ellos en generaciones.

¿Cual es la ventaja de un euro B?


----------



## burbubolsa (19 May 2012)

Jamóncontomate dijo:


> ¿Cual es la ventaja de un euro B?



Que la crisis durará más que si cada país usa su propia moneda, y será más llevadera que si seguimos usando el € Alemán.


----------



## Janus (19 May 2012)

Jamóncontomate dijo:


> ¿De aquí a unos años no es previsible que la industria alemana de baja cualificación se desplace hacia los periféricos con sueldos poco mayores que los norteafricanos?
> 
> Ni tenemos industria competitiva ni capacidad para crearla, ni está en nuestra naturaleza, pero de currelas andamos sobrados. Jamás podremos competir con ellos en generaciones.
> 
> ¿Cual es la ventaja de un euro B?



Permitiría devaluar y hacer más competitiva las exportaciones. No permite aprender a desarrollar tecnología puntera pero sí a hacer lo mismo que ahora pero más barato. Se beneficiaría el turismo.

Tiene la pega de que las importaciones se encarecen. Pero suele producirse una bajada grande de las mismas y un aumento grande del comercio interior y compras de productos autóctonos.

Digamos que sería un traje para gordos.


----------



## Jamóncontomate (19 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> La crisis va a durar todo lo que pueda durar. Estilo década perdida japonesa, y sin el colchón tecnológico del que disponían.



Por ej: ¿Un levantamiento popular que obligue a dejar quebrar la banca española no pondría a la alemana en muy mala situación?

Mientras sigamos pagando mediante impuestos, comisiones, productos fraudulentos y nacionalizaciones la cosa va bien, ¿pero qué pasa si se nos hinchan lo suficiente los huevos y rompemos la baraja? Deben andarse con ojo ¿no?


----------



## burbubolsa (19 May 2012)

Jamóncontomate dijo:


> Por ej: ¿Un levantamiento popular que obligue a dejar quebrar la banca española no pondría a la alemana en muy mala situación?
> 
> Mientras sigamos pagando mediante impuestos, comisiones, productos fraudulentos y nacionalizaciones la cosa va bien, ¿pero qué pasa si se nos hinchan lo suficiente los huevos y rompemos la baraja? Deben andarse con ojo ¿no?



Uy, levantamientos populares, suena a terrorismo y alteración del orden público. ¿Sabes que nos lee el CNI?

Lo que quieren es que la crisis dure lo más posible sin llegar a esos populares levantamientos. Y si hay que dividir el € en 4, pues se divide en 4, pero en ningún caso restaurar la soberanía monetaria, no lo van a tolerar.


----------



## Jamóncontomate (19 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Permitiría devaluar y hacer más competitiva las exportaciones. No permite aprender a desarrollar tecnología puntera pero sí a hacer lo mismo que ahora pero más barato. Se beneficiaría el turismo.
> 
> Tiene la pega de que las importaciones se encarecen. Pero suele producirse una bajada grande de las mismas y un aumento grande del comercio interior y compras de productos autóctonos.
> 
> Digamos que sería un traje para gordos.



Ok, gracias. 

A la larga sería beneficioso por el aumento de competitividad, pero en el corto plazo debe afectar a la capacidad de pago de la deuda supongo. Debería ser una devaluación suave en un principio.


----------



## Jamóncontomate (19 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Uy, levantamientos populares, suena a terrorismo y alteración del orden público. ¿Sabes que nos lee el CNI?
> 
> Lo que quieren es que la crisis dure lo más posible sin llegar a esos populares levantamientos. Y si hay que dividir el € en 4, pues se divide en 4, pero en ningún caso restaurar la soberanía monetaria, no lo van a tolerar.



A eso me refiero. LLegar al límite.

A ver, vacíate los bolsillos, dame el reloj, la cadena y las botas. El resto me lo vas a pagar de tu devaluado sueldo y servicios trabajando para mí los próximos 20 años. El tema es que debe tener en cuenta que le puedes soltar un puño y no ve nada entonces.


----------



## burbubolsa (19 May 2012)

Jamóncontomate dijo:


> A eso me refiero. LLegar al límite.
> 
> A ver, vacíate los bolsillos, dame el reloj, la cadena y las botas. El resto me lo vas a pagar de tu devaluado sueldo y servicios trabajando para mí los próximos 20 años. El tema es que debe tener en cuenta que le puedes soltar un puño y no ve nada entonces.



Prefiero llevarlo a juicio por robo en grado de tentativa, porque dejarme robar seguro que no lo voy a hacer.


----------



## Janus (19 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Que la crisis durará más que si cada país usa su propia moneda, y será más llevadera que si seguimos usando el € Alemán.



En mi opinión no es así. La moneda común para todos vale en la medida de que más o menos todos puedan ser parecidos. El umbral de distancia ya se ha separado y no es posible seguir así. Los estallidos sociales están a la vuelta de la esquina.

La única que veo para dar una mínima opción sería que se suavice la estrategia de "solo austeridad" y que los paises puedan ir recomponiéndose poco a poco .... pero es muy probable que a la vuelta de unos años volvamos a estar así.


----------



## Apocalipsis (19 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Se acabaron las pistas. Tampoco es Acciona.
> 
> A mí me parece lamentable contratar ingenieros de caminos para cambiar latiguillos de conexión. Y más por 800 euros.



Es sin dudarlo Sacyr...

Una de las empresas que peor tratan a "su" gente del universo.


----------



## Janus (19 May 2012)

Jamóncontomate dijo:


> Ok, gracias.
> 
> A la larga sería beneficioso por el aumento de competitividad, pero en el corto plazo debe afectar a la capacidad de pago de la deuda supongo. Debería ser una devaluación suave en un principio.



Bueno, aquí hay un matiz muy importante. Ser competitivos a base de tener costes laborales bajos .... es pan para hoy y hambre para mañana. Era la receta de España en la industrialización de los años 60. Con el tiempo se va generando cierta riqueza y clase media que tira de los costes laborales hacia arriba y se pierde la competitividad.

La competitividad que necesitamos es aquella que a través de la innovación permita generar un valor agregado de la prestación del servicio (o producto). Es decir que sean las cualidades del producto lo que signifique la diferencia .... porque si la diferencia está en el precio ... vamos jodidos.


----------



## Janus (19 May 2012)

Apocalipsis dijo:


> Es sin dudarlo Sacyr...
> 
> Una de las empresas que peor tratan a "su" gente del universo.



No hay más pistas .... pero ustedes me quieren tirar de la lengua.

Solo decir que no sabía que Sacyr tuviera ordenadores::


----------



## Jamóncontomate (19 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Prefiero llevarlo a juicio por robo en grado de tentativa, porque dejarme robar seguro que no lo voy a hacer.



FROB, nacionalización de Bankia, educación sanidad, IRPF e IVA a este nivel son robos con intimidación ya consumados. Doy por hecho que lamentablemente te afectan como a todos.

Otra cosa son las preferentes, comisiones bancarias y demás, que eso ya es particular y agudiza el robo en casos particulares.

Pero no hay manera de juzgarlos, salvo a pedradas.


----------



## bertok (19 May 2012)

Jamóncontomate dijo:


> FROB, nacionalización de Bankia, educación sanidad, IRPF e IVA a este nivel son robos con intimidación ya consumados. Doy por hecho que lamentablemente te afectan como a todos.
> 
> Otra cosa son las preferentes, comisiones bancarias y demás, que eso ya es particular y agudiza el robo en casos particulares.
> 
> Pero no hay manera de juzgarlos, salvo a pedradas.



Pensiones hamijos. Lo tienen en el target.

Se va a habé un follón.


----------



## Jamóncontomate (19 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Bueno, aquí hay un matiz muy importante. Ser competitivos a base de tener costes laborales bajos .... es pan para hoy y hambre para mañana. Era la receta de España en la industrialización de los años 60. Con el tiempo se va generando cierta riqueza y clase media que tira de los costes laborales hacia arriba y se pierde la competitividad.
> 
> La competitividad que necesitamos es aquella que a través de la innovación permita generar un valor agregado de la prestación del servicio (o producto). Es decir que sean las cualidades del producto lo que signifique la diferencia .... porque si la diferencia está en el precio ... vamos jodidos.



Vamos jodidos entonces. Es lo que se debería haber hecho con los fondos europeos y quién mejor que nosotros para malgastarlo si nos aparece una nueva ocasión.

Aunque si sólo fuera por medio del precio, nos podríamos dar con un canto en los dientes. Por lo menos trabajaríamos.


----------



## burbubolsa (19 May 2012)

Jamóncontomate dijo:


> FROB, nacionalización de Bankia, educación sanidad, IRPF e IVA a este nivel son robos con intimidación ya consumados. Doy por hecho que lamentablemente te afectan como a todos.
> 
> Otra cosa son las preferentes, comisiones bancarias y demás, que eso ya es particular y agudiza el robo en casos particulares.
> 
> Pero no hay manera de juzgarlos, salvo a pedradas.



Estamous trabajandou en ellou: Ordena depurar las responsabilidades de gestión en las cajas


----------



## burbubolsa (19 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Pensiones hamijos. Lo tienen en el target.
> 
> Se va a habé un follón.



Que toquen, que toquen, que dentro de no mucho habrá alguna elección y desaparezcan del mapa.


----------



## Jamóncontomate (19 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Pensiones hamijos. Lo tienen en el target.
> 
> Se va a habé un follón.



Es verdad, no recordaba ya eso. No se quién mandó un link donde se veía el aumento de exposición desde 2008 a la deuda española. 

Como les digo a mis amigos cuando me miran con cara de pasmados, mi primer objetivo invirtiendo en bolsa es llegar a tener una pensión.


----------



## Jamóncontomate (19 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Estamous trabajandou en ellou: Ordena depurar las responsabilidades de gestión en las cajas



Maquillaje me da la impresión. Como buena mafia que gobierna todos tienen mucho que callar y que perder.

Sin echar cuentas me arriesgo a apostar que si sacamos los presos que tenemos en las cárceles no caben todos los políticos implicados de una u otra manera en algún tejemaneje. Qué coño van a caber, igual ni tendríamos pupitres para todos.


----------



## Gürtelito (19 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Viene a ser unos 4.000 millones de euros a recaudar porque no estaban previstos. ¿viene alguna nueva medida de ajuste?, el IVA?.



Adelantar la subida del IVA a antes de verano ha sido uno de los globos sonda lanzados poco después de decir que lo harían para el 2013.

Me veo que lo de "recaudar 4.000M más" va a suponer la excusa perfecto para pegarnos el palo con 6 meses de antelación.


----------



## burbubolsa (19 May 2012)

Bueno, mucha IRA hay aquí. Este es un hilo de bolsa. Mi sistema da el 1317 como precio objetivo del SP y 2553 en NQ.


----------



## Jamóncontomate (19 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Que toquen, que toquen, que dentro de no mucho habrá alguna elección y desaparezcan del mapa.



Que Tochovista te oiga, pero me da la impresión que los que mandan siendo más listos que nosotros ya lo tendrán previsto y estarán buscando colocar o desacreditar/manchar/controlar a los partidos minoritarios capaces de obtener cualquier capacidad de gobierno del país.


----------



## Sir_Wallace (19 May 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Contablemente viendo sus cuentas creo que puede ser acciona  Estan reestructurando la empresa y no lo estan haciendo mal (aun asi les queda camino por recorrer) En este pais hay un exceso de demanda de trabajo y muy cualificada , no tiene sentido subcontratar servicios a 3 cuando puedes hacerlos internamente de un modo mas eficiente.Estan haciendo un esfuerzo muy grande para reestructurar su deuda. Hay un video de la jga donde entrecanales cuenta su vision del negocio de aqui a 25 años.Hay con una cosa que dice que me hizo pensar, en muchos pais lo que mas preocupa no es el peak oil ya que antes de que suceda existiran energias alternativas(ya paso con el carbon), si no la falta de agua potable en un mundo que no para de crecer. Solo hay que mirar partes de africa, oriente medio e incluso ya determinadas zonas de europa.De hecho una persona muere mucho antes por falta de agua que por falta de comida.



ehhh

Si, _Juancho_, debe de saber mucho de hidraúlica y tal -a pesar de estudiar en CUNEF 8:- pero lo que realmente se le da bien es ponerse a la sombra del poder de turno, su mayor logro empresarial, (a parte de apellidarse entrecanales  ) es hacer de mamporrero de zp en la compra de Endesa por parte de Enel -a este le salio mejor que a del Rivero lo del BBVA-. 2000 millones de euros de plusvis en dos años _Hoyga_ :vomito:

2.000.000.000 que caen sobre la maltrecha economia doméstica de los españolitos, amen de los 7.000.000.000 euros/año que nos suponen las subvenciones de la fotovoltaica _zapateresca_.

Ayn Rand seudonimo de Alisa Zinivievna Rosembaum dijo en los años 50 ....

_“Cuando advierta que para producir usted necesita obtener autorización de quienes no producen nada; cuando compruebe que el dinero fluye no hacia quienes trafican con bienes, sino con favores; cuando perciba que muchos se hacen ricos por el soborno y la influencia política y no por el trabajo, y que las leyes no lo protegen contra ellos, sino que, por el contrario, son ellos quienes están protegidos contra usted; cuando repare en que la corrupción es recompensada y la honradez es un autosacrificio, entonces *usted podrá afirmar, sin temor a equivocarse, que su sociedad está condenada*”_.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 May 2012)

Buenas tardes ludópatas... 

Ayer estuvo corriendo por el mail interno de Bankia una propuesta para comprar acciones (50-100€) por trabajador para intentar salvar la cotización. Prácticamente todos compraron...

Saludos...


----------



## burbubolsa (19 May 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Ayer estuvo corriendo por el mail interno de Bankia una propuesta para comprar acciones (50-100€) por trabajador para intentar salvar la cotización. Prácticamente todos compraron...



Y el que no compró, tiene la carta de despido en su mesa el lunes. Menuda gestión...


----------



## Clander (19 May 2012)

Esa empresa no será la que hace muy poquito externalizo todo el servicio de T. I. a HP por el módico precio de 7 millones de Euros??? Je, je, creo que acierto... 

Lo del servicio informático (T. I) en ... fue siempre desastroso, antes, que era casi 100 propio incluido el desarrollo de aplicaciones, durante la etapa del todo externalizado y ahora con el mix. Si yo les contara.. 

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ponzi (19 May 2012)

Sir_Wallace dijo:


> ehhh
> 
> Si, _Juancho_, debe de saber mucho de hidraúlica y tal -a pesar de estudiar en CUNEF 8:- pero lo que realmente se le da bien es ponerse a la sombra del poder de turno, su mayor logro empresarial, (a parte de apellidarse entrecanales  ) es hacer de mamporrero de zp en la compra de Endesa por parte de Enel -a este le salio mejor que a del Rivero lo del BBVA-. 2000 millones de euros de plusvis en dos años _Hoyga_ :vomito:
> 
> ...



Acciona no gana tanto via fotovoltaica. Mirar abengoa e isolux, esos si que se lo llevaron crudo. Al margen de determinados contactos que los tienen todos (incluso villar mir, y no dire cuales) acciona tiene un modelo de negocio diversificado y con unis margenes sanos. Sacyr fue la empresa que mas ayudas recibió por el plan e y no le han servido.Acciona compro un bien estrategico y barato, lo unico que hicieron fue esperar a que llamasen a su puerta.Y ojo no estoy defendiendo a entrecanales pero desde la perspectiva financiera es muy dificil reestructurar una empresa tanto estrategicamente como financieramente y ellos lo estan consiguiendo. Aunque quienes de verdad han hecho una ardua tarea han sido los de ferrovial.


----------



## bertok (19 May 2012)

Da igual una constructora u otra. *Ninguna ha sido capaz de sobrevivir en ejpaña sin el apoyo de las prebendas públicas pagados por todos los ejpañoles*.

Es el sector más rastrero que existe sobre la faz de la pradera ejpañola.


----------



## ponzi (19 May 2012)

http://www.isoluxcorsan.com/es/

Aqui no voy a dar mas pistas. Que cada uno investigue que contactos con la casta existen dentro (Aviso:Es una tarea ardua entretenida) .De abengoa os lo dije hace tiempo(consejero familiar del ex ministro de industria miguel sebastian)


----------



## Durmiente (19 May 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Bbva, esto es lo que veo, no se librará de la quema pero está mejor que otros por AT, si pierde los 4,65-4,70, yo vendería, activaría otro impulso y buscaría el apoyo en el canal.
> Todo esto lo analizan de maravilla Claca y Guybrush_Threepwood. Consulta con ellos pq te pueden dar un mejor diagnóstico.



Muchas gracias.


----------



## ponzi (19 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Da igual una constructora u otra. *Ninguna ha sido capaz de sobrevivir en ejpaña sin el apoyo de las prebendas públicas pagados por todos los ejpañoles*.
> 
> Es el sector más rastrero que existe sobre la faz de la pradera ejpañola.



La diferencia es que algunas saben crear empresas rentables y otras solo viven bajo el paraguas politico.Al principio todas brillan bajo el sol, pero con el paso del tiempo te das cuentas que unas son de ojalata y otras de plata.


----------



## Janus (19 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Da igual una constructora u otra. *Ninguna ha sido capaz de sobrevivir en ejpaña sin el apoyo de las prebendas públicas pagados por todos los ejpañoles*.
> 
> Es el sector más rastrero que existe sobre la faz de la pradera ejpañola.



En lugar de rastrero, utiliza la palabra castuzo porque engloba más significados.


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 May 2012)

Apocalipsis dijo:


> Es sin dudarlo Sacyr...
> 
> Una de las empresas que peor tratan a "su" gente del universo.



Señores, es la empresa de Florentino, se ha visto claro desde el primer mensaje.


----------



## Janus (19 May 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Señores, es la empresa de Florentino, se ha visto claro desde el primer mensaje.



Se nos da a todos mejor la bolsa que resolver acertijos. Ha habido que más o menos ha acertado pero donde decía 7 al año, debería haber dicho >30 al año.

Tema cerrado.


----------



## bertok (19 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Se nos da a todos mejor la bolsa que resolver acertijos. Ha habido que más o menos ha acertado pero donde decía 7 al año, debería haber dicho >30 al año.
> 
> Tema cerrado.



Algunos no diferencian entre infraestructura tecnológica y servicios 8::fiufiu:


----------



## bertok (19 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Se nos da a todos mejor la bolsa que resolver acertijos. Ha habido que más o menos ha acertado pero donde decía 7 al año, debería haber dicho >30 al año.
> 
> Tema cerrado.



Joder que owned te has comido en el hilo de los alemanes ::


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 May 2012)

Recuerdo el año que estuve estudiando ingeniería informática que el colectivo informático se quejaba amargamente de la intromisión que representan los ingenerios y matemáticos en su sector. Esto continua hoy en día.


----------



## Claca (19 May 2012)

EURO:







A largo plazo si se pierden los 1,25 se puede ir pensando en un euro en los 1,14.


----------



## burbubolsa (19 May 2012)

Venga, hablemos de bolsa, que me aburro. Que alguien aporte algo útil sobre redes neuronales aplicadas a análisis financiero.


----------



## burbubolsa (19 May 2012)

Claca dijo:


> A largo plazo si se pierden los 1,25 se puede ir pensando en un euro en los 1,14.



Ahora mismo ahora mismo el que manda es el SP, porque se ha ido todo abajo con el EURUSD metiendo peponazos al final del viernes. Something is happening.


----------



## Janus (19 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Joder que owned te has comido en el hilo de los alemanes ::



Qué va!, vete leyendo que vuelve la ráfaga de mierda.


----------



## Claca (19 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Ahora mismo ahora mismo el que manda es el SP, porque se ha ido todo abajo con el EURUSD metiendo peponazos al final del viernes. Something is happening.



Hombre, yo lo que veo es un rebote en la directriz. Las explicaciones que pueda tener a corto plazo, a mí, personalmente, no me quitan el sueño. En diciembre ya había colgado este gráfico:



Claca dijo:


> EURO:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Así que me reafirmo en lo dicho, independientemente de lo que haga el SP500.


----------



## burbubolsa (19 May 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Hombre, yo lo que veo es un rebote en la directriz. Las explicaciones que pueda tener a corto plazo, a mí, personalmente, no me quitan el sueño. En diciembre ya había colgado este gráfico:
> 
> 
> 
> Así que me reafirmo en lo dicho, independientemente de lo que haga el SP500.



El NYMEX.CL parece confirmarlo; está en mínimos anuales.


----------



## vmmp29 (19 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> El lunes el IBEX revienta pero a base de bien. Esta es una excusa magnífica.
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...e-deficit-superior-al-8-5-del-pib-2011-a.html
> 
> Viene a ser unos 4.000 millones de euros a recaudar porque no estaban previstos. ¿viene alguna nueva medida de ajuste?, el IVA?.



que reviente, pero para arriba o para abajo::


----------



## Janus (19 May 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> que reviente, pero para arriba o para abajo::



Pues con cierre usano en mínimos y sin haber tocado el target + mensajes sobre la desconfianza de los políticos españoles + Merkel diciendo frases huecas + .....

pues lo mismo sube.


----------



## pollastre (19 May 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Recuerdo el año que estuve estudiando ingeniería informática que el colectivo informático se quejaba amargamente de la intromisión que representan los ingenerios y matemáticos en su sector. Esto continua hoy en día.




Bah, es que lo de informática en España es de juzgado de guardia. Es una carrera que yo podría llamar de muchas maneras, pero no como "informática". 

Así, no me extraña que tengan intrusismo, de los matemáticos, los físicos, los ingenieros y hasta de los graduados sociales si se ponen. No tiene nada que ver un computer science degree de por allí arriba, con la triste-carrera de informática en este país.

Aquí, informática corre eternamente detrás de la tecnología, nunca paralelo a ella. Cuando la gente sale, salen poco menos que sabiendo cuatro chorraditas y, desde luego, no los metas a enfrentarse contra algo serio (computación masivamente paralela, integración de sistemas remotos, ...) porque se te mean encima de miedo y te dicen "uy, pero a ver, que esto no se puede hacer con Spring y XML???? arrrgghhhhhh !!!! " :XX::XX:

Estos chavales que han crecido al calor de los objetos y sin saber lo que es un puntero o sin llamar a una sub en ROM.... tsk tsk ::


----------



## burbubolsa (19 May 2012)

Los servidores de mi broker caídos, citeseer caído. ¿Se avecina tormenta perfecta?

Menos mal que queda google: Backpropagation and Recurrent Neural Networks in Financial Analysis of Multiple Stock Market Returns


----------



## burbubolsa (19 May 2012)

Señor Pollastre. Esas cosas que denomina "niveles", ¿se corresponden con los pivot points? Por supuesto que no los calcula igual, pero el concepto es el mismo.

Como por ejemplo, en esta patente: Technical Analysis Formation Recognition Using Pivot Points


----------



## Clander (19 May 2012)

Cierto señor Janus, un despiste. Los aproximadamente 120 EUR / mes por usuario de correo corporativo también es muy barato. Cosas de la externalizacion.

Usted es el que sigue siempre de cerca la cotización de FCC. A ver si va a ser usted un malvado "Insider"

Bueno, y ahora que he ganado ya me puede ir diciendo que me ha tocado de premio. ¿Unos Gintonics quizas? 

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 May 2012)

Esto es como la propaganda nazi, con los rusos en las puertas de Berlín aún decían al pueblo que iban a ganar la guerra.

Los datos de marzo del Banco de España descartan una fuga de depósitos


----------



## Janus (19 May 2012)

mavr76 dijo:


> Cierto señor Janus, un despiste. Los aproximadamente 120 EUR / mes por usuario de correo corporativo también es muy barato. Cosas de la externalizacion.
> 
> Usted es el que sigue siempre de cerca la cotización de FCC. A ver si va a ser usted un malvado "Insider"
> 
> ...



Yo me muevo y mi trabajo me obliga a estar muy cerca de mucha gente que a su vez se mueve mucho. Mi trabajo me obliga a intentar conocer a mucha gente que suele tener nivel de decisión. Le aseguro que el directivo y ejecutivo español es muy chismoso.

Sigo de cerca constantemente 87 activos, valores, subyacentes ..... y tengo lo que llamo "radar inmediato" que es un listado de los aproximadamente 20 más calientes o que tienen algo que me llaman la atención. En ellos están las constructoras (si se fija, en España junto a bancos no se crea que hay mucho más), las carboneras usanas, las solares usanas y alguno más.

Después hay un pequeño y selecto grupo con el que duermo que son el DAX y el SP.

Beba un gin-tonic que hoy es sábado y hay que celebrarlo.


----------



## pollastre (19 May 2012)

Creo que lo que ellos denominan pivots son en realidad el máximo y el mínimo intradiario, si mal no recuerdo (ya sabe que no presto mucha atención a los sistemas de terceros, así que le hablo vagamente de memoria ahora mismo).

En el concepto de esos señores, por lo tanto, sólo hay dos pivots: el máximo y el mínimo intradiarios para cada sesión.

No, los niveles son otra cosa, son... bueno, ciertamente, son niveles , precios relevantes en torno a los cuales se produce batalla, se intercambia papel. 

Calcularlos es crucial; no te resuelve todo el trabajo, pero al menos te da una oportunidad de participar en la lucha durante un rato.... no hay peor sensación que abrir una posición, la cual te barren en 15 segundos: señal inequívoca de que no has tenido ni puta idea de por dónde te venía el aire y has abierto en tierra de nadie.




burbubolsa dijo:


> Señor Pollastre. Esas cosas que denomina "niveles", ¿se corresponden con los pivot points? Por supuesto que no los calcula igual, pero el concepto es el mismo.
> 
> Como por ejemplo, en esta patente: Technical Analysis Formation Recognition Using Pivot Points


----------



## pollastre (19 May 2012)

Por favor, no me adjudique cosas que no me pertenecen; como pequeño ejemplo, le recuerdo que yo tardé 5 segundos en postear contra el uso de enlaces satelitales para algo que no sea broadcasting.

Por otra parte, no me haga reir con el nivel de la ingeniería informática, por favor. Que por cierto de ingeniería todavía no tiene un colín, reivindicación que llevamos haciendo desde hace muchos años, pero que siempre nos han dado con la puerta en las narices con ella. 

El día en que tengamos un colegio de informáticos, entonces me habla Ud. de ingeniería informática.

Ya era una carrera totalmente fuera de raíles en el 94, cuando yo la estudié. Y hoy en día, se da Ud. una vuelta por las cárnicas y me cuenta el nivel que ve por allí. Luego si quiere seguimos hablando de lo que salen sabiendo los chavales.




faragon dijo:


> Parece que usted sabe de bolsa, sin embargo, de lo que se enseña en las distintas carreras de ingeniería informática de España, poco, o nada (las hay petardas sí, pero también muy buenas, al menos, las de Barcelona, que son las que conozco más), échele un ojo al programa de estudios de la ingeniería informática de la UPC o de la UAB (ambas en la provincia de Barcelona). No acostumbro a comentar mucho, pero me parece tremendo el leer denostar algo por gente que me ha hecho pasar vergüenza ajena al hablar sobre cosas de informática, e.g. enlaces por satélite, redes neuronales, correlaciones. Con frecuencia me da la sensación de que se habla más para parecer que alguien sabe de algo, que para aportar nada concreto al respecto.
> 
> Dicho lo anterior, no soy partidario de colegios profesionales en el caso de la ingeniería en informática, ni en ninguna otra ingeniería o licenciatura. Por lo que respecta a la responsabilidad civil, en mi opinión debería de ir a cargo de la empresa de turno (y de manera recursivamente enumerable hasta el primer nivel de subcontratación), y ya se empeñarán entonces en procurar establecer procesos adecuados y contratar a gente que sepa, con o sin titulación, pero que sepa y solucione la papeleta sin provocar [demasiados] desastres ni sobrecostes.


----------



## burbubolsa (19 May 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Creo que lo que ellos denominan pivots son en realidad el máximo y el mínimo intradiario, si mal no recuerdo (ya sabe que no presto mucha atención a los sistemas de terceros, así que le hablo vagamente de memoria ahora mismo).



Hay diversas formas de calcular puntos de pivote: Fibonacci, Camarilla, DeMark, estándar... Todos se basan en los datos de la vela diaria.

Pero creo que lo que manejas se parece más a esto: Technical Analysis Formation Recognition Using Pivot Points

Usando como referencia los puntos generados por máximos y mínimos, por ejemplo mediante el indicador zigzag, filtrar los precios relevantes, donde ocurre la acumulación de volumen. Reducirlos a 3 puntos relevantes por arriba y 3 por debajo del precio de cierre, como indica en la patente, no sé si es una sobresimplificación, o una arbitrariedad que funciona, no por ser el mejor modelo, sino por estar consensuada en este tipo de sistemas.

Si es así, resulta formidable constatar que el modelo perfecto no existe, que el futuro -y el pasado- está bien donde está, inaccesible. La convención alrededor de lugares comunes del conocimiento sería lo que da utilidad a los modelos de mercado.


----------



## The Hellion (19 May 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Por favor, no me adjudique cosas que no me pertenecen; como pequeño ejemplo, le recuerdo que yo tardé 5 segundos en postear contra el uso de enlaces satelitales para algo que no sea broadcasting.
> 
> Por otra parte, no me haga reir con el nivel de la ingeniería informática, por favor. Que por cierto de ingeniería todavía no tiene un colín, reivindicación que llevamos haciendo desde hace muchos años, pero que siempre nos han dado con la puerta en las narices con ella.
> 
> ...



Y ¿qué se puede aprender en la universidad, de todas formas? Doce años estabulados en escuelas-colegios-institutos, si aprender ni papa de nada que valga para algo, y luego tres o cuatro años para ser todo un universitario. Que no tiene, ni puede tener, ni puta idea de nada. Pero es que, IMHO, en problema no está en la universidad, sino antes. 

El día que los estudios de medicina / cirugía se ajuste al patrón de los demás estudios universitarios, más nos valdrá no necesitar una operación de apendicitis.


----------



## burbubolsa (19 May 2012)

Ostrás cómo mola el google patents: www.google.com/patents/US7835966.pdf

¡Viva los picapleitos!

Todo esto de triángulos, a qué me suena...


----------



## TenienteDan (19 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> A esta tía, al inválido y a los halcones del Bundesbank habría que echarlos a la puta calle. Han sembrado miseria, se puede entender por su propio interés (los alemanes son egoístas e imperialistas hasta decir basta) pero es de zoquetes que el tema de Grecia se les haya escapado de las manos y hayan convertido un problemita en algo realmente grave para el conjunto global de la eurozona. Los americanos tienen que estar descojonándose de esa ineptitud. Mucho no tienen que esforzarse en cargase el euro para que no compita con el dolar. Vale con que estos inútiles sigan por ahí mandando y bobernando.



Quería decir algo sobre esto Janus.
Yo es que cada vez estoy más convencido que el enemigo esta dentro. Me explico.
Desde Alemania se tiene un terror a la inflación inmenso y me da la sensación de que antes de poner en bandeja millones de € o hacer inversión fuerte en países como España o Grecia quieren asegurarse que ese dinero no se va a malgastar o a invertir en crear una burbuja inmobiliaria o de cualquier otro tipo que no de ningún valor añadido (como ya pasó, que lo han comentado antes en el post, a partir de los 60).

Y por desgracia, España aun estando llena de buenos profesionales y gente honrada, aquellos que estan por arriba son los que han dirigido esos capitales y los que han tenido el poder para determinar las inversiónes futuras (I+D? que inventen otros...). 
Ahora, presionados desde Europa para frenar esos despilfarros, estan repercutiendo el ajuste brutalmente a la población, intentando, además, asegurar su status quo... porque el ajuste no viene determinado de €uropa, de qué partidas tienen que recortar y esta castuza solo quiere asegurar su supervivencia (de reducir ayuntamientos o CCAA aka reinos de Taifas, ni hablar, educación, IRPF, sanidad... lo primero :

Por eso el Gobierno no quiere oir ni hablar de rescate, que nosotros podemos solos y blablabla... porque el rescate supondrá el que ellos dejen de legislar (y los que vengan ya veremos si lo hacen más o menos a su favor).

Tampoco quiero defender lo que está haciendo Merkel (dios me libre) ya que claramente ellos están haciendo lo mejor para su país y les va de maravilla esta crisis nuestra... pero si en ellos está el poder de decisión de volver a invertir y meter dinero a saco en España y Grecia entiendo que ahora no se fien después de ver lo que hemos hecho con toda la riqueza creada en los últimos 30 años (ladrillos y no Iphones).

La única solución, como ya han comentado, sería que desaparecieran del mapa PPyPSOE y entrase al poder gente nueva, gente joven que no estuviese metida en la maraña de contactos y corruptelas de los anteriores (aunque es muy dificil), el problema sería probablemente que si llegamos a ese punto, europa no se vea como un aliado (como esta pasando en Grecia) y creo que eso sería un error.

Vamos, que el enemigo esta dentro... el verdadero cancer lo tenemos dentro del territorio.


----------



## pollastre (19 May 2012)

Por Dios, qué disgustazo momentáneo me ha dado Ud. confundiendome con el autor de esos comentarios, no se lo imagina ::

Le daré mi opinión sobre lo que Ud. dice de los niveles (aunque creo que tiene mucha razón en lo que dice): en "mis tiempos", recuerdo que había dos tipos de estudiantes de informática.

Estabamos los que pasábamos las horas, y las horas, y las horas en el centro de cálculo de la facultad. 
Teníamos acceso a sistemas *NIX (un lujo por aquel entonces), así como a algunas cuentas con acceso a internet (recordemos que aún no había salido el infame Windows 95, y en España no existía el acceso a internet residencial, generalizado, doméstico).

Nuestro libro de cabecera era el TCP/IP (Stevens), ya en el 94 programábamos daemons con sockets, elevación de privilegios y tal.... 

.... y claro, no asistíamos a una puta clase entre cinco. Y nos metían unos rabos en los exámenes que lo flipabas.

Y luego estaba la otra clase de estudiantes de informática. 

Asistían puntualmente a sus clases, brillantes estudiantes (aunque fuera sólo de memoria, tipo papagayo), notas excelentes, curso por año. 

Conocí, por supuesto, a muchos de esos. Recuerdo con especial cariño a una chica, curso por año, brillante expediente. 

Cuando terminaba 5º curso (por aquel entonces eran 5 años, no sé cómo será ahora), me preguntó si por el hecho de dejar líneas en blanco entre sus instrucciones del programa en ANSI-C que estaba haciendo, dicho programa iría más lento, pues, "claro, tendrá que procesar los espacios en blanco antes de seguir con la siguiente instrucción".

Muerte y destrucción ::. Expediente con nota media de 8.

En fin, valga el pequeño ejemplo chorra para explicar mi postura: al final, los que realmente destacaban por sus conocimientos técnicos, era porque se buscaban la vida y, como efecto colateral y necesario, pasaban más tiempo fuera de clase que dentro.

Tal vez - no lo sé - tal vez si se reorientase la carrera de informática a la super-especialización, estilo "degree"... no lo sé, quizás se pudiera reconducir la situación y sacar a la calle a chavales realmente resolutivos. No lo sé.




faragon dijo:


> Me alegro entonces que acudiese a rectificar lo de los satélites. También la estudié por esas fechas, y estoy en contra de los colegios.
> 
> Respecto al "nivel", en mi opinión el nivel de hoy es tan malo como el de entonces: de 10, 1 ó 2 son muy buenos, 4 competentes, y 4 ó 5 carne de cañón al rebufo del pelotón -y con suerte, especializándose en algo que les permita ser útiles-. La proporción anterior, por mi experiencia, se da, más o menos, en cualquier desempeño (como te toque un cirujano inútil, que los hay, a patadas, vas listo -por mucho colegio que tenga-).
> 
> En mi opinión, la gente brillante no se fabrica a golpe de titulación, como tampoco la riqueza se puede generar por decreto.


----------



## Janus (19 May 2012)

faragon dijo:


> Me alegro entonces que acudiese a rectificar lo de los satélites. También la estudié por esas fechas, y estoy en contra de los colegios.
> 
> Respecto al "nivel", en mi opinión el nivel de hoy es tan malo como el de entonces: de 10, 1 ó 2 son muy buenos, 4 competentes, y 4 ó 5 carne de cañón al rebufo del pelotón -y con suerte, especializándose en algo que les permita ser útiles-. La proporción anterior, por mi experiencia, se da, más o menos, en cualquier desempeño (como te toque un cirujano inútil, que los hay, a patadas, vas listo -por mucho colegio que tenga-).
> 
> En mi opinión, la gente brillante no se fabrica a golpe de titulación, como tampoco la riqueza se puede generar por decreto.



Yo creo que cada vez más hay mayor distancia entre la vida real y lo que se enseña en las universidades. Ese es el problema.
La calidad es buena (en el caso concreto de Barcelona, son referentes a nivel de supercomputación) pero luego cuando uno sale de allí, qué hace?.

Supongo que es similar a pensar que hay buenos ingenieros aeronáuticos en Nigeria. Es difícil que así sea porque no hay una industria que permita desarrollar conocimientos y revertirlos a la Universidad.

De todas formas, el nivel va en cada persona y no tanto en la universidad. Uno estudia 5 años pero tiene toda la vida para ser lo que consiga a base de esforzarse.


----------



## Janus (19 May 2012)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Quería decir algo sobre esto Janus.
> Yo es que cada vez estoy más convencido que el enemigo esta dentro. Me explico.
> Desde Alemania se tiene un terror a la inflación inmenso y me da la sensación de que antes de poner en bandeja millones de € o hacer inversión fuerte en países como España o Grecia quieren asegurarse que ese dinero no se va a malgastar o a invertir en crear una burbuja inmobiliaria o de cualquier otro tipo que no de ningún valor añadido (como ya pasó, que lo han comentado antes en el post, a partir de los 60).
> 
> ...



Lo compro íntegramente. España tiene un problema que es la calidad democrática de todos y cada uno de nosotros. Tenemos lo que votamos y por lo tanto es lo que nos merecemos.

Sin embargo, esto no quiere decir que los alemanes están actuando con honestidad. Se están aprovechando de los demás aún a costa de que se tenga que repartir miseria y frustración. Sus comportamientos en los últimos años me están empezando a recordar lo que se escribía de ellos en los textos de historia de la primera mitad del siglo XX.

Hace poquitos años ellos eran los que incumplían el Tratado por desviación del deficit. En teoría debería haber habido multas ... pero ellos dijeron que necesitaban tener deficit y lo mantuvieron muchos años. Lo hicieron para no putear a su población. Si somos todos UE, entonces todos somos la misma población. Si no se fían de nosotros, entonces no debemos estar juntos. De todas formas es tan fácil como actuar para que los sinverguenzas vayan a la cárcel.


----------



## burbubolsa (19 May 2012)

Lo que hace falta son sindicatos. De mis lecturas como quality consultant: Inducing a corporate Kaizen culture is dependent both on top-down and bottom-up commitment and efforts, for this active support from trade unions is critical.


----------



## Janus (19 May 2012)

Esto viene en Expansion.com

La información del Financial Times y que Expansión reproduce íntegramente y traducida subraya que existe el temor de que España se esté convirtiendo en el último bastión que defiende la supervivencia del euro frente al colapso de Grecia.
Luis de Guindos, ministro de Economía y Competitividad, se muestra convencido de que "la batalla por el euro se va a librar en España". Esta batalla enfrentará a un "Gobierno ortodoxo que aplica políticas ortodoxas" con el tsunami de inestabilidad que ha desatado la nueva parálisis política de Grecia justo cuando se aproxima rápidamente al precipicio. Atenas tendrá ejecutivo en funciones, incapaz de seguir adelante con los recortes, hasta que se celebren elecciones en junio.
Mientras tanto el Banco de España reveló ayer que *el valor de los préstamos incobrables en el sector financiero aumentó un 33% el año pasado hasta 148.000 millones de euros*. Por si fuera poco, *los retrasos en el pago de hipotecas se han disparado desde que estalló la burbuja hace tres años y los préstamos atrasados representaban el 8,4% de la cartera de créditos del sector en marzo*, el porcentaje más alto con diferencia desde que el sector inmobiliario inició su caída.


----------



## pollastre (19 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Lo compro íntegramente. España tiene un problema que es la calidad democrática de todos y cada uno de nosotros. Tenemos lo que votamos y por lo tanto es lo que nos merecemos.




Y cómo lo hacemos.... el problema de esta mierda de país es que es tan, tan complicado salir de la mierda PPSOE...

Hablas con la gente y parece que no hay nada más allá del PPSOE. Que la tierra se acaba, el mar cae en cascada hacia el espacio exterior, y tú te precipitarás por él al estilo MundoDisco.

Y el problema viene cuando esa gente resultan no ser viejunos, sino treintañeros.

Yo estoy muy apesadumbrado, y absolutamente desesperanzado con el futuro de esta nación. En serio. Y fíjate que mi trabajo no depende en absoluto de lo que le pase a este país, vamos, que no podría importarme menos.

Pero toda la gente que me rodea, que conozco y que aprecio.... uf... y lo que les queda por pasar en los próximos 10-15 años.... es difícil sustraerse a eso... estoy más que apesadumbrado, te lo digo.


----------



## Janus (19 May 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Y cómo lo hacemos.... el problema de esta mierda de país es que es tan, tan complicado salir de la mierda PPSOE...
> 
> Hablas con la gente y parece que no hay nada más allá del PPSOE. Que la tierra se acaba, el mar cae en cascada hacia el espacio exterior, y tú te precipitarás por él al estilo MundoDisco.
> 
> ...




Siento devolverte a la realidad pero no serás tú quien logre cambiar esto si es que se puede hacer antes de que cambia radicalmente para siempre. Serán nuestos hijos si ahora tienen menos de 12 años. Todo lo demás es tierra quemada y vicios que no son fáciles ni de dejar ni de olvidar.

Esta crisis está generando un odio exhacerbado entre las clases, trabajadores, pensionistas, extranjeros .... Básicamente vamos a un todos contra todos. El de enfrente es el culpable de todo. Así es imposible salir adelante. Solo nuestros niños pequeños están "vírgenes" de ese odio. Todos los demás lo tenemos por lo que no somos los idóneos.
Lo que sí podemos hacer es sentar la base necesaria para que el futuro sea posible para otros. Me refiero a que nosotros somos los que tenemos que arrasar la mierda de gentuza que hay en el país .... para que nuestros hijos pequeños puedan trabajar juntos y sin odios.

Lo siento es así de duro. Quédese con la suerte, y ahorre mucho, de que podrá viajar al primer mundo, el de verdad, porque sus hijos habrán emigrado a vivir allí. Ya en la segunda mitad del siglo 19, hubo una migración masiva de europeos (50 millones) hacia Estados Unidos porque en Europa había hambre, paro y epidemias. Ahora sus bisnietos están disfrutando de lo que realmente significa "occidente" o al menos han tenido la oportunidad de prosperar.


----------



## Mulder (19 May 2012)

A las buenas noches!

No me hagan mucho caso que ya llevo varias copas encima ::

Por la parte informática he de decir que yo no tengo carrera, aprendí por simple interés y lo tocaba ya todo en tiempos ya muy remotos, recibí mi primera copia de Linux en el 93 (el mismo año en que se empezó a programar) pero unos pocos años antes ya tenía en casa un 286 (host y con capacidad para terminales serie) con un xenix que instalé yo mismo sin tener ni pajolera idea de como hacerlo (pero lo conseguí ), es decir alrededor del año 90 yo ya me manejaba con ese 'lujo' que era unix. Tendrían que haber visto los manuales, apilados de lado le llegaban a uno a la parte inferior del culo o a la superior según la altura, todos en inglés y con sus correspondientes páginas dejadas en blanco intencionadamente :XX:

Alrededor del 92 ya me conectaba a BBS's, que eran algo así como el antecedente de los foros de hoy en día pero con sección de downloads de ficheros, las redes de Fidonet y otras más locales fueron mi Universidad hasta que llegó Internet, dejando aparte mi empeño personal.

En los universitarios veo mucha base, pero muy poca práctica, miedo tremendo a montar cualquier cosa, hasta al código más tonto en PHP le tienen miedo infinito, no son capaces de probar y equivocarse y ese es el máximo error de la educación informática en España. Por cierto cada vez que veo al inventor de FB no puedo dejar de pensar que hubiera sido de este señor si fuera español, pobre de él.

Por otra parte he de decir que un euro de dos velocidades no tiene sentido, el euro es una moneda internacional y por esa razón nosotros también exportamos inflación aunque sea menos que los gringos. La solución de esta crisis, además de borrar del mapa a la castuza y reducir sus responsabilidades al mínimo más mínimo posible es eliminar el negocio de los bancos mediante el coeficiente de caja del 100%, si el banco cae no hará falta FGD ni FROB ni mierdas, se venden sus activos y todo el mundo recibe lo suyo ¿que no habrá crédito como antes? bueno, eso ya ocurre ahora mismo.

Los alemanes son los inventores de la castuza, es decir, pensiones gestionadas por el Estado, son estatalistas pero no inteligentes, aunque se empeñen mucho en lo suyo les falta algo de brillo, necesitan algo de luz desde fuera porque ellos solos no son capaces de encontrarla, aunque si sean capaces de ejecutarla hasta el final.

Bueno, como ya les dije, llevaba más de una copa encima


----------



## Janus (19 May 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Por favor, no me adjudique cosas que no me pertenecen; como pequeño ejemplo, le recuerdo que yo tardé 5 segundos en postear contra el uso de enlaces satelitales para algo que no sea broadcasting.
> 
> Por otra parte, no me haga reir con el nivel de la ingeniería informática, por favor. Que por cierto de ingeniería todavía no tiene un colín, reivindicación que llevamos haciendo desde hace muchos años, pero que siempre nos han dado con la puerta en las narices con ella.
> 
> ...



El tema de las cárnicas es una verdadera pena. Es un sector que está en la frontera de lo que puede ser un gran futuro (si fuera orientada a la prestación de servicios de calidad e innovación) pero la empresa española lo está inclinando hacia lo mediocre a base de desprestigiar esos servicios con tarifas de precio puta.

Y ya saben, si la tarifa es baja .... los sueldos son bajos y por ende no son capaces de retener talento por lo que el nivel baja hasta mínimos. Da cierto coraje ver cómo se valora a estos profesionales en USA por ejemplo y cómo se hace en España. Estamos en un país que todo lo que no sea pelotazo, suena a ser un pringao!.
Es una pena porque es un sector que debería generar mucho empleo de clase media.


----------



## burbubolsa (19 May 2012)

Lo de la luz me ha impresionado. Y sí, es posible que partir el € carezca de sentido, pero que se vayan los alemanes y otros que les venga bien, no. A mí me cuadra, porque tienen a los daneses, polacos, turcos, suecos, todos fuera del €. Los países con mejores economías, o con mayores potenciales de crecimiento, ya están fuera. Así que el € es en realidad una trampa de moscas sureñas, en la que el crédito es el aglutinante pegajoso. ¿Trampa para qué? Pues trampa antinacionalismos, claro. Para prevenir conciencias nacionales exacerbadas, la mala salud económica es formidable. That's pride fuckin' wit ya. Fuck pride! Pride only hurts, it never helps.


----------



## Janus (19 May 2012)

Artículo de John Mauldin


Dr. Frankenstein's Europe 
By John Mauldin | May 19, 2012 
There Is No Easy Grexit
A Rational Bank Run
Greek Fatigue 
The Alligator of Bank Runs
Who Gets the Old Maid?
Atlanta, New York, Philadelphia, Italy, and Singapore 
"Had I right, for my own benefit, to inflict this curse upon everlasting generations? I had before been moved by the sophisms of the being I had created; I had been struck senseless by his fiendish threats; but now, for the first time, the wickedness of my promise burst upon me; I shuddered to think that future ages might curse me as their pest, whose selfishness had not hesitated to buy its own peace at the price, perhaps, of the existence of the whole human race."
– The musings of Dr. Frankenstein about his creation of a monster, in Mary Shelley's 1818 novel, Frankenstein
And later the monster answers:
"Shall each man," cried he, "find a wife for his bosom, and each beast have his mate, and I be alone? I had feelings of affection, and they were requited by detestation and scorn. Man! You may hate, but beware! Your hours will pass in dread and misery, and soon the bolt will fall which must ravish from you your happiness forever. Are you to be happy while I grovel in the intensity of my wretchedness? You can blast my other passions, but revenge remains – revenge, henceforth dearer than light or food! I may die, but first you, my tyrant and tormentor, shall curse the sun that gazes on your misery. Beware, for I am fearless and therefore powerful. I will watch with the wiliness of a snake, that I may sting with its venom. Man, you shall repent of the injuries you inflict."
In the classic novel by Mary Shelley (written when she was just 19!), she writes about a young doctor (the Frankenstein of the title) who defies nature and creates an ungainly monster, piecing together parts that were not designed to fit each other. Even though he gives the creature life, it eventually turns on him and his family. The unhappy monster, which develops into quite the rationalizing being, demands that Dr. Frankenstein create a female version of himself so they can flee civilization and find happiness. When Dr. Frankenstein decides not to follow through on his initial promise to do so (thus the first quote), the monster seeks revenge. It does not end happily.
The European Monetary Union was a triumph of hope over reason, pieced together from very dissimilar countries which, while sharing common borders, have very different cultures and economies. That it would eventually face an existential crisis was foretold by numerous critics at the time of its creation. The euro has never been a real currency. It was and still is an experiment, fashioned and shaped by a generation with noble ideas and vision, but tied together by an unworkable structure. Can its foundation be reworked into a solid structure? Or will natural centrifugal forces pull it apart? The difficulties that are faced are somewhat akin to fixing the engine of a jet plane while it is flying at 30,000 feet. 
In today's letter we explore the options that the eurozone faces in order to stay together, and what it all means for some of the countries involved. While I have written for a very long time about the probability of Greece exiting the eurozone, the actuality is fraught with risk, not just for Europe but for the world economy. What happens in the next few months will impact us all for a very long time. Indeed, this is one of those years, as Lenin noted, when decades happen. There is a lot to cover, and in future weeks we will go into more detail, but today let's just step back and see if we can get the larger picture.
There Is No Easy Grexit
The term du jour for the possible exit of Greece from the eurozone is "Grexit." It is a rather ugly sounding word for what will be an ugly process if it happens. A Grexit has several serious implications. (I wonder how the Chinese translators will render Grexit.)
The first is the risk of contagion. When Bear Stearns went bankrupt, the immediate question by the market was not how much did we lose, but who is next? As it turned out, it was Lehman. The rest is history. But it was a recent lesson that is still quite vivid in the memory of traders and investors. 
Grexit calls into question the very existence of the European Monetary Union. Is it a union from which there may be no exit, an "all for one and one for all" union, or is it a club that one can choose to belong to or to leave? Certainly, it's a club that offers very distinct privileges, but also one that imposes very high costs on both the member who leaves and the members who stay, who must pick up the bar tab of the fleeing member.
There are those who argue that there is no treaty provision that allows for the exit of a member of the eurozone. Therefore, under the rules, you simply can't leave. That is a nice concept in theory, but each member of the eurozone still thinks of itself as a sovereign country with full rights of self-determination, including the right to be self-destructive.
It is kind of like telling South Carolina in 1861 that there is no provision in the US Constitution for a state to secede from the Union. South Carolina and ten other states soon decided they did indeed have that right, and the bloodiest war in US history was fought over that question. People who think they are part of a sovereign country tend to be jealous of that idea and resist any suggestion that there may be limits on their sovereignty. And while no one thinks that the rest of the eurozone would resort to any sort of coercive action, the manner in which Greece is allowed to leave (or pushed out the door) is of the utmost importance. 
The "Troika" (the European Commission [EC], the International Monetary Fund [IMF], and the European Central Bank [ECB]) has set up budgetary expectations for Greece as a condition of getting loans to pay their current operating expenses. These conditions require Greece to reduce its deficit and balance its budget by cutting government spending and raising taxes, and by actually collecting the taxes that have not been paid. This idea of not spending more than you take in taxes is called austerity by its critics and simple common sense by its proponents.
But the program has resulted in 25% unemployment (50% among youth) and a deep five-year recession, with the likelihood of another 7% dip just this year alone. (Question: How long does a recession have to last until it becomes a depression? Recessions typically last at most two years in developed countries.) Government workers are losing their jobs, and profits are severely down, as are tax receipts. 
Greeks recently voted overwhelmingly for parties that want to reject the austerity program in one way or another. It was an almost complete reversal of the margins that the two previously dominant parties tended to get. Those parties agreed on the need to accept the austerity measures, in order to be able to continue selling bonds to European governmental institutions (and the IMF), since the private bond market for Greece had simply ceased to exist, except for relatively small trades by speculators buying bonds that others were forced to sell.
And the government entities represented by the Troika wanted some assurance that Greece would not continue to run huge deficits, but would at some point in the future be able to return to the private bond market. That meant that there had to be a balanced budget. Otherwise, Europe would be funding Greece for decades, which would not sit well with European voters.
Even so, because of the very real pain caused by the austerity measures, Greek voters pushed back and resoundingly voted out the parties that had agreed to the measures. Because so many small parties with such different views garnered votes, there was no way to form a majority government, and so there will be another election June 17. The recent vote notwithstanding, opinion polls show more than 75 percent of Greek voters want to stay in the euro.
There is no way to know what will happen next month; the polls change every few days. And the Greek economy may be in much worse shape by June 17. The government is running out of money to pay its day-to-day bills. We are not talking just your basic police, fire, military, and other government-worker salaries, though those are very much at risk.
The austerity deal requires that Greece actually collect taxes that are owed. One of these is the property tax, which evidently almost no one paid. And some bureaucrat got the "bright" idea (pardon the pun) to collect the tax by adding it to people's electric bills. People tended to pay their electric bills – the power was shut off if you didn't. However, that didn't work out so well. This from the Financial Times:
"The government had hoped to raise €1.7bn-€2bn from the levy in the fourth quarter of last year. But a massive unions-led civil disobedience movement against this 'injustice' scuppered that and a ruling that it was illegal to disconnect people's electricity supply for non-payment sent the collection rate even lower. However, the memorandum of understanding with the IMF-EU signed in March demands that Athens collects a range of back taxes, such as the property tax from 2009 which was essentially never collected. So it will be interesting to see how the Troika reacts to these most recent developments. Ironically, the scale of non-payment means that the PPC itself (the power company) has run out of money. Last month it needed a €250m liquidity injection from the government so as to avert a nation-wide energy supply meltdown. So even less of the already-too-small pot of tax revenues is going to the government. The PPC has until end of June to find new sources of funding. It seems unlikely that people who stopped paying power bills last year are suddenly going to start now. While EU-IMF funding is still forthcoming, the overwhelming support for the anti-bailout parties as Greece heads for new elections next month puts an obvious question mark over future assistance. But the PCC experience suggests we really could be moving towards the IOU stage of this crisis as liquidity issues bite."
So let's get this straight. Now the government is running out of money and the power company can't collect enough to pay its bills because Greeks simply aren't made to pay, so the government has to subsidize the power company with money it doesn't have.
The party that leads in various polls is called Syriza. A youngish firebrand has convinced many Greeks that the austerity program must stop but that Europe should and will continue funding them. Let's take this straight from the Wall Street Journal: 
"ATHENS—The head of Greece's radical left party says there is little chance that Europe will cut off funding to the country, and if it does, Greece will repudiate its debts. 
"In an interview, Alexis Tsipras, the 37-year-old head of the Coalition of the Radical Left, also known as Syriza, warns that financial collapse in Greece would drag down the rest of the euro zone. Instead, he says, Europe must consider a more growth-oriented policy to arrest Greece's spiraling recession and address what he calls a growing 'humanitarian crisis' facing the country. 
" 'Our first choice is to convince our European partners that, in their own interest, financing must not be stopped,' Tsipras said in an interview with The Wall Street Journal Thursday. 'If we can't convince them—because we don't have the intention to take unilateral action—but if they proceed with unilateral action on their side, in other words they cut off our funding, then we will be forced to stop paying our creditors, to go to a suspension in payments to our creditors.' 
"According to recent opinion polls, Tsipras' party is poised to win the most votes in repeat elections next month, bettering its surprise, second-place finish in an inconclusive May 6 vote that left no party or coalition with enough seats in parliament to form a government."
Call me skeptical, but I fail to see how a young man who has never been at a negotiating table with any of the Troika (and who has apparently never talked with a German banker) can think he can hold Europe hostage. 
"Tsipras says that, if push comes to shove, Greece can manage on its own. By not paying its debts, the country will have enough cash to pay its workers and retirees. He also proposes cuts in defense spending, cracking down on waste and corruption, and tackling widespread tax evasion by the rich." 
While such a platform might qualify him to run for US president, I somehow don't see it convincing anyone that Greece is on a path to a balanced budget. Especially when he wants to quash the austerity programs that were agreed to, in order to secure the last round of funding.
A Rational Bank Run
The entire issue is made worse by the fact that there is a very real run on Greek banks. The FT reports that €5 billion has left Greek banks in just the last two weeks, some 3% of the total remaining deposits, by my calculation. As Mervyn King, the governor of the Bank of England noted during the Northern Rock crisis, "Once a bank run has started, it is rational to join in." 
The more that Greek citizens feel it is possible that Greece will leave the euro, the more likely they are to pull their money from Greek banks and send it abroad. Everyone in Greece is reading about the bank run, and the lines at the banks next week will be longer than the ones this week. And in today's world there is no need to stand in line. The bank run can be entirely executed by computer. You simply open an account in another country and wire the money out. 
That means the very cash that is needed by businesses small and large is fleeing the country. There is little investment in equipment or services, beyond what is absolutely necessary. Forget about getting a small-business loan at a bank. The ECB has already said it cannot continue to fund four Greek banks (talk about yelling fire in a crowded theater!), although those banks can get funded by the Greek central bank, which can get money from the ECB. 
The primary resource that is needed to create growth is confidence, and that is in short supply in Greece. And if you're in another country and thinking about investing in Greece, it makes sense to wait and see what will happen. Maybe prices of things you want to buy will be much more attractive if the banking system collapses. A few months after the collapse, someone will get around to selling the assets and loans of the banks, which may be in drachmas at the time, so your euros or dollars will go a LOT farther. Distressed loans and a currency revaluation? That smells like opportunity.
When Argentina collapsed, last decade, those who went in with cash were able to get some very good properties and deals. I could go down a list of such potential opportunities, but they will be there. At least Greek beaches are not going to be taken away. While it has been 25 years since I was there, I still remember how beautiful they were. There is a reason tourism in Greece is 20% of the economy. And that will be there no matter what currency Greece uses.
I said it was important how Europe deals with Greece, whether it stays in the euro or leaves. If Europe gives in to the demands for more money without a real plan for a path to a balanced budget, then they are sending a message to the voters of Spain, Portugal, Italy, and Ireland. Ireland goes to the polls in a few weeks. Spain already has Greek-like 25% unemployment. The frustration that Spain and the other countries feel with their own austerities is very real and getting worse, and the Troika knows it. 
That is the reality that Greece faces. If they vote to stop the austerity, it is likely that Europe will simply not fund their loans. If Greece is not going to pay anyway, why not just pay off the loans or write them off? The thinking will be, "Why give them more money to spend when they are not living up to the agreements? These things can't be negotiated with every new government. There has to be some continuity."
But staying in the euro does not solve Greece's most significant problem. Greece has a serious trade deficit. Its workers are not as productive as those in the core of Europe, and relative wages need to come down. And while that is easy to say in the abstract economic world, it is hard to do in the real world. What Greek worker thinks he is overpaid by 30% relative to a German worker? Try and sell that in Athens.
But that is the judgment of the market. And until the trade imbalance is solved, there will be no lasting solution to the Greek crisis. The imbalance will either be solved by a swift change of currency and a revaluation of the new drachma or a slow, tortuous process that could result in more than a decade of recessions and slow growth, with chronic high unemployment.
Greek Fatigue 
Europe is visibly getting weary of dealing with Greece. Just as Hank Paulson eventually gave up trying to convince Dick Fuld to accept a rescue of Lehman Brothers on realistic terms, Europe may grow tired of being only one election away from yet another Greek crisis. And while Greeks may be tired of austerity, and they are, they have not yet come to the realization that the rest of Europe may not be willing to let them live as they want.
Greece will not be kicked out of the euro, but it is entirely possible and even likely that their funding will dry up without a continued austerity program. And that will eventually push voters to demand a government that promises them a return to their own currency. "How could it be worse?" they will think. But for a year or so it will get worse. Then it will get better. But the changes will be severe.
The Alligator of Bank Runs
If and when Greece exits the euro, the ECB must be prepared to step in with massive funding of peripheral-country banks and sovereign debt. That is not within their charter today; but when the euro is at total risk, that is the only way to save it. 
As the joke goes, it is hard to remember that the original project was to drain the swamp when you are up to your neck in alligators. The "alligator" that will immediately face Europe after a Greek exit is bank runs in Spain and Italy. There must be the creation of a European-wide institution to insure deposits, in order to stop bank runs. Inexplicably, Europe does not have the equivalent of an FDIC, but if they are to survive they'd better get one.
Further, a Greek exit will mean even more defaults and losses, not only on Greek government debt but on their private debt as well. I know, the law says the contracts are in euros, not drachmas. But the Greek government will pass a law that says all debt owed by Greek citizens will be paid in drachmas, or something to that effect. And Greek citizens have to obey the law, don't they? Exactly who are you going to send to repossess my property (car, home, equipment, etc.)? As we kids used to say when someone wanted to make us do something, "Yeah? You and what army?" 
Businesses will get very concerned about doing business with citizens of a country that might leave the euro. If Greece is allowed to set a precedent by leaving, there must be clear rules for the reconciliation of contracts.
And there must be a massive show of support for Spanish and Italian sovereign debt, to convince the market that Germany and the other core countries are serious. We are talking multiple trillions of euros will be needed, if the interest rates on Spanish and Italian debt are not kept in check. That may mean the ECB will have to monetize debt for a time. Or they can change the rules and allow the European Stability Mechanism (ESM) to ******** as a bank, which would essentially allow the ESM to borrow from the ECB a relatively unlimited amount of capital (just 20 times leverage of €400 billion is a LOT of euros). That should buy all the time needed.
And then they have to deal with the whole fiscal union concept. As so many people said at the beginning of the euro experiment, you can't have a real monetary union without a fiscal union. But that is a story for another letter.
So, let's sum up. Greece will either have to continue with austerity to get any more money or leave the euro. The latter is more likely at some point, because sooner or later the voters will elect a government that will make that choice. And it may happen quite soon.
Right now, it would be difficult for the eurozone to guarantee Spanish bank deposits, for instance, and not guarantee Greek deposits. I suppose they could cook up a reason, but it would not be seen as the right thing to do in polite circles. And if a run on Spanish banks happens while waiting for Greece to make up its mind? What then? That will be a crisis on steroids.
Europe is going to either have to abandon the idea of a complete monetary union and let some nations go, or it is going to have to print massive amounts of money. Most likely it would be the ECB that turns on the presses, although making the ESM a bank could be an option if things get really bad. It all depends on how badly the Germans want to keep the euro together and what they will pay for doing so. Right now, the polls say they will do whatever it takes, even if they don't like it. If inflation gets to 4-5%, then let's ask the question again. 
And I know some of you are thinking, how can he be talking trillions? Easy. Greece's commitments alone to various European entities (the ECB, their portion of the ESM, EIB, etc.) run to about €500 billion. Add to that what private contract losses would be. Then realize that Greece is quite small compared to Spain or Italy. Yes, I know, Italy and Spain are not Greece; but the bond market is getting nervous. Spanish yields spiked to 6.5% at one point this week. The eurozone must commit to keeping peripheral interest rates low while countries struggle to get their budgets under control. That will not happen overnight, nor will it be cheap. It may cost Europe trillions. As in, more money than anyone can wrap their head around.
(Sidebar: I'm thinking the ECB is going to cut rates shortly.)
And the rest of the world had better hope they get it right. European banks are almost three times larger than US banks and finance much of world trade. A weakened European banking system is not good for anyone. Yes, emerging-market banks, private banks (hedge funds and sovereign funds), and even US banks can step in and, over time, make up the difference. Bu the operative words are "over time." Building up the institutional infrastructure to finance global trade has taken decades. It wouldn't take that long to do it again, but it would not be just a year. There could be large disruptions.
And that is not to mention European consumers and their imports, which would suffer in a prolonged European recession. Which would of course affects world trade and global GDP.
European leaders have given us an experiment called the euro. Will it be like Frankenstein's monster and turn on them? Have they defied the natural order of Europe, or tamed the beast that raged for a thousand years? Have they created something that mankind will dearly wish they hadn't, and suffer for their hubris?
Or will the euro yet become a Hercules, capable of performing astounding feats for the greater good? We are at the critical moment of the experiment, when the results are not yet clear but everyone can see that we won't have to wait much longer.
Who Gets the Old Maid?
A popular card game for children is called Old Maid, which is played with a deck with an extra queen. The cards are dealt and the players trying to match their cards (a 3 with another 3, or a king with another king, for instance) until they can play all their cards. And of course you must trade cards with other players. When one person has no cards left, whoever has the Old Maid (the solitary queen) loses. There is some strategy involved, as if you have the Old Maid early, you might not pass it until close to the end, so it cannot come back to you. 
Which brings to mind the balance sheet of the ECB, and leads to some rather dark thoughts. If Greece leaves, then at best the ECB will only get drachmas in return for the euros on the Greek account. IF Greece decides to pay anything at all. (My bet is that if they do pay, there will be strings attached that say the ECB must hold the drachmas for a very long time, so as not to hurt the currency.)
OK, but that increases every remaining eurozone member's commitment by around 2.5% of the remaining balance. And then what if Portugal or Spain leaves? Or, heaven forbid, Italy? Your commitment just grew by a rather large amount. Not to mention your portion of the ESM, EFSF, EIB, etc.
On the way to a Nash equilibrium, the players all try and anticipate the moves and rationale of the other players, plus what their levels of pain tolerance will be. And then they adjust their own positions. 
At what point does it occur to the voters of a country that they are taking on more debt than they can bear? How much European solidarity is really there? Is there an unlimited amount of pain that can be tolerated? I rather think there is a limit; we just don't know what it is, or even if we could ever conceivably get there.
At what point does a country decide it does not want to be stuck with the Old Maid? Will Greece be allowed to walk away from its commitments? And if it tries, what will be the consequences? I know there is no mechanism for any of this, but someone had better be doing some serious planning around it, because you can bet a lot of investors are privately calculating how things will play out. This can all be handled, if you decide to deal with the issues openly.
So what am I worried about? We all know that developed countries do not default on their sovereign debts: the banking regulators of Europe have told us so. And if you can't trust a banking regulator to know what he's doing, then who can you trust?


----------



## burbubolsa (19 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> El tema de las cárnicas es una verdadera pena. Es un sector que está en la frontera de lo que puede ser un gran futuro (si fuera orientada a la prestación de servicios de calidad e innovación) pero la empresa española lo está inclinando hacia lo mediocre a base de desprestigiar esos servicios con tarifas de precio puta.
> 
> Y ya saben, si la tarifa es baja .... los sueldos son bajos y por ende no son capaces de retener talento por lo que el nivel baja hasta mínimos. Da cierto coraje ver cómo se valora a estos profesionales en USA por ejemplo y cómo se hace en España. Estamos en un país que todo lo que no sea pelotazo, suena a ser un pringao!.
> Es una pena porque es un sector que debería generar mucho empleo de clase media.



Para empezar, yo haría picadillo a las cárnicas y a los cárnicos. Especialmente a los que tengan prisas por montar este tipo de empresillas.

Para terminar, llegamos tarde. La partida ha comenzado, la burbuja 2.0 está en el aire, las cartas repartidas y España no juega. Jugó su papel en la prestación asimétrica de servicios como hombre rico, con proveedores del "tercer mundo" cuyo único garante era cierta sintonía linguística. Estos proveedores ahora crecen más que nosotros y utilizan sus servicios en su propio beneficio, o en beneficio del gran cliente americano, el área dólar. ¿Y €pa? Pues tenemos a los irlandeses, líderes locales en outsourcing, dando servicio a un lado y a otro del charco, aparte de los isleños, que también tienen su propio ejército de picateclas que ocupa tres husos horarios. ¿Podemos trabajar para los alemanes? Aparte de los mejores matemáticos continentales, los polacos, tienen ucranianos, búlgaros, rumanos, checos, y largos etcéteras, que ya tienen sintonía idiomática por tener trocitos del heimat, y financiación por haber sufrido sus propias crisis hace un par de décadas y haber ahorrado en consecuencia. Es difícil construir con silicio sobre ladrillo.


----------



## bertok (20 May 2012)

Anlisis Hdar: Socios de un club que deja entrar a cualquiera,Inversin - Bolsas - Mercados. Expansin.com


----------



## Janus (20 May 2012)

Será lo que tenga que ser. Echen cuentas si sale Grecia y cuánto faltaría para las elecciones usanas. Lo mismo para San Fermín pudiera comenzar un rally alcista de los importantes, o quizá no con la topo Merkel.

Grecia. ¿Cómo afecta su salida a nuestras inversiones?.


----------



## Janus (20 May 2012)

Lo que le puede esperar a Bankia, a mí personalmente no me extrañaría nada que cotizase por debajo de medio euro. Y quizá sea mucho ....

John Owen: “En dos aos, Bankia estar en la situacin actual de RBS”,Inversin - Bolsas - Mercados. Expansin.com


----------



## The Hellion (20 May 2012)

Vozpópuli - Juan Laborda - La ceguera del pensamiento económico moderno



> Hace más de diez años el economista e historiador del pensamiento económico Robert Heilbroner y su pupilo William Milberg publicaron un libro con un título muy sugerente, La crisis de visión en el pensamiento económico moderno. Siempre lo recomiendo a mis alumnos, anticipaba el vacio intelectual y las falacias que había detrás de los elegantes modelos matemáticos de la economía neoclásica o neoliberal, y que nos ha llevado a la actual crisis económica y financiera.
> 
> Heilbroner y Milberg afirmaban ya en 1995 que una demoledora crisis, más amplia y profunda que nunca, estaba afectando a la teoría económica moderna. La crisis en cuestión era consecuencia de de la ausencia de una visión, de un conjunto de aquellos conceptos políticos y sociales compartidos, de los que depende, en última instancia, la economía. A la decadencia de la perspectiva económica le han seguido diversas tendencias cuyo denominador común era una impecable elegancia a la hora de exponer los términos, acompañada de una absoluta inoperancia en su aplicación práctica.
> 
> ...



Como en todos los artículos de opinión, ascua y sardina se atraen como hierro e imán. Por supuesto, es ventajista afirmar que la crisis actual es culpa del sector privado, porque al no seguir creciendo al ritmo de la burbuja, no genera suficientes impuestos para que el sector público pueda seguir subsistiendo en la monstruosa dimensión que tiene. O identificar correctamente el perverso efecto de la remuneración de los ejecutivos, y no decir ni chus sobre el perverso efecto de los subsidios para todos. 

Dicho lo cual, el diagnóstico


Tesis incorrecta sobre el funcionamiento de los mercados
Creación de incentivos incorrectos que generan comportamientos disfuncionales
Aparición de unas manos fuertes, combinación de castuzos públicos y privados, que no solo no pagan las consecuencias de los comportamientos disfuncionales, sino que se benefician activamente de ellas
Refleja certeramente cómo hemos llegado hasta aquí. 

El resto del artículo, la verdad, no me ha parecido muy interesante.


----------



## Janus (20 May 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Vozpópuli - Juan Laborda - La ceguera del pensamiento económico moderno
> 
> 
> 
> ...




El Estado debe actuar como garante de que las leyes se preservan y se cumplen. Malas actuaciones siempre existirán y son los gobernantes quienes deben actuar cuando éstas se producen. Actuar con energía y contundencia para dejar claro cuál es su papel y que siempre estará contra los malos.

En esta crisis es evidente que ha existido mala praxis por parte de bancos, agencias .... (exactamente igual que cuando un yonki roba en un estanco) y es el Estado de Derecho quien tiene que actuar para evitarlo. Si no, para qué está?, solo para gastarse nuestro dinero?.

Es bastante más doloroso que un juez no actúe contra un ladrón que el hecho propiamente cometido por el ladrón. Del primero se espera otro comportamiento.

En eso es en lo que estamos en la crisis. Unos comenten delitos y otros deben administrar justicia. En esta ecuación está fallando lamentablemente lo segundo. Por mucho que sean ladrones de guante blanco ........ ladrones son y como ladrones deben ser tratados.


----------



## The Hellion (20 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> El Estado debe actuar como garante de que las leyes se preservan y se cumplen. Malas actuaciones siempre existirán y son los gobernantes quienes deben actuar cuando éstas se producen. Actuar con energía y contundencia para dejar claro cuál es su papel y que siempre estará contra los malos.
> 
> En esta crisis es evidente que ha existido mala praxis por parte de bancos, agencias .... (exactamente igual que cuando un yonki roba en un estanco) y es el Estado de Derecho quien tiene que actuar para evitarlo. Si no, para qué está?, solo para gastarse nuestro dinero?.
> 
> ...



Absolutamente de acuerdo. 

El problema es que primero hay que definir qué régimen se quiere (o por lo menos, qué régimen no se quiere) y después redactar el código para conseguirlo. 

Hace cosa de un año estuve en una conferencia de Leslie Young, un catedrático chino de finanzas y economía, que aportaba una perspectiva un tanto curiosa (para un occidental): afirmaba que occidente estaba sufriendo el mismo problema que sufrió China con el gobierno de los funcionarios en la época imperial; en este caso los funcionarios eran los financieros, que se encargaban de que el ordenamiento jurídico fuese una situación win-win para ellos.

Afirmando que la sociedad occidental está secuestrada por los financieros, como la china lo estuvo por los funcionarios imperiales, justificaba la praxis del gobierno chino, al afirmar que el gobierno gobernaba para todos, y que la supuesta libertad occidental no era sino una situación en la que una casta (los financieros, integrada por políticos y grandes bancos, agencias calificadoras etc) manejaban los hilos mediante la creación de normas e instrumentos tan opacos que únicamente ellos tenían los resortes para gobernar. 

Y si entre los policymakers y los executives únicamente hay una divisoria con una puerta giratoria, por la que unos y otros cambian de grupo periódicamente, se puede estar seguro de que esas normas velarán por el bien de la casta, no por el bien de la sociedad. 

Todos vemos claramente el trinque de la casta. El problema es que ese trinque está rodeado de tal maraña de normas y de instrumentos tan opacos que es difícil abrirse camino a través de ellos. Los sucesivos escándalos (el último el de JPM) financieros no dejan de ser sofisticados instrumentos diseñados para distraer la atención del público, mientras el artista se lo lleva crudo. Y el problema es que cada vez está más claro que la única manera de resolver la situación va a ser la de Alejandro Magno y el nudo gordiano. Dejarse de sofismas, y dar un mandoblazo a la situación.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (20 May 2012)

faragon dijo:


> Parece que usted sabe de bolsa, sin embargo, de lo que se enseña en las distintas carreras de ingeniería informática de España, poco, o nada (las hay petardas sí, pero también muy buenas, al menos, las de Barcelona, que son las que conozco más), échele un ojo al programa de estudios de la ingeniería informática de la UPC o de la UAB (ambas en la provincia de Barcelona). No acostumbro a comentar mucho, pero me parece tremendo el leer denostar algo por gente que me ha hecho pasar vergüenza ajena al hablar sobre cosas de informática, e.g. enlaces por satélite, redes neuronales, correlaciones. Con frecuencia me da la sensación de que se habla más para parecer que alguien sabe de algo, que para aportar nada concreto al respecto.



Ya sé que en este foro todo el que no diga que la carrera de informática es lo más difícil del mundo mundial y que el que termine la carrera se merece 60k al año y un harén de hermosas mujeres a su disposición, es un sacrilego y merece ser lapidado, pero bueno, abriré el paraguas.

La carrera de informática en este pais, al menos la que he conocido yo, es, en mi opinión, una puta mierda. Desconozco como será ahora con Bolonia, pero antes era una mierda. Y que era mala, lo sabían hasta los de arriba. Basta decir que en el año 1992 había un plan de estudios, en el 93 cuando entré yo había otro, y cuando terminé la carrera, ya venía otro por detrás desde el 97, creo. Es decir, en 6 años, 3 planes de estudios distintos. Cuando se hace eso, es que algo ahí no funciona.

Personalmente, creo que los fallos que había eran muchos y variados. Era un carrera en la que creo que siendo generoso, la mitad de las asignaturas estudiadas no me han servido para nada. Y soy generoso porque a lo largo de mi vida he trabajado en diferentes sitios, con distintos cargos, y en muchos proyectos, de diferentes tecnologías. Además de eso, es una carrera que no te especializaba en nada, no te dejaba centrarte en una rama en la que adquirir un nivel elevado. Sales con un nivel bajo de todo.

Otro fallo eran los criterios de evaluación. Si lo que se pretendía era que el alumno, al acabar la carrera, consiguiera práctica y capacidad de razonamiento, el resultado era un fracaso. Había asignaturas como ingeniería del SW, en la que se supone que se tenía que razonar, y la gente se calcaba unas plantillas que las ponía de memorieta y se acabó el tema. Y aprobaban. Lo que dice pollastre de la chica de 5º que de programación sabía lo justo y menos, yo también lo he visto. 

Y que era (ahora no lo sé) una carrera ploff, me lo demuestran lo que veo una vez acabada la carrera. El trabajo de informáticos es desarrollado perfectamente por físicos, matemáticos, químicos, etc. Basta decir que el mejor analista que he tenido bajo mi mando, había estudiado ciencias políticas. Y no estoy de coña.

Y lo he visto en oposiciones de los cuerpos de informática. Si la carrera fuera tan buena, los tíos que hubieran estudiado informática tendrían que copar las plazas porque llevan años estudiando esos temas. Y sin embargo, te aseguro que en mis promociones, la inmensa mayoría no habían estudiado informática.


----------



## burbubolsa (20 May 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> La carrera de informática en este pais, al menos la que he conocido yo, es, en mi opinión, una puta mierda.



Si esto es así, no hay ni informáticos ni empresas de TI que valgan. Sin formación no hay fuerza laboral.

Por otra parte, si esta es la opinión que tienen los trabajadores del gremio de su propia carrera, no hace falta ningún intrusismo para hundir la profesión.


----------



## The Hellion (20 May 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El thanks se lo doy no por ciscarme en los informáticos, puesto que no tengo ni puta idea de su realidad. Se lo doy porque lo que usted describe es lo que, a mi modo de ver, pasa con un elevado porcentaje de carreras universitarias. 

Pero es que la solución no es fácil. Salvo montar un sistema radicalmente diferente, en el que cada facultad imponga unos requisitos de entrada que permitan estar razonablemente seguros de que los alumnos tienen un nivel básico X común entre todos, lo suficientemente elevado como para permitir que, después de tres o cuatro años de enseñanza exigente, pero razonable, van a merecer el nivel de expertos universitarios. 

Porque la situación hoy en día es radicalmente diferente. En una facultad que conozco, de letras, han estado produciendo, hasta hace no mucho tiempo, traductores jurados de ruso, en cuatro años, a partir de chavales de 18 que no tenían ni la más remota idea de ruso al empezar la carrera. Y además, se les ha dotado de conocimientos (traducción: se les ha hecho perder el tiempo) con lingüística, gramáticas generativas, fonologías y demás historias, apasionantes para que el que le guste, pero de escasa utilidad en una carrera como la de traducción. 

Indicación: nadie aprende ruso y se empapa de la realidad social rusa (hasta el nivel necesario para operar como intérprete jurado) en cuatro años, salvo que no se dedique a otra cosa. 

Conclusión: los mejores traductores son los que empezaron jóvenes porque les gustaba el trabajo, con independencia de lo que hayan estudiado. 

En su caso, parece que los mejores informáticos son los que se han dedicado a la informática, con independencia de lo que hayan estudiado. Es razonable hasta cierto punto, porque en la práctica de la informática, el friqui gana a la empollona hands down. Es un hecho incontestable. 

Ahora bien, intente hacer un programa de estudios que proporcione esos conocimientos a los alumnos, y salvo que uno de los requisitos de acceso sea un leve síndrome asperger, ya me contará usted como consigue que unos alumnos que llegan casi en blanco a la universidad, salgan cuatro años después con ese nivel de conocimiento. 

El sistema está jodido desde mucho más abajo que la universidad. Y el hecho de que los mejores profesionales de estos campos sean más o menos autodidactas no hace sino acentuar esa realidad. Porque a los 18 años es muy tarde para empezar a llenar de contenidos unas cabezas que llevan mucho tiempo vacías.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 May 2012)

El asunto de fondo, es que la educacion en España es mala, para no variar. La historia de la implantacion de la universidad en su ambito generalista, se hizo mal y tarde, es historia de este pais. El nido de corruptelas que giran en torno de la universidad y los rectores, su aislamiento del mundo empresarial y del dia a dia, son conocidos en la mayoria de circulos de saber.

Cuanto daño nos hizo ser de los mas retrasados en esta europa, y ahora vemos los resultados. Pero en fin, que no estamos aqui para eso, estamos aqui para hablar de bolsa, quien sepa, o yo para vender coches de la que pronto sera mi compañia.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 May 2012)

Un asunto que me gustaria que me respondieran, hacia que direccion hay mas recorrido si atendemos a:

-beneficios de las empresas.
-rentabilidad por dividendo

Es decir apuestan por un mercado bajista, que reflejara la caida de beneficios y la rentabilidad del capital, y una disminucion de los dividendos?
O mas bien creen que estamos mas cerca de un nuevo impulso alcista, ya que la caida del verano pasado desconto este primer semestre malo, que la caida de beneficos de usa no se producira y en europa se aumentara, y por tanto la rentabilidad por dividendo bajara, lo que hara que para aumtar beneficios haya que tomar posiciones?


----------



## Ajetreo (20 May 2012)

Por si no lo conocían les dejo este enlace

Ahora la ginebra también puede comerse

La Ginebra en la gastronoma del siglo XXI, ms all del popular gin tonic


----------



## Sr. Breve (20 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Anlisis Hdar: Socios de un club que deja entrar a cualquiera,Inversin - Bolsas - Mercados. Expansin.com



No eres el único que sigue a Hodar

Me encanta este señor, es francamente bueno... tiene casitodos los defectos que un mal trader que se precie debe reunir


----------



## Janus (20 May 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Ya sé que en este foro todo el que no diga que la carrera de informática es lo más difícil del mundo mundial y que el que termine la carrera se merece 60k al año y un harén de hermosas mujeres a su disposición, es un sacrilego y merece ser lapidado, pero bueno, abriré el paraguas.
> 
> La carrera de informática en este pais, al menos la que he conocido yo, es, en mi opinión, una puta mierda. Desconozco como será ahora con Bolonia, pero antes era una mierda. Y que era mala, lo sabían hasta los de arriba. Basta decir que en el año 1992 había un plan de estudios, en el 93 cuando entré yo había otro, y cuando terminé la carrera, ya venía otro por detrás desde el 97, creo. Es decir, en 6 años, 3 planes de estudios distintos. Cuando se hace eso, es que algo ahí no funciona.
> 
> ...



Yo creo bastante más en el desarrollo de capacidades que en el conocimiento propiamente dicho. Las primeras tienen mucho que ver con la ambición (*A*), con el sacrificio (*S*) y con la constancia (*C*).

*Ambición*: En España no es que podamos decir que se sea especialmente ambiciosos (en término medio de la población general) porque el bobierno ha abobado a media población con subsidios y "vida fácil". Para el resto también es difícil porque la casta empresarial trata de limitar constantemente a los que vienen por detrás para que no les muevan del sitio y así poder mantener el status quo.

*Sacrificio*: No requiere mucha explicación cuando desde la época de El Lazarillo de Tormes estamos buscando la ventaja y evitando el enfrentamiento con los retos en buena lid.

*Constancia*: Es difícil encontrar un periodo del año en el que haya 40 días seguidos sin festivos, vacaciones, fiestas y demás. Esto está muy bien pero es el reflejo de lo que queremos y buscamos.

El problema está en que no hay industria suficiente para poder dar rienda suelta a lo poco que tenemos de A+S+C. Tristemente no parece un problema de solución concreta en un aspecto únicamente. Es el reflejo de una actitud de la población (bien sembrada desde la casta política), una ausencia de aptitudes porque no se entrenan ya que no son necesarias para prosperar en este país (la gente brillante en conocimientos poco más que la Universidad tiene para poder seguir con su vocación) y una falta notable de ética democrática.

Creo sinceramente que primero van las personas y después las instituciones/empresas. Si tuviéramos realmente muy buena materia prima (una actitud de querer comernos el mundo) sería bastante sencillo que las empresas innovadoras surgieran como setas y que los profesionales adquirieran un notable prestigio y desarrollaran auténticas universidades del futuro. Pero donde estamos en que un ingeniero gana 800 euros y se le pone a poner sellos porque las empresas piensan "voy a pagar 800 euros mensuales y si puede elegir a un ingeniero ... mejor que a un gitano".


----------



## bertok (20 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Yo creo bastante más en el desarrollo de capacidades que en el conocimiento propiamente dicho. Las primeras tienen mucho que ver con la ambición (*A*), con el sacrificio (*S*) y con la constancia (*C*).
> 
> *Ambición*: En España no es que podamos decir que se sea especialmente ambiciosos (en término medio de la población general) porque el bobierno ha abobado a media población con subsidios y "vida fácil". Para el resto también es difícil porque la casta empresarial trata de limitar constantemente a los que vienen por detrás para que no les muevan del sitio y así poder mantener el status quo.
> 
> ...



Buen post Janus, esas son las claves para el éxito profesional (siempre que uno no sea medio gilipollas)


----------



## atman (20 May 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Por si no lo conocían les dejo este enlace
> 
> Ahora la ginebra también puede comerse
> 
> La Ginebra en la gastronoma del siglo XXI, ms all del popular gin tonic



En Zurich, encontrará usted una "confiserie" donde tiene usted bombones con un praliné de ginebra que tumba un caballo.


----------



## Mulder (20 May 2012)

A las buenas tardes!



Janus dijo:


> El Estado debe actuar como garante de que las leyes se preservan y se cumplen. Malas actuaciones siempre existirán y son los gobernantes quienes deben actuar cuando éstas se producen. Actuar con energía y contundencia para dejar claro cuál es su papel y que siempre estará contra los malos.
> 
> En esta crisis es evidente que ha existido mala praxis por parte de bancos, agencias .... (exactamente igual que cuando un yonki roba en un estanco) y es el Estado de Derecho quien tiene que actuar para evitarlo. Si no, para qué está?, solo para gastarse nuestro dinero?.
> 
> ...



Es lo que comentaba sobre la responsabilidad, aunque en mi opinión ahora el problema es mucho más gordo que un simple Estado en dejación de funciones.

¿nadie se ha preguntado porque debe ser el Estado el que rescata a los bancos? es muy sencillo, porque las monedas actuales no se basan en nada, tan solo en la confianza. Si tenemos una crisis y el Estado deja caer a la banca la confianza en la moneda se resiente muchísimo y todo se cae, por una parte esto deja al Estado como garante del sistema monetario pero por otro tenemos que los banksters se convierten en conglomerados 'demasiado grandes para caer' y esto nos conduce irrevocablemente al 'moral hazard', se le da dinero a la banca sin pedir ningún tipo de responsabilidad o responsabilidades muy limitadas aunque el sector bancario está fuertemente regulado y tiene poco margen de maniobra.

Si no queremos que el sistema se autoengañe a sí mismo necesitamos una moneda respaldada en algo y/o imponer a los bancos un coeficiente de caja del 100%, yo no soy partidario de que el Estado meta la mano cada dos por tres en temas económicos, ni estoy a favor de sistemas que realmente no sirven para nada como el FGD. Si la banca cae, se venden sus activos y se procesa a los responsables.

Finalmente, como comentaba el otro día, la fata absoluta de responsabilidad, tenemos una separación de poderes ficticia, la justicia en este país es algo ridículo, las 'comisiones independientes' son cualquier cosa menos lo que dicen ser, la abundancia y poca claridad de las leyes son propias de sistemas corruptos hasta la médula, no hay peor dictadura que un sistema de leyes que es totalmente 'interpretable' a gusto del consumidor y con más agujeros que un queso gruyere, si el sistema legal fuese un programa a los legisladores se les habría puesto de patitas en la calle solo mirando como está redactada la Constitución.

Todo parece un teatrillo montado para engañar al personal, no hay nadie decente ni responsable y si todo el mundo es un irresponsable estamos condenados como país.

Esto es justo lo que está pasando ahora, todo el mundo sabe como estamos, pero creo que muy poca gente sabe el porque. De hecho la gran mayoría de la gente sigue teniendo fe en el sistema porque no sabe ni conoce el como ni el porqué de este destino, siguen haciendo caso a panfletarios como el 'periolisto' de El Pais, a tontos autojustificándose como el keynesian de este foro o los del 15M y funcionarios cabreados pidiendo más Estado (como si no hubiera ya suficiente), por no hablar de los idiotas pro-austeridad (mientras siga habiendo déficit público no existe la supuesta austeridad) y recortes sin contrapartida de rebajas de impuestos, porque son para sufragar sus redes clientelares pese a la disminución de la recaudación fiscal, de la casta pepera y catalana.

En fin, es para llorar y no se divisa el final del túnel, aunque se pueda ver alguna lucecita al fondo que puede que lo sea.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (20 May 2012)

Mis niveles ibex para mañana:





Hemos realizado varios objetivos bajistas, el doble techo de los 7205-7208 con clavicular en 7840 y pico, que nos mandaría el ibex a la zona de 6500-6480.
Un triángulo muy claro que si lo coges en la última perforación te lo manda a los 6385 (el mínimo fue 6380), y 2 impulsos cumplidos.
A ver yo estaría largo, saldría por debajo de 6535, probaría un largo otra vez en los 6390 con stop en 6376 y cortos por debajo hasta los 6270.
Por arriba, de superar los 6630, incrementaba largos y por encima de 6760 entiendo que puede significar que hemos comenzado la fase de corrección.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 May 2012)

Ese vaso para un gin, le queda igual que a un cristo dos pistolas.

Señores, aunque suene descorazonador, hay que plantearse corto bmw-largo daimler, con daimler podemos entrar largo, al fin y al cabo tenemos el 7% de la compañia, pero vw jamas de los jamases, ni siquiera cortos.


----------



## Janus (20 May 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Mis niveles ibex para mañana:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vamos a ver cómo se cotiza mañana. Es un día importante y puede venir muy calentito porque excusas hay de sobra para dar continuidad al cierre del SP el pasado viernes. No va a ser nada nada sencillo pasar las zona de 6600-6760. Ahí ha habido mucha zona de negociación y se ha intercambiado muchísimo papel. Aunque también es cierto que esa zona es pecata minuta para un cierre masivo de cortos por lo que sea.


----------



## The Hellion (20 May 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es el hijoputa de Pandoro, que se ha puesto dientes de oro, y viene riéndose a por nosotros, después de visitar a los metaleros.


----------



## burbubolsa (20 May 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> Si no queremos que el sistema se autoengañe a sí mismo necesitamos una moneda respaldada en algo y/o imponer a los bancos un coeficiente de caja del 100%, yo no soy partidario de que el Estado meta la mano cada dos por tres en temas económicos, ni estoy a favor de sistemas que realmente no sirven para nada como el FGD. Si la banca cae, se venden sus activos y se procesa a los responsables.



No veo nada factible pasar de un coeficinte de caja legal del 8%, y real del 2%, al 100% así por que así. Ningún sistema bancario tiene ahora mismo el 100% de coeficiente de caja, por muy deseable que sea, y un sistema tan intervenido como el chino, creo que ha elevado sus provisiones a un 10%, y todo por resolver un problema inflacionario derivado del crecimiento. El CC al 100% evitaría la crisis de crédito que tenemos, pero no la soluciona.

El tema legal es más abordable. Pero la reforma de la Justicia se ha anquilosado, y ahora justifica su parálisis en la falta de medios, tanto para evolucionar como para acometer los problemas actuales. Yo veo la solución en el terreno geopolítico desde hace ya bastante tiempo. Como poco, nos imponen un cambio de modelo de Estado, probablemente republicano y federal. No digo que lo desee, digo que nos lo imponen. España ya no está para elegir nada, como tampoco lo estaba cuando la crisis petrolera del 73 llegó en el 76 a la economía española. Nos impondrán esto y lo otro, y condicionarán los créditos y flujos monetarios al cumplimiento de la agenda. Si no se dan los pasos, no hay pasta. Y llevará tiempo como lo llevó la transición a la democracia. Y deberíamos dar gracias a no sufrir algo peor que un modelo de Estado, que es posible que alguien lo sufra, como Gran Bretaña con su problema escocés. Si no somos inteligentes, si nos liamos en circos gibraltareños, la papeleta nos la ganamos nosotros. Hemos dado en las últimas elecciones una mayoría absoluta en un momento crítico, y eso implica ceder la representatividad completamente. Si hay algo que agrave una crisis es la inercia política. Ya se escuchan discursos encedidos, se toman medidas salidas de tono, y no hay nada que pueda contrarrestarlo. Así que, como poco, son 4 años más de crisis, justificados en el cambio de gobierno. Y llorar no sirve de nada. La primera autonomía intervenida ha sido de las menos perjudicadas por la crisis, y su único pecado ha sido ampliar su espectro democrático. Llorar no les va a salvar de nada. Lo que deberían hacer es actuar de una forma realmente autónoma, no como una mera sucursal de Madrid, y buscar ayuda exterior. ¿No se han liquidado activos asturianos de Arcelor por parte de Mittal, empresa india y que se ha radicado en Luxemburgo? Es hora de aprovechar esas conexiones, y si no lo han hecho, pues mal, se merecen todos los rescates por impericia, y que no lloren; gobernar no es fácil.


----------



## burbubolsa (20 May 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Es el hijoputa de Pandoro, que se ha puesto dientes de oro, y viene riéndose a por nosotros, después de visitar a los metaleros.



Muchos se reirán de ZP, que si nos metió en la crisis, que si tal que si cual. Pero cuando España estaba quebrada en mayo de 2010 gracias al plan E, tuvo la suficiente visión para ir a por los chinos, Bernardino León mediante, y vendernos al mejor postor. ¿Qué es mejor, quebrar ya, o dejarlo para mañana? Yo las visitas de pandoro las prefiero cuanto mas tarde mejor. Y quedarse quietecito, acojonadito, no arregla nada. ZP habrá hecho bien o mal, no sé, pero han pasado ya dos años y todavía no hay intervención porque nadie en la U€ sabe cómo de grande es la cartera que nos prestaron los chinos. ¿De dónde sacará la pasta la trotona? Pues ni idea, pero espero que tenga la imaginación suficiente como para inventarse algo, porque si no va a ser el presidente que pase a la Historia como el primero en quebrar España en la etapa moderna.


----------



## The Hellion (20 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Muchos se reirán de ZP, que si nos metió en la crisis, que si tal que si cual. Pero cuando España estaba quebrada en mayo de 2010 gracias al plan E, tuvo la suficiente visión para ir a por los chinos, Bernardino León mediante, y vendernos al mejor postor. ¿Qué es mejor, quebrar ya, o dejarlo para mañana? Yo las visitas de pandoro las prefiero cuanto mas tarde mejor. Y quedarse quietecito, acojonadito, no arregla nada. ZP habrá hecho bien o mal, no sé, pero han pasado ya dos años y todavía no hay intervención porque nadie en la U€ sabe cómo de grande es la cartera que nos prestaron los chinos. ¿De dónde sacará la pasta la trotona? Pues ni idea, pero espero que tenga la imaginación suficiente como para inventarse algo, porque si no va a ser el presidente que pase a la Historia como el primero en quebrar España en la etapa moderna.



Ya, pero es que a cofidis solo se puede recurrir una vez. Y si por lo menos hubiese empezado a intentar resolver algo, pues todavía tendría un pase. 

En condiciones normales, también yo prefiero que pandoro tarde en llegar, pero si me dicen que se está poniendo ciego a viagra, la cosa cambia.


----------



## burbubolsa (20 May 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Ya, pero es que a cofidis solo se puede recurrir una vez. Y si por lo menos hubiese empezado a intentar resolver algo, pues todavía tendría un pase.
> 
> En condiciones normales, también yo prefiero que pandoro tarde en llegar, pero si me dicen que se está poniendo ciego a viagra, la cosa cambia.



Pues el país de Borat está comprando deuda pública. Sí, es el país de Borat, pero tienen más pasta que nosotros, cosas de petróleo.

Y hablando de viagra, ¿por qué no ofrecer condiciones especiales a farmaceúticas para cultivos de alto rendimiento? Resulta paralizante la falta de imaginación. Hay montones de soluciones, y si no se llevan a cabo y sólo se mira el feisbuk y el güindous es porque esta crisis NO INTERESA solucionarla. Feliz ortorepública.


----------



## Mulder (20 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> No veo nada factible pasar de un coeficinte de caja legal del 8%, y real del 2%, al 100% así por que así. Ningún sistema bancario tiene ahora mismo el 100% de coeficiente de caja, por muy deseable que sea, y un sistema tan intervenido como el chino, creo que ha elevado sus provisiones a un 10%, y todo por resolver un problema inflacionario derivado del crecimiento. El CC al 100% evitaría la crisis de crédito que tenemos, pero no la soluciona.



Evidentemente esta crisis ya no hay quien la solucione, pero las futuras crisis (que las habrá) si que se podrán prevenir.


----------



## burbubolsa (20 May 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Evidentemente esta crisis ya no hay quien la solucione, pero las futuras crisis (que las habrá) si que se podrán prevenir.



A mí me interesaría más solucionar esta crisis, que pensar en las cienes de veces que vamos a morir en vidas futuras. Y soluciones hay, pero para quien quiera verlas.


----------



## Mulder (20 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Y hablando de viagra, ¿por qué no ofrecer condiciones especiales a farmaceúticas para cultivos de alto rendimiento? Resulta paralizante la falta de imaginación. Hay montones de soluciones, y si no se llevan a cabo y sólo se mira el feisbuk y el güindous es porque esta crisis NO INTERESA solucionarla. Feliz ortorepública.



Interés si hay, pero no hay OO para hacer lo que hay que hacer porque ello supone socavar el poder de muchos cortijeros y eso no se toca. Se tendrá que tocar más temprano que tarde, sobre todo si nos intervienen pero el aguante que hay para sostener el cortijo sea como sea es ya legendario.

Por cierto, creo que en muy breve la dosis de pandoro les va a tocar a los funcionarios, sé que ya están en el punto de mira. Quieren más gente pidiendo más Estado por las calles. Al cortijo aun le queda tijera, pero me gustaría ver caras en los cotijeros de, más que de terror de auténtico pavor y esa que es la única forma de que las cosas cambien no se ve aun.

Por cierto, el eurusd no se mueve esta tarde, parece que hay tranquilidad o están esperando a algo.


----------



## burbubolsa (20 May 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Interés si hay, pero no hay OO para hacer lo que hay que hacer porque ello supone socavar el poder de muchos cortijeros y eso no se toca. Se tendrá que tocar más temprano que tarde, sobre todo si nos intervienen pero el aguante que hay para sostener el cortijo sea como sea es ya legendario.
> 
> Por cierto, creo que en muy breve la dosis de pandoro les va a tocar a los funcionarios, sé que ya están en el punto de mira. Quieren más gente pidiendo más Estado por las calles. Al cortijo aun le queda tijera, pero me gustaría ver caras en ellos de, más que de terror de auténtico pavor y esa que es la única forma de que las cosas cambien no se ve aun.
> 
> Por cierto, el eurusd no se mueve esta tarde, parece que hay tranquilidad o están esperando a algo.



Yo no veo ningún interés, porque las únicas soluciones que están dando son fiscales. Pedir es el recurso pobre; hacer es más complicado y cuesta más. Yo ni soy político ni me interesa ofrecer soluciones a quien no quiere tomárselas en serio. Pero tengo claro que con tijeretazos a corto plazo esto no se arregla.


----------



## burbubolsa (20 May 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Por cierto, el eurusd no se mueve esta tarde, parece que hay tranquilidad o están esperando a algo.



El EURUSD lo tengo extremadamente a corto para manos fuertes según en koncorde. ¿Alguien puede confirmar esto?

View image: Dibujo


----------



## burbubolsa (20 May 2012)

Pues yo veo una vela roja de 50 pipos en el EURUSD.

1.2739 Futures EUR Chart 5 minute


----------



## bertok (20 May 2012)

¿Black Monday?


----------



## burbubolsa (20 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> ¿Black Monday?



No lo sé. El dato aparece como del viernes, pero el cierre en mi broker estaba 40 pips arriba. Algo va a pasar sin duda.


----------



## ponzi (20 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> ¿Black Monday?



A este paso vas acertar con el suelo. Ya queda menos para los 5400


----------



## bertok (20 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> No lo sé. El dato aparece como del viernes, pero el cierre en mi broker estaba 40 pips arriba. Algo va a pasar sin duda.



Hay que seguir matando largos.

El culibex no subirá mientras los largos aguanten. Estamos cerca del primer suelo.


----------



## Janus (20 May 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Interés si hay, pero no hay OO para hacer lo que hay que hacer porque ello supone socavar el poder de muchos cortijeros y eso no se toca. Se tendrá que tocar más temprano que tarde, sobre todo si nos intervienen pero el aguante que hay para sostener el cortijo sea como sea es ya legendario.
> 
> Por cierto, creo que en muy breve la dosis de pandoro les va a tocar a los funcionarios, sé que ya están en el punto de mira. Quieren más gente pidiendo más Estado por las calles. Al cortijo aun le queda tijera, pero me gustaría ver caras en los cotijeros de, más que de terror de auténtico pavor y esa que es la única forma de que las cosas cambien no se ve aun.
> 
> Por cierto, el eurusd no se mueve esta tarde, parece que hay tranquilidad o están esperando a algo.



Si nos tienen que intervenir en formato duro para que desaparezcan los cortijos .... bienvenido sea porque será un sufrimiento con retorno. Pero no tengo tan claro que una intervención arregle ese problema. Me explico:

La intervención obligará a los politicastros a desarmar la maraña de inmoralidades que han construido por y para sí. Pero no desaparecen esos politicastros. Simplemente durante la intervención estarán "mermados" de facultades. Una vez que se soluciones el tema (es cuestión de tiempo) volverán a campar a sus anchas. Por ello, la responsabilidad ineludible de eliminar a los politicastros (el cortijo se lo llevará por delante la "intervención") es de los españoles. Y eso es difícil por el "lack of responsability" que reina por estos pagos.


----------



## Ajetreo (20 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Pues yo veo una vela roja de 50 pipos en el EURUSD.
> 
> 1.2739 Futures EUR Chart 5 minute



Pues es verde y le aseguro que el daltonismo lo tengo descartado


----------



## Janus (20 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> El EURUSD lo tengo extremadamente a corto para manos fuertes según en koncorde. ¿Alguien puede confirmar esto?
> 
> View image: Dibujo



Yo por prudencia no estaría corto en el cruce euro y dolar. El cierre del viernes fue un velón verde muy importante y se gestó a media tarde con un tirón realmente importante que fue secundado en todos los cruces de euro con otras divisas mayores. No sé por qué pero sí que se produjo. Después el SP se puso muy fuerte hacia abajo pero el eurodolar conservó el tirón mencionado.

Yo esperaría a ver qué hay detrás de ese movimiento.


----------



## burbubolsa (20 May 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Pues es verde y le aseguro que el daltonismo lo tengo descartado



Qué verde ni niñas muertas... es rojo tomate, vela de las 4:55 del 18 de mayo, hora de Chicago. Confirmaciones...


----------



## Durmiente (20 May 2012)

Un dia de estos, sin motivo aparente, a las 3 o las 4 de la tarde, esto se va a dar la vuelta de golpe y nos va a pillar a todos con las bragas cortas.
Ya veréis.


----------



## burbubolsa (20 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Yo esperaría a ver qué hay detrás de ese movimiento.



Los datos de finviz de la vela diaria y la intradiaria no son coherentes. El close no se corresponde.


----------



## Janus (20 May 2012)

Tengo realmente muchas ganas por ver el arranque del pre-market en el IBEX y demás índices. Hay un torrente de noticias negativas y sobre todo el pufo de credibilidad de España a raíz del tema del nuevo desvío del déficit en 2011. Vamos a ver si están preparando una vuelta o no. El SP está muy cerquita del soporte pero debería visitarlo.


----------



## pipoapipo (20 May 2012)

yo solo digo q como el 1280 no nos aguante (fue una zona donde hubo pelea en el pasado y como dice MM es un sitio por donde pasa la MM200) entonces.....

[YOUTUBE]2Vss3avr0cs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Janus (20 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Los datos de finviz de la vela diaria y la intradiaria no son coherentes. El close no se corresponde.



El cierre fue alcista con una envolvente realmente potente. Mínimo en 126,4 y máximo en 127,9. Cerró pegado al máximo aprox.


----------



## Janus (20 May 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> yo solo digo q como el 1280 no nos aguante (fue una zona donde hubo pelea en el pasado y como dice MM es un sitio por donde pasa la MM200) entonces.....
> 
> [YOUTUBE]2Vss3avr0cs[/YOUTUBE]



Ponle un filtro de unos 14 pipos (aprox un 1%). Donde hubo una zona de amplia negociación fue en 1265-1280. De hecho el año arrancó con GAP al alza y en los dos días anteriores los mínimos intradiarios sirvieron para cerrar ese hueco.


----------



## burbubolsa (20 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> El cierre fue alcista con una envolvente realmente potente. Mínimo en 126,4 y máximo en 127,9. Cerró pegado al máximo aprox.



Ese es el dato que tengo en el broker. En finviz en velas de 5 minutos hay un cierre 38 pips abajo.


----------



## ponzi (20 May 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjuX0hVDLZY&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Hasta que no desaparezcan todas las cajas de esta no salimos. Os dejo una de las mejores partes del reportaje del viernes.


----------



## Janus (20 May 2012)

Rajoy recibe el aval de Merkel a las reformas y a la transparencia de la banca - elEconomista.es

Parece que a RameroJoy le sigue escociendo (qué rencoroso!) los mensajes lanzados sobre España por Monti y Hollande. Ahora quiere que le midan el miembro a todos los países. Y si se confirma que España es quien la tiene más corta?. Cuidado que a veces las vendettas se vuelven en contra. Y cuidado con los franceses más que con los italianos.


----------



## burbubolsa (20 May 2012)




----------



## bertok (20 May 2012)

Culibex: no olvidemos dónde estamos


----------



## Ajetreo (20 May 2012)

y ahora la verde








y sepa que en este foro cuando junta la palabra niña y muerta : le caen a usted mil maldiciones de parte del Maese, por esta vez esta perdonado pero que no se repita


----------



## burbubolsa (20 May 2012)

Bueno, alguien miente, eso es evidente, y las máquinas no se equivocan nunca, ¿o sí?


----------



## Ajetreo (20 May 2012)

Mode listilla on 

Pues el TASE bajando, mañana guano

Mode listilla off


----------



## burbubolsa (20 May 2012)

Bueno, basta de payasadas, a ponerse cortos ya mismo.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 May 2012)

Hablemos de SocGen, BNP, CA... como lo ven? entre todos opamos alguna? Que tiene el db que no esta donde sus primos y hermanos. Si quiebra CA puedo comprarle su paquete de Bankinter? muchas cuestiones lo se, pero ando algo preocupado hasta poder comprarme la BMW entera pa mi.


----------



## Durmiente (20 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Bueno, basta de payasadas, a ponerse cortos ya mismo.



Ya estamos tardando.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (20 May 2012)

Bankinter, aunque a mi el objetivo del doble techo en 3,50 activado al caer de 3,16, me serían los 3,82, se paró en 3,85 (lo damos por bueno pero tenía que haber sido al tick, normalmente suele ser así como mínimo).
Por otra parte, por encima de 3,09 sería muy bueno, muy bueno al activar posiblemente un 2º impulso y cielo abierto por encima de 3,20. 
Buen valor y buenas plusvis que dará las próximas semanas.


----------



## ponzi (20 May 2012)

Como veis los AT metall zug y la empresa de semillas suiza que dije hace una semana...syngenta


----------



## burbubolsa (20 May 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Hablemos de SocGen, BNP, CA... como lo ven? entre todos opamos alguna? Que tiene el db que no esta donde sus primos y hermanos. Si quiebra CA puedo comprarle su paquete de Bankinter? muchas cuestiones lo se, pero ando algo preocupado hasta poder comprarme la BMW entera pa mi.



Solo conozco BNP; están de ladrillo español hasta arriba y quieren liquidarlo todo. Conozco chinos trabajando ahí, y han estado ausentes la primera quincena de mayo. ¿Traerán dinero fresco? ¿O traen papel?


----------



## ponzi (20 May 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Hablemos de SocGen, BNP, CA... como lo ven? entre todos opamos alguna? Que tiene el db que no esta donde sus primos y hermanos. Si quiebra CA puedo comprarle su paquete de Bankinter? muchas cuestiones lo se, pero ando algo preocupado hasta poder comprarme la BMW entera pa mi.



Hasta que no reviente grecia ...es una trampa mortal


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Solo conozco BNP; están de ladrillo español hasta arriba y quieren liquidarlo todo. Conozco chinos trabajando ahí, y han estado ausentes la primera quincena de mayo. ¿Traerán dinero fresco? ¿O traen papel?




Chinos trabajando a escondidas es malo seguro. Voy a vigilar la accion de cerca, :fiufiu:.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 May 2012)

Hombre sr.Ponzi ahora que lo tenemos por aqui, que tal las cuentas de BMW y Daimler?


----------



## burbubolsa (20 May 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Chinos trabajando a escondidas es malo seguro. Voy a vigilar la accion de cerca, :fiufiu:.



Y tanto que es malo. Reestructuradores de activos inmobiliarios, concretamente. Acabo de intercambiar un par de mensajes. No cuentan nada, pero hablan de un metafórico cielo azul. Todo muy felix. Como este mes hay que renovar la deuda que les vendió ZP en el famoso mayo de 2010, supongo que la reposicionarán. La trotona estará contenta...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Y tanto que es malo. Reestructuradores de activos inmobiliarios, concretamente. Acabo de intercambiar un par de mensajes. No cuentan nada, pero hablan de un metafórico cielo azul. Todo muy felix. Como este mes hay que renovar la deuda que les vendió ZP en el famoso mayo de 2010, supongo que la reposicionarán. La trotona estará contenta...



Cielo? Cielo? la bolsa al cielo? subimos? pepon he escuchado a pepon de fondo con acento chinesco? 

Para el ladrillo hemos contratado a OW, esa panda de chorizos saben muy bien como robar, podemos estar tranquilos.


----------



## burbubolsa (20 May 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Cielo? Cielo? la bolsa al cielo? subimos? pepon he escuchado a pepon de fondo con acento chinesco?
> 
> Para el ladrillo hemos contratado a OW, esa panda de chorizos saben muy bien como robar, podemos estar tranquilos.



Huí dào mǎdélǐ, kànjiànle lán sè de tiān


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 May 2012)

He leido algo del bbva en el hilo.

Aquí va mi visión:

*[BBVA]*







Cuidadín con los 4,80€....


----------



## Sipanha (20 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Huí dào mǎdélǐ, kànjiànle lán sè de tiān



"He vuelto a Madrid, he visto el cielo azúl."

Edit: Mayormente porque es muy difícil ver el cielo en China (Y si es Pekin, no te digo ná). ::


----------



## The Hellion (20 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Y tanto que es malo. Reestructuradores de activos inmobiliarios, concretamente. Acabo de intercambiar un par de mensajes. No cuentan nada, pero hablan de un metafórico cielo azul. *Todo muy felix.* Como este mes hay que renovar la deuda que les vendió ZP en el famoso mayo de 2010, supongo que la reposicionarán. La trotona estará contenta...



Félix debe ser el gato blanquinegro que cazaba ratones. 

Coño, ahora que caigo, resulta que el chino aquel se refería a muertoviviente.


----------



## burbubolsa (20 May 2012)

El mundo es la metáfora de una metáfora.


----------



## muertoviviente (20 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Yo por prudencia no estaría corto en el cruce euro y dolar. El cierre del viernes fue un velón verde muy importante y se gestó a media tarde con un tirón realmente importante que fue secundado en todos los cruces de euro con otras divisas mayores. No sé por qué pero sí que se produjo. Después el SP se puso muy fuerte hacia abajo pero el eurodolar conservó el tirón mencionado.
> 
> Yo esperaría a ver qué hay detrás de ese movimiento.



que risa por dios , mientras algunos son prudentes otros ya hemos ganado lo que habia que ganar y nos vamos a otro sitio a buscar mas plusvis


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 May 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Como veis los AT metall zug y la empresa de semillas suiza que dije hace una semana...syngenta



A ver si tengo tiempo esta semana y le preparo algo.


----------



## Misterio (20 May 2012)

El € va para arriba poco pero para arriba.


----------



## burbubolsa (20 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> que risa por dios , mientras algunos son prudentes otros ya hemos ganado lo que habia que ganar y nos vamos a otro sitio a buscar mas plusvis



Oye gato, el SP no está nada sobrevendido, ni hay gacelillas vendiendo. Veo un guano importante en el indicador koncorde.


----------



## muertoviviente (20 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Oye gato, el SP no está nada sobrevendido, ni hay gacelillas vendiendo. Veo un guano importante en el indicador koncorde.



:XX: pues cargue cortos y forrese


----------



## burbubolsa (20 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> :XX: pues cargue cortos y forrese



Entonces eres un mentiroso de M.


----------



## The Hellion (20 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> El mundo es la metáfora de una metáfora.



Y la ficción es real, pero no existente. 

Aunque en ocasiones, la realidad supera a la ficción. Ya que estamos de chinos, un homenaje a la tierra natal del chinito (que es la mía):



> “Un psiquiatra de Madrid de vacaciones en Shangai acude circunstancialmente al servicio de urgencias de un centro hospitalario. En la sala de espera, observa a una paciente lugareña, de unos 45 años de edad, con un cuadro de alteraciones en la memoria reciente y en la atención, irritabilidad, pérdida de apetito e insomnio de varias semanas de duración […]. Con los datos clínicos referidos, el psiquiatra madrileño, a la sazón experto en psiquiatría transcultural, podría establecer un diagnóstico de presunción de:
> 
> A) Shenjing Shuairuo.
> 
> ...



¿Lo anterior es una pregunta de ¿Quiere ser millonario? o de una oposición real a una plaza de psiquiatra en el Sistema Vasco de Salud?

¿Sería Carlos Sobera capaz de leerla sin caer presa de un ataque de risa?

¿Nos toma el pelo la casta?

¿Solicitamos el comodín del público, o cogemos directamente el fusco y nos cargamos a alguien?

El Servicio Vasco de Salud plantea preguntas en chino en una oposición de psiquiatría - elConfidencial.com

Edit: Joder, es como bitelchús, solo que con una sola vez aparece. :XX:


----------



## Ajetreo (20 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> :XX: pues cargue cortos y forrese





burbubolsa dijo:


> Entonces eres un mentiroso de M.



Uy, pelea :baba::baba:

Esperen que bajo la silla


----------



## muertoviviente (20 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Entonces eres un mentiroso de M.



no me a entendido ustec , solo digo que si ustec piensa que el sp500 va a seguir cayendo entonces aproveche para cargar cortos y forrarse 

pero para MV el sp500 tie que rebotar aunque podrian hacer como que pierden la mm200 recuerde que la zona 1250 es zona de soporte


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 May 2012)

La madre que los pario, lo que no pase aqui no pasa en ningun sitio. Que risa de pais, como para tomarse la vida en serio.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no me a entendido ustec , solo digo que si ustec piensa que el sp500 va a seguir cayendo entonces aproveche para cargar cortos y forrarse
> 
> pero para MV el sp500 tie que rebotar aunque podrian hacer como que pierden la mm200 recuerde que la zona 1250 es zona de soporte



MV no te quemes, esta gente solo conoce una rama de la bolsa, pero no las 4-6 que tu bien sabes. 

El sp tie que hacer la cosa que tie que hacer y lo hara, vaya si lo hara.


----------



## Ajetreo (20 May 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Y la ficción es real, pero no existente.
> 
> Aunque en ocasiones, la realidad supera a la ficción. Ya que estamos de chinos, un homenaje a la tierra natal del chinito (que es la mía):
> 
> ...




Me he reido tanto que tengo que darle las gracias directamente, 
PD creo que la respuesta correcta es la a


----------



## burbubolsa (20 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no me a entendido ustec , solo digo que si ustec piensa que el sp500 va a seguir cayendo entonces aproveche para cargar cortos y forrarse
> 
> pero para MV el sp500 tie que rebotar aunque podrian hacer como que pierden la mm200 recuerde que la zona 1250 es zona de soporte



Yo no pienso nada, no me pagan para eso. Dijiste que había ventas gaceleras en el koncorde y yo no veo nada de eso en el indicador. Si no quieres compartir tus preciosos gráficos, no lo hagas; pero la prueba ilustrada ya la he anticipado yo.


----------



## burbubolsa (20 May 2012)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> ¿Qué es el concorde?
> 
> Las últimas ventas gaceleras fueron hace 1000-1200 puntos..., no iban tan mal las gacelas, o el concorde vuela de oído.



Hablo del SP.


----------



## pollastre (20 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Entonces eres un mentiroso de M.




Le ruego un poco de contención, Sr. burbubolsa.

Los ataques _ad hominem _no son plato de gusto en este hilo, y creo que a todos nos gustaría que así siguiera siendo.

Cierto y verdad que el gato culero-colero tiene un estilo de operativa, digamoslo así.... peculiar. Se pone cortilargo y bate al eurodólar con 1€ y la batidora, dice la leyenda. Pero, al final del día, no hemos tenido más remedio que adoptarlo y cogerle cariño.


----------



## burbubolsa (20 May 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Le ruego un poco de contención, Sr. burbubolsa.
> 
> Los ataques _ad hominem _no son plato de gusto en este hilo, y creo que a todos nos gustaría que así siguiera siendo.
> 
> Cierto y verdad que el gato culero-colero tiene un estilo de operativa, digamoslo así.... peculiar. Se pone cortilargo y bate al eurodólar con 1€ y la batidora, dice la leyenda. Pero, al final del día, no hemos tenido más remedio que adoptarlo y cogerle cariño.



Lo ha tenido bien fácil para batir mi argumento. Y está a tiempo. Pero si se quiere sacar los gráficos solo cuando le interesa, es otro asunto.


----------



## Janus (20 May 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Hablemos de SocGen, BNP, CA... como lo ven? entre todos opamos alguna? Que tiene el db que no esta donde sus primos y hermanos. Si quiebra CA puedo comprarle su paquete de Bankinter? muchas cuestiones lo se, pero ando algo preocupado hasta poder comprarme la BMW entera pa mi.



Espérese a ver cómo finaliza la película griega porque los bancos franceses están entochados a base de bien.

Después si van a por España les volverá a pesar a los bancos franceses su exposición contra España. La verdad es que viéndolo así, es difícil de creer que fueran a dejar a España que abandonase el euro. Esa fortaleza la tendría que utilizar RameroJoy.


----------



## Janus (20 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> que risa por dios , mientras algunos son prudentes otros ya hemos ganado lo que habia que ganar y nos vamos a otro sitio a buscar mas plusvis



Pues el viernes te han metido un buen gol. Pero seguro que el SL no te ha echado porque cuando hay un velón no lo utilizas ..... o lo mismo si se pone a subir con fuerza dirás que el SL te echó.

Suerte.


----------



## muertoviviente (20 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Pues el viernes te han metido un buen gol. Pero seguro que el SL no te ha echado porque cuando hay un velón no lo utilizas ..... o lo mismo si se pone a subir con fuerza dirás que el SL te echó.
> 
> Suerte.



¿ el que ? 

cerre los cortos eurodolar hace ya varios dias 

luego me fui al horo donde me saltaron el stop pero se recupero y gano aun mas con los cortos en el ibex .

como ya dije llega ustec tarde a to


----------



## burbubolsa (20 May 2012)

Pues el gap a la baja del EURUSD era bueno. Pero la tendencia está indefinida; el USDZAR da bandazos, aunque gira a la baja (alza del EURUSD).


----------



## muertoviviente (20 May 2012)

por cierto MV no diversifica sus inversioneh , esa es otra tonteria :fiufiu:

MV si entra en algo lo hace con to la pasta


----------



## burbubolsa (20 May 2012)

USDCZK y USDZAR disparados. Hundimiento inminente del EURUSD.


----------



## Janus (21 May 2012)

Da la sensación de que viene torcido el mercado. SP pegadito a los 1290 a pesar del golpe del viernes. Es importante ver qué sucede a partir de las ocho de la mañana.


----------



## Janus (21 May 2012)

La vela en horas del SP es buena y bastante alcista. Es posible que se vaya a 1310 a testear.


----------



## MarketMaker (21 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Canal de cotización actual:
> 
> *1.295,4*
> 1.314,7
> ...




Va bien tu sistema, niveles muy aproximados a la realidad.

El cierre por encima de base del canal (se te ha ido unas décimas), esperando noticias. 

En 1292 entraron a sujetar la cotización, y se intuye la entrada de liquidez desde distintos frentes.

A esta hora de la tarde futuros muy fuertes, 
Posiciones a mantener: (Primera semana del 2012) entorno 1273-1282. 
Solo se perdería si la situación Europea se vuelve insostenible. Ojo Portugal que sería la puntilla para España (punto de no retorno). En este caso, esperemos que no, por el bien de la "gente" 1.120

Objetivos a corto plazo: 1338 y 1371 (alcanzar estos objetivos no significa que no se vaya a sufrir por parte de los de siempre el castigo, que deberían tener los gestores).


----------



## muertoviviente (21 May 2012)

a los guanos dias


----------



## AssGaper (21 May 2012)

https://connectpro54554431.adobeconnect.com/_a883363635/visual/?launcher=false

Aqui podeis ver en tiempo real las cotizaciones del ibex en subasta, a partir de las 8 :30


----------



## burbubolsa (21 May 2012)

Premarket alcista y gap al alza.


----------



## Fraction (21 May 2012)

Buenos días.... y ahí vamos.....


----------



## spheratu (21 May 2012)

A ver que hace bankia hoy...


----------



## Felix (21 May 2012)

Buenos dias
Parece que arrancamos planirojos.
Por alusiones comentar que a los gatos andinos no se les llama Felix sino Wilson.


----------



## Condor (21 May 2012)

A por los grandi*OSOS* 5000!!!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (21 May 2012)

Largo 6470


----------



## burbubolsa (21 May 2012)

Subidón del CZK y del ZAR.


----------



## muertoviviente (21 May 2012)

CERRADO largo 6470 en 6540 

MV hizo el dia


----------



## LÁNGARO (21 May 2012)

el minimo ha sido 6471..... como lo has pillado en 6470?

a mi se me ha pasado publicarlo pero entré corto en 6579.25 y me he salido en 6472..... mejor que tu.


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 May 2012)

Del artículo de Centeno sobre la subida de Bankia de la semana pasada:
"La subida del viernes fue puramente artificial, gracias a Mercavalor Bolsa, el bróker de las cajas, y a Bankia Bolsa."


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 May 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> el minimo ha sido 6471..... como lo has pillado en 6470?



Futuro 6450.


----------



## Felix (21 May 2012)

Condor dijo:


> A por los grandi*OSOS* 5000!!!!!



¿Y que hay del MUAHAHA?


----------



## muertoviviente (21 May 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> el minimo ha sido 6471..... como lo has pillado en 6470?
> 
> a mi se me ha pasado publicarlo pero entré corto en 6579.25 y me he salido en 6472..... mejor que tu.



MV nisiquiera tiene tiempo real , por eso redondea a ojimetro 

ya veo que el minimo lo tiene en 6471


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 May 2012)

*[SocGen]*







Se está decidiendo el partido en el campo de los príncipes. Los galos aguantan en la zona de 15 yardas. Los de la rosa presionan. Si consiguen hacer retroceder al XV del gallo podrían tener asegurada una posición para _tries _sobre las 12 yardas y posteriormente las 9.


----------



## burbubolsa (21 May 2012)

Siguiente pivote en el IBEX, 6638.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (21 May 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> el minimo ha sido 6471..... como lo has pillado en 6470?



Pues porque en IGTrolings te dejan entrar y salir donde quieras.

Mira que preguntas cosas fáciles  :: :XX:

Yo ya le pillé otras veces entrando en niveles no alcanzados, no te preocupes, es normal. ::


----------



## muertoviviente (21 May 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Pues porque en IGTrolings te dejan entrar y salir donde quieras.
> 
> Mira que preguntas cosas fáciles  :: :XX:
> 
> Yo ya le pillé otras veces entrando en niveles no alcanzados, no te preocupes, es normal. ::



pues ustec siga pensando que MV es un troll , perfectamente podia decir que en lugar de contado compraba futuros y no pasaba nada :fiufiu:

MV podria tener tiempo real pero no lo quiere porque asi obliga a su cerebro a estar entrenado y en forma


----------



## pollastre (21 May 2012)

Felix dijo:


> ¿Y que hay del MUAHAHA?



Cierto; desde luego, con esto de la crisis, ya nada es lo que era....


----------



## Ajetreo (21 May 2012)

Alguno que trabaje con Bankinter
Hoy no puedo contratar futuros ¿Vosotros podéis?

Edito, ya funciona


----------



## muertoviviente (21 May 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Alguno que trabaje con Bankinter
> Hoy no puedo contratar futuros ¿Vosotros podéis?



hablando de brokels , veo que de ves en cuando hay problemillas con bankinter y alguno mas , MV usa renta4 y ningun problema en años :Baile:


----------



## AssGaper (21 May 2012)

Que raro, hoy no hemos ni guaneado ni GAPeado bestialmente....encima Bankia y Sacyr,por los cielos...

¿Estamos ante pepon´s moments? O en el ojo del huracan?


----------



## muertoviviente (21 May 2012)

Repsol pone en marcha los planes para invertir 2.400 millones en Perú - elEconomista.es

estos gashegos no aprenden :ouch:


----------



## burbubolsa (21 May 2012)

Hay que estar atentos al volumen leoncio en el IBEX, porque el volumen gacelero está disparado, y en cualquier momento les da por dejar de ser caritativos.


----------



## AssGaper (21 May 2012)

Es curioso, suben misilmente, aquellos valores que estaban practicamente cercanos al simbolico 1€....


----------



## burbubolsa (21 May 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> Es curioso, suben misilmente, aquellos valores que estaban practicamente cercanos al simbolico 1€....



Es un buen indicador de que esto es maquillaje de la peor calidad.


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 May 2012)

Acabo de ver la entrevista de Ana Pastor a Juan Luis García Alejo, director general de Inversis Gestión. Vaya palmero, se nota que a TV sólo llevan a quien dice lo que quieren oir. Lamentable.


----------



## LÁNGARO (21 May 2012)

LOLO08 ya tienes tus TR en positivo....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 May 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Acabo de ver la entrevista de Ana Pastor a Juan Luis García Alejo, director general de Inversis Gestión. Vaya palmero, se nota que a TV sólo llevan a quien dice lo que quieren oir. Lamentable.



Viendo su post acabo de darme cuenta que he cometido un error imperdonable....

Me he venido al trabajo sin 

Haber puesto a descargar GoT

Oh my god!!


----------



## bertok (21 May 2012)




----------



## pollastre (21 May 2012)

MZMM, qué duda cabe.



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Viendo su post acabo de darme cuenta que he cometido un error imperdonable....
> 
> Me he venido al trabajo sin
> 
> ...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 May 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> MZMM, qué duda cabe.



Un MZMM que me van a canear a la hora de comer!! :cook: :cook:

Por cierto, está ejto mu tranquilo, ¿no?
Ni pepón ni pandoro dando vueltas, calma chicha.
Que hacer, que hacer...
Ah ya sé, poner gifs para que el informático compañero de MM se entretenga


----------



## Fraction (21 May 2012)

da más miedo aún cuando esta así......


----------



## burbubolsa (21 May 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Hch3HL8gPTk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## spheratu (21 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


>



bonito canalillo...para que luego digan que esto ya es alcista....:no:


----------



## Xof Dub (21 May 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Acabo de ver la entrevista de Ana Pastor a Juan Luis García Alejo, director general de Inversis Gestión. Vaya palmero, se nota que a TV sólo llevan a quien dice lo que quieren oir. Lamentable.



Aquí discrepo, no tanto por hacer de abogado del diablo, sino porque por lo general una cosa es un analista off the récord y otra prácticamente opuesta cuando les toca dar la cara de verdad con luz y taquígrafos... entonces se caganlapatabajing y empiezan a pensar en que no es bueno molestar a determinados leoncios (potenciales clientes y/o empleadores), no es rentable proporcionar demasiada info al que no la paga, a quien la va a interesar acabar con esto si todos trincamos, por que debería ser yo el que tirara de la manta y acabara con el sambenito de pira o oficial....


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (21 May 2012)

Buenos dias especuladores del mal y del ibex, y buenos dias a nuestro peruano mas querido.

Lo peor en China est por llegar - Las Perlas de Kike - Cotizalia.com

Muy interesante, al final comrpare cara y todo BMW, igual me replanteo la entrada a 18€ tengo que hacer numeros, ya que son muchas acciones.
Los usa sin qe secan de dolares a los chinitos, interesante saber esto.El hard landing haciendo de las suyas.

Para los lectores, un libre que les puede resultar interesante.
Amazon.com: The Alpha Masters: Unlocking the Genius of the World's Top Hedge Funds (9781118065525): Maneet Ahuja, Myron Scholes, Mohamed El-Erian: Books

Pongo orden en FB en 2$.

Por dios PIRATA ponga mas imagenes de esas koreanas haciendo el gatico...


----------



## Janus (21 May 2012)

No me gusta lo que están haciendo los índices. No hay fuerza.


----------



## ghkghk (21 May 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Alguno que trabaje con Bankinter
> Hoy no puedo contratar futuros ¿Vosotros podéis?
> 
> Edito, ya funciona




No tengo dado de alta el servicio ::


----------



## Fraction (21 May 2012)

Fitch rebaja el rating de Popular y Pastor desde 'BBB+' a 'BBB' con perspectiva 'estable',


----------



## mutiko (21 May 2012)

spheratu dijo:


> bonito canalillo...para que luego digan que esto ya es alcista....:no:



Ese canalillo es tan alcista como este lo es para uno mismo:



Spoiler











Pido perdon al respetable por poner tan soez (y espeluznante) imagen, pero era lo que se me ha venido a la mente al leer canalillo y alcista en la misma frase, referida esta a esa grafica.

Edito: Guanas...


----------



## muertoviviente (21 May 2012)

de que vas tio :vomito:


----------



## Violator (21 May 2012)

Burbubolsa, el otro día comentaste que Telefónica había entrado en Facebook el viernes ¿Podrías contarnos alguna cosilla más sobre el tema? :


----------



## spheratu (21 May 2012)

Por dios,quite eso,retiro lo dicho,aun quedan unos puntitos para el techo del canalillo,por poco,pero esto es alcista,al menos para poder postear esto.


----------



## burbubolsa (21 May 2012)

Violator dijo:


> Burbubolsa, el otro día comentaste que Telefónica había entrado en Facebook el viernes ¿Podrías contarnos alguna cosilla más sobre el tema? :



No mucho. Es un poco como el teatro de Manolita Chen. Compran con la ilu de que luego las OPV de Atento y Tuenti salgan bien.


----------



## Janus (21 May 2012)

Esto se mueve. Son emboscadas por lo que de momento no hay que volverse loco.


----------



## mutiko (21 May 2012)

spheratu dijo:


> Por dios,quite eso,retiro lo dicho,aun quedan unos puntitos para el techo del canalillo,por poco,pero esto es alcista,al menos para poder postear esto.



Va... le pongo un spoiler. Tal vez debiera haberlo hecho desde el principio.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 May 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> ....
> Por dios PIRATA ponga mas imagenes de esas koreanas haciendo el gatico...



Sa colao un espontáneo, pero vale


----------



## spheratu (21 May 2012)

mutiko dijo:


> Va... le pongo un spoiler. Tal vez debiera haberlo hecho desde el principio.



Hombre, es que ese canalillo dependiendo del timing se puede entender de las dos maneras,disculpe ustec 8:


----------



## pollastre (21 May 2012)

Ojo, obra de arte: maravillosa la acumulación, regate en un metro de campo: +1300 Daxies en apenas un brackett de 15 puntos (6325-6310) durante dos horas. Hoy han sacado a los titulares a jugar... da gusto trazar a este tipo de algos.

Ligero retrace hacia abajo según quieran marear un poco más o un poco menos, y, o viene alguien más gordo y les jode el setup, o tenemos Smithson, Peponian & Co. bien por encima de 6350.


----------



## The Hellion (21 May 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenos dias especuladores del mal y del ibex, y buenos dias a nuestro peruano mas querido.
> 
> Lo peor en China est por llegar - Las Perlas de Kike - Cotizalia.com
> 
> ...



Libro encuadernado en pasta, 15 dólares. 
Libro versión kindle, 22 dólares.
Libro en la bahía de GT, lo que todos se imaginan. 

Las editoriales nunca dejarán de sorprenderme. 

Y los que afirman que el mercado fija precios racionales, tampoco.


----------



## pollastre (21 May 2012)

Puf, ahora sí que están pegando duro.... van para -2000 netos en 20 puntos, y los tíos siguen tragando. 

Joder cómo aguantan...


edit: hay tregua y setup de apoyo formándose; si el largo va a funcionar, hay que entrar ahora en 630x con SL en 6290.

edit2: y si no se arranca con alegría por encima del 320, cancelar con las plusvalías que se lleven y salir cagando leches de la operación.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 May 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Puf, ahora sí que están pegando duro.... van para -2000 netos en 20 puntos, y los tíos *siguen tragando*.
> 
> *Joder cómo aguantan*...



Es todo un ejerecicio de _Deep Throat WIthout Gagging_ (a veteranos de cabeza)


----------



## burbubolsa (21 May 2012)

Compras gaceleras en NASDAQ y SP500.


----------



## pollastre (21 May 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Es todo un ejerecicio de _Deep Throat WIthout Gagging_ (a veteranos de cabeza)



Hoy no puede quejarse, eh... le he dado más de dos minutos desde el aviso hasta la operación de 20+ puntos en el Daxie.... ::

pd: perdón, ya +25 

pd2: exijo... bueno, no... "solicito educadamente" mi TOLON TOLON + GIF del piratescu por la operación públicamente cantada en el día de hoy a estricto tiempo real :XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 May 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Hoy no puede quejarse, eh... le he dado más de dos minutos desde el aviso hasta la operación de 20+ puntos en el Daxie.... ::
> 
> pd: perdón, ya +25
> 
> pd2: exijo... bueno, no... "solicito educadamente" mi TOLON TOLON + GIF del piratescu por la operación públicamente cantada en el día de hoy a estricto tiempo real :XX:



Se lo concedo....







Pero es que yo vivo a 50m de la cosa esa de telefónica donde se _Henchufan _los internetes, ¿sabe? Ustéd no andará lejos, pongámosle 70m. Ya son 120m. La velocidad de propagación es ..... [Ya habrá pillad la broma, pero he de marcharme ::]


----------



## pollastre (21 May 2012)

jajajajaaa!!! triste foro éste, en el que no existe un botón de "Thanks Combo x10 -= FATALITY =-" :XX::XX:



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Se lo concedo....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (21 May 2012)

Los que más suben hoy son Sacyr y Bankia. Los más guanosos hasta antes de ayer. Esto es una locura ::


----------



## spheratu (21 May 2012)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> Los que más suben hoy son Sacyr y Bankia. Los más guanosos hasta antes de ayer. Esto es una locura ::



A la gente le gusta el riesgo....::


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 May 2012)

spheratu dijo:


> A la gente le gusta el riesgo....::



Error, los chicharros se manipulan con cuatro duros.


----------



## CarneconOjos (21 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Largo 6470




Yo particularmente creo que el momento de Largos por una buena tempora a llegado al Ibex , las señales de subidas no están confirmadas, pero a estos nivelés no deberia a uno inquitarle comprar con vista a 24 mesés.:


----------



## pollastre (21 May 2012)

El setup parece sólido, paso la operación a modo "todo o nada": protejo en 6309 para que ya no nos cueste el dinero, fijo SP en 348 a +41 de la entrada, y ahí lo dejamos. 

Apostamos por el Smithson, Peponian & Co. que _parece_ haberse formado en la acumulación de esta mañana. Veremos por dónde sale.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (21 May 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Se lo concedo....
> 
> Pero es que yo vivo a 50m de la cosa esa de telefónica donde se _Henchufan _los internetes, ¿sabe? Ustéd no andará lejos, pongámosle 70m. Ya son 120m. La velocidad de propagación es ..... [Ya habrá pillad la broma, pero he de marcharme ::]



.
Siempre que hacéis estos cálculos se os olvida añadir el delay que introduce en el sistema el tener que estar dando al F5 sin parar para pillar el aviso lo antes posible.


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 May 2012)

Joder, ahora el gato se abre usuarios para quotearse a sí mismo. Ha pasado de resultarme divertido a preocuparme su salud mental.

Cheshire, le saltó el presunto SL de su presunto largo? ::




CarneconOjos dijo:


> Yo particularmente creo que el momento de Largos por una buena tempora a llegado al Ibex , las señales de subidas no están confirmadas, pero a estos nivelés no deberia a uno inquitarle comprar con vista a 24 mesés.:


----------



## CarneconOjos (21 May 2012)

Que grande Bono el de U2 !! 1200 Millones en solo 2 añitos, es mi sueño mi meta pegar uno parecido algun día .


----------



## Janus (21 May 2012)

Absténgase de scalping en hasta las subastas. Van a moverlo probablemente a lo bruto.


----------



## pollastre (21 May 2012)

La máquina manda: he cerrado en 330 con +23 pips. Hay un relevante en 333 que está ofreciendo algo de resistencia, y estamos entrando en la franja horaria en la que no me gusta ya estar abierto.

Hociquearemos un poco a ver si entramos en otra por la tarde, o cierro los ultramarinos por hoy.



pollastre dijo:


> El setup parece sólido, paso la operación a modo "todo o nada": protejo en 6309 para que ya no nos cueste el dinero, fijo SP en 348 a +41 de la entrada, y ahí lo dejamos.
> 
> Apostamos por el Smithson, Peponian & Co. que _parece_ haberse formado en la acumulación de esta mañana. Veremos por dónde sale.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 May 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> Siempre que hacéis estos cálculos se os olvida añadir el delay que introduce en el sistema el tener que estar dando al F5 sin parar para pillar el aviso lo antes posible.



Sostá controlaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaoooooo


----------



## pollastre (21 May 2012)

:XX::XX:



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sostá controlaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaoooooo


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 May 2012)

[OT] Lleida abre una autovia a ninguna parte
Es increíble la cantidad de dinero que han tirado a la basura estos hdp.


----------



## Sr. Breve (21 May 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> [OT] Lleida abre una autovia a ninguna parte
> Es increíble la cantidad de dinero que han tirado a la basura estos hdp.



no he podido evitarlo, lo siento


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 May 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> [OT] Lleida abre una autovia a ninguna parte
> Es increíble la cantidad de dinero que han tirado a la basura estos hdp.




este país da un asco.... me recuerda a lo que me contaronen brasil

Un puente cruzando un rio sin carreteras que llevasen a el....:ouch: :ouch:


----------



## VLADELUI (21 May 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> este país da un asco.... me recuerda a lo que me contaronen brasil
> 
> Un puente cruzando un rio sin carreteras que llevasen a el....:ouch: :ouch:



Hay putadas más gordas. En Valencia se estaba haciendo un puente sobre el Júcar y hubo unas crecidas que cambiaron el curso del rio y...ups...puente inneceario.:Aplauso:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 May 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> [OT] Lleida abre una autovia a ninguna parte
> Es increíble la cantidad de dinero que han tirado a la basura estos hdp.



Está a 15kms de mi casa y es la primera noticia que tengo de esa Autovía... :ouch:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 May 2012)

VLADELUI dijo:


> Hay putadas más gordas. En Valencia se estaba haciendo un puente sobre el Júcar y hubo unas crecidas que cambiaron el curso del rio y...ups...puente inneceario.:Aplauso:



Ese post sin fotos no vale nada ::

p.s. :: :: de los pagaimpuestos....


----------



## VLADELUI (21 May 2012)

tAMOS VIENDO EL TENIS EHH?


----------



## The Hellion (21 May 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> este país da un asco.... me recuerda a lo que me contaronen brasil
> 
> Un puente cruzando un rio sin carreteras que llevasen a el....:ouch: :ouch:



En el País Vasco siempre hemos sido pioneros. Para hablar de monumentos al puente, nada mejor que Rontegi. 







Puente de Rontegui Area Metropolitana de Bilbao


> El viaducto de Róntegi (Rontegi,en euskera) es el principal punto de union de la margen izquierda con la margen derecha.
> Fue *concluido en 1977,pero no fue abierto e inaugurado hasta 1983 debido a que los accesos del puente no estaba terminados.*
> Este viaducto mide 650 metros de largo y 42 metros de alto.La considerable altura del puente se debe a que cuando se proyecto en los años 70 el viaducto, la actividad portuaria de los astilleros de Zorrozaurre y esukalduna estaba en pleno auge,entonces los barcos construidos allí,una vez botados,tenian que pasar por debajo de este puente,y la altura de estos superaban los 30 metros.Cuando se inauguró en 1983 la altura del puente se considero innecesaria ya que estos astilleros estaban al borde de la quiebra y su actividad estaba paralizada.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 May 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> En el País Vasco siempre hemos sido pioneros. Para hablar de monumentos al puente, nada mejor que Rontegi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que exigentitos nos hemos vuelto por el norte, ¿no? Tenéis que esperar solamente 5años a que os pongan los accesos al puente y ya os estáis quejando...


----------



## LCIRPM (21 May 2012)

cagüento aibalaostia pues


Había un hilo por ahí de aeropuertos, museos, creas y otros minolles de kilos de hormigón enterrados por la piel de toro.


----------



## Pepitoria (21 May 2012)

A ver si hoy espabilan los usanos...


----------



## spheratu (21 May 2012)

Pueden vuesas mercedes valorar el volumen de hoy hasta este momento? Se está cociendo algo?


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (21 May 2012)

spheratu dijo:


> Pueden vuesas mercedes valorar el volumen de hoy hasta este momento? Se está cociendo algo?



A ti también te parece que en el IBEX hay una batalla en torno a los 6500 y que se va a acabar perdiendo ese nivel ¿Te refieres a eso? Yo también he visto, que mientras ya son 3 ó 4 días que se cierra por debajo de los 6.700s, hemos perforado al menos 3 veces las últimas sesiones los 6.500s. Me da que los vamos a perder.

Sdos.


----------



## spheratu (21 May 2012)

Preguntegi Dudagoitia dijo:


> A ti también te parece que en el IBEX hay una batalla en torno a los 6500 y que se va a acabar perdiendo ese nivel ¿Te refieres a eso? Yo también he visto, que mientras ya son 3 ó 4 días que se cierra por debajo de los 6.700s, hemos perforado al menos 3 veces las últimas sesiones los 6.500s. Me da que los vamos a perder.
> 
> Sdos.



Si,pero son solo sensaciones,aqui los que saben son los del analisis técnico,a ver que opinan.


----------



## muertoviviente (21 May 2012)

las CHORRADAS de MV indican que el momento de los largos se aproxima ::

MV espera que les quede liquidez para subir la cordillera de las plusvis


----------



## paulistano (21 May 2012)

Como viene apuntando Janus en las últimas sesiones....suele haber una oscilación de 200 puntos entre máximos y mínimos. 

Todo apunta a que el máximo de hoy se ha visto ya en los entornos del 6.600.

Si todo va como en el último mes veremos sin duda los 6.400.


----------



## ex-perto (21 May 2012)

Fiasco consumado: Facebook pierde el precio de OPV 

Lo que los bancos colocadores de la operación impidieron el viernes en Wall Street se ha consumado hoy en la bolsa alemana. Facebook ha fijado esta mañana un precio mínimo de 29,74 euros. Es decir, el equivalente a 37,97 dólares, por debajo de los 38 a los que el grupo debutó en bolsa el pasado viernes.

Ahora, la acción acumula un descenso ligeramente superior 5% en Francfort, muy lejos de las extraordinarias expectativas levantadas la semana pasada, cuando se especulaba con subidas superiores al 50%.

El grupo se estrenó el viernes con una subida inicial de hasta el 13% que se esfumó rápidamente. El valor terminó con un avance mínimo del 1% hasta los 38,23 euros grancias al esfuerzo de los bancos colocadores de la operación, que impidieron que el valor cayera por debajo del precio de colocación. 

La volatilidad de la cotización el día del debut ha sido la mejor metáfora de la división de opiniones que ha generado la tercera mayor salida a bolsa de la historia tras General Motors y Visa. El valor no tuvo fuerza para irse mucho más allá de los 40 dólares, con todos los ojos puestos en la cotización y la palabra decepción en los labios de inversores y analistas. 

Fiasco consumado: Facebook pierde el precio de OPV - Cotizalia.com


----------



## burbubolsa (21 May 2012)

Lo verde es el volumen gacelero y lo azul es el volumen leoncio.


----------



## Pepitoria (21 May 2012)

Viene calentito el pre-market de FB


----------



## muertoviviente (21 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Lo verde es el volumen gacelero y lo azul es el volumen leoncio.



y la X que es ? la ubicacion del guano :


----------



## burbubolsa (21 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> y la X que es ? la ubicacion del guano :



Qué X? Es el IBEX, futuro.


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> y la X que es ? la ubicacion del guano :



:XX:

Si no fuese usted le daba un thanx :rolleye:


----------



## The Hellion (21 May 2012)




----------



## paulistano (21 May 2012)

Qué sadismo....cae un 1,5% esto y ya no se considera guano....no hay más que ver las pocas páginas que lleva el hilo hoy.


----------



## burbubolsa (21 May 2012)

Si el IBEX cae con el bono francés al 0,070%, será mejor ir rezando por los tenedores de títulos.


----------



## mutiko (21 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Si el IBEX cae con el bono francés al 0,070%, será mejor ir rezando por los tenedores de títulos.



Por simple ignorancia mia, ¿podria explicar su razonamiento?



paulistano dijo:


> Qué sadismo....cae un 1,5% esto y ya no se considera guano....no hay más que ver las pocas páginas que lleva el hilo hoy.



Somos ya como los yonkies, cada vez necesitamos mas droja para ponernos.


----------



## burbubolsa (21 May 2012)

El bono francés ha salido con menor tipo del esperado en la subasta de deuda pública. Siendo así, lo habitual es que la bolsa repunte. Si ante condiciones favorables, la bolsa cae, es que hay otros factores adicionales que perjudican las cotizaciones.


----------



## Janus (21 May 2012)

Hoy cada minuto que pasa se está más abajo. Si el SP le da por irse a buscar los 1370, el IBEX pierde hasta el documento de identidad.


----------



## atlanterra (21 May 2012)

Querás decir 1270 no?


----------



## Pepitoria (21 May 2012)

ostiazo de fb


----------



## burbubolsa (21 May 2012)

De arriba a abajo: XAUUSD, USDCZK, CHFJPY, NYMEX.CL, USDZAR, EURUSD, USDNOK, NASDAQ, SP500


----------



## Janus (21 May 2012)

atlanterra dijo:


> Querás decir 1270 no?



Eso es, .............. es que ya estaba pensando en el objetivo de la subida cuando toque.


----------



## spheratu (21 May 2012)

Burbubolsa,no se ven tus imágenes,tio.


----------



## mutiko (21 May 2012)

spheratu dijo:


> Burbubolsa,no se ven tus imágenes,tio.



Cierto, ¿no estara dando links a su disco duro?

Sobre las feisbus, ¿seran las nuevas terras?


----------



## Janus (21 May 2012)

mutiko dijo:


> Cierto, ¿no estara dando links a su disco duro?
> 
> Sobre las feisbus, ¿seran las nuevas terras?



Ojo con Facebook que siguen teniendo cuidador durante una buena temporada. Recuerden lo que sucedió con Linkedin y dónde está ahora.
Lo digo por si alguno se quiere meter corto, que sepa cómo menean el percal.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (21 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> _Iniciado por burbubolsa "Lo verde es el volumen gacelero y lo azul es el volumen leoncio"._
> 
> y la X que es ? la ubicacion del guano :





R3v3nANT dijo:


> :XX:
> 
> Si no fuese usted le daba un thanx :rolleye:



He pensado lo mismo :XX: A ud. sí que se lo he dado para que, de alguna manera, MV reciba el reconocimiento que le corresponde


----------



## paulistano (21 May 2012)

spheratu dijo:


> Burbubolsa,no se ven tus imágenes,tio.



Yo las veo dando boton derecho y abrir imagen en otras pestaña


----------



## burbubolsa (21 May 2012)

mutiko dijo:


> Cierto, ¿no estara dando links a su disco duro?
> 
> Sobre las feisbus, ¿seran las nuevas terras?



FB es el nuevo Telefonica Moviles.

Pongo el enlace así: http://s15.postimage.org/qrf5xkex5/Dibujo.png


----------



## burbujas (21 May 2012)

mirando el tema de facebook. me doy cuenta que en R4 los cfds internacionales son sólo para empresas europeas?

is that possible?


----------



## mutiko (21 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> FB es el nuevo Telefonica Moviles.
> 
> Pongo el enlace así: http://s15.postimage.org/qrf5xkex5/Dibujo.png



Si fuera asi, ni tan mal para los pobres inversores que hayan confiado en feisbuc, pero, que quiere que le diga, a mi el negocio de fb se me hace mas parecido al de terra que al de telefonica moviles.


----------



## muertoviviente (21 May 2012)

6470 es un 61,8% fibonazi de largo plazo , haran como en los 8800 otro 61,8% lo romperan para acojonar a las gacelas avanzadas y luego lo giran un poco mas abajo 8560 

el nivel de ibex es 6260 :rolleye:


----------



## Pepitoria (21 May 2012)

Fb -12,5%

.
.
.


----------



## Janus (21 May 2012)

Facebook, aún no caigan en la tentación de hacer largos. Hay que esperar.


----------



## mutiko (21 May 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Fb -12,5%
> 
> .
> .
> .



Parecia que iba a ser un miura y ha resultado ser un oso revolcandose en el guano.


----------



## Janus (21 May 2012)

El SP parece que quiere irse a buscar soportes más abajo. Típica, de momento, maniobra de caza de gacelas .... para después dar arreones hacia abajo. Cuando estén todas desesperadas y out ..... es cuando se dará la vuelta para aliviantar la última bajada de 120 pipos.


----------



## Janus (21 May 2012)

De momento en el SP no se puede hacer ni scalping. Es una caza continua de posiciones contrarias.


----------



## burbubolsa (21 May 2012)

XAUUSD se va parriba.


----------



## paulistano (21 May 2012)

PRÓXIMA PARADA 7.600, SÚBANSE!!!


----------



## Janus (21 May 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> PRÓXIMA PARADA 7.600, SÚBANSE!!!



Más moral que el Alcoyano. Ojalá aciertes.


----------



## Durmiente (21 May 2012)

¿Ahora viene un p'arriba?


----------



## Pepitoria (21 May 2012)

Si aparece MM, ya finiquitamos el día...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 May 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> PRÓXIMA PARADA 7.600, SÚBANSE!!!




eh, eh, un momentito!
cite al menos al creador de la imagen!!!!!


----------



## Durmiente (21 May 2012)

Al ritmo que va esto, hoy se pone t'o verde...


----------



## diosmercado (21 May 2012)

Mutis y tal no??

Bienvenidos a la semana de las expectativas de el Corte Ingles. Les ponemos el culo como la boca del metro, les vendemos humo de altisima calidad con grandes descuentos y le permitimos ponerse largo para facilitarle las cosas.

Vaya subidon de los cerdos americanos. Estaban deseandolo los malnacidos, despues de la del viernes.

Salud.


----------



## burbubolsa (21 May 2012)

NOKUSD peponeando cosa mala.


----------



## diosmercado (21 May 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> Al ritmo que va esto, hoy se pone t'o verde...



A caso lo duda ud.? esta semana se va a salir de la crisis 5 veces al menos (a noticia peroflauta por dia minimo), vamos a crecer nosecuanto y vamos a ser ejemplo a seguir para todo lo que se mueva alrededor de 10 millones de años luz de la tierra. Luego nos suben el iva y todo solucionado.


----------



## Durmiente (21 May 2012)

Joder, no me he motando en bankinter por un pelo....

cago en la mar....


----------



## bertok (21 May 2012)




----------



## Ajetreo (21 May 2012)

Ay Pepón de mi vida

Señor FranR es usted un AS
y si cambiase la foto del trader del día, casi un ídolo


----------



## burbubolsa (21 May 2012)

El koncorde indica que no hay ni una gacela de envergadura en el NASDAQ ni en SP500 desde las 16:00.


----------



## MarketMaker (21 May 2012)

La falta de interés en el IBEX es evidente, mantener el nivel de giro en S&P importante para que vivan media hora de emociones en su querido índice. 

Lo mismo se animan a salir de compras.


----------



## Durmiente (21 May 2012)

Ahora toca meneo p'abajo....


----------



## LÁNGARO (21 May 2012)

Capio Sanidad: la entidad que se quedará con los hospitales, propiedad de Rato, Cospedal.
cotiza en la bolsa sueca.... puede ser una buena inversión ya que no creo que quiebre con estos "Mecenas".


----------



## burbubolsa (21 May 2012)

Gacelas, muchas gacelas, vendiendo en DAX.


----------



## muertoviviente (21 May 2012)

estamos a las puertas del jran reboton :Baile:

nivel mas probable es la mm200 en el sp500 , en el ibex el 6260 , esten preparados gacelillas


----------



## paulistano (21 May 2012)

que lucha mas dura en los 6530....que si arriba, abajo...


----------



## spheratu (21 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> estamos a las puertas del jran reboton :Baile:
> 
> nivel mas probable es la mm200 en el sp500 , en el ibex el 6260 , esten preparados gacelillas



Tocar el 6260 son 300 puntazos de nada,a ver si es verdad.


----------



## muertoviviente (21 May 2012)

spheratu dijo:


> Tocar el 6260 son 300 puntazos de nada,a ver si es verdad.



pero ya ponerse corto es muy peligroso , el nivel importante es el 6470 pero casi seguro que lo romperan para crear una trampa 

estar preparados ::


----------



## FranR (21 May 2012)

spheratu dijo:


> Tocar el 6260 son 300 puntazos de nada,a ver si es verdad.



Y para el SP 30, poca cosa mire usté 

Fino fino el ajuste ::


----------



## muertoviviente (21 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Y para el SP 30, poca cosa mire usté
> 
> Fino fino el ajuste ::



:XX: estas gacelas siempre pensando en el intradia :rolleye:


----------



## Durmiente (21 May 2012)

Ya están deshaciendo posiciones los traders.... esto se acaba por hoy.


----------



## muertoviviente (21 May 2012)

en mongolia hay dicho muy weno , ellos dicen que la gacela tira al intradia , no puede con su naturaleza


----------



## AssGaper (21 May 2012)

Cortos en SACYR en 1.3821 con 5000 titulos, dejo posicion abierta para mañana.

Si me GAPEAN el ojal con un +10% mañana, estaré para que me bukakeen el hoyo entre todos, camaradas.

Si guanea, FAPeo EPICO


----------



## FranR (21 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Largo 6470





muertoviviente dijo:


> CERRADO largo 6470 en 6540
> 
> MV hizo el dia




Es verdad...:fiufiu:


----------



## muertoviviente (21 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Es verdad...:fiufiu:



un intradia de ves en cuando no hace daño 

lo malo es estar siempre pensando en el intradia , malo para el bolsillo pero cada gacela sabra lo que hace


----------



## FranR (21 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> en mongolia hay dicho muy weno , ellos dicen que la gacela tira al intradia , no puede con su naturaleza



Que si...que si. ::


----------



## burbubolsa (21 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> en mongolia hay dicho muy weno , ellos dicen que la gacela tira al intradia , no puede con su naturaleza



Gatroll, pon el gráfico ese que tienes del koncorde para el SP500.


----------



## Ajetreo (21 May 2012)

Bueno, por hoy se acabo el tobogán del infierno


----------



## pollastre (21 May 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Ligero retrace hacia abajo según quieran marear un poco más o un poco menos, y, o viene alguien más gordo y les jode el setup, o tenemos *Smithson, Peponian & Co. bien por encima de 6350*.



Máximo del Smithson, Peponian & Co. a las 16:55 => *6366.50*



pollastre dijo:


> edit: hay tregua y setup de apoyo formándose; si el largo va a funcionar, *hay que entrar ahora en 630x con SL en 6290*.



Mínimo a las 15:00 => *6296.50*



No ha ido mal el tema....


----------



## Optimista bien informado (21 May 2012)

Dios, que empanada, veo las 17:32 y que el IBEX seguía moviéndose... :ouch: hasta que he recordado que, desde hoy, los futuros cotizan hasta las 20:00... Mooola


----------



## muertoviviente (21 May 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Máximo del Smithson, Peponian & Co. a las 16:55 => *6366.50*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



asi a lo tonto y lo digo por ustec señol pollastre , el ibex y el dax estan a punto de igualarse ::

dax 6300 ibex 6500 :rolleye:


----------



## Ajetreo (21 May 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Dios, que empanada, veo las 17:32 y que el IBEX seguía moviéndose... :ouch: hasta que he recordado que, desde hoy, los futuros cotizan hasta las 20:00... Mooola



Jajaja a mi me ha pasado parecido, iba a entrar en corto a las 17 pero he pensado, va media hora igual me quedo pillada ...

Bueno, como dicen ustedes todos los días hay mercado


----------



## MarketMaker (21 May 2012)

MarketMaker dijo:


> La falta de interés en el IBEX es evidente, mantener el nivel de giro en S&P importante para que vivan media hora de emociones en su querido índice.
> 
> Lo mismo se animan a salir de compras.



La pelea ahora mismo en S&P es importante, en cuanto al IBEX he visto movimientos "subterráneos" de algunas manos importantes.

Si mantenemos nivel actual y atacamos los 1314,8, habrán acertado y aquí podremos deshacer posiciones (parciales), creando liquidez, para miras más altas.

Vamos a darles duro.


----------



## Pepitoria (21 May 2012)

MarketMaker dijo:


> La pelea ahora mismo en S&P es importante, en cuanto al IBEX he visto movimientos "subterráneos" de algunas manos importantes.
> 
> Si mantenemos nivel actual y atacamos los 1314, habrán acertado y aquí podremos deshacer posiciones (parciales), creando liquidez, para miras más altas.
> 
> Vamos a darles duro.



Amplias gracias,

Referido al SP

¿cuanto tiempo le da para que se efectúe esa corrección alcista?

¿cuál es su punto de no retorno?


----------



## Arminio_borrado (21 May 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Amplias gracias,
> 
> Referido al SP
> 
> ...



Yo creo que está diciendo que viene recuperación de parte de la caída que lleva el SP y que debe ir hasta los 1314. Y que ahí mejor salirse y esperar a ver que dirección toma en esa "zona de negociación", si hacia arriba o hacia abajo.

Lo que no he entendido es lo de los movimientos subterráneos en mi chicharro favorito. Si esos movimientos son de posicionarse con idea de salida del hoyo, o con idea de entoñarlo más.


----------



## MarketMaker (21 May 2012)

MarketMaker dijo:


> En *1292* entraron a sujetar la cotización, y se intuye la entrada de liquidez desde distintos frentes.
> 
> A esta hora de la tarde futuros muy fuertes,
> Posiciones a mantener: (Primera semana del 2012) entorno *1273-1282*.
> ...



Sr. Pepitoria

1292 para esta serie
1273-1282 Para el global de operaciones abiertas.

Si alcanzamos 1314 podremos bajar los sell, en una proporción de las ganancias (calcule aprox 5 en serie, y aprox 2 en global)


----------



## MarketMaker (21 May 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Yo creo que está diciendo que viene recuperación de parte de la caída que lleva el SP y que debe ir hasta los 1314. Y que ahí mejor salirse y esperar a ver que dirección toma en esa "zona de negociación", si hacia arriba o hacia abajo.
> 
> Lo que no he entendido es lo de los movimientos subterráneos en mi chicharro favorito. Si esos movimientos son de posicionarse con idea de salida del hoyo, o con idea de entoñarlo más.



Si se ha cogido el rebote, ¿para que salirse? Stop por debajo de zona negociación.

IBEX entradas compradoras, apuestan estar por encima del cierre en algún momento de la jornada. (Espero informe del SR. Mulder a ver que ha visto).

P.D. piensen siempre que las manos fuertes también se equivocan y entrar de esa forma en Ibex ahora mismo, se considera altamente especulativo.


----------



## Pepitoria (21 May 2012)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Sr. Pepitoria
> 
> 1292 para esta serie
> *1273-1282 Para el global de operaciones abiertas.*
> ...



Perfecto, yo también ando con el nivel de los 1280 como punto último de churruscamiento para los largos.

Por lo menos, hoy, los usanos van comodísimos.

Tengo la impresión que en un plazo de tiempo aceptable volveremos a atacar los máximos de principios de mayo.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (21 May 2012)

Jodo con el feisbú. No han tardado ni 2 días en darle estopa.

Y nosotros tratando con cariño y suavidad a bankia durante meses .


----------



## Durmiente (21 May 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Jodo con el feisbú. No han tardado ni 2 días en darle estopa.
> 
> Y nosotros tratando con cariño y suavidad a bankia durante meses .



Ozu mare mia

Es que la están tirando un 11% de una tacada....!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pepitoria (21 May 2012)

España espera captar mañana hasta 2.500 millones de euros en Letras - elEconomista.es


----------



## Xof Dub (21 May 2012)

Una duda para los que utilicen el broker de Bankinter
En teoría al comprar acciones de Bankinter no se pagan comisiones (o eso entiendo yo leyendo las condiciones)
Esta mañana estuve a punto de entrar en Bankinter y al lado del coste de la operación, en la llamada a calcular las comisiones me salía una comisión de 13,40 euros (incluido el canon de la Bolsa)
Entonces cómo es? no cobran comisiones y ese aviso salía por defecto?, las cobran y luego las descuentas o devuelven? las cobran y si no protestas a otra cosa mariposa?


----------



## bertok (21 May 2012)

Otra jornada bonita en el culibex ::


----------



## vmmp29 (21 May 2012)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Si se ha cogido el rebote, ¿para que salirse? Stop por debajo de zona negociación.
> 
> IBEX entradas compradoras, apuestan estar por encima del cierre en algún momento de la jornada. (Espero informe del SR. Mulder a ver que ha visto).
> 
> P.D. piensen siempre que las manos fuertes también se equivocan y entrar de esa forma en Ibex ahora mismo, se considera altamente especulativo.




Sr MM la serie de SP500 va desde el 1314 hasta 1334?
gracias, espero que no le moleste la pregunta


----------



## Nico (21 May 2012)

Xof Dub dijo:


> Una duda para los que utilicen el broker de Bankinter
> En teoría al comprar acciones de Bankinter no se pagan comisiones (o eso entiendo yo leyendo las condiciones)
> Esta mañana estuve a punto de entrar en Bankinter y al lado del coste de la operación, en la llamada a calcular las comisiones me salía una comisión de 13,40 euros (incluido el canon de la Bolsa)
> Entonces cómo es? no cobran comisiones y ese aviso salía por defecto?, las cobran y luego las descuentas o devuelven? las cobran y si no protestas a otra cosa mariposa?



El software no diferencia la acción en ese momento y le calcula la comisión pero, cuando HACES la operación NO TE LA COBRAN.

Ten presente que no cobran los 6 euros de su comisión pero si te cobran el CANON DE BOLSA (que se lleva unos 5-6 euros según sea la operación).


----------



## Nico (21 May 2012)

Ah! y tal como dije los otros días la había "clavado" con las entradas y salidas en Bankia pero ERRE EL TIMING !! 

Pasa en las mejores familias. Lo importante fue ver que todavía conservo cierto "olfato" para el Chulibex.


----------



## bertok (21 May 2012)

La caida de hoy de Ag y Au es bastante significativa.

Cuidado gacelada.


----------



## burbubolsa (21 May 2012)

Sell off de índices, y USDZAR provocando guano.


----------



## paulistano (21 May 2012)

No entiendo nada...sell off???

Pero si esta todo verde....


----------



## burbubolsa (21 May 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> No entiendo nada...sell off???
> 
> Pero si esta todo verde....



Mini sell off... me refiero a que los índices se han caído solos, liderando el resto de mercado.


----------



## bertok (21 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Mini sell off... me refiero a que los índices se han caído solos, liderando el resto de mercado.



No me dé esas noticias, que estoy muy sensible ::


----------



## burbubolsa (21 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> No me dé esas noticias, que estoy muy sensible ::



No es mal síntoma que los índices se caigan solos. Quiere decir salida de inversión a consumo. Implica que no ganan potencia otros mercados, como forex o commodities. Lo malo es que si los índices se mueven solos, liderando, pueden hacerlo para depurar posiciones; y no parar hasta que se limpian los libros de órdenes, como ocurrió el viernes. En NASDAQ y DAX las manos fuertes están sobre todo vendedoras, y en SP500 compradoras.

Edit: Depuración. Ni arriba ni abajo. Meneos para decidir quién es el rey de la colina.


----------



## Pepitoria (21 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> *La caida de hoy de Ag y Au es bastante significativa.*
> 
> Cuidado gacelada.



...y lo que le queda


----------



## vmmp29 (21 May 2012)

vamos a esperar a Mulder y su informe


----------



## Mulder (21 May 2012)

A las buenas tardes!



MarketMaker dijo:


> Si se ha cogido el rebote, ¿para que salirse? Stop por debajo de zona negociación.
> 
> IBEX entradas compradoras, apuestan estar por encima del cierre en algún momento de la jornada. (Espero informe del SR. Mulder a ver que ha visto).
> 
> P.D. piensen siempre que las manos fuertes también se equivocan y entrar de esa forma en Ibex ahora mismo, se considera altamente especulativo.



Si lo pide un leoncio como Ud. habrá que concederselo, pero ya debería saberlo 

Hoy los leoncios gordos han acumulado, mirando un poco más abajo pero sin llegar al volumen gacelero resulta más bien que lo que han hecho ha sido una especie de montaña rusa donde se han pasado más tiempo en negativo que en positivo aunque hayan terminado en positivo, la tarde ha sido más vendedora que la mañana aunque con menos contratación.

La subasta ha sido vendedora en unos 200 contratos.

Yo creo que mañana seguiremos subiendo, aunque se aprecia cierta debilidad compradora, parecen más orientados a hacer plusvis rápidas en intradiario que a la verdadera acumulación.

En el Stoxx el saldo leoncio se ha pasado desde media mañana por debajo de 0, aunque tras el cierre europeo lo han puesto levemente por encima. Parece que están compradores pero no hay demasiada convicción por el momento.

PD: hoy se han portado bien, me he podido poner al día en apenas una hora


----------



## burbubolsa (21 May 2012)

XAUUSD:






De arriba a abajo: EURGBP, AUDCAD, XAUUSD, USDCZK, GBPNZD, NZDJPY, AUDUSD, NZDUSD


----------



## Pepitoria (21 May 2012)

Bueno

el SP en los 1314

Niquelado!


----------



## pipoapipo (21 May 2012)

pues nada, hoy primer peponiano, a ver mañana si confirma giro


----------



## Pepitoria (21 May 2012)

Ya vamos de saldo a los 1320...

Aqui ya pueden empezar a despiojarse un poco...


----------



## diosmercado (21 May 2012)

A este no le cabe ni un garbanzo en el culo: Mariano Rajoy da a la UE 24 horas para aportar establidad financiera y rebajar la tensin sobre la deuda

Dando pistas ya.

PD: ya hemos salido de la crisis hoy. A ver que toca mañana. Me retiro un tiempito.


----------



## bertok (21 May 2012)

Necesitan más gacelas.

No piquen, hoy el culibex ha tenido un comportamiento lamentable contra TODOS los índices.

Sean prudentes, necesitan de sus dineros :: para que la rueda siga girando :fiufiu:


----------



## nombre (21 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> XAUUSD:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Algo le pasa a los enlaces que no sé ven, por lo menos a mi. ienso:

Qué pasada, cómo gusta él morbo, la carne de presa y la carroña, no hhay más qué ver él número de post en guanazo y en él resto, exactamente lo mismo es lo qué veo en él día a día de la calle. Será está la autodestruccion de la sociedad que muchos proclaman? ::


----------



## bertok (21 May 2012)

nombre dijo:


> Algo le pasa a los enlaces que no sé ven, por lo menos a mi. ienso:
> 
> Qué pasada, cómo gusta él morbo, la carne de presa y la carroña, no hhay más qué ver él número de post en guanazo y en él resto, exactamente lo mismo es lo qué veo en él día a día de la calle. Será está la autodestruccion de la sociedad que muchos proclaman? ::



Hamijo, la destrucción ahora se decide en la city o gualestrí.

Aquí sólo somos followers 8::fiufiu:


----------



## pollastre (21 May 2012)

uuuuuuhhh... dando ultimátums a la UE y todo.... how rude ::

Desde luego, más tontos y no nacemos. 

El galletón que nos van a meter se va a oir hasta en Saturno.




diosmercado dijo:


> A este no le cabe ni un garbanzo en el culo: Mariano Rajoy da a la UE 24 horas para aportar establidad financiera y rebajar la tensin sobre la deuda
> 
> Dando pistas ya.
> 
> PD: ya hemos salido de la crisis hoy. A ver que toca mañana. Me retiro un tiempito.


----------



## bertok (21 May 2012)

Al culibex le viene al pelo.

[YOUTUBE]PaEhQ51BvSw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## nombre (21 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Hamijo, la destrucción ahora se decide en la city o gualestrí.
> 
> Aquí sólo somos followers 8::fiufiu:



me refiero a lo qué sé ve en los documentales, eso de qué los cóndores hacen una labor buena ya qué sé dedican a limpiar el campo de carne en descomposicion y evitan insalubridad. Pues lo mismo que este hilo en guanazo y si alguno de ustedes sé pone a vender algo, por internet mismamente, ahora mismo da igual él precio qué pongas, si no rebajas una burrada, aunque este tirado, no hay sensación de estar sacándole los ojos al pobre qué vende y no lo vendes ::


----------



## bertok (21 May 2012)

nombre dijo:


> me refiero a lo qué sé ve en los documentales, eso de qué los cóndores hacen una labor buena ya qué sé dedican a limpiar el campo de carne en descomposicion y evitan insalubridad. Pues lo mismo que este hilo en guanazo y si alguno de ustedes sé pone a vender algo, por internet mismamente, ahora mismo da igual él precio qué pongas, si no rebajas una burrada, aunque este tirado, no hay sensación de estar sacándole los ojos al pobre qué vende y no lo vendes ::



Si vendes algo que no quiere nadie, el precio va a la baja 8:

Ejpaña es un riesgo muy gordo .... y cotiza tal consecuencia. El sueño de los papelotes gratis is over


----------



## Lem (21 May 2012)

Peponazo de Apple.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (21 May 2012)

Mucho trabajo me he llevado a casa. Nada, como ayer, por encima de 6630 hemos visto la luz por encima de 6760 el cielo, por debajo de 6535 salimos de largos y nos ponemos cortos, por debajo de 6380. Lo mismo que dijimos el domingo, al menos bajo mi forma de verlo. Muy bien Mediaset, no tiene mala pinta, como bankinter (que está aguantando el ataque a la banca mediana)
saludos


----------



## LCIRPM (21 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Hamijo, la destrucción ahora se decide en la city o gualestrí.
> 
> Aquí sólo somos followers 8::fiufiu:



¿follaores? Más bien al revés, diria yo.


----------



## MarketMaker (21 May 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Si uno se mete por aquí es porque aprecia los comentarios y análisis. 

Aparte, naturalmente, de recordar la fauna tan variopinta que habita por el mundo de la inversión.


----------



## Pepitoria (21 May 2012)

Al loro lo que pide Suh_morenito_51

Obama pide al BCE que compre deuda de España e Italia - elEconomista.es


----------



## R3v3nANT (22 May 2012)

Trabajador de Banca March en Madrid me ha comentado que no dan a basto con la cantidad de cuentas que están abriendo de gente que está huyendo de Bankia, y muchas de ellas las están abriendo en Luxemburgo. Y ya sabéis el tipo de cliente que acepta Banca March.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 May 2012)

*[la fabrica de coches del chinazo]*







No sé no sé. Parece un fallo alcista, no ha sido capaz de romper el máximo de los 74,6€. Ahra parece lateral, que bien puede ser una pausa en el movimiento de LP o bien cambio de tendencia.Ahora mismo está complicada la cosa y no sé que pensar. El precio está sobre un soporte que coincide con el fibo 50 de la última subida y sobre dos directrices, una descendente de mp y una ascendente de mayor plazo. Estas tres líneas deberían aguantar el precio. Si lo pierde, el siguiente paso sería el siguiente fibo (58€), pero me da a mi que si pierde los niveles actuales se irá pabajo con las patas abiertas hasta los 43,8€ y ya, si perdiera este nivel....el chinazo OPA bmw a precio pu-ta.


----------



## R3v3nANT (22 May 2012)

Si me bajo con escuadra, cartabón, compás y rotrings por Graná, me da un curso de pinta y colorea?


----------



## tonuel (22 May 2012)

Bueno bueno... vayamos con lo importante...!!! ) ) )


Facebook... -10,99%





Saludos


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 May 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Si me bajo con escuadra, cartabón, compás y rotrings por Graná, me da un curso de pinta y colorea?



Ya sabe usted que esto debe hacerse de forma profesional, esto es, cargaico de gintonics ::

Usted pregunte lo que quiera, que si se responderle, lo haré encantado.

Otra cosa es que se quiera bajar, con cualquier pretexto, para ir de tapitas. 


Ps. Déle Sr. Tonuel, déle duro!


----------



## pollastre (22 May 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Si me bajo con escuadra, cartabón, compás y rotrings por Graná, me da un curso de pinta y colorea?




Odio al Piratescu, sus gráficos tienen más colorines que los míos.

Y encima Ud. le da coba.... así, se nos viene arriba seguro ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 May 2012)

Muchos colores-muchos colores pero más que aprender....

Por cierto sr. P ha de continuar con el hilo mítico del sr. Janus en 






edit: ahhh ya lo ví ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 May 2012)

LOL


----------



## ponzi (22 May 2012)

He mirado las cuentas muy por encima chinito pero bueno a grandes rasgos.....


http://investing.businessweek.com/r...dataset=balanceSheet&period=A&currency=native

Valoro la empresa en unos 62 eu por accion. Aprox 45 de valor contable y el resto por su tesoreria. Estan creciendo a base de endeudarse y todo gracias al dinero qie no para de fluir hacia alemania. Estan incrementando su valor contable a tasas del 10%-15% asi que si todo sigue igual en un año deberian valer unos 70 eu. En daimler no veo un cambio significativo en sus cuentas, siguen con cuotas de mercado parecidas asi como con una tesoreria y un endeudamiento casi intacto. Contablemente esta mas barato daimler y no ha recurrido al endeudamiento pero claro por otro lado no endeudarse con tasas de interes reales negativos puede significar que tus competidores te coman la oreja que es lo que esta haciendo bmw (El endeudamiento siempre es un arma de doble filo). Aqui ya depende de que escenario veas mas probable. Si crees que alemania seguira con tipos absudarmente bajos (en relacion a la inflacion) el modelo vencedor sera bmw ahora si por contra piensas que los tipos pueden subir (o la inflacion bajar), daimler y vw se comportaran mejor al tener menos endeudamiento y mas caja. ¿inflacion si ,inflacion no?Viendo algunos balances de empresas alemanas todo parece indicar que van a meter una inyeccion de liquidez de las buenas.


----------



## ponzi (22 May 2012)

............


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 May 2012)

Acabo de ver la luuuuuuuuuuuz

Si no me equivoco, durante los últimos tiempos han habido presiones para que china revalorice el yuan, a lo que los compra bemeuves han dicho noooooorl repetidas veces. Y yo pienso, ¿El proceso de impresión de impresión usano-europedo no puede ser, entre otras cosas, para llevar al yuan a niveles cambiarios más favorables para los paises occidentales?


----------



## muertoviviente (22 May 2012)

a los guanos dias


----------



## Lem (22 May 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> Cortos en SACYR en 1.3821 con 5000 titulos, dejo posicion abierta para mañana.
> 
> Si me GAPEAN el ojal con un +10% mañana, estaré para que me bukakeen el hoyo entre todos, camaradas.
> 
> Si guanea, FAPeo EPICO



de momento sube un 2,47% en preapertura...


----------



## arrhenius (22 May 2012)

como va el ibex en preapertura?


----------



## politicodemadreputa (22 May 2012)

arrhenius dijo:


> como va el ibex en preapertura?



Ya le gustaria a mucha gente saber conjuntar tan bien la ropa como su gato


----------



## Lem (22 May 2012)

arrhenius dijo:


> como va el ibex en preapertura?



aquí puedes ver algunos valores -> https://connectpro54554431.adobeconnect.com/_a883363635/visual/?launcher=false


----------



## burbubolsa (22 May 2012)

USDCZK con bastantes ganas de guanear. Todo el resto del forex sostiene al mercado e índices.


----------



## Durmiente (22 May 2012)

Buenos dias
En general....


----------



## Lem (22 May 2012)

*SYV* subiendo un 3,53% ahora :ouch:


----------



## bertok (22 May 2012)

Mucho cuidado


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Mucho cuidado



Si rompe parriba, ¿nos montamos?


----------



## Lem (22 May 2012)

se está poniendo la cosa colorada por momentos.


----------



## burbubolsa (22 May 2012)

Lem dijo:


> *SYV* subiendo un 3,53% ahora :ouch:



Huele a mercadillo empresarial español. Ya es primavera en el IBEX.


----------



## Burbujilimo (22 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Mucho cuidado



Y la base ya debe andar por los cincomiles...


----------



## Durmiente (22 May 2012)

Todo verde menos DIA


----------



## bertok (22 May 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Si rompe parriba, ¿nos montamos?



Todavía no, pero no estaríamos lejos de subir.

La apertura está siendo muy floja, impropia de una ruptura. Ojo con las commodities.


----------



## Lem (22 May 2012)

*SYV* +4,45%. espero que AssGaper se haya salido ya o hará honor a su nick.


----------



## burbubolsa (22 May 2012)

Juraría haber visto una operación de Mr. P a las 9:04 en DAX. Par de velones...


----------



## bertok (22 May 2012)

El nivel de 6626 es importante


----------



## pollastre (22 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Juraría haber visto una operación de Mr. P a las 9:04 en DAX. Par de velones...



Nah, yo no he sido, habrá sido Ghkghk haciendo pruebas para pasarse al DAX.

Esa hora es demasiado temprana para operaciones grandes en mi sistema, ahora mismo sólo tengo abierto el HFT4p.


----------



## FranR (22 May 2012)

Una cifra importante 6598.

Nivel inmediato por arriba 6838

Debemos mantener los 6504.


El primer nivel clavado...el blog vuelve a funcionar.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (22 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> El nivel de 6626 es importante



.
EN el IBEX cualquier nivel parece la gran muralla china (no se ve a chinito, pero es que la foto es desde muy lejos).


----------



## muertoviviente (22 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Una cifra importante 6598.
> 
> Nivel inmediato por arriba 6838
> 
> ...



ustec se equivoca , revise los graficos


----------



## FranR (22 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ustec se equivoca , revise los graficos



Ahora mismo, no se apure....

P.D. Me alegro de tenerle entre los visitantes del Blog. Gracias.


----------



## muertoviviente (22 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Ahora mismo, no se apure....
> 
> P.D. Me alegro de tenerle entre los visitantes del Blog. Gracias.



me parece que vi una proyeccion de subidas desde 6700-6800 o asin :rolleye:


----------



## FranR (22 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> me parece que vi una proyeccion de subidas desde 6700-6800 o asin :rolleye:



Seguramente, pero aún andan dentro de las horquillas que usted considera aceptables...::

P.D. Dejemos el dialogo, que van a cambiar el nombre del hilo por el de Marvin y su Gato.


----------



## Mulder (22 May 2012)

A los buenos días!

Señores, les traigo buenas nuevas sobre marianico, que dice que...¿que era? se me ha olvidado pero lo tengo en la punta de la lengua, era un notición impresionante pero ahora no se porque se me ha ido de la cabeza....







:XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (22 May 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Señores, les traigo buenas nuevas sobre marianico, que dice que...¿que era? se me ha olvidado pero lo tengo en la punta de la lengua, era un notición impresionante pero ahora no se porque se me ha ido de la cabeza....



noticias frescas señol molder :fiufiu:


----------



## FranR (22 May 2012)

Como no hay guano el hilo no avanza.

Creo pues que la incomodidad de los silencios nos hace sincerarnos.

Tras decir nuestras edades, creo que es momento de decir nuestro multinick.

LO CONFIESO, YO SOY EL GATO y me peleo conmigo mismo, en un profundo desdoblamiento de personalidad. Lo único que delata la singularidad y hace dudar de que somos uno y no dos...es el rabo gordo.

Pirata su turno....

P.D. Si, se me ha ido la olla.


----------



## pollastre (22 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> P.D. Dejemos el dialogo, que van a cambiar el nombre del hilo por el de Marvin y su Gato.




Yo les veo más como al holograma y el gato debatiendo a bordo del Enano Rojo :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Creí que estaba claro, mi mulnick es FranR y tengo un blog!


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (22 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Una cifra importante 6598.
> 
> Nivel inmediato por arriba 6838
> 
> ...



Superado los 6600. 

Buenos dias.


----------



## FranR (22 May 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Creí que estaba claro, mi mulnick es FranR y tengo un blog!



Ya decía que me resultaba usted familiar. Solo falta que seamos todos el maese.:ouch:


----------



## FranR (22 May 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Superado los 6600.
> 
> Buenos dias.



6628 Próximo

6722 algo menos probabilidad.

De momento el 598 está sirviendo de soporte...buena señal


----------



## muertoviviente (22 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Ya decía que me resultaba usted familiar. Solo falta que seamos todos el maese.:ouch:



al final no son muchas gacelas y son solo una :8:


----------



## FranR (22 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> al final no son muchas gacelas y son solo una :8:









Somos legión gato marvadoh...pero con un objetivo común. misi misi


----------



## Mulder (22 May 2012)

Mi multinick no hace falta que lo diga porque todos saben que es Carpa.....bueno, no lo digo por si hay algún novato en el foro


----------



## muertoviviente (22 May 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Mi multinick no hace falta que lo diga porque todos saben que es Carpa.....bueno, no lo digo por si hay algún novato en el foro



el equipo de carpatos , que al final es tambien solo uno :8:


----------



## burbubolsa (22 May 2012)

DAX vacio excepto una manada de leones.


----------



## LCIRPM (22 May 2012)

Fersa rechaza la OPA de la danesa Greentech: el importe no refleja su "verdadero" valor - elEconomista.es

Fersa rechaza la OPA de la danesa Greentech: el importe no refleja su "verdadero" valor


Si empieza a haber OPAS, puede ser señal de que el dinero empieza a ver oportunidad de compras "baratas".


----------



## burbubolsa (22 May 2012)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Fersa rechaza la OPA de la danesa Greentech: el importe no refleja su "verdadero" valor - elEconomista.es
> 
> Fersa rechaza la OPA de la danesa Greentech: el importe no refleja su "verdadero" valor
> 
> ...



Cuando haya OPAs hostiles será el momento bueno.


----------



## FranR (22 May 2012)

Aflojan un poco el ritmo, aprovecho para retirarme. Les dejo con mi otro yo.

Necesitamos un nuevo ataque a nivel para peponear a tope. Próximamente en sus pantallas.


----------



## pollastre (22 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Ya decía que me resultaba usted familiar. Solo falta que seamos todos el maese.:ouch:




¿ Quienes son Uds., y qué hacen hablando de *mi *blog ?


----------



## burbubolsa (22 May 2012)

En NYMEX.CL solo hay gacelas compradoras y leones vendedores.

Las minors del forex están por guanear.


----------



## Mulder (22 May 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> ¿ Quienes son Uds., y qué hacen hablando de *mi *blog ?



Además de multinicks también tenemos problemas de doble personalidad, en este caso el síndrome del Dr. Jekyll y Mr. Hyde


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 May 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Además de multinicks también tenemos problemas de doble personalidad, en este caso el síndrome del Dr. Jekyll y Mr. Hyde



Yo creo que todo esto deriva de huevos poco hechos en la tortilla de patatas....


----------



## LCIRPM (22 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Cuando haya OPAs hostiles será el momento bueno.



Sí, aunque tarde, seguirá siendo bueno.

¿Se acuerdan de que antes en España había un Banco Central (y un Hispano)?
Antes de que el Sr.Botín quisiera ser "mi" banco.


----------



## bmbnct (22 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Todavía no, pero no estaríamos lejos de subir.
> 
> La apertura está siendo muy floja, impropia de una ruptura. Ojo con las commodities.



Oro y plata despeñandose...


----------



## burbubolsa (22 May 2012)

A veces veo leoncios... esquizoides...


----------



## spheratu (22 May 2012)

oro y plata despeñandose,bolsa indecisa....ande va el dinero? los leoncios han decidido usar bancolchón?


----------



## LÁNGARO (22 May 2012)

JAJAJAJAJAJA
Aguirre pide suspender la final de la Copa del Rey y celebrarla a puerta cerrada - EcoDiario.es


----------



## LOLO08 (22 May 2012)

langaro tre se calienta


----------



## burbubolsa (22 May 2012)

Gacelas comprando y leones vendiendo en EURUSD: View image: Dibujo


----------



## spheratu (22 May 2012)

El mercado me confunde....alguien sabe decir si estamos alcistas o bajistas?


----------



## burbubolsa (22 May 2012)

spheratu dijo:


> El mercado me confunde....alguien sabe decir si estamos alcistas o bajistas?



Es una bonita parábola la que está trazando ahora mismo.


----------



## davidautentico (22 May 2012)

spheratu dijo:


> El mercado me confunde....alguien sabe decir si estamos alcistas o bajistas?



Esa es la pregunta clave hamigoh


----------



## burbubolsa (22 May 2012)

Masacre de gacelas en el DAX. Y más gacelas mueren, y más entran.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 May 2012)

spheratu dijo:


> El mercado me confunde....alguien sabe decir si estamos alcistas o bajistas?



Joder, parece nuevo

Hay que estar larguicortos con perspectiva lateral al estilo M.V


----------



## bertok (22 May 2012)

Que vela más bonita ::


----------



## spheratu (22 May 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Joder, parece nuevo
> 
> Hay que estar larguicortos con perspectiva lateral al estilo M.V



Uhmmm ienso: prefiero cortilargo con perspectiva pandopepónica


----------



## nombre (22 May 2012)

spheratu dijo:


> El mercado me confunde....alguien sabe decir si estamos alcistas o bajistas?



Lease mi firma :XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (22 May 2012)

Fitch rebaja el rating de Japón a "A+" 

La agencia de calificación crediticia Fitch recorta el rating de Japón hasta "A+", con una perspectiva negativa. ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 May 2012)

spheratu dijo:


> Uhmmm ienso: prefiero cortilargo con perspectiva pandopepónica



Eso solo podría terminar así....


----------



## spheratu (22 May 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Eso solo podría terminar así....



:S mardita borsah petaculos.....


----------



## burbubolsa (22 May 2012)

Pues parece buena noticia porque esta todo subiendo...


----------



## Janus (22 May 2012)

Llego por aquí y veo actitudes guanistas. No tienen remedio.

A esto le queda un sprint todavía para los que ya iban montados (ayer hubo señal clara). Montarse ahora mismo es ya peligroso porque el stop debería ser amplio.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Llego por aquí y veo actitudes guanistas. No tienen remedio.
> 
> A esto le queda un sprint todavía para los que ya iban montados (ayer hubo señal clara). Montarse ahora mismo es ya peligroso porque el stop debería ser amplio.



Que no pierda los 6528....que nos vamos 50 puntitosmas abajo :fiufiu:

Aguantando las pcx ¿eh Janus? A ver si tienes suerte!


edit: vamos coñooooooooo  (Dark Lord Bertok ©)


----------



## Janus (22 May 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Que no pierda los 6528....que nos vamos 50 puntitosmas abajo :fiufiu:
> 
> Aguantando las pcx ¿eh Janus? A ver si tienes suerte!
> 
> ...



Ahí están ya protegidas. Vamos a ver si ha sido un buen punto de entrada. El stop está ajustado para proteger el capital aún a riesgo de incrementar las probabilidades de que sea corrido. Seguramente sea corrido. Es lo que hay.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (22 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Que vela más bonita ::



.
Tendría que haber sido al reves para entrar largo. 
(Y que luego te metan el reversal, claro)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Ahí están ya protegidas. Vamos a ver si ha sido un buen punto de entrada. El stop está ajustado para proteger el capital aún a riesgo de incrementar las probabilidades de que sea corrido. Seguramente sea corrido. Es lo que hay.



Venga, venga, que llevas diciendo eso ya un par de días. ¿A que pillas la buena :8:?


----------



## bmbnct (22 May 2012)

Yo lo veo así:







Mientras no pierda la linea verde, vamos pa'rriba.


----------



## burbubolsa (22 May 2012)

DAX gacelero a tope.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 May 2012)

bmbnct dijo:


> Yo lo veo así:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cuidadín que podría ser figura de continuación....

Además ¿por ahí no parece haber un doble techo?

En mi opinión, para poder pensar en cambio de tendencia se debería romper al alza el canal diario (6700)...


----------



## muertoviviente (22 May 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Cuidadín que podría ser figura de continuación....
> 
> Además ¿por ahí no parece haber un doble techo?
> 
> En mi opinión, para poder pensar en cambio de tendencia se debería romper al alza el canal diario (6700)...



asi que ustec tambien lo a visto :Aplauso:


----------



## bmbnct (22 May 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Cuidadín que podría ser figura de continuación....
> 
> Además ¿por ahí no parece haber un doble techo?
> 
> En mi opinión, para poder pensar en cambio de tendencia se debería romper al alza el canal diario (6700)...



Por doble techo te refieres a la envolvente bajista de 1h? Si, si la he visto, pero esta todo muy raro...  
La linea verde todavía aguanta, veremos para donde tira...


----------



## burbubolsa (22 May 2012)

XAGUSD y NYMEX.CL en mínimos diarios.


----------



## bmbnct (22 May 2012)

bmbnct dijo:


> Por doble techo te refieres a la envolvente bajista de 1h? Si, si la he visto, pero esta todo muy raro...
> La linea verde todavía aguanta, veremos para donde tira...



Por ver, veo también una figura diamante en 5m...


----------



## burbubolsa (22 May 2012)

bmbnct dijo:


> Por doble techo te refieres a la envolvente bajista de 1h? Si, si la he visto, pero esta todo muy raro...
> La linea verde todavía aguanta, veremos para donde tira...



Está ilíquido.


----------



## burbubolsa (22 May 2012)

De puro aburrimiento va a dar un petardazo arriba.


----------



## burbubolsa (22 May 2012)

Ya viene, ánimo.

Ajústense el SL, que allá vamos.


----------



## Ajetreo (22 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Ya viene, ánimo.
> 
> Ajústense el SL, que allá vamos.



Por dónde por dónde por Levante, por Poniente 

y quién Pandoro o Pepón?


----------



## Janus (22 May 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Venga, venga, que llevas diciendo eso ya un par de días. ¿A que pillas la buena :8:?



Me las barrerán con cualquier spike y luego subirán como descosidas. Lo estoy viendo .....


----------



## burbubolsa (22 May 2012)

Alguien vendrá, porque el EURUSD, NYMEX.CL y XAGUSD están en mínimos diarios, y eso es significativo.


----------



## Janus (22 May 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Cuidadín que podría ser figura de continuación....
> 
> Además ¿por ahí no parece haber un doble techo?
> 
> En mi opinión, para poder pensar en cambio de tendencia se debería romper al alza el canal diario (6700)...



Ojo con la resistencia 6700-6800 porque es formidable. Desde luego que al tran tran como están los índices estos días ..... no consigue superarla. Máxime con el amplio periodo de incertidumbre que viene en el mes de junio.

El hecho de que el SP no haya bajado hasta los 1270 aprox, no me gusta demasiado. Pienso que puede quedar otro tramo a la baja para llegar ahí y que el rebote actual no es el bueno. Me sorprendería que el SP pase en estos días de 1340.


----------



## pipoapipo (22 May 2012)

q tension.......... y q aburrimiento


----------



## burbubolsa (22 May 2012)

Los leoncios tienen gacelos infiltrados, y están vigilándose.


----------



## pollastre (22 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Los leoncios tienen gacelos infiltrados, y están vigilándose.




No me lo diga.... otra vez pegándole al Ponche Caballero por la mañana, ¿eh, pillín?


----------



## burbubolsa (22 May 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> No me lo diga.... otra vez pegándole al Ponche Caballero por la mañana, ¿eh, pillín?



Yo no bebo esas cosas. A estas horas, agua del canal Isabel 2.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 May 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Por dónde por dónde por Levante, por Poniente
> 
> y quién Pandoro o Pepón?



Parece nueva. Por Levaniente....


----------



## Sr. Breve (22 May 2012)

han disminuído la volatilidad... aún así, podrían darle un movimiento rápido al 1310 o 1309 del sp500 futuro


----------



## pollastre (22 May 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Parece nueva. Por Levaniente....



Está ud. cortilargo, por lo que veo.... cuál es su SLP ? ( SL + SP , el primero que se toque hace ganadora a la operación, da igual cuál sea :: )


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Yo no bebo esas cosas. A estas horas, agua del canal Isabel 2.



Agua? Puaj!!!!


----------



## Ajetreo (22 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Yo no bebo esas cosas. A estas horas, agua del canal* Isabel 2*.



Pues tenga cuidado, que últimamente han vuelto a ver a Sor Patrocinio, la monja de las llagas, rondando por los depósitos con aviesas intenciones al parecer


----------



## burbubolsa (22 May 2012)

Ahora parece que hay movimiento. A ver qué hacen los leads.


----------



## pollastre (22 May 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Agua? Puaj!!!!



Puaggg....



Ajetreo dijo:


> Pues tenga cuidado, que últimamente han vuelto a ver a Sor Patrocinio, la monja de las llagas, rondando por los depósitos con aviesas intenciones al parecer





*Puuaggghhhhh *...



FUUUUUUUUUUUUUHHHHH ya cállense malvados, me producen escalofríos ambos dos :cook::cook:


----------



## burbubolsa (22 May 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Pues tenga cuidado, que últimamente han vuelto a ver a Sor Patrocinio, la monja de las llagas, rondando por los depósitos con aviesas intenciones al parecer



Eso será en Barcelona.


----------



## Felix (22 May 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Está ud. cortilargo, por lo que veo.... cuál es su SLP ? ( SL + SP , el primero que se toque hace ganadora a la operación, da igual cuál sea :: )



La tendencia es su amiga y ahora mismo es claramente ascendente-en-barrena


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 May 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Está ud. cortilargo, por lo que veo.... cuál es su SLP ? ( SL + SP , el primero que se toque hace ganadora a la operación, da igual cuál sea :: )



SLP=Stop Lopffit :XX:

Es una posición cuántica SLPxNdaxies=h ::


----------



## Ajetreo (22 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Eso será en Barcelona.



:no::no:

En Bcn tenemos a la vampira, Enriqueta Martí, y no deja que se arrime ninguna monja visionaria


----------



## pollastre (22 May 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> SLP=Stop Lopffit :XX:
> 
> Es una posición cuántica SLPxNdaxies=h ::





Impressivê su demostración. Eso explicaría la operativa del gato culero-colero, entre otros curiosos fenómenos que se ven en el hilo HVEI35. Al final del día resulta que no nos estaba vacilando, sino que usaba posiciones afectadas por el indeterminismo cuántico.

Most notably, su ecuación abre la puerta a la posibilidad [teórica] de que exista lo que podíamos llamar una "everwinning position", si Ud. me comprende. ::::

Sí sí sí sí.... ya veo el Nobel para Ud., lo estoy viendo venir....


----------



## tarrito (22 May 2012)

ha tardao Ustek en pillarlo :ouch: ... el gato dentro de la caja en la indeterminacion de Heisenberg es ... es ... es ... 

MV :XX:



pollastre dijo:


> Impressivê su demostración. Eso explicaría la operativa del gato culero-colero, entre otros curiosos fenómenos que se ven en el hilo HVEI35. Al final del día resulta que no nos estaba vacilando, sino que usaba posiciones afectadas por el indeterminismo cuántico.
> 
> Most notably, su ecuación abre la puerta a la posibilidad [teórica] de que exista lo que podíamos llamar una "everwinning position", si Ud. me comprende. ::::
> 
> Sí sí sí sí.... ya veo el Nobel para Ud., lo estoy viendo venir....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 May 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Impressivê su demostración. Eso explicaría la operativa del gato culero-colero, entre otros curiosos fenómenos que se ven en el hilo HVEI35. Al final del día resulta que no nos estaba vacilando, sino que usaba posiciones afectadas por el indeterminismo cuántico.
> 
> Most notably, su ecuación abre la puerta a la posibilidad [teórica] de que exista lo que podíamos llamar una "everwinning position", si Ud. me comprende. ::::
> 
> Sí sí sí sí.... ya veo el Nobel para Ud., lo estoy viendo venir....



Ahhh onvre de poca fe*d* 

En el _Mind-Trading _todo es posible!!!!!!!!


----------



## pollastre (22 May 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> ha tardao Ustek en pillarlo :ouch: ... el gato dentro de la caja en la indeterminacion de Heisenberg es ... es ... es ...
> 
> MV :XX:





No obstante lo cual, y a pesar del principio de indeterminación, no puede cuestionar Ud. la existencia del gato culero-colero, dado que he encontrado una prueba palpable de su existencia: su manual de trading, aquí lo tiene...








:XX::XX::XX::XX: ay Dios que me dá :XX:


----------



## Lem (22 May 2012)

joder con *SYV*, ¿habrá que ponerse largo para intentar pillar algo de cacho mañana o con lo de hoy se le ha terminado el fuelle?.


----------



## Sir_Wallace (22 May 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> SLP=Stop Lopffit :XX:
> 
> Es una posición cuántica SLPxNdaxies=h ::



Si, esto de la bolsa lo rige también Heisenberg, como beneficiarse a una física especialidad mecánica cuantica... Si encuentras el momento no encuentras la posición :rolleye:


----------



## AssGaper (22 May 2012)

Al final vendi los cortos a 1,52 SACYR.
-700 € de perdidas. GRRRRRR


----------



## burbubolsa (22 May 2012)

Hay que ponerse largos en Bankia, por patriotismo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 May 2012)

Sir_Wallace dijo:


> Si, esto de la bolsa lo rige también Heisenberg, como beneficiarse a una física especialidad mecánica cuantica... Si encuentras el momento no encuentras la posición :rolleye:



En cambio, Pandoro esta listo en cualquier momento, y la posición para el no es problema, aunque el _doggystyle_ sea su favorita... ::


----------



## muertoviviente (22 May 2012)

Lem dijo:


> joder con *SYV*, ¿habrá que ponerse largo para intentar pillar algo de cacho mañana o con lo de hoy se le ha terminado el fuelle?.



assgaper con sacyr y nico con bankia , es lo que tiene no tener huevos para cargar cortos cuando se debe ::


----------



## Ajetreo (22 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Hay que ponerse largos en Bankia, por patriotismo.



Mi única patria es la colina plusvis de Bertok :Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## muertoviviente (22 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> assgaper con sacyr y nico con bankia , es lo que tiene no tener huevos para cargar cortos cuando se debe ::



creo que nico cargo largos en bankia , bueno que no toqueis los chicharros sino quereis terminar achicharrados osea hechos chicharron ienso:


----------



## Sr. Breve (22 May 2012)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> han disminuído la volatilidad... aún así, podrían darle un movimiento rápido al 1310 o 1309 del sp500 futuro



mmmmm

buen giro al alza del SP y los índices, pero el EUR/CNY no lo han terminado de girar


----------



## burbubolsa (22 May 2012)

Pues ahí está la subida.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (22 May 2012)

No se metan con MV que se cabrea, una foto de su skype


----------



## muertoviviente (22 May 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> No se metan con MV que se cabrea, una foto de su skype



es igualito al gato del youtube :XX:


----------



## burbubolsa (22 May 2012)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> mmmmm
> 
> buen giro al alza del SP y los índices, pero el EUR/CNY no lo han terminado de girar



Trabajan poco los chinos. ¿Quizás esperen a que vuelva al valor inicial para no tener que cambiar dos veces?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (22 May 2012)

Te he buscado un nuevo avatar, o lo puedes utilizar como tarjetas de presentacion, en el reverso [la parte de atras de la tarjeta] puedes poner tu nombre y direccion, seguido de Gatico andino asset management, o algo asi.


----------



## muertoviviente (22 May 2012)

Alemania vende bonos a 2 años con cupón cero 

Por primera vez en su historia, Alemania ha vendido notas a dos años con cupón cero. 

El cupón cero refleja una claro proceso de "huída hacia la calidad", desde nuestro punto de vista absolutamente excesivo y en extremo pesimista.


----------



## Sr. Breve (22 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Trabajan poco los chinos. ¿Quizás esperen a que vuelva al valor inicial para no tener que cambiar dos veces?



 será eso

en serio, cuando no acompañan con los americanos... al final los americanos SUELEN pegársela... el problema es que se adelantan con mucha antelación y hay que tener mucho, pero que mucho tiento


----------



## Lem (22 May 2012)

de *Cárpatos*:



> *Sacyr Vallehermoso, el cohete del Ibex 35*
> 
> 
> Lleva tres sesiones que está subiendo una barbaridad alejándose de los mínimos muy cerca de la cota del euro justo. Ahora mismo sube otro +8.9% a 1.54 euros.
> ...



es decir, momento de no entrar o ponerse corto


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (22 May 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Impressivê su demostración. Eso explicaría la operativa del gato culero-colero, entre otros curiosos fenómenos que se ven en el hilo HVEI35. Al final del día resulta que no nos estaba vacilando, sino que usaba posiciones afectadas por el indeterminismo cuántico.
> 
> Most notably, su ecuación abre la puerta a la posibilidad [teórica] de que exista lo que podíamos llamar una "everwinning position", si Ud. me comprende. ::::
> 
> Sí sí sí sí.... ya veo el Nobel para Ud., lo estoy viendo venir....



.
Veréis cuando apliquen esto al trading. Abres una posición cortilarga entrelazada cuánticamente con otra largicorta, salta el SP por cojones y las reclamaciones al maestro armero (cuántico):

Un grupo de físicos chinos ha conseguido teleportar, a casi 100 km. de distancia y a través del aire, el estado cuántico de un fotón, multiplicando por más de cien el récord anterior. El logro, que podrá aplicarse a futuros ordenadores y sistemas de comunicación cuánticos, se publica este martes en arXiv.


Este "milagro" es posible gracias al "*entrelazamiento cuántico*", una extraña y aún poco comprendida propiedad de las partículas subatómicas que permite que dos (o más) partículas unan sus destinos *de tal forma que cualquier cambio de estado que se produzca en una de ellas se refleje de forma instantánea también en la otra, sin importar la distancia que les separe*.


----------



## burbubolsa (22 May 2012)

El DAX ha estado gacelero gran parte de la mañana. Ahora ya está bastante depurado, con los leoncios en posiciones largas. A ver qué hacen con lo que quede dentro, porque están casi solos después de haber hecho de ONG.


----------



## AssGaper (22 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> assgaper con sacyr y nico con bankia , es lo que tiene no tener huevos para cargar cortos cuando se debe ::



Bueno, en este caso me han sobrado pelotas, despues de dos jornadas de un +10% cada una apostar en contra . Pensaba que bajaria, viendo bankia ayer que pirulaba y que hoy había subasta...pero no, patadon en las pelotas parrriba de SACYR de nuevo.::


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (22 May 2012)

.
AHÍ va el Ibex otra vez, a por la gloria o la hostia.


Maese Pollastre, no he visto comentado por aquí que su admirado V8 de giro rápido (procedente de un Golf alargado, sin duda) ya lo pone Audi también en los S6 y S7. Ya tiene carrocerias para elegir las que quiera.


----------



## muertoviviente (22 May 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> Bueno, en este caso me han sobrado pelotas, despues de dos jornadas de un +10% cada una apostar en contra . Pensaba que bajaria, viendo bankia ayer que pirulaba y que hoy había subasta...pero no, patadon en las pelotas parrriba de SACYR de nuevo.::



son chicharros es lo que tiene


----------



## Lem (22 May 2012)

*Fadebook* cayendo ya un 2% en premarket. ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (22 May 2012)

ahora ya me pongo con la bolsa.


----------



## burbubolsa (22 May 2012)

SP500 en máximos diarios.


----------



## Adriangtir (22 May 2012)

Chinito estas desatado XD


----------



## pollastre (22 May 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> 
> Maese Pollastre, no he visto comentado por aquí que su admirado V8 de giro rápido (*procedente de un Golf alargado, sin duda*) y




Su carencia de fe... resulta molesta :XX::XX:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (22 May 2012)

Sería muy interesante que TRE superara ahora los 30,27. Le cuesta un huevo. Si lo hace se nos pira para los 31 seguro...


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (22 May 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Su carencia de fe... resulta molesta :XX::XX:



.
Chinito dixit.

Por cierto, que a BMW le ha molestado mucho el éxito del A/S7 y ya van con otro tocho-car p´alante:

Serie 6 Gran Coupé, con su V8 y todo:

Después del verano añadirá un 650i 4.4 V8 de 450 CV/650 Nm con tracción integral xDrive (de serie son de tracción trasera, o propulsión). Todos se asocian una caja automática de 8 relaciones con embrague en vez de convertidor de par, de accionamiento muy rápido, sin retardos y con un suave paso de marchas.


----------



## R3v3nANT (22 May 2012)

Qué horror de coche.


----------



## pipoapipo (22 May 2012)

a nadie mas le da la sensacion de emboscada?

para mi hoy es como cuando nos metemos por un desfiladero y en las alturas estan los enemigos...... seguramente este equivocado


----------



## Pepitoria (22 May 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> a nadie mas le da la sensacion de emboscada?
> 
> para mi hoy es como cuando nos metemos por un desfiladero y en las alturas estan los enemigos...... seguramente este equivocado



Yo creo que puede descargar guano...no va a ser una tarde comoda


----------



## pipoapipo (22 May 2012)

el volumen hoy como es? aqui y en el DAX, pregunto


----------



## The Hellion (22 May 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> Chinito dixit.
> 
> Por cierto, que a BMW le ha molestado mucho el éxito del A/S7 y ya van con otro tocho-car p´alante:
> ...



El objetivo de la fiebre que afecta a Daimler y BMW por los fami-cupé, sport-terrenos, berli-hatchbacks, grandi-pequeños, peque-grandes, ¿es vender un solo coche de cada variedad?


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (22 May 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> El objetivo de la fiebre que afecta a Daimler y BMW por los fami-cupé, sport-terrenos, berli-hatchbacks, grandi-pequeños, peque-grandes, ¿es vender un solo coche de cada variedad?



.
LO más probable es que salga el cliente sin saber ni que modelo ha comprado realmente.


----------



## muertoviviente (22 May 2012)

corto IBEX 6590


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (22 May 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Qué horror de coche.



Si, el A5 es muy feo, 



The Hellion dijo:


> El objetivo de la fiebre que afecta a Daimler y BMW por los fami-cupé, sport-terrenos, berli-hatchbacks, grandi-pequeños, peque-grandes, ¿es vender un solo coche de cada variedad?



Me lo apunto para cuando sea el dueño, entiendo que hay un cierto limite. Lo estudiare.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (22 May 2012)

Algo pasó.


----------



## Ajetreo (22 May 2012)

6600 nuevo intento. 

Esto va como el salto de pértiga, ahora de espaldas


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (22 May 2012)

Los ingleses son unos cachondos, como solo tienen un 3% de inflacion este mes, creen que no hay riesgo para otra impresorada. 

Y todo claro, por el riesgo de contagio de la situacion europea. Malditos griegos la que estan liando, que ya ni la inglesa reina se libra, que envien a la royal navy.


----------



## aitor33 (22 May 2012)

Ahí vamos 6612


----------



## muertoviviente (22 May 2012)

cerrados cortos saltada de stop ::


----------



## R3v3nANT (22 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cerrados cortos saltada de stop ::



la primera vez duele :XX:


----------



## spheratu (22 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cerrados cortos saltada de stop ::



Pero usted no estaba largo desde hace unos dias?


----------



## pecata minuta (22 May 2012)

Yo no puedo leer este hilo de corrido, tengo que tener Google abierto, para ir buscando dudas... y me cuesta avanzar las páginas.

O eso, o me salto la mitad de los posts.

Anda que no hablan ustedes raro ni nada...


----------



## Eguzkine Abertzale (22 May 2012)

Esto va p'arriba señores!


----------



## R3v3nANT (22 May 2012)

Facebook a 31USD


----------



## Ajetreo (22 May 2012)

El SP tiene cirios mas que velas


----------



## Durmiente (22 May 2012)

Parece que va p'arriba la cosa...


----------



## Janus (22 May 2012)

Piratón, ya le dije que se iban a pulir el SL de Patriot ....


----------



## aitor33 (22 May 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> Parece que va p'arriba la cosa...



Si hay que ir se va pero ir pa na es tontería


----------



## TheNeighbor (22 May 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Yo no puedo leer este hilo de corrido, tengo que tener Google abierto, para ir buscando dudas... y me cuesta avanzar las páginas.
> 
> O eso, o me salto la mitad de los posts.
> 
> Anda que no hablan ustedes raro ni nada...



A muchos nos pasa como a usted, no se preocupe, aún así se aprende muchísimo.

Saludos.


----------



## Durmiente (22 May 2012)

aitor33 dijo:


> Si hay que ir se va pero ir pa na es tontería



Pues también es verdad....


----------



## ghkghk (22 May 2012)

Unos dias alejado y vuelvo con Sacyr en +20%... Estan locos estos romanos....

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## diosmercado (22 May 2012)

Bienvenidos a tocho world, donde lo importante es que se vendan pisos y casas. Lo demas es innecesario y contraproducente. Ante un buen dato de ventas de viviendas USA todas las bolsas del mundo suben, tocate los cojones amparo. Pues feliz mierda ladrillera ::.

Jojojo, volvemos a las andadas, ni a hostias aprendemos o que?



> Suben en abril de 4,47 millones en tasa anualizada a 4,62 millones, cuando se esperaba 4,60 millones. En concreto suben 3,4% cuando se esperaba 3,1%. Por lo tanto mejor de lo esperado.
> 
> Inventario de casas en venta 2,54 millones de unidades.
> 
> *Precio medio 177.400 dólares, sube 10,1% desde abril de 2011*


----------



## spheratu (22 May 2012)

Un 10% interanual? ojo ojo....estos locos quieren jugar con fuego otravez.


----------



## diosmercado (22 May 2012)

spheratu dijo:


> Un 10% interanual? ojo ojo....estos locos quieren jugar con fuego otravez.



Es tremendo, me ha parecido importante resaltarlo. Aun quieren mas estimulo, como reviente de nuevo la burbuja van a flipar.


----------



## Durmiente (22 May 2012)

spheratu dijo:


> Un 10% interanual? ojo ojo....estos locos quieren jugar con fuego otravez.



Se quemarán, se quemarán....


----------



## Durmiente (22 May 2012)

Al ritmo que va esto, se pone verde hasta Bankia...


----------



## spheratu (22 May 2012)

Es alucinante que estemos pagando las consecuencias de una burbuja inmobiliaria colosal y que a los 4 años ya se suba al 10% otravez. Y las bolsas van y se alegran.
Estamos en manos de psicopatas.


----------



## Lem (22 May 2012)

el hamijo *Cárpatos* perdiendo la compostura de mala manera:



> *Tsipras y la doctora Nein*
> 
> Tsipras asegura que intenta seriamente contactar con Merkel, la lleva clara el pobre...¡¡¡¡Nein!!!! ¡¡¡¡La bichennnn neinnnnnn!!!!!


----------



## Independentista_vasco (22 May 2012)

Dice Daniel Lacalle en twitter: The solution for Greece's debt problem is to invest the bailout money in shorting Facebook 

Pero lo más 'gracioso' es lo que dice Marc Vidal: Obama le pide al BCE que compre deuda española y como le explican que eso es ilegal, se lo ordena a la FED


----------



## Misterio (22 May 2012)

Lem dijo:


> el hamijo *Cárpatos* perdiendo la compostura de mala manera:



Y ahora alegrándose del comienzo de la nueva burbuja americana.



> Las bolsas suben con fuerza tras el dato de viviendas de segunda mano en EEUU. Más del 10% de subida interanual, y mejor ritmo de ventas en 2 años, es como para celebrarlo. Allí también dijeron que bajarían el 200% para no subir nunca jamás....y todo lo que pasa allí lo repetimos aquí al cabo de un par de años...al menos hasta ahora...



Que se va a repetir aquí si claro... este no se entera o no se quiere enterar de lo que ha pasado en España.


----------



## Durmiente (22 May 2012)

Joder, realmente DA MIEDO pensar que se pueda reactivar la burbuja inmobiliaria.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 May 2012)

Por el número de post tiene que haber guano del bueno... :baba::baba:

Vamos a abrir el broker... :X:ouch:

De guano nada!


----------



## R3v3nANT (22 May 2012)

Una tradición muy católica, pagar por los pecados en lugar de sufrir las consecuencias.

La Audiencia Nacional archiva la causa contra la familia Botín por las cuentas de Suiza


----------



## Artan0 (22 May 2012)

Lo del aumento de ventas de casas en EEUU no es ni bueno ni malo...sencillamente es mentira


----------



## The Hellion (22 May 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Una tradición muy católica, *¿pagar?* por los pecados en lugar de sufrir las consecuencias.
> 
> La Audiencia Nacional archiva la causa contra la familia Botín por las cuentas de Suiza



¿Dónde hay que apuntarse para que te apliquen ese régimen fiscal al plan de jubilación?

30 o más años de vacaciones fiscales, y 10% al acumulado final. Y sin rendir cuentas de la licitud _or otherwise_ de las operaciones.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 May 2012)

España se va a quedar sin bancos: La OCDE dice que Espaa tiene que cerrar los bancos que no son viables,Banca. Expansin.com

Saludos...


----------



## R3v3nANT (22 May 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> España se va a quedar sin bancos: La OCDE dice que Espaa tiene que cerrar los bancos que no son viables,Banca. Expansin.com
> 
> Saludos...



El único banco que sigue expansionándose y abriendo cada día nuevas sucursales es........ Bancolchón ::


----------



## pipoapipo (22 May 2012)

bertok debe estar dando cuchilladas y no nos ha avisado :8:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 May 2012)

Corto 6660f...


----------



## Durmiente (22 May 2012)

¿Alguien tiene alguna explicación plausible para este mini-rally? ¿O es "porque toca"?


----------



## credulo (22 May 2012)

Un sano rebote para seguir la senda bajista


----------



## optimistic1985 (22 May 2012)

credulo dijo:


> Un sano rebote para seguir la senda bajista



La caida ya se acabó


----------



## vmmp29 (22 May 2012)

Mulder esto no parece un dia perfecto?


----------



## tonuel (22 May 2012)

credulo dijo:


> Un sano rebote para seguir la senda bajista



no se suele caer todos los dias... hay que dar un poco de esperanza al gacelerio... 8:


----------



## DeCafeina (22 May 2012)

Humildemente pido vuestra opinión. Me he metido hoy (largo) en el IBEX en 6572. ¿Cerraríais ahora cerca de los 6700 o le daríais una oportunidad?.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## tonuel (22 May 2012)

MEFF dijo:


> el mercado de Derivados de BME, tiene previsto ampliar, a partir del próximo lunes 21 de mayo, el horario de negociación de los contratos de futuros sobre el Ibex 35 que pasará a ser de 9:00 a 20:00 horas, si bien el resto de los productos derivados que se negocian en este mercado mantendrán el actual horario de 9.00 a 17:35.





supongo que están todos al corriente... 8:


----------



## diosmercado (22 May 2012)

Segundo dia que salimos de la crisis y ademas con euforia y prepotencia (ver pagina de Carpatos para mas señas, da pena). Veremos mañana con el Europufo como nos portamos. No hay dos sin tres.


----------



## bertok (22 May 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> bertok debe estar dando cuchilladas y no nos ha avisado :8:



Sigo en la trinchera analizando la situación. :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

La caída ha sido muy profunda y recuerde que el primer y último leuro se cede a la gacelada.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 May 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Corto 6660f...



Cerrado en 6635f...


----------



## DeCafeina (22 May 2012)

DeCafeina dijo:


> Humildemente pido vuestra opinión. Me he metido hoy (largo) en el IBEX en 6572. ¿Cerraríais ahora cerca de los 6700 o le daríais una oportunidad?.
> 
> Gracias de antemano.



Joder, ha sido escribir el post y caerse el IBEX 20 puntos. Lo tomaré como una señal ::


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (22 May 2012)

Otro día más de subidón para Sacyr. ¿Al final va a tener razón kierevelos, y no ha habido burbuja inmobiliaria? ::::::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (22 May 2012)

Italia
España
Francia

Igual mañana estamos arriba, cagonto, como nos han ganado los italianos. Bueno estamos de nuevo en el 6600 con el dividendo de tef descontado. Veremos a ver si el juego se sigue jugando como hasta ahora.

Los ingleses tambien dijeron hace tiempo que mas flexibilizacion monetaria seria acordad si EU flexibizara tambien. Gotica a gotica llenaremos el vaso...


----------



## Lem (22 May 2012)

se están dando la vuelta los USA.


----------



## vmmp29 (22 May 2012)

Janus que le pasa a PCX se deja un 30%


----------



## FranR (22 May 2012)

Niveles para mañana

En los niveles intradía de hoy creo que han sido importantes las entradas en 9H03
15h43 y 16h08. A esa horas se ha hecho todo el trabajo. (6.598-6628 que eran relevantes para hoy)


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (22 May 2012)

Si aparece hoy el sr.MM con buenas noticias de alli, mañana el verde intenso del IBEX iluminara el despertar de los incredulos.


----------



## Janus (22 May 2012)

Piratón, lo importantes que son los SL. Patriot bajando el 31%.


----------



## Pepitoria (22 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Piratón, lo importantes que son los SL. Patriot bajando el 31%.


----------



## Pepitoria (22 May 2012)

Creo que vienen bajaditas

Estamos ahora mismo de gratis


----------



## Janus (22 May 2012)

StreetInsider.com - Patriot Coal (PCX) Slammed as Bankruptcy Fears Swirl

Parece que va a desaparecer un mítico del hilo Ups!


----------



## Janus (22 May 2012)

PCX, se están negociando del orden de cerca de 1M de acciones por minuto. Yo no recuerdo haber visto nada igual. De hecho, he quitado la ventana de trading de mi alcance para no caer en tentaciones.


----------



## The Hellion (22 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> StreetInsider.com - Patriot Coal (PCX) Slammed as Bankruptcy Fears Swirl
> 
> Parece que va a desaparecer un mítico del hilo Ups!



¿Cuando empezó a seguirlas tenía algún tipo de sospecha, o es uno de esos casos en los que _shit happens_?


----------



## R3v3nANT (22 May 2012)

La ley de Murphy, siempre estamos en el lado contrario de la ostia


----------



## Pepitoria (22 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> PCX, se están negociando del orden de cerca de 1M de acciones por minuto. Yo no recuerdo haber visto nada igual. De hecho, he quitado la ventana de trading de mi alcance para no caer en tentaciones.



La están liquidando...en directo

-50% ahora mismo


----------



## Misterio (22 May 2012)

Cuiroso como el € tiene un guano hoy importante y las bolsas han subido bastante, se ve llegar la impresora a lo lejos.....


----------



## Janus (22 May 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Janus que le pasa a PCX se deja un 30%



Más de la mitad va perdiendo. Rumores probables de bancarrota. PCX RIP.


----------



## Pepitoria (22 May 2012)

Y los tontolistos de FB llevan una mordida considerable...

Aunque siendo de inicio uno se espera cualquier cosa..


----------



## Janus (22 May 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Y los tontolistos de FB llevan una mordida considerable...
> 
> Aunque siendo de inicio uno se espera cualquier cosa..



En mi broker no es posible abrir cortos en Facebook y estoy encantado con ello así no se cae en la tentación. Es un valor muy relevante y no van a dejar caerlo así como así. Le pueden meter un rebotón cuando quieran. Bastante más cara está Linkedin y ahí están sosteniéndola día a día.


----------



## Pepitoria (22 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> *En mi broker no es posible abrir cortos en Facebook* y estoy encantado con ello así no se cae en la tentación. Es un valor muy relevante y no van a dejar caerlo así como así. Le pueden meter un rebotón cuando quieran. Bastante más cara está Linkedin y ahí están sosteniéndola día a día.


----------



## Janus (22 May 2012)

PCX: han comprado 1 y medio de acciones en un minuto. Subidón y ya está cerca de un euro por encima del mínimo intradíario (más del 80% aprox).


----------



## Pepitoria (22 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> PCX: han comprado 1 y medio de acciones en un minuto. Subidón y ya está cerca de un euro por encima del mínimo intradíario (más del 80% aprox).



Me recuerda mucho a lo de Kodak

Le metieron meneos muy fuerte para recuperarla, incluso en intradía, y al final terminó en la escombrera

edit: ahora mismo unos retraces brutales...uff


----------



## The Hellion (22 May 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Me recuerda mucho a lo de Kodak
> 
> Le metieron meneos muy fuerte para recuperarla, incluso en intradía, y al final terminó en la escombrera
> 
> edit: ahora mismo unos retraces brutales...uff



Aparentemente, los fundamentales son malos, en especial para el sector (claro que vistos los ******** macho) y la empresa ha estado en conversaciones con firmas especializadas en quiebras y concursos. Parece que el destino final es claro, pero probablemente habrá algún rebote... de los que me mantendré absolutamente al margen, viendo el paisaje. 

Es una lección importante que deberíamos recordar, sobre todo los gacelones como yo. Te puedes meter en una empresa que por lo que sea te atrae (no hace falta que sea Enron) y de pronto, zasca. 

Y en Estados Unidos no se andan con bobadas. Supongo que si te ha pillado el tren, lo mejor que puedes hacer es deshacerte de todo en uno de los rebotes. Y aprender la lección.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Piratón, lo importantes que son los SL. Patriot bajando el 31%.



Vaya, vengo de la playa y veo que me voy a tener que buscar otro saco de mierda para perder $... ::

Suerte que no ha abierto con un gap del 50%.......


----------



## Janus (22 May 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Me recuerda mucho a lo de Kodak
> 
> Le metieron meneos muy fuerte para recuperarla, incluso en intradía, y al final terminó en la escombrera
> 
> edit: ahora mismo unos retraces brutales...uff



Ha marcado en 2,7 doblando el mínimo de la sesión. Qué bandidos.


----------



## Pepitoria (22 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Ha marcado en 2,7 doblando el mínimo de la sesión. Qué bandidos.


----------



## ponzi (22 May 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Aparentemente, los fundamentales son malos, en especial para el sector (claro que vistos los ******** macho) y la empresa ha estado en conversaciones con firmas especializadas en quiebras y concursos. Parece que el destino final es claro, pero probablemente habrá algún rebote... de los que me mantendré absolutamente al margen, viendo el paisaje.
> 
> Es una lección importante que deberíamos recordar, sobre todo los gacelones como yo. Te puedes meter en una empresa que por lo que sea te atrae (no hace falta que sea Enron) y de pronto, zasca.
> 
> Y en Estados Unidos no se andan con bobadas. Supongo que si te ha pillado el tren, lo mejor que puedes hacer es deshacerte de todo en uno de los rebotes. Y aprender la lección.



http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/financials/ratios.asp?ticker=PCX:US

No entiendo que veis a estos sectores que estan ya en el tanatorio.El planeta ya no se mueve con carbon, hasta que nadie invente nada mas rentable la energia del presente es el petroleo.
Una empresa con margenes brutos desde hace años del 6% no puede acabar bien. Es tan caro sacar el carbon que casi vale mas dejarlo en la mina. Lo siento por los que esten pillados. Aunque sea solo para especular intentar no meteros en negocios con margenes tan bajos ,a larga lo barato sale caro. Antes de comprar echar una ojeada 
a los margenes brutos de los ultimos años. Si es inferior al 30% seguramente el negocio no merezca la pena.


----------



## Sipanha (22 May 2012)

Lo que parece que ha sido es un Pearl Harbour para los cortos... fijaros la notícia que ha salido despues de lo de la quiebra de PCX... ::

ST. LOUIS, May 22, 2012 /PRNewswire via COMTEX/ -- Earlier this month, Patriot Coal Corporation PCX -44.35%announced that it entered into a commitment letter for a *new revolving credit facility* and new term loan facility for a total of *$625 million from Citigroup* Global Markets, Inc., Barclays Bank PLC and Natixis, New York Branch. Patriot Coal Corporation is continuing to work with these lenders to *strengthen its finances*, including the replacement of its current credit facilities well before certain of its debt obligations become due in March 2013. Patriot Coal Corporation has engaged The Blackstone Group and continues to work with Davis Polk & Wardwell LLP, its long-standing counsel, to achieve an optimal financing package.

Tos fritos.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (22 May 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Mucho trabajo me he llevado a casa. Nada, como ayer, por encima de 6630 hemos visto la luz por encima de 6760 el cielo, por debajo de 6535 salimos de largos y nos ponemos cortos, por debajo de 6380. Lo mismo que dijimos el domingo, al menos bajo mi forma de verlo. Muy bien Mediaset, no tiene mala pinta, como bankinter (que está aguantando el ataque a la banca mediana)
> saludos



Bueno, veamos los niveles para mañana según mi opinión (en parte valdrían los de ayer):





Falta unos pipos para el objetivo, debería irse en primer término a los 6700-6705 y corregir hasta cualquiera de estos fibos 6609-6580-6550, por debajo de éstos, seguiría cerrando largos por debajo de 6530-6535 y metería cortos por debajo de 6450 hasta 6380 incrementados por debajo de esta posición hasta 6270.
Por el lado bueno, si supera los 6700, nos mantenemos hasta los 6760 con stop en 6696 y con vuelta a entrar si los supera de nuevo o a partir de los fibos pasados.
Bueno, un poco coñazo, no me enrollo más.


----------



## Lem (22 May 2012)

*Apple* cayendo casi 1%. it's a beeeeear market.


----------



## Pepitoria (22 May 2012)

Ya están vaciando el volquete


----------



## burbubolsa (22 May 2012)

Se lo han pensado bastante.


----------



## Sr. Breve (22 May 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Ya están vaciando el volquete



 

tarda, pero a final llega el sagrado guano del cielo


----------



## muertoviviente (22 May 2012)

los gringos tienen que ir hacia el soporte obligatorio de la mm200 siyalodeciayo :rolleye:


----------



## Pepitoria (22 May 2012)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> tarda, pero a final llega el sagrado guano del cielo



...ibamos de gratis

una suerte si terminamos en 0%


----------



## Sr. Breve (22 May 2012)

mmmmm la caída en el EUR/CNY se ahonda

lo que queda de hoy y mañana creo que será de color rojo


----------



## politicodemadreputa (22 May 2012)

Eurodolar de mi viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiddaaaaaaa....


----------



## muertoviviente (22 May 2012)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Eurodolar de mi viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiddaaaaaaa....



se esta ostiando pero bien ::

como MV ya dijo la mm200 es zona de compra , casi seguro lo llevaran ahi y entonces largos ,me refiero al sp500 , en el ibex la zona 6000-6260 es donde cargaremos los largos y subiremos la cordillera de las plusvis


----------



## politicodemadreputa (22 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> se esta ostiando pero bien ::
> 
> como MV ya dijo la mm200 es zona de compra , casi seguro lo llevaran ahi y entonces largos ,me refiero al sp500 , en el ibex la zona 6000-6260 es donde cargaremos los largos y subiremos la cordillera de las plusvis



Me voy a esperar a las 1.20... la buenorra de la Abigail, que vaya polvazo tiene por cierto, dice que vamos para alla si perdemos el 1.2640 

Brief Calm Before Violent EUR/USD Storm; Expect Sub-1.2000 Soon | Forexpros


----------



## Lem (22 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> se esta ostiando pero bien ::



tanto esperar y voy y me lo pierdo :ouch:

aún no ha roto el soporte, ¿no?.


----------



## burbubolsa (22 May 2012)

El guano estaba programado. Pero parece que tuvieron sobrecarga gacelera, y hubo que atrasarlo un poco.


----------



## bertok (22 May 2012)

perdón, he pulsado el *botón* equivocado ::


----------



## Lem (22 May 2012)

el griego Papademos le ha hecho el griego al Euro -> Stocks Slump, Papademos Says Greek Exit Risk is 'Real' - MarketBeat - WSJ


----------



## muertoviviente (22 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> El guano estaba programado. Pero parece que tuvieron sobrecarga gacelera, y hubo que atrasarlo un poco.



lo que el jran MV ya lo decia , musha gacela vendiendo en el sp500


----------



## bertok (22 May 2012)

La hostia en europa está siendo fina, fina.

Esos metales tan en rojo no indican nada bueno.

¿a ver si lo de hoy ha sido un atrapa gacelillas para que el molino siga girando? :8:


----------



## muertoviviente (22 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> La hostia en europa está siendo fina, fina.
> 
> Esos metales tan en rojo no indican nada bueno.
> 
> ¿a ver si lo de hoy ha sido un atrapa gacelillas para que el molino siga girando? :8:



sin duda atraparon gacelas , pensaba que el dia despues del rebote tocaba guano pero no que primero lo llevaran parriba :fiufiu:

mm200 es la zona clave 1280


----------



## MarketMaker (22 May 2012)

Buenas tardes y tal. Esta mañana a paquito le ha sentado mal el sol y sombra.


----------



## Sipanha (22 May 2012)

Largo en EUR 1.2680, veamos si habemus rebotillo... 

SL en 1.2656, pegaillo al culo.


----------



## MarketMaker (22 May 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> ¿ quienes son uds., y qué hacen hablando de *mi *blog ?




Muy granden:XX:


----------



## bertok (22 May 2012)

A este paso el SP recupera todo el tramo de caida intradiario ienso:


----------



## MarketMaker (22 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> sin duda atraparon gacelas , pensaba que el dia despues del rebote tocaba guano pero no que primero lo llevaran parriba :fiufiu:
> 
> mm200 es la zona clave 1280



Que si le hace mucha ilusión hablo para que lo lleven ahí, es que como insiste tanto no se si ha hecho una promesa o algo :S


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 May 2012)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Buenas tardes y tal. Esta mañana a paquito le ha sentado mal el sol y sombra.







::


----------



## MarketMaker (22 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> A este paso el SP recupera todo el tramo de caida intradiario ienso:



Que mamones que son...


----------



## Durmiente (22 May 2012)

Joder que velorro blanco de última hora no?


----------



## Ajetreo (22 May 2012)

Ay, cuanto sufrimiento, pero acabamos con bien, casi se me indigesta la cena


----------



## pecata minuta (22 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> como MV ya dijo la mm200 es zona de compra , casi seguro lo llevaran ahi y entonces largos ,me refiero al sp500 , en el ibex la zona 6000-6260 es donde cargaremos los largos y subiremos la cordillera de las plusvis



Acuerdese siempre de poner después de cualquier cifra, *+/- 1.000*
Para no confundir al personal, más que nada.


----------



## Pepitoria (22 May 2012)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Que mamones que son...



Muy, muy buen cierre...


----------



## muertoviviente (22 May 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Acuerdese siempre de poner después de cualquier cifra, *+/- 1.000*
> Para no confundir al personal, más que nada.



ustec acuerdese de los +/-1000 cuando MV anuncie la llegada del reboton , con algo de suerte se lo pierde y to :


----------



## pecata minuta (22 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ustec acuerdese de los +/-1000 cuando MV anuncie la llegada del reboton , con algo de suerte se lo pierde y to :



No se preocupe, que no me lo pierdo.
Yo voy en la avanzadilla. Estoy ya en la colina, a mitad de camino, comiendome un bocadillo y esperándoles a ustedes. No tarden.


----------



## MarketMaker (22 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ustec acuerdese de los +/-1000 cuando MV anuncie la llegada del reboton , con algo de suerte se lo pierde y to :




Yo no se si es que la noche me confunde,







pero he creído entenderle en estos tres días, una tendencia múltiple, variable según la última vela. Con una estrategia alcista pero con matices bajistas, según le convenga a su operativa u/o imagen.

Vamos que la operación cantada a priori ha sido sodomizado vilmente :: y ya lo sabrá pero salirse de la estrategia que uno se marca, en este caso acompañando a la tendencia corriendo por detrás, siempre termina igual. ienso:


----------



## Pepitoria (22 May 2012)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Que si le hace mucha ilusión hablo para que lo lleven ahí, es que como insiste tanto no se si ha hecho una promesa o algo :S


----------



## muertoviviente (22 May 2012)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Yo no se si es que la noche me confunde,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



porque estaba tradeando , es logico que la gacela no entienda la logica del leoncio y no es la noche es el uso de la inteligencia artificial la que le atrofia el cerebro


----------



## FranR (22 May 2012)

Chicas os lo he dicho el SP se va a los 1280, me haré millonario y sus haré el amó. 

(marditos alcistas me están fastidiando el kiki).

Luis era un carajillo F-Style


----------



## Pepitoria (22 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Chicas os lo he dicho el SP se va a los 1280, me haré millonario y sus haré el amó.
> 
> (marditos alcistas me están fastidiando el kiki).
> 
> Luis era *un carajillo F-Style*



...ni la centesima parte de lo que alguno acompaña los whiskas


----------



## muertoviviente (22 May 2012)

si es que la mm200 es el objetivo lo llevo diciendo desde que colgue el grafico del HCH hace ya como dos semanas :XX: 



MV vio el HCH y ve el objetivo si no tiene humildad para admitir la superior inteligencia de servidor ujtedehs mismos :rolleye:


----------



## Sr. Breve (22 May 2012)

creo que el plan era tirar los índices, el rebote de última hora ha sido un imprevisto

mañana creo que casi-todo el tiempo estaremos en rojo


----------



## burbubolsa (22 May 2012)

El rebote ha sido un "se nos ha ido la mano", pero es que tenían ganas; algo abortó el plan al filo del mediodía y ha estado 8 horas en la nevera. Ahora mismo está todo plano y exhausto, esperando órdenes. Me temo que el sobre llegará con el premarket.

Si no se pasaran el día hablando de coches y gintonis, verían estas cosas.


----------



## Ajetreo (22 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> El rebote ha sido un "se nos ha ido la mano", pero es que tenían ganas; *algo abortó el plan al filo del mediodía* y ha estado 8 horas en la nevera. Ahora mismo está todo plano y exhausto, esperando órdenes. Me temo que el sobre llegará con el premarket.
> 
> Si no se pasaran el día hablando de coches y gintonis, verían estas cosas.



Uso horario del "mediodia"??


----------



## burbubolsa (22 May 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Uso horario del "mediodia"??



Qué de qué????


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Para eso está usted onvreee!

Nosotros a lo nuestro


----------



## burbubolsa (22 May 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Para eso está usted onvreee!
> 
> Nosotros a lo nuestro



Por supuesto, al circo.


----------



## Ajetreo (22 May 2012)

Que si el sobre llegará en viaje continental o desde el otro lado del átlantico, hombre... no quiero ponerlo todo que me trasparento


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Por supuesto, al circo.



:bla: :XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## burbubolsa (22 May 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> :bla: :XX: :XX: :XX:



Parece que descubrió su auténtica vocación. Me alegra haberle ayudado.


----------



## burbubolsa (22 May 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Que si el sobre llegará en viaje continental o desde el otro lado del átlantico, hombre... no quiero ponerlo todo que me trasparento



Deberías hacerle las preguntas al gato, a ver el caso que te hace.


----------



## Ajetreo (22 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Deberías hacerle las preguntas al gato, a ver el caso que te hace.




A sus ordenes


----------



## Durmiente (22 May 2012)

S&P 500 Index: Can The Bulls Regain Control? (SPY, INDEXSP:.INX)
May 22nd, 2012

David Banister: Do the Bulls still stand a chance to make another run? That is the question this weekend after we saw the 1340, 1322 pivots crashed right through following the “S&P 500 Bear Case” weekend report on May 13th I sent to subscribers with a chart last weekend (May 13th S&P 500 at 1353).

We ended the week with the S&P 500 falling from 1353 to about 1292 and the US Dollar having rallied 13 of the past 15 days to the upside. We also have The Mclellan Oscillator at extreme oversold levels as in the November 2011 lows and close to the August 2011 lows. The Sentiment gauges are running at only 24% Bulls as opposed to the historic 39% averages, and the Percentage of NYSE listed stocks trading above the 50 day moving average plummeted to 12%. That is about as low as it has been during this bull market, other than last August when we hit 5%.

So *that means that the sentiment/human behavioral ingredients are actually in place for a marked rally to the upside. *What we examine this week is whether that can still happen and what type of Elliott Wave pattern would we need to see to validate it.
The Euro’s Demise Has Been Set in Motion: Are you protected?



We can still make a case that this correction of 130 points from 1422 to 1292 (about 9.1% similar to many Bull market corrections since 2009 lows) is a wave 4 correction of waves 1-3. Wave 1-3 rallied in total from 1074-1422 and a 38% retracement of that entire cycle would put us right around 1291/92 pivots.

So below we have the chart that the Bulls would hang onto as possible for a dramatic recovery to new highs past 1422 and onward to 1454 or so. This needs to begin very shortly though and much below 1285 we can wipe this idea off the slate in my opinion.

So, last weekends Bear View is now a 50% probability and the Bullish count below is also 50%. The good news is I think we will know which one is taking control very early in the week. This is probably not a good time to place a big bet just yet in either direction, we are at an inflection point.

Related: S&P 500 Index (INDEXSP:.INX), SPDR S&P 500 ETF (NYSEARCA:SPY).

S&P 500 Index: Can The Bulls Regain Control? (NYSEARCA:SPY, INDEXSP:.INX) | ETF DAILY NEWS

(Ver el gráfico del árticulo)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 May 2012)

[YOUTUBE]-qPGHn4iHKk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Hellion (22 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Parece que descubrió su auténtica vocación. Me alegra haberle ayudado.



Oiga, y digo yo, ya que tiene esta especie de grafomanía y tantas ganas de ser la novia en la boda y el muerto en el entierro, ¿por qué no se abre un hilo, El consultorio de Verbal Burbu, un suponer, en vez de tratar de decir a la gente que lleva años en este hilo lo que tiene que hacer y escribir para que se sienta usted a gusto?

Sin acritú, y tal.


----------



## burbubolsa (22 May 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Oiga, y digo yo, ya que tiene esta especie de grafomanía y tantas ganas de ser la novia en la boda y el muerto en el entierro, ¿por qué no se abre un hilo, El consultorio de Verbal Burbu, un suponer, en vez de tratar de decir a la gente que lleva años en este hilo lo que tiene que hacer y escribir para que se sienta usted a gusto?
> 
> Sin acritú, y tal.



Pues porque este es el hilo de bolsa, y aquí vengo a hablar de bolsa. Yo no voy abriendo hilos redundantes con afán de protagonismo para que luego me los muevan aquí.

Si he hablado de algo que provoca estos sarcasmos, me alegro por ello, porque quizás, solo quizás, tenga yo razón.


----------



## Fraction (22 May 2012)

- CAPITAL BOLSA -

El pasado años los analistas de Horan Capital Advisors señalaron que en la tercera semana de Agosto el ratio put/call había saltado por encima de 1,0. 

El ratio P/C mide el sentimiento del inversor individual. En niveles extremos este ratio actúa como indicador contrario, es decir ratios P/C por encima de 1,0 es una señal excesivamente pesimista, que tiene connotaciones alcistas para las bolsas.

El ratio P/C ha tenido una media en los últimos 5 años sobre 0,7. Ahora nos acercamos de nuevo a 1,0x, lo que como señalábamos anteriormente, son niveles pesimistas de los inversores individuales, aunque sin llegar todavía a datos extremos, que implicaría un rally inminente.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Pues porque este es el hilo de bolsa, y aquí vengo a hablar de bolsa. Yo no voy abriendo hilos redundantes con afán de protagonismo para que luego me los muevan aquí.
> 
> Si he hablado de algo que provoca estos sarcasmos, me alegro por ello, porque quizás, solo quizás, tenga yo razón.



No quiero polemizar con usted, porque se toma las cosas demasiado en serio. Y no me gustan las personas que se toman las cosas en demasidado en serio. Le recuerdo que este *no es el hilo de bolsa*, este *es el hilo HVEI35 *(aunque sean 36 en el ibex, se hable del dax, del SP de los horos y de las tetas nunca posteadas de silenciosa), en el que se habla de lo que a cada uno le salga de las pelotas (sin acritud). EL foro lleva autorregulándose mucho tiempo para que un recien llegado, por muy amigo de Jason Bourne que sea, venga a decirnos que o como hemos de postear.

Por otro lado, en el burbuja hay todo un bloque de hilos de Bolsa e inversiones. Con esto sólo quiero decirle que se relaje y se adapte. Gente con peor entrada que usted han terminado por pasárselo como los indios en el hilo.


----------



## R3v3nANT (23 May 2012)

Son nuestras costumbres y tiene que respetarlas. :




burbubolsa dijo:


> Pues porque este es el hilo de bolsa, y aquí vengo a hablar de bolsa. Yo no voy abriendo hilos redundantes con afán de protagonismo para que luego me los muevan aquí.
> 
> Si he hablado de algo que provoca estos sarcasmos, me alegro por ello, porque quizás, solo quizás, tenga yo razón.


----------



## burbubolsa (23 May 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Son nuestras costumbres y tiene que respetarlas. :



¿Quiere esto decir que debo reportarlo como troleo?


----------



## burbubolsa (23 May 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No quiero polemizar con usted, porque se toma las cosas demasiado en serio. Y no me gustan las personas que se toman las cosas en demasidado en serio. Le recuerdo que este *no es el hilo de bolsa*, este *es el hilo HVEI35 *(aunque sean 36 en el ibex, se hable del dax, del SP de los horos y de las tetas nunca posteadas de silenciosa), en el que se habla de lo que a cada uno le salga de las pelotas (sin acritud). EL foro lleva autorregulándose mucho tiempo para que un recien llegado, por muy amigo de Jason Bourne que sea, venga a decirnos que o como hemos de postear.
> 
> Por otro lado, en el burbuja hay todo un bloque de hilos de Bolsa e inversiones. Con esto sólo quiero decirle que se relaje y se adapte. Gente con peor entrada que usted han terminado por pasárselo como los indios en el hilo.



The devil is in the details...


----------



## TenienteDan (23 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> ¿Quiere esto decir que debo reportarlo como troleo?



Allá donde fueres haz lo que vieres... y creo que usted está pasando la linea roja. Si quiere hablar de bolsa seria y exclusivamente tiene unos foros magníficos por internet.

Si algunos leemos y estamos en este hilo es porque precisamente queremos otro tono/otro estilo. No va a venir usted ahora a decir como tiene que ser este hilo.


----------



## burbubolsa (23 May 2012)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Allá donde fueres haz lo que vieres... y creo que usted está pasando la linea roja. Si quiere hablar de bolsa seria y exclusivamente tiene unos foros magníficos por internet.
> 
> Si algunos leemos y estamos en este hilo es porque precisamente queremos otro tono/otro estilo. No va a venir usted ahora a decir como tiene que ser este hilo.



¿Esto es una invitación a que me vaya? ¿Es usted un moderador?


----------



## ghkghk (23 May 2012)

Ya le digo yo que no... Y sabe por que?? Porque hoy es mi cumpleaños! BME ha querido que me vaya a dormir con un +5%, y mañana mas de lo mismo...

Para los que decian que me imaginaban mayor de 32 años, sus deseos son ordenes. 

Que jodida attention whore soy ... Pero es que les notaba muy serios!

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## tonuel (23 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> ¿Quiere esto decir que debo reportarlo como troleo?




Aquí la bolsa es lo de menos... lo importante es echarnos unas risas mientras todo se hunde...










Saludos


----------



## ghkghk (23 May 2012)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Allá donde fueres haz lo que vieres... y creo que usted está pasando la linea roja. Si quiere hablar de bolsa seria y exclusivamente tiene unos foros magníficos por internet.
> 
> Si algunos leemos y estamos en este hilo es porque precisamente queremos otro tono/otro estilo. No va a venir usted ahora a decir como tiene que ser este hilo.



De hecho, si quiere puede hablar seria y exclusivamente de bolsa... Y sera mas que bienvenido, y sus aportaciones agradecidas. Lo que no es admisible es que no permita a los demas foreros hablar de lo que les plazca.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## burbubolsa (23 May 2012)

tonuel dijo:


> Aquí la bolsa es lo de menos... lo importante es echarnos unas risas mientras todo se hunde...



Dudo que nada se hunda.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (23 May 2012)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Allá donde fueres haz lo que vieres... y creo que usted está pasando la linea roja. Si quiere hablar de bolsa seria y exclusivamente tiene unos foros magníficos por internet.
> 
> Si algunos leemos y estamos en este hilo es porque precisamente queremos otro tono/otro estilo. No va a venir usted ahora a decir como tiene que ser este hilo.



Joer, no había entrado en todo el día y hay que ver como anda la cosa.

Al final casi mejor que se creen 2 hilos: uno que sea hvei35 (exclusivamente solo bolsa) y otro que sea el hvei35 (temática "original") con mensajes de bolsa, ginebras, música de suprimo_19 y demás. Y que cada uno posteé donde quiera. El forero nuevo así como todo aquel que solo quiera hablar de bolsa que posteé en el de solo bolsa y los que quieran el hilo como hasta ahora , pues en el original. 

Y todos tan contentos. 

Si todo tuviera tan fácil solución.


----------



## Jarlaxe (23 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Deberías hacerle las preguntas al gato, a ver el caso que te hace.




upload imagesURL]


----------



## R3v3nANT (23 May 2012)

Hable con nuestro amado líder y nos cuenta como le ha ido.



burbubolsa dijo:


> ¿Quiere esto decir que debo reportarlo como troleo?


----------



## Claca (23 May 2012)

BUND:







A corto plazo está haciendo un soportazo en el entorno de los 143, aunque le está costando avanzar y ha anulado un doble suelo que había desarrollado en horario, pero lo importante como comenté es esa zona que coincide con la directriz superada que anteriormete había desencadenado fuertes recortes y que ahora parece reforzar el precio. Si cayera por debajo de los 142,70 apróximadamente, sería posible ver una reacción bajista en el bono alemán, pero mientras aguante el soporte irá buscando la zona cercana a los 144,65. El mercado sigue, pues, en modo susto (desde mi punto de vista).


----------



## ghkghk (23 May 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Joer, no había entrado en todo el día y hay que ver como anda la cosa.
> 
> Al final casi mejor que se creen 2 hilos: uno que sea hvei35 (exclusivamente solo bolsa) y otro que sea el hvei35 (temática "original") con mensajes de bolsa, ginebras, música de suprimo_19 y demás. Y que cada uno posteé donde quiera. El forero nuevo así como todo aquel que solo quiera hablar de bolsa que posteé en el de solo bolsa y los que quieran el hilo como hasta ahora , pues en el original.
> 
> ...



No es que haya que crear otro hilo, es que hay un subforo entero dedicado a la bolsa y otras inversiones... Y hay multitud de foreros que veo por alli y aqui no se dejan caer mucho, o incluso nada. Y no pasa absolutamente nada. Preferiran otro tono, o tenerlo mas ordenado, pues la verdad: chapeau tambien para ellos porque yo me dejo caer a menudo y tambien aprendo.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Claca (23 May 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Ya le digo yo que no... Y sabe por que?? Porque hoy es mi cumpleaños! BME ha querido que me vaya a dormir con un +5%, y mañana mas de lo mismo...
> 
> Para los que decian que me imaginaban mayor de 32 años, sus deseos son ordenes.
> 
> ...



Felicidades. Yo es que soy muy pequeño, si no diría que es una pena que a lo largo de la vida no se pague dividendo a descontar de la edad


----------



## Pepitoria (23 May 2012)

Claca dijo:


> BUND:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...y cuando llegue, será de cagarse


----------



## R3v3nANT (23 May 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> No es que haya que crear otro hilo, es que hay un subforo entero dedicado a la bolsa y otras inversiones... Y hay multitud de foreros que veo por alli y aqui no se dejan caer mucho, o incluso nada. Y no pasa absolutamente nada. Preferiran otro tono, o tenerlo mas ordenado, pues la verdad: chapeau tambien para ellos porque yo me dejo caer a menudo y tambien aprendo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2



Me está diciendo que llevo aquí tres años y este no es el foro de bolsa?!?!?! :ouch:::


----------



## The Hellion (23 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> ¿Esto es una invitación a que me vaya? ¿Es usted un moderador?



A ver, que no es eso. Este es un hilo auto-moderado. No quiere decir que no haya algún moderador que lo supervise (que igual lo hay) pero en lo que yo llevo por aquí, no ha tenido que intervenir nunca. 

Y, por otra parte, es un hilo un tanto peculiar. Para empezar, no está en el foro en el que debería, que es el de bolsa. Para seguir, es una especie de guardería o de garito en el que gente que tiene diversos intereses, entre ellos la bolsa, viene a contar tonterías, a entretenerse mientras está trabajando o a aliviar el estrés de alguna cagada en la bolsa. 

Además, hay foreros que hacen auténticas joyas de aportaciones. Entiendo que usted preferiría un tono más formal y menos incursiones en terrenos ajenos a la bolsa. El problema es que el hilo es como es; a algunos les gustará y a otros no. Lo cierto es que se acoge a todo el mundo (incluso a mi, que no tengo gran cosa que aportar) y que lo único que se exige es un poco de afabilidad en el trato. 

Su faux pas no es hablar de bolsa en serio, sino habernos tildado de troupe de circo por no hacerlo nosotros. En realidad, su faux pas ha sido suponer que nos iba a molestar que nos llamasen troupe de circo. 

Somos la troupe de circo que más sabe de bolsa del mundo.


----------



## burbubolsa (23 May 2012)

Jarlaxe dijo:


> ---



Es que menudas preguntas de mierda...


----------



## Janus (23 May 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


>



Ese Tiesto es el crack. Si lo dice él, es que realmente es una mandrilada de órdago.


----------



## VLADELUI (23 May 2012)

Mañana toca examen y ya está todo repasado. Un Gin Tonic para relajar el cuerpo y despejar la mente.

Buenas noches.


----------



## Janus (23 May 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Lo que parece que ha sido es un Pearl Harbour para los cortos... fijaros la notícia que ha salido despues de lo de la quiebra de PCX... ::
> 
> ST. LOUIS, May 22, 2012 /PRNewswire via COMTEX/ -- Earlier this month, Patriot Coal Corporation PCX -44.35%announced that it entered into a commitment letter for a *new revolving credit facility* and new term loan facility for a total of *$625 million from Citigroup* Global Markets, Inc., Barclays Bank PLC and Natixis, New York Branch. Patriot Coal Corporation is continuing to work with these lenders to *strengthen its finances*, including the replacement of its current credit facilities well before certain of its debt obligations become due in March 2013. Patriot Coal Corporation has engaged The Blackstone Group and continues to work with Davis Polk & Wardwell LLP, its long-standing counsel, to achieve an optimal financing package.
> 
> Tos fritos.



A la vista está que era una magnífica inversión en los últimos meses ... pero hacia abajo.:rolleye:


----------



## Pepitoria (23 May 2012)

Ay que me LOL!!

Los reguladores investigan a Morgan Stanley por la gestión de la OPV de Facebook - elEconomista.es

El presidente de FINRA ha hecho estas declaraciones en respuesta a las acusaciones de que Morgan Stanley, el principal su******or de la oferta, realizó de forma inesperada una reducción de sus previsiones sobre los ingresos de la red social.

Por otro lado, el Nasdaq OMX ha sido demandado por un inversor que acusa al operador bursátil de negligencia en la gestión de órdenes de compra y venta de acciones de Facebook en los momentos posteriores de su salida a bolsa y que han causado pérdidas para los inversores de la red social.


----------



## burbubolsa (23 May 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> A ver, que no es eso. Este es un hilo auto-moderado. No quiere decir que no haya algún moderador que lo supervise (que igual lo hay) pero en lo que yo llevo por aquí, no ha tenido que intervenir nunca.
> 
> Y, por otra parte, es un hilo un tanto peculiar. Para empezar, no está en el foro en el que debería, que es el de bolsa. Para seguir, es una especie de guardería o de garito en el que gente que tiene diversos intereses, entre ellos la bolsa, viene a contar tonterías, a entretenerse mientras está trabajando o a aliviar el estrés de alguna cagada en la bolsa.
> 
> ...



Si hay faltas al respeto, da igual que sea todo lo autoregulado, automoderado, autoslocos, que quieras. Yo lo hago notar, y si no hay corrección, pues apelo a la moderación. No pasa nada. Si el hilo no tiene que ser serio, que no lo sea, pero que quede claro. Así se ahorra disgustos a visitantes ocasionales. A mí no me causa perjuicio, pero pienso en los que vengan detrás, ni más ni menos.

Yo también creo en el libre mercado, eh, pero libre para todos.


----------



## ghkghk (23 May 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Felicidades. Yo es que soy muy pequeño, si no diría que es una pena que a lo largo de la vida no se pague dividendo a descontar de la edad



Muchas gracias!! Pero no se crea, nuestras vidas son un poco BME...

http://m.xatakaciencia.com/biologia/tu-esperanza-de-vida-aumenta-6-horas-al-dia 

Confio en que en el 2035 el "dividendo" pase del 25 al 50%.... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Optimista bien informado (23 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Es que menudas preguntas de mierda...



Al menos mantenga las formas, que no es tan complicado 


ghkghk dijo:


> Para los que decian que me imaginaban mayor de 32 años, sus deseos son ordenes.



¡Felicidades!


----------



## VLADELUI (23 May 2012)

Conyo, yo al Burbusosa este le había puesto el ignore, pero se lo quité ayer. Ves hijo mio, nunca te fies de la segunda impresión, la buena es la primera. 

Además que yo sepa en lo poco que llevo por estos lares, a este hilo se viene llorado de casa, el gintonic es la bebida etrella y las tias parece que nos gustan, pero sobre todo se juega y muchas veces se pierde en la bolsica, luego no me gusta alguién que no juega, en mi pueblo los mirones callan y dan tabaco.

Ahora sin,que rico está el condenado, bien frio.


----------



## Claca (23 May 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ...y cuando llegue, será de cagarse



Sí, pero ojo, tiene espacio para hacer un pull por debajo de los 140, que ya sería una buena corrección, y seguir luego hacia el objetivo. El BUND está hiper alcista, con ese segundo activado y la cuña rota por arriba (y todos los inversores apostando a caídas, además, nadie se cree que pueda seguir muy arriba).

Para ver guano de cagarse falta llegar más lejos, pienso yo. Invertir tanta inercia alcista requiere de un techo que ni de coña se ha visto por ahora. Hay resistencias que podrían ayudar, pero ni se han alcanzado.


----------



## ponzi (23 May 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> No es que haya que crear otro hilo, es que hay un subforo entero dedicado a la bolsa y otras inversiones... Y hay multitud de foreros que veo por alli y aqui no se dejan caer mucho, o incluso nada. Y no pasa absolutamente nada. Preferiran otro tono, o tenerlo mas ordenado, pues la verdad: chapeau tambien para ellos porque yo me dejo caer a menudo y tambien aprendo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2



Muchas felicidades. Admitelo has levantado el ibex a traicion para alegrarnos el dia...y mas bme  Mucha suerte para este nuevo año y ojala todas tus plusvalias latentes se vean recompensadas.


----------



## The Hellion (23 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Si hay faltas al respeto, da igual que sea todo lo autoregulado, automoderado, autoslocos, que quieras. Yo lo hago notar, y si no hay corrección, pues apelo a la moderación. No pasa nada. Si el hilo no tiene que ser serio, que no lo sea, pero que quede claro. Así se ahorra disgustos a visitantes ocasionales. A mí no me causa perjuicio, pero pienso en los que vengan detrás, ni más ni menos.
> 
> Yo también creo en el libre mercado, eh, pero libre para todos.



Vayamos por partes. 

¿Quién en los últimos días ha llamado mentiroso de m. a un forero?

¿Quién ha dicho a otro que tenía que dedicarse al circo? 

¿Quién acaba de decir de otra forera que hace preguntas de m?

Y después tiene usted la chutzpah de hablar de corrección? 

Hay que joderse.


----------



## Janus (23 May 2012)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Yo no se si es que la noche me confunde,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estimado amigo, creo que no entiende bien la operativa del gatito del hilo. Si me permite yo se lo explico.

Consiste en ponerse largo y a los tres días cerrar la operación esté como esté. Si ha quedado ésta en rojo, no hay problema porque tiene contactos que le cambian el largo por un corto en los registros de la bolsa de forma que en su cuenta corriente aparece un verde. Siempre es verde y siempre será verde.

Esta operativa es muy reciente porque se ha quedado sin folios de papel en los que hacer papertrading. Se ha comido ya un amplio número de pinos y ya venía teniendo problemas con Greenpeace.


----------



## burbubolsa (23 May 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Al menos mantenga las formas, que no es tan complicado



Preguntar por husos horarios de nosequé es hacer preguntas de mierda. O sea, trolear. Al pan pan y al vino vino. ¿O esto es otro troleo?


----------



## ghkghk (23 May 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Muchas felicidades. Admitelo has levantado el ibex a traicion para alegrarnos el dia...y mas bme  Mucha suerte para este nuevo año y ojala todas tus plusvalias latentes se vean recompensadas.



He apoyado en la medida de lo posible, pero no se me confien que mañana les dejo solos ahi fuera, que tengo comidas y cenas que pagar!!

Gracias por los buenos deseos!

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Hellion (23 May 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> He apoyado en la medida de lo posible, pero no se me confien que mañana les dejo solos ahi fuera, *que tengo comidas y cenas que pagar!!*
> 
> Gracias por los buenos deseos!
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2



No se lo funda todo, que tiene muchos visillos que comprar :XX::XX:

Felicidades.


----------



## ponzi (23 May 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> He apoyado en la medida de lo posible, pero no se me confien que mañana les dejo solos ahi fuera, que tengo comidas y cenas que pagar!!
> 
> Gracias por los buenos deseos!
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2



No tarde demasiado que con tanto bankero suelto el chiringuito se nos hunde. Tomese unos gintonics a su salud y la nuestra


----------



## Adriangtir (23 May 2012)

Joer, en plena restructuración de mi empresa se ponen ustedes tensos...

Por partes:
Claca, te superas, gracias por la aclaración de la jugada del bund

Ghkx2 FELICIDADES (yayo xd)

Burbubolsa no será ustec un troll de calopez para dar más intensidad al hilo los días que el ibex esta verde?

Sr. Pollastre me debe una operativa con el programa de prueba viejuno-plazo

Por cierto voy corto en el popular desde 2 (mi dibujito falló xd), salida próxima? Espero al SL?

Un saludo a todos


----------



## burbubolsa (23 May 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Burbubolsa no será ustec un troll de calopez para dar más intensidad al hilo los días que el ibex esta verde?



No estoy a sueldo de nadie en este tema.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (23 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Preguntar por husos horarios de nosequé es hacer preguntas de mierda. O sea, trolear. Al pan pan y al vino vino. ¿O esto es otro troleo?



Allá ud.

Yo sólo digo que parece que quiere que alguien le responda mal para sacar la reportadora. Por lo tanto, sí, creo que es un troleo.

De todos modos, me da lo mismo, porque yo me voy a la cama, y mañana esto habrá avanzado 30 o 40 páginas, así que supongo que estaremos de otro humor.

¡Buenas noches!


----------



## Jarlaxe (23 May 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Joer, en plena restructuración de mi empresa se ponen ustedes tensos...
> 
> Por partes:
> Claca, te superas, gracias por la aclaración de la jugada del bund
> ...



POPULAR
Abrir largas<--------
Entrada Objetivo %Obj/Ult Stoploss
=1,90 2,090 7,46% 1,810

Por si te vale de algo.


----------



## tarrito (23 May 2012)

burbubolsa, yo mism@ y






le auguramos un gran futuro en este hilo

:X


----------



## Pepitoria (23 May 2012)

Agarraos a las kalandrakas...

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...aba-que-pedira-hoy-23-05-12-ayuda-al-bce.html


----------



## burbujas (23 May 2012)

Felicidades ghkghk, poco más tengo que aportar


----------



## burbujas (23 May 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Agarraos a las kalandrakas...
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...aba-que-pedira-hoy-23-05-12-ayuda-al-bce.html



Eso es Gap a la baja para luego subir con fuerza?

O es noticia más seria que implica pandoro mañana y pasado y el viernes con los americanos lo llevamos al cielo?


Estos periódicos no dicen nada claro


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 May 2012)

Buenos días juventú!


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 May 2012)

Buenos dias, como estan ustedesssss?????

[YOUTUBE]jB2sMKSSHX0[/YOUTUBE]

Lastima de nuestro elefante, cuando vino el rey a ver el espectaculo se lo cargo.

Hoy la bolsa subira o bajara, que es lo de menos, lo importante es que ya tenemos una copa preparada por la mesa.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 May 2012)

Que este hilo no es serio???????????

Pero si por uno de sus integrantes subio ayer BME un 5% como regalo de cumpleaños. Eso ocurre en otro sitio de la internet????????

Felicidades Honorable. Y planteate lo de la boda, que yo tambien queria mucho a la mia, y ahora...:XX: :XX:


----------



## pollastre (23 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Es que menudas preguntas de mierda...



No me sorprende esto que pasó ayer.

Desde el primer día que le leí, supe inmediatamente que Ud. era un accidente a punto de ocurrir.

Como otro forero muy acertadamente ha dicho más atrás, su único problema es su irrefrenable deseo de llamar la atención, de ser novia en la boda y muerto en el entierro.

Para su mayor desmayo, ha ido Ud. a parar a un hilo donde la gente va a su bola y pasa de rollos raros. 

Junte eso en la coctelera con el hecho de que por aquí anda gente que no es precisamente fácil de engañar y han tardado entre 0 y 45 segundos en calarle a Ud., y ya tenemos la receta completa para el "drama".

Yo no me preocuparía en exceso por el hecho de que la gente de este hilo no sea de su agrado. A fin de cuentas Ud. llego aquí libre y voluntariamente, ¿verdad? Pues igual de libre y voluntariamente puede Ud. irse por donde llegó. Créame, no le retendremos.

La decisión final es suya, sepa que nosotros aquí recibimos con los brazos abiertos a todo el mundo. Inlcuso a los que nos llaman payasos, denostan a miembros ya veteranos del hilo, y se permiten el lujazo tremendo de decir que algunas preguntas son una mierda cuando ellos no han publicado una sola operación concreta en bolsa todavía.

Que lleve Ud. tanta paz como tranquilidad deja.


----------



## muertoviviente (23 May 2012)

a los guanos dias 

sin importar que el apocalipsis este a la vuelta de la esquina , es momento de tener huevos para cargar largos entre hoy y el viernes :baba:


----------



## burbubolsa (23 May 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> No me sorprende esto que pasó ayer.
> 
> Desde el primer día que le leí, supe inmediatamente que Ud. era un accidente a punto de ocurrir.
> 
> ...



Esto sí que me hace de reír. Está bien que intente provocar, por solidaridades varias, pero me parece mal que no saque el tema de la velocidad de la luz aquí. No ha utilizado todos los recursos disponibles. Me defrauda.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 May 2012)

Chinazo, va por ujté


*[BMW/DAIMLER]*


----------



## mutiko (23 May 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> PATRIOT COAL CORP (PCX:New York): Financial Ratios - Businessweek
> 
> No entiendo que veis a estos sectores que estan ya en el tanatorio.El planeta ya no se mueve con carbon, hasta que nadie invente nada mas rentable la energia del presente es el petroleo.
> Una empresa con margenes brutos desde hace años del 6% no puede acabar bien. Es tan caro sacar el carbon que casi vale mas dejarlo en la mina. Lo siento por los que esten pillados. Aunque sea solo para especular intentar no meteros en negocios con margenes tan bajos ,a larga lo barato sale caro. Antes de comprar echar una ojeada
> a los margenes brutos de los ultimos años. Si es inferior al 30% seguramente el negocio no merezca la pena.



Gracias a Vd. estoy aprendiendo a analizar los fundamentales de las empresas. ¿Seria un abuso de confianza el pedir un pequeño tutorial de los parametros mas importantes a la hora de analizar una empresa? Luego creo que seria buena idea que alguien con privilegios de administrador colgara ese mensaje, con chincheta, en el subforo de "bolsa e inversiones".

PD: No termino de entender mucha de la informacion que da businessweek, en parte por incultura financiera, y en parte por estar en ingles y, de esa manera, sonarme todavia menos, pero se ve que tener esa informacion al alcance de la mano es UN LUJO, casi tan grande como tenerle a Vd. entre nosotros.


----------



## mutiko (23 May 2012)

Guanas....


----------



## atlanterra (23 May 2012)

Largo en Eurodolar, preparando el culo...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 May 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Chinazo, va por ujté
> 
> 
> *[BMW/DAIMLER]*



VAMOSSSSSSS, yo ya estoy dentro del par como le comente, ahora solo hace falta que eso se cumpla, y tengo muy por seguro que se cumplira, ya que ultimamente lo que usted pinta, acaba cumpliendose. No le asusta eso? 


Bueno dejo una imagen del ibex, ese indice patrio, aquel que otrora oteaba los 16000, y que ahora ha perdido el 1. Maldita sea, donde estara ese 1, que alguien lo encuentre por dios que muy lejos no andara, es un numero no tiene piernas. 








PS: Sr.Burbubolsa, es que y soy sincero, no postea usted nada interesante, solo habla de bolsa, y claro ya me dira que tiene eso que ver con los aqui presnetes


----------



## Felix (23 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Preguntar por husos horarios de nosequé es hacer preguntas de mierda. O sea, trolear. Al pan pan y al vino vino. ¿O esto es otro troleo?



Solo para aclararte que la forera a la que tan groseramente has contestado te estaba preguntando si te referias al mediodia europeo o al americano pero haciendo uso de un estilo de lenguaje un poco mas rebuscado cosa habitual en este hilo, habitual como el resto de cosas no relacionadas con bolsa que se tratan en el y lo hacen tan interasante para muchos entre los que me incluyo.


----------



## burbubolsa (23 May 2012)

Felix dijo:


> Solo para aclararte que la forera a la que tan groseramente has contestado te estaba preguntando si te referias al mediodia europeo o al americano pero haciendo uso de un estilo de lenguaje un poco mas rebuscado cosa habitual en este hilo, habitual como el resto de cosas no relacionadas con bolsa que se tratan en el y lo hacen tan interasante para muchos entre los que me incluyo.



Me parece bien, aunque podría haberlo formulado de forma menos interesante.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 May 2012)

VLADELUI dijo:


> Mañana toca examen y ya está todo repasado. Un Gin Tonic para relajar el cuerpo y despejar la mente.
> 
> Buenas noches.



Suerte!!



chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> VAMOSSSSSSS, yo ya estoy dentro del par como le comente, ahora solo hace falta que eso se cumpla, y tengo muy por seguro que se cumplira, ya que ultimamente lo que usted pinta, acaba cumpliendose. No le asusta eso?  A)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A) Lo que me asusta es acertar el movimiento y cagarla con lo stop lopfits (SLP Pollastre ©)

B)


----------



## aksarben (23 May 2012)

¡Felicidades ghkghk!


----------



## pollastre (23 May 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Sr. Pollastre me debe una operativa con el programa de prueba viejuno-plazo




Si le parece bien, hoy podríamos trabajar un poco ::

Lo único es que tiene que ser a partir de las 11, porque antes tengo que estar en otro sitio y hacer un par de cosillas urgentes.

Lo único malo que le veo a esto, ya sabe, eso de llegar y decirle al mercado "mira pisha, que vengo a las 11, así que tenme preparada una buena configuración de entrada para mí y para el adriangtir, valeeee?", pues que puede ser que podamos entrar, y puede ser que nos manden a shupal-la y a pelal-la


----------



## Lem (23 May 2012)

largo en *USDINR* desde 56.17, a ver si llegamos a 57.


----------



## mutiko (23 May 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> A ver, que no es eso. Este es un hilo auto-moderado. No quiere decir que no haya algún moderador que lo supervise (que igual lo hay) pero en lo que yo llevo por aquí, no ha tenido que intervenir nunca.
> 
> Y, por otra parte, es un hilo un tanto peculiar. Para empezar, no está en el foro en el que debería, que es el de bolsa. Para seguir, es una especie de guardería o de garito en el que gente que tiene diversos intereses, entre ellos la bolsa, viene a contar tonterías, a entretenerse mientras está trabajando o a aliviar el estrés de alguna cagada en la bolsa.
> 
> ...



Exacta descripcion de lo que es este hilo y de lo que yo encuentro atractivo de el. Para un profano como yo, que no tiene formacion en economia mas alla de la puramente domestica, y que en realidad solo aspira, no a hacerse rico "en dos dias", sino en poner los dineros en algun sitio que rinda un poco mas que en un IPF, y aprender mientras tanto, que nunca esta de mas, este es el hilo ideal, porque no se aburre uno viendo solamente informacion de la que no entiende un carajo, sino que se habla de lo que, en general, y perdonen la soez, pero es que es rigurosamente cierto, nos la pone tiesa a los hombres: coches, licores y señoritas ligeras de ropa... bueno, hay tambien algunas mujeres, que por simpatia o por el buen ambiente que se respira, se sienten tambien agusto aqui. 

En un hilo en el que solo se hablara sin excepcion de economia, graficas, y cosas de esas, yo me aburriria como una ostra, dejandolo por imposible. En cambio, aqui, el aburrimiento brilla por su ausencia, y es que aqui esta la troupe de circo mas genial que he visto nunca.


----------



## FranR (23 May 2012)

Los niveles de hoy, por hablar de bolsa y tal. 

MAESE!!! donde va usted tan temprano? A tomar café a La Campana? No vive bien ni na...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 May 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Si le parece bien, hoy podríamos trabajar un poco ::
> 
> Lo único es que tiene que ser a partir de las 11, porque antes tengo que estar en otro sitio y hacer un par de cosillas urgentes.
> 
> Lo único malo que le veo a esto, ya sabe, eso de llegar y decirle al mercado "mira pisha, que vengo a las 11, así que tenme preparada una buena configuración de entrada para mí y para el adriangtir, valeeee?", pues que puede ser que podamos entrar, y puede ser que nos manden a shupal-la y a pelal-la



[Modo prejuicios on]

Se nota que el módulo es sevillano-sevillano.... toloquesea trabajah más alla de las 12....como que no.

[Modo prejuicios off]


----------



## muertoviviente (23 May 2012)

atlanterra dijo:


> Largo en Eurodolar, preparando el culo...



el eurodolor se a quedao congelao :


----------



## FranR (23 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el eurodolor se a quedao congelao :



Dele a F5 ::


----------



## Lem (23 May 2012)

atlanterra dijo:


> Largo en Eurodolar, preparando el culo...



¿entrada / TP / SL?

suerte.


----------



## Adriangtir (23 May 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Si le parece bien, hoy podríamos trabajar un poco ::
> 
> Lo único es que tiene que ser a partir de las 11, porque antes tengo que estar en otro sitio y hacer un par de cosillas urgentes.
> 
> Lo único malo que le veo a esto, ya sabe, eso de llegar y decirle al mercado "mira pisha, que vengo a las 11, así que tenme preparada una buena configuración de entrada para mí y para el adriangtir, valeeee?", pues que puede ser que podamos entrar, y puede ser que nos manden a shupal-la y a pelal-la



Vaya por Dios, pues tendremos que dejarlo para otro día, hoy a las 11 estoy en el registro mercantil y de ahí varias visitas entretenidas (junta del distrito, hacienda,...) hasta las 15 no llego al ordena, y seguirlo desde el loliphone... Me veo delante del inspector mandándole callar porque busco sus post :


----------



## FranR (23 May 2012)

Hoy como en GUAL ESTRI, con la campana damos por comenzada la sesión


----------



## Lem (23 May 2012)

atlanterra dijo:


> Largo en Eurodolar, preparando el culo...



según los tardares de Thomson Reuters la presión es hacia abajo, para romper soportes. ojo.


----------



## FranR (23 May 2012)

En 592 contado largos pro doquie...

Nivel relevante en 555 ahí anda, ojito con perderlo con consistencia.:cook:

(sería un buen punto de largos también)

P.D. el 592 ni ha querido verlo


----------



## Lem (23 May 2012)

corto 50K *EURUSD*. entrada a 1.267. seguro que rompe hacia arriba ::


----------



## FranR (23 May 2012)

Lem dijo:


> corto 50K *EURUSD*. entrada a 1.267. seguro que rompe hacia arriba ::



Ojo con la figura que está dibujando HAMIJO


----------



## ghkghk (23 May 2012)

Lem dijo:


> corto 50K *EURUSD*. entrada a 1.267. seguro que rompe hacia arriba ::




Suerte hamijo.


----------



## burbubolsa (23 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el eurodolor se a quedao congelao :



Está sostenido. 1.2671


----------



## FranR (23 May 2012)

Esperan algo, volatilidad alta que vamos a tener. Encerrados en canal inferior de cotización. 

A punto de escapar, y con mucha fuerza

SUERTE HERMANOS


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 May 2012)

Buenos dias... 

3 cosas:
-Felicidades ghkghk 
-Pollastre, he cerrado a las 9:01
-Voto por mandar al pirata a otro hilo, aqui no es nada serio... he pensado en el de runners :XX:

Saludos...


----------



## Lem (23 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Ojo con la figura que está dibujando HAMIJO



hay trend positivo pero de momento parece que va resistiendo


----------



## FranR (23 May 2012)

Hemos salido del canal inferior al principal de cotización. Pepon is coming


----------



## mutiko (23 May 2012)

Felicidades Sr. ghkghk, acabo de enterarme de que ayer fue su cumpleaños.

Aqui le traigo un humilde presente:


----------



## FranR (23 May 2012)

Lem dijo:


> hay trend positivo pero de momento parece que va resistiendo



1.2679 y veremos algo, digamos, duro


----------



## ghkghk (23 May 2012)

No, no Mutiko. Está siendo hoy! BME subió para que mi entrada en el día fuera hoy feliz. Y acabaremos verdes, ya verá...


----------



## FranR (23 May 2012)

Esta la cosa calentita.. se espera una Marianada?


----------



## ghkghk (23 May 2012)

Sacyr, de -4% a +4% en menos de 7 minutos...

Edito: +6.80% en 8...


----------



## Lem (23 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> 1.2679 y veremos algo, digamos, duro



ahí está, intentándolo. resiste campeón, que si no ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 May 2012)

*[culibex]*







edit: 



las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos dias...
> 
> 3 cosas:
> -Felicidades ghkghk
> ...



:XX: :XX: :XX:

Mamón, no dejas pasar ni una.....

edit2:

Lo de sacyr es gaceleo...me pensaré en meterle cortos en 2€, para luego bajar 0.7....


----------



## Lem (23 May 2012)

*SYV* de -5% a +5%. gensanta.

edito: veo que ya lo había comentado *ghkghk* más arriba.


----------



## ghkghk (23 May 2012)

¿A nadie le pareció interesante la información de que por cada día que vivimos la esperanza de vida aumenta 6 horas? Es que lo posteé un poco escondido, pero es un dato que cuando lo lei me dio bastante que pensar. Como consigan mejorar incluso ese ratio, que lo harán, nos plantamos con 16.000.000.000 de humanos en un santiamén.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 May 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿A nadie le pareció interesante la información de que por cada día que vivimos la esperanza de vida aumenta 6 horas? Es que lo posteé un poco escondido, pero es un dato que cuando lo lei me dio bastante que pensar. Como consigan mejorar incluso ese ratio, que lo harán, nos plantamos con 16.000.000.000 de humanos en un santiamén.



Es por los gintonics, por los gintonics. ::


----------



## FranR (23 May 2012)

Pongámonos serios.







Pocoyo dice que subimos...objetivo 6685


----------



## Adriangtir (23 May 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿A nadie le pareció interesante la información de que por cada día que vivimos la esperanza de vida aumenta 6 horas? Es que lo posteé un poco escondido, pero es un dato que cuando lo lei me dio bastante que pensar. Como consigan mejorar incluso ese ratio, que lo harán, nos plantamos con 16.000.000.000 de humanos en un santiamén.



Esto no puede continuar así, castración química y limitación de nenes por pareja... o guerra mundial. Ustedes eligen XD


----------



## FranR (23 May 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Esto no puede continuar así, castración química y limitación de nenes por pareja... o guerra mundial. Ustedes eligen XD



Abstinencia o fapeo son otras opciones.:


----------



## muertoviviente (23 May 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Esto no puede continuar así, castración química y limitación de nenes por pareja... o guerra mundial. Ustedes eligen XD



Voto por exterminio de la borregada , lo siento foreros :S


----------



## Lem (23 May 2012)

¿a qué hora es la cumpre europeda? a ver si abren la boca y guanean el *EUR*.


----------



## FranR (23 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Voto por exterminio de la borregada , lo siento foreros :S



Como lo capen le veo paseando así por Guayaquil


----------



## nombre (23 May 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Esto no puede continuar así, castración química y limitación de nenes por pareja... o guerra mundial. Ustedes eligen XD




Bueno lo de la bajada de la fertilidad y el nuevo negocio de fecundación no es nada nuevo, como no será suficiente, vemos las tomas de posiciones de china en tierras fértiles en Sudamerica y Africa. Los más occidentales se ve que van más por el camino de la superproductividad ya que no tienen tantas almas como los otros :fiufiu:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (23 May 2012)

Pregunta:
BOLSA IF



> El nivel relevante para hoy ha funcionado bastante bien, 6598, se ha convertido en una zona de soporte importante, regalando 90 puntos de subida adicional.
> De momento manteniendo ese soporte, podemos pensar en los 6830 en el corto plazo.



Veo que no tienes en cuenta los dividendos de Telefónica, que tiraron del IBEX un 1% para abajo ¿Esto no distorsiona un poco las niveles?¿No deberían ajustarse según dividendos?

Saludos y gracias por el blog.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 May 2012)

Hoy les traigo la gráfica definitiva, sacada del hilo de la reunión del viernes (Rubal-Rajoy-Duran)







Saludos...


----------



## FranR (23 May 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Pregunta:
> BOLSA IF
> 
> 
> ...



No los distorsiona, siguen funcionando igual del mal 

Al ser niveles intradía, no. En la elaboración del indicador IF para Ibex si.

De nada y gracias por las visitas.

Por cierto, empiezan a moverse, el euro dando satisfacciones a Lem. Vamos a salir del soporrrrrrr


----------



## muertoviviente (23 May 2012)

zona 6000-6260 es para comprar , recomiendo TEF y IBERTROLA


----------



## Lem (23 May 2012)

*EURUSD* tanteando el soporte de hoy en Asia :Baile:


----------



## Lem (23 May 2012)

he añadido 50K cortos *EURUSD* a 1.2660. seguro que acabo perdiendo todo y más...


----------



## Defcon (23 May 2012)

Cierra en 1,2640 que son 20 pips y esos van seguros


----------



## Lem (23 May 2012)

*EURUSD* perdiendo el soporte de la sesieon Asiática. abajooooo.


----------



## Lem (23 May 2012)

Defcon dijo:


> Cierra en 1,2640 que son 20 pips y esos van seguros



a ver si llega


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (23 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> zona 6000-6260 es para comprar , recomiendo TEF y IBERTROLA



No vemos el jrand rebote.

por no ver no vemos ni rebotes de 2 días seguidos.

¿Qué me comentas a eso?


----------



## Lem (23 May 2012)

he ajustado stops. prefiero que me echen con unas migas a tener un perdedor.


----------



## Lem (23 May 2012)

gensanta, *EURUSD* perforando. 1.263.

he movido los stops para asegurar por lo menos 1.264. :Baile:


----------



## muertoviviente (23 May 2012)

Preguntegi Dudagoitia dijo:


> No vemos el jrand rebote.
> 
> por no ver no vemos ni rebotes de 2 días seguidos.
> 
> ¿Qué me comentas a eso?



Porque no hemos llegado a los objetivos bajistas de los indices 

sp500 1280 mm200 , ibex 6260 +/-


----------



## Lem (23 May 2012)

me han echado. al final sólo le he sacado 270$.


----------



## Pepitoria (23 May 2012)

Han sacado la perforadora...


----------



## Lem (23 May 2012)

he abierto con 100K dónde había cerrado. ahora con super tight SL.

edito: añadidos 50K más a 1.262. a ver si nos matamos de una vez ::


----------



## Lem (23 May 2012)

esto quiere irse a 1.26 :8:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 May 2012)

Lem dijo:


> he abierto con 100K dónde había cerrado. ahora con super tight SL.



No se obceque. Cuidadito y muy buena suerte!

MAx y min decrecientes en culi 1m? ::


----------



## Sr. Breve (23 May 2012)




----------



## muertoviviente (23 May 2012)

Lem dijo:


> esto quiere irse a 1.26 :8:



ustec esta queriendo ganar el ultimo leuro , es logico que el ultimo leuro se gane con musho sufrimiento y eso si se gana :rolleye:


----------



## mutiko (23 May 2012)

Cambiando de tercio, que la cosa esta muy tranquila hoy, a un tema, que creo tambien muy masculino ¿Alguno de Vds. practica la pesca de mar, desde costa? Estoy re-iniciandome en ella y queria saber que es lo que se lleva ahora... y siempre, que los materiales han mejorado pero las artes y mañas no, pero es que llevaba como 20 años sin pescar y he perdido ya el tiento que tenia de crio. Las ultimas veces he ido a alguna cala o acantilado, a boya, buscando muxarras (ese es el nombre local, creo que el nombre comun es sargo)... de las que he visto pocas, y si mucho karraspio (¿durdo?) y mucha boga. Algun dia he intentado a la lubina con artificiales, pero ni las he olido. 

¿Alguno que me pueda orientar?


----------



## Lem (23 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ustec esta queriendo ganar el ultimo leuro , es logico que el ultimo leuro se gane con musho sufrimiento y eso si se gana :rolleye:



toda la razón. siempre me pierde la gula.


----------



## Lem (23 May 2012)

ya estoy fuera, esta última con saldo 0.


----------



## atman (23 May 2012)

Lem dijo:


> esto quiere irse a 1.26 :8:



No, nene, ese quiere irse a 1,10. Pero no pueden hacerlo sin montarla.


----------



## nombre (23 May 2012)

mutiko dijo:


> Cambiando de tercio, que la cosa esta muy tranquila hoy, a un tema, que creo tambien muy masculino ¿Alguno de Vds. practica la pesca de mar, desde costa? Estoy re-iniciandome en ella y queria saber que es lo que se lleva ahora... y siempre, que los materiales han mejorado pero las artes y mañas no, pero es que llevaba como 20 años sin pescar y he perdido ya el tiento que tenia de crio. Las ultimas veces he ido a alguna cala o acantilado, a boya, buscando muxarras (ese es el nombre local, creo que el nombre comun es sargo)... de las que he visto pocas, y si mucho karraspio (¿durdo?) y mucha boga. Algun dia he intentado a la lubina con artificiales, pero ni las he olido.
> 
> ¿Alguno que me pueda orientar?





Eso con unos gins y una barbacoa al anochecer mola, solo faltarian los tablets enganchados a una batería para no perder el cierre usano y veranito chapeau :


----------



## Lem (23 May 2012)

el *USDINR* anda ya por los 56.50 :Baile:


----------



## Lem (23 May 2012)

atman dijo:


> No, nene, ese quiere irse a 1,10. Pero no pueden hacerlo sin montarla.



ya ya, yo hablaba de hoy. y para eso habría que montarla muy mucho


----------



## ghkghk (23 May 2012)

mutiko dijo:


> Cambiando de tercio, que la cosa esta muy tranquila hoy, a un tema, que creo tambien muy masculino ¿Alguno de Vds. practica la pesca de mar, desde costa? Estoy re-iniciandome en ella y queria saber que es lo que se lleva ahora... y siempre, que los materiales han mejorado pero las artes y mañas no, pero es que llevaba como 20 años sin pescar y he perdido ya el tiento que tenia de crio. Las ultimas veces he ido a alguna cala o acantilado, a boya, buscando muxarras (ese es el nombre local, creo que el nombre comun es sargo)... de las que he visto pocas, y si mucho karraspio (¿durdo?) y mucha boga. Algun dia he intentado a la lubina con artificiales, pero ni las he olido.
> 
> ¿Alguno que me pueda orientar?





Como le pille Burbubolsa se va a cagar usted...


----------



## ghkghk (23 May 2012)

Lo de Sacyr hoy, ¿qué tipo de broma es? Eso sí, doble suelo en el mismo punto. Si supiera de AT, podría saber hasta qué puntos los doble suelo son válidos intradía. Que me da que poco. Pero este es claro.


----------



## tarrito (23 May 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Como le pille Burbubolsa se va a cagar usted...









:ouch:


----------



## pollastre (23 May 2012)

Se puede intentar un corto en el 36, objetivo un doble suelo en el 11


edit: SL 12 puntos arriba en el 48, creo que con eso bastará

edit2: ya estamos en marcha, primer obstáculo a superar, el 322

edit3: primer ataque serio al 22

edit4: segundo ataque. Si el tercero no perfora, cierro en 22 y me quedo con +14

edit5: llegó a 21, no peforó, así que fuera en 23 con +13 en vez de con los +25 previstos. Otra vez será, no estaba claro.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 May 2012)

mutiko dijo:


> Cambiando de tercio, que la cosa esta muy tranquila hoy, a un tema, que creo tambien muy masculino ¿Alguno de Vds. practica la pesca de mar, desde costa? Estoy re-iniciandome en ella y queria saber que es lo que se lleva ahora... y siempre, que los materiales han mejorado pero las artes y mañas no, pero es que llevaba como 20 años sin pescar y he perdido ya el tiento que tenia de crio. Las ultimas veces he ido a alguna cala o acantilado, a boya, buscando muxarras (ese es el nombre local, creo que el nombre comun es sargo)... de las que he visto pocas, y si mucho karraspio (¿durdo?) y mucha boga. Algun dia he intentado a la lubina con artificiales, pero ni las he olido.
> 
> ¿Alguno que me pueda orientar?



Yo soy especialista en que me salte el SL (es decir, perder anzuelos al quedarse enganchado). Por eso he cambiado de la zona de manilva a la de motril, a ver si pillo algunos pipos.


----------



## ponzi (23 May 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿A nadie le pareció interesante la información de que por cada día que vivimos la esperanza de vida aumenta 6 horas? Es que lo posteé un poco escondido, pero es un dato que cuando lo lei me dio bastante que pensar. Como consigan mejorar incluso ese ratio, que lo harán, nos plantamos con 16.000.000.000 de humanos en un santiamén.



16000 mill de potenciales clientes para bme así como para cocacola, nike,kraft y pyg....:baba::baba:


----------



## ghkghk (23 May 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> 16000 mill de potenciales clientes para bme así como para cocacola, nike,kraft y pyg....:baba::baba:



No se crea que no lo pensé en su momento sobretodo en el caso de Coca Cola. Tiene tal posición de dominio y facilidad de entrada que la superpoblación para ellos es una bendición.


----------



## bmbnct (23 May 2012)

En 1m..



Spoiler


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (23 May 2012)

.
EuroStoxx, a ver si aguanta la alcista, que coincide con la corrección del 50% de la última subida:









Gráfica dedicada al afable forero burbubolsa, para el resto de foreros, que sabrán apreciarla en su medida, les aporto una foto de la novia de Claca, según un chivatazo que me ha llegado:


----------



## ponzi (23 May 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> No se crea que no lo pensé en su momento sobretodo en el caso de Coca Cola. Tiene tal posición de dominio y facilidad de entrada que la superpoblación para ellos es una bendición.



Además cocacola pone los margenes a su antojo. Para ellos introducirse en un nuevo mercado es bastante sencillo , los riesgos los corren otros. Fabrican polvillos para posteriormente distribuirlos a las diferentes embotelladores las cuales se encargan de hacer llegar el liquido chispeante a todos los clientes .Cuando vuelvas a comprarla olvídate de ella y no la vendas a la primera de cambio , es la joya dela corona.
Tengo preparada la caña para pescar a REPSOL y Telefonica...!!!!Bertok!!!! en cuanto des la campanada de salida saco la escopeta.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (23 May 2012)

No es el IBEX pero los Italianos estan en caida libre.

Bajan mas de un 3%. Aqui para seguirlos....:

Evolucin FTSE MIB 40 en tiempo real


----------



## Pepe Broz (23 May 2012)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> No es el IBEX pero los Italianos estan en caida libre.
> 
> Bajan mas de un 3%. Aqui para seguirlos....:
> 
> Evolucin FTSE MIB 40 en tiempo real





Ayer también subió más, un 3'41%


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 May 2012)

Algo he colgado esta mañana, lo actualizo y pongo posibles objetivos para el culibex....Todos bajistas hoygan. 

*[Pandoro's Harem]*


----------



## bertok (23 May 2012)

Momentos importantes


----------



## bertok (23 May 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Además cocacola pone los margenes a su antojo. Para ellos introducirse en un nuevo mercado es bastante sencillo , los riesgos los corren otros. Fabrican polvillos para posteriormente distribuirlos a las diferentes embotelladores las cuales se encargan de hacer llegar el liquido chispeante a todos los clientes .Cuando vuelvas a comprarla olvídate de ella y no la vendas a la primera de cambio , es la joya dela corona.
> Tengo preparada la caña para pescar a REPSOL y Telefonica...!!!!Bertok!!!! en cuanto des la campanada de salida saco la escopeta.



Ahora pintan bastos.

Toca esperar todavía más.


----------



## R3v3nANT (23 May 2012)

1. Ban al Sr. Threepwood por hablar de bolsa.

2. Ese escenario nos llevaría a los míticos 16.000, perdón, 6.000 :: Continúo sin deshacer las IPF :rolleye:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 May 2012)

Bertok, ni importante ni nada. En su fuero interno, al igual que en el mio, sabemos que el ibex se va a cagar con las patas abajo, que de los 6000 pelaos 5800 no nos salva ni san Cucufato. 

Esto es así y pasaré a por mi owned cuando corresponda....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 May 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> 1. Ban al Sr. Threepwood por hablar de bolsa.
> 
> 2. Ese escenario nos llevaría a los míticos 16.000, perdón, 6.000 :: Continúo sin deshacer las IPF :rolleye:



Ahhh... ¿¿¿¿¿pero es que el Ibex es una bolsa???? :: ::


----------



## The Hellion (23 May 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> 1. Ban al Sr. Threepwood por hablar de bolsa.
> 
> 2. Ese escenario nos llevaría a los míticos 16.000, perdón, 6.000 :: *Continúo sin deshacer las IPF* :rolleye:



A mí también me gusta tener parte de mi patrimonio seguro. Tengo una que vence en agosto... en el POP.:8::8:


----------



## R3v3nANT (23 May 2012)

No se queje, le vence antes de octubre, podrá recuperar su dinero


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 May 2012)

Atentos atentos al intento


----------



## The Hellion (23 May 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> No se queje, le vence antes de octubre, podrá recuperar su dinero



Justo para la fiesta de fin del mundo. No había caído, pero es un timing perfecto.


----------



## ponzi (23 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Ahora pintan bastos.
> 
> Toca esperar todavía más.



No te pierdas Repsol, financieramente tienen una estructura solida a lp, aunque es probable que este año lo pasen mal ya que no hay que olvidarse del impacto de Ypf asi como de la recompra de acciones a sacyr. A lp soy optimista, tienen buenos margenes dentro del sector.

Our group - Carrefour Group

Una que esta pasando bastante desapercibida es carrefour

CARREFOUR SA (CA:EN Paris): Financial Statements - Businessweek

http://www.carrefour.com/docroot/groupe/C4com/Pieces_jointes/Autres/NETWORK2010.pdf

Es la segunda mayor distribuidora después de wallmart. Capitalización de 9700 millones, caja de 4700 y una deuda estructural de 9700 mill. No es un negocio espectacular al menos en europa sobre todo por su fuerte exposición a España asi que a cp pueden pasarlo mal pero a lp tienen una buena diversificación geografica ( Se echa de menos EEUU, Alemania y Suiza) .Manejan margenes del 18% y venden en asia, sudamerica, paises arabes y gran parte de europa.


----------



## Garrafone (23 May 2012)

Habéis visto este gráfico? esta en el hilo de seguimiento de la ipo de facebook

http://s3-eu-west-1.amazonaws.com/rankia/images/valoraciones/0006/9594/fbv.jpg?1337537994


----------



## pollastre (23 May 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Se puede intentar un corto en el 36, *objetivo un doble suelo en el 11*




Cumplido a las 12 o'clock :: 

Lástima de no haber aguantado la operación completa y haberme salido antes :cook:


----------



## Felix (23 May 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Se puede intentar un corto en el 36, objetivo un doble suelo en el 11
> 
> 
> edit: SL 12 puntos arriba en el 48, creo que con eso bastará
> ...



Un nuevo DING DONG para su niña y para ustede el MZMM de consolacion, hombre de poca fed.

Edit: escribimos a la vez.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (23 May 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Cumplido a las 12 o'clock ::
> 
> Lástima de no haber aguantado la operación completa y haberme salido antes :cook:



.
Ah, ¿que los pro-traders también tienen este tipo de sentimientos?


----------



## pollastre (23 May 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> Ah, ¿que los pro-traders también tienen este tipo de sentimientos?




Huy, si yo le contase o contara :: cuando Ud. está abierto en mercado y de repente la maquinita empieza a hacer un ruidito así como "BIP BIP PRRRTIC" y en la consola de log empiezan a aparecer cosas raras como "Volume Overrun condition detected" y "Warning -- Reversal : imminent", en ese momento empieza Ud. a experimentar unos sudores pro-fríos que ni le digo


----------



## Felix (23 May 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Huy, si yo le contase o contara :: cuando Ud. está abierto en mercado y de repente la maquinita empieza a hacer un ruidito así como "BIP BIP PRRRTIC" y en la consola de log empiezan a aparecer cosas raras como "Volume Overrun condition detected" y "Warning -- Reversal inminent", en ese momento empieza Ud. a experimentar unos sudores pro-fríos que ni le digo



Lo que no entiendo es como conseguis parar. A mi me seria imposible dejarlo al alcanzar objetivo o en medio de una buena racha o peor aun en medio de una mala. ¿Los que podeis parar habeis seguido alguna terapia de electroshock o con palmar unas cuantas veces te curas?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 May 2012)

Me han dicho de ir a

Restaurante Barbados - OVH

lo conoce alguien de la zona? merece la pena? pago yo, no me molesta caro si no quedar bien con la gente, tampoco son de la zona, pero a veces la te meten gato por liebre.

Ya me cuentan.


----------



## bertok (23 May 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Bertok, ni importante ni nada. En su fuero interno, al igual que en el mio, sabemos que el ibex se va a cagar con las patas abajo, que de los 6000 pelaos 5800 no nos salva ni san Cucufato.
> 
> Esto es así y pasaré a por mi owned cuando corresponda....



Tiene pinta de hostiarse pero de momento aguanta.

Si supera los 6626, el escenario comenzaría a ponerse positivo :ouch: para los largos.

A viligar el MACD en rango de 2 horas.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 May 2012)

Ahora me ha entrado hambre, sr.P conoce la bodeguita a.romero, seguro que si, yo cuando he estado por esa zona, siempre acabo alli. A estas horas...

fotos y vídeos de Bodeguita Antonio Romero


----------



## pollastre (23 May 2012)

Cada cual tendrá sus propios trucos, pienso... pero en todo caso yo creo que influye mucho el carácter de una persona (si es de natural tranquilo, nervioso, etc.). Luego, la práctica y la experiencia también cuentan. 

Y todo lo que pueda caer en tu mano sobre psicología... también ayuda. Yo llevo ya unos cuantos libros de psicología leídos en los últimos años (no es coña), todo ayuda.

Si todo eso falla, siempre puedes probar la siguiente técnica drástica: despedirte de tu trabajo "estándar" y dedicarte a vivir únicamente del trading. Cuando veas que por no poder parar a tiempo, resulta que llega final de mes y no comes, entonces la próxima vez seguro que uno se vuelve más disciplinado 



Felix dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo es como conseguis parar. A mi me seria imposible dejarlo al alcanzar objetivo o en medio de una buena racha o peor aun en medio de una mala. ¿Los que podeis parar habeis seguido alguna terapia de electroshock o con palmar unas cuantas veces te curas?


----------



## pollastre (23 May 2012)

Hombre, en mi sistema de coordenadas personal, cualquier instante 't' tal que t > 12:30am, ya permite como mínimo una copita de blanco fresquito. Así que como son las 12:40, comprendo su petición....


edit: fe de erratas : quise decir '>=' 




chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Ahora me ha entrado hambre, sr.P conoce la bodeguita a.romero, seguro que si, yo cuando he estado por esa zona, siempre acabo alli. A estas horas...
> 
> fotos y vídeos de Bodeguita Antonio Romero


----------



## Caronte el barquero (23 May 2012)

He puesto balas en el cargador , no creo que entre antes de las elecciones griegas, pero como en cualquier momento tenemos susto bueno o malo, ya sea por inyección de liquidez tipo LTRO o caida al infierno, pués he cargado la mochila..... eso sí, fuera del IBEX.

Saludos


----------



## muertoviviente (23 May 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> He puesto balas en el cargador , no creo que entre antes de las elecciones griegas, pero como en cualquier momento tenemos susto bueno o malo, ya sea por inyección de liquidez tipo LTRO o caida al infierno, pués he cargado la mochila..... eso sí, fuera del IBEX.
> 
> Saludos



ya volvera al ibex , claro que volvera


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 May 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> He puesto balas en el cargador , no creo que entre antes de las elecciones griegas, pero como en cualquier momento tenemos susto bueno o malo, ya sea por inyección de liquidez tipo LTRO o caida al infierno, pués he cargado la mochila..... eso sí, fuera del IBEX.
> 
> Saludos



Pues a quien mas le beneficia una flexibilizacion monetaria es al indice mas endeudado, que es el IBEX. Si cree en litronas o parecidos su indice es el IBEX.

No es coña, eh.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (23 May 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Pues a quien mas le beneficia una flexibilizacion monetaria es al indice mas endeudado, que es el IBEX. Si cree en litronas o parecidos su indice es el IBEX.
> 
> No es coña, eh.



Sí, lo sé, pero para especular me voy al yanki .


----------



## The Hellion (23 May 2012)

Estos perros ingleses el otro día lanzaron un programa para robar cuota de mercado a BME. 

Unicredit e Intesa hunden un 7% el LSE londinense con la venta acelerada de sus participaciones - Cotizalia.com

A ver si aprenden que con BME no se juega.


----------



## Durmiente (23 May 2012)

Hace unos días parecía la cosa más clara (iban a darle a la máquina de imprimir). Hoy ya no sé, no sé... parece que la cosa no está tan clara....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 May 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De desapercibida nanai ::

*[Carrefour]*


----------



## Pepitoria (23 May 2012)

Me parto con el Cárpatos

_Pone los pelos de punta este artículo de El Confidencial. Parece que uno de los auditores que ha contratado el gobierno es un nein recalcitrante. 

Roland Berger, auditor de la banca española, ataca al BCE por la compra de bonos_


----------



## Pepitoria (23 May 2012)

Si nos gusta como va, ...lo cambiamos

HA HA

La AIE, preparada para intervenir en el mercado petrolero si hace falta - elEconomista.es


----------



## ponzi (23 May 2012)

http://www.eleconomista.mobi/empres...-directiva-del-Kaupthing-Bank-por-fraude.html

¿Cuando van a juzgar a todos los expresidentes de todas las cajas? A no espera que Rajoy dijo que para crear trabajo eso no vale para nada asi que corramos un tupido velo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 May 2012)

O están acumulando en 6520....o tortazo de 60 puntos
Me voy a comer, luego veo el resultado...


----------



## Lem (23 May 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Me parto con el Cárpatos
> 
> _Pone los pelos de punta este artículo de El Confidencial. Parece que uno de los auditores que ha contratado el gobierno es un nein recalcitrante.
> 
> Roland Berger, auditor de la banca española, ataca al BCE por la compra de bonos_



alomojó era requerimiento de la neinneinnein :rolleye:


----------



## ponzi (23 May 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> De desapercibida nanai ::
> 
> *[Carrefour]*



En España se les fue un poquillo la mano con los prycas. Superamos con creces a cualquier otro pais de europa. No se si seran reminiscencias del pasado o que (ya saben las peleas entre camioneros gabachos y españoles por los tomates y las fresas alla por los 90) les va a salir caro (sobre todo via impuestos...). No solo venden en europa asi que es de suponer que compensaran unos paises con otros. Viendo el grafico esta en la base del canal no?


----------



## tonuel (23 May 2012)

veo dolor... :baba:


----------



## Janus (23 May 2012)

*Repsol *cada vez más cerca de los ansiados 12 euros.
*Telefónica *de nueva para abajo. No descansa y se podrá comprar a largo plazo bastante más abajo. En cualquier caso, hasta que no haya figura de vuelta, nada de nada porque lo barato hoy puede ser, y será, caro mañana.
*FCC *de nuevo para abajo. En timeframe diario se ve claramente que está en estructura bajista ordenada y muy fiable para lanzar cortos con SL ajusted.
*Iberdrola *ya tiene los 3,40 como una quimera. No puede con ellos y si no resuelve esa situación ... irá hacia los 3 euros al menos.
*ACS *del estilo a FCC. No puede con los máximos y el peligro es que durante los últimos tiempos lo que ha hecho es aliviar la sobreventa por lo que pudiera estar cogiendo aire para darse otro paseo hacia abajo.
*SAN *y *BBVA*: son un claro reflejo del índice como no podía ser de otra forma por su ponderación. Llevan bajando mucho pero no son capaces de rebotar con fuerza. El peligro es claro porque han corregido parte de la sobreventa sin rebote y sí con un lateral. Pueden estar preparando el siguiente hell trip.
*Gamesa*: la vela de ayer a las 16:00 (timeframe horario) el volumen de la misma .... me parecen muy interesantes. Hay que ponerla en el radar y poco más de momento.
*DAX*: lo está clavando. Rebote hacia la neck line inclinada bajista y hacia abajo. Se puede ir perfectamente hasta por debajo de 6000, más bien hacia los 5900. Hasta que no supere los 6450 no habría que pensar en largos de ningún tipo.
*SP*, sigue haciendo lo que tiene que hacer pero no hay que fiarse. Podría irse a los 1265 o en ese entorno pero hay que terminar de ver si la vela de hoy es una corrección o que retoma la senda bajista. Si es así, los 1280 probablemente no aguanten.
*IBEX*: lo veo de libro. Ha rebotado hasta los 6700 aprox y este nivel se ha comportado con resistencia porque antes fue buen soporte (formidable). Ojo.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (23 May 2012)

Aprovecho el dia para vender mis TRE. Me llevo unos eurillos. Las esperaré mas abajo...


----------



## LÁNGARO (23 May 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Aprovecho el dia para vender mis TRE. Me llevo unos eurillos. Las esperaré mas abajo...



se acerca el 5 de julio.....


----------



## The Hellion (23 May 2012)

Keynesian está preguntando por ahí por bancolchón y qué hacer para evitar el corralito. 

Ya solo se puede hacer una cosa


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (23 May 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> se acerca el 5 de julio.....



¿¿¿¿¿¿Como??????

Edito: Ya..el dividendo.


----------



## Pepitoria (23 May 2012)

Carpatos está hater total en los comentarios..

Se le nota que le están dando para el pelo hoy...o se le están quemando las alcachofas jeje


----------



## Janus (23 May 2012)

A mí me extrañaría si hoy no vemos al SP por debajo de 1293. Y no soy pesimista.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 May 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si, en la base del canal de larguiiiisimo plazo. Pero:

a) Sigue metido en el canal bajista a muelte iniciado en oct2010.
b) Le falta por completar los objetivos del triángulo y del segundo bajista.
c) Esa caida tan vertical desde los 19,x€ no se para así como así.

En mi humilde opinión, esperaría a ver si cumple con los objetivos pendientes. Creo que habrá tiempo para subirse.


----------



## Janus (23 May 2012)

Amigos, voy a dar mi opinión porque hoy es un día en el que uno siente verguenza ajena.

Los alemanes son de lo peor. Son unos auténticos hijosdemalaputa (disculpen el palabro y no utilizar un acrónimo).
Les interesa que todo siga mal pero sin llegar a romperse. De esta forma seguirá el chiringo montado y ellos exportando a lo bestia y financiándose regalado. N*o quieren una solución para todos. Lo que quieren es que no se rompa pero de ahí a solución para todos, nein*.

Están actuando como el técnico cabrón que le engaña a una viejecita que lleva a un televisor a arreglar. Se aprovecha de ella y punto. Total falta de escrúpulos.

Vale que los paises trincones no se merecen apenas nada .... pero los alemanes no están actuando como hace por dar una lección y obligar a que el resto mejore ............. están actuando exclusivamente para aprovecharse de la situación y mientras que esto no reviente .... seguirán igual (exportando, disfrutando de una moneda estable y financiándose gratis).


----------



## pollastre (23 May 2012)

Lem dijo:


> alomojó era requerimiento de la neinneinnein :rolleye:




Qué tal le ha salido finalmente de su aventura en el FX ? Espero que haya terminado en verde, pálido o fuerte, pero verde.

Aprecio sobremanera a la gente que publica sus posiciones en el foro. No se ve todos los días.


----------



## Snowball (23 May 2012)

> Vale que los paises trincones no se merecen apenas nada .... pero los alemanes no están actuando como hace por dar una lección y obligar a que el resto mejore ............. están actuando exclusivamente para aprovecharse de la situación y mientras que esto no reviente .... seguirán igual (*exportando, disfrutando de una moneda estable y financiándose gratis*).



¿No podriamos estar nosotros en una situación similar si desde nuestra entrada en la CEE (1986) y desde la incorporación al Euro (2002) si con los varios BILLONES de euros que nos prestaron lo hubieramos invertido en un modelo-patrón de crecimiento basado en otra cosa que no fuera Burbuja inmobiliaria + Consumo ?

Digo yo...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Amigos, voy a dar mi opinión porque hoy es un día en el que uno siente verguenza ajena.
> 
> Los alemanes son de lo peor. Son unos auténticos hijosdemalaputa (disculpen el palabro y no utilizar un acrónimo).
> Les interesa que todo siga mal pero sin llegar a romperse. De esta forma seguirá el chiringo montado y ellos exportando a lo bestia y financiándose regalado. N*o quieren una solución para todos. Lo que quieren es que no se rompa pero de ahí a solución para todos, nein*.
> ...



Eso es exáctamente lo que yo pienso. Y añadiría que mientras siguen tensando la cuerda, aumenta la diferencia entre su economía y el resto.

Estos cabro-nes se han dado cuenta que si quieren seguir con los mismo resultados empresariales, lo de exportar al resto de europa s_acabao porque semos probes y no podemos cumprarnu el melsede_. ¿solución? Exportar fuera. Condición sinequanon, € barato. ¿Como? Haciendo que el resto de europa esté jodida. Amén de la bendita financiación barata, que hará que sus empresas saneen sus cuentas y salgan de la "crisih" reforzadísimas.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 May 2012)

Snowball dijo:


> ¿No podriamos estar nosotros en una situación similar si desde nuestra entrada en la CEE (1986) y desde la incorporación al Euro (2002) si con los varios BILLONES de euros que nos prestaron lo hubieramos invertido en un modelo-patrón de crecimiento basado en otra cosa que no fuera Burbuja inmobiliaria + Consumo ?
> 
> Digo yo...



Acaso cree usted que Alemanía quería/permitiría que se le hiciera sombra a su potencia industrial. Aqui teníamos altos hornos (desmantelados), Industria naviera (en moribunda decadencia) y alguna industria más que seguro que se me olvida. La agricultura y ganadería, cercenada por cuotas que precisamente favorecen al otro gallito de la unión (Francia). ¿que nos dejaron? Turismo y poco más. 

Por otro lado, algo recuerdo que dijo un forero de los minolles que llovieron durante la burbuja. Fueron los mismos bancos alemanes los que inundaron el mercado europeo buscando mayores rentabilidades de las que se obtenían en alemania durante el proceso de reunificación. En aquel entonces ellos se pasaban el pacto fiscal por la puerta de brandemburgo.

Ellos son unos hdlgp, de la misma forma que los hdlgp hispanitanies que trincaron e inviertieron ese dinero en montones de mier-da.

HDLGP TODOS!!


----------



## Janus (23 May 2012)

Snowball dijo:


> ¿No podriamos estar nosotros en una situación similar si desde nuestra entrada en la CEE (1986) y desde la incorporación al Euro (2002) si con los varios BILLONES de euros que nos prestaron lo hubieramos invertido en un modelo-patrón de crecimiento basado en otra cosa que no fuera Burbuja inmobiliaria + Consumo ?
> 
> Digo yo...



Tienes razón, pero se decidió gastarse ese dinero prestado y el aluvión de millones FEDER en:
-Robarlo directamente.
-Gastarlo en actividades castuzas como la Construcción.

La decisión fue de todos porque los sinverguenzas en el bobierno han sido votados. Ahora hay que pagar deudas y errores. A joderse, unos más que otros.


----------



## ApoloCreed (23 May 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Eso es exáctamente lo que yo pienso. Y añadiría que mientras siguen tensando la cuerda, aumenta la diferencia entre su economía y el resto.
> 
> Estos cabro-nes se han dado cuenta que si quieren seguir con los mismo resultados empresariales, lo de exportar al resto de europa s_acabao porque semos probes y no podemos cumprarnu el melsede_. ¿solución? Exportar fuera. Condición sinequanon, € barato. ¿Como? Haciendo que el resto de europa esté jodida. Amén de la bendita financiación barata, que hará que sus empresas saneen sus cuentas y salgan de la "crisih" reforzadísimas.



Y si quieren que el € este barato...no seria matar dos pajaros de un tiro empezar a crear inflacion? mantenemos las exportaciones y de paso ayudamos a nuestros queridos vecinos 

O es posible que antes de hacer eso quieran cargarse toda la posible competencia? o estan esperando cesiones bestias de soberania? Que conste que no tengo ni idea de que quieren o dejan de querer,solo pregunto :o


----------



## Janus (23 May 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Acaso cree usted que Alemanía quería/permitiría que se le hiciera sombra a su potencia industrial. Aqui teníamos altos hornos (desmantelados), Industria naviera (en moribunda decadencia) y alguna industria más que seguro que se me olvida. La agricultura y ganadería, cercenada por cuotas que precisamente favorecen al otro gallito de la unión (Francia). ¿que nos dejaron? Turismo y poco más.
> 
> Por otro lado, algo recuerdo que dijo un forero de los minolles que llovieron durante la burbuja. Fueron los mismos bancos alemanes los que inundaron el mercado europeo buscando mayores rentabilidades de las que se obtenían en alemania durante el proceso de reunificación. En aquel entonces ellos se pasaban el pacto fiscal por la puerta de brandemburgo.
> 
> ...



Los alemanes lo hicieron de lujo. Tenían una millonada continua de excedentes que nos endosaron en créditos para seguir comprándoles sus exportaciones. Y hemos caído como tontos. Ahora nos piden devolver el dinero, obvio, y se aprovechan de nuestra debilidad.

Recuerdo que uno es más rico que otro si tiene más. Se trata de estar encima de los demás y eso fomenta putear al de al lado.

RameroJoy, vas a pasar a la historia como un embustero pero aún tiene en tu mano el evitar pasar como un auténtico gilipolllas. Tienes y debes forzar a los alemanes. Les debemos tanto que sí somos un problema para ellos.
Sin embargo, pedazo de castuzo .... lo que estás haciendo es darles tiempo para que endosen toda la deuda en sus manos .... a los bancos españoles. Pedazo de mamonazo que estás hecho.


----------



## atlanterra (23 May 2012)

Alemania está en guerra económica frente al resto de países de la zona Euro. Como dice Janus, van a seguir tensando la cuerda todo lo que puedan...y mas.


----------



## Snowball (23 May 2012)

> Acaso cree usted que Alemanía quería/permitiría que se le hiciera sombra a su potencia industrial. Aqui teníamos altos hornos (desmantelados), Industria naviera (en moribunda decadencia) y alguna industria más que seguro que se me olvida. La agricultura y ganadería, cercenada por cuotas que precisamente favorecen al otro gallito de la unión (Francia). ¿que nos dejaron? Turismo y poco más.
> 
> Por otro lado, algo recuerdo que dijo un forero de los minolles que llovieron durante la burbuja. Fueron los mismos bancos alemanes los que inundaron el mercado europeo buscando mayores rentabilidades de las que se obtenían en alemania durante el proceso de reunificación. En aquel entonces ellos se pasaban el pacto fiscal por la puerta de brandemburgo.
> 
> Ellos son unos hdlgp, *de la misma forma que los hdlgp hispanitanies que trincaron e inviertieron ese dinero en montones de mier-da *



Ergo a quien hay que pedir cuentas es a nuestra Castuza, no a Alemania... (ellos miran por sus intereses y eso no es criticable)

Saludos


----------



## Pepitoria (23 May 2012)

Con un 25% de paro, se puede decir que el futuro de este país está tan vacío como la cabeza de los que nos dirigen. No se puede digerir nada más. Tenemos los que nos merecemos.

Todo el crecimiento, er tocho va pa arriba y "semos la champion ligui" ha sido un fraude a lo castuzo, como siempre.

Nosotros no hemos hecho nada, tan solo mirarnos la pelusa del ombligo.


----------



## burbujas (23 May 2012)

Coincido con todo, pero no nos liemos.


Todo el mundo quiere lo mejor para si mismo, y los alemanes que tienen mayor conciencia de país se aprovechan de aquellos que se dejan mangonear... Y si pueden explotarnos ahora, y si pudieron en su día desmantelarnos y meternos en un proyecto común pues lo hacen IGUAL que lo haría cualquier otro gobierno.

Otra cosa es el problema de los países bananeros como el nuestro en el que el político trinca lo que puede y no piensa más allá... Pero el problema es nuestro.


----------



## burbujas (23 May 2012)

burbujas dijo:


> Coincido con todo, pero no nos liemos.
> 
> 
> Todo el mundo quiere lo mejor para si mismo, y los alemanes que tienen mayor conciencia de país se aprovechan de aquellos que se dejan mangonear... Y si pueden explotarnos ahora, y si pudieron en su día desmantelarnos y meternos en un proyecto común pues lo hacen IGUAL que lo haría cualquier otro gobierno.
> ...




Y añado: los políticos son reflejo de la sociedad.

Somos un pueblo de paletos, de paguitas, de cutres, de no preocuparse por el medio plazo... Los políticos son como cualquier español con poder.


----------



## AssGaper (23 May 2012)

En epoca de bonanza y antes del DIA D de la invasion masiva de inmgirantes, siempre hemos arrastrado una masa de paro de 1,5 millones - 2 millones. 

Ahora, tenemos a los inmigrantes parados, que no los largan, más la masa de parro de marras, más la provocada por la crisis, cosa que perfectamente puede superar los 6 o 7 millones de parados.

sin duda, superamos los 5 millones de parados, lo que ocurre es que hay que rebajar la cifra por debajo del punto de ebullición de los 5 millones.


----------



## Pepitoria (23 May 2012)

burbujas dijo:


> Y añado: los políticos son reflejo de la sociedad.
> 
> Somos un pueblo de paletos, de paguitas, de cutres, de no preocuparse por el medio plazo... Los políticos son como cualquier español con poder.



La única solución es coger a los 40 millones de habitantes, sacarlos y poner a otros. 

El que se vuelva a repetir esto es irremediable.


----------



## Sipanha (23 May 2012)

Bueno, esta noche me saltó el SL en el larguito del EUR, no hubo ni un triste rebotillo.

Será porque no me encomendé a los niños de "Valle secreto". ::

Hoy por lo visto hay reunión de alto nivel aqui en las Europas, se sabe la hora?

Saludos.


----------



## AssGaper (23 May 2012)

Hmmm, noticion "Rajoy no cita al BCE pero *esta noche *le pedirá que intervenga para contener la prima de riesgo"

Rajoy no cita al BCE pero esta noche le pedira que intervenga para contener la prima de riesgo - Noticias ibex informacion ibex


Pepon misilistico para mañana? Viendo Sacyr y Bankia...creo que los inversionistas que movieron ficha ahi tan a saco, sabían lo que se hacian....nadie invierte en chicharos y con movimientos tan bestiales, sin una garantia de que algo va a suceder en las proximas horas o dias....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 May 2012)

Snowball dijo:


> Ergo a quien hay que pedir cuentas es a nuestra Castuza, no a Alemania... (ellos miran por sus intereses y eso no es criticable)
> 
> Saludos



Sin duda alguna, otra cosa es que se descubriera que estaban compinchados.
Además, si haces una inversión (prestas dinero), tienes que pensar que puede que no te lo devuelvan. Así que si no te lo devuelven, te jodes. Y no me malinterprete, lo primero que haría es garrote vil a los castuzos. Luego decirles a los alemanes. Mirad, esto no lo paga ni spm en 1000años. ¿que hacemos? 

Lo que pasará al final es lo mismo pero pagando el pato distinta gente. 

Quita de deuda hecha antesdeayer paga toda europa, pues deuda hispánica había hasta debajo las piedras.

Quita pasado mañana. Pagamos los hispanistaníes. Pues como dice Janus, están soltando deuda de españa por un tubo.


----------



## locoAC (23 May 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Bueno, esta noche me saltó el SL en el larguito del EUR, no hubo ni un triste rebotillo.
> 
> Será porque no me encomendé a los niños de "Valle secreto". ::
> 
> ...



La reunión de Bruselas es por la noche, para pillar a las bolsas cerradas entiendo yo (si no, qué sentido tiene hacerla tan tarde en lugar de hacerla durante el día).

¿Alguien va a tener huevos de tomar posiciones hoy antes del cierre?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (23 May 2012)

Pegada noticia con hilo urgente......

"14:29 Eurogrupo prepara planes de contingencia ante salida de Grecia

El panel de trabajo del Eurogrupo ha pedido por teleconferencia a los Gobiernos de la zona euro preparar planes locales de contingencia para hacer frente a una posible salida de Grecia del euro, según comenta Reuters citando fuentes de la UE."

invertia


----------



## Janus (23 May 2012)

Snowball dijo:


> Ergo a quien hay que pedir cuentas es a nuestra Castuza, no a Alemania... (ellos miran por sus intereses y eso no es criticable)
> 
> Saludos



Perfecto, tienes razón pero eso no exime que los alemanes están actuando como auténticos hdlgp. Están haciendo como los buitres y eso les define como país. A poca historia que se sepa, durante los dos últimos siglos han sido así ..... y cuando han prosperado .... han intentado una guerra o directamente implantar un régimen de abuso sobre los terceros.

Tenemos un buen podium:
1-Alemania definiéndose como lo que es. Un país ávaro y deshumanizado. De lo peor en ética.
2-Bobierno castuzo español. Unos sinverguenzas y unos ladrones. De lo peor en cuanto a ejercicio de la responsabilidad.
3-Pueblo español. En general una pandilla de borregos que mientras que les den para el finito (y gratis!) son capaces de votar a quien quiera seguir con esa falsedad.

Después nos llenamos la boca y el orgullo de que los españoles realizamos ejercicios de responsabilidad democrática. Somos el caldo de cultivo perfecto para unos buitres como los alemanes.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 May 2012)

ay pero que hostiazo _sadao _no? ::


----------



## Mr. Brightside (23 May 2012)

De auténtico cachondeo hoy lo de Sacyr en particular, y como siempre, del Culibex en general, aunque hoy nos acompañan el resto de índices en nuestra búsqueda de los infiernos.


----------



## Janus (23 May 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Pegada noticia con hilo urgente......
> 
> "14:29 Eurogrupo prepara planes de contingencia ante salida de Grecia
> 
> ...



Dejar que un problema tan pequeño en el 2010 se haya convertido en tamaño agujero ..... desacredita sine die a Europa. Lo mismo que los japos mandaron a sus ingenieros a USA tras la 2 Guerra Mundial ....... se deberían enviar a unos cuantos europeos a USA para que aprendan al menos a no cagarla reiteradamente.


----------



## Fraction (23 May 2012)

paaaaaaaaaa bajoooooooooooooooooo

- CAPITAL BOLSA -

El Reino Unido se prepara para posible guerra entre Israel-Irán


----------



## Janus (23 May 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ay pero que hostiazo _sadao _no? ::



Miren los 129X donde X < 5. Estamos hablando del SP. Si hablamos del IBEX, se le va a caer algún 6 y función del que sea .... hablaremos de tragedia o no.


----------



## McFly (23 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Perfecto, tienes razón pero eso no exime que los alemanes están actuando como auténticos hdlgp. Están haciendo como los buitres y eso les define como país. A poca historia que se sepa, durante los dos últimos siglos han sido así ..... y cuando han prosperado .... han intentado una guerra o directamente implantar un régimen de abuso sobre los terceros.
> 
> Tenemos un buen podium:
> 1-Alemania definiéndose como lo que es. Un país ávaro y deshumanizado. De lo peor en ética.
> ...



Yo no lo hubiera dicho mejor


----------



## Mr. Brightside (23 May 2012)

Ya nos podrían conceder un % de quita de nuestra deuda, y como pago les daríamos las cabezas de la casta que quisiesen servidas en bandeja de plata.

Con la deuda que tenemos y el país basura que somos y seremos por muchas medidas que se tomen no hay otra salida que plantarse.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (23 May 2012)

Mediaset aguantando el tipo, por ahora...:rolleye:


----------



## atlanterra (23 May 2012)

SP a freir cortos.


----------



## Lem (23 May 2012)

er *Facebook* en verde...


----------



## bertok (23 May 2012)

Bonita batalla.

Cuidado estamos justo en tierra de nadie o de todos


----------



## Le Truhan (23 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Bonita batalla.
> 
> Cuidado estamos justo en tierra de nadie o de todos



Yo estoy en liquidez, estoy a la espera de la señal, a ver que ocurre....


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 May 2012)

Bueno, yo mi humilde punto de vista es el siguiente, desde mi experiencia viviendo alli 9 años y tratando con ellos muchos dias al año.

Los alemanes odian la inflacion, les gusta el ahorro, el trabajo y quieren una moneda fuerte. De los alemanes yo he percibido un caracter fuerte y prepotente, en su acepcion de que tiene mas poder que otros. Son los ricos de Europa, su moneda el marco aleman y ahora el euro, que en gran parte es el marco aleman, son la segunda o tercera moneda del mundo, pero no les ha impedido exportar, ya que son el principal productor de bienes de alto valor añadido. La gente suele pensar que exportan coches, cuando ese sector representara una parte, pero no toda de un sector de bienes de equipo y consumo de alto valor añadido que no tiene igual en el mundo. Y fuera del ambito industrial, en el mundo donde yo trabajaba la publicidad y comunicacion, esta gente en el año 74 ya tenian sus propias buyvip y demas zarandajas que ahora parecen inventadas por los de sanfrancisco, claro que era sin internet, aplicaciones de marketing que ahora se estudia como moderno...

Sus politicas laborales les ha permitido ir reduciendo sus costes laborales desde hace lustros, y su principal coste la energia y materias primas se veian fuertemente reducidas con esa moneda fuerte. 

Los alemanes piensan, y parece no ser del todo mentira, que ellos pagan y han pagado la juerga de muchos paises del sur, los alemanes por ejemplo, se asombran de la cantidad de ayudas, subvenciones y dinero publico que se suministra a traves de empresas publicas, universidades o subsidios por la recogida de la aceituna con manga corta...

Les gusta España, pero no los españoles, esto es. El pais lo consideran una maravilla, somos el primer destino turistico, pero no comparten el comportamiento de lazarillosdetormes que tenemos, y de ahi viene a que nos consideren ciudadanos de segunda.

Son los que mas contribuyen con los fondos europeos, son los acreedores principales de medio mundo, y como todo acreedor quiere cobrar. Que esto se haya utilizado para conquistar paises? Es algo que tambien se podria decir de China respecto a USA. Lo que es seguro es que los fondos de los rescates que son a escote, los contribuyentes alemanes son quienes mas ponen, me parece logico que sea quien mande. Se financian barato? como se financiaban en el 93? el abc para esto es magnifico. Ya por aquel entonces se hablaba de la prima de riesgo con ellos.

Son suyos y cabezones cuadrados, pues es un topico que es real. Que mandan, pues es real. El problema de España, es España. Hace 20 años se comentaban las mismas cosas que ahora, no hemos cambiado mucho.

Los alemanes fuera del euro, serian los reyes del mambo, porque ya lo eran con su marco. Los españoles fuera del euro, eramos miseria, y fuera del euro lo volveremos a ser, porque no hemos cambiado nada.


----------



## muertoviviente (23 May 2012)

TEF -4,16% ::


----------



## Pepitoria (23 May 2012)

Están dando por todos los lados hoy...


----------



## bertok (23 May 2012)

Ojo con los 6455 del culibex. De ahí al infierno.


----------



## Seren (23 May 2012)

Telefónica cayendo a plomo un 4,2%, el auténtico soporte del ibex parece que son los 4,50 del SAN.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (23 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> TEF -4,16% ::



en escala decenal, puede estar barata..:rolleye::rolleye: (estará + barata entre 8,4 y 7,7..)


----------



## bertok (23 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> TEF -4,16% ::



Seguro que no son las gacelillas las que salen corriendo ::


----------



## IzsI (23 May 2012)

locoAC dijo:


> La reunión de Bruselas es por la noche, para pillar a las bolsas cerradas entiendo yo (si no, qué sentido tiene hacerla tan tarde en lugar de hacerla durante el día).
> 
> ¿Alguien va a tener huevos de tomar posiciones hoy antes del cierre?



aquí vienen los horarios:

http://www.consilium.europa.eu/uedocs/cms_data/docs/pressdata/en/ec/130208.pdf

los señores se reunen para cenar y ya si eso entre marisco y marisco hablan un poco de la austeriedad y el crecimiento y esas cosas...::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 May 2012)




----------



## bertok (23 May 2012)

Seguimiento especial a la Ag y Au


----------



## Lem (23 May 2012)

corto 100K euro a 1.2627 a ver hasta dónde llegamos. se habla de ofertas a 1.2550 :8:


----------



## muertoviviente (23 May 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> en escala decenal, puede estar barata..:rolleye::rolleye: (estará + barata entre 8,4 y 7,7..)



8,70 es compra


----------



## pipoapipo (23 May 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


>



:Aplauso: bravo, este grafico es el reflejo de q somos unos llorones, cuando nos han dado dinero o la situacion era con el viento a favor, entonces estabamos en la champion........... pero cuando se ven nuestras miserias y nuestra vulgaridad todo es buscar culpables fuera

los alemanes se estan pasando muchos pueblos, pero es q nosotros nos los pasamos hace unos años


----------



## Misterio (23 May 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> :Aplauso: bravo, este grafico es el reflejo de q somos unos llorones, cuando nos han dado dinero o la situacion era con el viento a favor, entonces estabamos en la champion........... pero cuando se ven nuestras miserias y nuestra vulgaridad todo es buscar culpables fuera
> 
> los alemanes se estan pasando muchos pueblos, pero es q nosotros nos lo pasamos hace unos años



Eso es España amigo, estamos a punto de que nos ahorquen y todavía estamos en plan "como me ahorques te enteras"


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (23 May 2012)

Nos vamos por el bujerooooo....


----------



## muertoviviente (23 May 2012)

vamos gringos a por la MM200 :baba:

sp500 1280 , dax30 6200


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (23 May 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> :Aplauso: bravo, este grafico es el reflejo de q somos unos llorones, cuando nos han dado dinero o la situacion era con el viento a favor, entonces estabamos en la champion........... pero cuando se ven nuestras miserias y nuestra vulgaridad todo es buscar culpables fuera
> 
> los alemanes se estan pasando muchos pueblos, pero es q nosotros nos los pasamos hace unos años




Viendo este gráfico parece claqo que quien mas a pagar la diferencia es Francia, que partia de una posición muy parecida a Alemania y la inestabilidad le va a perjudicar.

Alemania parece que se ha comido a Francia.8:


----------



## bertok (23 May 2012)

Culibex, parece que rebota donde tenía que rebotar.

Salvo para scalping, demasiado riesgo.


----------



## Lem (23 May 2012)

"big money dumping euros" :8:

aguantaré un poco más a ver.


----------



## muertoviviente (23 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> vamos gringos a por la MM200 :baba:
> 
> sp500 1280 , dax30 6200



sp500 1280 . dax30 6190 

ftse 100 alcista en 5200 :Baile:


----------



## Felix (23 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Ojo con los 6455 del culibex. De ahí al infierno.



Parece que aguanta el primer envite.
Esto es el pais de las alpargatas de esparto!!!
¿O no era asi ienso:?


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (23 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> 8,70 es compra



tuya, no mía...


----------



## Le Truhan (23 May 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> :Aplauso: bravo, este grafico es el reflejo de q somos unos llorones, cuando nos han dado dinero o la situacion era con el viento a favor, entonces estabamos en la champion........... pero cuando se ven nuestras miserias y nuestra vulgaridad todo es buscar culpables fuera
> 
> los alemanes se estan pasando muchos pueblos, pero es q nosotros nos los pasamos hace unos años



Joder, una imagen vale más que mil palabras.


----------



## muertoviviente (23 May 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> tuya, no mía...



la espera sera tuya , las plusvis mias :baba:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (23 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> la espera sera tuya , las plusvis mias :baba:



No sean así..habrá plusvis para todos.


----------



## Durmiente (23 May 2012)

Ahora toca un p'arriba?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> sp500 1280 . dax30 6190
> 
> ftse 100 alcista en 5200 :Baile:



Pero vas corto en usa si o no? 

Vas corto en las telefonicas_dame_platica_putita?

De joven eras mas guapo.


----------



## bertok (23 May 2012)

La vela está en pleno desarrollo pero de momento pinta tal que así




Os dije esta mañana que vigilárais el corte del MACD (tenía pinta chunga)


----------



## Mr. Brightside (23 May 2012)

Sacyr ha tenido hoy, hasta el momento, una fluctuación del 20% aprox. 

Hoy es un día de gran guano... Hasta Telecirco se acaba de poner en rojo.


----------



## muertoviviente (23 May 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Pero vas corto en usa si o no?
> 
> Vas corto en las telefonicas_dame_platica_putita?
> 
> De joven eras mas guapo.



ayer tenia orden de cortos que hubiese entrado practicamente en los maximos del ibex , pero los cancele y luego cargue cortos mas abajo saltada de stop ::

ahora estoy esperando que los que mandan toquen sus respectivas MM200 para cargar largos y forrarme


----------



## ninfireblade (23 May 2012)

Esta mañana entre en SAN a 4.55 despues de un par de años sin tocar nada de bolsa. Que dios nos coja confesados...


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (23 May 2012)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Esta mañana entre en SAN a 4.55 despues de un par de años sin tocar nada de bolsa. Que dios nos coja confesados...



¡¡¡Por España!!! Hay que arrimar el hombro...


----------



## bertok (23 May 2012)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Esta mañana entre en SAN a 4.55 despues de un par de años sin tocar nada de bolsa. Que dios nos coja confesados...



No sé que has visto para lanzarte a comprar un banco ejpañó. :8:

Suerte y que la fuerza te acompañe.


----------



## Condor (23 May 2012)

Edito las risas, que, la verdad, sin ellas no es lo mismo...


MUHUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

MUHUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (23 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> No sé que has visto para lanzarte a comprar un banco ejpañó. :8:
> 
> Suerte y que la fuerza te acompañe.



Que nos acompañe a todos...


----------



## muertoviviente (23 May 2012)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Esta mañana entre en SAN a 4.55 despues de un par de años sin tocar nada de bolsa. Que dios nos coja confesados...



queda muy poco para el rebote 

de todas maneras ustec a tenido huevos y compra barato en momento de panico :Aplauso:


----------



## Lem (23 May 2012)

cerrado el corto en 1.258. he preferido asegurar, aunque ahora parece que sigue pesando.


----------



## burbujas (23 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> No sé que has visto para lanzarte a comprar un banco ejpañó. :8:
> 
> Suerte y que la fuerza te acompañe.





Lo que yo no sé es cómo ha podido estar dos años sin meter fichitas a la bolsa.


betfair?
casino?
quinielas?
tragaperras?


----------



## bertok (23 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> queda muy poco para el rebote
> 
> de todas maneras ustec a tenido huevos y compra barato en momento de panico :Aplauso:



Esperemos que el compañero sea ágil para salir en el rebote cuando llegue.


----------



## tonuel (23 May 2012)

Pronto veremos los 5000 en el Ibex... 8:


----------



## ponzi (23 May 2012)

De todas las que tengo en el radar la que mas margen de seguridad ofrece frente a su valor contable teniendo en cuenta que tiene un estructura financiera saneada es REPSOL.


----------



## bertok (23 May 2012)

qué estropicio le están haciendo al culibex ...


----------



## sr.anus (23 May 2012)

Ayer todo verde, hoy todo rojo, si ayer te pusistes a largo con la euforia, la cagastes. 
Si hoy me pongo en corto la cago manana. Menos mal que tengo las manitas quietecitas y ahorro por lo menos en comisiones


----------



## Seren (23 May 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Bueno, yo mi humilde punto de vista es el siguiente, desde mi experiencia viviendo alli 9 años y tratando con ellos muchos dias al año.
> 
> Los alemanes odian la inflacion, les gusta el ahorro, el trabajo y quieren una moneda fuerte. De los alemanes yo he percibido un caracter fuerte y prepotente, en su acepcion de que tiene mas poder que otros. Son los ricos de Europa, su moneda el marco aleman y ahora el euro, que en gran parte es el marco aleman, son la segunda o tercera moneda del mundo, pero no les ha impedido exportar, ya que son el principal productor de bienes de alto valor añadido. La gente suele pensar que exportan coches, cuando ese sector representara una parte, pero no toda de un sector de bienes de equipo y consumo de alto valor añadido que no tiene igual en el mundo. Y fuera del ambito industrial, en el mundo donde yo trabajaba la publicidad y comunicacion, esta gente en el año 74 ya tenian sus propias buyvip y demas zarandajas que ahora parecen inventadas por los de sanfrancisco, claro que era sin internet, aplicaciones de marketing que ahora se estudia como moderno...
> 
> .



Yo discrepo en algunas cosas, sigue sin convencerme que esta estructura social-económica sea la mejor dentro de los paises desarrollados y capitalistas. Creo que aparte de tener el balance comercial saneado el consumismo es necesario, los norteamericanos por ejemplo son bastante mas ricos.

El marco siempre ha sido más fuerte que el dolar, en el año 70 eran casi cuatro marcos por dolar y a finales de los 90 eran 1 dolar por 1,5 marcos, la revalorización del marco siempre ha sido brutal contra el resto. Sin embargo en estados unidos y algunos otros paises los salarios son mas altos, tienen mayor consumo interno, mucha producción interna y no tanta exportación. Y no tan obsesionados con la inflación. La riqueza alemana me parece bastante dependiente de lo que le compren, no me parecen el auténtico ejemplo del desarrollo capitalista del siglo pasado y presente. Y ojo, antes de la eurozona y la UE los diferenciales de riqueza con españa no eran muy diferentes a los de ahora. Alemania ha ganado protagonismo con el euro y se han desviado capitales alli especulativamente y desmerecidamente, sino tiempo al tiempo.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 May 2012)

Ibex 6439
Dax 6265

No estamos tan mal, estamos por encima de los alemanes,


----------



## Condor (23 May 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Ibex 6439
> Dax 6265
> 
> No estamos tan mal, estamos por encima de los alemanes,



Y nos sobra tanta pasta que nos financiamos más caro que ellos


----------



## burbujeado (23 May 2012)

Chulibex en su salsa.

No estaría nada mal caer un 4 % hoy.


----------



## sr.anus (23 May 2012)

Por cierto, prediccion de gacela, santander a 4,1x en menos de 25 dias. Sin chachigrafos, pero apostar por el guano en el ibex es garantia de exito


----------



## burbujas (23 May 2012)

En el sp500 no se ha roto nada, el ibex 6450 algo más abajo pero no veo un desastre excesivo.

TEF bajando casi un 5%, creeis que mañana bajará otro tanto?

no es un chicharro no sé.


----------



## Durmiente (23 May 2012)

Ya están "suavizando" el ataque....


----------



## muertoviviente (23 May 2012)

burbujas dijo:


> En el sp500 no se ha roto nada, el ibex 6450 algo más abajo pero no veo un desastre excesivo.
> 
> TEF bajando casi un 5%, creeis que mañana bajará otro tanto?
> 
> no es un chicharro no sé.



mañana sera el jran dia ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 May 2012)

Seren dijo:


> Yo discrepo en algunas cosas, sigue sin convencerme que esta estructura social-económica sea la mejor dentro de los paises desarrollados y capitalistas. Creo que aparte de tener el balance comercial saneado el consumismo es necesario, los norteamericanos por ejemplo son bastante mas ricos.
> 
> El marco siempre ha sido más fuerte que el dolar, en el año 70 eran casi cuatro marcos por dolar y a finales de los 90 eran 1 dolar por 1,5 marcos, la revalorización del marco siempre ha sido brutal contra el resto. Sin embargo en estados unidos y algunos otros paises los salarios son mas altos, tienen mayor consumo interno, mucha producción interna y no tanta exportación. Y no tan obsesionados con la inflación. La riqueza alemana me parece bastante dependiente de lo que le compren, no me parecen el auténtico ejemplo del desarrollo capitalista del siglo pasado y presente. Y ojo, antes de la eurozona y la UE los diferenciales de riqueza con españa no eran muy diferentes a los de ahora. Alemania ha ganado protagonismo con el euro y se han desviado capitales alli especulativamente y desmerecidamente, sino tiempo al tiempo.



Ese punto es el que yo no comparto, no se donde los alemanes se han beneficiado del euro, de primeras los paises que adoptaron el euro y lo que conllevo muchos años, tipos de intereses muy bajos para lo que estaban acostumbrados, compraron muchos productos alemanes a credito, pero es que les pedian los dineros a los alemanes para comprarlos y ahora no lo devuelven y son los alemanes los que salen al rescate. Los contribuyentes alemanes quiero decir.


----------



## ponzi (23 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> mañana sera el jran dia ::



Gran dia de caidas o de subidas?


----------



## Janus (23 May 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> No sean así..habrá plusvis para todos.



Alguien tiene que pagar al resto .............


----------



## Burbujilimo (23 May 2012)

Igual digo una tonteria, pero:
IBEX: 6430.

Mínimo anterior (viernes): 6410...

Unos largos en 6410, SL (Salir cagando Leches) en 6399 , para pillar un posible rebote no parece una operación muy arriesgada... ¿no?

¿Se consideraría un doble suelo?


----------



## Janus (23 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Esperemos que el compañero sea ágil para salir en el rebote cuando llegue.



Vamos que asumís que el forero no llega SL y saldrá cuando venga el rebote. Antes no.

Pues como no llegue, se lo va a flipar.

Qué rápido os olvidáis de los SL.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 May 2012)

Miren y esto creo que ya lo he contado, donde trabajaba hemos firmado coches con la pension de los dos abuelos, y eso que la financiera aceptaba todo. Este ha sido un pais, que se nos ha ido de las manos.


----------



## burbujeado (23 May 2012)

A entrada Telefonica a 8 y santander a 3,8 entraría con largos....muy largos..


----------



## bertok (23 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Vamos que asumís que el forero no llega SL y saldrá cuando venga el rebote. Antes no.
> 
> Pues como no llegue, se lo va a flipar.
> 
> Qué rápido os olvidáis de los SL.



Es la hostia que me digas a mí lo de los SL.

Soy el apostol de los SL !!!


----------



## burbujas (23 May 2012)

bertok esto no es el sell-off que marcará el inicio de la subida de la colina?


----------



## FranR (23 May 2012)

Serán capaces de dar maquillaje al cierre y todo. El 6497 sería buena cifra


----------



## pipoapipo (23 May 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Miren y esto creo que ya lo he contado, donde trabajaba hemos firmado coches con la pension de los dos abuelos, y eso que la financiera aceptaba todo. Este ha sido un pais, que se nos ha ido de las manos.



nos creiamos lo q no eramos y ahora q nos toca vernos en el espejo, nos da miedo, españa y los españoles han gastado pero no han invertido en elementos productivos......... hemos sido tan imbeciles de gastar en cosas (coches, casas, aeropuertos....) q solo nos generan mas gastos (mantenimiento)..... el concepto inversion es desconocido para la mayoria de los españoles

cierre brutal en minimos para tener mañana un dia peponico en base a algun "rumor" nocturno?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 May 2012)

Vozpópuli - Los líderes de la Unión estudian la creación de un Fondo de Garantía de Depósitos europeo


----------



## ponzi (23 May 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Igual digo una tonteria, pero:
> IBEX: 6430.
> 
> Mínimo anterior (viernes): 6410...
> ...



Hoy he metido pasta a los indices (5 años vista).Es mi unico entretenimiento hasta que bertok avise.


----------



## FranR (23 May 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Miren y esto creo que ya lo he contado, donde trabajaba hemos firmado coches con la pension de los dos abuelos, y eso que la financiera aceptaba todo. Este ha sido un pais, que se nos ha ido de las manos.



Antes los folios en el cristal con "Se Vende" lo llevaban los Renault 11, los Seat Ritmo...ahora son casi todos Audi-BMW-Mercedes ::


----------



## Durmiente (23 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Vamos que asumís que el forero no llega SL y saldrá cuando venga el rebote. Antes no.
> 
> Pues como no llegue, se lo va a flipar.
> 
> Qué rápido os olvidáis de los SL.



Ha caido a 4,46 hace un momento. Lo cual le supone casi un 2% de pérdida (más comisiones). Depende de la cantidad que haya metido y de las operaciones que pretenda hacer, pero si no le ha saltado ya el SL debería haberse quedado cerca .... o eso o va sin SL

Por cierto, ¿a qué porcentaje más o menos lo ponéis vosotros?

(Momento encuesta....)


----------



## Janus (23 May 2012)

burbujas dijo:


> bertok esto no es el sell-off que marcará el inicio de la subida de la colina?



Yo creo que es nein. El panorama bancario y el tema griego generan la suficiente incertidumbre para que los leoncios sigan tirándolo a partir de esa justificación.
El SP debería bajar más para después comenzar una subida significativa. Los 1265 no deberían dar miedo .......... si se está corto o fuera.

Están operando como cuando la subida anterior del SP hasta 1424 pero en sentido contrario. Sesiones muy normalitas pero definiendo el sentido de la dirección con velones en horas concretas. Podrían llevar al IBEX hasta los 6100 o incluso por debajo de los 6000 si sigue con el factor de escala que lleva hoy por ejemplo.


----------



## The Hellion (23 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Serán capaces de dar maquillaje al cierre y todo. El 6497 sería buena cifra



A este le hicieron fijo en plantilla hace mes y medio


----------



## Janus (23 May 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Vozpópuli - Los líderes de la Unión estudian la creación de un Fondo de Garantía de Depósitos europeo



Llevan 4 años de "estudios" y ninguno de "soluciones". Todo una falacia porque no nos jugamos lo mismo. Al revés, la desgracia de unos es la virtud de otros.


----------



## Janus (23 May 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> Ha caido a 4,46 hace un momento. Lo cual le supone casi un 2% de pérdida (más comisiones). Depende de la cantidad que haya metido y de las operaciones que pretenda hacer, pero si no le ha saltado ya el SL debería haberse quedado cerca .... o eso o va sin SL
> 
> Por cierto, ¿a qué porcentaje más o menos lo ponéis vosotros?
> 
> (Momento encuesta....)



En mi caso depende. Me explico, no pongo el stop loss en función de lo que sea capaz de asumir como loss. Lo pongo en función de un nivel relevante y por eso trato de entrar cuando se está próximo a ello. Primero va la decisión por técnico y después poner el SL es sencillo si se ha cumplido el criterio anterior.


----------



## FranR (23 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> En mi caso depende. Me explico, no pongo el stop loss en función de lo que sea capaz de asumir como loss. Lo pongo en función de un nivel relevante y por eso trato de entrar cuando se está próximo a ello. Primero va la decisión por técnico y después poner el SL es sencillo si se ha cumplido el criterio anterior.



Pos eso mismo, en nivel relevante - decimillas que siempre arramblan.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Antes los folios en el cristal con "Se Vende" lo llevaban los Renault 11, los Seat Ritmo...ahora son casi todos Audi-BMW-Mercedes ::



Sr.franr mire que joyita hay en esa lista
Procedentes de: P.V.P. (


----------



## burbujas (23 May 2012)

Me he metido en TEF. razonamiento gacelero.

YA ha bajado MUCHO, entonces...

1) quizás mañana recupere algo y vendo.

2) quizás bajé bastante más pero es imposible que baje en una semana un 20% sin corregir un solo día... Si veo que sucede esta opción 2) al mínimo minirebote vendo. No me importa perder un 10% máximo.


Saludos... 

p.d: Janus tu post lo he visto después xD


----------



## Janus (23 May 2012)

Amigo Ponzi, creo que hace unas semanas hablábamos de Portugal Telecom con un valor que era barato por fundamentales y además tenía un dividendo excepcional. Estaba por los 4 euros. Hoy está en 3,42 euros.
El raciocinio impera en muchos sitios menos en la bolsa. Sigo pensando que son más fiables lo que ven los ojos que lo que piensa el cerebro.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Amigo Ponzi, creo que hace unas semanas hablábamos de Portugal Telecom con un valor que era barato por fundamentales y además tenía un dividendo excepcional. Estaba por los 4 euros. Hoy está en 3,42 euros.
> El raciocinio impera en muchos sitios menos en la bolsa. Sigo pensando que son más fiables lo que ven los ojos que lo que piensa el cerebro.



Why You Should Trade What You See (And Not What You Think)


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 May 2012)

[YOUTUBE]ktKNEGSqLB4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## FranR (23 May 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Sr.franr mire que joyita hay en esa lista
> Procedentes de: P.V.P. (



Vehículos de ocasión : Ferrari, California AutoScout24 Anuncio del vehículo


ienso: 20 kilos, voy a ver si mi abuelo me avala


----------



## Seren (23 May 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Ese punto es el que yo no comparto, no se donde los alemanes se han beneficiado del euro, de primeras los paises que adoptaron el euro y lo que conllevo muchos años, tipos de intereses muy bajos para lo que estaban acostumbrados, compraron muchos productos alemanes a credito, pero es que les pedian los dineros a los alemanes para comprarlos y ahora no lo devuelven y son los alemanes los que salen al rescate. Los contribuyentes alemanes quiero decir.



Se han beneficiado porque el euro ha seguido la trayectoria de fortaleza del marco y no de la media europea. De ahí que se halla importado más que exportado. Si el estado de New York hubiera adoptado el euro, o UK, hubieran quebrado por igual.

El problema no es solo económico sino social. En la mitad de la eurozona se debería haber explicado a los ciudadanos, pymes, grandes empresarios, etc... que lo barato que resultaba comprar del exterior y lo complicado que se volvería exportar iba a ser perpetuo, y que no era por un aumento repentino de productividad sino por una moneda que no es suya. A quien le han cambiado las reglas es a casi todos menos a alemania, es lo que no veo justo. Un ciudadano común de italia o irlanda no tiene porque saber que si de repente le empiezan a salir los viajes y compras de afuera baratas es por la cotizacion del euro, vale que lo sepa un economista. Y que debe prepararse para vender mucho más en el futuro de como lo venía haciendo porque la moneda sigue para arriba sin retorno y se estaba endeudando sin darse cuenta. Sino fuera por la brutal crisis el euro no se habría dado la vuelta en 1,50 y ya andaría por los 2 dolares, esa es la historia, si hubiera sido a alemania quien le cambian las reglas hubieran caido en crisis por vender demasiado barato y comprar materia prima cara, mientras lo demás hubieramos estado solventes.


----------



## FranR (23 May 2012)

No se porqué a las 17:37 creo que los grin-goo se van a reir de tos nosotros.


----------



## ninfireblade (23 May 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> Ha caido a 4,46 hace un momento. Lo cual le supone casi un 2% de pérdida (más comisiones). Depende de la cantidad que haya metido y de las operaciones que pretenda hacer, pero si no le ha saltado ya el SL debería haberse quedado cerca .... o eso o va sin SL
> 
> Por cierto, ¿a qué porcentaje más o menos lo ponéis vosotros?
> 
> (Momento encuesta....)




Voy sin SL, por eso lo de que "dios nos coja confesados". Aguantare el chaparron (el que me vais a echar vosotros tambien


----------



## FranR (23 May 2012)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Voy sin SL, por eso lo de que "dios nos coja confesados". Aguantare el chaparron (el que me vais a echar vosotros tambien



Si cae mucho más de eso, dará igual que tenga SL o no, perderemos nuestros ahorros estén donde estén (Excepto bancolchon y turismo billetero ad hoc)


----------



## atman (23 May 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Sr.franr mire que joyita hay en esa lista
> Procedentes de: P.V.P. (



Siiii... un Hyundai Coupé con 180.000 km. a la venta por 2.000 eyros... :XX: :XX:


----------



## FranR (23 May 2012)

El enlace de Chinito es como un todo a 100, quien no tiene un ferrari es porque no quiere

7 kilos y medio un 328

Vehículos de ocasión : Ferrari, 328, GTBi AutoScout24 Anuncio del vehículo


----------



## atman (23 May 2012)

Yo veo un 328 por 39.000€...

En el Aston MArtin, mejor no fijarse...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 May 2012)

Que mamones, y eso que el julai ese esta muy bien,

Vehículos de ocasión : BMW, Z8, Roadster Historial Completo AutoScout24 Anuncio del vehículo

una cosa tenemos clara, ese coche 21.000 km no tiene. Tendra mas o menos pero esos no, :XX:


----------



## Lem (23 May 2012)

Dios, qué guantazo el *EURUSD*. me volví a subir, se habla de 1.253.


----------



## FranR (23 May 2012)

atman dijo:


> Yo veo un 328 por 39.000€...
> 
> En el Aston MArtin, mejor no fijarse...




En ese me he fijado y un F1 Spider y otro California.

Los TOTERRENO y los a4 1.8T están que los regalan HOYGANNN::


----------



## atman (23 May 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Que mamones, y eso que el julai ese esta muy bien,
> 
> Vehículos de ocasión : BMW, Z8, Roadster Historial Completo AutoScout24 Anuncio del vehículo
> 
> una cosa tenemos clara, ese coche 21.000 km no tiene. Tendra mas o menos pero esos no, :XX:



No me diga, no lo había visto... 

Conste que le entiendo pero, mire usted...

Fran R ¿y ha visto used el F355 F1 por 50k....?


----------



## Durmiente (23 May 2012)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Voy sin SL, por eso lo de que "dios nos coja confesados". Aguantare el chaparron (el que me vais a echar vosotros tambien



Haz lo que quieras. Es tu dinero. 

Pero te recomiendo que lo pienses. Usa un stops loss para asumir perdidas aceptables (en caso de que se produzcan). Si tienes margen, no parece que la cosa sea insoportable... 

Estudia la posibilidad de colocarte SL y te evitarás disgustos enormes. Suele cabrear más, en un primer momento, "el dinero que se deja de ganar" que el que se pierde. Pero el que realmente hace daño, una vez baja la adredalina, es el que se pierde.

El otro, el que se deja de ganar, sólo hace daño en el orgullo, NO EN EL BOLSILLO.


----------



## LÁNGARO (23 May 2012)

mañana puede haber sorpresas en TR... espero


----------



## FranR (23 May 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Que mamones, y eso que el julai ese esta muy bien,
> 
> Vehículos de ocasión : BMW, Z8, Roadster Historial Completo AutoScout24 Anuncio del vehículo
> 
> una cosa tenemos clara, *ese coche 21.000 km no tiene. Tendra mas o menos *pero esos no, :XX:



Seguramente el anuncio lo ha escrito nuestro MV. 21.000km, vuelta al mundo arriba o abajo más o menos. :XX:

Por cierto, que cierre más chungo. Me estoy empezando a acojonar. Para finales de Junio en mi Rappel-chart venía una caída a los <5800. Como sigamos así nos vamos sin pasar por la casilla de salida. :cook:


----------



## muertoviviente (23 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Seguramente el anuncio lo ha escrito nuestro MV. 21.000km, vuelta al mundo arriba o abajo más o menos. :XX:
> 
> Por cierto, que cierre más chungo. Me estoy empezando a acojonar. Para finales de Junio en mi Rappel-chart venía una caída a los <5800. Como sigamos así nos vamos sin pasar por la casilla de salida. :cook:



se empieza a acojonar señol franr con las caidas ? es logico porque el rebote esta cerca , tan cercano que no pasara del viernes


----------



## FranR (23 May 2012)

atman dijo:


> No me diga, no lo había visto...
> 
> Conste que le entiendo pero, mire usted...
> 
> Fran R ¿y ha visto used el F355 F1 por 50k....?



Algunas joyas he visto, y a falta de trastearlo un poquito, con unos precios de derribo.

Un integrale Martini baba y una pick up f150, aunque por ese precio me pego un salto y me traigo una f350. Esa sirve para los que se saltan los stop y recordarles que eso no esta bien. ::


----------



## Durmiente (23 May 2012)

a LAS 11:38 sp EN 1299.98


----------



## mutiko (23 May 2012)

Vehículos de ocasión : Dodge, Challenger, OPCION A GAS GLP 100 KMS 3 EUROS TALLER ESPECIALIS AutoScout24 Anuncio del vehículo

Ay, que me LOL, ¿Quien se compra un dodge challenger para luego racanear y ponerle GLP?


----------



## FranR (23 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> se empieza a acojonar señol franr con las caidas ? es logico porque el rebote esta cerca , tan cercano que no pasara del viernes



La caída en si no me acojona. Me acojona lo que significa. Con ponerse un SL y tratar de pillar pequeñas tendencias se salva la situación.

Caer mucho más allá, significa subida de impuestos, perdida de libertades, derechos, generación de jóvenes perdida.....

Es lo que tiene vivir rodeado de personas, que la situación que se puede avecinar te hace sufrir por ellas. 

Esto es solo dinero :


----------



## Arminio_borrado (23 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Si cae mucho más de eso, dará igual que tenga SL o no, perderemos nuestros ahorros estén donde estén (Excepto bancolchon y turismo billetero ad hoc)



¿Porqué?. Yo creo que podemos ver al SAN a 2 pavos y tampoco sería el apocalipsis ni lo de los mayas. 

Por lo demás, en espera de la perroflautada, seguimos con nuestra tendencia predominante, es decir, oteando nuevos mínimos poco a poco.La zona 6700-6800 pasa a ser importante para un posible cambio de la misma.

Al final Mulder va a terminar teniendo razón y vamos a seguir así hasta Julio. Ya ha pasado 1 mes desde que lo dijo. Y de ser así, veremos los 5000 y poco. Sería su yalodecíayo del siglo, para enmarcarlo en su firma .


----------



## FranR (23 May 2012)

mutiko dijo:


> Vehículos de ocasión : Dodge, Challenger, OPCION A GAS GLP 100 KMS 3 EUROS TALLER ESPECIALIS AutoScout24 Anuncio del vehículo
> 
> Ay, que me LOL, ¿Quien se compra un dodge challenger para luego racanear y ponerle GLP?



Le odio, no lo había visto.... argggggggg

ABUELOOOOOO déjame el justificante la pensión que ahora vuelvo.

QUE PASADA!!!!


----------



## Durmiente (23 May 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> ¿Porqué?. Yo creo que podemos ver al SAN a 2 pavos y tampoco sería el apocalipsis ni lo de los mayas.
> 
> Por lo demás, en espera de la perroflautada, seguimos con nuestra tendencia predominante, es decir, oteando nuevos mínimos poco a poco.La zona 6700-6800 pasa a ser importante para un posible cambio de la misma.
> 
> Al final Mulder va a terminar teniendo razón y vamos a seguir así hasta Julio. Ya ha pasado 1 mes desde que lo dijo. Y de ser así, veremos los 5000 y poco. Sería su yalodecíayo del siglo, para enmarcarlo en su firma .



Si. Al ritmo que va esto, va siendo cosa de plantearse que nos vamos al 5000 en un pispas. Lo lamento porque meti hace poco en un fondo que replica el IBEX (estaba en 6800 mas o menos, aunque hacen lo que quieren) Me debería haber esperado. Tampoco es tan importante porque me lo planteo para unos 3-5 años.

En el día a día... Me van comiendo comisiones y saltando SL pero a la larga, será mejor estar preparados para un cambio de tendencia, cuando se produzca. 

A lo mejor lleva razón MM y la cosa está en la "mística media movil" del SP... ¡cualquiera sabe...!


----------



## vmmp29 (23 May 2012)

Mulder esto parece un dia perfecto no?


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (23 May 2012)

Se acabó la fiesta, se pinchó la burbuja de Sacyr y Bankia.

Me juego el owned, pero creo que mañana será el Día del Guano Final.


----------



## muertoviviente (23 May 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> Si. Al ritmo que va esto, va siendo cosa de plantearse que nos vamos al 5000 en un pispas. Lo lamento porque meti hace poco en un fondo que replica el IBEX (estaba en 6800 mas o menos, aunque hacen lo que quieren) Me debería haber esperado. Tampoco es tan importante porque me lo planteo para unos 3-5 años.
> 
> En el día a día... Me van comiendo comisiones y saltando SL pero a la larga, será mejor estar preparados para un cambio de tendencia, cuando se produzca.
> 
> A lo mejor lleva razón MM y la cosa está en la "mística media movil" del SP... ¡cualquiera sabe...!



¿ como MM ? :


----------



## FranR (23 May 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> ¿Porqué?. Yo creo que podemos ver al SAN a 2 pavos y tampoco sería el apocalipsis ni lo de los mayas.
> 
> Por lo demás, en espera de la perroflautada, seguimos con nuestra tendencia predominante, es decir, oteando nuevos mínimos poco a poco.La zona 6700-6800 pasa a ser importante para un posible cambio de la misma.
> 
> Al final Mulder va a terminar teniendo razón y vamos a seguir así hasta Julio. Ya ha pasado 1 mes desde que lo dijo. Y de ser así, veremos los 5000 y poco. Sería su yalodecíayo del siglo, para enmarcarlo en su firma .



Lo podemos ver a 2 y seguiría el mundo girando, pero seguramente en ese momento pagaremos un 23% de IVA (es decir una bajada de su poder adquisitivo de un 5%). Los abuelos verán reducidas sus pensiones, dejando a gente indefensa en la cuasi-indigencia. Verá como su cesta de la compra ha subido un 20% y su sueldo ha bajado un 30%.

Nuestros chavales se conformarán con quedarse en una tierra arruinada para mantener y subir la "cotización de SAN"....

Personalmente creo que estamos en un punto crítico para España y ver la bolsa desplomarse un 15% adicional sería una señal clara de que vamos a sufrir "más de la cuenta". Mientras la casta observa impasible.

Como le he dicho, en el gráfico de mi blog esperaba una debacle para final de trimestre y todo lo que he comentado arriba pues que pasaría.

Muchos del foro lo estamos viendo venir, pero no por eso no dejas de sentir algo de ¿miedo? por la incertidumbre.


----------



## Durmiente (23 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ¿ como MM ? :



Perdón. Me confundí y me refería a tu "mística media movil" (Esta MMM)


----------



## Durmiente (23 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Lo podemos ver a 2 y seguiría el mundo girando, pero seguramente en ese momento pagaremos un 23% de IVA (es decir una bajada de su poder adquisitivo de un 5%). Los abuelos verán reducidas sus pensiones, dejando a gente indefensa en la cuasi-indigencia. Verá como su cesta de la compra ha subido un 20% y su sueldo ha bajado un 30%.
> 
> Nuestros chavales se conformarán con quedarse en una tierra arruinada para mantener y subir la "cotización de SAN"....
> 
> ...



Más que por la incertidumbre, el "miedo" premonitorio es porque, en caso de que suceda (SAN a 2) todo lo que dices... IVA, abuelos, sueldos, precios... todo eso que "anuncias" puede ir PERFECTAMENTE de la mano


----------



## Mr. Brightside (23 May 2012)

Guanazo impresionante.

Esto ya no se recupera en mucho tiempo. Brutal y desmedido todo, que asco de bolsa y de país.


----------



## FranR (23 May 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> Más que por la incertidumbre, el "miedo" premonitorio es porque, en caso de que suceda (SAN a 2) todo lo que dices... IVA, abuelos, sueldos, precios... todo eso que "anuncias" puede ir PERFECTAMENTE de la mano




Es un pack Hamijo.....

Doble suelo intradía en el SP....ienso:


----------



## Arminio_borrado (23 May 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> Si. Al ritmo que va esto, va siendo cosa de plantearse que nos vamos al 5000 en un pispas. Lo lamento porque meti hace poco en un fondo que replica el IBEX (estaba en 6800 mas o menos, aunque hacen lo que quieren) Me debería haber esperado. Tampoco es tan importante porque me lo planteo para unos 3-5 años.
> 
> En el día a día... Me van comiendo comisiones y saltando SL pero a la larga, será mejor estar preparados para un cambio de tendencia, cuando se produzca.
> 
> A lo mejor lleva razón MM y la cosa está en la "mística media movil" del SP... ¡cualquiera sabe...!



Al igual que comenté que estaba convencido de que los 6700 iban a caer sí o sí, ahora no me aventuraría a decir que veremos los 5000 y poco en un pispas. Yo personalmente no lo creo (o no lo quiero creer). Desde luego que si Mulder tuviera razón y esto tuviera continuación hasta Julio, tendría que ser así, pero a mi me parece mucho, la verdad.

Yo creo que salvo giro inesperado veremos los 5000 y algo en el futuro, pero no tan pronto.


----------



## Sr. Breve (23 May 2012)

el EUR/CNY perfora mínimos al igual que el SP500

parece fiable la rotura para varios días


----------



## FranR (23 May 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Al igual que comenté que estaba convencido de que los 6700 iban a caer sí o sí, ahora no me aventuraría a decir que veremos los 5000 y poco en un pispas. Yo personalmente no lo creo (o no lo quiero creer). Desde luego que si Mulder tuviera razón y esto tuviera continuación hasta Julio, tendría que ser así, pero a mi me parece mucho, la verdad.
> 
> Yo creo que *salvo giro inesperado* veremos los 5000 y algo en el futuro, pero no tan pronto.



Yo soy optimista, creo que hemos tocado el punto de giro o estamos muy muy cercano.

Mientras Sp no haga aguas del todo, en los niveles que se han comentado esta semana. OPTIMISMO


----------



## Sipanha (23 May 2012)

Largo en SP500 1299.65.

Alguien me pasa el número de Pandoro? ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 May 2012)

Hostias como panes.... :8:

Vaya _onvre_ había posteado una caida desde los 6513 de 60 puntos...pero no de 100 ::

edit: Un clásico de las mierdas: Largo en HANWA 0.94$ :cook:
Stop Lopfit en :XX: :XX: (ta puesto en 0.88$)


----------



## pecata minuta (23 May 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Largo en SP500 1299.65.
> 
> Alguien me pasa el número de Pandoro? ::



No se preocupe, Pandoro sabe donde encontrarle...


----------



## Mr. Brightside (23 May 2012)

En aproximadamente 2 meses el culibex se deja ya más de un *25%*.


----------



## FranR (23 May 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Largo en SP500 1299.65.
> 
> Alguien me pasa el número de Pandoro? ::



Ahora lo busco creo que terminaba en 5


----------



## bertok (23 May 2012)

burbujas dijo:


> bertok esto no es el sell-off que marcará el inicio de la subida de la colina?



Está en ello, creo que le queda unos 200 puntos de caida.

Es una "estimación". Hay que vigilar SP, Au y Ag.

La verdad es que apuesto por rebotón del SP en el entorno de 1286.

Vamos a esperar un poco más.


----------



## ApoloCreed (23 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Yo soy optimista, creo que hemos tocado el punto de giro o estamos muy muy cercano.
> 
> Mientras Sp no haga aguas del todo, en los niveles que se han comentado esta semana. OPTIMISMO



Es leer ese tipo de comentarios y echarse uno a temblar,ademas con la palabra OPTIMISMO en mayusculas.Hace un tiempo la gente se comia una caida semejante a esta y estaban todos temblando como flanes,ahora por algun motivo,hostia tras hostia cada dia,siempre hay alguien hablando de rebote...o me lo imagino yo? ::


----------



## bertok (23 May 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Al igual que comenté que estaba convencido de que los 6700 iban a caer sí o sí, ahora no me aventuraría a decir que veremos los 5000 y poco en un pispas. Yo personalmente no lo creo (o no lo quiero creer). Desde luego que si Mulder tuviera razón y esto tuviera continuación hasta Julio, tendría que ser así, pero a mi me parece mucho, la verdad.
> 
> Yo creo que salvo giro inesperado veremos los 5000 y algo en el futuro, pero no tan pronto.



El que espere los 5000 y poco se va a quedar con un palmo de narices.

Ya estamos cerca de el momento de cargar las alforjas y comenzar a subir la puta colina.


----------



## Durmiente (23 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Está en ello, creo que le queda unos 200 puntos de caida.
> 
> Es una "estimación". Hay que vigilar SP, Au y Ag.
> 
> ...



O sea, al ladito de la MMM (mística media móvil). No, si al final terminamos todos dándole la razón al gato....


----------



## Burbujilimo (23 May 2012)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Es leer ese tipo de comentarios y echarse uno a temblar,ademas con la palabra OPTIMISMO en mayusculas.Hace un tiempo la gente se comia una caida semejante a esta y estaban todos temblando como flanes,ahora por algun motivo,hostia tras hostia cada dia,siempre hay alguien hablando de rebote...o me lo imagino yo? ::



Pero fijese usted que cambio... el viernes en estos niveles el pánico bursatil estaba en boca de todos. La gente preguntando si sacaba sus ahorros de bankia, todo dios acojonado, las noticias con el "vamos a morir todos". Sube un poquillo, estamos como hace dos días pero hoy ya en la calle no se habla del vamos a morir todos...

Ahora toca otra bajadita... Así, dilatando poquito a poco que duele menos.

Y de guindos diciendo que el estado dará a bankia lo que necesite, y de momento calculan 9000 minolles (a sumar a lo ya dado). No pasa nada, aqui no pasa nada...


----------



## bertok (23 May 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> O sea, al ladito de la MMM (mística media móvil). No, si al final terminamos todos dándole la razón al gato....



Yo creo que el gato no las tira mal ..... pero es un tocahuevos en el hilo ::


----------



## bertok (23 May 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Pero fijese usted que cambio... el viernes en estos niveles el pánico bursatil estaba en boca de todos. La gente preguntando si sacaba sus ahorros de bankia, todo dios acojonado, las noticias con el "vamos a morir todos". Sube un poquillo, estamos como hace dos días pero hoy ya en la calle no se habla del vamos a morir todos...
> 
> Ahora toca otra bajadita... Así, dilatando poquito a poco que duele menos.
> 
> Y de guindos diciendo que el estado dará a bankia lo que necesite, y de momento calculan 9000 minolles (a sumar a lo ya dado). No pasa nada, aqui no pasa nada...



El Big Money se gana en situaciones como las actuales


----------



## ApoloCreed (23 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> El Big Money se gana en situaciones como las actuales



Tambien esta la opcion de palmar el "even bigger money",que no lo olvide nadie :fiufiu:


----------



## FranR (23 May 2012)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Es leer ese tipo de comentarios y echarse uno a temblar,ademas con la palabra OPTIMISMO en mayusculas.Hace un tiempo la gente se comia una caida semejante a esta y estaban todos temblando como flanes,ahora por algun motivo,hostia tras hostia cada dia,siempre hay alguien hablando de rebote...o me lo imagino yo? ::



Hombre Hamijo no es lo mismo que lo diga alguien que está en Bankia con el canje a 3,30 o alguien que hace trading a corto plazo.

Mire la vela de hace 3 días, tocó algo mas abajo, la de hoy da algo más de miedo porque el cierre si es en mínimos de hace mucho tiempo.

El rebote se habla aquí desde hace cuestión de un mes, que estamos metidos en un rango de 400 puntos (una vela MV mas o menos) y 200 en una semana, que después de una caída desde los 8600, es pecata minuta.

A mi realmente la caída de hoy no me preocupa en demasía, en parte porque esperaba un movimiento amplio, como dije a la apertura. 
Vivimos tiempos complicados, el Ibex es un chicharro y como tal debemos tratarlo.

Ahora si le digo, el día que vea al sp con movimientos porcentuales parecidos al Churribes, en ese momento si necesitaré un cargamento de pañales.


----------



## Samo (23 May 2012)

la educación y la sanidad no son sistémicos


----------



## FranR (23 May 2012)

Los americanos preparando la fiesta..."Cosas veredes, amigo Sancho que faran fablar las piedras"


----------



## Pepitoria (23 May 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> No se preocupe, Pandoro sabe donde encontrarle...


----------



## Pepitoria (23 May 2012)

Bueno pues con el cierre de hoy yo creo que algunas empresas aquí en este p*** país han dejado de serlo, por ejemplo, Gam, Sacyr,...Son meros zombies a la espera de pasta gacelera. Simplemente no hay ni que reparar en ellas.

Estamos en el punto más crítico del año, (no me refiero a España, ya se sabe donde nos encontramos). O los leoncios ponen una señal en sus pantallas o nos vamos al guano sin remisión.


----------



## The Hellion (23 May 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Bueno pues con el cierre de hoy yo creo que algunas empresas aquí en este p*** país han dejado de serlo, por ejemplo, Gam, Sacyr,...Son meros zombies a la espera de pasta gacelera. Simplemente no hay ni que reparar en ellas.
> 
> Estamos en el punto más crítico del año, (no me refiero a España, ya se sabe donde nos encontramos). O los leoncios ponen una señal en sus pantallas o nos vamos al guano sin remisión.



Galán acaba de cortarle la cabeza a Calvet en Gamesa. Va a pasar algo.

El nuevo CEO viene de Cie Automotive

El consejo de Gamesa destituye a su consejero delegado, Jorge Calvet - elEconomista.es


----------



## paulistano (23 May 2012)

Allá van los yankis....cómo nos marean....tan dificil es que el ibex peponee una semana entera hasta los 7.500??

Eso es mucho pedir?


----------



## Durmiente (23 May 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Allá van los yankis....cómo nos marean....tan dificil es que el ibex peponee una semana entera hasta los 7.500??
> 
> Eso es mucho pedir?



Me parece a mi que es mucho.... No se....


----------



## Sipanha (23 May 2012)

Mestaba yo aseando pa la visita de Mr Pandorum, pero he visto que podía subir el SL al punto de entrada...

Del barco de chanquete, no me moverán! (Cantese montado en bici y con cara de no llevar sillin). ::


----------



## Pepitoria (23 May 2012)

¿alguien recuerda la noticia que aquí querían hacer una FED europa , con su helicoptero y todo y que la estrenaba este Junio?

creo que había una Botina pilotando...


----------



## ApoloCreed (23 May 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Allá van los yankis....cómo nos marean....tan dificil es que el ibex peponee una semana entera hasta los 7.500??
> 
> Eso es mucho pedir?



De los 8600 a los 6400 en apenas un par de mesecitos,un 25% de nada...es para tirarse de los pelos ::


----------



## Pepitoria (23 May 2012)

El consejo de administración de Bankia se celebrará este viernes - elEconomista.es


----------



## Janus (23 May 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Hostias como panes.... :8:
> 
> Vaya _onvre_ había posteado una caida desde los 6513 de 60 puntos...pero no de 100 ::
> 
> ...



Yo he probado en Trina Solar. Stop ajustado obviously.


----------



## paulistano (23 May 2012)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> De los 8600 a los 6400 en apenas un par de mesecitos,un 25% de nada...es para tirarse de los pelos ::



Es que es lo que comenté semanas atrás....tienen que dejar algo para el segundo semestre:cook:


----------



## Janus (23 May 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Galán acaba de cortarle la cabeza a Calvet en Gamesa. Va a pasar algo.
> 
> El nuevo CEO viene de Cie Automotive
> 
> El consejo de Gamesa destituye a su consejero delegado, Jorge Calvet - elEconomista.es



Gamesa,
intuyo (hasta aquí leo) que el valor va a subir mucho y que la empresa va a tener un enorme cambio de estrategia. Hasta aquí digo ....

Muchos financieros desconfiaban del valor por su presidente. No descarto que el valor doble .... siempre y cuando el puto IBEX lo permita.

Ya no digo mas ............ que me meten en el talego.


----------



## Janus (23 May 2012)

FCC ha bajado más del 8%. Me sorprende que nadie lo diga en el hilo.

*Ya queda menos para los 7-8 euros que entiendo que es un precio justo* y razonable para una empresa tan endeudada y con tan poca frescura en la generación / diversificación del negocio (lo que ha hecho siempre ha sido en aquellos servicios que les siguen contratando sus clientes - ayuntamientos).


----------



## atman (23 May 2012)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Es leer ese tipo de comentarios y echarse uno a temblar,ademas con la palabra OPTIMISMO en mayusculas.Hace un tiempo la gente se comia una caida semejante a esta y estaban todos temblando como flanes,ahora por algun motivo,hostia tras hostia cada dia,siempre hay alguien hablando de rebote...o me lo imagino yo? ::



Ya, pero es que hay "álguienes" y "álguienes"


----------



## Janus (23 May 2012)

Como el mercado se deje, mañana me subo en Gamesa. En los próximos trimestres probablemente va a haber información sobre cambios de paradigma en la estrategia de la empresa. Huele a borrón y cuenta nueva.
Los inversores estaban muy descontentos con Calvet y poco menos que él era el problema y desde luego no le veían como parte de la solución.
No es descartable que los fondos americanos hayan pedido la cabeza del actual presidente en contraprestación a dejar de machar con cortos el valor. Si se diera un cierre masivo de cortos ............ sería un cohete que no para hasta 6 por lo menos. Vamos a ir viéndolo poco a poco.


----------



## bertok (23 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Como el mercado se deje, mañana me subo en Gamesa. En los próximos trimestres probablemente va a haber información sobre cambios de paradigma en la estrategia de la empresa. Huele a borrón y cuenta nueva.
> Los inversores estaban muy descontentos con Calvet y poco menos que él era el problema y desde luego no le veían como parte de la solución.
> No es descartable que los fondos americanos hayan pedido la cabeza del actual presidente en contraprestación a dejar de machar con cortos el valor. Si se diera un cierre masivo de cortos ............ sería un cohete que no para hasta 6 por lo menos. Vamos a ir viéndolo poco a poco.



Janus, es una apuesta a susto o muerte.

Su modelo de negocio actual es inviable, están muy lejos de sus competidores. O cambian mucho y con mucha suerte o caerán en el guano definitivo.

No merece la pena arriesgar en este valor teniendo la cotización de empresas sólidas a precio puta.


----------



## Janus (23 May 2012)

Telefónica ha bajado el 4,9% y no consigue superar el post-trauma del dividendo. Lo sorprendente es que a pesar de la caída, ha estado comprando autocartera insistentemente. Ni aún así ha parado el torrente vendedor. Están vendiendo a saco y sin pararse a mirar al de al lado. Como se pasen, lo mismo nos dejan un buen negocio en ciernes ....


----------



## Janus (23 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Janus, es una apuesta a susto o muerte.
> 
> Su modelo de negocio actual es inviable, están muy lejos de sus competidores. O cambian mucho y con mucha suerte o caerán en el guano definitivo.
> 
> No merece la pena arriesgar en este valor teniendo la cotización de empresas sólidas a precio puta.



Verás (hasta aquí puedo leer).


----------



## Durmiente (23 May 2012)

¿Qué pensais de Tecnicas Reunidas?


----------



## bertok (23 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Telefónica ha bajado el 4,9% y no consigue superar el post-trauma del dividendo. Lo sorprendente es que a pesar de la caída, ha estado comprando autocartera insistentemente. Ni aún así ha parado el torrente vendedor. Están vendiendo a saco y sin pararse a mirar al de al lado. Como se pasen, lo mismo nos dejan un buen negocio en ciernes ....



No lo dudes ::

Va a ser un excelente negocio.


----------



## bertok (23 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Verás (hasta aquí puedo leer).



Mándame un mail cabr..

¿Me vas a dejar sin plusvis?


----------



## Pepitoria (23 May 2012)

De Guindos: "Ni la creación de Bankia ni la salida a bolsa fueron adecuadas" - elEconomista.es


----------



## bertok (23 May 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> De Guindos: "Ni la creación de Bankia ni la salida a bolsa fueron adecuadas" - elEconomista.es



La caca por mucho para la adornes, seguirá oliendo a mierda.


----------



## atman (23 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Mándame un mail cabr..
> 
> ¿Me vas a dejar sin plusvis?



Pero que más necesita, hombre de Diooos...


----------



## nombre (23 May 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Galán acaba de cortarle la cabeza a Calvet en Gamesa. Va a pasar algo.
> 
> El nuevo CEO viene de Cie Automotive
> 
> El consejo de Gamesa destituye a su consejero delegado, Jorge Calvet - elEconomista.es




y hoy también ha habido noticia una filial sudamericana de iberdrola que esta siendo ofrecida a inversores locales. Si le sumamos la otra filial de hace una semana. y que todo ha pasado en cuanto tito floren ha dicho basta, y que se le ha muerto la mujer, me da que está orientando las dos empresas en la parrilla de salida de motoGP. Cuando el ibex se pare, me da que vamos a estar ante dos turborreactores. :baba:

Agrego: OJO noticias de hoy, caliente, caliente, pero para MAÑANA?

Olivas dimite como consejero de Iberdrola - CincoDías.com

Gobierno quiere empresas brasileas compren parte de Iberdrola en Neoenerga

Gamesa destituye a su presidente y consejero delegado, Jorge Calvet - elEconomista.es


----------



## bertok (23 May 2012)

atman dijo:


> Pero que más necesita, hombre de Diooos...



La info para valorarla ...


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (23 May 2012)

Se habla mucho de telefónica, yo la espero donde la espero, aún lejos de donde estamos. A corto, ha activado un doble techo en 10,04 y 10,03 con clavicular en 9,66 y debería irse a la zona de los 9,30 +- en las próximas sesiones. Tb se puede decir que ha activado un 2º impulso hacia los 9,15-9,20, todo esto en el corto plazo.
Entiendo que volveremos a ver mínimos por la mañana en el ibex, no para, es triste decirlo, pero estamos cagándola en el país..:abajo:


----------



## pecata minuta (23 May 2012)

Dos cositas:

- *bertok*, cuando hablamos de rebote más o menos inminente, para ascender la colina de las plusvalías... ¿de qué techo hablamos? ¿más o menos? ¿8000 del IBEX? ¿9000? ¿10000? ¿los místicos 17000?

- *janus*, ¿cómo ves Antena3? Entré hace unos días en 2,22 y me estoy aburriendo un poco, no sé si soltarlas.


----------



## ponzi (23 May 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Guanazo impresionante.
> 
> Esto ya no se recupera en mucho tiempo. Brutal y desmedido todo, que asco de bolsa y de país.



Yo con la bolsa estoy muy tranquilo. Cuando la bolsa te quita el sueño es una mala señal,seguramente haya que reemplantearse la estrategia. Ese fue mi planteamiento. Ahora mismo con un ibex a 6500 si ponemos un objetivo de 9500, estariamos hablando de una rentabilidad del 46,15% si optamos por ser muy conservadores es decir manejar un plazo temporal de 5 años obtendriamos una rentabilidad TAE del 7'8%.Ningun deposito da tanto.Por otro lado estos meses llegue a una conclusion y es que aunque se valorar empresas y analizar cuentas me cuesta horrores acertar con los suelos, asi que he optado por fijarme en que area es especialista cada uno del foro y tener paciencia hasta que aparezcan buenas oportunidades .No hay que olvidar nunca la 1 regla basica de cualquier inversor "Nunca pierdas dinero" al menos si puedes evitarlo o limitarlo. Es realmente dificil acabar el año en positivo con un roto del 20%-30%. Yo con los indices poquito a poquito estoy recuperando los boquetes que me dejaron ibe y san. Si no recuerdo mal eras auditor no? No te has planteado dedicar tiempo a analizar cuentas (tus analisis serian un valor añadido importante para el foro) .Esperemos que ademas vuelva pronto Votin.Si somos 3 es mas dificil cometer errores.


----------



## bertok (23 May 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Dos cositas:
> 
> - *bertok*, cuando hablamos de rebote más o menos inminente, para ascender la colina de las plusvalías... ¿de qué techo hablamos? ¿más o menos? ¿8000 del IBEX? ¿9000? ¿10000? ¿los místicos 17000?
> 
> - *janus*, ¿cómo ves Antena3? Entré hace unos días en 2,22 y me estoy aburriendo un poco, no sé si soltarlas.



En el rango de 7800 - 8800.


----------



## bertok (23 May 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo con la bolsa estoy muy tranquilo. Cuando la bolsa te quita el sueño es una mala señal,seguramente haya que reemplantearse la estrategia. Ese fue mi planteamiento. Ahora mismo con un ibex a 6500 si ponemos un objetivo de 9500, estariamos hablando de una rentabilidad del 46,15% si optamos por ser muy conservadores es decir manejar un plazo temporal de 5 años obtendriamos una rentabilidad TAE del 7'8%.Ningun deposito da tanto.Por otro lado estos meses llegue a una conclusion y es que aunque se valorar empresas y analizar cuentas me cuesta horrores acertar con los suelos, asi que he optado por fijarme en que area es especialista cada uno del foro y tener paciencia hasta que aparezcan buenas oportunidades .No hay que olvidar nunca la 1 regla basica de cualquier inversor "Nunca pierdas dinero" al menos si puedes evitarlo o limitarlo. Es realmente dificil acabar el año en positivo con un roto del 20%-30%. Yo con los indices poquito a poquito estoy recuperando los boquetes que me dejaron ibe y san. Si no recuerdo mal eras auditor no? No te has planteado dedicar tiempo a analizar cuentas (tus analisis serian un valor añadido importante para el foro) .Esperemos que ademas vuelva pronto Votin.Si somos 3 es mas dificil cometer errores.



Os necesitamos ::, los locos que nos movemos por rayitas y gráficas raras no tenemos la visión completa 8:


----------



## ponzi (23 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Os necesitamos ::, los locos que nos movemos por rayitas y gráficas raras no tenemos la visión completa 8:



Y nosotros a vosotros....para no perder hasta la camisa


----------



## nombre (23 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Os necesitamos ::, los locos que nos movemos por rayitas y gráficas raras no tenemos la visión completa 8:





ponzi dijo:


> Y nosotros a vosotros....para no perder hasta la camisa





Huy, huy, que de aqui surgen parejitas


----------



## bertok (23 May 2012)

nombre dijo:


> Huy, huy, que de aqui surgen parejitas



hoygausté, mis preferencias las tengo bien ajustadas 8:


----------



## Sipanha (23 May 2012)

nombre dijo:


> Huy, huy, que de aqui surgen parejitas


----------



## nombre (23 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> hoygausté, mis preferencias las tengo bien ajustadas 8:




:XX:

Asi me gusta, dejando las cosas claras y poniendo los cojones encima de la mesa :Aplauso:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Verás (hasta aquí puedo leer).



Y para que está la casa de campo...? 8:


----------



## Caronte el barquero (23 May 2012)

Off topic: Lo siento a veces hablan de ginebras, yo les pongo una película que ya anuncié en otro hilo.

Nos van a dar mas hóstias que en la película de GRUPO SALVAJE Un peliculón de Sam Peckinpah.

Que dan hoy a las 22:00h en Energy....( joder, igual puedo otra peli, los niños durmiendo)

Luego si eso miro a ver la reunión del eurogrupo.
__________________


----------



## Janus (23 May 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Dos cositas:
> 
> - *bertok*, cuando hablamos de rebote más o menos inminente, para ascender la colina de las plusvalías... ¿de qué techo hablamos? ¿más o menos? ¿8000 del IBEX? ¿9000? ¿10000? ¿los místicos 17000?
> 
> - *janus*, ¿cómo ves Antena3? Entré hace unos días en 2,22 y me estoy aburriendo un poco, no sé si soltarlas.



Antena 3TV por lo menos ha dejado de bajar lo cual no es poco. Lleva sin parar desde 5,4 si bien es cierto que ha habido un dividendo de 24 céntimos en ese descenso. El soporte en 3,2 (no 2,22!) es muy claro y así incluso se ve en las posiciones del L2. Por debajo de ahí, se recomiendo vender .... aunque fuera una "corrida - barrida". Por arriba tiene resistencia en 3,50. Si sube tendrás que decidir si vendes en 3,46 aprox o si quieres algo más. Sea cual sea el caso, es bueno poner el stop loss en el punto de entrada en cuanto se separe un poco por arriba.

Lo que no me gusta demasiado es que el IBEX puede que aún no esté en situación de subir. La resistencia en 6700 es formidable y el SP anda endeble. Creo que el SP debería irse algo más abajo para formar figura de vuelta.


----------



## Janus (23 May 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Y para que está la casa de campo...? 8:



Estoy en ello.


----------



## ponzi (23 May 2012)

nombre dijo:


> Huy, huy, que de aqui surgen parejitas



A un servidor no le quite las suecas, alemanas y españolas de generosas curvas. No me cambie mis preferencias que estoy muy feliz con ellas  Por un momento he recordado a a.landa


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 May 2012)

Esta tarde en la casa de campo, han abierto una nueva cafeteria donde se junta gente para hablar de cosas de informacion privilegiado o eso dicen. Miren a ver.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Venga ya FranR, si hace nada vimos un -6.66% satánico del SP y nos portamos como unos machotes!!:cook:


Samo dijo:


> la educación y la sanidad no son sistémicos



mandeeeeee??????????? Offtopic del mes!!!::



ApoloCreed dijo:


> De los 8600 a los 6400 en apenas un par de mesecitos,un 25% de nada...es para tirarse de los pelos ::



Lo que es para tirarse de los pelos es entrar a corto em 8568 y bajarse 1400 puntazos por encima de los niveles de ahhora....


Janus dijo:


> Yo he probado en Trina Solar. Stop ajustado obviously.



Amos al liooooooooooooo


----------



## Misterio (23 May 2012)

Los americanos han remontado 20 puntos así que algo se tiene que estar cociendo.


----------



## Pepitoria (23 May 2012)

Misterio dijo:


> Los americanos han remontado 20 puntos así que algo se tiene que estar cociendo.



Han compensado al final un día realmente malo. Había mucho peligro y han ganado tiempo.


----------



## Janus (23 May 2012)

Estos usanos son la leche. Han cambiado una vela muy bajista y amplia .... a una vela bajista que es buena en la estructura de los tres últimos días.

Ojo que la subida desde los 1302 está siendo de poco a poco y dando la sensación de tenerlo todo muy controladito. Recuerda a la manipulación día a día de comienzos de año.


----------



## Misterio (23 May 2012)

Habiendo reunión como esta habiendo a mi me parece que han filtrado algo, bueno ya se verá.


----------



## bertok (23 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Estos usanos son la leche. Han cambiado una vela muy bajista y amplia .... a una vela bajista que es buena en la estructura de los tres últimos días.
> 
> Ojo que la subida desde los 1302 está siendo de poco a poco y dando la sensación de tenerlo todo muy controladito. Recuerda a la manipulación día a día de comienzos de año.



Movimiento técnico justamente al contrario que ayer. Lo menean como se les pone de los huevos.

Sin embargo, SP un poco lejos de la linea de no retorno y el culibex abajo del todo ::


----------



## bertok (23 May 2012)

En IGMarkets el culibex subiendo menos que el resto de índices uropedos.


----------



## Janus (23 May 2012)

El SP todavía no a superado la media de 200 figuras en timeframe horarios. Lo digo porque aún tiene mucho trabajo por hacer y demostrar si es capaz de darse la vuelta. No vaya a ser que esto sea un trampa.


----------



## Defcon (23 May 2012)

Mañana vemos a los perroflautas de la eurozona, a china y al que vende los cupones en mi barrio y terminará en 1 mes y medio el SP en 1400 otra vez y todo dios olvidandose de Grecia porque crearán un "bono-salvador-de-la-patria-europea".

La misma historia de siempre... enfin


----------



## Silenciosa (23 May 2012)

Chinito, he venido aquí a decirte que en cuanto me forre me pienso hacer clienta tuya.

Hoy he probado un cacharro de esos de gama alta de los que vendes....joder, joder, joder....a mi no me gustaba demasiado conducir pero ahora....

Y eso que solo fue un rato pero era la sensación como la que tienes en un parque de atracciones de : quiero más,más...

Ahora entiendo a los ricos.


----------



## Sipanha (23 May 2012)

Cerrado largo en SP500 1299>1319.

Más tensión que en "Yo Claudio". ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 May 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Chinito, he venido aquí a decirte que en cuanto me forre me pienso hacer clienta tuya.
> 
> Hoy he probado un cacharro de esos de gama alta de los que vendes....joder, joder, joder....a mi no me gustaba demasiado conducir pero ahora....
> 
> ...



Ven ustedes señores, esta señorita ha venido aqui, sin que nadie le dijera nada, a transmitirnos una buena nueva sobre BMW. Yo todavia no he leido a nadie que haya venido con esa cantinela de audo, aude no se, un marca que se dice algo asi. 


Pero que modelo era? Le gusto el color? El color se puede cambiar. A mi me despidieron del concesionario, pero si se anima le ayudo lo que pueda.

CLACAAAAAAAA comprate un BMW guapo guapo que te la ligas fijo.:


----------



## Silenciosa (23 May 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Ven ustedes señores, esta señorita ha venido aqui, sin que nadie le dijera nada, a transmitirnos una buena nueva sobre BMW. Yo todavia no he leido a nadie que haya venido con esa cantinela de audo, aude no se, un marca que se dice algo asi.
> 
> 
> Pero que modelo era? Le gusto el color? El color se puede cambiar. A mi me despidieron del concesionario, pero si se anima le ayudo lo que pueda.
> ...



Te despidieron con lo buen comercial que eres??? no jorobes...

Era un Serie 7 ¿Existe?, de eso caros, caros caros.

Para ligarme a mi no hace falta buen coche, de hecho el dueño de este me parece un.....en fin.

Lo puse en un post de la guarde, a mi me pone la inteligencia, así que Claca ya me tiene ganada, lo que pasa que no puedo pervertir menores jaja.

Lo malo de este hilo es que casi todos ustedes me tienen ganada, incluidas Pecata y Ajetreo... :XX::XX:


----------



## MarketMaker (23 May 2012)

MarketMaker dijo:


> La pelea ahora mismo en S&P es importante, en cuanto al IBEX he visto movimientos "subterráneos" de algunas manos importantes.
> 
> Si mantenemos nivel actual y *atacamos los 1314,8, habrán acertado y aquí podremos deshacer posiciones (parciales), creando liquidez*, para miras más altas.
> 
> Vamos a darles duro.



21 mayo 


Señores, se está haciendo caja a costa de la gacelada. Las ganancias de estas ondas pueden traer un aumento del riesgo en largos, ojito con las protecciones, que podemos tener una escapatoria como la última. 


MIAUUUUUUU

Edito: Aumento del riesgo en largos = aumentar apuestas al alza, apoyándose en "quemar" las plusvis por encima de objetivo.


----------



## bertok (23 May 2012)

MarketMaker dijo:


> 21 mayo
> 
> 
> Señores, se está haciendo caja a costa de la gacelada. Las ganancias de estas ondas pueden traer un aumento del riesgo en largos, ojito con las protecciones, que podemos tener una escapatoria como la última.
> ...



Macho, cada vez se entienden menos tus mensajes ::

¿pa'rriba o pa'bajo, coño, que hay mucho lucker?


----------



## Janus (23 May 2012)

MarketMaker dijo:


> 21 mayo
> 
> 
> Señores, se está haciendo caja a costa de la gacelada. Las ganancias de estas ondas pueden traer un aumento del riesgo en largos, ojito con las protecciones, que podemos tener una escapatoria como la última.
> ...



Donde ves el objetivo?


----------



## bertok (23 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Donde ves el objetivo?



Macho, tienes un correo pendiente de responder.


----------



## MarketMaker (23 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Macho, cada vez se entienden menos tus mensajes ::
> 
> ¿pa'rriba o pa'bajo, coño, que hay mucho lucker?



Por eso he editado macho.


----------



## MarketMaker (23 May 2012)

MarketMaker dijo:


> En 1292 entraron a sujetar la cotización, y se intuye la entrada de liquidez desde distintos frentes.
> 
> A esta hora de la tarde futuros muy fuertes,
> Posiciones a mantener: (Primera semana del 2012) entorno 1273-1282.
> ...



Del 21 de mayo también Sr. Janus


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 May 2012)

Pues yo le he entendido perfectamente... o

Bertok, pásate por la casa de campo y así te enteras... (lo de los minolles de naves intergalácticas, se va a avé un follón...)

Saludos...


----------



## MarketMaker (23 May 2012)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Del 21 de mayo también Sr. Janus




Se podía haber intentado ayer mismo, pero demasiada gente para este nivel. Si suben que lo hagan a partir de 1342


----------



## ponzi (23 May 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fthdcuNtINA&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Janus (23 May 2012)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Del 21 de mayo también Sr. Janus



Ya lo tenía pero por su mensaje en suajili no tenía claro si había cambiado de opinión.

Long life to the rally. Y las solares también ....


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 May 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Te despidieron con lo buen comercial que eres??? no jorobes...
> 
> Era un Serie 7 ¿Existe?, de eso caros, caros caros.
> 
> ...



Diferencias con el dueño, nada traumatico, ahora planeo mi venganza comprandome la BMW entera, nada de concesionarios ni la filial española, no, la BMW entera, se va a cagar. :XX::XX:

Un serie 7 ienso:, no esperaba menos de una señorita ejecutiva como usted. Una verdadera maravilla. A poco que este equipado es caro, si bastante caro. Yo creo que a usted le va un z4 con un pañuelo a lo Grace Kelly, con el buen gusto que denota supongo que el pañuelo ya lo tendra, ahora solo le falta el coche.







Y si esta es otra de mis tecnicas que servian para vender coches. Era un fiera. A veces alargaba la frase con un, y solo tiene dos asientos, uno para usted y otro para su joven amante :


----------



## ponzi (23 May 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Ven ustedes señores, esta señorita ha venido aqui, sin que nadie le dijera nada, a transmitirnos una buena nueva sobre BMW. Yo todavia no he leido a nadie que haya venido con esa cantinela de audo, aude no se, un marca que se dice algo asi.
> 
> 
> Pero que modelo era? Le gusto el color? El color se puede cambiar. A mi me despidieron del concesionario, pero si se anima le ayudo lo que pueda.
> ...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fthdcuNtINA&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Estos de bmw ¿nos leen? Jajaja un anuncio para todas las gacelas


----------



## Janus (23 May 2012)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Se podía haber intentado ayer mismo, pero demasiada gente para este nivel. Si suben que lo hagan a partir de 1342



Ayer lo pararon unos pipos más abajo y lo bajaron más de 30 pipos para expulsar a muchos largos.


----------



## bertok (23 May 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Pues yo le he entendido perfectamente... o
> 
> Bertok, pásate por la casa de campo y así te enteras... (lo de los minolles de naves intergalácticas, se va a avé un follón...)
> 
> Saludos...



¿en qué hilo tío?


----------



## Pepitoria (23 May 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Diferencias con el dueño, nada traumatico, ahora planeo mi venganza comprandome la BMW entera, nada de concesionarios ni la filial española, no, la BMW entera, se va a cagar. :XX::XX:
> 
> Un serie 7 ienso:, no esperaba menos de una señorita ejecutiva como usted. Una verdadera maravilla. A poco que este equipado es caro, si bastante caro. Yo creo que a usted le va un z4 con un pañuelo a lo Grace Kelly, con el buen gusto que denota supongo que el pañuelo ya lo tendra, ahora solo le falta el coche.
> 
> ...



Con ese coche vas hecho un jefe...pero para equivalentes lonchafinista y adecuada a la situación del país un fiat 500 con techo descapotable va de lujo 







Austeridad italianaaaa, italianaaaa


----------



## aitor33 (23 May 2012)

Vaya jornada no apta para cardiacos ni para algunos que mantenenmos posiciones en el culibex, pero optimistamente mañana esperemos que pandoro se aleje y nos deje disfrutar de lo invertido


----------



## bertok (23 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> ¿en qué hilo tío?



Me he leido los hilos y no encuentro nada. Termino antes hablando con Janus 8:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Macho, cada vez se entienden menos tus mensajes ::
> 
> ¿pa'rriba o pa'bajo, coño, que hay mucho lucker?



:Aplauso::Aplauso: :XX: :XX:


bertok dijo:


> Me he leido los hilos y no encuentro nada. Termino antes hablando con Janus 8:



Hay tres hilos míticos wannabes:


El de la resaca del chinazo
El del borne
El hilo del pollo

En uno de esos está....


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Me he leido los hilos y no encuentro nada. Termino antes hablando con Janus 8:



Espera que el pirata acabe de correr y te ayuda...

EDITO: Ups ya esta aqui... :XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 May 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Espera que el pirata acabe de correr y te ayuda...
> 
> EDITO: Ups ya esta aqui... :XX:



Mire, deje ya de trolear el hilo.....


:XX: :XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## gamba (23 May 2012)

Facebook pensando en moverse del NASDAQ al NYSE a la semana de empezar a cotizar, y ya hay gente amenazando con demandarles. Las burbujas ya no son lo que eran.


----------



## ponzi (23 May 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=86cKZNwlLPY&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Menudas joyitas suelta al que le sepa escuchar con atencion. Anticipa lo que pasaria en argentina sin gas licuado ,comenta de refilon los margenes brutos de repsol y por ultimo confirma a viva voz lo que se intuia (el peak oil es una realidad desde hace años) los grandes productores tienen los campos en fase de declino. Esta será mi primera compra en meses. A los accionistas veteranos ¿Sabeis cuando paga los dividendos?


----------



## R3v3nANT (23 May 2012)

Guybrush, ¿cómo acabó su aventura en BKT?


----------



## Sr. Breve (24 May 2012)

recuperación de 20 en SP500 con EUR/CNY cerrado cerca de mínimos y por debajo del 8... jornada parecida a la de ayer, me da que van a repetir el rojo como color habitual mañana

¿anda usted por ahí, señor burbubolsa?


----------



## Janus (24 May 2012)

gamba dijo:


> Facebook pensando en moverse del NASDAQ al NYSE a la semana de empezar a cotizar, y ya hay gente amenazando con demandarles. Las burbujas ya no son lo que eran.



Facebook lo tirarán hacia arriba con mucha probabilidad. Han organizado dos palos. El primero atrapando gente en la IPO y la segunda será subiendo el valor para llenar el horno y poner lo bajar cuando el negocio se demuestre que no merece tales valoraciones.


----------



## Janus (24 May 2012)

Piensan que la vela de 1,2M de títulos en Gamesa ayer a las 16:00 fue una casualidad?.
Esta mañana postee que veía interesante este título con motivo de ese volumen y esa vela. Evidentemente no conocía sobre la noticia que hoy han publicado tras el cierre .... pero es evidente que algún listo se posicionó.


----------



## atlanterra (24 May 2012)

Merkel sigue a su rollo. Para que va a cambiar el status quo que le permite financiarse al 0%.

Las bolsas parece que vienen con ganas de rebotar, pero ciertamente, el entorno no es para nada favorable. El Euro se va por la alcantarilla.


----------



## atlanterra (24 May 2012)

Janus, la vela de 340.000 Gamesas eres tu piratón, que ya te estas posicionando! jejeje


----------



## Janus (24 May 2012)

atlanterra dijo:


> Merkel sigue a su rollo. Para que va a cambiar el status quo que le permite financiarse al 0%.
> 
> Las bolsas parece que vienen con ganas de rebotar, pero ciertamente, el entorno no es para nada favorable. El Euro se va por la alcantarilla.



El euro se está debilitando muy fuerte y se ha pulido (por confirmar por si es una trampa) y puede ser:
-Porque hay un fly to quality que es, ha sido y será el dolar ... por mucho que lo cuestionemos.
-Porque el mercado descuenta que la UE va a abrirse de patas.

Aquí nada es casual.

Lo que sí parece claro es que las commodities comenzaron a dispararse hace algún año por los QE y ya no lo esperan. El fortalecimiento del dolar está reventando a todas las empresas cíclicas relacionadas con las materias primas.


----------



## atlanterra (24 May 2012)

ponzi, muy interesante el vídeo del Presidente de Repsol. Muchas gracias.


----------



## VLADELUI (24 May 2012)

Buenas madrugadas.

Examen superado con éxito, a falta de nota oficial. Mañana toca uno de Seguridad Industrial y para ese no me tomo Gin Tonic que me falta repasarme las instalacione de combustibkes gaseosos. 

Hoy he perdido pasta, porca miseria. Por cierto dónde está Burbulost?

Saludos y plusvalías.


----------



## Adriangtir (24 May 2012)

VLADELUI dijo:


> Buenas madrugadas.
> 
> Examen superado con éxito, a falta de nota oficial. Mañana toca uno de Seguridad Industrial y para ese no me tomo Gin Tonic que me falta repasarme las instalacione de combustibkes gaseosos.
> 
> ...



Norawena por el examen y espero que la visita de Pandoro fuese bien...


----------



## atlanterra (24 May 2012)

No se si servirá de algo, pero por intentarlo que no quede.

¿Hay en este ilustre foro alguien que haya hecho el examen de homologación de ingeniero para supervisión de obras de líneas/subestaciones para REE?

Me han puesto el examen a 17 días vista y mi empresa quiere que me empolle los 600 papelotes en mis "ratos libres".


----------



## Janus (24 May 2012)

atlanterra dijo:


> No se si servirá de algo, pero por intentarlo que no quede.
> 
> ¿Hay en este ilustre foro alguien que haya hecho el examen de homologación de ingeniero para supervisión de obras de líneas/subestaciones para REE?
> 
> Me han puesto el examen a 17 días vista y mi empresa quiere que me empolle los 600 papelotes en mis "ratos libres".



600 papelotes!. Ya estás tardando :´(


----------



## atlanterra (24 May 2012)

::::::

Como no apruebe a mi jefe se le va a quedar esta cara: ::::::


----------



## ponzi (24 May 2012)

atlanterra dijo:


> ponzi, muy interesante el vídeo del Presidente de Repsol. Muchas gracias.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0laSfOzFnBI&feature=youtube_gdata_player

He encontrado el video completo


----------



## Janus (24 May 2012)

Facebook, ¿al servicio de todos o al de unos pocos? | Let's Emerge

Respecto a Telefónica: Alierta: la recuperación llegará antes de lo previsto y será "relativamente rápida" - elEconomista.es

Mensaje para Cesar Alierta: ..... no antes de que estés cotizando a 6 euros. So listo.


----------



## Fran200 (24 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Piensan que la vela de 1,2M de títulos en Gamesa ayer a las 16:00 fue una casualidad?.
> Esta mañana postee que veía interesante este título con motivo de ese volumen y esa vela. Evidentemente no conocía sobre la noticia que hoy han publicado tras el cierre .... pero es evidente que algún listo se posicionó.



ienso:ienso: 

No le perderé ojo, a ver hasta que punto la posición tomada fue buena. :


----------



## nombre (24 May 2012)

Buenos dias hamijos de la pradera 


Aqui uno nerviozo con las gamesitas 8:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 May 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Guybrush, ¿cómo acabó su aventura en BKT?



Se acuerda el día que abrió en 3,18, bajó a 3,02 y cerró en 3,46?
Pues ahí me trolearon barriéndome el SP. Pa pipas....

Ahora le está costando dios y ayuda superar 3,05... :S


----------



## Lem (24 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> FCC ha bajado más del 8%. Me sorprende que nadie lo diga en el hilo.
> 
> *Ya queda menos para los 7-8 euros que entiendo que es un precio justo* y razonable para una empresa tan endeudada y con tan poca frescura en la generación / diversificación del negocio (lo que ha hecho siempre ha sido en aquellos servicios que les siguen contratando sus clientes - ayuntamientos).



la última vez que le tiré unos cortos (la semana pasada) al día siguiente abrió con un 7% de subida, y siguió subiendo. ::


----------



## Lem (24 May 2012)

¿de verdad véis una subida sostenida del IBEX a corto plazo? si está el país hecho unos zorros y va a estar peor... yo no veo las expectativas necesarias. claro que soy nuevo en esto...

edit: ya soy "Himbersor"!


----------



## muertoviviente (24 May 2012)

a los guanos dias 



grafico del sp500 en diario , gacelas vendiendo y leoncios acumulando poco a poco .

¿ al final se apoyaran en la MM200? pues el tema MM200 viene del misticismo , concretamente estuve pensando en que era lo unico clarro que tenia y era que tanto MM y fran200 son gacelones cosmicos , pense y pense al final me di cuenta que si quito fran y sumo MM y 200 pues eso 

hay que ir pensando en posicionarse sin obsesionarse con comprar en el punto justo del giro :Baile:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> a los guanos dias
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:8: e bisto la luz.

:XX::XX: Peruano eres jrande, muy jrande.

PS:Buenos dias.


----------



## pollastre (24 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ¿ al final se apoyaran en la MM200? pues el tema MM200 viene del misticismo , concretamente estuve pensando en que era lo unico clarro que tenia y era que tanto MM y fran200 son gacelones cosmicos , pense y pense al final me di cuenta que si quito fran y sumo MM y 200 pues eso




Ya me habían recomendado últimamente que le sacase de mi lista de ignores... que se había Ud. elevado místicamente por encima de sus anteriores trastadas... que era Ud. un gato culero-colero completamente nuevo, nada que ver con el anterior.... 

En fin, ayer les hice caso, y veo que no mentían 


pd: Pórtese bien, eh.... que no se le suba a la cabeza el indulto ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 May 2012)

[YOUTUBE]876hZlIitBg[/YOUTUBE]

Sin acrituh y tal....


No olvien activar los subtítulos ::


----------



## Lem (24 May 2012)

*SYV* +7.8% en preapertura...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 May 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sin acrituh y tal....
> 
> 
> No olvien activar los subtítulos ::



:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX: yo hoy no posteo mas, no puedo mejorar esto con nada, hasta mañana señores. 

QUE JRANDE PIRATA.


----------



## FranR (24 May 2012)

guybrush_threepwood dijo:


> sin acrituh y tal....
> 
> 
> No olvien activar los subtítulos ::



ayyyy omaaaaaaaa 

Este tío ta mu loco :XX:


----------



## Maravedi (24 May 2012)

Lem dijo:


> *SYV* +7.8% en preapertura...



Donde se puede ver el pre market ?


----------



## muertoviviente (24 May 2012)

mi vision del mercado es que tendremos pullbacks , a la clavicular del sp500 1370 , al soporte del sector bancos eurostoxx 87 aprox y al soporte perdido en el eurodolar 1,3070


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> ayyyy omaaaaaaaa
> 
> Este tío ta mu loco :XX:
> 
> Pirata ya se su edad.....:fiufiu:



cuente cuente que a mi a veces se me olvida....::


----------



## pollastre (24 May 2012)

Esto es demasiê per le body :XX::XX:

Y a estas horas de la mañana jojojojo ::::::

"GAM 0,1 0,002 0,456 LOL" jajajajajaaaa !!!!!

Y dentro música de suspense cuando dice que quiere los códigos, no sé cómo coño lo has hecho, pero eres un puto artista :XX::XX:





Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]GBJkxEMbyXY[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Sin acrituh y tal....
> 
> ...


----------



## FranR (24 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> mi vision del mercado es que tendremos pullbacks , a la clavicular del sp500 *1370 *, al soporte del sector bancos eurostoxx 87 aprox y al soporte perdido en el eurodolar 1,3070



Anda lo que dijo el gacelón cosmico...se ha subido al carro.::


----------



## muertoviviente (24 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Anda lo que dijo el gacelón cosmico...se ha subido al carro.::





La clavicular pasa por donde pasa , mas exactamente 1373


----------



## muertoviviente (24 May 2012)

largo SAN 4,51 paluego es tarde stop en 3,14


----------



## FranR (24 May 2012)

Fran200 dijo:


> ienso:ienso:
> 
> No le perderé ojo, a ver hasta que punto la posición tomada fue buena. :



Que estás tramando cobalde!!!


----------



## Mulder (24 May 2012)

A los buenos días!



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sin acrituh y tal....
> 
> No olvien activar los subtítulos ::



Pero hombre, no lo posteee a estas horas de la mañana que algunos estamos ingieriendo los líquidos del desayunos y dejamos nuestros monitores hechos una pena...::

...impagable! :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Fraction (24 May 2012)

Adioooooooooooooossss


----------



## Lem (24 May 2012)

Maravedi dijo:


> Donde se puede ver el pre market ?



aquí, pero ya está cerrado. lo podrás ver mañana otra vez


----------



## Claca (24 May 2012)

Este hilo es la mejor forma de despertarse, qué descojone :XX:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (24 May 2012)

Yo me se de uno que en cuanto vea 3 o 4 dias seguidos los certificados de Tonuel y cobre una pasta por la venta de una de sus casas se va a ir a la casa de campo, se va a leer a maese pollastre y se va a poner mas largo que ancho hasta los 17.000 

¿ voy bien encaminado maese Pollastre ? ienso:

¿ como va su adolescente de largo plazo de hasta 3 minutos ? 

No me quiero leer su " libro " para que no me caiga la baba antes de tener efectivo para agarrarme a los tobillos del botas y dejarme llevar ::


----------



## FranR (24 May 2012)

Ha rebotado en el nivel inferior que tenía para hoy: error 2.2 puntos.

Si vuelve cuidado que puede haber guanazo importante.


----------



## Lem (24 May 2012)

otro día de guano al parecer, el *EURUSD* comienza a despeñarse.


----------



## pollastre (24 May 2012)

Cierto, tiene que entrar en el hilo titulado "Info secreta que sólo yo y los elfos conocemos". 

Una vez dentro, seleccione la empresa para la que quiere conocer sus movimientos corporativos en los próximos 5 años.

Cuando le aparezca una ventana un poco extraña con un logo así como azulito y blanquito que pone "VISA / MC", Ud. no se preocupe y siga las instrucciones, que está todo correcto y no pasa nada :XX::XX:

Inmediatamente después de que cumplimente ese sencillo formulario, recibirá Ud. por mensajero secreto la información comprad... esteeeee... solicitada. :XX:



zuloman dijo:


> Yo me se de uno que en cuanto vea 3 o 4 dias seguidos los certificados de Tonuel y cobre una pasta por la venta de una de sus casas se va a ir a la casa de campo, se va a leer a maese pollastre y se va a poner mas largo que ancho hasta los 17.000
> 
> ¿ voy bien encaminado maese Pollastre ? ienso:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (24 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Ha rebotado en el nivel inferior que tenía para hoy: error 2.2 puntos.
> 
> Si vuelve cuidado que puede haber guanazo importante.



eins???????????????

¿usted por aqui ? ¿ le han cambiado a la division de cortos ? ::

Pensaba que se iba a tomar un año sabatico pero ya veo que eso de la movilidad en la empresa ha llegado a la suya 

PD : Ahi vamos a testear esos minmos again :bla:


----------



## tatur (24 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> largo SAN 4,51 paluego es tarde stop en 3,14



::::::


----------



## FranR (24 May 2012)

zuloman dijo:


> eins???????????????
> 
> ¿usted por aqui ? ¿ le han cambiado a la division de cortos ? ::
> 
> ...



Se equivoca, no soy Fran (el bueno). :no:


----------



## Janus (24 May 2012)

Gamesa, los 1,70 llegados el caso serían la clave para posicionarse al alza. De momento, wait and see vigilando volumen.


----------



## muertoviviente (24 May 2012)

tatur dijo:


> ::::::



si no vendo no pierdo , ademas luego puedo decir aquello de a mi no me afecta porque compre antes :rolleye:


----------



## tonuel (24 May 2012)

Veo cincomiles a la vuelta de la esquina...!!!

Parece que el dolor y el sufrimiento todavía no son suficientes... :baba:


Saludos :baba:


----------



## tatur (24 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> si no vendo no pierdo , ademas luego puedo decir aquello de a mi no me afecta porque compre antes :rolleye:



No se ofenda yo he entrado a 4,45 , y lo he puesto mas pensando en mi.

Respecto al stop yo no puedo asumir tanto dolor por lo que le he puesto a 4.30, por lo que ya saben en cuanto los toque compren que saldra disparado (la historia de mi vida)


----------



## zuloman_borrado (24 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Se equivoca, no soy Fran (el bueno). :no:



Ups , aqui como con el pocero bueno y el malo 

Por cierto de el bueno dije en su dia que no acababa bien y parece que el tiempo me dara la razon :: ( me refiero al ladrillero no al leoncio )

Pollastre ¿ hemos cambiado el sistema de pago ? venga haga publico en el foro que usted me proporcionaba informacion bursatil a 10 años vista a cambio de mis predicciones de TT a corto plazo , los viejos foreros ya saben que usted y yo somos un multinick esquizofrenico, bipolar y sumamente paranoico 

De todas formas he de decirle que ni su niña ni mi TT ocupan el primer puesto en el ranking de aciertos, somos ampliamente superados por el sentimiento contrario del doctor Mulder :XX::XX::XX: ( sin acritud doctor , que hoy me he levantado muy "Simpatico" )


----------



## atman (24 May 2012)

> Atención a la partida de nuevos pedidos que baja de 44,9 a 43,6, 11 meses en contracción. No hay peleas por las exportaciones alemanas.,..



Lo dije ayer: Quieren el lerdo a 1,10. Ya le buscarán la vuelta. Y no, no creo que vaya a ser tan complicado.


----------



## Sr. Breve (24 May 2012)

nada, si el EUR/CNY sigue por debajo del 8, los índices, como mucho, barren posiciones cortas y luego caen


----------



## burbublase (24 May 2012)

Bien, parece que ahora ya puedo escribir en el foro (lo quise hacer hace un par de dias, pero eso de registrarse dura un poco)

Para empezar suave ... acabo de ver dos digitos (99) de diferencia entre el DAX y el IBEX :O

Telekom a 8,69 y esta a punto de repartir 0,7 de dividendo, quedandose despues en .... el minimo desde el .... seria mas o menos 1.99x, o sea que cuidadito que vamos que nos vamos por el barranquillo. Creo que las consecuencias de esto en el IBEX pueden ser bastante graciosas 

Les leo desde hace bastante tiempo, ya ire poniendo alguna que otra impresion de vez en cuando.

Por cierto el MM al final va a ser que si.


----------



## pollastre (24 May 2012)

Hay mucha pólvora en las bajadas, que diría Fran200.

Y los HFTs están retirándose (backoff) en las mismas... cuando ni "ellos" toman contraparte, mal asunto, hay que empezar a levantar las orejas.

Vamos, que un tercer ataque al 6220 sería para empezar a :cook:

Y una perforación seria ya sería para :cook::cook::cook:


----------



## atman (24 May 2012)

burbublase dijo:


> Bien, parece que ahora ya puedo escribir en el foro (lo quise hacer hace un par de dias, pero eso de registrarse dura un poco)
> 
> Para empezar suave ... acabo de ver dos digitos (99) de diferencia entre el DAX y el IBEX :O
> 
> ...



Pues sea usted bienvenido!!! Salud y plusvalías panameñas!


----------



## nombre (24 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> largo SAN 4,51 paluego es tarde stop en 3,14




::

Mire que si salta y se vuelve al alza un 20% intradiario como en primavera 2010 :8: ::



PD: si, lo se, soy el optimismo personificado


----------



## Adriangtir (24 May 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Hay mucha pólvora en las bajadas, que diría Fran200.
> 
> Y los HFTs están retirándose (backoff) en las mismas... cuando ni "ellos" toman contraparte, mal asunto, hay que empezar a levantar las orejas.
> 
> ...



Caballero hoy podré seguir sus instrucciones de manera ávida, que tengo el día "despejado".

Si se anima...


----------



## tonuel (24 May 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Vamos, que un tercer ataque al 6220 sería para empezar a :cook:
> 
> Y una perforación seria ya sería para :cook::cook::cook:




:no: :no: :no:

sería para montar una buena mascletà... ) ) )

Saludos :baba:


----------



## Claca (24 May 2012)

Hablando de bolsa, ya tenemos al BUND peponeando de lo lindo y el mercado en modo susto tal y comenté aquí:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...012-2a-parte-honor-de-mm-235.html#post6399160

Ahora bien, tengo poderosas razones para pensar que antes de pasar los 145 figura el bono alemán puede dar sorpresas desde el lado bajista. Normalmente no soy partidario de buscar patrones en el corto plazo para plantear entradas tranquilas o con recorrido, pero en esta ocasión sí veo muy probable que una formación en horario pueda desencadenar una reacción más y que interesante en porcentaje y, tal vez, en tiempo.

Pienso que antes, por eso, se verán esos 144,65, con las bolsas agitadas. Atentos, pues, a una posible figura de giro que se forme una vez superado ese nivel y hasta, más o menos, los 145 comentados. 

Estamos contemplando una posibilidad que va en contra de la tendencia dominante en estos momentos, eso sí, de modo que hasta que no se produzca (si es que lo hace), cuidado ;-)


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (24 May 2012)

Guanisimos dias.

De ppcc en http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/255827-viii-394.html



> Nos toca defender las cotas conquistadas. Prepárense para aguantar la flor-de-un-día inmobiliaria *ahora que vuelve el dinero a la Bolsa*.



Me quedé asín ::

Yo tadavía estoy esperando el MFBH (El mayor festín bursatil de la historia) ¿empezará ahora? bueno, hoy no..mañana.


----------



## pollastre (24 May 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Caballero hoy podré seguir sus instrucciones de manera ávida, que tengo el día "despejado".
> 
> Si se anima...




Como dirían en Aterriza como Puedas: "Elegí un mal día para dejar de fumar" ::

Ya ve que hoy parece que talacossa calentitta. Veremos a ver si los mini-leoncios medianos se calman un poco y podemos cantar algo... a ser posible que no nos cueste el dinero, sino que nos lo dé ::


----------



## VLADELUI (24 May 2012)

YIUJJUUUUUUU

Increíble en estos días. Me han pagado una parte de una deuda lonjeva.

Bueno, cargadores más llenos aún. 30% BBVA (perdiendo 1 €) y 70 % liquidez absoluta. Largo cuando el teniente Bertok dé la señal. (TEF au si eu te pego au au si eu te pego, bancos no quiero más, pero IBE, GAS también me hacen gracia).

Bueno esto ya después del rescate de España, claro.

[YOUTUBE]BB_SzPsomRU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 May 2012)

Luego vuelvo a colgar el video Bourne, lo había subido a una cuenta youtube digamos que, errrrrrrr equivocada

Gracias FranR


----------



## VLADELUI (24 May 2012)

Una pregunta.

Las dos veces que el euro bajó con fuerza respecto al dólar, también bajaba el petróleo. ¿tiene relación?. A mi me da que eto está manipulado.

Alguién me dijo hace tiempo que de las crisis se sale con guerras, pues Alemania ya va ganando esta guerra subterránea, parece que sea el enemigo. Al final quedaremos flaquitos, flaquitos y sin fuelsas para haser un Fuuuu.....

Porca miseria.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (24 May 2012)

Telefónica cerquita del objetivo del doble techo en 10,05-10,06 con objetivo en 9,30 que comentamos ayer. Ahora tiene un 2º impulso a 9,20-9,15.


----------



## muertoviviente (24 May 2012)

vamos parriba carajo :Baile:

no desespereis gacelillas MV suele acertar


----------



## Adriangtir (24 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> vamos parriba carajo :Baile:
> 
> no desespereis gacelillas MV suele acertar



Pero no tocaríamos los 6260??


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (24 May 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Guanisimos dias.
> 
> De ppcc en http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/255827-viii-394.html
> 
> ...



¿Cuando dices que vuelve el dinero a la bolsa te refieres al Ibex-35? 

¿Cuándo vuelve el dinero a la bolsa?

Es que de momento, parece como que dinero en el Ibex poco.


----------



## Sipanha (24 May 2012)

Saludos.

Si el SPX500 bajára, se paráse sobre los 1298-1290 y rebotára sería una buena señal para el canal alcista que parece que se está formando... voy cogiendo palomitas.


----------



## nombre (24 May 2012)

VLADELUI dijo:


> Una pregunta.
> 
> Las dos veces que el euro bajó con fuerza respecto al dólar, también bajaba el petróleo. ¿tiene relación?. A mi me da que eto está manipulado.
> 
> ...




Acaso lo dudaba? hace tiempo me mosqueba el porque de las marcas de coches se lanzaban todas a sacar sus vehiculos invendibles electricos, ayer reconfirme la teoria con la noticia de nissan de producción de su nueva furgo electrica para el pueblo.

Blanco y en botella, ahora no son rentables pero en un futuro inmediato a mucha gente no le va a importar que no pasen de 200km y se venderán. no como churros, pero si harán su cuota de marcado.

No se si le van a meter un pepino por el culo a Ahmadinellah o que, pero vuelva unas paginas mas atrás y vea el video que colgó Ponzi. Brufau habla alto y claro confirmando punto por punto todo lo que he escrito. :cook:


----------



## muertoviviente (24 May 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Pero no tocaríamos los 6260??



una cosa es tradear y otra subirse a un movimiento en tendencia , rally o reboton donde no hay que intentar clavar el punto de giro


----------



## Adriangtir (24 May 2012)

Perdón, me olvidaba de su margen de +-100 puntos "de na"


----------



## nombre (24 May 2012)

toma 250.000 acciones de gamesa en un tick... 8:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 May 2012)

Ahora molaría hostión hasta los 6300 para completar el objetivo de la ruptura del triángulo de continuación (sería un segundo basjita desde el fibo 62$) 

os leo luego!


----------



## muertoviviente (24 May 2012)

nombre dijo:


> toma 250.000 acciones de gamesa en un tick... 8:



chicharros ni con un palo , ahora si a los chicharreros les puede el vicio mejor ahora que no luego cuando se haya disparado , si es que se dispara


----------



## Tio Masclet (24 May 2012)

Una pregunta, por si alguien tiene 5 minutillos.
Entré en NH a 2,4, anteayer, después de mucho bajar, pegó un subidón con mucho volumen. Ayer bajó bastante.
¿Cómo lo ven?, ¿me salgo ya o puede subir más?
Como ven, no tengo ni idea de AT.
Gracias.


----------



## ponzi (24 May 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Telefónica cerquita del objetivo del doble techo en 10,05-10,06 con objetivo en 9,30 que comentamos ayer. Ahora tiene un 2º impulso a 9,20-9,15.






http://www.millwardbrown.com/Libraries/Optimor_BrandZ_Files/2012_BrandZ_Top100_Infographic.sflb.ashx


Zara, entre las 100 marcas más valiosas del mundo - EcoDiario.es

Aquí esta el informe completo

http://www.millwardbrown.com/brandz/2012/Documents/2012_BrandZ_Top100_Report.pdf

A la valoración de telefonica habría que sumarle 17113 mill $ y a bmw 24623 mill $ (4 marca mas valiosa a nivel europeo)

*Telefonica* (4700 mill accs)

Sobre Telefónica:

Patrimonio neto de 27,383 mill

Marca 13405 mill

Caja 6535 mill (1,39 por acción)

*PN+Marca = 8'67 euros por acción*


----------



## pollastre (24 May 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Caballero hoy podré seguir sus instrucciones de manera ávida, que tengo el día "despejado".
> 
> Si se anima...




Si vuelve a subir al 80, pruebe a meterle un corto. No lo cargue mucho, la zona está muy congestionada y no hay claridad suficiente para decir "saldrá bien".

Largue un SL al 90, 10 puntos por arriba.

Objetivo en un posible doble suelo, segunda pata, en el 6245 (+ 35 pips)

edit: si la operación comienza a funcionar a su favor, considere u SP más modesto en el 55, con +25 pips.


edit2: le ha dado tiempo a cogerla ? el movimiento ha comenzado, +15 pips ahora mismo

edit3: vengo de 75, protejo en 73, el día está revuelto y no quiero sustos. Fijo SP en 55, objetivo +20 pips

edit4: nos echan con +1.5 pips , hay que seguir currando ::


----------



## Seren (24 May 2012)

VLADELUI dijo:


> Una pregunta.
> 
> Las dos veces que el euro bajó con fuerza respecto al dólar, también bajaba el petróleo. ¿tiene relación?. A mi me da que eto está manipulado.
> 
> Porca miseria.



*EFECTIVAMENTE *, Yo esto ya lo comenté en no se que hilo hace mucho tiempo. *Cuando baja el euro baja el petróleo y cuando sube nos lo suben para que nos siga siendo igual de caro. *¿Por qué? Pues agarrate a la manipulación sucia de los productores que tienen a europa como su principal comprador. La idea suya es que si les subimos el petróleo cuando el euro esta barato ¿quien diablos nos compra nuestro preciado oro negro? ¿estados unidos? jaaaaa jaja jaja, esos el tema de las materias primas lo tienen subvencionado, materias primas por las nubes cuando el dolar esta mas barato y tienen peor poder de compra pero que ¡mas les da!, por qué será....::::, espero que pronto acabe esta estafa.


----------



## ponzi (24 May 2012)

[YOUTUBE]P7-oNiVQbXE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Adriangtir (24 May 2012)

Perdón señor p no le contesté pq estaba luchando con el broker, tengo protegido en 70 (+10)


----------



## Sipanha (24 May 2012)

Una pregunta tengo...

Porqué pensáis que va a rebotar alrededor de la MM200 en el SPX500?

Si miro el gráfico siguiente lo que veo es que puede pasar como en la zona remarcada con el círculo... cruzar la MM200 e irse a visitar a Jacques Costeau. ::

Agradeceré iluminación bolsística.


----------



## pollastre (24 May 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Perdón señor p no le contesté pq estaba luchando con el broker, tengo protegido en 70 (+10)



Pues ya iba Ud. mejor posicionado que yo entonces... yo he salido con 1,5 pips , que por 3 Daxies que llevaba la prueba, bueno, da para unos gintonics y una comida al menos ::


----------



## Sr. Breve (24 May 2012)

las guarradas éstas siguen siendo barridas de cortos, me parece


----------



## muertoviviente (24 May 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Una pregunta tengo...
> 
> Porqué pensáis que va a rebotar alrededor de la MM200 en el SPX500?
> 
> ...



en realidad la MM200 vendria a ser el ultimo soporte y tambien el mas fuerte que el sp500 no podria pasar , porque los indicadores los tiene en sobreventa y se ve como las gacelas venden a saco , razones por las que es muy improbable que la perfore sin tener un rebote gordo .

pero no hay que olvidar que el objetivo del HCH es 1290 y en 1292 pasa el 38,2% fibonazi del tramo 1070-1420 asi que toda esa zona es soportazo , asi que MM200 puede tocarse o no , me inclino por no tocarlo ahora y que el rebote venga desde el 38,2% fibonazi osea 1290


----------



## Fraction (24 May 2012)

esperemos


----------



## muertoviviente (24 May 2012)

por eso mismo cargo largos en SAN sin esperar el toque a la MM200


----------



## Sipanha (24 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> en realidad la MM200 vendria a ser el ultimo soporte y tambien el mas fuerte que el sp500 no podria pasar , porque los indicadores los tiene en sobreventa y se ve como las gacelas venden a saco , razones por las que es muy improbable que la perfore sin tener un rebote gordo .
> 
> pero no hay que olvidar que el objetivo del HCH es 1290 y en 1292 pasa el 38,2% fibonazi del tramo 1070-1420 asi que toda esa zona es soportazo , asi que MM200 puede tocarse o no , me inclino por no tocarlo ahora y que el rebote venga desde el 38,2% fibonazi osea 1290



Le daría un thanks, pero ya sabe... mejor le doy un ovillo de lana y cuidao no se atragante con los pelillos. ::


----------



## muertoviviente (24 May 2012)

SAN 4,52 

por cierto amigos no creo que esta sea la wena ibex tendra una gran resistencia en zona 7400-7600 ::


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 May 2012)

No se si será hoy el dia del comienzo de la remontada (hace la pinta), pero han sacado a muchos largos y han hecho una vuelta de libro.

Yo ya me he bajado (pronto, por lo que estoy viendo :, la tendencial bajista que nos acompaña desde los 8600, la tenemos ahora mismo sobre los 661x...

Saludos y suerte! 

Edito: Gamesa +5%, felicidades a quien le echara "güevos" :Aplauso:


----------



## muertoviviente (24 May 2012)

ya saben sin huevos no hay beneficio :Baile:


----------



## muertoviviente (24 May 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> No se si será hoy el dia del comienzo de la remontada (hace la pinta), pero han sacado a muchos largos y han hecho una vuelta de libro.
> 
> Yo ya me he bajado (pronto, por lo que estoy viendo :, la tendencial bajista que nos acompaña desde los 8600, la tenemos ahora mismo sobre los 661x...
> 
> ...




sin duda esa bajista es la fuelte , hay que reventarla y al personal que quiere entrar a gamesa , entrad ahora o no entreis nunca


----------



## Sr. Breve (24 May 2012)

esta subida está siendo acompañada


----------



## Fraction (24 May 2012)

¿Ya hemos visto mínimos de hoy?


----------



## pollastre (24 May 2012)

Qué artistas, los tíos... el relevante estaba en el 18, y han perforado hasta el 16.5 ... sólo han fallado por 1.5 pips, la verdad es que cuando se ponen son cojonudos los tíos ::


----------



## muertoviviente (24 May 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Qué artistas, los tíos... el relevante estaba en el 18, y han perforado hasta el 16.5 ... sólo han fallado por 1.5 pips, la verdad es que cuando se ponen son cojonudos los tíos ::



porque saben que siempre hay musha gacela que no aguanta ni medio pipo a la contra , es logico amigo roedoh


----------



## pollastre (24 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> porque saben que siempre hay musha gacela que no aguanta ni medio pipo a la contra , es logico amigo roedoh



Claro, pero Ud. los pilla completamente desprevenidos, ellos no están preparados para competir con un jrande capaz de aguantar 100 pipos a contra mientras mueve la cola a izquierda y derecha con aire despreocupado ::


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (24 May 2012)

Bueno...yo he entrado en Timofónica a 9.60. Dios mio, dame fuerza...


----------



## muertoviviente (24 May 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Claro, pero Ud. los pilla completamente desprevenidos, ellos no están preparados para competir con un jrande capaz de aguantar 100 pipos a contra mientras mueve la cola a izquierda y derecha con aire despreocupado ::



son las ventajas de tener humilda y por tanto el conocimiento


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (24 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> porque saben que siempre hay musha gacela que no aguanta ni medio pipo a la contra , es logico amigo roedoh



.
PERO la definición de gacela suele ser la contraria, aguantar poco las plusvis y mucho las pérdidas (lo suficiente para hacer cresting, no más).


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (24 May 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Claro, pero Ud. los pilla completamente desprevenidos, ellos no están preparados para competir con un jrande capaz de aguantar 100 pipos a contra mientras mueve la cola a izquierda y derecha con aire despreocupado ::



.
MAESE, entre que cierre el chiringo y se vaya a por el blanco bien fresquito revise sus mp, please.


----------



## spheratu (24 May 2012)

Solo entro para desearles suerte.
Dificil y complicada es la situación,
la liquidez es la única salvación.


----------



## Tio Masclet (24 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> son las ventajas de tener humilda y por tanto el conocimiento



Me encanta esta afirmación.


----------



## muertoviviente (24 May 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> PERO la definición de gacela suele ser la contraria, aguantar poco las plusvis y mucho las pérdidas (lo suficiente para hacer cresting, no más).



es que la pasta no esta en el cortisimo plazo , insisto en que la formula para ganar platita es cazar los movimientos en tendencia osea los rallys ¿ que eso no se puede hacer ? pues MV les dice que si que se puede y conseguirlo debe ser la obsesion del inversoh


----------



## VLADELUI (24 May 2012)

*La historia de la princesa*

Al final un día de estos nos pasará como al soldado de la historia, tanto esperar el rebotón y al final.....


[YOUTUBE]iDcMRAWtadE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sr. Breve (24 May 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Qué artistas, los tíos... el relevante estaba en el 18, y han perforado hasta el 16.5 ... sólo han fallado por 1.5 pips, la verdad es que cuando se ponen son cojonudos los tíos ::



unos perfectos HDP, diría yo

casi mejor esperar a esta tarde para ver si dan una oportunidad más clara


----------



## muertoviviente (24 May 2012)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> unos perfectos HDP, diría yo
> 
> casi mejor esperar a esta tarde para ver si dan una oportunidad más clara



cuando los mercados suban un 10% todo estara clarisimo


----------



## ninfireblade (24 May 2012)

Ya estoy en verde en las SAN que compre ayer, menos mal que no puse SL


----------



## Pepitoria (24 May 2012)

Hoy Cárpatos se va de borrachera..

Merkel acepta los project bonds para estimular el crecimiento de países como España - elEconomista.es


----------



## muertoviviente (24 May 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Hoy Cárpatos se va de borrachera..
> 
> Merkel acepta los project bonds para estimular el crecimiento de países como España - elEconomista.es



noticia que ya se veia en los graficos a 30 segundos


----------



## holgazan (24 May 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> http://www.millwardbrown.com/Libraries/Optimor_BrandZ_Files/2012_BrandZ_Top100_Infographic.sflb.ashx
> 
> 
> Zara, entre las 100 marcas más valiosas del mundo - EcoDiario.es
> ...



Me has convencido.

Pensaba quedarme las acciones nuevas que van a "regalar", pero voy a coger el dinerito.

El futuro de Telefónica es bastante oscuro.


----------



## tatur (24 May 2012)

Yo tambien he sacado un pellizco en SAN, para una cena. 

La pregunta es cogemos la cena o seguimos para bingo.


----------



## muertoviviente (24 May 2012)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Ya estoy en verde en las SAN que compre ayer, menos mal que no puse SL



le acompaño con unos turbos sobre SAN en 4,51


----------



## muertoviviente (24 May 2012)

tatur dijo:


> Yo tambien he sacado un pellizco en SAN, para una cena.
> 
> La pregunta es cogemos la cena o seguimos para bingo.



deje correr las plusvis no me sea gacela , los leoncios siempre dejamos correr las plusvis ::


----------



## burbujeado (24 May 2012)

mi orden de SAN a 3,8 va a caducar... tendré que ponerla a 4,2..


----------



## muertoviviente (24 May 2012)

burbujeado dijo:


> mi orden de SAN a 3,8 va a caducar... tendré que ponerla a 4,2..



4,19 mejor


----------



## Sr. Breve (24 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cuando los mercados suban un 10% todo estara clarisimo



son diferentes timings

a medio plazo voy comprado, aunque no lo parezca


----------



## ponzi (24 May 2012)

holgazan dijo:


> Me has convencido.
> 
> Pensaba quedarme las acciones nuevas que van a "regalar", pero voy a coger el dinerito.
> 
> El futuro de Telefónica es bastante oscuro.



Pues yo me iba a poner largo a 8,7.Mi primera pretendida es REPSOL como dije ayer(en cuento den la campanada entro, a ser posible antes del primer viernes de junio).En la ultima declaracion de cortos (18) redujeron significativamente los %, sobre todo en repsol.En telefonica no hay cortos.


----------



## atman (24 May 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Hoy Cárpatos se va de borrachera..
> 
> Merkel acepta los project bonds para estimular el crecimiento de países como España - elEconomista.es



Justo lo que hace falta: más aeropuertos... y dejamos sin arreglar el problema de los vencimientos de la deuda que ya existe, etc. etc...


----------



## tatur (24 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> deje correr las plusvis no me sea gacela , los leoncios siempre dejamos correr las plusvis ::




pero como yo soy gacela no, lo siguiente, subo el SL y cubro la posicion en el punto de entrada mas comisiones.


----------



## muertoviviente (24 May 2012)

tatur dijo:


> pero como yo soy gacela no, lo siguiente, subo el SL y cubro la posicion en el punto de entrada mas comisiones.



no se si ustec se fia de mi , pero le digo que estamos en un rally , por ajustar mucho el stop de beneficio ustec se puede quedar fuera ganando unas migajas .

arriesgue , ponga un stop que le proteja el capital y las comisiones


----------



## ponzi (24 May 2012)

Como veis el grafico de Repsol?


----------



## davinci (24 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no se si ustec se fia de mi , pero le digo que estamos en un rally



¿Qué se considera rally? ¿Cuánto puede durar?


----------



## muertoviviente (24 May 2012)

davinci dijo:


> ¿Qué se considera rally? ¿Cuánto puede durar?



un rally es un movimiento en alguna direccion que no para en varios dias , la duracion es variable inocho:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 May 2012)

Menudo peponazo,no?


Recargo el video para los que no lo hayan visto....


[YOUTUBE]876hZlIitBg[/YOUTUBE]

No olviden poner los subtítulos


----------



## Lem (24 May 2012)

*SYV* +12% :


----------



## Adriangtir (24 May 2012)

Sr. Pirata si que se da usted unas palizas a currar importantes...


----------



## The Hellion (24 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> un rally es un movimiento en alguna direccion que no para en varios dias , la duracion es variable inocho:



Bueno, pero en estos rallies de pueblo nosotros no perdemos el tiempo, ¿verdad? 

A los humildes nos gustan los *brrrrrrutales rallies alcistas.*

Por cierto, ya nos avisará cuándo hay que inscribirse para el siguiente.


----------



## Sr. Breve (24 May 2012)

corto en 1323 futuro

stop en 1324,5


----------



## muertoviviente (24 May 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Bueno, pero en estos rallies de pueblo nosotros no perdemos el tiempo, ¿verdad?
> 
> A los humildes nos gustan los *brrrrrrutales rallies alcistas.*
> 
> Por cierto, ya nos avisará cuándo hay que inscribirse para el siguiente.



si rompemos la bajista que yo creo que si , esto no para hasta los 7400-7800 

señor breve no vaya contra la tendencia :rolleye:


----------



## mutiko (24 May 2012)

Buenas...

Veo que hay gente impaciente por entrar... y otros por salir. No voy a dar una valoracion de si hay que entrar o salir, mas que nada porque no lo tengo claro, podria ser esta la buena, pero no se porque me da que faltaba todavia un poco de bajada, desde luego no mucha. Lo que si que tengo claro es que, para el que crea que se han visto minimos es tonteria andar midiendo las ganancias para salirse (conscientemente) para guardarlas. Si andas tradeando y es tu forma de operar, correcto, pero si no, tal vez seria mas inteligente practicar el buy&hold. Os ahorrais un dinero en comisiones y poniendo un sl responsable, que se ira subiendo poco a poco si el rebote sigue, de esa manera el riesgo queda muy contenido... y a tranquilidad no hay quien lo gane.

Edito: Por si a alguien le sirve, en dos o tres sesiones mas decidire si me vuelvo alcista. Ahora mismo estoy en modo desconfiado.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 May 2012)

Daimler AG | Daimler AG Stock Price | DAIGn Stock

BMW AG St | BMW AG St Stock Price | BMWG Stock

Que contento estoyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Sr. Breve (24 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> si rompemos la bajista que yo creo que si , esto no para hasta los 7400-7800
> 
> señor breve no vaya contra la tendencia :rolleye:



mierda, el EUR/CNY sube

me salgo en 1322,5


----------



## Caronte el barquero (24 May 2012)

"
12:54 El BCE podría inyectar liquedez, según rumores

Rumores de Mercado apuntan a que el BCE estaría diseñando una acción coordinada para inyectar liquidez. La medida está impulsando las subidas de las bolsas del Viejo Continente. El miembro del BCE, Ewald Nowotny, ha reconocido hoy que “el BCE no ha utilizado todo su arsenal”.


Invertia


----------



## ponzi (24 May 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Daimler AG | Daimler AG Stock Price | DAIGn Stock
> 
> BMW AG St | BMW AG St Stock Price | BMWG Stock
> 
> Que contento estoyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy



Que compraste al final bmw o daimler?Solo te falta una petrolera para copar el mercado.Te recomiendo repsol, pero dejame entrar antes a mi....que eres capaz de subirla un 10% y dejarnos a los demas fuera


----------



## Sr. Breve (24 May 2012)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> mierda, el EUR/CNY sube
> 
> me salgo en 1322,5



había una r/r bastante interesante, el objetivo era 1317-1316

pero aunque llegue allí era mejor salirse, está dando avisos de subir


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 May 2012)

Pagapensiones a estados unidos ya. Y estos son los que venden que estan bien, señor como esta el mundo.

http://www.capitalbolsa.com/mostrar_imagen.php?imagen=/img_news/2012/05/IMG_20120524125150.JPG


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 May 2012)

Largo daimler corto bmw un 4% llevamos ya, pero el objetivo es un 50% o mas...

En gasolinas, entro en dutch shell.


----------



## ponzi (24 May 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Largo daimler corto bmw un 4% llevamos ya, pero el objetivo es un 50% o mas...
> 
> En gasolinas, entro en dutch shell.



Al final me hiciste caso sobre las valoraciones.Daimler estaba mas barata con menos endeudamiento y con una buena caja.Aun asi tampoco estes mucho tiempo corto en bmw que estos son unos fuera de serie.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 May 2012)

Puede comparar los numeros de ducth shell a con repsol?

Hoy con su informe de las timofonicas me ha partido, he vendidos los derechos tambien. No quiero mas acciones de ese timo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 May 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Sr. Pirata si que se da usted unas palizas a currar importantes...



Eso está hecho durante el desayuno


----------



## pollastre (24 May 2012)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> unos perfectos HDP, diría yo
> 
> casi mejor esperar a esta tarde para ver si dan una oportunidad más clara




Que son unos auténticos ********* cierto y verdad.

Pero hoy no se les puede negar que se han respetado niveles. La primera perforación del 6300 hasta el 6316.5, de maestro (el relevante estaba en 6318).

Pero es que luego el segundo impulso alcista, lo han clavado también. El relevante estaba en 6346, y ellos han empujado hasta 6350. Dos operaciones clarísimas, raro que salgan tan limpias, que permiten cerrar el día y abordar el blanquito que decía el Sr. Neutron_Mortgages ::


----------



## Adriangtir (24 May 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Eso está hecho durante el desayuno



Juas, a esas horas desayunando... funcionario?

(me estoy jugando un linchamiento XD)


----------



## Janus (24 May 2012)

¿qué tal amigos?, ¿cómo andan las inversiones?


----------



## pollastre (24 May 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Eso está hecho durante el desayuno



Durante el desayuno...

desayuno...

durante.....

tiene tiempo en el desayuno....

puede editar videos en el desayuno...

el desayuno....

durante....







:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 May 2012)

Yo mas bien creo, que esta haciendo un doctorado o algo asi, pronto mi mas mejor amigo el señor Burbubolsa me pasara el cable con toda la informacion.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (24 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> ¿qué tal amigos?, ¿cómo andan las inversiones?



.
Seguimos vivos.
En mi caso, eso ya es mucho.
::


----------



## LCIRPM (24 May 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Al final me hiciste caso sobre las valoraciones.Daimler estaba mas barata con menos endeudamiento y con una buena caja.Aun asi tampoco estes mucho tiempo corto en bmw que estos son unos fuera de serie.



Ni a los ricos dejan trapichear


El tribunal de competencia suizo multa a BMW por impedir la importación de coches - Ecomotor.es
El organismo regulador de la competencia en Suiza ha impuesta una sanción, por valor de 129 millones de euros, a BMW por intentar evitar la importación de sus coches en el país helvético. La automovilística alemana rechaza "categóricamente" las acusaciones y ya ha anunciado que recurrirá dentro del mes que tiene de plazo para ello.


La citada agencia antitrust considera que la compañía con sede en Múnich debe cambiar los protocolos de sus distribuidores para permitir que éstos puedan exportar coches a clientes suizos. Unos consumidores que buscan en los territorios alemanes de su alrededor mejores ofertas en el sector del automóvil que de las que gozan en su país, beneficiándose del alza del franco suizo con respecto al euro.

Los residentes en Suiza buscan gangas en el exterior aprovechando que la crisis de la deuda ha hecho que el franco suizo suba un 20% frente al euro en los últimos dos años. El BMW 316d cuesta 43.610 francos suizos (36.3114 euros), mientras que el mismo modelo cuesta 30.600 euros en Alemania. En Suiza se vendieron un total de 319.000 coches el año pasado, en comparación con los 3,2 millones en Alemania.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 May 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Juas, a esas horas desayunando... funcionario?
> 
> (me estoy jugando un linchamiento XD)



no onvre!, el video lo colgué esta mañana sobre las _8_ y algo. Lo que pasa es que lo tuve que borrar y ahora lo he colgado de nuevo por si no lo pudo ver algun forero. 

¿a ver si va ser usted el que empieza a leer el foro con el cafecito de mediodía?


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (24 May 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Menudo peponazo,no?
> 
> 
> Recargo el video para los que no lo hayan visto....
> ...




.
QUE bueno el video, que risa.

A ver si el afable inversor burbubolsa nos da su opinión. ¡Ah, no! Que su religión no se lo permite ... :XX:


----------



## vmmp29 (24 May 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Menudo peponazo,no?
> 
> 
> Recargo el video para los que no lo hayan visto....
> ...



que bueno 

*estos callos no son normales*

:XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Adriangtir (24 May 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> no onvre!, el video lo colgué esta mañana sobre las _8_ y algo. Lo que pasa es que lo tuve que borrar y ahora lo he colgado de nuevo por si no lo pudo ver algun forero.
> 
> ¿a ver si va ser usted el que empieza a leer el foro con el cafecito de mediodía?



A medio día (hoy) es cuando voy terminando mis obligaciones.

Comenté hace días que estaba reestructurando la empresa, he dejado el despacho, secretarias y demás, ahora solo tengo un ayudante y trabajo desde casa (el ayudante también, en la suya, se entiende) a las 7 estoy durmiendo aún XD

Trabajo de 9 a 11 y suelo dejarlo, pero esta semana sigo liado con "fuegos" que traje. A ver si puedo estabilizar mi horario en 2 horas diarias (pollastre style XD)


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 May 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> A medio día (hoy) es cuando voy terminando mis obligaciones.
> 
> Comenté hace días que estaba reestructurando la empresa, he dejado el despacho, secretarias y demás, ahora solo tengo un ayudante y trabajo desde casa (el ayudante también, en la suya, se entiende) a las 7 estoy durmiendo aún XD
> 
> Trabajo de 9 a 11 y suelo dejarlo, pero esta semana sigo liado con "fuegos" que traje. A ver si puedo estabilizar mi horario en 2 horas diarias (pollastre style XD)



Que bien viven algunos, cago en la leche, dos horas de trabajo, y acabaro cansado y to, 

Ay pillin que la ayudante como la metieras en casa, tu mujer te pedia el divorcio, pero por ti anda que no habia ganas eh, si somos todos iguales. Yo un dia pedi una secretaria, no me la dieron y me tuve que conformar con un canal de porno de pago. :


----------



## Adriangtir (24 May 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Que bien viven algunos, cago en la leche, dos horas de trabajo, y acabaro cansado y to,
> 
> Ay pillin que la ayudante como la metieras en casa, tu mujer te pedia el divorcio, pero por ti anda que no habia ganas eh, si somos todos iguales. Yo un dia pedi una secretaria, no me la dieron y me tuve que conformar con un canal de porno de pago. :



El ayudante es macho, mi chica es la de recursos humanos de la empresa :´(

Y si, hay días que me canso XD


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> ¿qué tal amigos?, ¿cómo andan las inversiones?



Se puede creer que he hecho en largo (3 tramos) 6350-6540...

Max 6545 min 6340 

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 May 2012)

Por ciergo, a las 14:30h no habla Draghi...?


----------



## Pepitoria (24 May 2012)

Los usanos meneando el asunto...


----------



## paulistano (24 May 2012)

Se nota, dia pepon...mas de diez minutos sin post nuevo

Janus, entró en gamesa al final?

Parece que se ha tomado con buenos ojos el cambio directivo, si bien esta subida del 4% ya se vió el lunes creo y al dia siguiente ya estaba Paco esperando con las rebajas.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 May 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Durante el desayuno...
> 
> desayuno...
> 
> ...



Habló el que pudo sr. embudo, que chapa el chiringo a las 11:00 y los jueves a medio dia ya está liao con los gintonics.....::


Por cierto, vaya meneos que le están metiendo desde las 13:00....


----------



## diosmercado (24 May 2012)

Hoy nos vamos a +2% de subida volado. Menuda semana mas ridicula, tanto movimiento para quedarse igual que estaba.


----------



## nombre (24 May 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Se nota, dia pepon...mas de diez minutos sin post nuevo
> 
> Janus, entró en gamesa al final?
> 
> Parece que se ha tomado con buenos ojos el cambio directivo, si bien esta subida del 4% ya se vió el lunes creo y al dia siguiente ya estaba Paco esperando con las rebajas.



Creo que no, esperaba qué rompiera los 1,7. Yo con qué salga de 1,6x entro, ya sea por abajo o por arriba


----------



## muertoviviente (24 May 2012)

solo falta romper la bajista y ahi si le dejo que vaya a donde quiera :baba:


----------



## atlanterra (24 May 2012)

Hoy es el dia de las solares.


----------



## muertoviviente (24 May 2012)

el EUR/CHF sube un 0,54% , la moneda mas segura , esto tiene buena pinta :baba:


----------



## mutiko (24 May 2012)

Buenas tardes.

Esto sigue sin caerse, aunque parece que ya desfallece. Veremos si es para coger resuello o es porque no puede mas.

Por lo demas, como decia en mi anterior mensaje, cuidado, que estamos ya todos de celebracion, acumulando, que esto ya parece que ha llegado a minimos, pero no olviden que, hasta el ra*b*o, todo es *OSO.* Yo, por lo menos, sigo en liquidez. No me termino de fiar y voy a intentar explicar porque:

- El impulso bajista del ibex desde finales de 2009 parece que se ha quedado un poco corto. No espero muchas mas bajadas (por ejemplo no creo que se vean los 5000 pelados, pero si cincomiles altos) pero si alguna.

- Muchos valores de los que se estan nombrando aqui como "premium" (rep, ibe, gas, eng, tef, esos que es los que me he fijado y le he echado un vistazo rapido), andan cerca de llegar al minimo de principios de 2009, haciendo un doble suelo. Bueno, ibe ya los paso holgadamente y replicaria mas la grafica del ibex, asi que, si se logra mantener contra viento y marea, mientras el ibex termina su bajada, podria ser buena compra ya mismo. A eng le falta bastante para ese hipotetico doble suelo, asi que igual ni llega. Vamos, que como decia, para muchos grandes estaria pendiente tocar ese suelo, y, pienso, de tocarlo, saldrian para arriba como un cohete, asi que habria que andar muy atento.

- A la minima sigue habiendo todavia cierto sentimiento alcista, al menos entre "entedidillos" como nosotros (el resto de los mortales hace muchos meses que ven la bolsa como una trampa mortal) y los leones necesitan quitarse de encima esas pulgas. Es muy posible que tocados los minimos, todavia se caiga una miseria para saltar los sl de los larguistas que hayan visto la oportunidad del toble suelo (la verdad es que la pintan calva) y hacer la subida solos. Lo suficientemente poco para que el doble suelo siga siendo valido.

Asi es como yo lo veo, un aficionado algo oxidado y gacela como el que mas, asi que, si quieren hacerme caso, piensenselo dos veces (o tres o cuatro, las que haga falta), hagan su propio analisis y si aun asi toman por cierto lo que digo, sepan que la decision la toman Vds. Y si pierden el tren por esperar lo que digo, las reclamaciones al maestro armero.


----------



## burbubolsa (24 May 2012)

DAX está tonteando alrededor del pivote, pero no ha roto lo suficiente como para ir al soporte, así que terminará yendo al R1, 6406.


----------



## muertoviviente (24 May 2012)

mutiko dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> Esto sigue sin caerse, aunque parece que ya desfallece. Veremos si es para coger resuello o es porque no puede mas.
> 
> ...



MV cree que esta es la buena o deberia serlo y MV no suele equivocarse


----------



## Sipanha (24 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> MV cree que esta es la buena o deberia serlo y MV no suele equivocarse


----------



## muertoviviente (24 May 2012)

por TECNICO y por MISTICO hay razones por las que MV cree que tendremos un rally y ahora el franco suizo sube con respecto del euro , lo nunca visto la moneda refugio es abandonada , como dije esta es la buena o deberia serlo


----------



## burbubolsa (24 May 2012)

La bolsa está cargadita de jubilados, parados, amas de casa, autónomos, y demás pulgosos deseosos de ganarse un sobresueldo. Se nota en que oscila sobreamortiguadamente. Cualquier cosa que sea entrada con SL, fuera de mercado.


----------



## Sipanha (24 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> DAX está tonteando alrededor del pivote, pero no ha roto lo suficiente como para ir al soporte, así que terminará yendo al R1, 6406.


----------



## Ajetreo (24 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> La bolsa está cargadita de jubilados, parados, amas de casa, autónomos, y demás pulgosos deseosos de ganarse un sobresueldo. Se nota en que oscila sobreamortiguadamente. Cualquier cosa que sea entrada con SL, fuera de mercado.



Me llamaba? :8:


----------



## burbubolsa (24 May 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


>



¿Haciéndole el trabajo a los felinos? ¿Por qué no te mojas un poco?


----------



## Sipanha (24 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> ¿Haciéndole el trabajo a los felinos? ¿Por qué no te mojas un poco?



Ayer ya me moje con un largo en SPX500 de 20 puntos cerrado satisfactoriamente.

Canteme usted alguna operación.


----------



## burbubolsa (24 May 2012)

[YOUTUBE]QG0vIiwWGGo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## burbubolsa (24 May 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Ayer ya me moje con un largo en SPX500 de 20 puntos cerrado satisfactoriamente.
> 
> Canteme usted alguna operación.



¿Por qué no cantas algún fundamental mejor?


----------



## Sipanha (24 May 2012)

Tome, de esta mañana fresquito.

"Saludos.

Si el SPX500 bajára, se paráse sobre los 1298-1290 y rebotára sería una buena señal para el canal alcista que parece que se está formando... voy cogiendo palomitas."


----------



## burbubolsa (24 May 2012)

DAX, buy 6313, SL 6289, SP 6406


----------



## Rockatansky (24 May 2012)

Parece que vuelve a guanear el IBEX. ¿A que cierra en rojo?


----------



## burbubolsa (24 May 2012)

Es poco ortodoxo eso de los canales, bastante arbitrario. Prefiero la operativa sobre pivotes y niveles.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 May 2012)

Los PIGS incluida Francia nos delatamos en todos los campos.


----------



## Adriangtir (24 May 2012)

Me encanta el gif de los gatetes XD

Sr. Burbubolsa, algún problema con el 90% de la sociedad?


----------



## burbubolsa (24 May 2012)

Rockatansky dijo:


> Parece que vuelve a guanear el IBEX. ¿A que cierra en rojo?



El IBEX está tocado de muerte hasta que se oficialice el rescate, o lo que sea. Su beta es terroríficamente baja.

Es que aunque los demás cierren verde, el IBEX va a estar débil. Al EURUSD le pasa exactamente lo mismo.


----------



## Adriangtir (24 May 2012)

Mis TEF se caen :.(


----------



## burbubolsa (24 May 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Me encanta el gif de los gatetes XD
> 
> Sr. Burbubolsa, algún problema con el 90% de la sociedad?



Que obsesión conmigo, Dios. ¿He dicho alguna verdad? ¿Puede decirme cuál? Lo de los husos horarios y lo de la velocidad de la luz no me valen, eh.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 May 2012)

Estamos rebotando en el fibo38,2% intradiario...

Saludos...


----------



## Adriangtir (24 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> La bolsa está cargadita de jubilados, parados, amas de casa, autónomos, y demás pulgosos deseosos de ganarse un sobresueldo. Se nota en que oscila sobreamortiguadamente. Cualquier cosa que sea entrada con SL, fuera de mercado.





burbubolsa dijo:


> Que obsesión conmigo, Dios. ¿He dicho alguna verdad? ¿Puede decirme cuál? Lo de los husos horarios y lo de la velocidad de la luz no me valen, eh.



Hombre ha calificado a "todo kiski" menos a los asalariados como pulgosos...

Pero vamos que a mi me da igual, me estoy tomando mi Saphire con schweppes(el bar de abajo, que es limitado) disfrutando de otro fantástico día...


----------



## burbubolsa (24 May 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Los PIGS incluida Francia nos delatamos en todos los campos.



Francia dentro de nada será el líder pig. Sean pigs o no, ya que lo mismo les maquillas las cifras. Lo de España no precisa maquillaje porque ya huele.


----------



## burbubolsa (24 May 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Hombre ha calificado a "todo kiski" menos a los asalariados como pulgosos...
> 
> Pero vamos que a mi me da igual, me estoy tomando mi Saphire con schweppes(el bar de abajo, que es limitado) disfrutando de otro fantástico día...



Los asalariados de BME seguramente no sean pulgosos, de cara a los mercados.


----------



## burbubolsa (24 May 2012)

Como no se rompa el 6289 esta bajada es más falsa que un € de cartón.


----------



## paulistano (24 May 2012)

El que compre ahora los tiene cuadrados


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 May 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> El que compre ahora los tiene cuadrados



Pues yo he vuelto a entrar... :


----------



## Adriangtir (24 May 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Pues yo he vuelto a entrar... :



Le acompaño


----------



## ponzi (24 May 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> buenos dias, ayer por la tarde no pude acompañarles en la quedada guanera q tuvieron pero antes de volverme a la cama les digo.....
> 
> 1. argentina esta bastante jodida, cualquier dia nos adelanta por la izquierda (peronista, claro)
> 
> ...



Sí, fue en este hilo. Un servidor fusilo el video de la junta de bestinver de 2011. Parames comento el caso de mexico, alemania y argentina. Te has dejado justamente la que creo que mejor podria proteger nuestros ahorros al encontrarse actualmente cotizando por debajo de su valor contable y ademas disponer de una situacion financiera saneada...REPSOL


----------



## paulistano (24 May 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> El que compre ahora los tiene cuadrados



Decir esto y peponear...conclusión...."esto es pa valientes"8:


----------



## Ajetreo (24 May 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> El que compre ahora los tiene cuadrados



Los tengo 

cuadrados


----------



## mutiko (24 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> La bolsa está cargadita de jubilados, parados, amas de casa, autónomos, y demás pulgosos deseosos de ganarse un sobresueldo. Se nota en que oscila sobreamortiguadamente. Cualquier cosa que sea entrada con SL, fuera de mercado.



Jubilados puede que haya alguno, conozco a uno que segun palabras propias, la bolsa le sirve para pelear contra la demencia senil. Ganar no se si ganara, pero vive peor que miserablemente, asi que o esta ya senil y quiere dejarle las ganancias a los sobrinos o pierde hasta la camisa. Amas de casa, igual alguna combate el aburrimiento asi aunque ya las podia dar por el bingo o por hacerle favorcitos a pandoro y de mientras tenerle entretenido. Autonomos, o son entendidillos o pasan completamente, no van a jugarse en la rulet... digo en la bolsa lo que defraudan a hacienda. Pero lo que dudo mucho es que un parado se juegue el subsidio, mas que nada porque si tiene ahorros y vive de la bolsa, entonces no es propiamente un parado y si no vive, no le alcanzan los ahorros para muchos rotos, y si no tiene ahorros, es tan poco de lo que dispone al mes que el impacto es tan minimo que los leones ni saben que existe. Las pulgas a las que me referia yo es a personas con cierto poder adquisitivo, generalmente asalariados o empresarios (no incluya en este grupo a los autonomos de tres al cuarto), que buscan como invertir sus ahorros, no el sacarse un sobresueldo.

Vamos, que una vez mas, creo que se ha cubierto de gloria. No me malinterprete, la info que comparte con nosotros me resulta interesante, no util porque no la entiendo (todavia), pero si interesante, y es una pena, porque a base de meteduras de pata, uno o se quema, o en alguna de ellas se muere de la verguenza y decide, en cualquiera de los dos casos, no volver a aparecer.


----------



## muertoviviente (24 May 2012)

ahora que acojonaron a las gacelas nos vamos parriba , vamos to de libro


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 May 2012)

Subí bastante el SP porque quería salir positifo... +25p menos da una piedra... 

Suerte Adrian!

Edito: Si vuelve a merodear el fibo38,2% probaré otra vez. Tenía el dia hecho y no quería cagarla, pero el SL tendría que estar por ahí, para una operación de mp


----------



## burbubolsa (24 May 2012)

mutiko dijo:


> Jubilados puede que haya alguno, conozco a uno que segun palabras propias, la bolsa le sirve para pelear contra la demencia senil. Ganar no se si ganara, pero vive peor que miserablemente, asi que o esta ya senil y quiere dejarle las ganancias a los sobrinos o pierde hasta la camisa. Amas de casa, igual alguna combate el aburrimiento asi aunque ya las podia dar por el bingo o por hacerle favorcitos a pandoro y de mientras tenerle entretenido. Autonomos, o son entendidillos o pasan completamente, no van a jugarse en la rulet... digo en la bolsa lo que defraudan a hacienda. Pero lo que dudo mucho es que un parado se juegue el subsidio, mas que nada porque si tiene ahorros y vive de la bolsa, entonces no es propiamente un parado y si no vive, no le alcanzan los ahorros para muchos rotos, y si no tiene ahorros, es tan poco de lo que dispone al mes que el impacto es tan minimo que los leones ni saben que existe. Las pulgas a las que me referia yo es a personas con cierto poder adquisitivo, generalmente asalariados o empresarios (no incluya en este grupo a los autonomos de tres al cuarto), que buscan como invertir sus ahorros, no el sacarse un sobresueldo.
> 
> Vamos, que una vez mas, creo que se ha cubierto de gloria. No me malinterprete, la info que comparte con nosotros me resulta interesante, no util porque no la entiendo (todavia), pero si interesante, y es una pena, porque a base de meteduras de pata, uno o se quema, o en alguna de ellas se muere de la verguenza y decide, en cualquiera de los dos casos, no volver a aparecer.



No te malinterpreto, simplemente me has retratado. Pues a los leoncios no les gusta ninguno de esos especímenes, y por eso pegan estos meneos. El dinero gacelo es más inercial, más previsible. El dinero que hay ahora en la bolsa es principalmente dinero leoncio, que es de mentira, ya que proviene de reserva fraccional de entidades bancarias (quebradas muchas), y solo existe en asientos contables electrónicos. Por eso hay tanta alegría cuando el BC€ "rescata" la economía. Por cierto, ¿de dónde saca dinero el BC€? De aportaciones de impuestos españoles, lo dudo mucho.


----------



## ponzi (24 May 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Los tengo
> 
> cuadrados



Siempre he buscado esas sandias y nunca las he encontrado.
Me recuenda al tetris


----------



## burbubolsa (24 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ahora que acojonaron a las gacelas nos vamos parriba , vamos to de libro



Es que es petada de stoploss de gacelas y realizaciones de beneficios de takeprofits de leoncios lo que hace moverse esto. Entrar en base a canalillos y demás tiradineros es invitar a una cazada de SL.


----------



## Adriangtir (24 May 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Subí bastante el SP porque quería salir positifo... +25p menos da una piedra...
> 
> Suerte Adrian!
> 
> Edito: Si vuelve a merodear el fibo38,2% probaré otra vez. Tenía el dia hecho y no quería cagarla, pero el SL tendría que estar por ahí, para una operación de mp



Puse el SP en 17000... No me conformo con menos!


----------



## muertoviviente (24 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Es que es petada de stoploss de gacelas y realizaciones de beneficios de takeprofits de leoncios lo que hace moverse esto. Entrar en base a canalillos y demás tiradineros es invitar a una cazada de SL.



MV lo ve todo y lo sabe todo , asi que no me venga con cosas de gacelas :bla:


----------



## burbubolsa (24 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> MV lo ve todo y lo sabe todo , asi que no me venga con cosas de gacelas :bla:



Pon gráficos del koncorde y deja de dártelas de chamán.


----------



## Diegol07 (24 May 2012)

Hasta un gato muerto si lo tiras de un 7 piso rebota un poco.
Estamos con una directriz bajista de libro, las subidas son acompañadas por bajadas mas fuertes, es casi imposible que no veamos los 5800, y no creo que sea bueno invertir a largo plazo todavia en el Ibex.
Aprovechen y usen los ojos que para ganar dinero pocas veces lo van a tener mas facil.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 May 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Puse el SP en 17000... No me conformo con menos!



Estamos a unos 50puntos de la bajista principal (la que viene desde 8600). No creo que la supere en el primer intento, a no ser que salga un fundamental muy heavy (como Judas Priest por lo menos... 8

Saludos...


----------



## mutiko (24 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> MV lo ve todo y lo sabe todo , asi que no me venga con cosas de gacelas :bla:



Otro que ya la esta cagando. Con lo bien que iba... Sr. MV, siga como hasta ayer, de forma menos machacona si es posible, que muchos nos fijamos en sus palabras, aunque no las creamos a pies juntillas.


----------



## FranR (24 May 2012)

Como ha dicho el maese, hoy los niveles han funcionado de libro. Jornada totalmente dirigida.

Nos queda un nivel en tocar 597 (c)


----------



## Lem (24 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> por TECNICO y por MISTICO hay razones por las que MV cree que tendremos un rally y ahora el franco suizo sube con respecto del euro , lo nunca visto la moneda refugio es abandonada , como dije esta es la buena o deberia serlo



¿abandonada por quién?. esto es lo que ha dicho el SNB:



> The bank still considers the franc to be heavily overvalued and is nowhere near to seeing price risks that would warrant policy tightening. The SNB is convinced that lowering the floor, or not defending it, would damage its credibility and be ineffective in practice. Swiss officials have repeatedly refused to rule out specific additional measures to counter the franc's overvaluation. The SNB has made clear that potential steps, including negative interest rates on offshore deposits and a transaction tax on derivatives are not without negative side-effects and could be ineffective.


----------



## paulistano (24 May 2012)

se apaga gamesa, menos de 3% de subida


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 May 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Estamos a unos 50puntos de la bajista principal (la que viene desde 8600). No creo que la supere en el primer intento, a no ser que salga un fundamental muy heavy (como Judas Priest por lo menos... 8
> 
> Saludos...



A parte, tenemos un gap abierto en esa zona 6604-6661, casi ná... :fiufiu:


----------



## burbubolsa (24 May 2012)

koncorde(9) en DAX4H vuelve a dar señal de compra... verás como ahora se pone a bajar


----------



## muertoviviente (24 May 2012)

Diegol07 dijo:


> Hasta un gato muerto si lo tiras de un 7 piso rebota un poco.
> Estamos con una directriz bajista de libro, las subidas son acompañadas por bajadas mas fuertes, es casi imposible que no veamos los 5800, y no creo que sea bueno invertir a largo plazo todavia en el Ibex.
> Aprovechen y usen los ojos que para ganar dinero pocas veces lo van a tener mas facil.



puede que hoy mismo rompamos la bajista 

llevamos 2 meses debajo de la bajista :rolleye:


----------



## Durmiente (24 May 2012)

A las buenas


----------



## burbubolsa (24 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> puede que hoy mismo rompamos la bajista
> 
> llevamos 2 meses debajo de la bajista :rolleye:



Yo al IBEX lo veo muerto y enterrado hasta que se oficialice el rescate y empiece el desfile de OPAs.


----------



## muertoviviente (24 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Yo al IBEX lo veo muerto y enterrado hasta que se oficialice el rescate y empiece el desfile de OPAs.



pues entonces cargue cortos y forrese


----------



## burbujeado (24 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Yo al IBEX lo veo muerto y enterrado hasta que se oficialice el rescate y empiece el desfile de OPAs.



mientras no sean TELF, iberdrola y santander el resto que sean compradas por quien sea.. 8:


----------



## burbubolsa (24 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pues entonces cargue cortos y forrese



A veces no, siempre dices unas chorradas monumentales.


----------



## Diegol07 (24 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> puede que hoy mismo rompamos la bajista
> 
> llevamos 2 meses debajo de la bajista :rolleye:




Me extraña que usted diga eso, siendo siempre tan bajista.

Yo creo que todavia queda mucho para romperla, "sera en Octubre" esta vez cuando se rompa.

Todavia el show no empezo, esto es solo la previa señor MV.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 May 2012)

El que quiera probar un corto (no estoy aconsejándolo, yo no lo voy a probar, es más me queda una minicarga larga), tiene una r/r bastante buena...

Saludos...


----------



## Manu_alcala (24 May 2012)

Ponzi, qué opinión te merecen las cuentas de GAS NATURAL Y TOTAL (si las conoces)

La primera la tengo en cartera a 10,95, la segunda la tengo como posible target.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## FranR (24 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Como ha dicho el maese, hoy los niveles han funcionado de libro. Jornada totalmente dirigida.
> 
> Nos queda un *nivel en tocar 597* (c)



Lo dicho está cumpliendo a la perfección el sistema de canales-niveles

Salida del canal de cotización principal y a por el siguiente...8:


----------



## burbubolsa (24 May 2012)

burbujeado dijo:


> mientras no sean TELF, iberdrola y santander el resto que sean compradas por quien sea.. 8:



A ver mi opinión, aunque no soy experto en IBEX. TEF los veo huyendo del país y la acción a €; sus fundamentales, NPI. IBE está ya muy purgada, pero les queda bastante por purgar (Bankia, ACS), aunque buenos fundamentales. SAN, como no les salga bien alguna de sus jugadas, se va más abajo; tiene caja (para ser banco) y buenos fundamentales.


----------



## muertoviviente (24 May 2012)

Diegol07 dijo:


> Me extraña que usted diga eso, siendo siempre tan bajista.
> 
> Yo creo que todavia queda mucho para romperla, "sera en Octubre" esta vez cuando se rompa.
> 
> Todavia el show no empezo, esto es solo la previa señor MV.



MV no es siemprebajista , MV solo sigue a la tendencia y si esta se vuelve alcista entonces MV es alcista


----------



## mutiko (24 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Yo al IBEX lo veo muerto y enterrado hasta que se oficialice el rescate y empiece el desfile de OPAs.



El rescate igual viene de la mano de las medidas para Grecia y si fuera asi, estaria al caer. La teton..., digo la gran teutona no va a permitir que Grecia salga del euro. Son muchos los millones invertidos en tener alli una colonia (nosotros tambien lo somos, y Portugal. De Italia no lo creo tanto), y no va a dejar que se esfumen asi como asi. En cuanto a las OPAs, la verdad, no se como no hemos visto ya alguna: pese a lo mal que vamos como pais, muchas empresas patrias siguen funcionando igual de bien o mejor que hace cuatro años... y ahora cuestan una fraccion.


----------



## burbubolsa (24 May 2012)

Analizando commodities, mañana puede haber gap al alza, para los que estén largos. Porque ahora mismo tiene pinta de aburridismo matagacelero.


----------



## FranR (24 May 2012)

Entrada de volumen en nivel relevante, zona de negociación con volumen. Tienen ganas de 6600


----------



## burbubolsa (24 May 2012)

mutiko dijo:


> El rescate igual viene de la mano de las medidas para Grecia y si fuera asi, estaria al caer. La teton..., digo la gran teutona no va a permitir que Grecia salga del euro. Son muchos los millones invertidos en tener alli una colonia (nosotros tambien lo somos, y Portugal. De Italia no lo creo tanto), y no va a dejar que se esfumen asi como asi. En cuanto a las OPAs, la verdad, no se como no hemos visto ya alguna: pese a lo mal que vamos como pais, muchas empresas patrias siguen funcionando igual de bien o mejor que hace cuatro años... y ahora cuestan una fraccion.



Cualquier cosa antes que romper el €. Italia lo tenía peor, y el premio nos le hemos llevado nosotros, somos asín de listos. No han OPAdo todavía porque pretenden OPAr en los precios mínimos. No veo escenario de OPAs hasta 2013. Este año toca escalada en el precio de la deuda pública.


----------



## muertoviviente (24 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Entrada de volumen en nivel relevante, zona de negociación con volumen. Tienen ganas de 6600



pasase al analisis mistico y le llegaran antes las noticias


----------



## burbujeado (24 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> A ver mi opinión, aunque no soy experto en IBEX. TEF los veo huyendo del país y la acción a €; sus fundamentales, NPI. IBE está ya muy purgada, pero les queda bastante por purgar (Bankia, ACS), aunque buenos fundamentales. SAN, como no les salga bien alguna de sus jugadas, se va más abajo; tiene caja (para ser banco) y buenos fundamentales.



Pues no se si lo hizo adrede pero ya movió su sede a Londres hace año y medio y solo mantiene oficinals regionales en madrid solo, además de tener los calls en sudamerica está muy focalizada allí como visión de negocio. Vaya que no le costaría nada deshacer sus centros aquí, vender las infraestructuras y adiós muy buenas.

Y Santander sería de las últimas en caer, estilo too big to fail, la veo en bases 3,6-3,8 pero si cae es que el país se va a la mierda.


----------



## burbubolsa (24 May 2012)

jaja, es hablar y viene la madre de todos los guanos... el NYMEX.CL se da la vuelta violentamente


----------



## FranR (24 May 2012)

Zona de negociación Now...si rebota objetivo 6620


----------



## burbujeado (24 May 2012)

mutiko dijo:


> El rescate igual viene de la mano de las medidas para Grecia y si fuera asi, estaria al caer. La teton..., digo la gran teutona no va a permitir que Grecia salga del euro. Son muchos los millones invertidos en tener alli una colonia (nosotros tambien lo somos, y Portugal. De Italia no lo creo tanto), y no va a dejar que se esfumen asi como asi. En cuanto a las OPAs, la verdad, no se como no hemos visto ya alguna: pese a lo mal que vamos como pais, muchas empresas patrias siguen funcionando igual de bien o mejor que hace cuatro años... y ahora cuestan una fraccion.



Da por descontado que si grecia se sale hará un simpa..


----------



## mutiko (24 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Cualquier cosa antes que romper el €. Italia lo tenía peor, y el premio nos le hemos llevado nosotros, somos asín de listos. No han OPAdo todavía porque pretenden OPAr en los precios mínimos. No veo escenario de OPAs hasta 2013. Este año toca escalada en el precio de la deuda pública.



El problema de querer opar en precios minimos esta en que es una subasta a la baja y, lo mismo por querer tener lo subastado demasiado barato, te quedas sin ello.


----------



## burbubolsa (24 May 2012)

burbujeado dijo:


> Pues no se si lo hizo adrede pero ya movió su sede a Londres hace año y medio y solo mantiene oficinals regionales en madrid solo, además de tener los calls en sudamerica está muy focalizada allí como visión de negocio. Vaya que no le costaría nada deshacer sus centros aquí, vender las infraestructuras y adiós muy buenas.
> 
> Y Santander sería de las últimas en caer, estilo too big to fail, la veo en bases 3,6-3,8 pero si cae es que el país se va a la mierda.



Eso, adiós, y la acción cotizando a nominal. Arcelor Mittal bis.

Si cae SAN, al día siguiente hay pronunciamiento militar. No es descartable, aunque es escenario lejano. Es too big to fail. Pero como no les salga la jugadita de ser numer one en €pa, los amos de JP Morgan les van a quitar un par de tajadas. Los números 1 y 2 de Polonia son del SAN ahora. Y el objetivo es un banco alemán grande. Siguen pensando en Bank of America, pero ya es un escenario lejano.


----------



## Durmiente (24 May 2012)

Por cierto ¿a cuanto está hoy la Media Móvil MÍSTICA? (Mas o menos)


----------



## burbubolsa (24 May 2012)

Menudos latigazos está dando en NYMEX.CL... ajusten SL, venga, pónganselo fácil...


----------



## FranR (24 May 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> Por cierto ¿a cuanto está hoy la Media Móvil MÍSTICA? (Mas o menos)



Va parriba que se las pela...como no la toca.

Al final buscará la Media al precio y no al revés...::


----------



## pecata minuta (24 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> A veces no, siempre dices unas chorradas monumentales.



Esta vez se ha pasado usted de la raya. Al gatito ni tocarlo. Es la mascota del hilo. ¿Es que no piensa respetar nada?


----------



## burbubolsa (24 May 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> Por cierto ¿a cuanto está hoy la Media Móvil MÍSTICA? (Mas o menos)



El futuro del SP lleva 6 días atravesando la MM200.


----------



## FranR (24 May 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Esta vez se ha pasado usted de la raya. Al gatito ni tocarlo. Es la mascota del hilo. ¿Es que no piensa respetar nada?



Es la violensia de los merca

Por cierto, se están regodeando en esta zona. Salida con fuerza.ienso:


----------



## burbubolsa (24 May 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Esta vez se ha pasado usted de la raya. Al gatito ni tocarlo. Es la mascota del hilo. ¿Es que no piensa respetar nada?



Si dijera algo coherente, merecería algún respeto. Su forma de compartir información es falsaria y desinformativa.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 May 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> El que quiera probar un corto (no estoy aconsejándolo, yo no lo voy a probar, es más me queda una minicarga larga), tiene una r/r bastante buena...
> 
> Saludos...



Que bueno era ese corto... :baba:


----------



## burbubolsa (24 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Es la violensia de los merca
> 
> Por cierto, se están regodeando en esta zona. Salida con fuerza.ienso:



Al menos alguien dice algo inteligente. Hora de salirse, venga, gacelillas.


----------



## pollastre (24 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Entrar en base a canalillos y demás tiradineros es invitar a una cazada de SL.




Por favor, su ignorancia ya duele a los hogos. 

Mire, no es delito no tener ni puta idea de algo; pero una demostración pública de ridículo tan clamorosa, es inaceptable. 

Modérese, buen hombre.


----------



## FranR (24 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Al menos alguien dice algo inteligente. Hora de salirse, venga, gacelillas.



Estoooo...pero es que mi salida es hacia arriba.:


----------



## burbubolsa (24 May 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Por favor, su ignorancia ya duele a los hogos.
> 
> Mire, no es delito no tener ni puta idea de algo; pero una demostración pública de ridículo tan clamorosa, es inaceptable.
> 
> Modérese, buen hombre.



Tanta obsesión realmente halaga. Venga, confiese qué es lo que le ha dolido de verdad. Eso de los canalillos seguro que no. ¡Pero si además estoy operando en base a niveles! ¿Tanto desprecia sus propias técnicas?


----------



## FranR (24 May 2012)

Rebote en nivel relevante sin volumen...veamos si la acumulación ya estaba hecha.


----------



## burbubolsa (24 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Estoooo...pero es que mi salida es hacia arriba.:



Pues quédese. Bueno, seguro que sabe más que yo. Pero mis niveles dicen arriba.


----------



## muertoviviente (24 May 2012)

cuanto marca el ibex ahora mismo ? :

las webs gratis me marcan diferentes niveles :8:


----------



## Durmiente (24 May 2012)

Pues parece que dicen p'abajo no?


----------



## FranR (24 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Pues quédese. Bueno, seguro que sabe más que yo. Pero mis niveles *dicen arriba*.



Lo mismo que los míos....620 objetivo en contado, ya lo he dicho antes.

Aunque se acaba la jornada y ha vuelto a canal principal.


----------



## burbubolsa (24 May 2012)

Allá que va el DAX otra vez al 6289. Esto está lleno de gacelas pesadas.


----------



## nombre (24 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cuanto marca el ibex ahora mismo ? :
> 
> las webs gratis me marcan diferentes niveles :8:



6546 tengo yo


----------



## FranR (24 May 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> Pues parece que dicen p'abajo no?



Tranqui Hamijo, la vuelta a niveles o techos de canal es normal antes de continuar....


Veamos como salimos de esta


DALE PEPON


----------



## muertoviviente (24 May 2012)

ahora mismo veo al ibex en 6590 contado , eso esta bien ? :


----------



## burbubolsa (24 May 2012)

Toma gato, IBEX futuro 6529.


----------



## muertoviviente (24 May 2012)

en la pagina de bnp 6540 y en capitalbolsa 6590 :


----------



## burbubolsa (24 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Lo mismo que los míos....620 objetivo en contado, ya lo he dicho antes.
> 
> Aunque se acaba la jornada y ha vuelto a canal principal.



El DAX se ha pasado el día tonteando por el pivote. Pero ya ha visitado 3 veces el S1, y ha rebotado en las 3.


----------



## spheratu (24 May 2012)

Solo entro para desearles suerte.
Dificil y complicada es la situación,
la liquidez es la única salvación.


----------



## flawless11 (24 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> en la pagina de bnp 6540 y en capitalbolsa 6590 :



6543 ahora mismo.


----------



## Sr. Breve (24 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Es que es petada de stoploss de gacelas y realizaciones de beneficios de takeprofits de leoncios lo que hace moverse esto. Entrar en base a canalillos y demás tiradineros es invitar a una cazada de SL.



estoy muy de acuerdo, hoy es uno de esos días

uno debe tener un sistema para días como éstos...


----------



## nombre (24 May 2012)

6544 17:08 :43

tio con lo que operas te sale gratis el tr, me vas a hacer dudar de tus operaciones 8:


----------



## muertoviviente (24 May 2012)

flawless11 dijo:


> 6543 ahora mismo.



gracias , entonces nos dimos contra la bajista ::


----------



## burbubolsa (24 May 2012)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> estoy muy de acuerdo, hoy es uno de esos días
> 
> uno debe tener un sistema para días como éstos...



grid scalping, jaja, pero no se lo diga a pollastre, que se enfada


----------



## FranR (24 May 2012)

flawless11 dijo:


> *6543* ahora mismo.



La mayor parte de la jornada se ha pegado alrededor de ese nivel.

Como puse bien temprano esta mañana en el blog, es nivel relevante en escapada alcista.

Vamos que les gusta esa cifra a la leonada.


----------



## muertoviviente (24 May 2012)

nombre dijo:


> 6544 17:08:43
> 
> tio con lo que operas te sale gratis el tr, me vas a hacer dudar de tus operaciones 8:



es para que el cerebro este siempre en forma , tiene que hacer el trabajo de las compus de los brokels


----------



## burbubolsa (24 May 2012)

El koncorde se ha pasado dando señales falsas todo el día para el DAX. Ahora da compra, así que debería bajar...


----------



## paulistano (24 May 2012)

En ocasiones veo gatos mirando el teletexto de TVE para ver cómo va el ibex...


----------



## burbubolsa (24 May 2012)

Volumen vendedor bastante fuerte en DAX según koncorde. Dan ganas de salir pitando....


----------



## muertoviviente (24 May 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> En ocasiones veo gatos mirando el teletexto de TVE para ver cómo va el ibex...



mi sistema de inteligencia natural esta sobrecargado , estaba un momento como drogao :


----------



## paulistano (24 May 2012)

Es que a estos precios dan ganas de entrar, pero la posibilidad de que mañana entremos en pérdidas vía gap es taaaan probable....que hay que aprovechar momentos como los de esta mañana para entrar y proteger...


----------



## burbubolsa (24 May 2012)

No lo entiendo. Deje de insultarme y explíquenos, Mr. P, por qué sube el DAX si manos fuertes y débiles están vendiendo.


----------



## FranR (24 May 2012)

Multinick detector on!!!


----------



## burbubolsa (24 May 2012)

Yo veo posibilidad de gap al alza. El NYMEX.CL ha subido su buen dólar, y los índices €peos están planos o rojos. Queda sesión, pero no creo que haya traumas.


----------



## burbubolsa (24 May 2012)

Otra vez el DAX haciendo el paripé en el pivote. Alucinante esto de la bolsa, como para andar haciéndonos cabronaditas, aparte...


----------



## burbubolsa (24 May 2012)

Se ruega al propietario de un contrato buy de futuro de DAX estacionado en 6331 acuda a liquidarlo, que está impidiendo la circulación hacia el R1.


----------



## LCIRPM (24 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Tranqui Hamijo, la vuelta a niveles o techos de canal es normal antes de continuar....
> 
> 
> Veamos como salimos de esta
> ...



¿Como ven el gráfico de DIA? Ha perdido el canal alcista y ha vuelto a tocarlo por abajini ¿¿continuación alcista?? ienso:


----------



## Pepitoria (24 May 2012)

Que flojos están los largos...


----------



## burbujeado (24 May 2012)

Esto tiene recorrido a la baja, para que esforzarse a meter largos.. jiji


----------



## pollastre (24 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> No lo entiendo. Deje de insultarme y explíquenos, Mr. P, por qué sube el DAX si manos fuertes y débiles están vendiendo.



Yo no le he insultado, simplemente le decía que habla alegremente de cosas que desconoce. 

No puedo ver nada ni explicarle nada, porque ya he cerrado y estoy en casa. Pero, ¿qué es lo que ocurre que le parezca extraño?


----------



## mutiko (24 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Es que es petada de stoploss de gacelas y realizaciones de beneficios de takeprofits de leoncios lo que hace moverse esto. Entrar en base a canalillos y demás tiradineros es invitar a una cazada de SL.



Hombre, algunos tirabamos los dineros gustosos en mas de un canalillo...


----------



## burbubolsa (24 May 2012)

burbujeado dijo:


> Esto tiene recorrido a la baja, para que esforzarse a meter largos.. jiji



Sin duda. Esto es un duelo.


----------



## Pepitoria (24 May 2012)

Como peten los 1317 nos vamos de cabeza a las profundidades abisales...


----------



## burbubolsa (24 May 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Yo no le he insultado, simplemente le decía que habla alegremente de cosas que desconoce.
> 
> No puedo ver nada ni explicarle nada, porque ya he cerrado y estoy en casa. Pero, ¿qué es lo que ocurre que le parezca extraño?



No hace falta que vea nada. Estamos aquí para aprender, y más vale tarde que sin margen. Lo que ocurre es el koncorde mostrando volumen vendedor en manos fuertes y débiles, y sin embargo estaba subiendo.

El que sí se está estrellando recurrentemente en el pivote es el EURUSD. Allá va de nuevo.


----------



## Sr. Breve (24 May 2012)

burbujeado dijo:


> Esto tiene recorrido a la baja, para que esforzarse a meter largos.. jiji



pues yo creo que es al contrario, que acabarán rompiendo el 1324 futuro del SP500 triangulando de forma mezquina 8:


----------



## ponzi (24 May 2012)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Ponzi, qué opinión te merecen las cuentas de GAS NATURAL Y TOTAL (si las conoces)
> 
> La primera la tengo en cartera a 10,95, la segunda la tengo como posible target.
> 
> Gracias de antemano.



Gas natural tiene unos 17000 mill de deuda pero en caja tienen entre 3000-4000 mill. Es un negocio rentable con margenes del 31,64%.Poco a poco estan haciendo rentable la opa con union fenosa. Tienen margen para crecer.Soy optimista con ellos quizas deberian reducir un poco su deuda (2000-3000 mill), es una cifra que no creo que tengan demasiados problemas en conseguir y a priori no parece que tengan que vender ningun activo estrategico, a traves del negocio pueden recaudarlo sin problemas. El negocio de los gaseoductos tiene una cosa muy buena y es que amortizan al doble de velocidad que su vida util asi que por ahi obtienen dinero libre de impuestos.El valor contable de gas natural es 14,56. Sobre Total a mi me parece una petrolera muy rentable,no hay muchas que obtengan margenes del 30% supongo que sera debido a los tipos de pozos o de tecnologia que disponga cada una.De las que he visto las que pbtienen mayores margenes son (exxom,repsol y total).Total maneja margenes del 30,89% tiene un roe del 18,01% una caja de 14342 mill y una deuda de 22405 mill. Esta muy cerca del valor contable 29-31.No es una mala empresa y no esta relativamente cara.Aun asi con mas tiempo este verano me gustaria realizar una comparativa de los pozos petroliferos de las grandes petroleras. Sobre todo quien dispone de mas concesiones de pozos no convencionales asi como quien tiene la mejor tecnologia.


----------



## FranR (24 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Es que es petada de stoploss de gacelas y realizaciones de beneficios de takeprofits de leoncios lo que hace moverse esto. Entrar *en base a canalillos y demás tiradineros* es invitar a una cazada de SL.



A ver si me explico rápido. Porque usted no entienda de que hablamos, no le da NINGUN derecho a menospreciar el trabajo de la gente.

A usted le va bien su sistema? Gana de forma recurrente? Pues enhorabuena, aquí hay gente que lo hace con ese sistema.

La verdad no ha sido la mejor forma de entrar insultando, aunque algunos te desesperan, y te hacen saltar.

Si se da cuenta, la gente que lleva aquí mucho tiempo les tiene cierto respeto a los que obtienen y usan esos canalillos, como usted dice.

Lo que puede tener claro es que nadie le va a decir como se han montado un sistema que llevan años perfeccionando.

Tenga respeto y le tendrán respeto, así de fácil.


----------



## FranR (24 May 2012)

Por cierto cierre flojeando, nos dejan en tierra de nadie.

Los americanos mandan. Ahora a vigilar SP y los niveles de Luis.


----------



## Sr. Breve (24 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Lo que ocurre es el koncorde mostrando volumen vendedor en manos fuertes y débiles, y sin embargo estaba subiendo.



suele pasar, de hecho un señor se preguntó el porqué ocurría eso y modificó este indicador. Esa modificación la llamó "Manipulación":

Indicador Manipulación para ProRealTime


----------



## burbujeado (24 May 2012)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> pues yo creo que es al contrario, que acabarán rompiendo el 1324 futuro del SP500 triangulando de forma mezquina 8:



lo decía por mercados europeos, chulibex,dax.. usted me hace trampas. :no:


----------



## burbubolsa (24 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> A ver si me explico rápido. Porque usted no entienda de que hablamos, no le da NINGUN derecho a menospreciar el trabajo de la gente.
> 
> A usted le va bien su sistema? Gana de forma recurrente? Pues enhorabuena, aquí hay gente que lo hace con ese sistema.
> 
> ...



No es menosprecio. Sencillamente, toda técnica manual es inválida. Tarde o temprano, nos hacemos viejos de repente y ya no estamos para andar haciendo líneas aquí y allá, para meramente justificar operativas pasadas, aunque den rendimiento. Por eso defiendo fervientemente los métodos algorítmicos. La precisión puede ser indeseable en bolsa, pero es lo que permite recurrencia.

Concretamente al tirar canales en base a mínimos relativos, cambiando la ventana temporal se obtienen resultados diferentes. No me parece apropiado. El cálculo de niveles me parece más interesante, precisamente porque permite ajustarse a método.


----------



## burbubolsa (24 May 2012)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> suele pasar, de hecho un señor se preguntó el porqué ocurría eso y modificó este indicador. Esa modificación la llamó "Manipulación":
> 
> Indicador Manipulación para ProRealTime



Me lo programo hoy para el MT4.


----------



## FranR (24 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> No es menosprecio. Sencillamente, *toda técnica manual es inválida*. Tarde o temprano, nos hacemos viejos de repente y ya no estamos para andar haciendo líneas aquí y allá, para meramente justificar operativas pasadas, aunque den rendimiento. Por eso defiendo fervientemente los métodos algorítmicos. La precisión puede ser indeseable en bolsa, pero es lo que permite recurrencia.
> 
> Concretamente al tirar canales en base a mínimos relativos, cambiando la ventana temporal se obtienen resultados diferentes. No me parece apropiado. El cálculo de niveles me parece más interesante, precisamente porque permite ajustarse a método.



¿Y quien le ha dicho que la obtención de niveles y canales de cotización es manual?

Mire el perfil de la gente de por aquí. Hinjinieros-Estadísticos-Informáticos superiores....


----------



## burbubolsa (24 May 2012)

NYMEX.CL y metales bastante arriba.


----------



## muertoviviente (24 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> ¿Y quien le ha dicho que la obtención de niveles y canales de cotización es manual?
> 
> Mire el perfil de la gente de por aquí. Hinjinieros-Estadísticos-Informáticos superiores....



no se olvide de los alquimistas :rolleye:


----------



## pollastre (24 May 2012)

El problema del indicador koncorde, y esto es sólo mi opinión, no un hecho fáctico inapelable.... es que es, simple y precisamente, eso: un indicador.

Pretender que un indicador (el que sea, como se llame) que por definición no es más que unas pocas fórmulas matemáticas, sea capaz de "ver a las manos fuertes" y "ver a las manos débiles" es ilusorio y propio del trading-ficción.

Hace falta mucho más que una simple fórmula para distinguir a manos fuertes de débiles. Es absolutamente cándido e inocente creerse que el koncorde hace tal cosa.

El propio autor del koncorde, en su página web (le hablo ahora mismo de memoria de hace unos tres años, no sé qué pondrá hoy en día) advertía expresamente a los posibles usuarios de su indicador, que la expresión "manos fuertes" y "manos débiles" eran "labels" a modo indicativo, que de ninguna manera el koncorde tenía la habilidad *real *de identificarlas.

Fiar su dinero a una operación con el koncorde porque la gráfica se ha vuelto azul en vez de verde....... pues.... es igual que preguntar "¿por qué el mercado hace una cosa si el koncorde está marcando otra?". Lo mismo. Mire Ud. el koncorde es francamente irrelevante al respecto de lo que el mercado hace o deja de hacer, esa es la realidad de la situación que debe Ud. entender.



burbubolsa dijo:


> No hace falta que vea nada. Estamos aquí para aprender, y más vale tarde que sin margen. Lo que ocurre es el koncorde mostrando volumen vendedor en manos fuertes y débiles, y sin embargo estaba subiendo.
> 
> El que sí se está estrellando recurrentemente en el pivote es el EURUSD. Allá va de nuevo.


----------



## Sr. Breve (24 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Me lo programo hoy para el MT4.



no es la panacea (como todo), pero para algunos valores y determinados timeframes dá pistas de los que está ocurriendo


----------



## burbubolsa (24 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> ¿Y quien le ha dicho que la obtención de niveles y canales de cotización es manual?
> 
> Mire el perfil de la gente de por aquí. Hinjinieros-Estadísticos-Informáticos superiores....



Da igual. Ya he probado métricas tipo zigzag y canales de zigzag. El precio rebota y rompe arbitrariamente los canales trazados con zigzag.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 May 2012)

Alguien por aqui hablo hace tiempo de los terminales bloomberg, ahora han sacado parte de su soporte gratuito.

Open API | Open Market Data Initiative | Bloomberg L.P.

ni idea de que es, ni como se construye, si alguien se anima ya nos cuenta.


----------



## mutiko (24 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> No es menosprecio. Sencillamente, toda técnica manual es inválida. Tarde o temprano, nos hacemos viejos de repente y ya no estamos para andar haciendo líneas aquí y allá, para meramente justificar operativas pasadas, aunque den rendimiento. Por eso defiendo fervientemente los métodos algorítmicos. La precisión puede ser indeseable en bolsa, pero es lo que permite recurrencia.
> 
> Concretamente al tirar canales en base a mínimos relativos, cambiando la ventana temporal se obtienen resultados diferentes. No me parece apropiado. El cálculo de niveles me parece más interesante, precisamente porque permite ajustarse a método.



Yo no lo tildaria tan alegremente de invalido. Las lineas y los canales son la forma simplificada (y menos precisa) de obtener con un papel, una calculadora, un lapiz, una regla y un cartabon, lo mismo que sacan las maquinas con sus algoritmos. Obviamente esta en desventaja, principalmente por la lentitud que define a los humanos, contra las maquinas, pero eso no quiere decir, ni que sea invalido, ni que no se pueda ganar dinero. La rapidez de las maquinas la suple el ser humano con la intuicion (de la que las maquinas estan totalmente desprovistas) y la inteligencia REAL, en contraposicion a la "inteligencia" de las maquinas, que solo se limitan a hacer operaciones matematicas a velocidad de vertigo.


----------



## FranR (24 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Da igual. Ya he probado métricas tipo zigzag y canales de zigzag. El precio rebota y rompe arbitrariamente los canales trazados con zigzag.



Ok. Sin embargo aquí a diario se marcan operativas basadas en los sistemas con un alto índice de aciertos.

A lo mejor no ha elegido el camino correcto, prueba-error


----------



## Pepitoria (24 May 2012)

Ahí está el SP sacando unas velas rojas interesantes...


----------



## burbubolsa (24 May 2012)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> no es la panacea (como todo), pero para algunos valores y determinados timeframes dá pistas de los que está ocurriendo



No existe ni el indicador ni el experto definitivo. Lo que sí sospecho es que hay una serie de indicadores consensuados, y es el uso común de esos indicadores lo que les dota de potencia. Hay otros, como koncorde, que no gozan de ese consenso, aunque sí veo que reduce el lag al dar las señales, aunque deben ser complementadas. A mí esto de tradear manualmente, aunque rentable (poco rentable), me agota. Pero sí que estoy aprendiendo, y mi intención es volcar el conocimiento obtenido en sistemas automatizados que permitan tradear con una supervisión mínima. Porque lo que sí tengo claro es que esto está más manipulado que el tebeo, y que lo normal es perder o ganar minúsculamente, pero no por impericia, sino porque el mercado es así; una lucha asimétrica. Ir de leoncillo listorro mezclándose con el gacelerío solo tiene sentido si: eres un leoncio que está leyendo el sentir gacelero y, de paso, riéndose de ellos; o para encontrar gacelas gordas a las que engañar y meter a un hedge fund.


----------



## burbubolsa (24 May 2012)

El koncorde en DAX dice pánico, pero esto se mueve muy poco para ser pánico alguno.


----------



## pollastre (24 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> A mí esto de tradear manualmente, aunque rentable (poco rentable), me agota. Pero sí que estoy aprendiendo, y mi intención es volcar el conocimiento obtenido en sistemas automatizados que permitan tradear con una supervisión mínima.




Si Ud. no es capaz de batir al mercado manualmente, un ATS no va a ayudarle.

Si sus estrategias son perdedoras, automatizandolas lo único que va a conseguir es perder dinero de forma gloriosamente automatizada, sin intervención humana.


----------



## burbubolsa (24 May 2012)

mutiko dijo:


> Yo no lo tildaria tan alegremente de invalido. Las lineas y los canales son la forma simplificada (y menos precisa) de obtener con un papel, una calculadora, un lapiz, una regla y un cartabon, lo mismo que sacan las maquinas con sus algoritmos. Obviamente esta en desventaja, principalmente por la lentitud que define a los humanos, contra las maquinas, pero eso no quiere decir, ni que sea invalido, ni que no se pueda ganar dinero. La rapidez de las maquinas la suple el ser humano con la intuicion (de la que las maquinas estan totalmente desprovistas) y la inteligencia REAL, en contraposicion a la "inteligencia" de las maquinas, que solo se limitan a hacer operaciones matematicas a velocidad de vertigo.



Es que esa intuición incluye cierta dosis de autoengaño, y ahí es donde veo el peligro. No dudo que quien use canales manuales tenga aciertos, pero tampoco me extrañaría que fuera por otros datos ajenos a la operativa con canales, como fundamentales, o sensibilidad a otros factores no conscientes.


----------



## burbubolsa (24 May 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Si Ud. no es capaz de batir al mercado manualmente, un ATS no va a ayudarle.
> 
> Si sus estrategias son perdedoras, automatizandolas lo único que va a conseguir es perder dinero de forma gloriosamente automatizada, sin intervención humana.



Resulta irrelevante batir al mercado si esa operativa no se puede replicar. Porque entre eso y operar tirando una moneda, no hay ninguna diferencia.


----------



## burbubolsa (24 May 2012)

Pues mira, el koncorde no funciona tan mal. Aquí vino el guano.


----------



## atman (24 May 2012)

Burbubolsa, sus comentarios me hacen pensar que tal vez lleve poco tiempo en esto o tal vez sea usted muy joven. Lo digo por esa visión reducida y maniquea de este mundo, calificando y clasificando con excesiva ligereza a todo el que/lo que se encuentra en el mercado. La arrogancia tambien cuesta dinero. No lo olvide.


----------



## pollastre (24 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Resulta irrelevante batir al mercado si esa operativa no se puede replicar.




Le explico.

Estoy convencido que, con paciencia y cariño, haremos de Ud. un tladel de provecho ::

Verá, su frase de arriba... es que está todo mal. Todo. Le cuento por qué.

"Batir al mercado" es una expresión que significa ganar dinero recurrentemente, consistentemente, a lo largo de un periodo de tiempo. Generalmente hablamos de un año completo.

Convendrá conmigo entonces, que para ganar dinero de forma consistente durante un año, la operativa que use necesariamente debe poder ser replicada, debe ser algo conocido, probado, y con una expectancia de retornos positiva.
Vamos, que no es suerte ni flor de un día. Ni de 20 días.

Así que esa frase que Ud. ha dicho más arriba, es que no hay por dónde cogerla. Tiene Ud. que afianzar conceptos básicos antes de pensar siquiera en batir nada.


----------



## atman (24 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Resulta irrelevante batir al mercado si esa operativa no se puede replicar. Porque entre eso y operar tirando una moneda, no hay ninguna diferencia.



Que dice, que? :8:

Edito: me pisó POllastre, sólo que él se molestó es explicarse. LA vida que se pegan algunos... :XX:


----------



## burbubolsa (24 May 2012)

atman dijo:


> Burbubolsa, sus comentarios me hacen pensar que tal vez lleve poco tiempo en esto o tal vez sea usted muy joven. Lo digo por esa visión reducida y maniquea de este mundo, calificando y clasificando con excesiva ligereza a todo el que/lo que se encuentra en el mercado. La arrogancia tambien cuesta dinero. No lo olvide.



Yo no estoy aquí para plegarme al mercado. Imagino que nadie. Y uno puede esperar a que el mercado le de los peces, o puede aprender a pescarlos. Ese es mi interés, y la ambición por el conocimiento me hace, indudablemente, mejor y más rentable.


----------



## pollastre (24 May 2012)

atman dijo:


> Que dice, que? :8:
> 
> Edito: me pisó POllastre, sólo que él se molestó es explicarse. LA vida que se pegan algunos... :XX:



Es que hoy es.... Juernes, preludio de Viernes Terminal ::::

Llamen al Sr. Chinazo.... preparen las tónicas, enciendan sus V8 tracción trasera.... que nos vamossss


----------



## burbubolsa (24 May 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Le explico.
> 
> Estoy convencido que, con paciencia y cariño, haremos de Ud. un tladel de provecho ::
> 
> ...



Si no para de confundirse, y de intentar confundirme, entonces no habrá nada que aprender de usted. Y si no hay nada que aprender es porque no tiene nada que ofrecer. Y ahora no me venga con teorías de la eficiencia de los mercados, y bla bla. Está aquí para reírse de los gacelos, y de mí, y punto.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Multinick detector on!!!



¿¿¿Usted cree???



mutiko dijo:


> Hombre, algunos tirabamos los dineros gustosos en mas de un canalillo...



Eso es el canal de panama!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


atman dijo:


> Que dice, que? :8:
> 
> Edito: me pisó POllastre, sólo que él se molestó es explicarse. LA vida que se pegan algunos... :XX:



Es lo que tiene no dar un palo al agua, que se tiene mucho tiempo libre :XX: :XX:


----------



## pollastre (24 May 2012)

Ah, ¿que ahora soy un leoncio entonces?

Menuda empanada mental que tiene Ud. ::




[BZZZZZ] FranR, aquí pato rojo, solicito extracción inmediata a la central del Hedge Fund. Mi coartada ha sido comprometida, repito, EVAC, EVAC inmediata.

:XX::XX:




burbubolsa dijo:


> Si no para de confundirse, y de intentar confundirme, entonces no habrá nada que aprender de usted. Y si no hay nada que aprender es porque no tiene nada que ofrecer. Y ahora no me venga con teorías de la eficiencia de los mercados, y bla bla. Está aquí para reírse de los gacelos, y de mí, y punto.


----------



## burbubolsa (24 May 2012)

señor lobo dijo:


> estimados gurús de burbuja, creeis que le queda recorrido a la baja al chulibex?



Hasta que llegue el día del rescate. Se rumorea que mañana se solicita. Pero es mejor tener algún topo en la Administración Central del Estado.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 May 2012)

señor lobo dijo:


> estimados gurús de burbuja, creeis que le queda recorrido a la baja al chulibex?



No soy nada de eso que dices, pero hasta que no se superen los 6700 con ganas, tiene pinta de quere bajar más....

Si me equivoco, me subiré más tarde


----------



## burbubolsa (24 May 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Ah, ¿que ahora soy un leoncio entonces?
> 
> Menuda empanada mental que tiene Ud. ::
> 
> ...



Vamos, por si no queda claro, y encima con afán de protagonismo. Digno de estudio.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 May 2012)

Voy a poner este hilo bajo el camino que nunca tuvo que perder, en la senda de la buena vida, que hablan tanto de indicadores que eso va a aparecer un hilo serio de bolsa, y no, no en mi presencia.


----------



## burbubolsa (24 May 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Voy a poner este hilo bajo el camino que nunca tuvo que perder, en la senda de la buena vida, que hablan tanto de indicadores que eso va a aparecer un hilo serio de bolsa, y no, no en mi presencia.



Si tiene colegas leoncios de la Bolsa de Valencia, le aseguro que no le hace falta nigún indicador automatizable.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 May 2012)

Pecata minuta tradeando







Kujire pensando el el nasdaq







Ronda de copas pagadas por el honorable







Fran200 recien levantao bostezando







Publicidad






Silenciosa instantes antes de encerrarse en una habitacion con Claca







Mas publicidad, que soy como antena 3 con la formula 1









y lo que todo el mundo esperaba







no no esto no
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Si tiene colegas leoncios de la Bolsa de Valencia, le aseguro que no le hace falta nigún indicador automatizable.



hay bolsa en Valencia? Seguro que la cobran como en el mercadona.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 May 2012)

Quiene s la zagala esa?
Pesará más de 40kg???

::


----------



## Adriangtir (24 May 2012)

Yo a estas horas y de estos días ya estoy un poco vinagre, pero (y debe ser por el alcohol) los comentarios del Sr. Burbubolsa y su humildad me recuerdan a cierto miembro peludo aceptado en "esta, nuestra comunidad".

Sr. Chinito, ya se lo dije anteriormente (hace días u horas...) esta usted desatado... Grandísimos BMW ha mostrado(el resto lo ha bloqueado la Srta. Que me esta pagando las copas... Mi santa)


----------



## atman (24 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Yo no estoy aquí para plegarme al mercado. Imagino que nadie. Y uno puede esperar a que el mercado le de los peces, o puede aprender a pescarlos. Ese es mi interés, y la ambición por el conocimiento me hace, indudablemente, mejor y más rentable.



Creo que se olvida de un pequeño detalle: aquí usted es el pez.


----------



## atman (24 May 2012)

Chinitoooo.. que aún estoy en el trabajo y no estoy solooo..... jajaja...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 May 2012)

Vengaaa valeeee ahora cuelgo graficas para los que estan a su alrededor no pienen bien de ustedes........


----------



## burbubolsa (24 May 2012)

atman dijo:


> Creo que se olvida de un pequeño detalle: aquí usted es el pez.



Y tú el gusano.


----------



## atman (24 May 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Quiene s la zagala esa?
> *Pesará más de 40kg???*
> ::



La hernia no perdona... ???


----------



## Sr. Breve (24 May 2012)

el SP500 ha dilatado hacia abajo, ya han conseguido soplar los stops...

ahora el stop "verdadero" creo que está justo debajo del 1312 futuro, en el 11 o 10... echándole unas horas, debiera romper por arriba


----------



## Sipanha (24 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Y tú el gusano.



Reportado Hamijo.


----------



## atman (24 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Y tú el gusano.



Como papá se entere de que le coges el ordenador... te quedas quince días sin paga.


----------



## burbubolsa (24 May 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Reportado Hamijo.



Encantado de poder airear esta cadena de insultos a la que he sido sometido. Espero que disfrutes.


----------



## burbubolsa (24 May 2012)

atman dijo:


> Como papá se entere de que le coges el ordenador... te quedas quince días sin paga.



¿Te estás riendo de mí o algo te resulta gracioso? Bueno, pues esto es reportable.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (24 May 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Allá ud.
> 
> *Yo sólo digo que parece que quiere que alguien le responda mal para sacar la reportadora. Por lo tanto, sí, creo que es un troleo.*





burbubolsa dijo:


> ¿Te estás riendo de mí o algo te resulta gracioso? Bueno, pues esto es reportable.



QED :fiufiu:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 May 2012)

Unas graficas y otras cosillas pero que no sean ginegras y coches que ya estan muy vistos, quizas podemos hablar de cosas como persianas, hamacas...

La grafica:






y otras cosillas:

Cabeceros de cama:






hamacas:






Tumbonas de playa:






La portada de la version adulta del libro gacelas con leones en la cama:






Alfombras:






Cristales dobles, son eficaces si o no?






Publicidad:


----------



## paulistano (24 May 2012)

Tíos con pelos en los huevos picados por lo que un tío que ni conocen ni conocerán jamás, dice o dejar de decir de él por el internet:ouch:


----------



## Pepitoria (24 May 2012)

Chinito, que se nos desmoraliza la sección femenina con tanta foto de jamelga...jeje 

p.d mmm...ienso:













da igual


----------



## burbubolsa (24 May 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> QED :fiufiu:



Esto sí que es la leche. ¿Quieres decir que por haber sido insultado PREMEDITADAMENTE no puedo reportar, y que si hubiera sido espontáneo, sí? El colmo. Espero, de verdad, que esto se aclare, porque parece más propio de una sesión de sadoretórica del Opus Dei.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 May 2012)

Relajense señores, 

unas copas para ustedes






y unos beckam para ellas







Solo hay algo mas estupido que discutir, discutir dos veces.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (24 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Esto sí que es la leche. *¿Quieres decir que por haber sido insultado PREMEDITADAMENTE no puedo reportar, y que si hubiera sido espontáneo, sí?* El colmo. Espero, de verdad, que esto se aclare, porque parece más propio de una sesión de sadoretórica del Opus Dei.



No digo eso, sino que, como dije hace 2 noches, llevas días provocando buscando ser insultado y ya lo has conseguido. Reporta lo que quieras, a mi me ni me viene ni me va. Aunque el que lleva una estrategia premeditada pareces tú.

PD: Lo que es increible es la interpretación que haces de lo que yo he escrito. ¿Dónde digo yo que no puedas reportar independientemente del dolo aplicado al insulto? :ouch:

PD2: Ahora le reporto yo por dar a entender que pertenezco a una organización de moral católica a la que no pertenezco. ¡Habráse visto!

PD3: Y colará y se picará xD


----------



## burbubolsa (24 May 2012)

Hablando del koncorde estas cosas no ocurrirían. Y además ha detectado el crash dive correctamente.


----------



## Janus (24 May 2012)

Piratón, cierro las Trina con un 8% por título de reward entre ayer y hoy. A ver cómo sales de las Hanwha. Suerte


----------



## Janus (24 May 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Se nota, dia pepon...mas de diez minutos sin post nuevo
> 
> Janus, entró en gamesa al final?
> 
> Parece que se ha tomado con buenos ojos el cambio directivo, si bien esta subida del 4% ya se vió el lunes creo y al dia siguiente ya estaba Paco esperando con las rebajas.



Aún no pero estoy cerquita.


----------



## nombre (24 May 2012)

Me voy a poner corto en " Habeis visto el ibex..." rotos los soportes el hilo se va al guano :XX:

Me quedo con lo de chinito, no discutir dos veces. Ignoremosnos todos y hacemos bonitos monologos :fiufiu:


----------



## Diegol07 (24 May 2012)

La verdad que estamos a punto de cambiar el rumbo de la directriz del buen rollo que caracterizo siempre al Hilo.
Demasiada discusion ultimamente por aqui, sigamos el ejemplo de Chino and compañia y que reine el buen rollo.


----------



## atman (24 May 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Tíos con pelos en los huevos picados por lo que un tío que ni conocen ni conocerán jamás, dice o dejar de decir de él por el internet:ouch:



No le falta a usted razón. Lo que pasa es que al principio pensaba que era alguien mínimamente sensato, pero al final demuestra otra cosa. Ahora que lo sé, /ignore y punto.


----------



## MarketMaker (24 May 2012)

Buen rollito señores....

No se preocupen que el dinero que pierdan está en buenas manos.


----------



## Manu_alcala (24 May 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Gas natural tiene unos 17000 mill de deuda pero en caja tienen entre 3000-4000 mill. Es un negocio rentable con margenes del 31,64%.Poco a poco estan haciendo rentable la opa con union fenosa. Tienen margen para crecer.Soy optimista con ellos quizas deberian reducir un poco su deuda (2000-3000 mill), es una cifra que no creo que tengan demasiados problemas en conseguir y a priori no parece que tengan que vender ningun activo estrategico, a traves del negocio pueden recaudarlo sin problemas. El negocio de los gaseoductos tiene una cosa muy buena y es que amortizan al doble de velocidad que su vida util asi que por ahi obtienen dinero libre de impuestos.El valor contable de gas natural es 14,56. Sobre Total a mi me parece una petrolera muy rentable,no hay muchas que obtengan margenes del 30% supongo que sera debido a los tipos de pozos o de tecnologia que disponga cada una.De las que he visto las que pbtienen mayores margenes son (exxom,repsol y total).Total maneja margenes del 30,89% tiene un roe del 18,01% una caja de 14342 mill y una deuda de 22405 mill. Esta muy cerca del valor contable 29-31.No es una mala empresa y no esta relativamente cara.Aun asi con mas tiempo este verano me gustaria realizar una comparativa de los pozos petroliferos de las grandes petroleras. Sobre todo quien dispone de mas concesiones de pozos no convencionales asi como quien tiene la mejor tecnologia.



Gracias de nuevo.

La verdad es que resulta chocante ver la situación de algunas empresas del Ibex, que como bien viene apuntando usted, llevan tiempo cotizando por debajo de su valor en libros y aún así, siguen recibiendo ostias "everyday". Pero bueno, llantos a parte, soy de la opinión que estamos ante una oportunidad histórica para un horizonte a l/p *(MFHB)* y hay que aprovechar estos precios para ir posicionándose poco.

Con respecto a Total, leí recientemente que en 2011 había sido la petrolera con mayor tasa de reposición de reservas en el mundo, dato muy a tener en cuenta mientras el oro negro siga moviendo al mundo y se vaya oficializando el peak oil.


----------



## sarkweber (24 May 2012)

Carmignac se refugia en bonos gubernamentales, dólares y yenes

Es una de las gestoras de más renombre. Y de ahí la impresionante afluencia que siempre tiene su conferencia a inversores en España. La de hoy no ha sido una excepción y los casi 200 asistentes se fueron con una idea muy clara: es tiempo de reducir el riesgo en la cartera.

Es una de las grandes citas que aguardan los profesionales de la gestión española. La Conferencia a inversores de Carmignac tampoco ha defraudado este año y, de hecho, ha congregado a más de 150 asistentes en el Hotel Ritz. Todos ellos pendientes de que las perspectivas que maneja la gestora francesa, que ya tiene 50.000 millones de euros en activos bajo gestión, para la economía y el mercado, ya no europeos sino mundiales.

Unas perspectivas que no son nada halagüeñas, sobre todo en lo que respecta a la eurozona. No en vano, calculan que la zona euro debería crecer en el entorno del 2% para poder afrontar su endeudamiento y para este año se espera una contracción. Por no mencionar que desde la gestora inciden en la necesidad de que se tomen más medidas para fomentar el crecimiento económico en la zona. "Los LTROS han servido para inyectar liquidez a los bancos y que éstos consigan dinero para atender a sus vencimientos pero no ha solucionado el problema principal, que es la falta de crédito al sector privado", afirma Didier Saint George, miembro del comité de inversiones de Carmignac.

El problema es que desde la firma no confían en que estas necesarias medidas se produzcan a corto plazo, ya que los políticos siguen pendientes de sus elecciones.

Por todo ello, no es de extrañar que Carmignac haya rotado su cartera hacia un perfil defensivo. "En abril optamos por reducir nuestra exposición al mercado y de momento no vemos razones para aumentar el riesgo de la cartera", asegura Saint Georges. Además, han aumentado su exposición a la deuda pública de países emergentes y desarrollados, prestando especial atención al bono de EEUU, y también han elevado su exposición a divisas como el dólar, que ya supone el 47% de su cartera y el yen, que ocupa el 16,9% , frente al 15,1% que supone la inversión en euros

Carmignac se refugia en bonos gubernamentales, dólares y yenes - elEconomista.es


----------



## Janus (24 May 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> El problema del indicador koncorde, y esto es sólo mi opinión, no un hecho fáctico inapelable.... es que es, simple y precisamente, eso: un indicador.
> 
> Pretender que un indicador (el que sea, como se llame) que por definición no es más que unas pocas fórmulas matemáticas, sea capaz de "ver a las manos fuertes" y "ver a las manos débiles" es ilusorio y propio del trading-ficción.
> 
> ...




Yo pensaba que era un avión que se ostió y por eso dejó de utilizarse .....


----------



## atman (24 May 2012)

si es cierto que han reportado "algo"... estaba pensando en el pobre moderador que tenga que venir a leerse el hilo para enterarse de qué va el asunto... :XX:

Con la de barbaridades que tienen que leer... y que le hagamos tragar aquí mensajes y mensajes por cuatro sutilezas.. :


----------



## burbubolsa (24 May 2012)

Lo realmente importante es la moderación popular, y que cada uno juzgue qué hay de confiable en lo que se publica.


----------



## Pepitoria (24 May 2012)

Ya están incendiando el euro..


----------



## burbubolsa (24 May 2012)

Por cierto, TEF camino del bono basura: S&P rebaja la nota de Telefnica y la deja a dos pasos del bono basura | Economa | elmundo.es


----------



## Pepitoria (24 May 2012)

atman dijo:


> si es cierto que han reportado "algo"... estaba pensando en el pobre moderador que tenga que venir a leerse el hilo para enterarse de qué va el asunto... :XX:
> 
> Con la de barbaridades que tienen que leer... y que le hagamos tragar aquí mensajes y mensajes por cuatro sutilezas.. :



Aquí están los moderadores leyéndolo ...


----------



## Ajetreo (24 May 2012)

Ay ay ay...me hundo con el SP..

Pirata présteme el submarino


----------



## atman (24 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Y tú el gusano.



Creo que no entendiste lo que te quise decir, tal y como te ha pasado con otros muchos mensajes dejados por otros tantos foreros. Pero si te ha molestado, acepta mis disculpas. Y descuida que, por mi parte, no volverá a pasar.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (24 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Por cierto, TEF camino del bono basura: S&P rebaja la nota de Telefnica y la deja a dos pasos del bono basura | Economa | elmundo.es



chicos!! el dividendo, el dividendo que ya borda el 20%..chssssss, que no se enteré nadie que telefónica da duros a peseta ::::


----------



## burbubolsa (24 May 2012)

atman dijo:


> Creo que no entendiste lo que te quise decir, tal y como te ha pasado con otros muchos mensajes dejados por otros tantos foreros. Pero si te ha molestado, acepta mis disculpas. Y descuida, que no volverá a pasar.



Creo que no hay nada que entender. Me tratas despectivamente, y luego no eres capaz de entender una broma de pesca. Si me estás ignorando, pues bien, y si no me estás ignorando, encima de bobo, mentiroso.


----------



## pipoapipo (24 May 2012)

odio cuando la gente "saca las navajas"...... no son ustedes adultos para aceptar las criticas y ser constructivos?????

en el peor de los casos...... ignorense !!!!!

nunca entendere estas peleas, transforman el hilo en un patio de colegio......


----------



## politicodemadreputa (24 May 2012)

Cuando el dinero no entra por la puerta, el amor salta por la ventana....


----------



## paulistano (24 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Creo que no hay nada que entender. Me tratas despectivamente, y luego no eres capaz de entender una broma de pesca. Si me estás ignorando, pues bien, y si no me estás ignorando, encima de bobo, mentiroso.



Piense que ha podido quitar el ignore para pedirle disculps, cosa que le honra.

Usted demuestra muy poquito llamando bobo y mentiroso a una persona quele acaba de pedir disculpas.

En momentos como este se retrata uno.


----------



## nombre (24 May 2012)

pepitoria dijo:


> aquí están los moderadores leyéndolo :d...




:xx: :xx: :xx: :xx: :xx:


----------



## Ajetreo (24 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Creo que no hay nada que entender. Me tratas despectivamente, y luego no eres capaz de entender una broma de pesca. Si me estás ignorando, pues bien, y si no me estás ignorando, *encima de bobo, mentiros*o.



*Ahora si que se ha pasado*

Esta usted enfermo, simplemente enfermo

No es capaz de establecer relaciones cordiales.

Piensa que todos estamos en su contra

Siente que nadie le entiende y que tenemos envidia de su inteligencia

Escribe usted en neolenguaje que no compartimos ni entendemos 

Padece anedonismo

Tenga por seguro que a partir de hoy queda ignorado


----------



## locoAC (24 May 2012)

Ahora ya son 15.000 millones...

Bankia pedir maana al Estado una ayuda superior a 15.000 millones - Expansion.com

PD: por cierto, dejad los piques infantiles o seguirlos fuera del hilo del HVEI35, por favor.


----------



## paulistano (24 May 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Escribe usted en neolenguaje que no compartimos ni entendemos
> 
> Padece anedonismo



No entiendo que dice, señorita, me siento como usted con Burbu:


----------



## atman (24 May 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> chicos!! el dividendo, el dividendo que ya borda el 20%..chssssss, que no se enteré nadie que telefónica da duros a peseta ::::



Ni en eso son los mejores... ¿ha visto usted Portugal Telecom? ¿YPF? La guinda creo que la pone Oi, una telecom brasileña que anda ya por el 30%!!! Eso es cuidar al accionista, lo demás son tonterías...


----------



## Diegol07 (24 May 2012)

Burbubolsa estas creando mal rollo en un foro que se caracterizo por todo lo contrario, haga el favor de adaptarse y si quiere cambiar algo que sea para bien.
Es libre de expresarse como quiera, pero por favor no falte mas el respeto dentro de este hilo.


----------



## burbubolsa (24 May 2012)

Oro y platino en mínimos diarios, el crudo camino de lo mismo. El forex extrañamente inactivo. Algo traman.


----------



## paulistano (24 May 2012)

Siempre he pensado lo de TEF y el 20%.....tan tontos son los grandes patrimonios, fondos de inversión o de pensiones....que dejan escapar una rentabilidad del 20%????

Digamos que si, tontos son esos y listos son los que se aprovechan y compran ahora...es así??

El que compre que ponga SL por si acaso.


----------



## burbubolsa (24 May 2012)

Diegol07 dijo:


> Burbubolsa estas creando mal rollo en un foro que se caracterizo por todo lo contrario, haga el favor de adaptarse y si quiere cambiar algo que sea para bien.
> Es libre de expresarse como quiera, pero por favor no falte mas el respeto dentro de este hilo.



Espero, al menos, poder defenderme.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (24 May 2012)

Análisis ibex rapidillo:





mientras no supera los 6592, no meteremos un largo y esperaremos incluso cortos hasta la zona de 6500-6450. La vela que hizo en 15 minutos es particularmente fea y hay divergencias bajistas entre precio y estocástico en sesiones de 15 minutos. Nada, creo que mañana arrancaremos a la baja, probando los niveles medios de hoy para luego recuperar.


----------



## Pepitoria (24 May 2012)

Mañana hay Junta de accionistas...abran carteras

Bankia pedirá mañana al Estado una ayuda de más de 15.000 millones - elEconomista.es


----------



## pipoapipo (24 May 2012)

TEF, si todo sube en la segunda mitad del año (elecciones USA, la FED europea, etc) deberia ser una de las compañias q mas suba pq el castigo q esta llevando no es proporcional a sus resultados

aunq eso si, como brasil le de por resfriarse......... a TEF le entra la pulmonia.....


----------



## burbubolsa (24 May 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Piense que ha podido quitar el ignore para pedirle disculps, cosa que le honra.
> 
> Usted demuestra muy poquito llamando bobo y mentiroso a una persona quele acaba de pedir disculpas.
> 
> En momentos como este se retrata uno.



Creo que me debía una, por principio de reciprocidad, si trata con abogados sabrá lo que es. Ahora ya que venga lo que sea. Esto DEBE hacerse público. Un hilo propio no estaría mal.


----------



## ApoloCreed (24 May 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Le explico.
> 
> Estoy convencido que, con paciencia y cariño, haremos de Ud. un tladel de provecho ::



Algo me dice que se ha pasado usted tres pueblos al afirmar eso tan rotundamente...::


----------



## Pepitoria (24 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Creo que me debía una, por principio de reciprocidad, si trata con abogados sabrá lo que es. Ahora ya que venga lo que sea. Esto DEBE hacerse público. Un hilo propio no estaría mal.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (24 May 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> TEF, si todo sube en la segunda mitad del año (elecciones USA, la FED europea, etc) deberia ser una de las compañias q mas suba pq el castigo q esta llevando no es proporcional a sus resultados
> 
> aunq eso si, como brasil le de por resfriarse......... a TEF le entra la pulmonia.....



qué resultados? los de este año. Los resultados del Popular, Sacyr o Bankia son aceptables tb, la deuda bancaria no es una partida gasto (si sus intereses) pero los vencimientos de sus principales no se pueden cambiar..y telefónica debe mucho mucho mucho.


----------



## Hastael2020nada (24 May 2012)

Puede un índice bajar tanto hasta volverse negativo?


----------



## paulistano (24 May 2012)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Algo me dice que se ha pasado usted tres pueblos al afirmar eso tan rotundamente...::



Pero usted, usted....usted.....cómo se atreve a postear aquí??

No conoce la decencia??

Lo suyo no tiene nombre....me pensaré si le pongo en ignore o no.

Habráse visto, venir a recochinearse aquí con ese avatar....que más de uno vamos a llorar cuando le veamos de sólo recordar al moreno que se parece a su avatar...


----------



## Pepitoria (24 May 2012)

Otra vez jugueteando en los 1310

Hay calambre en ese punto


----------



## Janus (24 May 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Relajense señores,
> 
> unas copas para ustedes
> 
> ...



Y más absurdo cuando existen tantas fotos super chulas de titis en el hilo.

Por cierto, si a un reportado le dan dinero .......... a disposición de todos :: Venga hombre, vamos a volver a ser divertidos.


----------



## burbubolsa (24 May 2012)

Oro y platino subiendo otra vez. Esto es un circo.


----------



## paulistano (24 May 2012)

El otro día OBI creo que posteó una duda de la cual soy partícipe.

Qué ocurre si estoy corto en una empresa como puede ser FADESA hace 5 años...y de la noche a la mañana la empresa quiebra y sale de cotización en el mercado continuo.

Gracias si nos pueden aclarar


----------



## LCIRPM (24 May 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> odio cuando la gente "saca las navajas"...... no son ustedes adultos para aceptar las criticas y ser constructivos?????
> 
> en el peor de los casos...... ignorense !!!!!
> 
> nunca entendere estas peleas, transforman el hilo en un patio de colegio......



EEEEEEEE, alto ahí, eso sí que no.
Bastante tenemos con ver bajar al Estu, como para que nos comparen con estos macarrillas de boquilla (y no se enfaden, leñe)

¿Entre todo esta dialectica, donde ha quedado el hilo? ¿Habrá 3ª parte pa lo que queda?


----------



## LCIRPM (24 May 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> El otro día OBI creo que posteó una duda de la cual soy partícipe.
> 
> Qué ocurre si estoy corto en una empresa como puede ser FADESA hace 5 años...y de la noche a la mañana la empresa quiebra y sale de cotización en el mercado continuo.
> 
> Gracias si nos pueden aclarar



Posiblemente cobre cero, al estar en quiebra. La empresa se liquida, si queda algun bien se reparte ente los accionistas, al no tener más que deudas no cobran (ni los acreedores ni los socios)

Otra cosa es que simplemente dejara de cotizar, tendrían que hacer una OPA de excluxión previamente.

* Una empresa no quiebra de la noche a la mañana, va quebrando poco a poco hasta que se declara.


----------



## Pepitoria (24 May 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> El otro día OBI creo que posteó una duda de la cual soy partícipe.
> 
> Qué ocurre si estoy corto en una empresa como puede ser FADESA hace 5 años...y de la noche a la mañana la empresa quiebra y sale de cotización en el mercado continuo.
> 
> Gracias si nos pueden aclarar



Creo que se han dado algunos casos...se llega a un acuerdo, por lo general bastante largo, con los principales accionistas para ponerla a precio de derribo y se reparte, es eso o no ver ni un duro. 

Y te aseguro que es el mejor caso, porque ha habido otras empresas que lo han pausado durante un tiempo la cotización y lo han vuelto a retomar cuando el regulador y la misma empresa se lo permite. Entonces entran todas las gacelas a tropel, con alguna expectativa, y hacen lo que quieren con la cotización en poco tiempo.


----------



## ApoloCreed (24 May 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Pero usted, usted....usted.....cómo se atreve a postear aquí??
> 
> No conoce la decencia??
> 
> ...



Apolo,Apolo...no Pandoro...ya se que suena parecido pero no es lo mismo :o
Hale,ya paso el susto...


----------



## burbubolsa (24 May 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> El otro día OBI creo que posteó una duda de la cual soy partícipe.
> 
> Qué ocurre si estoy corto en una empresa como puede ser FADESA hace 5 años...y de la noche a la mañana la empresa quiebra y sale de cotización en el mercado continuo.
> 
> Gracias si nos pueden aclarar



Pues imagino que tus cortos quedan ilíquidos, porque no hay mercado. Lo normal es que haya una regulación de mercado antes de llegar a ese punto, que el regulador prohiba los derivados sobre el título, y que las posiciones abiertas, largas y cortas, se liquiden. Los derivados están cubiertos por terceras partes, que suelen protegerse, a su favor, ante movimientos bruscos de mercado.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 May 2012)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Cuando el dinero no entra por la puerta, el amor salta por la ventana....



Si me certifica que eso tambien ocurrira con mi mujer, mañana mismo doy todo mi dinero.8:


----------



## Janus (24 May 2012)

Amigos, solo quiero decirles una cosa.

Llevamos mucho tiempo (todos ustedes sobre todo) pasándolo de puta madre en el hilo. Siempre con diferentes puntos de vista, con muchas risas y tomándonos el pelo. Y así se ha aguantado mucho tiempo por lo que puedo afirmar que todo el mundo aquí es bienintencionado y sabe "seguir el juego".

De alguna forma son normas no escritas pero asumidas y compartidas por todos de buen agrado. Cada vez que una persona se incorpora al hilo, de alguna forma rápidamente percibe ese buen rollo y que el mismo se debe a "que somos como somos y nos comportamos como nos comportamos". En ese momento tiene que decidir si quiere estar en el hilo o no debería estar. No tiene ningún sentido que bajo el "digo lo que me da la gana" venga alguien a joder el hilo y el magnífico rollo que aquí tenemos.

Vayan en paz.


----------



## ApoloCreed (24 May 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Si me certifica que eso tambien ocurrira con mi mujer, mañana mismo doy todo mi dinero.8:



Que salte el amor o la mujer? ::


----------



## Optimista bien informado (24 May 2012)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Posiblemente cobre cero, al estar en quiebra. La empresa se liquida, si queda algun bien se reparte ente los accionistas, al no tener más que deudas no cobran (ni los acreedores ni los socios)
> 
> Otra cosa es que simplemente dejara de cotizar, tendrían que hacer una OPA de excluxión previamente.
> 
> * Una empresa no quiebra de la noche a la mañana, va quebrando poco a poco hasta que se declara.



Pero si vas corto, en realidad has vendido antes de la quiebra, la duda entonces es: ¿Cómo recompras para cerrar la operación si la cotización está suspendida? :ouch:

De todos modos me estoy dando cuenta de que al tener que operar con derivados para ir corto, en realidad es un problema del bróker, pues este quien en última instancia vendió las acciones (prestadas o no), ¿no?


----------



## Maravedi (24 May 2012)

Veremos cuando los auditen en serio

El mercado descuenta que la gran banca sufrirá pérdidas patrimoniales del 60% - elEconomista.es


----------



## atman (24 May 2012)

Por mi parte el tema está zanjado. Me he disculpado. Si quiere aceptar las disculpas bien y si no, pues lo siento, pero no puedo hacer más. No le den más vueltas. Burbubolsa ha hecho alguna aportación de interés al hilo. Al margen de eso, parece que no nos entendemos. Pues que le vamos a hacer...

A la próxima invito yo...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 May 2012)

Hastael2020nada dijo:


> Puede un índice bajar tanto hasta volverse negativo?



Si puede alguno, tenga por seguor que sera el ibex. Mecagoendios porque los de la city no son vascos que si no


----------



## Maravedi (24 May 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Pero si vas corto, en realidad has vendido antes de la quiebra, la duda entonces es: ¿Cómo recompras para cerrar la operación si la cotización está suspendida? :ouch:
> 
> De todos modos me estoy dando cuenta de que al tener que operar con derivados para ir corto, en realidad es un problema del bróker, pues este quien en última instancia vendió las acciones (prestadas o no), ¿no?



El broker es el intermediario,tu mismo en algún broker puedes poner las acciones en alquiler ,legalmente no se quien perdería pero me lo imagino ::


----------



## Pepitoria (24 May 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Pero si vas corto, en realidad has vendido antes de la quiebra, la duda entonces es: ¿Cómo recompras para cerrar la operación si la cotización está suspendida? :ouch:
> 
> De todos modos me estoy dando cuenta de que al tener que operar con derivados para ir corto, en realidad es un problema del bróker, pues este quien en última instancia vendió las acciones (prestadas o no), ¿no?



Claro, si es por derivados,el problema será del broker que son los tenedores, las sacará de cualquier operación y a ti te se te pondrá la misma cara que sergio ramos cuando fallo el penalti ::


----------



## burbubolsa (24 May 2012)

Increíble cómo ha rebotado el EURUSD en el nivel S1.

Tercer intento de ruptura del S1 en el mismo día.


----------



## Janus (24 May 2012)

Piratón, estoy mirando LDK para ver si hay punto de entrada con r/r bueno. De momento fuera pero mirando atentamente.


----------



## Durmiente (24 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Amigos, solo quiero decirles una cosa.
> 
> Llevamos mucho tiempo (todos ustedes sobre todo) pasándolo de puta madre en el hilo. Siempre con diferentes puntos de vista, con muchas risas y tomándonos el pelo. Y así se ha aguantado mucho tiempo por lo que puedo afirmar que todo el mundo aquí es bienintencionado y sabe "seguir el juego".
> 
> ...



Estoy absolutamente de acuerdo. Yo soy de los que me he incorporado hace poco y me siento a gusto por el buen rollo.
Espero que se vuelva a pasarlo bien, como debe ser.


----------



## Janus (24 May 2012)

un wish ..... que JP Morgan llegue a 28 dolares.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (24 May 2012)

Maravedi dijo:


> El broker es el intermediario,tu mismo en algún broker puedes poner las acciones en alquiler ,legalmente no se quien perdería pero me lo imagino ::





Pepitoria dijo:


> Claro, si es por derivados,el problema será del broker que son los tenedores, las sacará de cualquier operación y a ti te se te pondrá la misma cara que sergio ramos cuando fallo el penalti ::



Ya, pero lo que digo es que, por ejemplo, mi bróker reajusta la posición al final de cada día. Es decir, mi operación de cortos, no lo olvidemos, sigue abierta, pero se recalculan las garantías y se reajusta el efectivo disponible (vamos, que de pérdidas "latentes" nones) Así que llegado el caso, la operación debería darse por cerrada al precio que se suspendió la cotización (que en principio será menor que el de apertura de la posición), ¿no? Otra cosa es el tiempo que se tarde en acordar que no va a volver a cotizar.

Al final le mando un mail a la CNMV y que me lo expliquen


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 May 2012)

Aqui es para venir a pasarlo bien, con la bolsa de fondo. Quien busque venir aqui a postear una catedra sobre los sistemas neuronales basados en los retrocesos de fibonacci, este no es su sitio porque la mayoria no lo entenderan.

Como mi voluntad aqui siempre ha sido v̶e̶n̶d̶e̶r̶ ̶b̶m̶w̶ ̶ ayudar a la gente, al señor Burbubolsa le dejo este magnifico foro:Trader's Roundtable :: Index
donde encontrara gente que habla de la bolsa y sistemas en serio, si si, en serio.

Aqui viene la gente mas como terapia y charla que otra cosa, que pa discutir esta la mujer, o el perro, colgar cada uno lo suyo, ayudarnos y tratar de llevar las perdidas lo mejor posible y pensar en que gastarnos las plusvis. 

Y dentro de un ambiente cordial y algo burlesco nos tiramos alguna pullita no maliciosa, sin faltar a nadie hombre.

Yo de este hilo recuerdo un post mitico, las italianas del honorable, queremos mas momentos como ese.


----------



## Pepitoria (24 May 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Ya, pero lo que digo es que, por ejemplo, mi bróker reajusta la posición al final de cada día. Es decir, mi operación de cortos, no lo olvidemos, sigue abierta, pero se recalculan las garantías y se reajusta el efectivo disponible (vamos, que de pérdidas "latentes" nones) Así que llegado el caso, la operación debería darse por cerrada al precio que se suspendió la cotización (que en principio será menor que el de apertura de la posición), ¿no? Otra cosa es el tiempo que se tarde en acordar que no va a volver a cotizar.
> 
> Al final le mando un mail a la CNMV y que me lo expliquen



Supongo que lo suspenderán, te quitarán los títulos (que siempre fueron propiedad del broker) y luego te liquidarán, con suerte y con tiempo, lo que hayan acordado los principales accionistas (pero claro sólo te darán una parte de eso). Vamos que como tú dices no esperes nada.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (24 May 2012)

Sigo sin entender a qué tendría que esperar si en esa situación yo no sería acreedor de la empresa, ¿no? :ouch:



chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Aqui es para venir a pasarlo bien, con la bolsa de fondo.



Pero si ya el título es toda una declaración de intenciones, es como entrar en el bar y preguntar: "¿Habéis visto el partido?". )


----------



## Janus (24 May 2012)

La vela de hoy en diario de SP, no es positiva para un posible rebote. No está desarticulado aún pero hay que andar con paracaídas por si le da por irse a los 1265.


----------



## Janus (24 May 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Aqui es para venir a pasarlo bien, con la bolsa de fondo. Quien busque venir aqui a postear una catedra sobre los sistemas neuronales basados en los retrocesos de fibonacci, este no es su sitio porque la mayoria no lo entenderan.
> 
> Como mi voluntad aqui siempre ha sido v̶e̶n̶d̶e̶r̶ ̶b̶m̶w̶ ̶ ayudar a la gente, al señor Burbubolsa le dejo este magnifico foro:Trader's Roundtable :: Index
> donde encontrara gente que habla de la bolsa y sistemas en serio, si si, en serio.
> ...




Bueno, yo quiero decir que aquí se puede aprender mucho de bolsa pero de una forma un tanto diferente porque implica sufrir y divertirse al mismo tiempo.

Alguno puede aprender mucho aquí, pero mucho mucho mucho mucho mucho.


----------



## Pepitoria (24 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> La vela de hoy en diario de SP, no es positiva para un posible rebote. No está desarticulado aún pero hay que andar con paracaídas por si le da por irse a los 1265.



En los 1310 está la fosa de los leoncios ::







(Ya tenemos un santo para encomendarnos -> San Daniel )


----------



## burbubolsa (24 May 2012)

Según el koncorde, ahora mismo solo hay perspectiva de guano radical en EURUSD. Y eso es lógico.


----------



## MarketMaker (24 May 2012)

Les acompaño esta última hora...ya solo queda mirar.


FIGHT!!!!


----------



## Pepitoria (24 May 2012)




----------



## Janus (24 May 2012)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Les acompaño esta última hora...ya solo queda mirar.
> 
> 
> FIGHT!!!!



Sabias palabras esas últimas cuatro. Es momento de eso porque pueden tirar para cualquier lado.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 May 2012)

Que tal el sentimiento respecto a Francia hay por la sabana de leones, sr.MM?


----------



## bertok (24 May 2012)

El canal bajista del culibex se ha transformado en más claro


----------



## Pepitoria (24 May 2012)

S&P prepara una rebaja inminente de la calificación de los bancos españoles - elEconomista.es


----------



## sr.anus (24 May 2012)

apenas tengo tiempo para hacer algun movimiento, pero os leo desde la sombra. Estoy a la espera de la señal de bertok y que el nelson de pepitoria pase a nevel os guano 0%.


----------



## MarketMaker (24 May 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Que tal el sentimiento respecto a Francia hay por la sabana de leones, sr.MM?



Francia no es una preocupación, ni antes ni después de las elecciones. Si se refiere a eso.

Una cosa es lo que se diga de cara a la galería y otra lo que se hace. Tienen claro cual es el problema.

El peligro es el de todas las economías, todos están relacionados y un problema aquí se refleja en todos los mercados. (y más en el caso de España, que tiene un tamaño considerable).

En una debacle todos tenemos claro quien saldrá adelante primero, y quien se quedará en la plioceno varios años.

Incluso le digo más Italia tampoco es una preocupación, gracias sobre todo a su norte, que es capaz de tirar de todo el país. El problema es que les de por ganar peso a los separatistas :cook:


----------



## MarketMaker (24 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Sabias palabras esas últimas cuatro. Es momento de eso porque pueden tirar para cualquier lado.



Y más si ya tienes tu sitio en el sillón.

Que me traigan unas palomitas, por favor.


----------



## paulistano (24 May 2012)

ya está el ibex en 6500


----------



## Ajetreo (24 May 2012)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Y más si ya tienes tu sitio en el sillón.
> 
> Que me traigan unas palomitas, por favor.



¿Me tiro en marcha? :: (una vez más)

PD . PErece que no


----------



## MarketMaker (24 May 2012)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Y más si ya tienes tu sitio en el sillón.
> 
> Que me traigan unas palomitas, por favor.


----------



## MarketMaker (24 May 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> ¿Me tiro en marcha? :: (una vez más)
> 
> PD . PErece que no



Ainnsss......


----------



## Pepitoria (24 May 2012)




----------



## MarketMaker (24 May 2012)

Indecente lo que se ha conseguido en esta onda.....que vergüenza!!::


----------



## burbubolsa (24 May 2012)

EURUSD vuelve al S1 con ganas. Ahora va con carrerilla.

No entiendo este ejercicio de quema de billetes; EURUSD está 6 pips arriba. ¿La intención es tumbarlo por puro cansancio?


----------



## MarketMaker (24 May 2012)

Están todos baneados? 

Anda que alguien suba un gráfico a un minuto desde las 21:10, que tengo las manos ocupadas.

FIGHT second round!!!


----------



## MarketMaker (24 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> EURUSD vuelve al S1 con ganas. Ahora va con carrerilla.



Tranqui amigo a mi lado no hay peligro....


----------



## Durmiente (24 May 2012)

S&P prepara una rebaja inminente de la calificación de los bancos españoles - elEconomista.es


----------



## Ajetreo (24 May 2012)

Disfrute


----------



## burbubolsa (24 May 2012)

EURUSD en M1: View image: Dibujo


----------



## Ajetreo (24 May 2012)

Estas son batallas de leones


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (24 May 2012)

Telefónica, un ejemplo de doble suelo y dos dobles techos en las últimas velas horarias (bueno, el último, no lo cumplió por muy poquito, ya dije que hay que dar siempre un pequeño margen al cumplimiento).


----------



## MarketMaker (24 May 2012)

Gato cósmico diga algo.....


----------



## Ajetreo (24 May 2012)

Aygggg, como me gusta... 

que se alargue y crezca... 

la velita del SP


----------



## muertoviviente (24 May 2012)

compañeros al ver sl sp500 muchos diran manipulacion , no sean gacelas esto ya lo hemos visto varias veces , sencillamente las gacelas venden temerosas mientras los leoncios compran para llevarlo de forma cansina a lo mas alto 

insisto lo hemos visto muchas veces , al loro porque como el jran MV ya dijo estamos iniciando el reboton :Baile:


----------



## MarketMaker (24 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> compañeros al ver sl sp500 muchos diran manipulacion , no sean gacelas esto ya lo hemos visto varias veces , sencillamente las gacelas venden temerosas mientras los leoncios compran para llevarlo de forma cansina a lo mas alto
> 
> insisto lo hemos visto muchas veces , al loro porque como el jran MV ya dijo estamos iniciando el reboton :Baile:



Cortilargo inside...

y el 1280 de ayer o la mística MMM??


----------



## muertoviviente (24 May 2012)

ahi lo estan viendo en directo , donde van estos gringos con la que esta cayendo ¿ a que es lo que estan pensando ? :rolleye:

cargar largos con un par de huevos gacelillas :Baile:


----------



## MarketMaker (24 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ahi lo estan viendo en directo , donde van estos gringos con la que esta cayendo ¿ a que es lo que estan pensando ? :rolleye:
> 
> cargar largos con un par de huevos gacelillas :Baile:



Lo de usted es tremendo, si lo dice en broma enhorabuena es usted un crack. Pero si de verdad se cree lo que dice, búsquese una ocupación pronto. :ouch:


----------



## muertoviviente (24 May 2012)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Cortilargo inside...
> 
> y el 1280 de ayer o la mística MMM??



:XX: pobre gacela , ustec piensa que si hay un reboton en curso el jran MV no lo hiba a aprovechar  

observe la superior capacidad de la inteligencia natural sobre los sistemas de IA


----------



## MarketMaker (24 May 2012)

Bueno un placer. Pero han estado poco "escribidores".

MV hoy le compro unos Whiskas etiqueta "horo"...para usted solito.


----------



## muertoviviente (24 May 2012)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Lo de usted es tremendo, si lo dice en broma enhorabuena es usted un crack. Pero si de verdad se cree lo que dice, búsquese una ocupación pronto. :ouch:



MV esta largo desde esta mañana en SAN radiado en directo :XX:

y no MV no necesita de sofisticaros sistemas como ustedeh las gacelas tradels :rolleye:


----------



## The Hellion (24 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Bueno, yo quiero decir que aquí se puede aprender mucho de bolsa pero de una forma un tanto diferente porque implica sufrir y divertirse al mismo tiempo.
> 
> Alguno puede aprender mucho aquí, pero mucho mucho mucho mucho mucho.



Pues sí, sobre todo a medir los tiempos. 

Todavía recuerdo que llegué, vi AMD y me tiré a por ella. Ni diez minutos estuvo la posición en verde. -40% llegó a marcar, y al final me salí con -4%, veintitantos días antes de que hubiese llegado a estar a +10%. 

Y ahora aquí en la trinchera, esperando. Pero sin saber scalpear se hace de un aburrido... He de reconocer que hay día que me entran ganas de


----------



## VLADELUI (24 May 2012)

atman dijo:


> Por mi parte el tema está zanjado. Me he disculpado. Si quiere aceptar las disculpas bien y si no, pues lo siento, pero no puedo hacer más. No le den más vueltas. Burbubolsa ha hecho alguna aportación de interés al hilo. Al margen de eso, parece que no nos entendemos. Pues que le vamos a hacer...
> 
> A la próxima invito yo...



No se lo has dicho como debías. A estos seres superiores hay que hablarles clarito, como se muestra en el video.

[YOUTUBE]riYs74kGqFU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (24 May 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Pues sí, sobre todo a medir los tiempos.
> 
> Todavía recuerdo que llegué, vi AMD y me tiré a por ella. Ni diez minutos estuvo la posición en verde. -40% llegó a marcar, y al final me salí con -4%, veintitantos días antes de que hubiese llegado a estar a +10%.
> 
> Y ahora aquí en la trinchera, esperando. Pero sin saber scalpear se hace de un aburrido... He de reconocer que hay día que me entran ganas de



Vete calzándote las botas y afilando la bayoneta. Pilla cuantas granadas puedas y el petate lo más ligero posible.

Una vez que salgamos de la trinchera no miraremos atrás :fiufiu:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 May 2012)

atman dijo:


> La hernia no perdona... ???



No onvre, no quiero me me metan en la cárseh....




Janus dijo:


> Piratón, cierro las Trina con un 8% por título de reward entre ayer y hoy. A ver cómo sales de las Hanwha. Suerte



Cool! Las tuve +6%. Carga bajita-bajita. Ahora a 0% :|


MarketMaker dijo:


> Buen rollito señores....
> 
> No se preocupen que el dinero que pierdan está en buenas manos.



Es ustéd un #~#~#~ pedazo de €€@#@""" y tal· 


Janus dijo:


> Piratón, estoy mirando LDK para ver si hay punto de entrada con r/r bueno. De momento fuera pero mirando atentamente.



Yo paso de esa mano... suerte!


----------



## muertoviviente (24 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Vete calzándote las botas y afilando la bayoneta. Pilla cuantas granadas puedas y el petate lo más ligero posible.
> 
> Una vez que salgamos de la trinchera no miraremos atrás :fiufiu:



los ultimos seran los primeros , MV a sido de los primeros y por eso ira en la retaguardia donde van los ultimos , no se me muera señol bertok :fiufiu:


----------



## pecata minuta (24 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> los ultimos seran los primeros , MV a sido de los primeros y por eso ira en la retaguardia donde van los ultimos , no se me muera señol bertok :fiufiu:



Yo también voy con usted en SAN. Mi destino y el del gato se han unido, que cosas.
¿Admitirán gatitos en la JGA?


----------



## burbubolsa (24 May 2012)

Koncorde dice NASDAQ y SP500 están pepones, pero como para creérselo.

Ahora que lo miro, ha sido cerrar €pa y esto se pone por las nubes. Bueno, qué se le va a hacer...

Eso sí, el SP está en máximos diarios y el EURUSD en máximos de una hora.


----------



## atman (24 May 2012)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Y más si ya tienes tu sitio en el sillón.
> 
> Que me traigan unas palomitas, por favor.









Sus palomitas...


----------



## muertoviviente (24 May 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Yo también voy con usted en SAN. Mi destino y el del gato se han unido, que cosas.
> ¿Admitirán gatitos en la JGA?



MV ira aunque no le quieran ahi , llevando los cuerpos de los caidos en el trading :fiufiu:


----------



## burbubolsa (24 May 2012)

Oro, EURUSD, IBEX... los gráficos son primos hermanos.


----------



## ponzi (24 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> MV ira aunque no le quieran ahi , llevando los cuerpos de los caidos en el trading :fiufiu:



Ademas tenemos las playas al lado, fijese que previsores somos que al lado de la playa tenemos hasta un minizoo con pingüinos,focas y como no leones marinos.


----------



## muertoviviente (24 May 2012)

ahora ya solo queda romper la bajista o ella nos partira a nosotros :rolleye:

los gringos dejando a las gacelas al mando que venden y tumban el sp500 hasta media hora antes del cierre vuando aparecen los leoncios y patadon parriba , tipico de los gringos antes de ver nuevos maximos


----------



## ponzi (24 May 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Ademas tenemos las playas al lado, fijese que previsores somos que al lado de la playa tenemos hasta un minizoo con pingüinos,focas y como no leones marinos.



http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_aPN8xHvkbAE/THuYCLZb_UI/AAAAAAAAAgc/6q7NhHVQGuw/s1600/zoosantander2.JPG


----------



## aitor33 (24 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ahora ya solo queda romper la bajista o ella nos partira a nosotros :rolleye:
> 
> los gringos dejando a las gacelas al mando que venden y tumban el sp500 hasta media hora antes del cierre vuando aparecen los leoncios y patadon parriba , tipico de los gringos antes de ver nuevos maximos



Ojalá acierte


----------



## spheratu (24 May 2012)

Caballeros,no se me revolucionen,que hace una semana también parecía inminente el rebote y lo unico que ha pasado es que nos han meado en la oreja.
Sean prudentes y cuando el mayor bertok de la señal,recen sus oraciones y que la fuerza les acompañe.


----------



## burbubolsa (24 May 2012)

Según el koncorde, las gacelas llevan comprando el SP desde la apertura americana.

Gacelas vendiendo XAUUSD, muchas.


----------



## Pepitoria (24 May 2012)

Que pase rapidito los 1325, que los pase,...si no se va a poner la cosa muy chunga


----------



## ponzi (24 May 2012)

www.eleconomista.mobi/tecnologia/no...a-y-a-2-centimos-y-Pepephone-contraataca.html


Vaya forma de reventar el mercado


----------



## muertoviviente (24 May 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Yoigo lanza una tarifa plana y otra a 2 céntimos: Pepephone contraataca a 1,9 céntimos - elEconomista.es
> 
> 
> Vaya forma de reventar el mercado



yo tengo pepephone , una maravilla


----------



## diosmercado (24 May 2012)

Quien lo diria, hace un mes se soñaba humedamente con un descalabro de dimensiones astrales, y cuando este se acerca entra el acojono general y nadie quiere que baje esto a donde tiene que estar. ::

No comments.


----------



## ponzi (24 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> yo tengo pepephone , una maravilla



Yoigo funciona muy bien y encima si ahora me bajan la tarifa a 2 centimos me han fidelizado de por mi vida. Tienen la mejor atencion al cliente que conozco


----------



## muertoviviente (24 May 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Quien lo diria, hace un mes se soñaba humedamente con un descalabro de dimensiones astrales, y cuando este se acerca entra el acojono general y nadie quiere que baje esto a donde tiene que estar. ::
> 
> No comments.



el ibex viene desde los 8900 sin freno , si eso no es una caida ...


----------



## ninfireblade (24 May 2012)

¿ Alguien sigue a ING ? Ahora esta en minimos y parece ser uno de los bancos mas saneados de la eurozona. Creo que mañana voy a gamblear un poco y hacerme con unas acciones.


----------



## burbubolsa (24 May 2012)

Los leoncios llevan comprando el SP desde las 20:15, y el NASDAQ desde las 08:00. Y no unos contratillos; unos 68 contratos por minuto de neto, según el koncorde este.


----------



## Ajetreo (24 May 2012)

Oftopic,

Como representante de la tercera edad en el foro pregunto

¿han visto a las abuelitas rusas que participan en Eurovisión?

Les paso el link 
Abuelitas Rusas.-Buranovskiye Babushki-Arrasan con Party For Everybody.- Eurovision Rusia 2012 - YouTube


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 May 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Oftopic,
> 
> Como representante de la tercera edad en el foro pregunto
> 
> ...



Aqui somos más de kate upton ::


----------



## Pepitoria (24 May 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Oftopic,
> 
> Como representante de la tercera edad en el foro pregunto
> 
> ...



Yo prefiero a suh_morenito_19 ::

<object width="560" height="315"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/h6k5qbt72Os?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/h6k5qbt72Os?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="560" height="315" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>

*Sih er moreno teh vasilah tu te cayas i lo asimilas * :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## ApoloCreed (24 May 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Yo también voy con usted en SAN. Mi destino y el del gato se han unido, que cosas.
> ¿Admitirán gatitos en la JGA?



Vaya,que mal rollo tan intenso...resulta que el mio tambien (mi destino) :fiufiu:


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (24 May 2012)

Por cierto, la media de 200 sesiones (hace muchísimo que ni la tocamos e implicaría un cambio de tendencia que no se va a producir este año aunque si es posible que toquemos suelo) en el ibex está casi ya por debajo de los 8.000 ptos (8030 y bajando) con pendiente -, lo que quiere decir que el rebote dificilmente superará esa zona (7800-7500 sería mi límite ahora mismo).


----------



## Ajetreo (24 May 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Aqui somos más de kate upton ::



A mi también me gusta la Kate, pero con estas subtitulando como usted sabe se puede sacar partido



Pepitoria dijo:


> Yo prefiero a suh_morenito_19 ::



Para gustos... pero a mi ese me da un repelús....


----------



## LCIRPM (24 May 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Por cierto, la media de 200 sesiones (hace muchísimo que ni la tocamos e implicaría un cambio de tendencia que no se va a producir este año aunque si es posible que toquemos suelo) en el ibex está casi ya por debajo de los 8.000 ptos (8030 y bajando) con pendiente -, lo que quiere decir que el rebote dificilmente superará esa zona (7800-7500 sería mi límite ahora mismo).



Para luego afrontar la gran bajada, posiblemente después de las elecciones USA, debacle o refundaciòn del Euro, estancamiento de los BRIC y tal y tal (El famoso octubre tan nombrado)

Pero de momento, a esperar acontecimientos, aprovechar oportunidades y no dejarse embaucar.


----------



## LCIRPM (24 May 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> A mi también me gusta la Kate, pero con estas subtitulando como usted sabe se puede sacar partido.



Y katy perry


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 May 2012)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Y katy perry



Esta chica






este señor








son primos?


edit:


Spoiler



coooohnes es *perry*....*perry *mason


----------



## spheratu (24 May 2012)

No se si esto se ha dicho alguna vez en este hilo,pero visto lo visto,en homenaje a la señorita perry:
MELAFO


P.d. Efectivamente,perry manso es el abuelo de katy perry ::


----------



## bertok (24 May 2012)

Del segundo 40 al 55, creme de la creme :baba:

[YOUTUBE]CQBIPn_cnM0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## plusvis (24 May 2012)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Para luego afrontar la gran bajada, posiblemente después de las elecciones USA, debacle o refundaciòn del Euro, estancamiento de los BRIC y tal y tal (El famoso octubre tan nombrado)
> 
> Pero de momento, a esperar acontecimientos, aprovechar oportunidades y no dejarse embaucar.





Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Por cierto, la media de 200 sesiones (hace muchísimo que ni la tocamos e implicaría un cambio de tendencia que no se va a producir este año aunque si es posible que toquemos suelo) en el ibex está casi ya por debajo de los 8.000 ptos (8030 y bajando) con pendiente -, lo que quiere decir que el rebote dificilmente superará esa zona (7800-7500 sería mi límite ahora mismo).



Me están diciendo que de producirse un rebote este apenas sería de 1000 puntos? Y que encima luego vendría un guano mayor (quizás el famoso suelo de los 5.XXX)?

Hoygan dejen de pronosticar cosas feas que algunos estamos en las trincheras con kalashnikovs desde hace meses esperando la señal del general Bertok y hacer una carterita decente a LP y olvidarnos de esto llamado "bolsa" para centrarnos en gins y señoritas. A este paso me parece que habrá que salir de la trinchera, subir 1000 puntos, volver cagando leches, atrincherarse de nuevo, morir cienes de veces, y finalmente salir ya con todo lo gordo. Como siempre, paciencia 8:


----------



## bertok (24 May 2012)

plusvis dijo:


> Me están diciendo que de producirse un rebote este apenas sería de 1000 puntos? Y que encima luego vendría un guano mayor (quizás el famoso suelo de los 5.XXX)?
> 
> Hoygan dejen de pronosticar cosas feas que algunos estamos en las trincheras con kalashnikovs desde hace meses esperando la señal del general Bertok y hacer una carterita decente a LP y olvidarnos de esto llamado "bolsa" para centrarnos en gins y señoritas. A este paso me parece que habrá que salir de la trinchera, subir 1000 puntos, volver cagando leches, atrincherarse de nuevo, morir cienes de veces, y finalmente salir ya con todo lo gordo. Como siempre, paciencia 8:



El primer rebote será para hacer las plusvis de 2012+2013.

Luego habrá que salir por patas, no me veo más de 1-2 meses con los lueros al alcance de los leoncios.

La situación es muy grave en ejpaña y no se arreglará con un rebote.


----------



## Ajetreo (24 May 2012)

Hasta mañana señores, no se calienten demasiado


----------



## ponzi (24 May 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Esta chica
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vaya con la katy, menudas miradas... No os olvideis de mi favorita "Olivia wilde" y otra que esta de pan y moja charlize theron. Algunos del foro se han alemanizado tanto que ya solo postean mujeres de talla 130, con toda la variedad de mujeres proporcionadas que hay rolleyes: Katy perry esta muy proporcionada si observamos con atencion veremos que tiene unos margenes brutos muy competitivos asi como unas cuentas muy proporcionadas tanto por la parte alta media y baja....Decidamente creo que tengo qe dejar de analizar balances )


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (24 May 2012)

plusvis dijo:


> Me están diciendo que de producirse un rebote este apenas sería de 1000 puntos? Y que encima luego vendría un guano mayor (quizás el famoso suelo de los 5.XXX)?
> 
> Hoygan dejen de pronosticar cosas feas que algunos estamos en las trincheras con kalashnikovs desde hace meses esperando la señal del general Bertok y hacer una carterita decente a LP y olvidarnos de esto llamado "bolsa" para centrarnos en gins y señoritas. A este paso me parece que habrá que salir de la trinchera, subir 1000 puntos, volver cagando leches, atrincherarse de nuevo, morir cienes de veces, y finalmente salir ya con todo lo gordo. Como siempre, paciencia 8:



Sí, 1000 ptos o poco más, digamos que hemos bajado 2000 ptos desde el último retroceso y esos 1000 ptos sería el fibo intermedio del 50% o a lo sumo el 61,8% (por encima de los 8200 se irían anulando dobles techos que no lo veo muy factible en una tendencia bajista) y la gran media de 200 sesiones (resistencia y soporte bestial de medio y largo plazo) está donde está.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 May 2012)

Ahí está el sr. Bertok! video de p-isima madre!!! 

Ahí va una que le teno echado el ojo...

*[RioTinto] *que no rios de tinto







buenas noches y disfruten!

Por cierto, creo que MM y pandoro están formando una _joint venture_....


----------



## nombre (25 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Del segundo 40 al 55, creme de la creme :baba:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]CQBIPn_cnM0[/YOUTUBE]





Que frescura :8:

Y que calores :o


----------



## Janus (25 May 2012)

*LDK*: vamos a ver cómo se comporta mañana. Está justo sobre el soporte relevante. No he entrado por evitar el que supuestamente mañana pudiera abrir con gap perdiéndolo y quedarme con cara de tonto y un buen slippage. Si rebota y se deja, es un largo con stop ajustado por la presencia pegada del soporte mayor.
*First Solar*: creo que está preparando una probable fuga alcista muy potente. Llega dos días pegándole fuerte hacia arriba y con volumen en los minutos finales de la sesión. Al día siguiente lo pierde todo pero de nuevo en el cierre le entra un chorro de dinero. Hay que estar muy atentos.
*Trina Solar*: la solté por las plusvis importantes de dos días y porque no estaba tirando con volumen. Fuera riesgos. No obstante, hay que ver porque si el sector solar sube, este valor subirá.
*Sol Melia*: es la media de 200 sesiones la que atenaza al valor. Es la referencia que hay que ver. Cuando suba, subirá bastante como siempre ha hecho (es buena mandada).
*Antena 3TV*: Primer nivel de resistencia en 3,32 y después en 3,50 euros. El soporte importante está en 3,20 euros y si lo pierde hay que salirse del valor.
*Linkedin*: está trabajándose un techo muy claro pero aún requiere algo de tiempo. Paciencia que ahí va a haber un corto de los buenos.
*Pandora Media*: Es una emisora de radio por internet en USA. A mí me encanta. Es una auténtico despropósito porque vale 1,7 billions dolars (american billion) y factura no más de 400 y pierde dinero con ganas. Hay que seguirla por algún día se darán cuenta que es un corto hasta abajo del todo.
*Yelp*: vale en bolsa 1,1 billions dolars y no llega a los 100 de facturación perdiendo dinero. Su negocio existe en multitud de páginas que contínuamente aparecen en internet y además no presenta una amplia barrera de entrada en cuanto al capital se refiere. A tenerlo en el radar porque será un corto notable cuando toque.
*DAX*: fuera del intradía, recomiendo que se anden con cuidado.
*SP*: exáctamente igual que en el párrafo anterior sobre el DAX. Es algo más alcista pero rápido se encuentra con los 1340 en donde hay resistencia que tendrá que trabajarse.
*Proshares VIX Short Term*: Tiene una resistencia formidable en 50 y un muy buen soporte en 40. Está a medio camino de ambos formado lo que parece un buen gallardete y con pauta de volumen acorde. Si superase los 50 dolares .... vayan pensando que es una señal clara de que el SP se va a pegar un hostión considerable.
*Grecia*: simplemente mencionar que el índice de las 20 empresas de relevancia en el país está cotizando en 180. Hace 3 meses estaba al doble y hace 5 trimestres estaba quintuplicando el nivel actual. Simplemente como referencia de lo que le sucede a un índice cuando tiene un gran peso de la banca y el país es intervenido. Las barbas a remojar que las del vecino han sido cortadas.
*IBEX 35*: tiene en los 6700 una resistencia formidable y desde luego que no parece (salvo alguna extensión) que sea sencillo superarla de forma individual sin que todos los índices se pongan muy pepones (no previsible). En general funciona bastante bien en bolsa que cuando algo ha bajado mucho y no consigue rebotar .... volverá a caer. Es muy importante observar que la descomunal sobreventa se corrige con laterales!.
*Plata*: está rebotando si bien no llegó hasta el mínimo relevante que ha parado anteriores sell offs. No obstante, ha formado un posible doble suelo. Cien o doscientos pipos sí que se le puede sacar pero siempre con trailling stop ajustado.
*Eurodolar*: solamente admite posiciones cortas. Tendencia aplastante en el lado corto.
*Banco Popular*: por debajo de 1,82 nuevamente tirón a la baja. Si sube de los 2 euros se podría genera un buen rebote pero siempre dentro de una tendencia insistentemente bajista en el corto, medio y largo plazo.
*Gemelos SAN/BBVA*: ambos están muy similares y no me gustan nada. Están con la chapa de bancos y seguirán penalizados hasta que sus problemas sean resueltos. Creo que su solución está bastante más abajo y que la forma de generar un suelo de largo plazo de tanta relevancia por la caída acumulada .... es otra.
*FCC*: sigue siendo bajista mientras que no evite dejar de hacer mínimos consecutivos. Dejémosla que se vaya tranquilamente hacia los 8 euros o por debajo.
*Repsol*: bonita, te esperamos en 12 euros que es a donde te debes ir. De hecho, como suba medio euro más, se podrá intentar cortos.
*Mediaset*: está haciendo maneras de querer dejar algunas directrices bajistas.


----------



## Janus (25 May 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Yoigo lanza una tarifa plana y otra a 2 céntimos: Pepephone contraataca a 1,9 céntimos - elEconomista.es
> 
> 
> Vaya forma de reventar el mercado



Este es el problema de Telefónica. Otros se conforman con un ebitda de menos del 20%.


----------



## Janus (25 May 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Yoigo funciona muy bien y encima si ahora me bajan la tarifa a 2 centimos me han fidelizado de por mi vida. Tienen la mejor atencion al cliente que conozco



Call centers en España amigo. Desde hace bastante tiempo .... ahora con el repliegue de Telefónica se pone encima de la mes que los primeros acertaron.


----------



## Janus (25 May 2012)

Bankia pedirá mañana al Estado una ayuda de más de 15.000 millones - elEconomista.es

Imaginen como andan los demás ....


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (25 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Bankia pedirá mañana al Estado una ayuda de más de 15.000 millones - elEconomista.es
> 
> Imaginen como andan los demás ....



hay uno que estará peor, bastante peor, al tiempo y no sé quién coño le va a ayudar..(salvo que el Estado se convierta en la ONG de los banqueros endeudándose por generaciones y generaciones)


----------



## Pepitoria (25 May 2012)

Hoy el último tramo de subida ha sido por Mario Monti que ha declarado en un canal de televisión que “Europa puede tener pronto los eurobonos”


----------



## ponzi (25 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Call centers en España amigo. Desde hace bastante tiempo .... ahora con el repliegue de Telefónica se pone encima de la mes que los primeros acertaron.



Sin lugar a dudas. No conozco ningun call center mas rapido que el de yoigo. La cuestion es como van a conseguir recuperar todos los clientes que han perdido? Yo desde luego no tengo la mas minima intencion de cambiarme a vodafone, orange o movistar(estos ultimos los tengo en el fijo y adsl), si algo funciona bien no lo cambio. Y mas ahora que voy a poder llamar por 2 centimos minuto.


----------



## ponzi (25 May 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> hay uno que estará peor, bastante peor, al tiempo y no sé quién coño le va a ayudar..(salvo que el Estado se convierta en la ONG de los banqueros endeudándose por generaciones y generaciones)



Parece un acertijo...Denos pistas. ¿Hay tentaculos de la iglesia o de la xunta?


----------



## Janus (25 May 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Sin lugar a dudas. No conozco ningun call center mas rapido que el de yoigo. La cuestion es como van a conseguir recuperar todos los clientes que han perdido? Yo desde luego no tengo la mas minima intencion de cambiarme a vodafone, orange o movistar(estos ultimos los tengo en el fijo y adsl), si algo funciona bien no lo cambio. Y mas ahora que voy a poder llamar por 2 centimos minuto.



Ya verá lo poco que tarda usted en utilizar el móvil para hablar gratis con VoIP al estilo Google Talk, Skype ....
Solo pagará la tarifa plana de datos. Eso lo sabe el Board of Directos en Telefónica y están acojonados.


----------



## ponzi (25 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Ya verá lo poco que tarda usted en utilizar el móvil para hablar gratis con VoIP al estilo Google Talk, Skype ....
> Solo pagará la tarifa plana de datos. Eso lo sabe el Board of Directos en Telefónica y están acojonados.



Pero a dia de hoy es viable ¿la voz no pierde calidad?


----------



## atman (25 May 2012)

¿Y la cobertura de Yoigo? ¿cómo va? Nosotros tenemos todo con Vomistar y sí, algo caro, pero sin problemas. Antes... era la pera. Curiosamente en casa todo Jazztel.


----------



## ponzi (25 May 2012)

atman dijo:


> ¿Y la cobertura de Yoigo? ¿cómo va? Nosotros tenemos todo con Vomistar y sí, algo caro, pero sin problemas. Antes... era la pera. Curiosamente en casa todo Jazztel.



Yo con jazztel sali escaldado aunque no se si quien lo hizo mal fue tef o ellos.Me cobraban los dos lo mismo y aunque se subsanaron los problemas no he vuelto a contratar nada con ellos (Hace ya mas de 10 años, debo ser de los primeros clientes que tuvieron ). Sobre la cobertura, yoigo ha mejorado mucho, tengo alguna interferencia dentro del metro pero por lo demas fenomenal.


----------



## Janus (25 May 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Pero a dia de hoy es viable ¿la voz no pierde calidad?



No tiene nada que ver con antaño.


----------



## Janus (25 May 2012)

atman dijo:


> ¿Y la cobertura de Yoigo? ¿cómo va? Nosotros tenemos todo con Vomistar y sí, algo caro, pero sin problemas. Antes... era la pera. Curiosamente en casa todo Jazztel.



Yoigo viene de tener la cobertura original de Xfera y han ido ejecutando un plan de ampliación. Durante bastante tiempo han estado utilizando el despliegue de red de Telefónica porque les salía más eficiente en costes. A medida que disponían de tráfico suficiente han ido desplegando nueva red propia.

Telefónica tiene unos costes de cara al usuario que ya no tienen sentido a la vista de la madurez de la competencia.


----------



## ponzi (25 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> No tiene nada que ver con antaño.



Si me bajo voip ya puedo llamar y no me cobrarian por ello? Entonces si uno usa wifi directamente no pagaria nada? Por si las moscas no voy a comprar accs de tef, menudo hachazo pueden darles como esto se generalice .Me parece que me voy a quedar solo con mis ansiadas Repsoles


----------



## Janus (25 May 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Si me bajo voip ya puedo llamar y no me cobrarian por ello? Entonces si uno usa wifi directamente no pagaria nada? Por si las moscas no voy a comprar accs de tef, menudo hachazo pueden darles como esto se generalice .Me parece que me voy a quedar solo con mis ansiadas Repsoles



Así es. La VoIP es tráfico de tramas IP sobre internet (protocolos TCP y UDP). Eso es un hachazo para Telefónica porque ganan mucho en el establecimiento de llamada y eso desaparecerá en el medio plazo.

Internamente hay una auténtica revolución en Telefónica para innovar en nuevos servicios en donde poder captar ingresos que más que ser nuevos .... aspiran a ser sustitutivos.


----------



## ghkghk (25 May 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo con jazztel sali escaldado aunque no se si quien lo hizo mal fue tef o ellos.Me cobraban los dos lo mismo y aunque se subsanaron los problemas no he vuelto a contratar nada con ellos (Hace ya mas de 10 años, debo ser de los primeros clientes que tuvieron ). Sobre la cobertura, yoigo ha mejorado mucho, tengo alguna interferencia dentro del metro pero por lo demas fenomenal.



Cómo ha aprendido a moverse usted entre los leoncios que leen HVEI. Bien sabe que nadie le robaría los euros a alguien que va en metro....

Eso sí, pruebe a ir en triciclo, o lo que es peor, en BMW. Tal signo de opulencia hace que las manos fuertes nos salten SL del 8% en JNJ o PG en dos jornadas, por increible que parezca... MM y sus secuaces no hacen prisioneros.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ghkghk (25 May 2012)

Regalo de la Ghkghk-a... Lo valoro muchisimo porque en su despacho lo estan pasando bastante mal y ha tenido que renunciar a mucho -demasiado- para regalarmelo.

Ademas, es precioso.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ghkghk (25 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Ya verá lo poco que tarda usted en utilizar el móvil para hablar gratis con VoIP al estilo Google Talk, Skype ....
> Solo pagará la tarifa plana de datos. Eso lo sabe el Board of Directos en Telefónica y están acojonados.



Y que opinas de Viber? A mi es que la verdad, bien bien no me ha ido nunca ninguno... Cuando.tengo wifi si, pero si no, bastante mal.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ApoloCreed (25 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Así es. La VoIP es tráfico de tramas IP sobre internet (protocolos TCP y UDP). Eso es un hachazo para Telefónica porque ganan mucho en el establecimiento de llamada y eso desaparecerá en el medio plazo.
> 
> Internamente hay una auténtica revolución en Telefónica para innovar en nuevos servicios en donde poder captar ingresos que más que ser nuevos .... aspiran a ser sustitutivos.



Sera mientras haya wifi disponible en la zona,con una conexion 3G tipo de 128k la cosa puede resultar bastante tortuosa


----------



## Nico (25 May 2012)

*Janus:*

No quería dejar avanzar mucho el hilo sin agradecerte de modo directo el ESTUPENDO ANALISIS que hiciste de varios índices, acciones y empresas unas páginas atrás.

Así da gusto el hilo. Muy generoso tu aporte.


----------



## Nico (25 May 2012)

*ghkghk:*

No tengo a mano una cámara -ni tiempo para subir foto ahora- pero, finalmente rompí la alcancía para un BELL&ROSS de la puta madre. Me lo debía.

Es este (imagen de internet) pero el negro con números amarillos.


----------



## Janus (25 May 2012)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Sera mientras haya wifi disponible en la zona,con una conexion 3G tipo de 128k la cosa puede resultar bastante tortuosa



Sois unos gorrones. Se trata de pagar sola la banda ancha y sobre ella consumir bytes de navegación y VoIP. Queréis encima utilizar wifi gratuito para no pagar siquiera la banda ancha. ::


----------



## Fran200 (25 May 2012)

Nico dijo:


> *ghkghk:*
> 
> No tengo a mano una cámara -ni tiempo para subir foto ahora- pero, finalmente rompí la alcancía para un BELL&ROSS de la puta madre. Me lo debía.
> 
> Es este (imagen de internet) pero el negro con números amarillos.




Página oficial Bell & Ross


----------



## Janus (25 May 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Y que opinas de Viber? A mi es que la verdad, bien bien no me ha ido nunca ninguno... Cuando.tengo wifi si, pero si no, bastante mal.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2



No lo conozco. He leido que Skype estaba haciendo una app para smartphone.


----------



## Janus (25 May 2012)

Nico dijo:


> *Janus:*
> 
> No quería dejar avanzar mucho el hilo sin agradecerte de modo directo el ESTUPENDO ANALISIS que hiciste de varios índices, acciones y empresas unas páginas atrás.
> 
> Así da gusto el hilo. Muy generoso tu aporte.



Gracias pero ya sabes que no hay que hacerlo mucho caso. Si te fijas no he incluido intencionadamente Gamesa. Va a dar mucho que hablar y no se merece compartir podium con otros valores. Gamesa tendrá post específicos y únicos para ella por ser el valor del futuro rebotón

De vez en cuando acertamos como ayer con Trina Solar. Un 8% para el bolsillo en two days. Ha sido suerte


----------



## Maravedi (25 May 2012)

Buenos días cargadores preparados


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 May 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Regalo de la Ghkghk-a... Lo valoro muchisimo porque en su despacho lo estan pasando bastante mal y ha tenido que renunciar a mucho -demasiado- para regalarmelo.
> 
> Ademas, es precioso.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2



Jrande! Triciclo y reloj! )


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 May 2012)

Por cierto, ¿han visto que el gobierno pretende cobrarle la seguridad prestada a los organizadores de los eventos deportivos, culturales y tal?

Yo me preunto....¿pero los ciudadanos no han pagado ya por eso mediante impuestos?
No duden que esto redundará en el precio de las entradas....

En fin asco castuzos, en lugar reducir el tamaño del estado, optan por _arrubar_


----------



## muertoviviente (25 May 2012)

a los guanos dias


----------



## Independentista_vasco (25 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> a los guanos dias



Buenos días... aunque estando ud largo tal vez debería cambiar el saludo para no inducir a error ;-)


----------



## nombre (25 May 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Y que opinas de Viber? A mi es que la verdad, bien bien no me ha ido nunca ninguno... Cuando.tengo wifi si, pero si no, bastante mal.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2




Que desde que lo tengo, alla por verano, mis facturas han bajado un 60-70%.

Cuando no hay wifi es andar a oscuras como al principio de los moviles, pero como ya tenemos entrenado aquello antiguo de: "Da un pasito, que yo estoy a tope de cobertura...!" "mira a ver de acercarte a la ventana...!" Además es super intuitivo, a veces la cobertura (red o wifi) se encuentra en un perimetro de 5 centimetros y te tienes que quedar como una estatua pero se localiza perfectamente segun notas la voz del otro paisano


----------



## juanfer (25 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Ya verá lo poco que tarda usted en utilizar el móvil para hablar gratis con VoIP al estilo Google Talk, Skype ....
> Solo pagará la tarifa plana de datos. Eso lo sabe el Board of Directos en Telefónica y están acojonados.



Tanto telefonica, vodafone, orange y yoigo prohiben expresamente en el contrato usar vozIP en datos 3G. Por eso yo usaria Skype porque usa el puerto 80 y es mas dificil de detectar.


----------



## bertok (25 May 2012)

Vamos a darle filtro pero hoy puede ser el día. Sin prisa porque estamos muy abajo ::


----------



## mutiko (25 May 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> chicos!! el dividendo, el dividendo que ya borda el 20%..chssssss, que no se enteré nadie que telefónica da duros a peseta ::::



Eso es lo que mas me escama de tef. Nadie da duros a pela, y menos en bolsa.

Y avtodo esto... Guanas...

PD: hoyjan, esto del tapatalk es teta de novicia....

Enviado desde mi U8120 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## bertok (25 May 2012)

SP: Tengo el sistema de corto girado al alza y el sistema de medio cerca de dar señal de entrada (todavía pendiente de confirmar).

Culibex: Tanto el sistema de corto como el de medio los tengo girados al alza (muy débiles todavía)


----------



## mutiko (25 May 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> *Ahora si que se ha pasado*
> 
> Esta usted enfermo, simplemente enfermo
> 
> ...




Es precisamente lo que pensaba. Hay varias patologias psiquiatricas que casan con su relacion conlos demas y la menos chunga es el sindrome de asperger. Lo cierto es que yo no lo desprecio, lo compadezco, aunque probablemente el sea feliz.

Enviado desde mi U8120 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## bertok (25 May 2012)




----------



## ramontxu (25 May 2012)

CMNV suspende cotización de Bankia, en la radio.


----------



## bertok (25 May 2012)

Aprieten el culo y contengan las ansias. A media mañana se podrá ver como avanza con calma.


----------



## ponzi (25 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Aprieten el culo y contengan las ansias. A media mañana se podrá ver como avanza con calma.



Como ves repsol?


----------



## bertok (25 May 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Como ves repsol?



Interesante pero todavía en shock por el argentinazo.

Si el culibex rompe al alza, saldrán todos los blue chips disparados al alza.

Paciencia, esperemos confirmación no sea que hagamos cresting 8:


----------



## Silenciosa (25 May 2012)

Bankia suspendida de cotización.


----------



## muertoviviente (25 May 2012)

Nos acercamos a la jran BAJISTA parteculos :

lo suyo seria retroceder para despiojar , pero los leoncios somos tan pendejo que lo mismo lo pasamos como jugando


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (25 May 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Bankia suspendida de cotización.



Si no la suspendierosn cuando fué rescatada y nacionaizada ¿Que pasará ahora para que sí lo sea?::


----------



## ponzi (25 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Interesante pero todavía en shock por el argentinazo.
> 
> Si el culibex rompe al alza, saldrán todos los blue chips disparados al alza.
> 
> Paciencia, esperemos confirmación no sea que hagamos cresting 8:



Por esperar un poco mas no pasa nada .Poco a poco he ido acumulando aportaciones en los indices esperando que dieses la campanada


----------



## muertoviviente (25 May 2012)

estamos rompiendo la bajista , vamos coño comprad que es ESPAÑA


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Vamos a darle filtro pero hoy puede ser el día. Sin prisa porque estamos muy abajo ::



Yo voy desde ayer de avanzadilla... :o

Buenos días... 

Edito: Media carga fuera, nos vuelve a rechazar la bajista...


----------



## Samo (25 May 2012)

bankia suspendida de cotizacion


----------



## muertoviviente (25 May 2012)

Exito total , bajista rota , no vaya a ser una trampa :rolleye:

que no esta deberia ser la buena


----------



## LÁNGARO (25 May 2012)

bankia - La CNMV suspende la cotización de Bankia - 25/05/12 en Infomercados


----------



## muertoviviente (25 May 2012)

vamos hijoeputas subanme ese ibex :S


----------



## ponzi (25 May 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Cómo ha aprendido a moverse usted entre los leoncios que leen HVEI. Bien sabe que nadie le robaría los euros a alguien que va en metro....
> 
> Eso sí, pruebe a ir en triciclo, o lo que es peor, en BMW. Tal signo de opulencia hace que las manos fuertes nos salten SL del 8% en JNJ o PG en dos jornadas, por increible que parezca... MM y sus secuaces no hacen prisioneros.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2



Un coche para el centro de Madrid es lo mas ineficiente que existe . Estaba mirando motos. Cuantos litros a los 100 gasta el triciclo??


----------



## bertok (25 May 2012)

Paciencia, no va a ser fácil ::


----------



## muertoviviente (25 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Paciencia, no va a ser fácil ::



todo acompaña , la prima y el leuro asi como los gringos , mantened los largos con un par de huevos


----------



## bertok (25 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> todo acompaña , la prima y el leuro asi como los gringos , mantened los largos con un par de huevos



Todavía estamos fuera 8:


----------



## bertok (25 May 2012)

No os precipitéis, con lo de Bankia habrá movimientos subterráneos y fuertes.


----------



## ghkghk (25 May 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Un coche para el centro de Madrid es lo mas ineficiente que existe . Estaba mirando motos. Cuantos litros a los 100 gasta el triciclo??



En torno a los 4 litros a los 100. 

Yo la verdad es que estoy entusiasmado con él.


----------



## ponzi (25 May 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> En torno a los 4 litros a los 100.
> 
> Yo la verdad es que estoy entusiasmado con él.



4 litros?? Vaya gozada. Voy a buscar algún concesionario porque creo que me puede interesar


----------



## muertoviviente (25 May 2012)

al carajo la bajista :Baile: :baba:


----------



## nombre (25 May 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> 4 litros?? Vaya gozada. Voy a buscar algún concesionario porque creo que me puede interesar




El otro dia hablaban de un coche a glp por aqui. cualquier coche pequeño a gas gastara unos 5€/100. La moto para atascos


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (25 May 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> 4 litros?? Vaya gozada. Voy a buscar algún concesionario porque creo que me puede interesar



.
UN Toyota Prius gasta eso en tráfico urbano, o menos, y puedes llevar hasta 5 personas y el equipaje.
.
Las motos tienen que mejorar mucho en eficiencia. En proporción a su peso y capacidad de carga gastan demasiado. La ventaja real es de movilidad y facilidad de aparcamiento. No tanto en consumo.


----------



## muertoviviente (25 May 2012)

lo suyo es el gas natural , gasta la tercera parte que la gasolina aprox


----------



## ghkghk (25 May 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> 4 litros?? Vaya gozada. Voy a buscar algún concesionario porque creo que me puede interesar




El único problema que tiene es el coste de adquisición, que no es barato precisamente (aunque ninguna scooter de 500 lo es, aparte de la Kymco). Más allá de eso, es una maravilla, y en su foro sólo leerás cosas buenas de los usuario (menos a uno que se le ha fastidiado no sé qué de la centralita).

Yo voy a todas partes rápido, seguro y cómodo. Frena como un demonio y es prácticamente imposible caerse. Y el otro día fui a una playa a 25 kilómetros de Valencia, e iba a 150 muy a gusto (por probarla, luego bajé el ritmo inocho.


----------



## Ajetreo (25 May 2012)

Bertok, salimos de la trinchera? o solo asomamos la cabeza para ver si llueve


----------



## muertoviviente (25 May 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Bertok, salimos de la trinchera? o solo asomamos la cabeza para ver si llueve



olvidese de bertok saquedao en un hoyo llorando


----------



## ghkghk (25 May 2012)

nombre dijo:


> El otro dia hablaban de un coche a glp por aqui. cualquier coche pequeño a gas gastara unos 5€/100. La moto para atascos




Pero es que en Madrid gaste mucho o poco el problema es la movilidad y el aparcamiento. Si en Valencia ya hay veces que te quieres pegar un tiro por tener que aparcar en el centro, Madrid ya es criminal. Una moto la metes donde quieras. De hecho, en Valencia es legal aparcar en la acera en paralelo a la calzada siempre que esta mida más de 3 metros. Y en perpendicular si son más de 6.


----------



## ponzi (25 May 2012)

nombre dijo:


> El otro dia hablaban de un coche a glp por aqui. cualquier coche pequeño a gas gastara unos 5€/100. La moto para atascos



¿Que coche es? y ¿Donde llenas el deposito?



Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> UN Toyota Prius gasta eso en tráfico urbano, o menos, y puedes llevar hasta 5 personas y el equipaje.
> .
> Las motos tienen que mejorar mucho en eficiencia. En proporción a su peso y capacidad de carga gastan demasiado. La ventaja real es de movilidad y facilidad de aparcamiento. No tanto en consumo.



El problema en Madrid es ¿Donde aparcas?


----------



## juanfer (25 May 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Pero es que en Madrid gaste mucho o poco el problema es la movilidad y el aparcamiento. Si en Valencia ya hay veces que te quieres pegar un tiro por tener que aparcar en el centro, Madrid ya es criminal. Una moto la metes donde quieras. De hecho, en Valencia es legal aparcar en la acera en paralelo a la calzada siempre que esta mida más de 3 metros. Y en perpendicular si son más de 6.



El problema de la moto en las ciudades es un peligro al ser la conducción mucho mas agresiva.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 May 2012)

Recuerden que hay un gap abierto hasta 6661. Esta es una zona de minas...

Saludos...


----------



## ponzi (25 May 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Pero es que en Madrid gaste mucho o poco el problema es la movilidad y el aparcamiento. Si en Valencia ya hay veces que te quieres pegar un tiro por tener que aparcar en el centro, Madrid ya es criminal. Una moto la metes donde quieras. De hecho, en Valencia es legal aparcar en la acera en paralelo a la calzada siempre que esta mida más de 3 metros. Y en perpendicular si son más de 6.



Me gusta su idea, creo que es la solución perfecta para ciudades masificadas como Madrid. ¿Que foro es?Voy a decir la palabra maldita..... *Forocoches*))))


----------



## The Hellion (25 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> lo suyo es el gas natural , gasta la tercera parte que la gasolina aprox



Gastar gasta lo mismo, lo que pasa es que sale a 0,7, y, si te puedes fiar de los políticos, tiene el precio más o menos garantizado hasta 2017. 

Bueno, no es tanto que tenga el precio garantizado como que hasta esa fecha no se le van a añadir los impuestos de hidrocarburos. Claro que, una vez que estemos todos convenientemente glpizados, las pagaremos todas juntas. 

El glp es la única manera de poder utilizar artefactos como este

JEEP Grand Cherokee Todo terreno 5.7 V8 Hemi Limited Gasolina de color Plateado del año 2005 con 63000km en Asturias


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 May 2012)

Pues a mi el culibes, usando igmierdak, en escala log. me sale así

*[chuli escala horaria]*







Por un lado la bajista y el trrrrrriple techo activado, por otro un posible doble suelo (no al tick) y un lateralito.... ¿quién ganará?


Y si ahora nos alejamos para ver el bosque....







De todas formas los objetivos de esta gráfica no son incompatibles con rebotín hasta los 7800 o así....


----------



## ghkghk (25 May 2012)

Ilustro mis otras opciones si no hubiera comprado el MP3 (no teniendo más que carnet de coche).

Honda Varadero. Extremadamente cara para lo que es, pero probablemente la mejor 125 para convalidados. Bicilíndrica, aspecto de moto de más cilindrada y motor resultón.







Derbi Mulhacén Café. Buena moto calidad-precio. Le queda un poco feo el baúl, y alguien que la necesita para trabajar es seguro que lo va a necesitar.







Daelim Roadwin. Sensacional relación calidad-precio, y probablemente la 125 más rápida (excluyendo obviamente las 2T).







Y por otro lado, los scooters. Yo sólo me compraría uno con ABS, puesto que de alguna caída te va a librar seguro. En este caso las opciones se reducen a:

Peugeot Satelis:







Yamaha X-Max







Kymco Superdink:







Creo que la Piaggio X10 también podrá llevar, pero creo que aun no está a la venta:


----------



## ghkghk (25 May 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Me gusta su idea, creo que es la solución perfecta para ciudades masificadas como Madrid. ¿Que foro es?Voy a decir la palabra maldita..... *Forocoches*))))



:no:

CUATRISCOOTERS.COM &bull; Página principal


----------



## nombre (25 May 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> ¿Que coche es? y ¿Donde llenas el deposito?
> 
> 
> 
> El problema en Madrid es ¿Donde aparcas?





Marca y modelo a elegir. Tiene que ser gasolina

Hay mas gasolineras, pero aqui estan casi todas: iRCONGAS Transforma tu coche a Gas GLP y ahorra 50% combustible

movilidad es otra cosa...


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (25 May 2012)

.
POR cierto, foto de esta mañana en un semáforo, del loliphone:











Un deportivo Tesla y, detras, un taxi Prius, los dos híbridos. Las cosas están cambiando más rápido de lo que somos capaces de ver.

Realmente la moto de ghkghk es una maravilla, y es la moto que yo me compraría. Pero lo que quería decir es que los consumos no llaman la atención comparado con lo que ofrecen coches como los que pongo en la foto (y ya es casualidad haberlos pillado juntos)

Creo que pronto saldrán motillos de estas híbridas (si no las hay ya) o eléctricas, y entonces eso si que será la solución total de movilidad para ciudad.

p.d. En la foto no se ve bien, pero en el cristal trasero del Tesla pone: Faster than a Ferrari, Greener than a Prius.


Edito: El Tesla es eléctrico puro.


----------



## pollastre (25 May 2012)

Coño yaaaaaa con los hierros y las bicis de las barriguitas... prueben algo serio como mi niña ::::::


----------



## Felix (25 May 2012)

El año pasado estube currando en china y aquello estaba lleno de motos electricas cosa que hace cuatro años yo al menos no vi ninguna supongo que aqui pasara parecido.


----------



## Felix (25 May 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Coño yaaaaaa con los hierros y las bicis de las barriguitas... prueben algo serio como mi niña ::::::



Bah Italianas... no corren ni aunque conduzca Rossi donde este mi ninja que se quite su niña.:XX:


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (25 May 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Coño yaaaaaa con los hierros y las bicis de las barriguitas... prueben algo serio como mi niña ::::::



.
Oiga que el Tesla no es ninguna tontería. Ya ha visto el slogan que lleva pegado detrás.


----------



## pollastre (25 May 2012)

Felix dijo:


> Bah Italianas... no corren ni aunque conduzca Rossi donde este mi ninja que se quite su niña.:XX:



Arrrghhhhh ... una japo ... tiene una japo !!! :ouch::ouch::ouch: 

:XX:


----------



## pollastre (25 May 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> Oiga que el Tesla no es ninguna tontería. Ya ha visto el slogan que lleva pegado detrás.



Nah, si lo decía por los scooters hipertrofiados esos, a ver si conseguía picar al honorable GhkGhk 

El Tesla es un cañón, casi parece increíble que sus prestaciones sean las de un coche puramente eléctrico. Es un cacharro bastante serio.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 May 2012)

Felix dijo:


> Bah Italianas... no corren ni aunque conduzca Rossi donde este mi ninja que se quite su niña.:XX:



Cuando la pruebe nos dice 


(no que corre, si no lo que _siente_)


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 May 2012)

Yo creo que si os situais por encima de la alcista en 5' se puede ir saliendo de la trinchera...

Actualmente pasa por el 6560c

Saludos...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 May 2012)

uppppps que velita
cotiza de nuevo bankia??? ::


----------



## Felix (25 May 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Nah, si lo decía por los scooters hipertrofiados esos, a ver si conseguía picar al honorable GhkGhk
> 
> El Tesla es un cañón, casi parece increíble que sus prestaciones sean las de un coche puramente eléctrico. Es un cacharro bastante serio.



Yo soy petrol head empedernido pero hay que reconocer que los molinillos electricos estos no han hecho mas que empezar y ya estan al nivel de la gasolina cuando no por encima asi que me temo que estamos condenados.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (25 May 2012)

Buen viernes terminal

muy bonitas las motos. Lo tuyo es un triciclo pero aqui te apreciamos igual. 

As Bankia Bailout Costs Grow Exponentially, Is A Stealth Bank Run Taking Place... And What Happens To Ronaldo? | ZeroHedge

Hoy es ya viernes terminal, y como no se si estare esta tarde les dejo la historieta de los viernes algo corta porque no tengo tiempo, pero espero que la disfruten.

Un buen dia, aunque llovia, entro por la puerta el tipo de cliente que tu sentido comercial te dice que no va a comprar, los que vienen a curiosear porque ese dia no hace bueno para ir a la playa. Bueno lo supe por ese sexto sentido, y porque venia con chanclas, bañador y riñonera.

-Y este cuanto coge, lo puedo probar?, esta muy guapo.
-Si, lo puede probar, son 300 euros.
-Ah bueno, no hace falta se ve que corre y esta bien. Yo tengo un toledo de 110 que a estos a veces se los hace.
-Pues si, la puerta de salidad es la misma de entrada, cuando quiera solo tiene que abrirla y salir [aqui sonrisa de comercial]
-..................................

Y acaba esta leccion sobre como el trato exquisito a los clientes, es algo que siempre tiene que tener en la cabeza un buen comercial, esto en un MBA quizas se lo cobraran a 1k €, yo lo expongo gratuitamente.

Advertising


----------



## Felix (25 May 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Cuando la pruebe nos dice
> 
> 
> (no que corre, si no lo que _siente_)



Era por picar al Pollo, hace muchos años que volvi de un viaje a Italia enamorado de las ducatis y de su sonido.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 May 2012)

Felix dijo:


> Yo soy petrol head empedernido pero hay que reconocer que los molinillos electricos estos no han hecho mas que empezar y ya estan al nivel de la gasolina cuando no por encima asi que me temo que estamos condenados.



Yo quiero un mini-reactor-nuclear en mi amoto ::

¿me lo invento o ya hay carros de combate alimentados con minireactores?
Lo que creo que si se hizo fue un vehículo lunar o marciano (habeis visto algún marciano :XX propulsado por un reactor nuclear. :8:


----------



## nombre (25 May 2012)

Felix dijo:


> Yo soy petrol head empedernido pero hay que reconocer que los molinillos electricos estos no han hecho mas que empezar y ya estan al nivel de la gasolina cuando no por encima asi que me temo que estamos condenados.




Tendran su cuota de mercado cuando el petroleo se ponga en su sitio, poca gente esta dispuesta a pagar el doble por ir sin hacer ruido


----------



## pollastre (25 May 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> entro por la puerta el tipo de cliente que tu sentido comercial te dice que no va a comprar, los que vienen a curiosear porque ese dia no hace bueno para ir a la playa.



:XX::XX:

Es Ud. un Jrande de Hespaña ::


----------



## pollastre (25 May 2012)

Intento ver si el posible doble techo en 92 es aprovechable... parece que llegamos con buy exhaustion, pero me fío poco. Posible perforación hasta el 415, y entonces sí que habría que probar un corto ahí.


----------



## muertoviviente (25 May 2012)

despiojando a saco , como se nota que esta es la buena , no quieren compañia


----------



## DeCafeina (25 May 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> uppppps que velita
> cotiza de nuevo bankia??? ::



Yo aún diría más. uppppps, qué puta velita de los webs. Me han saltado el stop ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 May 2012)

Para despiojar lo llevarían de nuevo a la base del canal......


----------



## Felix (25 May 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yo quiero un mini-reactor-nuclear en mi amoto ::
> 
> ¿me lo invento o ya hay carros de combate alimentados con minireactores?
> Lo que creo que si se hizo fue un vehículo lunar o marciano (habeis visto algún marciano :XX propulsado por un reactor nuclear. :8:



Que peligro... No somos capaces de mantener la bateria cargada como para llevar el mantenimiento del reactor. ¿Eso que aceite lleva?

Pta: Nucleares no gracias. Ni con un palo oiga.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 May 2012)

Felix dijo:


> Que peligro... No somos capaces de mantener la bateria cargada como para llevar el mantenimiento del reactor. ¿Eso que aceite lleva?
> 
> Pta: Nucleares no gracias. Ni con un palo oiga.



Es lo mismo que pense cuando leí lo del vehículo espacial....¿como cohones le harán el mantenimiento? Aunque penándolo bien no creo que les importe...


----------



## burbubolsa (25 May 2012)

14 puntos de DAX es poco meneo...

SP en la R1, EURUSD camino de ello, y el DAX la perforó hace tiempo.


----------



## muertoviviente (25 May 2012)

mantened los largos , no sean tan huevones por el amor de lol :ouch:

el euro acompaña ya sube un 0,55% los gringos tambien con sus manipulaciones subiendo la borsa en la ultima media hora  y la prima de algun forerillo que baja 

mas clara no puede estar la cosa :rolleye:


----------



## tochito_con_tochito (25 May 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> POR cierto, foto de esta mañana en un semáforo, del loliphone:
> 
> 
> ...



Ya que soy un paquete de la bolsa (aguantando mis BMEs a 19... :cook, me meto en el offtopic. ¿Y que os parecen las motos eléctricas que se pueden ver en toooda China? Parece que allí mucha gente ha pasado de la bici a la moto eléctrica, y ves como por la noche la aparcan, le sacan la batería y la suben a casa para cargarla. Dejando aparte la generación de electricidad, me pareció una gran solución al tráfico en las ciudades.

Por cierto, que en Alemania ya he visto algún concesionario de Tesla, como prueba de concepto es genial, pero los precios... dejémoslo en que no son para mi ::


----------



## burbubolsa (25 May 2012)

DAX en la R2, 6408.


----------



## kaxkamel (25 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> mantened los largos , no sean tan huevones por el amor de lol :ouch:
> 
> el euro acompaña ya sube un 0,55% los gringos tambien con sus manipulaciones subiendo la borsa en la ultima media hora  y la prima de algun forerillo que baja
> 
> mas clara no puede estar la cosa :rolleye:



y el que se quedó fuera esperando los 6.200... a qué le ha de zumbar a estas alturas si quiere subir siquiera un mini-montículo?


----------



## muertoviviente (25 May 2012)

kaxkamel dijo:


> y el que se quedó fuera esperando los 6.200... a qué le ha de zumbar a estas alturas si quiere subir siquiera un mini-montículo?



le comprendo , pero debe vencer sus temores y sumarse aunque el movimiento haya ya comenzado 

edito , tenga en cuenta que muchos estaban esperando la rotura de la bajista asi que muy tarde no llega , algunos querran que es rotura se mantenga al cierre


----------



## Nuss (25 May 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yo quiero un mini-reactor-nuclear en mi amoto ::
> 
> ¿me lo invento o ya hay carros de combate alimentados con minireactores?
> Lo que creo que si se hizo fue un vehículo lunar o marciano (habeis visto algún marciano :XX propulsado por un reactor nuclear. :8:



Con un generador de radioisótopos.

Salu2


----------



## Adriangtir (25 May 2012)

Por partes y para no herir sensibilidades sobre el tema tratado:
Largo en TEF (cienes de acciones pero no miles) objetivo de esta jugada los 11,48 pero en cuanto supere los 10,50 planto el stop y luego ya veremos.
Largo en SAN, este con objetivo 5,50, ahí pondré el stop loss y veré la subida con calma.

Y hablando de lo que nos gusta, vendí el martes mi kymco Superdink 125.
De las motos que se adapten a la normativa(de serie más de 160kg y menos de 95cv), la que más me pone es la BMW F800 ST, ¿alguna pega?

También le voy a buscar compañero de batallas al BMW 530d e39, y si no se tuerce la semana que viene obtendré un 330i e46 (es el de la foto)






y un Alpina B10






Espero que les gusten.

Evidentemente por mucho que ande el tesla (mis vecinos tienen 2, uno naranja y otro verde) falla algo para mi imprescindible, el brrmmm brrmmm


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (25 May 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Evidentemente por mucho que ande el tesla (mis vecinos tienen 2, uno naranja y otro verde) falla algo para mi imprescindible, el brrmmm brrmmm




.
EL brrmmm brrmmm es imprescindible, pero va a terminar siendo tan caro hacer brrmmm brrmmm que será una rareza exclusiva para millonarios caprichosos. 

Claro que ahí estamos, para eso está el hilo de HVI35.


----------



## Ajetreo (25 May 2012)

Póngale un motor de esos con isotopos y todo a nuestro chulibex

Parece que no tiene fuerzas, se esta dando cabezazos pero no rompe


----------



## juanfer (25 May 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Por partes y para no herir sensibilidades sobre el tema tratado:
> Largo en TEF (cienes de acciones pero no miles) objetivo de esta jugada los 11,48 pero en cuanto supere los 10,50 planto el stop y luego ya veremos.
> Largo en SAN, este con objetivo 5,50, ahí pondré el stop loss y veré la subida con calma.



¿Que tal ponerse en largo en TEF, IBE y BBVA ?


----------



## mutiko (25 May 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> POR cierto, foto de esta mañana en un semáforo, del loliphone:
> 
> 
> ...



Es que el prius, tecnicamente, es un cagarro muy importante, le dan mil vueltas al asunto con el motor termico y el electrico cuando es tan simple y elegante como tener un motor termico muy eficiente y girando solo en su regimen y carga mas eficientes cargando unas baterias cuando empiezan a estar en niveles criticos. Se pierde algo por la 2º ley de la termodinamica pero mas pierde el prius con sus mil vueltas, y encima siendo mas complejo. Pero primero nos tenian que vender el cagarro.


----------



## fragel013 (25 May 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> ¿Que tal ponerse en largo en TEF, IBE y BBVA ?




:XX::XX::XX: tan pronto...? :XX::XX::XX:

Yo esperaría, aunque igual Goldman Sachs dice lo contrario... )


----------



## Adriangtir (25 May 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> ¿Que tal ponerse en largo en TEF, IBE y BBVA ?



Uff, a mi no me haga caso, hoy me levanté con ese capricho y me lo pegué... XD


----------



## juanfer (25 May 2012)

fragel013 dijo:


> :XX::XX::XX: tan pronto...? :XX::XX::XX:
> 
> Yo esperaría, aunque igual Goldman Sachs dice lo contrario... )



Me da que de tanto esperar el tren me va pasar el ultimo y me quedaré en el suelo.


----------



## tonuel (25 May 2012)

Podriamos hacer una porrita de a cuanto abrirá Bankia mañana... 


tonuel 0,95€


Saludos


----------



## fragel013 (25 May 2012)

tonuel dijo:


> Podriamos hacer una porrita de a cuanto abrirá Bankia mañana...
> 
> 
> tonuel 0,95€
> ...




3,5 euros y diez caracteres


----------



## carvil (25 May 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yo quiero un mini-reactor-nuclear en mi amoto ::
> 
> ¿me lo invento o ya hay carros de combate alimentados con minireactores?
> Lo que creo que si se hizo fue un vehículo lunar o marciano (habeis visto algún marciano :XX propulsado por un reactor nuclear. :8:




Buenos dias 


Están en ello........:8:


<object width="640" height="480"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/tjPAqjYpZSk?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/tjPAqjYpZSk?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="640" height="480" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>



Salu2


----------



## Maravedi (25 May 2012)

Dentro de san 4,55


----------



## Optimista bien informado (25 May 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Por cierto, ¿han visto que el gobierno pretende cobrarle la seguridad prestada a los organizadores de los eventos deportivos, culturales y tal?
> 
> Yo me preunto....¿pero los ciudadanos no han pagado ya por eso mediante impuestos?
> No duden que esto redundará en el precio de las entradas....
> ...



El tamaño de la policía sí se está reduciendo. Este verano juran 2000 policías (CNP), y serán los únicos este año tras varias promociones de 4k-5k por año. Luego hasta el verano que viene no juran otros 350 y en 2014, sólo ciento y pico más; y por ahora no parece que se vaya a revertir la tendencia. (Tasa de reposición por los suelos)

Me da a mi que los tiros van por ahí. Y por liberar recursos para otros propósitos.



tonuel dijo:


> Podriamos hacer una porrita de a cuanto abrirá Bankia mañana...
> 
> 
> tonuel 0,95€
> ...



Yo digo que mañana ni siquiera abre :


----------



## ghkghk (25 May 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Nah, si lo decía por los scooters hipertrofiados esos, a ver si conseguía picar al honorable GhkGhk
> 
> El Tesla es un cañón, casi parece increíble que sus prestaciones sean las de un coche puramente eléctrico. Es un cacharro bastante serio.




Más quisiera yo tener carnet de coche... Tenía que habérmelo sacado cuando me saqué el B con 18 años, que era un regalo. A día de hoy, lo han complicado muchísimo y me da pereza :´(


----------



## ghkghk (25 May 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> POR cierto, foto de esta mañana en un semáforo, del loliphone:
> 
> 
> ...










La versión híbrida.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (25 May 2012)

mutiko dijo:


> Es que el prius, tecnicamente, es un cagarro muy importante, le dan mil vueltas al asunto con el motor termico y el electrico cuando es tan simple y elegante como tener un motor termico muy eficiente y girando solo en su regimen y carga mas eficientes cargando unas baterias cuando empiezan a estar en niveles criticos. Se pierde algo por la 2º ley de la termodinamica pero mas pierde el prius con sus mil vueltas, y encima siendo mas complejo. Pero primero nos tenian que vender el cagarro.



.
CREO que la solución técnica del Ampera-Volt va por ahí, pero no tengo claro que sea más eficiente que un Prius. Es un coche pesadísimo para su tamaño y es bastante más caro que el Toyota.


Aparte, es un Opel.

/MODE FC OFF


----------



## Maravedi (25 May 2012)

Veo que estáis interesados en motos aquí tenéis la mía en venta :´(

HONDA CBR 600 de color rojo negro del año 2007 con 8000km Madrid


----------



## pollastre (25 May 2012)

El relevante en 366 lleva dos apoyos serios tras el posicionamiento del paquete fuerte de primera hora de la mañana.... un largo en el 370 podría funcionar, con un SL ajustado (360, -10 pips) para perder poco en caso de que quieran quemar el relevante.

El objetivo, 20 pips arriba en el 390. Es un r/r 1:2 que si sale mal no nos cuesta mucho, y la recompensa es buena caso de respetarse el relevante.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (25 May 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Piaggio-MP3-Hybrid_1484754c.jpg
> 
> La versión híbrida.



.
ESO es, he visto que gasta 2 litros/100 km. A eso me refería, cuando hay coches que ya gastan por debajo de 4 litros, por proporcionalidad las motillos se tienen que ir por debajo de 2.

Lo malo son los más de 10.000 pavos. :8:


----------



## tonuel (25 May 2012)

El amigo Weidmann del Bundesbank... dejando las cosas claritas... 


Saludos


----------



## juanfer (25 May 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> CREO que la solución técnica del Ampera-Volt va por ahí, pero no tengo claro que sea más eficiente que un Prius. Es un coche pesadísimo para su tamaño y es bastante más caro que el Toyota.
> 
> 
> ...



Los hibridos consumen poco, pero hay cables de alta tension, con lo que un mecanico de barrio npi. Así que hay que morir a la casa, y en la casa con el consiguiente precio de amigo, porque es una tecnologia nueva.

Vamos cuando voy a las oficinas de los talleres los libros más nuevos pueden tener 10 años. Con lo que cuando se estropee todo el ahorro se va a ir en facturas de taller. 

Es una tecnologia que en hispanistan visto la actualización de conocimientos inclusos en los concesionarios que la mitad estan pillados financieramente no creo ni que formen a sus trabajadores.


----------



## mutiko (25 May 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> CREO que la solución técnica del Ampera-Volt va por ahí, pero no tengo claro que sea más eficiente que un Prius. Es un coche pesadísimo para su tamaño y es bastante más caro que el Toyota.
> 
> 
> ...



¿Ha estudiado alguna vez el sistema de conversiones del prius? Yo si, hace ya tiempo, y no me acuerdo como era la cosa, pero habia un motor termico, un motor/alternador y otro no se si motor/alternador o solo alternador. Era un cacao de cojones con mil combinaciones y mil conversiones, ademas de usar una transmision variable (¡incluso para los motores electricos!) en la que se tiene que ir mucha eficiencia. Vamos, que el japo que lo diseño, no se si sera un genio o no, pero en la epoca que diseño el prius, le daba al tintorro cosa mala.


----------



## pollastre (25 May 2012)

Los malvados especuladores han bajado... 1.5 pìps por debajo del SL sugerido en 360. Mira que hay que ser ratz.... 



pollastre dijo:


> El relevante en 366 lleva dos apoyos serios tras el posicionamiento del paquete fuerte de primera hora de la mañana.... un largo en el 370 podría funcionar, con un SL ajustado (360, -10 pips) para perder poco en caso de que quieran quemar el relevante.
> 
> El objetivo, 20 pips arriba en el 390. Es un r/r 1:2 que si sale mal no nos cuesta mucho, y la recompensa es buena caso de respetarse el relevante.


----------



## Fraction (25 May 2012)

¿pero podemos intentarlo en el 370 otra vez? Graciaaasss


----------



## pollastre (25 May 2012)

Fraction dijo:


> ¿pero podemos intentarlo en el 370 otra vez? Graciaaasss



Les ha costado mucho subir, yo mejor esperaría a la siguiente ronda... esta ya tiene mucho "ruido" acumulado. No digo que no pueda funcionar aún la operación 370 -> 390, pero ahora se ha perdido el momentum y estamos más a merced del azar.


----------



## Sukarrieta (25 May 2012)

mutiko dijo:


> Es que el prius, tecnicamente, es un cagarro muy importante, le dan mil vueltas al asunto con el motor termico y el electrico cuando es tan simple y elegante como tener un motor termico muy eficiente y girando solo en su regimen y carga mas eficientes cargando unas baterias cuando empiezan a estar en niveles criticos. Se pierde algo por la 2º ley de la termodinamica pero mas pierde el prius con sus mil vueltas, y encima siendo mas complejo. Pero primero nos tenian que vender el cagarro.



el volt hace eso no?


----------



## Fraction (25 May 2012)

De verdad Sr. pollastre.... muchas gracias.


----------



## pollastre (25 May 2012)

Fraction dijo:


> De verdad Sr. pollastre.... muchas gracias.



No hay de qué hamijo. Sólo me da un poco de mal rollo / dronja en el colacao, el hecho de que es imposible cantar la operación en el foro a tiempo real, y se pierden todos los detalles y sutilezas de la operación (sube SL, baja SP aquí, ojo el volumen se revuelve, cierra y coge las plusvies que tengas, etc.)

Puede ser que a veces te equivoques en el movimiento como un becerro, es decir, estrellándote contra un muro, y la operación no tiene solución: es mala, y es mala, pierdes todo el SL y andando.

Pero otras, como ésta, por ejemplo... yo he visto perfectamente cómo iban de farol bajándolo para asustar, merecía la pena bajar un poco el SL porque se veía que eso no rompía, pero estas cosas ocurren tan rápido, es tan "sutil", que me es imposible avisar a tiempo.

Y efectivamente ahí los tiene... 1.5 pips por debajo del 60, los malvados roedores... y ahora tonteando de nuevo con el escape por arriba.


----------



## mutiko (25 May 2012)

Sukarrieta dijo:


> el volt hace eso no?



Pues no lo se a ciencia cierta, no le he prestado mucha atencion a los sistemas de funcionamiento de los ultimos hibridos, pero sabiendo que, a ojo de buen cubero, la potencia media entregada por un motor de coche, andara por los 15-25 cv, dependiendo del tamaño del coche, la logica dice que teniendo una bateria lo suficientemente grande para cubrir los periodos de puntas prolongadas de potencia, el motor termico solo necesita dar esa potencia en su regimen y carga mas eficientes. De paso, como nos quedamos con un motor termico mas pequeño y no necesitamos transmision, pudiendo estar perfectamente los motores electricos en los cubos de las ruedas, podemos aprovechar el espacio para mas bateria, haciendo posible el que la mayoria de la energia salga del enchufe, siendo el arranque del motor termico, mas una rareza que lo habitual, que es lo habitual en el prius.


----------



## Fraction (25 May 2012)

Claro que es imposible cantar en directo, por supuesto faltaría más, demasiado es lo que usted nos "chiva" .... se aprecia mucho...

Y ya lo dejo que nos ponemos suaves, le regalo un par de preferentes que me sobran...


----------



## Ajetreo (25 May 2012)

Oigan que hay guano y no postean, que les pasa?

Bueno miniguano, pero vamos p'abajo


----------



## mutiko (25 May 2012)

Bah, eso no es guano. ¿Se nos esta ablandando?


----------



## pollastre (25 May 2012)

Cierre anticipado en 77, nos quedamos con +7 y ya buscaremos otra mejor. No me gusta, se ha perdido la iniciativa, y esto ya no es un trade, sino una moneda al aire.


----------



## juanfer (25 May 2012)

He entrado en bbva a 4,919 en largos sin sl.


----------



## VLADELUI (25 May 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> He entrado en bbva a 4,919 en largos sin sl.



Cuidado, que Bertok aún esta negociando con el enemigo.

[YOUTUBE]TcP6cQy7YTg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ghkghk (25 May 2012)

Yo si tuviera el A2 me pillaría esta... Es que soy un comodón!




















Porque viene con sorpresa...


----------



## Janus (25 May 2012)

No mola mucho. En España están bajando los blue chips.


----------



## Felix (25 May 2012)

Señor MM si nos lee haga el favor de tirar el churribex a 6000 o 5500 que si no aqui no escribe ni el tato.


----------



## Janus (25 May 2012)

IBEX, más vale que aguante el 6467 porque por debajo tiene un buen agujero.
El SP ahí anda aguantando mecha.


----------



## atman (25 May 2012)

Maravedi dijo:


> Veo que estáis interesados en motos aquí tenéis la mía en venta :´(
> 
> HONDA CBR 600 de color rojo negro del año 2007 con 8000km Madrid



Tengo un amiguete en Toledo que andaba buscando algo asín... le he pasado el enlace. Es bastante rarito, así que no se haga ilusiones (y no se asuste si le llama ofreciéndole 1.000 euros menos). Dígale que no, que si le gusta, ese se la queda igual.


----------



## Janus (25 May 2012)

Felix dijo:


> Señor MM si nos lee haga el favor de tirar el churribex a 6000 o 5500 que si no aqui no escribe ni el tato.



Esto tiene pinta de que va a bajar en condiciones. El IBEX ha solventado la extrema sobreventa de forma lateral. Ni siquiera se ha dignado a rebotar algo. Ahora está amenazando con un rebote ..... algo muy típico para enganchar hornadas de gacelas ..... para después utilizar cualquier excusa hacia abajo.

Solo el SP lo puede solventar.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> IBEX, más vale que aguante el 6467 porque por debajo tiene un buen agujero.
> El SP ahí anda aguantando mecha.



Yo diría los I-6500 pelaos.... (joder pongo la I porque me parecio que hablar del DAX...)

Porca miseria....


vaya vaya triboga!!!
buuuu-buuuuuu-buuuuuuuuuu
Inmersión!
Todos a sus estaciones de combate!!!!
:XX: :XX:


----------



## Felix (25 May 2012)

Tengo ganas de saber que medida superchachi han reservado para el viernes de la copa.
¿Hacemos una porra?
Yo voto por la instauracion del derecho de pernada para todos los castuzos. Esta que en principio podria parecer una medida "mala" para el pueblo, nos permitiria en realidad ahorrar miles de minolles que ahora gastan esos castuzos en señoritas de compañia chaperos y fines de semana en Puertobanus. Y asi podriamos mantener algun quirofano abierto.


----------



## mutiko (25 May 2012)

Felix dijo:


> Señor MM si nos lee haga el favor de tirar el churribex a 6000 o 5500 que si no aqui no escribe ni el tato.



Hombre, ya que estamos, que lo tire a 0, y asi 







¡Te las compro por un dolar!


----------



## spheratu (25 May 2012)

Me parece que otra semana más nos mean en la oreja. Ni colina de plusvis ni guano. Todo en stand by esperando el desenlace de algo que no acabo de saber qué puede ser.
Liquidez y a tomar viento.
Be water my friend.


----------



## DeCafeina (25 May 2012)

Largo en 6470...

Ahora es cuando llegará el guano y... ::::::

Edit: Fuera en... 6470  No me gusta cómo caza la perrita.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (25 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> IBEX, más vale que aguante el 6467 porque por debajo tiene un buen agujero.
> El SP ahí anda aguantando mecha.



¿Y no podría ser que después de movernos en un rectángulo 6800-7200(*), al romperlo a la baja hayamos pasado a movernos en un rectángulo 6400-6800(*)?. Quizá estamos buscando 3 pies al gato y de momento, algo tan nimio y tan sencillo, lo ha clavao. Lo digo porque de ser así, para lo que no sea scalping, casi mejor esperar a rupturas de esos niveles.

(*) a esos niveles hay que descontar 100 puntos por el dividendo de TEF.

Bueno, no me hagan mucho caso que yo había entrado a ver a Katy Perry :baba:.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (25 May 2012)

Felix dijo:


> Señor MM si nos lee haga el favor de tirar el churribex a 6000 o 5500 que si no aqui no escribe ni el tato.



Pues no sé si le habrá leído, pero telita con las últimas velas rojas ::


----------



## Seren (25 May 2012)

Se creen uds. que los leoncios van a soltar tan fácilmente sus dineros, primero tendrán que marear la perdiz y arañar todo lo posible antes de encauzar el camino.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 May 2012)

Si ya lo decía yo....eso si, sin ganar un chavo ::


----------



## tonuel (25 May 2012)

Me gusta el olor a guano por las mañanas... :baba:


----------



## bertok (25 May 2012)




----------



## politicodemadreputa (25 May 2012)

Me salgo del eurodolar, se que tiene que llegar a 1,20-1,19 pero no me fio.

... Y ahora, al cielo con el, le espero en 1.45 antes de agosto.


----------



## bertok (25 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> olvidese de bertok saquedao en un hoyo llorando



Te queda mucho que aprender.

Observa la jugada ....


----------



## VLADELUI (25 May 2012)

Sobre la porra de medidas de este viernes:

Subida de dos puntos del IVA. (deberes que se trajo Marianico de la cena con sus amigotes y la barbuda germánica).


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 May 2012)

Se va consumiendo tiempo tiempo de este lateral 6630-6350 y según mi gráfico horario la bajista ni la hemos olido. Ya hubo un intento fallido de romperla en los días 8 y 10 de mayo. *Creo* que se tomará un respiro hasta la mitad del canal o la base para volver a atacar la bajista.


Sr. Bertok, que lejanos quedan esos 7200 ahora, ¿verdad? 
Talacosacomplicaita.


----------



## VLADELUI (25 May 2012)

Estoy por hacer un plazo fijo a 4 meses, no veo mejora en el enfermo en una temporadita.


----------



## bertok (25 May 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Se va consumiendo tiempo tiempo de este lateral 6630-6350 y según mi gráfico horario la bajista ni la hemos olido. Ya hubo un intento fallido de romperla en los días 8 y 10 de mayo. *Creo* que se tomará un respiro hasta la mitad del canal o la base para volver a atacar la bajista.
> 
> 
> Sr. Bertok, que lejanos quedan esos 7200 ahora, ¿verdad?
> Talacosacomplicaita.



Nos vamos a hinchar a ganar leuros.

Paciencia.


----------



## TenienteDan (25 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Te queda mucho que aprender.
> 
> Observa la jugada ....



Sr Bertok. Una pregunta. Viendo el primer gráfico que ha puesto antes, en el que las velas han sido una trampa rompiendo la directriz y volviendo pa'dentro otra vez, donde se podría "intuir" una confirmación más fiable de esa rotura??

Es decir, ¿cómo tendría que ser la vela que confirmase el movimiento? (Y no la que tenemos que hace lo contrario de confirmarla.

1 saludo y murcias garcias.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Nos vamos a hinchar a ganar leuros.
> 
> Paciencia.



Cierto, pero mientras más tiempo pase en romper la bajista horaria, menor el recorrido hasta encontrarse con gandalf en escala diaria...


----------



## mutiko (25 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Nos vamos a hinchar a ganar leuros.
> 
> Paciencia.



Joder, lo que es leer deprisa y corriendo, me habia parecido leer "nos vamos a hinchar a cascar huesos"

PD: Es lo que tiene estar hasta los cojones ya de la puta trinchera y tener ganas de salir con la maza a cascar el craneo de unos cuantos leones.


----------



## bertok (25 May 2012)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Sr Bertok. Una pregunta. Viendo el primer gráfico que ha puesto antes, en el que las velas han sido una trampa rompiendo la directriz y volviendo pa'dentro otra vez, donde se podría "intuir" una confirmación más fiable de esa rotura??
> 
> Es decir, ¿cómo tendría que ser la vela que confirmase el movimiento? (Y no la que tenemos que hace lo contrario de confirmarla.
> 
> 1 saludo y murcias garcias.



El nivel de 6626 me da confianza ahora mismo pero no es definitivo.

Salvo que haya sido una mandrilada cósmica, creo que estamos haciendo suelo.

Da igual lo que yo opine, la pauta de precios manda.


----------



## pollastre (25 May 2012)

Antes de irme a por el albariño del Viernes Terminal, les dejo un comentario sobre el resto de la sesión. Fran200 o MM podrán sin duda confirmar o desmentir esta interpretación.

Al leoncio que le han jodido la mañana con el comentario del ministro del interior belga, esto le ha supuesto un buen dolor de cabeza. Había comprado en tres arreones, un primer lote de unos 1500 contratos (disculpen la inexactitud en el volumen, ya no estoy sentado en operaciones y hablo ahora de memoria).

Un segundo arreón de unos 1300 Daxies, 

y un tercer y último de unos 800 Daxies

en la bajada última, se ha deshecho exactamente de los dos últimos paquetes sumados, el de 1300 y el de 800

La historia es que le queda todavía el primero, el de 1500 contratazos.

Por lo tanto, cuidado con este rebote intradiario, porque puede estar esperando a que el ladder coja un poco de aire para soltar los 1500 que aún le quedan, y que el belga-con-chocolate le ha jodido al abrir la bocaza.

En definitiva: que antes de que cierre el Viernes Terminal, podríamos tener otro mini sell-off por valor de unos 1500 Daxies.


----------



## Janus (25 May 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> ¿Y no podría ser que después de movernos en un rectángulo 6800-7200(*), al romperlo a la baja hayamos pasado a movernos en un rectángulo 6400-6800(*)?. Quizá estamos buscando 3 pies al gato y de momento, algo tan nimio y tan sencillo, lo ha clavao. Lo digo porque de ser así, para lo que no sea scalping, casi mejor esperar a rupturas de esos niveles.
> 
> (*) a esos niveles hay que descontar 100 puntos por el dividendo de TEF.
> 
> Bueno, no me hagan mucho caso que yo había entrado a ver a Katy Perry :baba:.



Puede ser, lo claro es que la brutal bajada previa no la corrige subiendo sino con laterales. Incluso ese posible lateral de 6400-6800 ..... sigue siendo un lateral y de él tendrá que salir.


----------



## Defcon (25 May 2012)

Lo de Sell in may and go away parece que se está cumpliendo a raja tabla


----------



## Felix (25 May 2012)

mutiko dijo:


> Joder, lo que es leer deprisa y corriendo, me habia parecido leer "nos vamos a hinchar a cascar huesos"
> 
> PD: Es lo que tiene estar hasta los cojones ya de la puta trinchera y tener ganas de salir con la maza a cascar el craneo de unos cuantos leones.



No nos vengamos arriba, la idea es salir de la trinchera cuando los leoncios ya han empezado a subir la colina y seguirles a una distancia prudencial despojando de calderilla y dientes de oro a los cadaveres que van dejando a su paso.


----------



## mutiko (25 May 2012)

Felix dijo:


> No nos vengamos arriba, la idea es salir de la trinchera cuando los leoncios ya han empezado a subir la colina y seguirles a una distancia prudencial despojando de calderilla y dientes de oro a los cadaveres que van dejando a su paso.



Vamos, que nosotros somos las







Esperemos no vernos asi







Vaya, yo que ya me veia asi (dedicado a las Sras. que frecuentan el hilo)


----------



## ghkghk (25 May 2012)

Defcon dijo:


> Lo de Sell in may and go away parece que se está cumpliendo a raja tabla




Pero la parte de "buy in november" creo que tampoco es que haya sido la panacea (al menos referida al Ibex)...


----------



## bmbnct (25 May 2012)

mutiko dijo:


> Vamos, que nosotros somos las
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Janus (25 May 2012)

Vueling superará por primera vez en pasajeros a Iberia el año que viene - elEconomista.es

Iberia, al igual que le sucede a Telefónica, sufre el hacer de la competencia. Los gigantes anteriormente públicos no saben, quieren, acoplarse a las normas de libre mercado. Siguen pensando que las cosas son por decreto y ellos están para mandar.

Good bye.


----------



## Ajetreo (25 May 2012)

Uy que los leoncios se están despertando

Gato donde están sus largos?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 May 2012)

Esto si que es importante (con la venia de J.B. y no, no es el güisqui)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/311745-mit-crea-material-superresbaloso-vaginas-de-plastico-de-informaticos.html

por cierto sus tengo preparao un video.....
Estoy ya con el guión....este finde no tendré tiempo que me voy de feria ::

Pero prometo que estará a la altura del del colega de jason


----------



## Janus (25 May 2012)

Nos brindarán la oportunidad de un largo en 6350 en el IBEX?.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 May 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Uy que los leoncios se están despertando
> 
> Gato donde están sus largos?



Es que la mísitica resistencia de los 6500 tiene su cosa 

Suerte P.G. )

Es una antitítesis!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Nos brindarán la oportunidad de un largo en 6350 en el IBEX?.



Y en 6175...... :fiufiu:

Aunque tiene razón, creo que este lateral será como el del mes pasado, marearán un poco. Pero este será más corto, asi que cuidadín


----------



## Janus (25 May 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Y en 6175...... :fiufiu:
> 
> Aunque tiene razón, creo que este lateral será como el del mes pasado, marearán un poco. Pero este será más corto, asi que cuidadín



En 6350 debe rebotar y le podríamos robar medio centenar de pipos fácil.


----------



## Janus (25 May 2012)

Me gusta muchísimo el aspecto técnico de Sacyr. Está en una especie de gallardete alcista muy claro.


----------



## muertoviviente (25 May 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Uy que los leoncios se están despertando
> 
> Gato donde están sus largos?



esta gente no aguanta ni medio pipo a la contra :XX: 

mis SAN aguantando con un par en 4,51 el mismo precio al que estan compradas


----------



## pollastre (25 May 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> La historia es que le queda todavía el primero, el de 1500 contratazos.
> 
> Por lo tanto, cuidado con este rebote intradiario, porque puede estar esperando a que el ladder coja un poco de aire para soltar los 1500 que aún le quedan, y que el belga-con-chocolate le ha jodido al abrir la bocaza.
> 
> En definitiva: que antes de que cierre el Viernes Terminal, podríamos tener otro mini sell-off por valor de unos 1500 Daxies.




In illo tempore, el Sr. Piratescu, también conocido como Sr. Guybrush, se quejó de que mis avisos de operaciones iban a menos de 5 minutos vista, con lo cual no se podían seguir.

Y hoy me dije, "cáspita, recórcholis y zapatetas... tiene razón el Sr. Piratescu... avisemos de una operación de 50 piponazos en el Dax con media hora de antelación".

Mas, ¡ay!, ¿qué creen que me encuentro? Oh, magrada, magrada... pues que la operación de 50 piponazos sale adelante, y el malvado piratescu ni siquiera me da un miserable thanks, que no cuesta dinero.

Si es que ya no se respetan las formas, ni los fondos, ni los fiordos....


----------



## burbubolsa (25 May 2012)

EURJPY a la baja, se avecina + guano.


----------



## Pepitoria (25 May 2012)

Inflamando a Cárpatos...:XX::XX::XX:


¡Nein! ¡Nein!	
El primer ministro holandés, acaba de declarar que bloqueará cualquier intento de instaurar los eurobonos, incluso si Alemania cambia de opinión. ¡Nein! Como vemos superdemocrático y dialogante a más no poder.


----------



## ponzi (25 May 2012)

Madre mía señores hay que ver todo lo que escriben, por falta de tiempo no he podido leer todos los post.

Chinito mira el video de vw con los chinitos 

¿Es el donut flotante de Volkswagen el coche del futuro? - Ecomotor.es

A mi ese coche volador me trae recuerdos de la infancia..no se quizás sean cosas mías pero me recuerda mucho a Dragon Ball (jajajajaja estos de vw son la leche)

Por cierto MV hoy he abierto posiciones de cierto calado en indices a través de fondos indexados.


----------



## burbubolsa (25 May 2012)

Haciendo suelo alrededor del pivote.


----------



## Sipanha (25 May 2012)

Ofu, parece que debajo de 1.25 está este elemento... que rebote ha pegao el Eur.


----------



## nombre (25 May 2012)

dentro de gamesa a 1.615. Poca carga :cook:


Mala entrada, malditas ordenes a mercado, deberian prohibirlas


----------



## Ajetreo (25 May 2012)

Aygggg. Me está pidiendo el cuerpo un cortito al SP

Pero Bertok dijo que estaba más bien pepón en el corto

Escribiré 100 veces . Estate quieta


----------



## nombre (25 May 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Aygggg. Me está pidiendo el cuerpo un cortito al SP
> 
> Pero Bertok dijo que estaba más bien pepón en el corto
> 
> Escribiré 100 veces . Estate quieta





Yo no me he podido aguantar mas


----------



## Sipanha (25 May 2012)

Tengan cuidado si sacan la cabeza fuera de la trinchera que hay francotiradores.... ::


----------



## bertok (25 May 2012)

nombre dijo:


> Yo no me he podido aguantar mas



ainnnnnnsss ienso:


----------



## burbubolsa (25 May 2012)

AUDJPY no para de subir, esto va parriba.


----------



## atman (25 May 2012)

nombre dijo:


> dentro de gamesa a 1.615. Poca carga :cook:
> 
> 
> Mala entrada, malditas ordenes a mercado, deberian prohibirlas



Pues... confieso que... le acompaño en 1,603.

Me picó. Me puse a probar IGmarkets y como "algo" tenía que hacer pues... puse una orden y saltó.

Ahora mismo estaba pensando en darle el cierre, pero como parece que los yankies traen ganas de juerga pues... voy a esperar al S&P en 1337 y luego veremos...


----------



## kaxkamel (25 May 2012)

yo me quedo quietito hasta que maese bertok "de la orden".

MV, hice bien en no hacerle caso. en cualquier caso agradecido por la claridad del mensaje anterior.


----------



## nombre (25 May 2012)

atman dijo:


> Pues... confieso que... le acompaño en 1,603.
> 
> Me picó. Me puse a probar IGmarkets y como "algo" tenía que hacer pues... puse una orden y saltó.
> 
> Ahora mismo estaba pensando en darle el cierre, pero como parece que los yankies traen ganas de juerga pues... voy a esperar al S&P en 1337 y luego veremos...




Me da que esta tarde pueden meter alguna orden como la de dias anteriores para acumular, si tengo algo de margen pongo stop en ganancias y igual hay sorpresa :fiufiu:


----------



## bertok (25 May 2012)

Demasiados toques ..... esa DTB está bien tirada.

Por encima, el nivel de 6626 es relevante. Dejemos que se pelee, hay demasiada resistencia.

!!!! FIGHT !!!


----------



## bertok (25 May 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Aygggg. Me está pidiendo el cuerpo un cortito al SP
> 
> Pero Bertok dijo que estaba más bien pepón en el corto
> 
> Escribiré 100 veces . Estate quieta



En los 1319 se puede intentar.:: Pero no me haga mucho caso


----------



## bertok (25 May 2012)

De Ppelui (Carpatos)

Salida de Grecia	[Imprimir]	


Societe Generale dice que una salida ordenada del euro de Grecia podría costarla el eurostoxx un 10% y una desordenada el 50%....


----------



## Sipanha (25 May 2012)

Corto SPX500 1318.85 (c), me encomiendo a San Mazinguer Z, por ti va tito! ::


----------



## atman (25 May 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Corto SPX500 1318.85 (c), me encomiendo a San Mazinguer Z, por ti va tito! ::



Largo "casi" en el mismo sitio.


----------



## bertok (25 May 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Corto SPX500 1318.85 (c), me encomiendo a San Mazinguer Z, por ti va tito! ::



¿¿SL en 1324?


----------



## Sipanha (25 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> ¿¿SL en 1324?



1323.65 (c)


----------



## VLADELUI (25 May 2012)

Para que lego haya desaprensivos anti-multiculti. Chinito se le ha peldido un familial?.

Bella mezcla.......y si melafo.

[YOUTUBE]iLGTHHoqtCw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (25 May 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Corto SPX500 1318.85 (c), me encomiendo a San Mazinguer Z, por ti va tito! ::



Hamijo, tienes en contra el corte del MACD en el timeframe de 1 min. Te va a hacer sufrir.


----------



## nombre (25 May 2012)

sipanha dijo:


> corto spx500 1318.85 (c), me encomiendo a san mazinguer z, por ti va tito! ::





atman dijo:


> largo "casi" en el mismo sitio.





fight!!!!!


----------



## atman (25 May 2012)

atman dijo:


> Largo "casi" en el mismo sitio.



Cerrado, $875 al bolso... )


----------



## atman (25 May 2012)

nombre dijo:


> fight!!!!!



Yo ya pillé lo mío, ahora le dejo a él...


----------



## bertok (25 May 2012)

atman dijo:


> Cerrado, $875 al bolso... )



Buen scalp, muy arriesgado pero bien ejecutado.


----------



## paulistano (25 May 2012)

Buenas...les va forexpros con retraso??


----------



## no_loko (25 May 2012)

Parece que POP va a ser el siguiente en ser rescatado.


----------



## VLADELUI (25 May 2012)

Voy a por un Gin de media tarde, que el último examen que tengo, según acaba de comunicar la profesora, es con apuntes. Yo me los había aprendido como un campeón...mierda de tiempo perdido.

Ya solo quedará leer la tesina pero ya está terminada y habrá que hacel un buen power point y listo a disfrutar el veranito uummm!! lo mismo tengo que irme a trabaya a fora du pais. jejejeje

[YOUTUBE]5nwWaW0x4E4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## VLADELUI (25 May 2012)

no_loko dijo:


> Parece que POP va a ser el siguiente en ser rescatado.



Cuando haces POP ya no hay stop.

Estoy más caliente que los techos del infielnorrr.:XX:


----------



## Sipanha (25 May 2012)

Me veo volviendo a la trinchera.... 


Edit: Hagan sitio señores... ::


----------



## muertoviviente (25 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Buen scalp, muy arriesgado pero bien ejecutado.



ya veo que sigue vivo , cuando le deje llorando en el hoyo vi que cayo un obus del 406mm :8:


----------



## atman (25 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Buen scalp, muy arriesgado pero bien ejecutado.



NO siempre me salen así de bonitas... vamos, que casi nunca me salen... :XX: pero se conoce que hoy tocaba...


----------



## bertok (25 May 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Me veo volviendo a la trinchera....
> 
> 
> Edit: Hagan sitio señores... ::



Macho, se te ha puesto todo en contra. Has entrado justo en la máxima separación del histograma del MACD en timeframe de 1 min.

Todavía no te ha saltado el SL (por un tick). Suerte 8:


----------



## Ajetreo (25 May 2012)

Ale, objetivos cumplidos, Cierro pantallas y a otra cosa

Buenas plusvis señores


----------



## atman (25 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Macho, se te ha puesto todo en contra. Has entrado justo en la máxima separación del histograma del MACD en timeframe de 1 min.
> 
> *Todavía no te ha saltado el SL *(por un tick). Suerte 8:



Si no lo veo mal... en la próxima vela de 5 min.
edito: lo dicho.


----------



## bertok (25 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ya veo que sigue vivo , cuando le deje llorando en el hoyo vi que cayo un obus del 406mm :8:



Aquí nadie llora 8:

Cuando llegue el momento nos verá pasar a toda hostia. :fiufiu:


----------



## Sipanha (25 May 2012)

Yo yastoy en la trinchera pelando papas de nuevo...


----------



## spheratu (25 May 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Yo yastoy en la trinchera pelando papas de nuevo...



voy calentando el aceite,luego hacemos unas bravas :baba:


----------



## muertoviviente (25 May 2012)

spheratu dijo:


> voy calentando el aceite,luego hacemos unas bravas :baba:



hablando de papas , unas papas amarillas cocidas con un poquito de mantequilla y queso fresco de cabra


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 May 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> In illo tempore, el Sr. Piratescu, también conocido como Sr. Guybrush, se quejó de que mis avisos de operaciones iban a menos de 5 minutos vista, con lo cual no se podían seguir.
> 
> Y hoy me dije, "cáspita, recórcholis y zapatetas... tiene razón el Sr. Piratescu... avisemos de una operación de 50 piponazos en el Dax con media hora de antelación".
> 
> ...



Estaba tomándome unas cañas y un flan de huevo de postre sr. P 

No me sea _thanks whore_ 

Estoy pensándome cierta cosa, este finde no podré, puesto que me voy a ver como va eso de la feria de córdoba, pero la semana siguiente lo meditaré seriamente...


----------



## Silenciosa (25 May 2012)

Buenas tardes:

Tengo que reconocer que yo también echo de menos a Claca.

 

Aquí Claca y yo estamos paseando de la mano por la playa y mirando el mar

El arbol significa las plusvalías que no paran de crecer y el barco lo que nos vamos a comprar cuando tengamos un montón.

El corazón ya no hace falta que lo explique.


----------



## muertoviviente (25 May 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Buenas tardes:
> 
> Tengo que reconocer que yo también echo de menos a Claca.
> 
> ...



¿ pero hijos no podreis tener no ? no habra evolucionado tanto la ciencia :8:


----------



## muertoviviente (25 May 2012)

ya esta otra ves fallando el puto forexpros


----------



## burbubolsa (25 May 2012)

IBEX en verde!


----------



## Independentista_vasco (25 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ya veo que sigue vivo , cuando le deje llorando en el hoyo vi que cayo un obus del 406mm :8:



Esto está siendo mucho más sufrido que el EURUSD, anda que no da yuyu quedarse abierto	el fin de semana...


----------



## flawless11 (25 May 2012)

Con todos los respetos estimada Silenciosa, pero ése que aparece ahí no es Claca, o muy engañados nos tenía a todos el malandrín... ¿No estará usted flirteando con otro? Como diría el egregio Sr. Pollastre, ¡talacosacalentita estos días en el foro!

Un saludo para todos y muchas gracias por hacer de éste uno de los mejores (por ser prudente con el calificativo) hilos de la internete.

P.D. No le faltan colacaos al Tesla para parecerse en algo al peor de los Ferraris...




Silenciosa dijo:


> Buenas tardes:
> 
> Tengo que reconocer que yo también echo de menos a Claca.
> 
> ...


----------



## muertoviviente (25 May 2012)

Independentista_vasco dijo:


> Esto está siendo mucho más sufrido que el EURUSD, anda que no da yuyu quedarse abierto	el fin de semana...



la peña del foro esta muy informada sobre la bajista pero no se da cuenta que en el 6470 hay un soportazo que riete tu del 11000 del ibex


----------



## paulistano (25 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ya esta otra ves fallando el puto forexpros



Lo he comentado hace 20 minutos...me va con 10 minutos de retraso::

Y hoy que yo tenía ganas de pescar unas gamesas o unas bankinteres....y voy en pelotas:ouch:


----------



## muertoviviente (25 May 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Lo he comentado hace 20 minutos...me va con 10 minutos de retraso::
> 
> Y hoy que yo tenía ganas de pescar unas gamesas o unas bankinteres....y voy en pelotas:ouch:



no es que vaya con retraso ayer por estas horas se puso un poco loca :8:


----------



## The Hellion (25 May 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Buenas tardes:
> 
> Tengo que reconocer que yo también echo de menos a Claca.
> 
> ...



Qué bonito. 

De todas formas, la veo a usted cambiada. En el dibujo de Claca, que ya sabemos que es un maestro de la representación gráfica, tenía usted un _je ne sais quoi_...


----------



## pipoapipo (25 May 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Buenas tardes:
> 
> Tengo que reconocer que yo también echo de menos a Claca.
> 
> ...




es un corazon? creia q era una manzana :XX:


----------



## paulistano (25 May 2012)

que poca demanda en gamesa....y yo que iba a meter orden de 5.000 titulos a 1,605...la bajan seguro para pescarme....

DEMANDA OFERTA
Títulos Precio Precio Títulos
400	1,613	1,616	2.066


----------



## FranR (25 May 2012)

Buenas tardes, me pongo al día y comentamos las mejores jugadas...::


----------



## paulistano (25 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no es que vaya con retraso ayer por estas horas se puso un poco loca :8:



A mi el reloj de FP me marca 13 minutos menos.

Y los valores, al compararloes con bankinter, no tienen nada que ver....y eso que bankinter tiene segundos de retraso...


----------



## muertoviviente (25 May 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> A mi el reloj de FP me marca 13 minutos menos.
> 
> Y los valores, al compararloes con bankinter, no tienen nada que ver....y eso que bankinter tiene segundos de retraso...



ya te digo , da datos falsos ienso:


----------



## paulistano (25 May 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> que poca demanda en gamesa....y yo que iba a meter orden de 5.000 titulos a 1,605...la bajan seguro para pescarme....
> 
> DEMANDA OFERTA
> Títulos Precio Precio Títulos
> 400	1,613	1,616	2.066



orden en marcha....a ver qué pasa


----------



## FranR (25 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Buenas tardes, me pongo al día y comentamos las mejores jugadas...::



Ya está, un vistazo por encima, motos, coches, senos y un gráfico de bolsa con forma de corazón...parece que ha sido una jornada normal... :XX:


----------



## FranR (25 May 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> que poca demanda en gamesa....y yo que iba a meter orden de 5.000 titulos a 1,605...la bajan seguro para pescarme....
> 
> DEMANDA OFERTA
> Títulos Precio Precio Títulos
> 400	1,613	1,616	2.066




Gamesa nos va a dar una gran sorpresa, no se para donde, pero si Fran(200) se interesó por ella algo habrá.


----------



## Pepitoria (25 May 2012)

Se siente presencia pepona...


----------



## FranR (25 May 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Se siente presencia pepona...



Este es nivel pre-pepón.


----------



## nombre (25 May 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> que poca demanda en gamesa....y yo que iba a meter orden de 5.000 titulos a 1,605...la bajan seguro para pescarme....
> 
> DEMANDA OFERTA
> Títulos Precio Precio Títulos
> 400	1,613	1,616	2.066





Lleva toda la tarde muerta 8:


----------



## paulistano (25 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ya te digo , da datos falsos ienso:



lo curioso es que el forexpros da 6535 en ibex y el forexpros vinculado en capitalbolsa da 6550::

No falla, doy orden en gamesa y sube un centimo del tirón:Aplauso:


----------



## flawless11 (25 May 2012)

¿Cómo ven dejar abiertos largos en churribex el fin de semana, demasiado riesgo no?

Un saludo!


----------



## nombre (25 May 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> lo curioso es que el forexpros da 6535 en ibex y el forexpros vinculado en capitalbolsa da 6550::
> 
> No falla, doy orden en gamesa y sube un centimo del tirón:Aplauso:



Lo he visto hamijo, estan aguantandola? conteniendola quiero decir

algo esta pasando, mantengo fin de semana hasta el final


----------



## FranR (25 May 2012)

flawless11 dijo:


> ¿Cómo ven dejar abiertos largos en churribex el fin de semana, demasiado riesgo no?
> 
> Un saludo!



Pues imagine que pierde esta tarde el Barcelona, puede ser catastrófico...


----------



## atman (25 May 2012)

flawless11 dijo:


> ¿Cómo ven dejar abiertos largos en churribex el fin de semana, demasiado riesgo no?
> 
> Un saludo!



Hombre... todo depende de lo que usted llame riesgo...


Spoiler


----------



## bertok (25 May 2012)

Mulder, ¿cómo va el volumen?.

Estamos a punto de saltar de la trinchera. Nos duelen los huevos de estar agazapados ::


----------



## flawless11 (25 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Pues imagine que pierde esta tarde el Barcelona, puede ser catastrófico...



Solo de pensarlo me entran unos sudores fríos...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 May 2012)

atman dijo:


> Hombre... todo depende de lo que usted llame riesgo...
> 
> 
> Spoiler







:XX:

de nombre, Asier :XX: :XX:


----------



## paulistano (25 May 2012)

flawless11 dijo:


> ¿Cómo ven dejar abiertos largos en churribex el fin de semana, demasiado riesgo no?
> 
> Un saludo!



1)
depende donde halla entrado...si ha entrado esta mañana a 6499.....o si ha entrado ahora mismo....

2) Tiene que tener webs para dejar un stop amplio...estos son capaces de abrir el lunes con un -0,9% abajo o peor y luego levantarlo...eso ocurrirá si se queda dentro.

3) Si sale ahora de la posición el gap al alza esta garantizado....avise de lo que haga:XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Mulder, ¿cómo va el volumen?.
> 
> Estamos a punto de saltar de la trinchera. Nos duelen los huevos de estar agazapados ::



No quiero ser tocahuevos, pero ...¿no esperaba un sell-of de commodities?


----------



## FranR (25 May 2012)

Veo que entre las 11.30 y la 13:00 h. hemos rozado el desastre.

Estamos en canal principal, deberíamos cerrar en la parte superior para mantener largos en Ibex 6.582


----------



## flawless11 (25 May 2012)

atman dijo:


> Hombre... todo depende de lo que usted llame riesgo...
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Es probable que sea el trader dilettante más conservador de la historia, no le digo más, 

Y dirán ustedes, ¿qué hace entonces en el Ibex? Pues mientras finiquito el cambio de broker es el futuro que más me conviene por tema comisiones y tiempo real.


----------



## paulistano (25 May 2012)

Bertok, a punto quiere decir hoy y ahora o la próxima semana?


----------



## flawless11 (25 May 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> 1)
> 
> 2) Tiene que tener webs para dejar un stop amplio...estos son capaces de abrir el lunes con un -0,9% abajo o peor y luego levantarlo...eso ocurrirá si se queda dentro.
> 
> ...



Eso no lo dude, avisado quedará en cuanto cierre posiciones


----------



## kaxkamel (25 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Pues imagine que pierde esta tarde el Barcelona, puede ser catastrófico...



antes que eso se vuelven los de gobierno (y la oposición) gente honrada.
como dijo aquel torero: lo que no pué ze, no pué ze...
y endemáh, eh impozible


----------



## paulistano (25 May 2012)

subo orden de entrada en gamesa a 1,61ienso:


----------



## atman (25 May 2012)

kaxkamel dijo:


> antes que eso se vuelven los de gobierno (y la oposición) gente honrada.
> como dijo aquel torero: lo que no pué ze, no pué ze...
> y endemáh, eh impozible



usted guiputxi, ezta? :XX:


----------



## nombre (25 May 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Bertok, a punto quiere decir hoy y ahora o la próxima semana?




Hagale caso solo al 50% que esta quemado estar en la trinchera comiendo tantos latunes y está a punto de saltarse el sistema y tirarse al campo de tiro


----------



## atman (25 May 2012)

joer, si sigue así al SP le queda una hora de triángulo, luego salida en falso y por fín tralará...

Bertok, nos hace falta uno de sus VENGA COÑO!!

¿o era Janus?


----------



## FranR (25 May 2012)

kaxkamel dijo:


> antes que eso se vuelven los de gobierno (y la oposición) gente honrada.
> como dijo aquel torero: lo que no pué ze, no pué ze...
> y endemáh, eh impozible



Una pérdida del Barcelona, traería un cabreo de los de allí con la consiguiente falta de alcohol inhibidor de inteligencia.

En ese momento Mas al no poder dominar la situación arengando al personal disiendo VISCA el Barca, tendrá que buscar otra forma de desviar balones.

Ya la tenemos liada el finde, con la reunión con Rajoy y Rubalcaba.

Las tensiones harían que el Ibex se fuera a 5.000.

Naturalmente todo esto para decir que nos ponen furbo, para entretenernos en estos momentos tan delicados.

P.D. Si el Bilbao pierde no pasa na, tienen sus cuentas saneadas (las de la comunidad) ::

Ergo GANA EL BARCA

P.D No me gusta el furbo, y no soy de ningún equipo. Que ahora viene uno del Madrid y me la lía.


----------



## bertok (25 May 2012)

nombre dijo:


> Hagale caso solo al 50% que esta quemado estar en la trinchera comiendo tantos latunes y está a punto de saltarse el sistema y tirarse al campo de tiro



He tenido paciencia hasta ahora, ya queda poco :fiufiu:


----------



## bertok (25 May 2012)

atman dijo:


> joer, si sigue así al SP le queda una hora de triángulo, luego salida en falso y por fín tralará...
> 
> Bertok, nos hace falta uno de sus VENGA COÑO!!
> 
> ¿o era Janus?



*Vaaaaaaaaamos coño*, ¿pa'bajo? )


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 May 2012)

fíjense que el ibex está ahora en el fibo 62% del jostión matutino....
ideal de la muelte pa llevarlo de un zurriagazo a los 6400 de nuevo :cook:


----------



## bertok (25 May 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> fíjense que el ibex está ahora en el fibo 62% del jostión matutino....
> ideal de la muelte pa llevarlo de un zurriagazo a los 6400 de nuevo :cook:



Desde luego que sería una jugada maestra.

Tengo los sistemas e indicadores planos de la muerte :fiufiu:


----------



## FranR (25 May 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> fíjense que el ibex está ahora en el fibo 62% del jostión matutino....
> ideal de la muelte pa llevarlo de un zurriagazo a los 6400 de nuevo :cook:



No me sea malage....

Base de canal, spm.

a ver al cierre.


----------



## flawless11 (25 May 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> fíjense que el ibex está ahora en el fibo 62% del jostión matutino....
> ideal de la muelte pa llevarlo de un zurriagazo a los 6400 de nuevo :cook:



Tremenda pelea se está gestando en ese fibo, apuesto por un cierre 6560 aprox.


----------



## kaxkamel (25 May 2012)

atman dijo:


> usted guiputxi, ezta? :XX:



y antibilbao (lvale, era broma... anti-athletic).
No se confunda sin embargo... que por lo menos 1/3 de gipuzkoa es bilbaina (eibar y alrededores).
yo soy de los otros 2/3.
El día que dejen de dar por culo con chulerías tipo (en euskadi solo puede haber un gran equipo... iremos a por el crack del vecino... etc, etc) me alegraré por los triunfos de los rojiblancos (si se dan)... 
Vd, y yo sabemos que ese día está muy muy lejano... 
porque el athletic va a estar años sin dejar de arramplar en la cantera de la real-osasuna...
y muchísimos años más sin ganar nada de nada... 
a menos que a alguien se le encienda la bombilla y concluya que si el el entrenador maravillao ese puede ser argentino y el ariete tan alto y tan-tan, riojano... un holandés, un polaco y un camerunés bien pueden vestir la zamarra del athletic.
como eso no va a pasar... seguiremos allí y acá (lo nuestro es la supervivencia del pobre, intentándose aliviar de los zarpazos del primo rico y fantasmón) sin comernos ni los mocos.


por cierto... caja laboral y lagun-aro siguen de putísima madre (ya se sabe que en el país de los bancos y cajas y seguros quebrados... los que simplemente capean el temporal con levísimas ganancias son los putos reyes)


----------



## atman (25 May 2012)

Kaxkamel, dejé de comentar las lindezas de las financieras de La Cooperativa, por el sarpullido que levantaban en alguna gente y porque por el otro lado tampoco veía mayor interés del resto. Pero le hago un resumen rápido: no, no están nada bien.
En la sede de Lagunaro de Bilbao, el 75% del personal externo ya ha ido a la calle. A otros los han reubicado directamente dentro de las oficinas de Caja Laboral y venden con la "marca" de la caja. Pero tambien ahí sobran. Hay algún jefe relocalizado a Madrid, cooperativistas que se van etc,... ¿sigo? Está siendo una muerte lenta, muy muy lenta. La idea es limpiar de todo el personal posible LagunAro para luego vender la cartera. Y parece que el horizonte temporal es de un año. Y todo ello sin que nadie acabe tocado por una insolvencia punible... Ya sabe como se hacen las cosas aquí...


----------



## FranR (25 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Desde luego que sería una jugada maestra.
> 
> Tengo los sistemas e indicadores planos de la muerte :fiufiu:



Y a mi me han dejado el cierre en tierra de nadie.... esta la cosa complicada.


----------



## kaxkamel (25 May 2012)

atman dijo:


> Kaxkamel, dejé de comentar las lindezas de las financieras de La Cooperativa, por el sarpullido que levantaban en alguna gente y porque por el otro lado tampoco veía mayor interés del resto. Pero le hago un resumen rápido: no, no están nada bien.
> En la sede de Lagunaro de Bilbao, el 75% del personal externo ya ha ido a la calle. A otros los han reubicado directamente dentro de las oficinas de Caja Laboral y venden con la "marca" de la caja. Pero tambien ahí sobran. Hay algún jefe relocalizado a Madrid, cooperativistas que se van etc,... ¿sigo? Está siendo una muerte lenta, muy muy lenta. La idea es limpiar de todo el personal posible LagunAro para luego vender la cartera. Y parece que el horizonte temporal es de un año. Y todo ello sin que nadie acabe tocado por una insolvencia punible... Ya sabe como se hacen las cosas aquí...



sí... sé cómo se hacen las cosas aquí.
y lagun-aro no está bien... pero está menos mal que la mayoría.
y caja laboral está bastante bien (la hostia de bien comparado con casi todas)
en cualquier caso de aquella quiebra casi inminente de lagun-aro que periódicamente vaticina... hoy nadená... si eso... mañaannnnnaaaaaaaa...

PD:
hace 1 año que (por razones que no vienen al caso) cerré la última póliza y dejé de ser cliente de lagun-aro (no tengo especial interés en defenderlos)
sigo siendo cliente de cajalaboral

y por mi parte doy por cerrado el off-topic.

me voy de birras... lo de subir la montaña lo dejamos para sanjuanes


----------



## ponzi (25 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Y a mi me han dejado el cierre en tierra de nadie.... esta la cosa complicada.



Complicado? Esto es el paraiso de cualquier inversor fundamental a lp (5-10 años). Por mi que lo dejen unos mesecillos mas asi de plano mas dinero ahorrare y mas indices acumulare


----------



## spheratu (25 May 2012)

Nada,siguen mareando la perdiz a la espera de algo. Ese algo nos lleva a 5500 o a 7500. 
Yo no arriesgo mi dinero a cara o cruz,me quedo en la trinchera comiendo las papas.


----------



## FranR (25 May 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Complicado? Esto es el paraiso de cualquier inversor fundamental a lp (5-10 años). Por mi que lo dejen unos mesecillos mas asi de plano mas dinero ahorrare y mas indices acumulare









Aquí tuvieron los japos 10 años para acumular 91-02 y luego para abajo.

Como entremos en una dinámica a la japonesa, nos vamos a aburrir bien


----------



## atman (25 May 2012)

atman dijo:


> joer, si sigue así al SP le queda una hora de triángulo, luego salida en falso y por fín tralará...
> 
> Bertok, nos hace falta uno de sus VENGA COÑO!!
> 
> ¿o era Janus?



Vamos a clavar una horita exacta... 
Ha dado 4 toques arriba y cuatro abajo, disciplinado a tope. Pero parece que la primera salida es por abajo...

Se adelantan 10 minutos.. se nota que es viernes y el lunes además fiesta.


----------



## FranR (25 May 2012)

atman dijo:


> Vamos a clavar una horita exacta...
> Ha dado 4 toques arriba y cuatro abajo, disciplinado a tope. Pero parece que la primera salida es por abajo...



PIIII PIIIIIII


Llamando a Luis, llamando a Luis, que se está poniendo la gente pandoril....


----------



## Sipanha (25 May 2012)

atman dijo:


> Vamos a clavar una horita exacta...
> Ha dado 4 toques arriba y cuatro abajo, disciplinado a tope. Pero parece que la primera salida es por abajo...



Vaaaamos, que me ha picao una pulga un guevo y toy que me sargo de la trinchera. ::


----------



## atman (25 May 2012)

Lo dicho, falta rotura por abajo y luego patadón...

(o bien owned, por pasarme de listo)


----------



## ponzi (25 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Aquí tuvieron los japos 10 años para acumular 91-02 y luego para abajo.
> 
> Como entremos en una dinámica a la japonesa, nos vamos a aburrir bien



La diferencia es que ellos tuvieron un per 50-80 en el año 89.Es muy dificil recuperarse de semejante burbuja.Hablo de diversificar una cartera a precios razonables (eurostoxx,sp e ibex). Bmw ahora mismo esta a per 7,gas natural a per 6, y no olvidemos que en el eurostoxx tenemos empresas como vw,bmw,carrefour,luis vuiton,roche,danone....Sibceramente veo el eurostoxx muy barato teniendo en cuenta las empresas que cotizan en el.No me haga mucho caso, es simplemente un planing de ahorro que tengo hecho con vistas a 5-10 años y con aportaciones periodicas. Para especular uso las acciones


----------



## FranR (25 May 2012)

atman dijo:


> Lo dicho, falta rotura por abajo y luego patadón...
> 
> (o bien owned, por pasarme de listo)



Me lo monto de Rappel

Rebote ahora mismo superamos los 1323 y tirón fuerte al alza


Vamos PEPON tu eres mi pastor.

Naturalmente me comeré un peaso Owned y algunos leuros de menos para gastar....si hace lo contrario

Dale PEPE LUIS


----------



## atman (25 May 2012)

Esto no se mueve... cuando la sabana se queda en silencio... uno no puede ni correr... porque no sabes ande está escondio el león... y puedes caer directo en sus garras...


----------



## bertok (25 May 2012)

SP: Con la pauta que tiene en el timeframe de 1 min, lo probable es que diera un buen hostión. Pero como la sesión está ausente de volatilidad, lo mismo ni se menea.


----------



## FranR (25 May 2012)

Un momento se me ha caído el móvil y creo que era Pandoro.


----------



## bertok (25 May 2012)

¿cuándo comunican la petición de pasta para tapar el bujero de Bankia?


----------



## FranR (25 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> SP: Con la pauta que tiene en el timeframe de 1 min, lo probable es que diera un buen hostión. Pero como la sesión está ausente de volatilidad, lo mismo ni se menea.



He entrado totalmente a contracorriente, a 1 minuto con la alcista a corto rota.

Veamos si he visto la trampa o era una señal real.


----------



## atman (25 May 2012)

Yo he entrado largo en el toque a la BB. El SL nos e lo digo :b


----------



## ponzi (25 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> ¿cuándo comunican la petición de pasta para tapar el bujero de Bankia?



Conociendoles son capaces de hacerlo con el mercado americano cerrado. Yo creo que lo haran esta noche en mitad del partido...son especulaciones mias


----------



## bertok (25 May 2012)

atman dijo:


> Yo he entrado largo en el toque a la BB. El SL nos e lo digo :b



¿usas Bollinger para tradear?


----------



## FranR (25 May 2012)

Sr. Atman es el momento, o ganamos o de perroflautas a pedir.

Yo se tocar la flauta ¿tiene usted un perro?


----------



## Sipanha (25 May 2012)

Mi Sargento! Los de la trinchera de al lao tiene mujeres!. 

Será que están cortos en Bankia. ::


----------



## atman (25 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> ¿usas Bollinger para tradear?



Yo no "uso" nada siempre y en concreto. Más bien, busco excusas...


----------



## atman (25 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Sr. Atman es el momento, o ganamos o de perroflautas a pedir.
> 
> Yo se tocar la flauta ¿tiene usted un perro?



Tengo alguno horroroso de porcelana...


----------



## FranR (25 May 2012)

atman dijo:


> Tengo alguno horroroso de porcelana...



A ver si consigue que haga esto....







Nos vamos a forrar amigo


----------



## Pepitoria (25 May 2012)

atman dijo:


> Vamos a clavar una horita exacta...
> Ha dado 4 toques arriba y cuatro abajo, disciplinado a tope. Pero parece que la primera salida es por abajo...
> 
> Se adelantan 10 minutos.. se nota que es viernes *y el lunes además fiesta.*



Ostias, no había caído...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 May 2012)

Con lo bien que salió ayer... hoy había puesto un largo en 6440f... Ha hecho mínimo en 6445f, vaya tino... :ouch:

En fin, sigo de avanzadilla para el lunes... ya les avisaré de lo que les espera.

Buen finde a tod@s! 

Edito: Tal y como lo han dejado, cuidado que no se salten la bajista con un gap al alza con las noticias del finde... ienso: (eso quisiera yo, jeje)


----------



## atman (25 May 2012)

Cascar el triángulo son dobles puntos ¿no?

Pero no lo veo. Media hora más antes de irnos arriba? (si es que vamos)

Voy a pegar un pelín más los SL...


----------



## burbubolsa (25 May 2012)

SP exactamente en el pivote.


----------



## spheratu (25 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> ¿usas Bollinger para tradear?



Yo si ::


----------



## ponzi (25 May 2012)

Venga arriba ese animo que es fin de semana...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kcRR-7AZhSA&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## ponzi (25 May 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Venga arriba ese animo que es fin de semana...
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kcRR-7AZhSA&feature=youtube_gdata_player



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gDsgno3Pv5o&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Para ir habriando el apetito...Alguien que conoce de primera mano como funciona por dentro el sistema bancario


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y2aEs3z58yw&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Sr. Breve (25 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> El nivel de 6626 me da confianza ahora mismo pero no es definitivo.
> 
> Salvo que haya sido una mandrilada cósmica, creo que estamos haciendo suelo.
> 
> Da igual lo que yo opine, la pauta de precios manda.





pollastre dijo:


> Antes de irme a por el albariño del Viernes Terminal, les dejo un comentario sobre el resto de la sesión. Fran200 o MM podrán sin duda confirmar o desmentir esta interpretación.
> 
> Al leoncio que le han jodido la mañana con el comentario del ministro del interior belga, esto le ha supuesto un buen dolor de cabeza. Había comprado en tres arreones, un primer lote de unos 1500 contratos (disculpen la inexactitud en el volumen, ya no estoy sentado en operaciones y hablo ahora de memoria).
> 
> ...



da gusto leer este hilo con comentarios como estos (entre otros)


----------



## atman (25 May 2012)

atman dijo:


> Cascar el triángulo son dobles puntos ¿no?
> 
> Pero no lo veo. Media hora más antes de irnos arriba? (si es que vamos)
> 
> Voy a pegar un pelín más los SL...



Dije una hora y se adelantaron 10 minuits, ahora digo media hora... y se adelantan 5... tengo que ajustah mejoh... pa la proxima ya lo sé... sólo que entonces ya me habremos cambiado el paso...


----------



## Sr. Breve (25 May 2012)

Felix dijo:


> No nos vengamos arriba, la idea es salir de la trinchera cuando los leoncios ya han empezado a subir la colina y seguirles a una distancia prudencial despojando de calderilla y dientes de oro a los cadaveres que van dejando a su paso.



joder, que razón tiene

si te vas creyendo que eres más listo que ellos, tarde o temprano dan contigo

sólo somos intrusos que nos metemos en sus dominios


----------



## burbubolsa (25 May 2012)

SP rebotando en la MM200.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (25 May 2012)

Telecinco, cerca del objetivo en los 3,83 (hemos arrancado desde los 3,40), a ver que tal el lunes.





Bankinter, el objetivo del doble techo en 3,50 eran los 2,83 y se fue a los 2,85, como es mi justo al tick, vamos a volver a esperar a ver si toca la zona esa zona. En cualquier caso, está en buena situación de compra (lo esperamos vender en 3,8-4,2)


----------



## Pepitoria (25 May 2012)

S&P rebaja la nota a 5 entidades: Popular, Bankinter y Bankia ya son bono basura - elEconomista.es


----------



## atman (25 May 2012)

ay, ay, ayyyy....


----------



## Pepitoria (25 May 2012)

Venga seguid comprando papelitos de estos bancos que luego vienen bien para rellenar cojines..


----------



## atman (25 May 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Venga seguid comprando papelitos de estos bancos que luego vienen bien para rellenar cojines..



No le quepa duda que compraré, probablemente SAN, pero será a 3. :Baile:

Alguien sabe si Botín tiene nietas casaderas?? :baba:


----------



## tonuel (25 May 2012)

A mi me regalará sus papelitos el propio botas... 8:


----------



## ponzi (25 May 2012)

atman dijo:


> No le quepa duda que compraré, probablemente SAN, pero será a 3. :Baile:
> 
> Alguien sabe si Botín tiene nietas casaderas?? :baba:



Depende de que edad tenga usted y de cuales sean sus gustos? Le gusta el golf? No daré mas datos porque me afecta de forma directa


----------



## muertoviviente (25 May 2012)

- CAPITAL BOLSA -

:XX:


----------



## pollastre (25 May 2012)

Malvado especulador de flamenquines cordobeses.....::



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Estaba tomándome unas cañas y un flan de huevo de postre sr. P
> 
> No me sea _thanks whore_
> 
> Estoy pensándome cierta cosa, este finde no podré, puesto que me voy a ver como va eso de la feria de córdoba, pero la semana siguiente lo meditaré seriamente...


----------



## ponzi (25 May 2012)

Señores preparen las palomitas, limpien sus sofas y sintonicen sus televisores porque el gran momento que estaban esperando ya esta aqui , calculo que sobre las 10 hablen de bankia....Ahora no me sean pepitos y se pongan a ver el partido


----------



## atman (25 May 2012)




----------



## atman (25 May 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Señores preparen las palomitas, limpien sus sofas y sintonicen sus televisores porque el gran momento que estaban esperando ya esta aqui , calculo que sobre las 10 hablen de bankia....Ahora no me sean pepitos y se pongan a ver el partido




MADRID, 25 may 2012 - 18.31 (Reuters)

El Grupo BFA-Bankia <BKIA.MC> pedirá ayudas públicas por unos 19.000 millones de euros, dijo el viernes una fuente financiera. 

En Bankia, cuyo consejo de administración se encuentra ahora mismo reunido para presentar el plan de saneamiento, no quisieron hacer comentarios. 

Estas ayudas son adicionales a los 4.465 millones de euros de préstamos que el Estado convertirá en capital de BFA. 

Con este montante, el Estado ya superaría los 15.000 millones de euros que en un principio había manifestado que estaría dispuesto a aportar el Gobierno entre capital y préstamos a la banca española como parte de su reforma financiera presentada el pasado 11 de mayo.[ID:nL5E8GB73R]

No obstante, el Gobierno también había dicho esta semana que daría a Bankia todo el capital que necesitara. [ID:nL5E8GNE9X]

El sector financiero español es, junto con el déficit de las comunidades autónomas, una de las principales fuentes de inquietud respecto a España en los mercados por la erosión de sus balances tras el estallido de la burbuja inmobiliaria y el temor a que esto lleve a un rescate a la irlandesa. 

Numerosos analistas consideran que las dos reformas financieras en marcha - que exigen saneamientos inmobiliarios adicionales de 84.000 millones - podría resultar insuficiente pues, entre otras cuestiones, no protege contra el riesgo para los balances bancarios en los negocios crediticios a particulares y empresas. 

Con los dos recientes decretos, el Gobierno ha obligado a los bancos a incrementar las coberturas sobre el sector promotor a un 45 por ciento de una cartera de 307.000 millones de euros, de los cuales 184.000 millones de euros son activos considerados "tóxicos".


----------



## bertok (25 May 2012)

atman dijo:


> No le quepa duda que compraré, probablemente SAN, pero será a 3. :Baile:
> 
> Alguien sabe si Botín tiene nietas casaderas?? :baba:



A 3 leuros no las quiero ni regaladas hamijo :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## pollastre (25 May 2012)

flawless11 dijo:


> Como diría el *egregio *Sr. Pollastre, ...










::::


----------



## bertok (25 May 2012)

atman dijo:


> MADRID, 25 may 2012 - 18.31 (Reuters)
> 
> El Grupo BFA-Bankia <BKIA.MC> pedirá ayudas públicas por unos 19.000 millones de euros, dijo el viernes una fuente financiera.
> 
> ...



Buena parte del Sector Financiero está KO. *En estas circunstancias no existen precio bajos*.

Meteoslo en la mollera.


----------



## atman (25 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> A 3 leuros no las quiero ni regaladas hamijo :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



A 3 de bajada no, pero ¿y a tres de subida?


----------



## ponzi (25 May 2012)

atman dijo:


> MADRID, 25 may 2012 - 18.31 (Reuters)
> 
> El Grupo BFA-Bankia <BKIA.MC> pedirá ayudas públicas por unos 19.000 millones de euros, dijo el viernes una fuente financiera.
> 
> ...



Ese comunicado ha sido esta mañana y por reuters....Aun falta el informe completo del consejo ...ese si que sera jauja de la buena y mejor aun saber que plan de viabilidad van a aprobar. O lo dicen esta noche o se lo callaran. Lo que daria por ver desde un agüjerito las caras del consejeros ahora mismo....y sobre todo la del sindicalista que forma parte de el


----------



## atman (25 May 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Ese comunicado ha sido esta mañana y por reuters....Aun falta el informe completo del consejo ...ese si que sera jauja de la buena y mejor aun saber que plan de viabilidad van a aprobar. O lo dicen esta noche o se lo callaran. Lo que daria por ver desde un agüjerito las caras del consejeros ahora mismo....*y sobre todo la del sindicalista que forma parte de el*



NO problem, aquí tiene una secuencia extraída de las cámaras de seguridad...


----------



## ponzi (25 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Buena parte del Sector Financiero está KO. *En estas circunstancias no existen precio bajos*.
> 
> Meteoslo en la mollera.



Cuanta sabiduria en tan solo 18 palabras.


----------



## ponzi (25 May 2012)

atman dijo:


> NO problem, aquí tiene una secuencia extraída de las cámaras de seguridad...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V58f72poSZY&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Venga os pongo un video....Menuda joyita...Quien le oira esta tarde


----------



## bertok (25 May 2012)

atman dijo:


> MADRID, 25 may 2012 - 18.31 (Reuters)
> 
> El Grupo BFA-Bankia <BKIA.MC> pedirá ayudas públicas por unos 19.000 millones de euros, dijo el viernes una fuente financiera.
> 
> ...



Espero que les obliguen a vender rápido TODAS sus participadas.

¿Tsunami?


----------



## atman (25 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Espero que les obliguen a vender rápido TODAS sus participadas.
> 
> ¿Tsunami?



Eso no generaría más minusvalías aún a la entidad?


----------



## ponzi (25 May 2012)

Vengaaaa que no decaiga el humor que estamos viviendo momentos historicos



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-strio9lHYU&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## bertok (25 May 2012)

atman dijo:


> Eso no generaría más minusvalías aún a la entidad?



Es la única forma de disponer de dinerito contante y sonante. Tienen que devolver la pasta el acreedor corrupto (aquí lo dejo).

Caguen la hostia, si no es así arderá el país.


----------



## atman (25 May 2012)

Saltaron los Stops... que cabrones...


----------



## Sipanha (25 May 2012)

atman dijo:


> Saltaron los Stops... que cabrones...



Siyalodeciayo.  Pero me saltaron el stop, que cabrones. ::


----------



## paulistano (25 May 2012)

Madre mia...y yo hoy pensando en comprar bankinter a 2,91....y justo sale hoy esa noticia....a ver el lunes cómo se lo toma...imagino irá a visitar la zona que comenta LCASC


----------



## bertok (25 May 2012)

*Nos compreis bancos a estos precios, joder*


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (25 May 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> S&P rebaja la nota a 5 entidades: Popular, Bankinter y Bankia ya son bono basura - elEconomista.es



No trabajo en bankinter, pero bono basura en una entidad que creció un 20% cuando el resto bajó una media del 33%, con los vencimientos de los próximos años cubiertos, con una mora del 3% cuando el resto anda en el 7%, sin ladrillo y rozando el 10 en los ratios de solvencia y coberturas de provisiones cubiertas cuando otros van a pasarse una década destinando el "posible beneficio" anual para cubrirlas, me parece simplemente genial...para los especuladores!!:rolleye:


----------



## ponzi (25 May 2012)

La subasta ya va por 23500 a que al final llegan a los 30000. Y yo que pensaba que era un agorero y al final si que va a ser verdad que la cifra total termine acercandose a los 50000-80000 mill


----------



## atman (25 May 2012)

Bueno señores, que pasen ustedes un buen fin de semana...


----------



## The Hellion (25 May 2012)

atman dijo:


> Eso no generaría más minusvalías aún a la entidad?



Pero nos pondría a IBE regalada.... si no la mata. 

Es el problema de tanta participación cruzada y de tanta compra apalancada, aunque en el caso de BANKIA no es una cuestión de apalancamiento. 

Si mantienes, malo porque te desangras con los intereses que pagas. 
Si vendes, malo porque sufres minusvalías mortales

Y a la participada, si ya está baja la cotización, que suelten un paquetón en el mercado también le hace un siete. 

Disfruten lo nucleodureado.


----------



## The Hellion (25 May 2012)

atman dijo:


> Bueno señores, que pasen ustedes un buen fin de semana...



A gastarse las plusvies al Jaime, eh? :XX::XX:


----------



## nombre (25 May 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> La subasta ya va por 23500 a que al final llegan a los 30000. Y yo que pensaba que era un agorero y al final si que va a ser verdad que la cifra total termine acercandose a los 50000-80000 mill





Calla, calla :


----------



## atman (25 May 2012)

> El Grupo BFA-Bankia <BKIA.MC> pedirá ayudas públicas por unos 19.000 millones de euros, dijo el viernes *en un comunicado a la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores.*



Reuters de nuevo... parece que ya es oficial.


----------



## atman (25 May 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> A gastarse las plusvies al Jaime, eh? :XX::XX:



¿hoy? ¿con el partido? imposible. A casita a descansar, que la semana ha sido dura.


----------



## burbufilia (25 May 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Pero nos pondría a IBE regalada.... si no la mata.
> 
> Es el problema de tanta participación cruzada y de tanta compra apalancada, aunque en el caso de BANKIA no es una cuestión de apalancamiento.
> 
> ...



Ni de coña vendería las participadas. Generan flujo de efectivo, con lo que mantenerlas no resulta caro. No tiene sentido, dado que el valor de liquidación ha bajado mucho más que los dividendos.


----------



## bertok (25 May 2012)

burbufilia dijo:


> Ni de coña vendería las participadas. Generan flujo de efectivo, con lo que mantenerlas no resulta caro. No tiene sentido, dado que el valor de liquidación ha bajado mucho más que los dividendos.



Los dividendos los van a dejar en pelotas en la próxima revisión 8:


----------



## vmmp29 (25 May 2012)

los informes de Mulder hace diass que están desaparecidos


----------



## Arminio_borrado (25 May 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> La subasta ya va por 23500



Bueno, 23500 son unos 500 euros por barba del ciudadano. 

Eso es lo que normalmente suelo donar en obras benéficas. Así que este año asumiré que estoy haciendo un esfuerzo extra de dinero para también apadrinar a Rato, que el pobrecico anda necesitado.

Me lo tomaré a cachondeo porque no sirve de nada ponerme a soltar lo que pienso.


----------



## ponzi (25 May 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Bueno, 23500 son unos 500 euros por barba del ciudadano.
> 
> Eso es lo que normalmente suelo donar en obras benéficas. Así que este año asumiré que estoy haciendo un esfuerzo extra de dinero para también apadrinar a Rato, que el pobrecico anda necesitado.
> 
> Me lo tomaré a cachondeo porque no sirve de nada ponerme a soltar lo que pienso.



Si hacemos caso al video de Conde...y creo que es probable que no ande muy desencaminado , estariamos hablando entre 175.000-200.000 mill (para todas las cajas). Mas de 4000 eu por persona. Al ver el video me quedado sorprendido por las cifras yo estimaba cifras del entorno de los 150.000 mill, Conde los conoce muy bien.


----------



## ponzi (25 May 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Bueno, 23500 son unos 500 euros por barba del ciudadano.
> 
> Eso es lo que normalmente suelo donar en obras benéficas. Así que este año asumiré que estoy haciendo un esfuerzo extra de dinero para también apadrinar a Rato, que el pobrecico anda necesitado.
> 
> Me lo tomaré a cachondeo porque no sirve de nada ponerme a soltar lo que pienso.



Y no te olvides de apadribar al pobrecito consejero de bankia por UGT. Que el pobrecillo tiene un sueldo de 181000 eu al año


----------



## pipoapipo (25 May 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Y no te olvides de apadribar al pobrecito consejero de bankia por UGT. Que el pobrecillo tiene un sueldo de 181000 eu al año



yo no entiendo lo de bkt, es el banco menos enladrillado de todos aunq si es cierto q tenia un core capital muy bajo, pero no esta tan "podrido" como las pringles (POP), bankiarrota, nocaga, etc

no te centres en ese de UGT, las cajas han sido un nido de colocar a politicos, amigos, sacerdotes, sindicalistas,............. el pueblo español se ha dejado robar durante decadas, al menos ahora esta viendo minimamente como se reian de nosotros.........espero q un dia despertemos

lo del S&P y el DAX da q pensar, ultimamente andan desacoplados y alli las gacelas no terminan de entrar a los amagos leoncios........ hay mucha desconfianza, muchisima


----------



## bertok (25 May 2012)

¿No va nadie a la puta carcel?

Bankia admite que perdi 2.979 millones en 2011,Banca. Expansin.com


----------



## ponzi (25 May 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> yo no entiendo lo de bkt, es el banco menos enladrillado de todos aunq si es cierto q tenia un core capital muy bajo, pero no esta tan "podrido" como las pringles (POP), bankiarrota, nocaga, etc
> 
> no te centres en ese de UGT, las cajas han sido un nido de colocar a politicos, amigos, sacerdotes, sindicalistas,............. el pueblo español se ha dejado robar durante decadas, al menos ahora esta viendo minimamente como se reian de nosotros.........espero q un dia despertemos
> 
> lo del S&P y el DAX da q pensar, ultimamente andan desacoplados y alli las gacelas no terminan de entrar a los amagos leoncios........ hay mucha desconfianza, muchisima



Porque el mercado es asi. En 2009 en eeuu caia todo sin importar a que se dedicase la empresa. Pasado un tiempo prudencial los negocios rentables remontan. Yo siempre he dicho que bankinter es un banco bien gestionado porque lo se de primera mano pero tiene un problema y es que depende 100% de lis autonomos y mas concretamente españoles. Si la situacion mejora no les deberia ir mal, pero ahora mismo es mejor ser prudente porque si la economia empeora ni ellos se salvaran. Y si popular huele muy mal.


----------



## juanfer (25 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> *Nos compreis bancos a estos precios, joder*



Yo me había puesto en largos con el bbva a 5,191 esta mañana, ¿me desago de ellas?


----------



## Pepitoria (25 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> ¿No va nadie a la puta carcel?
> 
> Bankia admite que perdi 2.979 millones en 2011,Banca. Expansin.com



Que va...hoy hay fútbol

venga..a seguir abriendo las carteras


----------



## bertok (25 May 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Yo me había puesto en largos con el bbva a 5,191 esta mañana, ¿me desago de ellas?



No doy consejos con mi no-dinero, pero has comprado una mierda pinchada en un palo.


----------



## pipoapipo (25 May 2012)

ya se les cae la mascara a los gringos 

la semana q viene igual MM es caracolero


----------



## paulistano (25 May 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Yo me había puesto en largos con el bbva a 5,191 esta mañana, ¿me desago de ellas?



Si yo fuese usted me ponía stop loss....si lo toca se queda fuera, a otra cosa...si sigue subiendo pues mejor para usted....no?ienso:




Lo de bankia es impresionante....y salió a bolsa!!!

Que poca seriedad....::


----------



## Pepitoria (25 May 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> ya se les cae la mascara a los gringos
> 
> la semana q viene igual MM es caracolero



Ahora mismo el volumen esta seco, seco...y encima el lunes es festivo. 

Hoy si que es un viernes terminal, terminal,...


----------



## ponzi (25 May 2012)

http://www.eleconomista.mobi/empres...n-de-Bankia-salvo-Goirigolzarri-y-Verdu-.html

Las ratas abandonan el barco. Esta tarde se lo han debido pasar pipa en el consejo, vaya show...Lo dicho se va acercando la hora...que predecibles son de verdad, van a dejar el comunicado para decirlo en mitad del partido y por otra cadena si es q lo dicen


----------



## paulistano (25 May 2012)

juanfer, hoy las bbva no han tocado ese precio que anuncias....


----------



## tonuel (25 May 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Depende de que edad tenga usted y de cuales sean sus gustos? Le gusta el golf? No daré mas datos porque me afecta de forma directa




Yo juego a golf, guapo, cachas, inteligente, Ing. de Caminos y con clase... pegador largo, pero aún me falta depurar el juego corto... ¿Si me dejara caer por el club del Botas me presentaría a sus nietas...? 

¿O me colocaría en una partida con ellas...? :rolleye:


Saludos


----------



## MarketMaker (25 May 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> ya se les cae la mascara a los gringos
> 
> la semana q viene igual MM es caracolero


----------



## juanfer (25 May 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Si yo fuese usted me ponía stop loss....si lo toca se queda fuera, a otra cosa...si sigue subiendo pues mejor para usted....no?ienso:



Eso haré lo del sl aunque, me habeis puesto el miedo en el cuerpo el lunes me desago de ellas con plusvis.


----------



## juanfer (25 May 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> juanfer, hoy las bbva no han tocado ese precio que anuncias....



Perdona ha sido 4,919.


----------



## MarketMaker (25 May 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Perdona ha sido 5,919.



:: :8:

Pues le han engañado en el precio HOYGA!!!


----------



## nombre (25 May 2012)

tonuel dijo:


> Yo juego a golf, guapo, cachas, inteligente, Ing. de Caminos y con clase... pegador largo, pero aún me falta depurar el juego corto... ¿Si me dejara caer por el club del Botas me presentaría a sus nietas...?
> 
> ¿O me colocaría en una partida con ellas...? :rolleye:
> 
> ...




Preguntele a ponzi donde juega él y lo demás es cosa suya


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (25 May 2012)

Tengo empeño en 2 valores actualmente, bankinter y mediaset. El último está respondiendo francamente bien, el otro bankinter (y me siento un poco culpable) le cuesta pq está pagando un poco el justo por pecadores, pero veamo la pinta así a medio plazo. Yo creo que está haciendo ahora la típica W de arrancada de un tramo alcista sobre un 20-30% (tiene una Beta entre 1,4-1,5 por tanto es muy posible que responda a un movimiento del ibex un 40-50% por encima del mismo y si a éste le sumamos un 15%-20%, pues por ahí andará) hasta los 3,8-4 +-


----------



## juanfer (25 May 2012)

MarketMaker dijo:


> :: :8:
> 
> Pues le han engañado en el precio HOYGA!!!



Perdona ha sido 4,919


----------



## bertok (25 May 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Tengo empeño en 2 valores actualmente, bankinter y mediaset. El último está respondiendo francamente bien, el otro bankinter (y me siento un poco culpable) le cuesta pq está pagando un poco el justo por pecadores, pero veamo la pinta así a medio plazo. Yo creo que está haciendo ahora la típica W de arrancada de un tramo alcista sobre un 20-30% (tiene una Beta entre 1,4-1,5 por tanto es muy posible que responda a un movimiento del ibex un 40-50% por encima del mismo y si a éste le sumamos un 15%-20%, pues por ahí andará) hasta los 3,8-4 +-



Pues yo creo que se la llevan mínimo hasta 2,1€ ::


----------



## ponzi (25 May 2012)

tonuel dijo:


> Yo juego a golf, guapo, cachas, inteligente, Ing. de Caminos y con clase... pegador largo, pero aún me falta depurar el juego corto... ¿Si me dejara caer por el club del Botas me presentaría a sus nietas...?
> 
> ¿O me colocaría en una partida con ellas...? :rolleye:
> 
> ...



Estaba hablando en clave...algun dia lo explicare en persona (no se puede decir por foros). La que vive en España no se si sera muy joven para usted, creo que si , eso si es de una familia muy campechana . La otra que es un poco mas mayor vivia lejos de aqui creo que cerca de londres.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (25 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Pues yo creo que se la llevan mínimo hasta 2,1€ ::



explíquese, pleaseienso:


----------



## Pepitoria (25 May 2012)

Pues si no hacen nada raro el cierre no es malo

No quiero caracoles


----------



## politicodemadreputa (25 May 2012)

Haber si alguien sabe responderme.

Imaginemos que he pedido un credito de 300,000 leuros a 3 años, y el banco me ha dado 400,000 a 4, obligandome a meter 100,000 en un deposito a plazo fijo pignorado.

Mi idea seria, devolver los 300,000 en 3 años, y en ese momento liquidar el credito con los 100,000 pignorados.

Imaginemos que se va a tomar por culo el banco, el fondo de garantia y su puta madre en el segundo año... tengo garantizados los 100,000 pignorados ? o me los pueden robar y obligarme a pagarlos, con lo que al final, el puto credito de 300,000 se convierte en 400,000 ??? 

Mese entiende, Mese oye ?


----------



## MarketMaker (25 May 2012)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Haber si alguien sabe responderme.
> 
> Imaginemos que he pedido un credito de 300,000 leuros a 3 años, y el banco me ha dado 400,000 a 4, obligandome a meter 100,000 en un deposito a plazo fijo pignorado.
> 
> ...



Ese no sería el mayor problema, lo sería que tu no pudieras afrontar el pago...entonces te darías cuenta lo que has firmado.


----------



## tonuel (25 May 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> La que vive en España no se si sera muy joven para usted, creo que si...




El amor no tiene edad... 8:


----------



## ponzi (25 May 2012)

tonuel dijo:


> El amor no tiene edad... 8:



Por el interes te quiero Andres... Busque un pequeño pueblecito de Cantabria, pequeño pero no por ello olvidado


----------



## politicodemadreputa (25 May 2012)

Imaginemos que el pago lo puedo afrontar 100% seguro. El tema es, que pasa con el dinero en depositos que estan pignorados como garantia de pago de los creditos.


----------



## juanfer (25 May 2012)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Haber si alguien sabe responderme.
> 
> Imaginemos que he pedido un credito de 300,000 leuros a 3 años, y el banco me ha dado 400,000 a 4, obligandome a meter 100,000 en un deposito a plazo fijo pignorado.
> 
> ...




Mira el riesgo CIRBE en la web del BdE, con un dni electronico lo puedes ver. Ahi viene la deuda viva a dia de hoy actualizada mes a mes que tienes con la entidad en Miles de ueros.


----------



## MarketMaker (25 May 2012)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Imaginemos que el pago lo puedo afrontar 100% seguro. El tema es, que pasa con el dinero en depositos que estan pignorados como garantia de pago de los creditos.



Me pilla un poco fuera de juego, pero creo que si están incluidos dentro de la garantía del FGD.
Si peta te lo tienen que dar.
FGD Fondos de Garanta de Depsitos


----------



## ponzi (25 May 2012)

Pues nada han optado por tapar bankia con el futbol. Pensaba que al menos en 24h lo dirian pero no...han optado por el refrito del deporte


----------



## Janus (25 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Mulder, ¿cómo va el volumen?.
> 
> Estamos a punto de saltar de la trinchera. Nos duelen los huevos de estar agazapados ::



Ten cuidado porque hay tema por solucionar.


----------



## ponzi (25 May 2012)

Acerte ...poner 24 h, en mitad del partido


----------



## Janus (25 May 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No quiero ser tocahuevos, pero ...¿no esperaba un sell-of de commodities?



A Bertok le puede el ansia. Esta viendo que ganamos plusvis y se está hartando de estarse oteando el horizonte. Corre riesgo de salir a destiempo. De hecho, el IBEX aún no ha resuelto su papeleta.


----------



## bertok (25 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> A Bertok le puede el ansia. Esta viendo que ganamos plusvis y se está hartando de estarse oteando el horizonte. Corre riesgo de salir a destiempo. De hecho, el IBEX aún no ha resuelto su papeleta.



Tío, tengo como buena costumbre que me la pela lo que ganan los atrapadores del primer y último leuro.

Dicho esto, eres un cansino con los largos desde 800 puntos más arriba.


----------



## Janus (25 May 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> subo orden de entrada en gamesa a 1,61ienso:



El nivel es superar los 1,70 euros con volumen. Pudiera ser que esperen a que haya noticias corporativas que indiquen que el nuevo CEO tiene planes nuevos y diferentes para la empresa.


----------



## Janus (25 May 2012)

atman dijo:


> joer, si sigue así al SP le queda una hora de triángulo, luego salida en falso y por fín tralará...
> 
> Bertok, nos hace falta uno de sus VENGA COÑO!!
> 
> ¿o era Janus?



Yo ando montado en Sacyr. Llevo días picoteando a un día vista o dos en Barclays, Solar y algunos más. De momento, con suerte.

En índices scalping solamente y nada de IBEX porque le quiero ver en 6340 aprox.


----------



## pecata minuta (25 May 2012)

tonuel dijo:


> Yo juego a golf, *guapo, cachas*, inteligente, Ing. de Caminos y con clase... pegador largo, pero aún me falta depurar el juego corto... ¿Si me dejara caer por el club del Botas me presentaría a sus nietas...?



Este hilo sin fotos... :rolleye:


----------



## Janus (25 May 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> S&P rebaja la nota a 5 entidades: Popular, Bankinter y Bankia ya son bono basura - elEconomista.es



Como siempre ..... en el momento justo para joder los largos. Si alguien tiene dudas sobre los intereses usanos al respecto de Europa, ya los puede ir despejando. Nos veremos en 5600.

Ese el el *J-level*, los 5600.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (25 May 2012)

Janus, como veo que seguís las solares os dejo un artículo por si interesa a alguien.

Earnings Preview: Yingli Green Energy Holding Company - Seeking Alpha


----------



## R3v3nANT (25 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> ¿No va nadie a la puta carcel?
> 
> Bankia admite que perdi 2.979 millones en 2011,Banca. Expansin.com



Madre mía!!!! Arte no es lo que hay en los museos, arte es lo que son capaces de hacer algunos con un papel y un plan de cuentas contables.


----------



## The Hellion (25 May 2012)

Y una vez más, el Banco de España tocando el violón, la CMV la viola de gamba y la fiscalía, bueno esa, ni está, ni se la espera. 

Aquí lo que está claro es que el trinque sale regalado. Salvo que seas un tolai de manual (y estoy pensando en el Urdangarín y en la pava esa de la caja del mediterráneo a la que le hacía ilusión ser presidenta de la cajita), te quedas en un puesto de segundo orden y te llevas un saco de billetes de impresión y nadie pregunta nada. Nada. Zilch. Zero. Que es cojonudo. Nadie hace ni ademán de preguntar dónde está la pasta. Se fue y se fue. 

Increíble.


----------



## Janus (25 May 2012)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Me pilla un poco fuera de juego, pero creo que si están incluidos dentro de la garantía del FGD.
> Si peta te lo tienen que dar.
> FGD Fondos de Garanta de Depsitos



Eso es como el "te seré fiel toda la vida". Si peta, ya podemos cerrar las ventanas y apagar las luces a lo "Soy leyenda" porque va a estar todo petado de zombies.


----------



## Janus (25 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Tío, tengo como buena costumbre que me la pela lo que ganan los atrapadores del primer y último leuro.
> 
> Dicho esto, eres un cansino con los largos desde 800 puntos más arriba.




Nos veremos en la colina. Uno bajando y otro subiendo


----------



## Janus (25 May 2012)

Decíamos ayer que LDK está pegadita al mínimo soporte y que podía ser una buena opción por si rebotaba ya que el r/r era muy favorable.

Sin embargo, dijimos que era mejor no entrar porque cuando un valor se queda pegado a un soporte, se corre el riesgo de tener un gap al día siguiente y entonces habrá comprado en el peor punto posible (el de la fuga hacia abajo).

Pues al final, buena decisión porque ya está un 12% por debajo del soporte. Evidentemente todas las solares actúan más o menos de forma parecida y si este valor pierde un soporte muy relevante .... indica que el sector está para el estercolero y que las demás solares llevarán el mismo sesgo bajista.


----------



## Janus (25 May 2012)

España lanza al mercado un mensaje claro. Los perroflautas en el bobierno no tienen ni putísima idea de lo que se traen entre manos.
Bankia se va a llevar ella solita más que que los que Windows pensaba gastarse en todo el sector.

El lunes va a haber pupita en el sector bancario español. Ajusten las trincheras porque está el tema muy jodido. Posiblemente se penalizará el que si hay que rescatar o ayudar a algún banco más .... las cifras van a ser muy relevantes a la vista de lo visto hoy tarde.

Si se deja, un corto en la madrugada del domingo al lunes .... es cojonudo.


----------



## The Hellion (25 May 2012)

Lo que no puedo entender es qué cojones han estado haciendo estos últimos años los del PP. Porque lo de Zapatero no moviendo ni un dedo para corregir nada era delictivo, y los que estuvieron con él en el gobierno deberían quedar marcados de por vida por la responsabilidad en cómo han dejado el país. 

Pero es que estos tíos tenían que imaginarse cómo se iban a encontrar todo. Coño, que ya habían gobernado antes, y tenían gobiernos en las comunidades y contactos en Europa como para saber qué les esperaba. Que no es como si hubiese ganado Rosa Díaz y hubiese puesto al Toni Cantó de ministro de economía. 

Y una vez que llegan al gobierno, se dedican a perder el tiempo, a tomar medidas con cuentagotas y, básicamente a empeorar la situación. Porque es que ahora ya no hay nadie más al que recurrir. Ya ha quedado claro que estos no sirven, los de antes menos y no hay nadie que esté dispuesto a hacer algo, lo que sea, con decisión. Porque ir de tres mil millones en tres mil millones hasta la ruina total no sirve de nada. 

En su momento, se pudo haber tenido la esperanza de que estuviesen tomando medidas ingratas para meter inmediatamente después mano al entramado institucional. Pero ahora ya está claro que los reinos de taifas no los piensan tocar. Porque si no lo han hecho con mayoría absoluta y el impulso a su favor, y con las siguientes elecciones a cuatro años vista, no lo van a hacer una vez que tengan las encuestas en contra y las elecciones a la vuelta de la esquina.


----------



## Janus (25 May 2012)

Digo yo, la madre de todos los castuzos tan deleznables, no se arrepienten de haber traído al mundo a seres tan miserables?.

Siento verguenza ajena. No soy violento pero si tuviera delante a alguno le hundía la boca de un puñetazo. Y si el que se pone delante es Zijo***** seguramente me arrepentiría de lo que haría.

Es tan denigrante lo que están haciendo estos sinverguenzas que alguien que no tenga nada que perder, debería darles un buen susto.


----------



## bertok (25 May 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Lo que no puedo entender es qué cojones han estado haciendo estos últimos años los del PP. Porque lo de Zapatero no moviendo ni un dedo para corregir nada era delictivo, y los que estuvieron con él en el gobierno deberían quedar marcados de por vida por la responsabilidad en cómo han dejado el país.
> 
> Pero es que estos tíos tenían que imaginarse cómo se iban a encontrar todo. Coño, que ya habían gobernado antes, y tenían gobiernos en las comunidades y contactos en Europa como para saber qué les esperaba. Que no es como si hubiese ganado Rosa Díaz y hubiese puesto al Toni Cantó de ministro de economía.
> 
> ...



El punto de no retorno se superó hace mucho.

Esto termina a hostias.


----------



## ponzi (25 May 2012)

burbufilia dijo:


> Edité, pero repito: El consejo de Bankia pedir a sus socios emitir hasta 60.000 millones en deuda,Banca. Expansin.com
> 
> 
> O sea, que *necesita capital por valor de 83500 millones*, de los cuales 60 mil esperan que sea capital privado (o deuda)



Vaya pozo sin fondo.Me dan mas miedo las torres de Madrid que la niña del exorcista


----------



## bertok (25 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Digo yo, la madre de todos los castuzos tan deleznables, no se arrepienten de haber traído al mundo a seres tan miserables?.
> 
> Siento verguenza ajena. No soy violento pero si tuviera delante a alguno le hundía la boca de un puñetazo. Y si el que se pone delante es Zijo***** seguramente me arrepentiría de lo que haría.
> 
> Es tan denigrante lo que están haciendo estos sinverguenzas que alguien que no tenga nada que perder, debería darles un buen susto.



Demigrante, shurmano.


----------



## bertok (25 May 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Vaya pozo sin fondo.Me dan mas miedo las torres de Madrid que la niña del exorcista



A los que tienen papelotes de Bankia, no les van a valer ni para limpiarse el ojal.


----------



## Janus (25 May 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Lo que no puedo entender es qué cojones han estado haciendo estos últimos años los del PP. Porque lo de Zapatero no moviendo ni un dedo para corregir nada era delictivo, y los que estuvieron con él en el gobierno deberían quedar marcados de por vida por la responsabilidad en cómo han dejado el país.
> 
> Pero es que estos tíos tenían que imaginarse cómo se iban a encontrar todo. Coño, que ya habían gobernado antes, y tenían gobiernos en las comunidades y contactos en Europa como para saber qué les esperaba. Que no es como si hubiese ganado Rosa Díaz y hubiese puesto al Toni Cantó de ministro de economía.
> 
> ...



Amigo, yo estoy convencido que no han engañado al respecto del estado de las cuentas. Simplemente es que todo es tan corrupto que es imposible saber una media verdad. Realmente es una obra maestra sumamente compleja que han realizado durante los últimos siglos. Estando unos o estando otros, pero siempre el aprovechamiento de unos pocos sobre unos muchos. Nos inventamos la democracia para que el pillaje fuese colectivos ya que antes el cabrón del tío Paco se lo llevaba todo él ..... el muy egoista.

Lo que sí han hecho es jugar a decir medias-verdades porque nos han tomado por gilipollas. Por mucho que digan que hay confrontación política, me juego 1000 euros a que en el cambio de gobierno han hecho un trato para respectase. El PP le dice al PSOE que no le va a buscar las cosquillas para que cuando suba el PSOE de nuevo al gobierno en el futuro, tampoco les busque las cosquillas. Así, robar es gratis.


----------



## ponzi (26 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> A los que tienen papelotes de Bankia, no les van a valer ni para limpiarse el ojal.



Las acciones a estas alturas son lo de menos.Lo que mas me preocupa es que entre unas cosas y otras han superar mis peores espectativas, la cifra que estimaba en el peor escenario posible eran 80000 mill lo comente hace unas semanas. No se quien va a comprar 60000 mill de deuda de bankia. Aun estoy esperando despertar de esta pesadilla o mirar el calendario y ver que es el dia de los inocentes


----------



## Pepitoria (26 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Digo yo, la madre de todos los castuzos tan deleznables, no se arrepienten de haber traído al mundo a seres tan miserables?.
> 
> Siento verguenza ajena. No soy violento pero si tuviera delante a alguno le hundía la boca de un puñetazo. Y si el que se pone delante es Zijo***** seguramente me arrepentiría de lo que haría.
> 
> Es tan denigrante lo que están haciendo estos sinverguenzas que alguien que no tenga nada que perder, debería darles un buen susto.



Un castuzo no nace, se hace

Porque esta tropa de miserables se ponen palotes con sólo oir el ruido de pasar el dedo por un fajo de billetes. Lo que pasa es que desde pequeños ya lo tienen claro: "sí, yo quiero vivir de otros". Empezar a ver mucho dinero y ser un sinverguenza sin pegar un palo al agua es un paso. Ya empiezo a creer que es genética hispanistani.

Lo que es más triste es que aquí agachamos la cabeza y nadie dice ni hace nada, porque hay que reconocerlo, se lo han montado de pu** ma**: subvención, paguitas, fervor autonómico, banderas, merchandising, medios de comunicación,...


----------



## bertok (26 May 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Las acciones a estas alturas son lo de menos.Lo que mas me preocupa es que entre unas cosas y otras han superar mis peores espectativas, la cifra que estimaba en el peor escenario posible eran 80000 mill lo comente hace unas semanas. No se quien va a comprar 60000 mill de deuda de bankia. Aun estoy esperando despertar de esta pesadilla o mirar el calendario y ver que es el dia de los inocentes



Hace varios años, veíamos lejos este día pero sabíamos que iba a llegar.

Como también sabemos que van a dejar el país como un erial.


----------



## ponzi (26 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Amigo, yo estoy convencido que no han engañado al respecto del estado de las cuentas. Simplemente es que todo es tan corrupto que es imposible saber una media verdad. Realmente es una obra maestra sumamente compleja que han realizado durante los últimos siglos. Estando unos o estando otros, pero siempre el aprovechamiento de unos pocos sobre unos muchos. Nos inventamos la democracia para que el pillaje fuese colectivos ya que antes el cabrón del tío Paco se lo llevaba todo él ..... el muy egoista.
> 
> Lo que sí han hecho es jugar a decir medias-verdades porque nos han tomado por gilipollas. Por mucho que digan que hay confrontación política, me juego 1000 euros a que en el cambio de gobierno han hecho un trato para respectase. El PP le dice al PSOE que no le va a buscar las cosquillas para que cuando suba el PSOE de nuevo al gobierno en el futuro, tampoco les busque las cosquillas. Así, robar es gratis.



Yo creo que habia tanto inutil y enchufado dirigiendo bankia (a nivel de consejeros) que ni ellos sabian lo que habia dentro (al margen de blesa y alguno mas po ahi)


----------



## ponzi (26 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Amigo, yo estoy convencido que no han engañado al respecto del estado de las cuentas. Simplemente es que todo es tan corrupto que es imposible saber una media verdad. Realmente es una obra maestra sumamente compleja que han realizado durante los últimos siglos. Estando unos o estando otros, pero siempre el aprovechamiento de unos pocos sobre unos muchos. Nos inventamos la democracia para que el pillaje fuese colectivos ya que antes el cabrón del tío Paco se lo llevaba todo él ..... el muy egoista.
> 
> Lo que sí han hecho es jugar a decir medias-verdades porque nos han tomado por gilipollas. Por mucho que digan que hay confrontación política, me juego 1000 euros a que en el cambio de gobierno han hecho un trato para respectase. El PP le dice al PSOE que no le va a buscar las cosquillas para que cuando suba el PSOE de nuevo al gobierno en el futuro, tampoco les busque las cosquillas. Así, robar es gratis.



Si vives en Madrid y tienes un ratejo libre una mañana hay una cafeteria enfrente del congreso que confirmara todas vuestras sospechas.pp,iu,psoe y upyd desayunando todos juntos y de risas y colegueos varios....Hasta que no lo ves en vivo uno no se lo cree


----------



## kaxkamel (26 May 2012)

y el pueblo españolito rumiando que mala es la merkel... y gritando qué bueno messi.

si zapatero y rajoy (y todas sus piaras) pueden pasearse por las calles sin que la peña los ahogue en escupitajos... es simplemente porque tenemos lo que nos merecemos


----------



## The Hellion (26 May 2012)

kaxkamel dijo:


> y el pueblo españolito rumiando que mala es la merkel... *y gritando qué bueno messi.*
> 
> si zapatero y rajoy (y todas sus piaras) pueden pasearse por las calles sin que la peña los ahogue en escupitajos... es simplemente porque tenemos lo que nos merecemos



Calle, calle, que llevo todo el partido con los gritos enfervorecidos de la afición... y eso que han palmado por 3. 

No se llevarán San Mamés a Artxanda...

Y en cuanto a lo otro, más razón que un santo. Merecen, todos, el más absoluto desprecio. Es de vergüenza que cuando se les vea en la calle no se de la gente la vuelta, para darles la espalda. Y al contrario, muchas veces les ríen las gracias.


----------



## ponzi (26 May 2012)

kaxkamel dijo:


> y el pueblo españolito rumiando que mala es la merkel... y gritando qué bueno messi.
> 
> si zapatero y rajoy (y todas sus piaras) pueden pasearse por las calles sin que la peña los ahogue en escupitajos... es simplemente porque tenemos lo que nos merecemos



Mientras haya futbol aqui no pasa nada ...ahora ojo casi todos los clubes estan quebrados, cuando ya no se puedan hacer fichajes internacionales y juegue paco contra patxi veremos que pasa....


----------



## tonuel (26 May 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Mientras haya futbol aqui no pasa nada ...ahora ojo casi todos los clubes estan quebrados, cuando ya no se puedan hacer fichajes internacionales y juegue paco contra patxi veremos que pasa....



joder que partidazo... toda la tarde de tapas y cervecitas esperando el gran encuentro...!!!

mañana me cuentan como ha ido la jornada en lo económico... espero que bien... 





Saludos inocho:


----------



## Optimista bien informado (26 May 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> S&P rebaja la nota a 5 entidades: Popular, Bankinter y Bankia ya son bono basura - elEconomista.es



Vale, ahora entiendo un poco mejor el aviso de mi bróker:



> Estimados Clientes,
> El CFD de Bankia ha cambiado su grupo de rating al número 8. Esto significa que *no se puede adoptar posiciones cortas y exigirán el 100% de garantías en las compras de CFDs*.
> Un saludo,
> ClickTrade.es



¿Sin cortos y con un 100% de garantía para qué operar con CFDs de Bankia si tienen mayor comisión que la operativa con acciones? :: ¿Cual es el valor nominal de las acciones de Bankia? :rolleye:


----------



## The Hellion (26 May 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Mientras haya futbol aqui no pasa nada ...ahora ojo casi todos los clubes estan quebrados, cuando ya no se puedan hacer fichajes internacionales y juegue paco contra patxi veremos que pasa....



Lo del fútbol es literalmente alucinante. 

Opio del pueblo, manipulación. Embrutecidos como orcos. No es cosa de hacer un análisis serio, pero desde aquí, oyéndoles todo el partido gritar como energúmenos, daba una mezcla de pena y miedo.


----------



## ponzi (26 May 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Lo del fútbol es literalmente alucinante.
> 
> Opio del pueblo, manipulación. Embrutecidos como orcos. No es cosa de hacer un análisis serio, pero desde aquí, oyéndoles todo el partido gritar como energúmenos, daba una mezcla de pena y miedo.



Prometo que no tenia info privilegiada. Ha sido pura intuicion y he acertado.Nos han colado el pufo en mitad del partido con todos los mercados cerrados. Son unos artistas


----------



## TenienteDan (26 May 2012)

Interesante artículo al cual he llegado no se ni muy bien cómo

About That European Stress Test, 2011 Edition... And Where The Pain In Spain Is Raining Next | ZeroHedge

Básicamente dice que los bancos con un Core Tier 1 más bajo cuando hicieron las pruebas de estrés han sido los que han quebrado o ido quebrando.

Y al final una lista de los siguientes. Me sorprende ver sólo a BBVA de los nuestros,o igual no he entendido iben el artículo, que todo puede ser. :

P.D.: Me lo he leido de nuevo más despacio. Vamos que Pastor Caja de Ahorros del Mediterraneo, Banco Grupo, CatalunyaCaixa y Unnim
No pasaron el test y serán los siguientes.


----------



## ponzi (26 May 2012)

Os traigo un recuerdo del pasado....Hoy he tenido la sensacion de vivir un dejavu no se quizas sean imaginaciones mias....Como sea disfruten del video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ggJp6xLCO7U&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Janus (26 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Hace varios años, veíamos lejos este día pero sabíamos que iba a llegar.
> 
> Como también sabemos que van a dejar el país como un erial.



You were there and possibly alone.
Do you feel cold and lost in desperation?.
You build up all the failures all you've known
Remember all the sadness and frustration
And let it go, let it go.


----------



## Independentista_vasco (26 May 2012)

Antonio Saez del Castillo se muestra, al menos temporalmente, alcista en índices. Sr. Muertoviviente, ya no está ud solo...a no ser que sea ud el susodicho ) 

Sr. Saez del Castillo 25-05-12 on Vimeo


----------



## atman (26 May 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Si vives en Madrid y tienes un ratejo libre una mañana hay una cafeteria enfrente del congreso que confirmara todas vuestras sospechas.pp,iu,psoe y upyd desayunando todos juntos y de risas y colegueos varios....Hasta que no lo ves en vivo uno no se lo cree



Tampoco se crean esa foto ¿vale? Son ratas, y no tienen mayor inconveniente en roerse las patas unas a otras llegado el momento.

En su momento fuí padawan de un empresaurio de esos que prosperaron durante la transición. Entre él y otros dos se repartían el cotarro de varias areas de negocio de la mitad norte de españa. En los concursos andaban siempre a hostias. No por llevarse los contratos, sino por las putadas que unos se iban dejando a los otros. Hablabas con cualquiera de ellos, y ponía a parir a los otros. Incluso se robaron alguna querida. Y sin embargo, era frecuente verles juntos corriéndose sus buenas juergas. Porque, eso sí, cuando alguna amenaza les afectaba a los tres, hacían piña.

De vez en cuando salía el tema de la concertación de precios, repetarse y tal... en una ocasión que parecía que volvía asalir el tema el dice uno: "Coño, no empiezes otra vez... si somos unos hijosdeput*, de que vale que ahora nos demos la mano, si mañana nos apuñalamos por la espalda". Y se echaron a reir mientras se zumbaban otro Chivas.

Los políticos igual.


----------



## atman (26 May 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Mientras haya futbol aqui no pasa nada ...ahora ojo casi todos los clubes estan quebrados, cuando ya no se puedan hacer fichajes internacionales y juegue paco contra patxi veremos que pasa....



Pues el Atleti ganará una liga tras otra. Semos expertos, como muy bien dijo Kaxkamel, que vivir de la cantera. De la nuestra y de la de otros.


----------



## ponzi (26 May 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4A6LjKWRBPk&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Minuto 30 y 50


----------



## burbufilia (26 May 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Las acciones a estas alturas son lo de menos.Lo que mas me preocupa es que entre unas cosas y otras han superar mis peores espectativas, la cifra que estimaba en el peor escenario posible eran 80000 mill lo comente hace unas semanas. No se quien va a comprar 60000 mill de deuda de bankia. Aun estoy esperando despertar de esta pesadilla o mirar el calendario y ver que es el dia de los inocentes



Si hay dudas de que alguien compre 60 mil millones de deuda española, imagínate una entidad quebrada.


----------



## ponzi (26 May 2012)

atman dijo:


> Tampoco se crean esa foto ¿vale? Son ratas, y no tienen mayor inconveniente en roerse las patas unas a otras llegado el momento.
> 
> En su momento fuí padawan de un empresaurio de esos que prosperaron durante la transición. Entre él y otros dos se repartían el cotarro de varias areas de negocio de la mitad norte de españa. En los concursos andaban siempre a hostias. No por llevarse los contratos, sino por las putadas que unos se iban dejando a los otros. Hablabas con cualquiera de ellos, y ponía a parir a los otros. Incluso se robaron alguna querida. Y sin embargo, era frecuente verles juntos corriéndose sus buenas juergas. Porque, eso sí, cuando alguna amenaza les afectaba a los tres, hacían piña.
> 
> ...



La frase final va a quedar como mitica.Lo peor de todo es que no ha sido caso aislado. A veces me pregunto si podria hacerme con un mando como el de adam sandler y darle a rebobinar:


----------



## MarketMaker (26 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Eso es como el "te seré fiel toda la vida". Si peta, ya podemos cerrar las ventanas y apagar las luces a lo "Soy leyenda" porque va a estar todo petado de zombies.



En este caso es mejor que reviente el primero, para los segundos no habrá nada.

Si alguien me dice, "corre peligro mi dinero en este banco?", siempre les digo, mejor que sea el peor de todos y pete primero, los que caigan como fichas de dominó detrás, si darán problemas a sus depositantes.


----------



## ponzi (26 May 2012)

atman dijo:


> Pues el Atleti ganará una liga tras otra. Semos expertos, como muy bien dijo Kaxkamel, que vivir de la cantera. De la nuestra y de la de otros.



Vaya cambio de ciclo que se avecina...El R.Madrid sin el talonario de bankia lo va a pasar muy mal , ya ni hablemos del resto.Aun recuerdo un partido en la catedral y sin que nadie lo esperase le metio tan arreon al balon que lo saco del estadio, desde luego estan hechos de otra pasta. Por lo visto es la comunidad autonoma que mas rh - tiene de toda españa...Ya se sabe el vasco es muy basto.Voy a contar una anecdota que para los vascos sera algo normal pero para alguien ajeno a su mundo llama mucho la atencion. He vivido en diferentes ciudades y una de ellas esta dentro de lo que podria considerarse la periferia vasca: Pues bien en el colegio (niños de 10 años) tenian por costumbre jugar a un juego como poco particular. Tal juego consistia en pillar una pelota vasca (de las buenas...de esas que llevan el pedrusco dentro) y golpearla una y otra vez contra un fronton. Si por algun casual la pelota no traspasaba la linea el jugador tenia que ponerse en la pared del fronton e intentar coger con la mano la pelota que el resto de jugadores lanzaban con todas sus fuerzas contra la pared, si lo conseguia volvia al juego. Ni que decir tiene que en mas de una ocasion a mas de un niño le sangro la cabeza,se partio el labio la ceja o alguna parte del cuerpo. A lo que voy son gente de otra pasta, si existiese una liga y cada equipo solo jugase con la cantera el atleti monopolizaria el campeonato estoy convencido


----------



## ponzi (26 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> You were there and possibly alone.
> Do you feel cold and lost in desperation?.
> You build up all the failures all you've known
> Remember all the sadness and frustration
> And let it go, let it go.



Tristeza, frustacion?....Naaa los que estan en las trincheras no sienten compasion....solo avanzan hacia adelante, adelante con una unica mision remontar la colina....el problema es cuando llegan a la zona cero y ya no queda nada ni bueno ni malo todo ha sido absorvido por el agujero negro


----------



## tonuel (26 May 2012)

Independentista_vasco dijo:


> Antonio Saez del Castillo se muestra, al menos temporalmente, alcista en índices. Sr. Muertoviviente, ya no está ud solo...a no ser que sea ud el susodicho )
> 
> Sr. Saez del Castillo 25-05-12 on Vimeo




Todavía me estoy tocando...!!! :baba: :baba: :baba:

Dando niveles que ya se predijeron en este hilo hace años por un servidor... :

Ibex 35... 4000 puntos

Santander... 2,5-3€

Aunque me quedé corto con el San... no pensaba que bajara de 3€... ienso:

Me parece que si la profecía se cumple y tocamos los 3000 puntos... pediré una silla en el consejo del San..., a la derecha de Don Emilio... como buen familiar suyo... 8:

Buenas noches y buena suerte... 8:


----------



## burbubolsa (26 May 2012)

Consejos de tecnólogo para los bancos considerados bono basura.

De Bankia no hay nada que decir. Ya solo queda ver cómo termina. Su carácter regional podría evitar cierto efecto contagio. Pero tiene más cosas. Con Rato dirigiéndolo, podría incluso pensarse en una posible financiación ilegal, ya que estaba en situación ideal de vaciar la caja, financiar al partido, llegar al poder, y llenarla de nuevo con dinero público. No me extrañaría nada, porque la jugada es redonda.

Sobre Popular, parece que tiene un destino parecido. Peor todavía, es un banco generalista, con ámbito en todo el país y todo tipo de público. Los movimientos de compras y ventas y recompras de sus propias filiales son propios de un pollo corriendo sin cabeza. Le metería cortos sin piedad. La duda es hasta dónde llegará el efecto contagio, porque su tituación está rodeada de un interesado silencio. Podrían llegar a estar afectadas entidades y empresas que parezcan mucho más sanas, en principio. Un estudio de su cartera de participaciones es imprescindible.

Bankinter está mal desde hace tiempo, o alguien quiere que esté mal. Me acuerdo en 2008, en ámbitos de Administración Central del Estado se rumoreaba posible quiebra, hace 4 años. No es un rumor lógico viendo lo que ha ocurrido desde entonces, y quizás fuera cortina de humo. Ha tenido un cambio de imagen profundo y sincero, aunque posiblemente costoso. En cuanto a tecnología, es conocido que ha tenido una gran fuga de profesionales, y que se está filtrando mucha información interna del banco y sus negocios, como Línea Directa. No creo que lo veamos a €, pero tiene bastantes posibilidades de que terminará OPAdo.


----------



## Sr. Breve (26 May 2012)

Independentista_vasco dijo:


> Antonio Saez del Castillo se muestra, al menos temporalmente, alcista en índices. Sr. Muertoviviente, ya no está ud solo...a no ser que sea ud el susodicho )
> 
> Sr. Saez del Castillo 25-05-12 on Vimeo



atónito quedome

Saenz del Castillo pensando en un rebote... insólito


----------



## bertok (26 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> You were there and possibly alone.
> Do you feel cold and lost in desperation?.
> You build up all the failures all you've known
> Remember all the sadness and frustration
> And let it go, let it go.



Dedicada :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

[YOUTUBE]otRsOW6GI3I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sr. Breve (26 May 2012)

dedicado al señor bertok:

"Algo está cambiando 2"

La bolsa de cristal - Se abre la veda contra lo que flote en Espaa


----------



## Janus (26 May 2012)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Interesante artículo al cual he llegado no se ni muy bien cómo
> 
> About That European Stress Test, 2011 Edition... And Where The Pain In Spain Is Raining Next | ZeroHedge
> 
> ...



Y lo te rondare morena. Si Bankia ha necesitado 20.000 millones ............... el resto no va andar bajo y algún banco pequeño también estará en el lío.

Que nadie se piense que la única manzana podrida era la de Bankia. Imaginad cómo anda el tema si tito Botín está pensando en vender el 40% de la joya de la corona. Eso quiere decir que está ahogado y por mucho dinero. Por eso, Brasil que la joya de la corona.

Va a salir el pufo enterito y va a enviar a los bancos muchos puntos porcentuales más abajo en bolsa. Ahí habrá un suelo. Hay que esperar para los largos. Los cortos también darán juego.

Otra parte positiva va a ser que puestos a pedir, los bancos, van a pedir dinero a espuertas para sanear sus balances. En esas provisiones va a estar el ladrillo por lo que van a comenzar a vender mogollón de pisos a precio reducido porque esas ventas ya no les obligará a asumir pérdidas.

Fíjense lo que ha hecho Bankia, ha pedido 20.000 millones que es más de lo previsto por nadie. Eso es porque está provisionando todo tipo de créditos y multitud de ladrillo a precios de referencia ridículos.


----------



## Janus (26 May 2012)

MarketMaker dijo:


> En este caso es mejor que reviente el primero, para los segundos no habrá nada.
> 
> Si alguien me dice, "corre peligro mi dinero en este banco?", siempre les digo, mejor que sea el peor de todos y pete primero, los que caigan como fichas de dominó detrás, si darán problemas a sus depositantes.



Eso es cierto. Volviendo a "Soy Leyenda", usted es de los que quiere montarse en el helicoptero de evacuación. De los primeros 

Evidentemente, se puede ver que los que se quedaron en la isla, todos petaron aunque will murió matando. Algún banco se lo llevará todo por delante?.


----------



## bertok (26 May 2012)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> dedicado al señor bertok:
> 
> "Algo está cambiando 2"
> 
> La bolsa de cristal - Se abre la veda contra lo que flote en Espaa



Estos depredadores, cuando terminen de machacar a España, van a ir a por Francia. Ya verán que prisa se da Monsieur Holland en prohibir las ventas a crédito. Por estos pagos nos contentamos con paños calientes. Saber, como están pidiendo las cotizadas, que se haga público quién presta los títulos para ser vendidos, no es la solución. Ésta pasa por prohibirlas.

Las turbulencias van a seguir en todas las bolsas europeas. El castigo del Eurostoxx50 es cosa fina y no ha terminado. Las reacciones al alza seguirán siendo flor de un día. Sirven para tomar fuerzas y seguir bajando. Pero cuanto más rápida sea la caída, antes se acabará. Se impone mantener la calma, porque la subida posterior, que no tardará mucho, será espectacular.


----------



## tonuel (26 May 2012)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> atónito quedome
> 
> Saenz del Castillo pensando en un rebote... insólito






Más gracia me hace a mi ver al ibex en 6500 puntos... 8:


----------



## burbubolsa (26 May 2012)

Alemania no quiere compartir moneda con los endeudados. La solución es que Francia lidere a estos, estén bien o mal. Para simplificar el proceso de transición, se nos darán malas cifras francesas. Es posible que Francia no esté tan mal, excepto por efecto contagio, pero esto dará la impresión de que está en el mismo corral que los PIGS. Pero su papel será el de lobo liquidador. Desdeñar el liderazgo alemán a cambio de un liderazgo francés va a resultar muy caro para España.


----------



## ponzi (26 May 2012)

24h tv 
Esta compareciendo el presidente de bankia


----------



## tonuel (26 May 2012)

El lunes vuelvo a sacar el principal a Luxemburgo, a verlas venir en liquidez... 8:


Buena suerte... 8:


----------



## Clander (26 May 2012)

No me ha dado tiempo a leerme todo el hilo desde ayer, a lo mejor ya esta comentado. Por si acso no, os pego lo que dice mi broker al entrar hoy sobre los Bankeros:

"Emisión del intermediario
25 May 2012 at 13:48:17 (GMT)
Estimados Clientes,
El CFD de Bankia ha cambiado su grupo de rating al número 8. Esto significa que no se puede adoptar posiciones cortas y exigirán el 100% de garantías en las compras de CFDs. 
Un saludo,"

Ahí es nada, 100% de garantias y solo para posiciones largas ¿que diferencia hay entonces con el contado?. Saludos a todos.


----------



## burbubolsa (26 May 2012)

mavr76 dijo:


> No me ha dado tiempo a leerme todo el hilo desde ayer, a lo mejor ya esta comentado. Por si acso no, os pego lo que dice mi broker al entrar hoy sobre los Bankeros:
> 
> "Emisión del intermediario
> 25 May 2012 at 13:48:17 (GMT)
> ...



Si prohiben posiciones cortas es que esperan quiebra. Si las permitiesen esperarían una OPA.


----------



## The Hellion (26 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Estos depredadores, cuando terminen de machacar a España, van a ir a por Francia. Ya verán que prisa se da Monsieur Holland en prohibir las ventas a crédito. Por estos pagos nos contentamos con paños calientes. Saber, como están pidiendo las cotizadas, que se haga público quién presta los títulos para ser vendidos, no es la solución. Ésta pasa por prohibirlas.
> 
> Las turbulencias van a seguir en todas las bolsas europeas. El castigo del Eurostoxx50 es cosa fina y no ha terminado. Las reacciones al alza seguirán siendo flor de un día. Sirven para tomar fuerzas y seguir bajando. Pero cuanto más rápida sea la caída, antes se acabará. Se impone mantener la calma, porque la subida posterior, que no tardará mucho, será espectacular.



Siguiendo con la peli que mencionaba Janus, cada vez le veo a usted más Will Smith luchando contra los zombies con la esperanza de un nuevo mundo. 

Espero que tenga razón en lo del nuevo mundo; en lo de los zombies, está claro que la tiene. 

Mire, uno de los mejores clips caseros que he visto en mi vida: Soy Leyenda y Night Crawler, de Judas Priest. Lamentablemente, ya no está en youtube

Judas Priest - Night Crawler - I Am Legend


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (26 May 2012)

Mientras parte de nuestros líderes piensa que el mundo se equivoca, el capital sigue saliendo de Europa. La credibilidad crediticia y financiera no puede ser menor. Los inversores no van a retornar si las cifras no son sólidas. Y no pueden prohibir vender.

Dieciocho cumbres europeas en dos años. Los políticos europeos cada vez parecen más despegados de los problemas reales de la economía. ¿Cómo es posible que se reúnan otra vez sin llegar a un acuerdo en nada? Dan un mensaje a la ciudadanía de egoísmo y a los inversores de que les están engañando. Pues bien, ante las constantes llamadas a promover el crecimiento, que estarían muy bien si no fuesen llamadas a incentivar los mismos gastos inútiles subvencionados, yo creo que se va imponiendo un calendario de reformas más lógico para Europa.

Nos indigna que Alemania se financie a tipo casi cero y que nosotros nos financiemos al 6% - parece que nos olvidemos de cuando nuestros tipos estaban al 13% y no pasaba nada- pero en vez de pensar que, a lo mejor, el plan de austeridad centro-europeo funciona, decimos que van contra nosotros, “ahogándonos”.

Decimos que la culpa de la crisis de deuda periférica es de Alemania por saltarse los límites de déficit, lo que nos llevó -culpa germana obviamente- a endeudarnos como locos. Aquí nadie tiene la culpa de nada. Es como los que se atiborran a McPollo y culpan a McDonald’s de su obesidad. Si quiebra un banco, se culpa a la “inquina de la prensa británica”. Si baja la bolsa, a Grecia o a los hedges funds, o a los dos. Y la culpa del ladrillazo, la subvencionitis, los aeropuertos fantasmas, la ciudad del circo y las cajas ahora es de Helmut Kohl.

Sin embargo, los países que han implementado austeridad y control presupuestario, desde Estonia a Alemania, son los que están mejor hoy. No deberíamos demonizarlos, sino aprender juntos a atraer capital y salir de un embrollo de deuda como éste. Austeridad, pero de gasto político, y crecimiento, no subvención

Austeridad y crecimiento no son excluyentes. Despilfarro y crecimiento, sí lo son.

Desde el punto de vista del mercado, la única manera de reducir las primas de riesgo y atraer interés inversor es precisamente avanzando hacia un sistema fiscal único, pero conteniendo el gasto público, que no ha hecho más que crecer incluso en año de “austeridad”. El gasto público en la UE no ha disminuido en casi ningún país entre 2008 y 2011. En España es aún un 4% superior al de 2008.

El gráfico inferior es demoledor. O adecuamos los gastos a niveles “pre-burbuja” o nuestro riesgo no parará de crecer. Si no, la prima de riesgo subirá.

Por qué no es bueno hacer del BCE el peor hedge fund del mundo

Cuando hablamos de que se debe recibir dinero del Banco Central Europeo nos olvidamos de que éste no puede infectar su balance a razón de un trillón de euros semestrales.

Alemania, Holanda y los países del centro de Europa -no Francia, que tiene un problema de deuda grave- son los que tienen que tirar de chequera. Y si cierran el grifo, mal. Pero si abren el grifo demasiado pronto y por demasiada cantidad, peor. Porque se acaba el agua para el próximo fuego.

Hay varias cosas que debemos saber del Banco Central Europeo:
. El endeudamiento actual del BCE ya es monstruoso. De 23 o 24 veces sus activos, con solo 82.000 millones de euros de capital y reservas. Por supuesto, el balance de la Fed es un susto de proporciones inaceptables, 53 veces sus activos… La enorme diferencia es que la capitalización de la Fed no depende de entes tan brutalmente endeudados como son los estados europeos. Pero como siempre digo, no debemos copiar a quien lo hace mal y reclamar nuestro derecho a hacerlo peor. Que EEUU está al borde del precipicio fiscal, “fiscal cliff”.

. Las pérdidas que sufre el BCE por sus compras de deuda soberana lo debilitan y no son ninguna tontería. Estamos hablando de perdidas latentes entre 55 y €70.000 millones de euros (fuente Barcap y Open Europe). Por supuesto, me dirán que no son pérdidas porque no han vendido esos bonos – un argumento “bull market” similar al de las participaciones industriales de las cajas en empresas del Ibex- pero lo vean como lo vean, el riesgo sistémico es creciente y no se disipa comprando más bonos, como se ha comprobado desde noviembre. De hecho, las perdidas han aumentado en 2012.

. El Banco Central Europeo ha contribuido ya a la estabilización del mercado europeo de manera excesiva y agresiva en muy poco tiempo. Un billón –europeo- de euros. Y debe guardar pólvora por si acaso, que el futuro ya no es lo que era, como decía Jim Steinman. The future ain’t what it used to be.

. Decir que “hay que usar el dinero del BCE” es falso porque no es dinero. Es deuda, y supone endeudarnos nosotros que financiamos parte de ese ente. El balance del BCE son también facturas contra nuestros impuestos futuros.

. Ojo. Para el loco de cierto partido que promueve “capitalizar” la deuda del BCE. ¿De dónde va a salir ese dinero? Además, es hacer impago –‘default’- indirecto, infectando la capacidad crediticia de todos los países de la Eurozona.

El plan

Si nos planteamos que volver a 2007 no puede ser el objetivo, que la burbuja y la fiesta se acabó, veremos las cosas mucho más claras y menos negativas.

Los eurobonos no se pueden implementar cuando un solo partido en un país pequeño se puede llevar por delante a media Europa. No tendrían credibilidad crediticia cuando no hay unidad en política fiscal y económica, y los riesgos se contagian, como dijimos aquí. Eurobonos, no gracias. Espero que hayamos aprendido algo de la crisis ‘subprime’. Empaquetar y esconder no reduce el riesgo, lo aumenta.

No, Alemania no va a cerrar el grifo, en mi opinión. Ni nos van a ahogar. No seamos dramáticos. Que lo que hay que hacer aquí es parar la fiesta de gasto político y subvencionismo, eso no es ahogar. Alemania tiene una exposición a la UE de 500.000 millones de euros y la red de riesgo de contagio financiero entre países europeos sobrepasa en mucho a las estimaciones de muchos bancos.

Sin embargo, no paro de escuchar que necesitamos un plan de crecimiento, que suena estupendamente si no fuera porque es un plan de endeudamiento. Al día de hoy, y tras dos años escribiendo sobre ello, no me puedo creer que se siga apostando por más deuda. Recuerden mi dato favorito. Casi ningún país europeo ha generado crecimiento ex-deuda en los últimos 22 años. Veamos, ¿no hemos aprendido de todos esos planes de infraestructuras ridículas? Les dejo una cifra: la economía europea -y la americana muy similar- genera menos de 1 dólar de PIB por cada 2,5 dólares de deuda (datos de Barcap y FMI). Es decir, seguimos aumentando la enorme bola con la vaga esperanza de que el crecimiento se multiplique exponencialmente. Que no se da porque los ingresos que esperan “recuperar” son de época de burbuja.

Esta semana me han comentado algunas de las posibles propuestas que irían a la cumbre de junio. El plan de recapitalización de Europa y saneamiento parte de tres fases:

1) Un fondo para pagar deuda (Redemption Fund) que incorpore el endeudamiento de los países por encima del 60% del PIB avalado por las reservas de oro de los Estados. Este fondo repagaría esa deuda contra un compromiso de reformas económicas –ajustes y recortes más severos y reales- garantizado por las constituciones de los miembros.

2) Una línea de crédito a la banca que garantice necesidades de liquidez, pero no las de capital. Solo faltaba que a entidades cotizadas y con inversores se les regale capital a coste comunitario.

Adicionalmente, la idea es intentar no crear inflación falsa. El milagro económico de parte de Europa se sustenta, entre otras cosas, en haber multiplicado por tres los contratos de baja remuneración (mini-jobs). Un aumento de la inflación sería peligrosísimo porque los Estados nunca han sabido controlarla cuando se dispara, sobre todo cuando es externa (materias primas).

Y finalmente, desinflar la fortaleza injustificada actual del euro contra el dólar, promoviendo la competitividad y reduciendo la devaluación interna que hemos visto. De ello se ocupará el mercado a medida que se ajusten las expectativas económicas a cifras más realistas.

La clave la muestra el gráfico superior. O retorna el capital privado una vez que hayamos probado que realmente tenemos credibilidad crediticia, o seguiremos culpando a la “inquina” o al ‘boogie’.

Alemania y BCE no son el problema, pero tampoco son la solución. Solo nos podemos salvar nosotros mismos. Si no, llegará un momento en que a Alemania y al BCE se le acabe el dinero para salvavidas. Esperemos que en junio, los líderes de la UE dejen de añorar 2007 y piensen en un futuro más racional.

¿Y si Alemania nos cierra el grifo? - Lleno de Energía - Cotizalia.com


----------



## ponzi (26 May 2012)

Despues de ver el primer round de bankia...Me viene a la cabeza...Que va a pasar cuando vengan los de goldman???


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ATEZld9acK4&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## R3v3nANT (26 May 2012)

En Interdin: Bankia, Bankinter, Caixabank, Popular y Sabadell. Cortos no disponibles. Desconozco si es por prohibición o fin de existencias ::


----------



## burbubolsa (26 May 2012)

Ostrás los minijobs. Si lo considera solución es que no entiende nada, o nada quiere entender. Los minijobs es lo que en Alemania llaman trabajo para estudiantes. Son específicos para personas en formación, y suelen ser a media o un cuarto de jornada. Ponerlo como solución es bastante estúpido por parte del Lacalle.


----------



## The Hellion (26 May 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Despues de ver el primer round de bankia...Me viene a la cabeza...Que va a pasar cuando vengan los de goldman???
> 
> 
> De Guindos: "Como vengan otros a hacer los PGE, se verá lo que es un ajuste" - YouTube



El video empieza bien: "Creo sinceramente, y se lo digo con toda humildad, que creo que es importante en esta vida". Otro humilde como MV. Y además lo dice con una cara de "porque está el de la cámara aquí, pero te ibas a enterar tu y tus preguntitas, mindundi de m.ierda, que yo soy un master del universo". 

Y por cierto, lo del final "como vengan otros a hacer los presupuestos, va a ver usted lo que es ajuste de cuentas" quiere decir que nos podemos empezar a cagar por la pata ya, ¿no?

Porque supongo que los _supertasadores from hell_ no vendrán a hacer un informe para enmarcarlo. Detrás de la tasación vendrá la ejecución. Eso si no nos ejecutan primero para no perder tiempo, y luego ya, cuando no podamos seguir jodiéndola, hacen las cuentas.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (26 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Ostrás los minijobs. Si lo considera solución es que no entiende nada, o nada quiere entender. Los minijobs es lo que en Alemania llaman trabajo para estudiantes. Son específicos para personas en formación, y suelen ser a media o un cuarto de jornada. Ponerlo como solución es bastante estúpido por parte del Lacalle.



Justamente esta diciendo lo contrario. Lo pone como algo malo, no como la solucion, algo que ha llevado a crear una falsa apariencia de solucion pero no lo es.

Las medidas es reducir el despilfarro, acabar con esta economica subvencionada hasta la medula.

PD: ¿Sabe algo mas de sus contactos que nos pueda decir?


----------



## burbubolsa (26 May 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> PD: ¿Sabe algo mas de sus contactos que nos pueda decir?



Me estoy manteniendo en reserva hasta que me pueda financiar un corps de garde. Pero sobre el tema de Francia, los alemanes me comentaron que son plenamente conscientes de su situación, y que no los ubican en el mismo grupo que los endeudados. Con eso me dieron a entender que Francia pivotará según sus intereses a largo plazo, y que esto podría pasar por hacerse los enfermos financieros imaginarios. De esta forma se ponen a nuestro lado; el corderito que se junta a los cerditos, pero que no dejará de ser un lobo disfrazado.


----------



## ponzi (26 May 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> El video empieza bien: "Creo sinceramente, y se lo digo con toda humildad, que creo que es importante en esta vida". Otro humilde como MV. Y además lo dice con una cara de "porque está el de la cámara aquí, pero te ibas a enterar tu y tus preguntitas, mindundi de m.ierda, que yo soy un master del universo".
> 
> Y por cierto, lo del final "como vengan otros a hacer los presupuestos, va a ver usted lo que es ajuste de cuentas" quiere decir que nos podemos empezar a cagar por la pata ya, ¿no?
> 
> Porque supongo que los _supertasadores from hell_ no vendrán a hacer un informe para enmarcarlo. Detrás de la tasación vendrá la ejecución. Eso si no nos ejecutan primero para no perder tiempo, y luego ya, cuando no podamos seguir jodiéndola, hacen las cuentas.



Vamos a recibir una dosis de humildad y realidad todos y cada uno de los españoles que de esta entramos en los libros de historia y por la puerta grande..... Que tiempo aquellos...los de banesto, ahora se llama bankia pero no importa los que estan arriba y al lado siguen siendo los mismos....Vean el video con mucha atencion y bo se pierdan el pequeño patio de colegio que era la bolsa.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BaK2JXq_Dwo&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Durmiente (26 May 2012)

Bankia venderá sus participadas a precio de mercado.

Por aquí habíais puesto una lista de las participadas de Bankia no?


----------



## Janus (26 May 2012)

tonuel dijo:


> Todavía me estoy tocando...!!! :baba: :baba: :baba:
> 
> Dando niveles que ya se predijeron en este hilo hace años por un servidor... :
> 
> ...



El sentido común es algo difícil de preservar y es porque se lleva muy mal con el consumo de tiempo. Se creemos que algo es de sentido común, esperamos que suceda inmediatamente (por ejemplo, que los pisos bajen ... pero eso lleva su tiempo).

La inconsistencia del sentido común con el paso del tiempo nos genera dudas y muchas veces terminamos abandonando el sentido común. Esto es algo muy habitual en el mundo de la bolsa.

Por ejemplo, es de sentido común que ahora la sociedad española y su economía están bastante peor que en el año 2001. Tenemos menos derechos, la situación de liquidez y beneficios de las empresas es peor, hay una inquietud social notable y más que nunca desconfianza en las instituciones públicas, en quienes las lideran y sobre todo desconfianza en el espectro financiero del país. El mínimo en bolsa en aquellos años tardó en llegar y no se produjo hasta marzo del 2003. Ahora estamos exactamente igual que entonces, consumiendo tiempo hasta llegar a los mínimos. Si estamos peor, deberíamos llegar al menos a aquellos registros que fueron 5500 de IBEX pero habría que descontar los dividendos que han venido a superar los 2000 pipos.

Con ese análisis, es cuestión de tiempo que por sentido común se llegara a registros que aún a día de hoy parecerían sorprendentes. Dudamos porque nos parece mucha caída, y los castuzos dominan el día a día con mil artimañas que nos hacen alejarnos del sentido común.

Desde lejos, se ve bien y hay que esperar. Será el mercado cuando nos diga dónde estará el mínimo porque no olvidemos que el mercado no es matemático, está totalmente intervenido y manipulado.

Nos veremos en esos guarismos probablemente sobre el año 2015. Para ello tienen ir que sucediendo eventos históricos que permitan que digamos "lógico porque pasó no se qué". Creo que algunos de ellos serán:
-La brutal pérdida de valor de la banca que además pondera mucho en la bolsa española.
-Algo lío gordo que sucede con algún blue chip al calor de la enorme deuda que atesoran.
-La siguiente recesión en USA. Estamos tirados por los suelos a pesar de que el ciclo usano es muy alcista, o al menos lo venía siendo. Cuando pasen las elecciones y llegue la siguiente recesión en USA (no hay que olvidar que son cíclicas y siempre se producen), es posible que al IBEX le den la puntilla.

Otro tema importante es la inflación. Si llega un periodo de alta inflación .... el cual puede ser probable perfectamente .... esos objetivos de IBEX se mantienen pero hay que considerar la inflación. Es decir, el objetivo estará más arriba pero será equivalente si se descuenta la inflación.


----------



## ponzi (26 May 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> Bankia venderá sus participadas a precio de mercado.
> 
> Por aquí habíais puesto una lista de las participadas de Bankia no?



http://es.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Banco_Financiero_y_de_Ahorros

Habria que actualizar algun % pero a grandes rasgos esa es la lista


----------



## Durmiente (26 May 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Banco Financiero y de Ahorros - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> Habria que actualizar algun % pero a grandes rasgos esa es la lista



¿Qué tal alguna OPA?

Bueno, lo que va a pasar (supongo) es una caída mayor de las cotizaciones de las participadas no?


----------



## bertok (26 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> El sentido común es algo difícil de preservar y es porque se lleva muy mal con el consumo de tiempo. Se creemos que algo es de sentido común, esperamos que suceda inmediatamente (por ejemplo, que los pisos bajen ... pero eso lleva su tiempo).
> 
> La inconsistencia del sentido común con el paso del tiempo nos genera dudas y muchas veces terminamos abandonando el sentido común. Esto es algo muy habitual en el mundo de la bolsa.
> 
> ...



Así a ojo, por ahí andará el suelo del ciclo primario bajista.


----------



## Janus (26 May 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Mientras parte de nuestros líderes piensa que el mundo se equivoca, el capital sigue saliendo de Europa. La credibilidad crediticia y financiera no puede ser menor. Los inversores no van a retornar si las cifras no son sólidas. Y no pueden prohibir vender.
> 
> Dieciocho cumbres europeas en dos años. Los políticos europeos cada vez parecen más despegados de los problemas reales de la economía. ¿Cómo es posible que se reúnan otra vez sin llegar a un acuerdo en nada? Dan un mensaje a la ciudadanía de egoísmo y a los inversores de que les están engañando. Pues bien, ante las constantes llamadas a promover el crecimiento, que estarían muy bien si no fuesen llamadas a incentivar los mismos gastos inútiles subvencionados, yo creo que se va imponiendo un calendario de reformas más lógico para Europa.
> 
> ...



Alemania es mal compañero de viaje. Aún teniendo recetas magníficas para España, no nos dejarán prosperar porque sus intenciones es aprovecharse de nosotros y conquistarnos financieramente. Ya veremos la gracia que nos hace cuando sus bancos se cobren las deudas en activos y empresas españolas.


----------



## bertok (26 May 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Siguiendo con la peli que mencionaba Janus, cada vez le veo a usted más Will Smith luchando contra los zombies con la esperanza de un nuevo mundo.
> 
> Espero que tenga razón en lo del nuevo mundo; en lo de los zombies, está claro que la tiene.
> 
> ...



Ganaremos, paciencia ...

[YOUTUBE]KNC_EKveUsk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Hellion (26 May 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> Bankia venderá sus participadas a precio de mercado.
> 
> Por aquí habíais puesto una lista de las participadas de Bankia no?



¿Eso es lo que ha dicho el Goiri?

Pues se va habe un foyon en las participadas. 

Como decía Burbufilia, con los dividendos de IBE pagaban los intereses del préstamo del FROB, pero claro, una cosa es pagar los intereses de 3000 y otra muy distinta la de 23.000.

Por otra parte, y como decía janus, estos tíos han pedido lo que se les ha ocurrido, y dos huevos, como el de los hermanos Marx. Así que probablemente, mejor una vez rojo que cien colorado, han provisionado la minusvalía que les va a generar la venta de las participadas, junto con el marrón inmobiliario, el Goiri se ha librado de todo el consejo, y ya tiene un banco para enseñarle a FG cómo se hace banca.

En cierta manera, no está mal. Siempre y cuando nos repartiesen las acciones que nos tocan a cada uno en esta fiesta. Porque como decía chinito, ahora somos todos bankeros.


----------



## The Hellion (26 May 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> ¿Qué tal alguna OPA?
> 
> Bueno, lo que va a pasar (supongo) es *una caída mayor de las cotizaciones de las participadas no?*



De la *Hipotecaria Su Casita*, fijo. 

Encima, recochineo.


----------



## ponzi (26 May 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> ¿Qué tal alguna OPA?
> 
> Bueno, lo que va a pasar (supongo) es una caída mayor de las cotizaciones de las participadas no?



Vendieron una parte de maphre y bme. Opa opa pues esta la cosa complicada. De todas las que tienen la que mas aporta y mas vale es iberdrola. Aunque vendiesen todas las participaciones no tendrian ni para pipas. 2000-5000 mill cuando estamos hablando de 80000-100000 mill es un aguja en un pajar. La verdad no se lo que va a pasar, pero si venden a mercado un % de alguna participada se estaran tirando piedras a su propio tejado. Un 1% de ibe es mucho dinero


----------



## burbubolsa (26 May 2012)

Las acciones que tiene Bankia, o las vende negociando fuera de mercado, o va a haber un sell off histórico. De hecho, va a ser uno de los argumentos para engordar más el fondo de rescate, a base de impuestos. Yo creo que mienten y que van a hacer cualquier cosa menos venderlas en el mercado.


----------



## tonuel (26 May 2012)

Esto huele a rescate y posterior quita de la impagable deuda española... ¿que opinan ustedes...? 8:

Saludos 8:


----------



## burbubolsa (26 May 2012)

tonuel dijo:


> Esto huele a rescate y posterior quita de la impagable deuda española... ¿que opinan ustedes...? 8:
> 
> Saludos 8:



Es más que probable. Debería haberle tocado a los italianos antes, pero nos lo hemos ganado a pulso. Hay cosas peores en el sorteo, que no ha terminado todavía.


----------



## burbubolsa (26 May 2012)

Chinito, toma, para que te mandarinices: Facebook


----------



## Durmiente (26 May 2012)

Después de las noticias que se están oyendo los últimos días, me estoy convenciendo de que esto va a acabar MUY MAL.

Una solución temporal podría ser, desde luego, el rescate-quita.... pero tampoco acabaría de raíz con todos los males.


----------



## tonuel (26 May 2012)

Con el rescate-quita lo que haces es joderle los ahorros "seguros" que tienen los españoles en planes de pensiones y fondos de renta fija de entidades públicas, así pueden darnos por el ojal doblemente... vía impuestos y vía saqueo de ahorros...

Sería el siguiente paso a la estafa de las preferentes y demás..., recordemos la campaña de bonos españoles y de fondos "garantizados"... que se empezaron a comercializar desde principios de año... repletos de deuda española hasta la coronilla... ienso:


Saludos 8:


----------



## Ajetreo (26 May 2012)

the hellion dijo:


> de la *hipotecaria su casita*, fijo.
> 
> Encima, recochineo.



Como me he reído, ni la conocía :XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Ajetreo (26 May 2012)

tonuel dijo:


> Con el rescate-quita lo que haces es joderle los ahorros "seguros" que tienen los españoles en planes de pensiones y fondos de renta fija de entidades públicas, así pueden darnos por el ojal doblemente... vía impuestos y vía saqueo de ahorros...
> 
> Sería el siguiente paso a la estafa de las preferentes y demás... ienso:
> 
> ...



De todos los bancos???? de todas las entidades financiera..Uy uy uy no me asuste tanto que yo aún no tengo cuenta en Luxemburgo


----------



## tonuel (26 May 2012)

una quita de la deuda española me parece inevitable... y más cuando salga toda la mierda a la luz... 8:

aunque desearía equivocarme...

Saludos 8:


----------



## tonuel (26 May 2012)

En fin.... me voy a comprar palomitas para tener reservas cuando abra la bolsa...!!! :S


Saludos 8:


----------



## Durmiente (26 May 2012)

tonuel dijo:


> En fin.... me voy a comprar palomitas para tener reservas cuando abra la bolsa...!!! :S
> 
> 
> Saludos 8:



Desde luego. Puede ser un día hístorico (lunes, 28)

La major inversión (por encima de los latunes) va a ser un paquete grande de palomitas.

Corre, que va a haber mucha demanda...


----------



## bertok (26 May 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> Desde luego. Puede ser un día hístorico (lunes, 28)
> 
> La major inversión (por encima de los latunes) va a ser un paquete grande de palomitas.
> 
> Corre, que va a haber mucha demanda...



Algunos estamos bien pertrechados y las disfrutamos hace tiempo 8:


----------



## bertok (26 May 2012)

Va de bancos.

¿hasta donde creéis que llegará el hostión en la cotización de Bankkia el lunes?. Hace semanas puse un post donde vaticinaba que la veríamos a "centimillos", ¿creéis que acertaré? 8:

Por otro lado, Goiri parece que ha valorado sus ladrillos a precios hundidos de mercado adelantándose a la valoración de Roland Berger y Oliver Wymann, ¿que créeis que harán el resto de cotizaciones de los banquitos podridos ::?

He defendido en muchas ocasiones que veremos SAN por los 3 leuros. Tengo un buen amigo que me hace la enmienda y me asegura que la veremos a poco más de 1 leuro :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## FranR (26 May 2012)

Buenas, os quiero presentar a alguien que entra por el hilo y nos lee, pero aún no ha querido hacer ninguna aportación. Desde aquí y desde el hilo que ha escrito esto le invito a participar y lo mismo le podemos explicar alguna cosa.



Doomsday dijo:


> Pasate por el foro del IBEX y ya veras a la tropa especulando, los mismos que luego rebuznan que si la casta, que si los banqueros, que si los funcionarios, que si los sindicatos. La incoherencia etica y moral de la gente es mayuscula.



Algo sobre el lunes: Ha saltado la liebre el viernes a última hora, la pregunta es si las manos fuertes ya lo sabían. Sería el momento idóneo para que la gacelada salga corriendo a primera hora, y ellos han descontado todo lo que tenían que descontar. Salida de los"últimos valientes" y mucho papel barato para los "que saben".

Otra cosa: Sobre el tema de Gamesa que comentó Janus, hoy artículo en Confidencial. Si no lo habéis puesto lo busco y pego.


----------



## FranR (26 May 2012)

El cambio de presidente en Gamesa no servir de revulsivo para la cotizacin - Cotizalia.com


----------



## FranR (26 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Va de bancos.
> 
> ¿hasta donde creéis que llegará el hostión en la cotización de Bankkia el lunes?. Hace semanas puse un post donde vaticinaba que la veríamos a "centimillos", ¿creéis que acertaré? 8:
> 
> ...



No te extrañe que en pre suspendan la cotización y hasta que no se "aclare" la cosa pues en standby.

La sacan del IBEX y allí a su calvario particular Banco de Valencia style. 

Bankia :: (hay un gap :XX::XX







Y Banco Valencia...observen la recuperación con volumen de octubre y diciembre 2011 ...







Ese es el camino.


----------



## Janus (26 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Va de bancos.
> 
> ¿hasta donde creéis que llegará el hostión en la cotización de Bankkia el lunes?. Hace semanas puse un post donde vaticinaba que la veríamos a "centimillos", ¿creéis que acertaré? 8:
> 
> ...



*Vamos a verlo ..... con tiempo .... el sentido común impera y persevera.*


----------



## Janus (26 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> El cambio de presidente en Gamesa no servir de revulsivo para la cotizacin - Cotizalia.com



Por encima de 1,70 euros con volumen ..... hay que adquirir títulos negociados.


----------



## juanfer (26 May 2012)

Lo de Bankia me deja estupefacto, porque no han ido vendiendo poco a poco. Que esperaban venderlo cuando el IBEX este en los 17000 puntos. Como los pisos cuando vuelvan a revalorizarse.

Con esta cartera:

Participaciones
Sector Empresa Derechos de voto Capital Sociedad Participación Control Sociedad Participación Control
Financiero Banco de Valencia 30,000% 14,413% Bankia 39,35% 52,408% Bancaja Inversiones 39,35% 69,98%
Bancofar 35,82% 18,773% 35,82% - - -
Inversis Banco 20,167% 38,48% 38,48% - - -
Hipotecaria Su Casita 40% 40% - - - - - -
Seguros Mapfre 14,992% 14,992% - - - - - -
Mapfre América 10,36% 10,36% - - - - - -
Energía Iberdrola 5,408% 1,983% Bankia 5,408% 52,408% Bancaja Inversiones 5,408% 69,98%
Tecnología Indra Sistemas 20,121% 20,121% - 15,992% - - - -
? 0,129% 
Turismo NH Hoteles 15,747% 7,886% Bankia 15,747% 52,408% Bancaja Inversiones 5,659% 69,98%
Sociedad de Promoción y Participación Empresarial Caja de Madrid 5,498% 100%
Corporación Financiera Caja de Madrid 4,544% 100%
? 0,046% 
Transporte IAG 12,087% 6,335% 12,087% - - -
Infraestructuras Global Vía Infraestructuras 50% 26,204% 50% - - -
Alimentación Deoleo 18,623% 9,756% 18,623% - - -
Sanitario Ribera Salud 50% 26,204% 50% - - -
Inmobiliario Realia 27,651% 14,491% 27,651% - - -
Inmobiliario Metrovacesa 9,125% 4,782% 9,125% - - -
Industrial Mecalux 20% 10,482% 20% -


----------



## Durmiente (26 May 2012)

Aqui no se libra nadie....

Imaginate las próximas caidas de Mapfre e Iberdrola, por poner dos ejemplos de participadas.


----------



## Janus (26 May 2012)

Vayan aplicándose el cuento.

Bankia marca el nuevo estándar para el sector: cobertura del 50% para el ladrillo - elConfidencial.com

En los mercados pasará lo que tenga que pasar pero esto les tiene que hacer mucha pupita. Es o debe ser, el trigger para buscar niveles menores.


*"Por comparación, BBVA tenía una cobertura del 30% al cierre de marzo y la Caixa, del 22% pese a haber dotado todo lo exigido por el primer Decreto -el de febrero- en el primer trimestre."*

*Bankia ha reclasificado 300 millones de crédito normal como promotor. Una medida que probablemente estas dos firmas exijan al sector ante la dispersión y heterogeneidad de los datos facilitados por las distintas entidades sobre su exposición inmobiliaria, lo que los hace muy poco fiables, algo que ha denunciado reiteradamente este diario. *


----------



## ponzi (26 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Vayan aplicándose el cuento.
> 
> Bankia marca el nuevo estándar para el sector: cobertura del 50% para el ladrillo - elConfidencial.com
> 
> ...



Hay una cosa muy diferente que los inversores extranjeros no saben.No es lo mismo un cliente de bbva que de bankia


----------



## The Hellion (26 May 2012)

Vamos a ver. Yo lo que he leído es que ha puesto sus participadas a precio de mercado, no que las vaya a vender. Ponerlas, es verdad, puede significar que las pone a la venta, pero también puede significar que las pone en el balance a precio de mercado, que es lo que exige Basilea II, salvo que esté equivocado. 

Desde luego, si es así, podría quedarse con un banco semisaneado. Por ética y por estética, no deberían permitir que la cotización subiera, supuesto que se diesen las circunstancias, pero ni la ética ni la estética son características por las que destaque la casta de este país. 

Al final, tras este tipo de rescates la opción es acabar como General Motors o como el Royal Bank of Scotland. Lo de General Motors está bien para los nuevos accionistas y para el estado, pero es una soberana putada para los antiguos y, sobre todo, para las Ford y las Chryslers del mundo, que ven cómo el estado crea un formidable competidor con las cenizas de alguien a quien habían batido. 

El modelo RBS, la verdad, no sé a quién favorece.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (26 May 2012)

Curiosidad en bankinter, en escala lineal está a 0,02 del objetivo, pero en escala logarítmica sí que cumplió el objetivo al tick del doble techo en los 3,50 activado al caer de 3,16 con objetivo en esta escala en 2,85.
Muy importante cotizar cerca de los 3 € o por encima ya que activaría la ruptura de una canal. Si cae por debajo de los 2,92, se irá de nuevo a los 2,85 (esperemos para hacer un doble suelo).


----------



## ApoloCreed (26 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Por ejemplo, es de sentido común que ahora la sociedad española y su economía están bastante peor que en el año 2001. Tenemos menos derechos, la situación de liquidez y beneficios de las empresas es peor, hay una inquietud social notable y más que nunca desconfianza en las instituciones públicas, en quienes las lideran y sobre todo desconfianza en el espectro financiero del país. El mínimo en bolsa en aquellos años tardó en llegar y no se produjo hasta marzo del 2003. Ahora estamos exactamente igual que entonces, consumiendo tiempo hasta llegar a los mínimos. Si estamos peor, deberíamos llegar al menos a aquellos registros que fueron 5500 de IBEX pero habría que descontar los dividendos que han venido a superar los 2000 pipos.
> 
> .....
> 
> Otro tema importante es la inflación. Si llega un periodo de alta inflación .... el cual puede ser probable perfectamente .... esos objetivos de IBEX se mantienen pero hay que considerar la inflación. Es decir, el objetivo estará más arriba pero será equivalente si se descuenta la inflación.




Y la inflacion acumulada desde 2003 hasta hoy no cuenta? Si llegamos a niveles de 2003 (o menos) no sera porque estemos en la misma situacion economica sino bastante peor


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (26 May 2012)

Estrategia para mediaset, después de haber entrado en los 3,35, vamos a salirnos poniendo sp este finde en 3,83 que sería el toque del lado superior del canal y el final del 2º impulso, para esperar de nuevo que toque la base del canal.


----------



## Durmiente (26 May 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Curiosidad en bankinter, en escala lineal está a 0,02 del objetivo, pero en escala logarítmica sí que cumplió el objetivo al tick del doble techo en los 3,50 activado al caer de 3,16 con objetivo en esta escala en 2,85.
> Muy importante cotizar cerca de los 3 € o por encima ya que activaría la ruptura de una canal. Si cae por debajo de los 2,92, se irá de nuevo a los 2,85 (esperemos para hacer un doble suelo).



Lo de bankinter tiene una pinta regular... más que nada por la calificación como bono basura....


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (26 May 2012)

Iberdrola, cumplido al tick perfecto el objetivo del 2º impulso, podemos probar largos con sl en 3,28 y sp en 3,42 (si lo rebasamos primero).


----------



## burbufilia (26 May 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> Lo de bankinter tiene una pinta regular... más que nada por la calificación como bono basura....



Por qué BKT es bono basura? :|


----------



## Durmiente (26 May 2012)

burbufilia dijo:


> Por qué BKT es bono basura? :|



S&P degrada a "bono basura" a Banca Cívica, Bankia, Popular y Bankinter - Público.es


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (26 May 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> Lo de bankinter tiene una pinta regular... más que nada por la calificación como bono basura....








No valoro los anuncios de calificación pq entiendo que más que explicar el futuro, explican situaciones pasadas o presentes en la cotización. Veamos el gráfico a largo plazo, ayer Bertok comentaba que se iría a los 2,1, bien es posible que una vez activado el 3º impulso (no siempre se cumplen los 3º) el objetivo es esa zona de 2,08-2,15, pero tb está en una zona inferior de un canal muy riguroso y haciendo una formación aparente de suelo. Mientras no baje de 2,64 yo no saldría por ser un soporte importante de largo plazo, entiendo que no va a bajar de forma inmediata a esos 2,08 pq equivaldría a caer un 30% que dada una beta de 1,4 actual significaría que el ibex caería sobre un 21% de forma inmediata, es decir, que nos iríamos a los 5.200 ptos en el muy corto plazo, es decir, ver a telefónica por poner un ejemplo por tener alta correlación con el ibex, 1,9 ptos + abajo es decir a 7,6 € y eso por ahora, no creo que lo contemplemos, no sé si a + medio plazo, pero yo daría margen de caída posterior en unos meses sabiendo los vencimientos tan bestiales que tenemos en julio y octubre y que la prima de riesgo ayudará al mercado bajista.


----------



## paulistano (26 May 2012)

burbufilia dijo:


> Por qué BKT es bono basura? :|



Lo dice dios....esto, los yankis...

Si bien creo que debe ser de los mas saneados a no ser que hayan hecho el tonto con la deuda del reino de spain....

De siempre han tenido fama de trabajar con clientes de clase media-alta, en teoria mas solventes en caso de impago, como demuestra su morosidad....muy inferior a la del resto de entidades financieras.


----------



## Durmiente (26 May 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Iberdrola, cumplido al tick perfecto el objetivo del 2º impulso, podemos probar largos con sl en 3,28 y sp en 3,42 (si lo rebasamos primero).



Para este finde me había propuesto mirar despacito estas:
Amadeus
Dia
Enagas
Endesa
Iberdrola
Inditex
Repsol
BME


Hay que tener cuidado con las posibles repercusiones de lo de bankia en las participadas (entre ellas, IBERDROLA y MAPFRE)


----------



## atman (26 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Alemania no quiere compartir moneda con los endeudados. La solución es que Francia lidere a estos, estén bien o mal. Para simplificar el proceso de transición, se nos darán malas cifras francesas. Es posible que Francia no esté tan mal, excepto por efecto contagio, pero esto dará la impresión de que está en el mismo corral que los PIGS. Pero su papel será el de lobo liquidador. Desdeñar el liderazgo alemán a cambio de un liderazgo francés va a resultar muy caro para España.



No se me había ocurrido. Gracias.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (26 May 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> Para este finde me había propuesto mirar despacito estas:
> Amadeus
> Dia
> Enagas
> ...



algunos tienen buena pinta..:rolleye:


----------



## burbufilia (26 May 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Lo dice dios....esto, los yankis...
> 
> Si bien creo que debe ser de los mas saneados a no ser que hayan hecho el tonto con la deuda del reino de spain....
> 
> De siempre han tenido fama de trabajar con clientes de clase media-alta, en teoria mas solventes en caso de impago, como demuestra su morosidad....muy inferior a la del resto de entidades financieras.



Por eso, que no lo entiendo


----------



## bertok (26 May 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> No valoro los anuncios de calificación pq entiendo que más que explicar el futuro, explican situaciones pasadas o presentes en la cotización. Veamos el gráfico a largo plazo, ayer Bertok comentaba que se iría a los 2,1, bien es posible que una vez activado el 3º impulso (no siempre se cumplen los 3º) el objetivo es esa zona de 2,08-2,15, pero tb está en una zona inferior de un canal muy riguroso y haciendo una formación aparente de suelo. Mientras no baje de 2,64 yo no saldría por ser un soporte importante de largo plazo, entiendo que no va a bajar de forma inmediata a esos 2,08 pq equivaldría a caer un 30% que dada una beta de 1,4 actual significaría que el ibex caería sobre un 21% de forma inmediata, es decir, que nos iríamos a los 5.200 ptos en el muy corto plazo, es decir, ver a telefónica por poner un ejemplo por tener alta correlación con el ibex, 1,9 ptos + abajo es decir a 7,6 € y eso por ahora, no creo que lo contemplemos, no sé si a + medio plazo, pero yo daría margen de caída posterior en unos meses sabiendo los vencimientos tan bestiales que tenemos en julio y octubre y que la prima de riesgo ayudará al mercado bajista.



Hamijo, los mercados van a atacar (GOLPE DEFINITIVO) a los bancos pequeños ejpañoles).

La oficialización del pufo de Bankkia es el pistoletazo de salida a hordas de zombies que devorarán a los inversores de los banquitos patrios.

Ni acercarse, tienen mucho que sufrir por delante.


----------



## paulistano (26 May 2012)

burbufilia dijo:


> Por eso, que no lo entiendo



Ya, pero nos guste o no...lo que digan sp o moodys influye en un valor...aun cuando se hayan columpiado (que no sabemos a ciencia cierta).

Los gestores no solo de entidades financieras, fondos de pensiones, de inversion,etc...llevan a rajatabla eso de invertir en activos de determinada calidad crediticia de calidad....y si a bankinter se la bajan. O bien esos fondos deshacen posiciones, o directamente desaparecen de su radar.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (26 May 2012)

Hago uno por ejemplo para estar alerta, Endesa. A ver, en el gráfico de velas diarias, vemos que ha hecho un doble suelo en 12,50 con clavicular en 13,18, si supera en cierre este nivel 13,18-13,20 entramos con objetivo los 13,89, son 70 cts de beneficio posible que en un mercado con pocas oportunidades por ahora para largos, no está mal. Ya podemos incluso intentar por encima de 13,05 un largo con sl en 12,72 por un posible 2º impulso tal como se ve, pero de momento, yo esperaría a la activación del doble suelo.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (26 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Hamijo, los mercados van a atacar (GOLPE DEFINITIVO) a los bancos pequeños ejpañoles).
> 
> La oficialización del pufo de Bankkia es el pistoletazo de salida a hordas de zombies que devorarán a los inversores de los banquitos patrios.
> 
> Ni acercarse, tienen mucho que sufrir por delante.



Bertok, a nuestro mercado aún le quedan varios rounds sufriendo hostías, no quieras tumbarlos a lo Mike Tyson, dejalos que se recreen en nuestra penuria poco a poco, que además, cuando + pueden sacar por lógica es con los vtos de deuda de verano y otoño. Oye, si iberdrola como he visto antes, supera en las próximas sesiones esos 13,18 (salvo fallo alcista grave) nos vamos a dar un respiro importante en ibex y unos aplausillos en bankinter :


----------



## bertok (26 May 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Bertok, a nuestro mercado aún le quedan varios rounds sufriendo hostías, no quieras tumbarlos a lo Mike Tyson, dejalos que se recreen en nuestra penuria poco a poco, que además, cuando + pueden sacar por lógica es con los vtos de deuda de verano y otoño. Oye, si iberdrola como he visto antes, supera en las próximas sesiones esos 13,18 (salvo fallo alcista grave) nos vamos a dar un respiro importante en ibex y unos aplausillos en bankinter :



Tirarle a los banquitos tiene demasiado riesgo :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## atman (26 May 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Bertok, a nuestro mercado aún le quedan varios rounds sufriendo hostías, no quieras tumbarlos a lo Mike Tyson, dejalos que se recreen en nuestra penuria poco a poco, que además, cuando + pueden sacar por lógica es con los vtos de deuda de verano y otoño. Oye, si *iberdrola* como he visto antes, supera en las próximas sesiones esos 13,18 (salvo fallo alcista grave) nos vamos a dar un respiro importante en ibex y unos aplausillos en bankinter :



Bueno,quien dice iberdrola dice endesa... 

A mí me preocupa el trígono Bankia-Iberdrola-ACS de ida y vuelta. A ver si se nos va a escapar de las manos. Recuerdo que ACS se quitó de en medio la ejecución a discrección de Natixis de las acciones de IBE a cambio de subidas de los tipos de interés en las prestadas... ahí... ahí hay algo más...


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (26 May 2012)

atman dijo:


> Bueno,quien dice iberdrola dice endesa...
> 
> A mí me preocupa el trígono Bankia-Iberdrola-ACS de ida y vuelta. A ver si se nos va a escapar de las manos. Recuerdo que ACS se quitó de en medio la ejecución a discrección de Natixis de las acciones de IBE a cambio de subidas de los tipos de interés en las prestadas... ahí... ahí hay algo más...



endesa, quería decir endesa


----------



## atman (26 May 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> De todos los bancos???? de todas las entidades financiera..Uy uy uy no me asuste tanto que yo aún no tengo cuenta en Luxemburgo



Le quiere decir, que si usted tiene un fondo de renta fija en su banco, caja, entidad aseguradora o demás puestos de castañas calientes españoles... fondos que tradicionalmente se asocian con ganancias discretas pero seguras, muy probablemente sea renta fija del estado español. Y si hay una quita/rescate, El estado decidirá que, de esa deuda, se paga la mitad. O sea que usted palma la mitad de lo que tuviera en el fondo. Y, tambien, quien dice fondo, dice Plan de pensiones, seguros de prima única (según casos), etc etc....

La gente no es consciente de lo que hay. Incluso gente que debiera tener el culo pelado a estas alturas. Un amiguete que nos lee (o nos leía) pero que no participa (siempre me dice, oye, cuando escribas en burbuja diles esto o lo otro...) se ha hecho un poco de dinero en bolsa a base de invertir en blue chips a largo y me consta que algo de finanzas sabe. Y hablando de cómo están las cosas y lo que viene, me deja caer de pasada como si fuera lo más lógico del mundo que iba a poner dinero en un fondo de renta fija....

Le corto y le pregunto: "qué renta fija" 
"¿cómo que renta fija?" 
"sí, esa epsv... ¿en que renta fija concretamente invierte...? a ver ¿que rentabilidad te propone" 
"no sé, poca pero no está mal, comparado con otros..." 
"tío, que la deuda pública de grecia, los pagarés de rumasa y las preferentes tambien son renta fija..." 
"joder Atman, ya me has acojonado..."

Y eso éste está casi suscrito a cosas como La Gran Corrupción

Y que me consta que sabe bastante del negocio, y de historia económica, y de política... vamos que tiene un nivel cultural en muchas áreas supera ampliamente el mío. ¿que podemos esperar de otros?




Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> endesa, quería decir endesa



Lo sé, lo sé... por eso lo puse así. Supongo que la mayoría nos dimos cuenta, pero siempre habrá alguien que se lie...


----------



## Ajetreo (26 May 2012)

Gracias Atman

Lo de "renta fija" lo tengo claro hace unos años. 
Todo " a la vista" que para perder dinero, pues lo pierdo yo sola 

El plan de pensiones es lo único que tengo atrapado y esta mañana al leerles incluso he pensado en intentar acelerar los tramites administrativos en los que me encuentro para poder rescatarlo lo más pronto posible.


----------



## atman (26 May 2012)

Cuidadín con el coste fiscal del rescate... así, tal vez una mejor idea *provisional *sería trasladarlo a otro plan que sea facil de contratar aquí. Un ejemplo: ING tiene un plan renta fija europea, donde España pondera menos del 3%, aunque ojo, porque italia pondera el 18... pero bueno, a corto plazo, como emergencia ante un fondo de letras o bonos de "alta rentabilidad" español, pues...


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (26 May 2012)

Antena 3 tiene un posibilidad baratilla de hacer unos euros fáciles, poca cosa, baratija aunque dependerá del apalancamiento. Veréis un triple suelo en 3,20 con clavicular en 3,35 parece que activado (aunque prefiero ver un cierre de vela siempre para asegurarme más). Bueno son 15 cts en una acción baratilla que metiendo algo de pasta, nos puede dar unas cuantas cenas.


----------



## pollastre (26 May 2012)

Es triste, pero es así... el St. Atman tiene más razón que un santo.

Si hay algún problema _serio _ (serio de verdad, no escaramuzas) con los bonos del tesoro españoles (RF), ningún escenario es decartable.

Muchos, muchísimos productos y vehículos están indexados o referenciados a la evolución del bono. Si el bono tiene un traspiés, no les quepa duda que en la letra pequeña del contrato kilométrico que firmaron en su día, esa que ninguno leemos pero está ahí, esa circunstancia estará contemplada.

Y me temo que estará contemplada, sí, pero para beneficio de la EFI, no del suyo ::





atman dijo:


> Le quiere decir, que si usted tiene un fondo de renta fija en su banco, caja, entidad aseguradora o demás puestos de castañas calientes españoles... fondos que tradicionalmente se asocian con ganancias discretas pero seguras, muy probablemente sea renta fija del estado español. Y si hay una quita/rescate, El estado decidirá que, de esa deuda, se paga la mitad. O sea que usted palma la mitad de lo que tuviera en el fondo. Y, tambien, quien dice fondo, dice Plan de pensiones, seguros de prima única (según casos), etc etc....


----------



## Janus (26 May 2012)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Y la inflacion acumulada desde 2003 hasta hoy no cuenta? Si llegamos a niveles de 2003 (o menos) no sera porque estemos en la misma situacion economica sino bastante peor



También cuenta.


----------



## Janus (26 May 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Bertok, a nuestro mercado aún le quedan varios rounds sufriendo hostías, no quieras tumbarlos a lo Mike Tyson, dejalos que se recreen en nuestra penuria poco a poco, que además, cuando + pueden sacar por lógica es con los vtos de deuda de verano y otoño. Oye, si iberdrola como he visto antes, supera en las próximas sesiones esos 13,18 (salvo fallo alcista grave) nos vamos a dar un respiro importante en ibex y unos aplausillos en bankinter :



Queréis que os recuerde el *J-level*?


----------



## Pepitoria (26 May 2012)

No hay cabrones sueltos por este país...no los suficientes

Bankia asegura que avisó a los inversores del "efecto adverso" en las acciones por su exposición al ladrillo - elEconomista.es

*Bankia asegura que cuando se repartió el folleto informativo para preparar su salida a Bolsa, en junio de 2011, avisó a los inversores sobre el "efecto adverso" que podría tener en el precio de las acciones su exposición al 'ladrillo' y del "riesgo" de un aumento en los créditos morosos.*


----------



## atman (26 May 2012)

Dean Foods lleva tiempo haciéndome ojitos... ¿qué les parece? 
Se me ha pasado el arroz ¿verdad? :|

Les leo luego, voy a marujear un poco viendo Eurovisión. Tradición familiar.


----------



## feliponII (26 May 2012)

Que creis que pasara el lunes? 

... despues de lo que ha soltado el pringadodelasnoresponsabilidadesdebankiaylos23000M€
por la bokita de vender todo y mucho mucho más de los activos de bakia ... por la mierda que le den? 

no soy nada experto en esto pero puede haber panico, lunes negro ? 

:::::


----------



## tonuel (26 May 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Es triste, pero es así... el St. Atman tiene más razón que un santo.
> 
> Si hay algún problema _serio _ (serio de verdad, no escaramuzas) con los bonos del tesoro españoles (RF), ningún escenario es decartable.
> 
> ...




Y lo más triste es que si indagas en la cartera de muchos fondos de las gestoras españolas, a priori dedicados a otros menesteres (Ej: renta variable americana), tienen un porcentaje de bonos patrios, letras, pagarés... :: :: ::

Así que no se fien del nombre/tipo del fondo y miren la composición del mismo... 8:


Saludos 8:


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (26 May 2012)

feliponII dijo:


> Que creis que pasara el lunes?
> 
> ... despues de lo que ha soltado el pringadodelasnoresponsabilidadesdebankiaylos23000M€
> por la bokita de vender todo y mucho mucho más de los activos de bakia ... por la mierda que le den?
> ...



tranquilos, ya nos han convertido a todos en accionistas de bankia por décadas, pero además accionistas del copón que encima no podemos vender...
A mi me parece sencillamente, el mayor robo de forma directa en la historia económica reconocida, no recuerdo nada igual pq además en otros países, donde ha habido ayudas (desde luego, muchísimo menores), se ha devuelto con creces como ING en Holanda por ejemplo. Aquí el tipo dice que no se devolverá un euro pq sí, pq él es Dios y punto. Es como si vas por la calle, te violan, te jiñan encima, te dicen jodete y encima te dicen que todo es legal..:
Pues así estamos.


----------



## Janus (26 May 2012)

atman dijo:


> Dean Foods lleva tiempo haciéndome ojitos... ¿qué les parece?
> Se me ha pasado el arroz ¿verdad? :|
> 
> Les leo luego, voy a marujear un poco viendo Eurovisión. Tradición familiar.



Está comenzando un ciclo alcista de largo plazo. Si lo cambia, se vende y punto.


----------



## Janus (26 May 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> tranquilos, ya nos han convertido a todos en accionistas de bankia por décadas, pero además accionistas del copón que encima no podemos vender...
> A mi me parece sencillamente, el mayor robo de forma directa en la historia económica reconocida, no recuerdo nada igual pq además en otros países, donde ha habido ayudas (desde luego, muchísimo menores), se ha devuelto con creces como ING en Holanda por ejemplo. Aquí el tipo dice que no se devolverá un euro pq sí, pq él es Dios y punto. Es como si vas por la calle, te violan, te jiñan encima, te dicen jodete y encima te dicen que todo es legal..:
> Pues así estamos.



Pues cuando se suban las provisiones a un % al que los bancos no llegan .... vendrá el Estado pidiendo el dinero del nuevo Fondo de Rescate (a partir de Julio computa como deuda pero no como déficit) y con ello nacionalizará más de media banca. Entonces nos vamos a descojonar .... por no llorar.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (26 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Pues cuando se suban las provisiones a un % al que los bancos no llegan .... vendrá el Estado pidiendo el dinero del nuevo Fondo de Rescate (a partir de Julio computa como deuda pero no como déficit) y con ello nacionalizará más de media banca. Entonces nos vamos a descojonar .... por no llorar.



y quién paga el Fondo de Rescate?? siempre quise saber si quedaban homínidos no evolucionados en el planeta o si existe el corazón infinito.


----------



## Janus (26 May 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> y quién paga el Fondo de Rescate?? siempre quise saber si quedaban homínidos no evolucionados en el planeta o si existe el corazón infinito.



Pues empezarán a pagarlos nuestros bisnietos o sus hijos.


----------



## bertok (26 May 2012)

Amigos, voy a compartir con vosotros el escenario que vengo manejando desde hace más de 4 años (ahora entenderéis por qué Bertok era tan agorero con sus mensajes siemprebajistas). *El escenario es muy duro, casi apocalíptico* pero lamentablemente cada vez estoy más seguro que *VA A SER UNA REALIDAD*.

Pensé que se iba a materializar allá por 2010 y reconozco que me he equivocado 2 añitos (está claro que minusvaloré la capacidad de corrupción de la casta y su falta de apego a la ortodoxia económica y reglas del libre mercado).

Ponganse los pañales :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

*- LOS BANCOS*: Tienen un problema MUY gordo. Estoy prácticamente seguro que TODOS los activos que tienen en los balances valen menos en el mercado de lo que dicen. Hasta ahora se han ido salvando porque la puta casta ha sido extremadamente laxa a la hora de exigirles una contabilización ajustada al valor del mercado (ignorando el problema durante años y publicando unos beneficios INEXISTENTES que les ha hecho cobrar suculentos bonus). El problema es que ahora ya no se van a salvar de tener que ajustarlos a valor de mercado (van a tener que provisionar a lo bestia, ahí tenemos a Goiri que ha pensado para sus adentros "me voy a dar margen porque viene guerra").

Dado que *capitalizan una fracción pequeña del valor total de sus activos SOBREVALORADOS*, os podréis imaginar el estropicio que van a hacer los Oliver Wyman y Roland Berger (ALEMANES estos últimos). Goiri ya ha mostrado el camino con el 50% :: y no descarto que los auditores de riesgos pidan más. Aquí está el problema: *van a tener que provisionar más que su propia capitalización en los mercados (QUIEBRA ABSOLUTA)*.

Llegados a este punto ya vemos los primeros movimientos de los 2 grandes bancos (estad seguros que saben perfectamente la que se les viene encima). BBVA intentando colocar su negocio previsional en Latinoamérica (peanuts respecto a la cantidad que van a tener que provisionar) y Santander va a tener que colocar en mercado buena parte de su negocio bancario en Brasil. El resto de bancos ni os cuento.

En consecuencia, vamos a ver en los próximos meses *como se nacionaliza la mayor parte del sistema financiero patrio* (por cierto dinero que no se podrá recuperar, en otro post lo explicaré)

*- EL ESTADO*: Se va a comer buena parte del sistema financiero español. Aunque no compute como déficit, ES DEUDA y tanto el principal como los intereses hay que pagarlos. De hecho, *NO SE PODRÁ pagar* porque la economía va en picado y vienen largos años de DEPRESIÓN económica que hundirá el consumo (o viceversa) y violencia social.

*- LA SOLUCIÓN*: Ocurrirá sin ninguna duda: *UNA QUITA BESTIAL*. Sólo la utilizarán cuando hayan quemado todos los cartuchos (empobrecido a toda la población).

Espero que sepáis cuidar de vuestros dineros.

Suerte


----------



## nombre (26 May 2012)

atman dijo:


> Le quiere decir, que si usted tiene un fondo de renta fija en su banco, caja, entidad aseguradora o demás puestos de castañas calientes españoles... fondos que tradicionalmente se asocian con ganancias discretas pero seguras, muy probablemente sea renta fija del estado español. Y si hay una quita/rescate, El estado decidirá que, de esa deuda, se paga la mitad. O sea que usted palma la mitad de lo que tuviera en el fondo. Y, tambien, quien dice fondo, dice Plan de pensiones, seguros de prima única (según casos), etc etc....
> 
> La gente no es consciente de lo que hay. Incluso gente que debiera tener el culo pelado a estas alturas. Un amiguete que nos lee (o nos leía) pero que no participa (siempre me dice, oye, cuando escribas en burbuja diles esto o lo otro...) se ha hecho un poco de dinero en bolsa a base de invertir en blue chips a largo y me consta que algo de finanzas sabe. Y hablando de cómo están las cosas y lo que viene, me deja caer de pasada como si fuera lo más lógico del mundo que iba a poner dinero en un fondo de renta fija....
> 
> ...







Os cuento mi caso particular del plan de pensiones en Bankia. Es de estos que vas constituyendo para desgravar renta...

Lo tenia en un garantizado a 2012 y al vencer renové a uno garantizado a 2015, pues el caso es que me parecía un plazo muy largo ya que tenía en mente ver la evolución de 2012 y llegado el caso cambiar una parte a variable pero con garantia de no perder nada. A lo que vamos, como no me ofrecían solucion aceptable de garantía a plazo 2012-2013 lo cambié y lleva perdido en 4-5 meses un 5%. I WIN! 

Pero a ver si me pueden aconsejar que ahora me levanta dolor de cabeza otra cosa :cook:

El caso es que lo cambié a un plan de previsión asegurado ya que me garantiza capìtal más remuneración y disponibilidad diaria para movilizaciones a renta variable, fija o el producto que desee sin penalización. El caso es que ahora me encuentro que me rebajan la calificación de la cooperativa de crédito a un paso de bono basura y aunque tiene buena solvencia en comparación con el entorno, no acabo de ver claro el escenario ::




PD: Ya he visto que algunos no sabeis donde meter el *plan de pensiones*, vuestra solucion se llama *PLAN de PREVISION ASEGURADO*, conocidos como PPA. tienen consideración de seguro de vida, pero garantizan capital mas remuneración y es movilizable a un plan de pensiones. Habia uno muy bueno en Mutua Madrileña, Mapfre, cooperativas de crédito, lacaixa(condiciones leoninas), etc...


----------



## bertok (26 May 2012)

Obviamente no os hagais pajas pensando que los bancos estarán baratos por mucho que bajen 8:

*NI TOCARLOS.*


----------



## Janus (26 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Amigos, voy a compartir con vosotros el escenario que vengo manejando desde hace más de 4 años (ahora entenderéis por qué Bertok era tan agorero con sus mensajes siemprebajistas). *El escenario es muy duro, casi apocalíptico* pero lamentablemente cada vez estoy más seguro que *VA A SER UNA REALIDAD*.
> 
> Pensé que se iba a materializar allá por 2010 y reconozco que me he equivocado 2 añitos (está claro que minusvaloré la capacidad de corrupción de la casta y su falta de apego a la ortodoxia económica y reglas del libre mercado).
> 
> ...




Está bastante bien. Simplemente una puntualización.

Parece que Bankia ya solucionado su problema y el % de provisiones marcará el camino para el resto.

............ pues yo creo que Bankia ha dado solución a lo que parecía imposible en 2009 (el problema del ladrillo) pero no da solución a lo que ahora se ve improbable pero en unos años puede ser una realidad perfectamente. Me refiero al problema de la deuda pública tan bien acogida entre sus brazos castuzos. Que yo sepa, si no es así que alguien me corriga, no ha provisionado absolutamente nada por los bonos que tiene en cartera. Es decir, sigue teniendo un tsunami dentro.

La situación de la banca es uno de los problemas existentes pero el problema de España es su incapacidad para crecer y limitar el déficit .... y de eso no tenemos ninguna solución.

No se dejen embaucar porque los problemas graves siguen sin tener solución.


----------



## ponzi (26 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Amigos, voy a compartir con vosotros el escenario que vengo manejando desde hace más de 4 años (ahora entenderéis por qué Bertok era tan agorero con sus mensajes siemprebajistas). *El escenario es muy duro, casi apocalíptico* pero lamentablemente cada vez estoy más seguro que *VA A SER UNA REALIDAD*.
> 
> Pensé que se iba a materializar allá por 2010 y reconozco que me he equivocado 2 añitos (está claro que minusvaloré la capacidad de corrupción de la casta y su falta de apego a la ortodoxia económica y reglas del libre mercado).
> 
> ...



He leido que eres muy seguidor de eurovision... A mi nunca me ha llamado mucho porque los paises se lo tomaban a broma....Pero no es curioso que justo ahora que esta europa a punto de saltar por los aires se esten tomando en serio un concurso musical? Por cierto me quedo con la de dinamarca


----------



## nombre (26 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> *UNA QUITA BESTIAL*





Bueno para ir haciendo boca, recordar que en los ultimos test de stress de la banca se intentó que reflejaran una QUITA DE DEUDA ESPAÑOLA DEL 20% a lo que en negociación se quedó en una quita del 2%. 2% que evidentemente está provisionado en los balances de los últimos test de stress :fiufiu:


----------



## bertok (26 May 2012)

nombre dijo:


> Bueno para ir haciendo boca, recordar que en los ultimos test de stress de la banca se intentó que reflejaran una QUITA DE DEUDA ESPAÑOLA DEL 20% a lo que en negociación se quedó en una quita del 2%. 2% que evidentemente está provisionado en los balances de los últimos test de stress :fiufiu:



El sistema está quebrado al completo. 8:


----------



## TenienteDan (26 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Amigos, voy a compartir con vosotros el escenario que vengo manejando desde hace más de 4 años (ahora entenderéis por qué Bertok era tan agorero con sus mensajes siemprebajistas). *El escenario es muy duro, casi apocalíptico* pero lamentablemente cada vez estoy más seguro que *VA A SER UNA REALIDAD*.



Buff dan ganas de echarse a llorar. Hace días que estoy con el ánimo por los suelos pero no conocer la situación me parecería más grave y desde luego que mucho más peligroso al no estar preparado o alerta para lo que viene.

Compréndame, ya que se lo digo desde la "circunstancia" de una persona de 25 años que está a punto de acabar la carrera y se va a introducir al mercado laboral (la vida adulta... trabajar y consumir se suponía) ya mismito.


----------



## bertok (26 May 2012)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Buff dan ganas de echarse a llorar. Hace días que estoy con el ánimo por los suelos pero no conocer la situación me parecería más grave y desde luego que mucho más peligroso al no estar preparado o alerta para lo que viene.
> 
> Compréndame, ya que se lo digo desde la "circunstancia" de una persona de 25 años que está a punto de acabar la carrera y se va a introducir al mercado laboral (la vida adulta... trabajar y consumir se suponía) ya mismito.



Usted no se preocupe, es muy joven y puede largarse de esta cloaca.

Que se preocupe el que esté en los 40s


----------



## nombre (26 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> El sistema está quebrado al completo. 8:




Veremos a ver, mi escenario y posicionamiento no me hará rico pero espero que los latunes no me sean necesarios. si podemos arañar unas pluvis por el camino mejor que mejor :baba:


----------



## paulistano (26 May 2012)

En estos momentos la economía real es un reflejo vivo de la bolsa...todo el mundo parado sin tomar decisiones de entrar o salir...a la expectativa.

En el mundo de los negocios está todo paradísimo, está la gente acojonada, pagando como puede las deudas que tiene y sin querer meterse en ningún "fregao".

Todo ralentizado en mayor o menor medida.

Nosotros estamos buscando financiación para unas cooperativas en Madrid, con cooperativistas ya aportando 20MM...nos hacen falta otros 20MM y no hay un puto banco que nos lo de...está la cosa muy jodida.


----------



## Pepe Broz (26 May 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Iberdrola, cumplido al tick perfecto el objetivo del 2º impulso, podemos probar largos con sl en 3,28 y sp en 3,42 (si lo rebasamos primero).






Antes que nada, gracias por sus aportaciones, son de lo mejorcito.

En este caso no entiendo lo que dice, el grafico llega hasta el 15/5 y estamos a 26.
El precio hoy es 3'39. Quizá me he perdido algo, estou muy espeso. Gracias. ienso:


----------



## Janus (26 May 2012)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Buff dan ganas de echarse a llorar. Hace días que estoy con el ánimo por los suelos pero no conocer la situación me parecería más grave y desde luego que mucho más peligroso al no estar preparado o alerta para lo que viene.
> 
> Compréndame, ya que se lo digo desde la "circunstancia" de una persona de 25 años que está a punto de acabar la carrera y se va a introducir al mercado laboral (la vida adulta... trabajar y consumir se suponía) ya mismito.



Evite sentirse triste. Usted no tiene la culpa de nada porque todo le excede. Como usted no ha fallado, no debe sentirse culpable de nada.

En el fondo no es tan grave que el Estado lo pague con nuestros impuestos y el de nuestros descendientes. Si lo piensa bien, nada ha cambiado porque con Bankia o sin ella, le van e iban a dejar liso a base de impuestos. El objetivo es dejarle sin plumas pase lo que pase.

Si es usted inversor en Bankia, entonces si debe estar muy triste porque ha metido la gamba hasta el fondo, espero que no. En otro hilo se hace una porra sobre el precio de Bankia el próximo lunes. Eso no lo sabe nadie y es posible que ni siquiera se cumpla lo evidente. Pero que el sentido común no deje de estar presente. Estos señores van a hacer una ampliación de capital de 12.000 millones de euros que serán subscritos por el Estado. Eso quiere decir una dilución del 75% sobre la capitalización actual. Después nos venderán que mucho de esa dilución ya está descontada con la bajada reciente .... y un huevo. Este valor se va a cotizar por debajo de lo que vale una zanahoria robada en el huerto del vecino.


----------



## Janus (26 May 2012)

nombre dijo:


> Veremos a ver, mi escenario y posicionamiento no me hará rico pero espero que los latunes no me sean necesarios. si podemos arañar unas pluvis por el camino mejor que mejor :baba:



Si sigues en España, lo mismo te jartas a comer latunes.


----------



## nombre (26 May 2012)

me comentan por el Whatsapp que el presentador de eurovisión ha hecho un comentario, una especie de nota mental en voz alta, preguntandose si la cantante española tendría la mala suerte de tener sus ahorros en bankia :: :8: :

El Lunes puede ser épico ::


----------



## Caronte el barquero (26 May 2012)

nombre dijo:


> me comentan por el Whatsapp que el presentador de eurovisión ha hecho un comentario, una especie de nota mental en voz alta, preguntandose si la cantante española tendría la mala suerte de tener sus ahorros en bankia :: :8: :
> 
> El Lunes puede ser épico ::



No me jodas ...¿ En serio? :XX:


----------



## Caronte el barquero (26 May 2012)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Buff dan ganas de echarse a llorar. Hace días que estoy con el ánimo por los suelos pero no conocer la situación me parecería más grave y desde luego que mucho más peligroso al no estar preparado o alerta para lo que viene.
> 
> Compréndame, ya que se lo digo desde la "circunstancia" de una persona de 25 años que está a punto de acabar la carrera y se va a introducir al mercado laboral (la vida adulta... trabajar y consumir se suponía) ya mismito.



Si tienes para comer, ejercicio y ducha de agua fría....y a pelear por los tuyos. 
No esperes nada de nadie.


----------



## nombre (27 May 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> No me jodas ...¿ En serio? :XX:





Me fio del comentario, pero es que me parece tan increible que llevo un rato buscando el video por contrastar y no lo encuentro


----------



## bertok (27 May 2012)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Buff dan ganas de echarse a llorar. Hace días que estoy con el ánimo por los suelos pero no conocer la situación me parecería más grave y desde luego que mucho más peligroso al no estar preparado o alerta para lo que viene.
> 
> Compréndame, ya que se lo digo desde la "circunstancia" de una persona de 25 años que está a punto de acabar la carrera y se va a introducir al mercado laboral (la vida adulta... trabajar y consumir se suponía) ya mismito.



Si te quedas, hay que luchar 

[YOUTUBE]C9Bo_NFaseU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TenienteDan (27 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Si te quedas, hay que luchar



Si hay que luchar... lucharemos


----------



## atman (27 May 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> He leido que eres muy seguidor de eurovision... A mi nunca me ha llamado mucho porque los paises se lo tomaban a broma....Pero no es curioso que justo ahora que esta europa a punto de saltar por los aires se esten tomando en serio un concurso musical? Por cierto me quedo con la de *dinamarca*



Menudo ojo clinico nene... aunque le reconozco que no estuvo mal. no se mereció el castigo. yo apostaba por quien ha ganado (suecia) o por estonia. Visto lo visto, esperaba a españa más arriba, aunque no está mal de todo. Al menos este año no menos hecho el ridículo. Un poquito más de gancho en el tema, un maquillaje y puesta en escena más seductor, menos "duro"y lo hubiera tenido muy cerca.

Escapa a mi comprensión lo del geriátrico ruso... habíamos quedado en que nos iban a ahorrar ese tipo de espectáculos... pero supongo que decirle no a russia... es mucho decir... ahora bien que queden segundos... si no era una canción y no cantaban... farfullaban... sin ritmo, tono ni concierto...

suecia, alemania, estonia, albania.... han sido calidad, pero albania se ha pasado de moderna y creo que la gente no ha llegado a entender, además el tema tenía un par de fallitos... suecia lo ha bordado. alemania también, pero le faltó originalidad se pisaron con estonia. una pena.

italia muy bien, malta, o incluso al anfitriona, también, serbia... de lo demás... 

reino unido y francia han hecho el ridículo.

para mí turquia tambien, pero ha quedado por encima de españa. es lo que tiene exportar tanta mano de obra...

andorra este año no ha participado... nos han fallado 12 puntos...


----------



## ApoloCreed (27 May 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> tranquilos, ya nos han convertido a todos en accionistas de bankia por décadas, pero además accionistas del copón que encima no podemos vender...
> A mi me parece sencillamente, el mayor robo de forma directa en la historia económica reconocida, no recuerdo nada igual pq además en otros países, donde ha habido ayudas (desde luego, muchísimo menores), se ha devuelto con creces como ING en Holanda por ejemplo. Aquí el tipo dice que no se devolverá un euro pq sí, pq él es Dios y punto. Es como si vas por la calle, te violan, te jiñan encima, te dicen jodete y encima te dicen que todo es legal..:
> Pues así estamos.




Bueno...en cierto modo,siendo magnanimos y mirando con buenos ojos...no tienen nada que devolver porque no se les ha dado ninguna ayuda (formalmente).Simple y llanamente el estado ha comprado acciones,ha invertido en bankia y se ha hecho bankero 

Te ha consultado a ti o a mi la idoneidad del tal "inversion"? Es previsible que de dichas acciones pueda deshacerse el estado en el mercado con pingües beneficios en un tiempo razonable? De ahi lo de mirarlo con buenos ojos...:fiufiu:


----------



## nombre (27 May 2012)

Qué levante la mano él qué sea de expansión 
Vídeo incluido, me he quedado too loco con la cucharilla helicoidal ::

"La moda del gin tonic y la profusión de destilerías de ginebra hace cada vez más difícil elegir entre un buen producto y una mera estrategia de 
márketing. Afrutadas, especiadas, secas, muy suaves... Descubra la selección de Expansión.com y elija a su gusto."

Una ginebra para cada estilo,Tendencias.-Economa y empresa Expansin.com


----------



## Arminio_borrado (27 May 2012)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Buff dan ganas de echarse a llorar. Hace días que estoy con el ánimo por los suelos pero no conocer la situación me parecería más grave y desde luego que mucho más peligroso al no estar preparado o alerta para lo que viene.
> 
> Compréndame, ya que se lo digo desde la "circunstancia" de una persona de 25 años que está a punto de acabar la carrera y se va a introducir al mercado laboral (la vida adulta... trabajar y consumir se suponía) ya mismito.



Yo pensaría que lo verdaderamente importante en esta vida no siempre reside en tener más o menos dinero, o más o menos status social o nivel de vida. Mientras tengas para subsistir y tengas lo realmente importante, lo que de verdad te llena y te hace sentir feliz, el resto es secundario.Puedes adaptarte a lo que venga y puedes prescindir de cosas que si las tienes, bien, pero si no, tampoco pasa nada porque puedes ser feliz sin ellas también. En los 80, nuestros padres vivían de una forma, sin tantas cosas como hay ahora y tampoco pasaba nada. 

Entiendo que con 25 años tengas una serie de proyectos en mente y que en este erial va a ser difícil que lo puedas llevar en adelante. Si no tienes ataduras y quieres luchar por esos objetivos, quizá tengas que planteártelos ampliando el espacio temporal donde llevarlos a cabo. Yo aprovecharía a mejorar los idiomas que sabes y a aprender alemán. Apúntate a una escuela de idiomas, nunca te vendrá mal, y te puede ser útil si al final te decides a dar el paso buscando tus metas en otros sitios.


----------



## Silenciosa (27 May 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Yo pensaría que lo verdaderamente importante en esta vida no siempre reside en tener más o menos dinero, o más o menos status social o nivel de vida. Mientras tengas para subsistir y tengas lo realmente importante, lo que de verdad te llena y te hace sentir feliz, el resto es secundario.Puedes adaptarte a lo que venga y puedes prescindir de cosas que si las tienes, bien, pero si no, tampoco pasa nada porque puedes ser feliz sin ellas también. En los 80, nuestros padres vivían de una forma, sin tantas cosas como hay ahora y tampoco pasaba nada.
> 
> Entiendo que con 25 años tengas una serie de proyectos en mente y que en este erial va a ser difícil que lo puedas llevar en adelante. Si no tienes ataduras y quieres luchar por esos objetivos, quizá tengas que planteártelos ampliando el espacio temporal donde llevarlos a cabo. Yo aprovecharía a mejorar los idiomas que sabes y a aprender alemán. Apúntate a una escuela de idiomas, nunca te vendrá mal, y te puede ser útil si al final te decides a dar el paso buscando tus metas en otros sitios.



Estoy de acuerdo contigo 100% pero la gente joven va a sufrir el doble porque no están acostumbrados a eso.

Tú, como yo, te criaste en los 80. 

En esa época los padres te decían NO más de 100 veces al día. 

Si suspendias algo, los padres no iban a echarle la bronca al profesor...te la echaban a ti.

Te castigaban cuando te portabas mal.

Si pedías unas zapatillas/cazadora/lo que fuese nuevo tu madre inmediatamente sacaba el antiguo y decía, ¿para qué si este está perfectamente?... y ahí se acababa el tema.

Por aquellas épocas se hablaba de lo difícil que era todo y del enorme paro que había.

Así que cuando te soltaban al mundo ya tenías en la cabeza que nadie te iba regalar nada y que te iba a costar lo suyo ganarte las habichuelas.

Así que cualquier cosa que conseguías la disfrutabas como si te hubiese tocado la bonoloto, y si no os lo creeis haced memoria del primer viaje que hicisteis con dinero ganado por vosotros..¿cómo os sentíais?

Las cosas están horriblemente mal para la gente jovén, pero es que están horriblemente mal para todo el mundo.

Lo siento, pero me preocupa más un señor que se queda en la calle con 55 años que un chaval de 25.

Me llama la atención leer en este foro y escuchar en la calle cosas como: Es que yo no me puedo permitir la misma vida que con mis padres :8:...es lógico pensar que cuando empiezas tienes que tener el mismo nivel de vida que cuando llevas 30 años trabajando?


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (27 May 2012)

Pepe Broz dijo:


> Antes que nada, gracias por sus aportaciones, son de lo mejorcito.
> 
> En este caso no entiendo lo que dice, el grafico llega hasta el 15/5 y estamos a 26.
> El precio hoy es 3'39. Quizá me he perdido algo, estou muy espeso. Gracias. ienso:



si perdón, es cierto. Bueno, luego volvió a los 3,39 y tiró otra vez para abajo aunque no completó del todo la 3ª estructura.
Curioso en rango diario que hay un triple techo (sin activar) en 3,47.


----------



## Sr. Breve (27 May 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Yo pensaría que lo verdaderamente importante en esta vida no siempre reside en tener más o menos dinero, o más o menos status social o nivel de vida. Mientras tengas para subsistir y tengas lo realmente importante, lo que de verdad te llena y te hace sentir feliz, el resto es secundario.Puedes adaptarte a lo que venga y puedes prescindir de cosas que si las tienes, bien, pero si no, tampoco pasa nada porque puedes ser feliz sin ellas también. En los 80, nuestros padres vivían de una forma, sin tantas cosas como hay ahora y tampoco pasaba nada.
> 
> Entiendo que con 25 años tengas una serie de proyectos en mente y que en este erial va a ser difícil que lo puedas llevar en adelante. Si no tienes ataduras y quieres luchar por esos objetivos, quizá tengas que planteártelos ampliando el espacio temporal donde llevarlos a cabo. Yo aprovecharía a mejorar los idiomas que sabes y a aprender alemán. Apúntate a una escuela de idiomas, nunca te vendrá mal, y te puede ser útil si al final te decides a dar el paso buscando tus metas en otros sitios.



yo antes defendía esas tesis, pero todo este pensamiento se resume en una palabra: resignación

no tener más cojones que resignarte por una situación que él no ha provocado, y que no ha sido casual ni arbitraria como pudiera ser una sequía que afecte a una manada de ñus en África, me parece que esa actitud es tragar

puede que sus metas sean modestas, y no estén ligadas a tener posesiones materiales, si no a realizarse haciendo lo que le gusta, o simplemente tener una mínima estabilidad económica que le permita tener un sosiego en lo referente a tener cobijo, higiene y comida... cosas que mucha gente está perdiendo o hay poca perspectiva de mantenerla


----------



## TenienteDan (27 May 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Yo pensaría que lo verdaderamente importante en esta vida no siempre reside en tener más o menos dinero, o más o menos status social o nivel de vida. Mientras tengas para subsistir y tengas lo realmente importante, lo que de verdad te llena y te hace sentir feliz, el resto es secundario.Puedes adaptarte a lo que venga y puedes prescindir de cosas que si las tienes, bien, pero si no, tampoco pasa nada porque puedes ser feliz sin ellas también. En los 80, nuestros padres vivían de una forma, sin tantas cosas como hay ahora y tampoco pasaba nada.
> 
> Entiendo que con 25 años tengas una serie de proyectos en mente y que en este erial va a ser difícil que lo puedas llevar en adelante. Si no tienes ataduras y quieres luchar por esos objetivos, quizá tengas que planteártelos ampliando el espacio temporal donde llevarlos a cabo. Yo aprovecharía a mejorar los idiomas que sabes y a aprender alemán. Apúntate a una escuela de idiomas, nunca te vendrá mal, y te puede ser útil si al final te decides a dar el paso buscando tus metas en otros sitios.



Gracias a todos. 
El inglés por el momento está más o menos dominado, estuve un verano haciendo unas prácticas en Londres y no descarto para nada en un par de años mirar allí algo y por otro lado tengo un hermano viviendo en Alemania desde hace 10 años, desde luego que posibilidades tengo. Tengo una pequeña atadura y es que mi pareja todavía está terminando de estudiar y no me iré sin ella... y esto tiene mucho que ver con lo que comentas de "lo que de verdad te llena y te hace sentir feliz" :o
Pero primero lo quiero intentar aquí.

Siempre he sido optimista y muchas veces lo que me apena no es mi condicion personal, que como digo, creo que tengo bastantes más facilidades que otras personas y que al final saldré adelante, pero me da pena por el país en general, por mi gente (los mayores que han luchado y trabajado toda su vida para ser sodomizados ahora, y los jóvenes que están desesperados y no podrán marcharse) y un sentimiento extraño (no me considero especialmente patriota) que me coge al pensar que el lugar donde he nacido y donde he crecido no cuida a sus ciudadanos y que nunca nadie tuvo un proyecto de futuro para España.

Edit: Estoy de acuerdo con que es más preocupante y doloroso el padre de familia que se queda en el paro con 45-55 años que el nuestro. 


Y de regalo un A.T de TRE que es una acción que me gusta mucho ) siguiendo al maestro AQNHQV







Después de tocar el objetivo bajista del peazo de doble techo, ha arrancado un canal alcista que de momento respeta. Después de haber probado el soporte del canal tres veces en el ultimo més parece que quiere escapar para arriba. 
Los fibbos no les hagan mucho caso que estoy aprendiendo a ponerlos y no creo que estén bien. Yo estoy subido desde 29.45


----------



## pipoapipo (27 May 2012)

al final españa volvera a ser pais de emigrantes y de carestia........ pero aun queda hasta tocar fondo..... esto es el principio del fin de la caida (si lo hacen bien, sin paños calientes)

Un hombre come la mitad del rostro de otro tras una pelea en un puente de Miami | Estados Unidos | elmundo.es

:8::: bertok, piraton..... they are here already...... zombieland


----------



## bertok (27 May 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> al final españa volvera a ser pais de emigrantes y de carestia........ pero aun queda hasta tocar fondo..... esto es el principio del fin de la caida (si lo hacen bien, sin paños calientes)
> 
> Un hombre come la mitad del rostro de otro tras una pelea en un puente de Miami | Estados Unidos | elmundo.es
> 
> :8::: bertok, piraton..... they are here already...... zombieland



Se está poniendo peligroso

[YOUTUBE]UHaKBxzOgRo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (27 May 2012)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Bueno...en cierto modo,siendo magnanimos y mirando con buenos ojos...no tienen nada que devolver porque no se les ha dado ninguna ayuda (formalmente).Simple y llanamente el estado ha comprado acciones,ha invertido en bankia y se ha hecho bankero
> 
> Te ha consultado a ti o a mi la idoneidad del tal "inversion"? Es previsible que de dichas acciones pueda deshacerse el estado en el mercado con pingües beneficios en un tiempo razonable? De ahi lo de mirarlo con buenos ojos...:fiufiu:



visto así, es explicable, no comprensible ni entendible ni mucho menos justificable. Si quiere ser el estado accionista, que invierta en lo mejor que pueda invertir del panorama internacional . Se sienta un precedente complicado y es que la banca puede hacerlo como sea que siempre tendrá colchón público y se le eximen responsabilidades. Y ahora, lo próximo será que un banco que sepa que se va al tacho en 1-2 años o 3 meses por ejemplo, acometerá una auténtica desbandada dineraria en forma de bonus, incremento de asignación, indemnización por jubilación etc de consejeros muy al estilo de lo producido por ejemplo en NovaCaixa o la CAM. Desde esta semana, parte de nuestro esfuerzo económico se destinará (y el gobierno no siempre debe hacer lo que le venga en gana) a pagar los retiros de oro del banquero que lo haya hecho como el culo, literal, y no sólo sus retiros, sino de amiguetes, entorno empresarial etc (o es que esos activos deteriorados en el balance, no fueron concedidos a conocidos promotores que sacaron tajada en su momento, ganaron donde podían ganar y lo que simplemente, no se coloco al precio de robo, pues de vuelta al banco, luego nosotros). Al final, por ejemplo, Jove sigue con sus 2-3 mil millones de patrimonio de la venta de la arruinada fadesa, pero los 100 kilos por poner un ejemplo de deuda bancaria de fadesa con caja madrid del momento de entrada en concurso de acreedores, entre otros muchos, que seguramente se ha traducido en daciones si es el caso en forma de suelo o lo que sea, nos lo hemos comido tú y yo. Y quién dice fadesa, dice colonial, metrovacesa etc.


----------



## Silenciosa (27 May 2012)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Gracias a todos.
> El inglés por el momento está más o menos dominado, estuve un verano haciendo unas prácticas en Londres y no descarto para nada en un par de años mirar allí algo y por otro lado tengo un hermano viviendo en Alemania desde hace 10 años, desde luego que posibilidades tengo. Tengo una pequeña atadura y es que mi pareja todavía está terminando de estudiar y no me iré sin ella... y esto tiene mucho que ver con lo que comentas de "lo que de verdad te llena y te hace sentir feliz" :o
> Pero primero lo quiero intentar aquí.
> 
> ...



Saldrás adelante, pareces muy inteligente y luchador.

No dejes que el desánimo te gane.

A mi me costó sangre dejar mi vida y mi familia, pero al final construirás tu propio círculo.

Animo


----------



## pipoapipo (27 May 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo contigo 100% pero la gente joven va a sufrir el doble porque no están acostumbrados a eso.
> 
> Tú, como yo, te criaste en los 80.
> 
> ...



una cosa si es verdad en lo q se dice acerca de las generaciones anteriores, cuando nuestros padres el trabajar duro tenia mas "valor" q ahora pq entonces igual entrabas de ayudante del ayudante de un puesto y acababas ascendiendo a puestos "buenos" aunq no tuvieras estudios ....... y en aquellas epocas enseguida te hacian fijo

ahora aunq seas inteligente y trabajador es mas dificil acceder a un trabajo y lo de hacerte fijo ya es lo mas de lo mas, proximamente los contratos fijos seran leyendas urbanas :cook:

pero aparte de eso, si, la vida es resignarse y luchar....... aunq si nos pisan mucho los politicos...... guillotina rules

no entiendo pq la gente cuando tenia credito ilimitado no pensaba de donde venia ese dinero, lo q suponia ese dinero, la fragilidad de las variables q nos rodean............ ahora culpan a los bancos (q tienen muchisima culpa por su mala gestion de riesgos y el apoyo economico a las locuras de la castuza) pero no escucho q nadie culpe de esto tb a los politicos (con su megalomania pagada con dinero de los bancos, q no hicieron leyes para enfriar el mercado de la vivienda, q tampoco aumentaron los ratios de core capital, q recuperan la desgravacion por la compra de vivienda,.... ) y a los q se endeudaron (no creo q firmaran con alguien apuntandoles a la cabeza)


----------



## bertok (27 May 2012)

Pelicula Malas noticias online y en descarga directa


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (27 May 2012)

Buenas chic@s! o

Sr. Ponzi a ver si nos hace alguna valoración: El Gobierno ingresará hasta 30.000 millones con un plan de privatizaciones que aprobará antes del verano - elEconomista.es

Saludos...

PD: O cualquier otro buen analista fundamental, of course...


----------



## tonuel (27 May 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> PD: O cualquier otro buen analista fundamental, of course...





Si quiere se la analizo yo... 8:


----------



## tonuel (27 May 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenas chic@s! o
> 
> Sr. Ponzi a ver si nos hace alguna valoración: El Gobierno ingresará hasta 30.000 millones con un plan de privatizaciones que aprobará antes del verano - elEconomista.es









Saludos


----------



## juanfer (27 May 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenas chic@s! o
> 
> Sr. Ponzi a ver si nos hace alguna valoración: El Gobierno ingresará hasta 30.000 millones con un plan de privatizaciones que aprobará antes del verano - elEconomista.es
> 
> ...



Al gobierno le queda además un último cartucho, que es la subida de IVA de 3 o 4 puntos que son unos 70000 u 80000 millones de recaudacion adicional al año. Una vez subido el IVA, es el anuncio de la capitulación.


----------



## bertok (27 May 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Al gobierno le queda además un último cartucho, que es la subida de IVA de 3 o 4 puntos que son unos 70000 u 80000 millones de recaudacion adicional al año. Una vez subido el IVA, es el anuncio de la capitulación.



Cada vez se consume menos.

Efectivamente, sería la señal desesperada pondría en nuestras pantallas el GAME OVER.


----------



## atman (27 May 2012)

Llega un punto en que ya todo se me escapa... Así me hallo con lo de Bankia.


----------



## juanfer (27 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Cada vez se consume menos.
> 
> Efectivamente, sería la señal desesperada pondría en nuestras pantallas el GAME OVER.



En grecia pusieron el IVA normal a todos los productos, o sea se acabo el tener 3 tipos pasaron todos al normal. O sea que los alimentos de primera necesidad no nos extrañemos verlos al 21 o 22 % de IVA.

Con lo que aunque solo sea para lo basico van a exprimirnos una y otra vez.


----------



## juanfer (27 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Cada vez se consume menos.
> 
> Efectivamente, sería la señal desesperada pondría en nuestras pantallas el GAME OVER.



En grecia pusieron el IVA normal a todos los productos, o sea se acabo el tener 3 tipos pasaron todos al normal. O sea que los alimentos de primera necesidad no nos extrañemos verlos al 21 o 22 % de IVA.

Con lo que aunque solo sea para lo basico van a exprimirnos una y otra vez.


----------



## Durmiente (27 May 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> En grecia pusieron el IVA normal a todos los productos, o sea se acabo el tener 3 tipos pasaron todos al normal. O sea que los alimentos de primera necesidad no nos extrañemos verlos al 21 o 22 % de IVA.
> 
> Con lo que aunque solo sea para lo basico van a exprimirnos una y otra vez.



Si. Las barras de pan a 1,50 son el horizonte que nos espera...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 May 2012)

Mas impuestos es lo que hace falta, si, es justamente lo que hace falta, lo necesario para este pais, la unica solucion, no hay otra, subir y subir cuanto mas mejor para salir de donde estamos.


----------



## atman (27 May 2012)

...y la gente que ya empiez a corear "Is-lan-dia, Is-lan-dia,...". Como si fuera la panacea... Cuando lo de Islandia se arregló (o medio se arregló) porque eran cuatro duros. EL FMI puso 2.000 millones. Y creo que luego obtuvieron otros 6.000 millones más de rusos y UE. Y con eso y la quita, resolvieron el pufo del estado y el de los 3 mayores bancos del país. Si aquí hubiera que hacer lo propio, después de la quita necesitaríamos, según mis cuentas de la lechera, un billón (con b de burrada) de euros.

Islandia era una piedrecita en el camino, que se aparta de una patadita. España es una montaña a punto de derrumbarse, cuya cercanía es mejor evitar...

Todo el mundo habla del daño que la capitalización a base de deuda hace a la propia deuda. Pero nadie parece comentar las consecuencias: la solvencia de bankia está totalmente condicionada por la percepción de solvencia de España. 

- Capital actual de Bankia: 100 - pufo reconocido 80 = tenemos 20 de margen.

Añadimos el aporte "teórico" estatal de otros 400 y aprovechamos para reconocer todo el pufo:

- Capital "teórico"500 - pufo "real" 400= albricias! tenemos 100 de margen "teórico"

Ahora España aplica una quita del 30% de su deuda:

- Capital "final" 380 - pufo "real" 400 = UPs!! nos han dejado con el culo al aire.

Bankia GAME OVER. Y ni siquiera es necesario que la quita se materialice para que se acabe la partida, se acabaría mucho antes.


----------



## bertok (27 May 2012)

atman dijo:


> ...y la gente que ya empiez a corear "Is-lan-dia, Is-lan-dia,...". Como si fuera la panacea... Cuando lo de Islandia se arregló (o medio se arregló) porque eran cuatro duros. EL FMI puso 2.000 millones. Y creo que luego obtuvieron otros 6.000 millones más de rusos y UE. Y con eso y la quita, resolvieron el pufo del estado y el de los 3 mayores bancos del país. Si aquí hubiera que hacer lo propio, después de la quita necesitaríamos, según mis cuentas de la lechera, un billón (con b de burrada) de euros.
> 
> Islandia era una piedrecita en el camino, que se aparta de una patadita. España es una montaña a punto de derrumbarse, cuya cercanía es mejor evitar...
> 
> ...



El GAME OVER se llevará por delante a todo el sistema financiero ejpañó y provocará largos años de penurias a la población ejpañola.

Tal vez los 2 grandes bancos se pudieran llegar a salvar (provocando cuantiosas minusvalías a sus accionistas) .... pero tengo serias dudas de ello.

El resto está para tirar.


----------



## atman (27 May 2012)

Y eso, porque la casta tenía cierta mala conciencia por haber abusado de los islandeses... En España... todavía no han empezado a meternos mano...


----------



## Ajetreo (27 May 2012)

Lo de Islandia tiene la parte técnica que en efecto es un guijarro, pero la gente lo grita no por eso sino porque hay ex presidentes en el juzgado, no recuerdo si condenados incluso


----------



## atman (27 May 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Lo de Islandia tiene la parte técnica que en efecto es un guijarro, pero la gente lo grita no por eso sino porque hay ex presidentes en el juzgado, no recuerdo si condenados incluso



Al final, el primer ministro Haarde fue exculpado y se libró de la cárcel... solo le encontraron culpable de no convocar consejos de ministros extraordinarios para tratar el tema financiero. Para mí, un cuento para hacer ver a la gente que si hubiera habido algo más, quiero decir algo serio, le hubieran condenado tambien. Un huevo.


----------



## paulistano (27 May 2012)




----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (27 May 2012)

Ibex, mis niveles para mañana:





Después de irnos de los 6356 a las 6612-6614, hemos corregido +- al 61,8% y levantado la cotización a la zona de 6550-6652 haciendo a su vez posteriormente otro minimpulso bajista corregido al 61,8%. Pues bien, yo veo los siguientes niveles:
Por encima de 6550-6552 largos incrementados a partir de 6615 con objetivo los 6650-6680 y 6710 ptos.
Por debajo de 6550, nos salimos y esperamos a ver si cae por debajo de 6450 donde metemos cortos hasta 6395 y nos salimos entonces probando un largo en los 6356 con sl en 6350.


----------



## pipoapipo (27 May 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Ibex, mis niveles para mañana:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



en europa tenemos ganas de subir pero como a los gusanos les de por caracolear :cook:....... algun dia romperemos este lateral :bla:


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (27 May 2012)

Interesante video de porque el FMI y el Banco Mundial permiten el endeudamiento sin control de países, no sé si lo habréis posteado (me imagino que sí) , pero lo dejo por si interesa
Confesiones de un asesino financiero. - YouTube


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 May 2012)

[Howto] Coger caracoles | Mediavida


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 May 2012)




----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 May 2012)

Se acuerdan de la noticia de mamporrera peponiana de la semana pasada en los usa:
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/05/24/business/economy/new-home-sales-rise.html?_r=1

que nos trajo subidon alli, pues es mejor tomar el dato con perspectiva, ese mas 3% visto la imagen de abajo, pues si, hombre, esta bien que suba y viene bien para la bolsa, pero es que...


----------



## Pepitoria (27 May 2012)

Mañana no abren los usanos... asi que calma total


----------



## paulistano (27 May 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Mañana no abren los usanos... asi que calma total



Sip, completamente de acuerdo....mañana SP en calma total...ya veremos qué pasa en Europa...


----------



## Seren (27 May 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


>



¿En año electoral? No creo....


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 May 2012)

[YOUTUBE]68cciZYNqn0[/YOUTUBE]

Hay 17 mas. Yo soy el 14.


----------



## Janus (27 May 2012)

atman dijo:


> ...y la gente que ya empiez a corear "Is-lan-dia, Is-lan-dia,...". Como si fuera la panacea... Cuando lo de Islandia se arregló (o medio se arregló) porque eran cuatro duros. EL FMI puso 2.000 millones. Y creo que luego obtuvieron otros 6.000 millones más de rusos y UE. Y con eso y la quita, resolvieron el pufo del estado y el de los 3 mayores bancos del país. Si aquí hubiera que hacer lo propio, después de la quita necesitaríamos, según mis cuentas de la lechera, un billón (con b de burrada) de euros.
> 
> Islandia era una piedrecita en el camino, que se aparta de una patadita. España es una montaña a punto de derrumbarse, cuya cercanía es mejor evitar...
> 
> ...



Solo hay una solución, simpa con dos cojones y argumentando lo de la deuda ilegítima por aquello de no parecer chulos.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 May 2012)

Seren dijo:


> ¿En año electoral? No creo....


----------



## Janus (27 May 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


>



Esa es la yo llevo viendo tiempo hace ya ..... lo único que no me cuadra es que por timing no sería alcista (de superar máximos) para las elecciones. Necesitamos probar los 1265 para luego subir más de 100 puntos. Ahí se cierra el negocio y se manda al IBEX por debajo de 5X00.


----------



## Janus (27 May 2012)

Ni el TASE ni las divisas vienen asustadas. Jo, jo, jo, jo, jo, jo, jo la que van a liar a los pardillos.


----------



## Sipanha (27 May 2012)

Saludos Hamijos.

El Eur.... ::


----------



## bertok (27 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Ni el TASE ni las divisas vienen asustadas. Jo, jo, jo, jo, jo, jo, jo la que van a liar a los pardillos.



Creo que el TASE ha estado cerrado hoy. Lo he mirado varias veces y ni se ha movido.


----------



## bertok (27 May 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Saludos Hamijos.
> 
> El Eur.... ::



Manda huevos :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Janus (27 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Creo que el TASE ha estado cerrado hoy. Lo he mirado varias veces y ni se ha movido.



Tienes razón, lo había mirado en el smartphone por la tarde y ahí no se ve un huevo.


----------



## Sipanha (27 May 2012)

Peta Stops total... ahora está tocando la bajista que es resisténcia.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (27 May 2012)

Podéis poner el EUR/USD en número que no puedo ver imágenes ni algunas gráficas.

Gracias


----------



## bertok (27 May 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Peta Stops total... ahora está tocando la bajista que es resisténcia.



La madre que los parió :XX::XX::XX: Esto es más peligroso de lo que me pensaba 8:


----------



## Sipanha (27 May 2012)

Venta: 1.25714 Compra: 1.25737

Edit: Pantallazo del Eur, parece una reyerta.


----------



## FranR (27 May 2012)

Pues eso, para ir contra-corriente semana alcista con objetivo 68xx a muy corto y 7200 a corto.

Una de caracoles en salsa por favó....

Para el maese Dax (c) 367-433, Rappel total


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 May 2012)




----------



## pipoapipo (27 May 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


>



no se, creo q chinito esta tratando de decirnos algo..... :fiufiu:::

vaya tiro en el euro no?


----------



## bertok (27 May 2012)

Estoy deseando ver el inicio del culibex. Los niveles de resistencia alcista están muy cerca.

La sesión de mañana es importante. Dudo que se ande con medias tintas.


----------



## paulistano (27 May 2012)

Chinito, ustec ya sabía eso gracias a sus fuentes confidenciales casacampiles.....siyalodeciayomulderiano:Baile:

edito...raro raro...abro imagen del chinito ya que me salia solo una equis y me ha llevado a noticia de que SAN vende Brasil8:

y ahora veo unos caracoles::


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (27 May 2012)

He leído ultimamente algo y visto algún video sobre los ángulos fibos que se usan bastante en trading con los parabolic sar. Bueno, pues uniendo el mínimo de una senda alcista con su máximo o al contrario en una senda bajista y utilizando parabolicos sar se pueden extraer interesante ptos de entradas y salida en velas de 5 minutos. Se trata de que siempre que se mantenga entre los ángulos (tb les llaman líneas de velocidad creo) después de haber completado la senda que se comprobará cuando salté de la última línea a la siguiente, entraremos en corto o largo siempre que no viole los sar y no llegué a la línea siguiente donde saldremos temporalmente hasta que no complete una vela entera y siga confirmando los sar. No sé, yo voy a seguir haciendo pruebas pero os lo dejo por si os interesa en la sesión del viernes en ibex


----------



## FranR (27 May 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> He leído ultimamente algo y visto algún video sobre los ángulos fibos que se usan bastante en trading con los parabolic sar. Bueno, pues uniendo el mínimo de una senda alcista con su máximo o al contrario en una senda bajista y utilizando parabolicos sar se pueden extraer interesante ptos de entradas y salida en velas de 5 minutos. Se trata de que siempre que se mantenga entre los ángulos (tb les llaman líneas de velocidad creo) después de haber completado la senda que se comprobará cuando salté de la última línea a la siguiente, entraremos en corto o largo siempre que no viole los sar y no llegué a la línea siguiente donde saldremos temporalmente hasta que no complete una vela entera y siga confirmando los sar. No sé, yo voy a seguir haciendo pruebas pero os lo dejo por si os interesa en la sesión del viernes en ibex



En su momento hice pruebas con ellos. A ver que saca usted.


----------



## burbubolsa (27 May 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]68cciZYNqn0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Hay 17 mas. Yo soy el 14.



Tradean en base al denostado DOM y a la MM200. Para mí es equivalente a ir a ciegas.


----------



## burbubolsa (27 May 2012)

Deberían mirar el USDCHF. Se ha empitonado. Lo mismo que USDCZK. Respecto a EURUSD, claro.

Va a ser semana muy pepona.


----------



## Sr. Breve (27 May 2012)

burbubolsa, mire el EUR/CNY

un gap de 3 céntimos al alza

pd: casi 4 céntimos


----------



## bertok (27 May 2012)

Cuidado con el salto del EUR, podría ser una trampa


----------



## burbubolsa (27 May 2012)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> burbubolsa, mire el EUR/CNY
> 
> un gap de 3 céntimos al alza
> 
> pd: casi 4 céntimos



Miro. Afortunadamente cerré bien mis cortos el viernes. 3 fens arriba.

USDCZK da un precio objetivo del EURUSD de 1,276...


----------



## FranR (27 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Tradean en base al denostado DOM y a la MM200. Para mí es equivalente a ir a ciegas.



No he visto el documental pero supongo que en pantalla no van a mostrar "todo". No habrán puesto unos dibujos del Gallo Claudio porque les habrá dado vergüenza.






Mire este, usa las medias de encaje y las sondas de elliot.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (27 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Cuidado con el salto del EUR, podría ser una trampa



jeje qué bueno bertok


----------



## Sr. Breve (27 May 2012)

no sé bertok... yo interpreto que si ocurre lo contrario que dice Hodar, significaría un rebote en el corto plazo (esta semana), y tendencia bajista en el medio-largo plazo (seguir haciendo mínimos)

en fin, a saber... veremos como está la cosa mañana


----------



## burbubolsa (27 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> No he visto el documental pero supongo que en pantalla no van a mostrar "todo". No habrán puesto unos dibujos del Gallo Claudio porque les habrá dado vergüenza.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Todo no se verá, pero no parecen tener mucha "tecnología". Lo mejor es la bronca por salir a almorzar fuera. Prefiero tradear en casa, sinceramente, con mi camiseta de la suerte.


----------



## burbubolsa (27 May 2012)

Yo veo a esto pepón radical. A ver qué hace el EURUSD en el R1, 1.25787, pero va disparado hacia arriba siguiendo al USDCZK.


----------



## Le Truhan (27 May 2012)

Mañana tiene pinta de guano, no?


----------



## FranR (27 May 2012)

Le Truhan dijo:


> Mañana tiene pinta de guano, no?



Por qué? :


----------



## burbubolsa (27 May 2012)

Los mercados son gregarios. Si un mercado se mueve violentamente en una dirección, el resto de mercados no solo no lo ignora, sino que lo sigue, originando una estampida. El que lleva la iniciativa dirige la velocidad del movimiento. La dirección la determinan los mercados más pesados.


----------



## burbubolsa (27 May 2012)

USDCZK sin emitir ticks desde las 23:05. Están contando los 0 de alguna orden.


----------



## bertok (27 May 2012)

La van a liar ...

Se me ha caido la plataforma de IGMarkets ::


----------



## burbubolsa (27 May 2012)

Correlaciones de EURUSD en M30:
0.7276665881322435;CHFJPY;0.6798608629985999;0.00709874689673449;1.0;0;0
0.7075014304654925;EURJPY;0.6899757142678311;0.005797616454126823;1.0;0;0
0.5460955527964821;EURCZK;2.834781537440307;-0.061521020263486575;1.0;0;0
0.5402859583932585;NZDJPY;0.8440545342349174;0.006994046196026345;1.0;0;0
0.533169059485292;USDCZK;2.021789731462731;-0.037943818121527036;1.0;0;0
0.49422044470770143;NYMEX.CL;0.9586791512158481;0.0033597473243574447;1.0;0;0
0.4670268654149921;USDPLN;1.8328048581886094;-0.16641711307650164;1.0;0;0
0.44346622336322244;AUDJPY;0.8414907860743682;0.005489541797690185;1.0;0;0

Se lee: R2;ticker;a;b;cosas mías...


----------



## atlanterra (27 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> La van a liar ...
> 
> Se me ha caido la plataforma de IGMarkets ::



A mi también....

Joder que estaba operando!


----------



## burbubolsa (27 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> La van a liar ...
> 
> Se me ha caido la plataforma de IGMarkets ::



Ahora que lo pienso, lo moneda checa es la corona, koruna en checo, creo. Si lo abrevian como k, un número seguido de esa inicial se puede confundir por x1000. Si es así, han montado un cirio.


----------



## atlanterra (27 May 2012)

Euro Dólar | EUR USD | Cambio Euro Dólar | Cotización Dólar

Esta sigue funcionado


----------



## Sr. Breve (27 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Los mercados son gregarios. Si un mercado se mueve violentamente en una dirección, el resto de mercados no solo no lo ignora, sino que lo sigue, originando una estampida. El que lleva la iniciativa dirige la velocidad del movimiento. La dirección la determinan los mercados más pesados.



jaja me ha gustado ese símil de la manada, buen símil

lo malo es que al menos con los índices no funciona bien en algunos casos... si cosideramos a los índices como "puntitos" que se desplazan en manada en una dirección u otra, sí que es cierto que los más pesados determinan la dirección de la manada, como si ellos actuaran como centro de graveded de esa manada... sin embargo, hay veces que algunos ejemplares, ejemplares poco pesados, que pueden incluso salirse de la manada durante un tiempo, por ejemplo el ibex desde hace unos meses, o el caso especial del nikkey

ignoro si en el forex se puede aplicar ese símil


----------



## Caronte el barquero (27 May 2012)

Ahora no tengo la plataforma per esta también va...

Cotizaciones de Monedas en Tiempo Real Avanzado


----------



## burbubolsa (27 May 2012)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> jaja me ha gustado ese símil de la manada, buen símil
> 
> lo malo es que al menos con los índices no funciona bien en algunos casos... si cosideramos a los índices como "puntitos" que se desplazan en manada en una dirección u otra, sí que es cierto que los más pesados determinan la dirección de la manada, como si ellos actuaran como centro de graveded de esa manada... sin embargo, hay veces que algunos ejemplares, ejemplares poco pesados, que pueden incluso salirse de la manada durante un tiempo, por ejemplo el ibex desde hace unos meses, o el caso especial del nikkey
> 
> ignoro si en el forex se puede aplicar ese símil



Esos casos especiales son debidos a fundamentales. Por ejemplo, el IBEX se sale de la manada debido a una situación económica interna débil, y esa debilidad se traduce en mayor volatilidad. Aún así, todavía tiene fuertes correlaciones, en M1:
0.8063819852139831;GBPAUD;33358.97301149482;-16740.79701742667;1.0;0;0
0.7053936620438448;EURCZK;50665.12980361409;-1742.3759067293886;1.0;0;0
0.6335859099168751;LIFFE.FFI;-8757.470646941;2.8442006407729377;1.0;0;0
0.6058507976519798;EUREX.FSMI;-17046.9216263421;4.021761549903004;1.0;0;0
0.5995360185829377;USDCZK;25119.89109769626;-936.8862763573298;1.0;0;0
0.5678598135080934;USDZAR;22708.028455961175;-1956.9296933430082;1.0;0;0
0.5270197202574899;USDPLN;20922.98350155342;-4244.5258956244525;1.0;0;0
0.45182688891104766;EURUSD;-19357.70514724403;20371.093976022807;1.0;0;0

Mi broker ha prohibido operaciones sobre el NIKKEI, así que ya no tengo datos del OSE.SSI para analizar.


----------



## tonuel (27 May 2012)

Señorehs ejpeculadorehs.... 8:

pásense por la porrita de bankia... a quien acierte se lleva un jamón... :baba:


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...riran-acciones-de-bankia-este-lunes-28-a.html



Saludos 8:


----------



## atlanterra (28 May 2012)

Bankia: Posible compra a 1,28-1,31


----------



## bertok (28 May 2012)

El culibex al alza :XX::XX::XX::XX:::


----------



## tonuel (28 May 2012)

La semana pasada ya se dijo que habían empezado a apoyar en la mayoria de mercados..., así que cualquier noticia será buena para rebotar... 


Saludos :X


----------



## burbubolsa (28 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> El culibex al alza :XX::XX::XX::XX:::


----------



## burbubolsa (28 May 2012)

USDCZK empujando más al alza todavía. Precio objetivo del EURUSD, 1.281


----------



## atman (28 May 2012)

Seren dijo:


> ¿En año electoral? No creo....



Al cumbayá lo quieren fuera sí o sí... creo que haberlo comentado ya por aquí... y lo tienen agarrado por los galones...


----------



## Maravedi (28 May 2012)

Mañana peponazo a los mercados les encantan los rescates con cargo a la plebe,resaltan mas su creencia de semi-dioses


----------



## atman (28 May 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> He leído ultimamente algo y visto algún video sobre los ángulos fibos que se usan bastante en trading con los parabolic sar. Bueno, pues uniendo el mínimo de una senda alcista con su máximo o al contrario en una senda bajista y utilizando parabolicos sar se pueden extraer interesante ptos de entradas y salida en velas de 5 minutos. Se trata de que siempre que se mantenga entre los ángulos (tb les llaman líneas de velocidad creo) después de haber completado la senda que se comprobará cuando salté de la última línea a la siguiente, entraremos en corto o largo siempre que no viole los sar y no llegué a la línea siguiente donde saldremos temporalmente hasta que no complete una vela entera y siga confirmando los sar. No sé, yo voy a seguir haciendo pruebas pero os lo dejo por si os interesa en la sesión del viernes en ibex



No acabo de saber el motivo pero a los yankies les encanta esa historia. Y los torean pero bien...


----------



## The Hellion (28 May 2012)

atman dijo:


> Al cumbayá lo quieren fuera sí o sí... creo que haberlo comentado ya por aquí... y lo tienen agarrado por los galones...



¿Usted cree? Llevo tiempo desconectado de la política estadounidense, pero no acabo de entender por qué le quieren fuera. Aunque no sea uno de los suyos (¿no lo es de verdad?), como usted dice, le tienen agarrado por todas partes. 

Hombre, por una cuestión de afinidad supongo que siempre preferirán a uno de los _good ol'boys,_ pero con este no se puede decir que la criada les haya salido respondona.


----------



## atman (28 May 2012)

Se lo pongo facil, en muchos aspectos, Obama es el ZP yankie. O así lo ven "ellos". Visto desde aquí, más quisiéramos.

Y no les ha salido respondón, porque el status quo es el que es: las cámaras están como están. Si Obama hubiera conseguido más apoyo en ellas... otro gallo cantaría.

Y no, éste no es de la casa, peor tampoco es que viva tan a las afueras como quieren hacer ver...

Les dejo, que mañana madrugo un poquito más...


----------



## paulistano (28 May 2012)

Que sensación mas rara...

viernes cierra esto con sensación de despegue
nos tiramos todo el fin de semana presagiando guanazo
domingo noche vuelve peponazo

en fin...lo mejor a veces pienso es comprar ahora y olvidarse unos años


----------



## Caronte el barquero (28 May 2012)

Amigos 30.000 millones más que ha de pedir el gobierno para otros bancos :8:::

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ra-30-000-millones-mas-otros-tres-bancos.html


----------



## paulistano (28 May 2012)

ibex cada vez más pepon


----------



## Durmiente (28 May 2012)

Perdonad pero es una duda existencial que tengo desde que entro en este hilo (que ya he dicho varias veces que me parece de lo mejorcito y equilibrado entre unos y otros...)

El término "peponazo" y sus derivados "peponear", "pepónico" etc (cuyo significado creo tener más o menos "controlado"... viene de... ¿de donde viene? ¿cual es la "etimología oculta" del "peponeo"?

Ya sé qu es una pregunta profunda y que seguro que aparece en algúnmanual de economía o de análisis técnico (en los apéndices, en la parte que no está a la venta para el cmún de los mortales). Incluso, supongo, que será término oficial y obligatorio para la concesión de los premios Nobel.... 

Pero ¿me podría alguien explicar por qué se usa? Gracias.

PD: En honor de de MV y su gatito, creo que se está acuñando el término MMM (mística media móvil) cuyo uso será obligatorio en todos los congresos de economía próximamente....

Como véis, me encatanta la metafísica....

Por cierto, el antónimo de "peponeo" es "guanazo" no?. Y guano es la mierda (los excrementos) de las aves .... ¿no?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 May 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> Perdonad pero es una duda existencial que tengo desde que entro en este hilo (que ya he dicho varias veces que me parece de lo mejorcito y equilibrado entre unos y otros...)
> 
> El término "peponazo" y sus derivados "peponear", "pepónico" etc (cuyo significado creo tener más o menos "controlado"... viene de... ¿de donde viene? ¿cual es la "etimología oculta" del "peponeo"?
> 
> ...



Está usted a punto de doctorarse! Le falta ser mandrileado por pandoro al pillare corto en un B.R.A.


----------



## Durmiente (28 May 2012)

Después de mirar y remirar detenidamente los análisis de ANHQV me he convenido de que hay que mirar DESPACITO la posibilidad de ENDESA a los niveles apuntados.

Me arruinaré con ENDESA esta semana (bueno, más que arruinarme, me voy a arriesgar a un calambrazo...)

Y lo que surja, claro. Al fin y al cabo, antes del guanazo de capitulacuón (próximamente en sus pantallas) todavía se le puede arañar algún euro. ENDESA puede acabar costeándome muy ricamente una escapada apropiada con mi correspondiente a algún lugar cálido y apacible....


----------



## Durmiente (28 May 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Está usted a punto de doctorarse! *Le falta ser mandrileado por pandoro al pillare corto en un B.R.A*.



La virgen (del rocío) que frase más de******iva y esclarecedora.

Sólo me falta entenderla...


----------



## Durmiente (28 May 2012)

El tal pandoro debe ser un monstruo de tres cabeza que circula sin control por los mercados, creo....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 May 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> La virgen (del rocío) que frase más de******iva y esclarecedora.
> 
> Sólo me falta entenderla...
















B.R.A. brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrutal rrrrrrraaaaaaaally alcisssshhhhhhta

:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 May 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> El tal pandoro debe ser un monstruo de tres cabeza que circula sin control por los mercados, creo....



tiene 2..... una de ella percutora..... :cook:


----------



## politicodemadreputa (28 May 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> La virgen (del rocío) que frase más de******iva y esclarecedora.
> 
> Sólo me falta entenderla...



Cuando pase este nivel, en el proximo se encontrara con frases como "*darle con to lo gordo*"


----------



## muertoviviente (28 May 2012)

a los guanos dias 

MV ya advirtio que habia que cargar largos , aunque algunos se empeñan en pillar el minimo , como si estuviesen tradeando 

este movimiento deberia ser grande y duradero :baba:


----------



## politicodemadreputa (28 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> a los guanos dias
> 
> MV ya advirtio que habia que cargar largos , aunque algunos se empeñan en pillar el minimo , como si estuviesen tradeando
> 
> este movimiento deberia ser grande y duradero :baba:



Hasta donde llegamos maestro ? 7200 ?


----------



## muertoviviente (28 May 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


>



¿ pero habia un HCH ? :fiufiu:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 May 2012)




----------



## muertoviviente (28 May 2012)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Hasta donde llegamos maestro ? 7200 ?



Lo mas probable es que vayamos hasta los 8500 , los gringos an corregio solo el 38,2% de fibonazi y creo que se quedara solo ahi , lo que mostrara la fuerza que tienen , asi que probablemente lo llevaran a los 1600 para las elecciones 

y despues de todo esto llegara el end


----------



## burbubolsa (28 May 2012)

Atención a USDJPY, que se han confundido de botón.


----------



## bertok (28 May 2012)

IGMarkets sigue no operativa.

Al culibex lo tenemos ahora en ..... 6626.


----------



## burbubolsa (28 May 2012)

Aquí alguien miente, y bastante. USDCZK ya ha corregido el movimiento del inicio de sesión.


----------



## FranR (28 May 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> El tal pandoro debe ser un monstruo de tres cabeza que circula sin control por los mercados, creo....



Lo primero, aquí se viene con el libro de Murphy leído, porque si no, no entiendo su pregunta

Hay que tener conceptos claros peponazo vs. guanazo.

Luego hay conceptos que se usan indistintamente con ambas acepciones:

Mandrilada y Visita de Pandoro: Quicir jugar a pepon o guano, y el movimiento sea el contrario, en ese momento sabrá que ha tenido la visita o una mandrilada por las molestias en la parte de atrás.

Una cosa mas: Si tiene claros los conceptos no hace falta decir que se Hinvoca al guano o a Pepón, pero NUNCA se hinvoca a Pandoro.

Hinvocar a Pandoro es como invitar a cenar a Falete y luego pedir responsabilidades, pues mire usted, como que no

Ahora bien, a su primera pregunta, De donde viene Pepón? pues ni idea, eso los antiguos del foro, creo que se remonta a cuando Mulder era corneta, él sabrá indicarle.

Por cierto en la próxima lección: Hacer un Juanlu y nuevas acepciones como ajustar el SL MV stile o una Vela PG.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Aquí alguien miente, y bastante. USDCZK ya ha corregido el movimiento del inicio de sesión.



a lo mejor ustec ve cosas donde no hay na


----------



## FranR (28 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Pues eso, para ir contra-corriente semana alcista con objetivo 68xx a muy corto y 7200 a corto.
> 
> Una de caracoles en salsa por favó....
> 
> Para el maese Dax (c) 367-433, Rappel total





Me traigo los niveles....


----------



## muertoviviente (28 May 2012)

pues por aportar algo creo que hoy los largos tendremos ojete frescor :rolleye:


----------



## FranR (28 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pues por aportar algo creo que hoy los largos tendremos ojete frescor :rolleye:



Y el 6260?


----------



## Janus (28 May 2012)

Tengan cuidado. Hoy los usanos no abren por lo que la volatilidad es peligrosa. Si cuando hay dinero lo mueven a su antojo .... hoy ni que decir ....


----------



## burbubolsa (28 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> a lo mejor ustec ve cosas donde no hay na



A lo mejor no ves nada.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Y el 6260?



objetivo probable pero con su margen de error , nos quedamos 100 puntos mas arriba


----------



## mutiko (28 May 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> El tal pandoro debe ser un monstruo de tres cabeza que circula sin control por los mercados, creo....



Creo que en la enciclopedia de HVEI35 viene su foto:







Su herramienta de trabajo es lo que tiene entre las piernas. Notese la mirada, que lo dice todo, en plan, "tu tradea, tradea, ya te pillare, ya..."


----------



## FranR (28 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> objetivo probable pero con su margen de error , nos quedamos 100 puntos mas arriba



Y el 5800?

Dentro de la horquilla ...


----------



## FranR (28 May 2012)

Mutiko....SA PASAO.....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> IGMarkets sigue no operativa.
> 
> Al culibex lo tenemos ahora en ..... 6626.



A mi si me vá.... será porque yo pierdo pasta y usted gana :ouch:


----------



## pollastre (28 May 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Está usted a punto de doctorarse! Le falta ser mandrileado por pandoro al pillare corto en un B.R.A.



Cuando supere los niveles inferiores de Dante, entonces tendrá que lidiar con disquisiciones tan complicadas como diferenciar entre una simple mandrilada cortífaga, y un Smithson, Peponian & Co. como mandan los cánones y los reyes.

No obstante, esto último es tan complejo, las diferencias tan sutiles, que generalmente no lo solemos pedir en el examen final. Prácticamente nadie aprobaría, y en poco tiempo nos quedaríamos sin nuevos miembros para la logia HVEI.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Y el 5800?
> 
> Dentro de la horquilla ...



la cosa de la borsa se va viendo sobre la marcha y la prueba es que MV cargo largos sin esperar que se vieran esos niveles que ustec menciona


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Mutiko....SA PASAO.....



demasiados kilobites??????????????:fiufiu: :fiufiu:


----------



## pollastre (28 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Mutiko....SA PASAO.....




Eso es un photoshop seguro.

Nadie puede tenerla más grande que los del HVEI35.

Nadie.

Esa imagen es falsa, lo digo y lo denuncio públicamente.


----------



## rino (28 May 2012)

Cuando uno sabe poco,es mejor que calle. Y esto es lo que muchos como yo hacemos en este hilo desde tiempos remotos. Tan remotos que ahora sí que sé algo: De dónde viene lo del peponazo.

Pepón fue un enigmático forero, muy poco pródigo en sus apariciones, pero que con precisión absoluta, como se comprobó a posteriori, predijo el suelo de 6700 del Ibex y las grandes subidas que vendrían, allá por el año 2009.

Aprovecho tambien para recordar a Don Pepito, un gran experto en el nasdaq, que nos animó a medio foro a comprar las celebérrimas Aria en el entorno de los 2$. Yo las vendí en 3,2$. Ahora cotizan por encima de 16$.:S

Saludos.


----------



## FranR (28 May 2012)

Maese, he tenido un "choc", resulta que su avatar se ha puesto de moda mire mire

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...tiago-nino-becerra-6-0-a-190.html#post6432000

Bueno, con ese no fue el problema, imagen pollastre hablando de SNB...peero no se como estaba yo por Veteranos, fíjese usted que ha sido sin darme cuenta.:ouch:

Y de pronto avatar= pollastre hablando de la conveniencia de usar ligueros y tacones de un forero, que había conocido a un camionero rumano.

Mire usted que me he quedado compungido y algo asustado, notando como la zona escrotal y esfinteriana se retraían ante tal descubrimiento de su vida secreta.

Al fin alcancé a mirar el nick y OH menos mal no era usted.

Debería el amado líder no dejar repetir avatar para evitar esos equívocos. ::


----------



## pollastre (28 May 2012)

De todo esto, yo sólo saco una inquietante pregunta: ¿dónde cojones se mete Ud. a leer según que cosas? ::

Y eso me conduce a una no menos inquietante respuesta... a ver quién va a ser al final el que lleva la vida secreta esa y tal ::::


pd: y como corolario: manda huevos que alguien con mi mismo avatar esté debatiendo sobre la conveniencia de llevar ligueros o no en plena autovía, cagoentóloquesemena. 

pd2: mira que a mí eso de ponerme ropa de mujer nunca me ha dicho nada... aunque conozco un par de tipos que sí les gustaba. O conocía, mejor dicho :fiufiu:




FranR dijo:


> Maese, he tenido un "choc", resulta que su avatar se ha puesto de moda mire mire
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...tiago-nino-becerra-6-0-a-190.html#post6432000
> 
> ...


----------



## mutiko (28 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Mutiko....SA PASAO.....



De pasao nada, es mejor que este probe hombre sepa donde se mete. Dicen que le pillo a un tal goatse con varios millares de contratos del ibex cuando un Sr. dijo en la tele que se verian los 17000 en el ibex. Ya veis como quedo el Sr. goatse, ahora los pañales del abuelo los enrolla y los usa como tampax...


----------



## The Hellion (28 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Maese, he tenido un "choc", resulta que su avatar se ha puesto de moda mire mire
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...tiago-nino-becerra-6-0-a-190.html#post6432000
> 
> ...



También hay por ahí afuera un Guybrush antes de la dieta de pronokal...


----------



## FranR (28 May 2012)

Se apoya en el nivel superior, parece que de momento la subida va a ser buena.


----------



## tonuel (28 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Ahora bien, a su primera pregunta, De donde viene Pepón? pues ni idea, eso los antiguos del foro, creo que se remonta a cuando Mulder era corneta, él sabrá indicarle.




Para los neófitos en estos lares... les indicaré que pepon26 era un antiguo forero que metía 1000 contratos en menos de lo que tarda una gacela en pestañear... :8: aquel que le metía un velón al ibex cual picasso trazaba sus lienzos... :rolleye:


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/41196-bolsa-de-vuelta-a-maximos.html


Lamentablemente el forero don pepito (otro gran halcón patrio) descubrió quien era y ya no se le volvió a ver por este foro... sólo sabemos, a indicaciones de DP..., que se subió a su yate... y nunca se volvió a saber de él...







Saludos


----------



## muertoviviente (28 May 2012)

Los analistas de JP Morgan han reducido el precio objetivo de Bankia hasta los 0,31 euros desde 1,70 euros anterior.
::


----------



## FranR (28 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Pues eso, para ir contra-corriente semana alcista con objetivo 68xx a muy corto y 7200 a corto.
> 
> Una de caracoles en salsa por favó....
> 
> Para el maese Dax (c) 367-433, Rappel total




Vamos a por segundo nivel del Dax, la mañana está siendo completita.


----------



## tonuel (28 May 2012)

Me parece que Bankia no ha abierto... 

Aunque parece que está en subasta de volatilidad..., a 1,10€ me indican de momento... 



Saludos )


----------



## burbubolsa (28 May 2012)

Todo girándose abajo de una forma bastante simpática.


----------



## juanfer (28 May 2012)

Bankia ya ha salido a 1,15


----------



## Fraction (28 May 2012)

Bankia abre con una caída del 26,75% a 1,150 euros


----------



## Fraction (28 May 2012)

Madre mia..... ¿paramos ya o que?


----------



## FerOU (28 May 2012)

A este paso el que tenga 100.000 euros se hace máximo accionista de Bankia 8:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 May 2012)

Fraction dijo:


> Madre mia..... ¿paramos ya o que?



No se puede despreciar el ominoso poder de la bajista...


----------



## burbubolsa (28 May 2012)

FerOU dijo:


> A este paso el que tenga 100.000 euros se hace máximo accionista de Bankia 8:



Eso era lo que tenía R. Rata.


----------



## ghkghk (28 May 2012)

Me falta el canto de un duro para comprar 10.000 Bankias....


----------



## Garrafone (28 May 2012)

Tonuel certificando a las 9:30 de la mañana, con Bankia es posible


----------



## Pepitoria (28 May 2012)

Jo jo

el que entrará en bankia esperando el rebote, madre de dios,...


----------



## bertok (28 May 2012)

Vaya mandrilada ...


----------



## Fraction (28 May 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Me falta el canto de un duro para comprar 10.000 Bankias....



La opa usted :fiufiu:


----------



## ghkghk (28 May 2012)

Fraction dijo:


> La opa usted :fiufiu:




No me queda un duro. No soy el que era :


----------



## Fraction (28 May 2012)

Hasta que subamos la colina..... ¿2023-2024?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 May 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> No me queda un duro. No soy el que era :



¿tan caros son los visillos?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 May 2012)

Buenos dias, 

les dejo la alerta de esta mañana que mas me ha gustado, y eso que hoy es un dia bastante entretenido.

08.37 JPMorgan says Bankia share value is 35 cents (-80pc). Nomura says value is 20 cents.


----------



## Burbujilimo (28 May 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Me falta el canto de un duro para comprar 10.000 Bankias....



Piense en el favor que le hará usted a la casta... ::::


----------



## Fraction (28 May 2012)

Qué asco de Lunes..... paseando con la manada....


----------



## Perchas (28 May 2012)

Pues yo a 0,20 compro unos 200 pavos, 1000 acciones, al menos podré enseñarlas a los de IAG e Iberia me llevara gratis, ¡¡que chollo!!


jajajajajaja


----------



## ghkghk (28 May 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿tan caros son los visillos?



Y los anillos, la moto, el triciclo, la luna de miel, la casa, la reforma, los muebles, el coche, la boda... Digamos que yo ya no me preocupo mucho del corralito. El día que me mareen, mis últimos 25.000 euros a Merck, Coca Cola o Procter y de mí que se olviden.

Lo que sí me fastidiaría es perder el trabajo, porque con todo pagado mi nivel de ahorro va a empezar a ser muy alto... Pero a día de hoy ningún sector está a salvo, y la distribución farmacéutica no está muy boyante precisamente. Se vende menos, con menor margen y se cobra muy poco, mal y tarde...


----------



## ghkghk (28 May 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Piense en el favor que le hará usted a la casta... ::::



No imagina usted lo ajustado que estaría el SL...


----------



## Lechu (28 May 2012)

Paso para compartir el jamón de la porra de BANKIA que ya me a llegado .


----------



## energia01 (28 May 2012)

Impagable lo que dice el BCE:


El BCE considera que a la deuda de España a diez años no le corresponde un interés del 6% o superior *dado el potencial de la economía española*

Que potencial? ::


----------



## locoAC (28 May 2012)

energia01 dijo:


> Impagable lo que dice el BCE:
> 
> 
> El BCE considera que a la deuda de España a diez años no le corresponde un interés del 6% o superior *dado el potencial de la economía española*
> ...



No hay duda: potencial de energía.

Cuanto más recorrido de caída tiene un cuerpo, más energía potencial tiene. Razón tienen.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (28 May 2012)

energia01 dijo:


> Impagable lo que dice el BCE:
> 
> 
> El BCE considera que a la deuda de España a diez años no le corresponde un interés del 6% o superior *dado el potencial de la economía española*
> ...



El potencial de toda la sangre que todavía nos pueden chupar: privatización de la sanidad, educación, suministros básicos, fuerzas de seguridad, etc, etc, etc.. 

Hay mucha sangre aún, digo Potencial :o


----------



## ghkghk (28 May 2012)

energia01 dijo:


> Impagable lo que dice el BCE:
> 
> 
> El BCE considera que a la deuda de España a diez años no le corresponde un interés del 6% o superior *dado el potencial de la economía española*
> ...




Quieren decir que le corresponde un 11%... ¡Mira qué potencia!


----------



## burbubolsa (28 May 2012)

EURUSD de camino a probar con ganas el R1, igual que el DAX.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (28 May 2012)

A las guanas...to son piedras, la verdad.



> Rendimiento bono español a 10 años: 6,46% (última actualización 03Rendimiento bono alemán a 10 años: 1,37% (última actualización td>10)
> Spread de nuestra deuda: 509 pb



Las bolsas no llegan a desplomarse...¿Estará todo descotado?¿Esperán mangerazo?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 May 2012)

Buenos días... 

Estamos rebotando en la alcista de corto plazo al tick, buen r/r.

Saludos...

Edit: Ya no... :X


----------



## burbubolsa (28 May 2012)

EURUSD perforando con ganas el R1 y MM200M1. Siguiente nivel 1.2537


----------



## Mulder (28 May 2012)

A los buenos días!

Llevo unos días leyéndoles desde la sombra porque ando bastante ocupado últimamente y encima este fin de semana he tenido visitas familiares, en fin, que sepan que no me he ido pero estoy considerando tomarme unas vacaciones del foro durante un tiempo.

El que va a tener trabajo hoy va a ser Tonuel certificando a Bankia, vaya ostiazo, madre mia 

Los volúmenes sin embargo están alcistas en este momento, aunque tengo la poderosa sensación de que hoy acabaremos bajando en algún momento, de todas formas al Ibex le han metido unos 1396 contratos de compra de golpe a las 9:20, pero desde entonces han reducido en unos 400 contratos el saldo positivo que han dejado con semejante empujón.


----------



## bertok (28 May 2012)

Hoy han comido gacelas a porrillo ...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Hoy han comido gacelas a porrillo ...



Pues sí, y cada vez estoy más convencido de la visita a los 6130....
Llevamos ya varios días por los 6500 y el nivel de miedo en la gacelada ya ha caido y se está empezandoa comprar. Hace falta unbuen susto más....:cook:


----------



## ghkghk (28 May 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Llevo unos días leyéndoles desde la sombra porque ando bastante ocupado últimamente y encima este fin de semana he tenido visitas familiares, en fin, que sepan que no me he ido pero estoy considerando tomarme unas vacaciones del foro durante un tiempo.
> 
> ...



No entiendo lo de las vacaciones del foro. Si un día a uno le apetece entrar entra, y si no, no. Pero no lo de "disciplinarse para no entrar"...


----------



## Ajetreo (28 May 2012)

Buenos días

Al menos Lechu ha compartido el jamón de Bankia porque en fin.... vaya desayuno

Felicidades a los que estén en TRE, y cual Furilo desearles que tengan cuidado allá fuera


----------



## atman (28 May 2012)

Buenos días... me han jeringado un largo al DAX. Dejé puesto en 6380 con SP en 6450 (porqueyolovalgo) y no hemos llegado... apunto de saltar con las manos vacias...

Edito: el BUND no afloja nada... cuidadín...


----------



## Mulder (28 May 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> No entiendo lo de las vacaciones del foro. Si un día a uno le apetece entrar entra, y si no, no. Pero no lo de "disciplinarse para no entrar"...



Precisamente es por lo contrario, me cuesta 'disciplina' entrar 

El hilo ha crecido mucho en foreros, se crean páginas y páginas de comentarios en tan solo un fin de semana con el mercado cerrado, por no hablar de cuando no hay mercado entre semana por las noches o las mañanas.

Al final tendré que obviar las páginas que me he perdido, muchas ya las leo verticalmente y encima también hay actividad en la CDC. Lo dicho al final entraré sin estar al día.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 May 2012)

atman dijo:


> Buenos días... me han jeringado un largo al DAX. Dejé puesto en 6380 con SP en 6450 (porqueyolovalgo) y no hemos llegado... apunto de saltar con las manos vacias...
> 
> Edito: el BUND no afloja nada... cuidadín...



Eso le pasa por ir en contra de su naturaleza osezna.....::


----------



## The Hellion (28 May 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> No entiendo lo de las vacaciones del foro. Si un día a uno le apetece entrar entra, y si no, no. Pero no lo de "disciplinarse para no entrar"...



Ya, pero dependiendo del trabajo y del nivel de aburrimiento, se puede acabar dedicando más tiempo del razonable a esto. No al HVEI35, sino a los hilos exteriores. 

Es la fascinación del mal. Algún día tendré que contarles lo que me gustaba engorilarme con el programa de Encarna Sanchez.:o:o He de confesar que con los threads de keynesian me pasa algo parecido...


----------



## ghkghk (28 May 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Precisamente es por lo contrario, me cuesta 'disciplina' entrar
> 
> El hilo ha crecido mucho en foreros, se crean páginas y páginas de comentarios en tan solo un fin de semana con el mercado cerrado, por no hablar de cuando no hay mercado entre semana por las noches o las mañanas.
> 
> Al final tendré que obviar las páginas que me he perdido, muchas ya las leo verticalmente y encima también hay actividad en la CDC. Lo dicho al final entraré sin estar al día.




Pues entre sin estar al día hombre, que yo alguna vez lo he hecho y no pasa nada! Si es algo grave, ya se enterará. Si no, sólo será dinero...


----------



## ghkghk (28 May 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Ya, pero dependiendo del trabajo y del nivel de aburrimiento, se puede acabar dedicando más tiempo del razonable a esto. No al HVEI35, sino a los hilos exteriores.
> 
> Es la fascinación del mal. Algún día tendré que contarles lo que me gustaba engorilarme con el programa de Encarna Sanchez.:o:o He de confesar que con los threads de keynesian me pasa algo parecido...




Los foros hay que utilizarlos como toca: llenar huecos con el foro, no buscar huecos al margen del foro. Pero sí, a todos nos ha pasado alguna vez...

Lo de Encarna será imagino como cuando uno se pone a ver Punto Pelota no siendo ni del Madrid ni del Barça, que sientes esa mezcla de desprecio y chabacanería que no puedes dejar de mirar. Gracias a Dios no es más que una vez al trimestre.


----------



## atman (28 May 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Eso le pasa por ir en contra de su naturaleza osezna.....::



Toda la razón...


----------



## Mulder (28 May 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Pues entre sin estar al día hombre, que yo alguna vez lo he hecho y no pasa nada! Si es algo grave, ya se enterará. Si no, sólo será dinero...



Si, pero me fastidia estar por aquí sin enterarme de todo lo que ha pasado, no en la bolsa, que para eso ya tengo mis gráficos y mis datos, sino en el hilo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 May 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Si, pero me fastidia estar por aquí sin enterarme de todo lo que ha pasado, no en la bolsa, que para eso ya tengo mis gráficos y mis datos, sino en el hilo.



No preocupe, ya le mando las _premieres _de mis vídeos por privado. El resto de los post carecen de interés. ::


----------



## energia01 (28 May 2012)

Algo de musica para amenizar el batacazo:

[YOUTUBE]ax71wAnkBkY[/YOUTUBE]


Paint It, Black - The Devil's Advocate (film) - YouTube


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 May 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Si, pero me fastidia estar por aquí sin enterarme de todo lo que ha pasado, no en la bolsa, que para eso ya tengo mis gráficos y mis datos, sino en el hilo.



Mulder, tu haznos el resumen de manos fuertes al final de la jornada y nosotros te hacemos un resumen del hilo... 8:

Saludos...

Edito: La otra solución es repartir 5-6 ignores, ya verá que rápido se lee el hilo... :|


----------



## ponzi (28 May 2012)

Este fin de semana han publicado en un periodico de tirada nacional la siguiente noticia: "Han atracado una sucursal de bankia y solo se han podido llevar 1000 eu y en monedas" roto roto. Sobre la venta de empresas publicas tengo mis mas que fundadas dudas de que sean capaces de recaudar los ansiados 30000 mill que se han mencionado. A priori las unicas emp publicas rentables sin niguna remodelacion de las que han sido mencionadas son : loterias y el canal de isabel II. Con el resto de empresas si son remodeladas eliminando a cualquier politico de ellas podran ser muy rentables a años vista, principalmente porque son activos estrategicos. Las emp publicas son muy opacas, viendo el dinero en caja de empresas españolas me cuesta creer que puedan conseguir incluso 20000 mill y mas si tenemos en cuenta que muchas son empresas con problemas estructurales por malas decisiones empresariales. Por ej en renfe....Van a provatizar todo o solo lo que es rentable, o mejor dicho alguien va a querer la parte de renfe o aena que no es rentable? Tengo mis serias dudas


----------



## atman (28 May 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Si, pero me fastidia estar por aquí sin enterarme de todo lo que ha pasado, no en la bolsa, que para eso ya tengo mis gráficos y mis datos, sino en el hilo.



Portera...!!

:XX: :XX:

Le entiendo perfectamente. Supongo que a muchos nos pasa lo mismo... yo muchos días, leo una o dos páginas antes y vale. Otros voy echando un vistazo por encima y listo... es raro el día que puedo estar al tanto de todo... y luego, como a usted, o a The Hellion, tambien me gusta liarme con otras historias del foro y claro...


----------



## Fraction (28 May 2012)

Iniciado por Mulder 
Si, pero me fastidia estar por aquí sin enterarme de todo lo que ha pasado, no en la bolsa, que para eso ya tengo mis gráficos y mis datos, sino en el hilo.


Es que cuando empiezan a hablar de bolsa hay que ir bajando rápido el hilo...... uuuufff


----------



## R3v3nANT (28 May 2012)

No se preocupe, esto es como un culebrón sudamericano, dejas de ver diez episodios y la historia sigue en el mismo punto 

Saludos desde la playa de Peñíscola ;-) 

Enviado desde mi HTC Desire usando Tapatalk


----------



## ghkghk (28 May 2012)

Un caso insólito de canibalismo parece haberse dado esta tarde en Miami, cuando un policía de la ciudad mató a un hombre que se encontraba desnudo en un puente, después de verlo masticando parte del rostro de otro hombre, que también estaba desnudo y postrado vivo en el suelo.

El incidente ocurrió esta tarde en el puente McArthur que conecta Miami con Miami Beach. Según un portavoz policial, no identificado por los canales de televisión ni la prensa local, una mujer vio a los dos hombres desnudos luchando y llamó a la policía.

Cuando un agente acudió al lugar de los hechos, se topó con un hombre desnudo encaramado arriba de otro postrado en el suelo y “masticando la cabeza del otro hombre”, dijo el diario 'The Miami Herald'. El incidente ocurrió en una de las rampas del puente, colindante con las instalaciones del rotativo. El policía ordenó al hombre que se detuviera, pero al no reaccionar éste, le disparó hiriéndolo. Aún así, el hombre siguió comiendo el rostro del otro, lo que obligó al policía seguir disparando. Un testigo dijo al Miami Herald que escuchó una docena de disparos.

El segundo hombre, con el rostro parcialmente descuartizado, se encuentra en estado crítico en un hospital de la ciudad.

Ni los hombres o el policía envueltos en el incidente han sido identificados por las autoridades, quienes han cerrado parcialmente el puente, provocando un gran atasco en el tráfico.

Un hombre come la mitad del rostro de otro tras una pelea en un puente de Miami | Estados Unidos | elmundo.es


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 May 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Un caso insólito de canibalismo parece haberse dado esta tarde en Miami, cuando un policía de la ciudad mató a un hombre que se encontraba desnudo en un puente, después de verlo masticando parte del rostro de otro hombre, que también estaba desnudo y postrado vivo en el suelo.
> 
> El incidente ocurrió esta tarde en el puente McArthur que conecta Miami con Miami Beach. Según un portavoz policial, no identificado por los canales de televisión ni la prensa local, una mujer vio a los dos hombres desnudos luchando y llamó a la policía.
> 
> ...



Ya se posteó en el hilo. El apocalipsis zombie va shegaaaaaarrr.

Memorandum. Comprar traje neopreno 2mm, ballesta, katana samurai, latunes....


----------



## Burbujilimo (28 May 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Un caso insólito de canibalismo parece haberse dado esta tarde en Miami, cuando un policía de la ciudad mató a un hombre que se encontraba desnudo en un puente, después de verlo masticando parte del rostro de otro hombre, que también estaba desnudo y postrado vivo en el suelo.
> 
> El incidente ocurrió esta tarde en el puente McArthur que conecta Miami con Miami Beach. Según un portavoz policial, no identificado por los canales de televisión ni la prensa local, una mujer vio a los dos hombres desnudos luchando y llamó a la policía.
> 
> ...



El comienzo del apocalipsis zombie...


----------



## burbubolsa (28 May 2012)

Masticar (to chew) quiere decir besar en argot americano. Puede estar mal traducido.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 May 2012)

<div style='text-align:center'>
<object width='560' height='345' id='FiveminPlayer' classid='clsid:d27cdb6e-ae6d-11cf-96b8-444553540000'>
<param name='allowfullscreen' value='true'/>
<param name='allow******Access' value='always'/>
<param name='movie' value='http://embed.5min.com/517379890/'/>
<param name='wmode' value='opaque' />
<embed name='FiveminPlayer' src='http://embed.5min.com/517379890/' type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width='560' height='345' allowfullscreen='true' allow******Access='always' wmode='opaque'>
</embed>
</object>
<br/>
</div>


Me gusta la señorita Avilés..... :X


----------



## Burbujilimo (28 May 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ya se posteó en el hilo. El apocalipsis zombie va shegaaaaaarrr.
> 
> Memorandum. Comprar traje neopreno 2mm, ballesta, katana samurai, latunes....



Ya está el pirata con sus adelantamientos...

Por cierto, enhorabuena por el video de bourne, genial, no pude verlo hasta ayer, aunque me gané la bronca por despertar a la peque con las risotadas (y consiguiente bronca de la parienta).


----------



## Fraction (28 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Masticar (to chew) quiere decir besar en argot americano. Puede estar mal traducido.




Aún así yo no me acerco a ese chalao.... ::


----------



## ghkghk (28 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Masticar (to chew) quiere decir besar en argot americano. Puede estar mal traducido.




No digo que no, pero entonces la policía se paso tres pueblos... ¿y el otro señor qué hace en estado crítico?


----------



## ghkghk (28 May 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ya se posteó en el hilo. El apocalipsis zombie va shegaaaaaarrr.
> 
> Memorandum. Comprar traje neopreno 2mm, ballesta, katana samurai, latunes....




Eso me pasa por venir a lo Mulder...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 May 2012)

Fraction dijo:


> Aún así yo no me acerco a ese chalao.... ::



¿y lo fríen a tiros por chuparle la cara?

Ese era un zombie, y harías bien en prepararte para el apocalipsis zombie, que como todos sabemos, será en octubre. :|


----------



## burbubolsa (28 May 2012)

Fraction dijo:


> Aún así yo no me acerco a ese chalao.... ::



Prefiero un zombi a un maricón necrófilo.


----------



## Durmiente (28 May 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Eso es un photoshop seguro.
> 
> Nadie puede tenerla más grande que los del HVEI35.
> 
> ...



¿Y quién ha dicho que la longitud tenga nada de especial en este caso que se expone?


----------



## atman (28 May 2012)

Le dije: "Ven aqui, que voy a comerte a besos..." y la tía me dió con un remo en la cabeza...


----------



## LÁNGARO (28 May 2012)

Técnicas Reunidas se adjudica un contrato en Australia por más de 476 millones de euros

y aun vienen otros 2 mas...


----------



## ghkghk (28 May 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Me falta el canto de un duro para comprar 10.000 Bankias....




Perro ladrador. Vaya 17% me estaría cascando...


----------



## Mulder (28 May 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿y lo fríen a tiros por chuparle la cara?
> 
> Ese era un zombie, y harías bien en prepararte para el apocalipsis zombie, que como todos sabemos, será en octubre. :|



Yo creía que ya estábamos repletos de zombies en el Ibex 

Por aquellos pagos parece que primero te disparan y luego te preguntan, a mi también me ha llamado la atención.


----------



## ghkghk (28 May 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Técnicas Reunidas se adjudica un contrato en Australia por más de 476 millones de euros
> 
> y aun vienen otros 2 mas...


----------



## mutiko (28 May 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> No digo que no, pero entonces la policía se paso tres pueblos... ¿y el otro señor qué hace en estado crítico?



Hay amores que matan... ::

Lo que yo digo es, vale que el canibal esta chalao y lo mismo le puede dar por hacer sus fechorias en pelotas que vestido de floclorica, pero el otro ¿Que hacia tambien desnudo? Es un caso de lo mas bizarro.


----------



## The Hellion (28 May 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> No digo que no, pero entonces la policía se paso tres pueblos... *¿y el otro señor qué hace en estado crítico?*



Tal vez el zombie no conocía la existencia de estos


----------



## Mulder (28 May 2012)

mutiko dijo:


> Hay amores que matan... ::



Yo diría más bien que abren el apetito


----------



## mutiko (28 May 2012)

Sr. Mulder, mientras nos de el parte de batalla al final del dia, le perdonamos que no nos visite el resto del dia para reirse a costa de nuestras payasadas.


----------



## Fraction (28 May 2012)

Me cago en la leche Merche !!!!







BCE no se opone a los planes de recapitalización de Bankia :ouch::ouch:

- CAPITAL BOLSA -


----------



## juanfer (28 May 2012)

Al final acabara en verde hasta bankia.


----------



## Silenciosa (28 May 2012)

Qué coño ha pasao...¿¿??


----------



## Fraction (28 May 2012)

Creo que tiene que ver con lo de Banquiá.... pero no se.... ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 May 2012)

vaya día más coñazo.....

cuidadín de perder los I6521 que bos vamos a los I638x


----------



## Janus (28 May 2012)

Curioso, quién estará comprando Bankia sabiendo que viene una ampliación de capital de 4 veces su capitalización de ahora?.

Ojo.

Bankinter, Popular y otros pequeños se están dando la leche por lo que parece claro que a todos les van a dar por el culete. Los grandes están siendo sostenidos quizá de forma interesada pero ya saben que el dinero de sostén también se finiquita.


----------



## juanfer (28 May 2012)

Bankia ha subido de -28% a -8%


----------



## socrates99 (28 May 2012)

Espero que el Estado no este comprando Bankia...con el dinero de la Seguridad Social...)


----------



## socrates99 (28 May 2012)

Por cierto¿que dinero?


----------



## Janus (28 May 2012)

Esta mañana escuché en la radio que el tema de Bankia es bastante chapuzero.

La idea es que se hace una ampliación de capital en el que el Estado emite deuda que pilla Bankia y la descuenta como colateral ante el BCE porque éste no puede dar pasta directamente a los países. Decía un contertulio que eso se llama fraude de ley porque como tal se entiende a aquella actitud que se basa en acciones para conseguir algo que no se puede hacer por Ley.

Al final yo creo que nadie tiene aún claro qué coño van a hacer.


----------



## gamba (28 May 2012)

Cuidado a las 1300:

Rajoy comparece de urgencia ante la grave situación económica

La tensión que se vive en los mercados, con España en el punto de mira, ha llevado al presidente a convocar una rueda de prensa urgente.

PABLO MONTESINOS 2012-05-28

El presidente del Gobierno, que este lunes preside el Comité Ejecutivo del PP, ha decidido hablar ante los medios ante la gravedad de la situación económica.
Mariano Rajoy comparecerá a las 13 horas en Génova en la que es la primera rueda de prensa en solitario del presidente del Gobierno en Madrid desde que tomó posesión del cargo.


----------



## Janus (28 May 2012)

Quizá algunos estén descontando que parece que se va a pedir dinero al fondo de rescate y que eso pudiera bajar la prima de riesgo. Con ello, aquellos bancos grandes que no necesiten esa ayuda ... ganaran bastante valor con motivo del impacto de una menor prima de riesgo.

Ya vendrán los Roland Berger y cia para poner un nivel de provisiones tal que hasta el SAN y BBVA tengan que salir retratados ....


----------



## Janus (28 May 2012)

No recomiendo a nadie que esté muy activo salvo en scalping. Esto está muy dangerous.


----------



## ponzi (28 May 2012)

Bueno señores....BFA ha perdido 7000 mill en 2011


----------



## burbublase (28 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Curioso, quién estará comprando Bankia sabiendo que viene una ampliación de capital de 4 veces su capitalización de ahora?.
> 
> Ojo.
> 
> Bankinter, Popular y otros pequeños se están dando la leche por lo que parece claro que a todos les van a dar por el culete. Los grandes están siendo sostenidos quizá de forma interesada pero ya saben que el dinero de sostén también se finiquita.



Para que una entidad sea rescatada, tiene que dejarse rescatar. Este caso ya se dio en HRS (DAX), un HF compro gran cantidad de acc., lo suficiente para decir NO al plan de rescate, y asi forzar al estado a comprar accs. de la sociedad hasta conseguir un SI en la JG, lo cual pago bastante caro, lo suficiente como para cubrir los gastos de la operacion de los HF. (Creo que tambien jugaron largos mientras tanto, por lo que la operacion salio redonda).

Lo que Vd dice, OJO!!! y ni con un palo.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 May 2012)

rajao probablemente anunciara que ejpain pide rescate


----------



## ghkghk (28 May 2012)

Al menos, siendo a las 13h de un laborable, sabemos que no se anuncia el corralito.


----------



## Pepitoria (28 May 2012)

Está contando una bacalada...


----------



## Fraction (28 May 2012)

Pues lo de siempre :bla::bla::bla::bla:

Vamos a hacer.... vamos a hacer ehhh


----------



## burbubolsa (28 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> rajao probablemente anunciara que ejpain pide rescate



Pues que lo anuncie rápido.


----------



## burbubolsa (28 May 2012)

El DAX haciendo máximos desde las 12:43. Debe gustarles la trotona.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 May 2012)

a puntito de tirar de la cadena.....


----------



## Fraction (28 May 2012)

El presidente del Gobierno español, Mariano Rajoy, dice en rueda de prensa que España necesita recudir su déficit.

Añade que el país podría correr el riesgo de no ser capaz de autofinanciarse, si no reduce el déficit. Se continuarán las reformas para hacer que la economía sea más competitiva. 

Europa debe hacer más reformas estructurales, ente ellas la movilidad laboral.

Es difícil financiarse con una prima de riesgo muy alta.

El problema de la sostenibilidad de la deuda debe resolverse. Debe ser un paso decisivo y claro para disipar las dudas sobre el euro.

Europa debe ir hacia una mayor integración monetaria y fiscal.


----------



## Sr. Breve (28 May 2012)

buffff

el EUR/CNY está loco, velones de 5 céntimos arriba y abajo

no es sólo en España donde hay volatilidad e incertidumbre


----------



## burbubolsa (28 May 2012)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> buffff
> 
> el EUR/CNY está loco, velones de 5 céntimos arriba y abajo
> 
> no es sólo en España donde hay volatilidad e incertidumbre



El forex está ahora mismo "armónico". Comenzó anoche siendo muy alcista, pero debió ser, o un error, o una compra masiva de títulos en yenes (el 90% de deuda japonesa está en manos chinas).

Los mercados están soporíferos, con ligera tendencia bajista, Oscilando alrededor de las R1 y MM200 de forma remolona.


----------



## Pepitoria (28 May 2012)

Mientras tanto en mundo castuzo...

El Congreso debatirá mañana la creación de eurobonos a petición del PSOE - elEconomista.es


----------



## ponzi (28 May 2012)

Lo bueno que tiene youtube es que todo queda grabado....Alla va la salida de bankia a bolsa asi como el discurso de rato amenizado con una musica de fondo que parece la ruta del bakalao...(quizas por la k)


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kt8IhhU3GEA&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Mulder (28 May 2012)

Fraction dijo:


> El presidente del Gobierno español, Mariano Rajoy, dice en rueda de prensa que España necesita recudir su déficit.



Esto significa directamente menos castuza, si ellos mismos no lo entienden así es que hay que sacar horcas y guillotinas ya!




> Añade que el país podría correr el riesgo de no ser capaz de autofinanciarse, si no reduce el déficit. Se continuarán las reformas para hacer que la economía sea más competitiva.



Las siguientes víctimas van a ser los funcionarios.




> Europa debe hacer más reformas estructurales, ente ellas la movilidad laboral.



Esto implica sacar al mercado muchísimo parque de alquiler y a precios reducidísimo, algo que va contra sus propias ideas.




> Es difícil financiarse con una prima de riesgo muy alta.



Menos mal que nuestro presi es un hombre inteligente y gracias a el nos enteramos de estas cosas, que si no...




> El problema de la sostenibilidad de la deuda debe resolverse. Debe ser un paso decisivo y claro para disipar las dudas sobre el euro.



Querrá decir de la *in*sostenibilidad de nuestra deuda, aquí está pidiendo el rescate directamente.




> Europa debe ir hacia una mayor integración monetaria y fiscal.



Sueldos griegos e impuestos suecos.

La primera reforma que yo haría sería darle un buen patadón en el trasero a este miserable.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 May 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Mientras tanto en mundo castuzo...
> 
> El Congreso debatirá mañana la creación de eurobonos a petición del PSOE - elEconomista.es



Yo esta tarde voy a debatir con mi señora si nuestro vecino nos pide un préstamo en nuestro nombre que el banco a nosotros nos cobra mucho....::


----------



## Pepitoria (28 May 2012)

Y aquí se ve como la gente está asustada ante la realidad económica...


----------



## Pepitoria (28 May 2012)

Despues de ver al papafrita de rajoy:

Por dios, que nos intervengan los alemanes ya

Que seamos un lander ... y nos hagan descuentos en cervezas


----------



## burbubolsa (28 May 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Que seamos un lander ... y nos hagan descuentos en cervezas



Lidl está con promociones de cervezas. Franziskanner, Hoeggarden, etc... a €.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 May 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Lo bueno que tiene youtube es que todo queda grabado....Alla va la salida de bankia a bolsa asi como el discurso de rato amenizado con una musica de fondo que parece la ruta del bakalao...(quizas por la k)
> 
> 
> 
> Que jraaaande....namás salir -2.5%


----------



## Mulder (28 May 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Y aquí se ve como la gente está asustada ante la realidad económica...



En esa foto falta un bocadillo que salga de todos los presentes diciendo: 'virgencita, que me quede como estoy!'


----------



## The Hellion (28 May 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yo esta tarde voy a debatir con mi señora si nuestro vecino nos pide un préstamo en nuestro nombre que el banco a nosotros nos cobra mucho....::



Meanwhile, in France

Los franceses volverán a jubilarse a los 60 años por decisión de Hollande

Acojonante. Si te lo inventas no se lo cree nadie.


----------



## Pepitoria (28 May 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Meanwhile, in France
> 
> Los franceses volverán a jubilarse a los 60 años por decisión de Hollande
> 
> Acojonante. Si te lo inventas no se lo cree nadie.



Aquí lo que hubiera hecho el zp es que te puedes poner tetas gratis y alianza de civilización para todos...

Ni comparable...


----------



## Janus (28 May 2012)

Rajoy: "Bankia no tiene absolutamente nada que ver con la prima de riesgo" - elEconomista.es

Pues entonces ha pretendido dar solución a un problema que no tiene que ver con el riesgo país por lo que el problema del riesgo país persiste. Enhorabuena, campeón.


----------



## burbubolsa (28 May 2012)

STXE yendo a su bola respecto al EURUSD.


----------



## Janus (28 May 2012)

Huele a 6360 próximamente en el IBEX.


----------



## Janus (28 May 2012)

SAN y BBVA tanteando soportes importantes. Si no rebotan rápido, se van a llegar por delante el índice completo.


----------



## Janus (28 May 2012)

FCC mientras que siga por debajo de 12, seguirá produciendo orgasmos a los que les deseamos un buen viaje hasta 8 euros.


----------



## Suprimo (28 May 2012)

Saludos caballeros, ha sido salir Rajoya y bajar las bolsas:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Huele a 6360 próximamente en el IBEX.



Huele que apesta.....

Al perforar los I6470 ha activado un segundo bajista que debería llevar al precio a los I638x


----------



## Janus (28 May 2012)

Popular, mola ver cómo le metieron dinero a espuertas el viernes antes del cierre. Lo subieron bastante y yo ya ven como lo están zumbando.


----------



## capitan-cavernicola (28 May 2012)

El popular cayendo un 8%... Algún motivo en especial para ser el segundo peor?
Es que con lo que lleva caído... otro 8% :ouch:


----------



## burbublase (28 May 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Despues de ver al papafrita de rajoy:
> 
> Por dios, *que nos intervengan los alemanes ya*
> 
> Que seamos un lander ... y nos hagan descuentos en cervezas



Pues no seria la primera intervencion de los Alemanes. Gente con experiencia.

Ausverkauf DDR - YouTube

Desgraciadamente solo en Aleman, pero si Vd entendiera lo que se dice ahi, no diria eso tan a la ligera. Quiza al final no beba cerveza y sin embargo la tenga que pagar.


----------



## Janus (28 May 2012)

capitan-cavernicola dijo:


> El popular cayendo un 8%... Algún motivo en especial para ser el segundo peor?
> Es que con lo que lleva caído... otro 8% :ouch:



Pues le pasa como a todos. Capitaliza una fracción del volumen de sus activos por lo que cualquier variación en las provisiones sobre activos (Roland Berger?) supone un amplio porcentaje en la variación de la capitalización. Imagino que se estará tomando como referencia el 50% de provisión en ladrillo que ha estimado Bankia .... y le están poniendo el ojal a lo ferrari.


----------



## tatur (28 May 2012)

este planeo sobre los 6450 me huele a tension en el ambiente. O pepon viene de camino y se estan abriendo las puertas del infierno.


----------



## socrates99 (28 May 2012)

Y a mi que me huele el Sabadell a cadaver...


----------



## tarrito (28 May 2012)

para cuándo III parte del hilo de mayo?

ajustando tecla F5 para la poleee


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 May 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> para cuándo III parte del hilo de mayo?
> 
> ajustando tecla F5 para la poleee



Creo que deberíamos aguantar lo que queda de mes en este salvo que moderador/administrador sugiera lo contrario....


----------



## ghkghk (28 May 2012)

Realmente, a quien no esté en bancos o simplemente en índices... ¿qué más le da lo que haga el Ibex como ente global? 

Porque claro, ahora cae más de un 1,3%... pero sus 7 peores valores son: los 7 bancos. Sin ellos, quizá estuviera hasta en positivo. No porque TEF está también rojo, pero casi plano sí estaría. 

Inditex y TRE están mejor que con el Ibex en 8.000...


----------



## vmmp29 (28 May 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Esto significa directamente menos castuza, si ellos mismos no lo entienden así es que hay que sacar horcas y guillotinas ya!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



me lo has sacado de la boca


----------



## tonuel (28 May 2012)

Españita se hunde... y nuestros hamijos europeos callando como putas... 8:




*RUN...*


----------



## vmmp29 (28 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Rajoy: "Bankia no tiene absolutamente nada que ver con la prima de riesgo" - elEconomista.es
> 
> Pues entonces ha pretendido dar solución a un problema que no tiene que ver con el riesgo país por lo que el problema del riesgo país persiste. Enhorabuena, campeón.



más tonto y no nace ::


----------



## tonuel (28 May 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> más tonto y no nace ::




el hombre está intentando dar confianza... ::




Saludos


----------



## Janus (28 May 2012)

tonuel dijo:


> el hombre está intentando dar confianza... ::
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A mí ya me ha convencido de sus capacidades.


----------



## Lechu (28 May 2012)

Sobre inditex .


Inditex se sitúa a sólo 800 millones de euros de ser la mayor cotizada española.

Esta es del dia 24

¿Verano caliente? Citi vaticina que la prima de riesgo alcanzará los 600 puntos


----------



## tonuel (28 May 2012)

lechu... está usted hecho todo un ejpeculador... felicidades por el jamón... :Aplauso:


Habla con calopez y que lo cargue en mi cuenta... 

Saludos


----------



## ponzi (28 May 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> más tonto y no nace ::



Y como sudaba al decirlo....esta acojonado


----------



## burbubolsa (28 May 2012)

ES con ganas a por el pivote en 1320.


----------



## mutiko (28 May 2012)

Buenas tardes.




Pepitoria dijo:


> Despues de ver al papafrita de rajoy:
> 
> Por dios, que nos intervengan los alemanes ya
> 
> Que seamos un lander ... y nos hagan descuentos en cervezas



Eso, y que se vengan aqui las TEuTONAS que les sobren.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 May 2012)

Largo 6400f compren que se nos hunde... :S

Sin saludos...


----------



## Janus (28 May 2012)

señor lobo dijo:


> Día, Inditex y las empresas que se benefician de la crisis han empujado parriba al ibex contrarrestando a constructoras y bancos. Van a subir siempre? son las orejas del lobo?



Yo creo que un spread entre TEF (long) e Inditex (short) es rentable con el tiempo. Seguro.

No tiene sentido que Inditex sea mayor que TEF, ni lo va a seguir teniendo ....


----------



## burbubolsa (28 May 2012)

DAX atravesando pivote, siguiente parada 6260.


----------



## Ajetreo (28 May 2012)

Agarrense, nos caemos!!!!! :8:

El submarino, saquen el submarino


----------



## DeCafeina (28 May 2012)

tatur dijo:


> este planeo sobre los 6450 me huele a tension en el ambiente. O pepon viene de camino y se estan abriendo las puertas del infierno.



Ahí me he subido yo y me acaban de pandorear el ojete ::

Bendito SL, por cierto. He sentido y resistido la tentación de moverlo a lo loco. :no:


----------



## Janus (28 May 2012)

Compré el viernes Sacyr a 1,702 y vendí esta mañana a 1,78. Con sensación de que aun cumpliendo objetivo .... iba a tener más y mejor recorrido por delante. Ahora está corrigiendo pero ojo si supera lo 1,86 porque tendría medio euro más de recorrido. Si pierde los 1,50 habrá desarmado el gallardete que está dibujando en timeframe diario.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (28 May 2012)

Que raros son estos leones. Cazan muy estraño. No le dan ni un respiro a las gacelillas para que pasten tranquilamete o se acerquen a la charca a beber y así pillarlas desprevenidas. No dan ni una tregua.


----------



## Le Truhan (28 May 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> más tonto y no nace ::



La prima italiana sube por Bankia, no?


----------



## Janus (28 May 2012)

Cuesta creer que en una sesión como la de hoy, y sin los usanos abiertos ..... el IBEX vaya a perder mínimos, y más concretamente sus bancos. Pero si no rebotan pronto, se darán un buen golpe.


----------



## ponzi (28 May 2012)

Donde estan las responsabilidades de zoido???? Que hace permitiendo a bankia y popular cotizar en el ibex teniendo a caf, pescanova, prosegur,alba,ebro,campofrio,viscofan o iberpapel????


----------



## Janus (28 May 2012)

Iberdrola por el inodoro. Si tenía a ACS con riesgo de estar obligado a desinvertir, ahora le surge Bankia. Van fuertes los señores ....


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Cuesta creer que en una sesión como la de hoy, y sin los usanos abiertos ..... el IBEX vaya a perder mínimos, y más concretamente sus bancos. Pero si no rebotan pronto, se darán un buen golpe.


----------



## burbubolsa (28 May 2012)

USDJPY está yendo a la contra de todos los mercados.


----------



## Mulder (28 May 2012)

El Ibex ya no es un índice, es un sell-off ::


----------



## Janus (28 May 2012)

Yo en 6350/60 le meto largos al IBEX. Es un punto de acotado risk y si el SP, como parece, pega un tirón hacia los 1340/80 ..... se debería poder obtener 200 pipos.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 May 2012)

Bono alemán 3y 0,09% :8: :Aplauso: :XX: :|


----------



## Janus (28 May 2012)

Los leones ya se han dado su festín del día.. Por la mañana lo subieron hasta 6600 y desde ahí le han sacado unos 200 pipos. No está mal.
Por cierto, otro día en el que la oscilación intradía ha sido del 3% o más.


----------



## ponzi (28 May 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G_nnBzN7Xw8&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## mutiko (28 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Los leones ya se han dado su festín del día.. Por la mañana lo subieron hasta 6600 y desde ahí le han sacado unos 200 pipos. No está mal.
> Por cierto, otro día en el que la oscilación intradía ha sido del 3% o más.



No lo hacen mal estos leones. Por algo son los reyes de la selva...


----------



## Janus (28 May 2012)

Bankinter, da la impresión de que se va a marcar un buen paseo hacia abajo. como le peguen fuerte al sector, puede tener target en 2 euros. De momento, el último clavo al que agarrarse son los 2,80.


----------



## ponzi (28 May 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G_nnBzN7Xw8&feature=youtube_gdata_player



Recordando un poco lo que ha sido españa....y no hace tanto (ver de donde venimos da respeto pero ver hacia donde vamos...eso si que acojona)


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lND4PJwwnU0&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## bertok (28 May 2012)

La jugada de los leoncios esta mañana ha sido DEMOLEDORA.

Agárrense las kalandrakas.


----------



## ponzi (28 May 2012)

Que HDLP....todos a la carcel 

http://www.eleconomista.mobi/banca-...cion-ni-tiempo-para-revisar-los-balances.html


----------



## Samo (28 May 2012)

Le Truhan dijo:


> La prima italiana sube por Bankia, no?



Si, ya te he contestado en el otro hilo. La prima italiana sube, entre otras cosas, por Bankia.


----------



## ponzi (28 May 2012)

Samo dijo:


> Si, ya te he contestado en el otro hilo. La prima italiana sube, entre otras cosas, por Bankia.



Bankia es un agujero pero que muy gordo incluso para toda europa. Para que nos hagamos una idea de la magnitud del problema es como medio leman brother con la diferencia que esto no es usa


----------



## Optimista bien informado (28 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> La jugada de los leoncios esta mañana ha sido DEMOLEDORA.
> 
> Agárrense las kalandrakas.



¿Han pillado a alguien fuera de la trinchera?


----------



## Janus (28 May 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Bankia es un agujero pero que muy gordo incluso para toda europa. Para que nos hagamos una idea de la magnitud del problema es como medio leman brother con la diferencia que esto no es usa



No estoy del todo de acuerdo. Hay más de 300 millones de europeos para pencar con el agujero, de una u otra forma.

Es lo que tiene el factor de escala, nos lo endosan y si no podemos pagarlo, pues en cómodos plazos en plan deuda intergeneracional.


----------



## Sipanha (28 May 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> ¿Han pillado a alguien fuera de la trinchera?



Yostoy agasapao y namas que hase caerme guano en er casco. ::


----------



## burbubolsa (28 May 2012)

[YOUTUBE]tpKCqp9CALQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 May 2012)

Alguien sabe algo del gatito...? :S


----------



## ponzi (28 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> No estoy del todo de acuerdo. Hay más de 300 millones de europeos para pencar con el agujero, de una u otra forma.
> 
> Es lo que tiene el factor de escala, nos lo endosan y si no podemos pagarlo, pues en cómodos plazos en plan deuda intergeneracional.



Los problemas son 1) europa no esra igual de unida que usa 2) bankia son las longanizas del pufo ...pero y las migajas? Y creeme que haberlas las hay y muchas. Tan solo con España el agujero global puede rondar los 200k mill, ya ni te cuento el boquete que puede hacer grecia como salga del euro a la banca alemana,francesa u holandesa. Yo los veo y sinceramente creo que estan jugando con dinamita.


----------



## paulistano (28 May 2012)

nos vamosssss::


----------



## muertoviviente (28 May 2012)

Cierro largos en SAN 4,51 en 4,42 :: 

la bajista aguanta y probablemente el ibex lo bajen a la zona 6000-6260


----------



## Misterio (28 May 2012)

> González Páramo	[Imprimir]
> 
> 
> 
> Asegura que España no debería tener las rentabilidades tan altas, que el BCE ha ayudado más que a nadie a España, y que nadie debe decirle al BCE lo que tiene que hacer.




Gónzalez Páramo también es alemán no Cárpatos?


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (28 May 2012)

Venga. Los 6400 a tomar por culo.


----------



## tonuel (28 May 2012)

ha sido un placer señores... :S


----------



## Seren (28 May 2012)

Mientras España siga en las portadas de medios internacionales seguirá la sangría. Hay ciertas élites que se han empecinado en que algunos paises de europa no pueden compartir economía con otras, la subjetividad ha combrado bastante fuerza en este culebrón, y la especulación también. 

Los mercados podrían estar empezando a desvirtuarse, y probablemente creando ciertas burbujas que todavía no llegamos a apreciar. El otro dia un amigo mio alemán que suele venir de vacaciones me comentó que está por traer sus ahorros a españa, no es un chiste, es que dice que es patética la rentabilidad que le dan allí, y que gente como él hay mas.

En fin, la única salida es política en la eurozona, y para España será igualmente bueno tanto si sale del euro como si hay una mayor integración económica. La incertidumbre de ahora es lo peor que le puede ocurrir.


----------



## burbubolsa (28 May 2012)

¿A que esto empieza a dejar de ser gracioso? Recuerden que en el bombo hay premios más gordos y más atómicos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Cierro largos en SAN 4,51 en 4,42 ::
> 
> la bajista aguanta y probablemente el ibex lo bajen a la zona *6000-6260*



Siyalollevabadiciendoyo 

Pero.... _ MV is on my side.....oh wait!!!_ 

Por otro lado... 4 puntitos más y se completa ese 2º bajista comentado esta mañana 

Es de recibo decir que € ganados 0. € perdidos cero patatero también.


----------



## Janus (28 May 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Los problemas son 1) europa no esra igual de unida que usa 2) bankia son las longanizas del pufo ...pero y las migajas? Y creeme que haberlas las hay y muchas. Tan solo con España el agujero global puede rondar los 200k mill, ya ni te cuento el boquete que puede hacer grecia como salga del euro a la banca alemana,francesa u holandesa. Yo los veo y sinceramente creo que estan jugando con dinamita.



Pero 300 millones de bobos dan para mucho.


----------



## burbubolsa (28 May 2012)

Seren dijo:


> En fin, la única salida es política en la eurozona, y para España será igualmente bueno tanto si sale del euro como si hay una mayor integración económica. La incertidumbre de ahora es lo peor que le puede ocurrir.



Falso. La vía política está descartada hasta que no haya solución económica. La derogación de Schengen está en la recámara.


----------



## FranR (28 May 2012)

Cuidado señores, como no recuperemos esto va muy en serio (5.xxx)

Ahí vamos señores, usará el 410 como resistencia, y como no entre volumen

KAPUTTTTT:cook:


----------



## tonuel (28 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> ¿A que esto empieza a dejar de ser gracioso? Recuerden que en el bombo hay premios más gordos y más atómicos.



Y estamos deseando verlos... :baba:

Apadrina un ibex en los 4000...!!! ::

Saludos )


----------



## burbubolsa (28 May 2012)

tonuel dijo:


> Y estamos deseando verlos... :baba:
> 
> Apadrina un ibex en los 4000...!!! ::
> 
> Saludos )



La cifra es irrelevante. El rebote se producirá cuando menos se espere. Yo creo que será con el anuncio de rescate, casi seguro después de haberlo negado hoy la trotona.


----------



## ponzi (28 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Pero 300 millones de bobos dan para mucho.



En España creo que habremos recorrido el 75% del camino, ahora queda lo mas doloroso. Por muchos mill de personas que haya si no hay no hay. El problema de la deuda en europa alcanza cotas que ni en sueños podriamos imaginar, no se como va acabar. Lo ideal llegados a este punto seria liquidar poco a poco las entidades inviables sin que cundiese el panico, que sean capaces eso ya es otra historia, mejor que en 2009 si que estamis, al menos ya hemos sacado a remojar gran parte de la suciedad


----------



## Seren (28 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Falso. La vía política está descartada hasta que no haya solución económica. La derogación de Schengen está en la recámara.



Política me refiero a política-económica tipo eurobonos, un tesoro compartido, tipos de interés acorde a la situación económica de la media y no de alemania, inyección de dinero y contización del euro acorde a la competividad exportadora media... alguna de esas cositas, no tienen por que ser todas.


----------



## sinnombrex (28 May 2012)

Seren dijo:


> Mientras España siga en las portadas de medios internacionales seguirá la sangría. Hay ciertas élites que se han empecinado en que algunos paises de europa no pueden compartir economía con otras, la subjetividad ha combrado bastante fuerza en este culebrón, y la especulación también.
> 
> Los mercados podrían estar empezando a desvirtuarse, y probablemente creando ciertas burbujas que todavía no llegamos a apreciar. El otro dia un amigo mio alemán que suele venir de vacaciones me comentó que está por traer sus ahorros a españa, no es un chiste, es que dice que es patética la rentabilidad que le dan allí, y que gente como él hay mas.
> 
> En fin, la única salida es política en la eurozona, y para España será igualmente bueno tanto si sale del euro como si hay una mayor integración económica. La incertidumbre de ahora es lo peor que le puede ocurrir.




Yo los alemanes que conozco, vienen, observan, flipan con el consumo actual de los españoles y no entienden como aun hay tanto gasto. 

De todas formas se dan cuenta de pequeños detalles, que ya estamos cansados de ver y por supuesto no se les ocurriria traer ni un duro a España.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (28 May 2012)

My friends, esto es una **** ruina.

Estamos llegando a cifras casi históricas, por lo bajo, y aún queda una larguísima travesía por el desierto en este país quebrado.


----------



## juanfer (28 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Los leones ya se han dado su festín del día.. Por la mañana lo subieron hasta 6600 y desde ahí le han sacado unos 200 pipos. No está mal.
> Por cierto, otro día en el que la oscilación intradía ha sido del 3% o más.



En algunos valores como bankia roza los 22%.


----------



## capitan-cavernicola (28 May 2012)

Hay forma de saber si es la propia Bankia la que está quemando los últimos cartuchos en mantener el valor de sus acciones?

Es que no creo que alguien en su sano juicio pueda estar comprando a estos precios, cuando Nomura dijo esta mañana que vale 20 ct.


----------



## bertok (28 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Cierro largos en SAN 4,51 en 4,42 ::
> 
> la bajista aguanta y probablemente el ibex lo bajen a la zona 6000-6260



Te dije que te quedaba mucho por aprender.

La humildad en los mercados da mucho dinero 8:

Suerte para la próxima


----------



## FranR (28 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Para el maese Dax (c) 367-433, Rappel total









El 367 ha querido aguantar, y lo ha hecho bien durante la mañana, al perderlo guanazo del 15.

:


----------



## burbubolsa (28 May 2012)

Seren dijo:


> Política me refiero a política-económica tipo eurobonos, un tesoro compartido, tipos de interés acorde a la situación económica de la media y no de alemania, inyección de dinero y contización del euro acorde a la competividad exportadora media... alguna de esas cositas, no tienen por que ser todas.



Alemania manda. No sé si está asimilado este concepto.


----------



## tonuel (28 May 2012)

Venga bonito...!!! que alcanzamos la paridad con el DAX en un periquito... ::


----------



## burbubolsa (28 May 2012)

capitan-cavernicola dijo:


> Hay forma de saber si es la propia Bankia la que está quemando los últimos cartuchos en mantener el valor de sus acciones?
> 
> Es que no creo que alguien en su sano juicio pueda estar comprando a estos precios, cuando Nomura dijo esta mañana que vale 20 ct.



Preferentes convertibles, los usan como recursos propios. Si no hubiera contraparte compradora a las posiciones vendedoras, la cotizacion no se moveria. Yo solo me explico que no pare de bajar porque es el propio banco el que compra papel, con dinero de los clientes.


----------



## capitan-cavernicola (28 May 2012)

Sí. Es lo que temía. Con lo cual se estarían descapitalizando más, no?


----------



## burbublase (28 May 2012)

Resumen del dia:

Gacelas DAXeras 1
Leonidos IBEXianos 0

Hoy es fiesta en Alemania (Pfingstmontag), por cierto con muy buen tiempo y sol. El volumen del DAX es de risa.

Bueno, me voy a echar la cervecita, que ya toca.

Si el IBEX cae asi, es por cosecha propia.


----------



## FranR (28 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Cuidado señores, como no recuperemos esto va muy en serio (5.xxx)
> 
> Ahí vamos señores, *usará el 410 como resistencia*, y como no entre volumen
> 
> KAPUTTTTT:cook:









Primer intento

Vamos a por el segundo, si ahora no pasamos RECEN lo que sepan...


----------



## Seren (28 May 2012)

sinnombrex dijo:


> Yo los alemanes que conozco, vienen, observan, flipan con el consumo actual de los españoles y no entienden como aun hay tanto gasto.
> 
> De todas formas se dan cuenta de pequeños detalles, que ya estamos cansados de ver y por supuesto no se les ocurriria traer ni un duro a España.



En el pais teutón la palabra "rata" se queda muy corta, dicho por gente de allí. Es muy típico el tio forrado con cientos de miles de euros en el banco y sueldo bollante y vivir con menos gasto que un mileurista y de alquiler. Les gusta ahorrar en papel y no en bienes, es mas cultural que otra cosa. Por eso les conviene que cuantos menos billetes halla circulando y más valgan mejor, les gusta amasar papel como principal forma de enriquecerse, y da igual que tengas 80 años, lo del mas rico del cementerio no es problema.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Primer intento
> 
> Vamos a por el segundo, si ahora no pasamos RECEN lo que sepan...



Un largo por españa????????


----------



## Claca (28 May 2012)

Buenas tardes, señores, señoras, gentes y gentuza. ¿Cómo va?

Le prometí a R3v3 que le dedicaría un POPU actualizado, pero he ido de culo y no me ha dado tiempo a colgar gráficos. Anyway:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ex-35-mayo-2012-1a-parte-368.html#post6344899

Ya casi lo tenemos ahí, ese es el peligro de entrar en un valor con un gráfico tan bajista.


----------



## paulistano (28 May 2012)

despegamos...


----------



## FranR (28 May 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Un largo por españa????????



Vamos cobalde


S.L 395 (c)


----------



## burbubolsa (28 May 2012)

capitan-cavernicola dijo:


> Sí. Es lo que temía. Con lo cual se estarían descapitalizando más, no?



Efectivamente. Lo ideal sería un no mercado y suspensión de cotización. Que el regulador tolere esto es sencillamente criminal e interesado.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (28 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Te dije que te quedaba mucho por aprender.
> 
> La humildad en los mercados da mucho dinero 8:
> 
> Suerte para la próxima



A ver, un carné de hijo de puta para este señor :XX:


----------



## Sr. Breve (28 May 2012)

si cerramos hoy por debajo del 6350 ibex contado, este amable conductor vaciará su preciada carga encima nuestra







pero dudo que ocurra


----------



## FranR (28 May 2012)

Cubrimos posi pirata?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Vamos cobalde
> 
> 
> S.L 395 (c)



Mesaío..... cuanto toque los 415 le meto....

espera que se gira :o


----------



## tarrito (28 May 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> A ver, un carné de hijo de puta para este señor :XX:



prove gatito 

[YOUTUBE]Vt1jnQEMZ2A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tonuel (28 May 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Un largo por españa????????




usted mismo... 8:


----------



## Ajetreo (28 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Primer intento
> 
> Vamos a por el segundo, si ahora no pasamos RECEN lo que sepan...



La Virgen del Pilar dice que eso del ibex para más adelante que con el mayordomo del Vaticano esta semana la tiene completa


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 May 2012)

Vengo muy borracho me pongo largo en españa condoscojoneofs siiiiiiiiiiiiiii.


----------



## FranR (28 May 2012)

Pirata esa es la zona...

P.D. Que bueno es el programa este, te permite subir gráficos en 20"


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 May 2012)

Pero ha sido un mini, no confio en este nuestro pais, SL MV style 300 points hasta los 6100 no me preocupo, llegaremos? pues seguro que si, pero este pais me necesita y yo cuando alguin me necesita voy.


----------



## FranR (28 May 2012)

Han parado el autobús, quieren que suban más pasajeros?

Señores

RECORD
vamos a tener 3 hilos en MAYO!!!!!


----------



## paulistano (28 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Han parado el autobús, quieren que suban más pasajeros?



A 4,385 me subo en SAN.

Stop 4,34


----------



## burbubolsa (28 May 2012)

EURUSD sobre el pivote.


----------



## FranR (28 May 2012)

Pirata chinito

ahora si supera los 410

por Españaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa







Correr leoncios malvados...aquí vienen los refuersos

Soldado Sipanha deje de pelar patatas y al asalto


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 May 2012)

VAMOOOOSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS IBEXXXXXXXXX.

Nos falta un 1 y estamos en maximos, si es que esta ahi al lado ya, vamos a por ese 1.


----------



## atman (28 May 2012)

Sus órdenes, mi teniente, se presenta el sarhento arensibia...!! listo pa matá...


----------



## FranR (28 May 2012)

atman dijo:


> Sus órdenes, mi teniente, se presenta el sarhento arensibia...!! listo pa matá...



Cuidado, aquí hay que tenerlos como los tigres...pegados al culo.:cook:

No reculen, dos velas por debajo de nivel pre-guano con volumen. Cuidado con Falete que viene disimulando...


----------



## muertoviviente (28 May 2012)

es inutil huid , pero antes suiciden al señol bertok :Baile:

demasiados toques al soporte , ahora toca ir a por el siguiente nivel de soporte


----------



## tonuel (28 May 2012)

La próxima temporada del caracol promete... 8:


----------



## tatur (28 May 2012)

Por mi pais,
por mi bandera,
largo en SAN en 4.40
y que sea lo que Dios quiera.



SL. 4,35


----------



## Sipanha (28 May 2012)

Esta mañana ma dicho una patata que hoy me quede quieto.

Ya sabe, donde manda patata no manda cocinero. ::


----------



## atman (28 May 2012)

Adiós a mis Gamesas... 650 euros... sus muelas...


----------



## Ajetreo (28 May 2012)

Largo en el ibex... 
Por chula


----------



## burbubolsa (28 May 2012)

ES, NQ y XAUUSD en MM200. EURUSD en pivote.


----------



## FranR (28 May 2012)

atman dijo:


> Adiós a mis Gamesas... 650 euros... sus muelas...



Tomé el comentario de Fran (200) sobre Gamesa como un aviso, ni se me ocurrió intentarlo.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 May 2012)

Y si Juanlu tenia razon y mañana subimos un 159% y atacamos maximos.

Yo con la volatilidad actual lo veo factible, si algo que ni se sabe muy bien que es como Bankia sube y baja un 30%, porque nuestro indice no subiria mañana un 160%?

Denme razones si las tienen para negarlo.


----------



## tatur (28 May 2012)

atman dijo:


> Adiós a mis Gamesas... 650 euros... sus muelas...



Animo, una de mis mayores cornadas me las dio gamesa, perdi 492 eur en la friolera de 15 minutos que tardo en saltar el stop.


----------



## FranR (28 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> ES, NQ y XAUUSD en MM200. EURUSD en pivote.



Están cargando, sigue subiendo volumen en esta zona...vamos a salir escopetaos...abajo está Pandoro, así que espero que sea arriba.


----------



## FranR (28 May 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Y si Juanlu tenia razon y mañana subimos un 159% y atacamos maximos.
> 
> Yo con la volatilidad actual lo veo factible, si algo que ni se sabe muy bien que es como Bankia sube y baja un 30%, porque nuestro indice no subiria mañana un 160%?
> 
> Denme razones si las tienen para negarlo.



Eso sería un combo Juanlu-MV candle...algo que no se volvería a repetir en 100 años, como el tránsito de Venus.


----------



## mutiko (28 May 2012)

¿Como decia este?







"...que mi pais me ame como yo lo amo a el..."

Mas vale asi, por que si fuera al reves "amar al pais como el me ama a mi"...







Le van a ir dando mucho a españa.


----------



## paulistano (28 May 2012)

atman dijo:


> Adiós a mis Gamesas... 650 euros... sus muelas...



por 0,06 centimos no me entró la orden el viernes...:fiufiu:

hoy no me esta entrando la orden al san por 0,06:8:

dejemos que pase lo qe tenga que pasar


----------



## atman (28 May 2012)

tatur dijo:


> Animo, una de mis mayores cornadas me las dio gamesa, perdi 492 eur en la friolera de 15 minutos que tardo en saltar el stop.



No se preocupe, no ha sido una de mis peores inspiraciones... pero picar, pica, vaya si pica...


----------



## burbubolsa (28 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Están cargando, sigue subiendo volumen en esta zona...vamos a salir escopetaos...abajo está Pandoro, así que espero que sea arriba.



Ventas gaceleras, dice el koncorde.

EURUSD crash diving...


----------



## Janus (28 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Tomé el comentario de Fran (200) sobre Gamesa como un aviso, ni se me ocurrió intentarlo.



Joder amigos!!!!, que hay que entrar por encima de 1,70 y no por debajo.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 May 2012)

pues pa 7 minutos que quedan


----------



## FranR (28 May 2012)

El colmo sería un cierre en 410 nivel pre-guano.

Algo que sería normal con el mercado USA fermé, y mañana Dios (digo los yankies) dirán.


----------



## FranR (28 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Joder amigos!!!!, que hay que entrar por encima de 1,70 y no por debajo.



Eso si lo toca, lo mismo llamamos a la pinícula 2020 una odisea en el espacio.

Estamos haciendo un picado en subasta...:8:


----------



## Janus (28 May 2012)

Les veo desaforados por el sentimiento patriota. Pocos reclutas van a quedar para acompañar al Sr Bertok ....


----------



## sinnombrex (28 May 2012)

Menudo velote hacia abajo xD.


----------



## FranR (28 May 2012)

Ahora velón arriba... lo dicho 410 +/- 50 mv´s


----------



## atman (28 May 2012)

Aaaahhh... lo pille, lo pille.... largo 6390... en igmarkets si se puede... :Baile: :Baile:

A ver lo que dura...


----------



## burbubolsa (28 May 2012)

NYMEX.CL ataviesa R1.


----------



## atman (28 May 2012)

nada, nada... me conformo con 5 puntos (6 se los lleva la casa). de esta forma no se puede. trabajas para ellos y tú lo pones todo: el dinero, los webos y la estupidez...

me quedan unos cortos de esta mañana en el eurusd... que creo que voy a cerrar tambien...

hecho: 1,258->1,254

Toy mirando las gamesitas, no era el único con el stop en 1,52...


----------



## Mr. Brightside (28 May 2012)

La bolsa me está desplumando, y este país me ha hastiado porque no tiene casi valores.

Yo que tengo un sueldo razonable, y que tengo la suerte de que creo que tengo un buen futuro, o lo tenía, por mis propios méritos laborales, voy a aportar en un futuro lo mínimo a este país.


----------



## burbubolsa (28 May 2012)

EURUSD atraviesa pivote hacia arriba.


----------



## atman (28 May 2012)

Amos a ver, a mos aver... Mr Brightside... ¿me está diciendo que le valoran los méritos laborales.... EN ESPAÑAAAAAA?

Diga al menos, en su descargo, que es una multinacional con jefe importado. Si no, no le cree nadie.


----------



## Mulder (28 May 2012)

Pues parece que la situación ya se ha estabilizado de momento, creo que a partir de ahora ni velotes arriba ni abajo. Recuerden esperar a la señal del salgento Bertok-arensivia cuando la de:

S.Bertok-arensivia: a vé ¿habeis meao y cagao todos?

HVEI35: Si, mi salgento!

S.Bertok-arensivia: Pos vamos p'alante, cojones ya!

Hasta que no llegue este memorable momento ¡estense quietos! ::

Y ahora vamos al lio...

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido muy alto y el saldo diario positivo.

hoy ha sido un día de mucho volumen localizado y mucha actividad, curiosamente el saldo apenas ha permanecido en negativo a lo largo de la sesión, tan solo entre las 9:05 y las 9:20, el resto del día ha sido lo contrario, con esto tenemos que el saldo mínimo del día ha sido a las 9:10 pero el máximo a las 9:20, el resto del día ha estado rondando el máximo pero sin alcanzarlo en ningún momento.

La clave de la sesión han sido los 1396 contratos de compra que han puesto a las 9:20, el resto del día ha sido más mediocre a pesar de que hemos tenido mucha actividad con 153 contratos de venta a las 12:45 y unos 170 a las 17:30.

Ahora ya no hay subasta, pero voy a coger el espacio entre las 17:30 y las 17:35 como si lo fuera, me sale que apenas han comprado unos 50 contratos.

En resumen, parece que hemos tenido un día de acumulación a pesar de las caidas de hoy. El precio ha quedado en la parte baja de la sesión, pero el saldo y la subasta han sido alcistas, por eso para mañana creo que tendremos gap al alza y/o subidas durante la primera parte de la mañana.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Pirata chinito
> 
> ahora si supera los 410
> 
> ...



Largo 6407 y fuera 6395...... 12 pipos que he dado por españa ::



chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Y si Juanlu tenia razon y mañana subimos un 159% y atacamos maximos.
> 
> Yo con la volatilidad actual lo veo factible, si algo que ni se sabe muy bien que es como Bankia sube y baja un 30%, porque nuestro indice no subiria mañana un 160%?
> 
> Denme razones si las tienen para negarlo.



En el ibex todo es posible, no tengo razones para negarlo.....



Mr. Brightside dijo:


> La bolsa me está desplumando, y este país me ha hastiado porque no tiene casi valores.
> 
> Yo que tengo un sueldo razonable, y que tengo la suerte de que creo que tengo un buen futuro, o lo tenía, por mis propios méritos laborales, voy a aportar en un futuro lo mínimo a este país.



Piense que lo hace por España!!!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (28 May 2012)

pensaba que bocashosho hiba a pedir el rescate hoy , por otro lado parece que el bce no va a comprar deuda , estan obligando a que rajao pide el rescue y el simplemente se encomienda a la suerte ::

la conclusion a la que llega humilde servidor es que el rescate esta cerca y hasta que no se produzca no comprar


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 May 2012)

MV pongase largo el ibex, que esto se va a ir a la estratosferaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa interplanetaria. Ya vera, ya vera, me consta que en la city estan poniendo una pantalla extra encima de cada ordenador por el velote de las proximas sesiones.

Informacion privilegiada, consulte en el media market de londres, ya vera ya.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 May 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> MV pongase largo el ibex, que esto se va a ir a la estratosferaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa interplanetaria. Ya vera, ya vera, me consta que en la city estan poniendo una pantalla extra encima de cada ordenador por el velote de las proximas sesiones.
> 
> Informacion privilegiada, consulte en el media market de londres, ya vera ya.



hasta que bocashosho no diga con su boquita que implora un rescate no compro


----------



## pipoapipo (28 May 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> La bolsa me está desplumando, y este país me ha hastiado porque no tiene casi valores.
> 
> Yo que tengo un sueldo razonable, y que tengo la suerte de que creo que tengo un buen futuro, o lo tenía, por mis propios méritos laborales, voy a aportar en un futuro lo mínimo a este país.



yo q usted, ahora ya solo auditaba en B, en negro...... y q se jodan los politicos :: 

hoy se han superado, q carcajadas me he dado con el hilo, a las 8.20 maullaban esto



muertoviviente dijo:


> pues por aportar algo creo que hoy los largos tendremos ojete frescor :rolleye:



y claro, me he salido de casa y al volver me encuentro este percal :XX: 

durmiente tiene dudas de pandoro pq no le conoce aun.....el dia q le visite ya espabilara ::

de todas maneras lo q hizo hoy el euro es sospechoso.......


----------



## muertoviviente (28 May 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> yo q usted, ahora ya solo auditaba en B, en negro...... y q se jodan los politicos ::
> 
> hoy se han superado, q carcajadas me he dado con el hilo, a las 8.20 maullaban esto
> 
> ...



voy a dejar la bebida , sino estuviese resaqueado seguro que me salia con unos pipos de plusvalia y encima cargaba cortos :ouch:


----------



## pipoapipo (28 May 2012)

joder, deja el pisco y pasate a la ginebra !!!!

entonces sera plenamente aceptado por la comunidad y dejaremos de verle como nuestra mascota-troll  (saber sabe, pero le falta timing y le sobra .... le sobra...... humildad no le sobra :

edito: si, pisco, perdon


----------



## muertoviviente (28 May 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> joder, deje el pisto y pasese a la ginebra !!!!
> 
> entonces sera plenamente aceptado por la comunidad y dejaremos de verle como nuestra mascota-troll



ultimamente le estaba dando al mercurio :fiufiu:

es pisco


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 May 2012)

<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/kj3UkiaJI08?version=3&feature=player_embedded"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allow******Access" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/kj3UkiaJI08?version=3&feature=player_embedded" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allow******Access="always" width="640" height="360"></object>


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 May 2012)

Se vuelve a equivocar gato de cola larga equivocada, no tiene que dejar la bebida, tiene que beber mas. Usted tiene que alcanzar el punto ese justo antes de caer en estado comatoso, justo despues de ver a su señora raramente atractiva, en ese instante lo vera claro, alcanzara el nirvana de la sabiduria tladelniana, el boson de de los cojones de los mercados financieros, las cuerdas de las plusvalias. Es en ese estado cuando los grandes tladels del mercado observan con total nitidez lo que sucede y como si tuviesen un delorean, pueden viajar al futuro y volver mas rapido de lo que el tiempo transcurre, y asi ganar platica_para_esa_putica.

Ese nirvana lo reconocera solo cuando lo alcance, no cuando usted crea alcanzarlo, dele vueltas a esto con la almohada. Literalmente, imprima este texto y enrollelo con la almohada, y lograra entender los post del Sr.Burbubolsa tambien.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 May 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Se vuelve a equivocar gato de cola larga equivocada, no tiene que dejar la bebida, tiene que beber mas. Usted tiene que alcanzar el punto ese justo antes de caer en estado comatoso, justo despues de ver a su señora raramente atractiva, en ese instante lo vera claro, alcanzara el nirvana de la sabiduria tladelniana, el boson de de los cojones de los mercados financieros, las cuerdas de las plusvalias. Es en ese estado cuando los grandes tladels del mercado observan con total nitidez lo que sucede y como si tuviesen un delorean, pueden viajar al futuro y volver mas rapido de lo que el tiempo transcurre, y asi ganar platica_para_esa_putica.
> 
> Ese nirvana lo reconocera solo cuando lo alcance, no cuando usted crea alcanzarlo, dele vueltas a esto con la almohada. Literalmente, imprima este texto y enrollelo con la almohada, y lograra entender los post del Sr.Burbubolsa tambien.



antes despues de beber si que veia la luz  

ahora no se si me murieron muchas neuronas o que , a lo mejor estoy agotado :abajo:


----------



## burbubolsa (28 May 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Ese nirvana lo reconocera solo cuando lo alcance, no cuando usted crea alcanzarlo, dele vueltas a esto con la almohada. Literalmente, imprima este texto y enrollelo con la almohada, y lograra entender los post del Sr.Burbubolsa tambien.



Estoy impresionado de que los traders de la City usen MM200 y llamen por teléfono para ejecutar las órdenes. He visto equipos de desarrollo con bastante más tensión, especialmente en proyectos de administraciones públicas. No sé ni para qué van a la oficina si lo único que hacen es darle a la impresorilla estampadora y recibir broncas del jefe.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Estoy impresionado de que los traders de la City usen MM200 y llamen por teléfono para ejecutar las órdenes. He visto equipos de desarrollo con bastante más tensión, especialmente en proyectos de administraciones públicas. No sé ni para qué van a la oficina si lo único que hacen es darle a la impresorilla estampadora y recibir broncas del jefe.



Su respuesta tiene 3 palabras:

Toss a coin.

Con eso y una buena excusa si te llama el superior, muchos han tenido toda una carrera en la city.


----------



## politicodemadreputa (28 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> antes despues de beber si que veia la luz
> 
> ahora no se si me murieron muchas neuronas o que , a lo mejor estoy agotado :abajo:




No lez haga cazo maetro... que uzté vale musho.


----------



## Pepitoria (28 May 2012)

Que bueno es refrescar memorias...

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...panol-mas-solido-del-mundo-9.html#post6436543


----------



## paulistano (28 May 2012)

Dada orden a SAN a 4,23 para mañana


----------



## tatur (28 May 2012)

Señores, por si no se han dado cuenta, mañana como salga el dia guanoso, puede ser el dia de la profecia.

Aquella que decia que el ibex igualaria al dax.

Ahora mismo nos separan casi 80 puntos, una tontuna para nuestro chulibex.


----------



## faraico (28 May 2012)

Buenas tardes, 

Corren por ahí fuertes rumores sobre Santander Brasil.

En dos direcciones.

1) Se vende el 49%.

2) Se vende todo.

Supondría eso la estocada definitiva que llevaría al SAN a los 3,5 o menos??

O por el contrario los mercados reaccionarían positivamente?

Sólo recordar que el 28% de los ingresos de TODO el grupo, provienen de Brasil.

saludos


----------



## burbubolsa (28 May 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Su respuesta tiene 3 palabras:
> 
> Toss a coin.
> 
> Con eso y una buena excusa si te llama el superior, muchos han tenido toda una carrera en la city.



Con mis correlaciones voy más seguro. Aunque tengo ganas de aprender eso de las redes neuronales, los niveles, y los volúmenes de manos fuertes y débiles. Teniendo varias perspectivas de afrontar un mismo problema es cuando la solución se puede autoregular, y dejar al robot tradeando solo mientras tomo cervezas.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 May 2012)

tatur dijo:


> Señores, por si no se han dado cuenta, mañana como salga el dia guanoso, puede ser el dia de la profecia.
> 
> Aquella que decia que el ibex igualaria al dax.
> 
> Ahora mismo nos separan casi 80 puntos, una tontuna para nuestro chulibex.



Encuentren al profeta






y bendiganlo con 30 virgenes, o 30.000€ que seran mas facil de encontrar.


----------



## burbubolsa (28 May 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Buenas tardes,
> 
> Corren por ahí fuertes rumores sobre Santander Brasil.
> 
> ...



Yo creo que están haciendo caja para realizar una adquisición grande en Europa. Quizás Commerzbank, no sé.


----------



## Janus (28 May 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> MV pongase largo el ibex, que esto se va a ir a la estratosferaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa interplanetaria. Ya vera, ya vera, me consta que en la city estan poniendo una pantalla extra encima de cada ordenador por el velote de las proximas sesiones.
> 
> Informacion privilegiada, consulte en el media market de londres, ya vera ya.



Mi amigo en la City me dijo a la hora de comer que en su empresa están apostando por mucha volatilidad en las próximas semanas y que no apuestan por movimientos tendenciales sostenidos. Básicamente bandazos día sí y día también. Dice que será así salvo que en USA se pongan fuertemente tendenciales pero que ahora nadie lo ve (consultan con otros traders londineses y usanos).


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 May 2012)

Botin tiene dos cosas buenas:

-Las toallitas bronceadoras que compra en el mercadona son buenas y baratas.
-Sale el primero del barco que se hunde.


----------



## Janus (28 May 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Buenas tardes,
> 
> Corren por ahí fuertes rumores sobre Santander Brasil.
> 
> ...



Dudo que lo venda todo. Hará caja pero manteniendo la consolidación de resultados. Botín es de todo menos tonto y pegador de tiros en el pie.


----------



## Pepitoria (28 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Mi amigo en la City me dijo a la hora de comer que en su empresa están apostando por mucha volatilidad en las próximas semanas y que no apuestan por movimientos tendenciales sostenidos. Básicamente bandazos día sí y día también. Dice que será así salvo que en USA se pongan fuertemente tendenciales pero que ahora nadie lo ve (consultan con otros traders londineses y usanos).



Es con las elecciones griegos a las puertas cualquiera se fia...


----------



## Janus (28 May 2012)

Miren Gamesa:
En timeframe de minutos, tirón en la última vela pero sin volumen relevante.
En timeframe de horas posible martillo.

No tocar hasta que supere los 1,70. Hasta entonces, todos son trampas y escaramuzas. No se precipoten que lo bueno está por venir .... si es que supera los 1,70. Y llegado ese caso, con SL bien puesto.


----------



## The Hellion (28 May 2012)

tatur dijo:


> Señores, por si no se han dado cuenta, mañana como salga el dia guanoso, puede ser el dia de la profecia.
> 
> Aquella que decia que el ibex igualaria al dax.
> 
> Ahora mismo nos separan casi 80 puntos, una tontuna para nuestro chulibex.



Na, pero para mañana ya tienen la noticia mamporrera. Han dado con la manera de corregir el déficit a medio - largo plazo

El Ejército cobrará la mitad del rancho a todos los militares desde el 1 de julio - elConfidencial.com

Como aquí es un pasito palante y dos patrás, la siguiente será reclamar el pago del rancho a los que hicieron la mili y comieron gratis. 

Joder qué tropa.


----------



## ponzi (28 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> hasta que bocashosho no diga con su boquita que implora un rescate no compro



Si el rescate llegase a producirse será un viernes como dice nuestra guia burbujista:








Fijaros el título de la pelicula que he encontrado...quien lo diria


----------



## tonuel (28 May 2012)

A los que mueven los mercados Grecia les importa... NADA... 8:


Saludos 8:


----------



## Mulder (28 May 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Na, pero para mañana ya tienen la noticia mamporrera. Han dado con la manera de corregir el déficit a medio - largo plazo
> 
> El Ejército cobrará la mitad del rancho a todos los militares desde el 1 de julio - elConfidencial.com
> 
> ...



Ya les dije hace un rato que ahora les tocaba a los funcionarios...siyalodeciayo! ::


----------



## Pepitoria (28 May 2012)

El hipotético televisor de Apple podría estar ya en producción - Vandal.net


----------



## pollastre (28 May 2012)

Danke, mi querido FranR, pero esta mañana he estado casi todo el tiempo ausente de la oficina... una sóla y mísera operación he podido hacer, con eso que le diga.... 




FranR dijo:


> El 367 ha querido aguantar, y lo ha hecho bien durante la mañana, al perderlo guanazo del 15.
> 
> :


----------



## Janus (28 May 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> El hipotético televisor de Apple podría estar ya en producción - Vandal.net



Si no se pasan tres pueblos en el precio .......... venderán un montón y es un nuevo producto en su porfolio que no canibaliza sobre otros productos propios. Si el iphone e ipad siguen tirando y al iTV le da por ponerse vendedor ..... va a volver a subir la leche en bolsa.


----------



## pollastre (28 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> voy a dejar la bebida , sino estuviese resaqueado seguro que me salia con unos pipos de plusvalia y encima cargaba cortos :ouch:




Brutalmente jrande, cat-boy.... jajajajajjjaaaaajajaj !!!! :XX::XX:


----------



## pollastre (28 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Si no se pasan tres pueblos en el precio .......... venderán un montón y es un nuevo producto en su porfolio que no canibaliza sobre otros productos propios. Si el iphone e ipad siguen tirando y al iTV le da por ponerse vendedor ..... va a volver a subir la leche en bolsa.



Estos tíos son buenos. Buenos de verdad. Una iPad gigante con sintonizador TDT-HD, un par de aplicaciones específicamente diseñadas para ella, y estética iPod es, sencillamente, un best-seller aún antes de salir de la cadena de montaje.

Yo personalmente lo compraría si no hiciera ya años que estoy abonado a la proyección frontal (una vez que largas un bluray sobre 240'', es difícil volver atrás).

Si sacan algo parecido a lo que especulaba un par de párrafos atrás, es pepinazo seguro.


----------



## ponzi (28 May 2012)

http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/HR/ResultadoBusquedaHR.aspx?nif=A-14010342&division=1


----------



## paulistano (28 May 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Estos tíos son buenos. Buenos de verdad. Una iPad gigante con sintonizador TDT-HD, un par de aplicaciones específicamente diseñadas para ella, y estética iPod es, sencillamente, un best-seller aún antes de salir de la cadena de montaje.
> 
> Yo personalmente lo compraría si no hiciera ya años que estoy abonado a la proyección frontal (una vez que largas un bluray sobre 240'', es difícil volver atrás).
> 
> Si sacan algo parecido a lo que especulaba un par de párrafos atrás, es pepinazo seguro.



Y si encima ya puedes manejarlo desde el iPhone, o iPad....:Aplauso:

se especuló que Loewe iba a encargarse de la producción de dicho aparato:bla:


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (28 May 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Ibex, mis niveles para mañana:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bueno, pues como otros tantos días (salvo bankinter que la he cagado un poquito, no así telecinco que salimos hoy con buenas plusvis), si habéis seguido los consejillos de ayer, no os habrá ido mal el día. Veamos como está ahora y lo que espero para mañana:
Bueno, no pongo el gráfico, pero se ve claramente que hizo el 2º impulso bajista (en rojo ayer), no pudo con la zona de 6615 previamente.
En 6360 de darse, probaría largos y por debajo de 6354 saldría pq creo que nos iríamos entiendo a los 6300-6270, por tanto sl en 6354 después de entrar si eso en 6360 y largos de nuevo cerca de los 6300.
Por arriba los 6560 y sobre todo los 6615-6620 son zona creo de entrada en largos.
Otra cosa para + futuro, si respetamos estos mínimos pasado, que va a ser complicado, pero si los respetamos y subimos de 6680, en gráfico de velas semanales se puede ver un doble y buscando un triple suelo con clavicular en 6680 que nos enviaría por encima de los 7000 ptos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 May 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Su respuesta tiene 3 palabras:
> 
> Toss a coin.
> 
> Con eso y una buena excusa si te llama el superior, muchos han tenido toda una carrera en la city.



Yo mismo....

London Races | Race-Calendar.com


----------



## aksarben (28 May 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Estos tíos son buenos. Buenos de verdad. Una iPad gigante con sintonizador TDT-HD, un par de aplicaciones específicamente diseñadas para ella, y estética iPod es, sencillamente, un best-seller aún antes de salir de la cadena de montaje.
> 
> Yo personalmente lo compraría si no hiciera ya años que estoy abonado a la proyección frontal (una vez que largas un bluray sobre 240'', es difícil volver atrás).
> 
> Si sacan algo parecido a lo que especulaba un par de párrafos atrás, es pepinazo seguro.



Pantalla LED con Apple TV integrado, control por Siri, minimando y dispositivos iOS. Todo ello con algunos extras majos.


----------



## españa profunda (28 May 2012)

buenas tardes. el 6400 del ibex del que alguno se descojonaba cuando lo expuse ya esta aqui. solo espero que le haya servido a alguien para ganar unos eurillos. saludos y suerte.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 May 2012)

españa profunda dijo:


> buenas tardes. el 6400 del ibex del que alguno se descojonaba cuando lo expuse ya esta aqui. solo espero que le haya servido a alguien para ganar unos eurillos. saludos y suerte.



Pero no nos deje a medias, y ahora que pasara?


----------



## sarkweber (28 May 2012)

españa profunda dijo:


> buenas tardes. el 6400 del ibex del que alguno se descojonaba cuando lo expuse ya esta aqui. solo espero que le haya servido a alguien para ganar unos eurillos. saludos y suerte.



cuentanos mas::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 May 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Buenas tardes,
> 
> Corren por ahí fuertes rumores sobre Santander Brasil.
> 
> ...










españa profunda dijo:


> buenas tardes. el 6400 del ibex del que *alguno se descojonaba* cuando lo expuse ya esta aqui. solo espero que le haya servido a alguien para ganar unos eurillos. saludos y suerte.



No sería por este hilo....¿o si? Aqui estamos pregonando los 6000 miles antes de julio....otros hablan de los cinco miles......


----------



## ponzi (28 May 2012)

Que siga la orgia


http://www.eleconomista.mobi/empres...-Pique-para-su-consejo-de-administracion.html


Este señor ¿en cuantos consejos esta? Parece que coleccionase los cargos cual chaval colecciona cromos


----------



## pipoapipo (28 May 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Que siga la orgia
> 
> 
> San José ficha a Josep Piqué para su consejo de administración - elEconomista.es
> ...



total, luego esa empresa quebrara y dira q esta en tantos consejos q lo de san jose le pilla de sorpresa....... para poner el cazo bien saben......

esto es interesante, aunq china siempre puede intentar deslocalizar fabricas a las zonas rurales de interior

¿Volverán las fábricas a los países desarrollados? - Las Perlas de Kike - Cotizalia.com


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 May 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Que siga la orgia
> 
> 
> San José ficha a Josep Piqué para su consejo de administración - elEconomista.es
> ...



¿este no era del PP?¿San José no era la constructora de cabecera del ilustre sr. Blanco?

Mi no entiendo..... ::


----------



## Janus (28 May 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Estos tíos son buenos. Buenos de verdad. Una iPad gigante con sintonizador TDT-HD, un par de aplicaciones específicamente diseñadas para ella, y estética iPod es, sencillamente, un best-seller aún antes de salir de la cadena de montaje.
> 
> Yo personalmente lo compraría si no hiciera ya años que estoy abonado a la proyección frontal (una vez que largas un bluray sobre 240'', es difícil volver atrás).
> 
> Si sacan algo parecido a lo que especulaba un par de párrafos atrás, es pepinazo seguro.



Seguro que sí porque son realmente buenos en acercar la tecnología compleja al consumo masivo. Imagino que traerán la capacidad de almacenamiento en su cloud, el reconocimiento de gestos/movimientos, una integración brutal con el resto de periféricos propios de la casa .... y acceso a su tienda de música, películas etc.... además con un esquema de muy sencillo alquiler. Si encuentran un punto bueno de usabilidad y simplicidad, será la bomba. Directamente meterle un subidón de ingresos del 20% sobre el actual.

P.D: Y seguramente con una calidad de producto e innovación de componentes de la leche. Ya veremos qué tipo de resolución y paneles traen ....


----------



## burbublase (28 May 2012)

Bueno bueno, Tagesschau de las 20:00 el mas visto

Aktuelle Nachrichten - Inland Ausland Wirtschaft Kultur Sport - ARD Tagesschau

esto es lo que han emitido, el principio un poco caotico no??

:8:


----------



## ponzi (28 May 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿este no era del PP?¿San José no era la constructora de cabecera del ilustre sr. Blanco?
> 
> Mi no entiendo..... ::



Del pp y de tiempos inmemoriables. Cuando mas de uno se de cuenta que las luchas ideologicas entre derechas e izquierdas son puras falacias para mantener ocupado al pueblacho a mas de uno le dara un jamacuco. Y lo mejor es que es una constructora corrupta hasta la medula


http://www.periodistadigital.com/ga...ocio-de-la-trama-empresarial-de-dorribo.shtml


----------



## ponzi (28 May 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> total, luego esa empresa quebrara y dira q esta en tantos consejos q lo de san jose le pilla de sorpresa....... para poner el cazo bien saben......
> 
> esto es interesante, aunq china siempre puede intentar deslocalizar fabricas a las zonas rurales de interior
> 
> ¿Volverán las fábricas a los países desarrollados? - Las Perlas de Kike - Cotizalia.com



Que como solo ha sido un politico pues que no tenia la formacion adecuada para entender los balances como ha hecho el de la cam hoy. Ojo al canto....que me da que ha sido una moneda de cambio...Vosotros meteis a este del pp y a cambio os dejamos inmaculada la ficha de pepe blanco.


----------



## Janus (28 May 2012)

Mi colega de la City me ha enviado un SMS diciéndome que allí es un rumor muy extendido que España va a solicitar ayuda al Fonde de Rescate durante el mes de Julio. Las pocas ganas de Rajoy generan incertidumbre.


----------



## spheratu (28 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Mi colega de la City me ha enviado un SMS diciéndome que allí es un rumor muy extendido que España va a solicitar ayuda al Fonde de Rescate durante el mes de Julio. Las pocas ganas de Rajoy generan incertidumbre.



Se me plantean unas dudas ante tamaño acontecimiento.
¿El rescate nos pone peponicos o pandoricos?
¿Es el punto de inflexión de esta crisis,marcando el inicio de la recuperación?
¿Aflorará toda la mierda oculta o seguirá parte de ella enterrada?
Y finalmente
¿El rescate hundirá el precio de la vivienda definitivamente o seguiremos mareando la perdiz?


----------



## pipoapipo (28 May 2012)

con la nueva FED europea sera mas facil darle a las impresoras?


----------



## Janus (28 May 2012)

spheratu dijo:


> Se me plantean unas dudas ante tamaño acontecimiento.
> ¿El rescate nos pone peponicos o pandoricos?
> ¿Es el punto de inflexión de esta crisis,marcando el inicio de la recuperación?
> ¿Aflorará toda la mierda oculta o seguirá parte de ella enterrada?
> ...



Lo veremos y podremos sacar plusvis no sin esfuerzo. Como intentemos adivinarlo posicionándonos antes .... losses seguro.


----------



## ponzi (28 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Mi colega de la City me ha enviado un SMS diciéndome que allí es un rumor muy extendido que España va a solicitar ayuda al Fonde de Rescate durante el mes de Julio. Las pocas ganas de Rajoy generan incertidumbre.



En algunas empresas del ibex los recortes estan siendo brutales. En una de las grandes mandan los recortes realizados y por realizar hasta por mail (en plan rollo agenda), se cuenta y se dice que la sangre huele hasta la entrada...y no porque pierdan dinero sino porque el consejo esta acojonado de hasta que punto puede empeorar la situacion en el pais.


----------



## Janus (28 May 2012)

Como la SP le dé por darse una vueltecita a visitar los 1310 (perfectamente viable sin renunciar al posible rebote hacia los 1340/80 .... al IBEX no le quedan ni los pelos del sombrajo.


----------



## pipoapipo (28 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Como la SP le dé por darse una vueltecita a visitar los 1310 (perfectamente viable sin renunciar al posible rebote hacia los 1340/80 .... al IBEX no le quedan ni los pelos del sombrajo.



la cosa es q ahora mismo el S&P esta mas bien alcista, levemente, pero lo esta

y el dax tiene un canal alcista los ultimos dias


----------



## Janus (28 May 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Tengo algunos amigos colocados en algunas empresas del ibex. Y los recortes estan siendo brutales. En una de las grandes mandan los recortes realizados y por realizar hasta por mail (en plan rollo agenda), se cuenta y se dice que la sangre huele hasta la entrada...y no porque pierdan dinero sino porque los consejos estan acojonados de hasta que punto pueda empeorar la situacion del pais.



Saben que la solución elegida es la devaluación de salarios ..... por lo que el poder adquisitivo bajará sustancialmente lo cual es sinónimo de reducir el mercado en términos absolutos más de un 20%. Es por eso por lo que están acojonados. Saben que la helada ha venido para quedarse.

Lo que no son es conscientes de que la realidad económica española va a ser peor porque los mercados se van a llevar por delante más de la mitad de las empresas españolas. Éstas aún no son conscientes de que tienen una deuda sideral. Cuando vean los tipos subir y hagan cuentas .... game over. Ni la extorsión ni la apropiación indebida ni la estrecha colaboración delictiva con el gobierno les será suficiente para acometer los pagos de sus deudas.


----------



## Janus (28 May 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> la cosa es q ahora mismo el S&P esta mas bien alcista, levemente, pero lo esta
> 
> y el dax tiene un canal alcista los ultimos dias



Si pero visitar los 1310 no inhabilita para nada esa tendencia de rebote y sin embargo para el IBEX sería un buen golpe probablemente. Esta mañana lo subieron para atrapar gacelas despistadas. Todavía produce asombro como entran en este tipo de trampas.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 May 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> con la nueva FED europea sera mas facil darle a las impresoras?



Mire le cuento una cosa pero no se lo diga a nadie, eh, a nadie 

El BCE vamos a alcanzar los niveles de endeudamiento de la FED, que mas o menos dobla en ratio al endeudamiento del BCE. Como aquellos no saquen alguna tontuna, igual hasta nos ponermos por encima.

Guarde este mensaje, y no lo distribuya.


----------



## ponzi (28 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Saben que la solución elegida es la devaluación de salarios ..... por lo que el poder adquisitivo bajará sustancialmente lo cual es sinónimo de reducir el mercado en términos absolutos más de un 20%. Es por eso por lo que están acojonados. Saben que la helada ha venido para quedarse.
> 
> Lo que no son es conscientes de que la realidad económica española va a ser peor porque los mercados se van a llevar por delante más de la mitad de las empresas españolas. Éstas aún no son conscientes de que tienen una deuda sideral. Cuando vean los tipos subir y hagan cuentas .... game over. Ni la extorsión ni la apropiación indebida ni la estrecha colaboración delictiva con el gobierno les será suficiente para acometer los pagos de sus deudas.



Una de ellas es una de las joyas de la corona, ya sabe de esas que estaban en la champion league mundial (sus cifras de deuda acojonan) Por recortarles....les estan recortando hasta los servicios que para la empresa son gratuitos. A buen entendedor pocas palabras, con esa frase ya sabra a que empresa me refiero, prefiero mantenerla en el anonimato. Dentro estan siendo muy conscientes de la realidad que se avecina y eso que tienen margen de maniobra .


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 May 2012)

Lo que se cuenta es que no solo habra el famoso fondo ese que la francesa va pregonando y recaudando dinero, si no que se cambiaran los estatutos del BCE. Directamente a eso es a lo que me referia cuando comentaba que se cambiaba el discurso de los halcones.

Si eso resultara cierto, el BCE seria la FED. Esto se hara con contrapartidas porsupuesto pero yo estoy casi seguro, y esto es opinion puramente personal, que se hara.


----------



## paulistano (28 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Saben que la solución elegida es la devaluación de salarios ..... por lo que el poder adquisitivo bajará sustancialmente lo cual es sinónimo de reducir el mercado en términos absolutos más de un 20%. Es por eso por lo que están acojonados. Saben que la helada ha venido para quedarse.
> 
> Lo que no son es conscientes de que la realidad económica española va a ser peor porque los mercados se van a llevar por delante más de la mitad de las empresas españolas. Éstas aún no son conscientes de que tienen una deuda sideral. Cuando vean los tipos subir y hagan cuentas .... game over. Ni la extorsión ni la apropiación indebida ni la estrecha colaboración delictiva con el gobierno* les será suficiente para acometer los pagos de sus deudas.*



Lo cual, permitanme la expresión...joderá sobremanera a los bancos.

Si han seguido el general, se viene avisando desde hace meses de la posibilidad de ERE's por parte de gran parte de las empresas del IBEX35.

Queda una generación para el arrastre y las frustración...nos empecinamos todos en que es necesario un título universitario, al contrario que en países del norte, aquí al que no iba a la universidad, y con 18 años cursaba su FP o seguía el negocio de su padre, se le consideraba un apestado...ahora, conociendo un oficio, creo que están mejor preparados que los muchos universitarios que ha parido este país y que no les queda más cojones que emigrar, pero claro...no todos pueden emigrar, ya que o no quieren o no están preparados.

Se viene avisando de lejos de la situación esta de mierda, en fin...a ver si los mercados de verdad tocan donde hay que tocar y se puede salir de esta de forma sostenida sin necesidad de llegar a lo que ha llegado Grecia, si tienen algun conocido que viva por allí pregúntenle.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 May 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Una de ellas es una de las joyas de la corona, ya sabe de esas que estaban en la champion league mundial (sus cifras de deuda acojonan) Por recortarles....les estan recortando hasta los servicios que para la empresa son gratuitos. A buen entendedor pocas palabras, con esa frase ya sabra a que empresa me refiero, prefiero mantenerla en el anonimato. Dentro estan siendo muy conscientes de la realidad que se avecina y eso que tienen margen de maniobra .



Ya lo digo yo Timofonica, Repsolnotengopetroleo, Gasnaturalnoparadebajar, Botinbronceaditoysubancobienabajo, Buen Butron Venio Allevarselo, AyComoSufro, FFConlobienqueestabaestoconmipadreymiralaqueheliado...


----------



## paulistano (28 May 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Lo que se cuenta es que no solo habra el famoso fondo ese que la francesa va pregonando y recaudando dinero, si no que se cambiaran los estatutos del BCE. Directamente a eso es a lo que me referia cuando comentaba que se cambiaba el discurso de los halcones.
> 
> Si eso resultara cierto, el BCE seria la FED. Esto se hara con contrapartidas porsupuesto pero yo estoy casi seguro, y esto es opinion puramente personal, que se hara.



Esa es una alternativa. La cuál viene reflejada detalladamente en cualquier libro de economía ya que se ha hecho durante siglos.

La otra alternativa es el caos.

El problema es lo que bien comenta, las "contrapartidas".ienso:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 May 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Esa es una alternativa. La cuál viene reflejada detalladamente en cualquier libro de economía ya que se ha hecho durante siglos.
> 
> La otra alternativa es el caos.
> 
> El problema es lo que bien comenta, las "contrapartidas".ienso:



Lander: España.


----------



## bertok (28 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Seguro que sí porque son realmente buenos en acercar la tecnología compleja al consumo masivo. Imagino que traerán la capacidad de almacenamiento en su cloud, el reconocimiento de gestos/movimientos, una integración brutal con el resto de periféricos propios de la casa .... y acceso a su tienda de música, películas etc.... además con un esquema de muy sencillo alquiler. Si encuentran un punto bueno de usabilidad y simplicidad, será la bomba. Directamente meterle un subidón de ingresos del 20% sobre el actual.
> 
> P.D: Y seguramente con una calidad de producto e innovación de componentes de la leche. Ya veremos qué tipo de resolución y paneles traen ....



Apple is a bubble ::


----------



## Janus (28 May 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Lo cual, permitanme la expresión...joderá sobremanera a los bancos.
> 
> Si han seguido el general, se viene avisando desde hace meses de la posibilidad de ERE's por parte de gran parte de las empresas del IBEX35.
> 
> ...



Las empresas del IBEX35 siempre han sido destructoras inapelables del empleo. Buscan la eficiencia para seguir aumentando beneficios y dificultar el acceso al mercado de los nuevos entrantes. Por eso, destruyen empleo.

Ahora lo van a hacer en mayor medida porque los mercados se les hacen más pequeños. Ahora es una cuestión de supervivencia.


----------



## bertok (28 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Cuidado con el salto del EUR, podría ser una trampa



De ayer :::::: .


----------



## paulistano (28 May 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Lander: España.



Entonces por fin se solucionarían los problemas de España. Y lo digo en serio:bla:. Ya que pasaríamos de comer salchichón ibérico a comer Salchichas Bratwurst. 

Eso es lo que me decía un uruguayo el otro día, que el problema de Europa es que vas a España y la gente no se ha abierto a las costumbres del resto de Europa, que siguen siendo "países diferentes":8:

Eso, y que en España nos echamos la siesta.

Vamos, que la gente opina gratis y ya si tienes 30 y tantos y un buen puesto en multinacional, debe ser que tienes vía libre para decir gilipolleces y si no opinas como él ya es que no tienes ni idea...:Aplauso:

Recuerden, no sólo hay pelapájaros en España


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 May 2012)

:XX: :XX: muy bueno, que jarta reir :XX: :XX:

PIRATA si superas esto en un gif te coronas.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 May 2012)

Las medias son una mayor integracion fiscal, bordeando la cesion de la soberania fiscal y mucho mas. Una verdadera integracion. Yo he leido cosas que ahora me parecen un poco exageradas, pero el camino que marcan es el mismo. 

Igual que se tiene esta informacion, en el lado de la city, el euro se rompe ayer ya. El tiempo nos dira.


----------



## Nico (28 May 2012)

Hablando de Botín y la venta de Santander Brasil.

Conociéndolo al tiíto Botín el que tiene que preocuparse es BRASIL.

Botín "sale" de Brasil porque sus análisis ya le dan que allí el tema SE ACABA.

O no salió Botín de lo inmobiliario a tiempo ? (vendiendo sus inmuebles propios y quedando como inquilino).

Creo que la acción de Santander en Brasil es de maximización de utilidades (el momento óptimo para vender) porque, aún cuando haya un cierto "delay" debe ser que los números brasileros no dan más de si para los años futuros.

===

*OTROSI DIGO:*

Me jugué entrando nuevamente en *BKT a 2,85*. Como no estoy todo el día en el mercado no quería perderme la "subida bertokiana" a la colina pero... quizás me apuré. :-(

Ya veremos, en cualquier caso no tengo apuro y mi objetivo es humilde. Además BKT es el único banco "serio" que queda en este país -aún cuando le hayan quitado el "investment grade" a sus bonos.


----------



## Janus (28 May 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Ya lo digo yo Timofonica, Repsolnotengopetroleo, Gasnaturalnoparadebajar, Botinbronceaditoysubancobienabajo, Buen Butron Venio Allevarselo, AyComoSufro, FFConlobienqueestabaestoconmipadreymiralaqueheliado...



Fíjate:

*Telefónica *- Problemas con la competencia móvil (no puede ni con Yoigo ni con los OMVs) ni con la competencia de banda ancha en cable (ni con Jazztel ni con la nueva oferta de fibra óptica de ONO). En Alemania y UK tiene muy mal panorama porque son mercado supercompetitivos y duros .... y si algo es cierto en Telefónica es que no saben competir sin los policastros ayudándoles. Han tenido un error estratégico importante en su expansión por Europa. En Italia ni contar el pufo que tienen en Telecom Italia.
Y de lo que nadie habla es del bajón de rentabilidad que le supone la nueva directiva sobre la bajada de tarifas de interconexión. Para Telefónica es un drama.

*Repsol *- Sin extracción en YPF y sin las reservas de la Vaca Muerta .... ya no volverá a ser igual. Le han pegado un tiro de gracia brutal. Por mucho que intenten engañar, todo el mundo sabe que en Brasil tienen participaciones muy minoritarias. Además tienen la amenaza de tener en su capital a Sacyr y esos señores cualquier día salen tarifando para atender a sus margin call o directamente perdiendo las acciones dadas en prenda. Me alegro por ellos, que se jodan por ponernos la gasolina a más de euro y medio en madrid. No tenía que quedar ni el logo.

*Gas Natural* - Es la Repsol del gas natural. Una estafa brutal a la que nos someten con sus precios pactados con los políticos. Se comió un buen pufo con su última compra y no consigue levantar cabeza.

*Santander *- la casta en su máxima expresión. Es la casta "natural" y hereditaria. Están cargados de mierda hasta el sobaco y lo van a pagar caro. Sus nexos y dominios sobre la casta política son muy notables pero hace tiempo que los temas de las crisis se deciden en el BCE y ahí lo tiene más jodido. Por pequeña que sea la variación en la provisión sobre activos .... va a ser un buen tajo en la capitalización. Si se pone el tema chungo, lo mismo le mueven hasta la silla al tito.

*FCC *- Es el ministerio de los viejales gobernando una compañía. No tiene talento joven y así les va. Operan con las mismas formas que antaño y no han sabido reciclarse. Lo tienen jodido para pagar su deuda pero saldrán adelante long time ahead.

*ACS *- Saldrán adelante pero les va a costar mucho el error de pretender que todo el campo era suyo cual perro pastor en plena montaña. Le van a llevar los beneficios de muchos años. Los bancos le devolverán a su cruda realidad que no es otra que ser una empresa de ingeniería y construcción normal y sin tanta relevancia social como hasta ahora. La indiferencia social será la penitencia de su Presidente.


----------



## Janus (28 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Apple is a bubble ::



De momento no porque tiene los mejores resultados empresariales worldwide sobre la base de un conjunto de productos con liderazgo mundial

Será una burbuja cuando les falle el liderazgo de uno o dos productos. Entonces puede quedarse perfectamente en la mitad de los ingresos.


----------



## Janus (28 May 2012)

Nico dijo:


> Hablando de Botín y la venta de Santander Brasil.
> 
> Conociéndolo al tiíto Botín el que tiene que preocuparse es BRASIL.
> 
> ...



Si saliese de Brasil entonces nos tenemos que esconder porque viene el tema realmente mal. Brasil es el pulmón de ellos y no se vislumbra donde reinvertir esas plusvalías (en USA no puede y debería seguir apostando por el Sovereign, en Europa está todo aún por reventar si el euro se pone chungo) por lo que sería más bien para tapar agujeros. Sería el acabose.

No me creo que salga de Brasil. Va a hacer caja para tapar algunos agujeros y seguir consolidando el 100% de Banespa, Banco Real ....


----------



## bertok (28 May 2012)

Nico dijo:


> Hablando de Botín y la venta de Santander Brasil.
> 
> Conociéndolo al tiíto Botín el que tiene que preocuparse es BRASIL.
> 
> ...



Creo que estando bien pensado (todo el mundo sabe que la burbuja brasileña estallará), creo que ha actuado porque va a tener que provisionar un pastón por su pufo españó y no tiene verdes.

La pregunta debe ser: *¿de donde coño va a sacar ahora los beneficios recurrentes?*


----------



## tonuel (28 May 2012)

no se si echarme a llorar o a reir... 8:


----------



## bertok (28 May 2012)

Nico dijo:


> Hablando de Botín y la venta de Santander Brasil.
> 
> Conociéndolo al tiíto Botín el que tiene que preocuparse es BRASIL.
> 
> ...



Os voy a tener que atar con una cadena en la trinchera 8:

Hay que controlar esas emociones. ::


----------



## tonuel (28 May 2012)

Como caiga un buen pepino en el sitio... ni trinchera ni hostias... 8:


----------



## bertok (28 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Fíjate:
> 
> *Telefónica *- Problemas con la competencia móvil (no puede ni con Yoigo ni con los OMVs) ni con la competencia de banda ancha en cable (ni con Jazztel ni con la nueva oferta de fibra óptica de ONO). En Alemania y UK tiene muy mal panorama porque son mercado supercompetitivos y duros .... y si algo es cierto en Telefónica es que no saben competir sin los policastros ayudándoles. Han tenido un error estratégico importante en su expansión por Europa. En Italia ni contar el pufo que tienen en Telecom Italia.
> Y de lo que nadie habla es del bajón de rentabilidad que le supone la nueva directiva sobre la bajada de tarifas de interconexión. Para Telefónica es un drama.
> ...



Ese Janus, con el optimismo por bandera ::

Tengo hueco para tí en la trinchera 8:


----------



## bertok (28 May 2012)

tonuel dijo:


> Como caiga un buen pepino en el sitio... ni trinchera ni hostias... 8:



Estamos a cubierto y con provisiones.

Dejen de dar carnaza a los leones y comenzaremos a conquistar la colina de las plusvis ::


----------



## bertok (28 May 2012)

Estemos preparados ...

[YOUTUBE]9_z9G3TgLm4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Janus (28 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Estamos a cubierto y con provisiones.
> 
> Dejen de dar carnaza a los leones y comenzaremos a conquistar la colina de las plusvis ::



Yo le digo cómo será la película. Será como la conquista del everest. Se subirá seguro pero con mucho esfuerzo. Alguna baja habrá por el camino pero no se puede parar.

Cuando se llegue arriba, se disfrutará solo un rato y habrá que bajar echando leches porque se acerca nueva tormenta. En la bajada, alguno tendrá congelaciones y quedará por el camino. Le enterraremos con sus plusvis por honor.
Una vez abajo, quedará como una leyenda porque nada volverá a ser igual.


----------



## tonuel (28 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Estamos a cubierto y con provisiones.
> 
> Dejen de dar carnaza a los leones y comenzaremos a conquistar la colina de las plusvis ::



A mi el último largo me costó 200 pipos..., a verduritas y proteinas voy toda la semana...

Lo bueno es que me estoy quedando fino... entre que voy a tope en el gimnasio y que no tengo para comer... 



Saludos


----------



## Durmiente (28 May 2012)

Buenas

Al final se asomó Pandoro, el de las tres cabezas ¿no?

Vaya ACOJONE.....


----------



## Durmiente (28 May 2012)

Joder, ayer por la noche estabais todos pepónicos.... que si esto iba a subir, que si el EuroDolar, que si patatin y patatán...

Y ahora.... Pandorazo (no se dice así?)


----------



## bertok (28 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Yo le digo cómo será la película. Será como la conquista del everest. Se subirá seguro pero con mucho esfuerzo. Alguna baja habrá por el camino pero no se puede parar.
> 
> Cuando se llegue arriba, se disfrutará solo un rato y habrá que bajar echando leches porque se acerca nueva tormenta. En la bajada, alguno tendrá congelaciones y quedará por el camino. Le enterraremos con sus plusvis por honor.
> Una vez abajo, quedará como una leyenda porque nada volverá a ser igual.



¿te vienes con nosotros?

[YOUTUBE]u9Du32hobeI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (28 May 2012)

tonuel dijo:


> A mi el último largo me costó 200 pipos..., a verduritas y proteinas voy toda la semana...
> 
> Lo bueno es que me estoy quedando fino... entre que voy a tope en el gimnasio y que no tengo para comer...
> 
> ...



Jooooder, alguna de las leonas del hilo te va a adoptar ::


----------



## Durmiente (28 May 2012)

Por ESPAÑA!!!!!


Hay que salvar las ultimas posiciones de trinchera.


En su momento.... hay que atacar la colina y vencer todas las resistencias......


----------



## bertok (28 May 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> Joder, ayer por la noche estabais todos pepónicos.... que si esto iba a subir, que si el EuroDolar, que si patatin y patatán...
> 
> Y ahora.... Pandorazo (no se dice así?)



hoygausté, lea los post .... ::


----------



## Pepitoria (28 May 2012)

Recien salido del horno...

BFA anuncia pérdidas de más de 3.000 millones de euros en 2011 - elEconomista.es


----------



## bertok (28 May 2012)

::::::::

[YOUTUBE]FzLFwxwZY-A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ponzi (28 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Creo que estando bien pensado (todo el mundo sabe que la burbuja brasileña estallará), creo que ha actuado porque va a tener que provisionar un pastón por su pufo españó y no tiene verdes.
> 
> La pregunta debe ser: *¿de donde coño va a sacar ahora los beneficios recurrentes?*



Se 

Se de un informe en una entidad extranjera (europea y no española) que alla por 2006-2007 huian de todo lo que se llamase europa, ponian en entredicho determinados paises sudamericanos y contaban con un resurgimiento de clases medias en asia,eurasia,norte de africa y algunos paises arabes (el problema de estos ultimos es la democratizacion de los mismos) los objetivos eran hacia 2015. Cuando me lo contaron la verdad que me costo creerlo pero viendo la primavera arabe y las invasiones en determinados paises empiezo a creer que no hay tantas cosas al azar como creia. Quien me lo conto, en ese momento tenia un puesto de cierto calado, posteriormente viendo la que se venia encima prefiero abrir la mano a la bendita prejubilacion


----------



## The Hellion (28 May 2012)

tonuel dijo:


> no se si echarme a llorar o a reir... 8:



Temo, de verdad, el día que Mr. Brightside escriba eso mismo. 

Será la señal de que ha llegado el final.


----------



## bertok (28 May 2012)

Vaaaaamos coño, alegrad esas vidas, esto sólo son pipos que van y vienen .... 

[YOUTUBE]OpeGJvwm3ck[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 May 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> :XX: :XX: muy bueno, que jarta reir :XX: :XX:
> 
> PIRATA si superas esto en un gif te coronas.



¿como? Lo del chileno??


Nico dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*ANHQV approves this post*


bertok dijo:


> Vaaaaamos coño, alegrad esas vidas, esto sólo son pipos que van y vienen ....
> 
> [YOUTUBE]OpeGJvwm3ck[/YOUTUBE]



Los suyo con katy es amor verdadero :X


----------



## Ajetreo (28 May 2012)

Pues señores los p* tos pisos siguen igual. La gente sin trabajo, las empresas acojona.. el ibex por los suelos. Marianico lloroso y yo no consigo encontrar un piso decente en bcn.

Para colmo hablo con los propietarios "Oiga el piso es accesible, yo me muevo con scooter electrico" -Si, si 

Viajecito a BCN, el primero ascensor mini, imposible, el segundo escalón en el portal "Ay no me habia dado cuenta" y el tercero zulo total, la cocina sin pintar ni modificar desde los 50 los armarios de la cocina de obra y sin puertas .

Ahora pregunto por teléfono, puede facilitarme las medidas del ascensor "Vaya no las se" y se quedan tan anchos ...

Asi que estos dias *SI *tengo ganas de llorar


----------



## tonuel (28 May 2012)

Pues a ver si vemos pronto los 4000... que quiero una buena carterita de largo plazo... ienso:


Saludos


----------



## Pepitoria (28 May 2012)

Esta noticias es la más repugnante de todas

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-309-millones-2011-perdio-mas-de-3-000-a.html

Lander español, ya!


----------



## burbufilia (28 May 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Recien salido del horno...
> 
> BFA anuncia pérdidas de más de 3.000 millones de euros en 2011 - elEconomista.es



Son 4300 millones porque han metido como beneficio un crédito fiscal que será una deducción futura del impuesto de sociedades en donde se supone que compensarán todas esas pérdidas... y de paso la chica de mi avatar visitará tu dormitorio para hacerte compañía .


----------



## Seren (28 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Creo que estando bien pensado (todo el mundo sabe que la burbuja brasileña estallará), creo que ha actuado porque va a tener que provisionar un pastón por su pufo españó y no tiene verdes.
> 
> La pregunta debe ser: *¿de donde coño va a sacar ahora los beneficios recurrentes?*



Puede sonar raro e impensable ahora mismo pero cuando estalle Brasil y su entorno (tanto si es el mes que viene como en 2 años) es el escopetazo a la recuperación europea. Si se revisan los ciclos económicos del último medio siglo hay una curiosa coincidencia entre crecimientos de emergentes ricos en materias primas y a la vez crisis en los paises desarrollados, y viceversa.
Es complejo y largo de explicar (daría para un hilo propio), pero este circo gira en torno a tres palabras claves: materias primas-dolar-inflación, esta vez con el euro como invitado no bienvenido, el cual puede distorsionar algo el tema y la manipulación que hasta ahora ha habido en el movimiento de capitales.


----------



## bertok (28 May 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿como? Lo del chileno??
> 
> 
> *ANHQV approves this post*
> ...



Hay otras que también hacen competencia ::

[YOUTUBE]On_ZPiDEqkA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (28 May 2012)

Seren dijo:


> Puede sonar raro e impensable ahora mismo pero cuando estalle Brasil y su entorno (tanto si es el mes que viene como en 2 años) es el escopetazo a la recuperación europea. Si se revisan los ciclos económicos del último medio siglo hay una curiosa coincidencia entre crecimientos de emergentes ricos en materias primas y a la vez crisis en los paises desarrollados, y viceversa.
> Es complejo y largo de explicar (daría para un hilo propio), pero este circo gira en torno a tres palabras claves: materias primas-dolar-inflación, esta vez con el euro como invitado no bienvenido, el cual puede distorsionar algo el tema y la manipulación que hasta ahora ha habido en el movimiento de capitales.



Te lo compro a nivel global, pero SAN se hundiría en la mierda ...


----------



## ponzi (28 May 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Pues señores los p* tos pisos siguen igual. La gente sin trabajo, las empresas acojona.. el ibex por los suelos. Marianico lloroso y yo no consigo encontrar un piso decente en bcn.
> 
> Para colmo hablo con los propietarios "Oiga el piso es accesible, yo me muevo con scooter electrico" -Si, si
> 
> ...



Que los pisos siguen igual???!estaras de broma? Sera en el condado barcelones que se sienten ajenos al reino hispakistani porque en la capital algunos ya estan a un 30% de lo que costaban en plena burbuja. Y los alquileres estan como poco un 30% mas bajos


----------



## bertok (28 May 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Que los pisos siguen igual???!estaras de broma? Sera en el condado barcelones que se sienten ajenos al reino hispakistani porque en la capital algunos ya estan a un 30% de lo que costaban en plena burbuja. Y los alquileres estan como poco un 30% mas bajos



*Comienza la CAPITULACIÒN*


----------



## vyk (28 May 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Que los pisos siguen igual???!estaras de broma? Sera en el condado barcelones que se sienten ajenos al reino hispakistani porque en la capital algunos ya estan a un 30% de lo que costaban en plena burbuja. Y los alquileres estan como poco un 30% mas bajos



Pues yo te aseguro que en mu ciudad (A Coruña) las bajadas son prácticamente imperceptibles.


----------



## bertok (28 May 2012)

vyk dijo:


> Pues yo te aseguro que en mu ciudad (A Coruña) las bajadas son prácticamente imperceptibles.



Con calma, novacaga hará el sello off de golpe ::


----------



## ponzi (28 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> *Comienza la CAPITULACIÒN*



Ya llegará...Nadie es ajeno al agujero inmobiliario de este pais. Es lo mismo que un agujero negro en fisica, de primeras solo afecta a un area para posteriormente tragarse todo lo que hay a su alrededor. Para mi los dos agujeros negros primarios en este pais fueron uno en seseña y otro en alicante


----------



## burbufilia (28 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Vaaaaamos coño, alegrad esas vidas, esto sólo son pipos que van y vienen ....
> 
> [YOUTUBE]OpeGJvwm3ck[/YOUTUBE]



Que no decaiga y olé!

[YOUTUBE]9unQyS2HE7k[/YOUTUBE]

Achiquitaun-taun-taun


----------



## Ajetreo (28 May 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Que los pisos siguen igual???!estaras de broma? Sera en el condado barcelones que se sienten ajenos al reino hispakistani porque en la capital algunos ya estan a un 30% de lo que costaban en plena burbuja. Y los alquileres estan como poco un 30% mas bajos



Hablo de alquiler, y en efecto en el condado barceloní han bajado mucho menos, como en Doností seguramente. 
Pero con independencia del precio es la desgana y el mal hacer de los propietarios.

Para un propietario "normal" yo soy un mirlo blanco, señora madurita con hija joven pero con la adolescencia olvidada, ingresos estables y por encima de la media hispanistan, seguridad en el cobro.... 

Bueno pues no se molestan ni en darme la medida del ascensor... 
Si esto no es de vagos y de _porque yo lo valgo _ya me dirá


----------



## ponzi (28 May 2012)

vyk dijo:


> Pues yo te aseguro que en mu ciudad (A Coruña) las bajadas son prácticamente imperceptibles.



Es que alli estais empezando por los palacetes y pazos.... Entre 500k-750k te digo unos cuantos que estan en perfectas condiciones para entrar a vivir, en plan rollo 2000 metros cuadrados (y con alguna que otra hectarea)
. Debo ser de las pocas personas que esta mirando pisos....tanto mirar a la prima fea y a bankia que estan pasando desapercibidas determinadas ofertas en el mercado inmobiliario.


----------



## vyk (28 May 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Es que alli estais empezando por los palacetes y pazos.... Entre 500k-750k te digo unos cuantos que estan en perfectas condiciones para entrar a vivir, en plan rollo 2000 metros cuadrados (y con alguna que otra hectarea)



Yo supongo que se debe a la especial orografía de la ciudad (poca superficie disponible para construir) y a que aquí no ha habido la locura constructiva de otros sitios. Hablo de A Coruña city en concreto.


----------



## Sipanha (28 May 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> total, luego esa empresa quebrara y dira q esta en tantos consejos q lo de san jose le pilla de sorpresa....... para poner el cazo bien saben......
> 
> esto es interesante, aunq china siempre puede intentar deslocalizar fabricas a las zonas rurales de interior
> 
> ¿Volverán las fábricas a los países desarrollados? - Las Perlas de Kike - Cotizalia.com



China ya hace tiempo que está deslocalizando sus fábricas al interior por las diferéncias salariales/inmobiliárias con respecto a las zonas industriales tradicionales.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (28 May 2012)

A ver, varias cosas...


Mulder dijo:


> Pues parece que la situación ya se ha estabilizado de momento, creo que a partir de ahora ni velotes arriba ni abajo. Recuerden esperar a la señal del salgento Bertok-arensivia cuando la de:
> 
> S.Bertok-arensivia: a vé ¿habeis meao y cagao todos?
> 
> ...



Ya que estamos de HdelaPM, te propongo bertok que uses esta señal cuando llegue el momento: 




Ya sea en la firma o en el avatar, porque cuando llegue el momento no creo que se pueda seguir el ritmo del hilo )



bertok dijo:


> ::::::::
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Momento paranoia: En los últimos segundos habla de, por usar un eufemismo, levantar una cortina de humo. Y justo veo a mi jefe diciendo en la tele respecto a la detención del número uno de ETA que se sospecha que la presencia de Gurruchaga y Aramburu en el sur de Francia podría deberse al establecimiento de citas de captación de nuevos miembros de ETA.

Primero se había acabado todo de golpe tras el mensaje de ETA y ya sobraban hasta los escoltas porque no iban a volver a hacer falta. Ahora resulta que no, que es que están captando nuevos miembros... Joder, ¿y precisamente tenía que ser este fin de semana? A la mierda ya hombre... ¿Qué coño pactarían el año pasado? Porque no me trago lo del mensaje y que todo sucediera tan rápido.



ponzi dijo:


> Que los pisos siguen igual???!estaras de broma? Sera en el condado barcelones que se sienten ajenos al reino hispakistani porque en la capital algunos ya estan a un 30% de lo que costaban en plena burbuja. Y los alquileres estan como poco un 30% mas bajos



O sea, que siguen caros. O quizá sea mejor decir que están aún (más) inaccesibles que antes, dadas las circunstancias sociales del momento. Pero vamos, que te entiendo y es cierto que se ven bajadas, aunque opino como ajetreo que sigue siendo difícil hacerse con un techo (en alquiler o propiedad) y preocuparse de otras cosas (rollo pirámide de Maslow y tal)


----------



## ponzi (28 May 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Hablo de alquiler, y en efecto en el condado barceloní han bajado mucho menos, como en Doností seguramente.
> Pero con independencia del precio es la desgana y el mal hacer de los propietarios.
> 
> Para un propietario "normal" yo soy un mirlo blanco, señora madurita con hija joven pero con la adolescencia olvidada, ingresos estables y por encima de la media hispanistan, seguridad en el cobro....
> ...



Ya veran las barbas del vecino cortar y las suyas pondran a remojar...Cuando veas tantos carteles de se alquila y se vende en tarragona que no seas capaz de distinguir los colores de las cortinas en ese momento habra llegado el fin del porqueyolovalgo (acuerdate ....tarragona marcara el pistoletazo de salida). Es logico porque aun los bancos no han empezado a liquidar las cajas catalanas pero tiempo al tiempo...


----------



## ponzi (28 May 2012)

vyk dijo:


> Yo supongo que se debe a la especial orografía de la ciudad (poca superficie disponible para construir) y a que aquí no ha habido la locura constructiva de otros sitios. Hablo de A Coruña city en concreto.



De a coruña ciudad no conozco datos pero si buscas un poco a las afueras encontraras chollos. Yo ya estoy viendo pisos en MADRID por 40k-60k , en madrid capital nada de irse a las afueras y pisos que se de buena tinta que se vendian a 180k-200k


----------



## Felix (28 May 2012)

Seniores y senioras gracias por otro gran dia de hvei, se nota que el guano saca lo mejor de cada uno.


----------



## nombre (28 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Vaaaaamos coño, alegrad esas vidas, esto sólo son pipos que van y vienen ....
> 
> [YOUTUBE]OpeGJvwm3ck[/YOUTUBE]





Increible BERTOK, no me canso de verlo. Que magia, que purpurinas, que luces, que mujeres, que frescura transmiten, impresionante Kate, que emocionante en conjunto, colores, luces... Por mi lo cuelgas todas las semanas hasta que acabe la crisis y lo convertimos en banda sonora oficial


----------



## ponzi (28 May 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> A ver, varias cosas...Ya que estamos de HdelaPM, te propongo bertok que uses esta señal cuando llegue el momento:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues yo creo que para los pocos privilegiados que tenga trabajo van a ver precios de risa. De hecho yo ya los estoy viendo. Te aseguro que nadie seria capaz de construir un piso en la actualidad con los salarios que hay y el precio del suelo en Madrid ciudad por 50k o menos


----------



## Optimista bien informado (28 May 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Pues yo creo que para* los pocos privilegiados que tenga trabajo van a ver precios de risa*. De hecho yo ya los estoy viendo. Te aseguro que nadie seria capaz de construir un piso en la actualidad con los salarios que hay y el precio del suelo en Madrid ciudad por 50k o menos



Me estás dando la razón, están más inaccesibles que antes 

Y sí, es cierto lo que dices. Son cosas compatibles.


----------



## bertok (29 May 2012)

*"Cuando baje de verdad el precio de las casas, para la mayoría de la gente la vivienda será la menor de sus preocupaciones"*


----------



## Pepitoria (29 May 2012)

¿Cuando se retoman los futuros usanos?


----------



## Janus (29 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> ¿te vienes con nosotros?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]u9Du32hobeI[/YOUTUBE]



Yo iré, es un camino ya conocido para mí

tenga usted cuidado no vaya a quedarse dormido en una balsa pato de plástico y aterrice en un cortijo de guiris libertinos en lo sexual.

Si mira hacia atrás y no me ve, no se preocupe que con algún otro forero estaré con setas y pibas jóvenes.


----------



## Janus (29 May 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> Por ESPAÑA!!!!!
> 
> 
> Hay que salvar las ultimas posiciones de trinchera.
> ...



Primero las plusvis y .... si queda algo para salvar España ... algo se podrá hacer. Pero el orden de las prioridades tiene que ser básico.


----------



## ponzi (29 May 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Me estás dando la razón, están más inaccesibles que antes
> 
> Y sí, es cierto lo que dices. Son cosas compatibles.



Una sola palabra ....AHORRA. Yo de haber sabido a que niveles ibamos a llegar hubiese ahorrado mucho mas. Van a existir unas diferentias brutales entre quienes tengan ahorros y quienes tengan deudas , estoy convencido que solo estamos viendo la punta del iceberg de lo que puede llegar a ser


----------



## bertok (29 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Yo iré, es un camino ya conocido para mí
> 
> tenga usted cuidado no vaya a quedarse dormido en una balsa pato de plástico y aterrice en un cortijo de guiris libertinos en lo sexual.
> 
> Si mira hacia atrás y no me ve, no se preocupe que con algún otro forero estaré con setas y pibas jóvenes.



Nos veremos en el camino, guarde liquidez para el momento. :fiufiu:


----------



## Janus (29 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Vaaaaamos coño, alegrad esas vidas, esto sólo son pipos que van y vienen ....
> 
> [YOUTUBE]OpeGJvwm3ck[/YOUTUBE]



Les vamos a dejar secos, nos lo van a dar todo.

Pitbull - Give Me Everything ft. Ne-Yo, Afrojack, Nayer - YouTube

I can't make it better. It will be the last battle, the profiest.


----------



## Janus (29 May 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿como? Lo del chileno??
> 
> 
> *ANHQV approves this post*
> ...



CALLOS diría yo!


----------



## TenienteDan (29 May 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Hablo de alquiler, y en efecto en el condado barceloní han bajado mucho menos, como en Doností seguramente.
> Pero con independencia del precio es la desgana y el mal hacer de los propietarios.
> 
> Para un propietario "normal" yo soy un mirlo blanco, señora madurita con hija joven pero con la adolescencia olvidada, ingresos estables y por encima de la media hispanistan, seguridad en el cobro....
> ...



Si es que cuando sales por ahí y te topas con un gran porcentaje de la población española te das cuenta que somos minoría de forma exagerada.


----------



## Janus (29 May 2012)

Seren dijo:


> Puede sonar raro e impensable ahora mismo pero cuando estalle Brasil y su entorno (tanto si es el mes que viene como en 2 años) es el escopetazo a la recuperación europea. Si se revisan los ciclos económicos del último medio siglo hay una curiosa coincidencia entre crecimientos de emergentes ricos en materias primas y a la vez crisis en los paises desarrollados, y viceversa.
> Es complejo y largo de explicar (daría para un hilo propio), pero este circo gira en torno a tres palabras claves: materias primas-dolar-inflación, esta vez con el euro como invitado no bienvenido, el cual puede distorsionar algo el tema y la manipulación que hasta ahora ha habido en el movimiento de capitales.



Pues estos cabrones tienen cuerda para rato. Hasta el 2016 tras los mundiales .... van a estar en la pomada salvo que estornuden en el 2014 tras el mundial.


----------



## Janus (29 May 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Hablo de alquiler, y en efecto en el condado barceloní han bajado mucho menos, como en Doností seguramente.
> Pero con independencia del precio es la desgana y el mal hacer de los propietarios.
> 
> Para un propietario "normal" yo soy un mirlo blanco, señora madurita con hija joven pero con la adolescencia olvidada, ingresos estables y por encima de la media hispanistan, seguridad en el cobro....
> ...



Pues yo cuando voy a Barna, 4 veces al mes, sigo viendo pobres pidiendo, más que en Madrid.


----------



## ponzi (29 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Pues estos cabrones tienen cuerda para rato. Hasta el 2016 tras los mundiales .... van a estar en la pomada salvo que estornuden en el 2014 tras el mundial.



Me estoy quedando atonito con el calendario que marcaba el banco que antes mencione...por cierto ALEMAN. Todas las piezas encajan, estan creando las futuras clases medias , los pepitos de mañana asi cuando brasil este seco ya no importara porque habra otras alternativas. Parecemos cobayas


----------



## Janus (29 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Nos veremos en el camino, guarde liquidez para el momento. :fiufiu:



Ando bien que hoy he cobrado :o


----------



## Ajetreo (29 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Pues yo cuando voy a Barna, 4 veces al mes, sigo viendo pobres pidiendo, más que en Madrid.



Pero hable con ellos, un 70% son de importación, allí se puede sobrevivir un invierno en la calle, en Madrid es mucho mas duro


----------



## Janus (29 May 2012)

Venga arriba ese ánimo que falta poco o mucho ..... pero lo que falta lo vamos disfrutar. Pocas veces vamos a ver a Bankia costando lo que cuesta una bolsa de plástico pedida a la cajera de un El Corte Inglés, o el Santander por el precio del Marca.

Chris Brown - Yeah 3x - YouTube

Now everybody put his hands in the air!


----------



## ponzi (29 May 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Pero hable con ellos, un 70% son de importación, allí se puede sobrevivir un invierno en la calle, en Madrid es mucho mas duro



Y no se olvide del verano.Vaya climatologia mas radical que tenemos en Madrid....Cada dia se parece mas al sahara. Pasamos de 48 en verano a -5 en invierno y sin inmutarnos... Para los ingenieros del hilo, al que se le ocurra inventar trajes con climatizacion incorporada SE FORRA os lo aseguro


----------



## Janus (29 May 2012)

Os suena lo de "queremos ser tu banco". Pues le vamos a dar duro y por las rodillas. Hasta por debajo de 2 euros no vamos a parar. Hasta el tito se va a asustar y nos va a soltar barato su papel. Y cuando seamos sus dueños, el vamos a hacer un despido procedente.

We don't need your money. Your blood is a fair price.


----------



## Janus (29 May 2012)

Amigos, España está de enhorabuena. El ínclito Pepe Flores ha ganado el GH 12+1. Con dos cojones!

.... y los españoles gastándose los leuros llamando para votar. Esto no tiene arreglo.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (29 May 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Una sola palabra ....AHORRA. Yo de haber sabido a que niveles ibamos a llegar hubiese ahorrado mucho mas. Van a existir unas diferentias brutales entre quienes tengan ahorros y quienes tengan deudas , estoy convencido que solo estamos viendo la punta del iceberg de lo que puede llegar a ser



Ese es el mejor consejo que se puede dar en estos momentos, sobre todo a los que nunca han sabido el significado pleno de esa palabra )

De todos modos, por motivos laborales, no me planteo fijar mi residencia (y mucho menos comprarla) en ningún lugar antes de 8-10 años. En mi caso promoción => traslado. Tengo 6 escalones por encima, en ese tiempo espero subir 2 (con suerte 3 quizá en unos 12 años) y algún tiempo después (10 o 12 años más) otro más, antes de jubilarme si es que eso aún existe 

Total, que para mi el estar de alquiler sí que supone una ventaja competitiva, ya que conozco casos de compañeros que no se plantean ascender porque no podrían hacer frente a la hipoteca aquí y al alojamiento en otro destino, aunque sea por unos meses. Me alegraría sino fuera porque resulta bastante triste ver a la gente desistir de hacer carrera por ese motivo. Mierda de país. [(c) Mr. B.]


----------



## INTRUDER (29 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Amigos, España está de enhorabuena. El ínclito Pepe Flores ha ganado el GH 12+1. Con dos cojones!
> 
> .... y los españoles gastándose los leuros llamando para votar. Esto no tiene arreglo.



Ya se puede convertir en "Bankero", tiene el target perfecto.

:XX:


----------



## Janus (29 May 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Ese es el mejor consejo que se puede dar en estos momentos, sobre todo a los que nunca han sabido el significado pleno de esa palabra )
> 
> De todos modos, por motivos laborales, no me planteo fijar mi residencia (y mucho menos comprarla) en ningún lugar antes de 8-10 años. En mi caso promoción => traslado. Tengo 6 escalones por encima, en ese tiempo espero subir 2 (con suerte 3 quizá en unos 12 años) y algún tiempo después (10 o 12 años más) otro más, antes de jubilarme si es que eso aún existe
> 
> Total, que para mi el estar de alquiler sí que supone una ventaja competitiva, ya que conozco casos de compañeros que no se plantean ascender porque no podrían hacer frente a la hipoteca aquí y al alojamiento en otro destino, aunque sea por unos meses. Me alegraría sino fuera porque resulta bastante triste ver a la gente desistir de hacer carrera por ese motivo. Mierda de país. [(c) Mr. B.]



6 escalones por encima!!!!!, joder pues sí que estás rodeado de castuzos. Pues dónde curras, amigo?

Los hay que ahorran para prolongar su agonía y los que ahorran para sacar un mayor retorno. Unos y otros forman el tablero de ajedrez.


----------



## Janus (29 May 2012)

España se queda sin dinero: el sistema bancario necesitará ayuda externa - elEconomista.es

... cuando lo multipliquemos por 400 para pasarlo a neopesetas, se nos van a caer de los bolsillos hoygan!


----------



## Optimista bien informado (29 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> 6 escalones por encima!!!!!, joder pues sí que estás rodeado de castuzos. Pues dónde curras, amigo?



¿Dónde voy a currar? Pues donde realmente se curra, en la base de la pirámide: 






)

Pero vamos, con subir 3 antes de jubilarme, me doy con un canto en los dientes. ::


----------



## Janus (29 May 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> ¿Dónde voy a currar? Pues donde realmente se curra, en la base de la pirámide:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Está bien conocer a gente en cualquier sitio. Solo te pedimos que cuando veas a algunos con guillotinas por la calle, mires para otro lado. Seguro que harán más bien ellos que el que hicieras tú arrestándolos. Dales dos días que lo mismo el país mejora sustancialmente.

Amigo, te queda más mili que al palo de la bandera. Es una profesión donde se sube cuando las palma el que está arriba.

los porretas. aijo - YouTube


----------



## ponzi (29 May 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Ese es el mejor consejo que se puede dar en estos momentos, sobre todo a los que nunca han sabido el significado pleno de esa palabra )
> 
> De todos modos, por motivos laborales, no me planteo fijar mi residencia (y mucho menos comprarla) en ningún lugar antes de 8-10 años. En mi caso promoción => traslado. Tengo 6 escalones por encima, en ese tiempo espero subir 2 (con suerte 3 quizá en unos 12 años) y algún tiempo después (10 o 12 años más) otro más, antes de jubilarme si es que eso aún existe
> 
> Total, que para mi el estar de alquiler sí que supone una ventaja competitiva, ya que conozco casos de compañeros que no se plantean ascender porque no podrían hacer frente a la hipoteca aquí y al alojamiento en otro destino, aunque sea por unos meses. Me alegraría sino fuera porque resulta bastante triste ver a la gente desistir de hacer carrera por ese motivo. Mierda de país. [(c) Mr. B.]



Es que con los precios que estoy viendo y que manejo, para un futuro no muy lejano es probable que no necesites ni hipoteca. Bajara todo, hasta los alquileres, aqui en Madrid la gente ha interiorizado muy bien el problema. Por ponerte algunos ejemplos : conozco alquileres que han pasado de 850 a 700 o 650 y de 600 a 400. La pena es que hay gente que lo esta pasando muy mal y esperate que alguno no lo pasemos mal por temas simplemente laborales. Yo he visto oficinas donde miraban a los no hipotecados como gente rara, apestados , gente ajena a la sociedad...Lo peor de todo esto es que esta bola la han creado todos los españoles con su actitud


----------



## paulistano (29 May 2012)

Joder janus me lógueo desde el iPhone de mi novia Para darte un thanks por hacerme recordar viejos tiempos..... Porretas.... Y ademas de los primeros discos, no los que se pusieron de moda al final.... Grandes.... A algunos conciertos fui junto con los boicot o reincidents....

Buenas noches


----------



## Optimista bien informado (29 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Está bien conocer a gente en cualquier sitio. Solo te pedimos que cuando veas a algunos con guillotinas por la calle, mires para otro lado. Seguro que harán más bien ellos que el que hicieras tú arrestándolos. Dales dos días que lo mismo el país mejora sustancialmente.



Anda que no llevo yo tiempo esperando las guillotinas y diciendo que lo que hace falta es una guillotina en cada plaza mayor para que los "representantes" recuerden para qué fueron elegidos.



Janus dijo:


> Amigo, te queda más mili que al palo de la bandera. Es una profesión donde se sube cuando las palma el que está arriba.



Sí, es como el brindis que hacían los oficiales en unos libros que leí sobre la armada inglesa en tiempos de Napoleón: "¡Por las guerras y las plagas!" (Única forma de que corriera el escalafón)

De todos modos, y siguiendo lo que he comentado antes, ahora el brindis apropiado sería "Por las jubilaciones y las hipotecas". Además tengo más de 30 años de profesión por delante, es una carrera de fondo, aunque lo interesante es pasar las primeras metas cuanto antes. En fin, a dormir, que mañana hay que levantar España


----------



## atman (29 May 2012)

Lo leo en Reuters... y no salgo de mi asombro: quiebra el mayor bufete de abogados de estados unidos... 1.300 abogados... ¿a donde vamos a llegar? De lo poco que conozco, los yankies y los italianos, parecen disfrutar demandando. En los tiempos que corren estos tendrían que estar forrándose....


----------



## Optimista bien informado (29 May 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Y*o he visto oficinas donde miraban a los no hipotecados como gente rara, apestados , gente ajena a la sociedad.*..Lo peor de todo esto es que esta bola la han creado todos los españoles con su actitud



Eso lo he vivido yo hasta hace muy poco:
- ¿De Madrid y funcionario? ¿Y cómo que no te hipotecas?
- Ascensos y tal.
- Buah, tú métete ahora, y luego ya se verá.
- ...


----------



## Janus (29 May 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Joder janus me lógueo desde el iPhone de mi novia Para darte un thanks por hacerme recordar viejos tiempos..... Porretas.... Y ademas de los primeros discos, no los que se pusieron de moda al final.... Grandes.... A algunos conciertos fui junto con los boicot o reincidents....
> 
> Buenas noches



La ocasión lo merecía. Muchos grupos de los 80 representaban a muchos. Era una época dura pero más chula que ahora. Por lo menos éramos menos conscientes del latrocinio de los castuzos. Después vino Felipe, Aznar, ZijoPuta y RameroJoy. Es de cajón que no haya ido a mejor para todos en general.


----------



## Janus (29 May 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Anda que no llevo yo tiempo esperando las guillotinas y diciendo que lo que hace falta es una guillotina en cada plaza mayor para que los "representantes" recuerden para qué fueron elegidos.
> 
> Sí, es como el brindis que hacían los oficiales en unos libros que leí sobre la armada inglesa en tiempos de Napoleón: "¡Por las guerras y las plagas!" (Única forma de que corriera el escalafón)
> 
> De todos modos, y siguiendo lo que he comentado antes, ahora el brindis apropiado sería "Por las jubilaciones y las hipotecas". Además tengo más de 30 años de profesión por delante, es una carrera de fondo, aunque lo interesante es pasar las primeras metas cuanto antes. En fin, a dormir, que mañana hay que levantar España



Los policías váis a tener mucho trabajo en los próximos años, ya verás la de ostias que va a haber.


----------



## ponzi (29 May 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Eso lo he vivido yo hasta hace muy poco:
> - ¿De Madrid y funcionario? ¿Y cómo que no te hipotecas?
> - Ascensos y tal.
> - Buah, tú métete ahora, y luego ya se verá.
> - ...



Me duele ver la situacion actual pero lo que mas me fastidia es que ha sido provocada y consentida. Politicos y sindicatos a traves de cajas pusieron el caramelo a miles de españoles y muchos con ansias de acaparar el universo picaron.Y si no picabas eras mal visto...y ahora que? Todos a pagar los marrones ajenos sin comerlo ni beberlo, donde estan todas esos altivos que se metian con los demas por no querer jugar al juego de los politicos? Maldita envidia española con ella han arruinado 10 años de proyectos,empleos, vidas, empresas....


----------



## paulistano (29 May 2012)

Sigamos.....

Nemesio fdez. Cuesta a repsol.... Mas castuzos... Puajijjjjjjj


----------



## ponzi (29 May 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Anda que no llevo yo tiempo esperando las guillotinas y diciendo que lo que hace falta es una guillotina en cada plaza mayor para que los "representantes" recuerden para qué fueron elegidos.
> 
> Sí, es como el brindis que hacían los oficiales en unos libros que leí sobre la armada inglesa en tiempos de Napoleón: "¡Por las guerras y las plagas!" (Única forma de que corriera el escalafón)
> 
> De todos modos, y siguiendo lo que he comentado antes, ahora el brindis apropiado sería "Por las jubilaciones y las hipotecas". Además tengo más de 30 años de profesión por delante, es una carrera de fondo, aunque lo interesante es pasar las primeras metas cuanto antes. En fin, a dormir, que mañana hay que levantar España



No te preocupes que vas a tener tiempo para ganarte el salario con el sudor de tu frente y muy a lo bestia. Sinceramente por el bien de todos espero equivocarme. Se de mucha gente que ha metido pasta en pagares pensando que eran depositos ..... como las cajas empiecen a dar perdidas y esos pagares no se paguen, va a montarse un pifostio....A mas de uno le oido ya ...no pienso sacar los pagares antes de tiempo de bankia es por pura dignidad como me quiten mi dinero voy a por la recortada. La campaña de los pagares ha tenido mucho mas exito que la de las preferentes y bueno ya ni hablemos de los GARANTIZADOS que invierten una parte en deuda publica. Como revienten estos dos productos y a la vez bajen las pensiones vas a hartarte a ver guillotinas y antorchas. Y me repito ojala me equivoque por el bien de todos


----------



## ponzi (29 May 2012)

Madre mia un hilo en el foro principal sobre un amigo que ha palmado 150k en bankia... Aqui va a haber muchas ostias y alguna entidad parece que lleva muchas papeletas en esta tombola


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 May 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Madre mia un hilo en el foro principal sobre un amigo que ha palmado 150k en bankia... Aqui va a haber muchas ostias y alguna entidad patece que lleva muchas papeletes en esta tombola



cual????....


----------



## ponzi (29 May 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> cual????....



No lo encuentro desde el movil, pero estaba ahi. Era un forero que contaba la historia de un amigo suyo. No se si seria real esa en concreto pero yo conozco otras muchas que si lo son, el futuro no se antoja precisamente agradable


----------



## atlanterra (29 May 2012)

El Euro, El Euro!!!! Que se nos va!!!


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 May 2012)

Ha estado apuntito de perder el 1.25


----------



## MateAmargo (29 May 2012)

Es de Perroflauta, tampoco tomarselo tan a la tremenda. 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ai-o-de-perder-dias-ahorros-de-toda-vida.html


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 May 2012)

Del último informe que me ha llegado...

"...Una vez ultrapasado el importante soporte al nivel de los mínimos de este año
(1.2625) el objetivo del EURUSD serán los mínimos de 2011 a 1.1875.
La posibilidad de construcción de un “doublé button” no se concretó y el par se transacciona
claramente en una fuerte tendencia descendente que lo podrá llevar rápidamente a niveles de
1.2453 y para un primer objetivo a 1.2230."

"


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 May 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Y no se olvide del verano.Vaya climatologia mas radical que tenemos en Madrid....Cada dia se parece mas al sahara. Pasamos de 48 en verano a -5 en invierno y sin inmutarnos... Para los ingenieros del hilo, al que se le ocurra inventar trajes con climatizacion incorporada SE FORRA os lo aseguro



Asi es granada  


Janus dijo:


> Amigos, España está de enhorabuena. El ínclito Pepe Flores ha ganado el GH 12+1. Con dos cojones!
> 
> .... y los españoles gastándose los leuros llamando para votar. Esto no tiene arreglo.



Me da que usted se gasto los euros en el gafotas.....


----------



## enric68 (29 May 2012)




----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 May 2012)

Buenos dias,

Emilio Botín-Sanz de Sautuola y García de los Ríos, presidente, compra una acción a un precio de 4,72 euros. Controla un 0,844%.

Insiders: El vicepresidente de Santander aumenta su participación en la entidad - Noticias ibex informacion ibex


----------



## pollastre (29 May 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Asi es granada




Al menos allí les regalan la tapa con la caña ::

Nosotros tenemos los 40 gradazos y encima nos la cobran ::


----------



## tonuel (29 May 2012)

El Botín comprando 1 acción... si que debe estar jodida la cosa... :


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 May 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Al menos allí les regalan la tapa con la caña ::
> 
> Nosotros tenemos los 40 gradazos y encima nos la cobran ::



Eh! No me sea quejica, que al menos alli tenéis playa....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 May 2012)

Buscando motivación 


[YOUTUBE]E1zstrWR3O0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## FranR (29 May 2012)

Las líneas discontinuas naranjas son los niveles marcados ayer, como niveles previos a una caída más profunda. Como vemos el 6.444 se rompió con volumen, lo que nos envió directamente al nivel inferior. Lo único bueno de la jornada es que el cierre no se alejó mucho de esa zona pre 5.xxx y no hubo volumen.<br />
<br />
¿Qué tenemos para hoy? Pues un canal cerrado por los 6.396-6.456<br />
<br />
Abajo, 6.380 y si lo rompemos 6.320 que puede traer una jornada, digamos NEGRA.6.210 aprox.<br />
<br />
Arriba seguimos con tendencia a perder los 6000 mientras no:<br />
1. Salgamos del canal por arriba 6.456<br />
2. Y sobre todo que rompamos arriba los 6.562.<br />
<br />
En ese caso si podremos concluir con la semana alcista (en cuanto se anuncien las medidas, solicitud de ayuda a Europa, medidas de urgencia, etc, etc)<br />
<br />
Dax (c): 6.327-6.349<br />
<br />
<br />


----------



## FranR (29 May 2012)

Nuevo hilo que petamos ....que alguien haga el honor


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 May 2012)

Nuevo hilo para dos días????

Yo creo que esto aguanta......

Que venga un admin y nos diga si abrimos uno nuevo o si esto aguanta....

Pero si le hace ilu.....


----------



## The Hellion (29 May 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Nuevo hilo para dos días????
> 
> Yo creo que esto aguanta......
> 
> ...



¿Y si hacemos algo realmente revolucionario y rompedor.... y abrimos el de junio dos días antes? ¿No nos haría eso un poco.... bankeros?


----------



## Durmiente (29 May 2012)

Buenos dias

¿Alguien ve la preapertura?


----------



## pollastre (29 May 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> ¿Y si hacemos algo realmente revolucionario y rompedor.... y abrimos el de junio dos días antes? ¿No nos haría eso un poco.... bankeros?



Uuuuuuhhh... viviendo al límite, ¿eh?


----------



## FranR (29 May 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Nuevo hilo para dos días????
> 
> *Yo creo que esto aguanta......*
> 
> ...



Rajao stile...esto aguanta

Hito histórico va a petar el hilo e hispanistán a la vez :XX::XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (29 May 2012)

hilo de junio en mayo , apocalipsis pepon en onor der MV


----------



## FranR (29 May 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> Buenos dias
> 
> ¿Alguien ve la preapertura?



Alguno ya se ve hasta cuatro huevos, imagine...::


----------



## pollastre (29 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> hilo de junio en mayo , apocalipsis pepon en onor der MV



cat-boy, cuando cantes un cortilargo con SLP menor de 80 pips, te abrimos un hilo en tu _onor _ ::


----------



## FranR (29 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> hilo de junio en mayo , apocalipsis pepon en onor der MV



Así me gusta, con humildad


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> hilo de junio en mayo , apocalipsis pepon en onor der MV



déle mv!! déle en su onorrrrrrrrrr!!! :XX: :XX:


----------



## FranR (29 May 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> déle mv!! déle en su onorrrrrrrrrr!!! :XX: :XX:



Jo--der no lo anime que tenemos hilo PG para una quincena.

QUE HORRÓ :ouch:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 May 2012)

no olviden lo de tema mítico si abren uno nuevo...


----------



## FranR (29 May 2012)

Aguantemos mientras esté verde...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Aguantemos mientras esté verde...



¿con que anda liado? Con las bbva?
edit<. ostrás el dax a 40 puntos del putibex.......:8:....................:ouch:...........................:XX:


edit2<. quien dice 40,dice 30....


----------



## pollastre (29 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Aguantemos mientras esté verde...



Ojete-calor, que acaban de despacharse con un neto de +1000 en sólo los primeros cuatro minutos de sesión....


----------



## diosmercado (29 May 2012)

Como es esto...? hoy toca mas 2-3%, eso es. Para variar haciendo el cabra.

A-que-huelen-las-nubes Carpatos pone esto:



> Se espera una apertura alcista en Europa gracias a un rumor que ha corrido esta noche por Asia según el cual el gobierno chino estaría preparando un programa de estímulo.


----------



## tonuel (29 May 2012)

> *Banco Popular ultima venta participación de banco por Internet*- 29/05/12 08 : 39
> 
> MADRID (EFE Dow Jones)--Banco Popular Español SA (POP.MC) ultima la venta de un 51% en su negocio de banca por Internet Bancopopular-e, informa el martes el diario Expansión, citando fuentes próximas al proceso.
> 
> El rotativo indica que la venta podría generar unas plusvalías de EUR2.000 millones y que Popular está estudiando distintas ofertas, incluida una de su socio francés Credit Mutuel, que posee un 5% del banco español.





si que debe estar calentita la cosa... ::


----------



## tonuel (29 May 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> edit2<. quien dice 40,dice 30....




o 20... vamosssssss......... ::


De codearnos con el DOW a codearnos con el DAX... se ve que nos estamos germanizando... 


Saludos


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 May 2012)

esto apesta a un short-españa long-lo que sea..... dinero seguro!!!


----------



## ghkghk (29 May 2012)

tonuel dijo:


> El Botín comprando 1 acción... si que debe estar jodida la cosa... :



Como no paga comisiones...


----------



## burbublase (29 May 2012)

Burbublase estuvo en este hilo historico, el dia de hoy.

Lo pongo ahora, antes de que el Calopezserver se vaya abajo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 May 2012)

tonuel dijo:


> o 20... vamosssssss......... ::
> 
> 
> De codearnos con el DOW a codearnos con el DAX... se ve que nos estamos germanizando...
> ...


----------



## tonuel (29 May 2012)

que alguien saque el cava... :Baile: :Baile: :Baile:



próxima referencia el eurostoxx... )


Saludos )


----------



## AssGaper (29 May 2012)

Nos hundimos. Salten del barco!!!!!


----------



## FranR (29 May 2012)

Zeñoressss roto el nivel inferior con volumen...
Encantado de haberlos conocido.

El Dax pabajo en busca de primer nivel los cortos eran muy claroooosssss


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 May 2012)

siguiente parada ftse100 ::


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (29 May 2012)

Que tios. Ni dos minutillos de subida han dado....


----------



## bertok (29 May 2012)

Mantengan la calma, trend is your friend


----------



## FranR (29 May 2012)

Señores, si alguno se echa mano y se encuentra esto, dos no son suyos, son de Pandoro.

OJIto SI NO RECUPERAMOS EN CINCO MINUTOS...OSTIAZOOOOOO

396 de resistencia, tenemos que tocar y a jugar....


----------



## pollastre (29 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Zeñoressss roto el nivel inferior con volumen...
> Encantado de haberlos conocido.
> 
> El Dax pabajo en busca de primer nivel los cortos eran muy claroooosssss




[Yo-FranR Robot] .- "Bip bip prrrrTIC .... bracket de relevantes FDAX en .... 6374 y 6423"


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (29 May 2012)

Ibex: 6382.50
Dax: 6396.80


----------



## Tio Masclet (29 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Señores, si alguno se echa mano y se encuentra esto, dos no son suyos, son de Pandoro.
> 
> OJIto SI NO RECUPERAMOS EN CINCO MINUTOS...OSTIAZOOOOOO
> 
> 396 de resistencia, tenemos que tocar y a jugar....



¡Qué grande es usted!

Por cierto, el hilo hoy está pasando una prueba de stress, no se apuren que, si la anterior la pasaron los bancos patrios, nuestro hilo aguantará, no caerá.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 May 2012)

Si cae el hilo será la señal de que el culibes se está cagando patas abajo.....


----------



## Adriangtir (29 May 2012)

Mif dienTEF me loz han zaltado...

Vamos hombre, que alguien de de alta el ADSL con TEF hoy a ver si recuperamos algo (aunque sea para salir con algo de dignidad)


----------



## dj-mesa (29 May 2012)

Uno de toro para la coleccion






Y otro de oso


----------



## FranR (29 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Señores, si alguno se echa mano y se encuentra esto, dos no son suyos, son de Pandoro.
> 
> OJIto SI NO RECUPERAMOS EN CINCO MINUTOS...OSTIAZOOOOOO
> 
> *396 de resistencia, tenemos que tocar y a jugar*....



Ahí estamos Hamijos....Pepon ven a mí...

TOC TOC llaman a la puerta...:cook:


----------



## pollastre (29 May 2012)

Si quisiera tocar el 423, unos cortiños con cariño sí que se podían probar ahí, sí... objetivo a 403 y +20 pips.


----------



## FranR (29 May 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Si quisiera tocar el 423, unos cortiños con cariño sí que se podían probar ahí, sí... objetivo a 403 y +20 pips.



Lo veo abajo maese...

El Ibex ha pedido cortos 60 puntos de objetivo.

Bufffffff
que complicado está la cosa, hay pelea dura...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Ahí estamos Hamijos....Pepon ven a mí...
> 
> TOC TOC llaman a la puerta...:cook:


----------



## Tio Masclet (29 May 2012)

Por cierto, ¿se imaginan estar trabajando de cuidador del Popular?
Llevan, que yo sepa, 2 días intentando aguantarlo en 1,700.
Menuda faena, para que luego nos quejemos del aburrimiento de nuestros trabajos.


----------



## FranR (29 May 2012)

Dos roturas con volumen, si no lo tiran a los 320 es que están haciendo un trabajo subterráneo muy muy fino.


----------



## FranR (29 May 2012)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Por cierto, ¿se imaginan estar trabajando de cuidador del Popular?
> Llevan, que yo sepa, 2 días intentando aguantarlo en 1,700.
> Menuda faena, para que luego nos quejemos del aburrimiento de nuestros trabajos.



Popular le espera un castigo enorme...apuestas...1.15 en 10 sesiones

Señores que pelea hay en esta zona!!!!!

No habrá prisioneros...


----------



## pollastre (29 May 2012)

ojete-calor....

ojo, visita al 423....


----------



## Burbujilimo (29 May 2012)

El viernes quitaron los cortos de bankia (recibí anuncio de clicktrade).

Llevo días cubriendo las posiciones de bbva y bkt vía cortos (y menos mal)... Hoy lo he intentado en apertura (no hay gap alcista que no se cierre últimamente) y en bkt ya no dejaban cortos.

No he probado otros, a bkt le metí cortos ayer mismo (entre los 2,60 - 2,50, para el gap de apertura, y en la perdida de los 2,85, de 2,845 a los 2,805). Hoy iba a intentar lo mismo y nones...

¿Habeis visto alguna noticia al respecto?


----------



## FranR (29 May 2012)

K´angustia...será cuando menos te lo esperes. 

3-2-1

HDP :XX:


----------



## pollastre (29 May 2012)

Aquí se juega el partido de esta hora; si aguanta el 38x, nos vamos al 423. Si no... :cook:

edit: "alguien" se ha cansado de esperar al 423. En la bajada hemos perdido todo el neto que teníamos acumulado en la primera hora de la sesión. Pasamos a neutral y a configuración nueva.


----------



## FranR (29 May 2012)

Hamijo..jornada épica...


----------



## cit (29 May 2012)

La de Dios! pero que acaba de pasar!?!??


----------



## FranR (29 May 2012)

cit dijo:


> La de Dios! pero que acaba de pasar!?!??



De momento nada, espere verá que risa....


----------



## tonuel (29 May 2012)

Ay señor... llévanos pronto...!!! :S


----------



## pollastre (29 May 2012)

cit dijo:


> La de Dios! pero que acaba de pasar!?!??



Un fallo alcista; el que lo estaba desplegando se ha venido abajo porque veía que pasaban los minutos y no salía adelante el tema, y ha deshecho la posición. 

Eso nos ha llevado a neutral, pero al mismo tiempo muchos gazelles han confundido el movimiento con una venta neta (en vez de un cierre de largos) y se han sumado al mini selloff, provocando que hayamos pasado inmediatamente de neutral a negativo.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 May 2012)

Y el ibex abajo del dax. 

Ahora cuando todos piensan en el ftse100 algunos miran al MIB. Una cosa digo muy en serio, esos italianos que se han creido para estar por encima nuestra, A POR ELLOS.


----------



## FranR (29 May 2012)

Yo solo digo una cosa...en el blog tengo una cifra que se está convirtiendo en fundamental....380.
Como la use de resistencia ahora....habla Mariano si o si en cuatro horas.

TENGO MIEDO MAMA


----------



## tonuel (29 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> TENGO MIEDO MAMA



Tranquilo hamijo... piense que algún día... algún día... todo ésto pasará... 8:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 May 2012)

Vamos a ir preparando el aperitivo de hoy:







No se ansien que hay mas rondas...


----------



## ERB (29 May 2012)

Hoy empiezan a cotizar los futuros sobre el bono a 10 años – CincoDías.com
29 mayo 2012

Meff admitirá a negociación a partir de hoy la negociación de futuros sobre el bono a 10 años, después de la aprobación de este nuevo tipo de operativa por la CNMV. Estos contratos permitirán a los inversores tomar posiciones en deuda pública española sin necesidad de comprar o vender bonos, al igual que sucede con los futuros de las acciones.

Hoy empiezan a cotizar los futuros sobre el bono a 10 años - CincoDías.com


----------



## FranR (29 May 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Vamos a ir preparando el aperitivo de hoy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo peor de todo es que el SP futuros sube casi un punto, el Luis nos va a poner a coger caracoles para él a todos.


----------



## The Hellion (29 May 2012)

Pues después del brutal rally alcista, tenemos el brutal rally caracolero, pero brutal de verdad. Arrastran latas de pimientos de 300 gramos


----------



## R3v3nANT (29 May 2012)

¿Al final el no poderse poner corto en banca mediana y Caixabank es por prohibición o porque el artículo está agotado?


----------



## Janus (29 May 2012)

Anden tranquilos que la jornada comienza ahora.

Pudiera, pretérito imperfecto del subjuntivo = deseo, que el SP salvase los muebles.


----------



## R3v3nANT (29 May 2012)

Ayer me acordé de Chinito. 11 de la noche, AP7, parando a tomar un café en el área de l'Hospitalet de l'Infant (Tarragona) y me veo una chinita que estaba bastante rica de ventipico que sale del baño con un vestido de fiesta. Le pego la mirada estándard de "que rica estás", me mira respondiendo "lo sé". Total salgo con el café y estaba la chinita con su novio y otra pareja en........ la máquina tragaperras, of course. Y al salir al parking sólo estaba mi RAV4 junto al coche de los chinitos de ventitantos y aquí es donde me acordé de Chinito, un 645, "joder!" pensé, putos chinos con un coche de 100.000 leuros y me los imaginé llegando al concesionario con la caja de zapatos llena de billetes pagando a tocateja.
Sr. Chinito, ¿cuántas experiencias de pago en caja de zapatos ha experimentado? ::

Edit: Publicó historia el domingo?


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (29 May 2012)

Ahora chicos, ahora probamos largos con sl en 6270, y de paso metemos unos largos a santanderes de forma temporal..


----------



## Ajetreo (29 May 2012)

Bertok, mandame un sms cuando abandomnemos la trinchera.

Estoy por desconectar el ordenador, el broker e irme a buscar caracoles al huerto


----------



## Janus (29 May 2012)

Sacyr, vean que bien funciona la media móvil de 50 sesiones. Es la que manda y la que genera señales fiables.


----------



## Janus (29 May 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Ahora chicos, ahora probamos largos con sl en 6270, y de paso metemos unos largos a santanderes de forma temporal..



Yo lanzo largos con SL ajustado en BBVA. Si perdemos, son cuatro duros.
Es el último nivel antes de despeñarse.


----------



## Janus (29 May 2012)

Valores como BBVA, TEF .... están pegados a los mínimos. Ultima oportunidad de salvar los muebles.


----------



## tonuel (29 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Valores como BBVA, TEF .... están pegados a los mínimos. Ultima oportunidad de salvar los muebles.




Aquí no se salva ni el tato... 8:


----------



## Condor (29 May 2012)

A por los cincomiles!!!!

No sean gandules y desplieguen el spoiler de aquí abajo


----------



## JoTaladro (29 May 2012)

Santander a 4.32
telefonica 9.36
iberdrola 3.24

ansiedad contenida...


----------



## Seren (29 May 2012)

Cuidadin que desde fuera ya han dicho que nuestro índice patrio no vale un duro, evidentemente es para comprarlo a precio de p.uta., pero el precio es secreto..


----------



## Felix (29 May 2012)

Remen malhumorados remen, que los del HSDDG (haben Sie den DAX gesehen?) nuestro archienemigo hilo teuton no solo nos han pasado por la derecha, sino que nos han arrancado las pegatinas.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (29 May 2012)

En unos 70 días, un corto plazo de tiempo o una eternidad, según se mire, el SAN ha perdido un 34% de su valor. Se dice pronto... 

No merece la pena ni pasarlo mal por las pérdidas porque todo es un chiste: el SAN, el país y la bolsa en general.


----------



## vyk (29 May 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> En unos 70 días, un corto plazo de tiempo o una eternidad, según se mire, el SAN ha perdido un 34% de su valor. Se dice pronto...
> 
> No merece la pena ni pasarlo mal por las pérdidas porque todo es un chiste: el SAN, el país y la bolsa en general.



Se dice rápido. Un 34%. Y yo dentro...
Jejeje...resignación es lo que me queda. Como bien dices, es todo un chiste. Un mal chiste.


----------



## Lechu (29 May 2012)

No se si conoces BCN pero puedes mirar en el área metropolitana a doce kilómetros de BCN esta CERDANYOLA ,bien comunicado tren, autobús, ferrocarriles, universidad autónoma o SANT CUGAT mas caro que el primero también esta bien comunicado con BCN ferrocarriles túneles de val vidriera directo a BCN, hospital general ,luego tienes RIPOLLET mas barato que los otros dos
Por el otro lado tienes ESPLUGAS a cinco minutos de la diagonal, SANT JUST igual a cinco minutos o SANT JOAN DESPI si no conoces BCN y necesitas algún consejo sobre alguna zona , si es buena o mala me lo comentas
suerte .
UN SALUDO
-


Ajetreo dijo:


> Pues señores los p* tos pisos siguen igual. La gente sin trabajo, las empresas acojona.. el ibex por los suelos. Marianico lloroso y yo no consigo encontrar un piso decente en bcn.
> 
> Para colmo hablo con los propietarios "Oiga el piso es accesible, yo me muevo con scooter electrico" -Si, si
> 
> ...


----------



## Pepe Broz (29 May 2012)

¿Es hoy cuando prohíben los cortos?


----------



## Pepitoria (29 May 2012)

Cárpatos

Según fuentes privadas de Reuters, el gobierno quiere recapitalizar Bankia con nuevas emisiones de deuda al mercado, en varias fases. Parece que el viernes aprobará un nuevo mecanismo de deuda para las autonomías que tendrían condiciones duras de control de déficit


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 May 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> En unos 70 días, un corto plazo de tiempo o una eternidad, según se mire, *el SAN ha perdido un 34% de su valor*. Se dice pronto...
> 
> No merece la pena ni pasarlo mal por las pérdidas porque todo es un chiste: el SAN, el país y la bolsa en general.



De su precio, sr. Mr.B, de su precio.....


----------



## Lem (29 May 2012)

el suelo del IBEX está aquí dentro:


```
*************************************************
*                                               *  
* /     \             \            /    \       *
*|       |             \          |      |      *
*|       `.             |         |       :     *
*`        |             |        \|       |     *
* \       | /       /  \\\   --__ \\       :    *
*  \      \/   _--~~          ~--__| \     |    *  
*   \      \_-~                    ~-_\    |    *
*    \_     \        _.--------.______\|   |    *
*      \     \______// _ ___ _ (_(__>  \   |    *
*       \   .  C ___)  ______ (_(____>  |  /    *
*       /\ |   c ____)/      \ (_____>  |_/     *
*      / /\|   c_____)       |  (___>   /  \    *
*     |   (   _c_____)\______/  // _/ /     \   *
*     |    \  |__   \\_________// (__/       |  *
*    | \    \____)   `----   --'             |  *
*    |  \_          ___\       /_          _/ | *
*   |              /    |     |  \            | *
*   |             |    /       \  \           | *
*   |          / /    |         |  \           |*
*   |         / /      \__/\___/    |          |*
*  |           /        |    |       |         |*
*  |          |         |    |       |         |*
*************************************************
```


----------



## Janus (29 May 2012)

Todavía tiene que haber tema en la sesión. Aún no se han superado los 200 pipos de oscilación intradíaria .... y eso ya viene siendo un must durante los dos últimos meses.
Apuesto a que lo hace por arriba :abajo:


----------



## ApoloCreed (29 May 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> En unos 70 días, un corto plazo de tiempo o una eternidad, según se mire, el SAN ha perdido un 34% de su valor. Se dice pronto...
> 
> No merece la pena ni pasarlo mal por las pérdidas porque todo es un chiste: el SAN, el país y la bolsa en general.



la verdad es que es un mensaje que rezuma sensatez,pero yo no puedo evitar que la mala hostia me invada viendo las perdidas correr
..debil que es uno


----------



## bertok (29 May 2012)

Aprieten el culo y no se dejen emocionar por "los precios baratos".

*PACIENCIA*, de momento lo estamos haciendo de libro


----------



## Janus (29 May 2012)

BBVA, protegido punto de entrada.


----------



## Pepitoria (29 May 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> En unos 70 días, un corto plazo de tiempo o una eternidad, según se mire, el SAN ha perdido un 34% de su valor. Se dice pronto...
> 
> No merece la pena ni pasarlo mal por las pérdidas porque todo es un chiste: el SAN, el país y la bolsa en general.



No problema, Rajoy y sus amigos le dan pasta gratis al botas cuando tenga problemas...


----------



## Pepe Broz (29 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Aprieten el culo y no se dejen emocionar por "los precios baratos".
> 
> *PACIENCIA*, de momento lo estamos haciendo de libro



¿En ese libro hay algún capitulo dedicado a los 5000, o no profundiza y solo habla de los 6000?


----------



## bertok (29 May 2012)

Pepe Broz dijo:


> ¿En ese libro hay algún capitulo dedicado a los 5000, o no profundiza y solo habla de los 6000?



El libro se escribe día a día con el input del mercado. La única pista (y no es poco) es la tendencia. ::


----------



## bertok (29 May 2012)

Pepe Broz dijo:


> ¿En ese libro hay algún capitulo dedicado a los 5000, o no profundiza y solo habla de los 6000?



Seguiremos al mercado hasta donde nos lleve. Recuerde que *somos followers*.


----------



## atman (29 May 2012)

Ajetreo, ¿ha mirado usted en Idealista?
Rebuscando encontré esto:


Spoiler



alquiler de piso en calle sant agustí, 12. barcelona &mdash; idealista.com

Yo no puedo entender como dicen que es adaptado y que luego en la foto se vea un minipasillo con esa escalera... tendrá que pedir que lo midan, por si acaso.

alquiler de piso en ca n´oriac - torreguitart. sabadell - vp5423226 &mdash; idealista.com
éste es sabadell.

alquiler de piso en sants. barcelona - vp5486635 &mdash; idealista.com

alquiler de piso en el fort pienc. barcelona - vp5537324 &mdash; idealista.com
Los salvaescaleras pueden con un scooter? ¿o solo con sillas?

alquiler de piso en el fort pienc. barcelona - vp5537324 &mdash; idealista.com

Hay un par de ellos más, pero creo que ya se pasan: Son más grandes y aún más caros.


----------



## Pepe Broz (29 May 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Cárpatos
> 
> Según fuentes privadas de Reuters, el gobierno quiere recapitalizar Bankia con nuevas emisiones de deuda al mercado, en varias fases. Parece que el viernes aprobará un nuevo mecanismo de deuda para las autonomías que tendrían condiciones duras de control de déficit






No es que quiera, no hay otra. Para pagar el pufo de Bankia DEBE endeudarse más. Básicamente es quitar de educación y salud, para invertir en tocho y humo. A algunos aún les parece una buena politica.


----------



## Pepe Broz (29 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Seguiremos al mercado hasta donde nos lleve. Recuerde que *somos followers*.



Por desgracia se me ha olvidado un par de veces...:´(


----------



## Fraction (29 May 2012)

El Ibex con pacienciaaaaaaa.... (mientras no siga bajando....)

No hay dinero ya, esta seco...... :| un solar.


----------



## Janus (29 May 2012)

Parece que en China se está preparando un paquete de estímulo económico, los usanos lo han hecho ya varias veces .............. y en Europa no terminan de hacer nada más que juntarse cada mes para felicitarse y tomar unos copazos.

No termino de entender por qué no han imitado al resto ya que si se va todo a la mierda, por lo menos estarán todos juntos ..... oh wait, que a Alemania le interesa que estemos de mono para vendernos su droga .....


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (29 May 2012)

.

IBEX. Se trata de ver si nos creémos la ruptura o no:









Yo la ruptura por arriba del día 22 me la comí con todas sus consecuencias (gap incluído). ::

Y aún no dando ni una me arriesgo a decir que esta también es un fake.


----------



## Janus (29 May 2012)

El ibex lo estaba haciendo bien en timeframe de minutos pero le han metido un velón y le han jodido. Cuando no se puede, no se puede y además es imposible.


----------



## pollastre (29 May 2012)

Fuuuuhhhhhh buena enganchada... esta la he pillado entera y a saco..., short en 73.5, SP en 53.5 y todas las alforjas cargadas a full equip de Daxies.... y ha saltado el SP. 

Creo que por hoy ya "tararí tararete"


----------



## Fraction (29 May 2012)




----------



## bertok (29 May 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> 
> IBEX. Se trata de ver si nos creémos la ruptura o no:
> 
> ...



Las fake se suelen dar contra tendencia.

La tendencia manda y los bancos la soportan ::


----------



## Hinel (29 May 2012)

*Ojo*

A ver. En junio tenemos vencimientos de los índices serios, además estamos a finales de mes. Yo no daría ni una orden en este vencimiento ni de broma. En tal caso, en vencimiento septiembre. Ale, adios.


----------



## mutiko (29 May 2012)

Buenas...

Creo que por hoy ya se ha hecho el minimo. Ahora queda pendiente la oscilacion de 200 pipos del Sr. Janus.

Queria traerles tambien esto que he recibido por email:

VACA.. VACA.. VACA.. VACA.. VACA.. VACA.. VACA.. VACA.. VACA.. VACA.. VACA.. VACA.. VACA.. VACA.. VACA.. VACA.. VACA.. VACA.. 

Yo se 4 cosas sobre ti:
1) No leiste ni la mitad de las "VACA"
2) No te diste cuenta que uno de ellos esta escrito con "B" (de burro)
3) Volviste atras para fijarte cual estaba con "B" y te diste cuenta de que era mentira.
4) Tienes una cara de estupido/a y una sonrisa en la cara porque te ha jodido que me quedara contigo.... Y esto me lleva a saber otras 11 cosas de ti:

1) Estas leyendo esto
2) Eres humano
3) No puedes decir la ''P'' sin... sin separar los labios
4) Acabas de intentarlo
6) Sigues leyendo
7) Te estas riendo de ti
8) Estabas tan ocupado/a riendote que te saltas el 5) sin darte cuenta
9) Revisaste si habia un 5)
10) Acabas de reir
11) Estas pensando a quien vas a joder con esto.JaJaja

Luego sigue con la consabida de que si no envias esto a no se cuantas personas abriras un dia una posicion en el ibex35 y toda la red informatica de tu broker se caera no ejecutandose tu sl, que pandoro te visitara con no se cuantos amigos y jugareis al juego de la estacion... bueno no decia exactamente eso, pero asi no es un offtopic total.


----------



## muertoviviente (29 May 2012)

Largo IBEX 6255 , objetivo 16999


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (29 May 2012)

Caida libre.......


----------



## ghkghk (29 May 2012)

Se ve que ha gustado el Plan Estratégico de Repsol...


----------



## muertoviviente (29 May 2012)

Condor dijo:


> He vivido hasta aquí para disfrutar de todo esto.
> 
> El mercado poniendo a todo el mundo en su sitio, si señor.



entonces ya estas tardando en palmarla :fiufiu:


----------



## bertok (29 May 2012)

Condor dijo:


> He vivido hasta aquí para disfrutar de todo esto.
> 
> El mercado poniendo a todo el mundo en su sitio, si señor.



El mercado a veces abre la mano, pero *no perdona nunca*.


----------



## ghkghk (29 May 2012)

Repsol jugando con el soporte de los 13, que guía su recorrido casi 20 años. Buen sitio para jugarse unos largos.


----------



## Janus (29 May 2012)

Saltó SL en BBVA. Por lo menos, estaba protegido en el punto de entrada.

Por cierto, a TEF la están reventando día sí y día también.
Iberdrola coge la directa a los dos euros y pico.
Repsol a tope para abajo. Se utiliza como excusa que va a bajar el dividendo. Mira que me cuesta creer que haya leones ahí solamente por el dividendo ....
Al Popular le van a cambiar el nombre por el Impopular. Es tremendo cómo baja continuamente. Cómo se han cargado un banco que era referencia de eficiencia y acotación del riesgo.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (29 May 2012)

Bankia pierde un *68%* desde su salida a bolsa. 
Si algún consejero, miembro del BdE, de Deloitte o cualquier otra persona de un órgano supervisor tuviese un poco de honor y decencia debería pegarse un tiro. O pegárselo alguno de sus accionistas, si alguno tuviese un poco de valor.


----------



## Janus (29 May 2012)

mutiko dijo:


> Buenas...
> 
> Creo que por hoy ya se ha hecho el minimo. Ahora queda pendiente la oscilacion de 200 pipos del Sr. Janus.
> 
> ...



El IBEX ya tiene la oscilación de 200 pipos entre máximo y mínimo. Lo ha hecho por la parte de abajo por lo que paso a recibir gustosamente mi owned.


----------



## AssGaper (29 May 2012)

Venga chicos que esto lo petamos entre todos! jaja


----------



## muertoviviente (29 May 2012)

transversal de mi vida :baba:


vamos hibex hijoeputa a por los 16999 :Baile:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (29 May 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Bankia pierde un *68%* desde su salida a bolsa.
> Si algún consejero, miembro del BdE, de Deloitte o cualquier otra persona de un órgano supervisor tuviese un poco de honor y decencia debería pegarse un tiro. O pegárselo alguno de sus accionistas, si alguno tuviese un poco de valor.



Tirarse por las ventana es mas usual en estos casos.


----------



## tarrito (29 May 2012)

ya que el Jran Maestro Guanero debe estár muy ocupado (zona Docks + niñas) ... 
va por Ustek!


----------



## spheratu (29 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> transversal de mi vida :baba:
> 
> 
> vamos hibex hijoeputa a por los 16999 :Baile:



16999 dice ustec? eso lo veremos en cosa de dos semanas.


}}}Hodar style off {{{


----------



## muertoviviente (29 May 2012)

zona 6255 como MV ya dijo no hiba a dejar de cargar largos en un nivel que el mismo predijo , con la tremenda sobreventa que tenemos lo mismo recuperamos el 38,2% fibonazi y ademas la bajista la estamos atacando cada ves mas en serio


----------



## mutiko (29 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> El IBEX ya tiene la oscilación de 200 pipos entre máximo y mínimo. Lo ha hecho por la parte de abajo por lo que paso a recibir gustosamente mi owned.



Y yo el mio, que he saludado con un "Buenas...", pensando lo mismo que Vd., cuando tenia que haber dado un buen "Guanas...".

Edito: Eso lo que quiere decir tambien, es que ya tiene via libre para subir, puesto que ya ha cumplido su oscilacion. Pero, no se porque me da que hoy se podria romper la regla y que hoy vamos a tener una sesion llena de


----------



## Ajetreo (29 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> zona 6255 como MV ya dijo no hiba a dejar de cargar largos en un nivel que el mismo predijo , con la tremenda sobreventa que tenemos lo mismo recuperamos el 38,2% fibonazi y ademas la bajista la estamos atacando cada ves mas en serio



Señor gato, apelando a su humildad aclareme ... Si la bajista la estamos atacando cada vez mñas en serio, tengo que ponerme larga, corta o en decubito supino...


----------



## R3v3nANT (29 May 2012)

Lleváis mil puntos cogiendo el cuchillo que cae. Seguid así.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 May 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Vamos a ir preparando el aperitivo de hoy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Masssss que se acaban muy rapido, queremos masssssssssssssssss








R3v3nANT dijo:


> Ayer me acordé de Chinito. 11 de la noche, AP7, parando a tomar un café en el área de l'Hospitalet de l'Infant (Tarragona) y me veo una chinita que estaba bastante rica de ventipico que sale del baño con un vestido de fiesta. Le pego la mirada estándard de "que rica estás", me mira respondiendo "lo sé". Total salgo con el café y estaba la chinita con su novio y otra pareja en........ la máquina tragaperras, of course. Y al salir al parking sólo estaba mi RAV4 junto al coche de los chinitos de ventitantos y aquí es donde me acordé de Chinito, un 645, "joder!" pensé, putos chinos con un coche de 100.000 leuros y me los imaginé llegando al concesionario con la caja de zapatos llena de billetes pagando a tocateja.
> Sr. Chinito, ¿cuántas experiencias de pago en caja de zapatos ha experimentado? ::
> 
> Edit: Publicó historia el domingo?



Si publique el viernes, una rapida y corta.

En bolsas, cajas de zapato, maletines, botas de mujer, mochilas, cajas del dvd...si a mi me daba igual, tu trae billetes paga y punto. 



muertoviviente dijo:


> zona 6255 como MV ya dijo no hiba a dejar de cargar largos en un nivel que el mismo predijo , con la tremenda sobreventa que tenemos lo mismo recuperamos el 38,2% fibonazi y ademas la bajista la estamos atacando cada ves mas en serio


----------



## juanfer (29 May 2012)

No os preocupes mañana por la tarde habla Draghi.


----------



## vyk (29 May 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> No os preocupes mañana por la tarde habla Draghi.



Para decir nada, como siempre.


----------



## Pepitoria (29 May 2012)

Otro clavo más para el ataud...que bonito va a quedar

El Gobierno aprobará los hispanobonos este viernes - elEconomista.es


----------



## Defcon (29 May 2012)

vyk dijo:


> Para decir nada, como siempre.




Pero para que "los yo lo manipulo todo" suban el SP, el eur/usd y comience el brutal rally alcista :XX:


----------



## juanfer (29 May 2012)

vyk dijo:


> Para decir nada, como siempre.



El mero hecho de hablar para decir nada ya provoca una volatilidad muy alta. Si encima dijera las verdades como puños.


----------



## muertoviviente (29 May 2012)

deberian prohibir los cortos , no se puede permitir que los especuleadoreh nos tiren la borsa :vomito:


----------



## Pepitoria (29 May 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Bankia pierde un *68%* desde su salida a bolsa.
> Si algún consejero, miembro del BdE, de Deloitte o cualquier otra persona de un órgano supervisor tuviese un poco de honor y decencia debería pegarse un tiro. O pegárselo alguno de sus accionistas, si alguno tuviese un poco de valor.



Los que hicieron las cuentas son los crack: dijeron que había 300 millones de beneficio, y palman 4000 

Después de esto puedo morir en paz.


----------



## R3v3nANT (29 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> deberian prohibir los cortos , no se puede permitir que los especuleadoreh nos tiren la borsa :vomito:



Cheshire, ¿por dónde dice que se marchó el conejo blanco? ::


----------



## Claca (29 May 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Lleváis mil puntos cogiendo el cuchillo que cae. Seguid así.



Te he dedicado en la CdC un gráfico que da para bastante más que el Popu, que, por cierto, ya ha cumplido el objetivo bajista planteado días atrás:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ex-35-mayo-2012-1a-parte-368.html#post6344899







¿15% de caída? Para los bancos del IBEX eso es un juego de niños. Ahora probablemente busque apoyo sobre la directriz discontinua, de ahí sí que podría salir un rebote majo, pero primero a ver si realmente frena.


----------



## VLADELUI (29 May 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Señor gato, apelando a su humildad aclareme ... Si la bajista la estamos atacando cada vez mñas en serio, tengo que ponerme larga, corta o en decubito supino...



Ligeramente escorada....por las dudas.


----------



## VLADELUI (29 May 2012)

Hoy he abierto un plazo fijo en BBVA, me han ofecido PAGARES, no os cuento la mirada del tigre que le he echado. Al final 30% dentro, 40% plazo fijo y dejamos 30% por si MV me aclara cuando es el momento óptimo de entrada y poner pomadita curativa a mi maltrecho culo.

Asin eh la viah, que dicen los franchutes.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (29 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> deberian prohibir los cortos , no se puede permitir que los especuleadoreh nos tiren la borsa :vomito:



Pero que morro ...::


----------



## Seren (29 May 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Bankia pierde un *68%* desde su salida a bolsa.
> Si algún consejero, miembro del BdE, de Deloitte o cualquier otra persona de un órgano supervisor tuviese un poco de honor y decencia debería pegarse un tiro. O pegárselo alguno de sus accionistas, si alguno tuviese un poco de valor.



Ni en 2009 el Ibex valía 6700, ni unos pocos meses después valía 12.000, es todo pura especulación, desde una década a esta parte con las nuevas tecnologías los mercados se han vuelto un circo, antes eran algo más serio y acorde a la realidad.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 May 2012)

El viejo truco del vender papel comprar papel.

Vendel papel, complal papel, mano delecha, mano izquielda.

Otros diran no es que tiene usted que considerar las expectativas, esa cosa tan intangible que ni los mismisimos powerpointistas saben ni que es.


----------



## Sipanha (29 May 2012)

Er gato ya está colorao.


----------



## LÁNGARO (29 May 2012)

El directivo Aurelio Izquierdo sale de Bankia con una indemnización de 13,8 millones de euros - 20minutos.es
con un par...


----------



## vyk (29 May 2012)

Un directivo de Bankia tiene derecho a 14 millones de indemnización de Bancaja | Economía | EL PAÍS

Pido disculpas por adelantado por mi vocabulario:

Pero es que me cago en mi putitísima vida. A esta gente había que hacerle tragar todo el dinero hasta que reventase.

*¿¿¿¡Pero en qué pais vivimos!???*


----------



## LCIRPM (29 May 2012)

Siento enturbiar el hilo pero es que ¡meyerbelasangre!
Aurelio Izquierdo, directivo de Bankia, podría recibir una indemnización de 14 millones - elEconomista.es


----------



## mutiko (29 May 2012)

vyk dijo:


> Un directivo de Bankia tiene derecho a 14 millones de indemnización de Bancaja | Economía | EL PAÍS...A esta gente había que hacerle tragar todo el dinero hasta que reventase.



Pero en monedas de centimo y masticandolas una a una.

PD: ¿Le habran aplicado la reforma laboral al pajaro ese?


----------



## tarrito (29 May 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Er gato ya está colorao.




shurgatito_19 (diesinueve) :XX:

mascota del hilo YAAAA



copio y me lo guardo


----------



## Silenciosa (29 May 2012)

vyk dijo:


> Un directivo de Bankia tiene derecho a 14 millones de indemnización de Bancaja | Economía | EL PAÍS
> 
> Pido disculpas por adelantado por mi vocabulario:
> 
> ...



Todo lo que digas es poco.

En un país decente ese tio, junto con el resto de sus "colegas" iría a la cárcel.

Aquí pagamos.


----------



## LCIRPM (29 May 2012)

Izquierdo recibiría este pago en concepto de la póliza contratada para su jubilación, fallecimiento e invalidez, a la que se suma un seguro de ahorro por la prejubilación.

Lo que no entiendo es que la cobre a la pre-jubilación, habiendo herederos.


----------



## Durmiente (29 May 2012)

En Japón hay más honor.

Cuando un directivo de una empresa metia la pata de esa manera, se suicidaba.
¿O no era eso?


----------



## Sipanha (29 May 2012)

Tendrá zuerte er gato? Ahora es verde. 







EDIT: Er gato es quántico, capaz de estar verde y rojo simultaneamente.


----------



## Janus (29 May 2012)

Por favor, quien haya tirado de la cadena, que cierre la tapa al salir.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 May 2012)

Todos sabemos a donde va el IBEX

*[IBEX Horario]*









*[IBEX DIARIO]*








Puede que rebote en esta zona....puede.... pero tiene objetivos bajistas aún pendientes (triple techo horario objetivo *6130 *y segundo impulso bajista escala diaria con objetivo *5640*)......

Suerte MV.... Sería la primera escena de zoofilia para Pandoro....


edit: pongo el objetivo del segundo bajista y digo.....soy analishhhhto!!!!


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (29 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Por favor, quien haya tirado de la cadena, que cierre la tapa al salir.



Los analistas hablan ya de horquilla entre 5.750 y 6.000

Incluso más abajo que lo que dijo MV.


----------



## Condor (29 May 2012)

había un gato que tenía 16 vidas y pasó un 4x4 y lo mató


----------



## muertoviviente (29 May 2012)

Preguntegi Dudagoitia dijo:


> Los analistas hablan ya de horquilla entre 5.750 y 6.000
> 
> Incluso más abajo que lo que dijo MV.



desde cuando los analistas aciertan ? ienso:


----------



## Tio Masclet (29 May 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> El directivo Aurelio Izquierdo sale de Bankia con una indemnización de 13,8 millones de euros - 20minutos.es
> con un par...



HDLGP

Y, además de danos pol ..., nos siguen sermoneando.

Lo que más me jode no es que me meen, sino que me hagan creer que está lloviendo.

Vamos a más (ellos a por más).

No quiero seguir porque me estoy calentando yo solo.


----------



## Durmiente (29 May 2012)

Ahora empieza a rebotar...

Bueno, ahí, o 900 puntos más abajo....


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 May 2012)

España no es un pais serio, no me cansare de repetirlo, quien no haya tratado con algun politico o entidad publica no sabe como se las gastan. 

Esto ahora suena porque los medios lo publican, pero es una gota en un vaso de agua, y en el dia a dia repartidos por toda la patria se producen sucesos parecidos. Pvtas, coches, relojes, creditos a empresas, sobresueldos...yo he visto de todo, este pais es para vivir, no para habitarlo y trabajar. Lo lamento por todos los españoles.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 May 2012)

Como esto le de por rebotar, y no supere los 7800-8200 con ganas y alegría.....
No veis un super HCH???? :S

Objetivo 3100 :o :o :o


----------



## ponzi (29 May 2012)

http://politica.elpais.com/politica/2012/05/26/actualidad/1338050534_494529.html


Estoy convencido que le falta algo....?


----------



## Pepitoria (29 May 2012)

Popular comunica que ha puesto a la venta su filial de Internet - elEconomista.es


----------



## Jarlaxe (29 May 2012)

Noticias calentitas....

Un juez abre diligencias contra Mafo, Rato y Blesa por la gestin de Bankia - Libre Mercado


----------



## Change (29 May 2012)

Change dijo:


> Estoy hablando de memoria, haber si me lo podeis confirmar, al CHULIBEX le quedan un par de arreones fuertes aun, verdad?
> 
> El primer susto seria llegar a 6000 que no es suelo, despues viene un suelo a 5700 y otro a 5300, los veremos pronto?
> 
> ...



Como no pare vamos a por los 5miles mas rapido de lo que pensaba ::

Menu para 5 años ::


----------



## paulistano (29 May 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Dada orden a SAN a 4,23 para mañana



De ayer...no me dirán que iba mal tirada

El tema es si dejarla puesta o no...creo que tiene un buen r/r8:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 May 2012)

Miren el pais que tenemos.

El yerno del rey trincon y demostrado.
El gobernador del BdE un inutil de tomo y lomo.
Los bankeros trileros.
El presidente del tribunal en Marbella con las pvtas pagadas por todos nosotros. Pero eso no pasa nada, que le dejen hombre, que no va a dimitir, que son chorradas.
Los super empresarios de las ex empresas publicas con pufos hasta arriba. Nadie sabe quien es Alierta? de donde salio? que hizo?
Tropecientosmil reinos de taifas con medio millon de trincones profesionales, aeropuertos vacias, y aves para 6 personas. 

Pero quien se tome este pais en serio, o no ha viajado nunca o tiene serios problemas. Si viven aqui relajense, paguen los menos impuestos posibles, tengan su dinero fuera del pais, y "disfruten" del espectaculo.


----------



## R3v3nANT (29 May 2012)




----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 May 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> De ayer...no me dirán que iba mal tirada
> 
> El tema es si dejarla puesta o no...creo que tiene un buen r/r8:



No sé, lo que *yo* veo en los gráficos es que a las empresas del ibex le van a caer guascas, tollinas y hostias como aspas de molino.

SL y suerte


----------



## bertok (29 May 2012)

Quedaos en la trinchera, no miréis los índices. Lo que podréis hacer es equivocaros


----------



## Ajetreo (29 May 2012)

Señores Por Ejpaña, entro con cortos, pronto subirá


----------



## Defcon (29 May 2012)

Me parece que quieren aprovechar el maximo hoy para cuando cuando hable mañana Draghi lanzar cualquier cosa magica, veremos dentro de 1 dia a ver que pasa..


----------



## Lem (29 May 2012)

¿es aquí dónde rebota el IBEX?


----------



## vyk (29 May 2012)

Bueno, bueno...he contactado con una meiga para que le quite el mal de ojo al IBEX. Está hecho. A partir de ahora asistiremos a una subida épica.

(Si, lo sé. Estoy desesperado) :o


----------



## Burbujilimo (29 May 2012)

Lem dijo:


> ¿es aquí dónde rebota el IBEX?



Mientras quedemos gacelas dentro no va a rebotar...


----------



## ApoloCreed (29 May 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Miren el pais que tenemos.
> 
> El yerno del rey trincon y demostrado.
> El gobernador del BdE un inutil de tomo y lomo.
> ...



Pero esas cosas pasan porque debajo de toda esa indignación de la que habla tanto últimamente,el español (o muchos de ellos),en lo mas intimo de su ser siente admiración hacia ese tipo decomportamientos.
Se podría sintetizar en algo como "ole sus ********yo también lo haría en su lugar"


----------



## Ajetreo (29 May 2012)

vyk dijo:


> Bueno, bueno...he contactado con una meiga para que le quite el mal de ojo al IBEX. Está hecho. A partir de ahora asistiremos a una subida épica.
> 
> (Si, lo sé. Estoy desesperado) :o



No le pague:no::no:, que yo he entrado con un corto, subirá en breves


----------



## Dula (29 May 2012)

¡Mae míaa!! Qué Dios nos pille confesados...


----------



## The Hellion (29 May 2012)

Lem dijo:


> ¿es aquí dónde rebota el IBEX?



Ya ni se molestan en mandarnos a pandoro... estamos oficialmente downgradeados al nivel del bestialismo...


----------



## capitan-cavernicola (29 May 2012)

Telefónica a 9,20...
Ya sé lo que dirán, pero estoy pensando seriamente comprar 3.000 acciones y guardarlas para mi vejez (en dos años, que cumplo 40)

Cómo lo ven a 2 años? Seguirá existiendo? Los bajistas no se descojonen, please!


----------



## Ajetreo (29 May 2012)

Dula dijo:


> ¡Mae míaa!! Qué Dios nos pille confesados...



Usted no fue!!!!!

Todos los del foro estuvimos aquí en julio del año pasado, ya se veia lo que nos iba a caer encima


----------



## paulistano (29 May 2012)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Pero esas cosas pasan porque debajo de toda esa indignación de la que habla tanto últimamente,el español (o muchos de ellos),en lo mas intimo de su ser siente admiración hacia ese tipo decomportamientos.
> Se podría sintetizar en algo como "ole sus ********yo también lo haría en su lugar"



Exacto, el español medio si ve a un castuzo en un restaurante, en vez de dirigirse a él, por ejemplo, con una indirecta...o directamente llamandole por su nombre, lo que hará será mirarle con una sonrisilla y luego contará que "he visto a Gallardòn en el restaurante nosequé...estabamos sentados casi al lado"....

Si cada vez que viesemos a uno de ellos le dijeramos cuatro cosas, por lo menos se pensarían salir a la calleienso:

Pero estoy de acuerdo, va con el español medio el admirar a cierta gente. En Anrgentina cuando la gente ve a exmilitares sentados en un restaurante, directamente se van a otro a modo de repulsa...aquí, a los que nos roban, incluso más de uno le pedirá un autógrafo


----------



## Desencantado (29 May 2012)

Me equivoco o estamos en
[YOUTUBE]i18nSZBgOfs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lechu (29 May 2012)

Es un rumor . 6000 euros al mes . Somos la polla .
A València es rumoreja que la Xarxa Santa Tecla ha fitxat com a assessor… Francisco Camps! | TARRAGONA 21


----------



## Al Lopez (29 May 2012)

Desencantado dijo:


> Me equivoco o estamos en
> [YOUTUBE]i18nSZBgOfs[/YOUTUBE]



Temazo.

La good girl de la cancion es Bankia.


----------



## bertok (29 May 2012)

Madre de dios como el SP y DAX se pongan a corregir aunque sea levemente ...


----------



## bertok (29 May 2012)

capitan-cavernicola dijo:


> Telefónica a 9,20...
> Ya sé lo que dirán, pero estoy pensando seriamente comprar 3.000 acciones y guardarlas para mi vejez (en dos años, que cumplo 40)
> 
> Cómo lo ven a 2 años? Seguirá existiendo? Los bajistas no se descojonen, please!



El precio no es lo más importante, lo es la TENDENCIA.

Pillala cuando cree suelo y comience a subir.


----------



## Caballero_Sindinero (29 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Madre de dios como el SP y DAX se pongan a corregir aunque sea levemente ...



No creo que sea posible este mes, al menos no sin que el TL haya dicho algo al respecto previa correción de la OLP.
 
Aún así es para tener miedito


----------



## Pepe Broz (29 May 2012)

Estamos a más de 150 puntos del DAX...por debajo.

:XX::XX:


----------



## Caballero_Sindinero (29 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> El precio no es lo más importante, lo es la TENDENCIA.
> 
> Pillala cuando cree suelo y comience a subir.



Pero eso a lo cortoplacista

2 años....mucha previsión de tendencia para cualquier empresa del ibex ahora....


----------



## TenienteDan (29 May 2012)

En vez de salir de la trinchera a por plusvis creo que voy a salir con el hacha a por cabelleras.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (29 May 2012)

Lo siento por ustedeh-vusotros, se acerca el fine, o de end is near, y tal:


----------



## neofiz (29 May 2012)

Los 5800 se alcanzarán antes de octubre.

A este paso en octubre el IBEX ya no existirá y todo serán chicharros. Bueno desde la crisis ya todo eran chicharros pero a partir de ciertas cifras ya lo serán oficialmente.


----------



## muertoviviente (29 May 2012)

neofiz dijo:


> Los 5800 se alcanzarán antes de octubre.
> 
> A este paso en octubre el IBEX ya no existirá y todo serán chicharros.



:XX: ustec debe ser de los que veian el ibex en 17k cuando estaba en 16k , al paso que llevaba entonces ahora tendria que estar en 25k


----------



## Pepitoria (29 May 2012)

Otra bajadita más de Bankia...

Como locos para colocar papelitos

Ser cuidador en este valor tiene que ser duro o inducir al alcohol


----------



## bertok (29 May 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Otra bajadita más de Bankia...
> 
> Como locos para colocar papelitos
> 
> Ser cuidador en este valor tiene que ser duro o inducir al alcohol



Su valor está entre 0.70€ y 0,36€.

Déjenla caer con calma 8:


----------



## J-Z (29 May 2012)

Dax subiendo un 1% churribex -2,5%, not bad.


----------



## Pepitoria (29 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Su valor está entre 0.70€ y 0,36€.
> 
> Déjenla caer con calma 8:



Y luego la venden, según nuestro barbas...

¿alguien quiere comprar semejante mierda?


----------



## tonuel (29 May 2012)

Y lo bueno vendrá con la caida de los americanos... madre de dios la que se va a liar... :ouch:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> El precio no es lo más importante, lo es la TENDENCIA.
> 
> Pillala cuando cree suelo y comience a subir.





Caballero_Sindinero dijo:


> Pero eso a lo cortoplacista
> 
> 2 años....mucha previsión de tendencia para cualquier empresa del ibex ahora....



Lo que quiere decir el sr Bertok es que compre cuango haga suelo y venda cuando haga techo 8:


aguatico dijo:


> Lo siento por ustedeh-vusotros, se acerca el fine, o de end is near, y tal:



¿ej que no se pueden ganar dineroh cuando baja?


----------



## juanfer (29 May 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Y luego la venden, según nuestro barbas...
> 
> ¿alguien quiere comprar semejante mierda?



Cuando sacaron las acciones de bankia, me dijo el director de la sucursal de bankia donde soy cliente que si compraba 1000 no me cobrarian comisiones. Yo le dije que antes bancaja no me cobraba, asi que me fui.


Me voy a esperar a que estan a 0,20, lo que igual ya no queda ni sucursal, ni susodicho personaje.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 May 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Y luego la venden, según nuestro barbas...
> 
> ¿alguien quiere comprar semejante mierda?



Pensé lo miso cuando lo oí. Lo comprará algún grupo castuzo a precio pvta, dirán que es a precio de mercado y a los pagaimpuestos nos darán porculo....


----------



## mutiko (29 May 2012)

loh marditoh ejpeculadoreh se ceban con nozotro...

A las guanas tardes...


----------



## Arminio_borrado (29 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Quedaos en la trinchera, no miréis los índices. Lo que podréis hacer es equivocaros



Pues me parece que ya va faltando poco para salir de la trinchera, mi sargento. Ahora mismo, ahí fuera solo hay un reguero de cadaveres y un gatito con un movimiento raro, dando 2 pasos en un sentido y 2 en sentido contrario.


----------



## bertok (29 May 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Pues me parece que ya va faltando poco para salir de la trinchera, mi sargento. Ahora mismo, ahí fuera solo hay un reguero de cadaveres y un gatito con un movimiento raro, dando 2 pasos en un sentido y 2 en sentido contrario.



Esperemos con calma hasta donde nos lleve. Mantengan la forma física porque se subirá sin mirar atrás y sin esperar. 8:


----------



## mutiko (29 May 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No sé, lo que *yo* veo en los gráficos es que a las empresas del ibex le van a caer guascas, tollinas y hostias como aspas de molino.
> 
> SL y suerte



Joder, ya me ha alegrado la tarde 

Me he imaginado una colleja con un aspa de molino de esos de 50 metros de diametro y me ha salido una cara tal que asi


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 May 2012)

Más mitología castuza:

Ejemplo de transparencia: La comisión de mafo será a puerta cerrada.....


----------



## ApoloCreed (29 May 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Y luego la venden, según nuestro barbas...
> 
> ¿alguien quiere comprar semejante mierda?



Si en vez de soltar eso hubiese salido por la tele diciendo "voy a hacer esto,esto y lo otro porque pienso que sois unos SUBNORMALES,que pasa?"

Realmente hubiese habido mucha diferencia? ::


----------



## R3v3nANT (29 May 2012)

6200!!
Un recuerdo para los compañeros a quienes traicionaron los nervios y saltaron a campo abierto perdiendo sus vidas cientos de puntos atrás. 

::


----------



## mutiko (29 May 2012)

vyk dijo:


> Bueno, bueno...he contactado con una meiga para que le quite el mal de ojo al IBEX. Está hecho. A partir de ahora asistiremos a una subida épica.
> 
> (Si, lo sé. Estoy desesperado) :o



Digale que le devuelva el dinero, porque el ibex no tiene ningun mal de ojo. Es simplemente que es el indice español y eso lo explica todo. No hace falta buscar explicaciones magicas. 8:


----------



## Pepitoria (29 May 2012)

Hay un empecinado en pulirse los 1.15 en bankia ..

simplemente lo comento como el que le echa pan a las palomas o ve obras


----------



## Caballero_Sindinero (29 May 2012)

Bankia por debajo del 1,15 en 3,2,1


----------



## paulistano (29 May 2012)

san lleva una hora sin moverse del 4,28


----------



## bertok (29 May 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Fi-WYMMS77g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Optimista bien informado (29 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Esperemos con calma hasta donde nos lleve. Mantengan la forma física porque se subirá sin mirar atrás y sin esperar. 8:



Ole, ole, aún llego a tiempo. 

Me voy a comer.


PD: ¿Lo de esta semana cuenta como sell-off? :ouch:


----------



## bertok (29 May 2012)

Tengan paciencia, no la caguen a última hora. *Contengan sus emociones*.

[YOUTUBE]FoiHX9azZeQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mutiko (29 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Esperemos con calma hasta donde nos lleve. Mantengan la forma física porque se subirá sin mirar atrás y sin esperar. 8:



¿Me da tiempo a ir a echar un porvo al puticlus, mi sargento?


----------



## bertok (29 May 2012)

mutiko dijo:


> ¿Me da tiempo a ir a echar un porvo al puticlus, mi sargento?



Y a besarla también ::


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (29 May 2012)

Enésimo intento de rebotillo diario y como las anteriore será cruelmente aplastado cual florecillas bajo unas botas militares.


----------



## Ajetreo (29 May 2012)

Si hubiéramos mandado a Emilio Ybarra a la hoguera, los Aurelios Izquierdo no se hubieran atrevido... que verguenza....


----------



## mutiko (29 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Y a besarla también ::



Uy, mi sargento, no se si se dejara... Eztan lah mozas mu esquivas, creo que paso por alli un pendejo, apestando a pisco, con un disfraz de gato raruno, mardiziendo y jurando por no ze que de un largo...


----------



## muertoviviente (29 May 2012)

subanme ese ibex :Baile:


----------



## paulistano (29 May 2012)

Os veo muy caídos de ánimo, dónde están esos avatares zodiacales, esos patriotas que consienten que el índice se vaya por el barranquillo....es la hora de darlo todo por nuestro país, nuestra historia...nuestro orgullo!!!

ARRIBA ESPAÑA, COÑO!!!!


----------



## diosmercado (29 May 2012)

Ya viene el arreon. Y Carpatos tocandose con su rumorologia barata del BCE.

El dax intentando volver a maximos diarios y los cerdos americanos calentando. Cocktel perfecto para una tarde entretenida.


----------



## ponzi (29 May 2012)

mutiko dijo:


> Uy, mi sargento, no se si se dejara... Eztan lah mozas mu esquivas, creo que paso por alli un pendejo, apestando a pisco, con un disfraz de gato raruno, mardiziendo y jurando por no ze que de un largo...



Cuando ha mencionado la palabra disfraz me ha venid a la cabeza este video....Que alguien les amarre un poquillo que parece que han tomado la plaza de la lealtad


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xat1GVnl8-k&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## paulistano (29 May 2012)

Que pena la orden dada ayer para hoy de san a 4,23...ha llegado a 4,25 y rebotón...ya estaría cubierta la inversión, y como dice Janus..."esta sale gratis"...

a ver...


----------



## Burbujilimo (29 May 2012)

¿Y este peponazo de ahora es para barrer cortos o porque ya se habían quedado solos???


----------



## muertoviviente (29 May 2012)

vamos gashegos comprad que es espanya coño


----------



## burbujas (29 May 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> ¿Y este peponazo de ahora es para barrer cortos o porque ya se habían quedado solos???



por la apuertura USA supongo...


----------



## mutiko (29 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> vamos gashegos comprad que es espanya coño



¿Pero sigue comprado, hombre de dios?


----------



## Maravedi (29 May 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> ¿Y este peponazo de ahora es para barrer cortos o porque ya se habían quedado solos???



Eso ha sido por mis 100k de SAN


----------



## paulistano (29 May 2012)

mutiko dijo:


> ¿Pero sigue comprado, hombre de dios?



Pues claro, un leoncio como el jran MV tiene unos stop loss de 300 puntos...es muy dificil dejarle fuera


----------



## paulistano (29 May 2012)

Maravedi dijo:


> Eso ha sido por mis 100k de SAN



100k titulos o 100k euros?


----------



## J-Z (29 May 2012)

Juega con 100€ entonces no le importa ese SL de 300 pips.


----------



## muertoviviente (29 May 2012)

:XX: pero si vuelvo a cargar largos en 6255 , en SAN perdi par de pipos , nada grave


----------



## ponzi (29 May 2012)

Vaya tridente que manejan los osillos del ibex (bankia,sacyr y popular)....como disfrutan los condenaos , se comen hasta los gusanos ...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xat1GVnl8-k&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Ghkghk y hellion en la proxima junta cantarle las 40 a zoido....Anda que no tiene empresas para elegir en el continuo


----------



## AssGaper (29 May 2012)

Me encanta el indicador parabólico precio/tiempo (SAR).


----------



## burbujas (29 May 2012)

si sube diez puntos el sp y el ibex otro poquito más, le meto unos cortos...


----------



## muertoviviente (29 May 2012)

vamos ibez provoca un cierre de c-ortos :Baile:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 May 2012)

Y digo yo: No hubiese sido mejor BAJAR la colina de las plusvis en lugar de SUBIRLA... ? ienso:

Porque desde el 8600, llevamos 2400pips bajados... o

Saludos...


----------



## muertoviviente (29 May 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Y digo yo: No hubiese sido mejor BAJAR la colina de las plusvis en lugar de SUBIRLA... ? ienso:
> 
> Saludos...



eso solo lo hacen los creadoreh de mercaos


----------



## J-Z (29 May 2012)

MV eres un amateur, rezas por el ibex y ni siquiera sabes que a las 4 hay datazo USANO que como sea malo manda esto a los infiernos.

El rollo es que apunta a plano o al alza entonces te salvarás.


----------



## tonuel (29 May 2012)

j-z dijo:


> MV eres un amateur, rezas por el ibex y ni siquiera sabes que a las 4 hay datazo USANO





pero... ¿será mejor... o peor de lo esperado...? ienso:


Saludos 8:


----------



## burbublase (29 May 2012)

Pues dejandome llevar por la ley del sentimiento contrario, 

- Veo que el DAX ha aterrizado suavemente donde tenia que hacerlo (tendencia de minimos del 2008 y 2011) y esta vez suaaaavemente, y no como el ano pasado.

- El IBEX se ha puesto donde tenia que estar.

- Los bancos estan reconociendo el pufo que tienen.

- Practicamente hasta el ultimo optimista ha sido barrido del mercado.

- La campania de que espana no puede caer por que seria el fin finalisimo debe haber hecho efecto.

Demasiados acontecimientos juntos. La incertidumbre radica en el comportamiento del SP.

Ahora solo falta un manguerazo, o sorpresita del BCE y a subir (aunque solo sea durante un tiempo)

Y si no, ese gato transgenico que anda por ahi se va a poner de un marron muy pero que muy intenso.

Diciendo cosas de estas me puedo volver ejperto dojtor?


----------



## Optimista bien informado (29 May 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Y digo yo: No hubiese sido mejor BAJAR la colina de las plusvis en lugar de SUBIRLA... ? ienso:
> 
> Porque desde el 8600, llevamos 2400pips bajados... o
> 
> Saludos...


----------



## burbubolsa (29 May 2012)

DAX luchando por romper la R1 hacia arriba.


----------



## J-Z (29 May 2012)

Es guano el dato.


----------



## burbubolsa (29 May 2012)

Que ha sido eso? Quien se ha metido por direccion prohibida?


----------



## paulistano (29 May 2012)

esto va parriba


----------



## bertok (29 May 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Y digo yo: No hubiese sido mejor BAJAR la colina de las plusvis en lugar de SUBIRLA... ? ienso:
> 
> Porque desde el 8600, llevamos 2400pips bajados... o
> 
> Saludos...



El scalping, cada uno como quiera


----------



## burbubolsa (29 May 2012)

Otra vez el DAX en la R1. El SP ha roto R1 y va hacia R2.


----------



## Pepitoria (29 May 2012)

Como no aguente los 1330 nos vamos de caracoles


----------



## FranR (29 May 2012)

Rotos niveles con volumen nos ha dejado a solo 11 puntos del suelo absoluto, marcado en el blog para hoy.

Fructifera jornada, respetando y marcando claramente niveles.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (29 May 2012)

50 puntos arriba desde mi último mensaje.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 May 2012)

Poquito a poco se llena la bañera.

- CAPITAL BOLSA -


----------



## muertoviviente (29 May 2012)

ibex de mi vida :baba:


----------



## Felix (29 May 2012)

Yo por mi les cedo a todos nuestros soberanos con un lazo. Pero luego que no pretendan devolverlos.


----------



## Durmiente (29 May 2012)

¿Hay alguna noticia/novedad a la que se puedan agarrar para justificar esta subidilla o es sólo "porque sí"?


----------



## FranR (29 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Largo IBEX 6255 , objetivo 16999



y de mi corasón...::

Como era eso que decía ayer ???


----------



## burbujas (29 May 2012)

por la zona de 1335-40 el sp500 tenía mucho que romper creo no?


----------



## FranR (29 May 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> ¿Hay alguna noticia/novedad a la que se puedan agarrar para justificar esta subidilla o es sólo "porque sí"?



Para los que usamos numeritos, que tenía que rebotar en el entorno de 210 con fuerza, y además buscando el nivel superior, que está bien lejos..8:


----------



## Durmiente (29 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Para los que usamos numeritos, que tenía que rebotar en el entorno de 210 con fuerza, y además buscando el nivel superior, que está bien lejos..8:



Perdona, no he podido leer casi nada...

¿Donde poneis el nivel superior siguiente?


----------



## FranR (29 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Las líneas discontinuas naranjas son los niveles marcados ayer, como niveles previos a una caída más profunda. Como vemos el 6.444 se rompió con volumen, lo que nos envió directamente al nivel inferior. Lo único bueno de la jornada es que el cierre no se alejó mucho de esa zona pre 5.xxx y no hubo volumen.<br />
> <br />
> ¿Qué tenemos para hoy? Pues un canal cerrado por los 6.396-6.456<br />
> <br />
> ...



A eso me refería, el canal marca el tempo.


----------



## muertoviviente (29 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> A eso me refería, el canal marca el tempo.



no le da verguenza manejar esos margenes de error tan grandes ? :


----------



## Arminio_borrado (29 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> A eso me refería, el canal marca el tempo.



Son capaces de cerrar hoy sobre los 6320.8:


----------



## Durmiente (29 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> A eso me refería, el canal marca el tempo.



Gracias

+++++++++++++++++++10


----------



## muertoviviente (29 May 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Son capaces de cerrar hoy sobre los 6320.8:



son capaces de to , incluso de cerrarlo en verde , hasta de romper la bajista :baba:


----------



## FranR (29 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no le da verguenza manejar esos margenes de error tan grandes ? :



Me ha gustado su táctica de estos dos días, mejor que la anterior cortilarga.

Ir cargando largos cada vez más abajo Chapó por usted...:Aplauso:

Amo a vé Hamijo:

Rompemos 396 con volumen, cortos y nos lleva a 380, usa este nivel como soporte, y digo esta mañana, objetivo mínimo 60 puntos (hasta 320), se rompe con volumen hasta los 210 aproximadamente.

Eso son +150 puntos. Un margen de error bastante grande hoy. 

Por cierto, vamos a ver los 380, si el SP pilla los 1338-1341 Luis ANIMO.

Mamonazo, se está forrando.


----------



## mutiko (29 May 2012)

Suban al tren, ¡que se les escapa!


----------



## Fraction (29 May 2012)

No se si ya lo habreis visto......

Reloj en tiempo real de la deuda pública de España y de la deuda por habitante calculado con otros países para comparar.

Spain's National Debt Clock


----------



## muertoviviente (29 May 2012)

50 pipos a la saca :fiufiu:

MV permanece al acecho :rolleye:


----------



## R3v3nANT (29 May 2012)

Abrid ya el hilo de junio o Calópez hará un ban group


----------



## Pepitoria (29 May 2012)

Que cabrón el calopez , que tenía preparados mis gif


----------



## Pepitoria (29 May 2012)




----------



## Optimista bien informado (29 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Largo IBEX 6255 , objetivo 16999



SL en 0 y tremendo ratio r:r en una operación 100% segura... 


R3v3nANT dijo:


> Abrid ya el hilo de junio o Calópez hará un ban group



Quedan 2 días, si juntamos los 600 mensajes de más que hay ya y otros 2 días iguales, quizá hubiera compensado abrir la 3ª parte )


----------



## Pepitoria (29 May 2012)




----------



## R3v3nANT (29 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> 50 pipos a la saca :fiufiu:
> 
> MV permanece al acecho :rolleye:



Se ha planteado dedicarse a la política? :abajo:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 May 2012)

fuera hanwa -40E ::


----------



## Pepitoria (29 May 2012)

Saénz de Santamaría pide medidas rápidas a Europa para aliviar a España: "Se trata del futuro del euro" - elEconomista.es


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 May 2012)

Repsolnotengopetroleomelohanquitado solo baja un 50% en unos 3 meses.

Cuanto daño esta haciendo la retirada de Stoner. La que esta liando este tipo australiano.







PD: Mis males espanto con esta jran inteligencia que tengo.
He puesto del reves el monitor del ibex, ahora lo veo todo muy alcista. ::


----------



## R3v3nANT (29 May 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Saénz de Santamaría pide medidas rápidas a Europa para aliviar a España: "Se trata del futuro del euro" - elEconomista.es



Pensaba que estaba mirando quien es el próximo de la familia en enchufar en un consejo de administración.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 May 2012)

Ahora si, ahora ya lo veo todo mejor.

Unas abengoas:


----------



## Misterio (29 May 2012)

Joder y el hostión del € en las últimas 2 horas ??


----------



## Adriangtir (29 May 2012)

Hoygan y tef donde tiene el suelo??

Nadie quiere su fibra optica ?? Cabr.ones como han quitado megaupload nadie lo necesita...

Bueno S.L. en 8 si me lo saltan me joden unos meses pero paso de ser inversor a decadas vista XD


----------



## tonuel (29 May 2012)

Aquí lo único que cotiza al alza son los owned...


----------



## Pepitoria (29 May 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Hoygan y tef donde tiene el suelo??
> 
> Nadie quiere su fibra optica ?? Cabr.ones como han quitado megaupload nadie lo necesita...
> 
> Bueno S.L. en 8 si me lo saltan me joden unos meses pero paso de ser inversor a decadas vista XD



Aquí algunos promediaban, y volvían a promediar, y ya ves...

El sector en europa no le acompaña, esta hecho unos putos zorros


----------



## pipoapipo (29 May 2012)

Interstitial - Noticia

esta es la historia "detallada" del episodio zombi del otro dia........ abstenerse delicados de estomago .... hay hasta una foto.....


----------



## MarketMaker (29 May 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Saénz de Santamaría pide medidas rápidas a Europa para aliviar a España: "Se trata del futuro del euro" - elEconomista.es



No Señora Sáenz se trata de TU futuro y el de la casta que defiendes. Toma medidas de verdad y deja de tirar balones fuera. 

Seguramente el paro aumentará, pero lo hará a costa de parásitos de la casta, que están secando el sistema.

Por cierto buenas tardes y tal. 

El SP ha salido de zona de peligro, posiciones protegidas y liquidez para seguir empujando. Ya saben los objetivos y las zonas de Sell parcial y Sell-All


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 May 2012)

Bajo el stop del 6100 al 5900 como MV. 

Haganme caso, especialmente el señor Mr.B, ponga la pantalla del ibex del reves, esta todo hiper peponico, menos inditex, que deben ser pobres o tontos, el resto es increible lo alcista que esta.


----------



## Pepitoria (29 May 2012)

MarketMaker dijo:


> No Señora Sáenz se trata de TU futuro y el de la casta que defiendes. Toma medidas de verdad y deja de tirar balones fuera.
> 
> Seguramente el paro aumentará, pero lo hará a costa de parásitos de la casta, que están secando el sistema.
> 
> ...



No estaría de más recordarlas...

gracias de antebrazo


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 May 2012)

TEF comportamiento alcista impecable, solo hay que acompañar la subida con sp, y encima vamos cobrando dividendos, :XX:


----------



## ghkghk (29 May 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Hoygan y tef donde tiene el suelo??
> 
> Nadie quiere su fibra optica ?? Cabr.ones como han quitado megaupload nadie lo necesita...
> 
> Bueno S.L. en 8 si me lo saltan me joden unos meses pero paso de ser inversor a decadas vista XD



Gracias a Dios ya no tengo dinero como para palmar mucho. Pero yo fui uno de los "seducidos por Repsol" desde los 19, donde parecio frenar la caida y romper la directriz bajista (por arriba). Entonces ya hablo CFK y el resto es historia...

Aun Gas y BME no estan mucho mejor desde los 12.70 y 20 respectivamente... Aunque al final, da lo mismo. Menos TRE, Inditex y Amadeus, el resto son todas un poema. Cojas la que cojas es minimo un -25% en dos meses.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pepitoria (29 May 2012)

Por cierto vaya estopa le están dando a las caralibro

Facebook Inc: NASDAQ:FB quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## ghkghk (29 May 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> TEF comportamiento alcista impecable, solo hay que acompañar la subida con sp, y encima vamos cobrando dividendos, :XX:



No señor, aqui ya sabe usted que los paga... Pero imagino que mas que gustosamente!!

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 May 2012)

Ya ya, si lo digo que si la grafica fueses asi, que felices seriamos, claro que no habria dos partes del hilo por mes.


----------



## Desencantado (29 May 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Por cierto vaya estopa le están dando a las caralibro
> 
> Facebook Inc: NASDAQ:FB quotes & news - Google Finance



El humo es lo que tiene...


----------



## The Hellion (29 May 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Pensaba que estaba mirando quien es el próximo de la familia en enchufar en un consejo de administración.



No sé de dónde carajo hemos sacado esta tropa de trincones llorones. 

Esta pidiendo a gritos el rescate, pero sin que lo pidamos, que sea como si nos tocara en una tómbola. 

El jefe de la pava esta diciendo el otro día que está dispuesto a hacer lo que sea necesario, aunque vaya en contra de lo que ha prometido. 

Y ayer sale a la rueda de prensa sin prepararla, y con el único apoyo de su palabra... a la que él mismo había quitado todo el valor. 


Y lo cojonudo es que luego tienen el cuajo de decir que la culpa es de los especuladores. No, los especuladores ven a una cuadrilla desnortada, sin una idea clara, salvo colocar a los mariditos, y ¿qué van a hacer los especuladores? Salir por piernas. ¿Hemos invertido nosotros en Grecia, Portugal o Irlanda? ¿Por qué coño iba ningún extranjero a invertir en España? 

Ni dignidad ni vergüenza.


----------



## jelou (29 May 2012)

Pronosticos? cuesta abajo y sin frenos hasta cuando? ::


----------



## ghkghk (29 May 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Por cierto vaya estopa le están dando a las caralibro
> 
> Facebook Inc: NASDAQ:FB quotes & news - Google Finance



Me imagino a algun pijicrio llamando al banco "-Oye, que en la tele oigo hablar mucho de la bolsa esa. Y Facebook sale a bolsa, comprame unos cuantos que todas mis amigas estan, y esto es lo mas, y con 1.000.000.000 millones de usuarios es el futuro y anda que no voy a presumir teniendo Feeeeiiiisssssbuuuuucc". Pumba, croc, catapum y plaff. Los malvados mercados le han enseñado su cara budspenceriana. 

A casa nena.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## FranR (29 May 2012)

MarketMaker dijo:


> En 1292 entraron a sujetar la cotización, y se intuye la entrada de liquidez desde distintos frentes.
> 
> A esta hora de la tarde futuros muy fuertes,
> Posiciones a mantener: (Primera semana del 2012) entorno 1273-1282.
> ...



Este era el mensaje de Luis de la semana del 20 de mayo.
A mi me suena que había un parcial en 1314, donde realizaban posiciones. El objetivo era 1338 (que se ha quedado a unos 3 puntos hoy mismo). Es así caracolero mayor del reino?


----------



## Arminio_borrado (29 May 2012)

Abrir otro hilo, que el spectrum de calopez parece que ya no resiste este y se está cayendo cada 2 por 3.:cook:

Por cierto, ¿qué mierda es esa de "me gusta"? :


----------



## Pepitoria (29 May 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Abrir otro hilo, que el spectrum de calopez parece que ya no resiste este y se está cayendo cada 2 por 3.:cook:
> 
> Por cierto, ¿qué mierda es esa de "me gusta"? :



No es por este hilo, por lo que cae..en los tiempos antiguos de este hiloa, aquí se ha paginado hasta la última página de la biblia y tiraba.

en general se está recibiendo muchas más visitas al foro y lo tumban, la crisis hace feliz a Calopez


----------



## paulistano (29 May 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Abrir otro hilo, que el spectrum de calopez parece que ya no resiste este y se está cayendo cada 2 por 3.:cook:
> 
> Por cierto, ¿qué mierda es esa de "me gusta"? :



Ha conectado el foro a facebook....imagino se estará cayendo por eso y no porque 4 tíos hablen de bolsa en uno hilo con algunas páginas de más, no? 8:


----------



## ghkghk (29 May 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Ha conectado el foro a facebook....imagino se estará cayendo por eso y no porque 4 tíos hablen de bolsa en uno hilo con algunas páginas de más, no? 8:



Lo que me faltaba por ver...


----------



## R3v3nANT (29 May 2012)

Cuando el pueblo no puede acceder a puestos políticos y por contra nos gobierna una oligarquía de personas que son hijos de fulanito, es decir porque tienen unos apellidos igual que en la época feudal, nos encontramos con que auténticos lerdos como ZP o Rajoy y sus respectivas cortes son quienes dirigen el país. Personas que a duras penas serían capaces de desempeñar el cargo de presidente de una comunidad de vecinos dirigiendo un país.
Y el resultado lo estamos sufriendo.

Todos sabemos que tenemos que hacer, pero estamos esperando a que el primer paso lo dé otro.



The Hellion dijo:


> No sé de dónde carajo hemos sacado esta tropa de trincones llorones.
> 
> Esta pidiendo a gritos el rescate, pero sin que lo pidamos, que sea como si nos tocara en una tómbola.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 May 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> ....
> 
> Todos sabemos que tenemos que hacer, pero estamos esperando a que el primer paso lo dé otro.



Lo que hay que hacer es lo que se hizo en Francia. Poner a todos estos hdlgp en su sitio.....:no:


----------



## R3v3nANT (29 May 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Lo que hay que hacer es lo que se hizo en Francia. Poner a todos estos hdlgp en su sitio.....:no:



Cuerpo y cabeza en diferente lugar.


----------



## paulistano (29 May 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Lo que me faltaba por ver...



Lo que faltaba por ver?? no hombre, lo que faltaba es caerse de la silla al ver cómo un contacto suyo (el que menos se espera) da un "me gusta" en el foro veteranos, concretamente en el hilo de felaciones:8:

No, no me ha pasado, pero no dejaría de estar gracioso, y además saber que algún contacto es burbujarra....cosa rara, ya que el otro día me pareció ver que sólo había 35.000 registrados, me parece pocoienso:


----------



## ghkghk (29 May 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Lo que faltaba por ver?? no hombre, lo que faltaba es caerse de la silla al ver cómo un contacto suyo (el que menos se espera) da un "me gusta" en el foro veteranos, concretamente en el hilo de felaciones:8:
> 
> No, no me ha pasado, pero no dejaría de estar gracioso, y además saber que algún contacto es burbujarra....cosa rara, ya que el otro día me pareció ver que sólo había 35.000 registrados, me parece pocoienso:




¿Hay un hilo de felaciones? Dios, tengo que encontrar la salida de este hilo más pronto que tarde...


----------



## ghkghk (29 May 2012)

Ponzi, ¿te puedo pedir un favor que ya sabes que no soy pedigüeño? ¿Me podrías mirar por favor qué te parecen a simplevista Yara y Statoil?

Obviamente, si hay alguien que pueda añadir algo vía fundamentales o AT, será más que bienvenido...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 May 2012)

Yo me se de uno que presento un reloj en un foro de relojes hace poco tiempo, cuando lei el nick dije, ya veras, y si salia otra cosa que no me hizo dudar de su identidad.


----------



## ghkghk (29 May 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Yo me se de uno que presento un reloj en un foro de relojes hace poco tiempo, cuando lei el nick dije, ya veras, y si salia otra cosa que no me hizo dudar de su identidad.



¿Pista?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 May 2012)

El reloj ya te conteste alli. Pero no sabras quien soy, jejeje.

La motoquelesobraunarueda que tal? has dejado el coche por ella para el dia a dia?


----------



## burbubolsa (29 May 2012)

Posible gap al alza mañana del IBEX. La tendencia inicial, a ver qué tal el overnight.


----------



## paulistano (29 May 2012)

burbubolsa, lo dice por TT?

más que nada porque los futuros estan bien rojitos


----------



## burbubolsa (29 May 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> burbubolsa, lo dice por TT?
> 
> más que nada porque los futuros estan bien rojitos



STXE y carry trade están tirando ligeramente al alza. No creo que sea suficiente para mantener una tendencia alcista, pero al menos apuntan arriba.


----------



## Ajetreo (29 May 2012)

Market MArket

Mire.... le apetecen?


----------



## Pepitoria (29 May 2012)

Jo, con las caralibro

Facebook baja un 8%: de la teoría conspiratoria al suelo de los 22,50 dólares por acción - elEconomista.es

Se ha dejado 40B de dolares por el camino desde su salida


----------



## Pepitoria (29 May 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


>



BANKIA Nomura recorta un 81% en precio objetivo de Bankia


----------



## paulistano (29 May 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Jo, con las caralibro
> 
> Facebook baja un 8%: de la teoría conspiratoria al suelo de los 22,50 dólares por acción - elEconomista.es
> 
> Se ha dejado 40B de dolares por el camino desde su salida



Antes nos sacaban los cuartos con el timo de la estampita....ahora...oh, wait!!


----------



## Condor (29 May 2012)

se ve que con facebook, de quedarte la cara como un libro, este sería de poemas


----------



## burbubolsa (29 May 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Antes nos sacaban los cuartos con el timo de la estampita....ahora...oh, wait!!



Yo avisé en cuanto se dio a conocer que se ejecutaría el greenshoe.


----------



## ghkghk (29 May 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> El reloj ya te conteste alli. Pero no sabras quien soy, jejeje.
> 
> La motoquelesobraunarueda que tal? has dejado el coche por ella para el dia a dia?




Pues no, no sé quién es usted! Pero no tardará en revelarme el secreto por MP como las decenas de forococheros que pululan este foro y este hilo 

Y sí, cojo mucho más el triciclo que el coche. Puerta a puerta, rápido, seguro, cómodo. Frena bien, no se cae... Un 10 como vehículo, sea o no una moto...

Perdón por tardar en responder es que vengo de mi primera sesión de... ¡waterpolo!


----------



## ApoloCreed (29 May 2012)

Pues no ha durado mucho el cara a cara Ibex vs Dax,no? Joder,casi 200 puntos arriba los germanos cuando hace no mucho el ibex le doblaba,menos mal que el suelo del 0 no queda tan lejos ya 8:


----------



## bertok (29 May 2012)

Compren que se acaban. Necesitamos más carne ::


----------



## Adriangtir (29 May 2012)

Bertok tengo un 90% de liquidez (si, el otro 10 % lo jodí en TEF, any problem XD), pero me aburro, estoy por comprar me un par de vehículos motorizados con 4 ruedas solo por aburrimiento...


----------



## Mr. Brightside (29 May 2012)

Querido Ghkghk, en su firma sobran las palabras "dos días consecutivos".


----------



## ghkghk (29 May 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Querido Ghkghk, en su firma sobran las palabras "dos días consecutivos".




Pasó hace mucho, mucho tiempo... Quizá sea usted muy joven para recordarlo, pero pasó. Vaya si pasó. ¡¡Y tres también!! Fueron días de vino y rosas...


----------



## ApoloCreed (29 May 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Querido Ghkghk, en su firma sobran las palabras "dos días consecutivos".



Debe de ser una persona mayor


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 May 2012)

perroflautada pidiendo dineros para sus fiestah...


Msica bajo palio como protesta en la 'procifestacin' en Granada. Ideal

_Música bajo palio y muy buen rollo son los elementos más destacados de la original protesta del sector musical alternativo de Granada. La 'procifestación', tal y como se le ha calificado por su carácter intermedio entre procesión y manifestación, ha discurrido por Gran Vía con la participación de más de dos mil personas en una marcha para reivindicar mejores perspectivas para los músicos locales.
La 'procifestación' ha partido de Triunfo sobre las 20:30 en medio de una gran algarabia y con una batería bajo palio y en un trono que marcaba la marcha a los participantes. Son muchos, además, los que visten con una camiseta negra en señal de luto que trata de representar la situación que vive actualmente el sector en la ciudad, según los organizadores. La 'procifestación' finalizará su recorrido en la Plaza de Mariana de Pineda, donde se *leerá un manifiesto en favor del futuro de la música alternativa local y en defensa de los profesionales del sector*._ 

quehaydelomiísmo a tope 


demigrante....


----------



## bertok (29 May 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Bertok tengo un 90% de liquidez (si, el otro 10 % lo jodí en TEF, any problem XD), pero me aburro, estoy por comprar me un par de vehículos motorizados con 4 ruedas solo por aburrimiento...



No puedo manejar los tempos del mercado 8:

La paciencia garantizará aurelios, es lo único que tengo claro. Estamos 1000 pipos más abajo respecto al anterior punto de entrada que se estaba dibujando ...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> No puedo manejar los tempos del mercado 8:
> 
> La paciencia garantizará aurelios, es lo único que tengo claro. Estamos 1000 pipos más abajo respecto al anterior punto de entrada que se estaba dibujando ...



Eso sólo puede hacerlo ghkghk....o podía ::


----------



## ponzi (29 May 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Ponzi, ¿te puedo pedir un favor que ya sabes que no soy pedigüeño? ¿Me podrías mirar por favor qué te parecen a simplevista Yara y Statoil?
> 
> Obviamente, si hay alguien que pueda añadir algo vía fundamentales o AT, será más que bienvenido...



que ven mis ojos???

Una petrolera con un 40% de margen bruto...estos de donde sacan el petroleo??

YARA INTERNATIONAL ASA (YAR:Oslo): Financial Statements - Businessweek

STATOIL ASA (STL:Oslo): Financial Statements - Businessweek

Las dos son empresas están bastante saneadas. La única pega que veo es que statoil debe 100000 mill y en caja tiene 66000 millones (Cada año ha incrementado de forma exponencial su endeudamiento). Contablemente me quedaría con Yara tiene una situación mas saneada respecto a su deuda ademas durante los últimos 4 años se han dedicado a reducir deuda a la vez que han incrementado su caja. Las dos empresas están un poco por encima de su valor contable pero son buenas empresas. Yara la valoro a unos 180.

El analizar una empresa de abonos me ha traído buenos recuerdos...Digamos que fue mi primera aproximación a la contabilidad allá con 12 años. Por aquel entonces un familiar bastante cercano tenia una empresa de distribución. Es un sector muy competitivo donde los grandes por lo general se comen el pastel (Es un negocio que funciona si eres capaz de generar grandes cifras de negocio). Según estoy viendo son bastante buenos ademas tienen otras lineas de negocio. Habría que hacerles un seguimiento en profundidad. Ser el pez gordo del negocio puede estar bien, el chico personalmente no te lo recomiendo. Al final el familiar que antes mencione decidió pasarse al sector químico (pones los margenes a tu antojo y si consigues diferenciarte de la competencia el negocio va rodado...se de buena tinta que estos son unos fieras:

HENKEL AG & CO KGAA VORZUG (HEN3:Xetra): Stock Quote & Company Profile - Businessweek


----------



## Janus (29 May 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> fuera hanwa -40E ::



No insistas en las solares. Son bajistas en general. Además, éstas no perdonan. Mira LDK.


----------



## Adriangtir (29 May 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Eso sólo puede hacerlo ghkghk....o podía ::



El no manejaba los tiempo, los compraba (puede verlo en páginas anteriores) o los marcaba con opas (esto último lo dejo por una mujer :fiufiu: )


----------



## Janus (29 May 2012)

Warren dijo:


> pues los "listos" de bestinver ultimamente no paran de comprar repsoles.... el ultima conferencia de clientes aseguraron q es una empresa muy infravalorada y que va a "ir parriba"... ::



Ya queda menos para los 12 euros.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> No insistas en las solares. Son bajistas en general. Además, éstas no perdonan. Mira LDK.



-42% en 3 dias....se han enterado que su accionista de referencia(usted) ha vendido su participación?????


----------



## Janus (29 May 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> No sé de dónde carajo hemos sacado esta tropa de trincones llorones.
> 
> Esta pidiendo a gritos el rescate, pero sin que lo pidamos, que sea como si nos tocara en una tómbola.
> 
> ...



Parecen realmente desesperados. El tema debe estar jodido. La verdad es que deben estar al límite y los alemanes van a seguir extremando el dolor por lo que el IBEX irá para abajo. La sesión de hoy es realmente épica porque todo ha subido excepto el IBEX que se ha dado una verdadera leche. Es una realidad que están abandonando España y están vendiendo para no volver.


----------



## Durmiente (29 May 2012)

Buenas de nuevo...

¿Cómo os ha ido el dia?


----------



## Durmiente (29 May 2012)

Hoy he estado echando cuentas despacito y me he dado cuenta de que llevo palmado un montón (con los multisaltos de SL). Lo ponga donde lo ponga siempre me lo comen los jodios y para una operación buena que saco me salen dos con comida.
Me van a comer.... otra cosa. Me cago en la leche.


----------



## Janus (29 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Este era el mensaje de Luis de la semana del 20 de mayo.
> A mi me suena que había un parcial en 1314, donde realizaban posiciones. El objetivo era 1338 (que se ha quedado a unos 3 puntos hoy mismo). Es así caracolero mayor del reino?



A mí ambos objetivos me salen de las neck-line horizontales y oblícuas del techo realizado en los últimos meses. Vamos a ver si supera el primer nivel antes de pensar en el segundo. De momento esto es lo que está salvando al IBEX de un verdadero estropicio.


----------



## Janus (29 May 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> -42% en 3 dias....se han enterado que su accionista de referencia(usted) ha vendido su participación?????



Pues no sé de qué se han enterado pero yo estaba mirando para meter largos al apoyarse en el soporte de 2,62. Cerró muy cerca de ahí por lo que el r/r parecía bueno pero no entré porque cerrar pegado a un soporte tiene la pega de que al día siguiente te pueden meter un buen gap (más en este tipo de acciones). Al día siguiente no hubo gap pero rápido se puso perdiendo un 12% hasta 2,30 dolares.

De todo esto hace solo tres días ....


----------



## Janus (29 May 2012)

ProShares ShortTerm VIX: Vigilando sobre el nivel de 40.


----------



## J-Z (29 May 2012)

El BCE ha tirado abajo el tinglado que le quería colar el PP con Bankia, guanazo de los buenos incoming


----------



## ghkghk (29 May 2012)

Por lo visto nadie ha leido que el BCE rechaza el plan para salvar Bankia...

Mañana MEGAGUANO.


----------



## ghkghk (29 May 2012)

El BCE rechaza el plan para impulsar Bankia, según el 'FT' - elEconomista.es


----------



## burbubolsa (29 May 2012)

Commodities, forex y mercados ligeramente bajistas desde las 22:00.


----------



## Janus (29 May 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Por lo visto nadie ha leido que el BCE rechaza el plan para salvar Bankia...
> 
> Mañana MEGAGUANO.



En el after no se está moviendo de momento.


----------



## Pepitoria (29 May 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> perroflautada pidiendo dineros para sus fiestah...
> 
> 
> Msica bajo palio como protesta en la 'procifestacin' en Granada. Ideal
> ...



Esto con Merkel no pasaría


----------



## R3v3nANT (29 May 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> El BCE rechaza el plan para impulsar Bankia, según el 'FT' - elEconomista.es



Mañana será el día en que el banco de Botín tendrá un 3 como entero :baba:

Ya verás la que les va a caer cuando salgamos de la trinchera ::


----------



## mataresfacil (29 May 2012)

No entendia muy bien que estaba pasando en la bolsa, tampoco era normal la brutal caida que estabamos teniendo. La noticia lo aclara todo. Se estaba descontando el rescate de España.

Nos vamos al infierno. Yo me ire con una sonrisa, jodido pero con una sonrisa.


----------



## ghkghk (29 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> En el after no se está moviendo de momento.




Igual ya lo sabía más de uno durante la sesión de hoy...


----------



## bertok (29 May 2012)

Aislaros de las noticias de los mass-mierda.

Toda la info está en los gráficos.


----------



## ghkghk (29 May 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> que ven mis ojos???
> 
> Una petrolera con un 40% de margen bruto...estos de donde sacan el petroleo??
> 
> ...





¿De dónde saca el petroleo? Es el suyo, el noruego. 

Son dos empresas noruegas grandes, otra opción anticorralito. El peponazo de la corona frente al euro (y más frente a la neopeseta) puede ser de órdago...


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (29 May 2012)

Ibex, en gráfico de 2 horas está haciendo un canal parece que claro desde hace un tiempo ya. Nada, no tengo ni puta idea, pero yo no estaría largos salvo por encima de 6230, por debajo fuera, simplemente, se podría meter cortos a partir de 6215, pero no creo que merezca la pena. Largos por encima de 6230 y fuera por debajo, así todo el día..





Otro doble techo cuasicumplido en telefónica..y van unos cuantos.
Chicos, los que habéis salido con stops en su momento en 3,15 en bankinter, nada, pero para los que estáis dentro, os voy a dejar este informe del 1º trimestre de la entidad (no creo en estas cosas, pero no asusta como lo que puedes leer de bankia, pop and company): 
https://docs.bankinter.com/stf/web_...ltados/2012_es/informacion_financiera1t12.pdf
Seguramente mañana toqué mínimos (yo le veo que puede haber una posible holgura bajista hasta 2,6-2,4, en todo caso, los fibos de recuperación será altos y andarán entre 3,6-4 mínimo9.


----------



## burbubolsa (30 May 2012)

USDCZK haciendo spikes. Alta volatilidad.


----------



## bertok (30 May 2012)

Señores, ejpaña revienta.

Este finde rescatarán a la banca patria.

Saliros de este casino que se va a montar en los próximos días.


----------



## Janus (30 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Aislaros de las noticias de los mass-mierda.
> 
> Toda la info está en los gráficos.



Las próximas sesiones pueden ser la ostia: carpe diem.


----------



## bertok (30 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Las próximas sesiones pueden ser la ostia: carpe diem.



Limpiemos y engrasemos el Bazooka :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Seren (30 May 2012)

Que cabrxx el Sr. Draghi, hasta antes de su llegada Italia era el siguiente y desde entonces, como por arte de magia, Hispania es el malo malísimo de la pelicula.


----------



## burbubolsa (30 May 2012)

Seren dijo:


> Que cabrxx el Sr. Draghi, hasta antes de su llegada Italia era el siguiente y desde entonces, como por arte de magia, Hispania es el malo malísimo de la pelicula.



Efecto Rajao.


----------



## Janus (30 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Limpiemos y engrasemos el Bazooka :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



Yo quiero decir alto y claro que nos están puteando más allá de que nuestros políticos sean una bazofia y carne de trullo.

Si el BCE no permite el plan de Bankia nos están haciendo una putada. Venía a significar que nos iban a sacar, a los españoles, unos 20.000 millones a plazos (a largo plazo, posiblemente hasta nuestros bisnietos). Pero si lo rechaza no los van a sacar de golpe. Subidas de impuestos brutales desde ya. Subida del IVA.

RameroJoy, tío lo tienes más claro que nunca. Mañana te levantas pronto de la cama, te lavas la cara magañosa que tienes y a las 09:00 (a en punto, ni un minuto más tarde) lanzas un órdago de pelotas. *"Señores, España se plantea el inicio de las acciones necesarias para instaurar una moneda patria y a renunciar al 100% de la deuda en manos foráneas por considerarla ilegítima. Que tengan todos ustedes un buen día"*.
A tomar por el culo.

Macho, de morir, hay que morir matando. No dejes que además de tu mujer, los demás te traten como un auténtico gilipollas. Mañana haz algo *digno y patriota* por España de una puta vez. Y no cojas el teléfono en toda la puñetera mañana. Que Draghi, Merkel, Hollande, Monti, el inválido, los austriacos/filandeses/holandes ... vaya a hacer consultas a su putísima madre.

Ya está bien, te lo dice un cántabro cuyos antepasados tuvieron cojones para impedir que los moros nos conquistasen.

He dicho.

P.D: Por cierto, si quieres arreglar el país a base de reales decretos cada viernes .... empieza el próximo por i)confiscar todas las propiedades en manos alemanas en España y ii)pon un arancel del 80% a cualquier exportación con origen en Holanda, Austria, Italia, Francia y Alemania. Son todos la misma mierda, te han toreado y todo el mundo lo ha visto. Pero ahora, te tienes que revolver porque te están empitonando por el culo.


----------



## bertok (30 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Yo quiero decir alto y claro que nos están puteando más allá de que nuestros políticos sean una bazofia y carne de trullo.
> 
> Si el BCE no permite el plan de Bankia nos están haciendo una putada. Venía a significar que nos iban a sacar, a los españoles, unos 20.000 millones a plazos (a largo plazo, posiblemente hasta nuestros bisnietos). Pero si lo rechaza no los van a sacar de golpe. Subidas de impuestos brutales desde ya. Subida del IVA.
> 
> ...



No tiene huevos. Se dedicará a negociar lo suyo y sus colegas.

El precio es la cabeza de la sociedad ejpañola en bandeja de plata.

Sólo hay una solución: *1789*. Llegará cuando todo esté perdido.


----------



## Seren (30 May 2012)

Puede haber más sangre, pero no dejarán que llegue al rio. En mi opinión no habrá quiebra española ni salida del euro de grecia, 
¿por qué? Pues porque éste 2012 debía ser el año del desastre, pero se da la terrible coincidencia para los antieuro de ambos lados del charco que son las elecciones americanas. Una ruptura del euro o un rescate español provocaría una nueva crisis europea que arrastraria a los USA de forma importante. Con las encuestas tan igualadas que le dan a Obama no creo que permitan mas tragedias, lo postergarán al año que viene.
Pero para el año que viene quizás la devaluacion interna este tan avanzada que la necesidad de default halla perdido consistencia.


----------



## Pepe Broz (30 May 2012)

Seren dijo:


> Puede haber más sangre, pero no dejarán que llegue al rio. En mi opinión no habrá quiebra española ni salida del euro de grecia,
> ¿por qué? Pues porque éste 2012 debía ser el año del desastre, pero se da la terrible consecuencia para los antieuro de ambos lados del charco que son las elecciones americanas. Una ruptura del euro o un rescate español provocaría una nueva crisis europea que arrastraria a los USA de forma importante. Con las encuestas tan igualadas que le dan a Obama no creo que permitan mas tragedias, lo postergarán al año que viene.
> Pero para el año que viene quizás la devaluacion interna este tan avanzada que la necesidad de default halla perdido consistencia.




Si las cosas van mal seria culpa de Obama, eso iría bien a sus oponentes, no?


----------



## ponzi (30 May 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿De dónde saca el petroleo? Es el suyo, el noruego.
> 
> Son dos empresas noruegas grandes, otra opción anticorralito. El peponazo de la corona frente al euro (y más frente a la neopeseta) puede ser de órdago...



Pues por lo visto debe ser muy accesible, a las demas petroleras les resulta mas caro la extraccion...o nose si sera porque el resto tienen pozos ya maduros


----------



## Janus (30 May 2012)

Seren dijo:


> Que cabrxx el Sr. Draghi, hasta antes de su llegada Italia era el siguiente y desde entonces, como por arte de magia, Hispania es el malo malísimo de la pelicula.




Un poco de Historia. El época llamada "Historia" comenzó con la invención de la escritura allá por el año 3.500 antes de cristo. Comenzó la denomina Edad Antigua (con una época prerromana hasta el año 756 a.c donde nació Roma y una época romana hasta la caída de Roma allá por el año 473 d.c aproximadamente). Venía de la denomina Edad de los Metales (los 2000 años anteriores) en donde predominó en la península metales como el bronce, el cobre y el hierro (más duro que los anteriores e ideal para hacer armas). La península era muy rica en metales y atrajo a otros pueblos como los fenicios (asentados en la zona de Málaga) que reran expertos navegantes y comerciantes. También atrajo a los griegos que eran expertos, también, navegantes y comerciantes .... y se asentaron en la zona costera catalana. Y también llegaron los cartaginenses a la zona costera valenciana. Durante muchos años convivieron con pueblos locales de la península como los lusitanos, los celtíberos, los astures, los galaicos, los cántabros, los vascones ..... hasta que surgió Roma y también llegaron a la península atraídos por la abundancia de metales. Lucharon primero con los cartagineneses a quienes derrotaron. Después fueron avanzando hacia el interior de la península en donde establecieron dura pugna con los lusitanos (comandados por Viriato) y con astures, celtíberos y cántabros. Tras más de 200 años de guerras, consiguieron derrotarlos y comenzó un periodo denominado de "romanización" en donde fueron haciendo asimilar a la población autóctona la lengua (latín), leyes (Derecho Romano) y construyendo multitud de obras como circos, termas, viaductos, acueductos, puentes, calzadas ..... Lo denomiron Hispania y estuvieron dando por el culo por aquí durante centenares de años.

Es que los alemanes quieren hacer lo mismo?. Quieren forrarse colocándonos en 7% de intereses para que nos compren nuestro papel?. Parece claro que quieren quedarse con nuestras empresas a precio de puta (en vez de los metales como hicieron los romanos). Se exige un simpa pero YA!.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (30 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Las próximas sesiones pueden ser la ostia: carpe diem.



Abrid un nuevo hilo, que mañana metemos otras ciento y pico páginas, fijo.


----------



## jjsuamar (30 May 2012)

Seren dijo:


> Puede haber más sangre, pero no dejarán que llegue al rio. En mi opinión no habrá quiebra española ni salida del euro de grecia,
> ¿por qué? Pues porque éste 2012 debía ser el año del desastre, pero se da la terrible consecuencia para los antieuro de ambos lados del charco que son las elecciones americanas. Una ruptura del euro o un rescate español provocaría una nueva crisis europea que arrastraria a los USA de forma importante. Con las encuestas tan igualadas que le dan a Obama no creo que permitan mas tragedias, lo postergarán al año que viene.
> Pero para el año que viene quizás la devaluacion interna este tan avanzada que la necesidad de default halla perdido consistencia.



Dios te oiga. Mañana tenemos el primer termómetro de la situación. Aunque creo que el tema del corralito en España nos llevaría a una guerra civil seguro.


----------



## Pepitoria (30 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> No tiene huevos. Se dedicará a negociar lo suyo y sus colegas.
> 
> *El precio es la cabeza de la sociedad ejpañola en bandeja de plata.*
> 
> Sólo hay una solución: *1789*. Llegará cuando todo esté perdido.



Hombre, y además que se dejan fácil

Somos mansos y dóciles de cara a esta situación.

Solución perfecta, acompañada con algo de fútbol


----------



## Claca (30 May 2012)

Un momento.... ¿Todo este tiempo con el server petado para implementar los _me gusta_ del Facebook? ¡Calopeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeez!


----------



## Optimista bien informado (30 May 2012)

Pues yo no veo los me gustas esos :ouch:


----------



## Janus (30 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> No tiene huevos. Se dedicará a negociar lo suyo y sus colegas.
> 
> El precio es la cabeza de la sociedad ejpañola en bandeja de plata.
> 
> Sólo hay una solución: *1789*. Llegará cuando todo esté perdido.



No amigo, es el 476 d.c. Caída de Roma tras más de 1000 años de dominio extorsionador a pueblos africanos, Galia, península y Britania.

No quedó nada en pie.


----------



## burbubolsa (30 May 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Pues por lo visto debe ser muy accesible, a las demas petroleras les resulta mas caro la extraccion...o nose si sera porque el resto tienen pozos ya maduros



La extracción en alta mar tiene costes de mantenimiento nulos, ya que se inyecta agua en los pozos, y en el mar hay toda la que quieras. Lo costoso era la prospección. Pero ahora se limitan a perforar cerca de otros pozos, preferentemente en zonas límite de las placas tectónicas. En España mismamente hay petróleo, pero no hay voluntad de extraerlo. Lo que salía de la grieta de la isla de Hierro era gas natural, de hecho.


----------



## Seren (30 May 2012)

Pepe Broz dijo:


> Si las cosas van mal seria culpa de Obama, eso iría bien a sus oponentes, no?



Esta claro que a los republicanos les vendría de perlas que esto vaya a más, pero Obama es el que manda y hablará amablemente con la burocracia europea


----------



## Arminio_borrado (30 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Un poco de Historia. El época llamada "Historia" comenzó con la invención de la escritura allá por el año 3.500 antes de cristo. Comenzó la denomina Edad Antigua (con una época prerromana hasta el año 756 a.c donde nació Roma y una época romana hasta la caída de Roma allá por el año 473 d.c aproximadamente). Venía de la denomina Edad de los Metales (los 2000 años anteriores) en donde predominó en la península metales como el bronce, el cobre y el hierro (más duro que los anteriores e ideal para hacer armas). La península era muy rica en metales y atrajo a otros pueblos como los fenicios (asentados en la zona de Málaga) que reran expertos navegantes y comerciantes. También atrajo a los griegos que eran expertos, también, navegantes y comerciantes .... y se asentaron en la zona costera catalana. Y también llegaron los cartaginenses a la zona costera valenciana. Durante muchos años convivieron con pueblos locales de la península como los lusitanos, los celtíberos, los astures, los galaicos, los cántabros, los vascones ..... hasta que surgió Roma y también llegaron a la península atraídos por la abundancia de metales. Lucharon primero con los cartagineneses a quienes derrotaron. Después fueron avanzando hacia el interior de la península en donde establecieron dura pugna con los lusitanos (comandados por Viriato) y con astures, celtíberos y cántabros. Tras más de 200 años de guerras, consiguieron derrotarlos y comenzó un periodo denominado de "romanización" en donde fueron haciendo asimilar a la población autóctona la lengua (latín), leyes (Derecho Romano) y construyendo multitud de obras como circos, termas, viaductos, acueductos, puentes, calzadas ..... Lo denomiron Hispania y estuvieron dando por el culo por aquí durante centenares de años.
> 
> Es que los alemanes quieren hacer lo mismo?. Parece claro que quieren quedarse con nuestras empresas a precio de puta (en vez de los metales como hicieron los romanos). Se exige un simpa pero YA!.



Oiga, que los Alemanes ya nos ocuparon en su momento también durante siglos. Lo único que tenemos que hacer es reabrir la lista de reyes visigodos y después de Witiza , añadimos después a Merkel.

Después de este gran comentario que descubre los secretos del DAX ::, me voy a la cama.


----------



## burbubolsa (30 May 2012)

jjsuamar dijo:


> Dios te oiga. Mañana tenemos el primer termómetro de la situación. Aunque creo que el tema del corralito en España nos llevaría a una guerra civil seguro.



Ese es el premio gordo, y mucho interesado inconsciente se cree que es la panacea.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (30 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> No amigo, es el 476 d.c. Caída de Roma tras más de 1000 años de dominio extorsionador a pueblos africanos, Galia, península y Britania.
> 
> No quedó nada en pie.



Quedó constantinopla y el imperio oriental. :cook:

Ahora sí, me voy a dormir.


----------



## ponzi (30 May 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Un momento.... ¿Todo este tiempo con el server petado para implementar los _me gusta_ del Facebook? ¡Calopeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeez!



Yo no le veo la utilidad....Calopez no seras accionista de facebook?


----------



## Janus (30 May 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Oiga, que los Alemanes ya nos ocuparon en su momento también durante siglos. Lo único que tenemos que hacer es reabrir la lista de reyes visigodos y después de Witiza , añadimos después a Merkel.
> 
> Después de este gran comentario que descubre los secretos del DAX ::, me voy a la cama.



No eran alemanes, eran bárbaros. Ahora ya no son eso, son HDLGP.


----------



## ghkghk (30 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> La extracción en alta mar tiene costes de mantenimiento nulos, ya que se inyecta agua en los pozos, y en el mar hay toda la que quieras. Lo costoso era la prospección. Pero ahora se limitan a perforar cerca de otros pozos, preferentemente en zonas límite de las placas tectónicas. En España mismamente hay petróleo, pero no hay voluntad de extraerlo. Lo que salía de la grieta de la isla de Hierro era gas natural, de hecho.



Conoce usted Statoil? Que le parece? No digo que vaya a suceder nada, porque no lo va a hacer... Pero desde luego dormiria mas tranquilo con mis ahorros en Yara o Statoil que en la cc de Bankinter.

Opinion de alguien que conozca la bolsa noruega? Habria que estar atento a los dividendos, porque quiza fuera mejor vender el dia antes y comprar mas tarde que pelearse por recuperar las retenciones.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Janus (30 May 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Quedó constantinopla y el imperio oriental. :cook:
> 
> Ahora sí, me voy a dormir.



Listo los pueblos que al menos del dieron guerra como los cantabros/astures, Viriato comandando a los lusitanos, los señores del norte en Britania y Asterix y cia en Galia. En el norte de África el amigo Hannibal.
El resto de pueblos poca guerra les dieron y se dejaron someter.


----------



## ponzi (30 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> La extracción en alta mar tiene costes de mantenimiento nulos, ya que se inyecta agua en los pozos, y en el mar hay toda la que quieras. Lo costoso era la prospección. Pero ahora se limitan a perforar cerca de otros pozos, preferentemente en zonas límite de las placas tectónicas. En España mismamente hay petróleo, pero no hay voluntad de extraerlo. Lo que salía de la grieta de la isla de Hierro era gas natural, de hecho.



Pues por eso sera. No se cuales son los costes reales de las diferentes prospecciones pero si conozco los margenes comparativos del sector.Cuando en un negocio de materias primas hay tanta diferencia entre los margenes de las empresas es por algo ...


----------



## ponzi (30 May 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Conoce usted Statoil? Que le parece? No digo que vaya a suceder nada, porque no lo va a hacer... Pero desde luego dormiria mas tranquilo con mis ahorros en Yara o Statoil que en la cc de Bankinter.
> 
> Opinion de alguien que conozca la bolsa noruega? Habria que estar atento a los dividendos, porque quiza fuera mejor vender el dia antes y comprar mas tarde que pelearse por recuperar las retenciones.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2



Segun he visto las 2 dan muy pocos dividendos. Ganan mucho pero casi todo se queda en la propia empresa


----------



## Arminio_borrado (30 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Listo los pueblos que al menos del dieron guerra como los cantabros/astures, Viriato comandando a los lusitanos, los señores del norte en Britania y Asterix y cia en Galia. En el norte de África el amigo Hannibal.
> El resto de pueblos poca guerra les dieron y se dejaron someter.



Ah, coño, te referías a los pueblos sometidos. Como decías "caída de Roma" y "no quedó nada en pie" a estas horas de somnolencia pensé que te referías a Roma. 

Mamonazo, que risas que me he dado con lo de Asterix y cia :XX:.


----------



## Janus (30 May 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Ah, coño, te referías a los pueblos sometidos. Como decías "caída de Roma" y "no quedó nada en pie" a estas horas de somnolencia pensé que te referías a Roma.
> 
> Mamonazo, que risas que me he dado con lo de Asterix y cia :XX:.



Ellos tenían su pócima secreta al igual que Arensivia y cia tenían sus "setas" mágicas. Todo es ponerse a tono y salir a arrasar.


----------



## burbubolsa (30 May 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Conoce usted Statoil? Que le parece? No digo que vaya a suceder nada, porque no lo va a hacer... Pero desde luego dormiria mas tranquilo con mis ahorros en Yara o Statoil que en la cc de Bankinter.
> 
> Opinion de alguien que conozca la bolsa noruega? Habria que estar atento a los dividendos, porque quiza fuera mejor vender el dia antes y comprar mas tarde que pelearse por recuperar las retenciones.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2



Viví en Noruega una temporadilla. Es mejor empresa que Repsol. La acción estrella en Escandinavia es la danesa Maersk. Nunca ha hecho split, y una acción son 5.000€. También hay unas farmaceúticas interesantes, no recuerdo nombres.


----------



## burbubolsa (30 May 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Pues por eso sera. No se cuales son los costes reales de las diferentes prospecciones pero si conozco los margenes comparativos del sector.Cuando en un negocio de materias primas hay tanta diferencia entre los margenes de las empresas es por algo ...



En Noruega las prospecciones las hace el ejército, asi que les sale gratis. Cosas de ser empresa pública.


----------



## TenienteDan (30 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> No tiene huevos. Se dedicará a negociar lo suyo y sus colegas.
> 
> El precio es la cabeza de la sociedad ejpañola en bandeja de plata.
> 
> Sólo hay una solución: *1789*. Llegará cuando todo esté perdido.



Solo cuando falte PAN y "_por desgracia_" (nótese el entrecomillado-cursiva) tenemos infraestructuras suficientes como para dar de comer a todo el mundo.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (30 May 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Conoce usted Statoil? Que le parece? No digo que vaya a suceder nada, porque no lo va a hacer... Pero desde luego dormiria mas tranquilo con mis ahorros en Yara o Statoil que en la cc de Bankinter.
> 
> Opinion de alguien que conozca la bolsa noruega? Habria que estar atento a los dividendos, porque quiza fuera mejor vender el dia antes y comprar mas tarde que pelearse por recuperar las retenciones.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2



Existe convenio firmado pero nunca encontré documentos.

Los que si he utilizado casi todos:
Convenios de Doble Imposición (22-07-2005) Formularios anexos: Ministerio de Hacienda y Administraciones Públicas


----------



## ghkghk (30 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Viví en Noruega una temporadilla. Es mejor empresa que Repsol. La acción estrella en Escandinavia es la danesa Maersk. Nunca ha hecho split, y una acción son 5.000€. También hay unas farmaceúticas interesantes, no recuerdo nombres.



La conozco. Se dedica al transporte maritimo, amen de algunas otras cosas. Creo, y mañana leere un poco mas que estoy desde el movil, que su sede en España la tienen en Valencia. Igual un dia me acerco a saludarles y que me vendan 4 o 5 acciones con poca comision, que tan pocas no pesan...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ponzi (30 May 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> La conozco. Se dedica al transporte maritimo, amen de algunas otras cosas. Creo, y mañana leere un poco mas que estoy desde el movil, que su sede en España la tienen en Valencia. Igual un dia me acerco a saludarles y que me vendan 4 o 5 acciones con poca comision, que tan pocas no pesan...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2



Esta es la bolsa noruega

http://www.osloabm.no/

Si por algun casual la moneda se desploma ante algun eventual corralito (personalmente creo que para que fuese factible previamente habria que echar al pais del euro) o se devalua (como esta ocurriendo) las empresas de paises serios con fuerte imagen de marca lo van a gozar. Imaginese a danone vendiendo yogures por todo el mundo con un dolar/euro a 0,9?o bolsos a vuitton?o adidas?el loctite de henkel? Las ganadoras seran aquellas que utilicen los margenes a su antojo ya que la gente seguira consumiendo sus productos. A partir de margenes brutos del 40% puede ser porque la empresa tenga un trozo de la mente del consumidor, es muy competitiva o tiene tratos con la casta politica (de estas ultimas mejor huir). La que tiene margenes mas elevados de las tres noruegas es statoil, aun asi tenga en cuenta la politica de dividendos de determinadas empresas de la zona (ganan 25 y reparten 1). Que le parece danone? No se hace usted una idea de lo rentables que son los danoninos


----------



## Caronte el barquero (30 May 2012)

Yingli green

Yingli Green Energy Q1 2012 Earnings Preview - Seeking Alpha

Sobre statoil había un artículo hace pocos días en Seekingalpha.com, ahora no lo encuentro.


----------



## Janus (30 May 2012)

Lo subo porque me parece potente:

Yo quiero decir alto y claro que nos están puteando más allá de que nuestros políticos sean una bazofia y carne de trullo.

Si el BCE no permite el plan de Bankia nos están haciendo una putada. Venía a significar que nos iban a sacar, a los españoles, unos 20.000 millones a plazos (a largo plazo, posiblemente hasta nuestros bisnietos). Pero si lo rechaza no los van a sacar de golpe. Subidas de impuestos brutales desde ya. Subida del IVA.

RameroJoy, tío lo tienes más claro que nunca. Mañana te levantas pronto de la cama, te lavas la cara magañosa que tienes y a las 09:00 (a en punto, ni un minuto más tarde) lanzas un órdago de pelotas. *"Señores, España se plantea el inicio de las acciones necesarias para instaurar una moneda patria y a renunciar al 100% de la deuda en manos foráneas por considerarla ilegítima. Que tengan todos ustedes un buen día"*.
A tomar por el culo.

*Macho, de morir, hay que morir matando*. No dejes que además de tu mujer, los demás te traten como un auténtico gilipollas. *Mañana haz algo digno y patriota por España* de una puta vez. Y no cojas el teléfono en toda la puñetera mañana. Que Draghi, Merkel, Hollande, Monti, el inválido, los austriacos/filandeses/holandes ... vaya a hacer consultas a su putísima madre.

Ya está bien, te lo dice un cántabro cuyos antepasados tuvieron cojones para impedir que los moros nos conquistasen.

He dicho.

P.D: Por cierto, si quieres arreglar el país a base de reales decretos cada viernes .... empieza el próximo por i)confiscar todas las propiedades en manos alemanas en España y ii)pon un arancel del 80% a cualquier exportación con origen en Holanda, Austria, Italia, Francia y Alemania. Son todos la misma mierda, te han toreado y todo el mundo lo ha visto. Pero ahora, te tienes que revolver porque te están empitonando por el culo.


----------



## ponzi (30 May 2012)

Jajajajajajajajajajaja....me da que soy un burbujista demasiado optimista....No pagan el precio que piden ni por el canal de isabel II (Que junto con loterias son las dos unicas empresas rentables).... Ya saben por esas que iban a recaudar 30000 mill


http://www.eleconomista.mobi/empres...abel-II-por-falta-de-ofertas-atractivas-.html


----------



## ponzi (30 May 2012)

Jajajaja 2400 mill por el 49% del canal (y sin control)...pero esta gente que se ha fumado?? Como todos los calculos hasta los 30000 mill los hayan hecho iguales van a recibir tales dosis de realidad que van a tener que cambiar hasta el nombre del pais por "Reino de pandora". Con la deuda del canal y los niveles de financiacion actual apuesto un doblon que ese 49% vale como mucho 800 mill (y muy probablemente sea hasta generoso)


----------



## burbubolsa (30 May 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Jajajaja 2400 mill por el 49% del canal (y sin control)...pero esta gente que se ha fumado?? Como todos los calculos hasta los 30000 mill los hayan hecho iguales van a recibir tales dosis de realidad que van a tener que cambiar hasta el nombre del pais por "Reino de pandora". Con la deuda del canal y los niveles de financiacion actual apuesto un doblon que ese 49% vale como mucho 800 mill (y muy probablemente sea hasta generoso)



Truco infalible. Te presentas a la OPV, y si te dan todas las acciones que pides, vende en el minuto uno. Si te dan unas pocas, compra a mercado las que quieras. Con Facebook me ha funcionado perfecto.


----------



## Jarlaxe (30 May 2012)

PARA MAÑANA......


----------



## tonuel (30 May 2012)

Sigamos el dia del juicio en este nuevo hilo...


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...io-2012-mes-del-juicio-final.html#post6445961



Lo dicho... un placer haberles conocido... 8:


----------



## ponzi (30 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Truco infalible. Te presentas a la OPV, y si te dan todas las acciones que pides, vende en el minuto uno. Si te dan unas pocas, compra a mercado las que quieras. Con Facebook me ha funcionado perfecto.



Estoy acojonado con la contabilidad imaginativa de esta gente. O son unos genios del engaño o no tienen ni idea de la que se les avecina. Que no haran con las cuentas del estado. Cuando bankia este a 0,05 pienso comprarme las acciones minimas necesarias para asegurarme poder entrar en la jga (creo que son 1000 accs) y montarles el pollo asi como tener el derecho legal a estampar mi firma en las posibles querella que se lleven a cabo contra todos estos corruptos....lo tengo claro seran los 50 eu mejor invertidos de mi vida.


----------

